# Pictures of you and your RM in Action... 3!!



## knasarae

*CONTINUING FROM THIS PREVIOUS THREAD:*

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/pictures-of-you-and-rm-in-action-2-a-501159-301.html


OMG, TGP that picture shows that you are truly bag obsessed!!!  I am glad you are ok, and that your manboy was gracious enough to capture that pic for you! lol


My pic isn't nearly as dramatic, lol.  My black perfo rocker today... on my way to my godson's 4th bday party.


----------



## kdo

*tgp -* Glad you're ok...you get the Minkette-of-the-Year award clutching your DT MAM on your hospital bed.


----------



## baghag411

AWWWW. . . love your new avatar Knas!!!


----------



## kdo

*knas -* lookin' casual chic, girl!


----------



## thegoreprincess

*knas*, the new avatar is cute!!! You look great  Hope you had fun!


----------



## cooper1

*TGP:* OMG! I got scared at first when I saw the pic til I read your comments~ Too funny gripping your MAM!!! 

*Knas:* Love the new avatar! Hope your wedding day was dreamy!!!


----------



## knasarae

Thanks guys! Cooper it was very dreamy!!


----------



## madbrinks238

holy crap! before i read your description/comment...i seriously thought u were badly injured girlie!

then i read the comment and i was like "OH THANK GOD she's ok! " lol




thegoreprincess said:


> Got rear ended in a car accident yesterday, and all the doctors' offices were closed or they wouldn't take me because I didn't have the right insurance so I found myself at the ER for a quick check up to make sure I was okay and to document that I went to see a doctor...
> 
> It sounds bad, but I'm not going to lie, I kind of got a kick out of going to the ER. They gave me this crazy neck brace to wear because they assume the worst. And I got a hospital bed! It was surprisingly comfortable!
> 
> I couldn't resist snapping a photo.


----------



## besabonita

*knas, *love your new avatar picture & you look great with your Rocker!


----------



## missyanne

CourtneyMc22 said:


> *Soro*- you look like you were having a great time! The MAB is gorgeous, of course!
> 
> *bella*- love the whole look! The Brian Atwoods are TDF!
> 
> *bella22*- everytime I see a bag in wine, I want one!!  Looks great on you!
> 
> I recently found the perfect pair of boots, my _first ever_ pair b/c I've never been able to find anything that fits and flatters my legs. So, I had a little mini fashion show for myself  to see all the use I'm going to get out of them, and of course included a RM in every pic! I'm thinking of buying the black ones too, any thoughts about having multiples of the same boot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _jacket from Zara with almond stud nikki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _jacket from Ann Taylor Loft with yellow ostrich rendezvous clutch_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _more Ann Taylor Loft on top with my go-to bag at the moment, almond quilted MAC _



love that first look! and i love your hair! what hair products do you use? i can never get my curls to stay!


----------



## knasarae

besabonita said:


> *knas, *love your new avatar picture & you look great with your Rocker!


 
Thanks Besa!! You know I carried my white croc K&MU during the reception of my wedding.  I wonder if there are any shots of me with it?


----------



## MKNS

*TGP* - I'm glad you are alright!
*Knas* - Congratulations on your wedding!


----------



## ghall

You crack me up P!! Lol!! Love it!!!

K love your casual look. And LOVE your avatar. Congrats and i wish you all the happiness!!


----------



## knasarae

Thanks ghall.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Thanks everyone!

And thanks *G*!


----------



## cfcjc9908

*knas*, congrats and love your profile pic too!!


----------



## CivicGirl

my BBW MAM


----------



## ghall

Love the outfit with the shorts civicgirl!!!


----------



## sandc

I took my black ink MAC to NYC.  Perfect bag for walking around the city. Here are a few pics.

This is in front of the Carrie Bradshaw's stoop on Sex & the City.











View of Central Park from the Top of the Rock and then in Times Square.


----------



## thegoreprincess

^ Love it all! That MAC looks great on you.


----------



## knasarae

Cool!!! I went to NYC for vaca two years ago and had the best time!!! Your MAC fits right in!


----------



## Krysja

Sandc, love the MAC on you!  Wish it looked that good on me, but I'm petite, so the chain looks a bit long on me


----------



## besabonita

*Sandc*, a MAC after my own heart!! You look great and wear her well!


----------



## baghag411

^^What she said!!!


----------



## sandc

Thank you everyone!  The MAC was the best choice for all of the walking around we did. Fit enough stuff and wasn't too heavy. Plus, it is so pretty.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Me @ Forever21.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Loving the MAC Sandc.

And hot Basketweave outfit LMMArc--great shade of green. definitely makes that bag pop.


----------



## discoAMOUR

So I woke up late yesterday afternoon around 3pm because i have no Friday classes and I decided to take pics after getting dressed to go get a sandwich at CTB (Collegetown Bagels--their bagel/sandwich selection is off the hook). I actually ended up drinking there too, and found myself four hours later still in Collegetown and partying at Level B til 1am (the bars close at 1 here--how lame!), and yes, with this hot a** outfit on. Cashmere is the worse to dance in--too warm. I was a mess when I left, but GREAT exercise.

Hope you like my first "ME and My RM in Action" photo-shoot...lolol. Rockin my Washed Silver Devote.
When dancing, I tucked my scarf and leather jacket in here and kept it moving. I love this bag soooo friggin much!


----------



## Cheryl24

Great, great pictures everyone!  You are all so stylish!


----------



## knasarae

Love the WBBW lovemymarc, it really does pop against your outfit!!!

I love the whole look Disco...and am glad you had room to tuck that scarf away.  My neck started sweating just thinking about dancing in it, lol!!!  Cute outfit... and is that another RM I spot in the background?


----------



## discoAMOUR

hahaha...you know it Knas!!!! That's my Aquamarine Turquoise Eyelet MAM. I tried it on with this outfit too, but it fell short in so many ways. The devote kicked it up. I'll get a really hot outfit to go with it to show you guys--see what arrangements are in my closet.


----------



## knasarae

Aren't you a cutie! It's gorg but I agree the Devote was the better choice.


----------



## baghag411

*DA*--Love your outfit!  I agree the Devote was the better choice, however, I can't wait to see what you pair your MAM up with!!!


----------



## purseprincess32

DA great color MAM! Congrats!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Thank you, *knasarae*! 

And thank you, *discoAMOUR*, I love your outfit!


----------



## besabonita

*Disco,* love your Devote! I think it looked perfect with your outfit. Glad you had fun dancing, I haven't been dancing in way too long!

*LoveMyMarc*, looking good! Love your MAM!


----------



## GelTea

*Disco*, the Devote is perfect with your 'fit. It pulls it all together while giving it extra oomph.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

besabonita said:


> *Disco,* love your Devote! I think it looked perfect with your outfit. Glad you had fun dancing, I haven't been dancing in way too long!
> 
> *LoveMyMarc, looking good! Love your MAM!*


----------



## oopsididitagain

Modeling my Lust bag on a Sunday morning.


----------



## baghag411

That's cute and the first one we have seen on this subforum!  How do you like it?


----------



## Fashion1

First time out with my new to me Glazed Olive MAM - I can't stop touching this bag!!


----------



## baghag411

Gorgeous Fashion!!!


----------



## oopsididitagain

baghag411 said:


> That's cute and the first one we have seen on this subforum!  How do you like it?


I love it!  However the strap studs pull out my hair sometimes.  A small sacrifice to pay for style!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*oops*- I LOVE that bag! I have been curious about it...as we have not seen much of it here on the forum. It looks great on you too!

_*Fashion*_- Glazed Olive is gorgeous!


----------



## baghag411

Isn't it amazing what we will put up with!!!  



oopsididitagain said:


> I love it!  However the strap studs pull out my hair sometimes.  A small sacrifice to pay for style!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Heading out to a dinner party Friday night with *Thunder Grey MAB*.


----------



## ghall

Super cute julie!


----------



## besabonita

Looking fine ladies!!!

Thunder Grey looks like the perfect shade of Grey IMO!

*Oops,* how tall are you for reference? Just curious how the Lust would look on me...


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^*besabonita*, I am 5' 9.5" for reference.  The strap is supposed to be worn crossbody which I wasn't on the pic but I usually do and it's fine.  
I had to get a Lust because MACs were NOT working out for me.  I had 3 MACs in a row, all with the tearing loops problem.  The Lust doesn't have those dang flimsy loops.  
*Scoobiesmama*, Love your thunder gray MAB!  I almost bought that one!  I opted for the same seller's wine MAB but both are fabuous!


----------



## knasarae

Oops! That's the first Lust mod shot.. you look fantastic!!  

Fashion, congrats on the Olive MAM.  Isn't that leather gorgeous?  I wish it had come in the Adore. 

Scoobie the Thunder Grey looks fantastic with your outfit.  I love that name, I think it suits the leather very well.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

ghall said:


> Super cute julie!


 Thanks so much _*ghall*_!! I spy a Rocco in your avatar...is that your next purchase???


Thank you *besa*, *opps* and *Knas*! It really is a perfect shade of grey! The leather is gorgeous & thick, but also heavy!


----------



## littlerock

oopsididitagain said:


> I love it!  However the strap studs pull out my hair sometimes.  A small sacrifice to pay for style!



 I just laughed out loud! You look great with your new bag, congrats! I love the size of it. So easy to wear..


----------



## littlerock

Fashion, your Olive bag is TDF! I love that leather so much..

J- You and your thunder grey MAM look HAWT! Love the whole look. In fact, casual is my favorite type of look. Easy and effortless!


----------



## Cheryl24

The Lust is CUTE!! I had no idea!  Great modeling pic *Oopsi!* 

That Olive is one of the best colors/leathers IMO.  Truly gorgeous *Fashion!* 

And *Julie,* you are such a hottie!  You look so great!


----------



## ghall

scoobiesmomma said:


> Thanks so much _*ghall*_!! I spy a Rocco in your avatar...is that your next purchase???
> 
> 
> Thank you *besa*, *opps* and *Knas*! It really is a perfect shade of grey! The leather is gorgeous & thick, but also heavy!


yes julie! i got the black w/ black studs! can't wait! it will be here Wednesday!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Thank you *Knas*, *Bags*, *LMMarc*, *P.Princess* and *Besa*!!! 

*Besa* don&#8217;t stay away from the dance floor for too long&#8212;the energy is intoxicating!

*Fashion* hot olive glaze&#8212;seriously!!! 
*Oops*! Looking fierce in that dress with an RM for a punk rock flare 
*Scoobies*&#8212;that thunder gray is def hot

*You ladies are looking fab!!!*


----------



## discoAMOUR

I'm loving the wedding avatars *Knas* and *Littlerock*...sooo romantic and dreamy!!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

oopsididitagain said:


> Modeling my Lust bag on a Sunday morning.



This is CUTE!!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

scoobiesmomma said:


> Heading out to a dinner party Friday night with *Thunder Grey MAB*.




This is gorgeous, *J!*


----------



## knasarae

Aw thanks Disco. That is my favorite picture so far. It's not good resolution but my hubby is very unemotional and doesn't have a serious bone in his body. I couldn't pay him to look at me like that in real life. So the fact that someone caught him looking at me that way makes me very happy. I'm such a sucker for love.


----------



## Fashion1

Thanks all! Everyone looks amazing  Love the thundergrey MAB, Adore, and the Lust!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Cheryl24 said:


> And *Julie,* you are such a hottie!  You look so great!


 You are too sweet _*Cheryl*_! Thank you, you made my year!




littlerock said:


> J- You and your thunder grey MAM look HAWT! Love the whole look. In fact, casual is my favorite type of look. Easy and effortless!


Thanks *LR*! Living in SW FL most everything I do and every where we go is super casual! It's nice to a degree, but I would like to dress up every now and then and I find those occasions few and far between. 



thegoreprincess said:


> This is gorgeous, *J!*


Thanks so much* tgp*!



ghall said:


> yes julie! i got the black w/ black studs! can't wait! it will be here Wednesday!


 That's awesome! Such a gorgeous bag, you will love the beautiful bubbley leather!! I really want to find a Forest or Mustard Rocco one of these days! Can't wait to see it and hear your thoughts!

Thank you *Disco & Fashion*!


----------



## MJDaisy

me with my light grey mac while touring dc on saturday.


----------



## MKNS

Ladies you are all looking so lovely!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Cute Daisy!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

knasarae said:


> Aw thanks Disco. That is my favorite picture so far. It's not good resolution but my hubby is very unemotional and doesn't have a serious bone in his body. I couldn't pay him to look at me like that in real life. So the fact that someone caught him looking at me that way makes me very happy. I'm such a sucker for love.



AWWWWW I love it! It's perfect!!! I'm so glad it was caught on camera just for you, Knas. I hope the two of you have a long and beautiful marriage.


----------



## knasarae

discoAMOUR said:


> AWWWWW I love it! It's perfect!!! I'm so glad it was caught on camera just for you, Knas. I hope the two of you have a long and beautiful marriage.


 
  Thanks Disco!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

From this weekend, met up with a friend of mine in Tampa to see Chelsea Handler.  Sorry about the terrible hotel room lighting!







For fun, her Mattie & my MAB, they are Thunder Grey Sisters :


----------



## besabonita

Love the Thunder Grey *scoobies*!! You look great, how was Chelsea's show??? She is too funny, I love her!


----------



## angelwings_hk

first time posting here, just got my covet satchel the other day, thought i'd wear it today.  pls excuse the mess in my room.


----------



## besabonita

Love your new Grape Covet *angelwings_hk*, you look fabulous!!!


----------



## fshnonmymind

*angelwings*, I'm drooling over your Covet. That is such a gorgeous color. I haven't had my eye on much lately, but this bag has me wanting something new to my RM collection.


----------



## knasarae

Scoobie you look great! And I love Chelsea's sense of humor.  Hope you had fun!!

angelwings, that Covet looks great on  you!


----------



## ghall

Love the pics ladies!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*angelwings*- That bag is gorgeous!! Looks great on you!


----------



## angelwings_hk

besabonita said:


> Love your new Grape Covet *angelwings_hk*, you look fabulous!!!





fshnonmymind said:


> *angelwings*, I'm drooling over your Covet. That is such a gorgeous color. I haven't had my eye on much lately, but this bag has me wanting something new to my RM collection.





knasarae said:


> Scoobie you look great! And I love Chelsea's sense of humor.  Hope you had fun!!
> 
> angelwings, that Covet looks great on  you!





scoobiesmomma said:


> *angelwings*- That bag is gorgeous!! Looks great on you!



thank you! 
the color is absolutely tdf


----------



## thegoreprincess

scoobiesmomma said:


> From this weekend, met up with a friend of mine in Tampa to see Chelsea Handler.  Sorry about the terrible hotel room lighting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For fun, her Mattie & my MAB, they are Thunder Grey Sisters :



Double fisting it! Nice!  I love your MAB!


----------



## thegoreprincess

angelwings_hk said:


> first time posting here, just got my covet satchel the other day, thought i'd wear it today.  pls excuse the mess in my room.



Ooh! I love how it looks on you. And I love your outfit! Welcome & hope to see you around here more often!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Hot *Scoobs*, and hot again for you too, *Angelwings*


----------



## knasarae

Noir leather never gets old. 


Getting ready for the day






at Tar-jay...


----------



## madbrinks238

^lol gotta love target..i mean..tar-jay


----------



## musicjunkie5

me & my concord MAM @ the loft


----------



## Is it on sale?

Knas...LOVE the bag (Noir is the best!), but where did you get your top!


----------



## knasarae

IIOS, I got the top from Macy's.  It's INC (Hubby calls it my Star Trek uniform, lmao!)


----------



## Is it on sale?

And maybe that's why I love it so much!   I want it...thanks for the info!


----------



## oopsididitagain

musicjunkie5 said:


> me & my concord MAM @ the loft


WOW!!!  I love your MAM, you know I do!  You look FAB in that outfit.


----------



## baghag411

It's not TARGET. . .OR TAR-JAY. . . IT'S TERGET!!


----------



## Code Blue

I love that Noir Nikki, *knas*!

*music*, your Concord MAM looks fab on you.


----------



## Cheryl24

baghag411 said:


> It's not TARGET. . .OR TAR-JAY. . . IT'S TERGET!!


 
LOL!  Kristin Wiig cracks me up in all of her zany characters!


----------



## besabonita

*knas* & *music* you both look fabulous! Love Noir and Concord!!


----------



## katelove477

musicjunkie5 said:


> me & my concord MAM @ the loft



i love the loft! i swear their dressing rooms have the BEST lighting. which costs me TONS of money!


----------



## Fashion1

Pics of me yesterday for our work Halloween dress up. I went as a pink lady from Greease and took Noir MAC with me.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Ha, ha, I LOVE it!!  Grease is one of my all-time favorite movies.  Are you a Rizzo at heart Fashion?


----------



## Fashion1

lol, could be!!


----------



## emma4ever

me with my heavy metal flame today


----------



## thegoreprincess

^ So cute! I love your blazer! Where did you get it? I've been searching for the perfect one... fitted, right length, doesn't make my shoulders look giant & silver buttons.


----------



## CivicGirl

*Fashion1* - You nailed the costume perfectly 
*
emma4ever* - You look great! Loving the flame


----------



## emma4ever

couple more pictures...


----------



## emma4ever

3 zip


----------



## MolMol

emma4ever said:


> couple more pictures...



is the heavy metal hobo heavier than her other bags? They all look great on you!


----------



## emma4ever

thegoreprincess said:


> ^ So cute! I love your blazer! Where did you get it? I've been searching for the perfect one... fitted, right length, doesn't make my shoulders look giant & silver buttons.




Thanks! i got it a while ago from a korean website and I don't think they still carry it. www.zipia.net


----------



## Cheryl24

Beautiful pictures emma!  You look amazing in all of them!


----------



## emma4ever

MolMol said:


> is the heavy metal hobo heavier than her other bags? They all look great on you!



Thanks! I say it does not weigh any heavier than her other bags.


----------



## emma4ever

nikki


----------



## madbrinks238

great pics, emma!!


----------



## besabonita

*emma4ever*, you are gorgeous,. and rock all of your RM's!

*Fashion*, love your Pink Lady costume!!


----------



## oopsididitagain

*emma *, your outfits and RM bags are pretty impressive!  I am pretty impressed.  
*fashion*  I loved Grease!  Pink Ladies, yeah!:urock:


----------



## Belle79

emma4ever said:


> couple more pictures...


 
*emma* - that pic in Times Square is so cool, love the bow top too!


----------



## Is it on sale?

emma4ever said:


> 3 zip



You just made me decide to switch over to my BH 3-Zip Rocker...lovely pic Emma!


----------



## baghag411

Great fashion sense *emma*!  Love your RM collection too!

*Fashion*--the Pink Ladies were the best part of Grease, IMO!!


----------



## MKNS

*Emma* - I'm loving all your pictures.  You look FAB!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Knas*--love how you work the mini nikkis.
*Music*--love the mam, lady!
*Fashion*--clutch works for sure with that costume. Pink Ladies are awesome!
*Emma*--adorable. The bags are fabulous!


----------



## littlerock

Fashion- I love how you incorporated your MAC into your halloween costume.. so cute!!

Emma- Your pictures are just lovely. You look great with each bag and I love your outfits. I especially love how you rock that scarlet mini nikki.


----------



## BrookeJ




----------



## besabonita

*BrookeJ*, what a cute picture! Love your MAM too...you should also post in the RM pet thread!


----------



## BrookeJ

Thanks   I LOVE my MAB!!!


----------



## fshnonmymind

*BrookeJ*, your dog matches your purse, lol. I love that picture and your MAM is fabulous!


----------



## discoAMOUR

adorable Brooke!


----------



## cfcjc9908

With my Cranberry MAM.  YAY!


----------



## oopsididitagain

^WOW that looks HOT!  I have a wine mab that's similar and I get butterflies in my stomach just to think it looks this good!


----------



## baghag411

Perfect pop of color!!!




cfcjc9908 said:


> With my Cranberry MAM.  YAY!


----------



## besabonita

Love the Cranberry *cfcjc9908*!


----------



## discoAMOUR

that cranberry looks yummy! nice *cfcjc*!


----------



## PoshPoet

Great pic cfcjc! I love seeing these bags in action. And that rich red really is the perfect pop of color against a winter coat.


----------



## cfcjc9908

*oopsididitagain*, *baghag411*, *besabonita*, *discoAMOUR*, *PoshPoet*, thank you!  The cranberry is a gorgeous color!


----------



## thegoreprincess

^ That cranberry definitely looks amazing!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Anyone have the new Dear tote? Maybe in Fine Wine? Any pics?

TIA!!!


----------



## 4pursesake

emma4ever said:


> couple more pictures...


 

I just bought my first RM flame today after looking at this pic. I saw it at my local Nordstrom Rack for $229 and couldn't resist.....thank you!!

Now I want to know who made that leopard print shoe you r wearing...lol. love ur fashion sense.


----------



## emma4ever

my beloved BF clutch and 3-zip rocker


----------



## emma4ever

4pursesake said:


> I just bought my first RM flame today after looking at this pic. I saw it at my local Nordstrom Rack for $229 and couldn't resist.....thank you!!
> 
> Now I want to know who made that leopard print shoe you r wearing...lol. love ur fashion sense.



Thanks! I do love my flame a lot. It's an amazing bag. Those leopard shoes are via spiga


----------



## Cheryl24

BrookeJ said:


>




Awww....such a CUTE picture!!!


----------



## Is it on sale?

Emma, as so many others have already said...you look fantastic with every RM you carry!  But your BF clutch...is that an Olive Nubuck??


----------



## emma4ever

Is it on sale? said:


> Emma, as so many others have already said...you look fantastic with every RM you carry!  But your BF clutch...is that an Olive Nubuck??



Yes it is.


----------



## knasarae

What gorgeous pictures Emma!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Emma, I always enjoy your pictures.  You are a sharp dresser!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Nice Emma!


----------



## knasarae

I forgot about this picture I took when I picked up my wedding shoes.  If you look closely you'll see my BBP MAC.


----------



## j0yc3

Yesterday at BG's fitting room. I'm carrying this eggplant Nikki again today, 3rd day (in a row)! I usually change either everyday or after 2 days but I couldn't resist her! Can't wait for my black Nikki to arrive!!!


----------



## baghag411

Gorgeous shoes *knas*!!!!!

*j0yc3*--Eggplant is soooooo pretty!!!!  I'm so glad the Nikki worked out for you afterall!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

That nikki is gorgeous.  I need a nice eggplant purple bag


----------



## MKNS

*Knas* - love the way your BBP MAC is just hangin' out in the back ground! :ninja:
And the shoes aren't bad either! 

*j0yc3* -your eggplant nikki looks so good in your pictures!  If I was a nikki girl I'd be lusting after yours!


----------



## oopsididitagain

*j0yc3*~I agree I'm glad the Nikkis worked out for you.  Mine stay put on my shoulder which is a BIG plus, I don't like bags that slide off.  You wear your Nikki well and eggplant is a truly marvelous shade of purple.


----------



## baghag411

You are killing me and HGG with this bag. . . LOL!  I can't stop thinking about it. . . AHHHHHH!!!!



j0yc3 said:


> Yesterday at BG's fitting room. I'm carrying this eggplant Nikki again today, 3rd day (in a row)! I usually change either everyday or after 2 days but I couldn't resist her! Can't wait for my black Nikki to arrive!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

beautiful shoes Knas
Yoyc- omg- thats a beauty!!


----------



## j0yc3

thanks ladies! i am sooo happy the nikki worked out for me! and i love love love this color! 


when i have time i'm gonna take a picture of this eggplant compared to a 2007 grape balenciaga.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

baghag411 said:


> You are killing me and HGG with this bag. . . LOL!  I can't stop thinking about it. . . AHHHHHH!!!!




I know, right!ush:


----------



## Cheryl24

Here's a silly action pic.  My bad kitty Spencer discovered my Teal MAC's tassels!


----------



## madbrinks238

OMG! Cheryl, Spencer is so adorable! This pic so made my morning


----------



## baghag411

Oh Cheryl!  That is so cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Ha, ha, thanks girls!  I'm happy Spencer made you smile madbrinks.


----------



## kitcat

cheryl, spencer is so cute. look at those paws. I love it!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

So cute!  I love little kitty paws under the doorway!


----------



## BellaShoes

*j0yc3*... love the Nikki!

Here kitty, kitty, kitty.... so sweet *Cheryl*!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Thanks ladies!  He's my little buddy!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Cheryl24 said:


> Here's a silly action pic.  My bad kitty Spencer discovered my Teal MAC's tassels!



So cute!!! I want a kitty.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

me and my old faithful- navy mam


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^Wow, you look great!  Sharp outfit, so stylish with your navy MAM.


----------



## xIcyBluex

wow! old school navy mam! thats gorgeous!


----------



## thegoreprincess

talldrnkofwater said:


> me and my old faithful- navy mam



Gorgeous! Both you and the MAM!


----------



## knasarae

Love it, the whole ensemble Talldrnk!


----------



## fshnonmymind

I've been neglectful of my RMs, so I broke out one of my favorites, royal with brown basketweave MAC.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*tall*- I always envy your beautiful Navy MAM!! It's such a gorgeous old-school beauty! And you weren't kidding, you are one tall drink of water!! 

*fshn*- Your MAC looks perfect with your ensemble! 


Here's my new to me *Berry Tess*:


----------



## Code Blue

I like your dress, *fashion*! Your MAC goes very well with it.

*scoobies*, that Berry Tess looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## loveuga

*J* Love your cardigan!  Where did you get it?


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^It's my All Saints Cardi! It's called the Cerulean Cardigan, it's very comfy and light enough that it doesn't weigh you down but still keeps you warm! I love it!! Thanks! 

Thanks *Code Blue*!


----------



## loveuga

Is it from the All Saints websites or are they available elsewhere?


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Yep, it's from their site:

http://www.us.allsaints.com/women/knitwear/cerulean-cardigan/rust/wkg122-95

Mine is the Rust color, it's a very rich brown with lighter brown flecks.


----------



## quizshow

All Saints also has a store on Broadway in NYC.  I was giddy when I spotted it.


----------



## knasarae

Fashion and Scoobie, looking good!!


----------



## ghall

Looking good ladies!! LOVE that Tess J!!!
Sorry for the crappy pic. But here's gorgy wine mam!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

ghall- I so love your wine mam.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*ghall*- Wine is gorgy! Looks like the perfect pop with your neutral outfit! I have never really been a wine fan, but lately it is growing on me!


----------



## cocolee1976

scoobiesmomma said:


> *tall*- I always envy your beautiful Navy MAM!! It's such a gorgeous old-school beauty! And you weren't kidding, you are one tall drink of water!!
> 
> *fshn*- Your MAC looks perfect with your ensemble!
> 
> 
> Here's my new to me *Berry Tess*:



*scoobies ! I never realize how pretty Tess is! She looks so beautiful on you! Love that berry color! *


----------



## Fashion1

Been neglecting Fuschia with gold crackle bottom MAB so had to take her to grocery store today. Excuse my crappy outfit - it's a lazy football Sat


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^Such a beautiful and fun bag! I have always admired that combo, just can't do siggy hdw.!


----------



## kdo

Fushia is gorgeous, *fashion!*  Glad you took her out for a spin.


----------



## bmatencio

Me and my new mini matinee in gray nubuck.  I do not know how I ever lived without this bag   Also, in case anyone is wondering about the color IRL it is almost an exact match with HOBO International's new color taupe.


----------



## besabonita

Looking good everyone, keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## baghag411

^^Do you have any vacation pics to share?   Glad to have you back Besa!!


----------



## knasarae

Nice Fashion!! I've always loved how this bag looks and I'm jealous you have shorts on, lol.

bmatencio, beautiful color.  That will go with so much!!

My action shots from the weekend.  Sorry, I don't know why the first one is sideways... it's right side up in Photobucket. 


Friday with my White Python MAC








Saturday with my Scarlet Mini Nikki


----------



## baghag411

Love that sweater *Knas*!  Both outfits are killer!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

LOVE both pics, knasarae! You have great style.


----------



## bmatencio

knasarae said:


> Nice Fashion!! I've always loved how this bag looks and I'm jealous you have shorts on, lol.
> 
> bmatencio, beautiful color. That will go with so much!!
> 
> My action shots from the weekend. Sorry, I don't know why the first one is sideways... it's right side up in Photobucket.
> 
> 
> Friday with my White Python MAC
> 
> 
> Saturday with my Scarlet Mini Nikki


 
Knasarae: My next purchase will be a MAC and you are definitely my inspiration.  Of all the MAC's you have owned what are your favorites?  No stores in Colorado have carried RM before so my only resource is TPF.

Thanks!


----------



## knasarae

Thank you ladies!!

bmatencio, my favorite was my Teal 3-Zip which unfortunatley was lost by RM when it was in for repair.  

Hmm... I would say since downsizing, the MACs I have left are pretty even.  Green Dot is my favorite color and just a great, fun bag.  Bumpy Beige Patent is classy and neutral.  Dark Grey is another great neutral and I have a love for signature stampted hardware.  Purple Haze is a resilient leather, and another versatile, but bold color.  Plus I love the 3-Zip design.  My Distressed Brown goes great with black or brown.  And my White Python is maintenance free and everybody needs a little animal print ya know?

Between the ones I have left I really don't think I could pick just one.


----------



## Cheryl24

Love, love, love that White Python one.  You look awesome Knas!


----------



## oopsididitagain

L&#9786;&#9786;king G&#9786;&#9786;d Ladies!  :sunnies


----------



## ghall

looking great knas!


----------



## Code Blue

Love your outfits, *knas*! You look great!


----------



## bmatencio

Knasarae:  I have really been liking the 3 and 5 zip too.  I hope they replaced your MAC with something nice, that would be horrible.

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## baghag411

^^She got a beautiful Lover's Clutch for it!


----------



## knasarae

^


----------



## discoAMOUR

Lovely, *Knas*. Your gray open cardigan is hot! It's fab that you rock those boots like crazy. I love when you get a great boot that you cannot stop wearing because you like it so much. That's how I feel about my shoes and bags--otherwise, what's the point? Right?!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^Great pics Knas! I love your Cardigan as well! 

Here's my Dark Grey Mattie, just loaded her up and taking her out shortly!


----------



## thegoreprincess

^ DG Mattie looks great on you, *J*! But then again, everything you have does


----------



## thegoreprincess

knasarae said:


> Nice Fashion!! I've always loved how this bag looks and I'm jealous you have shorts on, lol.
> 
> bmatencio, beautiful color.  That will go with so much!!
> 
> My action shots from the weekend.  Sorry, I don't know why the first one is sideways... it's right side up in Photobucket.
> 
> 
> Friday with my White Python MAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday with my Scarlet Mini Nikki



You look absolutely amazing!


----------



## qhu

Hi&#65292;bmatencio! Such a cute bag!!! I have been looking for matinee a while after saw so many celebrities with them, but I can't find it on any websites. would you please tell me where you got it? thanks a lot!!


----------



## bmatencio

Hi thanks qhu!  I love my matinee but it is the mini version and I bought it from LunaBoston.    I have seen quite a few of the original size on Bonanzle and eBay and the mini's on Amazon and Endless.  Hope this helps.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

thegoreprincess said:


> ^ DG Mattie looks great on you, *J*! But then again, everything you have does



You are too sweet!! Thank you dear!

Took Dark Grey Mattie out shopping with me today!! Snapped a quick pick while I was in the Anthro dressing room.


----------



## aces styled

^^looks great, scoobie!  love that top, too-- is it anthro?


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Thank you *Aces*! The top is from Anthro, it's actually on sale now! Of course, I bought it when it was full price though! ush:


----------



## kiwishopper

*Scoobie*, looking gorgeous as always!!!
Whcih part of the US do you live? I'd die to wear my short sleeved T and flip flop again *sigh*


----------



## MKNS

*Scoobie* that is one gorgeous mattie!  I've got to get myself something in dark grey.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*kiwi*- Thanks for your kind words! LOL, I live in SW Florida! High's in the 80's today. It's nice, but I'd like some cold weather too! We get cold "spells"...maybe need a sweater for a day or two.

*MKNS*- Thank you! Yes, Dark Grey is a must for any avid RM lover!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

scoobiesmomma said:


> You are too sweet!! Thank you dear!
> 
> Took Dark Grey Mattie out shopping with me today!! Snapped a quick pick while I was in the Anthro dressing room.



Looking great! DG Mattie is so pretty!


----------



## besabonita

Great picture *scoobies,* I have the same shirt too!


----------



## kdo

Julie - LOVE your gorgy DG mattie!  Looks great with the purple in your shirt.


----------



## fshnonmymind

This isn't quite a RM bag pic, but I thought I would share anyway. Rebecca was at Cusp in DC today and I decided to stop by even though I felt a bit ashamed that I wasn't wearing her bag. 
She was nice as always and said she even remember meeting me from earlier this year. That totally made my evening.


----------



## besabonita

*fshnonmymind*, great pictures! Both you & Rebecca are beautiful!


----------



## BellaShoes

great 'RM ACTION SHOT' *fashnon*!!!

*scoobie*... love your mattie!


----------



## BellaShoes

Today to the Office...

VS Blazer
Nude H&M Tank
Dark Denim Joe's Leggings
Louboutin Jessy Boots 

*Noir MAM* w/ siggy hardware.... Love!


----------



## knasarae

Bella


----------



## Tigistylist

BellaShoes said:


> Today to the Office...
> 
> VS Blazer
> Nude H&M Tank
> Dark Denim Joe's Leggings
> Louboutin Jessy Boots
> 
> *Noir MAM* w/ siggy hardware.... Love!


 
Damn Bella!!!!


----------



## besabonita

*Bella*, smokin hot!!


----------



## kdo

Ah, I will never tire seeing your gorgeous Jessy's.  Smokin' hot as usual, *Bella!*


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Wow, I'm so behind!  All you ladies are looking gorgeous! 

*knas, *love your python MAC with your gray sweater and boots, great combo! I'm been looking for boots like that for a while, love 'em. 

*scoobie,* looooove you DG mattie. It's one of my favorite shapes! 

*fshonmymind, *so jealous! Looks like you had a great time. Rebecca is such a sweetie! 

*bella, *looking HAWT as usual! Those boots are TDF! 


Wore this to see the midnight showing of Harry Potter last night! The jacket is a _*little quirky*_, but I figured it was appropriate for that movie. Loved it, by the way! 











My bbw mab has become so smooshy and perfect!


----------



## kiwishopper

Courtney, love that jacket you had on!! Very KS esque


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Ha, thanks *kiwi!* I posted this outfit in that thread too.


----------



## discoAMOUR

super CUTE *Courtney*---lovin that jacket too!


----------



## shesnochill

hi minkettes!
it's been so long that i didn't know there was a 3rd action thread!
i hope you all+your bags have been well : )
i've been on hiatus from TPF due to a strong dedication to pay off all my student loans so no bags til that clears.
my collection has really shrunken down.. i have only 4 RMs in my collection right now and i am happy to say that i am content with it!
however, who wouldn't be happy for more right? 
happy early thanksgiving to you all and happy holidays too!

here are some photos that i wanted to share since i snapped them for my blog the other day!


----------



## shesnochill

RM MAC in Black Quilted Patent leather : )


----------



## shesnochill

with shiny Gold Hardware!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*Bella-* You are smokin!!!! 

*Courtney*- You look great, so fashionable and your MAB so lovely!

*Anna*- Long time...still looking fabulous with your trusty MAC!! Great to see you!


----------



## baghag411

Damn *BELLA*!!!!  

*Courtney*--I love that jacket, however, I love your GREEN DAY T-shirt even more 

*Anna*--Looking lovely as ever!!!  Nice to see you around here!!  Happy Turkey Day to you and yours my dear!!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Thanks so much, *discoAMOUR* and *scoobie*!!

Love that you noticed that *baghag*!  That's actually a shirt from the Broadway play they made out of the album. We saw it in New York in May and it was FANTASTIC!! 

*anna,* love your outfit and the photos! Very pretty!


----------



## baghag411

I can sniff anything Green Day a mile away. . .


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *knas, tigi, besa, kdo, courtney, scoobie* and *baghag*!

*Courtney*, super fun outfit for the HP premiere!

*Anna*, love your blouse.


----------



## knasarae

Here's my maiden voyage with my Glazed Light Grey Adore today.  I'm not sure if I got denim transfer on the back of it or it it's just the variance in the leather.


----------



## knasarae

And here's the RMs at Off 5th.  The darker MAC on the left is Olive.


----------



## besabonita

Looking good *knas*!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

*knas,* you look great!


----------



## BellaShoes

fantastic new adore *knas*! And thank you for the spy pics!


----------



## BellaShoes

Here I am going to the office today....

VS Sweater Dress
DKNY Knee High Socks
Jane Frye Boots
Black Noir MAM (oh how I love this bag!)


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^Love your Frye's *Bella*! I have been eyeing the Jane's and of course they look fabulous on you!!


----------



## MAGJES

Bella - I just ordered those boots yesterday in black!!   I was having a hard time deciding between those Jane Stitch and the Jane Tall Cuff. They look great on you!


----------



## angelwings_hk

covet in grape





thanks for letting me share


----------



## besabonita

Ohhh, I love your Grape Covet *angelwings_hk*! You look great, love your top!


----------



## poonski

Girlfriends + MACs + I =


----------



## j0ann

haha what a cute picture *poonski*!


----------



## knasarae

*angelwings*, it looks great on you!

*poonski*, that's an awesome picture!


----------



## TaraP

Everyone looks great! I love this thread. I need to start contributing..

*poonski*~ That pic is friggin great!


----------



## besabonita

*poonski*, Love this picture, too funny!!


----------



## pursegrl12

poonski said:


> Girlfriends + MACs + I =


 
that needs to be an RM Ad!!!!


----------



## CivicGirl

*knasarae* - crossbody bags look so good on you!

*BellaShoes* - I never get tired of your noir MAM 

*angelwings_hk* - You make me want a covet! Love the modeling pic

*poonski* - Cute pic! Makes me wish I have friends in real life who's obsessed with RM as well


----------



## kiwishopper

Poonski that is one awesome RM adv worthy pic!!!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

BellaShoes said:


> Here I am going to the office today....
> 
> VS Sweater Dress
> DKNY Knee High Socks
> Jane Frye Boots
> Black Noir MAM (oh how I love this bag!)



LOVE your outfit! Love your Jane Fryes!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you scoobie and MAGJES!!! MAGJES, I have been wanting to grab the black myself...

*angel*, love the color of your bag!
*poonski*, great pic!!  Like the Charlie's Angels of RM!


----------



## BellaShoes

Vince sweater
Joes jean leggings
Manila Grace Scarf
Louboutin Piros
Rebecca Minkoff MAM


----------



## Fashion1

Gorgeous Bella! Took Cream Patent Quilted MAC out today


----------



## thedseer

poonski, that is a fantastic picture!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Fashion1 said:


> Gorgeous Bella! Took Cream Patent Quilted MAC out today



CQP MAC is PRETTY! You are, too!


----------



## Fashion1

Aw thanks TGP


----------



## knasarae

It looks gorgeous on you Fashion!


----------



## MAGJES

Love the MAC Fashion!!  Mine arrived today and I can't wait to use her!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies!! Thank you gore and civic!

*fashion*, great MAC, love your scarf too!


----------



## MAGJES

I don't post mod pics very often...I have absolutely nowhere to take a full length pic....not even a toilet shot!  I was taking this old mirror off my DD's closet door to throw away and immediately saw a photo oppurtunity. 
Anyway...I posted this earlier in the BF thread - but here it is again. I'm Converse casual today with my RM suede RM BF!! I love these little bags!


----------



## madbrinks238

AWESOME and ADORABLE PIC! 



poonski said:


> Girlfriends + MACs + I =


----------



## MolMol

*poonski* that picture is awesome.  love the green mac on the left!


----------



## Cheryl24

MAGJES said:


> I don't post mod pics very often...I have absolutely nowhere to take a full length pic....not even a toilet shot!  I was taking this old mirror off my DD's closet door to throw away and immediately saw a photo oppurtunity.
> Anyway...I posted this earlier in the BF thread - but here it is again. I'm Converse casual today with my RM suede RM BF!! I love these little bags!



You look adorable Amy!  Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## baghag411

^^Agreed!


----------



## angelwings_hk

thank you *besabonita, knasarae, CivicGirl* & *BellaShoes*!


----------



## poonski

MolMol said:


> *poonski* that picture is awesome.  love the green mac on the left!



Thank you everyone! I'm actually the one with the green MAC, thanks! I'll post more pics with my RM and friends!


----------



## Fashion1

Visiting with the fam - had to take out Pearl MAB. Seriously obsessed with this bag.


----------



## kiwishopper

*Fashion*, you have the prettoest hair!! The colour/hue is so perfect withe Miss Pearl!!! You look gorgeous!! I love the antique brass hw against the pearl!! I am hoping to find one in MAM with strap in the upcoming new collection!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## baghag411

Gorgeous Fashion!! Love Pearly MAB!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Fashion1 said:


> Visiting with the fam - had to take out Pearl MAB. Seriously obsessed with this bag.



SO gorgeous!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

_It's beautiful* Fashion*, and looks perfect on you!!_


----------



## Fashion1

Thanks everyone! Kiwi, thank you! I actually dye my hair myself at home (my natural hair color has slowly turned a dark brown). Means it's all one color and a little lighter than I would like, but I can do it every few weeks on my own schedule which is nice!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^
*Fashion*, curious....
Do you dye or Bleach? & Tone?


----------



## Fashion1

I bleach it and then use Brass Banisher (I think it's Loreal) and that tones everything down and completely removes any orange hues. If you want more info send me a PM and I'll send you the products I use


----------



## knasarae

I agree about your hair Fashion. It looks really healthy and soft too! The bag is great, yiu look fantastic with it!


----------



## Tallulah187

here is a picture from last month - me and MAC at the pumpkin patch!


----------



## Cocolo

Great pics Fashion, love the bag.  I think I _need_ one in a nice purple.  And your hair looks wonderful.  Never would have guessed you do it yourself.  Wanna do mine?  


Tallulah love that picture of you with the pumpkin and your mac.  Looks like a fun day.


----------



## emma4ever

me with my fling clutch


----------



## babypinkcupcake

emma4ever said:


> me with my fling clutch



oh my gosh I LOVE your dress!! and the fling bag is so adorable and classy!


----------



## CivicGirl

*Tallulah187* - Love the pumpkin shot! 

*emma4ever* - Where did you get your dress from? It looks amazing with the fling!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Tallulah187 said:


> here is a picture from last month - me and MAC at the pumpkin patch!



I don't know how I missed this, but I love it!!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

emma4ever said:


> me with my fling clutch



You look so great!


----------



## emma4ever

CivicGirl said:


> *emma4ever* - Where did you get your dress from? It looks amazing with the fling!



Thanks! I got the dress from ASOS.com a while ago.


----------



## emma4ever

thegoreprincess said:


> You look so great!



Thanks!


----------



## emma4ever

babypinkcupcake said:


> oh my gosh I LOVE your dress!! and the fling bag is so adorable and classy!



Thanks!


----------



## BellaShoes

*tullalah*, what a fun pic!

*emma*, fabulous dress!


----------



## BellaShoes

Today....

Black peg leg slacks from VS
Zara sweater
Louis Vuitton Sprouse Scarf
Rebecca Minkoff Wine MAB (ohhh the leather on this baby!)
Christian Louboutin Black Patent Simples


----------



## BellaShoes

Vince Sweater
Joes Jean Leggings
Manila Grace Scarf
Rebecca Minkoff Noir MAM
Christian Louboutin Piro Boots


----------



## besabonita

*Fashion*, you look fabulous! Love your Pearl MAB!
*Tallulah187,* love your picture, you are truly "in action"!
*emma4ever*, love your dress & your pretty Fling!
*Bella*, what can I say...you never disappoint!!


----------



## BellaShoes

VS Sweater Dress
Necklace from Milan, Italy
DKNY OTK Socks
Frye Jane Boots
Rebecca Minkoff NOIR MAM


----------



## baghag411

Looking fierce as always Bella!


----------



## BellaShoes

Black Zara Sweater
Black VS Slacks
Louis Vuitton Sprouse Scarf
Christian Louboutin Black Patent Metallika Booties
Purse not photographed...


----------



## thegoreprincess

Fabulous as always, *Bella*! Will we be seeing you at the SF Sample Sale this weekend?


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *baghag*! I have fallen behind in my own thread, sorry


----------



## Belle79

*Bella* - because of all your beautiful pics I am officially on the hunt for a Noir MAM with Silver HW


----------



## knasarae

^Sorry to disappoint you but no such thing.    Noir MAM only came with signature light gold hardware.... still very pretty though.


----------



## Code Blue

Fabulous pics, *Bella*!


----------



## Belle79

knasarae said:


> ^Sorry to disappoint you but no such thing.  Noir MAM only came with signature light gold hardware.... still very pretty though.


 
OH! Thank you for the info.  I think I could handle the light gold hardware as well


----------



## knasarae

Bella your wardrobe is just TO DIE FOR!!!


Here's me today finishing up my Christmas shopping with my Purple Haze 3-Zip MAC.  It snowed today... first snow of the season.  Booooooo, lol.


----------



## besabonita

You look great knas, love your MAC & your hair is perfect!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Looking great, *knas*!


----------



## Is it on sale?

Knas, you look GREAT!  That's one of my favorite MACs...PH is such an amazing leather!

Uh-oh!!  Looks like you need to retrace your steps and find all those tassels that seem to have accidentally come off along the way!


----------



## knasarae

Thank you ladies! IIOS, I found them. . someone put them all back in my dustbag!!


----------



## ghall

You look great Knas!! Nice legs! Hubba hubba!!


----------



## kdo

*Bella & Knas!* Lookin' good, girls!

I hardly post in this thread...thought I share my wine mattie.


----------



## Jordanopolis

It looks awesome *kdo*!!!


----------



## besabonita

*kdo*, your Wine Mattie is gorgeous and works perfectly with your whole outfit & love the scarf!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Beautiful Mattie *kdo*!!! I am so in love with this style right now!


----------



## BellaShoes

thegoreprincess said:


> Fabulous as always, *Bella*! Will we be seeing you at the SF Sample Sale this weekend?



WHAT!?!?  I had no idea!


----------



## BellaShoes

BellaShoes said:


> Black Zara Sweater
> Black VS Slacks
> Louis Vuitton Sprouse Scarf
> Christian Louboutin Black Patent Metallika Booties
> Purse not photographed...



Sorry ladies, this was not supposed to be posted here but in my bags an shoes thread... sorry


----------



## BellaShoes

Belle79 said:


> *Bella* - because of all your beautiful pics I am officially on the hunt for a Noir MAM with Silver HW



Thank you *Belle*, my Noir MAM is with light gold siggy hardware.. found by a lovely tpf'er from my post in the 'Searching for RM' thread.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you gore, kdo and knas!

Love the 3 zip Mac Knas!
kdo, your wine mattie is fantastic!


----------



## BellaShoes

Today...

Zara Cardigan
Black Theory Slacks
Black Cap Toe Chanel Flats
Givenchy Necklace
*Wine MAB*


----------



## MKNS

Went to the Mall of America this weekend with my BH 3 Zip MAC.
Here I am in front of the Apple Store. I LOVE the Beatles!!





I think this was at Banana Republic:


----------



## ghall

love it!! i love the beatles too!


----------



## MKNS

^^


----------



## kdo

Thank you, *Luc, besa, Julie, and Bella! *

*Bella* - love your sophisticated outfit, especailly your gorgeous necklace.  Wine MAM is a standout.

*MKNS -* you're rockin' your MAC!


----------



## shesnochill

*MKNS*, I love how you still have tissue paper wrapped around the zipper pull in Phot #1


----------



## shesnochill

worked/attended an event tonight and of course, trusty *black patent quilted mac *came along!









you can't really see the bag too cleary but you get the picture since i'm always posting action photos of this bag!


----------



## shesnochill

& then there's this photo. on my way to the SS on friday night.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

annaversary said:


> *MKNS*, I love how you still have tissue paper wrapped around the zipper pull in Phot #1



I'm pretty sure that is the dash on the store window that you can see going all the way across.


----------



## MKNS

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> I'm pretty sure that is the dash on the store window that you can see going all the way across.



Thanks Kdo and Annaversary!

Yes, it's a dash that was on the store window. It's in just the right spot though. LOL!


----------



## knasarae

Nice MKNS!!!  Oooh how I'd love to go to Mall of America.

Anna, nice pictures and I see your hair has already grown more than all the way back!


----------



## MJDaisy

omg anna i want your hair.


----------



## Code Blue

*MKNS*, I love your pic with the Beatles ad! 

I like your scarf, *anna*. Your hair is super long!


----------



## bagfashionista

bella - can I have your legs??! You look fabulous as usual.

I'm a newbie in the RM world - My first RM bag arrived today...excuse the sweats...

MAM in Almond






And er....Vincent?


----------



## Tigistylist

Yes you need to call Vincent right now!


----------



## MKNS

Thanks *Knas* and *Code Blue*! 
*bagfashionista* - congrats on your first RM, it's very pretty!


----------



## thegoreprincess

bagfashionista said:


> bella - can I have your legs??! You look fabulous as usual.
> 
> I'm a newbie in the RM world - My first RM bag arrived today...excuse the sweats...
> 
> MAM in Almond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And er....Vincent?



Looks great on you!!


----------



## besabonita

Everyone looks fabulous!!


----------



## Cocolo

great pictures and great bags.  Um, does everyone who buys a bag from RM online get a card from Vincent?  Or do I have to wait till I buy from her site to find out?


----------



## knasarae

Lol, no those cards are pretty much in all bags.


----------



## shesnochill

MKNS said:


> Thanks Kdo and Annaversary!
> 
> Yes, it's a dash that was on the store window. It's in just the right spot though. LOL!



Oh! Lol! It is in the right spot indeed, haha 



knasarae said:


> Nice MKNS!!!  Oooh how I'd love to go to Mall of America.
> 
> Anna, nice pictures and I see your hair has already grown more than all the way back!



I am DYING to go to The Mall of America too.. oh man, when I do I hope I have enough saved up!

*knas*, I see you are now officially married  & yes!!! My long hair is BACK! Lol. I am actually donating it next November!



MJDaisy said:


> omg anna i want your hair.



Haha, thanks MJDaisy! I guess I am pretty lucky to have natural straight hair that grows incredibly fast.. but like everyone else who wants what they don't have, I'd LOVE an afro! LOL!



Code Blue said:


> I like your scarf, *anna*. Your hair is super long!



Thanks *Code Blue*! The scarf is a wannabe of the LV one :x Got it off some boutique in Beverly Hills but hey, close enough right? & my hair is indeed so long! I have to wash it like a mop! Lol.



bagfashionista said:


> I'm a newbie in the RM world - My first RM bag arrived today...excuse the sweats...



Welcome *bagfashionista*!! Your first RM looks great and be prepared to get some more  Call Vincent tonight


----------



## knasarae

Out with my Dark Sage BF today.


----------



## jc0812

Love your coat knas!


----------



## knasarae

Thanks JC!


----------



## booksandbags

knas i love your sage bf!!!!

my fellow green lover


----------



## bagfashionista

me and my squeaky bag!


----------



## CivicGirl

*bagfashionista* - your bag looks so smooshy and well loved


----------



## bagfashionista

thanks! it's only the second day with me! it broke in very nicely and quickly!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

*knasarae* - I love your green BF! I am obsessed with green!


----------



## besabonita

*knas*, love your BF, stunning! You coat is TDF, I love it!

*bagfashionista*, looking fabulous w/ your MAM...hopefully you can get the squeaking under control


----------



## knasarae

Thanks ladies!! I love that coat but DH always makes fun of it.  I bought it a couple years ago.  It was already on sale but my friend convinced me to ask for an additional discount since it was missing a button.  I was given an additional discount.  And what do you know?  Attached to the inside tag was an extra button.


----------



## Clutched

That DS BF looks better w/ every picture you take of it* Knas*! Your sure to get a ton of compliments.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*Knas*- Your BF looks perfect on!! 

*bagfashionista*- The MAM looks ideal on your frame! Beautiful.

Out and about this AM with trusty _*DG Mattie*_:


----------



## LoveMyMarc

^That mattie looks great on you! Love it!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Lovely BF *knas*...and coat!


----------



## thegoreprincess

bagfashionista said:


> me and my squeaky bag!



Squeaky or not, the bag is beautiful! And you look fab too!


----------



## thegoreprincess

*Scoobie*, that Mattie is amazing on you!


----------



## MAGJES

scoobiesmomma said:


> *Knas*- Your BF looks perfect on!!
> 
> *bagfashionista*- The MAM looks ideal on your frame! Beautiful.
> 
> Out and about this AM with trusty _*DG Mattie*_:


 

I've been in love with my Matties lately too.  Dark Grey is just the best!


----------



## ghall

Love that sage k!

You bag is very pretty bag!

J! You look super cute with mattie!


----------



## jc0812

You look great with the mattie, scoobie!  I'm glad you've given that bag another chance!


----------



## hinnie

lovely photos everyone 

Me and my first RM, classic Black MAC which arrived yesterday


----------



## besabonita

Gorgeous MAC & love your Top *hinnie*!! A bit jealous of the nice sunny weather I see in the background too


----------



## knasarae

*Scoobie* and *Hinnie* both looking great!! 


Here's me and my Distressed Brown MAC today.


----------



## besabonita

Looking fab as always *knas* and still loving your coat!! MAC is pretty too


----------



## ghall

super cute again K!
Hinnie! Gorgeous pictures!! wow!! love the bag and dress!


----------



## Clutched

*hinnie*! What fab pictures. Congrats on your classic MAC!

Awesomeness as always, *knas*!


----------



## knasarae

Aw thanks ladies!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Thank you ladies!  

*hinnie*- Love your colorful dress and the MAC is beautiful with it!

*Knas*- Looking fab as always!


----------



## daintdoll

You ladies are wearing your bags well! Can't wait to get mine...2 weeks!!!!


----------



## baghag411

*hinnie*--Great photos!  Could be in an RM ad!

*Knas*--Is there anything your coat doesn't go with????


----------



## katelove477

j'adore these pics!!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cute dress *Hinnie* & MAC Great pics everyone!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Bag,* the leather looks divine!

*Scoobie*, your maggie is gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

Express Charcoal Strong Shoulder Blazer 
VS Peg leg slacks
HM Tank
Minkoff Black MAB
Louboutin Metallikas- Anthracite Patent


----------



## BellaShoes

Express Black Strong Shoulder Jacket
Joes Leggings
JCrew Sequined Tank
Minkoff Wyoming Stone 5 Zip MAC
Louboutin Suede Babels


----------



## madbrinks238

^ danggg....looking smokin' hot girlie!!!


----------



## rael

Lookin' good Bella!


----------



## knasarae

Smokin' hot as usual Bella!!! 



baghag411 said:


> *hinnie*--Great photos! Could be in an RM ad!
> 
> *Knas*--Is there anything your coat doesn't go with????


 
Not much.  I wear a lot of dark jeans and browns so it's perfect for me!


I snapped this pic last night after hubby and I got back from a graduation party. My friend got her MBA.  I decided to try something different and used my PH3Z as a clutch. I really missed my strap, lol. Sorry for the dirty mirror.. I have since rectified that situation, lol.


----------



## rael

very nice!


----------



## kdo

Smokin' hot, *bella!*

*knas -* love your cardi with PH!  Love your hair, too!


----------



## nazaluke

Knas, you look gorgeous!!!


----------



## ghall

You look lovely knas!
Smokin hot bella!
Here is super casual me today with wine mam


----------



## Tigistylist

Do I see SFAM A pockets on the booty?


----------



## ghall

Yes! They're my fav and i have 5 pairs! LOL


----------



## Tigistylist

ghall said:


> Yes! They're my fav and i have 5 pairs! LOL


 
Wait 5 of the same pair, or 5 SFAM? I have about 40 SFAM. Yes I'm jeans crazy.


----------



## besabonita

Tigistylist said:


> Wait 5 of the same pair, or 5 SFAM? I have about 40 SFAM. Yes I'm jeans crazy.



I die and go to heaven in your jeans closet* Tigi!*!


----------



## ghall

Tigistylist said:


> Wait 5 of the same pair, or 5 SFAM? I have about 40 SFAM. Yes I'm jeans crazy.


5 pairs of A Pockets!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Ghall that wine MAM is hot. It's so chewy looking!!!!! Like a really yummy treat! I want one!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Ladies!

Knas, love your 3 zip... Color?
Ghall, gorgeous!! My Wine MAB remains my favorite!


----------



## BellaShoes

Today....

HM Cardigan
HM tank
VS Slacks
Brian Atwood Drama Pumps
Stone MAM







Close Up of my MAM





Close Up of my Brian Atwood Dramas


----------



## knasarae

Woh!! Those shoes are something serious! Bella my 3Z is purple haze.


----------



## Belle79

Those BA heels are stunning!!!


----------



## MKNS

*Bella* -  those shoes are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Clutched

*Bella*, you always look AMAZING!


----------



## jhl93

I just got this a few days ago and i'm not sure if i like it. 
what do you guys think??

thanks for your help!


----------



## clb1968

BellaShoes said:


> Today....
> 
> HM Cardigan
> HM tank
> VS Slacks
> Brian Atwood Drama Pumps
> Stone MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close Up of my MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close Up of my Brian Atwood Dramas


 
Those are some smoking hot shoes,


----------



## purseprincess32

Wow love those heels Bella and lovely style with that bag!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Super Sexy Brian Atwoods, Bella


----------



## knasarae

This was two weeks ago whilst I was Christmas shopping.  (I like that word "whilst".  I've been using it all day )


----------



## Belle79

^ *Knas* that bag looks great on you! I never really considered it before but now I might


----------



## knasarae

Thanks! I can't say enough about the Adores.  They are great bags.


----------



## MKNS

I'm LOVING that color!  And it looks great on you!
BWT - way to bring "whilst" back!


----------



## Cocolo

Great picture Knas.  Love the bag, and the whole look is perfect.


----------



## ghall

super cute K! i also like "whilst"


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Out trying to do the last of my Christmas shopping this AM with Trusty DG Mattie once again, snapped a quick pic in the restroom!!


----------



## ghall

love your sunnies and your hair is SUPER cute!


----------



## Fenix

scoobiesmomma, the mattie looks awesome on you!


----------



## Clutched

Super cute *scoobiesmama*! Great look.


----------



## loveuga

*J* you look amazing and are totally rocking that DG Mattie!


----------



## ghall

Btw. How are you so skinny after 2 kids!?!?! No fair!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Thanks everyone!  The Mattie really is a wonderful style! Very user friendly and easy to wear! 



ghall said:


> Btw. How are you so skinny after 2 kids!?!?! No fair!!



Trust me, it has not been easy! I have worked very, very hard to get where I am and logged some serious hours at the gym. I lost over 50lbs in the past two years that I gained thru my two pregnancies! I feel so much better now and I am so much healthier! The hardest part of it all is keeping it off though!


----------



## Cocolo

Yeah *Scoobies*, great shot.  I love your glasses, and the bag of course.  You look great.


----------



## knasarae

You do look fantastic Scoobie!!! I wish I could pull off short hair, I love your cut!


----------



## bagfashionista

you look great, scoobies! Love your hair!!


----------



## katelove477

great look, scoobs! I love those sunnies!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Thanks again ladies! My sunnies are Prada, they are about a year old now but I still love them! I am actually in the process of growing my hair out, so I am at this in between not sure what to do with it phase! So I am glad to hear it doesn't look too crazy!


----------



## baghag411

One hot mama Scoobie!!!!  I agree with everyone. . . jealous you look like that after two kids. . . the Mattie looks like it was made for you. . . and I love your haircut!!


----------



## Fashion1

Lovely pics everyone! Here's my new affair bag


----------



## GelTea

Gold stud rocker came out of hiding today. Trying on a jacket at H&M...my DD asked "Mommy why are you wearing your purse still?"


----------



## besabonita

*Fashion1*, love, love your new affair bag! I think your pictures are the first I have seen of this bag. Gorgeous!!

*GelTea*, love your Rocker, and what a great coat! Did you get it? H & M rocks!!


----------



## knasarae

Fashion I love that bag in you!! Very Chanelesque without the price tag. 

Gel I have that same rocker and it never gets old does it? Looks great!


----------



## Clutched

I want your bag, *Fashion1*!!! :greengrin:

Looks great *GelTea*!


----------



## GelTea

*GelTea*, love your Rocker, and what a great coat! Did you get it? H & M rocks!![/QUOTE]

I didn't get it...I need to get rid of my "winter weight". This jacket was a size larger than I usually wear and I refuse to succumb!



knasarae said:


> Gel I have that same rocker and it never gets old does it? Looks great!



Gosh golly, it really doesn't.


----------



## Belle79

Fashion1 said:


> Lovely pics everyone! Here's my new affair bag


 
It looks great on you, I love it!  I might need one.


----------



## bagfashionista

fashion1 - is the strap too short to wear crossbody? it looks that way


----------



## Fashion1

^^Yep it is too short, at least for me. I'm 5' 9" and it's about 4 0r 5 inches too short if I had to guess. Shorter gals could probably get away with it.


----------



## bagfashionista

thanks! i just saw the other thread where you said it was too short. Sorry!!


----------



## Fashion1

^^No worries!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cute pics!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

* *Thanks you *baghag*! All you ladies are too kind in here! You really know how to make a gal feel good!
*
Fashion*- Love the affair, looks great on you! I'd like to get one in silver!! I wish RM would make something similar but a little larger maybe.

*GelTea*- You look great with that Rocker, makes me want one!! Love your boots too, who makes them? Thanks!


----------



## baghag411

*Gel*--Too bad you didn't get that coat because it looks perfect on you (but I totally get what you are saying!)  Love your boots too!!  

*Fashion*--Gorgeous!!  Like a baby Chanel!  Is it heavy at all?


----------



## Fashion1

It's pretty lightweight! Sccoobie I wish it was bigger as well - like the Jumbo would be nice!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Looking great ladies!  scoobiesmomma, everytime I see your mattie it makes me want a dk gray bag.  such a gorgeous color!!
I definately need an affair bag, looks like a great size to me.


----------



## baghag411

^^It would look great on you too!!!  And the beauty is you wouldn't feel compelled to wear it cross-body!!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

:lolots:   Thanks baghaggie!


----------



## baghag411

:kiss:


----------



## GelTea

scoobiesmomma said:


> *
> Fashion*- Love the affair, looks great on you! I'd like to get one in silver!! I wish RM would make something similar but a little larger maybe.
> 
> *GelTea*- You look great with that Rocker, makes me want one!! Love your boots too, who makes them? Thanks!



Thanks everyone! I agree, scoob, the ladies here are sweet! 

RM has done a ton of new small bags compared to larger ones. Lots of minis, not enough maxis! Wait...does that sound menstrual?

The boots are Frye Paiges. I got them a while ago from Victoria's Secret online for some redonkulous deal, I think $124.


----------



## madbrinks238

GelTea said:


> Thanks everyone! I agree, scoob, the ladies here are sweet!
> 
> RM has done a ton of new small bags compared to larger ones. *Lots of minis, not enough maxis! Wait...does that sound menstrual?*
> 
> The boots are Frye Paiges. I got them a while ago from Victoria's Secret online for some redonkulous deal, I think $124.



 i had to laugh...


----------



## shesnochill

Black Patent Quilted MAC came along with me to my sister's 17th birthday dinner. It's been rainy in LA so BPQ MAC is the perfect bag!


----------



## discoAMOUR

ooooo, *annaversary*---hot lady. Those rings are wicked on you!


----------



## MolMol

kind of a quick pic before i went out last night! I love MACs so much more in the summer with out bulky coats!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

GelTea said:


> Thanks everyone! I agree, scoob, the ladies here are sweet!
> 
> RM has done a ton of new small bags compared to larger ones. Lots of minis, not enough maxis! Wait...does that sound menstrual?
> 
> The boots are Frye Paiges. I got them a while ago from Victoria's Secret online for some redonkulous deal, I think $124.



Thank you. Ah, it figures! I love Paiges, but they don't fit my wide feet well!ush: I've had three pairs of Frye's and no luck with any of them! I am going to find a pair that works for me one of these days...


----------



## purseprincess32

Great pics of everyone and their MAC's.


----------



## madbrinks238

*anna-banana*...u and ur sis look extremely adorable! and your MAC looks so freakin smooshy!


----------



## bagfashionista

It's very quiet at work and I need a break

dove grey MAM





My shoes!


----------



## Cocolo

^^^OMG I Love those shoes.  The whole outfit looks great, but those shoes.  I love them.


----------



## discoAMOUR

awww cute shoes!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

You look great *bagfashion*! Love your beautiful shoes!!


----------



## besabonita

Gorgeous *bagfashion*! Love your Dove Grey MAM and your whole look, perfect!


----------



## BellaShoes

*bagfashion*, gorgeous dove grey MAM!

*Anna*, love the cocktail rings!

Beautiful MAC *mol*.. I need to add a dark grey or black MAC to my collection...


----------



## BellaShoes

H&M Leopard Lined Blazer
VS Slacks
JCrew Sequined Tank
Rebecca Minkoff Stone MAM
Brian Atwood Drama pumps


----------



## Code Blue

Love your outfit, *Bella*, esp the BA pumps!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Love the Sequined Tank!! You look fab *Bella*...but what's new!!


----------



## knasarae

^Agreed.  I'd love to play in her closet.


----------



## Cocolo

Great look Bella.  I love the whole outfit.


----------



## bagfashionista

bella - you look fab as usual!

me today with Almond MAM...love this bag.


----------



## Fashion1

Nite Blue Nikki


----------



## Cocolo

*Bagfashionista* and *Fashion* great shots.  Very nice to see you with your bags.  Lovely Nikki and Mam.


----------



## Heidi Sr.

Plum MAB and I out to brave the shopping crowds!


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Heidi*--LOVING that MAB!!! It's so huge and that leather looks so yummy. I have to get a gorgeous MAB soon--love the size. I've come to the decision that MAM's are too small for me after carrying the one I have. Sadly, it just doesn't hold enough inside in order for me to want to reach for it daily or at least frequently. 

Next Stop--
1. DEVOTE TOTE!!!!! Yum! 
2. Then a HOT MAB! Yum, Yum!!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

BellaShoes said:


> H&M Leopard Lined Blazer
> VS Slacks
> JCrew Sequined Tank
> Rebecca Minkoff Stone MAM
> Brian Atwood Drama pumps


Fab, fab, fab as always!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Fashion1 said:


> Nite Blue Nikki



OMG. NB Nikki looks AMAZING, as do you.


----------



## thegoreprincess

bagfashionista said:


> bella - you look fab as usual!
> 
> me today with Almond MAM...love this bag.



You look great too!!


----------



## Fenix

bagfashionista, you look great with the Almond MAM, I love your scarf!

Heidi, love your plum MAB!


----------



## GelTea

Love the top, *fashion1*!


----------



## Cheryl24

Heidi Sr. said:


> Plum MAB and I out to brave the shopping crowds!



You're a brave woman Heidi!  And you're looking great amidst the chaos!


----------



## kiwishopper

Haven't posted her forever because I am down to only one RM lol (but will be adding another one after the Xmas sale)

Here's me today off to work with my one and only RM Olive Quilted MAC


----------



## KatyEm

^^^ Looks great, *Kiwi*!

Here's a pic of me with fire engine shine bond bag while out the other night for my friends 21st. Not a great pic, but it's the only one I have where you can see most of the bag! I love these little bonds, they are so cute


----------



## kiwishopper

*KatyEm*, such a cute picture of you!!! And I just LOVE LOVE red bags


----------



## Cheryl24

*Kiwi -* you look gorgy!

*Katy *- how cute is that Bond bag!  Looks like the perfect little night out bag and it looks terrific on you.


----------



## baghag411

*Kiwi*--Looking good as always!!  

*Katy*--What a perfect pop of color!!!  That Bond bag is adorable!


----------



## besabonita

Everyone looks lovely!!!!


----------



## Clutched

Everyone looks great!

*KatyEm*: Love that Bond Mini on you!


----------



## Cocolo

Great shots *kiwi* and *katy*.  

Still haven't worn mine in public yet.  But I'll take some shots when I do, and hope the camera doesn't break.  :lolots:


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*Black & White Woven MAB*


----------



## KatyEm

thank you *kiwi*, *cheryl*, *baghag*, *clutched* and *cocolo*!

*Scoobies*, I am loving that MAB!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Lovely bags everyone!! 


Here's my new bag from DBF.


----------



## MolMol

*LoveMyMarc* I have never seen an IRL photo of that bag! It looks awesome on you!


----------



## booksandbags

lovemymarc, love your shirt! i was going to get one at urban outfitters. your outfit and bag look awesome!

fashion1 that mab is great!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

booksandbags said:


> lovemymarc, love your shirt! i was going to get one at urban outfitters. your outfit and bag look awesome!
> 
> fashion1 that mab is great!


Aw, thanks! I actually got it from Target for $8!! 


*MolMol* - Yeah, it looks so much better IRL! I love it! Thanks.


----------



## baghag411

*Scoobie*--LOVE that MAB!!  That combo was a totally underrated bag!  I should have picked up a MAM a few sample sales ago.  Also, I want your JC Valentine Charm!!!  

*LoveMyMarc*--Thanks for modeling your new bag!!  It's a lot smaller than I thought it would be.  Very edgy!! Looks great on you!!  Do you love it?


----------



## Cheryl24

*Scoobies,* your new Woven MAB looks amazing on you!  Makes me wish I could have found the MAM version all over again!

*LoveMyMarc -* hot, hot, hot!  Great looking bag on you!


----------



## Code Blue

Gorgeous pics, ladies!

Thanks for the pic, *LoveMyMarc*. I don't think we've seen a model pic of that bag before -- it looks fabulous!


----------



## Is it on sale?

Awesome bags ladies!

Scoobies, we're almost bag twins!   I have a Black & White woven straw bag in the MAM...I love it!  I also have the same Juicy charm that I picked up from the same sale...too good a deal to pass up and I'm so glad I didn't.  The detail is amazing!

Enjoy your MAB...don't you just love how lightweight it is?


----------



## LoveMyMarc

baghag411 said:


> *Scoobie*--LOVE that MAB!!  That combo was a totally underrated bag!  I should have picked up a MAM a few sample sales ago.  Also, I want your JC Valentine Charm!!!
> 
> *LoveMyMarc*--Thanks for modeling your new bag!!  It's a lot smaller than I thought it would be.  Very edgy!! Looks great on you!!  Do you love it?


Yes, I love it!! It is SO comfortable to carry!



Cheryl24 said:


> *Scoobies,* your new Woven MAB looks amazing on you!  Makes me wish I could have found the MAM version all over again!
> 
> *LoveMyMarc -* hot, hot, hot!  Great looking bag on you!


Thank you! 



Code Blue said:


> Gorgeous pics, ladies!
> 
> Thanks for the pic, *LoveMyMarc*. I don't think we've seen a model pic of that bag before -- it looks fabulous!


Thanks!!


----------



## jc0812

Great photos everyone!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

baghag411 said:


> *Scoobie*--LOVE that MAB!!  That combo was a totally underrated bag!  I should have picked up a MAM a few sample sales ago.  Also, I want your JC Valentine Charm!!!



Thank you! I agree, it was totally underrated! It's def one of those you need to see irl to appreciate! The JC charm is well worth it if you can get your hands on one!! 



Cheryl24 said:


> *Scoobies,* your new Woven MAB looks amazing on you!  Makes me wish I could have found the MAM version all over again!



Many thanks! 


Is it on sale? said:


> Awesome bags ladies!
> 
> Scoobies, we're almost bag twins!   I have a Black & White woven straw bag in the MAM...I love it!  I also have the same Juicy charm that I picked up from the same sale...too good a deal to pass up and I'm so glad I didn't.  The detail is amazing!
> 
> Enjoy your MAB...don't you just love how lightweight it is?



That's close enough to be twins, right?! The weight of the bag is amazing!! Congrats on your Juicy charm too!!

Thanks to everyone for your lovely comments!!


----------



## mcbrax

Me with my Grape MAC that hubby got for me on Christmas!






Can you spot the MAC?


----------



## thegoreprincess

^ Oh my god, what happened to your face?! Just kidding 

You & Grape MAC look great.


----------



## mcbrax

thegoreprincess said:


> ^ Oh my god, what happened to your face?! Just kidding
> 
> You & Grape MAC look great.




The camera was focusing the "MAC" than my face. LOL


----------



## besabonita

thegoreprincess said:


> ^ Oh my god, what happened to your face?! Just kidding
> 
> You & Grape MAC look great.



You just made me spit out my tea!


----------



## beachgirl38

*mcbrax* your grape mac is just beautiful!  I love a bag with color!!  I love macs best when worn as a shoulder bag.  So classy looking!


----------



## bagfashionista

BF in black suede from the online sale - received it this afternoon!


----------



## laurenrr

i really love that suede bf!!


----------



## Belle79

It looks perfect on you!


----------



## bagfashionista

thanks! it's a nifty little thing


----------



## spartancoaster

Your BF is HOT!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

*mcbrax* - Love your MAC!

*bagfashionista* - Your BF looks great on you!! I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Wow, I've missed a lot of RM action!! 
*
Kiwi, *love your quilted MAC! I have it in Almond and I think it's one of the best twists on the MAC Rm has ever done. Love it! 

*KatyEm, *that's such a perfect night out bag! Great pop of color! 

*scoobie, *that woven MAB is really lovely. Such a fun combo, and it looks great on your! 

*LoveMyMarc, *such a unique style. Love all the buckles! 

*mcbrax, *beautiful MAC!! Your hubby did a good job! 

*bagfashionista, *I've always loved that style and I'm sure it's divine in suede. So fun! Love your top too!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Snapped a pic of my New Year's Eve outfit last night before we went out...then i changed the sweater for Theory leather jacket, ha! But I guess this outfit was a _possibility_ at least!  Even thou it was raining, I refused to not wear these pumps, they were MADE for New Year's!


----------



## Is it on sale?

bagfashionista said:


> BF in black suede from the online sale - received it this afternoon!


 
I'm so glad you love this bag and it looks great on you! It's one of my 3 favorite RM bags of all time, I would run back into my burning house to save mine if I had to! 

Courtney, those shoes are HOT!!


----------



## baghag411

Smokin' hot Courtney!!  I seriously LOVE those shoes!!


----------



## jello_1955

New Year's Eve on Pier 39 with my brown MAC.  Normally not where we'd go on NYE but we were there for a suprise b-day party.  Glad I wore this bag because the crowds on Muni were ridiculous and this was the perfect "squished like sardines" bag.


----------



## beachgirl38

Love the black suede BF and the mac clutches are beautiful!  You ladies look great!


----------



## thegoreprincess

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Snapped a pic of my New Year's Eve outfit last night before we went out...then i changed the sweater for Theory leather jacket, ha! But I guess this outfit was a _possibility_ at least!  Even thou it was raining, I refused to not wear these pumps, they were MADE for New Year's!



LOVING your Sam Edelmans. I've been wanting a pair since they came out but I can't bring myself to fork over $200 for a pair of shoes.


----------



## besabonita

*Courtney* & *Jello,* you both look amazing!!
 Hope you both had a fun New Years Eve!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Jello, you look great!!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

thegoreprincess said:


> LOVING your Sam Edelmans. I've been wanting a pair since they came out but I can't bring myself to fork over $200 for a pair of shoes.



Thanks so much, *ladies!* 

*tgp,* I completely agree about the price. I have lusted after them for a while, and only bought them at an after Christmas 50% sale at a boutique here. Also, they had then originally priced at $180 (instead of $200+ on many online sites), so I ended up getting them for $90!!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

*CourtneyMc22* - Your outfit is gorgeous!!  your shoes and bag!

*jello_1955* - love the MAC and scarf!


----------



## bagfashionista

last night with my fushia MAC, with the chain doubled up. I think i'm beginning to like the MAC - wasn't too fond of it when i first got it as the size was a little awkward for a crossbody for me. But with the chain doubled up, it's a winner. makes me feel a little sad that i didn't get the red patent mac during the xmas sale.


----------



## Belle79

Gorgeous! I recently starting doubling my MAC straps too and love the way it looks/feels.


----------



## besabonita

*bagfashionista*, love your MAC and your top matches perfectly!


----------



## Cheryl24

I haven't tried doubling the straps on my MAC's.  I think I need to!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*bagfashionista*- That MAC looks like it was made just for you!! Looks perfect doubled up!


----------



## MJDaisy

this photo is mildly embarrassing but it really is a glimpse of my Ocean Nikki in action on a fun saturday evening


----------



## baghag411

^^Cute!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

MJDaisy: cute pic and you have beautiful hair!!


----------



## besabonita

*MJDaisy*, love your Ocean Nikki, and you look to be having a fabulous time!!


----------



## rael

cute pic!!


----------



## knasarae

It is a cute pic MJDaisy. Love those argyle tights!


----------



## MKNS

MJDaisy - that is a great picture - you look like you are having SO much fun!!


----------



## TaraP

*MJDaisy*, Cute pic! Definitely looks like you're having a ball.. Ocean leather is TDF...


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Me and my DG MAC:


----------



## booksandbags

dg is such a stunner. love that slick shine it has.

you wear it well!


----------



## baghag411

DG leather is awesome!!!!


----------



## MJDaisy

aw thanks everyone! i wish it were a better pic of the nikki, i love that bag! it's sooo smooshy and soft.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Thanks ladies.


----------



## mcbrax

with my Teal Covet!


----------



## Cocolo

Looks wonderful.  Congratulations.   It looks great on you.


----------



## booksandbags

ah mc the teal looks great! i think i might change out of my enamored and into my grape covet now. such a classy bag!


----------



## mcbrax

Cocolo said:


> Looks wonderful.  Congratulations.   It looks great on you.



thank u cocolo!


----------



## mcbrax

booksandbags said:


> ah mc the teal looks great! i think i might change out of my enamored and into my grape covet now. such a classy bag!



thannk u


----------



## oopsididitagain

modeling my taupe mab, black cat linear studded nikki, and my saks exclusive red plaid wool mac


----------



## peggle

mcbrax and oops

those look really good


congrats


----------



## baghag411

*Oops*--Gah!  I love that Taupe MAB!  I so wish I could pull a MAB off!!!  You wear it very well!

*mcbrax*--We're bag twins!!  I LOVE my Teal Covet!!!


----------



## oopsididitagain

thank you *peggle *and *baghag*!  I love MABs so much, but I found out today that it's kind of big to take grocery shopping with me,  it was hard to manage at the checkout counter when I needed both hands to grab groceries out of the cart. (and I refuse to set my bag in the shopping cart )  I guess I should have put the longer strap on it but next time I'm taking a smaller bag out grocery shopping.

*baghag*, I LOLed at your siggie!  Did you think of that?  That's hilarious that ban is nab backwards!!


----------



## baghag411

^^I was bored on New Years Day contemplating a BAN!!  LOL!!!


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^lol!! you should not change your siggie, that is so awesome!


----------



## baghag411

Thanks *oops*!!


----------



## besabonita

Love the Teal Covet, such gorgeous leather!!

*oops*, love all your bags...you need to post a collection shot!!


----------



## Cocolo

*Oops* great modeling shots.  Love your bags.  I have been contemplating putting one of my old shopping cart baby covers on the cart if I take my MAB shopping.  :lolots:  But I am afraid people would think I was nuts.


And *Peggle* I love your new bag/avatar.  I saw the reveal in the Handbags section and have to say you have a sweetheart husband.  I love that bag.  Sigh, if only it came in purple I would be all over it.


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^lol that's funny about the baby cover.  that would bring "babying your bags" up a notch!
my MABs are good for everything except grocery shopping.  glad i have a couple of crossbody bags for that.


----------



## mcbrax

with my teal covet again and again! I am lovin this bag so much that I am carrying it everyday!


----------



## TaraP

*mcbrax*, Awesome pic! You look fantastic and love your Teal Covet..


----------



## mcbrax

TaraPep said:


> *mcbrax*, Awesome pic! You look fantastic and love your Teal Covet..



Thanks TaraPep!


----------



## oopsididitagain

besabonita said:


> Love the Teal Covet, such gorgeous leather!!
> 
> *oops*, love all your bags...you need to post a collection shot!!


thank you besabonita, i love all your bags too!  i can do a collection shot sometime soon for everybody.


----------



## MKNS

*mcbrax* - great picture.  Every time I see a picture of the Covet I want it more and more.  And that Teal color is just gorgeous!


----------



## beachgirl38

*mcbrax* Love your bag - great photo!


----------



## mcbrax

with my grape MAC. I am using it as a clutch today!


----------



## Cocolo

Looks great *Mcbrax*.  I love that color, and the whole look is wonderful.  Does the Mac hold a lot of stuff?  I'm very used to big bags, but see a lot of Macs I could love.


----------



## Belle79

mcbrax said:


> with my grape MAC. I am using it as a clutch today!


 
Very pretty! You are making me want this one


----------



## yellow08

Mcbrax,
Your *MAC* is to die for! 
(I really want me a *grape MAC*)


----------



## ghall

Using my eggplant enamored today


----------



## Cocolo

Great modeling shots *Ghall*.  It looks wonderful.  I love the whole outfit.  You really rock it.


----------



## ghall

Thank you cocolo!!


----------



## jc0812

Oooh, I love the Enamored on you ghall!  Nice to see you posting pics again...I've missed your action shots!


----------



## ghall

Thanks JC


----------



## sfrechette

*Ghall* the enamored looks fantastic on you! I love that deep dark purple, so pretty!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

*mcbrax,* love all your recent mod shots!! I'm in love with your teal covet, and it really looks great on you! 

*oops, *great shots! You have a great, diversified collection! My fav is the taupe MAB!  

*ghall, *your bag looks great, especially cross-body! Such a unique style. 

Wore my almond quilted MAC again today. We've been snowed in (well at least what we think of as "snowed-in" in Mississippi ) for the past few days so I was so happy to get out today that I got all dressed up for no reason, ha!


----------



## Belle79

*Courtney* I love your sense of style!


----------



## mcbrax

CourtneyMc22 said:


> *mcbrax,* love all your recent mod shots!! I'm in love with your teal covet, and it really looks great on you!
> 
> *oops, *great shots! You have a great, diversified collection! My fav is the taupe MAB!
> 
> *ghall, *your bag looks great, especially cross-body! Such a unique style.
> 
> Wore my almond quilted MAC again today. We've been snowed in (well at least what we think of as "snowed-in" in Mississippi ) for the past few days so I was so happy to get out today that I got all dressed up for no reason, ha!




Very pretty! I love your MAC!!!


----------



## MolMol

*CourtneyMc22* you look awesome!


----------



## oopsididitagain

CourtneyMc22 said:


> *mcbrax,* love all your recent mod shots!! I'm in love with your teal covet, and it really looks great on you!
> 
> *oops, *great shots! You have a great, diversified collection! My fav is the taupe MAB!
> 
> *ghall, *your bag looks great, especially cross-body! Such a unique style.
> 
> Wore my almond quilted MAC again today. We've been snowed in (well at least what we think of as "snowed-in" in Mississippi ) for the past few days so I was so happy to get out today that I got all dressed up for no reason, ha!


*courtney*~thanks about my taupe MAB, I'm still using it, trying to break it in.
You look fantastic!  Love your hair especially, and that coat.  I really want a quilted MAC one day.


----------



## besabonita

You look great *Courtney*!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Thanks so much *Belle, mcbrax, MolMol, oops,* and *besa!*

*Oops,* I think you would love the quilted MAC! It gives the MAC a more dressy, sophisticated look. I find myself gong for mine all the time. I love the Red quilted MAC on Endless.


----------



## ghall

you always looks so well put together Courtney! love it!


----------



## nycbella

please allow me introduce myself  *I'm new in this RM forum*, here  is my  (I think the color is Pale Gray) MAC ready  for casual nite out.


----------



## rael

lovely!


----------



## krazygirlap

@nycbella....I love that MAC, that's my next bag!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Thanks, *ghall!*

*nycbella,* love your whole ensemble! You look great, and of course the bags not too shabby either!  Welcome  to the RM subforum!


----------



## nycbella

Krazygirllap: thank you, go get MAC it such a nice versatile  purse.

Courtney: thank you dear, you rock your MAC as well. Looking awesome


----------



## hinnie

Gorgeous pics girls 

My MAC accompanies me to work (replace the wedges by flats of course) and to my photoshoot


----------



## hinnie

Another one since TPF wont let me edit


----------



## Belle79

This is me at work this morning with my new Brown MAC from LB


----------



## kiwishopper

It's an explosion of MAC here!!! It is definitely my favourite RM bag! You guys look awesome!!!


----------



## knasarae

All these new MACs make me so proud!! *tear*


----------



## nycbella

*hinnie and Belle79* girls you rock that  MACs, Looking good both of you.


----------



## KatyEm

Great pics *Hinnie* and *Belle*!


----------



## madbrinks238

*hinnie*...i love your pics and your black MAC *is it with antique brass hardware?
Oooo just to die for!


----------



## hinnie

Thanks everyone 

*Belle, *love the way you double up the chain.



madbrinks238 said:


> *hinnie*...i love your pics and your black MAC *is it with antique brass hardware?
> Oooo just to die for!


 
Thanks, yes, my MAC is classic black with brass hardware


----------



## CourtneyMc22

*belle, *your new MAC looks great! Love your jeans too, I wish I could pull off a little flair leg. So cute! 

*hinnie, *the black MAC is such a classic. You wear it well! Your hair is beautiful, too. 



kiwishopper said:


> It's an explosion of MAC here!!! It is definitely my favourite RM bag! You guys look awesome!!!


 I'm about to add to it!  Just in case posters don't go in the MAC Lovers thread, I thought I would post the mod pic here since this is a new style. Hope y'all don't mind.


----------



## hinnie

Thanks *CourtneyMc22*, I'm in lust with your new MAC, it makes a perfect winter bag. Love the laid back style that you have with your bag.


----------



## besabonita

Everyone looks wonderfully fabulous!!! Loving all the MAC's and seeing everyone's personal styles


----------



## ghall

i LOOOOOVE me some MACs!!! i have down sized my RM collection to mainly macs!
everyone looks fantabulous!


----------



## MAGJES

MACs are the perfect little bag...
_....hopefully my RM BFs didn't hear that....._


----------



## LoveMyMarc

SO many pretty MACs in the last few pages!!


----------



## knasarae

Love that MAC on you Courtney!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Thanks so much *hinnie, besa, ghall, loveMyMarc, mags, *and *knas!*


----------



## LoveMyMarc

After the movies. I took my Electic Blue MAC. Only the 2nd time using it...


----------



## TaraP

*LoveMyMarc*, you look cute as heck! You are wearing two of my favorite things ever~ black & white stripes and Electric Blue.. You rock!


----------



## Cheryl24

^ITA!  That is a rockin' outfit *Love!*  The ring looks cool too!


----------



## baghag411

Love all the MAC modeling shots!!! Looking good ladies!!


----------



## madbrinks238

LoveMyMarc said:


> After the movies. I took my Electic Blue MAC. Only the 2nd time using it...



holy crap! i  how the Electric Blue color/hue literally pops against your outfit..looks absolutely stunning! you look great, girlie!


----------



## TXGirlie

Black and elec. blue...my 2 fave colors!


----------



## madbrinks238

mcbrax said:


> with my grape MAC. I am using it as a clutch today!



another hot lookin MAC!
RM seriously needs to make more MAC's in vibrant colors...

i'm loving everyone's photos of their clutches  makes me wanna web surf/shop and 'spontaneously' buy myself a MAC


----------



## kiwishopper

lol Brinks you def need at least one MAC!!! It's my favourite RM style


----------



## madbrinks238

kiwishopper said:


> lol Brinks you def need at least one MAC!!! It's my favourite RM style



lol why thanks kiwi!
i really want a nice vibrant colored MAC for sure. i have one MAC stored in my closet that i haven't used in a while...lol after seeing these pics, i'm tempted to take it out tomorrow and carry it


----------



## thegoreprincess

LoveMyMarc said:


> After the movies. I took my Electic Blue MAC. Only the 2nd time using it...




AMAZING. You and your MAC look great!


----------



## ghall

i love everything about this... i really want an eb mac now!





LoveMyMarc said:


> After the movies. I took my Electic Blue MAC. Only the 2nd time using it...


----------



## LoveMyMarc

TaraPep said:


> *LoveMyMarc*, you look cute as heck! You are wearing two of my favorite things ever~ black & white stripes and Electric Blue.. You rock!





Cheryl24 said:


> ^ITA!  That is a rockin' outfit *Love!*  The ring looks cool too!





madbrinks238 said:


> holy crap! i  how the Electric Blue color/hue literally pops against your outfit..looks absolutely stunning! you look great, girlie!





TXGirlie said:


> Black and elec. blue...my 2 fave colors!





thegoreprincess said:


> AMAZING. You and your MAC look great!





ghall said:


> i love everything about this... i really want an eb mac now!



Aw, thanks girls!! I thought the EB MAC would be a nice pop of color with that outfit.  I forgot how much I love this color, it's just been sitting in my closet, lol.


----------



## AnnieBinSD

*Hi Everyone! It's been an incredibly long time since I've posted in this forum, but my RM addiction has returned.  You all look so fabulous with your RMs, and I'm especially loving all the MACs lately! Here's a goofy-looking pic from last night at a glow-in-the-dark mini golf place in Portland.  I'm wearing my Camel Heartthrob MAC that I bought last spring. This is my go-to bag that I can wear anywhere, in any weather, and it still looks good as new! *


----------



## baghag411

Cute picture!!!  I always loved that MAC!!  Welcome back to the addiction. . . you can run but you can't hide!!  LOL!!


----------



## AnnieBinSD

Thanks, baghag!!  I have some new bags on the way, including a teal covet...thanks to YOU!



baghag411 said:


> Cute picture!!!  I always loved that MAC!!  Welcome back to the addiction. . . you can run but you can't hide!!  LOL!!


----------



## baghag411

Ohhhh you have enabled me a few times as well in your day!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Ohh Annie welcome back!! We miss you! And you look as cute as always! Where's this goofy golf place? <-----live in Portland lol


----------



## AnnieBinSD

Hi Kiwi! How are you?I'm here in your neck of the woods visiting my BF! The golf place is called Glowing Greens Miniature Golf...it's located below the Hilton Hotel downtown! You should definitely go sometime, it's actually pretty fun. 



kiwishopper said:


> Ohh Annie welcome back!! We miss you! And you look as cute as always! Where's this goofy golf place? <-----live in Portland lol


----------



## Cheryl24

Glow in the dark minature golfing sounds fun!  You look adorable Annie!


----------



## vvelle13

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Snapped a pic of my New Year's Eve outfit last night before we went out...then i changed the sweater for Theory leather jacket, ha! But I guess this outfit was a _possibility_ at least!  Even thou it was raining, I refused to not wear these pumps, they were MADE for New Year's!



OMG I love your Sam Edelman Lorissa.  I've been dying to get them! Are they as heavy as others are say they are?


----------



## MAGJES

Annie - Love the Camel color.
You're as cute as ever!
Did you win??


----------



## CourtneyMc22

vvelle13 said:


> OMG I love your Sam Edelman Lorissa. I've been dying to get them! Are they as heavy as others are say they are?


 They are pretty heavy as heels go, but it doesn't inhibit my walking or anything. I wore them for about 5 hours that night and they were comfortable enough for sitting and walking a little bit.


----------



## iLuvShoesNBags

LoveMyMarc said:


> After the movies. I took my Electic Blue MAC. Only the 2nd time using it...



OMG, that color is soooo HOT!!!! It looks almost 3D against your outfit. I need some EB in my life!!!


----------



## nycbella

I was out and about this weekend and took my *Pale Gray Eyelet MAM* for first time.


----------



## Belle79

nycbella said:


> I was out and about this weekend and took my *Pale Gray Eyelet MAM* for first time.


 
Oh I like that bag! Very pretty


----------



## AJ1025

That grey eyelet MAM is amazing!  Looks great


----------



## AnnieBinSD

*Thank you, Cheryl and Amy!  And yes, I did win. 

nycbella- love your eyelet mam. you look great!*


----------



## LoveMyMarc

nycbella said:


> I was out and about this weekend and took my *Pale Gray Eyelet MAM* for first time.


I love your skirt!! And your MAM is gorgeous as well.



AnnieBinSD said:


> *Hi Everyone! It's been an incredibly long time since I've posted in this forum, but my RM addiction has returned.  You all look so fabulous with your RMs, and I'm especially loving all the MACs lately! Here's a goofy-looking pic from last night at a glow-in-the-dark mini golf place in Portland.  I'm wearing my Camel Heartthrob MAC that I bought last spring. This is my go-to bag that I can wear anywhere, in any weather, and it still looks good as new! *


You look like you're having a lot of fun!! I love your whole outfit & MAC!


----------



## nycbella

Belle79 said:


> Oh I like that bag! Very pretty


thank you *Belle*



AJ1025 said:


> That grey eyelet MAM is amazing! Looks great


Thank you So much *AJ* it was nice taking miss Mam out. so roomy.



AnnieBinSD said:


> *nycbella- love your eyelet mam. you look great!*


Thank you *Annie .* I love your outfit and your MAC as well



LoveMyMarc said:


> I love your skirt!! And your MAM is gorgeous as well.
> 
> 
> !


Thank you so much, the skirt I got it when I was in Asia was a local brand and very cheap :-p


----------



## yellow08

*nycbella* cute bag!
*AnnieBinSD* love your camel MAC (that color is on my wish list)


----------



## Fashion1

Me today getting ready to go to the Fair with Lavendar Roadie.











And this is an old pic I found on my computer of cream quilted patent MAC.


----------



## ghall

LOVE that brown leather jacket with your cram mac fashion!


----------



## Cocolo

Those pictures looks great.  Love the Lavender Roadie, and you can't go wrong with a cream MAC.  Wonderful look with the pink scarf.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oopsididitagain

took my leopard calfhair loveletter satchel to Hoover Dam today!


----------



## madbrinks238

^awesome pictures, *oops*!


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^thanks, *madbrinks*!  one more...


----------



## besabonita

Love your Leopard LL *oops*, You look fabulous!

*Fashion*, love your lavender roadie, lavender is so pretty! Love your pink scarf too, looking gorgeous!


----------



## baghag411

LOVE that Loveletter Satchel *Oops*!!!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Thank you *besabonita *& *baghag411*!  I really adore my loveletter satchel, it's so soft and hip and gorgeous!


----------



## TXGirlie

Nice pics, Oops! Looks like one of those could go in the "Travelling RMs" thread!


----------



## Cocolo

Nice modeling shots *Oops*.  Your whole look is great.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

oopsididitagain said:


> took my leopard calfhair loveletter satchel to Hoover Dam today!



OMG, I looove that bag!!!


----------



## baghag411

^^Me too!  

Hope RM comes out with some leopard pouches this season. . .


----------



## ghall

i was super duper slummin' it today w/ bpq mac.. .
i found this cute little black patent bag for my daughter at target- but she just wanted to use it as a wallet. so i took the strap since it went perfectly with my mac. and macs the mac super light weight


----------



## GelTea

^great strap match up! And I love the Penguin Pillow Pet.


----------



## shesnochill

*ghall*, that is such a cool idea!!! MAC looks great!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Been using my suede RM tote non-stop. Seriously the best everyday bag, holds a ton!!! (I cross my fingers+toes every time i overload it that it won't snap on me though ><)


----------



## thegoreprincess

*oops*, you look great!

*ghall*, such a neat idea!

*anna*, looking good


----------



## madbrinks238

annaversary said:


> Been using my suede RM tote non-stop. Seriously the best everyday bag, holds a ton!!! (*I cross my fingers+toes every time i overload it that it won't snap on me though ><*)




dork! 
lol


----------



## jc0812

Love the pics, oops, ghall and anna!


----------



## baghag411

Do you know how many Minkettes want your bag!!!  LOL!!



annaversary said:


> Been using my suede RM tote non-stop. Seriously the best everyday bag, holds a ton!!! (I cross my fingers+toes every time i overload it that it won't snap on me though ><)


----------



## Cocolo

Great shots everybody.  I love to see minkettes rockin their bags.


----------



## shesnochill

*thegoreprincess*, thx! xo

*madbrinks*, haha! i'm serious. i carry so much crap that i have to constantly make sure there isn't any tears.. sigh. i really need to stop it before i regret it.

*jc*, thx! xo

*baghag*, really?! i haven't been around the forum to know anything  i'm so glad i got it.. such a steal too. everyday bag and its so unique and adorable with simple outfits


----------



## shesnochill

more photos @ http://annaversary.blogspot.com/ ​


----------



## LoveMyMarc

^I LOVE that jacket? May I know where you got it from? Is it ASOS?


----------



## baghag411

That's HOT Anna!!  Love the look!!!


----------



## bjmbklyn

OMG! win an RM Spring 2011 bag through this Lucky giveaway! 

http://www.luckymag.com/magazine/sweeps/0211_readers_choice/entry/long/


----------



## shesnochill

LoveMyMarc said:


> ^I LOVE that jacket? May I know where you got it from? Is it ASOS?



MADISON Boutique in LA


----------



## shesnochill

baghag411 said:


> That's HOT Anna!!  Love the look!!!



Thx *bh*! xo


----------



## kiwishopper

My fav MAC (quilted olive) with Havana Bal Moto jacket today


----------



## AJ1025

kiwishopper said:


> My fav MAC (quilted olive) with Havana Bal Moto jacket today



I love the look of the quilted MAC's and the olive looks great with your cute outfit.


----------



## AJ1025

Also, love the jacket, totally to die for!


----------



## oopsididitagain

ooooh, olive quilted MAC!  I had forgotten about that style, I can see why it's your favorite.  Looks great with your outfit.
The leather on your jacket looks so thick and luxurious.  I just got a leather jacket on sale today, brown like yours, my leather is thin in comparison.


----------



## thegoreprincess

*kiwi*, you look AMAZING!!! I love your Bal jacket.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Kiwi - what great pairing!  Havana is my fave among bal jackets.  Wish i could pull off the look as fabulously as you do!


----------



## JennyErin

Here is my brown croc embossed MAM watching me "in action" at a Stagette.


----------



## MKNS

*Kiwi *- LOVE the MAC and the jacket!!!
*Jenny* - that is a really cute picture!


----------



## kiwishopper

Thanks girls 
My one and only Bal moto jacket is so versatile I have been living in it this whole winter whenver there is no rain! 
The quilted olive MAC is my all time favourite!! I love the soft thick yummy leather! This is the best RM leather I've ever gotten!!


----------



## viennettayj

The bag looks perfect on you. 




kiwishopper said:


> My fav MAC (quilted olive) with Havana Bal Moto jacket today


----------



## ghall

Kiwi- love your MAC. But OMG your jacket is tdf!!! I want to cuddle with it!!!


----------



## beachgirl38

Great pictures ladies - I love your bags!


----------



## ghall

I'm using my tan lovespell rocker. It's super purdy and boho. Much bigger than my otger rockers it seems also.


----------



## kiwishopper

Very very cute G!! I love your scarf! And your whole outfit looks really warm and comfy!!


----------



## baghag411

Cute outfit *G*!!  Love that scarf!!!


----------



## ghall

thanks ladies 
just got that scarf at Express!


----------



## knasarae

That whole outfit is super cute Kiwi!!! Ghall, I think this is the first time I've seen a Lovespell Rocker? It looks great, and really nice with that scarf!


----------



## besabonita

Love your Rocker & scarf *G*!!


----------



## MKNS

Your Rocker is so cute!


----------



## hollybeariee

ghall said:


> i was super duper slummin' it today w/ bpq mac.. .
> i found this cute little black patent bag for my daughter at target- but she just wanted to use it as a wallet. so i took the strap since it went perfectly with my mac. and macs the mac super light weight



I just want to let you know, that is super cute and I'm jealous. I'm new to RM and I was thinking of getting a clutch? (MAC)


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Oh, the scarf is gorgy _*G*_!! Looking fab!


----------



## ghall

thanks so much ladies 
i just got that scarf from Express and LOVE IT!!!
i got that rocker on Endless for like $93!!


----------



## ghall

here i am with Knas's Green Dot MAC! (i think! LOL)


----------



## Cheryl24

^Oh my gosh, is it really Knas' MAC?  That would be great if it stayed in the family!   Looks terrific on you sweetie!


----------



## knasarae

^No *ghall*, we're bag twins but I still have mine!!   Looks great on you!!


----------



## ghall

LOL! thanks Cheryl and Knas 
i didn't think you would sell yours either! LOL but TX said she thought it was yours that i bought on AFF!


----------



## knasarae

Ah! I didn't realize there was one on AFF, but nooooo I'm never letting mine go!


----------



## pink1

I am SO glad you got this!  I stared at it on AFF forever!  Looks perfect.  Congrats!



ghall said:


> here i am with Knas's Green Dot MAC! (i think! LOL)


----------



## Fashion1

Had to take a quick pic at work today of Pearl MAB hanging out


----------



## spartancoaster

That is such a drool worthy picture fashion!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

ghall said:


> here i am with Knas's Green Dot MAC! (i think! LOL)



I looove it!!


----------



## rael

so pretty!


----------



## besabonita

Here is a picture of my EB Cherish Mini Tote at the Zoo!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

^ So cute!!


----------



## KatyEm

besabonita said:


> Here is a picture of my EB Cherish Mini Tote at the Zoo!!



This is so cute!


----------



## oopsididitagain

aw that's really cute!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Adorable picture!  



besabonita said:


> Here is a picture of my EB Cherish Mini Tote at the Zoo!!


----------



## knasarae

besabonita said:


> Here is a picture of my EB Cherish Mini Tote at the Zoo!!


 
Ahhaa... that's cute!


----------



## mcbrax

besabonita said:


> Here is a picture of my EB Cherish Mini Tote at the Zoo!!




super cute!


----------



## thedseer

besabonita said:


> Here is a picture of my EB Cherish Mini Tote at the Zoo!!



love this!

and fashion, that pearl kills me every time - gorgeous!


----------



## b64199

knasarae said:


> Ah! I didn't realize there was one on AFF, but nooooo I'm never letting mine go!



Sorry for the OT but what is AFF?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

annsfabulousfinds.com


----------



## CourtneyMc22

*fashion1,* all i have to say is....!

*besa,*that pic is adorable! That looks like a great, practical tote as well, and such a fun pop of color! 

Ok, these pics aren't "full-on" action shots, per se, but they are from a fantastic photographer at a friend's wedding in December. I wish he had captured my RM a little more , but you can still kind of see it so I decided I'd post them. It's the almond quilted MAC, if you can't quite tell. 












And one more, just b/c i love the look my hubby is giving me!


----------



## kiwishopper

*Courtney* your pictures are gorgeous!!! And that hair!!!! We are almost twin (Olive Quilted MAC), my all time favourite MAC ever! Love that leather!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

You look great Courtney!


----------



## purse_curse

Courtney, I LOVE that coat you are wearing!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Thanks *hgg*! 



kiwishopper said:


> *Courtney* your pictures are gorgeous!!! And that hair!!!! We are almost twin (Olive Quilted MAC), my all time favourite MAC ever! Love that leather!


Love it! _Almost_ bag twins! 



purse_curse said:


> Courtney, I LOVE that coat you are wearing!



Thanks so much! It's from Club Monaco, and it's sooo warm.


----------



## besabonita

*Courtney*, you look fabulous! Love your hair as always, you outfit looks perfect and your Almond Quilted MAC is gorgeous!!


----------



## mandabear

b64199 said:


> sorry for the ot but what is aff?



..nm...


----------



## oopsididitagain

courtney, those are excellent pics of you & your hubby.  I love your pretty coat and your MAC goes well with it.


----------



## AJ1025

Great pictures, Courtney, you guys look great!


----------



## ghall

Great pics C!!!


----------



## TaraP

*Courtney*, You look great! The MAC is the perfect bag for any occasion...


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Thanks so much *besa, oops, AJ, ghall,*and *Tara!* Y'all are so sweet!


----------



## discoAMOUR

So pretty Courtney! I love your quilted MAC too, wish the picture was a little longer..lol. Great pics of the two of you.


----------



## baghag411

Even elephants know a good thing when they see it!   Love that Electric Blue!!!



besabonita said:


> Here is a picture of my EB Cherish Mini Tote at the Zoo!!


----------



## baghag411

*Courtney*--Love, love, love that coat!!  You are your hubby are such a cute couple too!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Where's Zippy?


----------



## discoAMOUR

^^woops, messed up the above post....here's Me & Zippy!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Let's Play...Where's Zippy? 



I see something orange and bright! Hmmm, what's that?



Sneaky, Sneaky...where is she?!?



Zippy catching a ride on the carrel Charge Cart...checking out books for professors. What a good girl!



Zippy is in her carrel reading a book called "Desperate Men"...this section is about the demise of Jesse James. She loves the Bad Boys.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*disco*- You are too much! You must have some serious time on your hands!  Love your new beauty! I have an OH Zip Wallet that's been my trusty side kick for prob. close to a year now and it's held up amazingly considering all it's been through!


----------



## Belle79

*disco* - those pics are hilarious. You really love that bag


----------



## knasarae

discoAMOUR said:


> Let's Play...Where's Zippy?
> View attachment 1322542
> 
> 
> I see something orange and bright! Hmmm, what's that?
> View attachment 1322529
> 
> 
> Sneaky, Sneaky...where is she?!?
> View attachment 1322536
> 
> 
> Zippy catching a ride on the carrel Charge Cart...checking out books for professors. What a good girl!
> View attachment 1322526
> 
> 
> Zippy is in her carrel reading a book called "Desperate Men"...this section is about the demise of Jesse James. She loves the Bad Boys.
> View attachment 1322527


 
:lolots:  So cute!!  You and Zippy are a match made in heaven, Disco.


----------



## Cocolo

Love those pics Disco.  Your zippy likes to play, I can tell.  Gorgeous bag.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Thanks ladies! I had a ball! Did some serious editing choosing those pics. There were A TON! I overdid it for sure..rofl.

*Scoobs* I have so much time to goof off at work at the library it's ridiculous. And I had to play with my new BFF! lolol That wallet must be amazing!!!

*Knas*, my new besty and I thank you for your support. We love each other!

*Belle*, Zippy and I are inseparable. Like twin sisters. Or better yet, like Siamese sisters! She never leaves me alone! lol

*Cocolo*, Zippy plays all the time. I encourage her bad behavior unfortunately. lolol!!!!


----------



## oopsididitagain

lol, *disco*, I really enjoyed your pics and I can feel your excitement for zippy!  Made my day really, reminds me of how much I love my RMs.  Orange haze looks so beautiful.  Did it come in a MAB size?


----------



## Talinder

Aww, she loves playing with you, disco, I can tell.


----------



## booksandbags

love the library shots disco! i used to work at a library too and we used to have SO much downtime, and what's worse, they wouldn't let us READ at our desks (i worked in reference and childrens). 

is your bag the burnt orange? it looks pink in the pics.


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Oops* I have no idea if it came in the MAB, but that must be crazy HAUTE if it were made in that size!

*Talinder* she's awesome. We're at The Ink Shop, where I have my internship at a printmaking workshop in downtown Ithaca, but she's lonely on a hook in the back because I have to work...but I can't wait to get her on my out. One more hour!!! tick tock...

*Books&Bags* I don't think this OH is any different from the other ones that were made. Unfortunately, I don't know much about the hazes. However, my cell phone camera sucks and made it look a great shade of pink. That was interesting and fun though. The other picks I took in the Recent RM purchases were with my digital camera and the color is more true to life--a beautiful orange glaze with amazing variations in the leather.
You're right, they library doesn't let you do any reading. Especially the one I work at. My position doesn't allow for homework or anything to be done even when we aren't busy. But a lot of the other libraries are so much more lenient...lucky guys. By the way, I love your name--"Books&Bags" is super chic!


----------



## besabonita

*Disco*, you are a hoot! Love your OH, gorgeous & your sense of humor!!


----------



## KatyEm

discoAMOUR said:


> Let's Play...Where's Zippy?
> View attachment 1322542
> 
> 
> I see something orange and bright! Hmmm, what's that?
> View attachment 1322529
> 
> 
> Sneaky, Sneaky...where is she?!?
> View attachment 1322536
> 
> 
> Zippy catching a ride on the carrel Charge Cart...checking out books for professors. What a good girl!
> View attachment 1322526
> 
> 
> Zippy is in her carrel reading a book called "Desperate Men"...this section is about the demise of Jesse James. She loves the Bad Boys.
> View attachment 1322527



I love these pics! what a pretty bag!


----------



## booksandbags

*Disco* it's gorgeous either way. I knew it was the orange haze  I used to have that same bag in purple haze but sold it due to the fact i acquired like ten more bags in purple :/ 

Thanks for the compliments on the name! :o) I always have a book with me at all times, hence why I used to work at a library


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Besa* I had a ball. I love being silly. 

*Katy*---thanks so much! it's so amazing irl--truly takes my breath away. love to drool over it.

*B&B* the purple haze looks awesome-my boyfriend likes it a lot but I've got two purple-ish bags. I feel like purple bags are so easy give in to because usually a purple bag looks HOT and it's seems hard to turn away.


----------



## baghag411

*Disco*--You are the cutest!!  Love your MAM at play pictures.  I love to see the love between a gal and her bag!!


----------



## AJ1025

Disco- lovely to see your totally awesome MAM in her natural habitat.  A library, no less. . . she's got looks AND brains!


----------



## discoAMOUR

*BagHaggie* thanks so much! Bag obsession is a dangerous thing!

*AJ* thanks...She's a bight one! I'm so proud!


----------



## Tigistylist

discoAMOUR said:


> ^^woops, messed up the above post....here's Me & Zippy!!!
> 
> View attachment 1322508
> 
> 
> View attachment 1322516
> 
> 
> View attachment 1322506
> 
> 
> View attachment 1322515
> 
> 
> View attachment 1322505


 

Disco, I think you need your own thread! The Amazing adventures of Zippy!


----------



## discoAMOUR

^OMG *tiggy*, great idea...I'm gonna do it!!! I've never started a thread before. This would be an awesome start.


----------



## shesnochill

Been using my suede cherish tote so much that I had almost forgotten about my MAC 
​
(more here..)​


----------



## MolMol

love your mod shots w the BQP MAC! love the shoes too


----------



## booksandbags

anna those shoes are amazing!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Annaversary I've wanted those Jeffrey Campbell's forever in pink or black calf hair! My size is always sold out on Solestruck. they look FABULOUS on your feet. Love 'em. How do they feel? You look awesome.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

discoAMOUR said:


> Annaversary I've wanted those Jeffrey Campbell's forever in pink or black calf hair! My size is always sold out on Solestruck. they look FABULOUS on your feet. Love 'em. How do they feel? You look awesome.



I think those are by Jessica Simpson.  Jefrey Campbell does have something similar though!


----------



## discoAMOUR

oh, i didn't know she made a similar shoe...cool. still looks hot though anna!


----------



## baghag411

Damn those shoes are hawt!!!


----------



## beachgirl38

Love that bag so much!!!!  I really love your jacket too!


----------



## shesnochill

*MolMol*, *booksandbags*, *baghag411*, *beachgirl38* -- thank you!!! xo

*discoAMOUR*, thank you!!! They are indeed by Jessica Simpson like LoveMyMarc said. They are VERY comfortable. Very! The platform really holds up a few hours of walking around! I actually prefer these compared to the JC.. not sure why but the JC looks a bit off to me but then again, I did see Jessica's first then Jeffrey's so that might be why  Not sure who did it first.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Just modeling my olive 5 zip MAC this morning, admiring it.  






I couldn't get this pic to resize.  It's only 170x 300 approx. but looks huge!


----------



## Belle79

^Very pretty! That color is a great unexpected neutral...


----------



## rael

I love it!  It looks perfect on you Oops!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Thank you *Belle *and *rael*.    Olive is a favorite color of mine now.  Been wanting a green bag for awhile and glad it's olive green.  It's so dark that my DH and my son thought it was black.  I had to convince them that no, it's green.


----------



## AJ1025

oopsididitagain said:


> Just modeling my olive 5 zip MAC this morning, admiring it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't get this pic to resize.  It's only 170x 300 approx. but looks huge!



Oops, you look great and so does the new bag!  I never wear anything olive colored but I admire it SO MUCH on other people- just can't pull it off myself.  Looks fab.


----------



## oopsididitagain

^Thank you *AJ*.  I guess olive is an unusual color for sure.  Unless one is in the army.  lol


----------



## jc0812

Great pics *anna*! The BQP MAC really is a versatile bag...it goes great with everything! I might need to get one.

Love the olive MAC on you *oops*!


----------



## Tigistylist

jc0812 said:


> Great pics *anna*! The BQP MAC really is a versatile bag...it goes great with everything! I might need to get one.
> 
> Love the olive MAC on you *oops*!


 
There is a BQP MAC on Bonz right now.


----------



## jc0812

^^LOL, you enabler you!


----------



## Tigistylist

jc0812 said:


> ^^LOL, you enabler you!


 

Well you missed my SO. This MAC is a must have RM basic.


----------



## jc0812

^^My problem is I have a hard time getting the MAC to work for me.  I keep buying them and then selling them because they are too small.  So they are really only going out bags for me.


----------



## booksandbags

jc, I feel your pain! I'm down to just one MAC and was THIS close to getting the bombe mac at the lunaboston sale but I'm like, what's the point? I know I'd just be frustrated because I can't fit what I need to have with me at all times.  They're so pretty though.


----------



## rael

same!  I keep getting Macs and selling them cause they hardly fit anything in them at all!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I can fit all I need in a mac, but I still love carrying bigger bags.


----------



## jc0812

booksandbags said:


> jc, I feel your pain! I'm down to just one MAC and was THIS close to getting the bombe mac at the lunaboston sale but I'm like, what's the point? I know I'd just be frustrated because I can't fit what I need to have with me at all times.  They're so pretty though.


 
Yeah, the bombe mac's are so pretty. I am tempted by them. I have a swing on the way and from the looks of it, I think I'll be able to get it to work for me. I can fit the bare necessities in a MAC but then I feel "naked." I'm the kind of person who likes to have everything just in case.


----------



## snakeygoddess

My Studded Rocker came with me to NYC to celebrate my sis's Baby Shower


----------



## discoAMOUR

congrats, "soon-to-be-aunty!!!! lovely rocker too! love those big studs!


----------



## jc0812

You and your sis are so cute snakey!


----------



## snakeygoddess

discoAMOUR said:


> congrats, "soon-to-be-aunty!!!! lovely rocker too! love those big studs!




Thanks!  I'm sooooo excited to finally be a Titi! (we're half Puerto-Rican, and that's a way of saying "Auntie".  Plus my name is Tiffany, and all my friends kids call me Titi for short anyways...).  This is the first baby in the family since me! lol  I cannot wait to meet my little nephew or neice


----------



## oopsididitagain

I love that rocker!  I almost bought the wristlet like it.  Yes you and your sis are cute!


----------



## snakeygoddess

jc0812 said:


> You and your sis are so cute snakey!




Thank you JC!  My sis is by far the most stunning preggers that I've ever seen!


----------



## jc0812

^Yes, she definitely has that special pregancy "glow"!


----------



## AJ1025

Snakey, the both of you are capital-A ADORABLE!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Tiff, you and your sis are so cute!!! Lovely RM as well, of course!  I hope you have/had a great time in NYC!


----------



## ghall

soooo cute!!! looks like it's gonna be a boy!!!


----------



## TaraP

*OOpsi*~ You are totally rocking that MAC.. It truly looks awesome on you crossbody like that...

*Snakey*~ You look great with your Rocker.. Great bag for the occasion... You and your sis are very pretty...


----------



## oopsididitagain

^ha ha *Tara*!  I just saw YOU rocking your MAC on the MAC thread before I even came over here to look at your remark about me rocking mine.  lol too funny!  Thank you!


----------



## blueteapot

snakey, you and your sis are so cute. And you rocked that rocker!


----------



## ghall

Oops!


----------



## ghall

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> I can fit all I need in a mac, but I still love carrying bigger bags.


Ditto!!!


----------



## baghag411

*Snakey*--What a great picture of you and your sis!  Congratulations on being an Auntie!


----------



## knasarae

Contests Snakey to your family!!! The rocker looks great on you too!


----------



## beachgirl38

Teal MAM from Bonz!  Light gold hw & dash print lining:

Click on photo to view larger:


----------



## beachgirl38

I am sorry for small pics - I keep playing around with sizes & on my computer it shows as larger, but when I post here it all looks this size - I don't know what I am doing!  I am very technically challenged!


----------



## yiyayiya

Love the color!


----------



## rael

very pretty!


----------



## AJ1025

beachgirl38 said:


> Teal MAM from Bonz!  Light gold hw & dash print lining:
> 
> Click on photo to view larger:
> 
> View attachment 1330713
> 
> 
> View attachment 1330714



Adorable, great purchase, perfect color for Spring!


----------



## knasarae

Wow, it's been quite a while since I carried an RM... Can you believe I've been carrying the same two bags since November???  Well the sun came out a few days ago, I didn't have to work and wasn't on call so I was determined to get out of the house even if it was just to buy nail polish and a pair of earrings.  I didn't realize how much I've missed carrying small hands free bags until today.  I think my MAC fever might be reignited. ush:

Dark Grey MAC with siggy stamped hardware


----------



## ghall

Very cute knas! LOVE your Jacket!!


----------



## oopsididitagain

You look great knas!  I love my MACs for hands free days!


----------



## knasarae

Thanks ladies!


----------



## besabonita

Looking great *knas,* love the whole outfit!


----------



## kookycookie

Long time, no post! Here's me & my love - royal/brown basketweave MAM


----------



## besabonita

Gorgeous BBW & love your outfit *kookycookie*!


----------



## kookycookie

thanks besa!... although my bf calls it my Vagina Sweater


----------



## knasarae

Lol guys are funny! The bag looks great!

Besa, I love that NCIS avatar!


----------



## purse_curse

kookycookie said:


> thanks besa!... although *my bf calls it my Vagina Sweater*



....:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## CourtneyMc22

*beachgirl38, *love your teal MAM! It's such a wonderful, supple leather.

*yiyayiya*, gorgeous Teal MAC! You inspired me to pull my teal ostrich MAM out from my closet!  

*knas, *completely agree about the MAC, especially on shopping days! 

*kookycookie, *royal/brown BW is so beautiful. I have it in a MAC, but it's even better in a MAM. Love it! 

As I said above, I was inspired to pull out my teal ostrich MAM the other day. I love this bag so much, but I rarely pull it out b/c I don't want to mess it up!  It was my HG but it was never produced so when I saw the sample of it the NYC SS last year, I snapped it up!


----------



## knasarae

Lovet the whole outfit Courtney!


----------



## ghall

The sun is out today. Im super casual with my vs pink boyfriend sweats and beatles tee along with eb mac


----------



## oopsididitagain

All you gals look wonderful no matter if your RM's are dressed up or down.  Ghall, I love that you're a Beatles fan, I am too!  Especially John Lennon, my favorite Beatle.


----------



## madbrinks238

your Electric Blue MAC, ghall!!


----------



## TaraP

*g*, You look mad cute! Not to mention comfortable... My kind of outfit... I love your EB MAC, looks great!


----------



## baghag411

Mine too!!! 



oopsididitagain said:


> All you gals look wonderful no matter if your RM's are dressed up or down.  Ghall, I love that you're a Beatles fan, I am too!  *Especially John Lennon, my favorite Beatle.*



*Kookycookie*--Love the entire outfit, vagina sweater and all!!  LOL!

*Knas*--Looking fierce as always 

*Courtney*--Looking good girlfriend!  Oh, by the way, seeing Florence & The Machine in June. . . thought of you when I scored tickets!!

*ghall*--Love the look!  Especially the Beatles t-shirt and the EB Mac!!


----------



## ghall

thank you SOOOOO much my lovely ladies


----------



## besabonita

*Courtney* & *G*, looking fierce ladies!!!!

Love the Teal Ostrich Trimmed MAM, so gorgeous and unique!! 

*G*, Love me some EB leather!!


----------



## oopsididitagain

baghag411 said:


> Mine too!!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Aww, thanks ladies!

*ghall,* loving your EB mac! Such a cool color too, and the skull is perfect with it! 

*baghag,* you're going to have sooooo much fun!! She's simply breathtaking live. So jealous!


----------



## knasarae

ghall love that EB and I love your tee shirt too!



baghag411 said:


> Mine too!!!
> 
> *Kookycookie*--Love the entire outfit, vagina sweater and all!! LOL!
> 
> *Knas*--Looking fierce as always
> 
> *Courtney*--Looking good girlfriend! Oh, by the way, seeing Florence & The Machine in June. . . thought of you when I scored tickets!!
> 
> *ghall*--Love the look! Especially the Beatles t-shirt and the EB Mac!!


 
Thanks!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Everyone looks so fab!


----------



## beachgirl38

Love all the pics - Great bags ladies!!  

I hear you Knas - I have been using my Botkier for Target bag most of this winter because I don't want to ruin my RMs.  I am just so ready for spring and I can't wait to wear my new RMs.  I have been using my Noir Nikki a lot, since it is black & goes with everything.


----------



## knasarae

Here I am today with my Mustard Croc Mini Nikki







And even better my nails matched!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^ That's awesome! Love your nails *Knas*! Mini Nikki's not too shabby either!


----------



## baghag411

Wow!!  I love your nails Knas!!!  Love your whole outfit!!


----------



## Fenix

Pretty nails, Knas! Your entire outfit is great! What nail polish is that?


----------



## Princess Garnet

I want your nails, Knasarae! It is gorgeous!!


----------



## AJ1025

knas- seriously, well played!  Great outfit, bag and nails- you're on fire today!


----------



## besabonita

*knas*, gorgeous, love everything! How did you polish your nails? I am stumped....


----------



## oopsididitagain

knas, i would do a double take if i saw those nails and your sweater how they match exactly.  so fabulous!


----------



## ghall

Loves it K! how did you do that to your nails?


----------



## TaraP

*Knas*, You look great! Your nails look pretty awesome too!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Everyone looks foxy as hell!  Here's me today... Still some baby weight on me, but what the heck, I miss posting here.


----------



## ghall

you look fantastical C4H!! i see ZERO extra baby weight-


----------



## Belle79

*C4* you look gorgeous and I love that bag


----------



## knasarae

scoobiesmomma said:


> ^^ That's awesome! Love your nails *Knas*! Mini Nikki's not too shabby either!


 


baghag411 said:


> Wow!! I love your nails Knas!!! Love your whole outfit!!


 


Fenix said:


> Pretty nails, Knas! Your entire outfit is great! What nail polish is that?


 


Princess Garnet said:


> I want your nails, Knasarae! It is gorgeous!!


 


AJ1025 said:


> knas- seriously, well played! Great outfit, bag and nails- you're on fire today!


 


besabonita said:


> *knas*, gorgeous, love everything! How did you polish your nails? I am stumped....


 


oopsididitagain said:


> knas, i would do a double take if i saw those nails and your sweater how they match exactly. so fabulous!


 


ghall said:


> Loves it K! how did you do that to your nails?


 


TaraPep said:


> *Knas*, You look great! Your nails look pretty awesome too!


 


It's called a water marble... it takes a bit of time (my first attempt a few weeks ago went horribly wrong) but it's worth it!!  It's kinda hard to explain but basically you drop different colors of nail polish into a cup of water and swirl them around to make a design (that's why each of my nails is different) and then you dip your finger in it.  

What's funny is I did my nails first and then later when I was picking out my clothes I remembered the sweater! 

I don't think I'm allowed to directly link to other people's blogs, but if you google Chloe's nails and go to her Tutorials link she shows step by step how it's done.  There's also a bunch of youtube videos if you search for "water marble".  Once you get the hang of it, it's pretty cool.  I think I may do another one this weekend in different colors.



Crazy4Handbags said:


> Everyone looks foxy as hell! Here's me today... Still some baby weight on me, but what the heck, I miss posting here.


 
Baby weight?!?!?!  You look fantastic!


----------



## jc0812

You look fantastic C4H! What a lovely outfit...I could have never pulled off something that cute so soon after having a baby. I could barely get myself dressed and out the door.

knas, you look fantastic...love the nails too.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

WOW, *knas!* Very cool effect, sounds intense to pull off. It looks great! 

*C4,* you look fantastic!! What a beautiful dress (and I love it belted), and the RM is just lovely!


----------



## ghall

I used bombe mac yesterday with my rocker strap


----------



## madbrinks238

knasarae said:


> Here I am today with my Mustard Croc Mini Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even better my nails matched!



WHOAAAAAA cool nails, knas


----------



## JennyErin

Heres my newest edition, grey mam (not sure the exact color name).


----------



## baghag411

*ghall*-- That bag should have come with an all leather strap!  Gives it a whole different look, which I love!!

*C4H*-- Baby weight?  Surely you mean when you HOLD your baby!!!  Because girlfriend I don't see any on you when you are by yourself!!!!!


----------



## knasarae

ghall said:


> I used bombe mac yesterday with my rocker strap


 
I looks great with that strap too!! How does it feel on your shoulder? (I know I can stuff my MACs to the brim sometimes)



JennyErin said:


> Heres my newest edition, grey mam (not sure the exact color name).


 
That's a fab grey.


----------



## jc0812

ghall, that Bombe MAC is just gorgeous on you!

Jenny, that's a pretty grey MAM...looks great on you!

I haven't posted in here for ages but here's a quick pic of me and Black Quilted Flame!


----------



## JennyErin

Wow that is one hot flame! Looking good jc.


----------



## novella

Everyone looks amazing!


----------



## AJ1025

C4H- Baby weight- HAH!  You look great!  Also, where did you find the bag?  Is it a MAB or MAM?  I have been desperately looking for a MAB in that combo and would love to know if the combination exists 
jc0812- hot Flame!
JennyErin- what a beautiful grey, totally cute on you!
ghall- you really know how to rock that bombe MAC!

Basically, everyone is looking quite fabulous, so big pats on the back, all around


----------



## beachgirl38

Wow!! Gorgeous quilted flame jc0812 - you look so beautiful!!  Very classy bag.  I really love the look of that bag & I love your sweater - pretty color.

JennyErin - gorgy grey MAM.  I am loving that bag - great color! You look so pretty with that bag!

ghall - I love that bombe MAC - you look so fabulous! - love your sandals!  Makes me look forward to spring!


----------



## beachgirl38

C4Handbags - you look so beautiful with your bag!!  What baby weight???  I love your outfit and that bag is to die for!!

I love all the mod pics!!


----------



## booksandbags

ahhhh C4H you look heavenly! And we are bag twins yet again       Isn't that nude ostrich/black  MAM such a divine little thing?


----------



## JennyS315

Everyone looks great!


----------



## jc0812

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Thanks, ladies!   don't let the camera angles fool you, and the dress is a camouflage.  I just love prints, takes attn away from my pooch.

aj - I got it from thehipchick.  They advertised it as a MAB but I don't think this bag comes in that size.  It's ever so slightly larger than my other MAM but it's definitely a MAM.  I think you'll enjoy the slightly larger size of this bag, though closer to the MAM size, it certainly is stiff enough so that you could stuff it without losing stuff underneath, unless you like to stuff your MABs to the brim... 

B&B - another bag twin!  Woot!  I love this bag so much, it goes with EVERYTHING!  It certainly is underrated.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Knas - I am so impressed with your nails and your ability to be so creative (and patient)!  I am also impressed at your conviction to stay so lithesome.  

Ghall - This is the first time I've seen the Bombe Mac in that color.  It looks awesome on you!  Love what you did with the strap!  

Jennyerin - what a pretty grey on your mam!  I love your orange blouse!  Where can I find this beauty?  

JC - the flame looks perfect on you!  I like how the patterns of your sweater match the quilting on the flame.


----------



## jc0812

Thanks c4h!


----------



## JennyErin

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Jennyerin - what a pretty grey on your mam! I love your orange blouse! Where can I find this beauty?


 
Thanks C4H! I actually bought it about 4 years ago from Revolve, the brand is Splendid and I just remember that it had the word doodle in the description and I found this word funny.


----------



## knasarae

JC, you look great with the Flame!



Crazy4Handbags said:


> Knas - I am so impressed with your nails and your ability to be so creative (and patient)! I am also impressed at your conviction to stay so lithesome.
> 
> Ghall - This is the first time I've seen the Bombe Mac in that color. It looks awesome on you! Love what you did with the strap!
> 
> Jennyerin - what a pretty grey on your mam! I love your orange blouse! Where can I find this beauty?
> 
> JC - the flame looks perfect on you! I like how the patterns of your sweater match the quilting on the flame.


 
Why thank you!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Everyone looks foxy as hell!  Here's me today... Still some baby weight on me, but what the heck, I miss posting here.



C4H, you look absolutely amazing!


----------



## beemer

Just catching up on some of the action pics..everyone looks great!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Everyone looks so good!


----------



## MAGJES

I haven't visited this thread in such a long time. Everyone looks so good with their RMs!!


----------



## Cocolo

Everyone and their bags look wonderful.  C4H, you look fantastic.  I see no extra baby weight either.

And Knas,  those nails are phenomenal.


----------



## jc0812

Thanks knas!


----------



## besabonita

Stunning RM's on gorgeous ladies, everyone looks amazing!


----------



## kiwishopper

This is me this morning with my favorite RM Olive Quilted MAC


----------



## jc0812

You look great kiwi!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Everyone looks AMAZING as usual.

*Knas*, you're a trip---love the matching nails.

*C4H*, you're so lovely. cutest otfit and GORGEOUS MAB!!!! WWWOOOWWW!!!

*Ghall*---always love your bags--you're too cool!

*Jenny*--adorable gray MAM

*JC*--You can't ever go wrong with quilted leather! Right?!?! Lovin' it!

*Kiwi*! I adore when you show your olive quilted mac. I desperately want that color and pattern in MAM. you look fab...and so does your mac.


----------



## kiwishopper

Haha thanks *JC* and *Disco*!

*Disco,* you will fall in LOVE with RM quilted leather! It is THE best leather I've ever seen from RM. It makes me really want it in a MAM/MAB too! The smell, oh man, the smell of the leather is divine and even though my MAC occasionally got caught in light rain, it still maintains it's perfect yumminess it is! I hightly recommend RM quilted leather. I can't wait to own the circle quilted leather too (gray swing from LB c'mon! I need you!)


----------



## discoAMOUR

Awesome *Kiwi*!!!...That leather looks so yummy. I gotta have one, but I'm saving up for that buy. I would adore it in a MAB, but I can't find one, so I'm saving for a MAM that I saw instead. The circle quilted leather looks like a hella-nice wash. I like it a lot too. Can't wait to see your new quilted swing!!! Take lots of pics!!! YaY!


----------



## jc0812

Thank you *disco*!  I have to second *kiwi's *assessment of the quilted leather...I was blown away by it.  It is much softer than I expected and the quilting is really well done.  I especially like the screw detailing on the diamond quilted bags.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Modeled my black MAC today.    Spots on the mirror look like sequins on my dress.  I like that!


----------



## kiwishopper

Whoa what a cool effect you did with your mod pic! Very cool!!!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Thank you *kiwi*.  It illuminates the color making it too colorful but I liked that effect.


----------



## madbrinks238

^is your MAC w/ brass, gold, or silver hw, oopsie?


----------



## beachgirl38

Love your black MAC!


----------



## Avalon Bleu

Black mac looks great!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Thanks everyone,  it's the LB black MAC w/silver hardware, b&w floral lining that I just got recently.


----------



## rael

you look beautiful oops, and love your mac!


----------



## JennyErin

Love the Mac, and that's such a great picture effect! Looking good!


----------



## caile

What a wonderful photo of you and your new MAC!


----------



## TaraP

*Oopsi*- You look beautiful! Glad you are able to take your MAC out for a spin today.


----------



## AJ1025

Great pic, Oops!  So cute


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Thanks for all the sweetness, ladies!  

Kiwi - quilted Mac looks so scrumptious!  It looks great on you!

Oops - hot! I love your pose and the cool effect on the pic!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Very cool pic, *oops*!


----------



## Cocolo

Great picture Oops.  I love that effect.  And your bag is beautiful.  You look wonderful.


----------



## knasarae

Oops, the black mac looks great on you!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Thank you everyone for your kind words.  I wore my other MAC today, my tartan wool MAC.  I built an outfit from things I found in my closet to go with it.  Maybe I'll call this my "Lumberjack look".


----------



## besabonita

*Oops*, you look great in both pictures! Love your MAC's!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

love the tartan mac *oops*! and your jeans are an awesome color!


----------



## oopsididitagain

^thanks, both of you.   I'm really enjoying my MACs.  I used to be a big bag only girl.  Now I see how carefree little bags can be.  Of course I have to leave 1/2 my stuff home, the other day I needed a pen and didn't have one because my pen pouch holder doesn't fit in my MAC well.  I just need to find a smaller pen holder.  (don't want pens exploding in my bag)


----------



## discoAMOUR

ooo...smart girl!


----------



## oopsididitagain

^where's your new bags?  I haven't seen them yet.  did I miss that thread?  i hope you model your olive quilted MAB here.


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Oops*, I havent gotten them yet. They will be mailed out this week to me. I'll let you know as soon as I get them--don't you worry your pretty little head! Pics are coming soon!!! Promise!


----------



## oopsididitagain

^oh i didn't even stop to realize you might not  even received them yet!  duh.  lol
well I for one am really looking forward to your reveal.  You've been getting some stunning purses lately, I love all your choices!


----------



## rael

love your picture oops!


----------



## knasarae

oopsididitagain said:


> ^thanks, both of you. I'm really enjoying my MACs. I used to be a big bag only girl. Now I see how carefree little bags can be. Of course I have to leave 1/2 my stuff home, the other day I needed a pen and didn't have one because my pen pouch holder doesn't fit in my MAC well. I just need to find a smaller pen holder. (don't want pens exploding in my bag)


 
I know what you mean.. I have a small pen (with a cap) that I keep in my Sugar Daddy pouch along with fingernail clippers, a small mirror, tweezers and a lip gloss.  That pouch fits nicely in the MACs.


----------



## discoAMOUR

^I love those cheeky pouches. Honestly, what's a good price for them on sale? I kinda refuse to get one at original price. But they're so darn cute!


----------



## knasarae

^Hmm... I think I paid like $30 for mine?


----------



## oopsididitagain

I tried putting a pen and clippers and face compact powder and a lipstick in a cheeky pouch, it was an awfully tight fit.  I use a longer leather pouch I bought from leatherstuff dot com.  I guess for the MACs though we need to squeeze stuff in smaller pouches even if it's a hassle like playing Tetrus game to get things in and out.  lol

edit:  I just re-read that you use a small midget pen in your cheeky pouch.  That's what I need *knas*! 



rael said:


> love your picture oops!


thank you!


----------



## knasarae

oopsididitagain said:


> I tried putting a pen and clippers and face compact powder and a lipstick in a cheeky pouch, it was an awfully tight fit. I use a longer leather pouch I bought from leatherstuff dot com. I guess for the MACs though we need to squeeze stuff in smaller pouches even if it's a hassle like playing Tetrus game to get things in and out. lol
> 
> edit: I just re-read that you use a small midget pen in your cheeky pouch. That's what I need *knas*!
> 
> 
> thank you!


 
Yep, it's definitely not full size and I have to have it at a slant to fit it in.  But it writes great and I know between the cap and the pouch, the lining of my purse will stay protected.  Ink marks are a big pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Lulugurl2006

Cheryl24 said:


> Here's a silly action pic. My bad kitty Spencer discovered my Teal MAC's tassels!


 
Bahahahahah *falls off chair laughing*


----------



## discoAMOUR

knasarae said:


> ^Hmm... I think I paid like $30 for mine?



ooo...that's sounds good to me! over $35 would be too much. They are so darn cute! Gonna have to copy you and get a mini-pen to put in there when I get one. Love that idea. Ever notice how almost anything that's mini is super adorable?


----------



## ghall

My fine wine 5 zip is being used today. It's purdy


----------



## knasarae

discoAMOUR said:


> ooo...that's sounds good to me! over $35 would be too much. They are so darn cute! Gonna have to copy you and get a mini-pen to put in there when I get one. Love that idea. Ever notice how almost anything that's mini is super adorable?


 
of course! 



ghall said:


> My fine wine 5 zip is being used today. It's purdy


 
Beautiful!! What does your MAC collection look like now I wonder?


----------



## ghall

Thanks k! I actually put a pic of my mac collection in the mac thread


----------



## knasarae

<off to look>


----------



## laurenrr

ghall that mac looks really good on you!


----------



## allaboutalex

Today I'm sporting my royal blue basketweave MAB! I fell in love with this bag back in November and found one on Bonanza! It's still my fav


----------



## JennyErin

Beautful Basketweave *allaboutalex* it looks fantastic on you too!

*ghall* your 3 zip mac is beautiful! You wear it well!


----------



## AJ1025

allaboutalex said:


> Today I'm sporting my royal blue basketweave MAB! I fell in love with this bag back in November and found one on Bonanza! It's still my fav



Looks awesome with your outfit, Alex!


----------



## MAGJES

Love the FINE WINE MAC ghall!!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Work it, *Ghall*!!!

Your look good, *alla*


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Smokin HOT, ghall!

Rbw looks smashing on you, allabout!


----------



## rael

Love your fine wine mac ghall!  It looks great on you!


----------



## Patti394

I didn't get myself in the picture, but here is my little collection.  Alligator Embossed True Love Covet, MAM, and Delight.  

And yes, I know I now need some color!  The black just gets me every time!!!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Nice patti!  I think having all black bags is fine.  I used to try to put more in because that's what I thought I should to please others, but it's not what I end up using.  Got to get what works for you.


----------



## Patti394

Great advice!  Who can argue with a good black practical bag?


----------



## ghall

thanks so much ladies 

and an extra big thanks to you Rael!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

love that black alligator true love covet *Patti*...Pretty!!!!


----------



## jc0812

A few pics of me with my new-to-me black Rapture that I got from a lovely TPF'er:


----------



## discoAMOUR

^^HAUTE!!! loving that size bag! Wow that's big and nice!


----------



## AJ1025

jc0812 said:


> A few pics of me with my new-to-me black Rapture that I got from a lovely TPF'er:



Cute, JC!  Love the Rapture and it really adds edge to any outfit in black.  You look great!


----------



## JennyErin

Love the black rapture *jc* it looks great on you!


----------



## jc0812

Thanks disco, AJ and Jenny!


----------



## Patti394

Thanks discoAmour.  That one is my favorite!!!


----------



## rael

gorgeous black rapture JC!
ghall you are a sweetheart!  : )


----------



## besabonita

Love the Rapture *JC*, and your sweater is very cool too!


----------



## jc0812

Thank you rael and besa!


----------



## knasarae

Looks great on you JC!


----------



## oopsididitagain

well i'm not in this picture but i put it next to a summertime poster.  because i plan on using this all summer long.   i love turquoise so much!  





going to buy some earrings like these off of e'bay to match.


----------



## AJ1025

Very pretty and summery, Oops!  I love that bag


----------



## oopsididitagain

^thank you!  I'll call it my Sleeping Beauty bag because there's a type of turquoise from Kingman, AZ called Sleeping Beauty turqoise.  lol  I need to name all my bags like *disco *does hers.


----------



## besabonita

Love it *oops,* love the color, it makes me happy!!


----------



## jc0812

Thanks knas!

Great pic oops!  It makes me look forward to summer!


----------



## rael

VERY pretty oops!  : )


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Oops*, I've been DYING for an aqua MAC. That 5-zip is HAUTE!!!!! I know you will be workin that bag all summer. I have to a modeling pic ASAP!!!! Por FAVOR!!!! Now look who's jealous...I'm blue with envy!

What are you gonna name it *Oops*? Is it a boy or girl?


----------



## JennyErin

Beautiful *Oops* I can't wait for some summer action shots! I can't wait for summer period.


----------



## JennyErin

Going for a stroll across the lobby at work and figured I'd take an action shot, it was lunch time which is why I'm carrying around a fork.





Edit: Forgot to add, this is my brown croc MAM


----------



## discoAMOUR

haute croc *Jenny*!! Looks really good on you! I love that color of your top as well.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

*JennyErin*, love your MAM. Looks like the croc has broken in nicely, and it's so elegant in the brown.


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks *disco* and *Courtney*, it has broken in very well. I wondered about that when I bought her but she even puddles nicely now.


----------



## Belle79

JennyErin said:


> Going for a stroll across the lobby at work and figured I'd take an action shot, it was lunch time which is why I'm carrying around a fork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Forgot to add, this is my brown croc MAM


 
Very pretty - I thought the fork was a new trend


----------



## AJ1025

JennyErin- adorable MAM and I like your hair, too


----------



## jc0812

Jenny, that MAM is really cute on you!


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Jenny*, so the croc actually puddles? Oh wow I didn't think it would!! AWESOME!


----------



## besabonita

You look great *Jenny*, love your MAM too!!


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks everyone. Heres puddling croc MAM, mind you it doesn't puddle like those classic leathers but it was a stiff box when I got it so I think it puddles well now


----------



## CourtneyMc22

^^^^^^ WOW!!


----------



## knasarae

JennyErin said:


> Thanks everyone. Heres puddling croc MAM, mind you it doesn't puddle like those classic leathers but it was a stiff box when I got it so I think it puddles well now



Wow I wouldn't believe it unless I'd seen it!


----------



## TaraP

Lookin good everyone!


----------



## iLuvShoesNBags

Patti394 said:


> I didn't get myself in the picture, but here is my little collection.  Alligator Embossed True Love Covet, MAM, and Delight.
> 
> And yes, I know I now need some color!  The black just gets me every time!!!!



HOT bags!!! Could we please please please get a mod shot with the Delight?!  I am pining over that one!
:wondering


----------



## discoAMOUR

*JENNY!!!!* Puddles of FUN!!!!! Puddle Puddle Pudddle!!!! YAYYYY!!!!!


----------



## oopsididitagain

discoAMOUR said:


> *Oops*, I've been DYING for an aqua MAC. That 5-zip is HAUTE!!!!! I know you will be workin that bag all summer. I have to a modeling pic ASAP!!!! Por FAVOR!!!! Now look who's jealous...I'm blue with envy!
> 
> What are you gonna name it *Oops*? Is it a boy or girl?





JennyErin said:


> Beautiful *Oops* I can't wait for some summer action shots! I can't wait for summer period.


Here's a modeling pic of my turquoise MAC for you both.
Also of my favorite MAB.
Just lonely in the house shots.


----------



## AJ1025

Oops, you look so great!  Both your outfits are so perfectly coordinated, I'm very impressed   Lookin' good!


----------



## besabonita

*oops*, great pictures!!!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

*OOPS*!!! MY girl! you look fab! LOVE that MAM and especially that aqua 5zip MAC!!! GORGEOUS!


----------



## JennyErin

Looking fab *Oops*! Love how much you match that rbbw!! Great outfits!


----------



## Cocolo

Great pictures everyone.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Thank you so much ladies!    I've loved playing dress up since I was a kid.  I can't believe I still do it.


----------



## knasarae

Looking good, Oops!!


----------



## Clutched

Awesome *Oops*! IF only I looked that great! :urock:


----------



## oopsididitagain

Thank you knas and clutched!  Those are such nice things to say!


----------



## thegoreprincess

jc0812 said:


> A few pics of me with my new-to-me black Rapture that I got from a lovely TPF'er:



This looks AMAZING on you!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

JennyErin said:


> Thanks everyone. Heres puddling croc MAM, mind you it doesn't puddle like those classic leathers but it was a stiff box when I got it so I think it puddles well now



That is pretty puddly!!! It looks great on you, too.


----------



## JennyErin

If it doesn't warm up here soon, you are all going to get sick of my constant mod shots, but its freezing outside so I get bored being stuck inside, so then I take pictures of my bags. Heres Mini Nikki in black.


----------



## knasarae

Lmao!! Sorry Jenny... we never get tired of mod shots!  Looks good!


----------



## JennyErin

LOL good to know Knas, I will keep em coming then!


----------



## Cocolo

Nice shot Jennie.  And that bag is lovely.


----------



## discoAMOUR

LOVE that mini-nikki, *Jenny*!


----------



## kdo

Jenny - your mini-nikki looks great against your top and love how the hw and your necklace pop!


----------



## oopsididitagain

I love wearing black and orange together.  That's a nice pulled-together look, Jenny.  A black Nikki is a must have!


----------



## JennyErin

Awww thanks everyone! I love orange and black together *Oops*, and also orange and brown. They remind me of fall and Halloween, great time of year!


----------



## rael

very nice Jenny!


----------



## besabonita

*Jenny* another great picture & fabulous Nikki!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Ok I've been dozing off like mad. Here is a quick pic. Will do more later on Zip's thread. I cannot stay awake for all of this ladies, so sorry. Such a long day. 

Sneak Peek:


----------



## discoAMOUR




----------



## oopsididitagain

those are adorable modeling shots, disco!  I love your scarf, your jacket and zippy adds that pop of color. your glasses look nice on you.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Thanks so much *Oops*!!!!

Scarf--HM
Down coat--DKNY
Glasses--Etro
BAG---*REBECCA MINKOFF!!!!!* lolol


----------



## mattyt

I was admiring your glasses, too! Nice!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Thanks so much, *MattyT*!!!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

You are such a cutie pie!  Are those transition lens?


----------



## JennyErin

Looking good *Disco*! Your mod shots are always so much fun!! Keep em coming!


----------



## AJ1025

discoAMOUR said:


>



Disco, you are just too adorable!  You and Zippy are quite the happy couple!


----------



## AJ1025

Also, JennyErin, I loved the way your orange top looked with the black Nikki, really great outfit.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Thanks *AJ*, *Jenny*, and *C4H*...and yes they are transitional!


----------



## Cocolo

Great modeling shots Disco.  You always look so put together.  Love the whole look.  And I agree, those are great glasses.


----------



## kdo

disco - you sure know how to strike a pose, girl!  You look fab -- love the glasses and scarf with your orange haze mam!


----------



## Avalon Bleu

Yes, you do look fab, Disco!  Zippy is such a beauty, too!


----------



## besabonita

*Disco,* you look fabulous!!!


----------



## hinnie

cool photos *Disco* 

Me and my Bronze Python MAB, quite heavy but it fits all of my equipments


----------



## oopsididitagain

^I love that MAB.  It's such a pretty color.  What a nice modeling shot of it.  You look great hinnie!


----------



## Belle79

PG Swing


----------



## Fenix

You look great hinnie! Bronze Python is such a gorgeous color, I'm so sad I gave her away >_<!! 

Belle, the grey Swing looks gorgeous on you ^_^!


----------



## Fenix

disco, you look adorable with Zippy!


----------



## baghag411

Looking good ladies!!   

Jenny, love that Mini Nikki on you!!  Orange and black together rock!! Two of my favorite colors!

Oops, you have such a great sense of style!

Disco - Too cute for words!  Again, love that orange!!

Hinnie - Bronze is such a great neutral color!  Looks great with your outfit!

Belle -  That Swing is AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Thanks so much ladies!!!* * 
BIG hugs to Cocolo, kdo, avalon, besa, fenix and baghaggie!!!* 

*Hinnie*-gorgeos MAB, seriously...and that single bag mod shot is perfection. love your photography skills. 
*Belle*--great swing


----------



## knasarae

Love it *Disco*... love the back, love the pose, love you!!

That's funny *hinnie* a picture of you taking a picture! 

*Belle* looking very chic!!


----------



## Avalon Bleu

Gasp! This is gorgeous, classy and elegant looking.  Very lovely!



Belle79 said:


> PG Swing


----------



## discoAMOUR

*I  Knas!!!*


----------



## Belle79

Thanks everyone


----------



## JennyErin

*Hinnie* - Love that MAB! Great pics!

*Belle* - Love the PG Swing!! Looks so good on you too!


----------



## JennyErin

I'm wearing brown croc MAM again today, ignore my weird pose, it was dark in the mirror corner so I was propping open a door with my leg for more light.


----------



## discoAMOUR

^^pretty bag!!!


----------



## chloesmom2006

Hinnie - I love that MAB on you - so pretty!

Belle - Gorgeous!


----------



## chloesmom2006

JennyErin - the bag looks great but I love the effort you went through to prop the door open to get more light! This is a great action shot indeed


----------



## besabonita

*Belle*, love your Swing & your pretty cardigan!
*Jenny*, looking gorgeous!!!
*Hinnie,* love your photos, very pretty! The Bronze Python is so gorgeous!


----------



## Fashion1

Love that croc MAM! Here's today with Black Affair


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks ladies!!

Fashion I love your affair!!! I can't wait for mine to get here!!!! Looking good!


----------



## kiwishopper

Fashion1 said:


> Love that croc MAM! Here's today with Black Affair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?
> attachmentid=1351221&d=1299805424



Fashion: love your Affair!!! I'm dreaming a Navy with silver HW!!!


----------



## Fenix

JennyErin, you look adorable! ^_^

Fashion1, I love your affair! Hope the SO with silver hardware goes though >_<


----------



## besabonita

*Fashion* love the color of your top, and of course your Affair is gorgeous!


----------



## beesaunt

o the Affair is SO CUTE!


----------



## purplewithenvy

LOVE the black affair, so classic and chic!


----------



## katelove477

disco i'm loving your poses (and your bag!) 

everyone looks great!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Thanks so much *Kate*!!!!

*Kiwi*, That affair is *HAUTE*!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

discoAMOUR said:


> Thanks so much *Kate*!!!!
> 
> *Kiwi*, That affair is *HAUTE*!!!




LOL that Affair belongs to Fashion!! 
She looks so good though


----------



## discoAMOUR

*OMG...MY BAD!!!* Love your Affair *FASHION*!!!! Sorry, I looked at the wrong post too quickly!

*Kiwi*, I, too, am dreaming of a *Navy Affair with SHW*!!!


----------



## Fashion1

^^lol no worries! Thanks everyone - I think an affair with silver hw would be amazing.


----------



## Patti394

Wow, I love, love, love that bronze MAB!!!!!!  So stylish!


----------



## ghall

everyone looks soooo good! love that affair fashion!


----------



## Sparklybags

Haven't carried my matinee in ages, I forgot how much I love her  Everytime I bring one of my RM's out I remember how much I adore these bags and it makes me wanna buy more


----------



## discoAMOUR

oooo weeee, *sparkly*! Is that a wine MATTIE!!! It looks so BIG! LOVIN IT!!!!


----------



## JennyErin

*Sparkly* your Matinee is stunning!! Looks great on you too!


----------



## rael

very pretty!  LOVE your jeans!  : )


----------



## AJ1025

Sparkly- phew, that wine Matty is so cute, I can hardly stand it!


----------



## oopsididitagain

I love your whole look, Sparkly.  You've got it going on!


----------



## kookycookie

Last pic w/ my 3-Zip Eggshell before she broke  (leather piece where chain hooks to bag snapped off)


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^Oh no.  Are you going to contact RM about it?  I thought this was rare but it's happening all to often here.


----------



## Cheryl24

Sparklybags said:


> Haven't carried my matinee in ages, I forgot how much I love her  Everytime I bring one of my RM's out I remember how much I adore these bags and it makes me wanna buy more




You are too cute sparkly!!


----------



## Sparklybags

Thanks girls  and yep it's one of the original wine matinees!!


----------



## fshnonmymind

I missed out on this bag when it was originally out, but after some hunting I finally scored my own RM Rendzvous. I took her out for a lovely afternoon on Sunday.


----------



## Belle79

fshnonmymind said:


> I missed out on this bag when it was originally out, but after some hunting I finally scored my own RM Rendzvous. I took her out for a lovely afternoon on Sunday.


 
Oooooh! That color is gorgeous


----------



## AJ1025

fshnonmymind said:


> I missed out on this bag when it was originally out, but after some hunting I finally scored my own RM Rendzvous. I took her out for a lovely afternoon on Sunday.



Beautiful color; the Rendezvous is such a great clutch.  Looking good!


----------



## discoAMOUR

love the purple *rendezvouz*!!!


----------



## knasarae

Macs and Rendevous, oh my!!! Everyone looks great!!  I'm so excited warm weather is just around the corner.. then I can lighten my load and start carrying my MACs again.

But will a Nook fit in a MAC?


----------



## JennyErin

Love the Rendezvou *fshn*! Looks amazing on you!


----------



## snakeygoddess

knasarae said:


> Macs and Rendevous, oh my!!! Everyone looks great!!  I'm so excited warm weather is just around the corner.. then I can lighten my load and start carrying my MACs again.
> 
> But will a Nook fit in a MAC?




FYI, I can even fit my Kindle in my Rocker!


----------



## ghall

yup! snakey is correct! a kindle holds my kindle very comfortably and a rocker is like a little kindle case! LOL!


----------



## besabonita

*Sparklybags*, love your Wine Mattie, so so pretty! Love the Evil Eye on your wall too

*kookycookie*, you look great! So sorry about your MAC, have you contacted RM about a fix??

*fshnonmymind*, love your clutch, esp the color! I am always amazed at how big they are. Love your outfit too, matches perfectly!


----------



## shesnochill

Pearl MAB was the perfect bag to complete my outfit this weekend 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrWiHIZJiLc​


----------



## purse_curse

OoO I love your hat! where did you get it?


----------



## thegoreprincess

fshnonmymind said:


> I missed out on this bag when it was originally out, but after some hunting I finally scored my own RM Rendzvous. I took her out for a lovely afternoon on Sunday.



Ooh! It looks GREAT!


----------



## thegoreprincess

annaversary said:


> Pearl MAB was the perfect bag to complete my outfit this weekend
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrWiHIZJiLc​



Lookin fab! Pearl MAB is beautiful.


----------



## Tigistylist

annaversary said:


> Pearl MAB was the perfect bag to complete my outfit this weekend ​
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrWiHIZJiLc​


 
WOW! You look so good.


----------



## knasarae

Anna you look fab!



snakeygoddess said:


> FYI, I can even fit my Kindle in my Rocker!





ghall said:


> yup! snakey is correct! a kindle holds my kindle very comfortably and a rocker is like a little kindle case! LOL!



Thanks ladies! That's good to know.


----------



## rael

Anna you look lovely!


----------



## besabonita

*Anna* you look great, love your Pearl MAM!


----------



## fshnonmymind

Thanks for the compliments guys! I love my new clutch, especially since it fits all of my stuff and doesn't break a sweat.

I broke out one of my neglected bags (tan croc embossed MAM) this week and took her to lunch.


----------



## JennyErin

Another amazing pic *fsh*! You and croc MAM look great!


----------



## discoAMOUR

You look great *Fsh*! Love the bag!


----------



## baghag411

Cool pics *Anna*!!  Pearly is looking as lovely as ever!!!

*Fsh*--Love the purple patent rendevous! Your MAM's not so bad either!!


----------



## Sparklybags

Anna I love that outfit!!! and whata gorgeous MAB


----------



## JennyErin

Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone! Today wearing my black Affair:


----------



## baghag411

^^Girl!  You must be teeny tiny because I know how small the Affair is!!!  You look lovely!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Beautiful picture Jenny! Is that your office space in the background? It's pretty!!


----------



## ghall

Im using green dot mac today. I love my macs. Excuse the mess. My 5 yr old has been climbing into bed with us EVERY night lately and cramping us up so i bought her a little camping cot to sleep on when she comes into our room. 
Now my room is over crowded.


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks *baghag* and *kiwi*, yes it is my office lobby, my cubicle is not so glam lol.

*Ghall* looking good!! Love the green MAC very festive!


----------



## ghall

Fshn, anna and jenny. You all look fabulous as always. 
Thanks jenny!


----------



## annam

Ghall - OMG!! Love it!!!


----------



## babybel

ghall said:


> Im using green dot mac today. I love my macs. Excuse the mess. My 5 yr old has been climbing into bed with us EVERY night lately and cramping us up so i bought her a little camping cot to sleep on when she comes into our room.
> Now my room is over crowded.



Perfect for St. Patty's Day!  Green dot is such a breath of fresh air


----------



## baghag411

Man *G*, I always thought I didn't need a green MAC, but now you got me contemplating one. . .    Love the total outfit too!!!


----------



## ghall

thank you Anna, Babybel, and BH!! 
 Michelle- you totally need a green mac!!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

JennyErin said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone! Today wearing my black Affair:



You look great and so does your Affair!


----------



## thegoreprincess

ghall said:


> Im using green dot mac today. I love my macs. Excuse the mess. My 5 yr old has been climbing into bed with us EVERY night lately and cramping us up so i bought her a little camping cot to sleep on when she comes into our room.
> Now my room is over crowded.



So fab, G! The MAC is gorgeous.


----------



## ghall

thank you my ruv


----------



## discoAMOUR

*jenny* that affair is HAUTE!!!
Cute green mac *Ghall*...love that shade of green...yummm!


----------



## Cheryl24

Green Dot MAC makes me happy every time I see it!  Gorgeous ghall!


----------



## rael

very nice ghall!  I was wishing I had a green bag for St. Patty's Day!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Jenny - the affair looks magical on you!  Nice office space!

Ghall - looking hot as usual, mama! 

Was inspired by a couple of bloggers, putting together leopard with polka dots.  Ingenius!  
Here's my take...Ostrich joining forces with polka-leo.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Great combo, *Crazy4!* I never could come up with that on my own, but I absolutely love all the pieces together. Your MAM is lovely, of course!


----------



## ghall

what a hot mama you are c4h!!!!! wow!!!


----------



## annam

baghag411 said:


> Man *G*, I always thought I didn't need a green MAC, but now you got me contemplating one. . .  Love the total outfit too!!!


 
You are gonna have to fight me for one.


----------



## annam

Crazy4 - lovely bag, your outfit is hot!!


----------



## JennyErin

*C4H* That is an awesome outfit! Looks great with your MAM, you look fabulous!!


----------



## AJ1025

Beautiful outfit, per usual, C4H- looking gorgeous!  The ostrich MAM really takes the whole outfit to the next level .


----------



## kiwishopper

*C4H*, I love your chic skirt! Short skirt is great for me too b/c I am short


----------



## Avalon Bleu

Levi and I went to Bucca Di Beppo with the family tonight for a lovely meal!  Levi had a tad too much sangria but I hear (from Levi of course, not that I would know, personally) that it was just soooooo darn tasty!!! :shame:

Ps. Look what you started, Disco...all of us naming our bags!


----------



## JennyErin

Nice Ava! So nice to see Levi having a great time!


----------



## Avalon Bleu

LOL, thanks Jenny!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

You ladies are too nice!


----------



## Fenix

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Jenny - the affair looks magical on you!  Nice office space!
> 
> Ghall - looking hot as usual, mama!
> 
> Was inspired by a couple of bloggers, putting together leopard with polka dots.  Ingenius!
> Here's my take...Ostrich joining forces with polka-leo.


Love your Ostrich MAM, it matches your outfit perfectly!


----------



## sandc

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Jenny - the affair looks magical on you!  Nice office space!
> 
> Ghall - looking hot as usual, mama!
> 
> Was inspired by a couple of bloggers, putting together leopard with polka dots.  Ingenius!
> Here's my take...Ostrich joining forces with polka-leo.




Looks great!  Love the MAM.


----------



## sandc

My black Mini Rikki went shopping with me today.  Here we are in the Nordstrom dressing room.


----------



## purse_curse

sandc said:


> My black Mini Rikki went shopping with me today.  Here we are in the Nordstrom dressing room.



gorgeous Rikki!!

on an similar note, the dressing rooms in Nordstroms are my least favorite place in the world. Worst lighting ever - my ass looks like it was hit by a meteor shower in those dressing rooms


----------



## LindaP

sandc said:


> My black Mini Rikki went shopping with me today. Here we are in the Nordstrom dressing room.


 
I love it, looks great on you!  One day I'd like to have a Rikki!

Linda


----------



## miissy816

sandc said:


> My black Mini Rikki went shopping with me today.  Here we are in the Nordstrom dressing room.




I love this bag! Looks great!


----------



## cathead87

LindaP said:


> One day I'd like to have a Rikki!
> 
> Linda


 
You need one *Linda*! 
eBags currently has a Rikki in Rich Brown for $239.99 w/free shipping...and I know how you like your browns.


----------



## sandc

LindaP said:


> I love it, looks great on you!  One day I'd like to have a Rikki!
> 
> Linda



I love this Rikki. The leather is so soft and is just molds to my body. It is perfect for being hands free while shopping.  Amazon has a black one with fold hw for for about $190 after the 30% off. 



purse_curse said:


> gorgeous Rikki!!
> 
> on an similar note, the dressing rooms in Nordstroms are my least favorite place in the world. Worst lighting ever - my ass looks like it was hit by a meteor shower in those dressing rooms



Yes, the dressing rooms are terrible!  My rikki could have looked so much better in different lighting.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Avalon Bleu said:


> Levi and I went to Bucca Di Beppo with the family tonight for a lovely meal! Levi had a tad too much sangria but I hear (from Levi of course, not that I would know, personally) that it was just soooooo darn tasty!!! :shame:
> 
> Ps. Look what you started, Disco...all of us naming our bags!
> 
> View attachment 1358194


 
hahha!!! LOVE IT!!! Levi is sooo pretty!!! You know, Zippy and I LOVE Sangria, too!


----------



## discoAMOUR

awesome rikki, *sandc*. looks yummy!


----------



## JennyErin

*sandc* your Rikki looks so good on you! I would find it hard not to ask you to touch it if I saw you in public, the leather is so plush looking!


----------



## LindaP

cathead87 said:


> You need one *Linda*!
> eBags currently has a Rikki in Rich Brown for $239.99 w/free shipping...and I know how you like your browns.


 
You're right, I have such a love affair with brown bags!      I will definitely keep my eye out for the Rikki at a later date becuase I think it looks so fantastic on.   Is it comfy sandc?

Right now I have a case of too many wants and not enough money to go along with it.   

Linda


----------



## sandc

JennyErin said:


> *sandc* your Rikki looks so good on you! I would find it hard not to ask you to touch it if I saw you in public, the leather is so plush looking!


 
 The leather on this bag is one of my favorites. It is so soft and chewy. I love it.




LindaP said:


> Is it comfy sandc?


 
Yes!  The leather on mine is so soft and smooshy and is just molds to my body.  I had it pretty loaded down that day (water bottle, etc), so it did start to get heavy.  When that happened, I just switched shoulders and started drinking the water.


----------



## LindaP

Got a few modeling shots in with the pearl gray swing,  not great lighting but in any case here goes.  I'm about 5'10" for height reference.














Bugs me that I didn't straighten the chain in front before this one!


----------



## Belle79

^Nice Linda!  See, you can wear it with everything


----------



## AJ1025

Linda, the Swing looks beautiful on you!  Such a gorgeous color. . .


----------



## discoAMOUR

Hotness linda!


----------



## rael

your swing looks absolutely lovely on you LindaP!  I love it!


----------



## sandc

Love the Swing on you, Linda!


----------



## ghall

Gorgeous swing Linda!! Looks great on you!!! (what doesnt look great on a 5'10 thin woman? Lol!)


----------



## JennyErin

Looks perfect on you *Linda*!


----------



## LindaP

ghall said:


> Gorgeous swing Linda!! Looks great on you!!! (what doesnt look great on a 5'10 thin woman? Lol!)


 
That was kind, bless you, lol.   

Thanks everyone for your kind comments,  I worried about this bag fitting into my casual lifestyle but I'm glad to know I have a few items that works well with it.   

Linda


----------



## Fenix

You look great, Linda!


----------



## anbii

Great mod pics *Linda*!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I took my MAM out shopping yesterday since the weather was SO nice! I love this bag!!


----------



## Simply_Ash

Very cute LoveMyMarc. Love your blue necklace with the cognac jacket too!


----------



## TaraP

*Linda*, You look perfect carrying your Swing! It looks great on you both ways but love the way it looks on you with the chain long. The Pearl Grey is so pretty.

*LoveMyMarc*, I love everything about that picture.. You look fantastic with your MAM! You definitely got me excited to start using mine.. But first I have to go find a belt like yours, great touch...


----------



## ghall

LoveMyMarc said:


> I took my MAM out shopping yesterday since the weather was SO nice! I love this bag!!


Love EVERYTHING about this look!


----------



## baghag411

*Linda*--The Swing is really cute on you!!  I agree with Tara, I like the chain long.  Compliments your height!

*LMM*--Awesome look!


----------



## KatyEm

*Linda*: The swing looks great on you!

*LMM*: I love your jacket! beautiful MAM!


----------



## JennyErin

Wore my black mini Nikki today, I added my Affair tassel to her today too for some flair.


----------



## purse_curse

wow I think it looks GREAT with the added tassel! wonderful idea!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Beautiful, classic bag Jenny!!!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

TaraPep said:


> *Linda*, You look perfect carrying your Swing! It looks great on you both ways but love the way it looks on you with the chain long. The Pearl Grey is so pretty.
> 
> *LoveMyMarc*, I love everything about that picture.. You look fantastic with your MAM! You definitely got me excited to start using mine.. But first I have to go find a belt like yours, great touch...


Aw, thanks! The belt was $10 from American Eagle, lol!



Simply_Ash said:


> Very cute LoveMyMarc. Love your blue necklace with the cognac jacket too!


Thanks!! 



ghall said:


> Love EVERYTHING about this look!


Thank you! 



KatyEm said:


> *Linda*: The swing looks great on you!
> 
> *LMM*: I love your jacket! beautiful MAM!


Thanks! It's from Forever 21.


----------



## Bakerette

I've been searching and can't seem to find it on this forum!  Does anyone have a picture of the Grace (pale grey leather and black patent) in action?


----------



## baghag411

No, no one has revealed this bag yet either!


----------



## Lulugurl2006

Everyone looks so amazing with their bags!!! I think I am going to have to go out and do a photo shoot to add some pics to this forum!


----------



## TaraP

LoveMyMarc said:


> Aw, thanks! The belt was $10 from American Eagle, lol!



OMG! That's exactly where I went yesterday to go find one! Left empty handed though cause they didn't have my size...


----------



## LoveMyMarc

TaraPep said:


> OMG! That's exactly where I went yesterday to go find one! Left empty handed though cause they didn't have my size...


Aw, I'm sorry!


They only had one size left when I went there since it was on clearance. But, really, any of their brown leather belts are awesome!! I have another (this one) and I've had it for about 3 years now. I love their belts.


----------



## fshnonmymind

I was naughty and bought a new bag recently. I figured something different was in order, so I went for stripes.





*Striped Mini Cherish Tote*


----------



## dpchemd1

fshnonmymind said:


> I was naughty and bought a new bag recently. I figured something different was in order, so I went for stripes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Striped Mini Cherish Tote*


 
That is super cute!  I love the nautical feel and you look great!


----------



## Avalon Bleu

So cute, fshn, I love your whole look, really cute purple jacket!


----------



## Simply_Ash

Oh no! I've been wanting the striped cherish with the navy stripes and your pic looks so good I want it even more!!


----------



## LindaP

fshnonmymind said:


> I was naughty and bought a new bag recently. I figured something different was in order, so I went for stripes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Striped Mini Cherish Tote*


 

So cute!!!

Linda


----------



## fshnonmymind

Thanks guys! I'll look forward to wearing this number even more when the weather heats up.
*Simply_Ash*,  you should go for it!! I contemplated this bag for way too long and told myself to just buy it already.


----------



## JennyErin

Love the striped Cherish *Ash* looking fine!


----------



## babybel

fshnonmymind said:


> I was naughty and bought a new bag recently. I figured something different was in order, so I went for stripes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Striped Mini Cherish Tote*



You look super chic fshnonmymind!  Love the nautical breton stripes.  I was looking at the red striped version of this myself, it would be an amazing summer tote!


----------



## shesnochill

Yesterday and today and most likely for the rest of the week because it's raining here in LA


----------



## kiwishopper

White/Brown BBW MAB! This bag makes me happy, it's like carrying a cotton ball/candy in my arm lol


----------



## JennyErin

Wow that BW is stunning! Looking good *Anna* and *Kiwi*!


----------



## discoAMOUR

*LOVE IT* *KIWI*!!!! Your jacket is *HAUTE *too!!!


----------



## Is it on sale?

kiwishopper said:


> White/Brown BBW MAB! This bag makes me happy, it's like carrying a cotton ball/candy in my arm lol



While I esp. love my MACs and Rockers these days...this bag is to me the epitome of RM.  SO classic and so beautiful!  I have to admit, I have this combo in the MAM, MAB, and the MAC!  

It looks absolutely beautiful on you Kiwi...enjoy!!


----------



## besabonita

Everyone looks fabulous, love all they different styles of clothing, gives me ideas!
Great RM's as well, of course, of course, of course!!!


----------



## MAGJES

kiwishopper said:


> White/Brown BBW MAB! This bag makes me happy, it's like carrying a cotton ball/candy in my arm lol


 

Love the bag Kiwi!!


----------



## kookycookie

beautiful bag Kiwi!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

fshnonmymind said:


> I was naughty and bought a new bag recently. I figured something different was in order, so I went for stripes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Striped Mini Cherish Tote*


That looks like a great spring bag!!



annaversary said:


> Yesterday and today and most likely for the rest of the week because it's raining here in LA


I really like your jacket and scarf!



kiwishopper said:


> White/Brown BBW MAB! This bag makes me happy, it's like carrying a cotton ball/candy in my arm lol


My favorite bag! I have the MAM.


----------



## Simply_Ash

Me with my new love, MAB. Just a blah day running errands and meeting friends.


----------



## Cocolo

Looks great *Ash*.  Lovely bag.   I just started using the MAB I got for Christmas.  Isn't it a fantastic bag?  Congratulations.


----------



## Simply_Ash

Thanks so much Cocolo! It is fantastic! My first MAB


----------



## JennyErin

*Ash* Love you MAB, looks like the perfect go to bag and you look great wearing her!


----------



## Simply_Ash

JennyErin thanx!! & Your growing collection is beautiful !


----------



## osang321

Me in my Minkoff MAC.


----------



## osang321

Took a pic of my MAC and Swing on my NYC apartment window. I'm excited for the Morning after Bag in Taupe and my Iridescent Python Swing to arrive this week.


----------



## shesnochill

^ The swing looks so cool!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Looking good ladies!!!

Not really an action shot but here are my two-toned lovelies, wbw MAB and nude/ black ostrich MAM.


----------



## JennyErin

*osang* and *C4H* your bags are so beautiful!! Love the swing and the ostrich MAM! Keep those beautiful pics coming!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Looking good ladies!!!
> 
> Not really an action shot but here are my two-toned lovelies, wbw MAB and nude/ black ostrich MAM.



*drools*


----------



## LindaP

osang321 said:


> Took a pic of my MAC and Swing on my NYC apartment window. I'm excited for the Morning after Bag in Taupe and my Iridescent Python Swing to arrive this week.


 
Stunning!


----------



## JennyErin

Wore my Black Affair again today, the adjustable strap makes it so versatile for me.


----------



## AJ1025

jennyerin- I love your Affair, it's just so gorgeous!


----------



## kiwishopper

Jenny, the Black Affair looks wonderful on you!! I can't wait to get my! I am still searching for the Navy, hopefully with silver hw one day!


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks *AJ* and *Kiwi* I do love her very much!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Thanks Jenny and tgp!  

Jenny - looking super cute with your affair!  Love your colorful tops!


----------



## Avalon Bleu

Jenny, the affair looks great on you!  I have such affair and swing envy going on....I am impatiently waiting for ones with silver hardware, I think it is a wonderful style!


----------



## ghall

Bombe mac is out today! Enjoying the sun!!


----------



## jojon21

Looks great,* ghall*! You are all ready for Opening Day!
I need a bombe mac!


----------



## JennyErin

Looking good ghall! Love how well the Bombe looks with your giants tee!

Today wearing my favorite bag, Light Gray MAM


----------



## ghall

thanks ladies 
i LOVE that VS came out with Giants stuff!!!
you look super cute Jenny!


----------



## besabonita

*Jenny*, love your Light Grey MAM!!
*G,* you know I love your MAC and you look fabulous!!


----------



## laurenrr

ghall i love how u paired your mac with converse! i always do that!


----------



## allaboutalex

*ghall*-love love love the bombe MAC!


----------



## ghall

Thanks ladies!! 
Lauren- im a flip flops and converse girl. Have like 100 pairs of each!! Lol


----------



## laurenrr

ghall said:


> Thanks ladies!!
> Lauren- im a flip flops and converse girl. Have like 100 pairs of each!! Lol


 
thats so awesome! i got 2 new pairs of flip flops last week!


----------



## ghall

laurenrr said:


> thats so awesome! i got 2 new pairs of flip flops last week!



I tried to be a sophisticated heels girl. But its just not realistic for me with 3 kids


----------



## besabonita

laurenrr said:


> ghall i love how u paired your mac with converse! i always do that!



I do as well!! Love my converse


----------



## laurenrr

^its true yummy mummy fashion


----------



## besabonita

laurenrr said:


> ^its true yummy mummy fashion



At its finest!!

Love your siggy too


----------



## laurenrr

^ ha ha thanks ! wasn't sure if anyone would pick up on that!


----------



## Fashion1

This past weekend with Bombe MAB at a tennis tournament in Miami. I am loving the longer strap on the new MAB! My hubby is so amazing - we get there and he goes "so you want me to get a pic of you with your bag" Haha he knows me so well.


----------



## MAGJES

^^so cute!


----------



## besabonita

*Fashion* that Bombe MAB was made for you!! Looking great


----------



## Avalon Bleu

Really cute, Fashion!  Looks great on you!


----------



## JennyErin

Looking great Fashion! Your husband sounds like a great guy!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Fashion, Bombe MAB looks so great on you!


----------



## kiwishopper

Looking hot Fashion!!


----------



## LindaP

Fashion1 said:


> This past weekend with Bombe MAB at a tennis tournament in Miami. I am loving the longer strap on the new MAB! My hubby is so amazing - we get there and he goes "so you want me to get a pic of you with your bag" Haha he knows me so well.




Aaas that's sweet, he's a keeper!  Your bag looks fantastic on you,  love how the pearl gray sparkles.


----------



## MolMol

love the bombe mab!


----------



## kookycookie

me & my first *RM* love: cloud gray nikki


----------



## JennyErin

Love your Nikki *\Kooky*! What a beautiful color and she looks great on you! Love your flowy top as well.


----------



## Fenix

Fashion1, the Bombe MAB goes so well with your outfit ^_^

kookycookie, you look adorable!


----------



## besabonita

*kookycookie*, love your Cloud Grey Nikki, such a pretty leather!


----------



## Delta912

W/ my MAB ..


----------



## tweegy

JennyErin said:


> Wore my Black Affair again today, the adjustable strap makes it so versatile for me.


 that is one GORG bag!!!! Aw man....I just cant if I stay here it will end badly for my Credit card.......:leaves thread:


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks *tweegy* I think she is quite the stunner


----------



## kookycookie

Delta912 said:


> W/ my MAB ..



is that wine??  gorgeous!


----------



## kookycookie

JennyErin said:


> Love your Nikki *\Kooky*! What a beautiful color and she looks great on you! Love your flowy top as well.



thanks jenny... got it from f21

http://www.forever21.com/product.as...hatsnew_app_tops&product_id=2000014950&Page=1


----------



## knasarae

Wow, it's been ages since I posted a mod shot.  Everyone is looking fantastic as usual. Kooky I love the way your CG has aged!

I went out last night with my friends and my Perforated 3-Zip Rocker came along with me.


----------



## coachmommyofmin

^^ Knas, you look great, as always  Love your rocker!


----------



## kookycookie

Thanks Knas! Love the sexy outfit


----------



## madbrinks238

knasarae said:


> Wow, it's been ages since I posted a mod shot.  Everyone is looking fantastic as usual. Kooky I love the way your CG has aged!
> 
> I went out last night with my friends and my Perforated 3-Zip Rocker came along with me.



omfg!  knas...good god lady! you look hot!


----------



## AJ1025

Looking good, knas!  Cute outfit and the Rocker is perfect!


----------



## besabonita

*knas*, you look haute, hot, however you say it...love the whole look!!


----------



## ghall

Looking oh so sec see K!!!


----------



## Cocolo

Knas, great shot.

And Delta, that is a wonderful looking bag.


I love everybody's pictures.  It's nice to see everyone rockin their RMs.


----------



## Is it on sale?

knasarae said:


> Wow, it's been ages since I posted a mod shot.  Everyone is looking fantastic as usual. Kooky I love the way your CG has aged!
> 
> I went out last night with my friends and my Perforated 3-Zip Rocker came along with me.



LOVE the entire outfit Knas!  You almost...and I repeat...almost...make me want to take the tassels off one of my Rockers and give it a spin.  It looks really good "detasseled" on you!


----------



## LindaP

knasarae said:


> Wow, it's been ages since I posted a mod shot. Everyone is looking fantastic as usual. Kooky I love the way your CG has aged!
> 
> I went out last night with my friends and my Perforated 3-Zip Rocker came along with me.


 

Very nice!


----------



## JennyErin

*Delta* love your MAM! Leather looks so nice!

*Knas* you look beautiful as always! You always make me want to get three zips, they always look so good on you!


----------



## booksandbags

Knas, that outfit is out of control HOT!


----------



## knasarae

Aw thanks ladies y'all are gonna make me blush. It's been a while since I've been out and I've gained a bit of weight so finding something to wear was a little challenging. I told my friends I was going for "Nerd Chic" lmao!!

IIOS, I will not give up. One of these days I'm going to push you over that line!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Finally Pearl Gray Quilted Swing and I 
Plus Bal moto jacket


----------



## TaraP

Lookin good *Kiwi*! Love the Swing and OMG that Havana Moto is gorgeous!


----------



## AJ1025

Looking very pretty in pink, Kiwi- I love your outfit, your bag (of course) and your adorable Bal jacket!


----------



## LindaP

kiwishopper said:


> Finally Pearl Gray Quilted Swing and I
> Plus Bal moto jacket


 

Looking fabulous!!       I love the quilted swing, I wish my brown one woudld hurry up and arrive!


----------



## knasarae

Very nice Kiwi! I definitely need a swing!


----------



## Delta912

kookycookie said:


> is that wine??  gorgeous!



 " chestnut brown "


----------



## besabonita

*Kiwi*, love your quilted pearl grey swing! You look fabulous, and your Bal Moto jacket isn't half bad


----------



## kiwishopper

Haha you guys are too nice! Thanks for the compliment! I took Miss Swing out for a..well..swing and it is quite practical for my style! I actually start to like it MORE than MAC bc the front pocke zipper is so easy to get to! The chain is very comfortable on me and its light weight! I can fit as much stuff in it as the MAC! I am a convert!!


----------



## TaraP

knasarae said:


> Very nice Kiwi! I definitely need a swing!



Yes!  You definitely do!


----------



## tejava

kiwishopper said:


> Haha you guys are too nice! Thanks for the compliment! I took Miss Swing out for a..well..swing and it is quite practical for my style! I actually start to like it MORE than MAC bc the front pocke zipper is so easy to get to! The chain is very comfortable on me and its light weight! I can fit as much stuff in it as the MAC! I am a convert!!


 
Gorgeous!  What can I do, I like the PG more than my navy now!!!  I also carried my navy quilted swing today, and you're right, I also find it more accessible than the MAC.  I have carried mine for 2 weekends now and I find it more comfortable to wear with the chain doubled.  When I wear it long as a shoulder bag or crossbody for a long time, it kind of hurts my shoulder, so I switch it back to double chain whenever I feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Fenix

kiwishopper said:


> Finally Pearl Gray Quilted Swing and I
> Plus Bal moto jacket


You look beautiful! I love your outfit! the swing matches it so well ^_^


----------



## LindaP

tejava said:


> Gorgeous! What can I do, I like the PG more than my navy now!!! I also carried my navy quilted swing today, and you're right, I also find it more accessible than the MAC. I have carried mine for 2 weekends now and I find it more comfortable to wear with the chain doubled. When I wear it long as a shoulder bag or crossbody for a long time, it kind of hurts my shoulder, so I switch it back to double chain whenever I feel uncomfortable.


 
I've noticed this too, it's more comfortable with the chain worn doubled, it distributes the weight evenly.   With the long chain over a coat or a thick shirt is fine, but with a bare shoulder or very thin shirt it can get uncomfortable.


----------



## Fenix

knasarae said:


> Wow, it's been ages since I posted a mod shot.  Everyone is looking fantastic as usual. Kooky I love the way your CG has aged!
> 
> I went out last night with my friends and my Perforated 3-Zip Rocker came along with me.


Love your outfit!


----------



## JennyErin

*Kiwi* Looking fab as always! I love your swing!


----------



## chloesmom2006

Kiwi - Gorgeous Swing!  

Your pictures convinced me I definitely need this bag!


----------



## kdo

Kiwi - you look terrific with your gorgeous swing and yummy bal moto jacket!  Your hair's getting long!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Looking oh so fine ladies!!!

Knas - someone get the fire hose bc this lady is on fire!!!  Hotness!!!

Kiwi - adorable outfit and who doesn't love a bal jacket?  Not me!  Looking supa cute as usual!  

With my fave RMs:

I am in love with my new Fly London Yunas!!!  And I am head over heels for this red... It's a bright orangey red and the style is versatile!


----------



## JennyErin

*C4H*, wow!  your bags are so beautiful!! Love your scarf too!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Thanks, Jenny!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Looking oh so fine ladies!!!
> 
> Knas - someone get the fire hose bc this lady is on fire!!!  Hotness!!!
> 
> Kiwi - adorable outfit and who doesn't love a bal jacket?  Not me!  Looking supa cute as usual!
> 
> With my fave RMs:
> 
> I am in love with my new Fly London Yunas!!!  And I am head over heels for this red... It's a bright orangey red and the style is versatile!



You always look so great!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

knasarae said:


> Wow, it's been ages since I posted a mod shot.  Everyone is looking fantastic as usual. Kooky I love the way your CG has aged!
> 
> I went out last night with my friends and my Perforated 3-Zip Rocker came along with me.



Knas, you look HOT.


----------



## ghall

Really C4h!?!? Really? No fair! Didnt you JUST have a baby!! How is it that you look so hot!?!!


----------



## besabonita

*C4H*, looking good Haute Mama!! Love the shoes, and your RM's...well I love everything you are wearing!!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

thegoreprincess said:


> You always look so great!!





ghall said:


> Really C4h!?!? Really? No fair! Didnt you JUST have a baby!! How is it that you look so hot!?!!





besabonita said:


> *C4H*, looking good Haute Mama!! Love the shoes, and your RM's...well I love everything you are wearing!!



Love you ladies!  Thanks for the love and kindness.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

C4h, I love your outfit!


----------



## laurenrr

your shoes are a-mazing!



Crazy4Handbags said:


> Looking oh so fine ladies!!!
> 
> Knas - someone get the fire hose bc this lady is on fire!!! Hotness!!!
> 
> Kiwi - adorable outfit and who doesn't love a bal jacket? Not me! Looking supa cute as usual!
> 
> With my fave RMs:
> 
> I am in love with my new Fly London Yunas!!! And I am head over heels for this red... It's a bright orangey red and the style is versatile!


----------



## knasarae

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Looking oh so fine ladies!!!
> 
> Knas - someone get the fire hose bc this lady is on fire!!! Hotness!!!
> 
> Kiwi - adorable outfit and who doesn't love a bal jacket? Not me! Looking supa cute as usual!
> 
> With my fave RMs:
> 
> I am in love with my new Fly London Yunas!!! And I am head over heels for this red... It's a bright orangey red and the style is versatile!


 
Thanks and your looking like a hot mama!!! Love the shoes!



thegoreprincess said:


> Knas, you look HOT.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Thanks Talldrnk, Lauren, and Knas!  

Talldrnk - maybe a red cardi would've amped the outfit to a novel one.  I need to build up my cardi collection like yours.  

Lauren - these shoes are mama-approved!  Very comfy!


----------



## summer6310

*Crazy4Handbags*, your mams are so gorgeous, they're unique and go with everything! and the shoes are so cute! Now I'm thinking about to get the ostrich one after seeing all ur pics heehee. Is the white ostrich high maintenance/easy to get dirty?


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I feel like I've been MIA from the RM forum for a little while. I _*finally*_ was offered an associate attorney position at a law firm here (7 months after graduation), so it's a good "busy," but my internet time is certainly suffered lately. 

Catch up time! 

*knas,* you're smokin'! I can never pull off the whole "dressy shorts" look, but I adore it on other people, and you look fantastic! 

*kiwi,* beautiful swing, and love the combo with the bal jacket!  

*Crazy4,* I'm so in love with your ostrich MAM. I may just have to purchase that bag! You're shoes are so fun and they look really comfy. Love 'em! 

Hubby and I went out to eat last night before our weekly trivia night. Old Zara jacket, but new tank with my bombe MAC. The color of the shoes did come out very well, the pic makes them look like they clash with the bag, but they didn't in person.


----------



## AJ1025

Looking tres foxy as usual, Courtney- love the shoes, too!


----------



## besabonita

*Courtney*, first congrats on your Associate Attorney position!!!

You look fabulous as always, and love, love your Bombe MAC!!!


----------



## baghag411

Congratulations Courtney!!!  That's wonderful!!!  Are you getting a new RM to celebrate?


----------



## Fenix

Courtney, congrats on your job! The Bombe MAC looks great on you ^_^


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

summer6310 said:


> *Crazy4Handbags*, your mams are so gorgeous, they're unique and go with everything! and the shoes are so cute! Now I'm thinking about to get the ostrich one after seeing all ur pics heehee. Is the white ostrich high maintenance/easy to get dirty?



Thanks, summer!  The ostrich is pretty low maintenance, in my opinion.  The leather is pretty stiff with glazing on top.  If you ever get some light stains, white pencil eraser would work just fine!  



CourtneyMc22 said:


> I feel like I've been MIA from the RM forum for a little while. I _*finally*_ was offered an associate attorney position at a law firm here (7 months after graduation), so it's a good "busy," but my internet time is certainly suffered lately.
> 
> Catch up time!
> 
> *knas,* you're smokin'! I can never pull off the whole "dressy shorts" look, but I adore it on other people, and you look fantastic!
> 
> *kiwi,* beautiful swing, and love the combo with the bal jacket!
> 
> *Crazy4,* I'm so in love with your ostrich MAM. I may just have to purchase that bag! You're shoes are so fun and they look really comfy. Love 'em!
> 
> Hubby and I went out to eat last night before our weekly trivia night. Old Zara jacket, but new tank with my bombe MAC. The color of the shoes did come out very well, the pic makes them look like they clash with the bag, but they didn't in person.



Courtney - Big congrats on your new job!!!  You must be so happy and your hubby so proud!  Love your outfit!


----------



## Belle79

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I feel like I've been MIA from the RM forum for a little while. I _*finally*_ was offered an associate attorney position at a law firm here (7 months after graduation), so it's a good "busy," but my internet time is certainly suffered lately.
> 
> Catch up time!
> 
> *knas,* you're smokin'! I can never pull off the whole "dressy shorts" look, but I adore it on other people, and you look fantastic!
> 
> *kiwi,* beautiful swing, and love the combo with the bal jacket!
> 
> *Crazy4,* I'm so in love with your ostrich MAM. I may just have to purchase that bag! You're shoes are so fun and they look really comfy. Love 'em!
> 
> Hubby and I went out to eat last night before our weekly trivia night. Old Zara jacket, but new tank with my bombe MAC. The color of the shoes did come out very well, the pic makes them look like they clash with the bag, but they didn't in person.


 
*Courtney* you look great and I love those sexy shoes!


----------



## KatyEm

*Courtney*, you look great and congrats on the new job!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Congrats *Courtney*! You deserve the new position! And you look great as always! Love that Bombe MAC on you!!


----------



## Lulugurl2006

Great outfit Courtney!!!


----------



## JennyErin

Congrats *Courtney*!! Your MAC looks great on you and I love the shoes!!! Looking amazing!


----------



## Lucki247

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I feel like I've been MIA from the RM forum for a little while. I _*finally*_ was offered an associate attorney position at a law firm here (7 months after graduation), so it's a good "busy," but my internet time is certainly suffered lately.
> 
> Catch up time!
> 
> *knas,* you're smokin'! I can never pull off the whole "dressy shorts" look, but I adore it on other people, and you look fantastic!
> 
> *kiwi,* beautiful swing, and love the combo with the bal jacket!
> 
> *Crazy4,* I'm so in love with your ostrich MAM. I may just have to purchase that bag! You're shoes are so fun and they look really comfy. Love 'em!
> 
> Hubby and I went out to eat last night before our weekly trivia night. Old Zara jacket, but new tank with my bombe MAC. The color of the shoes did come out very well, the pic makes them look like they clash with the bag, but they didn't in person.



Courtney you look great! Love that blazer.


----------



## niseixtenshi

Here I am w/ my new MAM


----------



## anbii

Love your outfit and bombe MAC *Courtney*!!

Cute picture with your MAM, *niseixtenshi*!!


----------



## anbii

I haven't taken any pictures with my purses really, but here's my flame


----------



## Avalon Bleu

^OMG! That is the BEST purse porn I have seen in a while!! Gorgeous flame, anbii.


----------



## Cocolo

Courtney your whole look is awesome, I love those shoes with the Bombe.  And congratulations on your position with the law firm.  That is great news.


----------



## Cocolo

*niseixtenshi* what a great Mam.  You look lovely with that bag.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Thanks so much *Besa, AJ, baghag, Fenix, Crazy4, Belle79, KatyEm, kiwi, Lulugurl, JennyErin, Lucki, Cocolo *and *anbii*!!!! y'all are so sweet! 

*Baghag,* I do want to buy myself something nice soon, but not sure what yet. 

*Anbii*, you need to add those beautiful pictures in the RM art thread! They are amazing!

*niseixtenshi*, ur MAM looks so smooshy and perfect! congrats on your new bag!


----------



## Belle79

niseixtenshi said:


> Here I am w/ my new MAM


 
Love it! Is the the new MAM from Luna Boston? It looks like it has the new zipper pulls...


----------



## JennyErin

Nis, your MAM looks awesome on you! Beautiful bag!

Anbil WOW! Great pictures!! Your flame is stunning!


----------



## niseixtenshi

Anbii - Thanks! Your bag is so pretty! 

cocolo - ty 

Courtney - Loving your style + bag!


----------



## Fenix

niseixtenshi said:


> Here I am w/ my new MAM


You look adorable, and I love your hair !




anbii said:


> I haven't taken any pictures with my purses really, but here's my flame


Congrats! Beautiful pictures ^_^


----------



## anbii

Thanks *Avalon Bleu*, *Courtney*, *JennyErin*, *Niseixtenshi*, and *Fenix*!!!

*Avalon* Hehe your post definitely made me giggle! 

Thanks *Courtney*!! I didn't even know there was an art thread


----------



## papierteresa

*anbii*, the flame is tdf...simply gorgeous


----------



## niseixtenshi

Fenix said:


> You look adorable, and I love your hair !



Aww, you're too sweet. Thank you.


----------



## papierteresa

*niseixtenshi*, your MAM is the perfect size for you. looks great!


----------



## niseixtenshi

Belle79 said:


> Love it! Is the the new MAM from Luna Boston? It looks like it has the new zipper pulls...



Thanks! I actually got it from Zappos.


----------



## Lucki247

Very cute niseixtenshi!


----------



## fshnonmymind

Showing my Rendezvous clutch some love!


----------



## TaraP

*niseixtenshi *- Love you with your new MAM! It looks so beautiful and soft.. I'm sure it will break-in in no time.. Congrats!

*anbii *- Congrats on your new Flame! Awesome pics! 

*fshnonmymind*- Looking good! Great outfit and love that you're keeping the love alive for the Rendezvous...


----------



## AJ1025

fshon- SO CUTE!  I love the purple patent Rendezvous; I let one get away on Ebay a few months ago and have regretted it since- such a cute clutch and it looks great on you!!


----------



## JennyErin

*Fshn* Looking so good!!!


----------



## fshnonmymind

Thanks *Tara*, *AJ* and *Jenny*.
*AJ*, I wonder if your were eyeing this Rendezvous on Ebay?!


----------



## BeautifyMyLife

Hi ladies! This is from my trip to Sonoma wine country last week...my MAC was with me at all times and was the perfect vacation bag -- not too big, not too small.


----------



## blueteapot

Beautiful MAC, beautifymylife! It's perfect for spring!


----------



## BeautifyMyLife

blueteapot said:


> Beautiful MAC, beautifymylife! It's perfect for spring!


Thank you! I love it, and the leather is already softening up perfectly after a week of wear.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Love your mac beautifymylife.  Butter is such a pretty color!


----------



## JennyErin

*Beauty* what a beauty!! You and your MAC look perfect together!! Also, jealous of a napa vacay, looks beautiful there!


----------



## Belle79

BeautifyMyLife said:


> Hi ladies! This is from my trip to Sonoma wine country last week...my MAC was with me at all times and was the perfect vacation bag -- not too big, not too small.


 
Great pic - so colorful and Springy!


----------



## JennyErin

JennyErin said:


> *Beauty* what a beauty!! You and your MAC look perfect together!! Also, jealous of a sonoma vacay, looks beautiful there!


 .

I didn't mean to quote this I meant to change napa to sonoma, sigh, I am out of it today.


----------



## ghall

LOVE LOVE LOVE that butter mac Beautify!! it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shiw1001

BeautifyMyLife said:


> Hi ladies! This is from my trip to Sonoma wine country last week...my MAC was with me at all times and was the perfect vacation bag -- not too big, not too small.



it looks really beautiful on you. i'm contemplating on getting this MAC but scared of jean transfer. is it prone to one?


----------



## anbii

Great pics *fshnon* and *beautify*!!


----------



## AJ1025

fshnonmymind said:


> Thanks *Tara*, *AJ* and *Jenny*.
> *AJ*, I wonder if your were eyeing this Rendezvous on Ebay?!



I bet it's one in the same!  Congrats on getting her- it's such a beautiful bag!


----------



## kiwishopper

Here is me with my WB BBW MAB!


----------



## thegoreprincess

kiwishopper said:


> Here is me with my WB BBW MAB!



Looks gorgeous & amazing on you!


----------



## anbii

Awesome picture with your mab, *kiwi*!! You look great!


----------



## thegoreprincess

anbii said:


> I haven't taken any pictures with my purses really, but here's my flame



Beautiful photos!


----------



## BeautifyMyLife

Thanks, ladies! Sonoma IS gorgeous!


----------



## BeautifyMyLife

Shiw1001 said:


> it looks really beautiful on you. i'm contemplating on getting this MAC but scared of jean transfer. is it prone to one?



Unfortunately there was some denim transfer, despite washing my jeans in vinegar 
However, I decided not to stress out about it, as long as it's just on the back. Since it's a bag that clearly has a back and a front, it's not as big a deal to me.


----------



## knasarae

I see I've fallen behind again.  fshnonmymind Beautify and kiwi, all of you are looking


----------



## Shiw1001

BeautifyMyLife said:


> Unfortunately there was some denim transfer, despite washing my jeans in vinegar
> However, I decided not to stress out about it, as long as it's just on the back. Since it's a bag that clearly has a back and a front, it's not as big a deal to me.


 
Thanks for this info BeautifyMyLife


----------



## besabonita

*fshnonmymind*,  *Beautify*,  & *kiw*i, you all look wonderful & love all your RM's!!!


----------



## JennyErin

Looking great *Kiwi*!


----------



## kiwi99z

My very first Rebecca Minkoff bag; the MAC in Metallic Anthracite


----------



## kiwi99z

Great looking bag  Love the combo, *Kiwishopper*!


----------



## sandc

This one is funny.  Here I am with my black ink MAC standing next to the worlds biggest chicken wing.  So dorky!


----------



## frootloops

[/IMG]






The MAC in wine! This is my first RM; and I'm totally in love! I'm addicted! Heeelp!


----------



## LindaP

sandc said:


> This one is funny.  Here I am with my black ink MAC standing next to the worlds biggest chicken wing.  So dorky!



 Too cute!


----------



## LindaP

frootloops said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MAC in wine! This is my first RM; and I'm totally in love! I'm addicted! Heeelp!




It looks great on you,  love your outfit!


----------



## frootloops

thanks @LindaP! Am on the way for a wedding reception!


----------



## Belle79

frootloops said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MAC in wine! This is my first RM; and I'm totally in love! I'm addicted! Heeelp!


 
You look stunning! Is that an Hermes belt?? Congrats on your MAC


----------



## frootloops

Belle79 said:


> You look stunning! Is that an Hermes belt?? Congrats on your MAC



Yes it is! It's the red/black reversible with gold HW!


----------



## rael

what a pretty girl!


----------



## besabonita

*kiwi99z*, love your Metallic Anthracite MAC, you look great!!

*sandc*, love your Black Ink MAC! And just out of curiosity, where is the worlds largest chicken wing???

*frootloops*, love your MAC & your dress, you are stunning!!


----------



## frootloops

Thanks guys! Here's another one with my bf; he wasn't quite prepared for the pic, hence the face! Dun mind him!


----------



## sandc

besabonita said:


> *sandc*, love your Black Ink MAC! And just out of curiosity, where is the worlds largest chicken wing???



It is near St. Petersburg FL.

http://www.johnspass.com/


----------



## anbii

Thank you *tgp*!! You have a gorgeous boyy in your pic!!


thegoreprincess said:


> Beautiful photos!




Beautiful pics *frootloops*!! Loving your belt and mac! and congrats on your fist RM!!


----------



## LindaP

frootloops said:


> Thanks guys! Here's another one with my bf; he wasn't quite prepared for the pic, hence the face! Dun mind him!


 

Awww, you two are darling!!


----------



## JennyErin

*Sandc* I love your pic! Giant things are funny!

*Frootloops* I love your outfit! And your MAC is such a beautiful color!

Everyone looks fab!


----------



## knasarae

sandc said:


> This one is funny. Here I am with my black ink MAC standing next to the worlds biggest chicken wing. So dorky!


 
Lol!! This is super funny... you look great with your MAC!



frootloops said:


> Thanks guys! Here's another one with my bf; he wasn't quite prepared for the pic, hence the face! Dun mind him!


 
Hot couple!!! Love that dress!


----------



## knasarae

Well, two weekends, two weddings, two Minkoffs.  The first is last weekend with my Charcoal Patent MAC and the latter is my Pepper/gold studded Rocker with a shorter aftermarket strap.  (Excuse the white legs in the first shot, the camera flash did that lol)


----------



## yeoubi

wow *knas*, you look stunning!

I love how the mac suits both casual & dressy outfits- and your pics are the epitome of the dressed-up mac


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

knasarae said:


> Well, two weekends, two weddings, two Minkoffs.  The first is last weekend with my Charcoal Patent MAC and the latter is my Pepper/gold studded Rocker with a shorter aftermarket strap.  (Excuse the white legs in the first shot, the camera flash did that lol)



You are gorgeous!


----------



## knasarae

yeoubi said:


> wow *knas*, you look stunning!
> 
> I love how the mac suits both casual & dressy outfits- and your pics are the epitome of the dressed-up mac


 


Crazy4Handbags said:


> You are gorgeous!


 
Aw thanks ladies!!  I too, love how versatile little RM's are!


----------



## Fenix

You look lovely, Knas! I love your second outfit ^_^


----------



## JennyErin

*Knas* you look amazing!! Love the first dress with the flowers on it!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

knasarae said:


> Well, two weekends, two weddings, two Minkoffs.  The first is last weekend with my Charcoal Patent MAC and the latter is my Pepper/gold studded Rocker with a shorter aftermarket strap.  (Excuse the white legs in the first shot, the camera flash did that lol)



Knas, you look SO gorgeous!!


----------



## knasarae

Aw thanks ladies!!  And I forgot to show you guys my wedding manicure.


----------



## selkiewriter

^^That nail effect is amazing! I wish I was that creative with my manis.


----------



## blueteapot

fruitlooops, your outfit was gorgeous! you two are so cute.
knasarae, your outfits inspired me for 2 upcoming weddings i have to go to!


----------



## jc0812

Wow, amazing looks knas!


----------



## AJ1025

You're a knockout, Knas, per usual and I love the wedding manicure!


----------



## JennyErin

My first day of wearing my new to me GA Mattie. I love this bag!


----------



## thegoreprincess

JennyErin said:


> My first day of wearing my new to me GA Mattie. I love this bag!



GA Mattie looks SO FAB!


----------



## poonski

A girls night out with my sister and I. We love our MACs!


----------



## yeoubi

JennyErin said:


> My first day of wearing my new to me GA Mattie. I love this bag!




It kinda matches your hair  you look great!


----------



## JennyErin

*poonski* you and your sister look great!! Looks like a fun night out!

Thanks *TGP* and *yeoubi* I guess it does kind of match haha!


----------



## pradapiggy

poonski said:


> A girls night out with my sister and I. We love our MACs!



So cute! Is that green the Leaf green? It's so rich.


----------



## purplewithenvy

Here is my PH 3zip MAC and me 











To see more pictures, check out my blog! www.crushingonclothes.com yay!


----------



## besabonita

Oh, love the PH MAC *purplewithenvy* , and your outfit too, very well put together & haute!!


----------



## poonski

pradapiggy said:


> So cute! Is that green the Leaf green? It's so rich.



Yes! It's a lovely green, it goes with a lot of my outfits. I love it. And ty.


----------



## knasarae

Thanks ladies!!  Manicures have become another passion of mine.  I love how affordable it is to do such great looks!



JennyErin said:


> My first day of wearing my new to me GA Mattie. I love this bag!


 
Looks great on you!



poonski said:


> Beautiful!!  Love the Green Leaf and what color is your sister's?
> 
> A girls night out with my sister and I. We love our MACs!


 


purplewithenvy said:


> Here is my PH 3zip MAC and me
> 
> 
> To see more pictures, check out my blog! www.crushingonclothes.com yay!


 
Love both shots!! I have one of these... it's so versatile and the color is gorgeous!


----------



## LindaP

purplewithenvy said:


> Here is my PH 3zip MAC and me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To see more pictures, check out my blog! www.crushingonclothes.com yay!


 

Looks fab!  I love that your pic really is of RM in action!


----------



## anbii

Love your 3zip *purplewithenvy*!! Goes well with your outfit!


----------



## purplewithenvy

Thank you so much everyone! I love the versatility of this bag, both in color and size!


----------



## Is it on sale?

purplewithenvy said:


> Here is my PH 3zip MAC and me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To see more pictures, check out my blog! www.crushingonclothes.com yay!



One of my fave-o-rite MACs!  I have this bag too...love the color and the leather!  It looks great on you, I esp. love the first photo!


----------



## JennyErin

*Purple* I love your PH 3 zip. PH is such a beautiful color!


----------



## Sparklybags

Purple Rocker






Tangarine MAM


----------



## katelove477

sparklybags i love your second outfit, very spring chic!!!


----------



## fshnonmymind

Here was me this weekend with one of my faves:


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Fashion I love your outfits
Me and my nautical blue mac


----------



## Sparklybags

katelove477 said:


> sparklybags i love your second outfit, very spring chic!!!


 

Thank You


----------



## fshnonmymind

Thanks, *talldrnk*!!! I love that jacket and top of yours!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Sparklybags said:


> Purple Rocker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tangarine MAM



Love your outfit with Tangy MAM!



fshnonmymind said:


> Here was me this weekend with one of my faves:




Beautiful!


----------



## JennyErin

*sparkly* I love your MAM such a beautiful color!

*Fshn* Fab MAC!

*talldrnk* I love your whole outfit! You look awesome!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

thanks Jenny
Fashion- the jacket is michael kors from nordstrom rack.  You can also find it on overstock sometimes.
My top is f21 from late last yr.


----------



## Joceybaby23

poonski said:


> A girls night out with my sister and I. We love our MACs!


 

Poonski - What colors are these MACs? They are beautiful!


----------



## AJ1025

Talldrink- you look adorable, I love your outfit and the nautical MAC!!


----------



## poonski

Joceybaby23 said:


> Poonski - What colors are these MACs? They are beautiful!



Hi Joceybaby23, both MACs were purchased from a SS, so i have no idea what the colors are called. Maybe you can refer back to the thread i revealed them on and probably find it there? I'm sorry, I hope this helps.

Here's the link to my thread:http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/come-look-what-i-scored-todays-rb-ss-642503.html

And thanks for the wonderful compliments everyone.


----------



## Belle79

Off to get a pedicure with my Almond Swing!


----------



## TaraP

*Talldrnk*- You look great! Can't wait to say hi at the SS.

*Belle*- Pretty pretty pretty! Hope you enjoyed the pedi!


----------



## daintdoll

sandc said:


> It is near St. Petersburg FL.
> 
> http://www.johnspass.com/


 
Haha! I work in St. Pete...Must go find the chicken wing and sandc w/ her MAC!


----------



## yeoubi

fshnonmymind said:


> Here was me this weekend with one of my faves:




that color scheme really complements your skin tone, I love it!


----------



## beesaunt

Electric Orange Nikki (though it's red to me, redder than this photo shows). First Nikki. Love it!


----------



## AJ1025

^^I love that color, beesaunt, such an awesome pop!


----------



## beesaunt

It's even richer in person! Been looking for a red handbag for a long time. So glad I waited for the right one. Perfect spring/summer bag...


----------



## JennyErin

*Bella* I LOVE your swing! What a beautiful bag and I love the color!

*Bees* Your Nikki looks great on you! Such a great vibrant color!


----------



## Fashion1

Today with old school chocolate MAC, and also some mod pics of my new to me BQP MAC.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Fashion1 said:


> Today with old school chocolate MAC, and also some mod pics of my new to me BQP MAC.



Love both, Fashion!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Fashion1 said:


> Today with old school chocolate MAC, and also some mod pics of my new to me BQP MAC.


so jealous of your BQP mac


----------



## laurenrr

i love your chocolate mac Fashion


----------



## AJ1025

Fashion1 said:


> Today with old school chocolate MAC, and also some mod pics of my new to me BQP MAC.




Looking good, Fashion!  That chocolate MAC looks incredible!!


----------



## besabonita

Everyone looks so great!!! Keep the pictures posting


----------



## fshnonmymind

Me and my striped mini Cherish tote had some fun in Ikea this past weekend.


----------



## knasarae

Ikea is so overwhelming, lol!!!

You look fab!! Love the shoes!!!


----------



## fshnonmymind

Thanks, *knas*!! I never go to Ikea without a mission so I don't spend forever in there.


----------



## JennyErin

*Fashion* Love the MACs and your outfit! Where did you find those shorts! I love them!

*fshnon* Looking great with that Cherish!


----------



## GelTea

OK, so this is not my RM..yet. Here I am at Bloomies in SF with what I think is a Beau clutch. I havent seen it elsewhere and I didn't bother to look at the price because I am banned. It doesn't have the separated interiors the way the other Beau clutches do, which is a plus. I can't stop thinking about this bag. Wish I had a % off coupon. Sorry about the blurriness.


----------



## Belle79

GelTea said:


> OK, so this is not my RM..yet. Here I am at Bloomies in SF with what I think is a Beau clutch. I havent seen it elsewhere and I didn't bother to look at the price because I am banned. It doesn't have the separated interiors the way the other Beau clutches do, which is a plus. I can't stop thinking about this bag. Wish I had a % off coupon. Sorry about the blurriness.


 
Pretty! I like this one too - it's $295 and there is one on ebay for slightly more but Rebecca signed it


----------



## beesaunt

Sorry, I know I already posted once but I so LOVE this Nikki! So gorgeous...

*fshnonmymind* - love the shoes!


----------



## besabonita

Everyone looks fabulous!!


----------



## JennyErin

*bees* I won't ever tire of seeing your nikki action shots! It is a beautiful bag!!


----------



## booksandbags

that's a great color bees! it's like tomato


----------



## Cloud5

Hi Ladies!  I haven't posted in a long time but this week I took out Miss Sunshine MAM!  It's my first RM and I think she is so lovely!


----------



## besabonita

Love Miss Sunshine *Cloud5*!!


----------



## AJ1025

Cloud5 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I haven't posted in a long time but this week I took out Miss Sunshine MAM!  It's my first RM and I think she is so lovely!



Wow- so cute! Just the shot of Sunshine I needed after a dreary day!


----------



## fshnonmymind

*Cloud*, that is a gorgeous yellow bag!!!

I broke out an oldie yesterday:


----------



## annam

I  this MAC. 




fshnonmymind said:


> *Cloud*, that is a gorgeous yellow bag!!!
> 
> I broke out an oldie yesterday:


----------



## KatyEm

Cloud5 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I haven't posted in a long time but this week I took out Miss Sunshine MAM!  It's my first RM and I think she is so lovely!



love this!! what a gorgeous color, you look great!


----------



## CheriBlossom

Wine tasting with my Olive MAM...and, oh yeah, my husband tagged along too


----------



## JennyErin

Wow so many beautiful bags on one page!!  Sunshine MAM is Soooo beautiful cloud!! Fashion your MAC looks fab on you! Great color combo! Cheri olive MAM is amazing! I would love to pet it!


----------



## knasarae

Loving all these pics. I've been rockin my Mustard Croc MN all week cause it's been raining cats and dogs!


----------



## rael

Love your pics CheriBlossom!  : )


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

that olive leather is gorgeous cheriblossom


----------



## oopsididitagain

fshnonmymind said:


> *Cloud*, that is a gorgeous yellow bag!!!
> 
> I broke out an oldie yesterday:


That light blue MAC is beautiful.  I love it!  I would sure do a double take if I saw you with that downtown.


----------



## sandc

My nude/black MAM and I at Nordies.  The SA not only complimented it, she went and got another SA to look at it.


----------



## Tigistylist

sandc said:


> My nude/black MAM and I at Nordies. The SA not only complimented it, she went and got another SA to look at it.


 
About time you took her out to play! She looks amazing!


----------



## Belle79

sandc said:


> My nude/black MAM and I at Nordies. The SA not only complimented it, she went and got another SA to look at it.


 
You look great - love this look


----------



## AJ1025

sandc said:


> My nude/black MAM and I at Nordies.  The SA not only complimented it, she went and got another SA to look at it.



You look great, sandc, love that contrast ostrich MAM!


----------



## sandc

Thanks ladies!  I took her a out for a few days in a row about a month ago.  We ended up at the salon and my esthetician volunteered to carry it up front for me and was modeling it in the mirror.


----------



## sandc

Did ya notice I was in the purse dept?!   Of course!


----------



## baghag411

^^There are other departments in stores??!!!

You look lovely with this MAM, btw. . .


----------



## Tigistylist

baghag411 said:


> ^^There are other departments in stores??!!!
> 
> You look lovely with this MAM, btw. . .


 
YES! With Makeup, lipgloss!!!!!


----------



## baghag411




----------



## c0uture

Wore this yesterday for the first time (forgot to take pics with it on, oops!), got it for $50 at a RM sample sale because it didn't have a strap. Found a similar strap for it on eBay (I could've got a longer strap, but I wanted this length). I love the color, I think it's great for the spring/summer.


----------



## knasarae

sandc said:


> My nude/black MAM and I at Nordies. The SA not only complimented it, she went and got another SA to look at it.


 
Very nice!!



c0uture said:


> Wore this yesterday for the first time (forgot to take pics with it on, oops!), got it for $50 at a RM sample sale because it didn't have a strap. Found a similar strap for it on eBay (I could've got a longer strap, but I wanted this length). I love the color, I think it's great for the spring/summer.


 
Great pink.  This is gonna be great for summer.


----------



## knasarae

Out at the mall this weekend with my Mustard Croc Mini Nikki.






And going out with my girlfriends last night with my Lavender Studded Rocker.





And the corresponding nails, of course.


----------



## baghag411

*LOVE* your hair!!!!  OMG! Your nails are soooooo cute!!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I love your hair!  Your nails look great and I really love the top in the shot with your lavender rocker.


----------



## madbrinks238

whoaaaaa....knas!  the design on ur nails! looks cool!!


----------



## knasarae

Thanks ladies!!!  Ha ha, I keep trying to brush my hair off my shoulders when I do stuff and have to keep reminding myself it's not there anymore! 

HGG, I got the top from Kohl's.  It's Simply Vera by Vera Wang.


----------



## poonski

Took my MAM out for some Starbucks.


----------



## katelove477

poonski, love the bag and the drink looks delish too!!


----------



## katelove477

c0uture said:


> Wore this yesterday for the first time (forgot to take pics with it on, oops!), got it for $50 at a RM sample sale because it didn't have a strap. Found a similar strap for it on eBay (I could've got a longer strap, but I wanted this length). I love the color, I think it's great for the spring/summer.



AH! I love this purse! the color is so perfect on the mac


----------



## c0uture

Thank you *knassess & katelove477*


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

knasarae said:


> Thanks ladies!!!  Ha ha, I keep trying to brush my hair off my shoulders when I do stuff and have to keep reminding myself it's not there anymore!
> 
> HGG, I got the top from Kohl's.  It's Simply Vera by Vera Wang.



Thank you   I will have to go check that one out.


----------



## baghag411

OT: I don't understand how Vera Wang has the cutest clothes at Kohls, but the bags are hideous!!!!  

Back to topic. . .


----------



## besabonita

*knas*, I LOVE your new haircut, so perfect and pretty!!


----------



## besabonita

baghag411 said:


> OT: I don't understand how Vera Wang has the cutest clothes at Kohls, but the bags are hideous!!!!
> 
> Back to topic. . .



I have a kohls 20 minutes away, but have never been...guess I need to go check it out!!


----------



## rael

Poonski, your mam looks great at Starbucks!  : )


----------



## rael

besabonita said:


> I have a kohls 20 minutes away, but have never been...guess I need to go check it out!!


 
Besa, you must check out Kohl's, I was at Kohl's in SD, it was nice!  
now you have a new store to check out!    : )


----------



## Belle79

rael said:


> Besa, you must check out Kohl's, I was at Kohl's in SD, it was nice!
> now you have a new store to check out! : )


 
Kohls carries a clothing line by Lauren Conrad too that's pretty cute...


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

With my 3zip eb (sorry the pic is so big! Uploading from my iPhone)


----------



## tejava

Wow! Fabulous!  The necklace is stunning paired with the MAC!



Crazy4Handbags said:


> With my 3zip eb (sorry the pic is so big! Uploading from my iPhone)


----------



## JennyErin

*Sandc* You look great with your MAM! I love your shoes too!

*C0uture* What a great color MAC! Looks great for spring!

*Knas* As always you look amazing!! I love how co-ordinated you are with you Mustard Mini Nikki!


----------



## AJ1025

Crazy4Handbags said:


> With my 3zip eb (sorry the pic is so big! Uploading from my iPhone)



C4H- you always look so adorable!  I love the EB 3-Zip paired with the Lanvin for H&M necklace- very dramatic and fun pops of color!  I've been dying to get one of those necklaces and now that I've seen how stunning it is on you, I think I have to pull the trigger.


----------



## CivicGirl

*Crazy4Handbags* - The hot pink + electric blue pairing is so gorgeous!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

tejava said:


> Wow! Fabulous!  The necklace is stunning paired with the MAC!



Thanks, tejava!  :kiss:



AJ1025 said:


> C4H- you always look so adorable!  I love the EB 3-Zip paired with the Lanvin for H&M necklace- very dramatic and fun pops of color!  I've been dying to get one of those necklaces and now that I've seen how stunning it is on you, I think I have to pull the trigger.



Thanks, AJ!  I love this necklace!  It's a bit on the heavy side b/c the non-beads are made of coated metal, but sooooo worth the neck workout.  Two birds, one stone... In my case two chins one stone.    I don't think you'll be disappointed with this necklace.  



CivicGirl said:


> *Crazy4Handbags* - The hot pink + electric blue pairing is so gorgeous!



Thanks, CivicGirl!  I agree and it's my favorite fluorescent combo!


----------



## ghall

Jude's mama is a HOTTIE!!!


----------



## JennyErin

*Poonski* Your MAM looks like some smooshy goodness at Starbucks!!

*C4H* Your EB Clutch is beautiful!! Love your pairing it with that pink necklace. Fab!


----------



## besabonita

Stunning *C4H*!!!!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

ghall said:


> Jude's mama is a HOTTIE!!!



Thanks, ghall!  That means a lot coming from a hottie! 



JennyErin said:


> *Poonski* Your MAM looks like some smooshy goodness at Starbucks!!
> 
> *C4H* Your EB Clutch is beautiful!! Love your pairing it with that pink necklace. Fab!



Thanks, Jenny!  



besabonita said:


> Stunning *C4H*!!!!



Thanks, besabonita!


----------



## JennyErin

Light Grey MAM in action in the bathroom!! Sorry for the terrible lighting.


----------



## laurenrr

taking mh mac for a ride - i can't say enough about this leather/color-it is soooo pretty in the sun


----------



## milwifey5863

^^^ I love the MH MAC on you!  I just got mine a few days ago but I think it looks horrible next to my skin tone.  Your pics are making me hold off on returning mine.


----------



## laurenrr

^thanks! i really love it, in the sun it is almost amber. its a really unusual and unique color and the leather texture is divine!


----------



## TaraP

*knas*~ Always love your pics.. You look great dressed up or down... Cute nailz!

*C4H*~ I love your style! It's awesome.. You can never go wrong with anything EB. Great oufit!

*Jenny*~ I can never get enough of MAM pics.. Favorite bag of all time.. You look lovely..

*lauren*~ Cute pic... Looks so pretty in the sunlight.. Glad to see you're enjoying it!


----------



## LindaP

laurenrr said:


> taking mh mac for a ride - i can't say enough about this leather/color-it is soooo pretty in the sun


 

Soooo pretty,   I love the Metallic Honey!


----------



## JennyErin

*laurenrr* that color is amazing!! She looks pretty content on your lap too!


----------



## laurenrr

JennyErin said:


> *laurenrr* that color is amazing!! She looks pretty content on your lap too!


 
thanks *JennyErin*, i love your mod shots, you always look so put together and happy


----------



## JennyErin

lol thanks *Laurenrr*!! I am a pretty happy chick most of the the time.


----------



## knasarae

Hmm... I think I need a MH MAC.


----------



## laurenrr




----------



## fshnonmymind

Since I haven't purchased a new bag in awhile, I've been breaking out my oldies. Here is my patent red Mini Nikki:


----------



## thegoreprincess

knasarae said:


> Hmm... I think I need a MH MAC.



Yes, yes, yes, you do! Think of the nail polishes you could buy to match it, too!!!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

JennyErin said:


> Light Grey MAM in action in the bathroom!! Sorry for the terrible lighting.



Such a pretty lady!  I love your pants and shoes combo!  



laurenrr said:


> taking mh mac for a ride - i can't say enough about this leather/color-it is soooo pretty in the sun



Mh looks so gorgeous in the sun, next to your jeans!



TaraPep said:


> *knas*~ Always love your pics.. You look great dressed up or down... Cute nailz!
> 
> *C4H*~ I love your style! It's awesome.. You can never go wrong with anything EB. Great oufit!
> 
> *Jenny*~ I can never get enough of MAM pics.. Favorite bag of all time.. You look lovely..
> 
> *lauren*~ Cute pic... Looks so pretty in the sunlight.. Glad to see you're enjoying it!



Thanks, Tara!  You've got a rockin style yourself.



fshnonmymind said:


> Since I haven't purchased a new bag in awhile, I've been breaking out my oldies. Here is my patent red Mini Nikki:



Hot!  Love all your outfits over at the wardrobe subf!


----------



## JennyErin

fshnonmymind said:


> Since I haven't purchased a new bag in awhile, I've been breaking out my oldies. Here is my patent red Mini Nikki:


 
*fshnon *you look great as always!! I love your red dress!


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks *C4H*. I love me some ankle strap!!


----------



## fshnonmymind

Thanks, *Crazy4Handbags* and *JennyErin*!!!


----------



## katelove477

ooo i love that outfit!! what a cool mix of red and green, fshn!


----------



## ghall

Love that patent red nikki!!

Im using my almond bombe mac today!


----------



## gwendolen

^ Hella gorgeous bag! Stunning on you! And great match with the dress!


----------



## ghall

Thanks so much Gwendolen!!!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

gwendolen said:


> ^ Hella gorgeous bag! Stunning on you! And great match with the dress!



Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## Tigistylist

If anyone has Codi's phone number, please PM me. For some reason search isn't working for me. Thanks!


----------



## JennyErin

Woot Woot *ghall*!! You are looking good!! That bombe looks so good with your dress!


----------



## ghall

thanks C4H and Jenny


----------



## kiwishopper

Ghall, looking great with the bag and the outfit!


----------



## Priyas

If I am not wrong,the number is (503) 213-3342





Tigistylist said:


> If anyone has Codi's phone number, please PM me. For some reason search isn't working for me. Thanks!


----------



## katelove477

ghall, perfect look! love the two tone mac!


----------



## Tigistylist

Priyas said:


> If I am not wrong,the number is (503) 213-3342


 


Thanks Dorkie me posted in the wrong area. Thanks again.


----------



## ghall

Thanks so much Kiwi and Kate !!!


----------



## Seto

Hi there! New to this part of tpf, I normally browse HH and Wardrobe.

Just picked up a MAC in fuchsia croc and I am smitten  Sad part is it was missing the strap, but it was such an unbelievable price for that reason, I couldn't walk away in the end.


----------



## shesnochill

^ oh my.. *Seto*, that is one gorgeous delicious dangerous bag! Holy smokes.. is that a part of RM's newest collection?


----------



## Seto

Thanks Annaversary! Um nope, I got it at Winners, from what I understand its from the nordstrom anniversary promotion? Maybe it was the sunlight that makes it looks different, it is darker indoors.


----------



## annam

SETO -  Hi!! Nice to see you here. Great Mac. I love the colour. Dying for one myself.


----------



## Seto

Ohhh I know that bag annam  Nice to see you over here too!


----------



## shesnochill

Seto said:


> Thanks Annaversary! Um nope, I got it at Winners, from what I understand its from the nordstrom anniversary promotion? Maybe it was the sunlight that makes it looks different, it is darker indoors.



What is Winners? Nonetheless, it's such an amazing color and I'm normally not a fan of croc = )


----------



## shesnochill

I've been using my RM Sample Cherish tote this week = ) Holds a ton!


----------



## katelove477

love the pink mac! that cherish tote look so fun


----------



## JennyErin

*Seto* croc MAC looks great on you!! I think the chain you have used works really well!

*Anna* love the cherish!!! Winners is a Canadian store, I think kind of like a TJ Maxx or something along those lines. You have to search them frequently but you can find some amazing deals and steals!


----------



## gwendolen




----------



## ghall

Love it gwendolen!! Bag twins!!!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Seto - Lovely MAC!  Looks great against your ruffle blouse/ dress.

Anna - Your sample Cherish is getting increasingly slouchy each time you post!  It's simply gorgeous!  And you, my dear, are getting cuter by the post!

Gwen - This bag looks great on you!


----------



## veyda

gwendolen said:


>



Wow that is really cute. I never even considered this style until  you posted this pic. Looks great on you!


----------



## thegoreprincess

gwendolen said:


>



The Admirer looks great on you!


----------



## JennyErin

*Gwen* Love the admirer looks perfect on you!


----------



## shesnochill

*JennyErin*, thanks for sharing what Winners is : ) it's added onto my list of "to visit" when i go to canada!

*gwendolen*, the cherish looks so good on you! it looks like it can hold a ton too!

*C4H*, hello! long time no tpf see : ) heh. the cherish is incredibly slouchy.. my only concern is that if i hold too much.. i'm afraid the skinny handles will snap :x


----------



## shesnochill

some older photos of my one and only MAC that i love oh so much 
black patent quilted mac with light gold hardware.


----------



## JennyErin

*Anna* Lol no problem!! I hope you actually find some good things when you visit winners one day! Some days there is a lot more miss than hit. Also your MAC looks so good on you!! Love the bright and sunny action shots!


----------



## gwendolen

Thanks guys  

And Anna, that first pair of shoes is HAWT! And the MAC too of course!


----------



## katelove477

great outfits, anna!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

HOTness, Anna!  Love both outfits!


----------



## kiwishopper

Anna, always love your mod pics! Keep them coming!


----------



## bagfashionista




----------



## JennyErin

Bagfashion - STUNNING!!!!


----------



## shesnochill

bagfashionista said:


>



 looking great *bagfashionista*. I love the color of your bag with the greens on your scarf.


----------



## shesnochill

Thank you ladies for your sweet comments 

*JennyErin*,* gwendolen*,* katelove477*,* Crazy4Handbags*,* kiwishopper*


----------



## poonski

bagfashionista said:


>



i love it!


----------



## poonski

annaversary said:


> some older photos of my one and only MAC that i love oh so much
> black patent quilted mac with light gold hardware.



My bestfriend has the same mac, i love how your outfits really complement the bag. Love it!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Me and my brand new smooshy sample sale Nikki


----------



## MsCandice

I am new to RM, I don't know what strap it was missing but it looks perfect on you. OMG Its such a fun color. Off to google to find one for myself. 



Seto said:


> Hi there! New to this part of tpf, I normally browse HH and Wardrobe.
> 
> Just picked up a MAC in fuchsia croc and I am smitten  Sad part is it was missing the strap, but it was such an unbelievable price for that reason, I couldn't walk away in the end.


----------



## JennyErin

*talldrnk* you look amazing with that nikki!!!


----------



## Cocolo

*TallDrnk* that is a beautiful bag.  Congratulations.  What is the lining and is that HW silver or gold?  I need a Black Nikki with Gold.  You look wonderful with it.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Cocolo said:


> *TallDrnk* that is a beautiful bag. Congratulations. What is the lining and is that HW silver or gold? I need a Black Nikki with Gold. You look wonderful with it.


 

thanks- its polka dot.  The hardware is silver.


----------



## knasarae

talldrnkofwater said:


> Me and my brand new smooshy sample sale Nikki


 


talldrnkofwater said:


> thanks- its polka dot. The hardware is silver.


 

Fantastic!!! Is it black or dark blue?


----------



## princesselektra

Crazy4Handbags said:


> With my 3zip eb (sorry the pic is so big! Uploading from my iPhone)



Love  it!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

knasarae said:


> Fantastic!!! Is it black or dark blue?



It's black.  I only own 1 other black bag so I had to buy it.   And the leather is amazing.


----------



## TaraP

talldrnkofwater said:


> It's black.  I only own 1 other black bag so I had to buy it.   And the leather is amazing.



You look fantastic carrying your new Nikki! And yes, I can attest to how awesome the leather is...


----------



## tejava

My Navy Quilted Swing and Pearlized Grey/Ivory Bombe MAM.


----------



## JennyErin

*Tejava* Love your pics!!! Your bombe MAM is so beautiful!!

Here I am last Friday with my black Affair at the airport, well the bathroom of the airport:






And this morning with my light gray MAM in the elevator:


----------



## poonski

Dining with my RM. I still have no idea what she's called.


----------



## Belle79

JennyErin said:


> *Tejava* Love your pics!!! Your bombe MAM is so beautiful!!
> 
> Here I am last Friday with my black Affair at the airport, well the bathroom of the airport:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning with my light gray MAM in the elevator:


 
So pretty! Every time I see you with your Affair I regret selling mine :shame:


----------



## kiwishopper

tejava said:


> My Navy Quilted Swing and Pearlized Grey/Ivory Bombe MAM.



Hi "A", finally mod pictures from you!! Both bags look lovely and you wear them very well! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## JennyErin

poonski said:


> Dining with my RM. I still have no idea what she's called.


 
This bag is lovely!! Such a good find!!

Thanks Belle! I do love my Affair!!


----------



## shesnochill

poonski said:


> My bestfriend has the same mac, i love how your outfits really complement the bag. Love it!


 
Do you ever borrow it from your bestfriend  ?

It's my only black bag.. the bag is amazing for the amount of stuff it holds.


----------



## P.Y.T.

*I've missed this thread!*


Last night..


----------



## JennyErin

Looking fantastic *P.Y.T.* love the whole look!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ Thank you!


----------



## poonski

annaversary said:


> Do you ever borrow it from your bestfriend  ?
> 
> It's my only black bag.. the bag is amazing for the amount of stuff it holds.



Actually that never came into my head, in fact i never borrow any clothing or bags from any of my friends. I really enjoy the freedom of using things more "carefree", i guess cause i'm too scared to get others belongings dirty. Plus i love rotating bags within my own collection. Oh btw, if i haven't already mentioned, you wear this black bag really well!


----------



## knasarae

p.y.t. said:


> *i've missed this thread!*
> 
> 
> last night..


 
h.o.t!!!


----------



## sprinkies

frootloops said:


> Thanks guys! Here's another one with my bf; he wasn't quite prepared for the pic, hence the face! Dun mind him!



what kind of case is on your iphone?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

P.Y.T. said:


> *I've missed this thread!*
> 
> 
> Last night..



you make my heart go pitter patter PYT.


----------



## joyce.m

Me and my new black perforated 3-zip clutch from the MyHabit.com SS:


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Belle79 said:


> So pretty! Every time I see you with your Affair I regret selling mine :shame:



stefanibags has a few to preorder in black


----------



## Belle79

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> stefanibags has a few to preorder in black


 
Thank you! I would love the figure out why I continue to buy bags I don't like and sell the bags I DO like?? It's a disease


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Belle79 said:


> Thank you! I would love the figure out why I continue to buy bags I don't like and sell the bags I DO like?? It's a disease



I do the same thing  
I love my brown affair, but I don't use it as much as I thought I would.


----------



## shesnochill

Took *Pearly MAB* out for a spin the other day = )

She needs to be cleaned :/


----------



## JennyErin

*Joyce* Your new 3 Zip looks great on you! Love it with the grey top.

*Anna* As always, so beautiful!!! I love your hat!


----------



## shesnochill

Borrowed mom's *Wine MAM* : )


----------



## TaraP

*joyce.m*~ Congrats on your new 3 zip.. Love the blackness of it. I like it better than if it had contrasting zips.. It looks great on you!

*Belle*~ Aw.. You're not the only one. I think we're all a little nutso..:girlwhack:...

*Anna*~ Two beautiful photos.. Love the second one where everything is b/w but you, stunning...


----------



## Addictista

annaversary said:


> Borrowed mom's *Wine MAM* : )



That picture looks like a RM ad!  I love the leopard scarf and the signature (?) hardware on your MAM.


----------



## JennyErin

annaversary said:


> Borrowed mom's *Wine MAM* : )


 
You look amazing with it!! I love your pics!


----------



## sandc

Not the best picture of my black ink MAC. But here we are on the
2nd level of the pedestal of the Statue of Liberty.


----------



## kiwishopper

*Anna*, your pictures look gorgeous!!! Whoa your hair is getting SO long!!!


----------



## girlbot

annaversary said:


> Borrowed mom's *Wine MAM* : )


Beautiful bag and GORGEOUS hair!!! I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## Belle79

sandc said:


> Not the best picture of my black ink MAC. But here we are on the
> 2nd level of the pedestal of the Statue of Liberty.


 
That's a great pic! You can't beat NYC for a backdrop


----------



## thegoreprincess

sandc said:


> Not the best picture of my black ink MAC. But here we are on the
> 2nd level of the pedestal of the Statue of Liberty.



Love it! Looking fab


----------



## JennyErin

*Sandc* I love that picture!!! You look great with your MAC!


----------



## joyce.m

Thanks* JennyErin* and *Tara*!


----------



## Desi

Anna your hair has grown so long! I love it!!


----------



## loveuga

Lovely pics ladies!


----------



## Belle79

At work today with my Sample Affair


----------



## JennyErin

*Belle* you look amazing with your affair!!!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Belle79 said:


> At work today with my Sample Affair



Ugh! Now I really want an Affair!


----------



## Belle79

Thank you *Jenny*!

Sorry *TGP*  It really is a great little bag and holds more than you'd think.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Belle- nice bag, I remember seeing it at the ss
Me and my s.o from 09


----------



## thegoreprincess

Belle79 said:


> Thank you *Jenny*!
> 
> Sorry *TGP*  It really is a great little bag and holds more than you'd think.



Good thing the SF SS is coming up! Could you tell me what the lining is and the hardware color? I'm crossing my fingers and hoping it's not kiss and silver hardware, respectively, but it's probably the kiss lining, isn't it?


----------



## thegoreprincess

talldrnkofwater said:


> Belle- nice bag, I remember seeing it at the ss
> Me and my s.o from 09



You look great!


----------



## Belle79

thegoreprincess said:


> Good thing the SF SS is coming up! Could you tell me what the lining is and the hardware color? I'm crossing my fingers and hoping it's not kiss and silver hardware, respectively, but it's probably the kiss lining, isn't it?


 
Yes, this one does have the kiss lining and antique silver hardware. A lucky girl in the SS reveal thread got a teal Affair with silver hardware - but I'm not sure what the lining was on hers...


----------



## thegoreprincess

Belle79 said:


> Yes, this one does have the kiss lining and antique silver hardware. A lucky girl in the SS reveal thread got a teal Affair with silver hardware - but I'm not sure what the lining was on hers...



Sweet! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Not a modeling pic, but here's my Luggage MAM having a Starbucks at the Mall.


----------



## AJ1025

sandc and anna- you guys both look awesome!  The bags aren't too shabby either.


----------



## AJ1025

*Belle*- that Affair is SO unique and gorgeous and it looks fab on you!

*TallDrink*- I love, love, LOVE your outfit!  So cute with your bag!

*CrazyForBags-* your Luggage MAM looks so smooshy and awesome and the red zipper track just gets me every time- I love it!


----------



## musicjunkie5

luggage looks lovely


----------



## Crazy for Bags

AJ1025 said:


> *CrazyForBags-* your Luggage MAM looks so smooshy and awesome and the red zipper track just gets me every time- I love it!


 


musicjunkie5 said:


> luggage looks lovely


 
Thank you!  When I picked her up and then saw the red zipper track I was sold!  I'm loving her and she is really smooshy!!


----------



## missyanne

took my new to me swing out to a family dinner... i love this bag!


----------



## katelove477

Crazy for Bags said:


> Not a modeling pic, but here's my Luggage MAM having a Starbucks at the Mall.



i love this luggage color! WOW


----------



## besabonita

*missyanne*, love your Swing! Love your top & cardi too, you look great!

Everyone looks great, keep the pictures posting!


----------



## missyanne

besabonita said:


> *missyanne*, love your Swing! Love your top & cardi too, you look great!
> 
> Everyone looks great, keep the pictures posting!



Thank you for your kind words, besabonita


----------



## ghall

Love your entire look missy!!! Whats the tattoo on your foot? Looks very big and detailed!


----------



## TaraP

*Belle*- The Affair looks awesome on you. The more I see pics of this bag, the more I become a fan.   

*TallDrnk*- Looking fabulous as always! Love your MAM. 

*Crazy for Bags*- Your luggage MAM is beautiful! 

*Missyanne*- Love your look, love your Swing! Perfect outfit for a nice dinner. And like ghall, i'd love to know what your tattoo is.


----------



## missyanne

ghall said:


> Love your entire look missy!!! Whats the tattoo on your foot? Looks very big and detailed!





TaraPep said:


> *Belle*- The Affair looks awesome on you. The more I see pics of this bag, the more I become a fan.
> 
> *TallDrnk*- Looking fabulous as always! Love your MAM.
> 
> *Crazy for Bags*- Your luggage MAM is beautiful!
> 
> *Missyanne*- Love your look, love your Swing! Perfect outfit for a nice dinner. And like ghall, i'd love to know what your tattoo is.



Thanks ladies! It's a lotus flower. I found an old picture of it on my computer but it's a pic of it before it was completed. I had it touched up two years ago and it's actually red and blue now instead of pink/purple. The pink ink kept fading and my artist decided that we should change it to red instead.


----------



## JennyErin

I love everyones pics!! Everyone looks fab! I still drool over that Luggage MAM!


----------



## TaraP

missyanne said:


> Thanks ladies! It's a lotus flower. I found an old picture of it on my computer but it's a pic of it before it was completed. I had it touched up two years ago and it's actually red and blue now instead of pink/purple. The pink ink kept fading and my artist decided that we should change it to red instead.



Very pretty!


----------



## missyanne

Thanks Tara


----------



## Is it on sale?

This bag looks fantastic on you!  I love how you're wearing it long... 



missyanne said:


> took my new to me swing out to a family dinner... i love this bag!


----------



## ghall

missyanne said:


> Thanks ladies! It's a lotus flower. I found an old picture of it on my computer but it's a pic of it before it was completed. I had it touched up two years ago and it's actually red and blue now instead of pink/purple. The pink ink kept fading and my artist decided that we should change it to red instead.


I love it!!!


----------



## missyanne

Is it on sale? said:


> This bag looks fantastic on you!  I love how you're wearing it long...



Thank you! I prefer wearing it the long way because I feel like it's too small on me when I wear it w/ the shorter strap way. 



ghall said:


> I love it!!!



Thanks, ghall!


----------



## AJ1025

This is super random, but are any other TPF Minkettes going to the Netroots Nation conference in Minneapolis over the weekend of June 18th?  I'm going for work and thought it might be fun to organize a RM-forum dinner/get together if anyone else is going or lives in the Minneapolis area.


----------



## AJ1025

^^Whoops!  Mods, I thought I posted this in the RM chat thread- please move.  Thanks


----------



## shesnochill

Addictista said:


> That picture looks like a RM ad!  I love the leopard scarf and the signature (?) hardware on your MAM.



Haha! Thanks Addictista = ) It is indeed signature hardware!



JennyErin said:


> You look amazing with it!! I love your pics!



Thanks Jenny E!



girlbot said:


> Beautiful bag and GORGEOUS hair!!! I'm so jealous!!!



Thank you girlbot!



Desi said:


> Anna your hair has grown so long! I love it!!



Thanks Desi! It's all the way down to my butt now! I'm cutting/donating it in 4-5 weeks after graduation = )


----------



## donnaoh

Crazy for Bags said:


> Not a modeling pic, but here's my Luggage MAM having a Starbucks at the Mall.


Gorgeous bag! I love that leather!


----------



## sandc

AJ1025 said:


> sandc and anna- you guys both look awesome! The bags aren't too shabby either.


 
  Thanks!


----------



## fshnonmymind

This MAM hasn't gotten as much love from me, so I decided to bring her out for fun on Friday.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

^^^^beautiful!!! Love the whole outfit.


----------



## TaraP

fshnonmymind said:


> This MAM hasn't gotten as much love from me, so I decided to bring her out for fun on Friday.



You look awesome! I love your whole outfit too!


----------



## TaraP

This was me today doing a Target run with my new sample RM from the sample sale...


----------



## besabonita

*fshnonmymind*, gorgeous MAM, gorgeous you!!!


----------



## besabonita

*Tara*, love your Sample RM, you look great!

Who makes your jeans, really like them too???!!!


----------



## TaraP

Thanks *Besa*! My jeans are Gap 1969's.. Best jeans I ever had. I think I own every pair that have come out...


----------



## ghall

TaraPep said:


> This was me today doing a Target run with my new sample RM from the sample sale...


as always you look MARVELOUS girly! i love your sleeve! it looks VERY similar to my back piece! except i have lotus instead of cherry blossoms


----------



## TaraP

Thank you* g*! You're too sweet! I love your tattoos, especially the piglet!


----------



## besabonita

TaraPep said:


> Thanks *Besa*! My jeans are Gap 1969's.. Best jeans I ever had. I think I own every pair that have come out...



Thank you! They look great on you, and I will go try some on soon and hopefully they will flatter me as well


----------



## besabonita

I wish I had enough balls to get a tattoo or 2, I am terrified of needles...literally...they make me hyperventilate and black out, so I have just never ventured there:shame:


----------



## Mother of Pearl

Tara, you look badass _and_ glamorous at the same time&#8212;amazing!


----------



## missyanne

TaraPep said:


> This was me today doing a Target run with my new sample RM from the sample sale...



LOVE your sleeve! I have a very similar piece on my lower back..


----------



## TaraP

Mother of Pearl said:


> Tara, you look badass _and_ glamorous at the same timeamazing!



Thank you so much! That is the greatest compliment EVER! 





			
				missyanne said:
			
		

> LOVE your sleeve! I have a very similar piece on my lower back..



Thanks..


----------



## baghag411

Problem solved. . . let them start, you'll pass out, they can use smelling salts on you when they're done. . . you'll have a beautiful tattoo or 2 and they have a quiet, low maintenance client. . . it's a WIN-WIN!!



besabonita said:


> I wish I had enough balls to get a tattoo or 2, I am terrified of needles...literally...they make me hyperventilate and black out, so I have just never ventured there:shame:


----------



## ghall

besabonita said:


> I wish I had enough balls to get a tattoo or 2, I am terrified of needles...literally...they make me hyperventilate and black out, so I have just never ventured there:shame:


i got my first tattoo  at 16. LOL. he did tattoos in his house. a philipinno guy. her had the entire set up and did tattoos on the side for minors! LOL!... it was a friggin fairy on my lower back sitting on top of chinese characters that said LOVE.. OMG.. got that covered up about 4 years ago with 2 koi fish and 2 lotus flowers.. i LOVE it now .. but man.. they're sooo addicting! even though they're painful,,, i want another one now actually


----------



## baghag411

I want another one too. . .


----------



## besabonita

baghag411 said:


> Problem solved. . . let them start, you'll pass out, they can use smelling salts on you when they're done. . . you'll have a beautiful tattoo or 2 and they have a quiet, low maintenance client. . . it's a WIN-WIN!!



I like the way you think...now to find a Tattoo artist who is willing to go there with me!!!


----------



## TaraP

baghag411 said:


> Problem solved. . . let them start, you'll pass out, they can use smelling salts on you when they're done. . . you'll have a beautiful tattoo or 2 and they have a quiet, low maintenance client. . . it's a WIN-WIN!!


----------



## Desi

Fshn- you look great! Love your outfit and your MA! 

Tara- your tat is awesomeness. Me, like Besa, am too chicken to get one. I really want a rose or flower of some sort on my foot. A lot of people tell me the foot is where it hurts the most. My friends keep telling me they're going to get me drunk and take me to finally get one since I won't ever get one whilst I'm in my senses


----------



## Belle79

TaraPep said:


> This was me today doing a Target run with my new sample RM from the sample sale...


 
You are way too cute! Love the outfit and your summery sample. It must be so fun to show off your sleeve in this warmer weather!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

TaraPep said:


> This was me today doing a Target run with my new sample RM from the sample sale...



Whoa!!  What is that called?  That is a super cute bag, perfect for summer!  Wonder if RM will make those or if it is just a ss bag only


----------



## TaraP

Thanks Desi, Belle and HGG...

*Desi*~ All tattoos hurt.. If someone says it doesn't, they're lying.. But you have to remember no pain, no stain... Go for it! 

*Belle*~ Thanks.. I can't believe how much I like this little bag. It was a nice switch off from a MAC.  I'm loving this weather yesterday and today!

*HGG*~ I  asked Sarah at the sale since she was in charge of the samples, and according to her it doesn't have a name yet.. I saw a few of this style, all different materials though. Never saw 2 of the same. So I have a feeling it will be comeing out...


----------



## thegoreprincess

TaraPep said:


> This was me today doing a Target run with my new sample RM from the sample sale...



LOVE it. You look great!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

TaraPep said:


> Thanks Desi, Belle and HGG...
> 
> *Desi*~ All tattoos hurt.. If someone says it doesn't, they're lying.. But you have to remember no pain, no stain... Go for it!
> 
> *Belle*~ Thanks.. I can't believe how much I like this little bag. It was a nice switch off from a MAC.  I'm loving this weather yesterday and today!
> 
> *HGG*~ I  asked Sarah at the sale since she was in charge of the samples, and according to her it doesn't have a name yet.. I saw a few of this style, all different materials though. Never saw 2 of the same. So I have a feeling it will be comeing out...



Thanks for the info!


----------



## JennyErin

*Fshn* You look great with your MAM!

*Tara* Love the whole look!


----------



## kiwishopper

Tara!! You have a great figure!!! So slim  I love that cute RM on you!


----------



## blueteapot

I agree, Tara, you look great!


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## JennyErin

Looking fabulous Love!!


----------



## AJ1025

HeartMyMJ's- you look absolutely beautiful and your bag is fab!  also, if those are red Tom's you're wearing, then we're shoe twins!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

^^^Thank you!!!!!  

Yes they are red Tom's!!!


----------



## j0ann

Why, it's me with my black nikki!



oh & my Top Chef of a "boyfriend"


----------



## thegoreprincess

^ Cute! Love your Nikki!


----------



## TaraP

*Thanks* for all your lovely comments... I don't post in here often but when I do you guys really know how to make a girl feel good!


----------



## TaraP

*HeartMyMJs*~ Love your Nikki! Almond right? You look awesome, nice and summery and ready for a day out... 

*J0ann*~ You are very pretty! Beautiful black nikki! And omg, it's Dale! He was my pick to win the Top Chef All Stars....


----------



## missyanne

j0ann said:


> Why, it's me with my black nikki!
> 
> 
> 
> oh & my Top Chef of a "boyfriend"



hi joann!


----------



## JennyErin

*j0ann* love your black nikki!! She looks perfect on you!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love your Nikki j0ann!!

Thanks Tara!!  Yes it's almond.


----------



## AJ1025

j0ann said:


> Why, it's me with my black nikki!
> 
> 
> 
> oh & my Top Chef of a "boyfriend"



You look beautiful (as does that sweet Almond Nikki) and Dale looks adorable, per usual- totally was rooting for him during TC All Stars!


----------



## ghall

Lovely nikkis! I adore that almond one!!


----------



## katelove477

love the nikkis!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Thanks!!


----------



## MolMol

j0ann said:


> Why, it's me with my black nikki!
> 
> 
> 
> oh & my Top Chef of a "boyfriend"



is that really dale?


----------



## j0ann

thegoreprincess said:


> ^ Cute! Love your Nikki!



Thanks!



TaraPep said:


> *J0ann*~ You are very pretty! Beautiful black nikki! And omg, it's Dale! He was my pick to win the Top Chef All Stars....



You're too sweet! He's my favorite Top Chef! Was rooting for him and Tre, but also glad Richard won 



missyanne said:


> hi joann!



HI ANNE! 



JennyErin said:


> *j0ann* love your black nikki!! She looks perfect on you!!



Thank you!



HeartMyMJs said:


> Love your Nikki j0ann!!



Thank you!



AJ1025 said:


> You look beautiful (as does that sweet Almond Nikki) and Dale looks adorable, per usual- totally was rooting for him during TC All Stars!



Thank you (it's a black nikki )! Yes I was rooting for him too!!



MolMol said:


> is that really dale?



Yup!!! I spotted him even when it was dark out


----------



## AJ1025

j0ann said:


> Thank you (it's a black nikki )! Yes I was rooting for him too!!



Yes, a black Nikki- and quite a beautiful one!  Yikes, total brain fart brought on by the excitement of seeing Dale (squeeee!)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I took my Nikki out again today!!  I'm loving this bag!!


----------



## j0ann

AJ1025 said:


> Yes, a black Nikki- and quite a beautiful one!  Yikes, total brain fart brought on by the excitement of seeing Dale (squeeee!)



heh, totally understandable! 



HeartMyMJs said:


> I took my Nikki out again today!!  I'm loving this bag!!



the almond nikki looks great on you!

i love my nikki too ... i wear her all the time. i've been wanting a brown nikki


----------



## HeartMyMJs

^^Thanks j0ann!!


----------



## Mother of Pearl

You are too cute with your yummy Almond Nikki!


----------



## katelove477

heartmymjs, i love the dress! and that almond nikki goes so well with everything!!!


----------



## JennyErin

*Heart* Love the whole look!! You always rock your Nikki so well!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mother of Pearl said:


> You are too cute with your yummy Almond Nikki!


 


katelove477 said:


> heartmymjs, i love the dress! and that almond nikki goes so well with everything!!!


 


JennyErin said:


> *Heart* Love the whole look!! You always rock your Nikki so well!


 
Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## snakeygoddess

I know that not everybody is fond of the studded bags, but I LOVE my new Heavy Metal Flame.  It's not a good picture of the bag, really, but it's the best one I found from when I wore her a few days ago while going out with friends.


----------



## Kias1229

snakeygoddess said:


> I know that not everybody is fond of the studded bags, but I LOVE my new Heavy Metal Flame.  It's not a good picture of the bag, really, but it's the best one I found from when I wore her a few days ago while going out with friends.



OMG I love it!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Love the studded flame snakey!  Such a great bag!


----------



## JennyErin

Beautiful studded flame!!


----------



## Mother of Pearl

This is a real blast from the past. I found these pics from back in 2008 when I got my first RM, a BBW MAB. She's no longer mine because she was huge.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

snakeygoddess said:


> I know that not everybody is fond of the studded bags, but I LOVE my new Heavy Metal Flame. It's not a good picture of the bag, really, but it's the best one I found from when I wore her a few days ago while going out with friends.


 
Love those studs!! Looks great on you!!!



Mother of Pearl said:


> This is a real blast from the past. I found these pics from back in 2008 when I got my first RM, a BBW MAB. She's no longer mine because she was huge.


 
She was a beauty!!


----------



## katelove477

BBW! i still dream about that bag!


----------



## JennyErin

BBW!!  What a stunner!!


----------



## fshnonmymind

I took my striped Mini Cherish out for some fun time at the park.


----------



## katelove477

ooo i love that striped cherish! PERFECT for summer!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

fshnonmymind said:


> I took my striped Mini Cherish out for some fun time at the park.


I just love that bag.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

fshnonmymind said:


> I took my striped Mini Cherish out for some fun time at the park.


 
Yes it's perfect summer bag!!  It looks great on you!


----------



## JennyErin

*fshn* You look great with your Cherish! Very fresh and fun for summer!


----------



## fshnonmymind

Thanks guys!!! I agree that this tote is a perfect summer bag.


----------



## JennyErin

I haven't posted action shots in a while but I am bored today so here are a few pics:

The other weekend I went camping and brought my brown croc MAM along, here she is enjoying the sun:





Other than that, I only seem to go to work lately, here in the lobby, black mini nikki:





and Glazed Almond Mattie:


----------



## HeartMyMJs

^^Love your bags Jenny!!!!


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks *Heart*!


----------



## katelove477

oo lovely jenny! and i love your hair - bangs look amazing on you!


----------



## fshnonmymind

*Jenny*, your brown croc MAM is one classy looking lady!!

Here I am with my sample bag from the recent NYC sample sale:






I think this might be a mini Spark because it has similar straps down the front.


----------



## TaraP

*Jenny*~ Great pics! Love all your bags.. Brown Croc MAM is a beauty...

*Fshn*~ You've been posting some awesome pics.. Love the Mini Cherish and your sample bag is so cool... Seems every bag you carry looks like it was made for you...


----------



## blueteapot

Jenny, I love your bags and your hair too!
Fshn, your sample bags are cool and totally unique!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

*Fshn*, love your bag!!!


----------



## lpritchett

Cute, very different for RM!



fshnonmymind said:


> *Jenny*, your brown croc MAM is one classy looking lady!!
> 
> Here I am with my sample bag from the recent NYC sample sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this might be a mini Spark because it has similar straps down the front.


----------



## ghall

I'm using my cream patent quulted mac today. Was in the so for this but got a very flawed bag. Just got this perfect one in a trade in bonz


----------



## JennyErin

*Fshn* I love that sample bag!! It looks so good on you! 

*ghall* You are looking so good!! I love your whole outfit it looks so good with your MAC!

Thanks for the compliments everyone!! I love bangs, they go with everything!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

ghall, Love the whole outfit!!


----------



## AJ1025

ghall- you look so cute and I love the White Quilted Patent MAC!  Classy and sassy!


----------



## ghall

thanks so much ladies 
man i love looking at that bag


----------



## sandc

*ghall* - Love that entire outfit!


----------



## sandc

I have been using my Navy Nikki with silver hw I got from the sample sale. I love this bag.  Wish I could capture the navy color better.  

It's going to be hard to downsize to the affair after carrying this baby around all week.


----------



## JennyErin

Beautiful Nikki *sandc* it looks so good on you!!


----------



## ghall

gorgeous nikki sandc!

i always think the MAC is such a small bag. then i look at pic of it and it's actually a great medium bag


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sandc said:


> I have been using my Navy Nikki with silver hw I got from the sample sale. I love this bag. Wish I could capture the navy color better.
> 
> It's going to be hard to downsize to the affair after carrying this baby around all week.


 
Love your Nikki!!!  Love the navy!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Took my *Camel Heartthrob MAC *out last night:


----------



## Fallen Embers

@scoobiesmomma Woooo! Purrrty!! I love the color! I like your whole outfit too! Super adorable!!


----------



## deeliciouz

poonski said:


> Girlfriends + MACs + I =



I'm starting from the beginning so I'm *WAY* behind! But this is too cute!


----------



## deeliciouz

scoobiesmomma said:


> Took my *Camel Heartthrob MAC *out last night:



you look amazing! go on girl!


----------



## deeliciouz

knasarae said:


> Out with my Dark Sage BF today.



ka-yoot!!!


----------



## Fashion1

Out tonight with miss White BBW MAB!


----------



## deeliciouz

Everyone looks amazing! 

*Fashion*1 - I love your White BBW MAB! It goes lovely with your dress!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

scoobiesmomma said:


> Took my *Camel Heartthrob MAC *out last night:


 
Love the color!!! Looks great on you!





Fashion1 said:


> Out tonight with miss White BBW MAB!


 
Looks great with your outfit!!


----------



## poonski

deeliciouz said:


> I'm starting from the beginning so I'm *WAY* behind! But this is too cute!


Aww, thank you!!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Fallen Embers said:


> @scoobiesmomma Woooo! Purrrty!! I love the color! I like your whole outfit too! Super adorable!!



You are very sweet, thanks so much! 


deeliciouz said:


> you look amazing! go on girl!


So good to 'see' you around here girl!  Thank you for your sweet comment!




HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the color!!! Looks great on you!


 Thank you!

*Fashion1*- The WBW looks perfect on you! I recently acquired the same MAM in a trade and have been enjoying it as well!


----------



## MAGJES

Fashion1 said:


> Out tonight with miss White BBW MAB!


 
I just love this bag!!!
Looks great!


----------



## shesnochill




----------



## Cheryl24

Fashion1 said:


> Out tonight with miss White BBW MAB!




Adorable! You look so fresh and summery.


----------



## JennyErin

*scoobiesmom* Love the Heartthrob!! Love the color with your dress!

*Fashion* Your PWBW is soooo beautiful!!!! Looks so good on you!

*Anna* As always, you look perfect!!


----------



## JennyErin

Heres my Noir Nikki, she is one of my prettiest passengers.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Wow that is bubbly lambskin.........


----------



## HeartMyMJs

annaversary said:


>


 
Looks great!!!


----------



## TaraP

JennyErin said:


> Heres my Noir Nikki, she is one of my prettiest passengers.



Wow Jenny, that is one of the most fabulous Nikki's I have ever seen!


----------



## dreamer637

annaversary said:


>


 
ur at Brandy Melville! THey have cute tops but they are soo thin!


----------



## shesnochill

dreamer637 said:


> ur at Brandy Melville! THey have cute tops but they are soo thin!



hey!! *dreamer*, are you in LA too?! I love BM : ) one of my favorite casual wear stores. cute tops but very true about it being thin, almost 99% of their merchandise is made of jersey. not machine washable (i've learned from mistakes so many times!) but nonetheless their stuff is worth their price. forever21, not so much.. 

p.s. is your pup a full pom or mixed? he/she looks like my boy!


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks *Tara*!!


----------



## TaraP

Me and Bottle Green MAM today...


----------



## thegoreprincess

TaraPep said:


> Me and Bottle Green MAM today...



I hate you. I hate you. I hate you!!! That is so gorgeous! Could you post more purse porn when you get the chance?


----------



## OMG3kids

Loving these bag pics, ladies!! (my wallet, however, is very, very afraid.)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love the bag TaraPep!!!


----------



## TaraP

thegoreprincess said:


> I hate you. I hate you. I hate you!!! That is so gorgeous! Could you post more purse porn when you get the chance?



LOL... Thank you! I love you!  I sprayed a few bags today for the 1st time with rain and stain so I'll be carrying some new MAM's in the next few weeks...I'll be sure to take a couple pics.... 

Thanks *HeartMyMJs*!


----------



## Belle79

TaraPep said:


> Me and Bottle Green MAM today...


 
*Tara* you're so cute - love the MAM and how perfect it is with that top


----------



## fshnonmymind

I just can't seem to stay out of this thread. I declared that this would be my last bag purchase this year:





Brown Quilted Affair


----------



## Lucki247

fshnonmymind said:


> I just can't seem to stay out of this thread. I declared that this would be my last bag purchase this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown Quilted Affair



Cute outfit!


----------



## Addictista

fshnonmymind said:


> I just can't seem to stay out of this thread. I declared that this would be my last bag purchase this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown Quilted Affair



So pretty!  Love the outfit and the bag.


----------



## OMG3kids

fshnonmymind said:


> I just can't seem to stay out of this thread. I declared that this would be my last bag purchase this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown Quilted Affair



GAH!!!  PERFECT outfit and PERFECT bag for it!  Well done.


----------



## ghall

fshnonmymind said:


> I just can't seem to stay out of this thread. I declared that this would be my last bag purchase this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown Quilted Affair


Love this!! Too bad the affair didnt work out for me  i feel like my MACS hold more? You look great!!



TaraPep said:


> Me and Bottle Green MAM today...


Why are you so awesome? Love the entire look!!


----------



## JennyErin

OMG *Tara*!!! Your green MAM is so beautiful!!!!! I love it!!!

*Fshn* love the brown Affair on you!!


----------



## TaraP

fshnonmymind said:


> I just can't seem to stay out of this thread. I declared that this would be my last bag purchase this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown Quilted Affair



You look gorgeous! My kind of outfit, a little preppy mixed with a little bit of sexy. The Affair looks fab on you...


----------



## TaraP

Thanks *Belle*, *G* and *Jenny*!   This bag really goes with a lot and I really love the dark ass gunmetal hardware against the leather.


----------



## Cheryl24

TaraPep said:


> Me and Bottle Green MAM today...



That green is amazing!  I'm happy to hear you're breaking out the MAMs!



fshnonmymind said:


> I just can't seem to stay out of this thread. I declared that this would be my last bag purchase this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown Quilted Affair




Lovely!!  You always look so great!


----------



## sandc

ghall said:


> Love this!! Too bad the affair didnt work out for me * i feel like my MACS hold more?* You look great!!
> 
> 
> Why are you so awesome? Love the entire look!!


 
Really? I felt the opposite.  I think they are the same size, but the affair felt
a little bigger to me beacuse it opens up so much wider.  I do wish the affair was a little bigger, but I will make it work because they are so pretty.


----------



## thegoreprincess

*fshn*, you look GREAT. LOVE your Affair!


----------



## Mother of Pearl

TaraPep said:


> Me and Bottle Green MAM today...



As always, looking good, Tara!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

TaraPep said:


> Me and Bottle Green MAM today...


LOVE BG MAM!!! It looks perfect on you* Tara*!!


fshnonmymind said:


> I just can't seem to stay out of this thread. I declared that this would be my last bag purchase this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown Quilted Affair


Gorgeous bag, love your entire ensemble! You always look fab!!


----------



## ghall

sandc said:


> Really? I felt the opposite.  I think they are the same size, but the affair felt
> a little bigger to me beacuse it opens up so much wider.  I do wish the affair was a little bigger, but I will make it work because they are so pretty.



Yeah. I sold my affair and bought a grey quilted swing. Should have it today!!!


----------



## JennyErin

Today shopping with Nikki, I don't even want to use another bag lately.






Also, I appologize for how blurry this is, I must have been wiggling or something by accident.


----------



## OMG3kids

Cute outfit!  Nikki looks great with it.


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks *OMG*!


----------



## laurenrr

*jennyerin*, she looks great on you!


----------



## MAGJES

TaraPep said:


> Me and Bottle Green MAM today...


 
Tara - you are "rockin" that bag!!
Love the color. I would love to have a MAM in that color with brass hardware....I know it's not possible.....


fshnonmymind said:


> I just can't seem to stay out of this thread. I declared that this would be my last bag purchase this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown Quilted Affair


 
LOVE your affair. Looks great on you!!


----------



## TaraP

JennyErin said:


> Today shopping with Nikki, I don't even want to use another bag lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I appologize for how blurry this is, I must have been wiggling or something by accident.



Looking good Jenny! Every style bag you carry looks awesome on you. Lucky!


----------



## TaraP

Thanks so much for your compliments *Cheryl*, *MoP*, *Scoobie *and *Magjes*!


----------



## besabonita

Everyones looks gorgeous! Love all the different RM's and styles of all you lovely Minkettes!


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks so much laurenrr  I love her very much!

Tara you are so sweet, I always think the same about you, I'm still drooling over your BG MAM!!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Everyone looks amazing!

Tara - I am in awe of your green mam!  It's such a perfect green for summer!  And you're such a hottie!

Jenny - such a cute outfit you have on!  I don't know many who can pull off the Nikki like you do.

Here I am with my eb 3-zip again!


----------



## OMG3kids

Love that 3-zip!


----------



## aces styled

you look fab, *C4H*!  love your pants!!


----------



## JennyErin

*C4H* you are looking amazing!! I love your outfit!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Thanks, OMG3Kids, aces styled, and Jenny!


----------



## dreamer637

annaversary said:


> hey!! *dreamer*, are you in LA too?! I love BM : ) one of my favorite casual wear stores. cute tops but very true about it being thin, almost 99% of their merchandise is made of jersey. not machine washable (i've learned from mistakes so many times!) but nonetheless their stuff is worth their price. forever21, not so much..
> 
> p.s. is your pup a full pom or mixed? he/she looks like my boy!


 

haha! nope. She has a store at fashion island in newport beach too. Yea, she does make really cute tops. I just wish they were thicker. 

My pup is full pom. He is a little rascal..lol. Your pup is too cute!!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Looking good, everyone! 


Here's my BBW MAM


----------



## thegoreprincess

LoveMyMarc said:


> Looking good, everyone!
> 
> 
> Here's my BBW MAM



I have that shirt! It looks way better on you!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

thegoreprincess said:


> I have that shirt! It looks way better on you!


 Psh!! Thank you.  I hate how baggy it is around the mid section. Makes me look bigger than I am, lol. But, I love it anyways!


----------



## thegoreprincess

LoveMyMarc said:


> Psh!! Thank you.  I hate how baggy it is around the mid section. Makes me look bigger than I am, lol. But, I love it anyways!



Seriously! It doesn't help that I have a short, chubberz torso either!


----------



## ghall

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Everyone looks amazing!
> 
> Tara - I am in awe of your green mam!  It's such a perfect green for summer!  And you're such a hottie!
> 
> Jenny - such a cute outfit you have on!  I don't know many who can pull off the Nikki like you do.
> 
> Here I am with my eb 3-zip again!



stylin' hot mama!!


LoveMyMarc said:


> Looking good, everyone!
> 
> 
> Here's my BBW MAM



also hot!!! where can i get that shirt!! it's AWESOME!!!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

ghall said:


> *also hot!!! where can i get that shirt!! it's AWESOME!!!*


I got it from Urban Outfitters last winter (I think). They don't have it online anymore though.  Here's something similar: http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...h=true&isProduct=true&parentid=SEARCH+RESULTS



thegoreprincess said:


> Seriously! It doesn't help that I have a short, chubberz torso either!


Aw, I'm sure you still look good though!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Looking good, lmm!

Here's topshop's take on the rib cage t, if you're interested... http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/s...d=230160&parent_categoryId=203984&pageSize=20


----------



## TaraP

*C4H*~ Hot hot hot! Perfect outfit for a hot summer day.. And perfect bag! You look amazing... 

*LoveMyMarc*~ You always look fabulous... Very casual kool.. Love it and your MAM is TDF! Even from far away I can see her pebbly beautifulness....


----------



## JennyErin

*LovemyMarc* Love that look!! Your BBW MAM looks so good on you too!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Looking good, lmm!
> 
> Here's topshop's take on the rib cage t, if you're interested... http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/s...d=230160&parent_categoryId=203984&pageSize=20





TaraPep said:


> *C4H*~ Hot hot hot! Perfect outfit for a hot summer day.. And perfect bag! You look amazing...
> 
> *LoveMyMarc*~ You always look fabulous... Very casual kool.. Love it and your MAM is TDF! Even from far away I can see her pebbly beautifulness....





JennyErin said:


> *LovemyMarc* Love that look!! Your BBW MAM looks so good on you too!


Aw, thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

You ladies look great.  C4h I love your pants! 
Fig Nikki


----------



## OMG3kids

That fig color is really nice! Love your dress, too.


----------



## JennyErin

talldrnkofwater said:


> You ladies look great. C4h I love your pants!
> Fig Nikki


 
I love your outfit *talldrnk*, you look so good with your Nikki!!!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

talldrnk - What a terrific outfit!  I love your shoes!!!


----------



## MAGJES

JennyErin said:


> Today shopping with Nikki, I don't even want to use another bag lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I appologize for how blurry this is, I must have been wiggling or something by accident.


You're so cute! 
This is Noir...right?  Love Black Nikkis with grey/black outfits!


----------



## MolMol

i love that FIG Nikki! Your outfit is awesome


----------



## sandc

Taking my lavender Affair out for a spin for the first time.


----------



## JennyErin

MAGJES said:


> You're so cute!
> This is Noir...right? Love Black Nikkis with grey/black outfits!


 
Thanks *Magjes*!!! Yes it is Noir, such a great leather!

*Sandc *you look so good with your lavendar Affair!!!


----------



## ghall

Excuse my messy closet please!!
Here i am with my pearl pink affair today


----------



## thegoreprincess

Gorgeous, G!!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

My new-to-me Stonewash Blue Nikki!







http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...fun-rm-adventures-619012-19.html#post19213609


----------



## ghall

Thanks P!! 
LOVE that gorgeous nikki on you!!!


----------



## baghag411

Whoa, whoa, whoa. . . we made TGP a Nikki Ho?????????? YES!!!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

baghag411 said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa. . . we made TGP a Nikki Ho?????????? YES!!!!



Ho?! I only have one! So far at least


----------



## knasarae

ghall said:


> Excuse my messy closet please!!
> Here i am with my pearl pink affair today


 
I love this.  I need to find an Affair in a color for me.  



thegoreprincess said:


> My new-to-me Stonewash Blue Nikki!





baghag411 said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa. . . we made TGP a Nikki Ho?????????? YES!!!!


 
I know right?  I saw that pic and was like wth, when did she start carrying Nikki's???  

I looks great!


----------



## JennyErin

*ghall* Affair looks so good on you!!

*TGP* Glad to see you with a Nikki!! It looks so good on you!


----------



## shesnochill

thegoreprincess said:


> My new-to-me Stonewash Blue Nikki!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...fun-rm-adventures-619012-19.html#post19213609



ah! you       ed the SWB Nikki!!!

fabulous!!!!


----------



## TaraP

*Talldrnk*~ You are stunning! Nikki's look so perfect on you. 

*sandc*~ Congrats on your Lavender Affair! Looks beautiful on you... You're at the perfect height to carry it long or short...

*ghall*~ You can truly pull off any bag, they all look great carried by you! Loving the Affair especially with your pretty summery outfit... 

*tgp*~ Your pics are amazing! What a gorgeous 1st Nikki! You look great!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Thank you, everyone! I am so in love with the bag! It's lightweight, soft, and awesome.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

sandc said:


> Taking my lavender Affair out for a spin for the first time.



I love that lavender color!  You look great!



ghall said:


> Excuse my messy closet please!!
> Here i am with my pearl pink affair today



Woah!  I envy your toned legs!  Cute combo, sundress and affair!



thegoreprincess said:


> My new-to-me Stonewash Blue Nikki!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...fun-rm-adventures-619012-19.html#post19213609



You have one of my long lost Nikkis, a BSW Nikki.  She looks super gorgeous on you!  Nice picture!


----------



## TaraP

I went to Menlo Park mall today and snapped a few shots while we were out and about...


----------



## thegoreprincess

TaraPep said:


> I went to Menlo Park mall today and snapped a few shots while we were out and about...



That looks great on you! You are so pretty!


----------



## loveuga

Lovely mod shots, ladies!


----------



## OMG3kids

Awesome!!


----------



## Addictista

TaraPep said:


> I went to Menlo Park mall today and snapped a few shots while we were out and about...



You look adorable - love the bag and your top!


----------



## ghall

Thanks you so much Knas & Jenny!!
Tara! You're too sweet!! I feel the exact same way about you!!You look AWESOME with that  sample bag of yours too!!!!
C4H! Thanks so much!!! The 5-6 milEs i run 4-5 days a week is starting to pay off!!!


----------



## TaraP

Thank you *tgp*, *Addictista* and *ghall*!


----------



## Belle79

*Tara* I love your unique style, the feminine sweater looks great against your new sleeve!


----------



## MolMol

TaraPep said:


> I went to Menlo Park mall today and snapped a few shots while we were out and about...



that bag is awesome! what a unique sample. i  menlo park mall btw!


----------



## TaraP

Thanks *Belle* and *MolMol*! You guys are too sweet... 

*MolMol*~ I haven't been to Menlo is so long and loved it compared to the Staten Island mall. So many different stores than we have here. Plus S.I. mall Macy's never ever gives a discount on polo ralph lauren stuff and Lee and I bought a bunch of polo clothes with a discount... Will definitely be back there soon...


----------



## scoobiesmomma

_*tgp*_- Congrats on your new 1st Nikki! Great choice, it looks like it was made just for you! Great pic!

_*Tara*_- Another great SS find! You must have the most unique & rad collection of RM samples of all time! Looks great on you!


----------



## Is it on sale?

thegoreprincess said:


> My new-to-me Stonewash Blue Nikki!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...fun-rm-adventures-619012-19.html#post19213609


 

I love this pic! You make this bag look so effortless, which isn't always easy with a Nikki since it's a larger bag. It looks awesome on you!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love your nikki *goreprincess*!!! 

*TaraPeP*, I love it!! It looks great on you!! 

Love the fig color! You look fab *talldrnkofwater*!! 

*sandc*, gorgeous!!! 

*ghall*, love how this color pops!!! Love it!


----------



## heffalump

Fashion1 said:


> Out tonight with miss White BBW MAB!



Love that bag! I miss mine


----------



## heffalump

annaversary said:


>



Haute bag and shoes!! Love your outfit! So jealous that you're at a Brandy Melville store! love that brand


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

TaraPep said:


> I went to Menlo Park mall today and snapped a few shots while we were out and about...



Too cute for words.  I love the vibe of your MAM and shoes together!



ghall said:


> Thanks you so much Knas & Jenny!!
> Tara! You're too sweet!! I feel the exact same way about you!!You look AWESOME with that  sample bag of yours too!!!!
> C4H! Thanks so much!!! The 5-6 milEs i run 4-5 days a week is starting to pay off!!!



Wow!  I admire your tenacity!


----------



## TaraP

Thank you so much *HeartMyMJs*,* Scoobie* and *C4H*!

Scoobie, you made me ... Thanx...

C4H, My kicks are Air max 95's, my other obsession... I have 50 pairs of them in all different color combos...Best sneakers EVER...


----------



## JennyErin

*Tara*, you are looking so good!! That bag looks so good on you!!


----------



## ghall

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Too cute for words.  I love the vibe of your MAM and shoes together!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  I admire your tenacity!


Thank you my friend  after 3 kids and extra "skin"... yeah.. that's what I'll call it... I had to start doing something to get my body back at least a little! LOL!


----------



## TaraP

JennyErin said:


> *Tara*, you are looking so good!! That bag looks so good on you!!


----------



## knasarae

TaraPep said:


> I went to Menlo Park mall today and snapped a few shots while we were out and about...


 
I love it!


----------



## Minki3lvr

So glad to see that there are others out there who luvvv RM bags as much as I do. I'm new to PF...why in the world I hadnt joined earlier still bogles me.


----------



## JennyErin

Welcome *Mink*! 

I took this on the weekend, then forgot about it, but I took my Black Mini Nikki out hot tub shopping with me, this bathroom though, was disgraceful.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

^^Love your nikki Jenny!!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

JennyErin said:


> Welcome *Mink*!
> 
> I took this on the weekend, then forgot about it, but I took my Black Mini Nikki out hot tub shopping with me, this bathroom though, was disgraceful.



Your Mini Nikki is very pretty.


----------



## ghall

JennyErin said:


> Welcome *Mink*!
> 
> I took this on the weekend, then forgot about it, but I took my Black Mini Nikki out hot tub shopping with me, this bathroom though, was disgraceful.


 
love it Jenny! Love your hair too! the nikki looks GREAT on you!!!


----------



## ghall

here I am w/ my pearl grey quilted swing..i am loving this bag!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

^^^Looks great ghall!!!!


----------



## jc0812

You look fab *G*!  Love your dress!


----------



## ghall

Thanks heartmymj!!
Thank you JC! $11.99 dress with $3 belt from Forever 21 and $250 bag


----------



## JennyErin

ghall said:


> here I am w/ my pearl grey quilted swing..i am loving this bag!


 
 I can't see the picture, sad sad face, I bet you look awesome ghall!!


----------



## TaraP

*Jenny*~ You look hot! You remind me of a really girly beautiful Avril Lavigne. Your Mini Nikki looks great on you...

*G*~ Lookin good my friend!


----------



## thegoreprincess

G, you are looking great!


----------



## JennyErin

Lol thanks *Tara*, *heart*, *TGP* & *ghall*.

*ghall* now I see the pics, you are looking so hot with that swing!!


----------



## ghall

thank you VERY much Jenny, Tara, and TGP


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

JennyErin said:


> Welcome *Mink*!
> 
> I took this on the weekend, then forgot about it, but I took my Black Mini Nikki out hot tub shopping with me, this bathroom though, was disgraceful.



You pull off both sizes of the Nikki really well.  Your hair looks especially cute today!



ghall said:


> here I am w/ my pearl grey quilted swing..i am loving this bag!



Hot tamale!  You look fantastic!  I need to get myself a baby-sitter and start running too!


----------



## ghall

Crazy4Handbags said:


> You pull off both sizes of the Nikki really well.  Your hair looks especially cute today!
> 
> 
> 
> Hot tamale!  You look fantastic!  I need to get myself a baby-sitter and start running too!


hey! I'm just working to try to look as good as you!


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks *C4H*! I was thinking it was a good hair day at the time too, haha.


----------



## kiwishopper

All the Swings from OSS are gone in about 10 sec..well, luckily I have one Swing to swing me over today! My quiled pearlized gray Swing and I


----------



## thegoreprincess

kiwishopper said:


> All the Swings from OSS are gone in about 10 sec..well, luckily I have one Swing to swing me over today! My quiled pearlized gray Swing and I



This looks so pretty on you, *Y*!


----------



## kiwishopper

Thank you TGP (P)!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Looks great kiwi!!!


----------



## JennyErin

*Kiwi* You look so good with your swing!! 

P.S. I love that polka dot peice of clothing in the background, is that a coat?


----------



## kiwishopper

JennyErin said:


> *Kiwi* You look so good with your swing!!
> 
> P.S. I love that polka dot peice of clothing in the background, is that a coat?


 
THanks Jenny! Good eyes! Yap that is a coat, it has a tulip shape closing on the bottom. I've worn that several times already. Mmm I think I just recently wore it with a Bal bag. You can probably see it from the Bal action thread


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> THanks Jenny! Good eyes! Yap that is a coat, it has a tulip shape closing on the bottom. I've worn that several times already. Mmm I think I just recently wore it with a Bal bag. You can probably see it from the Bal action thread


 
I might just have too, I love polka dots!


----------



## TaraP

*Kiwi*, You look great with your Swing! I love this bag! I wish more colors would come out already.


----------



## besabonita

Love all the MOD shots, everyone looks great!


----------



## ghall

lookin' good Kiwi! bag twins!!!


----------



## baghag411

RM ladies have the best taste in clothes!!!  You all look fantastic! 

Keep up the good work *ghall*!!!


----------



## ghall

baghag411 said:


> RM ladies have the best taste in clothes!!!  You all look fantastic!
> 
> Keep up the good work *ghall*!!!


thanks BH


----------



## knasarae

kiwi, the swing looks great I love that outfit too!


----------



## knasarae

Charcoal and Bumpy Beige Patent MACs


----------



## JennyErin

Woot woot *Knas*!! Looking so good with your MACs!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Love that beige patent mac Knas.


----------



## ghall

Very cute knas!!!


----------



## knasarae

Aw thanks ladies!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

K, it's nice to see  you BACK in ACTION!!! 

I am still wearing my Pearl Gray Quilted Swing today. It's raining here, AGAIN after one 1 day of nice weather ;( I just noticed my jacket has the same colour of my RM haha.


----------



## knasarae

Thanks Kiwi!!  I've been carrying my MACs religiously since the weather got warm just most times I don't think to take a pic or look like crap lol.

Your matching jacket was the first thing I noticed.... I thought you did it on purpose!  Love those socks!!


----------



## baghag411

Knas, have you lost even more weight since your wedding???  You're so teeny tiny!!!!  Love that green dress and your watch!!


----------



## baghag411

Kiwi--LOVE your skirt!!!  So cute!!  The Swing looks so good on you.


----------



## thegoreprincess

*Knas*, you are looking so good!!!


----------



## knasarae

baghag411 said:


> Knas, have you lost even more weight since your wedding??? You're so teeny tiny!!!! Love that green dress and your watch!!


 
Well, after I *gained it all back* I went back and forth for a while.  But now I'm doing Zumba!  It's going really well!  Thanks!



thegoreprincess said:


> *Knas*, you are looking so good!!!


 
Thanks hon!!!


----------



## Tigistylist

knasarae said:


> Well, after I *gained it all back* I went back and forth for a while. But now I'm doing Zumba!!


 
Ummmmm, what is Zumba?


----------



## Cheryl24

*Knas -* you look gorgeous!  I love your hair...it's shorter now, right?  And I have one question about Zumba.  Is it encouraged that you wear brightly colored clothing?  Every time I see the product on QVC, they're always wearing loud, crazy-colored clothing! 

*Kiwi -* Your outfit is darling.  Please, please, please send some of that rain our way.  We are in a desperate drought.


----------



## knasarae

Tigistylist said:


> Ummmmm, what is Zumba?



It's a workout system based on Latin dance. It's really fun!



Cheryl24 said:


> *Knas -* you look gorgeous!  I love your hair...it's shorter now, right?  And I have one question about Zumba.  Is it encouraged that you wear brightly colored clothing?  Every time I see the product on QVC, they're always wearing loud, crazy-colored clothing!
> 
> *Kiwi -* Your outfit is darling.  Please, please, please send some of that rain our way.  We are in a desperate drought.



Yep I got it cut a month or so ago, thanks!  Lol I'm not sure what the classes encourage you to wear cause I have the workout kit (purchased from qvc) so I workout at home. I don't like working out in front of other people lol. I know all the "official" workout gear is pretty bright, but I just wear old tshirts and shorts lol.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Nude Nikki... at my college reunion


----------



## JennyErin

*Kiwi* looking good with your swing!

*Jenna* I love your nude Nikki! She looks beautiful on you!


----------



## cocolee1976

kiwishopper said:


> K, it's nice to see  you BACK in ACTION!!!
> 
> I am still wearing my Pearl Gray Quilted Swing today. It's raining here, AGAIN after one 1 day of nice weather ;( I just noticed my jacket has the same colour of my RM haha.




All these beautiful swing shots make me want to get one too!! Love your action shot kiwishopper!!


----------



## mandabear

Cheryl24 said:


> *Knas -* you look gorgeous!  I love your hair...it's shorter now, right?  And I have one question about Zumba.  Is it encouraged that you wear brightly colored clothing?  Every time I see the product on QVC, they're always wearing loud, crazy-colored clothing!



OT, but the one of the Zumba teachers at my gym is a serious dancer. She was the Queen of Carnaval of San Francisco last year.

Thank goodness we never have to wear what she wears around. Them outfits are feathers and strings.  People just wear normal workout attire at my gym.


----------



## JennyErin

It seems all my action shots lately feature my Noir Nikki, but shes just so beautiful I like to show her off  I'm on the hunt for another Nikki, one is not enough!

Nikki and I dress shopping on Friday:


----------



## kiwishopper

Jenny you look lovely!!
I am trying new pants today...I thought I'd look like I'm wearing a HUGE potato sac but it turned out I didn't look that terrible! lol carrying my luckily turned out ok SO bbw MAM today.


----------



## JennyErin

*Kiwi* you look awesome!! I have been wanting to try a pair of those pants but haven't quite found a pair I like yet. You motivate me to look harder. Oh and your bbw


----------



## kiwishopper

JennyErin said:


> *Kiwi* you look awesome!! I have been wanting to try a pair of those pants but haven't quite found a pair I like yet. You motivate me to look harder. Oh and your bbw


 
Thanks *Jenny*!! You are skinny!! This kinda pants should fit you just fine! See I am more of a "pear shaped" so when it comes to choosing pants it can get a bit tricky! I tend to think I  look better in skirt haha.


----------



## Cocolo

Everyone looks phenomenal in their mod shots.  Sigh,  if I only had a decent mirror, and camera.  Oh, and if I ever finish losing the weight I want off.....maybe I'll have some shots to contribute.  In the meantime, it's great seeing everyone rocking their RMs, because I seriously never see any out in the wild.

Kiwi those pants look wonderful.


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> Thanks *Jenny*!! You are skinny!! This kinda pants should fit you just fine! See I am more of a "pear shaped" so when it comes to choosing pants it can get a bit tricky! I tend to think I look better in skirt haha.


 
You do look good in a skirt too, but really do love those pants! 

P.S. I never would have used the words "pear shaped" to describe you ever, haha you look skinny to me!

*Coco *I can't wait to see your mod shots, your collection is so beautiful with all those stunning purples! They probably look amazing on you "out in the wild"!


----------



## Kias1229

In my office with my just received Fuchsia MAMM!


----------



## Cocolo

That is lovely.  Congratulations.  It it such a vibrant color.  How does the size compare to a Mam as far as what you can fit comfortably if you don't mind my asking?  It looks wonderful.


----------



## JennyErin

Kias1229 said:


> In my office with my just received Fuchsia MAMM!


 
That MAMM looks so fun *Kias*!!


----------



## bmatencio

We were a few of the lucky ones that did not have major issues with our SO BBW MAM's...Looks great on you 



kiwishopper said:


> Jenny you look lovely!!
> I am trying new pants today...I thought I'd look like I'm wearing a HUGE potato sac but it turned out I didn't look that terrible! lol carrying my luckily turned out ok SO bbw MAM today.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

jennalovesbags said:


> Nude Nikki... at my college reunion


 
Love that color!! It looks great on!! 



JennyErin said:


> It seems all my action shots lately feature my Noir Nikki, but shes just so beautiful I like to show her off  I'm on the hunt for another Nikki, one is not enough!
> 
> Nikki and I dress shopping on Friday:


 
I think I want the Noir now!!! Love it!! 


kiwishopper said:


> Jenny you look lovely!!
> I am trying new pants today...I thought I'd look like I'm wearing a HUGE potato sac but it turned out I didn't look that terrible! lol carrying my luckily turned out ok SO bbw MAM today.


 
Your outfit is cute!! Love the MAM!


----------



## silkscarves

Kias1229 said:


> In my office with my just received Fuchsia MAMM!


 
I wish that I could say that I worked surrounded by shoes. *Kias*, your office looks fun!


----------



## Lulugurl2006

Everyone looks awesome with their outfits and bags!!!


----------



## snakeygoddess

Two weeks ago in NYC for my niece's Baptism, with my Heavy Metal Flame


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^ Love your Tattoo!!


----------



## snakeygoddess

scoobiesmomma said:


> ^^ Love your Tattoo!!



Thanks  

This is the most unflattering picture, but it was the only one that had my flame in it good.  I recently have lost 50lbs, yet I look about 70lbs heavier in this photo!  lol


----------



## Kias1229

silkscarves said:


> I wish that I could say that I worked surrounded by shoes. *Kias*, your office looks fun!



Yes!!! I work in the shoe industry! Dealing with shoes everyday!!!


----------



## tonij2000

Grape Rose Clutch, took pics of all my crossbody bags tonight and i'm falling back in love with this one...


----------



## mandabear

The BF with my navy croc MAC in the background.


----------



## Cheryl24

^LOL!!  That's a GREAT pic! He looks like he saw a bug in his cup.


----------



## mandabear

Cheryl24 said:


> ^LOL!!  That's a GREAT pic! He looks like he saw a bug in his cup.



 No, but he left the paper on the straw...hehe!


----------



## JennyErin

mandabear said:


> The BF with my navy croc MAC in the background.


 
 This is a great action shot!! Love it *manda*!


----------



## TaraP

mandabear said:


> The BF with my navy croc MAC in the background.



Love this! Thanks for sharing it... I'm sure he'd kill you if he knew..lol


----------



## mandabear

TaraPep said:


> Love this! Thanks for sharing it... I'm sure he'd kill you if he knew..lol



Oh no, he knows this pic is up. He laughed at Cheryl24's comment. 

He's been in a few photos holding purses at sample sales on this subforum...lol.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

mandabear said:


> The BF with my navy croc MAC in the background.


 
Cute!!


----------



## TaraP

mandabear said:


> He's been in a few photos holding purses at sample sales on this subforum...lol.



Oh Yes, I've seen those...I pointed him out to my DH saying "You used to do that".


----------



## CourtneyMc22

*tonij*, love the Rose clutch, such a great shape! 

*mandabear,* that pic is priceless! I love the look of surprise too!  

Speaking of the lovely men in our lives, I snapped this pic a few days ago of my hubby outside our house after work. I usually drop him off and pick him up at his work b/c the parking is nonexistent, but as a trade off he usually carries my things into the house for me!! Hence, the lovely AW rocco in one hand and _his_ beloved _Ben Minkoff_ Nikky messenger in the other!


----------



## JennyErin

CourtneyMc22 said:


> *tonij*, love the Rose clutch, such a great shape!
> 
> *mandabear,* that pic is priceless! I love the look of surprise too!
> 
> Speaking of the lovely men in our lives, I snapped this pic a few days ago of my hubby outside our house after work. I usually drop him off and pick him up at his work b/c the parking is nonexistent, but as a trade off he usually carries my things into the house for me!! Hence, the lovely AW rocco in one hand and his beloved _Ben Minkoff_ Nikky messenger in the other!


 
Loves it!! Both bags look great on him!!


----------



## snakeygoddess

snakeygoddess said:


> Two weeks ago in NYC for my niece's Baptism, with my Heavy Metal Flame



I don't know what happened to the photo in the above comment, so I am going to post again


----------



## cocolee1976

CourtneyMc22 said:


> *tonij*, love the Rose clutch, such a great shape!
> 
> *mandabear,* that pic is priceless! I love the look of surprise too!
> 
> Speaking of the lovely men in our lives, I snapped this pic a few days ago of my hubby outside our house after work. I usually drop him off and pick him up at his work b/c the parking is nonexistent, but as a trade off he usually carries my things into the house for me!! Hence, the lovely AW rocco in one hand and _his_ beloved _Ben Minkoff_ Nikky messenger in the other!




Ohhhh that messenger bag looks really nice!!


----------



## cocolee1976

snakeygoddess said:


> I don't know what happened to the photo in the above comment, so I am going to post again


*snakeygoddess *you look great!! Love your HM Flame!!


----------



## TaraP

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Speaking of the lovely men in our lives, I snapped this pic a few days ago of my hubby outside our house after work. I usually drop him off and pick him up at his work b/c the parking is nonexistent, but as a trade off he usually carries my things into the house for me!! Hence, the lovely AW rocco in one hand and _his_ beloved _Ben Minkoff_ Nikky messenger in the other!



He looks really great with his Nikky! I'm glad to see he loves it.. Lee prefers the Urz bag... Maybe you get him one of those too..


----------



## TaraP

snakeygoddess said:


> I don't know what happened to the photo in the above comment, so I am going to post again



You look beautiful!  The Flame looks great with your outfit.. I think I see your niece in the background, adorable!


----------



## Kias1229

In the office with My co workers! 


Premission MAB 
Yellow MAM
Electric Blue MAM
Fuchsia MAMM


----------



## missmoz

Kias1229 said:


> In the office with My co workers!
> 
> 
> Premission MAB
> Yellow MAM
> Electric Blue MAM
> Fuchsia MAMM


 

Such a cute pic!  How awesome to see so many RMs in the same office!


----------



## missmoz

snakeygoddess said:


> I don't know what happened to the photo in the above comment, so I am going to post again


 
snakey - you and your flame look great!  I'm so glad you reposted this because I was just looking at a flame today for purchase.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Kias1229 said:


> In the office with My co workers!
> 
> 
> Premission MAB
> Yellow MAM
> Electric Blue MAM
> Fuchsia MAMM


 
How cute is this!!  You gals look great with your RM's!!


----------



## TaraP

Kias1229 said:


> In the office with My co workers!
> 
> Premission MAB
> Yellow MAM
> Electric Blue MAM
> Fuchsia MAMM



I love all of you! This has to be THE greatest pic ever!


----------



## MAGJES

Kias1229 said:


> In the office with My co workers!
> 
> 
> Premission MAB
> Yellow MAM
> Electric Blue MAM
> Fuchsia MAMM


 





This pic is awesome!!  
Just like a rainbow!!


----------



## snakeygoddess

TaraPep said:


> You look beautiful!  The Flame looks great with your outfit.. I think I see your niece in the background, adorable!



Completely OT, I apologize (I'm a proud, new, first-time auntie), but that was not my niece but another baby being Baptized the same day.  Here is a pic of me and Gabriella:







and






Ok, back to purses.....   I'm really loving this flame!  I have never done a 
"hand-held" bag before, but I've always like the look of the flame since it came out.  I was worried that it would be annoying to not have the option to put it on my shoulder, but so far so good.



missmoz said:


> snakey - you and your flame look great!  I'm so  glad you reposted this because I was just looking at a flame today for  purchase.



missmoz:  I recommend that you seriously consider the purchase.  It is a fun bag to own!


----------



## oopsididitagain

This is me today inside a Banana Republic outlet dressing room, I bought that cute outfit I am wearing, a bubblegum pink linen blouse and pure white jeans.  I'm wearing my taupe MAB which looks not too big on me because I'm 5' 10".


----------



## oopsididitagain

*snakeygoddess*, you are so pretty!  Love your flame.


----------



## snakeygoddess

missmoz said:


> snakey - you and your flame look great!  I'm so glad you reposted this because I was just looking at a flame today for purchase.




missmoz: I cannot remember if I already posted this previously, lol, but just to show the versatility of the Flame, here it is a few weeks ago with me just wearing a t-shirt and jeans as apposed to a (casual) dress:





Hope I helped to push you over the edge    lol


----------



## LoveMyMarc

oopsididitagain said:


> This is me today inside a Banana Republic outlet dressing room, I bought that cute outfit I am wearing, a bubblegum pink linen blouse and pure white jeans.  I'm wearing my taupe MAB which looks not too big on me because I'm 5' 10".


LOVE that color!! There's a taupe MAM I've been eying...


----------



## oopsididitagain

^thanks! i find myself using this MAB way more than my others.  taupe is a very versatile color goes with almost everything.  go for it!


----------



## Kias1229

Thank you All muah~~


----------



## katelove477

i love all of the recent pics, including the colorful mam display and the linear stud flame! and what a beautiful niece!!!


----------



## cupcakegirl

Kias1229 said:


> In the office with My co workers!
> 
> 
> Premission MAB
> Yellow MAM
> Electric Blue MAM
> Fuchsia MAMM




Great pic!  It's a MA rainbow!


----------



## cocolee1976

Kias1229 said:


> In the office with My co workers!
> 
> 
> Premission MAB
> Yellow MAM
> Electric Blue MAM
> Fuchsia MAMM




Woow *Kias1229 *you have a lot of RM fans in your office! Love the colors!


----------



## JennyErin

*Kias* I love your office!!! 

Everyone looks so good with there RMs!!


----------



## missmoz

snakeygoddess said:


> missmoz: I cannot remember if I already posted this previously, lol, but just to show the versatility of the Flame, here it is a few weeks ago with me just wearing a t-shirt and jeans as apposed to a (casual) dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I helped to push you over the edge    lol



haha thanks for the extra pics!  I love your bag and look!  I think you did push me over the edge.  I couldn't resist the extra 30% off on amazon.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Kias1229 said:


> In the office with My co workers!
> 
> 
> Premission MAB
> Yellow MAM
> Electric Blue MAM
> Fuchsia MAMM


So colorful! The EB and persimmon are my faves!


----------



## JennyErin

I snapped this while heading out the door this morning, I call it my ode to Vanessa Minnilo (sp?)


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^ LOVE your dress *Jenny*!!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Jenny you look very nice in that dress.  What a cute look!


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks *scoobie* and *oops*! I love summer dresses, they are just so comfortable, as one of my friends put it "dresses are the sweatpants of the office world".


----------



## scoobiesmomma

JennyErin said:


> Thanks *scoobie* and *oops*! I love summer dresses, they are just so comfortable, as one of my friends put it "dresses are the sweatpants of the office world".



I totally agree!! They are so comfy and flowy and still look beautiful!


----------



## shesnochill

mom & her* wine mam* at my graduation : )


----------



## CBH1980

BrookeJ... may I ask, what is the black and white combo part of your MAM made out of? Is it fabric? 
Also, do you find that it is a year around bag or only works in certain seasons?

Thank you :>)


----------



## TaraP

annaversary said:


> mom & her* wine mam* at my graduation : )



Anna, Congratulations!  You look beautiful! And I'm so happy to see mom still loves her Wine MAM with siggy hw...


----------



## JennyErin

annaversary said:


> mom & her* wine mam* at my graduation : )


 
Congrats *Anna*!! I love your moms mam!


----------



## cocolee1976

annaversary said:


> mom & her* wine mam* at my graduation : )



Lovely family photo!! Love your mom's wine mam


----------



## AJ1025

annaversary said:


> mom & her* wine mam* at my graduation : )



Congrats, Anna!!  You mom looks great with her MAM, too!


----------



## tejava

Anna, congratulations!!


----------



## sandc

annaversary said:


> mom & her* wine mam* at my graduation : )



Love your mom's mam!  Congratulations on your graduation!


----------



## sandc

Navy Nikki with silver hw went shopping with me tonight.  
This bag is awesome. It is so soft and it is the perfect shade of blue for me. I  this Nikki.


----------



## Is it on sale?

While I'm ALL about the MAC these days, these photos make me so glad I haven't parted with my Nikkis...this bag looks fantastic on you!



sandc said:


> Navy Nikki with silver hw went shopping with me tonight.
> This bag is awesome. It is so soft and it is the perfect shade of blue for me. I  this Nikki.


----------



## winglessx

Went shopping with my stone wyoming 3-zip clutch. hehe the mirror was cute


----------



## JennyErin

*Sandc* I love your Navy Nikki!! So pretty on you!

*Wingless* your zip clutch looks so good on you! Looks like a great shopping companion!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

This was taken earlier before I went out with the girls.  My new Nikki in Taupe.


----------



## JennyErin

Never get sick of that Nikki *Heart*! Looks so good on you!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

JennyErin said:


> I snapped this while heading out the door this morning, I call it my ode to Vanessa Minnilo (sp?)


 
Love that dress!!! Your Nikki looks great too!!! 



annaversary said:


> mom & her* wine mam* at my graduation : )


 
Congrats!! Your mom looks great with the mam! 



sandc said:


> Navy Nikki with silver hw went shopping with me tonight.
> This bag is awesome. It is so soft and it is the perfect shade of blue for me. I  this Nikki.


 
Love this shade of blue!!! Looks great!!



winglessx said:


> Went shopping with my stone wyoming 3-zip clutch. hehe the mirror was cute


 
Looks so cute!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

JennyErin said:


> Never get sick of that Nikki *Heart*! Looks so good on you!


 
Thanks Jenny!!


----------



## sandc

Is it on sale? said:


> While I'm ALL about the MAC these days, these photos make me so glad I haven't parted with my Nikkis...this bag looks fantastic on you!



Thank you!  I love this bag. I used to be only about satchels, but my love has grown for the nikki & the mac.  Really, everyone needs at least one of each!


----------



## sandc

winglessx said:


> Went shopping with my stone wyoming 3-zip clutch. hehe the mirror was cute



That looks really cute on you!


----------



## knasarae

annaversary said:


> mom & her* wine mam* at my graduation : )


 
Your mom looks great with her MAM and CONGRATULATIONS on your graduation! 



sandc said:


> Navy Nikki with silver hw went shopping with me tonight.
> This bag is awesome. It is so soft and it is the perfect shade of blue for me. I  this Nikki.


 
That leather does look luscious!!  Beautiful bag!



winglessx said:


> Went shopping with my stone wyoming 3-zip clutch. hehe the mirror was cute


 
Very nice!



HeartMyMJs said:


> This was taken earlier before I went out with the girls. My new Nikki in Taupe.


 
Fantastic!!! Love this color.  

p.s. Every time I see your avi it makes me smile!


----------



## knasarae

Me and my Dark Sage BF today


----------



## HeartMyMJs

knasarae said:


> Me and my Dark Sage BF today


 
Thank you!!! 

Love your bag!! Looks great on you!!


----------



## sandc

knasarae said:


> Me and my Dark Sage BF today



I love the sage color.  Looks really great with your outfit!  I saw a sage mam today at nordies. I loved the leather.


----------



## sandc

HeartMyMJs said:


> This was taken earlier before I went out with the girls.  My new Nikki in Taupe.



Love the taupe.  The leather is fantastic!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sandc said:


> Love the taupe. The leather is fantastic!


 
Thank you sandc!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

knasarae said:


> Me and my Dark Sage BF today



You look AMAZING Knas!!  I need your fitness secrets...or is it just good genes?


----------



## TaraP

*Knas*~ You look fantastic! If you didn't go there in that dress, I hope you bought it because it looks awesome on you! Cute sandals too! Loving the BF, great color...


----------



## piosavsfan

*Knas*, you ALWAYS look so fab with your RMs!


----------



## JennyErin

*Knas* you look great with your bf! I love your sandals!


----------



## knasarae

sandc said:


> I love the sage color.  Looks really great with your outfit!  I saw a sage mam today at nordies. I loved the leather.



Thanks, I think Dark Sage is probably my favorite RM green!



scoobiesmomma said:


> You look AMAZING Knas!!  I need your fitness secrets...or is it just good genes?



Oh no honey, lots of working out cause I eat lots of sweets! Lol. But thanks!



TaraPep said:


> *Knas*~ You look fantastic! If you didn't go there in that dress, I hope you bought it because it looks awesome on you! Cute sandals too! Loving the BF, great color...



Ha ha, Tara that is my dress thanks!



piosavsfan said:


> *Knas*, you ALWAYS look so fab with your RMs!



Thank you!


JennyErin said:


> *Knas* you look great with your bf! I love your sandals!



Thanks a lot!


----------



## JLJRN

knasarae said:


> Me and my Dark Sage BF today



If I had seen this pic of the BF, I might've ordered it-I didn't realize how cute it was.  Great toned arms btw-made for that sleeveless dress!


----------



## GelTea

Me n Yellow Resort Nikki on our way to church this morning. Rachel Pally dress.


----------



## AJ1025

Your Nikki looks SO amazing with the RP dress- beautiful outfit!


----------



## AJ1025

knasarae said:


> Me and my Dark Sage BF today



I LOVE your outfit, *knas*, especially with the BF- it's so fierce in that green .  Also- nice stems, lady!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

GelTea said:


> Me n Yellow Resort Nikki on our way to church this morning. Rachel Pally dress.


 
Love your Nikki!!!  Great dress!!


----------



## GelTea

^Thanks, *AJ* & *Heart*! I love Rachel Pally...I have 5 caftan dresses. They are stretchy and super comfy yet they can be dressed up or down. And they work for virtually any woman's body type.


----------



## kiwishopper

Me and my Swing today along the river front!


----------



## TaraP

*Geltea*~ Your Nikki looks great! I think that is my favorite yellow that has come out. Love the Boho look on you. Effortlessly beautiful..

*Kiwi*~Love your whole outfit with your Swing. You look beautiful! The perfect bag on a day like that. Your hair looks great! And I like your hat a lot too.


----------



## knasarae

AJ1025 said:


> I LOVE your outfit, *knas*, especially with the BF- it's so fierce in that green . Also- nice stems, lady!!


 
Thanks!



kiwishopper said:


> Me and my Swing today along the river front!


 
I love this whole look!!


----------



## AJ1025

kiwishopper said:


> Me and my Swing today along the river front!



Love your outfit, kiwi- cool pants!


----------



## JennyErin

*Geltea* Your Nikki is so beautiful!!! You look like summer! The whole look is fantastic!

*Kiwi* As always, looking good!! I love those pants too! You always have great bottoms on!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Kiwi, love your outfit and bag!


----------



## kiwishopper

Thanks you guys!! We will be taking a short trip to Toronto coming up next and I am taking my MAC with me. Hopefully more photos coming after the trip


----------



## JennyErin

My Glazed Almond Mattie we were going on a walk to the bank:


----------



## HeartMyMJs

JennyErin said:


> My Glazed Almond Mattie we were going on a walk to the bank:


 
Oh Jenny!!  I love the almond color!!


----------



## sandc

GelTea said:


> Me n Yellow Resort Nikki on our way to church this morning. Rachel Pally dress.


 
I am loving that color combo. Great Nikki and dress!


*Kiwi - *That swing looks great on you. Cute hat too!

*JennyErin - *You look like you were born carrying that matti!  I love matties on others, but I never feel like I can pull it off. Looks good on you.


----------



## cupcakegirl

*kiwishopper*-  Love the whole outfit!

*JennyErin*-  Ooooo, gorgeous bag!


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks ladies!!!!


----------



## TaraP

JennyErin said:


> My Glazed Almond Mattie we were going on a walk to the bank:



Hotness.... Nothing better than a Mattie or mini mattie in my case....  That color is beautiful, very vintage-esque....


----------



## TaraP

Running some errands today...


----------



## kiwishopper

Looking great Tara! Love your navy(?) blazer!!



TaraPep said:


> Running some errands today...


----------



## JennyErin

*Tara* I love the whole look!! Great outfit and beautiful bag!! Swing looks really good on you!


----------



## TaraP

Thanks *Kiwi *& *Jenny*!!

The navy blazer is linen from the Gap....


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love the whole outfit Tara!!!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

TaraPep said:


> Running some errands today...


I love this whole look!!!

Your tattoos are awesome, btw!


----------



## TaraP

Thank you *HeartMyMJs *& *LoveMyMarc*!

*LoveMyMarc*~ Thanks for the tattoo comment.. I can't wait, 2 more weeks and I start to get my sleeve colored in... It's going to take a few sessions but excited to start!


----------



## kiwishopper

I am not in the picture but this is what I have been starring at today at work!


----------



## tejava

kiwishopper said:


> I am not in the picture but this is what I have been starring at today at work!


 
This makes me want to switch into my Royal/Brown BW MAM!


----------



## TaraP

kiwishopper said:


> I am not in the picture but this is what I have been starring at today at work!



 Love it!


----------



## ghall

TaraPep said:


> Running some errands today...


Love!!! And love your new avatar!!!


----------



## LindaP

My daughter in Italy with the charcoal BF!


----------



## jennalovesbags

^she's adorable! great pic!


----------



## JennyErin

So pretty *kiwi*!

*Linda* your daughter is so beautiful!! That is a great picture! She wears the bf so well!


----------



## TaraP

Thanks *G*!!!

*Linda* ~ Your daughter is gorgeous! She must take after her mom... She looks great with the bf... How long is she spending in Italy?


----------



## LindaP

TaraPep said:


> Thanks *G*!!!
> 
> *Linda* ~ Your daughter is gorgeous! She must take after her mom... She looks great with the bf... How long is she spending in Italy?


 

Awww, thanks guys!  She spent 12 days there, got back on Monday.   I missed her so much!  She goes away to college for the fall and she chose this trip rather than do beach week,  she went with several school tour groups.

Here is another pic of her with the BF that I posted in the BF thread -


----------



## ghall

LindaP said:


> My daughter in Italy with the charcoal BF!


She's adorable!! Love the bag on her too!!!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Linda, your daughter is gorgeous!  So pretty.  Oh and the BF is nice.


----------



## baghag411

*Linda*--Your daughter is soooooo pretty!!!  Love, love, love her hair!!! 

*Tara*--Every time I'm fine with not jumping on the Swing bandwagon, I see a pictures likes yours and want one!!!  I, too, can't wait for your sleeve to get colored in!!


----------



## Sparklybags

*Linda* You're daughter is soo cute! She looks great with her BF

With my Rocker


----------



## tejava

LindaP:  Your daughter is so gorgeous!
Sparklybags:  I have the same rocker, you match it so well with your maxi dress!!


----------



## JennyErin

*Sparklybags* you look so good with your rocker!!


----------



## AJ1025

Sparklybags said:


> *Linda* You're daughter is soo cute! She looks great with her BF
> 
> With my Rocker



You look so pretty (and happy!) with your Rocker and I totally love your style!


----------



## Sparklybags

Thanks Girls


----------



## cathead87

LindaP said:


> My daughter in Italy with the charcoal BF!


 
Beautiful! Make sure to post in the "Traveling RM" thread. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/the-traveling-rm-bag-600637.html


----------



## LindaP

cathead87 said:


> Beautiful! Make sure to post in the "Traveling RM" thread.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/the-traveling-rm-bag-600637.html


 
Oh I didn't know about that one,  will do, thanks!


----------



## LindaP

Sparklybags said:


> *Linda* You're daughter is soo cute! She looks great with her BF
> 
> With my Rocker


 

Looks great, and love your jewelry too!


----------



## knasarae

LindaP said:


> My daughter in Italy with the charcoal BF!


 
Your daughter is beautiful and she definitely chose right to go to Italy! Wow, I bet she had so much fun!!  The BF looks great!



Sparklybags said:


> *Linda* You're daughter is soo cute! She looks great with her BF
> 
> With my Rocker


 
The Rocker looks great and I love the outfit you paired it with. 



TaraPep said:


> Running some errands today...


 
Fantastic! I love your style!



kiwishopper said:


> I am not in the picture but this is what I have been starring at today at work!


 
Not a bad view at all!


----------



## kiwishopper

I just came back from a mini holiday trip. The only RM I took as my Tangerine MAC. This poor MAC had been through sun, wind, water and sand and she came back still nearly perfect!

Here is a little tease. I was wearing Tangerine MAC. (more in my blog)





And this is what I am wearing today with Taupe Nikki (it's back to work unfortunately after the holiday)


----------



## thegoreprincess

kiwishopper said:


> I just came back from a mini holiday trip. The only RM I took as my Tangerine MAC. This poor MAC had been through sun, wind, water and sand and she came back still nearly perfect!
> 
> Here is a little tease. I was wearing Tangerine MAC. (more in my blog)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what I am wearing today with Taupe Nikki (it's back to work unfortunately after the holiday)



You look fab!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Well thank you my dear*~TGP* 
No back to rid that new "muffin top" lol


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> I just came back from a mini holiday trip. The only RM I took as my Tangerine MAC. This poor MAC had been through sun, wind, water and sand and she came back still nearly perfect!
> 
> Here is a little tease. I was wearing Tangerine MAC. (more in my blog)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what I am wearing today with Taupe Nikki (it's back to work unfortunately after the holiday)


 
You look amazing as always *Kiwi*!!! I love the blue dress with taupe nikki!


----------



## thegoreprincess

kiwishopper said:


> Well thank you my dear*~TGP*
> No back to rid that new "muffin top" lol



Uh... what muffin top?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

thegoreprincess said:


> Uh... what muffin top?



That's exactly what I was wondering....kiwi, you look wonderful!  Glad you like taupe nikki!!  It's beautiful!!


----------



## MAGJES

kiwishopper said:


> I just came back from a mini holiday trip. The only RM I took as my Tangerine MAC. This poor MAC had been through sun, wind, water and sand and she came back still nearly perfect!
> 
> Here is a little tease. I was wearing Tangerine MAC. (more in my blog)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what I am wearing today with Taupe Nikki (it's back to work unfortunately after the holiday)


 
Kiwi - I love your Taupe Nikki.
Looking great as usual!


----------



## kiwishopper

MAGJES said:


> Kiwi - I love your Taupe Nikki.
> Looking great as usual!


 

LOL, thanks guys but believe me, I hide the muffin top quite well 
Amy, my chinchillas lay down just like Winston!! I need to take pictures too next time. They only do that when they are really hot in the summer haha


----------



## JennyErin

Today with my new to me Black Haze Darling


----------



## TaraP

kiwishopper said:


> I just came back from a mini holiday trip. The only RM I took as my Tangerine MAC. This poor MAC had been through sun, wind, water and sand and she came back still nearly perfect!
> 
> Here is a little tease. I was wearing Tangerine MAC. (more in my blog)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what I am wearing today with Taupe Nikki (it's back to work unfortunately after the holiday)



Lookin good *kiwi*! Love the Tangerine MAC, it's so pretty! And I love your back to work outfit. That blue dress looks slammin on you!


----------



## TaraP

JennyErin said:


> Today with my new to me Black Haze Darling



You look fab as always! I've always liked the Darling. Looks great!


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks *Tara*!!


----------



## knasarae

kiwishopper said:


> I just came back from a mini holiday trip. The only RM I took as my Tangerine MAC. This poor MAC had been through sun, wind, water and sand and she came back still nearly perfect!
> 
> Here is a little tease. I was wearing Tangerine MAC. (more in my blog)
> 
> 
> And this is what I am wearing today with Taupe Nikki (it's back to work unfortunately after the holiday)


 
Both of them look great on you!!



JennyErin said:


> Today with my new to me Black Haze Darling


 
Nice!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Looking good kiwi and Jenny!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My Nikki in Taupe...love this bag!!!!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Kiwi - what muffin top???  You look gorgeous in that blue dress!  Taupe is such a beautiful neutral!  Now where is your new YSL arty ring?  That would've taken this outfit to the edge!

Jenny - always looking adorable!  How are you liking the Darling?


----------



## kiwishopper

C4H lol great pairing suggestion! I will pair these two next week and take mod pics


----------



## baghag411

*Jenny*--Congratulations on your new to you BH Darling.  This is my go-to RM bag.  I just love it so. 

*Kiwi*--Hmmm. . . muffin top?  That made me giggle. . . you look perfect just the way you are.  Love the Tangie MAC!!!


----------



## sandc

HeartMyMJs said:


> My Nikki in Taupe...love this bag!!!!



Looks great on you! Love the MT leather.


----------



## sandc

Here I am at Nordstrom with my lavender Affair. I walked into the Michael Kors store and an SA there complimented my affair while I was looking at MK bags.


----------



## gloryanh

sandc said:


> Here I am at Nordstrom with my lavender Affair. I walked into the Michael Kors store and an SA there complimented my affair while I was looking at MK bags.



Gorgeous!! Affairs can sometimes be hard to incorporate into casual wear, especially if you wear prints. You look great!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

HeartMyMJs said:


> My Nikki in Taupe...love this bag!!!!



HMM - how adorable are you?  All this talk about taupe is making me want one.  Also, I love all of the outfits you posted over at wardrobe.  Such a stylish gal you are!


----------



## sandc

Thanks *gloryanh*!   I do love that shade of lavender. I think the color really helps me to be able to wear it with more clothes. Something about the antique silver lets me dress it up or down.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sandc said:


> Looks great on you! Love the MT leather.


 
Thanks sandc!!! Love your lavender Affair!! Makes me one want one too! 



Crazy4Handbags said:


> HMM - how adorable are you? All this talk about taupe is making me want one. Also, I love all of the outfits you posted over at wardrobe. Such a stylish gal you are!


 
Thanks C4H!! Go for it!! We can be bag twins!


----------



## knasarae

HeartMyMJs said:


> My Nikki in Taupe...love this bag!!!!





sandc said:


> Here I am at Nordstrom with my lavender Affair. I walked into the Michael Kors store and an SA there complimented my affair while I was looking at MK bags.



Lookin good ladies!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

knasarae said:


> Lookin good ladies!!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks everyone! I am loving the darling!

Love the taupe Nikki and your dress *Heart*!

*Sandc* I love your affair, it looks perfect on you!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

JennyErin said:


> Thanks everyone! I am loving the darling!
> 
> Love the taupe Nikki and your dress *Heart*!
> 
> *Sandc* I love your affair, it looks perfect on you!!


 
Thanks JennyErin!!


----------



## armadillo24

HeartMyMJs said:


> My Nikki in Taupe...love this bag!!!!



SO cute! I love that bag!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

armadillo24 said:


> SO cute! I love that bag!


 
Thanks!!


----------



## JennyErin

I took out Noir Nikki today, the way she smells, her smooshyness, sigh, I fell in love all over again


----------



## kiwishopper

lol I love alot of your mod pics are taken inside the elevator! Imagine if it "ding" and someone walks in catching you haha. (but again I'd done the same thing)

Very smooshy looking Nikki btw! LOVE!


----------



## thegoreprincess

JennyErin said:


> I took out Noir Nikki today, the way she smells, her smooshyness, sigh, I fell in love all over again



You & the Nikki look great!


----------



## JennyErin

I take them in the bathroom at my work too sometimes *kiwi* once someone did come in, I just told them to ignore me, they looked at me weird, clearly they don't feel the same way about bags as I do.

Thanks *tgp*!


----------



## baghag411

LOVE this whole outfit!!  



sandc said:


> Here I am at Nordstrom with my lavender Affair. I walked into the Michael Kors store and an SA there complimented my affair while I was looking at MK bags.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

JennyErin said:


> I took out Noir Nikki today, the way she smells, her smooshyness, sigh, I fell in love all over again


 
Yes I would feel the same way!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## sandc

baghag411 said:


> LOVE this whole outfit!!



Thank you!  It was so hot out and the only thing I wanted to wear was a thin cotton dress.  I got it at TJ's for cheap. Same dress I saw at Nordies earlier this year.


----------



## fuzkittie

Taking my RM Covet in Butter to work today


----------



## Espinosa

^ The colour is gorgeous! You wear it well *fuzkittie*!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

fuzkittie said:


> Taking my RM Covet in Butter to work today


 
So buttery!!  Love it!


----------



## thegoreprincess

fuzkittie said:


> Taking my RM Covet in Butter to work today


You look great! LOVE the pop of color!


----------



## fuzkittie

Espinosa said:


> ^ The colour is gorgeous! You wear it well *fuzkittie*!!





HeartMyMJs said:


> So buttery!!  Love it!



 Thank you! She's soft as butter.

@HeartMyMJS, your avatar is adorable~


----------



## knasarae

fuzkittie said:


> Taking my RM Covet in Butter to work today


 
Love that outfit and that pop of color the Covet adds!


----------



## JennyErin

fuzkittie said:


> Taking my RM Covet in Butter to work today


 
You look sooooo good with that butter covet!!! I love it with your blue top! Perfect summer outfit!


----------



## kiwishopper

Too matchy matchy?!?
White brown BBW mab today


----------



## JennyErin

LOVE that outfit *kiwi*!! Your PWBBW is soooo beautiful!!


----------



## JennyErin

P.S. *kiwi* I am very jealous of your white skirt, I can never wear white bottoms, I always get chocolate on them, always!


----------



## beachgirl38

Still loving my Verdes MAM - it gets better with age!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

fuzkittie said:


> Thank you! She's soft as butter.
> 
> @HeartMyMJS, your avatar is adorable~


 
Thank you!


----------



## kiwishopper

JennyErin said:


> P.S. *kiwi* I am very jealous of your white skirt, I can never wear white bottoms, I always get chocolate on them, always!


 
lol *Jenny*! Thanks for your kind compliment!! I am very nervous whenever I wear this dress too lol I try not to eat chocolate when I wear it (which is probaby a good idea EVERYDAY haha)


----------



## loveuga

beachgirl38 said:


> Still loving my Verdes MAM - it gets better with age!!



Great mod shot!  Your MAM is gorgeous!


----------



## loveuga

By popular demand, ok *HGG*... here's a mod shot with my Tomato MAM, and yes, a toilet shot no less!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

loveuga said:


> By popular demand, ok *HGG*... here's a mod shot with my Tomato MAM, and yes, a toilet shot no less!



  Awesome!  Looking good Love....and tomato is gorgeous!


----------



## loveuga

^ Thanks, and just so you can get a Tomato fix... changed the avatar too, emphasizing the Tomato


----------



## JennyErin

loveuga said:


> By popular demand, ok *HGG*... here's a mod shot with my Tomato MAM, and yes, a toilet shot no less!



Love that MAM!!!!


----------



## baghag411

Love the whole look *Love*!!


----------



## loveuga

Thanks *Jenny* and *Baggie*!

*Baggie* that toilet shot is as much for you as HGG... since I know how much you love those!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

JennyErin said:


> I took out Noir Nikki today, the way she smells, her smooshyness, sigh, I fell in love all over again



I've said it once but I'll say it again, the Nikki looks GREAT on you!  Noir is the best black RM leather, imo.  I just missed out on a Noir MAC on bon and am hating on myself for that.  LOoking good, girl, keep it going!



fuzkittie said:


> Taking my RM Covet in Butter to work today



Oh my, you are such a cutie!  Love the whole ensemble and the covet adds a nice lady-like yet funky spice!



kiwishopper said:


> Too matchy matchy?!?
> White brown BBW mab today



Such a sweet outfit, kiwi!  I've been neglecting my wbw mab but after seeing these mod pics, I might have to take her out with me this weekend.



beachgirl38 said:


> Still loving my Verdes MAM - it gets better with age!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1454188



You look great with Verdes MAM!  The MAM suits you well!



loveuga said:


> By popular demand, ok *HGG*... here's a mod shot with my Tomato MAM, and yes, a toilet shot no less!



Ms. Tomato MAM and you look great together!  Your toilet shots crack me up!  The belt works well with your outfit, looking good!


----------



## loveuga

Thanks C4H!  The belt was a total splurge from Anthropologie, at the time that I bought a cute summer dress, and I LOVE IT!  I've never been a belt person... but I decided it was time to try something new.  Now I'm on the hunt for more belts!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

loveuga said:


> Thanks C4H!  The belt was a total splurge from Anthropologie, at the time that I bought a cute summer dress, and I LOVE IT!  I've never been a belt person... but I decided it was time to try something new.  Now I'm on the hunt for more belts!



You certainly have the figure for it.  I echo 'more belts.'


----------



## loveuga

Crazy4Handbags said:


> You certainly have the figure for it.  I echo 'more belts.'



You are so sweet!  It's funny because I never thought I had the figure for belts until I was an Anthro trying on the dress with the belt.


----------



## thegoreprincess

*C4H*, OT but Jude is SO cute!!!

*Love*, I love the toilet shot! You look great


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Thanks, tgp!  Don't let that face fool you, he is a little rascal getting into all sorts of trouble.  But eating he is good at!  Just like mommy!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*On my way to a dinner party!*


----------



## JennyErin

P.Y.T. said:


> *On my way to a dinner party!*



Great look!!!


----------



## Lulugurl2006

P.Y.T. said:


> *On my way to a dinner party!*


great outfit! i love the exotic prints!


----------



## knasarae

P.Y.T. said:


> *On my way to a dinner party!*


 
Love this look!


----------



## knasarae

Me yesterday with my CP MAC.  Surprisingly this has been my go-to MAC for the summer.


----------



## loveuga

^^ Looking good, knas!  You can totally rock the MACs!


----------



## knasarae

Thanks Dr. Love!! I see we have a new toilet shot. I like it!


----------



## JennyErin

*Knas* you look lovely!!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

knasarae said:


> Me yesterday with my CP MAC.  Surprisingly this has been my go-to MAC for the summer.



Looking good, knas!  Such a cute outfit!  Um... Best accessory to your outfit? The A-mazing arms!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*@JennyErin,Lulugirl2006,Knasarae -Thanks ladies!*


----------



## P.Y.T.

knasarae said:


> Me yesterday with my CP MAC. Surprisingly this has been my go-to MAC for the summer.


 
*Cayute!!!!!!!!*


----------



## thegoreprincess

*knas*, you look soooo good!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

P.Y.T. said:


> *On my way to a dinner party!*


 
Cute outfit!!! 



knasarae said:


> Me yesterday with my CP MAC. Surprisingly this has been my go-to MAC for the summer.


 
Looks perfect!!


----------



## sandc

*PYT* - love the whole look!

*knas* - you always look so nice!


----------



## knasarae

JennyErin said:


> *Knas* you look lovely!!





Crazy4Handbags said:


> Looking good, knas!  Such a cute outfit!  Um... Best accessory to your outfit? The A-mazing arms!!!





P.Y.T. said:


> *Cayute!!!!!!!!*





thegoreprincess said:


> *knas*, you look soooo good!





HeartMyMJs said:


> Looks perfect!!





sandc said:


> *knas* - you always look so nice!



Thank you ladies!! You guys are so sweet!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

P.Y.T. said:


> *On my way to a dinner party!*


Wow, your whole outfit is stunning! Everything goes together perfectly! 



knasarae said:


> Me yesterday with my CP MAC.  Surprisingly this has been my go-to MAC for the summer.


 Have to echo everyone's comments about your physique, looking good girl!!! 

Ok, he'd KILL me if he knew I posted this on tPF, but received a funny pic from my hubby that i had to share. He's at a conference for his work and I guess he got bored and wanted to make me laugh so he did an "in action" shot of his Ben Minkoff bag. The title of the email was actually, completely jokingly, "Is this tpf material??"   He loves that bag so much!


----------



## loveuga

^ LMAO!  I love it!  He looks great modeling his bag!  I love that he asked you if it's tpf material...   So cute!!!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Wow, your whole outfit is stunning! Everything goes together perfectly!
> 
> Have to echo everyone's comments about your physique, looking good girl!!!
> 
> Ok, he'd KILL me if he knew I posted this on tPF, but received a funny pic from my hubby that i had to share. He's at a conference for his work and I guess he got bored and wanted to make me laugh so he did an "in action" shot of his Ben Minkoff bag. The title of the email was actually, completely jokingly, "Is this tpf material??"   He loves that bag so much!



I LOVE IT!!!!! Props to your DH!


----------



## kiwishopper

lol DH is too cute! Tell him all the girls here at TPF RM forum think he's hawt with his Rm bag LOL


----------



## LindaP

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Wow, your whole outfit is stunning! Everything goes together perfectly!
> 
> Have to echo everyone's comments about your physique, looking good girl!!!
> 
> Ok, he'd KILL me if he knew I posted this on tPF, but received a funny pic from my hubby that i had to share. He's at a conference for his work and I guess he got bored and wanted to make me laugh so he did an "in action" shot of his Ben Minkoff bag. The title of the email was actually, completely jokingly, "Is this tpf material??"  He loves that bag so much!


 


Awww,  that's adorable and he looks fab!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Thanks, ladies! I knew yall would get a kick out of it. He always catches me while I'm trying to do mod pics and laughs at me so this is my little payback.


----------



## knasarae

Lol, tell your hubby it's definitely a TPF action shot! Lookin good!


----------



## TaraP

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Wow, your whole outfit is stunning! Everything goes together perfectly!
> 
> Have to echo everyone's comments about your physique, looking good girl!!!
> 
> Ok, he'd KILL me if he knew I posted this on tPF, but received a funny pic from my hubby that i had to share. He's at a conference for his work and I guess he got bored and wanted to make me laugh so he did an "in action" shot of his Ben Minkoff bag. The title of the email was actually, completely jokingly, "Is this tpf material??"   He loves that bag so much!



I love it!!! Looks great on him... I just showed DH and he got a kick out of this pic, as he has the same bag and took some mod shots too!


----------



## TaraP

A crappy pic but a pic nonetheless.. Today I carried PWBW MAM for the 1st time!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

TaraPep said:


> A crappy pic but a pic nonetheless.. Today I carried PWBW MAM for the 1st time!


 
Cute bag!!!


----------



## Addictista

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Wow, your whole outfit is stunning! Everything goes together perfectly!
> 
> Have to echo everyone's comments about your physique, looking good girl!!!
> 
> Ok, he'd KILL me if he knew I posted this on tPF, but received a funny pic from my hubby that i had to share. He's at a conference for his work and I guess he got bored and wanted to make me laugh so he did an "in action" shot of his Ben Minkoff bag. The title of the email was actually, completely jokingly, "Is this tpf material??"   He loves that bag so much!



Adorable - your DH has a great sense of humor!  



TaraPep said:


> A crappy pic but a pic nonetheless.. Today I carried PWBW MAM for the 1st time!



I  that bag!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

TaraPep said:


> A crappy pic but a pic nonetheless.. Today I carried PWBW MAM for the 1st time!



So gorgeous! That bag is such a classic!


----------



## TaraP

Thanks *HeartMyMJs*, *Addictista* and *Courtney*! I'd love to carry her again today but it's laundry day and if I bring her to the laundromat, that's just asking for her to get dirty...


----------



## JennyErin

*Courtney* your hubby is hilarious!! Definately "one of us" lol.

*Tara* As always, you look amazing with any Minkoff you carry!! Love that PWBBW!!


----------



## TaraP

Thanks *JennyErin*!


----------



## kiwishopper

*Tara*, we are al....most bag twin! I have that brown/white bbw in MAB


----------



## knasarae

TaraPep said:


> A crappy pic but a pic nonetheless.. Today I carried PWBW MAM for the 1st time!


 
Love that bag!


----------



## dreamer637

kiwishopper said:


> Too matchy matchy?!?
> White brown BBW mab today


 
love ur dress kiwi, where did u get it from?


----------



## kiwishopper

dreamer637 said:


> love ur dress kiwi, where did u get it from?



Thanks!! The dress belongs to my trendy mother lol I'm borrowing it for the summer hehe


----------



## TaraP

Thank you *kiwi* and *knas*!

kiwi, you are the reason I broke that baby out! I saw the pic of you with your MAB and thought both you and the bag looked gorgeous!


----------



## oopsididitagain

I had fun playing with my bags today, namely my new RM black MAC!!


----------



## cathead87

oopsididitagain said:


> I had fun playing with my bags today, namely my new RM black MAC!!


 
*oops*- You always look great.  What is the other one?


----------



## oopsididitagain

thank you *cathead87*.    i love your meddling kids avatar, my son was just saying that the other day, "if it wasn't for you meddling kids i could have gotten away with it, too!" LOL
the other bag is from a company that has turned my head from RM for awhile, they are called Saddleback Leather out of Texas.  I got this briefcase in a huge size so I can use it for a suitcase!  The leather is YUM!


----------



## TaraP

*Oopsi*~ Beautiful Black MAC! Is this one finally _the_ one?  I saw it has the new leopard lining, love that! As for your other bag, my DH has several bags from them... They are amazing bags that will last forever... Made really really well and the leather is tdf...


----------



## knasarae

Looking good Oops! And the other bag, that leather even looks divine over the web!


----------



## oopsididitagain

TaraPep said:


> *Oopsi*~ Beautiful Black MAC! Is this one finally _the_ one?  I saw it has the new leopard lining, love that! As for your other bag, my DH has several bags from them... They are amazing bags that will last forever... Made really really well and the leather is tdf...


Yes it took me like forever to finally end up with the one black MAC!  lol  I still really admire your blackout MAC, it has probably better leather than this one maybe.  I LOVE the leopard lining, it's kind of silky.  I'm done buying MACs for good now.  
That's neat you already knew about SB Leather bags because your husband has some.  I love my huge one so much!  I carry my sewing stuff, books, laptop in it now and just take it from room to room with me.  haha  When I travel I'll put all my clothes in there.



knasarae said:


> Looking good Oops! And the other bag, that leather even looks divine over the web!


Thank you knas!    Gotta love yummy thick leather.


----------



## AJ1025

Looking very beautiful as usual, *Oops*!  I love the black MAC and your other bag looks absolutely amazing as well (that leather looks like it's soft as velvet).


----------



## oopsididitagain

Thank you, *AJ*.    The leather on the big bag is just like velvet!  Good eye for you to be able to see it's velvetness from that picture.  I love how soft it is.


----------



## ghall

Everyone is looking soooo good!!! It's been a while but i'm using my cream patent quilted mac today. I love this bag


----------



## thegoreprincess

ghall said:


> Everyone is looking soooo good!!! It's been a while but i'm using my cream patent quilted mac today. I love this bag



G, you are looking great!


----------



## AJ1025

^^Seconded!  You look awesome!


----------



## knasarae

You look fantastic ghall!!!  (The MAC ain't bad either. )


----------



## TaraP

ghall said:


> Everyone is looking soooo good!!! It's been a while but i'm using my cream patent quilted mac today. I love this bag



*G*, you are lookin fine! Love the outfit and MAC... BTW your legs look awesome!


----------



## JennyErin

*Oops* you look so good with your new MAC!

*Ghall* you are looking so good with your MAC! Perfect summer look!


----------



## baghag411

Damn* G*!!  You look amazing!!!!!!!!!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

You look great ghall!!  Love that MAC!!


----------



## ghall

Thabks you soooo much all you wonderful ladies!!


----------



## snakeygoddess

This past weekend bringing my BBW MAC  SO w/ purple zipper out to ladies night


----------



## missmoz

snakeygoddess said:


> This past weekend bringing my BBW MAC SO w/ purple zipper out to ladies night


 
super cute!  love your dress... and of course your bag doesnt look too shabby either.


----------



## kiwishopper

So cute! I love your vine tattoo!! 




snakeygoddess said:


> This past weekend bringing my BBW MAC  SO w/ purple zipper out to ladies night


----------



## snakeygoddess

kiwishopper said:


> So cute! I love your vine tattoo!!



Thanks! But it's actually a set of prayer beads.  Better pictures can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/doo-yoo-tattoo-34754-173.html#post18984856. Comment 2584


----------



## snakeygoddess

missmoz said:


> super cute!  love your dress... and of course your bag doesnt look too shabby either.



Thank You


----------



## shesnochill

Took my handy dandy black quilted patent mac with me to the OC fair this weekend 

more pics at annaversary.net


----------



## knasarae

snakeygoddess said:


> This past weekend bringing my BBW MAC SO w/ purple zipper out to ladies night


 
Very nice!



annaversary said:


> Took my handy dandy black quilted patent mac with me to the OC fair this weekend
> 
> more pics at annaversary.net


 
What a cute shot! I looks like it came straight out of a RM ad!


----------



## shesnochill

Hi *knas*! Thanks and no long time no see  xo


----------



## JennyErin

*Snakey* your MAC looks great on you!!!

*Anna* as always love your action shots!!


----------



## travelerscloset

ghall said:


> Everyone is looking soooo good!!! It's been a while but i'm using my cream patent quilted mac today. I love this bag


 
You're super cute Ghall! I like your outfit and MAC


----------



## TaraP

snakeygoddess said:


> This past weekend bringing my BBW MAC  SO w/ purple zipper out to ladies night



You look gorgeous! Love your SO BBW MAC... I think they came out beautiful..


----------



## TaraP

annaversary said:


> Took my handy dandy black quilted patent mac with me to the OC fair this weekend
> 
> more pics at annaversary.net



*Anna*, Hope all is well! Cute pic!


----------



## snakeygoddess

TaraPep said:


> You look gorgeous! Love your SO BBW MAC... I think they came out beautiful..



Thank You! At first I wasn't sure about it, but now I LOVE it!  And I was one of the lucky ones that didn't get one with any flaws.


----------



## ghall

travelerscloset said:


> You're super cute Ghall! I like your outfit and MAC


Thank you very much


----------



## beachgirl38

annaversary said:


> Took my handy dandy black quilted patent mac with me to the OC fair this weekend
> 
> more pics at annaversary.net


 
What a cute pic!!


----------



## ghall

messing around w/ my new iphone apps... AND using my gorgeous bpq mac


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Great pictures ghall.  I am jealous, I wish I could find a patent strap like that for my bqp mac


----------



## ghall

Thanks N!!! Have you looked at Target?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I didn't see any....I could check the Target on the other side of town.


----------



## knasarae

Lookin good ghall!!! You did that with an iPhone app?  Cool!


----------



## loveuga

ghall said:


> messing around w/ my new iphone apps... AND using my gorgeous bpq mac



Love these!  What app do you have for photos?


----------



## ghall

Thanks ladues! I used FREE apps call Instagram and Camera+


----------



## JennyErin

*ghall* you look so good! Love that top!!


----------



## TaraP

*G*, You always look awesome! Love your MAC with that strap...


----------



## TaraP

I was being silly with DH at the mall yesterday... This is the result-  -carrying my well broken in Black MAM..


----------



## cocolee1976

TaraPep said:


> I was being silly with DH at the mall yesterday... This is the result-  -carrying my well broken in Black MAM..



LOL That is so cute!!! You guys look great together!!  Love your black MAM


----------



## ghall

Thanks jenny and tara!!
Tara -you're too cute! My dd has bieber fever. She's gettin his perfume for her 10th bday in a few weeks. She wants that cardboard beiber so bad!!!


----------



## kings_20

Tara - that broken in black MAM looks FABULOUS!  Love it.


----------



## knasarae

TaraPep said:


> I was being silly with DH at the mall yesterday... This is the result-  -carrying my well broken in Black MAM..


 
Lol! You don't know how many times I go to Ulta or Macy's and see someone taking a picture with that cardboard cutout!

The MAM looks great!


----------



## TaraP

Thanks *cocolee*, *G*, *kings *and *Knas*!
My Black MAM is my FAVE... Knas, I said to Lee, I wonder how many people do this? That's funny to know I'm not the only dork who has done it...


----------



## kiwishopper

lol Tara, that pic of you and JB is adorable (I meant you, not him lol)
Your black MAM is indeed broken in! So pretty and soft looking!


----------



## JennyErin

*Tara* you look awesome as always!! Your black MAM is l


----------



## JennyErin

Lovely! Lol hit post too soon, your MAM got me all excited!


----------



## TaraP

Thanks *kiwi* and* Jenny*! It's the only MAM that smiles when i'm carrying it with the front zipper unzipped. Love that..


----------



## snakeygoddess

knasarae said:


> Lol! You don't know how many times I go to Ulta or Macy's and see someone taking a picture with that cardboard cutout!
> 
> The MAM looks great!





Omg, you have no idea how many people took pics with JB! Lol. I am the Merch Manager of an Ulta, and I must've seen at least ten people a day take their picture! And all kinds of people, from 13 yr old girls, to 50 yr women, to tall and muscular guys in their 20's!! It's definitely been a popular attraction 


Back OT, Tara that bag looks AMAZING! So yummy!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Wearing quilted gray Swing today (cross body)


----------



## blueteapot

Nice outfit, kiwi! I like your yellow dress, very summery.


----------



## kiwishopper

blueteapot said:


> Nice outfit, kiwi! I like your yellow dress, very summery.


 
Thanks!  I own a lot of yellow dresses too haha


----------



## TaraP

kiwishopper said:


> Wearing quilted gray Swing today (cross body)



Perfect match! You look amazing.


----------



## kiwishopper

TaraPep said:


> Perfect match! You look amazing.


 
lol, thanks Tara, you are too kind!


----------



## MAGJES

kiwishopper said:


> Wearing quilted gray Swing today (cross body)


 
Such a cute bag!  ....and it matches the ruffles!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Love the outfit kiwi!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Too cute, Kiwi. Your yellow dress is so feminine and cute.  I love how the dots on the dress match the grey on your bag, and the HW of your bag match the yellow on your dress.


----------



## fshnonmymind

Here is me and my classy lady, Quilted Affair:


----------



## TaraP

fshnonmymind said:


> Here is me and my classy lady, Quilted Affair:



You look great! Love your Affair, you don't see many of the brown ones around. Cute shoes too...


----------



## ghall

Gorgeous quilted bags kiwi and fshnonmymind!!!


----------



## ghall

Using my black cat nikki with gm hw


----------



## JennyErin

*Kiwi* I love your outfit! So fun and summery!

*talldrnk* Your Affair looks so good on you!!

*ghall* Ooooo I love that Nikki!! She looks fantastic on you!!


----------



## missmoz

*ghall* - first of all, fabulous look!  second... LOVE your sandals.  what are they?


----------



## kiwishopper

Where are all the mod pictures?
Today I am wearing Metalic Taupe Nikki


----------



## KatyEm

kiwishopper said:


> Where are all the mod pictures?
> Today I am wearing Metalic Taupe Nikki



you look great! i love that dress!


----------



## ghall

Thank you ladies  
Missmoz- got my sandals from forever 21. $6.80 2 years ago


----------



## JennyErin

*Kiwi* again, you look fantastic!! Love your Nikki!!!


----------



## TaraP

*G* ~ Did you get a haircut? Your hair looks awesome! Great outfit! Nikki was the perfect bag to carry. 

*Kiwi *~ Your Metallic Taupe Nikki is divine....


----------



## ghall

TaraPep said:


> *G* ~ Did you get a haircut? Your hair looks awesome! Great outfit! Nikki was the perfect bag to carry.
> 
> *Kiwi *~ Your Metallic Taupe Nikki is divine....


Thanks T!!  i chopped it all off! Got an A Line bob


----------



## TaraP

ghall said:


> Thanks T!!  i chopped it all off! Got an A Line bob



OMG! It looks perfect on you! Perfect for your face. How do you like it? DH just snuck a peek at the comp screen and said you look hot...


----------



## ghall

TaraPep said:


> OMG! It looks perfect on you! Perfect for your face. How do you like it? DH just snuck a peek at the comp screen and said you look hot...


Awww!! Thanks Tara  and thank your hubs for me too! Lol. I love it. I have crazy thich and really big hair and with 3 kids i never had the time to do anything with it but throw it in a pony or braid. So I'm enjoying having my hair down andputting clips in it or
Flat ironing it


----------



## knasarae

fshnonmymind said:


> Here is me and my classy lady, Quilted Affair:


Diva!!! I love it, looks great!



ghall said:


> Using my black cat nikki with gm hw


 
The bag is cute but I'm LOVING the hair cut!! It looks sooo good!!



kiwishopper said:


> Where are all the mod pictures?
> Today I am wearing Metalic Taupe Nikki


 
Very nice!! I'm so jealous of girls who can wear a full sized Nikki... I think they look weird on me.  Love that color!



ghall said:


> Thanks T!!  i chopped it all off! Got an A Line bob


 
Sexy momma!! This frames your face so well I love it!


----------



## gloryanh

ghall said:


> Using my black cat nikki with gm hw



So gorgeous, and you look great! Did black cat ever get made in a MN?


----------



## Tigistylist

ghall said:


> Thanks T!!  i chopped it all off! Got an A Line bob


 
Now I'm a stylist, and you look Awesome Girl!


----------



## cocolee1976

kiwishopper said:


> Where are all the mod pictures?
> Today I am wearing Metalic Taupe Nikki


Kiwishopper! I love to see your action shots! You always look so fabulous! Absolutely love your taupe metallic nikki!!!


----------



## cocolee1976

ghall said:


> Thanks T!!  i chopped it all off! Got an A Line bob


ghall you look gorgeous! Love your new hairstyle!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Ghall - what a gorgeous lady you are!  Love the haircut, it suits you well!


----------



## JennyErin

*ghall* your new haircut looks awesome! It suits your face so well!


----------



## ghall

Wow!!! You ladies sure do know how to make a girl feel giod!!!  thank you all soooo much!!!

I've been on an RM using kick. Using my pale grey enamored. I got in a trade and it was missing the strap so I comtacted nicole and she sent me an apache strap.


----------



## kiwishopper

cocolee1976 said:


> Kiwishopper! I love to see your action shots! You always look so fabulous! Absolutely love your taupe metallic nikki!!!



lol you are too kind! I feel odd posting so often lol I am hoping this will encourage more ppl posting


----------



## KatyEm

ghall said:


> Wow!!! You ladies sure do know how to make a girl feel giod!!!  thank you all soooo much!!!
> 
> I've been on an RM using kick. Using my pale grey enamored. I got in a trade and it was missing the strap so I comtacted nicole and she sent me an apache strap.



great pics! love that bag, looks great!


----------



## TaraP

ghall said:


> Wow!!! You ladies sure do know how to make a girl feel giod!!!  thank you all soooo much!!!
> 
> I've been on an RM using kick. Using my pale grey enamored. I got in a trade and it was missing the strap so I comtacted nicole and she sent me an apache strap.



The apache strap looks pretty cool and matches great... I love the Enamored style.. It looks great on you. I love my black one..


----------



## ghall

Thank you katy and tara!!!


----------



## JennyErin

Ghall I love the enamoured on you!! I hadn't seen this bag in action yet, sigh you know how to make a girls wishlist even longer!!


----------



## baghag411

Damn girls!!!!  You are all smoking hot!!!  *ghall*, who knew you were a Nikki girl?  And your hair, OMG, it looks soooo good on you!


----------



## thedseer

ghall - your haircut is adorable!!


----------



## ghall

Seriously ladies! Thabk you soooo much!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

ghall said:


> Thanks T!!  i chopped it all off! Got an A Line bob


 
:okay: You look sooo pretty Ghall! I love the new look!


----------



## loveuga

you ladies all look amazing!

ghall -- love your hair cut!  when I cut mine, I usually do an angled bob like that as well   haven't had it cut in far too long (over a year-- shhhhh don't tell my stylist)!


----------



## Tigistylist

loveuga said:


> you ladies all look amazing!
> 
> ghall -- love your hair cut! when I cut mine, I usually do an angled bob like that as well  haven't had it cut in far too long (over a year-- shhhhh don't tell my stylist)!


----------



## loveuga

I won't let anyone else touch my hair but her... and she's in Ohio-- so I wasn't about to get it cut in California.  And now that I'm back, she recently just had a baby and is on maternity leave.    I'll probably go see the co-owner of her place and let her cut my hair.


----------



## thegoreprincess

kiwishopper said:


> Where are all the mod pictures?
> Today I am wearing Metalic Taupe Nikki



I looooove this! It looks fab on you!


----------



## blueteapot

I love your haircut, ghall!


----------



## knasarae

Nothing fancy.. just some retail therapy with my BF.


----------



## AJ1025

Looking gorgy, per usual, *Knas*, and your BF is an AMAZING color!!!  That green really looks great with jeans; very cute outfit!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I've just spent the last couple of hours looking at all these pics and *Oh...my....gawd* they are ALL so PRETTY!! It'd be impossible to pick my favorite. I think I've just found my newest obsession!!
 My husband will be thrilled.


----------



## besabonita

Love the BF *Kans*, looking good!


----------



## knasarae

AJ1025 said:


> Looking gorgy, per usual, *Knas*, and your BF is an AMAZING color!!! That green really looks great with jeans; very cute outfit!


 


besabonita said:


> Love the BF *Kans*, looking good!


 
Thanks ladies! It's a great bag for running around or going out.


----------



## TaraP

*Knas* ~ You look great! Love your BF...


----------



## bagfashionista

MMAB


----------



## TaraP

bagfashionista said:


> MMAB



What a gorgeous picture!


----------



## knasarae

Thanks Tara!



TaraPep said:


> What a gorgeous picture!



It is! It looks like an RM ad. Very nice!


----------



## travelerscloset

Beautiful!!!!




bagfashionista said:


> MMAB


----------



## AJ1025

bagfashionista said:


> MMAB



Gorgeous!!


----------



## baghag411

Stunning!!


*Knas*--That BF was the perfect pop of color with your outfit!!


----------



## littlerock

bagfashionista said:


> MMAB



I love your outfit! Love.. love.. love.


----------



## bagfashionista

thank you very, very much *TaraPep, knasarae, travelerscloset, AJ1025, baghag411 & littlerock!!*


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Here is my new to me GE mam.....


----------



## fshnonmymind

That is such a beautiful and rich shade of brown. I love your bag!!!


----------



## BonBonz

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Here is my new to me GE mam.....


 
Gorgeous! I'm new to Minkoff. What does GE mean and what color is your bag?


----------



## lvdreamer

BonBonz said:


> Gorgeous! I'm new to Minkoff. What does GE mean and what color is your bag?


 
I'm not HGG, but GE means Glazed Espresso and it is a rich brown with fairly strong red undertones.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

fshnonmymind said:


> That is such a beautiful and rich shade of brown. I love your bag!!!



Thank you!!



BonBonz said:


> Gorgeous! I'm new to Minkoff. What does GE mean and what color is your bag?



yes, it's glazed espresso, an older bag that's pretty hard to find.


----------



## Addictista

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Here is my new to me GE mam.....



That bag is gorgeous!  The color is beyond amazing.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

OMgawd, I LOVE that!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Addictista said:


> That bag is gorgeous!  The color is beyond amazing.



Thank you, I agree.  The color is fabulous!!



Coach Lover Too said:


> OMgawd, I LOVE that!



Thank you!!


----------



## besabonita

Gorgeous *Hgg*, love the GE, and your scarf!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

besabonita said:


> Gorgeous *Hgg*, love the GE, and your scarf!



Thank you Besa!


----------



## baghag411

Love the whole outfit!  Especially those shoes!!


----------



## tastangan

Great find, HGG!


----------



## TaraP

*HGG* ~ Such a gorgeous MAM... It looks so yummy.. Looks great on your arm! Love your scarf too!


----------



## blueteapot

Indeed! Such a beautiful MAM! I love your outfit!


----------



## oopsididitagain

That MAM is gorgeous on you *HGG*!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

baghag411 said:


> Love the whole outfit!  Especially those shoes!!



Thanks 



tastangan said:


> Great find, HGG!



Thanks Tastangan!  



TaraPep said:


> *HGG* ~ Such a gorgeous MAM... It looks so yummy.. Looks great on your arm! Love your scarf too!



Thank you TaraPep 



blueteapot said:


> Indeed! Such a beautiful MAM! I love your outfit!



Thank you, was on my way out to a cross country meet at my sons school.  Ended up leaving my bag behind as it was raining.  So glad I did, it rained the whole time.  



oopsididitagain said:


> That MAM is gorgeous on you *HGG*!



Thanks oops!


----------



## oopsididitagain

I was just looking through pictures on my hard drive tonight at my RM's and this one is my favorite of them all, royal blue/brown basketweave MAB.  If I could only pick one this would be it, hands down.


----------



## TaraP

*Oopsi *~ Gotta agree with you, that is one of the best MABs out there... Looks great on you..BTW, You are too pretty with those eyes!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Thank you, *TaraPep*!    Funny thing about my favorite MAB, I've only used it once!  I really need to use it more, subconsciously I must be afraid of messing it up or something.


----------



## baghag411

Gorgeous Oops!!  I'm like that with my Wine Nikki (my HG).  I always have to remind myself to use it because I, too, don't want to mess her up!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

oopsididitagain said:


> I was just looking through pictures on my hard drive tonight at my RM's and this one is my favorite of them all, royal blue/brown basketweave MAB.  If I could only pick one this would be it, hands down.



Love it!  I had a mam in this combo....regret letting it go.


----------



## oopsididitagain

baghag411 said:


> Gorgeous Oops!!  I'm like that with my Wine Nikki (my HG).  I always have to remind myself to use it because I, too, don't want to mess her up!!


Thank you *baghag*.  Well this fall/winter we can use our HGs, in the summer it's just too hot (and sweaty) to use our nice bags I figure.



Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Love it!  I had a mam in this combo....regret letting it go.


Hey *HGG*,  I'm sure you replaced it with something just as beautiful but yeah this royal/brn/BW combo is so unique!


----------



## knasarae

oopsididitagain said:


> I was just looking through pictures on my hard drive tonight at my RM's and this one is my favorite of them all, royal blue/brown basketweave MAB. If I could only pick one this would be it, hands down.


 
Fantastic!


----------



## oopsididitagain

knasarae said:


> Fantastic!


Thanks, *knas*!


----------



## kiwishopper

Action with Quilted Pearlized Gray Swing today!


----------



## oopsididitagain

*kiwishopper*, that's a lovely photogenic pic!  Your red shoes are a beautiful contrast with your gray swing.  You could almost frame that pic and hang it in your house!


----------



## travelerscloset

Oopsi! You and the MAB look gorgeous!



oopsididitagain said:


> I was just looking through pictures on my hard drive tonight at my RM's and this one is my favorite of them all, royal blue/brown basketweave MAB. If I could only pick one this would be it, hands down.


----------



## oopsididitagain

travelerscloset said:


> Oopsi! You and the MAB look gorgeous!


  Thank you for saying so, *travelerscloset*!


----------



## travelerscloset

My first time to post my picture with first ever RM (MAB Charcoal Patent).  
Shot taken awhile ago when I first brought her out.  When I received her, I was kind of worried that she might be too big for me... but she fits me well!  I lover her!


----------



## baghag411

Kiwi - I agree with Oops, you could frame that picture!

Travelers - MAB looks great on you!!  Charcoal patent is wonderful!


----------



## travelerscloset

baghag411 said:


> Kiwi - I agree with Oops, you could frame that picture!
> 
> Travelers - MAB looks great on you!!  Charcoal patent is wonderful!



Thanks baghag


----------



## oopsididitagain

travelerscloset said:


> My first time to post my picture with first ever RM (MAB Charcoal Patent).
> Shot taken awhile ago when I first brought her out.  When I received her, I was kind of worried that she might be too big for me... but she fits me well!  I lover her!


Are you sure that's the full sized MAB?  It looks like the mini.  It doesn't look big on you at all.  You look gorgeous with it!  :okay:


----------



## kiwishopper

Thanks girls! DH bought a new camera toy recently and I have been his "victim" experimenting with it lol


----------



## BonBonz

Carrying my pre-loved RM BBW MAM with purple zipper track today. Sorry for the weird photo angle, took it really fast on the elevator coming back from lunch.


----------



## kiwishopper

It looks great on you BonBonz


----------



## knasarae

kiwishopper said:


> Action with Quilted Pearlized Gray Swing today!


 
This is cute!



travelerscloset said:


> My first time to post my picture with first ever RM (MAB Charcoal Patent).
> Shot taken awhile ago when I first brought her out. When I received her, I was kind of worried that she might be too big for me... but she fits me well! I lover her!


 
I don't think it looks too big, looks great! Love the stamped hardware too.. my fave.



BonBonz said:


> Carrying my pre-loved RM BBW MAM with purple zipper track today. Sorry for the weird photo angle, took it really fast on the elevator coming back from lunch.


 
Nice!


----------



## TaraP

kiwishopper said:


> Action with Quilted Pearlized Gray Swing today!



This picture is lovely... Just looking at it puts me in a good mood...


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> My first time to post my picture with first ever RM (MAB Charcoal Patent).
> Shot taken awhile ago when I first brought her out.  When I received her, I was kind of worried that she might be too big for me... but she fits me well!  I lover her!



You look fab with your MAB! I can't wait to see more action shots from you... You have a great collection of RM's....


----------



## TaraP

BonBonz said:


> Carrying my pre-loved RM BBW MAM with purple zipper track today. Sorry for the weird photo angle, took it really fast on the elevator coming back from lunch.



Beautiful BBW MAM! Looks great on you!


----------



## kiwishopper

TaraPep said:


> This picture is lovely... Just looking at it puts me in a good mood...



Aww thanks Tara (teary)


----------



## travelerscloset

TaraPep said:


> You look fab with your MAB! I can't wait to see more action shots from you... You have a great collection of RM's....


 
Thanks TaraPep  that was also my first trip to the mall after childbirth


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks Knas! It's not too big, right? I was planning to get a MAM but after my first rendezvous with my MAB I decided I'll get another MAB instead 



knasarae said:


> This is cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it looks too big, looks great! Love the stamped hardware too.. my fave.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!


----------



## travelerscloset

Nice!!! 



BonBonz said:


> Carrying my pre-loved RM BBW MAM with purple zipper track today. Sorry for the weird photo angle, took it really fast on the elevator coming back from lunch.


----------



## travelerscloset

Cool shot! Cute pair of shoes! Lovely bag!



kiwishopper said:


> Thanks girls! DH bought a new camera toy recently and I have been his "victim" experimenting with it lol


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *oopsi*! Yup, it's a MAB  it looked small perhaps because of the angle of my shot or maybe it got dwarfed with the size of my arms :giggles:



oopsididitagain said:


> Are you sure that's the full sized MAB? It looks like the mini. It doesn't look big on you at all. You look gorgeous with it! :okay:


----------



## JennyErin

I've missed so much on this thread!! Everyone looks so good with their oldies and their newbies!!


----------



## cocolee1976

kiwishopper said:


> Action with Quilted Pearlized Gray Swing today!



Same as usual, you look fabulous!!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

I am carrying brown and white bbw MAB today (sorry the pictures are HUGE lol)


----------



## oopsididitagain

^You look like a living doll!   I'd never think to pair white/brown bag with a black/blue clothes but they compliment each other perfectly!  Tell your photographer he/she did a professional job!


----------



## kiwishopper

oopsididitagain said:


> ^You look like a living doll!   I'd never think to pair white/brown bag with a black/blue clothes but they compliment each other perfectly!  Tell your photographer he/she did a professional job!



lol thanks dear!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

WOW!!! You make me want to run out and buy that bag!!! Looks amazing! 


kiwishopper said:


> I am carrying brown and white bbw MAB today (sorry the pictures are HUGE lol)


----------



## TaraP

kiwishopper said:


> I am carrying brown and white bbw MAB today (sorry the pictures are HUGE lol)



Wow! Your DH takes amazing photos! The one of you from the back, with the trees and your gorgeous PWBBW MAB is breathe taking.. Keep them coming..


----------



## JennyErin

Kiwi! You look amazing as always!!! Love your shoes too!


----------



## luckycharms

kiwishopper said:


> I am carrying brown and white bbw MAB today (sorry the pictures are HUGE lol)



there is something about RM's bag that makes me drool  ..I so need a RM bag ASAP !!! LOL


----------



## travelerscloset

Kiwi! You look gorgeous! i love the jacket!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Kiwi!!! LOVE those photos!


----------



## thegoreprincess

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...fun-rm-adventures-619012-24.html#post20031811​


----------



## travelerscloset

Malling with my Navy Luxe MAC


----------



## kiwishopper

thegoreprincess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...fun-rm-adventures-619012-24.html#post20031811​



So cute TGP!!


----------



## ghall

thegoreprincess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...fun-rm-adventures-619012-24.html#post20031811​


Rawr


----------



## TaraP

thegoreprincess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...fun-rm-adventures-619012-24.html#post20031811​



LOve this pic! And your Deep Turquoise MAB looks so soft and pretty.


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> Malling with my Navy Luxe MAC



Beautiful MAC! Such a rare beauty. It looks great on you and with that top! 
BTW How is the baby doing?


----------



## TaraP

My first time taking the Destiny for a spin...


----------



## besabonita

Very cool bag *Tara*, I haven't seen this one before! Love your scarf too!!


----------



## travelerscloset

TaraPep said:


> Beautiful MAC! Such a rare beauty. It looks great on you and with that top!
> BTW How is the baby doing?



Thanks Tara  I scored her at Bonanza - it was a good deal & the lady was quite nice. The top is one of my fave... bought it in India - the material is so nice so I bought a number of pieces in different colors & design. Baby Joaquin is growing fast - milk, sleep, milk - so I'm round the clock breastfeeding him. I'm up in all timezones because of that!


----------



## TaraP

besabonita said:


> Very cool bag *Tara*, I haven't seen this one before! Love your scarf too!!



Thanks Besa! It was a pleasure to carry and found it on my shoulder most of the day. The scarf is Marc by Marc Jacobs. It was my first time wearing the scarf too. I don't think I'm a scarf kind of girl as it was choking me all day and I was quite uncomfortable. 




			
				travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Thanks Tara  I scored her at Bonanza - it was a good deal & the lady was quite nice. The top is one of my fave... bought it in India - the material is so nice so I bought a number of pieces in different colors & design. Baby Joaquin is growing fast - milk, sleep, milk - so I'm round the clock breastfeeding him. I'm up in all timezones because of that!



I'm happy to hear Baby Joaquin is doing great! I can see why that is one of your favorite tops. It's so pretty, love the design, and looks soft and comfy.


----------



## travelerscloset

Before running out to do the groceries, I took this shot.  It was my first time to do this at home... 





...so I had to explain to DH in the car what the picture was for... 





... explained to him that I'm totally hooked with RM bags, TPF, and how lovely and nice the ladies are in the forum... and... he was happy for me!!! He has always been like that - very supportive. He agreed to take stolen shots of me and my RMs whenever we go out!  And so... 









Here again is my Glazed Almond Matinee having coffee with us...


----------



## travelerscloset

I love her! I love her! and your outfit is soooo cool! 




Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Here is my new to me GE mam.....


----------



## travelerscloset

Wow!!! The outfit, bag, scarf ... 


TaraPep said:


> My first time taking the Destiny for a spin...


----------



## baghag411

*TGP*--I remember when you bought that bag!  Still looking good!!  Now that RM & Team are back hopefully they will see you pictures and give you that much deserved model job at RM!!

*Travelers*--You are SOOO lucky to have a DH that would do that for you.  Mine "tolerates" my collection but would never take candid shots like that.  That GA Mattie is gorgeous and you wear it well!

*Tara*-Hawt, hawt, hawt. . . the bag. . . the scarf. . . the tat!  Love it! I was never a scarf girl either until I learned to tie them different ways and then they weren't so bad.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Baghag! *GA Mattie is one of my first RMs... and I so adore  the style, size and leather! I digged the Mattie so much that I bought another one in wine at Bonanza! 

I think DH has no choice (lol) because I'd pull the plug on his obsession over his vintage car and electronic gadgets if he rains on my parade! 



baghag411 said:


> *TGP*--I remember when you bought that bag! Still looking good!! Now that RM & Team are back hopefully they will see you pictures and give you that much deserved model job at RM!!
> 
> *Travelers*--You are SOOO lucky to have a DH that would do that for you. Mine "tolerates" my collection but would never take candid shots like that. That GA Mattie is gorgeous and you wear it well!
> 
> *Tara*-Hawt, hawt, hawt. . . the bag. . . the scarf. . . the tat! Love it! I was never a scarf girl either until I learned to tie them different ways and then they weren't so bad.


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Tara*...love your Destiny.

*Traveler*, i didn't know the mattie looked so big! It's so nice on you!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *AMOUR * 
I was surprised about the size too when I received her but as it turns out, the size is just perfect for all my stuff (including my fave 400ml water bottle I'm holding in the first pix) ... Also, I'm just 5'3" perhaps that's why it looks big on me...



discoAMOUR said:


> *Tara*...love your Destiny.
> 
> *Traveler*, i didn't know the mattie looked so big! It's so nice on you!


----------



## JennyErin

Everyone looks amazing with their RMs! As per usual of course!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Carried my RM Cupid in Raspberry today.  I LOVE this bag and so did everyone else!  I received a lot of compliments on her today.  Here's a picture taken with my iphone, can't really tell the color, but here we go anyway..  (taken in the Coach store - opps!! lol)...


----------



## gr8ful1

You look great, Crazy for Bags! I love everything. The Starbucks completes the look.


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the hair & the blouse! The Cupid looks so good on you!



Crazy for Bags said:


> Carried my RM Cupid in Raspberry today.  I LOVE this bag and so did everyone else!  I received a lot of compliments on her today.  Here's a picture taken with my iphone, can't really tell the color, but here we go anyway..  (taken in the Coach store - opps!! lol)...


----------



## Crazy for Bags

travelerscloset said:


> I love the hair & the blouse! The Cupid looks so good on you!


 Thanks so much, I'm really loving this bag!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

gr8ful1 said:


> You look great, Crazy for Bags! I love everything. The Starbucks completes the look.


 Thank you!  I was in desperate need of that Starbucks!!!


----------



## JennyErin

She looks awesome on you Crazy for Bags!!!!


----------



## besabonita

*travelerscloset*, you look great , love your Mattie!!!

*Crazy for Bags*, the Cupid looks great on you, and I love the raspberry leather, and Coach too


----------



## TaraP

*Travelerscloset*~ That's awesome that your DH will take shots of you and your bags. My DH 'helps' me too... Beware though, he will probably take some random booty shots in exchange...lol   LOve your Matinee! Looks great on you and the color is beautiful and vintagey! I was happy when the mini Matinee came out because I love the style...

*Crazy for Bags*~ You look amazing! You wear this bag so well! Would love it if you could take some more shots of you carrying her. I love it! You're a 10 from head to toe....


----------



## Crazy for Bags

JennyErin said:


> She looks awesome on you Crazy for Bags!!!!


Thanks so much.  The color really doesn't show well in the picture.  Maybe today I can take some pictures outside.  It finally quit raining and there's a brightness outside - oh yeah, it's the sun!!!



besabonita said:


> *travelerscloset*, you look great , love your Mattie!!!
> Love the Mattie too!!!
> 
> *Crazy for Bags*, the Cupid looks great on you, and I love the raspberry leather, and Coach too


Thanks!



TaraPep said:


> *Crazy for Bags*~ You look amazing! You wear this bag so well! Would love it if you could take some more shots of you carrying her. I love it! You're a 10 from head to toe....


You are too kind!  I really enjoyed carrying her yesterday (and will be carrying her again today!).  It was crazy the amount of people that commented on this bag how much they love it!!!  I have to agree!


----------



## travelerscloset

Yeah, my husband can be goofy sometimes and I'm kinda expecting some funny shots  I couldn't believe how nice the color and leather of this new-to-me Matinee.  I was like OMG... RM quality is so great!  I have a Chanel, LV, Gucci and I thought it was sacrilege to ever want something else!  I was honestly ignoramus  of what RM bags were and I took the plunge with eBay 3 purchases all at the same time and the Mattie was one of them!  From then on, no more turning back  now a certified Minkette 


TaraPep said:


> *Travelerscloset*~ That's awesome that your DH will take shots of you and your bags. My DH 'helps' me too... Beware though, he will probably take some random booty shots in exchange...lol LOve your Matinee! Looks great on you and the color is beautiful and vintagey! I was happy when the mini Matinee came out because I love the style...
> 
> *Crazy for Bags*~ You look amazing! You wear this bag so well! Would love it if you could take some more shots of you carrying her. I love it! You're a 10 from head to toe....


 
Thanks *besabonita*!  I love her so much!


besabonita said:


> *travelerscloset*, you look great , love your Mattie!!!
> 
> *Crazy for Bags*, the Cupid looks great on you, and I love the raspberry leather, and Coach too


----------



## LindaP

Crazy for Bags said:


> Carried my RM Cupid in Raspberry today. I LOVE this bag and so did everyone else! I received a lot of compliments on her today. Here's a picture taken with my iphone, can't really tell the color, but here we go anyway.. (taken in the Coach store - opps!! lol)...


 


Fabulous!!


----------



## MJDaisy

gr8ful1 said:


> You look great, Crazy for Bags! I love everything. The Starbucks completes the look.



i always say starbucks is an accessory 


crazyforbags, LOVE YOUR CUPID.


----------



## knasarae

Crazy for Bags said:


> Carried my RM Cupid in Raspberry today. I LOVE this bag and so did everyone else! I received a lot of compliments on her today. Here's a picture taken with my iphone, can't really tell the color, but here we go anyway.. (taken in the Coach store - opps!! lol)...


 
Looks great!!!  



TaraPep said:


> My first time taking the Destiny for a spin...


 
See this is why I try not to come in here, I keep seeing new bags I want!!! lol



travelerscloset said:


> Before running out to do the groceries, I took this shot. It was my first time to do this at home...
> 
> 
> ...so I had to explain to DH in the car what the picture was for...
> 
> 
> ... explained to him that I'm totally hooked with RM bags, TPF, and how lovely and nice the ladies are in the forum... and... he was happy for me!!! He has always been like that - very supportive. He agreed to take stolen shots of me and my RMs whenever we go out! And so...
> 
> 
> Here again is my Glazed Almond Matinee having coffee with us...


 
Love GA!!!  And yaay for you having a hubby to endulge you.  Mine just makes fun of me,lol.  Looks great!



kiwishopper said:


> I am carrying brown and white bbw MAB today (sorry the pictures are HUGE lol)


 
Aaaah!! Love this whole look!




thegoreprincess said:


> ​
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...fun-rm-adventures-619012-24.html#post20031811​


 
Looking good as usual!



travelerscloset said:


> Malling with my Navy Luxe MAC


 
Very nice!! NL is a great leather!


----------



## knasarae

Ms. O'hara in action.  I swear every time I pull this bag out I fall in love with her all over again.  One day I think I will track down an MAM too.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

LindaP said:


> Fabulous!!


 


MJDaisy said:


> i always say starbucks is an accessory
> 
> 
> crazyforbags, LOVE YOUR CUPID.


 


knasarae said:


> Looks great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!  I'm really loving this bag!!!!


----------



## JennyErin

Knas, Ms Scarlet is so beautiful!! If she smacked me with a candlestick in the library, I'd be too busy staring at her stunning leather and siggy hardware to notice.


----------



## discoAMOUR

*knas*, that red is HAUTE!


----------



## travelerscloset

Sexy color! Is she a full Nikki?


knasarae said:


> Ms. O'hara in action. I swear every time I pull this bag out I fall in love with her all over again. One day I think I will track down an MAM too.


----------



## knasarae

JennyErin said:


> Knas, Ms Scarlet is so beautiful!! If she smacked me with a candlestick in the library, I'd be too busy staring at her stunning leather and siggy hardware to notice.


 
:lolots:  Thanks!



discoAMOUR said:


> *knas*, that red is HAUTE!


 
Thank you!



travelerscloset said:


> Sexy color! Is she a full Nikki?


 
Thanks! No she's a mini.  I'm a mini gal.


----------



## TaraP

knasarae said:


> Ms. O'hara in action.  I swear every time I pull this bag out I fall in love with her all over again.  One day I think I will track down an MAM too.



Love that leather! So unique and pretty.. I like the matching keychain too!


----------



## gloryanh

knasarae said:


> Ms. O'hara in action.  I swear every time I pull this bag out I fall in love with her all over again.  One day I think I will track down an MAM too.



OMG I saw that on the 'bay, now am regretting not getting it! She's gorgeous!


----------



## GelTea

On holiday/vacay in FL w/pepper gold studded rocker. Had to be in the bathroom bc my in-laws just wouldn't understand:


----------



## besabonita

Love your outfit & Rocker *GelTea*, you look great!


----------



## thegoreprincess

GelTea said:


> On holiday/vacay in FL w/pepper gold studded rocker. Had to be in the bathroom bc my in-laws just wouldn't understand:



Looking fab! Hope you are having a great vacation!


----------



## travelerscloset

The rocker blends well with your outfit *GetTea!* I love your hair 


GelTea said:


> On holiday/vacay in FL w/pepper gold studded rocker. Had to be in the bathroom bc my in-laws just wouldn't understand:


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Gel Tea*, you look HOT!!!! Love the rocker too!!!! Very cute!


----------



## kiwishopper

GelTea said:


> On holiday/vacay in FL w/pepper gold studded rocker. Had to be in the bathroom bc my in-laws just wouldn't understand:



Cute pictures!! I love the little Rocker! The gold is just a perfect little glam touch!!


----------



## GelTea

Thanks ladies. I took that picture at a "skinny angle" lol. The rocker is a great amusement park" bag, as long as you don't take it on the water rides.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

GelTea said:


> On holiday/vacay in FL w/pepper gold studded rocker. Had to be in the bathroom bc my in-laws just wouldn't understand:



Love it!  I have always wanted a stud rocker.


----------



## TaraP

*GelTea*~ You look great! You can never go wrong with a striped tee, comfy and stylin all in one. Love your Rocker too! Enjoy the rest of your vacay...


----------



## GelTea

travelerscloset said:


> The rocker blends well with your outfit *GetTea!* I love your hair



I see you're Pinay, too, *tc* I have a digital perm and it works well with my hair, which is naturally straight with the slightest wave like a lot of Pinays, not pin straight. Super easy to manage.


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi there  That perm is really hot.  I haven't tried digital perm. My sister had it & worked for her too! Hmmm... should I give it a try?  


GelTea said:


> I see you're Pinay, too, *tc* I have a digital perm and it works well with my hair, which is naturally straight with the slightest wave like a lot of Pinays, not pin straight. Super easy to manage.


----------



## JennyErin

Geltea, the rocker looks amazing on you!


----------



## blueteapot

Geltea, you look great with the rocker! Have a good vacation!


----------



## TaraP

DH and I went house hunting the other day....


----------



## oopsididitagain

That's such a beautiful bag, TaraPep.


----------



## discoAMOUR

your Blue & Brown BW bag is really pretty *Tara*!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Me and Bronze Blackwash started Happy Hour at 3pm today at the Cafe Bar at...DYLAN'S CANDY BAR! This candy shop is soooo cute!!! And the drinks are delicious!


----------



## sheanabelle

the one that started it all, RM wise for me....dark brown nikki


----------



## JennyErin

Tara, you always look amazing with your RMs and the rbbw is no exception! Happy house hunting!

Disco, your pictures are always so much fun! Love your bf pouch!


----------



## JennyErin

Sheana, that Nikki looks so good on you! I love that dress too!


----------



## thegoreprincess

sheanabelle said:


> the one that started it all, RM wise for me....dark brown nikki



You look GREAT!! Love the RM pile in the background too!


----------



## travelerscloset

... and you just had to post this... perfect timing coz she's the bag that i'm craving for right now  she blends well with your outfit and brown shoes/belt!  Beautiful! I like her smile too!


TaraPep said:


> DH and I went house hunting the other day....


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the contrast between the dainty dress and your Nikki! So pretty 


sheanabelle said:


> the one that started it all, RM wise for me....dark brown nikki


----------



## travelerscloset

The leather and color of your bag look more delish than the drink! Yummy!


discoAMOUR said:


> Me and Bronze Blackwash started Happy Hour at 3pm today at the Cafe Bar at...DYLAN'S CANDY BAR! This candy shop is soooo cute!!! And the drinks are delicious!


----------



## TaraP

Thanks *Oopsi*, *disco*, *Jenny *and *traveler*! I love when my bags smile! Thanks for noticing! And I do think we may have found a house that day... Very excited!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

sheanabelle said:


> the one that started it all, RM wise for me....dark brown nikki



Love dark brown, looks great on you!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

TaraPep said:


> DH and I went house hunting the other day....



Love the outfit Tara, looking great as usual


----------



## TaraP

*Disco*~ Love that pic! Your BF looks purdy and that drink looks delish!

*Sheanabelle*~ Your Dark Brown Nikki looks awesome on you.. I am in love with the older DB leather, it's amazing... Love your room too! So chic and girly...


----------



## TaraP

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Love the outfit Tara, looking great as usual



Thank you *HGG*!


----------



## travelerscloset

Congrats on the house hunt! I remember how it felt when we found the right place - so exciting!  I'm happy for you!


TaraPep said:


> Thanks *Oopsi*, *disco*, *Jenny *and *traveler*! I love when my bags smile! Thanks for noticing! And I do think we may have found a house that day... Very excited!


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> Congrats on the house hunt! I remember how it felt when we found the right place - so exciting!  I'm happy for you!



I so appreciate the kind words! We definitely did not expect to find something that fast but it seems perfect. My RM's would have their own little closet! 
But more than that Bruno will have a nice fenced in backyard to romp and run and be a puppy in... You can't find something like that in NY so NJ here we come!


----------



## travelerscloset

Oh yes - a place for my bags would be an consideration.  Btw, our dog (a rottweiler) is named Bruno, too 


TaraPep said:


> I so appreciate the kind words! We definitely did not expect to find something that fast but it seems perfect. My RM's would have their own little closet!
> But more than that Bruno will have a nice fenced in backyard to romp and run and be a puppy in... You can't find something like that in NY so NJ here we come!


----------



## discoAMOUR

TaraPep said:


> *Disco*~ Love that pic! Your BF looks purdy and that drink looks delish!



THanks so much Tara!!! I drank it dooowwnnn. Felt like a little lush, but it was so yummy! Couldn't help it! The bartender laughed. Is that good? lol

CONGGRATS on finding a new home!  I'm sure you're family (which includes your RMs, but of course!) will be very comfortable and happy! 

But changing zip codes...HOW DARE YOU!!!! lolol Hugs!


----------



## knasarae

You look wonderful Tara and congratulations on the house.  How exciting!


----------



## sheanabelle

TaraPep said:


> *Disco*~ Love that pic! Your BF looks purdy and that drink looks delish!
> 
> *Sheanabelle*~ Your Dark Brown Nikki looks awesome on you.. I am in love with the older DB leather, it's amazing... Love your room too! So chic and girly...




Thanks to everyone for the lovely words!

and tara, lol, yes. It is SUPER girly. I figured it was the only time to do it after I moved out & broke up with a long term bf and before I settle down with a future one. haah.


----------



## sheanabelle

thegoreprincess said:


> You look GREAT!! Love the RM pile in the background too!




hah, i knew someone would see that!


----------



## LindaP

discoAMOUR said:


> Me and Bronze Blackwash started Happy Hour at 3pm today at the Cafe Bar at...DYLAN'S CANDY BAR! This candy shop is soooo cute!!! And the drinks are delicious!



They both look delicious!


----------



## LindaP

sheanabelle said:


> the one that started it all, RM wise for me....dark brown nikki





Looks terrific!


----------



## luvs*it*

discoAMOUR said:


> Me and Bronze Blackwash started Happy Hour at 3pm today at the Cafe Bar at...DYLAN'S CANDY BAR! This candy shop is soooo cute!!! And the drinks are delicious!


 
*~*Love the BB...and that drink looks yummy!!*~*


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> The leather and color of your bag look more delish than the drink! Yummy!



Thanks *Traveler*...That color is pretty hot--it's fun and different. Everything goes with bronze and black!



LindaP said:


> They both look delicious!



Thanks *LindaP*!!! I thought the two paired well!!! lol



luvs*it* said:


> *~*Love the BB...and that drink looks yummy!!*~*



Thanks a ton *LuvsIt*! And it was gooood.


----------



## jroos

Just me and my black mac clutch!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Very nice *jroos*  Black MAC is very classy.  I love the scarf.





jroos said:


> Just me and my black mac clutch!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Shopping at Zara with my Wine Mattie...


----------



## ghall

sheanabelle said:


> the one that started it all, RM wise for me....dark brown nikki


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## JennyErin

Jroo your MAC looks great on you!

Travelers love your wine Mattie!!! Looks awesome!


----------



## tonij2000

Me and noir MAC in New Orleans!


----------



## tonij2000

Another pic of me and my noir MAC in my New Orleans hotel room.


----------



## fabae

^  Welcome!  Hope you're enjoying it here!


----------



## knasarae

jroos said:


> Just me and my black mac clutch!!



Work it girl! Looks great!



travelerscloset said:


> Shopping at Zara with my Wine Mattie...



Looks great!



tonij2000 said:


> Me and noir MAC in New Orleans!



Jealous!! Have a great time!


----------



## jroos

Thanks ladies!! LOVE the color of your bag travelers!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## tonij2000

fabae said:


> ^  Welcome!  Hope you're enjoying it here!



I'm home now and I had a blast! Posted lots of pics! http://forum.purseblog.com/bon-voyage/new-orleans-tips-questions-advice-275396-11.html#post20150989


----------



## JennyErin

Toni your Noir MAC is hot!! Looks great on you!


----------



## TaraP

jroos said:


> Just me and my black mac clutch!!



You look great with your MAC! Love your hair too...


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> Shopping at Zara with my Wine Mattie...



You look fab, as always.. Do your glasses match your Wine mattie? If so, that's awesome..


----------



## TaraP

tonij2000 said:


> Another pic of me and my noir MAC in my New Orleans hotel room.



Your MAC looks great crossbody on you! Glad to hear you had a ball..


----------



## travelerscloset

Enjoy *toni*! The MAC is super nice! I see myself wearing the MAC also in fun escapades.


tonij2000 said:


> Me and noir MAC in New Orleans!


----------



## kiwishopper

MAC is the perfect RM to carry during weekend!

*Quilted Olive MAC* and I today! More pics on my blog


----------



## discoAMOUR

love the wine matinee, *traveler*!

*Kiwi*, you love fabulous in that olive MAC!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *disco*! 


discoAMOUR said:


> love the wine matinee, *traveler*!
> 
> *Kiwi*, you love fabulous in that olive MAC!!!


 
Thanks *knas*!


knasarae said:


> Work it girl! Looks great!
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> Jealous!! Have a great time!


 
Thanks *Tara*!  You have a sharp eye  Yes, they match :giggles:


TaraPep said:


> You look fab, as always.. Do your glasses match your Wine mattie? If so, that's awesome..


----------



## knasarae

kiwishopper said:


> MAC is the perfect RM to carry during weekend!
> 
> *Quilted Olive MAC* and I today! More pics on my blog


 

Fantastic fall look, I love it all!


----------



## purplewithenvy

Me and my EB MAM, love the pop of colors during the fall and winter days here in Seattle!

More pics on my blog  http://www.crushingonclothes.com/2011/10/05/pink-and-electric-blue/ (ps sorry the photos are big!)


----------



## Nectarine25

^ Love your pink wellingtons!!


----------



## travelerscloset

The EB MAM looks very lovely! I love the photos! Kudos to the photographer 


purplewithenvy said:


> Me and my EB MAM, love the pop of colors during the fall and winter days here in Seattle!
> 
> More pics on my blog  http://www.crushingonclothes.com/2011/10/05/pink-and-electric-blue/ (ps sorry the photos are big!)
> 
> crushingonclothes.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/PA010034.jpg
> 
> crushingonclothes.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/PA010098.jpg
> 
> crushingonclothes.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/PA010047.jpg


----------



## TaraP

*Kiwi*~ Love your casual look... Your MAC is so pretty and looks like it hits you in the perfect spot. 

*purplewithenvy*~ I love original EB! You look awesome with your MAM. It looks all broken in and smooshy.. Great pics...


----------



## kiwishopper

TaraPep said:


> *Kiwi*~ Love your casual look... Your MAC is so pretty and looks like it hits you in the perfect spot.
> 
> *purplewithenvy*~ I love original EB! You look awesome with your MAM. It looks all broken in and smooshy.. Great pics...



Thanks everyone! This is the only MAC I managed to keep lol
Tara: yap when I wear cross-body MAC lands right next to my hip. Its perfect for weekend and traveling


----------



## JennyErin

*Kiwi* You look amazing!! As per usual I love your outfit and that MAC looks better on you than any model I have seen! Love it!

*Purple* I love your EB MAM!! It looks great on you and you look so adorable with your EB MAM with bright pink boots!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

LOVE the hot pink Hunter's *Purple*...Your EB sure looks cute!!!


----------



## StarBrite310

purplewithenvy said:


> Me and my EB MAM, love the pop of colors during the fall and winter days here in Seattle!
> 
> More pics on my blog  http://www.crushingonclothes.com/2011/10/05/pink-and-electric-blue/ (ps sorry the photos are big!)



What cute photos these are! Love your bag and boots


----------



## purplewithenvy

Nectarine25 said:


> ^ Love your pink wellingtons!!


 
Thank you *Nectarine*! And I felt even better about them because 25% of the proceeds went to Breast Cancer Research via Hunter and Nordstrom!



travelerscloset said:


> The EB MAM looks very lovely! I love the photos! Kudos to the photographer


 
Thank you *TraverlersCloset*! She is so squishy and amazing. I will tell my BF he did a good job taking photos--he will be so excited! 



TaraPep said:


> *purplewithenvy*~ I love original EB! You look awesome with your MAM. It looks all broken in and smooshy.. Great pics...


 
Thanks so much *TaraPep*! Yes it is all broken in and the leather is divine. 



JennyErin said:


> *Purple* I love your EB MAM!! It looks great on you and you look so adorable with your EB MAM with bright pink boots!!


 
Awww, thank you so much *JennyErin*! I love the unexpected pop of color in the rainy fall!



discoAMOUR said:


> LOVE the hot pink Hunter's *Purple*...Your EB sure looks cute!!!


 
Thanks *discoAMOUR*! 



StarBrite310 said:


> What cute photos these are! Love your bag and boots


 
Thank you *StarBrite*! I love them too


----------



## TaraP

JUst chillin out today with my Black MAC...


----------



## sheanabelle

^looking hot tara!


----------



## spartancoaster

Love your t-shirt Tara!


----------



## TaraP

Thanks *Sheanabelle* and *spartan*.... The shirt glows in the dark..:giggles:


----------



## travelerscloset

Hot! 


TaraPep said:


> JUst chillin out today with my Black MAC...


----------



## ghall

TaraPep said:


> JUst chillin out today with my Black MAC...


BAD ***!!!
ps where can i get your shirt!!!


----------



## TaraP

Thank you *Traveler* and *G*! I got the shirt at Karmaloop.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Tara, you look FABULOUS!!! LOVE the t-shirt...it's mad hot. The sunglasses and bada** pout go great with your look.


----------



## JennyErin

Damn *Tara*! I only have one word for you today! FIERCE!!! Looking so hawt!!


----------



## LindaP

TaraPep said:


> JUst chillin out today with my Black MAC...


 

Looks great!!


----------



## TaraP

Thanks *disco*, *Jenny* and *Linda*...  With everyones recent MAC purchases I had to break one out...


----------



## thegoreprincess

TaraPep said:


> JUst chillin out today with my Black MAC...



Looking bad@$$, Tara! Love the shirt!


----------



## knasarae

TaraPep said:


> JUst chillin out today with my Black MAC...


 
Ditto what everyone said!!! Where you get that shirt? Kinda reminds me of one designed by Mondo from Project Runway.


----------



## luvs*it*

tarapep said:


> just chillin out today with my black mac...


 
*~*You look FAB!!*~*


----------



## ghall

TaraPep said:


> Thank you *Traveler* and *G*! I got the shirt at Karmaloop.


Bummer!! Cant find it for the life of me!!! Lol


----------



## TaraP

Thanks *TGP*,* Knas* and *luvs*it**! I appreciate the kind words.
Knas, I _loved_ Mondo! Sucks there's nobody that cool and as talented on this season.


----------



## TaraP

ghall said:


> Bummer!! Cant find it for the life of me!!! Lol



I just looked and can't find it on there either.. Maybe they sold out. I googled and found it here though...

http://www.zumiez.com/catalog/product/view/id/166216/category/67/


----------



## kiwishopper

TaraPep said:


> JUst chillin out today with my Black MAC...



Tara you look so cool! Love that top


----------



## ghall

TaraPep said:


> I just looked and can't find it on there either.. Maybe they sold out. I googled and found it here though...
> 
> http://www.zumiez.com/catalog/product/view/id/166216/category/67/


Woohoo! Thanks love!  found one at my local zumiez!!!!!!!!


----------



## TaraP

Thanks *kiwi*!

*G*, Yay! Glad you found one.


----------



## lvsweetness

purplewithenvy said:


> Me and my EB MAM, love the pop of colors during the fall and winter days here in Seattle!
> 
> More pics on my blog  http://www.crushingonclothes.com/2011/10/05/pink-and-electric-blue/ (ps sorry the photos are big!)
> 
> crushingonclothes.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/PA010034.jpg
> 
> crushingonclothes.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/PA010098.jpg
> 
> crushingonclothes.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/PA010047.jpg





omg your boots, i'm on the floor, i can't.. i can't.. they are just
 s-e-n-s-a-t-i-o-n-a-l

i went to nordstrom, i see they have tall ones and the huntress, which ones are yours? i want to get them!!


----------



## lvsweetness

TaraPep said:


> JUst chillin out today with my Black MAC...



whoa, like the 10 others before me, u really do look bad a$$, you're so pretty! love the outfit- the top/pants/lovely black mac!


----------



## lvsweetness

travelerscloset said:


> Shopping at Zara with my Wine Mattie...



this outfit is so adorable, you wear the mattie well! that style sadly never matched me that well, but it's so cute on you


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi *lvsweetness*! Thanks  the top and shorts are both from Zara. 
I fell inlove with the mattie instantly when I received my first - the Glazed Almond.  I bought it from a wonderful seller in eBay.  I was so impressed with the design and quality that I had to have a second one - the Wine.



lvsweetness said:


> this outfit is so adorable, you wear the mattie well! that style sadly never matched me that well, but it's so cute on you


----------



## TaraP

lvsweetness said:


> whoa, like the 10 others before me, u really do look bad a$$, you're so pretty! love the outfit- the top/pants/lovely black mac!



Thank you! You are too kind! I feel the best and most comfortable when i'm dressed down...


----------



## sheanabelle




----------



## JennyErin

Sheana you and your mac look amazing!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

sheanabelle said:


>



Gorgeous!


----------



## TaraP

sheanabelle said:


>



You look stunning! That dress fits you like a glove... Your MAC looks perfect to complete the look...


----------



## discoAMOUR

^^^super cute *sheanabelle*!


----------



## sandc

sheanabelle said:


>



I love this whole look. You look great!


----------



## blueteapot

You look amazing, sheana!


----------



## travelerscloset

So pretty 


sheanabelle said:


>


----------



## baghag411

Dammmnnnnnnnnn Sheana. . .


----------



## sheanabelle

thank you thank you, beautiful ladies!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Me and Glazed EO BF!!!















for more: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...etty-little-gifts-myself-i-3-a-687315-10.html


----------



## ceedoan

gorgeous sunny day and getting ready to go walk around the little boutiques, record stores, and cafes near our house with my new RM affair with small quilting and studs!


----------



## ceedoan

btw, all u ladies look gorgeous with ur bags!! 

disco, sheana, tara, and traveler - i'm talking about u!!


----------



## ceedoan

kiwishopper said:


> Tara you look so cool! Love that top



to add onto kiwi's post - tara, cute casual outfit and love your sleeve!!! *gorgeous!


----------



## TaraP

discoAMOUR said:


> Me and Glazed EO BF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for more: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...etty-little-gifts-myself-i-3-a-687315-10.html



Hey pretty girl! Your smile is so contagious... Love your look especially the BF and the scarf!


----------



## TaraP

ceedoan said:


> gorgeous sunny day and getting ready to go walk around the little boutiques, record stores, and cafes near our house with my new RM affair with small quilting and studs!



You look great! I  the affair... It's so feminine yet edgy at the same time. It looks perfect with your outfit.


----------



## TaraP

ceedoan said:


> to add onto kiwi's post - tara, cute casual outfit and *love your sleeve*!!! *gorgeous!



Thanks so much!  I'm going in a week to get more color done. I'm so excited! I hope to finish it by the new year but still have a ways to go.


----------



## discoAMOUR

ceedoan said:


> btw, all u ladies look gorgeous with ur bags!!
> 
> disco, sheana, tara, and traveler - i'm talking about u!!



Thanks *ceedoan*!!! Love your affair too!



TaraPep said:


> Hey pretty girl! Your smile is so contagious... Love your look especially the BF and the scarf!



Thanks so much *TARA*!!! I friggin LOVE that BF. Can't wait to see your tattoo when it's done--Gonna be hot as hell!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

discoAMOUR said:


> Me and Glazed EO BF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for more: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...etty-little-gifts-myself-i-3-a-687315-10.html


 
*~*You look fab!! Love your BF too!  *~*


----------



## ceedoan

whoops! i guess i left out the pic which actually shows the bag! hehe my bad! u guys were only able to see the side view - well here's what it looks like from the front view!


----------



## luvs*it*

ceedoan said:


> whoops! i guess i left out the pic which actually shows the bag! hehe my bad! u guys were only able to see the side view - well here's what it looks like from the front view!


 
*~*Very cute!  *~*


----------



## TaraP

ceedoan said:


> whoops! i guess i left out the pic which actually shows the bag! hehe my bad! u guys were only able to see the side view - well here's what it looks like from the front view!



I love that bag!


----------



## JennyErin

Disco- you look so good with your BF!! Great shoes too!!!!

Cee - Looking so good!! That's one great looking bag!


----------



## knasarae

discoAMOUR said:


> Me and Glazed EO BF!!!
> 
> 
> for more: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...etty-little-gifts-myself-i-3-a-687315-10.html


 
Love it all!! The BF, the hat, the jacket, the scarf, the glasses and those shoes!!!!!  You look fantastic!!



ceedoan said:


> gorgeous sunny day and getting ready to go walk around the little boutiques, record stores, and cafes near our house with my new RM affair with small quilting and studs!


 
Very nice!


----------



## kiwishopper

discoAMOUR said:


> Me and Glazed EO BF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for more: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...etty-little-gifts-myself-i-3-a-687315-10.html



Ohh you are too cute!!  BF is looking good too of course!


----------



## travelerscloset

The look is so happening disco!!! I love the hat, jacket, scarf, jeans, shoes and of course the hot BF!!!  



discoAMOUR said:


> Me and Glazed EO BF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for more: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...etty-little-gifts-myself-i-3-a-687315-10.html


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi *ceedoan*! The affair looks gorgeous on you! 





ceedoan said:


> whoops! i guess i left out the pic which actually shows the bag! hehe my bad! u guys were only able to see the side view - well here's what it looks like from the front view!


----------



## travelerscloset

Last Sunday was my son's baptism and my gray quilted Swing was best for the occassion.  Here I am with my baby and my sisters...


----------



## TaraP

What a beautiful picture *Traveler*! He is adorable! Those lil chubby cheeks and those perfect lips, I can't take it!  Your Swing looks great crossbody and matches great with your blouse..


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *Tara*! 


TaraPep said:


> What a beautiful picture *Traveler*! He is adorable! Those lil chubby cheeks and those perfect lips, I can't take it! Your Swing looks great crossbody and matches great with your blouse..


----------



## discoAMOUR

Beautiful family *traveler*!!! Congratulations on such a darling child.

btw, you are rocking that Swing...seriously loving it on you!!!

what does that pearlized leather feel like to you? is it really thin? do you have to baby it?


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *disco*! To me the pearlized leather feels thin but not delicate.  My swing is pre-loved and I notice that the pearl sheen (if I may call it that way) very slightly (not obvious) rubbed off in its corners - I personally love this trait because it gives the leather/bag more character.  I thought I'd need to baby her but in the times I've carried her in family gatherings (with 4 kids in tow) no scratches at all - which to me is surprising.  I did drop some water on her and I didn't breath for a moment but the water dried and didn't leave a mark!  I hope that helps 



discoAMOUR said:


> Beautiful family *traveler*!!! Congratulations on such a darling child.
> 
> btw, you are rocking that Swing...seriously loving it on you!!!
> 
> what does that pearlized leather feel like to you? is it really thin? do you have to baby it?


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> Thanks *disco*! To me the pearlized leather feels thin but not delicate.  My swing is pre-loved and I notice that the pearl sheen (if I may call it that way) very slightly (not obvious) rubbed off in its corners - I personally love this trait because it gives the leather/bag more character.  I thought I'd need to baby her but in the times I've carried her in family gatherings (with 4 kids in tow) no scratches at all - which to me is surprising.  I did drop some water on her and I didn't breath for a moment but the water dried and didn't leave a mark!  I hope that helps



Oh wow, totally didn't expect that---so it's a bit of a workhorse?! Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## discoAMOUR

luvs*it* said:


> *~*You look fab!! Love your BF too!  *~*


Thanks for the love, *Luv*!!!!!



JennyErin said:


> Disco- you look so good with your BF!! Great shoes too!!!!



You're so sweet *Jenny*! Thanks!!!



knasarae said:


> Love it all!! The BF, the hat, the jacket, the scarf, the glasses and those shoes!!!!!  You look fantastic!!



OMG Thank you *Knas*, you're too sweet...I can't escape color--I'm addicted!!!



kiwishopper said:


> Ohh you are too cute!!  BF is looking good too of course!



*Kiwi* thanks a ton for your kind words!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

I wouldn't abuse her though :giggles: she's a tough chick but not as tough as I think GA is....


discoAMOUR said:


> Oh wow, totally didn't expect that---so it's a bit of a workhorse?! Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## LindaP

travelerscloset said:


> Last Sunday was my son's baptism and my gray quilted Swing was best for the occasion. Here I am with my baby and my sisters...


 

What a gorgeous picture,  you all look fantastic and of course the bag does too!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Linda*! 


LindaP said:


> What a gorgeous picture, you all look fantastic and of course the bag does too!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> I wouldn't abuse her though :giggles: she's a tough chick but not as tough as I think GA is....



hmm...good to know. I probably wouldn't be too good to her, tho my nude 5-zip is a little brat and gets dirty so easily. I hate her...lol. So high maintenance!


----------



## travelerscloset

Oh, I *DON'T* know how to carry nude or white... I'll surely mess her up...  



discoAMOUR said:


> hmm...good to know. I probably wouldn't be too good to her, tho my nude 5-zip is a little brat and gets dirty so easily. I hate her...lol. So high maintenance!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> Oh, I *DON'T* know how to carry nude or white... I'll surely mess her up...



lol, I know, right?!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Black&White Croc MAC:

in a bathroom at a Spritzenhaus Bar, in Brooklyn





in Queens, waiting for E train headed to Manhattan at 23rd Ely


----------



## JennyErin

*Travlers* you and your family are so beautiful! Love this pic!

*Disco* Love your action shots! As per usual! I want to take some action shots now! Too bad I'm not carrying RM today


----------



## travelerscloset

Gorgeous!!! 



discoAMOUR said:


> Black&White Croc MAC:
> 
> in a bathroom at a Spritzenhaus Bar, in Brooklyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Queens, waiting for E train headed to Manhattan at 23rd Ely


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Jenny*!  


JennyErin said:


> *Travlers* you and your family are so beautiful! Love this pic!
> 
> *Disco* Love your action shots! As per usual! I want to take some action shots now! Too bad I'm not carrying RM today


----------



## LindaP

discoAMOUR said:


> Black&White Croc MAC:
> 
> in a bathroom at a Spritzenhaus Bar, in Brooklyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Queens, waiting for E train headed to Manhattan at 23rd Ely


 

Fabulous!!


----------



## madbrinks238

sheanabelle said:


>



wowwwwwwwwwww, you look hot girlie!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

JennyErin said:


> *Travlers* you and your family are so beautiful! Love this pic!
> 
> *Disco* Love your action shots! As per usual! I want to take some action shots now! Too bad I'm not carrying RM today



Oh man, *Jenny* that angry face just made me laugh. Unexpected! lol Love that! Take pics! I love seeing you ladies with your bags! I LOVE to see all of your purses!!! I go through this thread all the time, and other threads to look at purses whenever I get a chance. I'm a true addict.



travelerscloset said:


> Gorgeous!!!



You're so sweet. Thanks *traveler*!!!



LindaP said:


> Fabulous!!



Thanks so much *linda*, babe!!!


----------



## Avalon Bleu

Disco, besides you being so incredibly cute, these have got to be the coolest glasses I have ever seen!  As a glasses wearer myself I gotta say, these suit you beautifully!  



discoAMOUR said:


> Me and Glazed EO BF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for more: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...etty-little-gifts-myself-i-3-a-687315-10.html


----------



## discoAMOUR

Avalon Bleu said:


> Disco, besides you being so incredibly cute, these have got to be the coolest glasses I have ever seen!  As a glasses wearer myself I gotta say, these suit you beautifully!



Avalon, you are too sweet! Thank you so much!!! Missed you around here!


----------



## discoAMOUR

I wanted to share this picture because it makes me hungry just looking at it. I went to the Rickshaw Dumpling Bar on 23rd and 6th Ave today, with the B&W Coc MAC, and bought Duck filled Dumplings and Peanut Satay Noodle Soup...OMG SOOOO GOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

travelerscloset said:


> Last Sunday was my son's baptism and my gray quilted Swing was best for the occassion.  Here I am with my baby and my sisters...



You look great! Son is so cute


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *TGP*! 


thegoreprincess said:


> You look great! Son is so cute


----------



## travelerscloset

Out and about to do some chores with Navy Luxe MAC with siggy hw


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> Out and about to do some chores with Navy Luxe MAC with siggy hw


 
Love This!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *JennyErin *


JennyErin said:


> Love This!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> Out and about to do some chores with Navy Luxe MAC with siggy hw



AMAZING Saturated BLUE COLOR! Send this one over to me in NY so I can try it out! lol And maybe you can also ship that Rose Bal too...just to try on of course! lolol LOVE so many pieces from your collection *traveler*!


----------



## travelerscloset

lol, if only I lived nearby, I'd join you on your Sunday beer and I'll bring my babies (the bags, that is) with me!  We can swap bags for a week or two and it'd be like owning so many bags!!! I love your BF and MAB (or MAM) Zip PH and Orange!!!



discoAMOUR said:


> AMAZING Saturated BLUE COLOR! Send this one over to me in NY so I can try it out! lol And maybe you can also ship that Rose Bal too...just to try on of course! lolol LOVE so many pieces from your collection *traveler*!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> lol, if only I lived nearby, I'd join you on your Sunday beer and I'll bring my babies (the bags, that is) with me!  We can swap bags for a week or two and it'd be like owning so many bags!!! I love your BF and MAB (or MAM) Zip PH and Orange!!!



We would be instant BFF's ! I just know it! Imagine the collection we could have together!!!! OH...MY...GOODNESS


----------



## travelerscloset

Oh totally!!  It's like having 2 closets!!! 



discoAMOUR said:


> We would be instant BFF's ! I just know it! Imagine the collection we could have together!!!! OH...MY...GOODNESS


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> Hi *ceedoan*! The affair looks gorgeous on you!



thx traveler!! i'm loving all your bags too since we're both subscribed to the same threads! hehe your navy luxe MAC with the signature hw - OMG!!! where did u get that!?!?!! i would love to have any of the styles with siggy hw..... the next SO with siggy in any style...i'm 100% in!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *ceedoan!* I found her in Bonanza.  I looove RMs with siggy, too! My Black Quilted Patent MAC and only MAB has siggy hardware also.  Signature hardware is so addicting! 



ceedoan said:


> thx traveler!! i'm loving all your bags too since we're both subscribed to the same threads! hehe your navy luxe MAC with the signature hw - OMG!!! where did u get that!?!?!! i would love to have any of the styles with siggy hw..... the next SO with siggy in any style...i'm 100% in!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

discoAMOUR said:


> Black&White Croc MAC:
> 
> in a bathroom at a Spritzenhaus Bar, in Brooklyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Queens, waiting for E train headed to Manhattan at 23rd Ely


 
*~*Adorbs!! I love your feather hair clip too!*~*


----------



## P.Y.T.

discoAMOUR said:


> Black&White Croc MAC:
> 
> in a bathroom at a Spritzenhaus Bar, in Brooklyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Queens, waiting for E train headed to Manhattan at 23rd Ely



Great pic!


----------



## P.Y.T.

discoAMOUR said:


> I wanted to share this picture because it makes me hungry just looking at it. I went to the Rickshaw Dumpling Bar on 23rd and 6th Ave today, with the B&W Coc MAC, and bought Duck filled Dumplings and Peanut Satay Noodle Soup...OMG SOOOO GOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!



Mmmmm, looks good! Oh, and the food looks tasty as well lol..


----------



## Is it on sale?

I love Navy Luxe, and it's not an easy bag to find anymore...it looks great on you!



travelerscloset said:


> Out and about to do some chores with Navy Luxe MAC with siggy hw


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *IIOS  *I was lucky to have found her at Bonz from a very nice seller.


Is it on sale? said:


> I love Navy Luxe, and it's not an easy bag to find anymore...it looks great on you!


----------



## discoAMOUR

P.Y.T. said:


> Mmmmm, looks good! Oh, and the food looks tasty as well lol..



Thanks so much *PYT*!!! The food was yummy and very filling! 
By the way--YOUR LEGS ARE AMAZING!!!! WOW!!! I want a pair of those to change out mine. lol


----------



## discoAMOUR

ceedoan said:


> ! i would love to have any of the styles with siggy hw..... the next SO with siggy in any style...i'm 100% in!!!



*I'M SO IN TOO!!! Ladies let's do an SO of something HAUTE with Siggy Hardware!!! What should it be?!?!!!*


----------



## travelerscloset

Stamped MAM or MAB? Wine croc MAM or MAB...


discoAMOUR said:


> *I'M SO IN TOO!!! Ladies let's do an SO of something HAUTE with Siggy Hardware!!! What should it be?!?!!!*


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> Stamped MAM or MAB? Wine croc MAM or MAB...



Damn, you are really good at picking bags! Any of those would be HOT! I vote maybe Fine Wine Croc MAB/M!

OMG It's blowing my mind to think of Fine Wine Croc with Silver HW!!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Girl! We haven't even completed our Black MAM with blood red zipper track and here we are thinking of another SO! Hang on, hang on... let's finish one first!!! (... inhale... exhale... I'm already hiperventilating thinking of this Fine wine crock MAB/M in siggy hw).  I think I saw your mom rocking a bag of the same leather right?



discoAMOUR said:


> Damn, you are really good at picking bags! Any of those would be HOT! I vote maybe Fine Wine Croc MAB/M!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> Girl! We haven't even completed our Black MAM with blood red zipper track and here we are thinking of another SO! Hang on, hang on... let's finish one first!!! (... inhale... exhale... I'm already hiperventilating thinking of this Fine wine crock MAB/M in siggy hw).  I think I saw your mom rocking a bag of the same leather right?



OMG You are quite right! lol And yes, I bought my mommy the Fine Wine Croc Rikki with brass hardware. But SHW would pop that color like WHOA!!!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

... so there, a potential SO in the pipeline... 


discoAMOUR said:


> OMG You are quite right! lol And yes, I bought my mommy the Fine Wine Croc Rikki with brass hardware. But SHW would pop that color like WHOA!!!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> ... so there, a potential SO in the pipeline...



AGREED! Now we just have to get as many of these ladies as possible! under our belt!! hmmmm...the scheming we will have to do...lol


----------



## discoAMOUR

My grandfather left his medication at his apartment in Brooklyn, so I had to go get it...I like to get out of the house whenever I can since I'm there with Grandma all the time, so before going back home...I went out last night alone to walk around the city for a few hours...with....B&W Croc MAC!!! And since I"m always in house clothes at home, when I leave the house, I try to look good..makes me happy and feel like a woman to dress up a little and have fun with myself! Who doesn't like to feel good?!







*On the E train!
*


----------



## Bagaholic2daMax

discoAMOUR said:


> My grandfather left his medication at his apartment in Brooklyn, so I had to go get it...I like to get out of the house whenever I can since I'm there with Grandma all the time, so before going back home...I went out last night alone to walk around the city for a few hours...with....B&W Croc MAC!!! And since I"m always in house clothes at home, when I leave the house, I try to look good..makes me happy and feel like a woman to dress up a little and have fun with myself! Who doesn't like to feel good?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *On the E train!
> *




Love ur MAC and love your yellow scarf!!!!


----------



## TaraP

discoAMOUR said:


> My grandfather left his medication at his apartment in Brooklyn, so I had to go get it...I like to get out of the house whenever I can since I'm there with Grandma all the time, so before going back home...I went out last night alone to walk around the city for a few hours...with....B&W Croc MAC!!! And since I"m always in house clothes at home, when I leave the house, I try to look good..makes me happy and feel like a woman to dress up a little and have fun with myself! Who doesn't like to feel good?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *On the E train!
> *



You look fabulous in orange! It was beautiful out yesterday so I totally don't blame you for wanting to be out and about... btw The new necklace really works... You look like a million bucks!


----------



## discoAMOUR

TaraPep said:


> You look fabulous in orange! It was beautiful out yesterday so I totally don't blame you for wanting to be out and about... btw The new necklace really works... You look like a million bucks!



*Tara*, sweetheart!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Bagaholic2daMax said:


> Love ur MAC and love your yellow scarf!!!!



Thanks so much babe! Scarf is an olive-y/mustard color--Gorgeous irl...got it from Urban Outfitters earlier this year.


----------



## JennyErin

discoAMOUR said:


> My grandfather left his medication at his apartment in Brooklyn, so I had to go get it...I like to get out of the house whenever I can since I'm there with Grandma all the time, so before going back home...I went out last night alone to walk around the city for a few hours...with....B&W Croc MAC!!! And since I"m always in house clothes at home, when I leave the house, I try to look good..makes me happy and feel like a woman to dress up a little and have fun with myself! Who doesn't like to feel good?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *On the E train!*


 
Stunning as per usual Disco!! LOVE your action pics!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

JennyErin said:


> Stunning as per usual Disco!! LOVE your action pics!!



Thans so much *Jenny* babe!!!!


----------



## MKNS

HI!  I haven't posted in a LONG TIME, but I'm here lurking when I can find the time.
Snapped this picture of my PH MAM this morning, and thought I would share it here.  This was my very first RM and holds a special place in my collection.


----------



## travelerscloset

So beautiful MKNS! I'm so jealous... :cry:I regret missing out on a Bonz listing...



MKNS said:


> HI! I haven't posted in a LONG TIME, but I'm here lurking when I can find the time.
> Snapped this picture of my PH MAM this morning, and thought I would share it here. This was my very first RM and holds a special place in my collection.


----------



## discoAMOUR

MKNS said:


> HI!  I haven't posted in a LONG TIME, but I'm here lurking when I can find the time.
> Snapped this picture of my PH MAM this morning, and thought I would share it here.  This was my very first RM and holds a special place in my collection.



LOVE IT MKNS!!!!! PH all the WAY!


----------



## JennyErin

MKNS said:


> HI! I haven't posted in a LONG TIME, but I'm here lurking when I can find the time.
> Snapped this picture of my PH MAM this morning, and thought I would share it here. This was my very first RM and holds a special place in my collection.


 
Thank you for returning to post this!! I love the purple haze MAM!!! So pretty!!!


----------



## MKNS

Thanks ladies!


----------



## kings_20

^^

I miss my PH MAB, and I think I will break her out tomorrow.  Isn't haze leather just amazing?  I love it!


----------



## ceedoan

discoAMOUR said:


> *I'M SO IN TOO!!! Ladies let's do an SO of something HAUTE with Siggy Hardware!!! What should it be?!?!!!*



it needs to be a NIKKI or mini MAC!! i think the siggy hw looks SO GOOD on these two (it looks good on MAMs too but then u can't attach a shoulder strap right??? correct me if i'm wrong... still a relative newbie here hehe)

maybe in the future since i just jumped on board the BBW/blood red zipper SO!!! whoo hoo *high five handbag twin!


----------



## TaraP

MKNS said:


> HI!  I haven't posted in a LONG TIME, but I'm here lurking when I can find the time.
> Snapped this picture of my PH MAM this morning, and thought I would share it here.  This was my very first RM and holds a special place in my collection.



So pretty! LOve the PH. She looks all soft and smooshy. You did a great job breaking her in. It's great to see you!


----------



## TaraP

I was going to get a much needed pedi today.


----------



## travelerscloset

You look great *Tara*! Love the jacket! The MAM looks sweet! What color is she?


TaraPep said:


> I was going to get a much needed pedi today.


----------



## ghall

TaraPep said:


> I was going to get a much needed pedi today.


Love your look. Love your bag. Love your jacket!


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> You look great *Tara*! Love the jacket! The MAM looks sweet! What color is she?



Thank you! I found this MAM at a RM sample sale. I was told it is called Bottle Green. One of my favorites!




			
				ghall said:
			
		

> Love your look. Love your bag. Love your jacket!



Love you! You're too sweet...


----------



## travelerscloset

She's so pretty! Btw, I received a post office notice that my Brown/Blue basketweave MAB has arrived  I hope she's beautiful.


TaraPep said:


> Thank you! I found this MAM at a RM sample sale. I was told it is called Bottle Green. One of my favorites!
> 
> Love you! You're too sweet...


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> She's so pretty! Btw, I received a post office notice that my Brown/Blue basketweave MAB has arrived  I hope she's beautiful.



That's great news! I can't wait for you to get your hands on her!


----------



## luvs*it*

TaraPep said:


> I was going to get a much needed pedi today.


 
*~*You look great!! I _love_ your jacket!!!*~*


----------



## discoAMOUR

TaraPep said:


> I was going to get a much needed pedi today.



Damn girl!!! LOVE that BAG!!! Is that mint?! Sweeeet! And your jacket is wicked!


----------



## sheanabelle

got my mini! and never have I felt leather like this....it's like silk. I literally said "wow" out loud to myself alone in my room when i opened it, lol.


----------



## jojon21

*Tara*, you look great - love your whole outfit!

*Sheana*, great look, love your flats too!


----------



## TaraP

Thanks *luvs*it**, *disco *and* jo*! I love that the weather has gotten cooler, I was finally able to break out my Bal moto... It been sitting in a garment bag since I got it.

*Sheana*~ You look great... I love that your mini came with tassels!


----------



## travelerscloset

hmmm... where do I start, I love the shades, scarf, cardigan, the flats, the bag of course and look at those nails! lovely!



sheanabelle said:


> got my mini! and never have I felt leather like this....it's like silk. I literally said "wow" out loud to myself alone in my room when i opened it, lol.


----------



## travelerscloset

Needed to buy Halloween costumes for the kids.  I was all dressed up already when my DH arrived from the post office with my new-to-me Blue/Brown Basketweave MAB...  As soon as I opened the box (and removed all the stuffing & spritzing some sanitizer inside), I dunked in my bag organizer with all my stuff in to her new nest. I rubbed her with some leather cleaner/conditioner and I can almost feel her heave a sigh of relief that she is in her new home.

A couple of shots before going out the house...










waited awhile for DH to jumped into the car...





insider the dressign room after the kids finished fitting their clothes





and while paying at the cashier...





not bad for a bag that has issues...


----------



## TaraP

*Traveler*, You look soooo good with your new MAB!  I love that you already have her out and about. I wouldn't be able to keep her locked up inside for very long either. Congrats! It looks great on ya! Goes good with your hair color...


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Tara*! Talking about excited, huh... lol... 
Oh yes, I had my hair colored the other day.  I will go back to work next Wednesday already. So there, all geared up... new bags, new hair color  



TaraPep said:


> *Traveler*, You look soooo good with your new MAB! I love that you already have her out and about. I wouldn't be able to keep her locked up inside for very long either. Congrats! It looks great on ya! Goes good with your hair color...


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Sheana*, super cute mini mac!

*Traveler*...OMG...LOVE the way you look with a MAB. I think that color Combo suits you so well! You look FAB!!!


----------



## lvdreamer

TaraPep said:


> I was going to get a much needed pedi today.


 
I ADORE your Bottle Green MAM -- it might be my favorite MAM color ever.  I so wish that this color had been available generally.  And, it looks great on you too!



sheanabelle said:


> got my mini! and never have I felt leather like this....it's like silk. I literally said "wow" out loud to myself alone in my room when i opened it, lol.


 
Your Mini MAC looks great and your outfit is perfect -- classy and chic.



travelerscloset said:


> Needed to buy Halloween costumes for the kids. I was all dressed up already when my DH arrived from the post office with my new-to-me Blue/Brown Basketweave MAB... As soon as I opened the box (and removed all the stuffing & spritzing some sanitizer inside), I dunked in my bag organizer with all my stuff in to her new nest. I rubbed her with some leather cleaner/conditioner and I can almost feel her heave a sigh of relief that she is in her new home.
> 
> A couple of shots before going out the house...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waited awhile for DH to jumped into the car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> insider the dressign room after the kids finished fitting their clothes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and while paying at the cashier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not bad for a bag that has issues...


 
Beautiful RBBW MAB!!  It looks perfect on you!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

You look great Tara!! Love your Bal jacket and that MAM...every time I see it, I so wish RM had made more! You are a lucky gal! Enjoy!! 


TaraPep said:


> I was going to get a much needed pedi today.


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> Needed to buy Halloween costumes for the kids.  I was all dressed up already when my DH arrived from the post office with my new-to-me Blue/Brown Basketweave MAB...  As soon as I opened the box (and removed all the stuffing & spritzing some sanitizer inside), I dunked in my bag organizer with all my stuff in to her new nest. I rubbed her with some leather cleaner/conditioner and I can almost feel her heave a sigh of relief that she is in her new home.
> 
> A couple of shots before going out the house...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waited awhile for DH to jumped into the car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> insider the dressign room after the kids finished fitting their clothes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and while paying at the cashier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not bad for a bag that has issues...




traveler - u look so cute!! congrats on the new blue/BBW MAB (correct me if i'm wrong... unless it's a MAM) 

btw, i see in your profile you're in the philippines??? i'm going there for the first time in feb next year!!  i'm SO EXCITED! never been!


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> Needed to buy Halloween costumes for the kids.  I was all dressed up already when my DH arrived from the post office with my new-to-me Blue/Brown Basketweave MAB...  As soon as I opened the box (and removed all the stuffing & spritzing some sanitizer inside), I dunked in my bag organizer with all my stuff in to her new nest. I rubbed her with some leather cleaner/conditioner and I can almost feel her heave a sigh of relief that she is in her new home.
> 
> A couple of shots before going out the house...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waited awhile for DH to jumped into the car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> insider the dressign room after the kids finished fitting their clothes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and while paying at the cashier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not bad for a bag that has issues...


 
*~*You look super cute!!*~*


----------



## JennyErin

Tara you look fantastic as usual!! Love that MAM!

Sheana man you make RMs look good!!! Maybe I could use a mini too...

Travelers love rbbw!!! Looks great on you!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *disco*! The brown/blue contrast is amazing!


discoAMOUR said:


> *Traveler*...OMG...LOVE the way you look with a MAB. I think that color Combo suits you so well! You look FAB!!!


 
Thank you *lvdreamer*! I knew I'd be carrying her that day so I dressed up to match her 


lvdreamer said:


> Beautiful RBBW MAB!! It looks perfect on you!


 
Thank you *ceedoan*! Yup it's a MAB.  Wow! Will it be for vacation or business?  Squeeze in coffee time with me!


ceedoan said:


> traveler - u look so cute!! congrats on the new blue/BBW MAB (correct me if i'm wrong... unless it's a MAM)
> btw, i see in your profile you're in the philippines??? i'm going there for the first time in feb next year!!  i'm SO EXCITED! never been!


 
Thank you *luv*!  


luvs*it* said:


> *~*You look super cute!!*~*


 
Thank you *Jenny*!  I super like it  I thought the watermark will be bad but it's not really noticeable + she's super smooshy already and broken in.


JennyErin said:


> Travelers love rbbw!!! Looks great on you!!


----------



## TaraP

lvdreamer said:


> I ADORE your Bottle Green MAM -- it might be my favorite MAM color ever.  I so wish that this color had been available generally.  And, it looks great on you too!



Thank you so much! I love that bag. I'm such a sucker for contrasting zipper tracks and this is one of my favorites. I remember there being 2 MACs in this color at the SS. I'm waiting for the day those girls put them up for sale. 




			
				scoobiesmomma said:
			
		

> You look great Tara!! Love your Bal jacket and that MAM...every time I see it, I so wish RM had made more! You are a lucky gal! Enjoy!!



Thanks! I agree. I think RM made a mistake not producing this leather. Maybe she'll break it out in the future calling it something else. 




			
				JennyErin said:
			
		

> Tara you look fantastic as usual!! Love that MAM!



Thank you!


----------



## ghall

quick crappy pic at target the other day with my scarlett nikki


----------



## JennyErin

Ghall!!! Love that Nikki!! She looks amazing on you!


----------



## Is it on sale?

REALLY nice Nikki Ghall! But I love your tee as well!


----------



## travelerscloset

You look great ghall! Love the Nikki & the shirt!



ghall said:


> quick crappy pic at target the other day with my scarlett nikki


----------



## sheanabelle

ghall....stunning nikki!


----------



## TaraP

*G*, Love the Scarlet Nikki on you.. And you know I love that shirt too!


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Ghall*...LOVE IT!!!


----------



## knasarae

sheanabelle said:


> got my mini! and never have I felt leather like this....it's like silk. I literally said "wow" out loud to myself alone in my room when i opened it, lol.


 


travelerscloset said:


> Needed to buy Halloween costumes for the kids. I was all dressed up already when my DH arrived from the post office with my new-to-me Blue/Brown Basketweave MAB... As soon as I opened the box (and removed all the stuffing & spritzing some sanitizer inside), I dunked in my bag organizer with all my stuff in to her new nest. I rubbed her with some leather cleaner/conditioner and I can almost feel her heave a sigh of relief that she is in her new home.
> 
> A couple of shots before going out the house...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waited awhile for DH to jumped into the car...
> 
> 
> insider the dressign room after the kids finished fitting their clothes
> 
> 
> and while paying at the cashier...
> 
> 
> not bad for a bag that has issues...


 


TaraPep said:


> I was going to get a much needed pedi today.


 


ghall said:


> quick crappy pic at target the other day with my scarlett nikki


 
I'm loving all the actions shots ladies.  Looking great!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *disco*! The brown/blue contrast is amazing!
> 
> 
> Thank you *ceedoan*! Yup it's a MAB.  Wow! Will it be for vacation or business?  Squeeze in coffee time with me!
> 
> 
> traveler,
> it's for work and play!  my brother is in manila right now so i'm visiting him and getting work done. wouldn't it be great if we did meet up for coffee and posted those pics onto this forum?!??!!! we could wear our favorite RM bag!! hehe how awesome would it be if RM knew her bags bring people together!!
> 
> -cee


----------



## ceedoan

what better way to get inspired than a weekend outing to the art museum.


----------



## discoAMOUR

ceedoan said:


> what better way to get inspired than a weekend outing to the art museum.



LOVELY!!!!!!!!! You look fantastic! Gorgeous Affair too!!!


----------



## JennyErin

ceedoan said:


> what better way to get inspired than a weekend outing to the art museum.



I love these pics!!!


----------



## thedseer

ghall - love your shirt, and your nikki - scarlett is such a pretty color!

ceedoan - your affair looks so great!! makes me want one. great pics!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi *cee*! Then we better meet!  I'm always envious of tPF ladies that get together!  You must bring your harewood mattie with you and we will take endless action shots, lol!  



ceedoan said:


> Thank you *disco*! The brown/blue contrast is amazing!
> 
> 
> Thank you *ceedoan*! Yup it's a MAB. Wow! Will it be for vacation or business? Squeeze in coffee time with me!
> 
> 
> traveler,
> it's for work and play!  my brother is in manila right now so i'm visiting him and getting work done. wouldn't it be great if we did meet up for coffee and posted those pics onto this forum?!??!!! we could wear our favorite RM bag!! hehe how awesome would it be if RM knew her bags bring people together!!
> 
> -cee


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> Hi *cee*! Then we better meet!  I'm always envious of tPF ladies that get together!  You must bring your harewood mattie with you and we will take endless action shots, lol!



COUNT ON IT!!! i'll post action shots when harewood mattie gets here!!!


----------



## ceedoan

discoAMOUR said:


> LOVELY!!!!!!!!! You look fantastic! Gorgeous Affair too!!!



thx disco! btw i was checking out other RM threads and happened to see your "zippy" thread - LOVE IT!! you're such a creative soul - i enjoyed seeing your adventures with zippy - what a gorgeous bag!! more, i say more adventures please!!


----------



## ceedoan

JennyErin said:


> I love these pics!!!





thedseer said:


> ghall - love your shirt, and your nikki - scarlett is such a pretty color!
> 
> ceedoan - your affair looks so great!! makes me want one. great pics!




thanks gals for the kind words! yeah, i  my affair!


----------



## booksandbags

ceedoan that AFFAIR IS AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## JennyErin

I haven't posted in a while but last week I wore my dove grey MAM and my Deep Purple 3zip MAC, I wore them different days but thats essentially impossible to tell given my lame winter coat wardrobe.


----------



## booksandbags

For Tara,

Here is a quick mod shot of my raspberry buckled mab/mam.


----------



## JennyErin

booksandbags said:


> For Tara,
> 
> Here is a quick mod shot of my raspberry buckled mab/mam.


 
That is beautiful!!!! She looks great on you too!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Love the mod shots, *Jenny*.
That MAM glistens oh-so-lovely, *B&B*!


----------



## thedseer

jenny - love both bags, the dove grey especially - so pretty!

books - the leather on your bag looks so amazing!


----------



## ghall

thanks for the kind words ladies 

Jenny and B&B! you both look gorgy!!!


----------



## booksandbags

thanks ladies, raspberry leather is a must have RM leather! mark my words!


----------



## selkiewriter

booksandbags said:


> For Tara,
> 
> Here is a quick mod shot of my raspberry buckled mab/mam.



You look fabulous! I love your whole outfit!


----------



## TaraP

JennyErin said:


> I haven't posted in a while but last week I wore my dove grey MAM and my Deep Purple 3zip MAC, I wore them different days but thats essentially impossible to tell given my lame winter coat wardrobe.



Love both bags and always love your elevator shots! You look great!


----------



## TaraP

booksandbags said:


> For Tara,
> 
> Here is a quick mod shot of my raspberry buckled mab/mam.



Yay! You look awesome! And that bag is just gorgeous.. Love your matching nails... Beautiful!


----------



## booksandbags

oh wow thank you ladies!

 tara  selkie! 

i'm going to start dressing cuter for work for more RM mod shots then 

hope you ladies are having a great day rocking our Minkoffs!


----------



## travelerscloset

I love these! I particularly love the 3 zip MAC! 



JennyErin said:


> I haven't posted in a while but last week I wore my dove grey MAM and my Deep Purple 3zip MAC, I wore them different days but thats essentially impossible to tell given my lame winter coat wardrobe.


----------



## travelerscloset

Wow! your MAM is gorgeous! I love the way she goes well with your outfit   I'm liking the ring and bracelet, too!



booksandbags said:


> For Tara,
> 
> Here is a quick mod shot of my raspberry buckled mab/mam.


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks all you lovely ladies


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Me with my Black Ink MAB doing some shopping @ the outlet  *~*


----------



## ghall

^^^ hot!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

ghall said:


> ^^^ hot!!!


 
*~*Thanks love!!  *~*


----------



## JennyErin

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Me with my Black Ink MAB doing some shopping @ the outlet  *~*


 
Love this bag!!! She looks great on you!


----------



## luvs*it*

JennyErin said:


> Love this bag!!! She looks great on you!


 
*~*Aww thank you!!  *~*


----------



## ghall

Me and my hot mac


----------



## luvs*it*

ghall said:


> Me and my hot mac


 
*~*You look FAB with your MAC!! Love it!!  *~*


----------



## TaraP

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Me with my Black Ink MAB doing some shopping @ the outlet  *~*



You are gorgeous! Love your MAB on you. Looks cute with your Minkette charm hanging. I see your by the polo outlet, anything good?


----------



## luvs*it*

TaraPep said:


> You are gorgeous! Love your MAB on you. Looks cute with your Minkette charm hanging. I see your by the polo outlet, anything good?


 
*~*Thanks Tara!!  I didn't go to the Polo outlet, but I did check out Coach & Juicy Couture (got a bag from Coach & a charm from JC)!*~*


----------



## TaraP

ghall said:


> Me and my hot mac



You mean, Your MAC and your hot you...    Looking good *G*! Love that MAC!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Thanks Tara!!  I didn't go to the Polo outlet, but I did check out Coach & Juicy Couture (got a bag from Coach & a charm from JC)!*~*



what coach did you get?  
Love your mab!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Me with my Black Ink MAB doing some shopping @ the outlet  *~*



Super hot!!! Love the whole outfit!!


----------



## luvs*it*

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> what coach did you get?
> Love your mab!!!


 
*~*Thanks!! They had some FP deletes, so I was able to score the Poppy Pushlock Satchel (in Ash) for $170.00 (reg. $378.00)  *~*


----------



## luvs*it*

kiwishopper said:


> Super hot!!! Love the whole outfit!!


 
*~*Thanks!!  *~*


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Thanks!! They had some FP deletes, so I was able to score the Poppy Pushlock Satchel (in Ash) for $170.00 (reg. $378.00)  *~*



Nice!  Score!!


----------



## ghall

TaraPep said:


> You mean, Your MAC and your hot you...    Looking good *G*! Love that MAC!


Thanks love


----------



## JennyErin

ghall said:


> Me and my hot mac



"wolf whistle" Ghall that MAC looks awesome on you!!!


----------



## ghall

JennyErin said:


> "wolf whistle" Ghall that MAC looks awesome on you!!!



You are too cute!! Thank you!!:kiss:


----------



## discoAMOUR

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Me with my Black Ink MAB doing some shopping @ the outlet  *~*



*SUPER HAUTE!!! *Love the scarf & MAB-Work it Girrll!!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

ghall said:


> Me and my hot mac



GHALL!!! LOVE THIS!!!!!!!!! I want that! You look goood! Wear that MAC so well!


----------



## luvs*it*

discoAMOUR said:


> *SUPER HAUTE!!! *Love the scarf & MAB-Work it Girrll!!!!


 
*~*Thanks chica!!  *~*


----------



## ghall

discoAMOUR said:


> GHALL!!! LOVE THIS!!!!!!!!! I want that! You look goood! Wear that MAC so well!


Thank you my friend!!!


----------



## gloryanh

ghall said:


> Me and my hot mac



OMG so gorgeous! I had to choose between the mini MAC version of this and the black stud Affair, so I chose the Affair... but this pic is making me wish I could get both!


----------



## ghall

gloryanh said:


> OMG so gorgeous! I had to choose between the mini MAC version of this and the black stud Affair, so I chose the Affair... but this pic is making me wish I could get both!


  Thank you! I love the affair. it's gorgeous.. but My Rm collection is MACs and Nikkis  and i think everyone needs this MAC!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Gorgeous! I love the outfit and you carry the MAB well!  



luvs*it* said:


> *~*Me with my Black Ink MAB doing some shopping @ the outlet  *~*


----------



## travelerscloset

YOU look hot Ghall!!! and that MAC if fierce!



ghall said:


> Me and my hot mac


----------



## ceedoan

booksandbags said:


> ceedoan that AFFAIR IS AMAZING!!!!!



thx B&B! and i have to say, i  your raspberry buckled MAM!!! it suits u perfectly!


----------



## ceedoan

ghall said:


> Me and my hot mac



girllll,
you're workin' that leopard MAC!!


----------



## booksandbags

*luvs it* that MAB is amazingggggg. I never ever get tired of seeing full-sized MABs in action.

*ghall,* that cheetah mac and you are smoking hot! 

i wonder if any of our ladies are going to grab the cheetah covet that nikki hilton has...


----------



## Is it on sale?

ghall said:


> Me and my hot mac



You look great Ghall!

I looked at a LOT of Leo bags before I bought my mini Mac...I don't think anyone does this print as well as RM. Plus the matte black hw is awesome, enjoy your new bag!


----------



## ghall

Thanks so much travelers, cee , and bandb!!!


----------



## ghall

Is it on sale? said:


> You look great Ghall!
> 
> I looked at a LOT of Leo bags before I bought my mini Mac...I don't think anyone does this print as well as RM. Plus the matte black hw is awesome, enjoy your new bag!



thank you iios! I completely agree! I LOVE leopard/cheetah prints and have been waiting for a bag from any brand in a print i liked. I have tried many. But this one is perfect!


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> Gorgeous! I love the outfit and you carry the MAB well!


 
*~*Thank you!!!!  *~*


----------



## luvs*it*

booksandbags said:


> *luvs it* that MAB is amazingggggg. I never ever get tired of seeing full-sized MABs in action.
> 
> *ghall,* that cheetah mac and you are smoking hot!
> 
> i wonder if any of our ladies are going to grab the cheetah covet that nikki hilton has...


 
*~*Thanks B&B!!  *~*


----------



## thegoreprincess

ghall said:


> Me and my hot mac



You are looking SO GOOD!


----------



## dreamer637

is rasberry like RM's glazed espresso color? How does it look IRL?



booksandbags said:


> For Tara,
> 
> Here is a quick mod shot of my raspberry buckled mab/mam.


----------



## ghall

thegoreprincess said:


> You are looking SO GOOD!



I heart u.


----------



## lvdreamer

JennyErin said:


> I haven't posted in a while but last week I wore my dove grey MAM and my Deep Purple 3zip MAC, I wore them different days but thats essentially impossible to tell given my lame winter coat wardrobe.


 
Your MAM and MAC both look great on you!



booksandbags said:


> For Tara,
> 
> Here is a quick mod shot of my raspberry buckled mab/mam.


 
Ooh, this bag is pretty!



luvs*it* said:


> *~*Me with my Black Ink MAB doing some shopping @ the outlet  *~*


 
Gorgeous!!



ghall said:


> Me and my hot mac


 
Love the cheetah/leopard print!!  It looks great!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

dreamer637 said:


> is rasberry like RM's glazed espresso color? How does it look IRL?



Some have said it is a lot like the glazed burgundy...though slightly more purple in color


----------



## luvs*it*

lvdreamer said:


> Gorgeous!!


 
*~*Thank you!!*~*


----------



## sandc

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Me with my Black Ink MAB doing some shopping @ the outlet  *~*


 
You look great! Love the whole outfit.


----------



## sandc

ghall said:


> Me and my hot mac


 
I really like how that MAC has black hw. Looks really good.  I like your boots too!


----------



## luvs*it*

sandc said:


> You look great! Love the whole outfit.


 
*~*Thank you!  *~*


----------



## ghall

sandc said:


> I really like how that MAC has black hw. Looks really good.  I like your boots too!


Thank you!!!


----------



## sandc

Please excuse the dirty mirror. Yuck!  
I'm about to head out to have drinks with a friend and thought I'd snap a pic
with my new red MAM with rosegold hw.


----------



## ceedoan

sandc said:


> Please excuse the dirty mirror. Yuck!
> I'm about to head out to have drinks with a friend and thought I'd snap a pic
> with my new red MAM with rosegold hw.



WOW sandc! the rose gold hw really shows in this pic - love it!! and u look great!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sandc said:


> Please excuse the dirty mirror. Yuck!
> I'm about to head out to have drinks with a friend and thought I'd snap a pic
> with my new red MAM with rosegold hw.



Great bag ! Great outfit ! love the black on red pairing


----------



## Is it on sale?

That bag looks amazing with your outfit!  You definitely made the right choice exchanging the EB MAM for this one...very, very nice!  



sandc said:


> Please excuse the dirty mirror. Yuck!
> I'm about to head out to have drinks with a friend and thought I'd snap a pic
> with my new red MAM with rosegold hw.


----------



## sandc

ceedoan said:


> WOW sandc! the rose gold hw really shows in this pic - love it!! and u look great!!



Thanks ceedoan!  I'm surprised how much I'm liking the rosegold hw.  In fact, I think if this bag came with both rosegold or silver, I would pick the rosegold. Which is crazy for me becaues I'm a diehard silver fan!  



rx4dsoul said:


> Great bag ! Great outfit ! love the black on red pairing



Thank you!  I'm really enjoying the pop of color when I wear that coat.



Is it on sale? said:


> That bag looks amazing with your outfit!   You definitely made the right choice exchanging the EB MAM for this  one...very, very nice!



Thanks you IIOS!  I'm glad I exchanged the EB for this too. The EB MAC still has a home with me, but this red is a great pop of color for me this winter. Plus, it is different than my other bags.


----------



## Is it on sale?

sandc said:


> Thanks you IIOS! I'm glad I exchanged the EB for this too. The EB MAC still has a home with me, but this red is a great pop of color for me this winter. Plus, it is different than my other bags.


 
I knew you kept the EB MAC, it's such a pretty color as well...having both EB and this new red was such a smart choice!  I also really like how the rose gold looks against this color red, much nicer than yellow gold would have.

Can I ask how tall you are?  The MAM looks like it was made for you!


----------



## sandc

Is it on sale? said:


> I knew you kept the EB MAC, it's such a pretty color as well...having both EB and this new red was such a smart choice!  I also really like how the rose gold looks against this color red, much nicer than yellow gold would have.
> 
> Can I ask how tall you are?  The MAM looks like it was made for you!



I'm 5'7.  Thanks, I do feel like the MAM is the perfect size bag for me.  Looks wise and size wise for my stuff. As much as I love my nikki, rikki, MACs and other designer bags, my MAM's are my favorites.


----------



## Is it on sale?

sandc said:


> *I'm 5'7.* Thanks, I do feel like the MAM is the perfect size bag for me. Looks wise and size wise for my stuff. As much as I love my nikki, rikki, MACs and other designer bags, my MAM's are my favorites.


 
That's about what I thought...ah well, maybe if I eat more veggies.  

I'm 5'5 and while the MAM isn't overpowering on me, I just really like how it looks on you...it's perfect!


----------



## travelerscloset

Wow!  look at that beautiful bag - amazing color and hw!  You look lovely in that outfit, too!



sandc said:


> Please excuse the dirty mirror. Yuck!
> I'm about to head out to have drinks with a friend and thought I'd snap a pic
> with my new red MAM with rosegold hw.


----------



## baghag411

I have to agree *Sandc*, the MAM is perfect on you!  I love that pop of color.  Very stylish!


----------



## luvs*it*

sandc said:


> Please excuse the dirty mirror. Yuck!
> I'm about to head out to have drinks with a friend and thought I'd snap a pic
> with my new red MAM with rosegold hw.


 
*~*Love the MAM on you...the color looks amazing!!*~*


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> Wow!  look at that beautiful bag - amazing color and hw!  You look lovely in that outfit, too!



Thank you! 



baghag411 said:


> I have to agree *Sandc*, the MAM is perfect on you!  I love that pop of color.  Very stylish!



Thank you! This bag makes me feel stylish. 



luvs*it* said:


> *~*Love the MAM on you...the color looks amazing!!*~*



Thanks! I'm loving the color.


----------



## thedseer

you look great, sandc! love your jacket and of course, the bag : )


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> Please excuse the dirty mirror. Yuck!
> I'm about to head out to have drinks with a friend and thought I'd snap a pic
> with my new red MAM with rosegold hw.



Looking so cute!!! gorgeous MAM and funky boots too!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

My puppy mostly slept thru the photoshoot but I hope these still qualify as action shots!











Me likey the leather too much I think...








Thank you for letting me share guys.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rx*! Your puppy is so adorable!


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> *Rx*! Your puppy is so adorable!



oh thank you! I love this little guy! 2 weeks old and he just learned to open his eyes.
These are my two "favorite things" right now.


----------



## sandc

thedseer said:


> you look great, sandc! love your jacket and of course, the bag : )



Thank you! 



discoAMOUR said:


> Looking so cute!!! gorgeous MAM and funky boots too!!!



Thanks Disco!  One good thing about fall, I can wear my boots.


----------



## sandc

rx4dsoul said:


> My puppy mostly slept thru the photoshoot but I hope these still qualify as action shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me likey the leather too much I think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share guys.



Aww, little puppy!    Were's his mamma?


----------



## Bag Me

I have to say...first choice is the puppy and the bag is nice too


----------



## piosavsfan

rx4dsoul said:


> My puppy mostly slept thru the photoshoot but I hope these still qualify as action shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me likey the leather too much I think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share guys.


 
OMG your puppy is precious!!! Loving the MAC, too!


----------



## booksandbags

That puppy is heaven sent! Take good care of him! He is absolutely precious!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

rx4dsoul said:


> My puppy mostly slept thru the photoshoot but I hope these still qualify as action shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me likey the leather too much I think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share guys.


 
*~*So cute!!!*~*


----------



## discoAMOUR

rx4dsoul said:


> My puppy mostly slept thru the photoshoot but I hope these still qualify as action shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me likey the leather too much I think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share guys.



*RX*,  stop it with the cuteness, please...it's KILLING me!!! I love those pics so much!!! Please continue to include the adorable pup-pup in your RM action shots!!!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

*rx4dsoul* - Those pictures are so precious!



My electric orange BF. I was on a cruise ship waiting to leave the port.


----------



## luvs*it*

LoveMyMarc said:


> *rx4dsoul* - Those pictures are so precious!
> 
> 
> 
> My electric orange BF. I was on a cruise ship waiting to leave the port.


 
*~*Love the color!!*~*


----------



## rx4dsoul

sandc said:


> Aww, little puppy!    Were's his mamma?


It's mama is not in the picture...Doggy mama is getting a bath and Bag mama is doing the shoot



Bag Me said:


> I have to say...first choice is the puppy and the bag is nice too


I know...I think I misplaced this post...should have been over at Animalicious!



piosavsfan said:


> OMG your puppy is precious!!! Loving the MAC, too!


He's a boy puppy and he slept like a log, he even fell over at one point and he slept thru the tumble.



booksandbags said:


> That puppy is heaven sent! Take good care of him! He is absolutely precious!!!


I absolutely will!



luvs*it* said:


> *~*So cute!!!*~*


Thank you!



discoAMOUR said:


> *RX*,  stop it with the cuteness, please...it's KILLING me!!! I love those pics so much!!! Please continue to include the adorable pup-pup in your RM action shots!!!


It's a good thing then I didn't include the other two in this shoot!
Me thinks I might need to get two more mini MACs for the other two!LOL
Goodness I am enabling myself!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Love the color!!*~*



Thank you! I love orange.


----------



## rx4dsoul

LoveMyMarc said:


> *rx4dsoul* - Those pictures are so precious!
> 
> My electric orange BF. I was on a cruise ship waiting to leave the port.



Thanks LoveM...by the way...that is the first BF I have seen recently (might need more snooping around) and I love that color! I am a sucker for brights...especially the "darker" brights that one doesn't have to watch out so much for for stains and color transfer but colorful enough to liven up an outfit.
That orange is gee-oorr---geeouuuusss


----------



## LoveMyMarc

rx4dsoul said:


> Thanks LoveM...by the way...that is the first BF I have seen recently (might need more snooping around) and I love that color! I am a sucker for brights...especially the "darker" brights that one doesn't have to watch out so much for for stains and color transfer but colorful enough to liven up an outfit.
> That orange is gee-oorr---geeouuuusss



Thanks! I *looove* bright bags for some reason. The back of the bag does get color transfer though.  Not a lot, but some.


----------



## discoAMOUR

rx4dsoul said:


> It's a good thing then I didn't include the other two in this shoot!
> Me thinks I might need to get two more mini MACs for the other two!LOL
> Goodness I am enabling myself!



OMG..no way..THERE ARE MORE ?!?!?! Yes, let me see them!!! Bundles of cuteness...yes, buy more MACs--I support it!


----------



## rx4dsoul

discoAMOUR said:


> OMG..no way..THERE ARE MORE ?!?!?! Yes, let me see them!!! Bundles of cuteness...yes, buy more MACs--I support it!



Sorry for being off topic guys! but by special request from DISCO...
here they are .... just turned 2 weeks old....





Sorry if the box seems a bit messy...they were due for a change of linens and their mama was being given a bath when I took the photos.
This was taken yesterday with my action shots.

I swear...my next photos will be of purses again (ay wait.... purse . singular. for now. scout's honor.)


----------



## rx4dsoul

yiiii...the linens look really messy...
they are clean now I swear!


----------



## ghall

rx your mac and puppies are sooo stinkin cute!!!

lovemymarc! your bf is very purdy!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ghall said:


> rx your mac and puppies are sooo stinkin cute!!!
> 
> lovemymarc! your bf is very purdy!



thank you ghall! we try!


----------



## discoAMOUR

rx4dsoul said:


> Sorry for being off topic guys! but by special request from DISCO...
> here they are .... just turned 2 weeks old....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if the box seems a bit messy...they were due for a change of linens and their mama was being given a bath when I took the photos.
> 
> I swear...my next photos will be of purses again (ay wait.... purse . singular. for now. scout's honor.)


Sorry for the interruption in the thread ladies! But...
WOW, I asked and YOU DELIVERED!!! So BEAUTIFULLLL!!!! Thanks so much for sharing, RX. I have no pets, so I live vicariously through all of you!!!

Now, back to TPF related things:

lol...single purse? Don't lie to me. 

I say that all the time, and I have a problem actually posting all my purchases on TPF because I feel so guilty. I have a few that no one knows about! lol. I'm an addict. But it's ok! Because my TPF sisters support me. And for that, I am grateful!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

*LMM*, lovely BF!!!



LoveMyMarc said:


> Thanks! I *looove* bright bags for some reason. The back of the bag does get color transfer though.  Not a lot, but some.



OMG, don't you hate that?!?! I'm constantly trying to clean my EO BF. CONSTANTLY! It's too gorgeous to be gettin all duurty on me! Oh well. I love pretty bags, no matter the aggravation. lol


----------



## sandc

LoveMyMarc said:


> *rx4dsoul* - Those pictures are so precious!
> 
> 
> 
> My electric orange BF. I was on a cruise ship waiting to leave the port.



Ooh, I like that orange. Perfect for a cruise ship!


----------



## rx4dsoul

discoAMOUR said:


> Sorry for the interruption in the thread ladies! But...
> WOW, I asked and YOU DELIVERED!!! So BEAUTIFULLLL!!!! Thanks so much for sharing, RX. I have no pets, so I live vicariously through all of you!!!
> 
> Now, back to TPF related things:
> 
> lol...single purse? Don't lie to me.



Haha I'm not kidding! RM Newbie here! That's my one single contribution to RM right there....but I'm hoping to add some more. You guys have just become my role models!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

sandc said:


> Ooh, I like that orange. Perfect for a cruise ship!


Thank you! 



discoAMOUR said:


> *LMM*, lovely BF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, don't you hate that?!?! I'm constantly trying to clean my EO BF. CONSTANTLY! It's too gorgeous to be gettin all duurty on me! Oh well. I love pretty bags, no matter the aggravation. lol


LOL! I feel the same way. I've sprayed it...but that didn't help much. Oh well, no one sees the back anyways.


----------



## Denverite

rx4dsoul said:


> My puppy mostly slept thru the photoshoot but I hope these still qualify as action shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me likey the leather too much I think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share guys.



Oh my!!! That is the cutest thing I've ever seen!!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Denverite said:


> Oh my!!! That is the cutest thing I've ever seen!!!!!



Even puppies love RM


----------



## discoAMOUR

LoveMyMarc said:


> LOL! I feel the same way. I've sprayed it...but that didn't help much. Oh well, no one sees the back anyways.



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## lvdreamer

sandc said:


> Please excuse the dirty mirror. Yuck!
> I'm about to head out to have drinks with a friend and thought I'd snap a pic
> with my new red MAM with rosegold hw.


 
Your MAM looks great!



rx4dsoul said:


> My puppy mostly slept thru the photoshoot but I hope these still qualify as action shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me likey the leather too much I think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share guys.


 
SO CUTE!!!!!!!!



LoveMyMarc said:


> My electric orange BF. I was on a cruise ship waiting to leave the port.


 
Great action shots!  Love the EO BF!!


----------



## ceedoan

rx4dsoul said:


> My puppy mostly slept thru the photoshoot but I hope these still qualify as action shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me likey the leather too much I think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share guys.


 
RX - these pics are sooo friggin CUTE!!! wow u make me want a new puppy now haha! u should send these to the RM team.... new spring 2012 ads??? yeah!!


----------



## JennyErin

*Sandc* Love that MAM!! And your outfit is fantastic too!! Hope it was a fun night out!

*Rx* your puppies are so cute! Those are great action shots! 

*Love* I love your BF pouch, such a cute bag!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ceedoan said:


> RX - these pics are sooo friggin CUTE!!! wow u make me want a new puppy now haha! u should send these to the RM team.... new spring 2012 ads??? yeah!!



Hahaha Get a puppy! And a new RM bag! Not necessarily in that order!


----------



## rx4dsoul

JennyErin said:


> *Rx* your puppies are so cute! Those are great action shots!



Thank you Jenny!


----------



## baghag411

OMG! OMG! OMG!  How cute is that puppy sleeping on that Mini MAC??????????  That picture is priceless!!!! 

*Love*--Love that BF!  Orange is such a great color for a bag and it's especially cute in that little BF!!  Have a great time on your cruise!


----------



## travelerscloset

That BF is a ray of sunshine! I love it, *Love*!



LoveMyMarc said:


> *rx4dsoul* - Those pictures are so precious!
> 
> My electric orange BF. I was on a cruise ship waiting to leave the port.


 
*rx*, they are sooooo adorable!  If you were nearby we can meet up for me to see your yummy mini mac and those cutesies!  



rx4dsoul said:


> Sorry for being off topic guys! but by special request from DISCO...
> here they are .... just turned 2 weeks old....
> 
> Sorry if the box seems a bit messy...they were due for a change of linens and their mama was being given a bath when I took the photos.
> This was taken yesterday with my action shots.
> 
> I swear...my next photos will be of purses again (ay wait.... purse . singular. for now. scout's honor.)


----------



## thegoreprincess

rx4dsoul said:


> My puppy mostly slept thru the photoshoot but I hope these still qualify as action shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me likey the leather too much I think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share guys.



OMG, who needs a MAC when you have that PUPPY!!!! SO CUTE!


----------



## rx4dsoul

baghag411 said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG!  How cute is that puppy sleeping on that Mini MAC??????????  That picture is priceless!!!!



Thank you BH! Puppy and RM Mini MAC......I wanted to show the analogy.


----------



## rx4dsoul

thegoreprincess said:


> OMG, who needs a MAC when you have that PUPPY!!!! SO CUTE!



LOL I do!


----------



## dreamer637

Aww! too cute!



rx4dsoul said:


> My puppy mostly slept thru the photoshoot but I hope these still qualify as action shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me likey the leather too much I think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share guys.


----------



## rx4dsoul

*dreamer637*- thank you!


----------



## TaraP

rx4dsoul said:


> My puppy mostly slept thru the photoshoot but I hope these still qualify as action shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me likey the leather too much I think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share guys.



I love your mini MAC but have to say, I love the puppy more... What kind of baby is he/she? Awesome pics! Thank you so much for posting them!


----------



## TaraP

LoveMyMarc said:


> *rx4dsoul* - Those pictures are so precious!
> 
> 
> 
> My electric orange BF. I was on a cruise ship waiting to leave the port.



Love the BF! Great color! Hope you had a great time on the cruise..


----------



## TaraP

sandc said:


> Please excuse the dirty mirror. Yuck!
> I'm about to head out to have drinks with a friend and thought I'd snap a pic
> with my new red MAM with rosegold hw.



Perfect pop of color! You look great! Nice boots too...


----------



## sandc

TaraPep said:


> Perfect pop of color! You look great! Nice boots too...


 
Thanks Tara!


----------



## travelerscloset

after a quick dinner the other night with siblings and RBBW MAB...


----------



## travelerscloset

a quick shot before heading out to church with BQP MAC in siggy HW ...


----------



## JennyErin

Love the new pics Travlers! You are always doing such fun things!


----------



## saralaughs

Your bags are almost as gorgeous as you are Travelers.


----------



## rx4dsoul

TaraPep said:


> I love your mini MAC but have to say, I love the puppy more... What kind of baby is he/she? Awesome pics! Thank you so much for posting them!


Hi Tara! Thank you...its a 2 weeks-old shihtzu baby.


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> a quick shot before heading out to church with BQP MAC in siggy HW ...



Wow...I am in awe of your MAC!...hmnnnnn...I should put a black MAC on my wishlist! 
And you look so pretty too...In fact you and your siblings are a good-looking lot!Good genes and good taste in bags!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Congrats, *rx4dsoul*, your cute puppy & mini mac pics are now on Minkette!
http://minkette.rebeccaminkoff.com/mini-maclovin/
Your puppy is the size of a mini MAC, that is soooo tiny and cute!  &#9829;


----------



## rx4dsoul

oopsididitagain said:


> Congrats, *rx4dsoul*, your cute puppy & mini mac pics are now on Minkette!
> http://minkette.rebeccaminkoff.com/mini-maclovin/
> Your puppy is the size of a mini MAC, that is soooo tiny and cute!  &#9829;



Reallly? Oh wow! It was *ceedoan*'s idea to send it, then Nicole just emailed me an hour ago asking for permission and I said I would be honored. That was quick! Thank you OOPSI


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> a quick shot before heading out to church with BQP MAC in siggy HW ...



So SWEET!!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> a quick shot before heading out to church with BQP MAC in siggy HW ...


 
*~*Love the BQP MAC on you...I'm lusting after this bag!*~*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *JennyErin*  so many fun things to do so little time 


JennyErin said:


> Love the new pics Travlers! You are always doing such fun things!


 
You're so sweet *sarah*  Thank you...


saralaughs said:


> Your bags are almost as gorgeous as you are Travelers.


 
Hi *rx*,  you should have a black MAC in your RM collection... Thanks for the compliment 


rx4dsoul said:


> Wow...I am in awe of your MAC!...hmnnnnn...I should put a black MAC on my wishlist!
> And you look so pretty too...In fact you and your siblings are a good-looking lot!Good genes and good taste in bags!


 
Thanks *disco* 


discoAMOUR said:


> So SWEET!!!!


 
Thank you *luvs! *The BQP MAC is a wonderful bag. 


luvs*it* said:


> *~*Love the BQP MAC on you...I'm lusting after this bag!*~*


----------



## travelerscloset

He's now famous!  So cute!!!!!


rx4dsoul said:


> Reallly? Oh wow! It was *ceedoan*'s idea to send it, then Nicole just emailed me an hour ago asking for permission and I said I would be honored. That was quick! Thank you OOPSI


----------



## ceedoan

rx4dsoul said:


> Reallly? Oh wow! It was *ceedoan*'s idea to send it, then Nicole just emailed me an hour ago asking for permission and I said I would be honored. That was quick! Thank you OOPSI



YAY RX!!! i just checked out the link.... ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE!!!  "Mr. MiniMacLovin'" - how cute is that?!?!!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> a quick shot before heading out to church with BQP MAC in siggy HW ...



traveler - i'm drooling over your MAC!!! i have to say u've accumulated such  amazing RM bags!!! the GA mattie, wine mattie, blue BW MAB, this BQP MAC (with siggy hw too!!! what a bonus!)..... they're all amazing finds - show me your ways!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi *cee*! I've just been really, really patient in waiting for my choiced items to come up.  I've been lucky too that all of my sellers have been wonderful. 

I now laugh at myself because there was one time that I literally cried when the MAM that I really wanted showed up at Bonz but the seller will not ship to my place --- I took a sabatical from Bonz, tPF and eBay and I didn't go online 1 whole week! It's all good now and really, I respect if the seller chooses not to ship internationally, hence, a girl can only cry...    the RM hunt can be such an adrenalin rush sometimes  



ceedoan said:


> traveler - i'm drooling over your MAC!!! i have to say u've accumulated such amazing RM bags!!! the GA mattie, wine mattie, blue BW MAB, this BQP MAC (with siggy hw too!!! what a bonus!)..... they're all amazing finds - show me your ways!!!


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> after a quick dinner the other night with siblings and RBBW MAB...



Beautiful family shot! You really do have a good looking family. Love your MAB! Keep your gorgeous mod shots coming!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Tara*!  


TaraPep said:


> Beautiful family shot! You really do have a good looking family. Love your MAB! Keep your gorgeous mod shots coming!


----------



## yuki920923

My new python MAM 
Excuse the foggy mirror in my dorm please.
Can some one teach me how to insert pictures directly into the replies? I've tried links to tumblr, flickr and it just doesn't work.


----------



## cfca22

Yuki your bag is TDF


----------



## yuki920923

Thank you cfca22


----------



## yuki920923

big pictures!


----------



## brimac327

Light Grey MAB in action at work. Sorry about the bathroom pics.....it's the only place with a full length mirror at my firm.


----------



## luvs*it*

yuki920923 said:


> big pictures!


 
*~*Fab!!  *~*



brimac327 said:


> Light Grey MAB in action at work. Sorry about the bathroom pics.....it's the only place with a full length mirror at my firm.


 
*~*Gorg...that leather looks so buttery & smooshy!! Love it.*~*


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> Hi *cee*! I've just been really, really patient in waiting for my choiced items to come up.  I've been lucky too that all of my sellers have been wonderful.
> 
> I now laugh at myself because there was one time that I literally cried when the MAM that I really wanted showed up at Bonz but the seller will not ship to my place --- I took a sabatical from Bonz, tPF and eBay and I didn't go online 1 whole week! It's all good now and really, I respect if the seller chooses not to ship internationally, hence, a girl can only cry...    the RM hunt can be such an adrenalin rush sometimes



traveler, you're so cute!! but i would've cried too! hahah us silly girls and our handbags!!! is your purple haze zip MAM here yet??? u HAVE to post mod shots when u get it!!!  i'm trying to be patient and waiting until my HG bags pop up, but it's hard, especially when u see all those gorgeous bags other ladies post on these threads!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi *brimac*! The leather and color of that bag is amazing! You look gorgeous too! 


brimac327 said:


> Light Grey MAB in action at work. Sorry about the bathroom pics.....it's the only place with a full length mirror at my firm.


 
*yuki*! I love the texture and pattern!


yuki920923 said:


> big pictures!


----------



## travelerscloset

After a looong maternity leave... now back to work...


----------



## travelerscloset

You would have laughed at me if you saw me crying over the ellusive MAM 
Yeah   somehow the wait for HG bags made me a better person... I re-learned that "patience is a virtue" 

PH Zip MAM on her way  will share photos as soon as she arrives...



ceedoan said:


> traveler, you're so cute!! but i would've cried too! hahah us silly girls and our handbags!!! is your purple haze zip MAM here yet??? u HAVE to post mod shots when u get it!!!  i'm trying to be patient and waiting until my HG bags pop up, but it's hard, especially when u see all those gorgeous bags other ladies post on these threads!!


----------



## VydaVeda

*brimac327* ...LVE your light grey MAB! Looks great!

*Travelers* as always your pics are FANTASTIC!!


----------



## booksandbags

brimac that grey old school mab is heaven! love old school!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Vyda* 



VydaVeda said:


> *brimac327* ...LVE your light grey MAB! Looks great!
> 
> *Travelers* as always your pics are FANTASTIC!!


----------



## booksandbags

Black cat nikki w/ gunmetal hardware.
Fall 09 with the birdie lining.


----------



## saralaughs

OMJEEZUS.  I dunno what I want more.  Your Nikki or your shape. 

_Why hello there._


----------



## sandc

booksandbags said:


> Black cat nikki w/ gunmetal hardware.
> Fall 09 with the birdie lining.


 
Love this Nikki!  The leather looks awesome!




saralaughs said:


> OMJEEZUS.  I dunno what I want more.  Your Nikki or your shape.
> 
> _Why hello there._


 
lol! Seriously!


----------



## booksandbags

LOL seriously! *Sara* and *Sandc* are too sweet! I'm totally trying to get back on the workout wagon, I've totally fallen off.


----------



## booksandbags

Sometime this weekend in a ghetto bathroom with grape covet.


----------



## discoAMOUR

booksandbags said:


> Black cat nikki w/ gunmetal hardware.
> Fall 09 with the birdie lining.



*B&B *you look GREAT!!! Love the Nikki--the leather looks mighty scrumptious! That is one FIERCE a$$ bag!!! And your outfit and accessories are sooo cute, especially that huge leaf (?) ring!!!

oh, and love that grape covet too! looks fab.


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> After a looong maternity leave... now back to work...



Uh OooH!! SAUCY MAMA on the LOOSE!!!! HAUTE!!!


----------



## anika01

Hi tara, 
just want to know if this the 'natural' color swing?  
i just ordered myself one.. and i've been on a hunt for some mod shots  



TaraPep said:


> Running some errands today...


----------



## discoAMOUR

yuki920923 said:


> big pictures!



That is TOO CUTE!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

booksandbags said:


> Sometime this weekend in a ghetto bathroom with grape covet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Love this picture! Especially the cropped jacket!


----------



## cfca22

booksandbags said:


> Sometime this weekend in a ghetto bathroom with grape covet.


 Nice purse love the color


----------



## saralaughs

booksandbags said:


> LOL seriously! *Sara* and *Sandc* are too sweet! I'm totally trying to get back on the workout wagon, I've totally fallen off.


 
Girl, the wagon is just fine.  You don't need it.   Now, me?  I need to RUN FAST after that wagon.


----------



## baghag411

^^I need to be the horse pulling the wagon. . .

*B&B*. . . I want everything. . .that Nikki, that outfit, that shape, that watch, the cropped jacket. . . not the Grape Covet, you can keep that cuz I have one of my own.


----------



## booksandbags

thank you *disco, sara, baghag, cfca*     

you gals rock. I will never leave my minkettes  

if any gals want to know the stuff I'm wearing just ask! the giant hammered ring is by Low Luv, I got it a few months ago on Luna Boston.


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> You would have laughed at me if you saw me crying over the ellusive MAM
> Yeah   somehow the wait for HG bags made me a better person... I re-learned that "patience is a virtue"
> 
> PH Zip MAM on her way  will share photos as soon as she arrives...



Travelers...I am drooling over the leather on your matinee.....


----------



## TaraP

anika01 said:


> Hi tara,
> just want to know if this the 'natural' color swing?
> i just ordered myself one.. and i've been on a hunt for some mod shots



Hey.. My Swing color is Almond. I think natural and almond are only a few shades apart. Can't wait to see your new Swing! Please post pics when she arrives.


----------



## TaraP

booksandbags said:


> Black cat nikki w/ gunmetal hardware.
> Fall 09 with the birdie lining.



Amazing combo! That Nikki looks delish!


----------



## TaraP

brimac327 said:


> Light Grey MAB in action at work. Sorry about the bathroom pics.....it's the only place with a full length mirror at my firm.



You and your MAB look great! Love the way it molds to your side. Just beautiful!


----------



## luvs*it*

booksandbags said:


> Black cat nikki w/ gunmetal hardware.
> Fall 09 with the birdie lining.


 
*~*  I _love_ this Nikki on you!! I'm dying for a smooshy black RM with gm hardware!! Gorg.*~*



booksandbags said:


> Sometime this weekend in a ghetto bathroom with grape covet.


 
*~*I love the Covet on you & the color is so pretty!*~*


----------



## TaraP

Me and my Bombe MAM..


----------



## luvs*it*

TaraPep said:


> Me and my Bombe MAM..


 
*~*You rock MAM's!!! Love your hair too!*~*


----------



## booksandbags

thank you so much luvs it!!! a smooshy black nikki is a must for any minkette.

tara, love love the bombe yo. black and blue are so badass together. you look amazing girly


----------



## discoAMOUR

TaraPep said:


> Me and my Bombe MAM..



Somebody's workin it really good!
And Oh snap..your tat is getting filled in--lovin what I see!!! NICE!


----------



## TaraP

Thank you *luvs*it**, *B+B* and* disco*! 
Yes, I finally started filling in the water. Thanks for noticing *disco*. It's my favorite. I love the blues..


----------



## anika01

i definitely will! 
it's on its way! i hope i'll like it!.. i got it in amazon for $235 because they're having a hand bag sale.. is that a good deal? 




TaraPep said:


> Hey.. My Swing color is Almond. I think natural and almond are only a few shades apart. Can't wait to see your new Swing! Please post pics when she arrives.


----------



## discoAMOUR

TaraPep said:


> Thank you *luvs*it**, *B+B* and* disco*!
> Yes, I finally started filling in the water. Thanks for noticing *disco*. It's my favorite. I love the blues..



totally hot! I want close-ups. If not now, when it's half way and when it's done! I love tatooes. i'm too indecisive and a punk to get one. But I am so glad you have them. Oh and I was looking through an old thread, and noticed you also have tats on your thigh...AWESOME!!! That so freakin cool, girl!


----------



## travelerscloset

Yes, she is sooo pretty!  I catch myself just staring at her sometimes...





rx4dsoul said:


> Travelers...I am drooling over the leather on your matinee.....


 
back atcha!!! 


discoAMOUR said:


> Uh OooH!! SAUCY MAMA on the LOOSE!!!! HAUTE!!!


----------



## TaraP

anika01 said:


> i definitely will!
> it's on its way! i hope i'll like it!.. i got it in amazon for $235 because they're having a hand bag sale.. is that a good deal?



I love Swings and think you will love yours too.  They help keep you organized, lots of pockets and space. I think you got a great deal...


----------



## travelerscloset

I love everything about you!!!! Total package!  that Bombe MAM is the icing in the cake.   I love it!!!! 



TaraPep said:


> Me and my Bombe MAM..


----------



## travelerscloset

*B&B*! I love your outfits!  Hi5 on your color mix - I seriously need training on that, lol.  Gorgeous covet! The leather in that Nikki is TDF!!!!!



booksandbags said:


> Sometime this weekend in a ghetto bathroom with grape covet.


 


booksandbags said:


> Black cat nikki w/ gunmetal hardware.
> Fall 09 with the birdie lining.


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> I love everything about you!!!! Total package!  that Bombe MAM is the icing in the cake.   I love it!!!!



Right back at you! You're awesome! I love that even though you're back to work, you still make time for photo shoots.  You rock your MAB, MAC and Matinee like no other.


----------



## baghag411

Tara's sleeve is amazing.  Get a closer up glimpse in the "Do You Tattoo" thread!!!  The black/blue combination is my favorite Bombe combination.  Smokin' hot girl!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

TaraPep said:


> Me and my Bombe MAM..



That bag is the bomb! And it totally looks at home with you !


----------



## travelerscloset

Oh yes, tPF is my breather during breaktime and in the evening --- being here keeps me sane  ... errr or is it the other way around --- tPF is where I let myself go crazy over beautiful people and purses! 



TaraPep said:


> Right back at you! You're awesome! I love that even though you're back to work, you still make time for photo shoots.  You rock your MAB, MAC and Matinee like no other.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

You always look great Tara! Always so nicely put together. Your bags are all so unique too! 



TaraPep said:


> Me and my Bombe MAM..


----------



## TaraP

baghag411 said:


> Tara's sleeve is amazing.  Get a closer up glimpse in the "Do You Tattoo" thread!!!  The black/blue combination is my favorite Bombe combination.  Smokin' hot girl!!






			
				rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> That bag is the bomb! And it totally looks at home with you !






			
				scoobiesmomma said:
			
		

> You always look great Tara! Always so nicely put together. Your bags are all so unique too!



Thank you guys so much! I actually really love the Bombe. I think it's because of the big pocket in the back. It's such a good look on everybody, classic with a twist, like me.  
Here is a link to my tattoo that baghag was talking about. Thanks for the props! 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/doo-yoo-tattoo-34754-182.html#post20260326


----------



## anika01

you made me more excited!! 
can't wait to see it and post it here.. 
i actually bought the mini mac and the swing.. but will be keeping only one! hahaha!  let's see who wins my heart! 

thanks again!



TaraPep said:


> I love Swings and think you will love yours too.  They help keep you organized, lots of pockets and space. I think you got a great deal...


----------



## saralaughs

TaraPep said:


> Me and my Bombe MAM..


 
You are like Gwen Sefani's mad hot brunette twin.  LOVE IT.


----------



## kiwishopper

TaraPep said:


> Me and my Bombe MAM..



You look gorgeous Tara! I love green on you!


----------



## princezss

TaraPep said:


> Me and my Bombe MAM..



I absolutely love that bag! I have yet to get a RM bag because I am still undecided about which to get first


----------



## VydaVeda

booksandbags said:


> Black cat nikki w/ gunmetal hardware.
> Fall 09 with the birdie lining.


 


booksandbags said:


> Sometime this weekend in a ghetto bathroom with grape covet.


 

*booksandbags*.....LOVE both bags on you  so pretty!!!


----------



## VydaVeda

TaraPep said:


> Me and my Bombe MAM..


 
*TaraPep...*  Love the blue/black combo Bombe MAM!! But I really 
 your inked sleeve _*LOOKS FANTASTIC*_!!!!!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> You would have laughed at me if you saw me crying over the ellusive MAM
> Yeah   somehow the wait for HG bags made me a better person... I re-learned that "patience is a virtue"
> 
> PH Zip MAM on her way  will share photos as soon as she arrives...



btw traveler..... after i saw you purchased a PH zip MAM, i've convinced myself i need to get one too!! i did not look closely and did not realize it has GUNMETAL hw!!! OMG the combination of rich deep purple and gunmetal is just gorgeous! i also saw pics on a reveal thread here and that shade of purple is PERFECT! i'm totally adding it to my RM wish list!


----------



## travelerscloset

Yez! It's in GM... Yay! I'll help you hunt! 
USPS tracking says mine is in the post office already, I'm so excited! 



ceedoan said:


> btw traveler..... after i saw you purchased a PH zip MAM, i've convinced myself i need to get one too!! i did not look closely and did not realize it has GUNMETAL hw!!! OMG the combination of rich deep purple and gunmetal is just gorgeous! i also saw pics on a reveal thread here and that shade of purple is PERFECT! i'm totally adding it to my RM wish list!


----------



## discoAMOUR

ceedoan said:


> btw traveler..... after i saw you purchased a PH zip MAM, i've convinced myself i need to get one too!! i did not look closely and did not realize it has GUNMETAL hw!!! OMG the combination of rich deep purple and gunmetal is just gorgeous! i also saw pics on a reveal thread here and that shade of purple is PERFECT! i'm totally adding it to my RM wish list!



It will be a bag you will NEVER regret purchasing!!! Purple Haze is the ISH!!!! It's gorgeous in every light and goes well with everything. And...it photographs BEAUTIFULLY!!! Great luck on the search. I'm sure it will def pop up!!!


----------



## purseprincess32

I have the PH 3 zip MAC w/gunmetal hw. I purchased it when it first came out and I love it! Granted I don't use it quite as often since I have so many designer bags but it's definitely one of my fave's in my RM collection. Purple Haze is an amazing color!


----------



## TaraP

saralaughs said:


> You are like Gwen Sefani's mad hot brunette twin.  LOVE IT.



 That is the best compliment ever! Thank you so much! You made my day!


----------



## TaraP

kiwishopper said:


> You look gorgeous Tara! I love green on you!



Thanks kiwi! 




			
				princezss said:
			
		

> I absolutely love that bag! I have yet to get a RM bag because I am still undecided about which to get first



Thanks! You can not go wrong with any RM's. 




			
				VydaVeda said:
			
		

> TaraPep... Love the blue/black combo Bombe MAM!! But I really
> your inked sleeve LOOKS FANTASTIC!!!!!



Thank you! This is my first bombe MAM and I don't think it'll be my last.


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> Yez! It's in GM... Yay! I'll help you hunt!
> USPS tracking says mine is in the post office already, I'm so excited!



Oh how exciting! Can't wait to see you model this baby... 

And *Ceedoan*, I'm in on the hunt for you too....


----------



## saralaughs

TaraPep said:


> That is the best compliment ever! Thank you so much! You made my day!


 
Glad I could!  You're gorgeous.


----------



## ceedoan

baghag411 said:


> Tara's sleeve is amazing.  Get a closer up glimpse in the "Do You Tattoo" thread!!!  The black/blue combination is my favorite Bombe combination.  Smokin' hot girl!!



DITTO on the amazing sleeve of Tara! i totally checked out the post - GORGEOUS!


----------



## ceedoan

TaraPep said:


> That is the best compliment ever! Thank you so much! You made my day!



i totally second sara's comment!! you're a hottie and u totally rock the "classic with a twist" bags!! um HELLO bombe mac, destiny, and of course that awesome little striped bag (with no name?)!!! :urock:


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> Yez! It's in GM... Yay! I'll help you hunt!
> USPS tracking says mine is in the post office already, I'm so excited!





discoAMOUR said:


> It will be a bag you will NEVER regret purchasing!!! Purple Haze is the ISH!!!! It's gorgeous in every light and goes well with everything. And...it photographs BEAUTIFULLY!!! Great luck on the search. I'm sure it will def pop up!!!





purseprincess32 said:


> I have the PH 3 zip MAC w/gunmetal hw. I purchased it when it first came out and I love it! Granted I don't use it quite as often since I have so many designer bags but it's definitely one of my fave's in my RM collection. Purple Haze is an amazing color!





TaraPep said:


> Oh how exciting! Can't wait to see you model this baby...
> 
> And *Ceedoan*, I'm in on the hunt for you too....




THANKS FOR JOINING THE HUNT WITH ME - U GALS ARE SO SWEET!!  PURPLE HAZE.... YOU'RE MINE BIATCH!! haha


----------



## rx4dsoul

purseprincess32 said:


> I have the PH 3 zip MAC w/gunmetal hw. I purchased it when it first came out and I love it! Granted I don't use it quite as often since I have so many designer bags but it's definitely one of my fave's in my RM collection. Purple Haze is an amazing color!



Ohmigosh...can I see? You have it on this thread?


----------



## JennyErin

Books I love your Nikki! Such a beauty!! Nikki looks so good on you!

Tara that Bombe was made for you!! Looks so good on you!!!


----------



## ghall

booksandbags said:


> Black cat nikki w/ gunmetal hardware.
> Fall 09 with the birdie lining.


gorgeous! love this bag! have this bag! lol!
Love your entire look!


----------



## ghall

TaraPep said:


> Me and my Bombe MAM..


you know i love it


----------



## booksandbags

thank you travelers, jenny and ghall!!!! nikki is so great, I'm totally getting hooked on the style again.

ghall please post an action shot of your nikki too, your action shots are the best 

travelers! i used to own a ph zip mam and it's the ONLY bag I regret selling! I bought a concord mab so I sold it and not a day goes by that i'm like "shoot"! Youre going to LOVE it!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Wow! the more I'm getting excited!  


booksandbags said:


> travelers! i used to own a ph zip mam and it's the ONLY bag I regret selling! I bought a concord mab so I sold it and not a day goes by that i'm like "shoot"! *Youre going to LOVE it!!!*


----------



## travelerscloset

DH and I brought the kids out awhile ago for some R&R... with me was my grey quilted swing....






with my diaper bag...


----------



## JennyErin

*Travlers* that swing looks amazing on you!!


----------



## purseprincess32

rx4dsoul said:


> Ohmigosh...can I see? You have it on this thread?


If you want to check out the PH 3 zip MAC anyone can view my handbag collection in my photo album. Cheers


----------



## rx4dsoul

^ I did! And you have a wonderful collection too.

*@travelers*: that is a very lovely purse you have there traveler


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> DH and I brought the kids out awhile ago for some R&R... with me was my grey quilted swing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my diaper bag...


 
*~*You look great!*~*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *luv*! 


luvs*it* said:


> *~*You look great!*~*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *JennyErin &  rx*! 



JennyErin said:


> *Travlers* that swing looks amazing on you!!


 


rx4dsoul said:


> ^ I did! And you have a wonderful collection too.
> 
> *@travelers*: that is a very lovely purse you have there traveler


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> DH and I brought the kids out awhile ago for some R&R... with me was my grey quilted swing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my diaper bag...



Love your Swing.. Looks awesome. Lovely bracelet too!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Tara*! 


TaraPep said:


> Love your Swing.. Looks awesome. Lovely bracelet too!


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *Tara*!



I love how much you rotate your bags... I'm sure that keeps them looking new. If I have time before work I'm gonna rotate today..


----------



## travelerscloset

yup! it helps that I have my all my things tucked into a bag organizer and I just scoop the organizer from one bag to another each day 



TaraPep said:


> I love how much you rotate your bags... I'm sure that keeps them looking new. If I have time before work I'm gonna rotate today..


----------



## purplewithenvy

lvsweetness said:


> omg your boots, i'm on the floor, i can't.. i can't.. they are just
> s-e-n-s-a-t-i-o-n-a-l
> 
> i went to nordstrom, i see they have tall ones and the huntress, which ones are yours? i want to get them!!



Ahh sorry I just saw this! Thank you so much! I have the original tall in High Gloss Fuchsia. LOVE LOVE LOVE them.  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/hunter-...-women/3232388?origin=category&resultback=779


----------



## ceedoan

getting ready to go out for my birthday - here i am with my affair  (as u can tell, i love this bag!!)


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> DH and I brought the kids out awhile ago for some R&R... with me was my grey quilted swing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my diaper bag...



traveler, you're making me want to check out the SWING now!!! hehe you're one of the reasons i started paying attention to the mattie (pics of your gorgeous GA and wine matties) and now this swing.... it's lovely on u!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

How I wish this would come back...I would buy one in a heartbeat....


----------



## kiwishopper

Wearing pearlized gray Swing today


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

kiwishopper said:


> Wearing pearlized gray Swing today



Fabulous!!  You always look great kiwi!


----------



## travelerscloset

thank you *cee*! i saw in the sites that there are many new colors of the swing now! I don't mean to enable but I can imagine you wearing one - beautiful!



ceedoan said:


> traveler, you're making me want to check out the SWING now!!! hehe you're one of the reasons i started paying attention to the mattie (pics of your gorgeous GA and wine matties) and now this swing.... it's lovely on u!!


----------



## travelerscloset

great outfit mix - the swing looks great on you! kudos to the photographer - nice shots!



kiwishopper said:


> Wearing pearlized gray Swing today


----------



## kiwishopper

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Fabulous!! You always look great kiwi!


 
Thanks dear HGG


----------



## kiwishopper

Thank you my dear  We are bag twins! lol



travelerscloset said:


> great outfit mix - the swing looks great on you! kudos to the photographer - nice shots!


----------



## travelerscloset

if I'm not mistaken, your swing mod shot was one of the first ones I saw and I told myself, "wow, that bag is really nice on her!"


kiwishopper said:


> Thank you my dear  We are bag twins! lol


----------



## TaraP

kiwishopper said:


> Wearing pearlized gray Swing today



Gorgeous pic kiwi! Where are you? It looks so serene. Love the stripes, argyle and swing mix, looks great!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kiwishopper said:


> Wearing pearlized gray Swing today



I love everything about this..the bag, the model, the clothes and the view...This should go on the RM website!


----------



## discoAMOUR

kiwishopper said:


> Wearing pearlized gray Swing today



You're so funky! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## JennyErin

Kiwi those pictures are beautiful!! Your swing looks so good on you!


----------



## kiwishopper

JennyErin said:


> Kiwi those pictures are beautiful!! Your swing looks so good on you!



Thanks Jenny, Disco and everyone


----------



## travelerscloset

_*ME:*_ (Laughing) Uhm... honey can you please fold your leg? Your foot is showing in my mod shot
_*DH:*_ (Teasing) only if you take mod shots with my back-pack!





_*DH:*_ (still at it) Tomorrow morning you wont see that mirror anymore...
LOL! I love the big guy... here's the picture without the foot





at the office...


----------



## travelerscloset

*cee*? can't see the photos... :imgbroken:


ceedoan said:


> getting ready to go out for my birthday - here i am with my affair  (as u can tell, i love this bag!!)


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> _*ME:*_ (Laughing) Uhm... honey can you please fold your leg? Your foot is showing in my mod shot
> _*DH:*_ (Teasing) only if you take mod shots with my back-pack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*DH:*_ (still at it) Tomorrow morning you wont see that mirror anymore...
> LOL! I love the big guy... here's the picture without the foot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the office...



SEXYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and I love the bag too!


----------



## JennyErin

Great new pics Travlers! Your hubby is a funny one


----------



## ghall

Traveler and kiwi! You both look gorgeous with your swings!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Haha, you know what you can do to avoid foot situation? Have the foot owner (DH) take the pics for you lol!!!




travelerscloset said:


> _*ME:*_ (Laughing) Uhm... honey can you please fold your leg? Your foot is showing in my mod shot
> _*DH:*_ (Teasing) only if you take mod shots with my back-pack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*DH:*_ (still at it) Tomorrow morning you wont see that mirror anymore...
> LOL! I love the big guy... here's the picture without the foot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the office...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Too funny! :giggles::giggles:
But lookin sexy T !


----------



## saralaughs

Travelers, you are just beautiful anyway, but when you smile?  GORGEOUS.


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> _*ME:*_ (Laughing) Uhm... honey can you please fold your leg? Your foot is showing in my mod shot
> _*DH:*_ (Teasing) only if you take mod shots with my back-pack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*DH:*_ (still at it) Tomorrow morning you wont see that mirror anymore...
> LOL! I love the big guy... here's the picture without the foot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the office...


 
*~*Love the Swing on you!!*~*


----------



## ceedoan

don't know why the pics didn't show up on that last post.... 


getting ready to go out for my birthday


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> _*ME:*_ (Laughing) Uhm... honey can you please fold your leg? Your foot is showing in my mod shot
> _*DH:*_ (Teasing) only if you take mod shots with my back-pack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*DH:*_ (still at it) Tomorrow morning you wont see that mirror anymore...
> LOL! I love the big guy... here's the picture without the foot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the office...





such cute pics traveler!!!  your DH is a lucky lucky man!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ceedoan said:


> don't know why the pics didn't show up on that last post....
> 
> 
> getting ready to go out for my birthday



Oooiiii!!!

When you look that great...what other kind of birthday will you have except a great and happy one?! Happy Birthdayresents


----------



## thedseer

ceedoan said:


> don't know why the pics didn't show up on that last post....
> 
> 
> getting ready to go out for my birthday



happy birthday! i love your dress too : )


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *disco*! I try  Actually, I play with colors to hide the love handles 


discoAMOUR said:


> SEXYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and I love the bag too!


 
Thanks *Jenny*! Yeah, he really cracks me up sometimes 


JennyErin said:


> Great new pics Travlers! Your hubby is a funny one


 
Thank you *G*! I love this bag --- for work & play 


ghall said:


> Traveler and kiwi! You both look gorgeous with your swings!!!


 
Good idea *kiwi*! 


kiwishopper said:


> Haha, you know what you can do to avoid foot situation? Have the foot owner (DH) take the pics for you lol!!!


 
Thanks *rx*! He's really so funny sometimes  
Thanks  need to hit the gym again...


rx4dsoul said:


> Too funny! :giggles::giggles:
> But lookin sexy T !


 
 you're so sweet *sara*! Thank you.


saralaughs said:


> Travelers, you are just beautiful anyway, but when you smile? GORGEOUS.


 
Thank *luvs*!


luvs*it* said:


> *~*Love the Swing on you!!*~*


 
Thank you *cee*! 


ceedoan said:


> such cute pics traveler!!!  your DH is a lucky lucky man!


----------



## booksandbags

cee! I love that dress! And the affair, of course! You look smoking!


----------



## travelerscloset

Happy happy Birthday *cee*!!! 
I hope you have a fun day!  I love your dress and shoes!  Very sexy!



ceedoan said:


> don't know why the pics didn't show up on that last post....
> 
> 
> getting ready to go out for my birthday


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> _*ME:*_ (Laughing) Uhm... honey can you please fold your leg? Your foot is showing in my mod shot
> _*DH:*_ (Teasing) only if you take mod shots with my back-pack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*DH:*_ (still at it) Tomorrow morning you wont see that mirror anymore...
> LOL! I love the big guy... here's the picture without the foot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the office...



You look Gorgeous, yes with a capital G! Your smile is contagious, love it!


----------



## TaraP

ceedoan said:


> don't know why the pics didn't show up on that last post....
> 
> 
> getting ready to go out for my birthday



Happy Birthday to you! artyhat: You look absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ghall

ceedoan said:


> don't know why the pics didn't show up on that last post....
> 
> 
> getting ready to go out for my birthday


GORGEOUS!
Happy Bday!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Tara*!


TaraPep said:


> You look Gorgeous, yes with a capital G! Your smile is contagious, love it!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *disco*! I try  Actually, I play with colors to hide the love handles



girl, you know what you're doing! Work it!!!


----------



## Code Blue

ceedoan said:


> don't know why the pics didn't show up on that last post....
> 
> 
> getting ready to go out for my birthday


 
Beautiful!  Happy birthday!!! artyhat:


----------



## JennyErin

You look so cute *cee* ! It maybe late but Happy Birthday!! Love your party outfit!


----------



## ceedoan

rx4dsoul said:


> How I wish this would come back...I would buy one in a heartbeat....



rx - wow that's a gorgeous looking BF!!! it looks like croc, but what shade?


----------



## ceedoan

rx4dsoul said:


> Oooiiii!!!
> 
> When you look that great...what other kind of birthday will you have except a great and happy one?! Happy Birthdayresents





thedseer said:


> happy birthday! i love your dress too : )





booksandbags said:


> cee! I love that dress! And the affair, of course! You look smoking!





travelerscloset said:


> Happy happy Birthday *cee*!!!
> I hope you have a fun day!  I love your dress and shoes!  Very sexy!





TaraPep said:


> Happy Birthday to you! artyhat: You look absolutely beautiful!





ghall said:


> GORGEOUS!
> Happy Bday!





Code Blue said:


> Beautiful!  Happy birthday!!! artyhat:





JennyErin said:


> You look so cute *cee* ! It maybe late but Happy Birthday!! Love your party outfit!



u gals are so sweet! THANK YOU for the kind words!!  i had to work on the actually day, but made up for it on the weekend


----------



## rx4dsoul

ceedoan said:


> rx - wow that's a gorgeous looking BF!!! it looks like croc, but what shade?



That is what I'd like to know too Cee
...I really really rrreealllyy need this in my life.


----------



## discoAMOUR

rx4dsoul said:


> That is what I'd like to know too Cee
> ...I really really rrreealllyy need this in my life.



Snake embossed BF...i think that's in Almond, other color is called grape, i think. With gold hardware.


----------



## p3bbz

Silly pic of me and my Heart Beat bag at 5 Pointz in Queens, NY. She was my go-to bag over the summer.


----------



## discoAMOUR

p3bbz said:


> silly pic of me and my heart beat bag at 5 pointz in queens, ny. She was my go-to bag over the summer.



cute!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

discoAMOUR said:


> Snake embossed BF...i think that's in Almond, other color is called grape, i think. With gold hardware.



OMG yes thanks DISCO...now if I could just find it!


----------



## rx4dsoul

p3bbz said:


> Silly pic of me and my Heart Beat bag at 5 Pointz in Queens, NY. She was my go-to bag over the summer.



Great action shot!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Me in the house last night before I went out for Wine and cheese at a local bar in Brooklyn with a friend and then went to the Brooklyn heights Promenade.

What I wore: Cashmere 3/4 sleeve sweater, DKNY Jeggings, Tory Burch flats, Jessica Simpson floppy hat, and...*RM BQP w/dogleash!!!!!*


----------



## sandc

ceedoan said:


> don't know why the pics didn't show up on that last post....
> 
> 
> getting ready to go out for my birthday


 
You look great!  



kiwishopper said:


> Wearing pearlized gray Swing today


 
Great pictures! 



travelerscloset said:


> _*ME:*_ (Laughing) Uhm... honey can you please fold your leg? Your foot is showing in my mod shot
> _*DH:*_ (Teasing) only if you take mod shots with my back-pack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*DH:*_ (still at it) Tomorrow morning you wont see that mirror anymore...
> LOL! I love the big guy... here's the picture without the foot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the office...


 
I like the whole outfit!  The shoes are hot!



discoAMOUR said:


> Me in the house last night before I went out for Wine and cheese at a local bar in Brooklyn with a friend and then went to the Brooklyn heights Promenade.
> 
> What I wore: Cashmere 3/4 sleeve sweater, DKNY Jeggings, Tory Burch flats, Jessica Simpson floppy hat, and...*RM BQP w/dogleash!!!!!*


 
Maybe I'm glad we didn't run into each other because you always look too good!   Please tell me that sometimes you leave the house in a t-shirt/jeans and sneakers.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *sandc*! I think the shoes are from Zara


----------



## ceedoan

happy wednesday fellow minkettes - i have today off so decided to run errands with CQP MAC!  

before heading out










ridin' shotgun after a trip to HomeGoods (bought a jewelry tree!)





grocery shopping at the asian supermarket 
had to improvise for these....this was the reflection from the trunk of my car
 (it's so hard taking mod shots when you're by yourself! :wondering)


----------



## ceedoan

rx4dsoul said:


> That is what I'd like to know too Cee
> ...I really really rrreealllyy need this in my life.



rx - good news! here's a link to MAGJES's thread and there are pics of her gorgeous collection (i go back to this thread for reference all the time!!!) - i think i spot your mystery BF!!! it's called "brown croc" and it's AMAZING!! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...-i-am-bagaholic-pictures-proof-534304-45.html


----------



## saralaughs

Looks gorgy on you Cee.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ceedoan said:


> rx - good news! here's a link to MAGJES's thread and there are pics of her gorgeous collection (i go back to this thread for reference all the time!!!) - i think i spot your mystery BF!!! it's called "brown croc" and it's AMAZING!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...-i-am-bagaholic-pictures-proof-534304-45.html



I saw it Cee!!! Thank you ...you would make a good snoop
gawd...I want one like that so bad! 
And her BF collection is TDF!


----------



## TaraP

ceedoan said:


> happy wednesday fellow minkettes - i have today off so decided to run errands with CQP MAC!
> 
> before heading out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ridin' shotgun after a trip to HomeGoods (bought a jewelry tree!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grocery shopping at the asian supermarket
> had to improvise for these....this was the reflection from the trunk of my car
> (it's so hard taking mod shots when you're by yourself! :wondering)



Looking good!  I love the trunk shots... I think you might be the first to do such a thing... My car is always dirty so I can't try.. :giggles:


----------



## Alyssa86

ceedoan, I loooove your bag! Is it some limited edition?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Alyssa86 said:


> ceedoan, I loooove your bag! Is it some limited edition?



Cream quilted patent was from a special order, so yes, there are a very limited number of them out there.


----------



## travelerscloset

So pretty *cee*! I love the way you rock that MAC!  She's so beautiful in action! I love that necklace too!  Hmmm... I'm curious about that jewelry tree... can I see?



ceedoan said:


> happy wednesday fellow minkettes - i have today off so decided to run errands with CQP MAC!
> 
> before heading out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ridin' shotgun after a trip to HomeGoods (bought a jewelry tree!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grocery shopping at the asian supermarket
> had to improvise for these....this was the reflection from the trunk of my car
> (it's so hard taking mod shots when you're by yourself! :wondering)


----------



## discoAMOUR

ceedoan said:


> happy wednesday fellow minkettes - i have today off so decided to run errands with CQP MAC!
> 
> before heading out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ridin' shotgun after a trip to HomeGoods (bought a jewelry tree!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grocery shopping at the asian supermarket
> had to improvise for these....this was the reflection from the trunk of my car
> (it's so hard taking mod shots when you're by yourself! :wondering)



LOVE IT. So CUTE!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> So pretty *cee*! I love the way you rock that MAC!  She's so beautiful in action! I love that necklace too!  Hmmm... I'm curious about that jewelry tree... can I see?



thx traveler! i know u also love jewelry (i've seen your awesome thread!! ) - a perfect piece of jewelry can MAKE an outfit!! i finally got around to organizing some pieces! i haven't even started on necklaces and bracelets yet.... . anyway, my current jewelry obsession is jewelmint.com (the necklace (with a fleur de lis in the center of both pendants! LOVE!), zipper bracelet (u can see it hanging on one of the branches on the right), and those silver and blue navajo earrings are from there - they don't ship internationally YET, but u should still check it out!!) 

front shot





back shot


----------



## travelerscloset

Beautiful pieces *cee*! Jewelries (and purses of course) spruse up an otherwise plain outfit... I love that tree!



ceedoan said:


> thx traveler! i know u also love jewelry (i've seen your awesome thread!! ) - a perfect piece of jewelry can MAKE an outfit!! i finally got around to organizing some pieces! i haven't even started on necklaces and bracelets yet.... . anyway, my current jewelry obsession is jewelmint.com (the necklace (with a fleur de lis in the center of both pendants! LOVE!), zipper bracelet (u can see it hanging on one of the branches on the right), and those silver and blue navajo earrings are from there - u should check it out!!)
> 
> front shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back shot


----------



## Belle79

ceedoan said:


> thx traveler! i know u also love jewelry (i've seen your awesome thread!! ) - a perfect piece of jewelry can MAKE an outfit!! i finally got around to organizing some pieces! i haven't even started on necklaces and bracelets yet.... . anyway, my current jewelry obsession is jewelmint.com (the necklace (with a fleur de lis in the center of both pendants! LOVE!), zipper bracelet (u can see it hanging on one of the branches on the right), and those silver and blue navajo earrings are from there - they don't ship internationally YET, but u should still check it out!!)
> 
> front shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back shot


 
What a cool way to store/display your jewelry! My cats would have a field day


----------



## dreamer637

kiwishopper said:


> Wearing pearlized gray Swing today


 
lovely bag! where did you take the pic at? Are ur boots Chloe? =)


----------



## JennyErin

Cee your CQP MAC is stunning!!! She looks so good on you!!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

ceedoan said:


> thx traveler! i know u also love jewelry (i've seen your awesome thread!! ) - a perfect piece of jewelry can MAKE an outfit!! i finally got around to organizing some pieces! i haven't even started on necklaces and bracelets yet.... . anyway, my current jewelry obsession is jewelmint.com (the necklace (with a fleur de lis in the center of both pendants! LOVE!), zipper bracelet (u can see it hanging on one of the branches on the right), and those silver and blue navajo earrings are from there - they don't ship internationally YET, but u should still check it out!!)
> 
> front shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back shot



ooooo...jewlery tree!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

dreamer637 said:


> lovely bag! where did you take the pic at? Are ur boots Chloe? =)


lol Thanks my dear! I WISHED those were Chloe boots! They are made by a brand called Oris and guess what? It's faux leather hahaha


----------



## ceedoan

saralaughs said:


> Looks gorgy on you Cee.





TaraPep said:


> Looking good!  I love the trunk shots... I think you might be the first to do such a thing... My car is always dirty so I can't try.. :giggles:






Alyssa86 said:


> ceedoan, I loooove your bag! Is it some limited edition?


HGG answered it, but yeah, it was part of a SO 



travelerscloset said:


> So pretty *cee*! I love the way you rock that MAC!  She's so beautiful in action! I love that necklace too!  Hmmm... I'm curious about that jewelry tree... can I see?





discoAMOUR said:


> LOVE IT. So CUTE!





JennyErin said:


> Cee your CQP MAC is stunning!!! She looks so good on you!!!!



 u guys are sweet, and yes, i love CQP MAC!!! oh yeah, and initially i thought the strap couldn't be doubled, then figured it out and viola!! love me some MAC attack!! hehe


----------



## discoAMOUR

ceedoan said:


> u guys are sweet, and yes, i love CQP MAC!!! oh yeah, and initially i thought the strap couldn't be doubled, then figured it out and viola!! love me some MAC attack!! hehe



I'm super slow too, and finally figured out how to double the straps after a while! lol


----------



## rx4dsoul

Going out and using my mini MAClutch as a clutch ( duuhh! )


----------



## travelerscloset

Love the dress and MAC! Look at those long sexy legs! 





rx4dsoul said:


> Going out and using my mini MAClutch as a clutch ( duuhh! )


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> Love the dress and MAC! Look at those long sexy legs!



Thank you dear 
Ssshhh...
I used a photography trick to make them look lean hehehe


----------



## dreamer637

haha! u fooled me! 



kiwishopper said:


> lol Thanks my dear! I WISHED those were Chloe boots! They are made by a brand called Oris and guess what? It's faux leather hahaha


----------



## discoAMOUR

Adorable. 



rx4dsoul said:


> going out and using my mini maclutch as a clutch ( duuhh! ):d


----------



## ghall

Ready ti go see Edward and Bella with Scarlet Nikki


----------



## JennyErin

rx4dsoul said:


> Going out and using my mini MAClutch as a clutch ( duuhh! )


 
Whoa!!! You look amazing *rx*!! Fantastic outfit and MMAC!!!


----------



## JennyErin

ghall said:


> Ready ti go see Edward and Bella with Scarlet Nikki


 
*Ghall !!!! *Love Nikki on you!!! I'm pretty sure Scarlett Nikki is the perfect bag to go see a Twilight movie with!! Love it!​


----------



## rx4dsoul

JennyErin said:


> Whoa!!! You look amazing *rx*!! Fantastic outfit and MMAC!!!



Thank you Jenny! I love this little bag


----------



## rx4dsoul

discoAMOUR said:


> Adorable.


^thank you Disco...I do adore this bag 



ghall said:


> Ready ti go see Edward and Bella with Scarlet Nikki


^ghall you look amazing, super love your scarlet nikki...
And yeah! Im team Edward too, like your tee so boldly declares!!


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the niki *G*! Cute shirt 


ghall said:


> Ready ti go see Edward and Bella with Scarlet Nikki


----------



## ghall

JennyErin said:


> *Ghall !!!! *Love Nikki on you!!! I'm pretty sure Scarlett Nikki is the perfect bag to go see a Twilight movie with!! Love it!​





rx4dsoul said:


> ^thank you Disco...I do adore this bag
> 
> 
> ^ghall you look amazing, super love your scarlet nikki...
> And yeah! Im team Edward too, like your tee so boldly declares!!



Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## ghall

travelerscloset said:


> I love the niki *G*! Cute shirt


 thanks traveler!!!


----------



## kookycookie

*Wine Mini Devote*


----------



## JennyErin

Lol love everyone breaking out the reds for twilight! Love the Mini Devote on you Kooky!!!!


----------



## Espinosa

Me and my ostrich MAC enjoying the view from St. Nicholas' church in Prague!


----------



## thedseer

^awesome!!! i love prague - such a beautiful city.


----------



## discoAMOUR

So cute,*Kookie *!
Awesome, *Espinosa*!!!


----------



## JennyErin

Great pic and view Espinosa!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kookycookie said:


> *Wine Mini Devote*


^ love it! 
(ps Go team Edward! LOL)



Espinosa said:


> Me and my ostrich MAC enjoying the view from St. Nicholas' church in Prague!


^spectacular view...this should also go into "RM goes travelling"....


----------



## Espinosa

thedseer said:


> ^awesome!!! i love prague - such a beautiful city.



^ Thanks ladies, *thedseer*....i agree! Its such a beautiful place.....the rest of the Czech republic Is also so lovely !


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Me w my RM envelope clutch... Not sure what the name of it is since i was told it was a sample piece.


----------



## ceedoan

kookycookie said:


> *wine mini devote*





espinosa said:


> me and my ostrich mac enjoying the view from st. Nicholas' church in prague!





lavuittongirl said:


> me w my rm envelope clutch... Not sure what the name of it is since i was told it was a sample piece.
> 
> View attachment 1528008



lookin amazing ladies!!!


----------



## ceedoan

ghall said:


> Ready ti go see Edward and Bella with Scarlet Nikki



wow, love your scarlet nikki and cute outfit ghall!! btw how was the movie!??!?!


----------



## ghall

ceedoan said:


> wow, love your scarlet nikki and cute outfit ghall!! btw how was the movie!??!?!



Thank you Cee! It was THE BEST!!!!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Nice photo* kooky*! the photo is teasing me with the half of the devote 


kookycookie said:


> *Wine Mini Devote*


----------



## travelerscloset

PH Zip MAM's first day at work...

Basking at the morning sun 





... sitting at her designated place at work...





... borrowed my chair for awhile...





... went to the lady's before heading home...


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> PH Zip MAM's first day at work...
> 
> ... sitting at her designated place at work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... borrowed my chair for awhile...


^ looking great there....
and that bag is reeeaaally beautiful.


----------



## travelerscloset

She is!  Thank you *rx*! 


rx4dsoul said:


> ^ looking great there....
> and that bag is reeeaaally beautiful.


----------



## knasarae

Uuugh that PH MAM haunts me in my sleep!!! I will have one one day.   Gorgeous!


I know it's been a while since I've posted any pics... not because I haven't been carrying my RM's I've just been lazy about taking pics lol.  I took this one last Friday.  I got this from the last online SS... can't remember the exact color name (that's awful isn't it?   Bad, bad Knaz lol)


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi *knas*! Looking great with the MAC! Love your hair! 


knasarae said:


> Uuugh that PH MAM haunts me in my sleep!!! I will have one one day.  Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I know it's been a while since I've posted any pics... not because I haven't been carrying my RM's I've just been lazy about taking pics lol. I took this one last Friday. I got this from the last online SS... can't remember the exact color name (that's awful isn't it?  Bad, bad Knaz lol)


----------



## JennyErin

*Travlers*  your MAM is amazing!!! I love it and she looks so good on you!!!

*Knas* Love your MAC! Is it a green color? MACs always look so good on you!

I'm also rocking a Haze leather today, broke out Black Haze Darling, I really like this leather for winter. I am feeling extra Christmasy lately and my look today is inspired by Santa Claus!! Though I wouldn't be caught dead around soot in white under any circumstance! 






Excuse the blurryness


----------



## knasarae

travelerscloset said:


> Hi *knas*! Looking great with the MAC! Love your hair!


 


JennyErin said:


> *Travlers*  your MAM is amazing!!! I love it and she looks so good on you!!!
> 
> *Knas* Love your MAC! Is it a green color? MACs always look so good on you!
> 
> I'm also rocking a Haze leather today, broke out Black Haze Darling, I really like this leather for winter. I am feeling extra Christmasy lately and my look today is inspired by Santa Claus!! Though I wouldn't be caught dead around soot in white under any circumstance!
> 
> Excuse the blurryness


 
Thanks ladies! Yes, JennyErin...it's green though I can't remember the official name.  Love those boots!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you Jenny! Nice outfit! That Darling is beautiful... been meaning to try a Darling, I hope to find the right one for me...


JennyErin said:


> *Travlers*  your MAM is amazing!!! I love it and she looks so good on you!!!
> 
> *Knas* Love your MAC! Is it a green color? MACs always look so good on you!
> 
> I'm also rocking a Haze leather today, broke out Black Haze Darling, I really like this leather for winter. I am feeling extra Christmasy lately and my look today is inspired by Santa Claus!! Though I wouldn't be caught dead around soot in white under any circumstance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the blurryness


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks Ladies!!

*Travlers* I have a love hate relationship with mine and we go through boughts of good and bad times, but lately I am loving her, I seriously think its because I tried her out in the summer and black haze leather is not really a summer leather in my opinion, I think any other color Haze could be but Black, she is a winter one for sure. I have been thinking about trying another one, maybe wine!! I'm sure you will find a good one for you!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

knasarae said:


>


^ knas, that reg mac looks great on you! And i love your hair


----------



## rx4dsoul

JennyErin said:


> *Travlers*  your MAM is amazing!!! I love it and she looks so good on you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the blurryness



^ love the winter outfit!
I dont see too many darlings going around, so seeing it in a mod shot...well it is a gorgeous bag...youre totally rocking it!


----------



## ghall

travelerscloset said:


> PH Zip MAM's first day at work...
> 
> Basking at the morning sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... sitting at her designated place at work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... borrowed my chair for awhile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... went to the lady's before heading home...


gorgeous Travelers!!!



knasarae said:


> Uuugh that PH MAM haunts me in my sleep!!! I will have one one day.   Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I know it's been a while since I've posted any pics... not because I haven't been carrying my RM's I've just been lazy about taking pics lol.  I took this one last Friday.  I got this from the last online SS... can't remember the exact color name (that's awful isn't it?   Bad, bad Knaz lol)


looking good my friend! 


JennyErin said:


> *Travlers*  your MAM is amazing!!! I love it and she looks so good on you!!!
> 
> *Knas* Love your MAC! Is it a green color? MACs always look so good on you!
> 
> I'm also rocking a Haze leather today, broke out Black Haze Darling, I really like this leather for winter. I am feeling extra Christmasy lately and my look today is inspired by Santa Claus!! Though I wouldn't be caught dead around soot in white under any circumstance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the blurryness


so gorgeous! and i love your entire look!


----------



## Code Blue

knasarae said:


> Uuugh that PH MAM haunts me in my sleep!!! I will have one one day.  Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I know it's been a while since I've posted any pics... not because I haven't been carrying my RM's I've just been lazy about taking pics lol. I took this one last Friday. I got this from the last online SS... can't remember the exact color name (that's awful isn't it?  Bad, bad Knaz lol)


 
Love your MAC!  Wasn't this color called seagreen?


----------



## ghall

using the dirty mirror in my kids' room. 
going to school and shopping with my mom and cqp mac today.


----------



## ghall

Travelers knas jenny!!! You ladies look gorgeous!!!


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks *rx* and *ghall*!

*Ghall* Love your whole look!! That polka dot top is wonderful!! Of course so is the MAC!


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> PH Zip MAM's first day at work...
> 
> Basking at the morning sun
> 
> 
> ... sitting at her designated place at work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... borrowed my chair for awhile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... went to the lady's before heading home...


 


knasarae said:


> Uuugh that PH MAM haunts me in my sleep!!! I will have one one day.   Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I know it's been a while since I've posted any pics... not because I haven't been carrying my RM's I've just been lazy about taking pics lol.  I took this one last Friday.  I got this from the last online SS... can't remember the exact color name (that's awful isn't it?   Bad, bad Knaz lol)


 


JennyErin said:


> *Travlers*  your MAM is amazing!!! I love it and she looks so good on you!!!
> 
> *Knas* Love your MAC! Is it a green color? MACs always look so good on you!
> 
> I'm also rocking a Haze leather today, broke out Black Haze Darling, I really like this leather for winter. I am feeling extra Christmasy lately and my look today is inspired by Santa Claus!! Though I wouldn't be caught dead around soot in white under any circumstance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the blurryness


 


ghall said:


> using the dirty mirror in my kids' room.
> going to school and shopping with my mom and cqp mac today.


 
*~*You ladies all look super FAB!!!*~*


----------



## rx4dsoul

ghall said:


> using the dirty mirror in my kids' room.
> going to school and shopping with my mom and cqp mac today.



You look fabulous!
And I certainly don't mind the mirror...kids will be kids...I don't have any of my own (...yet?LOL, I do have a posse of nieces/nephs) but I certainly love them ( I should...after all I work with children 24/7 ).
Dirty mirror = normal active kids.


----------



## ceedoan

*TRAVELER, KNASARAE, JE, AND GHALL - LOOKING DIVALICIOUS LADIES!!* 
I LOVE EVERYONE'S CUTE OUTFITS AND RM'S!

BTW.... THIS THREAD IS SUCH AN ENABLER SINCE U CAN SEE HOW GREAT EVERYONE AND THEIR BAGS LOOK!!!


----------



## TaraP

Holy hotness! *Traveler*, *knas*, *Jenny *and *G*, you ladies all look amazing!


----------



## besabonita

Everyone looks fabulous with gorgeous RM's, keep posting pictures!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Lookin *FABULOUS** traveler, knas, Jenny, and ghall*!!!!! My sisters are rockin it!!!


----------



## ghall

Thanks so much ladies!!!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

travelerscloset said:


> PH Zip MAM's first day at work...
> 
> Basking at the morning sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... sitting at her designated place at work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... borrowed my chair for awhile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... went to the lady's before heading home...


That is a gorgeous mam!  i dont have a mam, but that one makes me want one!  enjoy that beauty!  and you look great with it!  : )


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Snugbugnyc*!  MAM is beautiful and functional 


Snugbugnyc said:


> That is a gorgeous mam! i dont have a mam, but that one makes me want one! enjoy that beauty! and you look great with it! : )


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *cee*,*Tara*, *besabonita* & *disco*! Wish we can have an RM ladies' night and parteeey  where you'll have to bring your purse to get in! lol 



ceedoan said:


> *TRAVELER, KNASARAE, JE, AND GHALL - LOOKING DIVALICIOUS LADIES!!*
> I LOVE EVERYONE'S CUTE OUTFITS AND RM'S!
> 
> BTW.... THIS THREAD IS SUCH AN ENABLER SINCE U CAN SEE HOW GREAT EVERYONE AND THEIR BAGS LOOK!!!


 


TaraPep said:


> Holy hotness! *Traveler*, *knas*, *Jenny *and *G*, you ladies all look amazing!


 


besabonita said:


> Everyone looks fabulous with gorgeous RM's, keep posting pictures!


 


discoAMOUR said:


> Lookin *FABULOUS** traveler, knas, Jenny, and ghall*!!!!! My sisters are rockin it!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Wow! You look great!!!!  Love that cqp!


ghall said:


> using the dirty mirror in my kids' room.
> going to school and shopping with my mom and cqp mac today.


----------



## travelerscloset

I keep on looking back at your photo with your Darling and I'm like 


JennyErin said:


> Thanks Ladies!!
> 
> *Travlers* I have a love hate relationship with mine and we go through boughts of good and bad times, but lately I am loving her, I seriously think its because I tried her out in the summer and black haze leather is not really a summer leather in my opinion, I think any other color Haze could be but Black, she is a winter one for sure. I have been thinking about trying another one, maybe wine!! I'm sure you will find a good one for you!!


----------



## knasarae

Thanks to everyone for the complements!!! I really appreciate them!




Code Blue said:


> Love your MAC! Wasn't this color called seagreen?


 
Probably, lol.  It wouldn't surprise me another color name being re-used, lol!



ghall said:


> using the dirty mirror in my kids' room.
> going to school and shopping with my mom and cqp mac today.


 
Lookin good momma!!! I love your style!


----------



## thegoreprincess

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...fun-rm-adventures-619012-26.html#post20405104


----------



## ceedoan

thegoreprincess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...fun-rm-adventures-619012-26.html#post20405104



TGP - where are u taking all those gorgeous pics?!?!!! love your outfit and congrats on the awesome one-of-a-kind MAC!!!


----------



## oopsididitagain

I love your outfit, *tgp*, and yes the background too, oh and the rare MAC!  Everything is superb!


----------



## thegoreprincess

ceedoan said:


> TGP - where are u taking all those gorgeous pics?!?!!! love your outfit and congrats on the awesome one-of-a-kind MAC!!!



These were done at the Long Marine Lab by UCSC and in a woody area of Natural Bridges State Park 

Thank you!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Fab tgp!!!


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> I keep on looking back at your photo with your Darling and I'm like



Awww thanks Travelers!!!


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks everyone!! TGP love your pics and that MAC!!


----------



## AJ1025

thegoreprincess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...fun-rm-adventures-619012-26.html#post20405104



Looking lovely, *TGP*, per usual!  BTW, I'm in the Bay Area now too, so we'll have to connect at this years SS or before!


----------



## thegoreprincess

AJ1025 said:


> Looking lovely, *TGP*, per usual!  BTW, I'm in the Bay Area now too, so we'll have to connect at this years SS or before!



Oh yay!!!! I'm so excited  Where are you in the Bay?


----------



## Alyssa86

thegoreprincess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...fun-rm-adventures-619012-26.html#post20405104



wow! I didn't realize at first it was a TPF member pic, I thought it was Lucy Hale! You look amazing!


----------



## JennyErin

Went with an all black outfit today contrasted beautiful by my Glazed Almond Mattie!


----------



## discoAMOUR

yayy pretty mattie!!!!!


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks *Disco* !!


----------



## rx4dsoul

*JENNYERIN* Gorgeous bag and bag-mama


----------



## JennyErin

Awww your too sweet rx! Thanks!


----------



## AJ1025

thegoreprincess said:


> Oh yay!!!! I'm so excited  Where are you in the Bay?



Berkeley- my office and my apartment are both right by the Ashby BART station.  Are you in the city?


----------



## travelerscloset

Wow! We're bag twins  Don't you just love her?
I love the dress 


JennyErin said:


> Went with an all black outfit today contrasted beautiful by my Glazed Almond Mattie!


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> Wow! We're bag twins  Don't you just love her?
> I love the dress


 
Thanks Travelers! I do love her! She was my first old school RM and I think she just gets better and better with age!


----------



## thegoreprincess

AJ1025 said:


> Berkeley- my office and my apartment are both right by the Ashby BART station.  Are you in the city?



No, I am not. I'm in Santa Cruz for school, and my parents are about 45 minutes away from SF! We will need to have a Bay Area meet up!


----------



## TaraP

thegoreprincess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...fun-rm-adventures-619012-26.html#post20405104



You look hot! Great pic! Your MAC really stands out against your awesome outfit...


----------



## TaraP

JennyErin said:


> Went with an all black outfit today contrasted beautiful by my Glazed Almond Mattie!



Love your mattie! You look so pretty and professional in that pic...Cute dress too..


----------



## ceedoan

JennyErin said:


> Went with an all black outfit today contrasted beautiful by my Glazed Almond Mattie!



 the whole outfit JE!!! and ur GA mattie is the PERFECT accessory!!


----------



## JennyErin

Awww thanks Tara and Cee!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

I went to one of the islands to meet clients with my Charcoal Patent MAB.
I was amazed that my 13" laptop can fit into her!


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> I went to one of the islands to meet clients with my Charcoal Patent MAB.
> I was amazed that my 13" laptop can fit into her!


 
*~*You look gorg...love the MAB on you!!*~*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *luvs*it** 



luvs*it* said:


> *~*You look gorg...love the MAB on you!!*~*


----------



## ceedoan

about to take my new-to-me almond MAB out for the first time!! she just came yesterday, plan on taking her out for a relaxing shopping day (maybe just window, as i'm savin up for the SO! haha). wearing my aldo cognac shehane boots with this outfit. and for reference, i'm 5'2"


----------



## thegoreprincess

ceedoan said:


> about to take my new-to-me almond MAB out for the first time!! she just came yesterday, plan on taking her out for a relaxing shopping day (maybe just window, as i'm savin up for the SO! haha). wearing my aldo cognac shehane boots with this outfit. and for reference, i'm 5'2"



YOU got THAT?! AHHH!!!!! So preetty!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

ceedoan said:


> about to take my new-to-me almond MAB out for the first time!! she just came yesterday, plan on taking her out for a relaxing shopping day (maybe just window, as i'm savin up for the SO! haha). wearing my aldo cognac shehane boots with this outfit. and for reference, i'm 5'2"


 
*~*That MAB looks luscious!! Cute dress too!*~*


----------



## thedseer

ceedoan - your outfit is adorable! and i Love love love your yellow walls.


----------



## travelerscloset

Sooo beautiful *cee*! I love the MAB on you!  


ceedoan said:


> about to take my new-to-me almond MAB out for the first time!! she just came yesterday, plan on taking her out for a relaxing shopping day (maybe just window, as i'm savin up for the SO! haha). wearing my aldo cognac shehane boots with this outfit. and for reference, i'm 5'2"


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Traveler*...amazing fit with the laptop. i wonder if my 15" would fit in a MAB? I never tried.

*Cee*....GORGY!!! Love the dress and MAB on you!!!


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> I went to one of the islands to meet clients with my Charcoal Patent MAB.
> I was amazed that my 13" laptop can fit into her!



MAB's look great on you! That Charcoal MAB is really really pretty!  Not to mention that Bal..  You always look great... You're so naturally beautiful.


----------



## TaraP

ceedoan said:


> about to take my new-to-me almond MAB out for the first time!! she just came yesterday, plan on taking her out for a relaxing shopping day (maybe just window, as i'm savin up for the SO! haha). wearing my aldo cognac shehane boots with this outfit. and for reference, i'm 5'2"



For a shortie (like me) you look great with a MAB. And the Almond is such a pretty neutral. Hope you had a fun day! And I'm also saving for our SO. It's coming soon! After reading you were wearing your cognac boots I scrolled down to see them and they weren't there! I was like, damn, those boots match her tights perfectly...


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you Disco! I think 15" would be too much. The 13" was a tad too big already...



discoAMOUR said:


> *Traveler*...amazing fit with the laptop. i wonder if my 15" would fit in a MAB? I never tried.
> 
> *Cee*....GORGY!!! Love the dress and MAB on you!!!



Awww... Thanks Tara.  The charcoal patent MAB is pure love! 



TaraPep said:


> MAB's look great on you! That Charcoal MAB is really really pretty!  Not to mention that Bal..  You always look great... You're so naturally beautiful.


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> I went to one of the islands to meet clients with my Charcoal Patent MAB.
> I was amazed that my 13" laptop can fit into her!



you look gorgeous as always traveler!! u wear that MAB so well!! good to know it fits a laptop, since i never realized just how big MABs are til i got mine 



thegoreprincess said:


> YOU got THAT?! AHHH!!!!! So preetty!!!



thx TGP - yup, it was ME!!  



luvs*it* said:


> *~*That MAB looks luscious!! Cute dress too!*~*



thanks luvs it! 



thedseer said:


> ceedoan - your outfit is adorable! and i Love love love your yellow walls.



thx thedseer! it's my little boutique/sun room with my chandelier and dress form 



travelerscloset said:


> Sooo beautiful *cee*! I love the MAB on you!



thx traveler 



discoAMOUR said:


> *Traveler*...amazing fit with the laptop. i wonder if my 15" would fit in a MAB? I never tried.
> 
> *Cee*....GORGY!!! Love the dress and MAB on you!!!



thx disco and girrlllll where ya been these last few days???



TaraPep said:


> For a shortie (like me) you look great with a MAB. And the Almond is such a pretty neutral. Hope you had a fun day! And I'm also saving for our SO. It's coming soon! After reading you were wearing your cognac boots I scrolled down to see them and they weren't there! I was like, damn, those boots match her tights perfectly...



LOL tara! i should've written.... i'm _going to_ wear them since i was in my bedroom and they were out by the front door!!  whoo hoo excited for our SO!!!


----------



## ceedoan

this was before the thanksgiving/black friday madness - made a quick trip to sephora for some foundation (bare minerals oh snap!) then over to anthropologie with harewood mattie in tow! hooray for a huge mirror!! 






mattie just chillin' :sunnies





tried on this top, loved it and got it! in my defense, i only got two things that day! :shame:
and TARA - these are the cognac boots i was talking about in the other post


----------



## baghag411

Oh snap!!  Damn girl. . . those boots and that mattie are smokin' hot!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

ceedoan said:


> this was before the thanksgiving/black friday madness - made a quick trip to sephora for some foundation (bare minerals oh snap!) then over to anthropologie with harewood mattie in tow! hooray for a huge mirror!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mattie just chillin' :sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried on this top, loved it and got it! in my defense, i only got two things that day! :shame:
> and TARA - these are the cognac boots i was talking about in the other post


 
*~*Love your Mattie & boots!!*~*


----------



## discoAMOUR

Damn, cee, you look SO Adorable!!! Love the boots with the harewood! Casual & Cute!!!! C&C...CC...Cee Cee!!!!




ceedoan said:


> thx disco and girrlllll where ya been these last few days???


 
*Cee*, honeygirl, I am *constantly* tired from these two older folks of mine. They wear me out--grandma sleeps all day and keeps me awake until dawn. I am  tired!!! Yesterday I kept her awake, but I couldn't sleep til 9am! then slept til 3pm. Thank god Papa made grandma breakfast. I was knocked out!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you Disco! I think 15" would be too much. The 13" was a tad too big already...QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Actually this makes sense...Since I actually did try it back when I got Olly, my first and only MAB, I knew it didn't fit my 15". I must have frgotten. Woops. For some reason I read your post as MAM, not MAB, and it seemed to make sense at the time, even though I know your charcoal is a MAB and I knew several months ago I couldn't fit my laptop in my MAB...Oh well. I'm not always "all there" you know! lol truly!


----------



## thedseer

^i like that top you got AND the necklace you have on - who makes it?


----------



## yuki920923

The traveling MAM


----------



## JennyErin

Travelers, Cee and Yuki you all look beyond beautiful with your bags!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

yuki920923 said:


> The traveling MAM


 
*~*Cute!!*~*


----------



## discoAMOUR

Fun Yuki!


----------



## yuki920923

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Cute!!*~*





JennyErin said:


> Travelers, Cee and Yuki you all look beyond beautiful with your bags!!!





discoAMOUR said:


> Fun Yuki!



Thank you all


----------



## ceedoan

baghag411 said:


> Oh snap!!  Damn girl. . . those boots and that mattie are smokin' hot!!!



"oh snap!" lol thanks BH!! 



luvs*it* said:


> *~*Love your Mattie & boots!!*~*



thanks luvs! 



discoAMOUR said:


> Damn, cee, you look SO Adorable!!! Love the boots with the harewood! Casual & Cute!!!! C&C...CC...Cee Cee!!!!
> 
> *Cee*, honeygirl, I am *constantly* tired from these two older folks of mine. They wear me out--grandma sleeps all day and keeps me awake until dawn. I am  tired!!! Yesterday I kept her awake, but I couldn't sleep til 9am! then slept til 3pm. Thank god Papa made grandma breakfast. I was knocked out!



aww you're such a good GD!! sorry it's been so stressful for you  but you're doing such a great thing by helping take care of G-ma!! btw lol, thanks for the new nickname "cee cee" i  it!



thedseer said:


> ^i like that top you got AND the necklace you have on - who makes it?



thedseer - thanks! that top was totally misleading on the hanger (looked awful) but i loved it when tried on! the necklace is the double sunburst necklace by House of Harlow 1960 (i LOVE this line!!!!!) - there's a smaller pendant (same style) hidden on the back of my neck - u can wear this necklace so many different ways! 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/house-o.../3102027?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=3610



JennyErin said:


> Travelers, Cee and Yuki you all look beyond beautiful with your bags!!!



JE, !!


----------



## ceedoan

yuki920923 said:


> The traveling MAM



yuki,  the whole outfit!!! you are wearing python MAM so well! work it girrlllll!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

*TRAVELERS
CEE
YUKI*
....all you gals look great with your RMs.


----------



## travelerscloset

Damn *cee*!!!! You're hot!  I love your outfit and that Mattie is TDF!!!!



ceedoan said:


> this was before the thanksgiving/black friday madness - made a quick trip to sephora for some foundation (bare minerals oh snap!) then over to anthropologie with harewood mattie in tow! hooray for a huge mirror!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mattie just chillin' :sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried on this top, loved it and got it! in my defense, i only got two things that day! :shame:
> and TARA - these are the cognac boots i was talking about in the other post


----------



## travelerscloset

You're so pretty *Yuki*!  You make me wannt get one of those MAM!





yuki920923 said:


> The traveling MAM


----------



## travelerscloset

You're an angel on earth *disco*! Truly inspiring... "tired" is just for the body BUT you have such a strong spirit and lovely soul!  Very admirable!



discoAMOUR said:


> Damn, cee, you look SO Adorable!!! Love the boots with the harewood! Casual & Cute!!!! C&C...CC...Cee Cee!!!!
> 
> *Cee*, honeygirl, I am *constantly* tired from these two older folks of mine. They wear me out--grandma sleeps all day and keeps me awake until dawn. I am tired!!! Yesterday I kept her awake, but I couldn't sleep til 9am! then slept til 3pm. Thank god Papa made grandma breakfast. I was knocked out!


----------



## TaraP

ceedoan said:


> this was before the thanksgiving/black friday madness - made a quick trip to sephora for some foundation (bare minerals oh snap!) then over to anthropologie with harewood mattie in tow! hooray for a huge mirror!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mattie just chillin' :sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried on this top, loved it and got it! in my defense, i only got two things that day! :shame:
> and TARA - these are the cognac boots i was talking about in the other post



You look awesome! Love the entire outfit(s) ~ mattie, boot and necklace = hot!


----------



## TaraP

yuki920923 said:


> The traveling MAM



Beautiful! Great outfit! Your MAM looks perfect on you...


----------



## discoAMOUR

ceedoan;20434574aww you're such a good GD!! sorry it's been so stressful for you :shucks: but you're doing such a great thing by helping take care of G-ma!! btw lol said:


> Thanks *Cee Cee*!!!I thought it was cute and befitting!
> 
> btw: I lOVE House of Harlow costume jewelry! I can wear them cuz they're gold-plated...but after a while I have to stop. I had a few stackables but left them in a bar bathroom in May..I was so upset. And a horseshoe ring I ADORE! But after several months of wear, (a length of time which I am still astounded by!), recently it finally turned my finger green, so I threw  it out! I'm thinking of getting up on her sunglasses too! those are cute!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> You're an angel on earth *disco*! Truly inspiring... "tired" is just for the body BUT you have such a strong spirit and lovely soul! Very admirable!


 

Thanks so much lovie!!! I appreciate it your kindness.


----------



## yuki920923

ceedoan said:


> yuki,  the whole outfit!!! you are wearing python MAM so well! work it girrlllll!!





rx4dsoul said:


> *TRAVELERS
> CEE
> YUKI*
> ....all you gals look great with your RMs.





travelerscloset said:


> You're so pretty *Yuki*!  You make me wannt get one of those MAM!





TaraPep said:


> Beautiful! Great outfit! Your MAM looks perfect on you...



Awww you guys are toooo sweeeet 
I'm going to blush 
Thank you all!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Jenny* & *Rx *


JennyErin said:


> Travelers, Cee and Yuki you all look beyond beautiful with your bags!!!


 


rx4dsoul said:


> *TRAVELERS*
> *CEE*
> *YUKI*
> ....all you gals look great with your RMs.


----------



## thedseer

ceedoan said:


> thedseer - thanks! that top was totally misleading on the hanger (looked awful) but i loved it when tried on! the necklace is the double sunburst necklace by House of Harlow 1960 (i LOVE this line!!!!!) - there's a smaller pendant (same style) hidden on the back of my neck - u can wear this necklace so many different ways!
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/house-o.../3102027?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=3610



ooh, thanks! i love HOH stuff, but i've never taken the plunge - love  this necklace though; i'll have to stalk it and pick one up in the  future.


----------



## ceedoan

rx4dsoul said:


> *TRAVELERS
> CEE
> YUKI*
> ....all you gals look great with your RMs.





travelerscloset said:


> Damn *cee*!!!! You're hot!  I love your outfit and that Mattie is TDF!!!!





TaraPep said:


> You look awesome! Love the entire outfit(s) ~ mattie, boot and necklace = hot!




thanks for the kind words *rx, traveler, and tara*!!! 



thedseer said:


> ooh, thanks! i love HOH stuff, but i've never taken the plunge - love  this necklace though; i'll have to stalk it and pick one up in the  future.



u should!!! the design is simple yet so distinctive! the price is a little steep, but this necklace matches with *everything*, that's why i think it's worth it!! (and i'm usually very picky if i'm gonna spend that much on jewelry )


----------



## ghall

ceedoan said:


> this was before the thanksgiving/black friday madness - made a quick trip to sephora for some foundation (bare minerals oh snap!) then over to anthropologie with harewood mattie in tow! hooray for a huge mirror!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mattie just chillin' :sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried on this top, loved it and got it! in my defense, i only got two things that day! :shame:
> and TARA - these are the cognac boots i was talking about in the other post


HOLY CRAP!!!! gorgeous Cee!!! i want those boots!!!!!


----------



## ghall

yuki920923 said:


> The traveling MAM


cute!!!


----------



## ghall

ceedoan said:


> about to take my new-to-me almond MAB out for the first time!! she just came yesterday, plan on taking her out for a relaxing shopping day (maybe just window, as i'm savin up for the SO! haha). wearing my aldo cognac shehane boots with this outfit. and for reference, i'm 5'2"


seriously? so gorgeous! love your dress! i want your wardrobe!


----------



## ghall

travelerscloset said:


> I went to one of the islands to meet clients with my Charcoal Patent MAB.
> I was amazed that my 13" laptop can fit into her!


gorgeous! wow! this is charcoal patent? it looked like distressed black at first!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks G! Didn't realize patent could break-in quite nicely 



ghall said:


> gorgeous! wow! this is charcoal patent? it looked like distressed black at first!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

travelerscloset said:


> Thanks G! Didn't realize patent could break-in quite nicely



RM patent is really soft and nice.


----------



## travelerscloset

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> RM patent is really soft and nice.


----------



## ceedoan

ghall said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!! gorgeous Cee!!! i want those boots!!!!!


 


ghall said:


> seriously? so gorgeous! love your dress! i want your wardrobe!


 
thanks for the sweet words GHALL!!! girrrlll, these boots are so comfy too, i've had them for 2 months and bought them full price at aldo, but they're on sale right now, 30% off!


----------



## saralaughs

OMG Cee.  You're gorgy.  And I LOVE the short-sleeve open cardigan you have on.  Where'd you get it?


----------



## ceedoan

saralaughs said:


> OMG Cee.  You're gorgy.  And I LOVE the short-sleeve open cardigan you have on.  Where'd you get it?




THX sara!!!  this cardi wraps u up cocoon-style hehe i got it at century21 (a department store in NYC) - i swear this place is magical!! haha it's similar nordstrom rack and filled with goodies!! i think it was at least 3 or 4 stories and this particular one was near the twin tower memorial


----------



## sophiebed

My new MAB mini bombe satchel!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sophiebed said:


> My new MAB mini bombe satchel!



Hi sophiebed! That bag is gorgeous!


----------



## sophiebed

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi sophiebed! That bag is gorgeous!



Hello! Thank you!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi *Sophiebed! *You carry her well! 


sophiebed said:


> My new MAB mini bombe satchel!


----------



## tejava

Haircalf Cheetah Covet

Sorry, the pictures didn't upload correctly, I will try again.......


----------



## knasarae

ceedoan said:


> this was before the thanksgiving/black friday madness - made a quick trip to sephora for some foundation (bare minerals oh snap!) then over to anthropologie with harewood mattie in tow! hooray for a huge mirror!!
> 
> 
> 
> mattie just chillin' :sunnies
> 
> 
> tried on this top, loved it and got it! in my defense, i only got two things that day! :shame:
> and TARA - these are the cognac boots i was talking about in the other post


 
Love this whole look... you look so cute and I love those boots!!!



yuki920923 said:


> The traveling MAM


 
That coat is adorable and so are you! Looks great!



travelerscloset said:


> I went to one of the islands to meet clients with my Charcoal Patent MAB.
> I was amazed that my 13" laptop can fit into her!


 
Ugggh CP is soooo sexy!! I love it!



ceedoan said:


> about to take my new-to-me almond MAB out for the first time!! she just came yesterday, plan on taking her out for a relaxing shopping day (maybe just window, as i'm savin up for the SO! haha). wearing my aldo cognac shehane boots with this outfit. and for reference, i'm 5'2"


 
Love it!!!


----------



## knasarae

Me and some girlfriends hit the town last Friday night.  Carrying my Pepper/gold studded Rocker with a shorter aftermarket strap.


----------



## sheanabelle

grey MAB at the mall.


----------



## rx4dsoul

knasarae said:


> Me and some girlfriends hit the town last Friday night.  Carrying my Pepper/gold studded Rocker with a shorter aftermarket strap.



Girl, you look hot!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sheanabelle said:


> grey MAB at the mall.



Love how the mab goes with a casual outfit!


----------



## luvs*it*

knasarae said:


> Me and some girlfriends hit the town last Friday night.  Carrying my Pepper/gold studded Rocker with a shorter aftermarket strap.


 
*~*You look fab Knas!! Love your tights too!!*~*



sheanabelle said:


> grey MAB at the mall.


 
*~*You wear the MAB so well!! Love it!!*~*


----------



## ceedoan

knasarae said:


> Me and some girlfriends hit the town last Friday night.  Carrying my Pepper/gold studded Rocker with a shorter aftermarket strap.



knas - black lace + studded rocker = FIERCE!!!! u look amazing! and it looks like yall had a great time!!! 



sheanabelle said:


> grey MAB at the mall.



SB - u look so caz cute!! zipper leggings, top, MAB, AND starbucks?!?!! awesome!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

You look hot *knas*! 


knasarae said:


> Me and some girlfriends hit the town last Friday night. Carrying my Pepper/gold studded Rocker with a shorter aftermarket strap.


 
sheana! You look great with that MAB 


sheanabelle said:


> grey MAB at the mall.


----------



## TaraP

knasarae said:


> Me and some girlfriends hit the town last Friday night.  Carrying my Pepper/gold studded Rocker with a shorter aftermarket strap.



You are looking great *Knas*! A girls night out sounds like so much fun. Hope you and the girls had an excellent time..


----------



## TaraP

sheanabelle said:


> grey MAB at the mall.



LOving the slouch effect your MAB has. It looks great just chillin on your arm. Love your blue top too...


----------



## sophiebed

travelerscloset said:


> Hi *Sophiebed! *You carry her well!



Thanks very much, you're so sweet!


----------



## knasarae

Aw thanks ladies I really appreciate it!! Yes we had a fabulous time but unfortunately I caught a cold that night and was in bed the rest of Thanksgiving weekend.  Still on the mend but feeling much better.


----------



## Code Blue

knasarae said:


> Me and some girlfriends hit the town last Friday night. Carrying my Pepper/gold studded Rocker with a shorter aftermarket strap.


 
You look great,* knas*!  Love the tights!  Sorry to hear you got sick, but glad you're on the mend.



sheanabelle said:


> grey MAB at the mall.


 
That MAB looks fab on you! I love your ponytail.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Sexy *Knas*!!! Watch out....!

You look so comfortable and chill *Shaena*!


----------



## papierteresa

Did some random shopping today and officially broke in my new red MAC with rose gold HW. I'm in love!

Worn cross body (5'6 for reference), side, and up close


----------



## discoAMOUR

^^love the MAC on you!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

^^yet another beautiful MAC to tempt the wallet!! Congratulations


----------



## travelerscloset

You look great *papierteresa*!  The leather of your MAC looks so scrumptioussss!!!








papierteresa said:


> Did some random shopping today and officially broke in my new red MAC with rose gold HW. I'm in love!
> 
> Worn cross body (5'6 for reference), side, and up close


----------



## VydaVeda

papierteresa said:


> Did some random shopping today and officially broke in my new red MAC with rose gold HW. I'm in love!
> 
> Worn cross body (5'6 for reference), side, and up close


 

*papierteresa......* GOREGEOUS MAC! All these MAC pics are tempting me to purchase my 1st MAC ush:


----------



## VydaVeda

sheanabelle said:


> grey MAB at the mall.


 
*sheanabelle.....  *LOVE the MAB, looks great!!!!


----------



## VydaVeda

knasarae said:


> Me and some girlfriends hit the town last Friday night.  Carrying my Pepper/gold studded Rocker with a shorter aftermarket strap.


 

*knasarae....*  You look GREAT with your studded rocker !


----------



## TaraP

sophiebed said:


> My new MAB mini bombe satchel!



Looking good Sophie! I love bombe MAMs. I think it's the huge back pocket that gets me.. You look fab with yours!


----------



## TaraP

papierteresa said:


> Did some random shopping today and officially broke in my new red MAC with rose gold HW. I'm in love!
> 
> Worn cross body (5'6 for reference), side, and up close



Great pics! You look awesome with your new MAC! I'm not really a red person but your bag made me go 'wow, that's pretty!' Congrats, you wear her well...


----------



## luvs*it*

papierteresa said:


> Did some random shopping today and officially broke in my new red MAC with rose gold HW. I'm in love!
> 
> Worn cross body (5'6 for reference), side, and up close


 
*~*Love that MAC on you (the color & hw are gorg)!! Your outfit is super cute too!*~*


----------



## sopphire

Got the Cheetah Covet from the Endless Black Friday sale and have been using it every day since! I can't get over how gorgeous and luxe the leather is, and how fun the ponyhair is to pet 

Two different days of our love affair:


----------



## luvs*it*

sopphire said:


> Got the Cheetah Covet from the Endless Black Friday sale and have been using it every day since! I can't get over how gorgeous and luxe the leather is, and how fun the ponyhair is to pet
> 
> Two different days of our love affair:
> 
> View attachment 1533502
> View attachment 1533503


 
*~*Love the Cheetah Covet on you!*~*


----------



## sandc

papierteresa said:


> Did some random shopping today and officially broke in my new red MAC with rose gold HW. I'm in love!
> 
> Worn cross body (5'6 for reference), side, and up close


 
Love this MAC on you!  The red/rosegold is such a great combo!



sopphire said:


> Got the Cheetah Covet from the Endless Black Friday sale and have been using it every day since! I can't get over how gorgeous and luxe the leather is, and how fun the ponyhair is to pet
> 
> Two different days of our love affair:
> 
> View attachment 1533502
> View attachment 1533503


 
You wear this Covet so well! It looks perfect for you. Love it.


----------



## jojon21

sopphire said:


> Got the Cheetah Covet from the Endless Black Friday sale and have been using it every day since! I can't get over how gorgeous and luxe the leather is, and how fun the ponyhair is to pet
> 
> Two different days of our love affair:
> 
> View attachment 1533502
> View attachment 1533503



This looks gorgeous on you! Mine will be delivered Monday, can't wait!!


----------



## fleurdelis816

papierteresa said:


> Did some random shopping today and officially broke in my new red MAC with rose gold HW. I'm in love!
> 
> Worn cross body (5'6 for reference), side, and up close


 

Love this! Thanks for sharing these pics - they are super helpful since I'm 5'6 too! Is this color called "blood red" or just red?


----------



## merrygold

papierteresa said:


> Did some random shopping today and officially broke in my new red MAC with rose gold HW. I'm in love!
> 
> Worn cross body (5'6 for reference), side, and up close


 
That's GORGEOUS!!!  Love love love this one. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## knasarae

sopphire said:


> Got the Cheetah Covet from the Endless Black Friday sale and have been using it every day since! I can't get over how gorgeous and luxe the leather is, and how fun the ponyhair is to pet
> 
> Two different days of our love affair:
> 
> View attachment 1533502
> View attachment 1533503


 
What a cute bag! You carry it well!


----------



## jennalovesbags

FIG Nikki came to work with me today and went on a site visit!


----------



## ceedoan

papierteresa said:


> Did some random shopping today and officially broke in my new red MAC with rose gold HW. I'm in love!
> 
> Worn cross body (5'6 for reference), side, and up close


 
PT - u look awesome!!!! i've been wanting to see the red + RGH MAC in action - thanks for these mod shots!!


----------



## papierteresa

fleurdelis816 said:
			
		

> Love this! Thanks for sharing these pics - they are super helpful since I'm 5'6 too! Is this color called "blood red" or just red?



It was just "Red" and the description (off Amazon) didn't mention the HW but from the pictures I was able to deduce!


----------



## papierteresa

sandc said:
			
		

> Love this MAC on you!  The red/rosegold is such a great combo!



Thanks! I was actually inspires by your MAM in the same combo and became obsessed with it!


----------



## ceedoan

sopphire said:


> Got the Cheetah Covet from the Endless Black Friday sale and have been using it every day since! I can't get over how gorgeous and luxe the leather is, and how fun the ponyhair is to pet
> 
> Two different days of our love affair:
> 
> View attachment 1533502
> View attachment 1533503



sopphire - LOVE both outfits!!! that cheetah covet (although to me it's leopard print) looks absolutely amazing with both your outfits!! i love the color of your dress!!!! 



jennalovesbags said:


> FIG Nikki came to work with me today and went on a site visit!



ahhhh FIG nikki - SO gorgeous!!! u look great JLB!!!


----------



## sophiebed

TaraPep said:


> Looking good Sophie! I love bombe MAMs. I think it's the huge back pocket that gets me.. You look fab with yours!



Thank you for the sweet comment! I am loving the bombe myself. That back pocket is quite useful!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sopphire said:


> Got the Cheetah Covet from the Endless Black Friday sale and have been using it every day since! I can't get over how gorgeous and luxe the leather is, and how fun the ponyhair is to pet
> 
> Two different days of our love affair:
> 
> View attachment 1533502
> View attachment 1533503



That bag is fabulous , and so are you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

jennalovesbags said:


> FIG Nikki came to work with me today and went on a site visit!



Fun pic with the mascot Jenna! Thanks for sharing your lovely fig nikki....
hhhmmnnn...and now I'm seeing Fig Nikkis in my daydreams! Aaacckkk...


----------



## sophiebed

papierteresa said:


> Did some random shopping today and officially broke in my new red MAC with rose gold HW. I'm in love!
> 
> Worn cross body (5'6 for reference), side, and up close



Such a beautiful bag, and it looks lovely on you.


----------



## sophiebed

sopphire said:


> Got the Cheetah Covet from the Endless Black Friday sale and have been using it every day since! I can't get over how gorgeous and luxe the leather is, and how fun the ponyhair is to pet
> 
> Two different days of our love affair:
> 
> View attachment 1533502
> View attachment 1533503



That bag definitely lives up to its name. I think I need to add it to my own collection!


----------



## ceedoan

sophiebed said:


> My new MAB mini bombe satchel!




love the whole look sophie!!!  MAM bombe really is bomb (diggity) LOL!!


----------



## luvs*it*

sophiebed said:


> My new MAB mini bombe satchel!


 
*~*That Bombe MAM is stunning!!*~*


----------



## kiwishopper

Such a cute bag! I wish somewhere this bag is avaliable again on sale so i can sink my paws into it too lol 


sopphire said:


> Got the Cheetah Covet from the Endless Black Friday sale and have been using it every day since! I can't get over how gorgeous and luxe the leather is, and how fun the ponyhair is to pet
> 
> Two different days of our love affair:
> 
> View attachment 1533502
> View attachment 1533503


----------



## sophiebed

ceedoan said:


> love the whole look sophie!!!  MAM bombe really is bomb (diggity) LOL!!



haha you're absolutely right! Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## sophiebed

luvs*it* said:


> *~*That Bombe MAM is stunning!!*~*



Isn't it?? I love it so much!


----------



## darkangel07760

sophiebed said:


> My new MAB mini bombe satchel!


 
Wow what a cute bag!  I love all the detail on it!
Is this also known as a MAM?  I am new to RM soplease forgive my ignorance... May I ask how tall you are?  I like this bag, but not a fan of how big the MAB is!  Is there also ashoulder strap available for this bag?  Thanks!


----------



## darkangel07760

papierteresa said:


> Did some random shopping today and officially broke in my new red MAC with rose gold HW. I'm in love!
> 
> Worn cross body (5'6 for reference), side, and up close


 
Wow I love it!  I am currently impatiently awaiting for my 2 Black Friday MACS right now...
How do you find wearing the chain strap crossbody?  Is it comfortable?  I am concerned that during the summer, it might be annoying, but on the other hand, maybe it will be less annoying...


----------



## papierteresa

darkangel07760 said:


> Wow I love it!  I am currently impatiently awaiting for my 2 Black Friday MACS right now...
> How do you find wearing the chain strap crossbody?  Is it comfortable?  I am concerned that during the summer, it might be annoying, but on the other hand, maybe it will be less annoying...



 I know what you mean when you say you're worried for summer and I find wearing it cross body not annoying at all. I was wearing a thick coat though so that helps.

I thought I wouldn't like wearing it side armed but it actually lays perfectly and doesn't fall.


----------



## darkangel07760

papierteresa said:


> I know what you mean when you say you're worried for summer and I find wearing it cross body not annoying at all. I was wearing a thick coat though so that helps.
> 
> I thought I wouldn't like wearing it side armed but it actually lays perfectly and doesn't fall.


 
Good to know, thank you!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Thanks, Ladies! It was a fun site visit to be sure


----------



## sopphire

Thanks guys I didn't expect to love the bag this much but omg I can't get enough of it. I'm worried I'll eventually dirty the ponyhair though. Any tips on caring for it?


----------



## JennyErin

Ack I feel so behind in this thread! Everyone looks so amazing!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Sopphire*, Love the cheetah with the pink dress!!!

*Jenna* looks goood, too!!!


----------



## sophiebed

darkangel07760 said:


> Wow what a cute bag!  I love all the detail on it!
> Is this also known as a MAM?  I am new to RM soplease forgive my ignorance... May I ask how tall you are?  I like this bag, but not a fan of how big the MAB is!  Is there also ashoulder strap available for this bag?  Thanks!



Yes, it's a MAM, which I got specifically because I also don't like how big the MAB is. I'm 5'1", so the MAM is all the bag I need. It does come with a shoulder strap as well. Hope this helps!


----------



## rphppr

jojon21 said:


> This looks gorgeous on you! Mine will be delivered Monday, can't wait!!



I caved in and purchased a covet (coming soon!)... but I also got the mini mac... which one to keep...?   I remember months ago I was immediately drawn to the covet, but it was way out of my price range, but now...


----------



## limeng1011

My eyelet MAM


----------



## luvs*it*

limeng1011 said:


> My eyelet MAM


 
*~*You look so cute...love the eyelet MAM on you (& the way the sun hits the eyelets)!*~*


----------



## knasarae

limeng1011 said:


> My eyelet MAM


 
How cute are you??  That MAM looks great on you!


----------



## rphppr

limeng1011 said:


> My eyelet MAM


 
I love how the eyelets reflect/sparkle!


----------



## discoAMOUR

limeng1011 said:


> My eyelet MAM


 

Love the Look...Love the MAM...well done babe!


----------



## darkangel07760

sophiebed said:


> Yes, it's a MAM, which I got specifically because I also don't like how big the MAB is. I'm 5'1", so the MAM is all the bag I need. It does come with a shoulder strap as well. Hope this helps!


 
thank you very much, this is a big help to me!


----------



## sophiebed

darkangel07760 said:


> thank you very much, this is a big help to me!



You're very welcome!


----------



## sophiebed

limeng1011 said:


> My eyelet MAM



You look great, love the bag!


----------



## rx4dsoul

limeng1011 said:


> My eyelet MAM



Love the eyelet MAM, and the outfit! Perfect pairing.


----------



## JennyErin

*Lime* love your MAM and your cardigan!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Wine Mattie receiving some love


----------



## knasarae

travelerscloset said:


> Wine Mattie receiving some love


 
Gorgeous! I love that tunic!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *knas*!  The brand is promod. It's super nice that I bought it in 2 colors, the other one is blue.



knasarae said:


> Gorgeous! I love that tunic!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> Wine Mattie receiving some love



traveler.... girrlllll you're gorgeous!!! i love the fresh, crisp white tunic and wine mattie really POPS!! damn u are totally tempting me to get one of my own!!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *cee*! 



ceedoan said:


> traveler.... girrlllll you're gorgeous!!! i love the fresh, crisp white tunic and wine mattie really POPS!! damn u are totally tempting me to get one of my own!!!!


----------



## rphppr

travelerscloset said:


> Wine Mattie receiving some love



Pretty!  I haven't seen any matties out in the wild in a long time which I don't get because it's such a great bag!


----------



## limeng1011

Thank you! I totally adore the bag!!



luvs*it* said:


> *~*You look so cute...love the eyelet MAM on you (& the way the sun hits the eyelets)!*~*


----------



## limeng1011

Yeah, I thought the eyelet one might not be that classic as regular black MAM, but they really bring some fun details. 



rphppr said:


> I love how the eyelets reflect/sparkle!


----------



## limeng1011

Thank you! 



discoAMOUR said:


> Love the Look...Love the MAM...well done babe!


----------



## limeng1011

Thank you! I totally adore the bag, it is classy, practical and fun!



sophiebed said:


> You look great, love the bag!


----------



## limeng1011

Thank you! 



rx4dsoul said:


> Love the eyelet MAM, and the outfit! Perfect pairing.


----------



## limeng1011

WOW, you look great! The wine color is so pretty! 

I love mattie too, but regular mattie is too big on me, while mini mattie is too small, sign...



travelerscloset said:


> Wine Mattie receiving some love


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *lime*! She's intoxicating Awww, so sorry the sizes do not work for you but the mattie is pretty, right? 


limeng1011 said:


> WOW, you look great! The wine color is so pretty!
> 
> I love mattie too, but regular mattie is too big on me, while mini mattie is too small, sign...


 
Thanks *rphppr*! It is! I love the lines and the compartments  
Btw, I like your avatar! you made it?


rphppr said:


> Pretty! I haven't seen any matties out in the wild in a long time which I don't get because it's such a great bag!


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> Wine Mattie receiving some love



Looking gorgeous traveler!!
And that wine mattie, I think that that is my favoritest (is that even a word) color on any mattie ...or any RM for that matter. You are so lucky to get her.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *rx*! She's a classic beauty! 


rx4dsoul said:


> Looking gorgeous traveler!!
> And that wine mattie, I think that that is my favoritest (is that even a word) color on any mattie ...or any RM for that matter. You are so lucky to get her.


----------



## JennyErin

You look amazing Travelers!! Love wine Mattie!


----------



## rphppr

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *lime*! She's intoxicating Awww, so sorry the sizes do not work for you but the mattie is pretty, right?
> 
> 
> Thanks *rphppr*! It is! I love the lines and the compartments
> Btw, I like your avatar! you made it?



Thanks!  The little kissing bubbles avatar is from artist Simone Legno (Tokidoki) from the Tokidoki for Lesportsac "Tutti" print


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Jenny*! 


JennyErin said:


> You look amazing Travelers!! Love wine Mattie!


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> Wine Mattie receiving some love


 
*~*You look great with your Mattie!! That 2nd pic =  *~*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *luv*! 


luvs*it* said:


> *~*You look great with your Mattie!! That 2nd pic =  *~*


----------



## sophiebed

travelerscloset said:


> Wine Mattie receiving some love



Beautiful bag, especially the color!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *sophie*! the color is intoxicating 


sophiebed said:


> Beautiful bag, especially the color!


----------



## papierteresa

travelerscloset said:


> Wine Mattie receiving some love



looking good!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *papierteresa*! The wine makes me look good 
I adore your avatar! soo0 cute!



papierteresa said:


> looking good!


----------



## travelerscloset

Pearlized Grey Quilted Swing for today...


----------



## ceedoan

me and ALL MY RM'S in action!


----------



## discoAMOUR

OMG Cee Cee...you are seriously pullin the "Bag Lady" look very well here! lolol Love it!


----------



## luvs*it*

ceedoan said:


> me and ALL MY RM'S in action!


 
*~*Love this pic!!*~*


----------



## JennyErin

Love that pic Cee!!! You and your bags look amazing!


----------



## besabonita

ceedoan said:


> me and ALL MY RM'S in action!



Love this picture, too fun!!


----------



## ghall

Target with my precious


----------



## sophiebed

ceedoan said:


> me and ALL MY RM'S in action!



Love it!


----------



## sophiebed

ghall said:


> Target with my precious



Love your bag, it looks great on you!


----------



## luvs*it*

ghall said:


> Target with my precious


 
*~*Love it (& your phone case is cute too)!*~*


----------



## loveuga

ghall said:


> Target with my precious



Love it, G!

I have a Target mod shot too!


----------



## loveuga

Because I have no suitable mirrors in my apartment, I promised to take a mod shot with my new to me WBW MAM... here I am, in the mirror aisle at Target


----------



## luvs*it*

loveuga said:


> Because I have no suitable mirrors in my apartment, I promised to take a mod shot with my new to me WBW MAM... here I am, in the mirror aisle at Target


 
*~*Love the MAM on you!!*~*


----------



## loveuga

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Love the MAM on you!!*~*



Thank you, luvs!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> Pearlized Grey Quilted Swing for today...



great as always!!! thanks for giving us action shots regularly traveler  love them!


----------



## ceedoan

ghall said:


> Target with my precious



ghall - girrrrlllllll you're making me want my mini MAC to get here ASAP!!! love the target action shot!!! cute outfit and glasses too!


----------



## ceedoan

loveuga said:


> Because I have no suitable mirrors in my apartment, I promised to take a mod shot with my new to me WBW MAM... here I am, in the mirror aisle at Target



SO CUTE!!! love the whole look love!!!  and MAM is the perfect accessory!!


----------



## ceedoan

took nikki out for the first time tonite - nothing special, just dinner with some friends! like i said when i got her, wine is the PERFECT shade of red....i think i'm content with just having one nikki - I LOVE WINE!!!!!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

ceedoan said:


> took nikki out for the first time tonite - nothing special, just dinner with some friends! like i said when i got her, wine is the PERFECT shade of red....i think i'm content with just having one nikki - I LOVE WINE!!!!!!!


 
*~*Wine Nikki looks great on you!*~*


----------



## just1morebag

Grocery shopping w/ gray laceup mab mini,,, i lOVE this bag!!!


----------



## sophiebed

ceedoan said:


> took nikki out for the first time tonite - nothing special, just dinner with some friends! like i said when i got her, wine is the PERFECT shade of red....i think i'm content with just having one nikki - I LOVE WINE!!!!!!!



You wear her well!


----------



## ghall

Looking great lovlies!! 
Cee- LOVE your nikki!!!


----------



## ghall

Thanks for the kind words Luvs, drLove, sophie, and ceedoan!!!
Love your mod pic Love!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

LOVIN the lasce-up *Just1*. Cute!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Cee*! Whenever I carry an RM, I feel that compulsion to snap away!  Our beautiful bags deserve the attention, don't they?



ceedoan said:


> great as always!!! thanks for giving us action shots regularly traveler  love them!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Cee*! Love the outfit! You are always so stylish!  Wine Nikki is so beautiful!  I love the way it drapes on your sholders against that black suit! Beautiful!



ceedoan said:


> took nikki out for the first time tonite - nothing special, just dinner with some friends! like i said when i got her, wine is the PERFECT shade of red....i think i'm content with just having one nikki - I LOVE WINE!!!!!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*just1*! I love your look: jacket, boots, and that gorgeous MAM! 





just1morebag said:


> Grocery shopping w/ gray laceup mab mini,,, i lOVE this bag!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Wow *G*! You look sexy as always!  That MAC is TDF!





ghall said:


> Target with my precious


----------



## travelerscloset

I knew that combi will go well with anything! So beautiful *love*!



loveuga said:


> Because I have no suitable mirrors in my apartment, I promised to take a mod shot with my new to me WBW MAM... here I am, in the mirror aisle at Target


----------



## TaraP

ghall said:


> Target with my precious



Damn girl! You look great! Love the matching phone case. I'm loving the outfit too.


----------



## TaraP

loveuga said:


> Because I have no suitable mirrors in my apartment, I promised to take a mod shot with my new to me WBW MAM... here I am, in the mirror aisle at Target



Beautiful! Love all the Target action shots, great lighting.  Your bag looks so pretty and you do too!


----------



## TaraP

ceedoan said:


> took nikki out for the first time tonite - nothing special, just dinner with some friends! like i said when i got her, wine is the PERFECT shade of red....i think i'm content with just having one nikki - I LOVE WINE!!!!!!!



Cute outfit! Your new Wine Nikki looks fab on you. Congrats!


----------



## TaraP

just1morebag said:


> Grocery shopping w/ gray laceup mab mini,,, i lOVE this bag!!!



Love it!  You don't see those laced up beauties often. Looks great.


----------



## loveuga

TaraPep said:


> Beautiful! Love all the Target action shots, great lighting.  Your bag looks so pretty and you do too!



Thanks, Tara!  You're a doll   maybe I'll take more mod shots tomorrow!


----------



## just1morebag

discoAMOUR said:


> LOVIN the lasce-up *Just1*. Cute!


  thanx disco!! 


travelerscloset said:


> *just1*! I love your look: jacket, boots, and that gorgeous MAM!


 Thanx travelers!!! you are the reigning queen of cool bags by the way!!!!!


TaraPep said:


> Love it! You don't see those laced up beauties often. Looks great.


 thanx tara,,, i noticed that,, wonder why? i sure love mine!!


----------



## ceedoan

YESS multi-quote option back up and running!!! 


luvs*it* said:


> *~*Wine Nikki looks great on you!*~*



thanks my dear luvs!!



sophiebed said:


> You wear her well!


thx sophie, she's AHMAZING!! such a diva too!! LOL



ghall said:


> Looking great lovlies!!
> Cee- LOVE your nikki!!!


thx girl, ur leopard MAC's gonna be on my mind until mine arrives 



travelerscloset said:


> *Cee*! Love the outfit! You are always so stylish!  Wine Nikki is so beautiful!  I love the way it drapes on your sholders against that black suit! Beautiful!



aww thx traveler!! too sweet!!  i notice u don't have a nikki in your collection yet..... 



TaraPep said:


> Cute outfit! Your new Wine Nikki looks fab on you. Congrats!



thx tara!!  btw... when can we shots of u and MH MAM in action???


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

just1morebag said:


> Grocery shopping w/ gray laceup mab mini,,, i lOVE this bag!!!



Love it!  Did you take the feet off the bag?


----------



## ceedoan

just1morebag said:


> Grocery shopping w/ gray laceup mab mini,,, i lOVE this bag!!!



J1MB, u look so cute!! u rock that laceup MAM well!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Awww thanks!
... now, only if knew how to dress up like you! I love your style! 


just1morebag said:


> Thanx travelers!!! you are the reigning queen of cool bags by the way!!!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

None of them are mine lol but I took some spy pictures at downtown Seattle Nordstrom this afternoon. So many people!!


















(hello Balenciaga??)





(I like it, does this style look ok on me?)




(Does Affair work on me? I really like the rose hold lol)


----------



## Fashion1

Ohh I love the affair on you!! Did you have any problems with the clasp staying together? My plum large affair may just be defective, but it will not stay closed. So annoying!


----------



## kiwishopper

Fashion1 said:


> Ohh I love the affair on you!! Did you have any problems with the clasp staying together? My plum large affair may just be defective, but it will not stay closed. So annoying!



Ohh Fashion the one I tried on had no problem withtge magnetic flap, but you do have to aim right at it for it to close. For someone like me who can be impatient at times, this can present a problem lol
I still haven't pulled the trigger on the Affair yet, still considering it's practicality :<


----------



## Fashion1

Thanks - mine will be click in place but immediately comes back out. It's going back. Maybe I'll find one on a super sale in the future. Then it won't bother me so much! I do love the look of the affair; MAC's are easier to wear though, imo.


----------



## TaraP

ceedoan said:


> thx tara!!  btw... when can we shots of u and MH MAM in action???



I actually sprayed a test spot with Apple guarde and it seems to be fine. So, I'll be spraying the entire MAM tomorrow and carrying her very soon...   I think she's perfect for the holidays. She reminds me of a gingerbread-man.


----------



## TaraP

kiwishopper said:


> None of them are mine lol but I took some spy pictures at downtown Seattle Nordstrom this afternoon. So many people!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hello Balenciaga??)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I like it, does this style look ok on me?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Does Affair work on me? I really like the rose hold lol)



I love the spiked Affairs! It looks great on you. Thanks for the spy pics...


----------



## tejava

Oh yes, the Affair looks good on you!!!



kiwishopper said:


> None of them are mine lol but I took some spy pictures at downtown Seattle Nordstrom this afternoon. So many people!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hello Balenciaga??)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I like it, does this style look ok on me?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Does Affair work on me? I really like the rose hold lol)


----------



## JennyErin

*Cee* LOVE wine Nikki!! She looks made for you!

*Just1* Lace up looks great on you!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

lol you are such a "good friend" miss enabler 
I forgot to include one more, distress black MAC with rose HW








tejava said:


> Oh yes, the Affair looks good on you!!!


----------



## ceedoan

TaraPep said:


> I actually sprayed a test spot with Apple guarde and it seems to be fine. So, I'll be spraying the entire MAM tomorrow and carrying her very soon...   *I think she's perfect for the holidays*. She reminds me of a gingerbread-man.



i agree 100% - what a fun and gorgeous color she is!!! gingerbread MAM!!!  i think you'll carry her well, as u do all your RM's!!


----------



## ceedoan

JennyErin said:


> *Cee* LOVE wine Nikki!! She looks made for you!



thx JE!! you're so sweet!!  what have YOU been carrying lately???


----------



## ceedoan

kiwishopper said:


> None of them are mine lol but I took some spy pictures at downtown Seattle Nordstrom this afternoon. So many people!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hello Balenciaga??)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I like it, does this style look ok on me?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Does Affair work on me? I really like the rose hold lol)





danggg KIWI!! look at all those pics!! thanks for the spy shots!! gosh i love that copper affair you're modeling!! that color + RG hw is SO GORGEOUS in real life!! pics don't do it justice!! i'm also drooling over the new persimmon color and the teal and white snake mini MACs - they're so precious and just the right pop of color!! btw... did u end up getting anything???


----------



## discoAMOUR

*kiwi*...that black leather looks smooth and distressed. HAUTE! great choice babe!

Here's me, last week Sunday, waiting for the R train to see *CHICAGO *with my BF and my *EO Quilted MAC!* Can't express how much I adore this purse!


----------



## discoAMOUR

OMG almost forgot!!!
Here's my BF posing and photographing my bags. He saw me trying to take photos of them while he was waiting ofr me to settle down to eat cupcakes and watch boardwalk Empire. I guess he decided he could do a better job and said, "No No No...let me show you a good way to do it...Put this up here...and slant this one downward..." 
lololol LOVE HIM!!!


----------



## JennyErin

ceedoan said:


> thx JE!! you're so sweet!!  what have YOU been carrying lately???



I must admit I've been cheating , I just bought a new Michael Kors so I've been using that.


----------



## JennyErin

Love the new pics Disco! Your bf is so adorable!


----------



## kiwishopper

DH caught me busily shuffling through the RM bags for my TPF sisters hahaha!


----------



## sophiebed

discoAMOUR said:


> OMG almost forgot!!!
> Here's my BF posing and photographing my bags. He saw me trying to take photos of them while he was waiting ofr me to settle down to eat cupcakes and watch boardwalk Empire. I guess he decided he could do a better job and said, "No No No...let me show you a good way to do it...Put this up here...and slant this one downward..."
> lololol LOVE HIM!!!



lol love that. So cute.


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi *Kiwi*! Thanks for the lovely photos! 
Wow! That Affair looks super sexy on your shoulders! I can already imagine you in a sweet outfit and that Affair!  So beautiful!



kiwishopper said:


> None of them are mine lol but I took some spy pictures at downtown Seattle Nordstrom this afternoon. So many people!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hello Balenciaga??)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I like it, does this style look ok on me?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Does Affair work on me? I really like the rose hold lol)


----------



## travelerscloset

I loooove the MACs *disco*!!! So chic, sexy and fun!
You dear BF is such a sport! My DH is also super supportive! Lucky are we who have gents in our lives who understands what makes us tick!  What would we do without them!



discoAMOUR said:


> OMG almost forgot!!!
> Here's my BF posing and photographing my bags. He saw me trying to take photos of them while he was waiting ofr me to settle down to eat cupcakes and watch boardwalk Empire. I guess he decided he could do a better job and said, "No No No...let me show you a good way to do it...Put this up here...and slant this one downward..."
> lololol LOVE HIM!!!


----------



## TaraP

ceedoan said:


> i agree 100% - what a fun and gorgeous color she is!!! *gingerbread MAM*!!!  i think you'll carry her well, as u do all your RM's!!



Love that!


----------



## TaraP

discoAMOUR said:


> *kiwi*...that black leather looks smooth and distressed. HAUTE! great choice babe!
> 
> Here's me, last week Sunday, waiting for the R train to see *CHICAGO *with my BF and my *EO Quilted MAC!* Can't express how much I adore this purse!



You look great! Love the matching hat and MAC. Hope you had a wonderful night out with your BF.


----------



## travelerscloset

Hahaha... you noticed huh...  I've been spying on Nikki photos and I'm still trying to figure out if I can carry her well... and if I wouldn't be stressed reaching out for stuff... I have the bag organizer thingy and the nikky has some sort of base so maybe this style can work for me... hmmm... 



ceedoan said:


> aww thx traveler!! too sweet!!  i notice u don't have a nikki in your collection yet.....


----------



## travelerscloset

Brought GA Mattie to work... GA Mattie is already jealous with her RM sisters I recently purchased that are getting all the attention


----------



## travelerscloset

^ sorry for the huge photos...


----------



## JennyErin

Looking good Travelers!!


----------



## ceedoan

discoAMOUR said:


> Here's me, last week Sunday, waiting for the R train to see *CHICAGO *with my BF and my *EO Quilted MAC!* Can't express how much I adore this purse!


 
omg dee dee u look ADORBS!!! gawd, love the cute outfit/color combo (orange + olive = perfect!!!) and ur EO MAC!!!! 



discoAMOUR said:


> OMG almost forgot!!!
> Here's my BF posing and photographing my bags. He saw me trying to take photos of them while he was waiting ofr me to settle down to eat cupcakes and watch boardwalk Empire. I guess he decided he could do a better job and said, "No No No...let me show you a good way to do it...Put this up here...and slant this one downward..."
> lololol LOVE HIM!!!


aww such a sweet bf!!! mad props!! (and good work too with making sure they can all be seen in the shot!!) hehebtw... girlll the gorgeous pics are a reminder of how purdy that leopard mini MAC is!!! i can't wait to get mine delivered!! we'll be mini MAC twinkies!!!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> Hahaha... you noticed huh...  I've been spying on Nikki photos and I'm still trying to figure out if I can carry her well... and if I wouldn't be stressed reaching out for stuff... I have the bag organizer thingy and the nikky has some sort of base so maybe this style can work for me... hmmm...


 
not meaning to enable..... after all, we both agreed to slow down with the RM hunt/purchasing... (at least until after the new year!) but yes, please give nikki a chance!! i swear this is the BEST hobo i've ever owned!! it falls so nicely next to your body and does not look overwhelming.. such a great bag!! 



travelerscloset said:


> Brought GA Mattie to work... GA Mattie is already jealous with her RM sisters I recently purchased that are getting all the attention


 
i'm ga-ga for GA mattie!!!   and u look lovely as always!!


----------



## ceedoan

kiwishopper said:


> DH caught me busily shuffling through the RM bags for my TPF sisters hahaha!


 
kiwi - u look so cute!! thanks for shuffling for us!!  did u end up getting anything??


----------



## discoAMOUR

*traveler*, you look good!!! I can't believe how amazed I am about how huge the Mattie is! Everytime is as iss I've never seen one before! Isn't that weird?


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Thank you, my ladies!!!!! Jenny, Sophie, Traveler, and Tara!!!* I had a ball. Having fun is only better with an RM!


----------



## kiwishopper

ceedoan said:


> kiwi - u look so cute!! thanks for shuffling for us!!  did u end up getting anything??



Haha you are welcome  I wanted to do that anyway ll I saw another girl busily looking, taking pics and texting some RMs at tge same time too lol
No I had self control and didn't get a thing. I was tempted to get that big Affair though! It's do practical and pretty :<


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks you *Jen*!**!


JennyErin said:


> Looking good Travelers!!


 
Hi* Cee*! Thanks for equalizing me awhile ago  I needed that!
Hmmm... I will find the right Nikki for me next year ( next year being 3 weeks from now?!)

GA is such a great leather!


ceedoan said:


> not meaning to enable..... after all, we both
> agreed to slow down with the RM hunt/purchasing... (at least until after the new year!) but yes, please give nikki a chance!! i swear this is the BEST hobo i've ever owned!! it falls so nicely next to your body and does not look overwhelming.. such a great bag!!
> 
> i'm ga-ga for GA mattie!!!  and u look lovely as always!!


 

Hi *Disco*! I know, right?! Hahaha, and my photos didn't help, lol! It fits a ton of stuff  I just love the lines and shape of the mattie that my 3rd is on its way 


discoAMOUR said:


> *traveler*, you look good!!! I can't believe how amazed I am about how huge the Mattie is! Everytime is as iss I've never seen one before! Isn't that weird?


----------



## luvs*it*

discoAMOUR said:


> *kiwi*...that black leather looks smooth and distressed. HAUTE! great choice babe!
> 
> Here's me, last week Sunday, waiting for the R train to see *CHICAGO *with my BF and my *EO Quilted MAC!* Can't express how much I adore this purse!


 
*~*That color is gorgeous...love it!!*~*



discoAMOUR said:


> OMG almost forgot!!!
> Here's my BF posing and photographing my bags. He saw me trying to take photos of them while he was waiting ofr me to settle down to eat cupcakes and watch boardwalk Empire. I guess he decided he could do a better job and said, "No No No...let me show you a good way to do it...Put this up here...and slant this one downward..."
> lololol LOVE HIM!!!


 
*~*Awwww that is so cute!!! I love the way he stacked/positioned the bags to show them off in the best way possible! Adorbs.  *~*



travelerscloset said:


> Brought GA Mattie to work... GA Mattie is already jealous with her RM sisters I recently purchased that are getting all the attention


 
*~*You look great (as always)!!*~*


----------



## discoAMOUR

luvs*it* said:


> *~*That color is gorgeous...love it!!*~*
> 
> *~*Awwww that is so cute!!! I love the way he stacked/positioned the bags to show them off in the best way possible! Adorbs.  *~*


 
Thanks babe!!! he is a sweetheart in truth! And looks like he's a better Minkette than me! lol


----------



## AJ1025

travelerscloset said:


> Brought GA Mattie to work... GA Mattie is already jealous with her RM sisters I recently purchased that are getting all the attention



That Mattie looks _stunning _on you, *travelerscloset*!  So cute and such a rich color!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Looking superFINE everyone!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *luv*, *AJ* and *rx*!  I love GA mattie to pieces 



luvs*it* said:


> *~*You look great (as always)!!*~*


 


AJ1025 said:


> That Mattie looks _stunning _on you, *travelerscloset*! So cute and such a rich color!


 


rx4dsoul said:


> Looking superFINE everyone!!!


----------



## thedseer

discoAMOUR said:


> OMG almost forgot!!!
> Here's my BF posing and photographing my bags. He saw me trying to take photos of them while he was waiting ofr me to settle down to eat cupcakes and watch boardwalk Empire. I guess he decided he could do a better job and said, "No No No...let me show you a good way to do it...Put this up here...and slant this one downward..."
> lololol LOVE HIM!!!



too cute! i love when the minkettes' guys help out with mod shots and stuff like that. i think if my dbf saw me taking pictures of bags he'd just laugh at me and walk away. 

travelers - you have such great bags! love your mattie and you carry her well.


----------



## discoAMOUR

thedseer said:


> too cute! i love when the minkettes' guys help out with mod shots and stuff like that. i think if my dbf saw me taking pictures of bags he'd just laugh at me and walk away.


 
oh yes..he laughs at me, and then says "you're so nerdy" and then (thankfully) he follows with "but, it's soo cute!" that makes me feel a little shameful and then super happy!!! Men...they bring you down, then lift you back up...what's up with that?!?! weird. lol


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *thedseer*!  


thedseer said:


> travelers - you have such great bags! love your mattie and you carry her well.


----------



## travelerscloset

...with PH Zip MAM


----------



## saralaughs

Smile gorgeous!  She looks stunning!


----------



## travelerscloset

saralaughs said:


> Smile gorgeous! She looks stunning!


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> ...with PH Zip MAM



You look awesome girl! Every size bag looks great on you! You + a MAM = Gorgeousness!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *Tara*  Could you believe I already have four MAMs already? (2 in transit).  Since I only have one MAB, I feel the need for another one... I just started an SO thread for a MAB.  I got clearance from Nicole that the specs is possible... It will be a "cousin" of your BBW MAM...  I hope we get enough girls to sign up...




TaraPep said:


> You look awesome girl! Every size bag looks great on you! You + a MAM = Gorgeousness!


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> Thanks *Tara*  Could you believe I already have four MAMs already? (2 in transit).  Since I only have one MAB, I feel the need for another one... I just started an SO thread for a MAB.  I got clearance from Nicole that the specs is possible... It will be a "cousin" of your BBW MAM...  I hope we get enough girls to sign up...



That's awesome! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Code Blue

My black Affair and me this weekend. I don't think the bf got any good pics of my bag in this weekend... ush:


----------



## travelerscloset

TaraPep said:


> That's awesome! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## snakeygoddess

Busy day off from work, but running around doing errands. With my favorite bag ever, PH MAM.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

snakeygoddess said:


> Busy day off from work, but running around doing errands. With my favorite bag ever, PH MAM.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1542044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1542046



Love it!  It's got a GREAT slouch to it!!


----------



## travelerscloset

That black Affair is gorgeous *Code Blue*!





Code Blue said:


> My black Affair and me this weekend. I don't think the bf got any good pics of my bag in this weekend... ush:


 

We're bag twins *snakeygoddess!* I love the slouch on yours! 


snakeygoddess said:


> Busy day off from work, but running around doing errands. With my favorite bag ever, PH MAM.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1542044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1542046


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Wore my one and only MAC, Camel Hearthrob out finishing up my Christmas shopping. Also wore it out last weekend and the darn strap broke on me! Luckily my husband was able to fix it well enough to put it back into commission!


----------



## loveuga

scoobiesmomma said:


> Wore my one and only MAC, Camel Hearthrob out finishing up my Christmas shopping. Also wore it out last weekend and the darn strap broke on me! Luckily my husband was able to fix it well enough to put it back into commission!



You look great, J!  Love the whole outfit!


----------



## TaraP

Code Blue said:


> My black Affair and me this weekend. I don't think the bf got any good pics of my bag in this weekend... ush:



Love Black Affairs... Definitely becoming a RM classic.. Looks great on you!


----------



## TaraP

snakeygoddess said:


> Busy day off from work, but running around doing errands. With my favorite bag ever, PH MAM.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1542044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1542046



Beautiful! All the way around, you, the bag, everything!


----------



## TaraP

scoobiesmomma said:


> Wore my one and only MAC, Camel Hearthrob out finishing up my Christmas shopping. Also wore it out last weekend and the darn strap broke on me! Luckily my husband was able to fix it well enough to put it back into commission!



You look great and comfortable... Your MAC looks fab. I definitely need to switch into a MAC while shopping. Good luck finishing up your list!


----------



## thegoreprincess

travelerscloset said:


> ...with PH Zip MAM



PH MAM looks great on you!


----------



## thegoreprincess

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...fun-rm-adventures-619012-27.html#post20550004


----------



## thegoreprincess

Code Blue said:


> My black Affair and me this weekend. I don't think the bf got any good pics of my bag in this weekend... ush:



Super fab! Bag twins! 

Bummer we didn't meet up again, but there is always next time  Glad to hear you had fun!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *TGP*! 


thegoreprincess said:


> PH MAM looks great on you!


----------



## travelerscloset

The leather on that MAC looks buttery soft!  The chain on it looks great too! You carry it well!


scoobiesmomma said:


> Wore my one and only MAC, Camel Hearthrob out finishing up my Christmas shopping. Also wore it out last weekend and the darn strap broke on me! Luckily my husband was able to fix it well enough to put it back into commission!


 

You rock TGP! That Affair looks gorgeous!


thegoreprincess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...fun-rm-adventures-619012-27.html#post20550004


----------



## sophiebed

thegoreprincess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...fun-rm-adventures-619012-27.html#post20550004



Love it!


----------



## discoAMOUR

thegoreprincess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...fun-rm-adventures-619012-27.html#post20550004


 
*TGP*...is that an oversized Affair!! HOLY CRAP! 
Just saw the spikes...DEF HUATE!


----------



## discoAMOUR

scoobiesmomma said:


> Wore my one and only MAC, Camel Hearthrob out finishing up my Christmas shopping. Also wore it out last weekend and the darn strap broke on me! Luckily my husband was able to fix it well enough to put it back into commission!


 
HEY stranger!!! How are you?! Lookin good! Love that camel color! TDF!


----------



## discoAMOUR

HOT STUFF...my PH MAM Sistas...*Traveler and Snakey!!*


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Me with my new MAM...sorry the pic is slightly blurry (I had just gotten off work, so I was a little tired).*~*


----------



## luvs*it*

scoobiesmomma said:


> Wore my one and only MAC, Camel Hearthrob out finishing up my Christmas shopping. Also wore it out last weekend and the darn strap broke on me! Luckily my husband was able to fix it well enough to put it back into commission!


 
*~*Cute!!!*~*



thegoreprincess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...fun-rm-adventures-619012-27.html#post20550004


 
*~*Super fab...beautiful pic too!!*~*


----------



## discoAMOUR

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Me with my new MAM...sorry the pic is slightly blurry (I had just gotten off work, so I was a little tired).*~*


 
Lookin haute Luv!!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

discoAMOUR said:


> Lookin haute Luv!!!!


 
*~*Thank you!!  *~*


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> ...with PH Zip MAM


 


Code Blue said:


> My black Affair and me this weekend. I don't think the bf got any good pics of my bag in this weekend... ush:


 


snakeygoddess said:


> Busy day off from work, but running around doing errands. With my favorite bag ever, PH MAM.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1542044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1542046


 
*~*All of you ladies look great with your RM's!!*~*


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Okay, so I just did this whole multi-quote long schpeal to say thank you to each and everyone who commented on my picture, but it's not letting me post. =( I have been having lots of trouble posting on the forum in the past few weeks... Did so well today that I thought my bad luck with that was over, but I guess not! I do appreciate each and every one of your comments, so thank you kindly for your thoughts and sweet words!


----------



## thegoreprincess

discoAMOUR said:


> *TGP*...is that an oversized Affair!! HOLY CRAP!
> Just saw the spikes...DEF HUATE!



Yes! It is the Large Spiked Affair.


----------



## besabonita

Everyone looks fabulous with their RM's! I love looking at this thread and all the stylish minkettes, I will contribute again one day....mainly been carrying a big diaper bag


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the whole shebang *luvs*!!!! ... the outfit, the scarf, the boots... and ofcourse the bag  You look super hot!!!


luvs*it* said:


> *~*Me with my new MAM...sorry the pic is slightly blurry (I had just gotten off work, so I was a little tired).*~*


----------



## Robinn

travelerscloset said:


> ...with PH Zip MAM





snakeygoddess said:


> Busy day off from work, but running around doing errands. With my favorite bag ever, PH MAM.
> 
> View attachment 1542044
> 
> 
> View attachment 1542046



OMG two PH zip mam on one page!!!   And both lovely models.


----------



## travelerscloset

So fun *Robinn*! Thanks 


Robinn said:


> OMG two PH zip mam on one page!!!  And both lovely models.


----------



## Code Blue

thegoreprincess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...fun-rm-adventures-619012-27.html#post20550004


 
Love it!  We can be bag twins whenever we finally meet!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Me with my new MAM...sorry the pic is slightly blurry (I had just gotten off work, so I was a little tired).*~*



Love it!!  Looks great!


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> I love the whole shebang *luvs*!!!! ... the outfit, the scarf, the boots... and ofcourse the bag  You look super hot!!!


 


Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Love it!! Looks great!


 
*~*Thank you!!  *~*


----------



## JennyErin

Everyone is still looking amazing!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

You look great, love that scarf!!!


luvs*it* said:


> *~*Cute!!!*~*
> 
> 
> 
> *~*Super fab...beautiful pic too!!*~*





luvs*it* said:


> *~*Me with my new MAM...sorry the pic is slightly blurry (I had just gotten off work, so I was a little tired).*~*





loveuga said:


> You look great, J!  Love the whole outfit!





TaraPep said:


> You look great and comfortable... Your MAC looks fab. I definitely need to switch into a MAC while shopping. Good luck finishing up your list!





travelerscloset said:


> The leather on that MAC looks buttery soft!  The chain on it looks great too! You carry it well!
> 
> 
> 
> You rock TGP! That Affair looks gorgeous!


----------



## snakeygoddess

Thank you all for the comments on  my PH MAM.  It is truly the BEST bag that I've ever owned!  I use it practically every day, and it just looks better and better every time I take it out


----------



## thegoreprincess

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Me with my new MAM...sorry the pic is slightly blurry (I had just gotten off work, so I was a little tired).*~*



You look fabulous!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

thegoreprincess said:


> You look fabulous!!!


 
*~*Thank you!!*~*


----------



## thegoreprincess

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...fun-rm-adventures-619012-28.html#post20559902


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^ Love it! You look great _Ms. P_!!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

^ Thank you! This Affair is AWESOME.


----------



## Code Blue

thegoreprincess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...fun-rm-adventures-619012-28.html#post20559902


 
You look fabulous!


----------



## sophiebed

thegoreprincess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...fun-rm-adventures-619012-28.html#post20559902



You look great!


----------



## thegoreprincess

sophiebed said:


> You look great!



Thank you!


----------



## ghall

thegoreprincess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...fun-rm-adventures-619012-28.html#post20559902


hot!!!


----------



## ghall

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Me with my new MAM...sorry the pic is slightly blurry (I had just gotten off work, so I was a little tired).*~*


gorgeous! love your boots and scarf too!


----------



## VydaVeda

You all look FABULOUS with your bags!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

thegoreprincess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...fun-rm-adventures-619012-28.html#post20559902



You wear it so well!! And love the studded cuff too


----------



## TaraP

thegoreprincess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...fun-rm-adventures-619012-28.html#post20559902



Love the large Affair on you! Even though you're so petite, it doesn't overpower you. You really rock it hard, looks awesome.  Loving all of you recent pics.


----------



## saralaughs

TGP, I swear, you have that style where you absolutely rock every bag I see you with.  Be it classic, funky, edgy, bohemian.  LOVE IT.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Thank you, everyone


----------



## luvs*it*

ghall said:


> gorgeous! love your boots and scarf too!


 
*~*Thanks love!!  *~*


----------



## TaraP

Finished my sleeve yesterday.. Brought along Royal Brown Basket Weave MAM.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

TaraPep said:


> Finished my sleeve yesterday.. Brought along Royal Brown Basket Weave MAM.



 Wow, that sleeve is insane _*Tara*_!!! It's gorgeous and it matches your RM!!! Congrats and getting it finished...I am sure that was a major undertaking!


----------



## luvs*it*

TaraPep said:


> Finished my sleeve yesterday.. Brought along Royal Brown Basket Weave MAM.


 
*~*Your sleeve is absolutely stunning...what a beautiful work of art; love it!!! Love the MAM too!!*~*


----------



## TaraP

scoobiesmomma said:


> Wow, that sleeve is insane _*Tara*_!!! It's gorgeous and it matches your RM!!! Congrats and getting it finished...I am sure that was a major undertaking!






			
				luvs*it* said:
			
		

> *~*Your sleeve is absolutely stunning...what a beautiful work of art; love it!!! Love the MAM too!!*~*



Thanks so much! It was a 5 hour session and I am totally hurting today. I'm trying to get ready for work right now and even worse, my work Christmas party is tonight. 
I loved staring over at my MAM while in the chair. It put a smile on my face...


----------



## scoobiesmomma

TaraPep said:


> Thanks so much! It was a 5 hour session and I am totally hurting today. I'm trying to get ready for work right now and even worse, my work Christmas party is tonight.
> I loved staring over at my MAM while in the chair. It put a smile on my face...




OUCH!! That sounds painfull.  I am such a big ninny about stuff like that, one reason I think you'd likely never see me in a tattoo chair!  I admire your courage and dedication and I hope you enjoy your beautiful work of art!!


----------



## spartancoaster

Your sleeve is amazing Tara!  5 hours, wow!  The longest I sat was for 3 hours, and I was ready to be done when it was over.  If you get a chance, can you post more pics of your sleeve?


----------



## baghag411

*Tara*--That piece is stunning!!!!  I admire your courage and dedication to sit for a five hour session.  I love how the MAM matches!!  You are simply bada$$!!


----------



## JennyErin

*TGP* The Affair looks like it was made for you!! 

*Tara* As always, you make all your RMs look amazing! Your Rbbw goes great with your sleeve too!!!


----------



## jo712

Been out of the RM loop for quite a bit, but here's me with my ever-trusty-formal-event-staple stud fling!


----------



## kiwishopper

TaraPep said:


> Finished my sleeve yesterday.. Brought along Royal Brown Basket Weave MAM.



Tara you look amazing! Those tattoos are pieces of art!!


----------



## luvs*it*

jo712 said:


> Been out of the RM loop for quite a bit, but here's me with my ever-trusty-formal-event-staple stud fling!


 
*~*Love that Fling...your dress is pretty too!*~*


----------



## baghag411

Beautiful dress!!



jo712 said:


> Been out of the RM loop for quite a bit, but here's me with my ever-trusty-formal-event-staple stud fling!


----------



## kiwishopper

At the store with cheetah covet


----------



## baghag411

Damn that bag is hot Kiwi!!


----------



## kiwishopper

baghag411 said:


> Damn that bag is hot Kiwi!!



Haha thanks BH!! I'm not dressed very well today so just wanted to showcase the bag


----------



## rx4dsoul

kiwishopper said:


> At the store with cheetah covet



Totally hot purse!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Love that Kiwi!!  The cheetah is beautiful!


----------



## luvs*it*

kiwishopper said:


> At the store with cheetah covet


 
*~*Love it!!*~*


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Kiwi*...LOVE your covet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robinn

At DSW on Friday with my BBW MAC.... Surrounded by SHOES.  Yep, as it should be.


----------



## discoAMOUR

I LOVE your MAC *Robinn*!!! So glad you're feeling better!


----------



## luvs*it*

Robinn said:


> At DSW on Friday with my BBW MAC.... Surrounded by SHOES. Yep, as it should be.


 
*~*Love that BBW MAC!!*~*


----------



## sophiebed

kiwishopper said:


> At the store with cheetah covet



'Covet' is the right name for that bag... I want!


----------



## travelerscloset

Congrats *Tara* on your sleeves! Wow! 5 hours 
I love the way your sleeves and the RBBW MAM have matching colors 




TaraPep said:


> Finished my sleeve yesterday.. Brought along Royal Brown Basket Weave MAM.


----------



## travelerscloset

Lovely dress *jo*! Your clutch is beautiful!


jo712 said:


> Been out of the RM loop for quite a bit, but here's me with my ever-trusty-formal-event-staple stud fling!


 
Gorgeous Covet *Kiwi*! Your shoes are so cute, too!


kiwishopper said:


> At the store with cheetah covet


 

Looking good *Robinn*! I hope you're feeling better... That BBW MAC is TDF!  


Robinn said:


> At DSW on Friday with my BBW MAC.... Surrounded by SHOES. Yep, as it should be.


----------



## saralaughs

Love that MAC Robinn!  Looks great on you!


----------



## MKNS

Hi,
This is one of my favorite threads!  I love seeing how everyone looks with their RMs. 
This is me and my Mustard Croc MAC last week on the way to my son's third grade Holiday Concert.


----------



## rx4dsoul

MKNS said:


> Hi,
> This is one of my favorite threads!  I love seeing how everyone looks with their RMs.
> This is me and my Mustard Croc MAC last week on the way to my son's third grade Holiday Concert.



The color looks great with your outfit!


----------



## travelerscloset

You look great *MKNS*! I love the color and texture of your MAC! 



MKNS said:


> Hi,
> This is one of my favorite threads! I love seeing how everyone looks with their RMs.
> This is me and my Mustard Croc MAC last week on the way to my son's third grade Holiday Concert.


----------



## TaraP

jo712 said:


> Been out of the RM loop for quite a bit, but here's me with my ever-trusty-formal-event-staple stud fling!



Wow.. You look stunning... Great dress and your Fling is the perfect matching bag..


----------



## TaraP

kiwishopper said:


> At the store with cheetah covet



Love the Cheetah Covet.. I love that you always rotate your bags.. Always new fun pics from you.


----------



## Code Blue

TaraPep said:


> Finished my sleeve yesterday.. Brought along Royal Brown Basket Weave MAM.


 
I love your sleeve, *Tara*! Looks great!



jo712 said:


> Been out of the RM loop for quite a bit, but here's me with my ever-trusty-formal-event-staple stud fling!


 
Gorgeous!!



kiwishopper said:


> At the store with cheetah covet


 
Love the Cheetah!


----------



## Code Blue

MKNS said:


> Hi,
> This is one of my favorite threads! I love seeing how everyone looks with their RMs.
> This is me and my Mustard Croc MAC last week on the way to my son's third grade Holiday Concert.


 
Haven't seen you around in a while... Love the pop of color your bag adds to your outfit. Goes with your shirt too!


----------



## TaraP

Robinn said:


> At DSW on Friday with my BBW MAC.... Surrounded by SHOES.  Yep, as it should be.



Ahhhh...DSW... Shoe heaven... Love your BBW MAC! Looks perfect on you.. Best bag for shoppin...


----------



## TaraP

MKNS said:


> Hi,
> This is one of my favorite threads!  I love seeing how everyone looks with their RMs.
> This is me and my Mustard Croc MAC last week on the way to my son's third grade Holiday Concert.



You look fantastic! Beautiful Mustard Croc MAC! Hope you had a great time at the concert..


----------



## MKNS

Thank you *rx4dsoul*, *travelerscloset*, *Code Blue*, and *TaraPep*!!
*Code Blue* - yeah, I haven't been able to post as much as I would like.   Work and the kids are keeping me super busy.  I'm mostly are lurker now.


----------



## TaraP

scoobiesmomma said:


> OUCH!! That sounds painfull.  I am such a big ninny about stuff like that, one reason I think you'd likely never see me in a tattoo chair!  I admire your courage and dedication and I hope you enjoy your beautiful work of art!!



*Thanks so much... It's like therapy for me. Guess that's why I'm always there...lol*




			
				spartancoaster said:
			
		

> Your sleeve is amazing Tara! 5 hours, wow! The longest I sat was for 3 hours, and I was ready to be done when it was over. If you get a chance, can you post more pics of your sleeve?



*Thank you! Sure.. Here are links to the tattoo thread...

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/doo-yoo-tattoo-34754-182.html#post20260326

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/doo-yoo-tattoo-34754-186.html#post20579009*




			
				baghag411 said:
			
		

> Tara--That piece is stunning!!!! I admire your courage and dedication to sit for a five hour session. I love how the MAM matches!! You are simply bada$$!!



*Thanks! I appreciate the props... 
*



			
				JennyErin said:
			
		

> Tara As always, you make all your RMs look amazing! Your Rbbw goes great with your sleeve too!!!



*Thanks Jenny! I've been carrying RBBW MAM for a good week now.. Just love that bag!*




			
				kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Tara you look amazing! Those tattoos are pieces of art!!



*Thank you Kiwi! They're my best accessory, besides my RMs....
*



			
				travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Congrats Tara on your sleeves! Wow! 5 hours
> I love the way your sleeves and the RBBW MAM have matching colors



*Thanks girl! It took about 12 hours in all to get this baby done.. So worth it in my book..
*



			
				Code Blue said:
			
		

> I love your sleeve, Tara! Looks great!



*Thank you! *


----------



## travelerscloset

So inspiring!!! That 12 hours is so worth it!!! Look at that work of art!  



TaraPep said:


> *Thanks girl! It took about 12 hours in all to get this baby done.. So worth it in my book..*


----------



## saralaughs

Tara, I'm so embarassed to admit this...but I think I have a bit of a girl crush on you. *runs* LOVE your sleeve.  The colors are so brillant.


----------



## luvs*it*

MKNS said:


> Hi,
> This is one of my favorite threads! I love seeing how everyone looks with their RMs.
> This is me and my Mustard Croc MAC last week on the way to my son's third grade Holiday Concert.


 
*~*I love the color on you!!*~*


----------



## Belle79

TaraPep said:


> Finished my sleeve yesterday.. Brought along Royal Brown Basket Weave MAM.


 
It came out beautifuly Tara, congratulations on getting through it!


----------



## kiwishopper

So cute! Love how you kind of match your top with the mustard!! The yellow/black combo is just awesome!! 



MKNS said:


> Hi,
> This is one of my favorite threads! I love seeing how everyone looks with their RMs.
> This is me and my Mustard Croc MAC last week on the way to my son's third grade Holiday Concert.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

MKNS said:


> Hi,
> This is one of my favorite threads!  I love seeing how everyone looks with their RMs.
> This is me and my Mustard Croc MAC last week on the way to my son's third grade Holiday Concert.



You look great! I always love this MAC combo!!


----------



## MKNS

Thank you *luvsit*, *kiwishopper*, and *scoobiesmomma*.


----------



## JennyErin

MKNS said:


> Hi,
> This is one of my favorite threads!  I love seeing how everyone looks with their RMs.
> This is me and my Mustard Croc MAC last week on the way to my son's third grade Holiday Concert.



Love this! You look awesome!!


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> So inspiring!!! That 12 hours is so worth it!!! Look at that work of art!



*Thanks friend! I always wanted to do this but my job held me back. I've been there close to 10 years now. They know me and know what I'm capable of so I don't have to worry about judgment anymore. *




			
				saralaughs said:
			
		

> Tara, I'm so embarassed to admit this...but I think I have a bit of a girl crush on you. *runs* LOVE your sleeve. The colors are so brillant.



*Haha! Thank you! You made me blush.  *




			
				Belle79 said:
			
		

> It came out beautifuly Tara, congratulations on getting through it!



*Thank you Belle! I miss you!*


----------



## rx4dsoul

TaraPep said:


> Finished my sleeve yesterday.. Brought along Royal Brown Basket Weave MAM.


Now THAT is what I call art. beautiful colors and execution...like a bouquet on your arm.



jo712 said:


> Been out of the RM loop for quite a bit, but here's me with my ever-trusty-formal-event-staple stud fling!


This is super cute...


----------



## baghag411

*MKNS*--Mustard is one of my favorite yellows and it looks spectacular with your outfit!  I hope you had a good time at the concert!


----------



## ceedoan

TaraPep said:


> Finished my sleeve yesterday.. Brought along Royal Brown Basket Weave MAM.



tara, WOW WOW WOW!!! absolutely gorgeous and truly a work of art - ur artist effin rocks!!! sleeve totally took the spotlight on this one (don't worry royal/BBW MAM, still love u too! )


----------



## ceedoan

MKNS said:


> Hi,
> This is one of my favorite threads!  I love seeing how everyone looks with their RMs.
> This is me and my Mustard Croc MAC last week on the way to my son's third grade Holiday Concert.



MKNS - u look beautiful!! i love gray&yellow together!!!!!


----------



## ceedoan

xmas shopping at BR in dallas!





here we are after my DH got some work done


----------



## travelerscloset

I really, really want to get one done... I just couldn't coin the image I want made... From where did you get the inspiration for yours?



TaraPep said:


> *Thanks friend! I always wanted to do this but my job held me back. I've been there close to 10 years now. They know me and know what I'm capable of so I don't have to worry about judgment anymore. *


----------



## travelerscloset

*Cee!* I miss your photos! Looking good as always! That *MAC* is the perfect accessory!!!



ceedoan said:


> xmas shopping at BR in dallas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here we are after my DH got some work done


----------



## saralaughs

Cee, you are too damn cute.  Come coordinate my wardrobe?


----------



## luvs*it*

ceedoan said:


> xmas shopping at BR in dallas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here we are after my DH got some work done


 
*~*You look fab (love that first outfit)!!*~*


----------



## ghall

Everyone looks FANTABULOUS!!!!
Cute outfuts Cee!
Tara- GORGEOUS!!! and I love your sleeve!!!


----------



## yangyang

ceedoan said:


> xmas shopping at BR in dallas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here we are after my DH got some work done



I love how you dressed down the mini cheetah! It's so perfect with red


----------



## KatyEm

TaraPep said:


> Finished my sleeve yesterday.. Brought along Royal Brown Basket Weave MAM.



you look great, congrats on finishing your sleeve! it's gorgeous!


----------



## KatyEm

ceedoan said:


> xmas shopping at BR in dallas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here we are after my DH got some work done



love your mini mac, it looks great on you!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Pics are so cute...Ms. Cutie-pie!



ceedoan said:


> xmas shopping at BR in dallas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here we are after my DH got some work done


----------



## ghall

Cream patent quilted mac


----------



## luvs*it*

ghall said:


> Cream patent quilted mac


 
*~*You look great....love your CQP MAC & your outfit!!*~*


----------



## kiwishopper

Ghall, so cute! I like how you paired it with the knit hat!! 



ghall said:


> Cream patent quilted mac


----------



## ceedoan

ghall said:


> Cream patent quilted mac



ghall - girllll u look so cute!! i love the whole outfit! bag twinky, you're making me miss my CQP MAC!! left her at home cause i couldn't take them all with me!!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *Cee!* I miss your photos! Looking good as always! That *MAC* is the perfect accessory!!!





saralaughs said:


> Cee, you are too damn cute.  Come coordinate my wardrobe?



you are too damn sweet sara!!! hehe and i'd love to!! 



luvs*it* said:


> *~*You look fab (love that first outfit)!!*~*





ghall said:


> Everyone looks FANTABULOUS!!!!
> Cute outfuts Cee!
> Tara- GORGEOUS!!! and I love your sleeve!!!





yangyang said:


> I love how you dressed down the mini cheetah! It's so perfect with red





KatyEm said:


> love your mini mac, it looks great on you!





discoAMOUR said:


> Pics are so cute...Ms. Cutie-pie!




 all!!! i swear mini MAC is such a diva - she's so versatile too!!  i want one of the snake versions that's out for spring - AQUA snake has my name on it!!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

ghall said:


> Cream patent quilted mac



That MAC is stunning!!!  MUST. FIND. ONE.


----------



## VydaVeda

TaraPep said:


> Finished my sleeve yesterday.. Brought along Royal Brown Basket Weave MAM.


 

*WOW Tara*..... your sleeve looks *FANTASTIC *!!!! Goes perfectly with your RBBW MAM!!!!


----------



## VydaVeda

kiwishopper said:


> At the store with cheetah covet


 

*kiwi* ..... LOVE the cheetah covet!!!!!!


----------



## VydaVeda

*Robinn, MKNS, and Ghall*.......  LOVE your MAC's! They look great on all of you


----------



## MolMol

ghall said:


> Cream patent quilted mac



looks so good on you!


----------



## ghall

Thank you so much my friends


----------



## rx4dsoul

*Ghall*...This outfit is sooo cool! And the bag is TDF!!


----------



## ghall

Thanks RX!! i just got the cardy from H&M. I am obsessed with catdies, even more so to the ones with suede elbow patches


----------



## Code Blue

ghall said:


> Cream patent quilted mac


 
Looking good!  I like the hat.


----------



## ceedoan

On our way to my hometown - Houston baby!!!!! Yay can't wait to see my family and friends!!!


----------



## saralaughs

Awww!

Yay!  Have fun, safe travels and Happy Holidays Cee!


----------



## snakeygoddess

On my way out with my Little Secret.


----------



## travelerscloset

the Little Secret is dainty! 


snakeygoddess said:


> On my way out with my Little Secret.
> 
> View attachment 1546903


----------



## travelerscloset

Hope you had a great trip *C*!  That Harewood Mattie is gorgeous!



ceedoan said:


> On our way to my hometown - Houston baby!!!!! Yay can't wait to see my family and friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 1546876
> 
> 
> View attachment 1546877


----------



## luvs*it*

ceedoan said:


> On our way to my hometown - Houston baby!!!!! Yay can't wait to see my family and friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 1546876
> 
> 
> View attachment 1546877


 
*~*Love these pics (Mattie looks cute sitting on top of the bags)!! I need those boots...they are fab!*~*


----------



## rx4dsoul

ghall said:


> Thanks RX!! i just got the cardy from H&M. I am obsessed with catdies, even more so to the ones with suede elbow patches


I love cardies!!! They're the perfect cover-ups for weather in-betweens (when its not too cold but not too warm either), got tons of them...



ceedoan said:


> On our way to my hometown - Houston baby!!!!! Yay can't wait to see my family and friends!!!
> View attachment 1546877


The Mattie looks perfect for travel!
Nice "back-shot" Cee


----------



## rx4dsoul

snakeygoddess said:


> On my way out with my Little Secret.
> 
> View attachment 1546903



That little purse is way tooo cute!


----------



## saralaughs

Wine Nikki.  Mirror courtsey of work.


----------



## yangyang

ghall said:


> Cream patent quilted mac



 Beautiful!! 



snakeygoddess said:


> On my way out with my Little Secret.
> 
> View attachment 1546903



Adorable, makes me want to get one 



saralaughs said:


> Wine Nikki.  Mirror courtsey of work.



That color is gorgeous


----------



## ceedoan

saralaughs said:


> Awww!
> 
> Yay!  Have fun, safe travels and Happy Holidays Cee!





travelerscloset said:


> Hope you had a great trip *C*!  That Harewood Mattie is gorgeous!





luvs*it* said:


> *~*Love these pics (Mattie looks cute sitting on top of the bags)!! I need those boots...they are fab!*~*





rx4dsoul said:


> I love cardies!!! They're the perfect cover-ups for weather in-betweens (when its not too cold but not too warm either), got tons of them...
> 
> 
> The Mattie looks perfect for travel!
> Nice "back-shot" Cee




^^thank u ladies!!!  made it home safe and sound!!! YAYYYY 3 days til christmas!!! :rockettes: tomorrow i'll be running around getting xmas gifts for mom, dad, and brother (yup, i procrastinated!!)  whoo hoo!! pumped!!


----------



## ceedoan

snakeygoddess said:


> On my way out with my Little Secret.
> 
> View attachment 1546903




SG - such a cute little bag with just the right amount of 'tude!! love it!


----------



## ceedoan

saralaughs said:


> Wine Nikki.  Mirror courtsey of work.





sara - alas a mod shot!!! cute gray open cardi and of course wine nikki!!   wine bag twinkies!!! !! wine is SO DEVINE!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Don't you just love Wine?! My next purchase may just be a Nikki! 



saralaughs said:


> Wine Nikki.  Mirror courtsey of work.


----------



## luvs*it*

saralaughs said:


> Wine Nikki. Mirror courtsey of work.


 
*~*Wine Nikki =  Cute sweater too!*~*


----------



## discoAMOUR

*CeeCee*...cute pic of you and your mattie!!!
*Sara*...love the cardi too! Wine nikki...that's something special!


----------



## saralaughs

ceedoan said:


> sara - alas a mod shot!!! cute gray open cardi and of course wine nikki!!  wine bag twinkies!!! !! wine is SO DEVINE!!


 



That shot was just for you Cee.   I LOVE that sweater.  Found it at Old Navy for 50% off.  It's so cozy and cute.

Wine Nikki; she's MY bag.  LOVE her.  And she is so comfy.

Thanks ladies!   And Travelers.  I'm working on you and a Nikki pairing.  It will happen yet!


----------



## travelerscloset

I am at your mercy *sara*  just saw me the _way_ 



saralaughs said:


> That shot was just for you Cee.  I LOVE that sweater. Found it at Old Navy for 50% off. It's so cozy and cute.
> Wine Nikki; she's MY bag. LOVE her. And she is so comfy.
> Thanks ladies!  *And Travelers. I'm working on you and a Nikki pairing. It will happen yet!*


----------



## travelerscloset

GE MAttie


----------



## rx4dsoul

saralaughs said:


> Wine Nikki.  Mirror courtsey of work.


Looks great on you!
WINE is probably one of the best (if not THE best!) RM colors I've seen around...



travelerscloset said:


> GE MAttie


Ahhh...a Mattie...It's the only large-sized RM bag I lust after...


----------



## discoAMOUR

yay traveler!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

I know , I know...it's not my much longed-for avatar...but hey! I gotta have something! 
So here is me with my first ever Boyfriend Clutch in Navy with Silver hw. I love this little bag


----------



## discoAMOUR

RX...so cute in your BF!!!! Congrats!!! Finally!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

That BF is so nice *RX*! I initially thought the BF is a casual kind of bag but you totally convinced me otherwise with the dainty pairing with your lovely dress!!! Beautiful!



rx4dsoul said:


> I know , I know...it's not my much longed-for avatar...but hey! I gotta have something!
> So here is me with my first ever Boyfriend Clutch in Navy with Silver hw. I love this little bag


----------



## travelerscloset

discoAMOUR said:


> yay traveler!!!


----------



## saralaughs

travelerscloset said:


> GE MAttie


 
Smile, you look GORGEOUS!


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> GE MAttie


 


rx4dsoul said:


> I know , I know...it's not my much longed-for avatar...but hey! I gotta have something!
> So here is me with my first ever Boyfriend Clutch in Navy with Silver hw. I love this little bag


 
*~*Cute pics ladies!!!*~*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you love!!! 



saralaughs said:


> Smile, you look GORGEOUS!


 






luvs*it* said:


> *~*Cute pics ladies!!!*~*


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> That BF is so nice *RX*! I initially thought the BF is a casual kind of bag but you totally convinced me otherwise with the dainty pairing with your lovely dress!!! Beautiful!


Thank you travelers...It's funny you mentioned that because I was actually looking at this bag for  casual use, it just so happened I had on a dress for the day and I saw that it could work too.



luvs*it* said:


> *~*Cute pics ladies!!!*~*


Thank you Luvs.


----------



## Sley16

rx4dsoul said:


> I know , I know...it's not my much longed-for avatar...but hey! I gotta have something!
> So here is me with my first ever Boyfriend Clutch in Navy with Silver hw. I love this little bag


So cute! Love the navy and silver.


----------



## beachgirl38

saralaughs said:


> Wine Nikki. Mirror courtsey of work.


 
Oooh old school wine nikki! I just bought old school almond - love it.  I also have a wine nikki with siggy hw.  Love it so much.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

saralaughs said:


> Wine Nikki.  Mirror courtsey of work.



Wine is a great pop of color against your sweater!! Looks at all that slouchy, smooshy goodness!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sley16 said:


> So cute! Love the navy and silver.



Thank you Sley! It's a very basic color that's why I settled for this although I wanted initially to get my avatar for my first BFC (couldn't find it anywhere)  - and I'm certainly not sorry I decided to get the navy.


----------



## saralaughs

beachgirl38 said:


> Oooh old school wine nikki! I just bought old school almond - love it. I also have a wine nikki with siggy hw. Love it so much.


 
oohhh!  I almost bought that bag.  It's beautiful.   And I love my Wine.  She's got mosiac lining too.  Ahhhh, gorgeous!




			
				scoobiesmomma said:
			
		

> Wine is a great pop of color against your sweater!! Looks at all that slouchy, smooshy goodness!


 
Thanks!  I thought it added a bit of something to my usual love of black and gray in my wardrobe.


----------



## snakeygoddess

Going out for a Christmas celebration with my friends, and my silver snake Covet


----------



## kiwishopper

Merry Xmas everyone. I am wearing Cheetah Covet and faux fur coat today! It's chilly!


----------



## thedseer

Looking good everyone!


----------



## thegoreprincess

kiwishopper said:


> Merry Xmas everyone. I am wearing Cheetah Covet and faux fur coat today! It's chilly!



Love these.


----------



## TaraP

snakeygoddess said:


> Going out for a Christmas celebration with my friends, and my silver snake Covet
> 
> View attachment 1549073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1549074



You look hot! Love the sleeves on your dress and that jacket is too pretty... Your Covet looks perfect with the outfit..  Hope you had a great night out!


----------



## TaraP

kiwishopper said:


> Merry Xmas everyone. I am wearing Cheetah Covet and faux fur coat today! It's chilly!



Beautiful Covet! Love the way everybody rocks theirs! Good look kiwi...


----------



## TaraP

ghall said:


> Cream patent quilted mac



Love everything about this photo!


----------



## luvs*it*

snakeygoddess said:


> Going out for a Christmas celebration with my friends, and my silver snake Covet
> 
> View attachment 1549073
> 
> 
> View attachment 1549074


 
*~*Love the sleeves on your top (& the Covet looks great too)!*~*



kiwishopper said:


> Merry Xmas everyone. I am wearing Cheetah Covet and faux fur coat today! It's chilly!


----------



## TaraP

saralaughs said:


> Wine Nikki.  Mirror courtsey of work.



Great bag, great cardi! 




			
				ceedoan said:
			
		

> On our way to my hometown - Houston baby!!!!! Yay can't wait to see my family and friends!!!



Perfect traveling bag. Hope you had a wonderful time in Houston!




			
				travelerscloset said:
			
		

> GE MAttie



Always love your pics! You and mattie look great.. 




			
				rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> I know , I know...it's not my much longed-for avatar...but hey! I gotta have something!
> So here is me with my first ever Boyfriend Clutch in Navy with Silver hw. I love this little bag



You look awesome! Love the BF on you..  I'm sure you will get your elusive avatar BF one day but for now that Navy is gorgeous!


----------



## sophiebed

kiwishopper said:


> Merry Xmas everyone. I am wearing Cheetah Covet and faux fur coat today! It's chilly!



Gorgeous!


----------



## travelerscloset

Lovely 


kiwishopper said:


> Merry Xmas everyone. I am wearing Cheetah Covet and faux fur coat today! It's chilly!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you* Tara* Happy Holidays!!!



TaraPep said:


> Always love your pics! You and mattie look great..


----------



## discoAMOUR

kiwishopper said:


> Merry Xmas everyone. I am wearing Cheetah Covet and faux fur coat today! It's chilly!



LOVELY kiwi!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

thedseer said:


> Looking good everyone!





TaraPep said:


> You look awesome! Love the BF on you..  I'm sure you will get your elusive avatar BF one day but for now that Navy is gorgeous!



Thank you All!
*Tara*, the BFC is amazing, I'm enjoying this more than my mini macs right now! Hopefully i'll get lucky with my avatar come 2012!


----------



## booksandbags

Just got my cheetah covet


----------



## luvs*it*

booksandbags said:


> Just got my cheetah covet


 
*~*Love it!! Your hat is super cute too!*~*


----------



## travelerscloset

cool hat! gorgeous covet! 


booksandbags said:


> Just got my cheetah covet


----------



## kiwishopper

booksandbags said:


> Just got my cheetah covet



Join the sisterhood of Cheetah covet!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

booksandbags said:


> Just got my cheetah covet



Fierce bag and bag mama!!!


----------



## TaraP

booksandbags said:


> Just got my cheetah covet



Looking good B+B!


----------



## Star15Rin

Love your cheetah covet booksandbags! Looks amazing!


----------



## ceedoan

kiwishopper said:


> Merry Xmas everyone. I am wearing Cheetah Covet and faux fur coat today! It's chilly!



DAMN KIWI~!!! what kind of camera do u have?!?!! WOWZA, the pics are amazing!! i love the fur and of course the covet!!


----------



## ceedoan

TaraPep said:


> Perfect traveling bag. *Hope you had a wonderful time in Houston!*





thx tara - and i did!!! SO MUCH FUN!! i dreaded going back home to Indy and going back to work tomorrow bright and early!!  and i'm working NYE and NY day... boooooo!!


----------



## sophiebed

booksandbags said:


> Just got my cheetah covet



Love it! And your hat is super cute too!


----------



## kiwishopper

lol hi there, thanks for the compliment!! It's a Sony Alpha MEX5N 



ceedoan said:


> DAMN KIWI~!!! what kind of camera do u have?!?!! WOWZA, the pics are amazing!! i love the fur and of course the covet!!


----------



## aliceanna

Hi everyone!  I haven't posted in ages, but I thought I'd join all of you lovely ladies again.  

My black ostrich-embossed MAM:


----------



## aliceanna

Another one--Luggage MAC:


----------



## booksandbags

thank you my gorgeous minkettes! prettiest ladies on the web  

and alice, those pics are amazing!


----------



## discoAMOUR

LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!! Friggin GORGEOUS MAM! Love the ostrich embossed black leather. YUM!



aliceanna said:


> Hi everyone!  I haven't posted in ages, but I thought I'd join all of you lovely ladies again.
> 
> My black ostrich-embossed MAM:





aliceanna said:


> Another one--Luggage MAC:


----------



## discoAMOUR

booksandbags said:


> Just got my cheetah covet



*MEEEEOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!* Love it!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

aliceanna said:


> Another one--Luggage MAC:



Fabulous you and bags!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Alice! You are gorgeous to the nth power! Lovely shots!



aliceanna said:


> Hi everyone!  I haven't posted in ages, but I thought I'd join all of you lovely ladies again.
> 
> My black ostrich-embossed MAM:





aliceanna said:


> Another one--Luggage MAC:


----------



## saralaughs

Alice, so glam, lady!  Love the heels!


----------



## luvs*it*

aliceanna said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't posted in ages, but I thought I'd join all of you lovely ladies again.
> 
> My black ostrich-embossed MAM:


 
*~*That MAM is stunning...now I'm on the hunt for one!! Love your boots too ...where did you get them if you don't mind me asking??*~*


aliceanna said:


> Another one--Luggage MAC:


 
*~*Love the whole look...very chic.*~*


----------



## TaraP

ceedoan said:


> thx tara - and i did!!! SO MUCH FUN!! i dreaded going back home to Indy and going back to work tomorrow bright and early!!  and i'm working NYE and NY day... boooooo!!



Glad to hear you had a great time. Back to real life now. Such a bummer. If it makes you feel any better I worked xmas eve and xmas day and will be working NYE and NY day. Sucks to be me...


----------



## TaraP

aliceanna said:


> Hi everyone!  I haven't posted in ages, but I thought I'd join all of you lovely ladies again.
> 
> My black ostrich-embossed MAM:



Beautiful pics! I love this one a lot. Your Ostrich MAM is gorgeous and just love the boots.


----------



## MolMol

aliceanna said:


> Hi everyone!  I haven't posted in ages, but I thought I'd join all of you lovely ladies again.
> 
> My black ostrich-embossed MAM:



This is an awesome shot! I love your boots what brand are they?


----------



## saralaughs

MolMol said:


> This is an awesome shot! I love your boots what brand are they?


 

Mol, the boots are here:

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-W2011-s/130508/472631/COMBINED+RIDING+BOOT

based on Alice's blog.


----------



## luvs*it*

saralaughs said:


> Mol, the boots are here:
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-W2011-s/130508/472631/COMBINED+RIDING+BOOT
> 
> based on Alice's blog.


----------



## saralaughs

Anytime hon.


----------



## MolMol

saralaughs said:


> Mol, the boots are here:
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...us-W2011-s/130508/472631/COMBINED+RIDING+BOOT
> 
> based on Alice's blog.



thanks! shoulda known to check there haha


----------



## sophiebed

aliceanna said:


> Another one--Luggage MAC:



So gorgeous!


----------



## JennyErin

Love both looks Alice!!! You should post more pics instead of less!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Taking Navy with SHW BFC with me to work ...again...


----------



## aliceanna

JennyErin, thanks so much!  I will try and post more pics this evening .

sophiebed, thank you!

saralaughs, thanks for your kind words and for finding the boots!  They are the Zara Combined Riding Boot.  Not sure if they're still available, though =(.

MolMol, thanks and good luck with the boot hunt.  

TaraPep, thank you!  The Black Ostrich MAM is my absolute favorite.  Classic with a twist!

luvs*it*, thanks, lady!

travelerscloset, you are so sweet!  Thanks so much for your kind words!


----------



## aliceanna

booksandbags, thank you!  

discoAMOUR, thanks!  Glad you like the MAM!  It's a favorite.

rx4dsoul, thanks for your kind words, dear!


----------



## JennyErin

rx4dsoul said:


> Taking Navy with SHW BFC with me to work ...again...


 
This outfit is so cute!! BF looks great on you!


----------



## travelerscloset

...if i lived nearby, I'd bring you a thermos of hot choco 


TaraPep said:


> Glad to hear you had a great time. Back to real life now. Such a bummer. If it makes you feel any better I worked xmas eve and xmas day and will be working NYE and NY day. Sucks to be me...


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the look rx! You carry that BFC like no other!!! 


rx4dsoul said:


> Taking Navy with SHW BFC with me to work ...again...


----------



## rx4dsoul

JennyErin said:


> This outfit is so cute!! BF looks great on you!


Thank you Jenny!!! I'm lovin' the heck outta this lil' purse 



travelerscloset said:


> I love the look rx! You carry that BFC like no other!!!


Thank you Travelers...been really using it with more formal outfits for daily work, like you once noticed!


----------



## aliceanna

rx4dsoul, love the BFC on you!  It's more substantial than I thought--looks like it's great for dressy or casual wear.


----------



## rx4dsoul

aliceanna said:


> rx4dsoul, love the BFC on you!  It's more substantial than I thought--looks like it's great for dressy or casual wear.



Thank you Aliceanna!! I am encouraging EVERYONE to GET A BFC (if they don't already have one)...it is such a great versatile small purse


----------



## aliceanna

Cranberry MAM (smooshiest one I own!)


----------



## just1morebag

my cream and black ummmmmmmmmm,,, what the heck is the name of this bag?? anyways i reallly like her except she doesnt carry all my stuff,,, im used to biguns,,, but this is still one of my favorite bags,,, mainsqueeze?? is that it?


----------



## yangyang

aliceanna said:


> Cranberry MAM (smooshiest one I own!)



It looks like an ad for winter clothing/MAM's! I love the pop of color, especially against the white!


----------



## yangyang

First time taking out my Cameo mini mac  With the chains doubled up! The first image is most true to color, methinks.


----------



## discoAMOUR

aliceanna said:


> Cranberry MAM (smooshiest one I own!)



*Why HELLOOO!!!! Lookin HAUTE!!!!!*




just1morebag said:


> my cream and black ummmmmmmmmm,,, what the heck is the name of this bag?? anyways i reallly like her except she doesnt carry all my stuff,,, im used to biguns,,, but this is still one of my favorite bags,,, mainsqueeze?? is that it?



*Super Funky!!!*




yangyang said:


> First time taking out my Cameo mini mac  With the chains doubled up! The first image is most true to color, methinks.



*Cute!!!*


----------



## rx4dsoul

yangyang said:


> First time taking out my Cameo mini mac  With the chains doubled up! The first image is most true to color, methinks.


Beautiful mac!



just1morebag said:


>


I like it!!! It looks like it could function as a messenger bag and I like the buckle and tassel details on it


----------



## rx4dsoul

aliceanna said:


> Cranberry MAM (smooshiest one I own!)



You look gorgeous! And I love how the bag pops against the white snow background


----------



## luvs*it*

rx4dsoul said:


> Taking Navy with SHW BFC with me to work ...again...


 
*~*You look cute!*~*



aliceanna said:


> Cranberry MAM (smooshiest one I own!)


 
*~*Love the color!!*~*



just1morebag said:


> my cream and black ummmmmmmmmm,,, what the heck is the name of this bag?? anyways i reallly like her except she doesnt carry all my stuff,,, im used to biguns,,, but this is still one of my favorite bags,,, mainsqueeze?? is that it?


 
*~*Love this!!*~*



yangyang said:


> First time taking out my Cameo mini mac With the chains doubled up! The first image is most true to color, methinks.


 
*~*Love the color of this MAC!!*~*


----------



## rx4dsoul

*Luvsit*...thank you!


----------



## travelerscloset

Lovely photos *Alice*!  I look forward to owning a Cranberry too 


aliceanna said:


> Cranberry MAM (smooshiest one I own!)


 
Very cool look *just1morebag*! 


just1morebag said:


> my cream and black ummmmmmmmmm,,, what the heck is the name of this bag?? anyways i reallly like her except she doesnt carry all my stuff,,, im used to biguns,,, but this is still one of my favorite bags,,, mainsqueeze?? is that it?


 

I love your scarf *yangyang*! and you carry that mini mac beautifully!


yangyang said:


> First time taking out my Cameo mini mac With the chains doubled up! The first image is most true to color, methinks.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Everyone looks fab in here!! Beautiful pics *aliceanna*! Love the whole look!
*yangyang*, your mini MAC looks great! *just1morebag*, great to see a bag we don't see all that much of, looks great for hands free on the go!


----------



## JennyErin

*ALICE* Thank you for more pics!!! I love the look of your MAM out playing in the snow!!! 

*Just1* Mainsqueeze looks great on you! I love the black and cream RM bags! They remind me of Beetlejuice, and I love Beetlejuice!!

*Yang* Your mini Mac just looks perfect on you!! I love it with you winter coat!


----------



## yangyang

discoAMOUR - Thank you!


rx4dsoul - Thanks! 

luvs*it* - Thank you! I found it surprisingly versatile in all different types of weather 

travelerscloset - Thank you! It's my favorite scarf 

Scoobiesmomma - Thank you! And I love your username 

JennyErin - Thank you! Surprisingly it didn't clash with my coat, which I thought it would.


----------



## ceedoan

just1morebag said:


> my cream and black ummmmmmmmmm,,, what the heck is the name of this bag?? anyways i reallly like her except she doesnt carry all my stuff,,, im used to biguns,,, but this is still one of my favorite bags,,, mainsqueeze?? is that it?


 
J1MB - i never even gave this bag a second look until YOURS!!! i love the black/cream combo!!! great outfit!!!


----------



## ceedoan

aliceanna said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't posted in ages, but I thought I'd join all of you lovely ladies again.
> 
> My black ostrich-embossed MAM:


 


aliceanna said:


> Another one--Luggage MAC:


 


aliceanna said:


> Cranberry MAM (smooshiest one I own!)


 

aliceanna - WOW!! love all your outfits and the RM's that complement them perfectly!!! the pics are gorgeous!!!


----------



## ceedoan

rx4dsoul said:


> Taking Navy with SHW BFC with me to work ...again...


 
rx - lookin great!! SO gonna get myself a BF (har har ) 



yangyang said:


> First time taking out my Cameo mini mac With the chains doubled up! The first image is most true to color, methinks.


 
love the outfit yangyang!! cameo is such a great neutral! and of course the RG hw!!! btw, have u taken leopard mini MAC out for a spin yet???


----------



## rx4dsoul

ceedoan said:


> rx - lookin great!! SO gonna get myself a BF (har har )



Go go go Cee!
I am so enabling everyone LOL


----------



## rx4dsoul

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!*

This is my new pet Grace Kelly (because she was a gift from my cousin Grace) or  as we usually just call her ... Kelly - she's a 2 mos.old Shihtzu...and she was feeling playful and kept worrying the tassels on my Fuchsia Mini Mac as I was getting ready for our New Year's Party with family


----------



## travelerscloset

What can I say *rx*! Looking good as always! That dress and shoes are sexy!!! Where's did you get those shoes?
Grace Kelly is adorable!!! 



rx4dsoul said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!*
> 
> This is my new pet Grace Kelly (because she was a gift from my cousin Grace) or as we usually just call her ... Kelly - she's a 2 mos.old Shihtzu...and she was feeling playful and kept worrying the tassels on my Fuchsia Mini Mac as I was getting ready for our New Year's Party with family


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> What can I say *rx*! Looking good as always! That dress and shoes are sexy!!! Where's did you get those shoes?
> Grace Kelly is adorable!!!



Thank you Travelers! You are so sweet 
How was your New Year's eve over there in the city and how is Jan 1 ? It's already all quiet over here as we celebrate on Dec.31 and apparently the neighborhood does too.

We are so lucky to have the puppy survive infancy, as you know we lost her brother to Pneumonia. Here again is Kelly with her soft bell, which keeps us from trampling her as she is always underfoot...she's learning to heel...

The dress is from SPACE ( you might be familiar with it - got it mid 2008 when the brand  was new and made good quality clothing which I think they seldom do now) and the shoes are already a year-old ,from *GUESS Shoes* (which we fortunately have lots of outlets of).


----------



## travelerscloset

Those shoes are very nice!  
Our New Year is noisy and fun as always!  Not much fire crackers as in the previous years but fun nonetheless 
We woke up this morning with smog everywhere, lol.  
Hugs to you and Kelly!



rx4dsoul said:


> Thank you Travelers! You are so sweet
> How was your New Year's eve over there in the city and how is Jan 1 ? It's already all quiet over here as we celebrate on Dec.31 and apparently the neighborhood does too.
> 
> We are so lucky to have the puppy survive infancy, as you know we lost her brother to Pneumonia. Here again is Kelly with her soft bell, which keeps us from trampling her as she is always underfoot...she's learning to heel...
> 
> The dress is from SPACE ( you might be familiar with it - got it mid 2008 when the brand was new and made good quality clothing which I think they seldom do now) and the shoes are already a year-old ,from *GUESS Shoes* (which we fortunately have lots of outlets of).


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> Those shoes are very nice!
> Our New Year is noisy and fun as always!  Not much fire crackers as in the previous years but fun nonetheless
> We woke up this morning with smog everywhere, lol.
> Hugs to you and Kelly!


----------



## LindaP

rx4dsoul said:


> Thank you Travelers! You are so sweet
> How was your New Year's eve over there in the city and how is Jan 1 ? It's already all quiet over here as we celebrate on Dec.31 and apparently the neighborhood does too.
> 
> We are so lucky to have the puppy survive infancy, as you know we lost her brother to Pneumonia. Here again is Kelly with her soft bell, which keeps us from trampling her as she is always underfoot...she's learning to heel...
> 
> The dress is from SPACE ( you might be familiar with it - got it mid 2008 when the brand was new and made good quality clothing which I think they seldom do now) and the shoes are already a year-old ,from *GUESS Shoes* (which we fortunately have lots of outlets of).


 
Oh my gosh, how cute are your pictures,  Kelly is darling!!       It's funny about the tassels,  I used to hang my swing from the closet door but I can't anymore because my puppy chews them.   Silly puppies!  

Love the outfit and especially those shoes,  hawt!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

ceedoan said:


> J1MB - i never even gave this bag a second look until YOURS!!! i love the black/cream combo!!! great outfit!!!



yea thats gorgeous!  hot hot hot!


----------



## rx4dsoul

LindaP said:


> Oh my gosh, how cute are your pictures,  Kelly is darling!!       It's funny about the tassels,  I used to hang my swing from the closet door but I can't anymore because my puppy chews them.   Silly puppies!
> 
> Love the outfit and especially those shoes,  hawt!



Thank you Linda! Kelly is our first puppy in years and we baby her so much -she's the only minor in our household...she's teething now so she chews on anything she finds lying around and she's on the couch and bed a lot so stuff on them are not safe


----------



## discoAMOUR

*RX*, the two of you are soo cute!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

My childhood BFF modeled my BQP...I LOVE THIS!!! 
What a great sport! He loves me too much for doing this for me! 
It's his version of Flava FLAAAAVVVVVV!!!! lolololol:lolots:
It's called BECKY BEECCCKKKKK!!!!! 
Please clap for my BFF Armel:


----------



## b64199

^that is awesome. Tell Armel he puts Shenae Grimes to shame with the MAC


----------



## rx4dsoul

discoAMOUR said:


> My childhood BFF modeled my BQP...I LOVE THIS!!!
> What a great sport! He loves me too much for doing this for me!
> It's his version of Flava FLAAAAVVVVVV!!!! lolololol:lolots:
> It's called BECKY BEECCCKKKKK!!!!!
> Please clap for my BFF Armel:



Too cool Disco!


----------



## besabonita

Flava Flave has nothing on Armel, very handsome indeed! And he totally rocks BQP


----------



## discoAMOUR

b64199 said:


> ^that is awesome. Tell Armel he puts Shenae Grimes to shame with the MAC





rx4dsoul said:


> Too cool Disco!





besabonita said:


> Flava Flave has nothing on Armel, very handsome indeed! And he totally rocks BQP



*Thanks girlies!!!* It was awesome as hell...He was SOO into it!!! Mel is hilarious--always cracks me up! My partner-in-sillycrime!
*Besa*, Mel's convinced he's unattractive. So NOT true!!! Plus even hotter with the BQP !!!lol


----------



## baghag411

OMG Disco!  That is hilarious!!  He could start a new trend!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

baghag411 said:


> OMG Disco!  That is hilarious!!  He could start a new trend!!



There's a thread on Men with LV (I think?) so maybe Men with RM ...?!!


----------



## yangyang

ceedoan said:


> rx - lookin great!! SO gonna get myself a BF (har har )
> 
> 
> 
> love the outfit yangyang!! cameo is such a great neutral! and of course the RG hw!!! btw, have u taken leopard mini MAC out for a spin yet???



Thank you!! And ahhh you remembered  I actually haven't because the weather's been slightly warm/sunny, so I thought I'd stick with the cameo for now. But perhaps tomorrow?


----------



## discoAMOUR

baghag411 said:


> OMG Disco!  That is hilarious!!  He could start a new trend!!



LOL, would be awesome!!!


----------



## aliceanna

Rx4dsoul, Kelly is so, so cute!  She looks darling playing with your Mini MAC there--I think fuchsia is her color.  

DiscoAMOUR, Armel looks awesome/hilarious with your BQP!  He sure knows how to rock it!  Hope you all had a wonderful New Year's celebration!


----------



## aliceanna

Another couple pictures featuring the Luggage MAC, albeit turned-around a little! (More pictures from this post can be found here on my blog.)


----------



## discoAMOUR

^Look at you! A savvy, smart look! LOVE the necklace...OMG!




aliceanna said:


> Another couple pictures featuring the Luggage MAC, albeit turned-around a little! (More pictures from this post can be found here on my blog.)


----------



## thedseer

rx4dsoul said:


> There's a thread on Men with LV (I think?) so maybe Men with RM ...?!!



we have this thread somewhere - lemme see if i can find it to bump 
eta: here you go! - http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/rebecca-mankoff-men-and-your-rms-638665-4.html

great pics, aliceanna!


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the bracelet alice! Lovely shots as always!



aliceanna said:


> Another couple pictures featuring the Luggage MAC, albeit turned-around a little! (More pictures from this post can be found here on my blog.)




disco!!!! Hands down to Mel! He's so cool! 


discoAMOUR said:


> My childhood BFF modeled my BQP...I LOVE THIS!!!
> What a great sport! He loves me too much for doing this for me!
> It's his version of Flava FLAAAAVVVVVV!!!! lolololol:lolots:
> It's called BECKY BEECCCKKKKK!!!!!
> Please clap for my BFF Armel:


----------



## snakeygoddess

Going out for drinks with Little Secret yet again. It's funny that I'd use a wallet so much!! Everytime I use it, I receive many compliments on my clutch!


----------



## rx4dsoul

aliceanna said:


> Another couple pictures featuring the Luggage MAC, albeit turned-around a little! (More pictures from this post can be found here on my blog.)


Thank you Aliceanna...this color is one of the basics of any handbag to have, and a reminder I should really get one of!
Love how you styled and wore it so classically - Chanel-ish vibes going on 



thedseer said:


> we have this thread somewhere - lemme see if i can find it to bump
> eta: here you go! - http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/rebecca-mankoff-men-and-your-rms-638665-4.html
> 
> great pics, aliceanna!


OMG there is???
Ohemgeee! There really iisss!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

snakeygoddess said:


> Going out for drinks with Little Secret yet again. It's funny that I'd use a wallet so much!! Everytime I use it, I receive many compliments on my clutch!
> 
> View attachment 1555500



Looking fab with that top too!!!


----------



## yangyang

discoAMOUR said:


> My childhood BFF modeled my BQP...I LOVE THIS!!!
> What a great sport! He loves me too much for doing this for me!
> It's his version of Flava FLAAAAVVVVVV!!!! lolololol:lolots:
> It's called BECKY BEECCCKKKKK!!!!!
> Please clap for my BFF Armel:



Ahaha too good, tell him it suits him well but suits you better 



aliceanna said:


> Another couple pictures featuring the Luggage MAC, albeit turned-around a little! (More pictures from this post can be found here on my blog.)



Beautiful outfit, so classy! 



snakeygoddess said:


> Going out for drinks with Little Secret yet again. It's funny that I'd use a wallet so much!! Everytime I use it, I receive many compliments on my clutch!
> 
> View attachment 1555500



I love the matching bracelet


----------



## sophiebed

aliceanna said:


> Another couple pictures featuring the Luggage MAC, albeit turned-around a little! (More pictures from this post can be found here on my blog.)



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## sophiebed

snakeygoddess said:


> Going out for drinks with Little Secret yet again. It's funny that I'd use a wallet so much!! Everytime I use it, I receive many compliments on my clutch!
> 
> View attachment 1555500



You look great!


----------



## kiwishopper

I am NOT tired of my Covet in Cheetah!


----------



## ceedoan

kiwishopper said:


> I am NOT tired of my Covet in Cheetah!



OMG GORGEOUS!!!!!!! lovin your outfit and leopard covet!!! i swear kiwi, your camera is so fabulous!!


----------



## MAGJES

kiwishopper said:


> I am NOT tired of my Covet in Cheetah!


 
SO cute Kiwi!!


----------



## yangyang

kiwishopper said:


> I am NOT tired of my Covet in Cheetah!



I love how you styled your outfit with the bag! I was tempted to pick one up for myself but I thought it would have been too harsh. Now I'm kicking myself for it after seeing how you did it!


----------



## loveuga

you look amazing with your covet, kiwi!  I totally am in love with your jacket!!!!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Thanks guys!! I wasn't 100% on the cheetah but a fellow TPFer convinced me with hers. I absolutely have no regret for it. It's well made AND so chic! I highly recommended 
ps jacket is Balenciaga


----------



## loveuga

kiwishopper said:


> Thanks guys!! I wasn't 100% on the cheetah but a fellow TPFer convinced me with hers. I absolutely have no regret for it. It's well made AND so chic! I highly recommended
> *ps jacket is Balenciaga*



I figured it was... just by looking at it.  It's so gorgeous!  I could totally rock that jacket in black or maybe a dark red... I really need to raise some funds to get myself a Bal jacket.


----------



## kiwishopper

loveuga said:


> I figured it was... just by looking at it.  It's so gorgeous!  I could totally rock that jacket in black or maybe a dark red... I really need to raise some funds to get myself a Bal jacket.



The Bal moto jacket is the best single piece of cloth investment I made (and the most eekk) no regrets at all


----------



## booksandbags

kiwi! bag twins 

I LOVEEEE the cheetah. And I am so surprised that it goes with EVERYTHING. The brown and black make it so easy to match.


----------



## loveuga

kiwishopper said:


> The Bal moto jacket is the best single piece of cloth investment I made (and the most eekk) no regrets at all



Love it!

Where did you get your cute phone cover on your blog?


----------



## discoAMOUR

Haute kiwi!!!!!!!!


----------



## thedseer

looking good kiwi! love the bal jacket too : )


----------



## Code Blue

kiwishopper said:


> I am NOT tired of my Covet in Cheetah!



Gorgeous! I love your Covet and the Bal jacket!


----------



## aliceanna

kiwishopper said:


> I am NOT tired of my Covet in Cheetah!


That is such a cute look!  I love your Covet and your Bal jacket.  So chic!


----------



## aliceanna

Black Ostrich-Embossed MAM again.  Love this bag!  Details on this look can be found here.


----------



## snakeygoddess

PH Zip MAM. I will never tire of this bag!


----------



## sophiebed

aliceanna said:


> Black Ostrich-Embossed MAM again.  Love this bag!  Details on this look can be found here.



Beautiful photos!


----------



## luvs*it*

aliceanna said:


> Black Ostrich-Embossed MAM again. Love this bag! Details on this look can be found here.


 
*~*Cute!!*~*


----------



## missmoz

aliceanna said:


> Black Ostrich-Embossed MAM again.  Love this bag!  Details on this look can be found here.



Love your look in these pics!  I have to admit that these pics have inspired me to take my black MAM out of the closet and start using it again!


----------



## saralaughs

Alice, I love the last pic and the look on your face!


----------



## travelerscloset

On vacation with Dark Red MAM


----------



## rx4dsoul

snakeygoddess said:


> PH Zip MAM. I will never tire of this bag!
> 
> View attachment 1557290


SG you look hot!!!



travelerscloset said:


> On vacation with Dark Red MAM



That is your new MAM right? Wow! The color is really beautiful...and I see how even though it's very structured that it looks really good even with a casual outfit....really goes well with your paisley top and dark jeans


----------



## ceedoan

snakeygoddess said:


> PH Zip MAM. I will never tire of this bag!
> 
> View attachment 1557290



SG - love the whole look!!! 



travelerscloset said:


> On vacation with Dark Red MAM



traveler - YAY!! i see you're taking that SS MAM out for vacay!! cute casz outfit!! where'd u go???


----------



## ceedoan

this was during vacay as well - affair at a late night mexican joint that's unbelievably deliciouso!!!!!!! 

yes, that IS freshly made salsas of all imaginable kinds
and yes, that IS a chicken quesadilla the size of my face, also with freshly rolled/made tortillas!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ceedoan said:


> this was during vacay as well - affair at a late night mexican joint that's unbelievably deliciouso!!!!!!!
> 
> yes, that IS freshly made salsas of all imaginable kinds
> and yes, that IS a chicken quesadilla the size of my face, also with freshly rolled/made tortillas!!!



OMG!!! I am a huge fan of quesas and hot salsa! I love the beef ones more though...I am a huge foodie and looking at your pic makes my mouth water!
And your purse looks good too.


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi Cee! I looove Mexican food too! Those are mouth watering!!!
Thanks! We went up to Baguio City. It's up the mountains 310 mms from Manila. We go there every year 


ceedoan said:


> traveler - YAY!! i see you're taking that SS MAM out for vacay!! cute casz outfit!! where'd u go???



Hi Rx! Yup! It's the dark red MAM. Even DH likes the color - it's red with pink undertones & distressed looking. It received quite a beating as we went around with 4 kids in tow & it survived - still very gorgy 


rx4dsoul said:


> That is your new MAM right? Wow! The color is really beautiful...and I see how even though it's very structured that it looks really good even with a casual outfit....really goes well with your paisley top and dark jeans


----------



## kiwishopper

Ceedoan,
Your "Affair" looks so elegant!! Did you have fun? 



ceedoan said:


> this was during vacay as well - affair at a late night mexican joint that's unbelievably deliciouso!!!!!!!
> 
> yes, that IS freshly made salsas of all imaginable kinds
> and yes, that IS a chicken quesadilla the size of my face, also with freshly rolled/made tortillas!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> on vacation with dark red mam



awesome!!! Yaayyy!!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

ceedoan said:


> this was during vacay as well - affair at a late night mexican joint that's unbelievably deliciouso!!!!!!!
> 
> yes, that IS freshly made salsas of all imaginable kinds
> and yes, that IS a chicken quesadilla the size of my face, also with freshly rolled/made tortillas!!!



YUMMMYYYYYY!!!!! The bag is scrumptious...and those sauces/toppings look tasty!!!


----------



## saralaughs

Travelers, you are just gorgeous no matter what.   And Cee!  I love your action shots but where are you!?

And me...at work with Black Pebbled Mini Nikki with FDL lining.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks  you make me blush sara! 
... and look who's talking!  More than the nikki I love your curls!!! I used to curl my hair just like that!  Gorgeous!


saralaughs said:


> Travelers, you are just gorgeous no matter what.  And Cee! I love your action shots but where are you!?
> 
> And me...at work with Black Pebbled Mini Nikki with FDL lining.


----------



## saralaughs

Aww! Thanks!  It's natural and a ragtop unless I do things to it and keep my hands away from it all day, which I have a HUGE problem doing.  I'm a hair toucher, what can I say?


----------



## travelerscloset

Super gorgeous! ... and sorry, I can't help it, I'm going to say it already --- I love your eyes! Are those blue/green?



saralaughs said:


> Aww! Thanks!  It's natural and a ragtop unless I do things to it and keep my hands away from it all day, which I have a HUGE problem doing. I'm a hair toucher, what can I say?


----------



## saralaughs

You need to stop it now or I'll be blushing all day!  They're blue.  Now, my daughter.  She's got the green.


----------



## aliceanna

Black Patent MAC--perfect for playing dress-up (more here)


----------



## cocolee1976

aliceanna said:


> Black Patent MAC--perfect for playing dress-up (more here)



(I have been fan ever since I discovered your blog, I myself is petite too)
Love your night-day outfit ! 
Did anyone say you look like Ashely from Bachelorette last season ?


----------



## ceedoan

kiwishopper said:


> Ceedoan,
> Your "Affair" looks so elegant!! Did you have fun?



thx kiwi!! and YES I DID!!! so much fun i didn't wanna leave - i paid for it though, been working 12-14 hr days since i've been back.... going on day 10 tomorrow!!!


----------



## ceedoan

rx4dsoul said:


> OMG!!! I am a huge fan of quesas and hot salsa! I love the beef ones more though...I am a huge foodie and looking at your pic makes my mouth water!
> And your purse looks good too.



hehhee omg it's SOOOO good!!! it's at a place called "chachos" and it's open 24/7!!! they have something called "king kong nachos" that literally looks like it weighs 5 pounds and feeds 5 people!!! 



travelerscloset said:


> Hi Cee! I looove Mexican food too! Those are mouth watering!!!
> Thanks! We went up to Baguio City. *It's up the mountains 310 mms from Manila. We go there every year *



i know, i love being from texas.... the food is SO yumsters (maybe that's why we're such a "heavy" state!! and wow, your mountain vacay sounds amazing!!


----------



## ceedoan

saralaughs said:


> Travelers, you are just gorgeous no matter what.   And Cee!  I love your action shots *but where are you!?*
> 
> And me...at work with Black Pebbled Mini Nikki with FDL lining.



love that nikki!!!!! and sara, i was post-karaoke (typical asian i know!!! LOL) and inebriated at the time.... SO NOT CUTE!!! hahaha and i scarfed those breakfast tacos and quesadillas down like there was no tomorrrow!!!!


----------



## saralaughs

Hahah!  I can't see you managing to be 'not cute'.


----------



## Star15Rin

aliceanna said:


> Black Patent MAC--perfect for playing dress-up (more here)



Ahhhhh, love that Black Patent MAC!!! I need one!


----------



## travelerscloset

Wow! Beautiful photos as always! Loving your style! 


aliceanna said:


> Black Patent MAC--perfect for playing dress-up (more here)


----------



## aliceanna

cocolee1976 said:


> (I have been fan ever since I discovered your blog, I myself is petite too)
> Love your night-day outfit !
> Did anyone say you look like Ashely from Bachelorette last season ?


cocolee, thank you!  I didn't watch the Bachelorette, but now I'll have to look up Ashley.  I'm so glad you like my blog!  I had been lurking on petite fashion blogs for years before I finally got up the gumption to start my own.  Do you have a blog?  If not, you should join in!  It is really fun to meet other petites (and non-petite fashion lovers, too, of course).  

travelers, I love your dark red MAM--it reminds me a little of my Cranberry one, which I love.  You look fabulous and relaxed on your vacation!

Sara, I love your black Mini Nikki for work.  I keep telling myself I need a Mini Nikki, but the right one never seems to come my way.  I'll keep admiring yours in the meantime!


----------



## LADY!JU*.

Went out for some errands today and before I headed out of the the door, I decided to snap a quick photo of my RM I got in the mail a few days ago! I adore it oh so much &#9829; Its the new love of my life, my Rebecca Minkoff Mac Clutch in Chocolate &#9829;







I'm definitely going to snatch me another one soon ​


----------



## Sley16

Saralaughs - love your mini Nikki, it looks great on you!!

Lady - Love the chocolate MAC. Cute outfit, too!


----------



## rx4dsoul

saralaughs said:


> And me...at work with Black Pebbled Mini Nikki with FDL lining.


wow! you're making me want a Mini Nikki by the minute!



aliceanna said:


> Black Patent MAC--perfect for playing dress-up (more here)


Looking beautiful with your Mac Alice!



LADY!JU*. said:


> I'm definitely going to snatch me another one soon [/CENTER]


Looks great on you!
Macs are addciting, huh?


----------



## travelerscloset

That chocoloate MAC looks yummy! Those shoes are cute too!


LADY!JU*. said:


> Went out for some errands today and before I headed out of the the door, I decided to snap a quick photo of my RM I got in the mail a few days ago! I adore it oh so much &#9829; Its the new love of my life, my Rebecca Minkoff Mac Clutch in Chocolate &#9829;​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely going to snatch me another one soon ​


----------



## amstevens714

Frozen fenway! Go wildcats! - me and my blood red mac


----------



## baghag411

Now that's what I call being a hardcore baseball fan!!  Love that blood red MAC.  Nice pop of color against your black coat.


----------



## baghag411

Here's me getting coffee with my Black MAM (like Hayden's). . . okay, so this is clearly a picture of Hayden and not me, but this is what I feel like when I'm carrying it, so let's just pretend, shall we???

http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2554415/hayden-panettiere-sunny-starbucks-run-07/

Source:  Just Jared


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

baghag411 said:


> Here's me getting coffee with my Black MAM (like Hayden's). . . okay, so this is clearly a picture of Hayden and not me, but this is what I feel like when I'm carrying it, so let's just pretend, shall we???
> 
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2554415/hayden-panettiere-sunny-starbucks-run-07/
> 
> Source:  Just Jared



Has anyone ever told you that you look just like....

When I carry black dash lining nikki I feel like this...


----------



## rx4dsoul

amstevens714 said:


> Frozen fenway! Go wildcats! - me and my blood red mac


Beautiful!!! love this shade of RM red!



baghag411 said:


> Here's me getting coffee with my Black MAM (like Hayden's). . . okay, so this is clearly a picture of Hayden and not me, but this is what I feel like when I'm carrying it, so let's just pretend, shall we???
> Source:  Just Jared


 LOL Love it!!!


----------



## ceedoan

baghag411 said:


> Here's me getting coffee with my Black MAM (like Hayden's). . . okay, so this is clearly a picture of Hayden and not me, but this is what I feel like when I'm carrying it, so let's just pretend, shall we???
> 
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2554415/hayden-panettiere-sunny-starbucks-run-07/
> 
> Source:  Just Jared





Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Has anyone ever told you that you look just like....
> 
> When I carry black dash lining nikki I feel like this...



hehehe BH and HGG - yall crack me up!!!  i bet u two look even more gorgeous than _those two_ with your RM's!!


----------



## saralaughs

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Has anyone ever told you that you look just like....
> 
> When I carry black dash lining nikki I feel like this...


 

I guess I need me a Black Nikki with dash lining then.   She's absolutely gorgeous.

And thanks ladies!  I love that Mini Nikki.  Slouchiest leather I've EVER seen.


----------



## JennyErin

Everyone is looking so good with their RMs! Keep those action shots coming!


----------



## yangyang

LADY!JU*. said:


> Went out for some errands today and before I headed out of the the door, I decided to snap a quick photo of my RM I got in the mail a few days ago! I adore it oh so much &#9829; Its the new love of my life, my Rebecca Minkoff Mac Clutch in Chocolate &#9829;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely going to snatch me another one soon ​



So so so pretty! Is that with gold hardware?


----------



## baghag411

Damn girl!!!!  You and I soooooo need to go grab coffee. . . 



Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Has anyone ever told you that you look just like....
> 
> When I carry black dash lining nikki I feel like this...


----------



## LADY!JU*.

rx4dsoul said:


> wow! you're making me want a Mini Nikki by the minute!
> 
> 
> Looking beautiful with your Mac Alice!
> 
> 
> Looks great on you!
> Macs are addciting, huh?


 
Oh, they are so addicting! I'm itching for another one 



travelerscloset said:


> That chocoloate MAC looks yummy! Those shoes are cute too!


 
Thank you!



yangyang said:


> So so so pretty! Is that with gold hardware?


 
Yes, its with the gold hardware


----------



## travelerscloset

Cool MAC! Even cooler photo!!!


amstevens714 said:


> Frozen fenway! Go wildcats! - me and my blood red mac



baghag & HGG! I bet you ladies look hotter than those ladies!



baghag411 said:


> Here's me getting coffee with my Black MAM (like Hayden's). . . okay, so this is clearly a picture of Hayden and not me, but this is what I feel like when I'm carrying it, so let's just pretend, shall we???
> 
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2554415/hayden-panettiere-sunny-starbucks-run-07/
> 
> Source:  Just Jared





Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Has anyone ever told you that you look just like....
> When I carry black dash lining nikki I feel like this...


----------



## rx4dsoul

baghag411 said:


> Damn girl!!!!  You and I soooooo need to go grab coffee. . .



The papz will be all over the place in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## sophiebed

aliceanna said:


> Black Patent MAC--perfect for playing dress-up (more here)



You take the best photos! So pretty!


----------



## travelerscloset

Carried Chocolate Brown Basketweave today...


----------



## missmoz

travelerscloset said:


> Carried Chocolate Brown Basketweave today...


 
wow travelers!  you and your bag look HOT!


----------



## saralaughs

travelerscloset said:


> Carried Chocolate Brown Basketweave today...


 
You are so freakin' gorgeous.  I LOVE the outfit, the bag, but damn woman you are HOT!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Love the brown basketweave on you* travelerscloset*!!! Looks fab!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> Carried Chocolate Brown Basketweave today...


 
*~*You look amazing (as usual)...Chocolate BBW looks yummy!!*~*


----------



## aliceanna

sophiebed said:


> You take the best photos! So pretty!


Thank you so much! I can't take credit--my photographer is really wonderful (IMHO, of course).


----------



## aliceanna

P.S. Cute blog, sophiebed!


----------



## TaraP

I needed to catch up on this thread and all I can say is you ladies have been killing it! I'm talking about you ~ *Snakeygoddess*, *Traveler*, *Saralaughs*, *aliceanna*, *LADY!JU** and *amstevens714*. Everyone looks amazing!


----------



## TaraP

Went out shopping today with Distressed Black MAC. I haven't carried a MAC in a while and boy have I been missing out. So comfortable and the DB leather is so amazing.


----------



## sophiebed

travelerscloset said:


> Carried Chocolate Brown Basketweave today...



Looks great on you!


----------



## travelerscloset

I loooove the jacket and MAC combo *Tara*!!! Fierce! 



TaraPep said:


> Went out shopping today with Distressed Black MAC. I haven't carried a MAC in a while and boy have I been missing out. So comfortable and the DB leather is so amazing.


 
Thank you *Sophie*! 


sophiebed said:


> Looks great on you!


 
Thank you *luv*! It is super yummy 


luvs*it* said:


> *~*You look amazing (as usual)...Chocolate BBW looks yummy!!*~*


 
Thank you *wonderwoman*! It is a beautiful bag! 


wonderwoman9 said:


> Love the brown basketweave on you* travelerscloset*!!! Looks fab!!!


 
Aw... Thank you *missmoz*! You make me blush 


missmoz said:


> wow travelers! you and your bag look HOT!


 
You're so sweet *sara*  Thank you 


saralaughs said:


> You are so freakin' gorgeous. I LOVE the outfit, the bag, but damn woman you are HOT!


----------



## saralaughs

Lovin' the MAC Tara!  And the shoes (I see them peeking out)!


----------



## missmoz

TaraPep said:


> Went out shopping today with Distressed Black MAC. I haven't carried a MAC in a while and boy have I been missing out. So comfortable and the DB leather is so amazing.



Love your look!  That MAC is so cute!  What year is it from?  Love the silver HW on it!


----------



## luvs*it*

TaraPep said:


> Went out shopping today with Distressed Black MAC. I haven't carried a MAC in a while and boy have I been missing out. So comfortable and the DB leather is so amazing.


 
*~*Love your MAC & leather jacket!!*~*


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> I loooove the jacket and MAC combo *Tara*!!! Fierce!



Thanks so much! It was nice to finally be out of my work clothes and in something comfortable.




			
				saralaughs said:
			
		

> Lovin' the MAC Tara! And the shoes (I see them peeking out)!



Thanks sara! I don't think I've carried a MAC in months. All it took was one day and I'm hooked again.. My shoes are Nike Air Max 95's. They are _the_ most comfortable sneakers ever.I have almost 40 pairs of them in different color ways. 




			
				missmoz said:
			
		

> Love your look! That MAC is so cute! What year is it from? Love the silver HW on it!



Thanks! I purchased this MAC in July of 2010 from LunaBoston. It has blue polka dot lining, silver hw and a blue zipper track.  My description of perfection...




			
				luvs*it* said:
			
		

> *~*Love your MAC & leather jacket!!*~*



Thank you! The MAC is so soft already so I've been trying to break in the Bal jacket for a lil bit now. I don't get to wear it that often so yesterday I tried to break it in by rolling the sleeves up.


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> Carried Chocolate Brown Basketweave today...



danggg traveler! lookin great as always, i can tell how excited u are to take choco BW out for the first time!!! soooo gorgeous!!


----------



## ceedoan

TaraPep said:


> Went out shopping today with Distressed Black MAC. I haven't carried a MAC in a while and boy have I been missing out. So comfortable and the DB leather is so amazing.



tara - i see you got a day off too!!! cheers to that !!! lovin the whole look!!! i'm such a big fan of leather moto jackets!!! (and of course the DB MAC!!)


----------



## Sley16

TaraPep said:


> Thanks! I purchased this MAC in July of 2010 from LunaBoston. It has blue polka dot lining, silver hw and a blue zipper track.  *My description of perfection...*



Mine too! Love this bag on you, I decided a few weeks ago this will be my next MAC. Thanks for the preview.


----------



## TaraP

ceedoan said:


> tara - i see you got a day off too!!! cheers to that !!! lovin the whole look!!! i'm such a big fan of leather moto jackets!!! (and of course the DB MAC!!)



Thanks! And I put that day off to good use...shopping... But how ironic, I ended up buying work pants..lol The jacket has been such a great investment piece. 
I  it!




			
				Sley16 said:
			
		

> Mine too! Love this bag on you, I decided a few weeks ago this will be my next MAC. Thanks for the preview.



Awesome! You are going to love it so much! You can never go wrong with a Black MAC.


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> Carried Chocolate Brown Basketweave today...


Travelers, you look really good! Great corporate casual (can i say that?)!



TaraPep said:


> Went out shopping today with Distressed Black MAC. I haven't carried a MAC in a while and boy have I been missing out. So comfortable and the DB leather is so amazing.


This outfit combo is TDF! A leather jacket and a MAC! Great idea Tara!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *rx*! 


rx4dsoul said:


> Travelers, you look really good! Great corporate casual (can i say that?)!
> 
> 
> This outfit combo is TDF! A leather jacket and a MAC! Great idea Tara!


----------



## travelerscloset

THank you *cee!* 


ceedoan said:


> danggg traveler! lookin great as always, i can tell how excited u are to take choco BW out for the first time!!! soooo gorgeous!!


----------



## Gallianogirl8

I thought I would share my "winter look" here, the MAC I purchased happens to match the hardware on my winter coat . The first pic is really bad though

http://57.img.v4.skyrock.net/573/gallianogirl/pics/3061645619_2_3_HsRRDaJ4.jpg

http://57.img.v4.skyrock.net/573/gallianogirl/pics/3061646235_2_3_c0B0gZpR.jpg


----------



## discoAMOUR

Dang Tara...that MAC looks good! love your leather jacket too!



TaraPep said:


> Went out shopping today with Distressed Black MAC. I haven't carried a MAC in a while and boy have I been missing out. So comfortable and the DB leather is so amazing.


----------



## TaraP

rx4dsoul said:


> This outfit combo is TDF! A leather jacket and a MAC! Great idea Tara!



Thanks! Nothing better than jeans, a white tee, leather jacket and a MAC.. 




			
				discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> Dang Tara...that MAC looks good! love your leather jacket too!



Thank you disco!


----------



## travelerscloset

BQP MAC and I had dinner with colleagues..


----------



## saralaughs

Pretty lady!


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> BQP MAC and I had dinner with colleagues..



You look so chic... Love your jacket over the all black outfit. And the doubled up MAC looks perfect with it...


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you* Tara*!  BQP MAC is so easy to dress up and down... I can bring her to the groceries and it can look lovely as an evening bag! I love it!



TaraPep said:


> You look so chic... Love your jacket over the all black outfit. And the doubled up MAC looks perfect with it...


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> BQP MAC and I had dinner with colleagues..


 
*~*You look fab!!*~*


----------



## snakeygoddess

Getting ready for work with my new Black Toki. I couldn't pass up such a great deal on Endless!


----------



## TaraP

snakeygoddess said:


> Getting ready for work with my new Black Toki. I couldn't pass up such a great deal on Endless!
> 
> View attachment 1564670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1564671



Cute!!! Love your new tote. Looks great. Looks like it will break in nicely too. Congrats!


----------



## saralaughs

Love it snakeygoddess!  You look freakin' fab!


----------



## kiwishopper

Wrap dress, fur vest and Cheetah! 
Happy weekend guys!


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> BQP MAC and I had dinner with colleagues..


Looking sexy Travelers!
The Mac straps look nice doubled up.



snakeygoddess said:


> Getting ready for work with my new Black Toki. I couldn't pass up such a great deal on Endless!
> 
> View attachment 1564671


The tote actually looks good! And you look great! Love that white blouse and slim black skirt



kiwishopper said:


>


That really is a fabulous bag...so regretting not getting it while it was on sale.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *luv*!


luvs*it* said:


> *~*You look fab!!*~*



You look fab *snakey*!


snakeygoddess said:


> Getting ready for work with my new Black Toki. I couldn't pass up such a great deal on Endless!
> 
> View attachment 1564670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1564671



You look lovely *kiwi*! I love that bag!  I'm drooling also over the MAB version !





kiwishopper said:


> Wrap dress, fur vest and Cheetah!
> Happy weekend guys!



Thank you *rx*! This MAC is super versitile! 


rx4dsoul said:


> Looking sexy Travelers!
> The Mac straps look nice doubled up.


----------



## travelerscloset

:kiss:


saralaughs said:


> Pretty lady!


----------



## kiwishopper

Ah there is a MAB version?!? Yum Yum!!! I hope someone will get it so I can drool over it too lol



travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *luv*!
> 
> 
> You look fab *snakey*!
> 
> 
> You look lovely *kiwi*! I love that bag!  I'm drooling also over the MAB version !
> 
> Thank you *rx*! This MAC is super versitile!


----------



## travelerscloset

Yup! It's super gorgeous... 


kiwishopper said:


> Ah there is a MAB version?!? Yum Yum!!! I hope someone will get it so I can drool over it too lol


----------



## snakeygoddess

TaraPep said:


> Cute!!! Love your new tote. Looks great. Looks like it will break in nicely too. Congrats!





saralaughs said:


> Love it snakeygoddess!  You look freakin' fab!



Thanks Ladies 

I'm really surprised about how nice this bag is. With it being so discounted, I worried that there must be something wrong with it.  But it's perfect   Besides for work, I think that it will also be a great bag to use when on vacation.  It can even work as a smaller weekender.


----------



## snakeygoddess

rx4dsoul said:


> The tote actually looks good! And you look great! Love that white blouse and slim black skirt



Thank You!  It's actually a dress, which I prefer.  I always have problems tucking a shirt in....there is always a crease from the blouse. lol.



travelerscloset said:


> You look fab *snakey*!



You are very sweet!


----------



## rx4dsoul

snakeygoddess said:


> Thank You!  It's actually a dress, which I prefer.  I always have problems tucking a shirt in....there is always a crease from the blouse. lol.



dress looks fab and you're totally rockin it! I want that for work!
Can we get a close-up of that Toki tote pretty please? I'm rarin' to see the studs!


----------



## TaraP

kiwishopper said:


> Wrap dress, fur vest and Cheetah!
> Happy weekend guys!



You look beautiful and fresh... Looking great, as always....


----------



## kiwishopper

Thank you Soul and Tara. I didn't even care if the dress may not go with the bag lol I just love this Cheetah too much lol ;p


----------



## discoAMOUR

Everyone is looking FABULOUS...*traveler, snakey, and kiwi!!!!*


----------



## snakeygoddess

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> dress looks fab and you're totally rockin it! I want that for work!
> Can we get a close-up of that Toki tote pretty please? I'm rarin' to see the studs!



Here are some close-ups of the studs, as well as one if the inside


----------



## rx4dsoul

snakeygoddess said:


> Here are some close-ups of the studs, as well as one if the inside
> 
> View attachment 1565849
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565853


Aahhh...so the tote is actually all leather !! Nnnniiccce !!!
And i love the studs! I am a sucker for studs SG! Really great buy


----------



## snakeygoddess

rx4dsoul said:


> Aahhh...so the tote is actually all leather !! Nnnniiccce !!!
> And i love the studs! I am a sucker for studs SG! Really great buy



It truly was a great buy, marked down from $395 to $95.  The leather is very nice; seems quite durable.


----------



## JennyErin

Everyone is looking amazing with their RMs! Keep those pics coming!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> BQP MAC and I had dinner with colleagues..



Oo la la! nice to see u switch it up from satchels to your MAC - i love it!!!!


----------



## ceedoan

snakeygoddess said:


> Getting ready for work with my new Black Toki. I couldn't pass up such a great deal on Endless!
> 
> View attachment 1564670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1564671



U LOOK FAB SNAKEY!!!! i love the whole outfit and that new toki tote!!! love the stud detailing!!


----------



## aliceanna

My favorite RM--Black Ostrich MAM--again!  I really need to rotate in some of my other ones.  More info on this look can be found here.


----------



## luvs*it*

aliceanna said:


> My favorite RM--Black Ostrich MAM--again! I really need to rotate in some of my other ones. More info on this look can be found here.


 
*~*Fab!!!  *~*


----------



## JennyErin

aliceanna said:


> My favorite RM--Black Ostrich MAM--again! I really need to rotate in some of my other ones. More info on this look can be found here.


 
Love this whole look!! gorgeous!!


----------



## JennyErin

Since I'm starting to feel more "myself" lately thought I would add a quick shot of the day. Don't mind the uggs, its -4 F here so I like to keep my feet unfrozen. 






Navy Nikki


----------



## saralaughs

And a little baby bump!  Gorgeous (baby bump and Navy Nikki)!


----------



## JennyErin

saralaughs said:


> And a little baby bump!  Gorgeous (baby bump and Navy Nikki)!


 
Lol thanks sara!!! Yeah its a rapidly growing bump won't be little for long!  At least I know that no matter how big it gets my Nikki will still fit!


----------



## kiwishopper

You look so cute Jenny! And congrats (the baby bump!) 



JennyErin said:


> Since I'm starting to feel more "myself" lately thought I would add a quick shot of the day. Don't mind the uggs, its -4 F here so I like to keep my feet unfrozen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy Nikki


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks *kiwi*!!


----------



## Shoebaglady

aliceanna said:


> My favorite RM--Black Ostrich MAM--again! I really need to rotate in some of my other ones. More info on this look can be found here.


 
This looks like it should be in a magazine! Beautiful!



JennyErin said:


> Since I'm starting to feel more "myself" lately thought I would add a quick shot of the day. Don't mind the uggs, its -4 F here so I like to keep my feet unfrozen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy Nikki


 
Love the Nikki & congrats on the "bump"


----------



## TaraP

JennyErin said:


> Since I'm starting to feel more "myself" lately thought I would add a quick shot of the day. Don't mind the uggs, its -4 F here so I like to keep my feet unfrozen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy Nikki



Love you and your Nikki and now your bump...  Congrats!


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks Shoebaglady!! 

Tara you are just the sweetest!! Thanks!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

AWWW CONGRATS, JENNY!!! That's a beautiful thing.


----------



## laurenrr

JennyErin said:


> Since I'm starting to feel more "myself" lately thought I would add a quick shot of the day. Don't mind the uggs, its -4 F here so I like to keep my feet unfrozen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy Nikki


 
congrats Jenny! (raptures make great baby bags)!!


----------



## ceedoan

JennyErin said:


> Since I'm starting to feel more "myself" lately thought I would add a quick shot of the day. Don't mind the uggs, its -4 F here so I like to keep my feet unfrozen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy Nikki



just as i predicted JE, you are such a cutie preggars mama!!! baby clearly overshadows navy nikki!!!


----------



## ceedoan

devote goes out for her first spin! dinner date with my hubby (had an amazing pulled pork cuban sandwich w/ thick fries and fountainsquare blonde beer). then a dash into target for a hairbrush and nail polish!! ahhhh the joys of married life!!!  (btw as u can imagine from the last pic, i was smiling yet telling my hubby to hurry it up and take the dang pic before people think i'm a freak for posing in the middle of target!!! :giggles


----------



## rx4dsoul

*Ceedoan* : Cee...your killing me with the food shot!!! I am such a big foodie!!! And you have the cutest smile! Ever!

*JennyErin* : congratulations! the bump is barely noticeable with the beautiful Nikki


----------



## saralaughs

Cee, you are too damn cute!  Love the Devote!  Looks great on you!


----------



## travelerscloset

Cee! You look mighty fine with that devote!!!!


----------



## blueteapot

You look sooo cute! =)


----------



## JennyErin

laurenrr said:


> congrats Jenny! (raptures make great baby bags)!!


 
Oooo thanks for the tip *laurenrr*!! I will have to be on the scout for one! I bought a LP dylan zip tote to try out too, but its pretty heavy, maybe I'll give rapture a try too, I have always thought it was a beautiful bag!!


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks *Disco* and *rx*! 

*Cee* I am loving that Devote even more now that I see it on you out and about! Looks fantastic and your dinner looked so good!!!


----------



## JennyErin

ceedoan said:


> just as i predicted JE, you are such a cutie preggars mama!!! baby clearly overshadows navy nikki!!!


 
Your too sweet *Cee*!


----------



## chayna

Great pictures ceedoan with your Devote!


----------



## Fee4zy

Nice ladies.  JennyErin - hope you feel better.  Pregnancy hormones are so difficult.  I hated feeling like cr*p.  Hang in there.


----------



## TaraP

ceedoan said:


> devote goes out for her first spin! dinner date with my hubby (had an amazing pulled pork cuban sandwich w/ thick fries and fountainsquare blonde beer). then a dash into target for a hairbrush and nail polish!! ahhhh the joys of married life!!!  (btw as u can imagine from the last pic, i was smiling yet telling my hubby to hurry it up and take the dang pic before people think i'm a freak for posing in the middle of target!!! :giggles



The Devote looks awesome on you Cee! You always look beautiful no matter what you're wearing. Love your smile, its contagious....


----------



## JennyErin

Fee4zy said:


> Nice ladies. JennyErin - hope you feel better. Pregnancy hormones are so difficult. I hated feeling like cr*p. Hang in there.


 
Thanks *Fee*, my first tri-mester is soclose to being over I just finally started feeling better on the weekend, about time!!


----------



## missmoz

ceedoan said:


> devote goes out for her first spin! dinner date with my hubby (had an amazing pulled pork cuban sandwich w/ thick fries and fountainsquare blonde beer). then a dash into target for a hairbrush and nail polish!! ahhhh the joys of married life!!!  (btw as u can imagine from the last pic, i was smiling yet telling my hubby to hurry it up and take the dang pic before people think i'm a freak for posing in the middle of target!!! :giggles


 
Love your pics... that sandwich looks so yummy!  And no you are not a freak for posing in target... I have seen ppl do this on several shopping trips to my local target!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Me and my RM black envelope clutch (not sure the name)


----------



## TaraP

LAvuittongirl said:


> Me and my RM black envelope clutch (not sure the name)



You look too cute! Love the furry vest and ugg combo. The clutch looks perfect with the outfit.


----------



## LAvuittongirl

TaraPep said:


> You look too cute! Love the furry vest and ugg combo. The clutch looks perfect with the outfit.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Fee4zy

LAvuittongirl said:


> Me and my RM black envelope clutch (not sure the name)



Looks like the Infinity Clutch.  Love the look!  Comfy for eating


----------



## missmoz

Fee4zy said:


> Looks like the Infinity Clutch. Love the look! Comfy for eating


 
I think this is the sample version of the infinity clutch since it looks like there are no rings on the sides for the chain strap, which the version currently being sold online has.  I remember seeing several of these in black at last springs SS, and they did not have a chain strap or rings for a strap that I recall.


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Fee4zy said:
			
		

> Looks like the Infinity Clutch.  Love the look!  Comfy for eating



Thank u!  Very comfy since I'm wearing loose clothing and spandex.  Keke.


----------



## LAvuittongirl

missmoz said:
			
		

> I think this is the sample version of the infinity clutch since it looks like there are no rings on the sides for the chain strap, which the version currently being sold online has.  I remember seeing several of these in black at last springs SS, and they did not have a chain strap or rings for a strap that I recall.



Yes!  It was a sample at last springs SS.  You TPF'ers r so knowlegeable w names n prices n such.  Now I know the name of my clutch.  Thnx!


----------



## callmeprincess

Everyone looks so great. I wish I had even half as much style as you all have.


----------



## yangyang

LAvuittongirl said:


> Me and my RM black envelope clutch (not sure the name)



Love your outfit and the clutch!
If you don't mind me asking, where did you get your vest?


----------



## LAvuittongirl

yangyang said:
			
		

> Love your outfit and the clutch!
> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get your vest?



Thank you!  H&M  for like $15?  Keke


----------



## gloryanh

ceedoan said:


> devote goes out for her first spin! dinner date with my hubby (had an amazing pulled pork cuban sandwich w/ thick fries and fountainsquare blonde beer). then a dash into target for a hairbrush and nail polish!! ahhhh the joys of married life!!!  (btw as u can imagine from the last pic, i was smiling yet telling my hubby to hurry it up and take the dang pic before people think i'm a freak for posing in the middle of target!!! :giggles



OMG you look so cute! And so petite, I'm 4'11" =D Yay for rocking big bags; I want to wear Nikkis, since there's so many wonderful leathers, but mini Nikkis fit my size better. You look awesome in the Devote though!


----------



## discoAMOUR

LAvuittongirl said:


> Me and my RM black envelope clutch (not sure the name)



Funky and cute!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

ceedoan said:


> devote goes out for her first spin! dinner date with my hubby (had an amazing pulled pork cuban sandwich w/ thick fries and fountainsquare blonde beer). then a dash into target for a hairbrush and nail polish!! ahhhh the joys of married life!!!  (btw as u can imagine from the last pic, i was smiling yet telling my hubby to hurry it up and take the dang pic before people think i'm a freak for posing in the middle of target!!! :giggles



LOVIN IT, CEE CEE!!! That devote looks so good on you! I love the gunmetal hardware! I want those fries too!!!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> Funky and cute!!!



Thank you!


----------



## travelerscloset

Gorgeous!!!!


LAvuittongirl said:


> Me and my RM black envelope clutch (not sure the name)


----------



## LAvuittongirl

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!!!



Thank you


----------



## JennyErin

LAvuittongirl said:


> Me and my RM black envelope clutch (not sure the name)


 
Very Cute!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

JennyErin said:


> Very Cute!



Thank you!!


----------



## ceedoan

rx4dsoul said:


> *Ceedoan* : *Cee...your killing me with the food shot!!! I am such a big foodie!!!* And you have the cutest smile! Ever!
> 
> 
> *JennyErin* : congratulations! the bump is barely noticeable with the beautiful Nikki



thx rx! u are too sweet!! girl, i think we would get along splendidly - i'm a big foodie as well!!! there's nothing like a new restaurant or cuisine - i swear antony bourdain has the BEST job on the planet - he gets to travel AND feast on exotic, yummilicious food all day every day!!! *sighhhhhh that's heaven! 




saralaughs said:


> Cee, you are too damn cute! Love the Devote! Looks great on you!


 


travelerscloset said:


> Cee! You look mighty fine with that devote!!!!


 


blueteapot said:


> You look sooo cute! =)


 
*thanks gals!!!  i LOVE this bag - love love love it!*!


----------



## ceedoan

JennyErin said:


> Thanks *Disco* and *rx*!
> 
> *Cee* I am loving that Devote even more now that I see it on you out and about! Looks fantastic and your dinner looked so good!!!


 
thx JE!! what can i say, i like big bags and i cannot lie!!  and that sandwich was delish!! 



chayna said:


> Great pictures ceedoan with your Devote!


 
 thanks chayna! like i said before, your "does anyone still own a devote" thread totally got me hooked on this style in the first place!! u rock!!



TaraPep said:


> The Devote looks awesome on you Cee! You always look beautiful no matter what you're wearing. Love your smile, its contagious....


 
tara, u are waaay too sweet!!! 



missmoz said:


> Love your pics... that sandwich looks so yummy! And no you are not a freak for posing in target... *I have seen ppl do this on several shopping trips to my local target*!


 
thx missmoz -  glad to know i'm not the only one!!


----------



## yangyang

LAvuittongirl said:


> Thank you!  H&M  for like $15?  Keke



Wow that's such a good price!!


----------



## beachgirl38

Smoooooshy soft Jade Nikki from Bonz!  Black & white floral lining, brass hw


----------



## Sley16

beachgirl38 said:


> Smoooooshy soft Jade Nikki from Bonz!  Black & white floral lining, brass hw
> 
> View attachment 1572792



Love the colour!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

beachgirl38 said:


> Smoooooshy soft Jade Nikki from Bonz!  Black & white floral lining, brass hw
> 
> View attachment 1572792



Sooooooo beautiful!!  I had this in my cart and talked myself out of it.  

Congrats on nabbing this lovely!


----------



## beachgirl38

Sley16 said:


> Love the colour!!


 

Thank you!  It looks much darker in these pictures than IRL.


----------



## beachgirl38

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Sooooooo beautiful!! I had this in my cart and talked myself out of it.
> 
> Congrats on nabbing this lovely!


 
Ha! That is funny!  I have done that too!  Greens don't always work for me, but this one is a nice neutral.


----------



## luvs*it*

beachgirl38 said:


> Smoooooshy soft Jade Nikki from Bonz!  Black & white floral lining, brass hw
> 
> View attachment 1572792


 
*~*Beautiful Nikki!! It looks so soft...  *~*


----------



## beachgirl38

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Beautiful Nikki!! It looks so soft...  *~*


 
Thank you!!!  It is unbelievably soft!  Like butter!!


----------



## saralaughs

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Sooooooo beautiful!! I had this in my cart and talked myself out of it.
> 
> Congrats on nabbing this lovely!


 
SAME HERE.

Lovely Beachbabe!  Keep her in good health.


----------



## rx4dsoul

beachgirl38 said:


> Smoooooshy soft Jade Nikki from Bonz!  Black & white floral lining, brass hw
> 
> View attachment 1572792



Beautiful! Congratulations!
And I think you just nailed how to wear a green bag perfectly...white top and dark jeans = spot on !


----------



## beachgirl38

rx4dsoul said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations!
> And I think you just nailed how to wear a green bag perfectly...white top and dark jeans = spot on !


 
Thank you!!  Jade looks so pretty with white, black & grey too.  I really love this bag!


----------



## beachgirl38

saralaughs said:


> SAME HERE.
> 
> Lovely Beachbabe! Keep her in good health.


 
Thank you I will!


----------



## travelerscloset

That's a rare beauty! 
The color blends well with your skin tone!


beachgirl38 said:


> Smoooooshy soft Jade Nikki from Bonz!  Black & white floral lining, brass hw
> 
> View attachment 1572792


----------



## beachgirl38

travelerscloset said:


> That's a rare beauty!
> The color blends well with your skin tone!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## JennyErin

beachgirl38 said:


> Smoooooshy soft Jade Nikki from Bonz!  Black & white floral lining, brass hw
> 
> View attachment 1572792


 
Gorgeous!! Jade Nikki looks so smooshy! Plus she looks great on you too!


----------



## beachgirl38

JennyErin said:


> Gorgeous!! Jade Nikki looks so smooshy! Plus she looks great on you too!


 
Thank you JennyErin! I can't stop touching this leather! Reminds me very much of the feel of Noir leather.


----------



## aliceanna

Beachgirl, your Jade Nikki is beautiful!  It looks lovely on you!


----------



## aliceanna

A winter look with my Black Patent MAC--more on this look here.


----------



## discoAMOUR

aliceanna said:


> A winter look with my Black Patent MAC--more on this look here.



So cute. 
Did you just buy that BQP recently on ebay?! I saw it disappear. good pick.


----------



## travelerscloset

Gorgeous as always!  I love the top!


aliceanna said:


> A winter look with my Black Patent MAC--more on this look here.


----------



## ceedoan

gloryanh said:


> OMG you look so cute! And so petite, I'm 4'11" =D Yay for rocking big bags; I want to wear Nikkis, since there's so many wonderful leathers, but mini Nikkis fit my size better. You look awesome in the Devote though!



thanks girl!!!!! seriously, i love big bags and i cannot lie!!  although the bigger the bag, the more i seem to wanna cram in there!!


----------



## ceedoan

beachgirl38 said:


> Smoooooshy soft Jade Nikki from Bonz!  Black & white floral lining, brass hw
> 
> View attachment 1572792




beachgirl, congrats on this OS beauty!! ITA, jade is such a pretty neutral green!!


----------



## TaraP

beachgirl38 said:


> Smoooooshy soft Jade Nikki from Bonz!  Black & white floral lining, brass hw
> 
> View attachment 1572792



I always loved this color so much! Congrats on a great find!


----------



## luvs*it*

aliceanna said:


> A winter look with my Black Patent MAC--more on this look here.


 
*~*You & your patent MAC look amazing!*~*


----------



## beachgirl38

TaraPep said:


> I always loved this color so much! Congrats on a great find!


 


ceedoan said:


> beachgirl, congrats on this OS beauty!! ITA, jade is such a pretty neutral green!!


 
Thanks ladies!


----------



## TaraP

Quick pic I took in the dressing room today... This is my favorite MAM~ it's my basher...


----------



## discoAMOUR

TaraPep said:


> Quick pic I took in the dressing room today... This is my favorite MAM~ it's my basher...




Tara, you look so good in black. Love the B&W floral lining! Awesome!


----------



## rx4dsoul

TaraPep said:


> Quick pic I took in the dressing room today... This is my favorite MAM~ it's my basher...



Whooaaa...look at how soft the leather on that one is!
And you have beautiful eyes Tara


----------



## saralaughs

I tell ya Tara, Gwen's MAD HOT BRUNETTE TWIN SISTER.


----------



## TaraP

discoAMOUR said:


> Tara, you look so good in black. Love the B&W floral lining! Awesome!



Thank you *disco*! It was so nice out today, leather vest weather.  
I hope you were able to enjoy such a nice day. 




			
				rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Whooaaa...look at how soft the leather on that one is!
> And you have beautiful eyes Tara



Thanks! This MAM has had years of "abuse" to look like that..  And thank you for the lovely compliment. You are too sweet...




			
				saralaughs said:
			
		

> I tell ya Tara, Gwen's MAD HOT BRUNETTE TWIN SISTER.



You are the best!!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

TaraPep said:


> Quick pic I took in the dressing room today... This is my favorite MAM~ it's my basher...


 
*~*You look _amazing_!!!*~*


----------



## travelerscloset

Fierce!!!  Hot as always!


TaraPep said:


> Quick pic I took in the dressing room today... This is my favorite MAM~ it's my basher...


----------



## beachgirl38

TaraPep said:


> Quick pic I took in the dressing room today... This is my favorite MAM~ it's my basher...


 
You look so beautiful & I really love your black MAM!!  My favorite bag - I use my Verdes MAM half the year!  I am on the lookout for a black one!


----------



## missmoz

TaraPep said:


> Quick pic I took in the dressing room today... This is my favorite MAM~ it's my basher...



*Tara*, you look great!  I think its cute leaving the front pocket unzipped so the lining can peek out.  Kinda looks like your MAM is laughing.  I sooo wish I had that B&W floral lining on my MAM!  I just love it!


----------



## aliceanna

luvs*it* said:


> *~*You & your patent MAC look amazing!*~*


 Thank you so much!


----------



## aliceanna

TaraPep said:


> Quick pic I took in the dressing room today... This is my favorite MAM~ it's my basher...



Love this MAM!  It looks amazingly smooshy, and I love that lining.  Great pic!


----------



## aliceanna

discoAMOUR said:


> So cute.
> Did you just buy that BQP recently on ebay?! I saw it disappear. good pick.


No, I wish I had!  It's just regular patent, not quilted.  I would die for a BQP =).  I got this one about two years ago from MOB.


----------



## aliceanna

Photos with my Bone Ostrich MAC from this weekend when it was spring for a little while instead of winter (more photos and info on this look can be found here).


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the splash of color aliceanna!
Those sandals are gorgeous!



aliceanna said:


> Photos with my Bone Ostrich MAC from this weekend when it was spring for a little while instead of winter (more photos and info on this look can be found here).


----------



## discoAMOUR

aliceanna said:


> No, I wish I had!  It's just regular patent, not quilted.  I would die for a BQP =).  I got this one about two years ago from MOB.



It's gorgeous anyway...and you sure know how to rock it!!!


----------



## TaraP

luvs*it* said:


> *~*You look _amazing_!!!*~*



Thank you! It was nice to be off from work and hang with DH. Quality shopping time... He sat in the Apple store getting his comp fixed while I roamed the mall.. 




			
				travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Fierce!!! Hot as always!



Thank you! 




			
				beachgirl38 said:
			
		

> You look so beautiful & I really love your black MAM!! My favorite bag - I use my Verdes MAM half the year! I am on the lookout for a black one!



Thanks! OOOooo Verdes is a really pretty color... I bet that looks gorgeous all broken in..




			
				missmoz said:
			
		

> Tara, you look great! I think its cute leaving the front pocket unzipped so the lining can peek out. Kinda looks like your MAM is laughing. I sooo wish I had that B&W floral lining on my MAM! I just love it!



Thank u! I love the way it looks too. Plus it's easy access to my phone. But it's so annoying having strangers tell you all day your purse is open.. 
I  the B&W floral lining but it gets dirty so fast. I now use a purse organizer to keep the inside clean. 




			
				aliceanna said:
			
		

> Love this MAM! It looks amazingly smooshy, and I love that lining. Great pic!



Thank you aliceanna!


----------



## TaraP

aliceanna said:


> Photos with my Bone Ostrich MAC from this weekend when it was spring for a little while instead of winter (more photos and info on this look can be found here).



You look great! Love the bright colors with the army green jacket. Beautiful MAC! Pics definitely don't do it justice. In person that MAC is beyond stunning.


----------



## ceedoan

aliceanna said:


> Photos with my Bone Ostrich MAC from this weekend when it was spring for a little while instead of winter (more photos and info on this look can be found here).




AA, omg so cute!!!!! love that bone ostrich MAC - so luxe!!


----------



## ceedoan

TaraPep said:


> Quick pic I took in the dressing room today... *This is my favorite MAM~ it's my basher...*



u look amazing as always tara!!! gosh, i have a dozen RM's yet still don't have a black MAM w/ blue zipper track.... i mean, come on! it's THE RM bag wouldn't u say??!?!! 



missmoz said:


> *Tara*, you look great!  I think its cute leaving the front pocket unzipped so the lining can peek out.  *Kinda looks like your MAM is laughing.*  I sooo wish I had that B&W floral lining on my MAM!  I just love it!



MM - ITA!!!!  it's so cute like that!!!


----------



## sophiebed

aliceanna said:


> Photos with my Bone Ostrich MAC from this weekend when it was spring for a little while instead of winter (more photos and info on this look can be found here).



Absolutely loving this look!


----------



## Fashionistlala

Got this at a fab price on the RM website sale last year.  Loving it for work papers, even when laptop stays at home.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Fashionistlala said:


> Got this at a fab price on the RM website sale last year.  Loving it for work papers, even when laptop stays at home.



Awesome!!! Love hte Virginia laptop case!!! It is so slim and chic! I have even been able to transport my records safely in there. About 6 or 7 large vinyl records (you know, the old school albums for a record player! lol) fit with it being able to close all the way! This bag holds so many different item! It's a great investment! Good for you!!!


----------



## Fashionistlala

Thx alot discoAmour.  

My mom snagged the mini mac snake embossed in blue. She was really surprised that it had a pink zipper! So much, that she sent it back for exchange.  I wonder if all the croc embossed have " color blocked" zippers.....




discoAMOUR said:


> Awesome!!! Love hte Virginia laptop case!!! It is so slim and chic! I have even been able to transport my records safely in there. About 6 or 7 large vinyl records (you know, the old school albums for a record player! lol) fit with it being able to close all the way! This bag holds so many different item! It's a great investment! Good for you!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Fashionistlala said:


> Thx alot discoAmour.
> 
> My mom snagged the mini mac snake embossed in blue. She was really surprised that it had a pink zipper! So much, that she sent it back for exchange.  I wonder if all the croc embossed have " color blocked" zippers.....



oh, i'm so sorry she was disappointed! But color-blicking can be cool, when it's what you're looking for. I hope she has better luck with her next purchase. These sites need to be more specific on the details in the descriptions because they cause a TON of confusion with people getting the wrong orders, etc. Not cool.


----------



## aliceanna

Thanks so much for all your nice comments on my bright outfit and Bone Ostrich MAC, *sophiebed, cee, Tara, discoAMOUR*, and *travelerscloset*!  It really is so lovely in person.  

*Fashionistlala*, I love that laptop case and now need one like it =).  So cute for work!


----------



## ceedoan

Fashionistlala said:


> Got this at a fab price on the RM website sale last year.  Loving it for work papers, even when laptop stays at home.



awesome bag fashion!!! 



Fashionistlala said:


> Thx alot discoAmour.
> 
> My mom snagged the mini mac snake embossed in blue. She was really surprised that it had a pink zipper! So much, that she sent it back for exchange.  *I wonder if all the croc embossed have " color blocked" zippers*.....



fashion - only that blue snake version has the pink zipper track (it's also on the 5-zip MAC version where all 5 zips have the pink!) the other snake versions on mini MAC for spring have zippers that match the color!! HTH!!


----------



## TaraP

Fashionistlala said:


> Got this at a fab price on the RM website sale last year.  Loving it for work papers, even when laptop stays at home.



Love it! I've been meaning to get a RM laptop case... They are all so cute.. Love the one you snagged...


----------



## aliceanna

Cranberry MAM goes to work with me!  It's my smooshiest RM.  Love it!  (More on this look here.)


----------



## discoAMOUR

This pic looks mad weird, but I took it before running out of the house, and for some reason my tongue is on it's way out of my mouth...don't know why...

Anywayzzzz, the Covet is my newest favorite style as of today. I FINALLY wore one of my covets, teh black Stingray...and OH MY GOSHHHHHH....its HEAVENLY!!!!! Why did I wait so long?!?!? Gonna have to wear my other covets now, too! I LOVE IT!!! It's so big, as functional as the MAC, but better!!! On and off my shoulder so much more easily, and without heavy chains clinking everywhere, and never staying put when on my lap. She is a silent, lightweight killer and super duper fantastically stunning. 

WOWZERS THE COVET is seriously WINNING!!!!!!!!

The second pic is of my covet with my second Fav MAC (wore yesterday and was transferring stuff from one to the other when I decided to take this pic!). I think the Covet is going to be my newest BFF


----------



## TaraP

aliceanna said:


> Cranberry MAM goes to work with me!  It's my smooshiest RM.  Love it!  (More on this look here.)



Looking good!  The MAM and shoe combo looks great... The Cranberry leather does look so soft, I wanna reach out and pet it...


----------



## TaraP

discoAMOUR said:


> This pic looks mad weird, but I took it before running out of the house, and for some reason my tongue is on it's way out of my mouth...don't know why...
> 
> Anywayzzzz, the Covet is my newest favorite style as of today. I FINALLY wore one of my covets, teh black Stingray...and OH MY GOSHHHHHH....its HEAVENLY!!!!! Why did I wait so long?!?!? Gonna have to wear my other covets now, too! I LOVE IT!!! It's so big, as functional as the MAC, but better!!! On and off my shoulder so much more easily, and without heavy chains clinking everywhere, and never staying put when on my lap. She is a silent, lightweight killer and super duper fantastically stunning.
> 
> WOWZERS THE COVET is seriously WINNING!!!!!!!!
> 
> The second pic is of my covet with my second Fav MAC (wore yesterday and was transferring stuff from one to the other when I decided to take this pic!). I think the Covet is going to be my newest BFF



I love the first pic.. You look so happy with Ms. Covet. I'm glad you found a style you really love.. 
I've had but just started using a purse organizer. I bought the 3 pack so the big one fits my MAMs and the little one fits great in a MAC. Makes switching bags so easy...
P.S.~ You look great in hats....


----------



## Espinosa

*Disco*! I'm loving the stingray! How is the leather????? I've looked and looked for the perfect RM in stingray, and your Covet definitely seems like the (super) best option!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

That looks one hard working yet gorgeous bag! Beautiful *Fashionistlala*!





Fashionistlala said:


> Got this at a fab price on the RM website sale last year. Loving it for work papers, even when laptop stays at home.


 
I love your attire *alice*! What a classic look! The cranberry looks so gorgeous... I think I regret not getting one when I had the chance ush:


aliceanna said:


> Cranberry MAM goes to work with me! It's my smooshiest RM. Love it! (More on this look here.)


 

*disco*!!! You're so cute!!! That Covet looks beautiful!  I've always been curious about it and seeing you with it makes me want to get one 



discoAMOUR said:


> This pic looks mad weird, but I took it before running out of the house, and for some reason my tongue is on it's way out of my mouth...don't know why...
> 
> Anywayzzzz, the Covet is my newest favorite style as of today. I FINALLY wore one of my covets, teh black Stingray...and OH MY GOSHHHHHH....its HEAVENLY!!!!! Why did I wait so long?!?!? Gonna have to wear my other covets now, too! I LOVE IT!!! It's so big, as functional as the MAC, but better!!! On and off my shoulder so much more easily, and without heavy chains clinking everywhere, and never staying put when on my lap. She is a silent, lightweight killer and super duper fantastically stunning.
> 
> WOWZERS THE COVET is seriously WINNING!!!!!!!!
> 
> The second pic is of my covet with my second Fav MAC (wore yesterday and was transferring stuff from one to the other when I decided to take this pic!). I think the Covet is going to be my newest BFF


 
 ITA *Tara*!  My purse organize makes my life so much easier (...I'm such an oc sometimes)... I totally swear by it!


TaraPep said:


> I love the first pic.. You look so happy with Ms. Covet. I'm glad you found a style you really love..
> I've had but just started using *a purse organizer*. I bought the 3 pack so the big one fits my MAMs and the little one fits great in a MAC.* Makes switching bags so easy...*
> P.S.~ You look great in hats....


----------



## booksandbags

Tara you look so pretty in that pic!
Love your smooshy mam.
Black mams with blue zippers = a must-have for any minkette.


----------



## luvs*it*

aliceanna said:


> Cranberry MAM goes to work with me! It's my smooshiest RM. Love it! (More on this look here.)


 
*~*You look so chic...I love the pop of color from your Cranberry MAM!*~*



discoAMOUR said:


> This pic looks mad weird, but I took it before running out of the house, and for some reason my tongue is on it's way out of my mouth...don't know why...
> 
> Anywayzzzz, the Covet is my newest favorite style as of today. I FINALLY wore one of my covets, teh black Stingray...and OH MY GOSHHHHHH....its HEAVENLY!!!!! Why did I wait so long?!?!? Gonna have to wear my other covets now, too! I LOVE IT!!! It's so big, as functional as the MAC, but better!!! On and off my shoulder so much more easily, and without heavy chains clinking everywhere, and never staying put when on my lap. She is a silent, lightweight killer and super duper fantastically stunning.
> 
> WOWZERS THE COVET is seriously WINNING!!!!!!!!
> 
> The second pic is of my covet with my second Fav MAC (wore yesterday and was transferring stuff from one to the other when I decided to take this pic!). I think the Covet is going to be my newest BFF


 
*~*Cute pics (esp. love the last one)!*~*


----------



## discoAMOUR

TaraPep said:


> I love the first pic.. You look so happy with Ms. Covet. I'm glad you found a style you really love..
> I've had but just started using a purse organizer. I bought the 3 pack so the big one fits my MAMs and the little one fits great in a MAC. Makes switching bags so easy...
> P.S.~ You look great in hats....



*Tara*, you are such a darling!!! I'm obsessed with hats...I have too many, especially winter hats! I LOVE the covet LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!!! MAM is still my fav, but then MAC/Covet, and then Devote...not sure which should be in second place, but those are my tops!!! 

Purse organizers sound good...didn't know there could be one for a MAC--too cool. I like to stay organized in my purse, but do the organizers take up a lot of room? Because sometimes (or rather ALL the time) I like to jam a sh**load of stuff into my MAM's while I'm in the street, and it's stuffed like no other, but with a purse organizer already in it, I cant do impromptu stuffings like that anymore cuz it'll take up a lot of space, right? I want one, but then these I can't do my purse stuffing ritual when i'm out and I end up peeling off layers of clothes or buying a bunch of crap that i do't wanna carry in separate bags. Damn, I'm surprised I haven't broken any straps...I have before, but not with my RM's...talk about durability! UP TOP!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Espinosa said:


> *Disco*! I'm loving the stingray! How is the leather????? I've looked and looked for the perfect RM in stingray, and your Covet definitely seems like the (super) best option!!!



*Espy*, I'm about to post more pics for you that I took in the jeep today. I LOOOOOOVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEE THIS Stingray!!!! I LOVE IT!!! You will NOT be disappointed. I felt the stingray on the bombe MAB--HATED IT! The stingray on this covet--I WANT TO KISS IT!!! It has a beautiful texture, like suede. It feels so lovely under your fingertips. I cannot express to you just how yummy this leather feels!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> *disco*!!! You're so cute!!! That Covet looks beautiful!  I've always been curious about it and seeing you with it makes me want to get one



*STOP what you're doing, and order one. Right Now. *


----------



## discoAMOUR

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Cute pics (esp. love the last one)!*~*



Thanks so much mama!!! Those are my babies! I love em so!


----------



## rx4dsoul

discoAMOUR said:


> This pic looks mad weird, but I took it before running out of the house, and for some reason my tongue is on it's way out of my mouth...don't know why...



Haha I must say I'm loving the crazy vibe Disco...and yeah that covet is awesome!


----------



## rx4dsoul

aliceanna said:


> Cranberry MAM goes to work with me!  It's my smooshiest RM.  Love it!



Gorgeous AA!


----------



## travelerscloset

ush:, lol!


discoAMOUR said:


> *STOP what you're doing, and order one. Right Now. *


----------



## travelerscloset

You certainly can girl!  The beauty of it is that you can keep all your other "regular" stuff snugged tightly inside the organizer and the extra stuff squeeshing beside the organizer or on top of it There are super light weight organizers that you wouldn't even notice their there... 



discoAMOUR said:


> *Tara*, you are such a darling!!! I'm obsessed with hats...I have too many, especially winter hats! I LOVE the covet LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!!! MAM is still my fav, but then MAC/Covet, and then Devote...not sure which should be in second place, but those are my tops!!!
> 
> Purse organizers sound good...didn't know there could be one for a MAC--too cool. I like to stay organized in my purse, but do the organizers take up a lot of room? Because sometimes (or rather ALL the time) I like to jam a sh**load of stuff into my MAM's while I'm in the street, and it's stuffed like no other, *but with a purse organizer already in it, I cant do impromptu stuffings like that anymore cuz it'll take up a lot of space, right?* I want one, but then these I can't do my purse stuffing ritual when i'm out and I end up peeling off layers of clothes or buying a bunch of crap that i do't wanna carry in separate bags. Damn, I'm surprised I haven't broken any straps...I have before, but not with my RM's...talk about durability! UP TOP!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> You certainly can girl!  The beauty of it is that you can keep all your other "regular" stuff snugged tightly inside the organizer and the extra stuff squeeshing beside the organizer or on top of it There are super light weight organizers that you wouldn't even notice their there...



oooo, really?!? sounds intriguing now. I have to give it a little more thought. I wish I could try one out without having to do "return shipping", etc, if I happen not to like it. Returning things is such a hassle. But it might be worth it. I'll see.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Espinosa said:


> *Disco*! I'm loving the stingray! How is the leather????? I've looked and looked for the perfect RM in stingray, and your Covet definitely seems like the (super) best option!!!



more stingray covet!!! I think I'm going to call her SOPHIEEEEEE!!!!!! YAY!!! So here's me and Sophie running errands today with mom. (did i use the name Sophie already? hmm have to check!) The last two pics are my "Paparazzi Shots" LOLOL :giggles:...with my MaryKate and Ashley smirk and big Kate Spade shades!!!


----------



## Espinosa

^ *D*, I wanttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!! 

The stingray (and you obviously) look gorgeous! If I didn't just buy another MAM- which is on her way to me right now- I would buy this Covet asap. 

For now I will enjoy *Sophie* through you!!!!


----------



## sophiebed

aliceanna said:


> Cranberry MAM goes to work with me!  It's my smooshiest RM.  Love it!  (More on this look here.)



Love it, you look so chic!


----------



## thedseer

the covet really is the best - love your pics, disco!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Espinosa said:


> ^ *D*, I wanttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!!
> 
> The stingray (and you obviously) look gorgeous! If I didn't just buy another MAM- which is on her way to me right now- I would buy this Covet asap.
> 
> For now I will enjoy *Sophie* through you!!!!



Aww thank you Espy!!!! You are SO friggin sweet! Sophie will take a lot of pics for you!
Not to worry, the stingray covet will be there for you when you're ready for it!
Then we can be bag twins!!! WOOT WOOT!!!

Oh and I CAN'T wait to see your new MAM!!! I bet it's lovely!!! what is it?!?!?

ps: raining like mad, and this covet was glowing through it all!!!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

thedseer said:


> the covet really is the best - love your pics, disco!



Thanks so much babe!!! I can't believe I waited so long to wear it. Def is the BEST!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Disco, congrats on the beautiful stingray covet! You look very cute with the red beanie!  And LOVE that nail colour~!!! 



discoAMOUR said:


> more stingray covet!!! I think I'm going to call her SOPHIEEEEEE!!!!!! YAY!!! So here's me and Sophie running errands today with mom. (did i use the name Sophie already? hmm have to check!) The last two pics are my "Paparazzi Shots" LOLOL :giggles:...with my MaryKate and Ashley smirk and big Kate Spade shades!!!


----------



## katelove477

disco, awesssssssome shades & purse! you look FAB!


----------



## laurenrr

discoAMOUR said:


> more stingray covet!!! I think I'm going to call her SOPHIEEEEEE!!!!!! YAY!!! So here's me and Sophie running errands today with mom. (did i use the name Sophie already? hmm have to check!) The last two pics are my "Paparazzi Shots" LOLOL :giggles:...with my MaryKate and Ashley smirk and big Kate Spade shades!!!


 i love these pictures! your stingray covet and nails are gorgeous (and you're not so bad yourself)


----------



## discoAMOUR

kiwishopper said:


> Disco, congrats on the beautiful stingray covet! You look very cute with the red beanie!  And LOVE that nail colour~!!!



*^Thanks so much kiwi!!! The nails are Deborah Lippmann Across teh Universe. First time wearing it--OMG LOVE IT!!!*




katelove477 said:


> disco, awesssssssome shades & purse! you look FAB!



*^Kate, thanks sooo much babe!!!*



laurenrr said:


> i love these pictures! your stingray covet and nails are gorgeous (and you're not so bad yourself)



*^Thanks mama!!! I ADORE my Sophie!!! She's so soft and pretty!*


----------



## luvs*it*

discoAMOUR said:


> more stingray covet!!! I think I'm going to call her SOPHIEEEEEE!!!!!! YAY!!! So here's me and Sophie running errands today with mom. (did i use the name Sophie already? hmm have to check!) The last two pics are my "Paparazzi Shots" LOLOL :giggles:...with my MaryKate and Ashley smirk and big Kate Spade shades!!!


 
*~*Your Covet is gorg, but I can't stop looking at your nails!! I love the color!!*~*


----------



## discoAMOUR

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Your Covet is gorg, but I can't stop looking at your nails!! I love the color!!*~*



thanks so much *luvs*!!!! Deborah Lippmann's Across the Universe! A Flipping fantastic polish!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

discoAMOUR said:


> thanks so much *luvs*!!!! Deborah Lippmann's Across the Universe! A Flipping fantastic polish!!!


 
*~*  I'm off to find it!!*~*


----------



## Espinosa

discoAMOUR said:


> Aww thank you Espy!!!! You are SO friggin sweet! Sophie will take a lot of pics for you!
> Not to worry, the stingray covet will be there for you when you're ready for it!
> Then we can be bag twins!!! WOOT WOOT!!!
> 
> *Oh and I CAN'T wait to see your new MAM!!! I bet it's lovely!!! what is it?!?!?*
> 
> ps: raining like mad, and this covet was glowing through it all!!!!!



I nearly had a heart attack when I saw it...its tan with florescent pink piping.

I'm glad to see Sophie is doing well, despite this dreadful weather that seems to extent to Toronto!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Espinosa said:


> I nearly had a heart attack when I saw it...its tan with florescent pink piping.
> 
> I'm glad to see Sophie is doing well, despite this dreadful weather that seems to extent to Toronto!



WOWIE!! That is hot!!! I know you'll rock her well!!!
Yes the weather is awful...makes me a little sad with all this overcast. I hope you're keeping bundled up in Toronto!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Wow! So you snagged that beauty! 
Can't wait for the reveal! 



Espinosa said:


> I nearly had a heart attack when I saw it...its tan with florescent pink piping.
> 
> I'm glad to see Sophie is doing well, despite this dreadful weather that seems to extent to Toronto!


----------



## Espinosa

travelerscloset said:


> Wow! So you snagged that beauty!
> Can't wait for the reveal!



Definitely! I can't wait to get her.... I'm obsessively checking the tracking number even though, I know it was posted yesterday. LOL


----------



## travelerscloset

I'm totally like that too when I'm waiting on a package 



Espinosa said:


> Definitely! I can't wait to get her.... *I'm obsessively checking the tracking number even though, I know it was posted yesterday*. LOL


----------



## travelerscloset

*Office girl Chocolate BBW MAB earning her keep...*






*Glazed Espresso Mattie* went with me while I did some errands today...


----------



## discoAMOUR

^ AWESOME! GE leather looks sooo good too!


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> *Office girl Chocolate BBW MAB earning her keep...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Glazed Espresso Mattie* went with me while I did some errands today...


 
*~*MAB & Mattie are dreamy!!  *~*


----------



## baghag411

Let me just say how jealous I am of all you Minkettes who can rock those Matties!!  When I carry my daughter's Matties, it looks like I'm carrying luggage


----------



## travelerscloset

I also feel it's luggagey *baghag* when I carry it but I'm so in to with east-west type of bags...



baghag411 said:


> Let me just say how jealous I am of all you Minkettes who can rock those Matties!! When I carry my daughter's Matties, it looks like I'm carrying luggage


 
Super dreamy *luvs*! Thank you!


luvs*it* said:


> *~*MAB & Mattie are dreamy!!  *~*


 
Thank you *disco*! I wish that Rebecca releases new bags in this leather


discoAMOUR said:


> ^ AWESOME! GE leather looks sooo good too!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *Office girl Chocolate BBW MAB earning her keep...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Glazed Espresso Mattie* went with me while I did some errands today...



lovely as always traveler!! you are definitely wearing those bags well! gosh i love BOTH of those babies!!  i've been working like a crazy woman so haven't had the chance to get out and about with my RM's and there's no way i'm taking my lovelies to work (breeding ground/cesspool of germs!!)


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you cee  These browns are classics 
Oh, after crazy work should be crazy R&R!!! 



ceedoan said:


> lovely as always traveler!! you are definitely wearing those bags well! gosh i love BOTH of those babies!!  i've been working like a crazy woman so haven't had the chance to get out and about with my RM's and there's no way i'm taking my lovelies to work (breeding ground/cesspool of germs!!)


----------



## loveuga

baghag411 said:
			
		

> Let me just say how jealous I am of all you Minkettes who can rock those Matties!!  When I carry my daughter's Matties, it looks like I'm carrying luggage



I will agree with this. I think it's the wide east-west nature of the Mattie I can't handle.  Give me a Nikki, MAM, or MAB any day!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## discoAMOUR

The Mattie is very wide, but it looks so damn good in all these photos everyone posts...I like the Mattie, from afar! I live vicariously through all of you lucky ladies who own them and share your pics! 

Maybe one day I could bite the bullet and get one...or Maybe Not. Eeek!!!


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> *Office girl Chocolate BBW MAB earning her keep...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Glazed Espresso Mattie* went with me while I did some errands today...



Looking great as always Traveler! That seems like the perfect spot for Chocolate BBW MAB. You could look back check on her, make sure she's all good. Wish I could leave my MAMs out just to looks at them at work but I'm in the same boat as *Ceedoan*, germy McNasty workplace...


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *Tara*! I guess one of the perks of my job is I get to tote these bags with me while rolling from one client to another... but it can be torture sometimes because I always try to control myself from petting, staring, hugging (lol) my purses otherwise my colleauges or clients might think I've already gone loony  from the pressure of raking in sales 



TaraPep said:


> Looking great as always Traveler! That seems like the perfect spot for Chocolate BBW MAB. You could look back check on her, make sure she's all good. Wish I could leave my MAMs out just to looks at them at work but I'm in the same boat as *Ceedoan*, germy McNasty workplace...


----------



## baghag411

And beauty of your TPF sisters is, that we understand all of the above.  Well, maybe not sticking your head completely in your bag and inhaling deeply. . . 

Oh, who am I kidding, we totally get that too!!!


----------



## baghag411

Make no mistake, if I could pull these babies off, I would have a Mattie in every single color.  My own little Mattie Army!!!!



loveuga said:


> I will agree with this. I think it's the wide east-west nature of the Mattie I can't handle.  Give me a Nikki, MAM, or MAB any day!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sley16

ITA! Hard as I try, I don't think I can pull off the 'east-westness' of the Mattie.  I have yet to see/try one in person, so one day I may change my mind - they look so fantastic on everyone here!


----------



## travelerscloset

... totally that too!!! 



baghag411 said:


> And beauty of your TPF sisters is, that we understand all of the above. Well, maybe not *sticking your head completely in your bag and inhaling deeply. . .*
> 
> Oh, who am I kidding, we totally get that too!!!


----------



## baghag411

I've never done it personally. . . 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I can't even type that without laughing!!!  :lolots:


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> ... totally that too!!!





baghag411 said:


> I've never done it personally. . .
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I can't even type that without laughing!!!  :lolots:



traveler & baghag - :lolots: now i don't feel so crazy when i randomly take a few of my bags out just to admire them, sniff the leather smell, and wear multiple at a time and just stand there in front of the mirror in my PJs.... TMI?!?!!


----------



## ceedoan

out and about with ocean steady. this baby is the most beautiful blue i've ever owned!! no contest!! 

went to lunch w/ hubby - i would simply melt away without my vietnamese food (mediocre by texas/cali standards, but could not fight the craving!!)  please excuse the crazy hair in the first pic - it was not only overcast, but so damn breezy today!!! (NOT CUTE!!!) how come they make the "hair blowin in the wind" look so sexy on tv and magazine spreads??! 

then to target (where i tried to sneakily snap these pics w/o looking crazy.....FAIL!!!) hahahhaha


----------



## discoAMOUR

OMG OCEAN!!!! LOVE that leather. You are so cute! 
Girl, I love me a houndstooth pattern!!! Love the cape sleeve on your jacket. 

Like RuPaul says...Looking good, Feeling good!!! 
I applaud that!


----------



## saralaughs

She looks just gorgeous on you Cee!


----------



## kiwishopper

Looking gorgeous!! Didn't even notice any hair malfunctioning lol
You are right, that blue is electrifying!!



ceedoan said:


> out and about with ocean steady. this baby is the most beautiful blue i've ever owned!! no contest!!
> 
> went to lunch w/ hubby - i would simply melt away without my vietnamese food (mediocre by texas/cali standards, but could not fight the craving!!)  please excuse the crazy hair in the first pic - it was not only overcast, but so damn breezy today!!! (NOT CUTE!!!) how come they make the "hair blowin in the wind" look so sexy on tv and magazine spreads??!
> 
> then to target (where i tried to sneakily snap these pics w/o looking crazy.....FAIL!!!) hahahhaha


----------



## baghag411

Hair malfunctioning is only bad if it's sticking to your lipgloss. . .  keep that in mind.

Aren't you just the cutest little thing!!!!!  Love your jacket, boots, and oh yeah, that Steady!  What a great color!


----------



## TaraP

*Cee*, You're a doll. So petite and pretty. Love the Ocean Steady on you.


----------



## ceedoan

discoAMOUR said:


> OMG OCEAN!!!! LOVE that leather. You are so cute!
> Girl, I love me a houndstooth pattern!!! Love the cape sleeve on your jacket.
> 
> *Like RuPaul says...Looking good, Feeling good!!! *
> I applaud that!



gotta love RuRu!!  thx for the compliments deedee!  my old roommate got that jacket for me and today was actually the first time i ever wore it!! so glad i decided to keep it when i moved! i love bold patterns as well, and houndstooth is just so classic!



saralaughs said:


> She looks just gorgeous on you Cee!



i have u to thank for this one!!  



kiwishopper said:


> Looking gorgeous!! *Didn't even notice any hair malfunctioning lol*
> You are right, that blue is electrifying!!



thank u kiwi! haha awesome! maybe cause the sign to that restaurant was so huge and distracting!


----------



## ceedoan

baghag411 said:


> *Hair malfunctioning is only bad if it's sticking to your lipgloss. . .  keep that in mind.*
> 
> Aren't you just the cutest little thing!!!!!  Love your jacket, boots, and oh yeah, that Steady!  What a great color!



so true!!! haha ain't it a biatch when it happens too!!  FAIL!!  thx for the kind words! 



TaraPep said:


> Cee, *You're a doll. So petite and pretty.* Love the Ocean Steady on you.



tara, right back at ya!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

You're super cute *Cee*!!!! That Ocean was made especially for you!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

ceedoan said:


> out and about with ocean steady. this baby is the most beautiful blue i've ever owned!! no contest!!
> 
> went to lunch w/ hubby - i would simply melt away without my vietnamese food (mediocre by texas/cali standards, but could not fight the craving!!)  please excuse the crazy hair in the first pic - it was not only overcast, but so damn breezy today!!! (NOT CUTE!!!) how come they make the "hair blowin in the wind" look so sexy on tv and magazine spreads??!
> 
> then to target (where i tried to sneakily snap these pics w/o looking crazy.....FAIL!!!) hahahhaha


 
*~*You look super cute! Love your Ocean Steady (the color is gorg) & your jacket!  *~*


----------



## Esquared72

A gal has to stay abreast of the latest trends and info.  Black MAM (Sheena) doing some quick surfing during a work break...


----------



## lvsweetness

ceedoan said:


> out and about with ocean steady. this baby is the most beautiful blue i've ever owned!! no contest!!
> 
> went to lunch w/ hubby - i would simply melt away without my vietnamese food (mediocre by texas/cali standards, but could not fight the craving!!)  please excuse the crazy hair in the first pic - it was not only overcast, but so damn breezy today!!! (NOT CUTE!!!) how come they make the "hair blowin in the wind" look so sexy on tv and magazine spreads??!
> 
> then to target (where i tried to sneakily snap these pics w/o looking crazy.....FAIL!!!) hahahhaha



omg, you really are so cute and petite lol, the color looks great on you-- i could never pull off ocean


----------



## kiwishopper

Looks like "Sheena" is staying busy even during her break!! 



eehlers said:


> A gal has to stay abreast of the latest trends and info. Black MAM (Sheena) doing some quick surfing during a work break...


----------



## travelerscloset

Busy beautiful bag, that Sheena!



eehlers said:


> A gal has to stay abreast of the latest trends and info. Black MAM (Sheena) doing some quick surfing during a work break...


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> You're super cute *Cee*!!!! That Ocean was made especially for you!!!





luvs*it* said:


> *~*You look super cute! Love your Ocean Steady (the color is gorg) & your jacket!  *~*





lvsweetness said:


> omg, you really are so cute and petite lol, the color looks great on you-- i could never pull off ocean



 minkettes!!!! u guys are too sweet!


----------



## ceedoan

eehlers said:


> A gal has to stay abreast of the latest trends and info.  Black MAM (Sheena) doing some quick surfing during a work break...




sheena is so gorgeous!!  i'm still searching for the perfect RM black MAM


----------



## gloryanh

ceedoan said:


> out and about with ocean steady. this baby is the most beautiful blue i've ever owned!! no contest!!
> 
> went to lunch w/ hubby - i would simply melt away without my vietnamese food (mediocre by texas/cali standards, but could not fight the craving!!)  please excuse the crazy hair in the first pic - it was not only overcast, but so damn breezy today!!! (NOT CUTE!!!) how come they make the "hair blowin in the wind" look so sexy on tv and magazine spreads??!
> 
> then to target (where i tried to sneakily snap these pics w/o looking crazy.....FAIL!!!) hahahhaha



I looove your Steady! The color and condition looks great, and you look soo cute. 

Totally agree with you re: Vietnamese food, I grew up near Little Saigon in Westminster, CA, so I'm completely spoiled and know that when I move elsewhere for a post graduate program, I'll be missing the food.


----------



## missmoz

ceedoan said:


> out and about with ocean steady. this baby is the most beautiful blue i've ever owned!! no contest!!
> 
> went to lunch w/ hubby - i would simply melt away without my vietnamese food (mediocre by texas/cali standards, but could not fight the craving!!)  please excuse the crazy hair in the first pic - it was not only overcast, but so damn breezy today!!! (NOT CUTE!!!) how come they make the "hair blowin in the wind" look so sexy on tv and magazine spreads??!
> 
> then to target (where i tried to sneakily snap these pics w/o looking crazy.....FAIL!!!) hahahhaha



cee, you look so cute and that bag is so pretty!  love the color on you.  the mere mention of vietnamese food now has me craving it!  gosh!


----------



## ceedoan

missmoz said:


> cee, you look so cute and that bag is so pretty! love the color on you. *the mere mention of vietnamese food now has me craving it! gosh![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> missmoz - thx!! the meal we had was just "okay" - makes my visits back home to houston that much more DEEELICIOUS!!


----------



## ceedoan

gloryanh said:


> I looove your Steady! The color and condition looks great, and you look soo cute.
> 
> Totally agree with you re: Vietnamese food, I grew up near *Little Saigon in Westminster, CA,* so I'm completely spoiled and know that when I move elsewhere for a post graduate program, I'll be missing the food.


 
gloryanh - thanks girl!! my mom's family lives right there!! i haven't had the chance to visit in years, but dying to get back "to cali... to cali...."  and whenever i do visit, all we do is EAT EAT EAT!! i love it!! trust me when i say u WILL miss the food!! every time i get back to houston, i just hang out in bellaire (our version of little saigon!).... something else that's not here is BOBA! i'm like this  when i get to finally have it!!


----------



## Gallianogirl8

ceedoan said:


> out and about with ocean steady. this baby is the most beautiful blue i've ever owned!! no contest!!
> 
> went to lunch w/ hubby - i would simply melt away without my vietnamese food (mediocre by texas/cali standards, but could not fight the craving!!)  please excuse the crazy hair in the first pic - it was not only overcast, but so damn breezy today!!! (NOT CUTE!!!) how come they make the "hair blowin in the wind" look so sexy on tv and magazine spreads??!
> 
> then to target (where i tried to sneakily snap these pics w/o looking crazy.....FAIL!!!) hahahhaha


 
I like your cognac coloured boots, look like Loeffler Randall boots?


----------



## JennyErin

eehlers said:


> A gal has to stay abreast of the latest trends and info. Black MAM (Sheena) doing some quick surfing during a work break...


 
Hehehe love this!!!


----------



## missmoz

ceedoan said:


> gloryanh - thanks girl!! my mom's family lives right there!! i haven't had the chance to visit in years, but dying to get back "to cali... to cali...."  and whenever i do visit, all we do is EAT EAT EAT!! i love it!! trust me when i say u WILL miss the food!! every time i get back to houston, i just hang out in bellaire (our version of little saigon!).... *something else that's not here is BOBA*! i'm like this  when i get to finally have it!!


 
OMG no boba?  How can you survive?!?!?!


----------



## TaraP

Still haven't switched out of Black MAM yet....


----------



## oopsididitagain

You are beautiful, Tara!  Love your outfit with your black MAM & the pretty turquoise sweater.


----------



## Esquared72

TaraPep said:
			
		

> Still haven't switched out of Black MAM yet....



Lol - me neither! Though I doubt I rock my black MAM as fiercely as you do!!


----------



## ceedoan

Gallianogirl8 said:


> I like your cognac coloured boots, look like Loeffler Randall boots?



thx galliano! they're actually the "shehane" boots from aldo  - and they also happen to look very very similar to the infamous steve madden "intyce" cognac boots as well!!


----------



## ceedoan

eehlers said:


> A gal has to stay abreast of the latest trends and info.  Black MAM (Sheena) doing some quick surfing during a work break...



eehlers, u have to stop the postin pics of your gorgeous black MAM (ok ok not really) bc this is making me want one NOW!!!!! being on a ban totally sucks!!!


----------



## ceedoan

missmoz said:


> OMG no boba?  How can you survive?!?!?!



girl tell me about it!! there used to be this milk tea sold in large liter bottles by a  brand called "kirin" but i think they've discontinued it cause i can't find it anywhere and i used to try to boil my own boba (obviously not as good, but enough for the cravings). now i order "old town" powder milk tea packets from AMAZON (yup, i swear they have everything on there!) - cause that's where i got my RM black studs affair too!! :giggles: RM + milk tea = nirvana!!!


----------



## ceedoan

TaraPep said:


> Still haven't switched out of Black MAM yet....



u are so gorgeous tara!!! gosh, between yours and eehlers, i'm DYING over here for one of my own!! damn ban!!


----------



## Fashion1

Love the Black MAM Tara! Here's Large Black Affair and also Pink Ostrich Allie.


----------



## saralaughs

Tara, you are damn gorgeous!! 

That Allie looks so classic on you Fashion!


----------



## luvs*it*

TaraPep said:


> Still haven't switched out of Black MAM yet....


 
*~*You are so pretty...Love the lining of your MAM peeking out!*~*



Fashion1 said:


> Love the Black MAM Tara! Here's Large Black Affair and also Pink Ostrich Allie.


 
*~*Love the Allie on you!  *~*


----------



## kiwishopper

TaraPep said:


> Still haven't switched out of Black MAM yet....



Tara looking gorgeous!! Is that the Bal moto jacket?! What a great match to the MAM!!!


----------



## ceedoan

Fashion1 said:


> Love the Black MAM Tara! Here's Large Black Affair and also Pink Ostrich Allie.



both are gorgeous fashion!!! btw, love your cute cardigan as well! goes perfectly with both bags!!


----------



## TaraP

oopsididitagain said:


> You are beautiful, Tara!  Love your outfit with your black MAM & the pretty turquoise sweater.



Thanks so much oopsi! DH and I went to Bob's today to check out couches for our new house.. Comfy clothes was the way to go. 




			
				 eehlers said:
			
		

> Lol - me neither! Though I doubt I rock my black MAM as fiercely as you do!!



Thanks! I doubt that. I'm sure Sheena has you walking with a swag. 




			
				ceedoan said:
			
		

> u are so gorgeous tara!!! gosh, between yours and eehlers, i'm DYING over here for one of my own!! damn ban!!



Thank You! Ya know, a Black MAM _would _look pretty awesome in your collection. Enjoy all of your new beauties first then in a few months break the ban and get one. 




			
				Fashion1 said:
			
		

> Love the Black MAM Tara!



Thank you! 




			
				saralaughs said:
			
		

> Tara, you are damn gorgeous!!



Thank you so much! You are too kind...




			
				luvs*it* said:
			
		

> *~*You are so pretty...Love the lining of your MAM peeking out!*~*



Thanks! I love the lining in this bag. It's a little dingy but it gives her character.




			
				kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Tara looking gorgeous!! Is that the Bal moto jacket?! What a great match to the MAM!!!



Thank you kiwi! Yes, it's my Bal jacket. I'm trying to break it in so it looks like your Havana..


----------



## TaraP

Fashion1 said:


> Love the Black MAM Tara! Here's Large Black Affair and also Pink Ostrich Allie.



Thanks so much for posting the pics! Both bag look pretty awesome on you. I love the Affair! It looks great on you crossbody! Glad you got a good one that stays closed. BTW in those pics I love your sweater, hair, closet and purse collection in the background.


----------



## Fashion1

Thank you!


----------



## laurenrr

Fashion i LOVE the affair on you.


----------



## loveuga

Work it, minkies!  You all look amazing with your bags!


----------



## missmoz

TaraPep said:


> Still haven't switched out of Black MAM yet....



*tara*, very nice pic of you.  your mam goes perfectly w/your jacket.  love your whole look!  i know what you mean about still using the MAM... i've been using my BBW MAM for the past month!



ceedoan said:


> girl tell me about it!! there used to be this milk tea sold in large liter bottles by a  brand called "kirin" but i think they've discontinued it cause i can't find it anywhere and i used to try to boil my own boba (obviously not as good, but enough for the cravings). now i order "old town" powder milk tea packets from AMAZON (yup, i swear they have everything on there!) - cause that's where i got my RM black studs affair too!! :giggles: RM + milk tea = nirvana!!!



*cee*, wow you make your own boba!  hehe, i wouldn't even know how to do that!  i recently found a fast food chinese place that sells milk tea or thai tea w/boba for $0.99 when you purchase a meal.  that is the cheapest I have found, but the cup is kinda small.



Fashion1 said:


> Love the Black MAM Tara! Here's Large Black Affair and also Pink Ostrich Allie.



*fashion*, love your pink allie, we are bag twins!


----------



## saralaughs

And damn you Fashion, for showing me how WONDERFUL the Affair can look crossbody!  As if I do not have enough purses to go after!


----------



## Gallianogirl8

ceedoan said:


> thx galliano! they're actually the "shehane" boots from aldo  - and they also happen to look very very similar to the infamous steve madden "intyce" cognac boots as well!!


 

Oooooooh I went to check them out and they're on sale, luckily they don't have them in cognac, otherwise I may have done something wrong....They're really nice and so much better than the Steve Madden "attempt"! I have to stop looking at pics in this forum this is a black hole for my money....


----------



## travelerscloset

You're so pretty Tara!... and that MAM is pure love!



TaraPep said:


> Still haven't switched out of Black MAM yet....


 

Hmmm... I only bought books from Amazon so far... I am actually eyeing an RM there   let's see where my self control will get me...


ceedoan said:


> girl tell me about it!! there used to be this milk tea sold in large liter bottles by a brand called "kirin" but i think they've discontinued it cause i can't find it anywhere and i used to try to boil my own boba (obviously not as good, but enough for the cravings). now i order "old town" powder milk tea packets from *AMAZON (yup, i swear they have everything on there!) *- cause that's where i got my RM black studs affair too!! :giggles: *RM + milk tea = nirvana!!!*


 
Fashion! The affair and allie are gorgeous!
I wish I have your closet! I love the organization! 


Fashion1 said:


> Love the Black MAM Tara! Here's Large Black Affair and also Pink Ostrich Allie.


----------



## TaraP

missmoz said:


> *tara*, very nice pic of you.  your mam goes perfectly w/your jacket.  love your whole look!  i know what you mean about still using the MAM... i've been using my BBW MAM for the past month!



Thanks miss! BBW MAMs broken in are the most beautiful things in this world. After using yours for a full month, I'm sure you're well on your way. 




			
				travelerscloset said:
			
		

> You're so pretty Tara!... and that MAM is pure love!



Thank you! I'm home all day today so I think I might switch out and give another bag some love.


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> Hmmm... I only bought books from Amazon so far... *I am actually eyeing an RM there*   let's see where my self control will get me...



traveler,  u are sooo bad!!! hehe i'm surprised u haven't pounced on any of the gorgeous OS gems that are poppin up on bonz DAILY it seems... remember back in december when u, myself, and robinn were so bummed there weren't any OS beauties to buy??? now they're everywhere but sadly, i will only be drooling/admiring from afar until the ban is lifted!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Who said I haven't ... well, not any one of those newly listed... will soon tell ... not sure if it's OS though... 



ceedoan said:


> traveler,  u are sooo bad!!! hehe i'm surprised u haven't pounced on any of the gorgeous OS gems that are poppin up on bonz DAILY it seems... remember back in december when u, myself, and robinn were so bummed there weren't any OS beauties to buy??? now they're everywhere but sadly, i will only be drooling/admiring from afar until the ban is lifted!!


----------



## ceedoan

Gallianogirl8 said:


> Oooooooh I went to check them out and they're on sale, luckily they don't have them in cognac, otherwise I may have done something wrong....*They're really nice and so much better than the Steve Madden "attempt"!* *I have to stop looking at pics in this forum this is a black hole for my money....*



steve madden "ATTEMPT" - :lolots::lolots: hilarious!!! between the two, "shehane" didn't make me look like i have cankles like "intyce" did!  and ITA, the whole entire forum is so addicting and bad for the wallet!!


----------



## ceedoan

me and OS almond MAB at the post office.... USA! USA! haha (courtesy of the awesome instagram!)


----------



## TaraP

ceedoan said:


> me and OS almond MAB at the post office.... USA! USA! haha (courtesy of the awesome instagram!)



OMG! I love that pic! You are too pretty.. Your Almond MAB looks perfect!


----------



## luvs*it*

ceedoan said:


> me and OS almond MAB at the post office.... USA! USA! haha (courtesy of the awesome instagram!)


 
*~*Adorbs!!!*~*


----------



## discoAMOUR

ceedoan said:


> me and OS almond MAB at the post office.... USA! USA! haha (courtesy of the awesome instagram!)



TOO freakin CUTE!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

fashion1 said:


> love the black mam tara! Here's large black affair and also pink ostrich allie.



omg spikes!!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## lvsweetness

ceedoan said:


> me and OS almond MAB at the post office.... USA! USA! haha (courtesy of the awesome instagram!)



hah priceless expression, cuteeeeeeeeee


----------



## travelerscloset

You are the reigning queen of cuteness!!!!



ceedoan said:


> me and OS almond MAB at the post office.... USA! USA! haha (courtesy of the awesome instagram!)


----------



## saralaughs

travelerscloset said:


> You are the reigning queen of cuteness!!!!


 

SHE IS!!!  Cee, I dub thee RM QT!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

TaraPep said:


> Still haven't switched out of Black MAM yet....


Look at you Tara! So cute/Hot!  and naturally, that black mam rocks!  suits u 100%.  i can see why you are stuck on each other: )


----------



## missmoz

ceedoan said:


> me and OS almond MAB at the post office.... USA! USA! haha (courtesy of the awesome instagram!)



:coolpics:   totally cute pose!  and of course, the bag is not too shabby either!


----------



## ceedoan

I am totally lovin instagram!! Case in point?? MORE!!!


----------



## ceedoan

Thank you Tara, Luvs, DeeDee, Traveler, Lvs, Saralaughs, and SnugBug!!!!! Yall are so darn sweet!!! *hugs* ( clearly i dont know where the emoticons are either haha) i'm on my iPhone and don't know how to multiquote like on my MacBook


----------



## discoAMOUR

ceedoan said:


> I am totally lovin instagram!! Case in point?? MORE!!!



GOSH DAMN! htat devote looks too sexy!...Now I'm really going to start looking. Cee Cee, why you doing this to me?!


----------



## travelerscloset

I knew this week was going to be stressful so I carried Wine Mattie the whole week!... a short glance at it instantly cheered me up! lol!


----------



## ceedoan

My dear hubby in action!!! LOL!! We were runnin to make our connecting flight so he grabbed devote and dashed like a champ!!! I was runnin beside him and snappin these pics while a mariachi band was playing in the food court at chicago o'hare!!! Hahaha


----------



## Esquared72

ceedoan said:


> My dear hubby in action!!! LOL!! We were runnin to make our connecting flight so he grabbed devote and dashed like a champ!!! I was runnin beside him and snappin these pics while a mariachi band was playing in the food court at chicago o'hare!!! Hahaha



I absolutely love this picture!! High five to your hubby for rocking the Devote!!  Plus, it's a great modeling pic..."the perfect bag for that gal OR guy on the go!"


----------



## yangyang

travelerscloset said:


> I knew this week was going to be stressful so I carried Wine Mattie the whole week!... a short glance at it instantly cheered me up! lol!



I _love_ this color!! 



ceedoan said:


> I am totally lovin instagram!! Case in point?? MORE!!!





ceedoan said:


> My dear hubby in action!!! LOL!! We were runnin to make our connecting flight so he grabbed devote and dashed like a champ!!! I was runnin beside him and snappin these pics while a mariachi band was playing in the food court at chicago o'hare!!! Hahaha



Hahaa it suits him well 




I am so behind on this thread, you ladies look wonderful and I love your styles!!


----------



## redweddy

ceedoan said:


> My dear hubby in action!!! LOL!! We were runnin to make our connecting flight so he grabbed devote and dashed like a champ!!! I was runnin beside him and snappin these pics while a mariachi band was playing in the food court at chicago o'hare!!! Hahaha


 

Love it!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you 


yangyang said:


> I _love_ this color!!


----------



## travelerscloset

It's like a movie shot! Go hubby! Go camera-woman! Go devote!



ceedoan said:


> My dear hubby in action!!! LOL!! We were runnin to make our connecting flight so he grabbed devote and dashed like a champ!!! I was runnin beside him and snappin these pics while a mariachi band was playing in the food court at chicago o'hare!!! Hahaha


----------



## baghag411

*Cee*--Your DH wears the Devote well!!  LOL!!! Awesome camera shot, btw!


----------



## Joceybaby23

ceedoan said:


> me and OS almond MAB at the post office.... USA! USA! haha (courtesy of the awesome instagram!)




Love this pic and this bag. What lining does it have and where/when did you get it?


----------



## sophiebed

ceedoan said:


> My dear hubby in action!!! LOL!! We were runnin to make our connecting flight so he grabbed devote and dashed like a champ!!! I was runnin beside him and snappin these pics while a mariachi band was playing in the food court at chicago o'hare!!! Hahaha



LOL I love this picture! What a guy!


----------



## Robinn

ceedoan said:


> My dear hubby in action!!! LOL!! We were runnin to make our connecting flight so he grabbed devote and dashed like a champ!!! I was runnin beside him and snappin these pics while a mariachi band was playing in the food court at chicago o'hare!!! Hahaha



We dont often see photos of DHs in action rocking Rm..... thats awesome!

Great photos Cee!!!


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> I knew this week was going to be stressful so I carried Wine Mattie the whole week!... a short glance at it instantly cheered me up! lol!



Looking great traveler... Looking over at Wine Mattie would definitely cheer me up too...


----------



## TaraP

ceedoan said:


> My dear hubby in action!!! LOL!! We were runnin to make our connecting flight so he grabbed devote and dashed like a champ!!! I was runnin beside him and snappin these pics while a mariachi band was playing in the food court at chicago o'hare!!! Hahaha



What a great shot! I love how everything is blurry but your DH and Devote, thats pretty awesome! Your DH gets mad props for that one...


----------



## doi

ceedoan said:


> My dear hubby in action!!! LOL!! We were runnin to make our connecting flight so he grabbed devote and dashed like a champ!!! I was runnin beside him and snappin these pics while a mariachi band was playing in the food court at chicago o'hare!!! Hahaha



This is a really nice shot, ceedoan!  You really know how to make your bags look so good!    Like your photos so much!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks Tara!... happy also that I received so many complements for the Wine Mattie... even from male colleagues!



TaraPep said:


> Looking great traveler... Looking over at Wine Mattie would definitely cheer me up too...


----------



## rx4dsoul

ceedoan said:


> My dear hubby in action!!! LOL!! We were runnin to make our connecting flight so he grabbed devote and dashed like a champ!!! I was runnin beside him and snappin these pics while a mariachi band was playing in the food court at chicago o'hare!!! Hahaha



Now that is what I call an action shot!!!


----------



## JennyErin

ceedoan said:


> My dear hubby in action!!! LOL!! We were runnin to make our connecting flight so he grabbed devote and dashed like a champ!!! I was runnin beside him and snappin these pics while a mariachi band was playing in the food court at chicago o'hare!!! Hahaha


 

This is the greatest action shot I have ever seen! Your hubby is awesome! No matter how late we were for a flight I am pretty sure my DH wouldn't even think about grabbing my bag, suitcase yes, bag no


----------



## JennyErin

*Cee* I am loving all your action shots! Keep them coming!

*Travelers* You always looks so good with Mattie! She suits you very well, a perfect twosome


----------



## JennyErin

*Tara* as always, you are the epitome of perfection with any RM you carry! Love your action shots!

*Fashion* That Allie is stunning! Such a pretty color and the affair looks great on you too!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Jenny*! I miss seeing your mod shots girl!  



JennyErin said:


> *Cee* I am loving all your action shots! Keep them coming!
> 
> *Travelers* You always looks so good with Mattie! She suits you very well, a perfect twosome


----------



## JennyErin

Aww thanks Travelers, I have been cheating for a while so had none to post, broke out Noir Nikki today so I took a quick pic in the elevator. Please excuse my messy hair, I am in desperate need of a hair cut but to lazy to book one, sad I know.


----------



## gloryanh

JennyErin said:


> Aww thanks Travelers, I have been cheating for a while so had none to post, broke out Noir Nikki today so I took a quick pic in the elevator. Please excuse my messy hair, I am in desperate need of a hair cut but to lazy to book one, sad I know.



You look great!  lambskin & siggy hw!


----------



## saralaughs

You look lovely Jenny!  Love that Nikki!!


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks Ladies


----------



## MAGJES

JennyErin said:


> Aww thanks Travelers, I have been cheating for a while so had none to post, broke out Noir Nikki today so I took a quick pic in the elevator. Please excuse my messy hair, I am in desperate need of a hair cut but to lazy to book one, sad I know.


 
LOVE your Noir!  Always a stunning bag.


----------



## MAGJES

travelerscloset said:


> I knew this week was going to be stressful so I carried Wine Mattie the whole week!... a short glance at it instantly cheered me up! lol!


 
You are gorgeous!  Every time I see pics of Wine Mattie I'm so glad I've held onto mine. Thanks for reminding me!



ceedoan said:


> My dear hubby in action!!! LOL!! We were runnin to make our connecting flight so he grabbed devote and dashed like a champ!!! I was runnin beside him and snappin these pics while a mariachi band was playing in the food court at chicago o'hare!!! Hahaha


 
He wears it so well!!  Perfect Shot.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Magjes*! I forced my husband to tell me which among my RM he likes best for me and he said - Wine Mattie!



MAGJES said:


> You are gorgeous! Every time I see pics of Wine Mattie I'm so glad I've held onto mine. Thanks for reminding me!
> 
> 
> 
> He wears it so well!! Perfect Shot.


----------



## travelerscloset

There she is! Wow, I'm a siggy hardware lover --- I love your Nikki!  
Nevermind the hair, you still look gorgeous 



JennyErin said:


> Aww thanks Travelers, I have been cheating for a while so had none to post, broke out Noir Nikki today so I took a quick pic in the elevator. Please excuse my messy hair, I am in desperate need of a hair cut but to lazy to book one, sad I know.


----------



## TaraP

JennyErin said:


> Aww thanks Travelers, I have been cheating for a while so had none to post, broke out Noir Nikki today so I took a quick pic in the elevator. Please excuse my messy hair, I am in desperate need of a hair cut but to lazy to book one, sad I know.



Hey pretty girl! Hope you are feeling well.  You and Miss Noir Nikki look fantastic together. Omg that leather looks amazing...


----------



## MAGJES

TaraPep said:


> Still haven't switched out of Black MAM yet....


You're so pretty! Love the MAM paired with the jacket! With this weird weather i never seem to be able to use mine.


----------



## TaraP

MAGJES said:


> You're so pretty! Love the MAM paired with the jacket! With this weird weather i never seem to be able to use mine.



Thank you A! Yes, The weather has been so wonky that I've been able to wear her and try to break her in more. Bummer you're having the opposite effect where you are. Especially because you have such gorgeous motos.


----------



## discoAMOUR

JennyErin said:


> Aww thanks Travelers, I have been cheating for a while so had none to post, broke out Noir Nikki today so I took a quick pic in the elevator. Please excuse my messy hair, I am in desperate need of a hair cut but to lazy to book one, sad I know.



Jenny, that leather looks amazing! Very pretty!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> i knew this week was going to be stressful so i carried wine mattie the whole week!... A short glance at it instantly cheered me up! Lol!



love!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

ceedoan said:


> My dear hubby in action!!! LOL!! We were runnin to make our connecting flight so he grabbed devote and dashed like a champ!!! I was runnin beside him and snappin these pics while a mariachi band was playing in the food court at chicago o'hare!!! Hahaha



AWESOME!!! Love Men+RM!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

I miss seeing you around *disco*!


discoAMOUR said:


> love!!!


----------



## ceedoan

Joceybaby23 said:


> Love this pic and this bag. *What lining does it have and where/when did you get it?*



thanks joceybaby! the lining is candy cane  and i got this from a lovely seller on ebay last october! this is definitely vintage minkoff and i love it!!


----------



## ceedoan

discoAMOUR said:


> GOSH DAMN! htat devote looks too sexy!...Now I'm really going to start looking. Cee Cee, why you doing this to me?!



hey deedee!! ummm HELLO ms. "i love an amazing lavender studded devote" that i've NEVER worn!!! uhh i think YOU have to post some pics of this baby in action my dear! i'm sure she's just as sexy as black studded devote!!!


----------



## ceedoan

eehlers said:


> I absolutely love this picture!! High five to your hubby for rocking the Devote!!  Plus, it's a great modeling pic..."the perfect bag for that gal OR guy on the go!"





yangyang said:


> I _love_ this color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaa it suits him well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so behind on this thread, you ladies look wonderful and I love your styles!!





redweddy said:


> Love it!





travelerscloset said:


> It's like a movie shot! Go hubby! Go camera-woman! Go devote!





baghag411 said:


> *Cee*--Your DH wears the Devote well!!  LOL!!! Awesome camera shot, btw!





 gals!!! i have to give the credit to our awesome camera!!! it's the canon S95 and amazing!!! soo many great features, including the one i used to take this pic..... "kids and pet" (ie captures fast action shots!)


----------



## ceedoan

sophiebed said:


> LOL I love this picture! What a guy!





Robinn said:


> We dont often see photos of DHs in action rocking Rm..... thats awesome!
> 
> Great photos Cee!!!





TaraPep said:


> What a great shot! I love how everything is blurry but your DH and Devote, thats pretty awesome! Your DH gets mad props for that one...





doi said:


> This is a really nice shot, ceedoan!  You really know how to make your bags look so good!    Like your photos so much!





rx4dsoul said:


> Now that is what I call an action shot!!!





JennyErin said:


> This is the greatest action shot I have ever seen! Your hubby is awesome! No matter how late we were for a flight I am pretty sure my DH wouldn't even think about grabbing my bag, suitcase yes, bag no



thanks minkettes!!!  yeah, hubz was such a good sport about it - he saw me fallin behind so grabbed devote from me so we could run faster to make our connecting flight!! we got to manila safe and sound  btw, the credit belongs to our awesome camera..... canon S95 w/ the "kids and pets" setting


----------



## ceedoan

JennyErin said:


> Aww thanks Travelers, I have been cheating for a while so had none to post, broke out Noir Nikki today so I took a quick pic in the elevator. Please excuse my messy hair, I am in desperate need of a hair cut but to lazy to book one, sad I know.



JE - looking GORGEOUS as always!!! noir nikki w/ siggy hw is TDF!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

ceedoan said:


> hey deedee!! ummm HELLO ms. "i love an amazing lavender studded devote" that i've NEVER worn!!! uhh i think YOU have to post some pics of this baby in action my dear! i'm sure she's just as sexy as black studded devote!!!



Ummm, what? lol I know, I know!  One day. I don't have anywhere exciting to debut her yet!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ceedoan said:


> thanks minkettes!!!  yeah, hubz was such a good sport about it - he saw me fallin behind so grabbed devote from me so we could run faster to make our connecting flight!! we got to manila safe and sound  btw, the credit belongs to our awesome camera..... canon S95 w/ the "kids and pets" setting



Hehe hope to see you around soon!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

JennyErin said:


> Aww thanks Travelers, I have been cheating for a while so had none to post, broke out Noir Nikki today so I took a quick pic in the elevator. Please excuse my messy hair, I am in desperate need of a hair cut but to lazy to book one, sad I know.



Well i wish I could look as good as you on a "bad" hair day coz you look great!!!


----------



## Denverite

ceedoan said:


> My dear hubby in action!!! LOL!! We were runnin to make our connecting flight so he grabbed devote and dashed like a champ!!! I was runnin beside him and snappin these pics while a mariachi band was playing in the food court at chicago o'hare!!! Hahaha



Love this picture!  Can't wait to see pics of you and *Travelers*!!! Lucky girls!


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks ladies! Hugs all around!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Super excited to see you *Cee* and *Rx*! See you both on the 15th!
There'll be load of photos *Denverite*  



Denverite said:


> Love this picture!  Can't wait to see pics of you and *Travelers*!!! Lucky girls!


 


rx4dsoul said:


> Well i wish I could look as good as you on a "bad" hair day coz you look great!!!


 


ceedoan said:


> thanks minkettes!!!  yeah, hubz was such a good sport about it - he saw me fallin behind so grabbed devote from me so we could run faster to make our connecting flight!! we got to manila safe and sound  btw, the credit belongs to our awesome camera..... canon S95 w/ the "kids and pets" setting


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> I miss seeing you around *disco*!



 missed you too!


----------



## saralaughs

Me and Stonewash Blue Tess!

Target Ladies Room...


----------



## travelerscloset

Beautiful & functional that Tess is!!! I love the way you carry her sara! 





saralaughs said:


> Me and Stonewash Blue Tess!
> 
> Target Ladies Room...


----------



## saralaughs

Thank you love!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Loving my covet rocker in teal snake.  Holds more than you'd think.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Loving my covet rocker in teal snake.  Holds more than you'd think.



That rocker is SOOO cute! It's terribly adorable--I have to find one now!


----------



## kiwishopper

Happy Sunday everyone! I have down-sized so much on RM and I'm only left with two RMs. Sorry to bore you with the same Cheetah Covet again lol. More pictures are on my blog





At the park bench with miss Cheetah


----------



## discoAMOUR

kiwishopper said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! I have down-sized so much on RM and I'm only left with two RMs. Sorry to bore you with the same Cheetah Covet again lol. More pictures are on my blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the park bench with miss Cheetah



LOVE how you rock your covet!!!!

sidenote: has your matte black hardware chipped any?


----------



## kiwishopper

Thanks my dear 
Luckily my HW has been ok (so far), fingers crossed! I just can not step away from RM. I always come back to her. I am really missing owning a MAC!! 


discoAMOUR said:


> LOVE how you rock your covet!!!!
> 
> sidenote: has your matte black hardware chipped any?


----------



## discoAMOUR

kiwishopper said:


> Thanks my dear
> Luckily my HW has been ok (so far), fingers crossed! I just can not step away from RM. I always come back to her. I am really missing owning a MAC!!



I LOVE the MAC, but when I actually started to wear my COVEt...it's the only thing I've been using. The size is phenomenal, the look is too damn cute, and there so much leather on it that I get to touch/pet all the time all over (sorry not trying to be pervy!)!!! I just love it. I love everything there is to the Covet!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

discoAMOUR said:


> That rocker is SOOO cute! It's terribly adorable--I have to find one now!



Thank you!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

kiwishopper said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! I have down-sized so much on RM and I'm only left with two RMs. Sorry to bore you with the same Cheetah Covet again lol. More pictures are on my blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the park bench with miss Cheetah



Looking fab kiwi!




discoAMOUR said:


> I LOVE the MAC, but when I actually started to wear my COVEt...it's the only thing I've been using. The size is phenomenal, the look is too damn cute, and there so much leather on it that I get to touch/pet all the time all over (sorry not trying to be pervy!)!!! I just love it. I love everything there is to the Covet!



I agree, the covet is one of RM's best styles!


----------



## TaraP

saralaughs said:


> Me and Stonewash Blue Tess!
> 
> Target Ladies Room...



I have always loved the Tess. And yours especially in Stonewash Blue. It looks awesome on you! Now I can't wait to see you with your new Nikki...


----------



## TaraP

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Loving my covet rocker in teal snake.  Holds more than you'd think.



Your covet rocker looks perfect on you! It hits you in just the right spot. Looking fabulous!


----------



## TaraP

kiwishopper said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! I have down-sized so much on RM and I'm only left with two RMs. Sorry to bore you with the same Cheetah Covet again lol. More pictures are on my blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the park bench with miss Cheetah



Never a bore kiwi! I can never get enough of the cheetah covet! You look awesome! Keep the pics coming...


----------



## besabonita

Hgg,   kiwi & Sara you all look fabulous with your RM's!


----------



## ceedoan

rx4dsoul said:


> Hehe hope to see you around soon!!!



RX - DITTO!!! omg i gotta tell you, i am LOVIN' it here!!!! we started work today and everyone kept thinkin i was filipina!! hehe i was very flattered  went to MOA on sunday and OMG!!!!! shopping heaven!!! (um hellloooo ZARA!!! love it!!)


----------



## ceedoan

saralaughs said:


> Me and Stonewash Blue Tess!
> 
> Target Ladies Room...



sara - WOW, u look great!! i am LOVIN this style and size!!! and stonewash blue + silver hw...


----------



## ceedoan

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Loving my covet rocker in teal snake.  Holds more than you'd think.



HGG - this is such a gorgeous bag!!!! (btw was this the one on bonz recently? ) - i love the texture of embossed leather, and the teal is TDF!! u look fab!


----------



## ceedoan

kiwishopper said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! I have down-sized so much on RM and I'm only left with two RMs. Sorry to bore you with the same Cheetah Covet again lol. More pictures are on my blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the park bench with miss Cheetah



kiwi - never a bore, you always looks great and always rockin that leopard covet!!!


----------



## saralaughs

TaraPep said:


> I have always loved the Tess. And yours especially in Stonewash Blue. It looks awesome on you! Now I can't wait to see you with your new Nikki...


 
Thanks Tara!   Hahaha!  I've been caught!  Yes, Jade Nikki will be seen soon but I'm still loving on the Tess and don't want to change out yet.




			
				besabonita said:
			
		

> Hgg, kiwi & Sara you all look fabulous with your RM's!


 
Thank you Besa!!




			
				Cee said:
			
		

> sara - WOW, u look great!! i am LOVIN this style and size!!! and stonewash blue + silver hw...


 
Thank you Cee!

*HGG!*  I LOVE that Covet Rocker!  You rock it woman!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

TaraPep said:


> Your covet rocker looks perfect on you! It hits you in just the right spot. Looking fabulous!





besabonita said:


> Hgg,   kiwi & Sara you all look fabulous with your RM's!





ceedoan said:


> HGG - this is such a gorgeous bag!!!! (btw was this the one on bonz recently? ) - i love the texture of embossed leather, and the teal is TDF!! u look fab!


Yes, it was on bonz recently 



saralaughs said:


> *HGG!* *I LOVE that Covet Rocker!  You rock it woman!!*




Thank you all


----------



## rx4dsoul

ceedoan said:


> RX - DITTO!!! omg i gotta tell you, i am LOVIN' it here!!!! we started work today and everyone kept thinkin i was filipina!! hehe i was very flattered  went to MOA on sunday and OMG!!!!! shopping heaven!!! (um hellloooo ZARA!!! love it!!)



Really? There are so many great malls and bargains to be had in MNL! Youll be carrying A LOT of excess baggage home LOL...get someone to take you to Divisoria !!! 
We had an intensity 7 earthquake a few hours ago luckily no one was hurt, cant say the same for the northern area of the island though ...


----------



## luvs*it*

ceedoan said:


> I am totally lovin instagram!! Case in point?? MORE!!!


 
*~*Fab!! Love your outfit & Devote!!*~*



ceedoan said:


> My dear hubby in action!!! LOL!! We were runnin to make our connecting flight so he grabbed devote and dashed like a champ!!! I was runnin beside him and snappin these pics while a mariachi band was playing in the food court at chicago o'hare!!! Hahaha


 
*~*Awww that is so cute!!!*~*


----------



## kiwishopper

ceedoan said:


> kiwi - never a bore, you always looks great and always rockin that leopard covet!!!



Thanks Tara, HGG, Disco, Ceedoan! 
I love the Covet! It's so practical and lightweight!


----------



## JennyErin

*Kiwi* Love that Covet on you!! Your pictures are always so beautiful!!


----------



## JennyErin

saralaughs said:


> Me and Stonewash Blue Tess!
> 
> Target Ladies Room...


 
THERE SHE IS!!!!! Damn I love that bag!! *Sara* she looks stunning on you too!! I hope this one is keeper!


----------



## yangyang

My mini mac and I (sneaky bathroom shot )


----------



## travelerscloset

I always look forward to your mod shots *Kiwi*!  Lovely photos!  





kiwishopper said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! I have down-sized so much on RM and I'm only left with two RMs. Sorry to bore you with the same Cheetah Covet again lol. More pictures are on my blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the park bench with miss Cheetah


 

I'm so happy you're enjoying *Cee*!  So, you've been to MOA  adding to Divisoria which Rx mentioned, you should also visit Greenhills in Ortigas - great bargains!  See you and Rx soon!



ceedoan said:


> RX - DITTO!!! omg i gotta tell you, i am LOVIN' it here!!!! we started work today and everyone kept thinkin i was filipina!! hehe i was very flattered  went to MOA on sunday and OMG!!!!! shopping heaven!!! (um hellloooo ZARA!!! love it!!)


 

Hi *HGG*!  That covet rocker looks great on you!  Can its strap be shortened too like the MAC's?


Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Loving my covet rocker in teal snake. Holds more than you'd think.


 

*Yangyang*! What a cute photo! That mini mac is TDF!  How's the texture of the leather?  Does it shed?


yangyang said:


> My mini mac and I (sneaky bathroom shot )


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

travelerscloset said:


> Hi *HGG*!  That covet rocker looks great on you!  Can its strap be shortened too like the MAC's?


Thanks!
No, the leather parts of the strap keep it from being able to be shortened.  But it does work cross body, on the shoulder or you can put the strap inside the bag (or take it off and leave at home) and hand carry.


----------



## saralaughs

JennyErin said:


> THERE SHE IS!!!!! Damn I love that bag!! *Sara* she looks stunning on you too!! I hope this one is keeper!


 
Thank you Jenny!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Versatile! 


Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Thanks!
> No, the leather parts of the strap keep it from being able to be shortened. But it does work cross body, on the shoulder or you can put the strap inside the bag (or take it off and leave at home) and hand carry.


----------



## travelerscloset

Inspired by Robinn's glass door photo in the Hot Mess thread, here's a glass wall shot with Black/White Straw MAM...


----------



## JennyErin

*yang* that mini mac looks absolutly perfect on you!!

*Travelers* as always love your action shots! Also I love matties on you but I gotta say, MAMs look really good too!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

travelerscloset said:


> Inspired by Robinn's glass door photo in the Hot Mess thread, here's a glass wall shot with Black/White Straw MAM...



I LOVE this bag!! Looks great on you! Enjoy!


----------



## aliceanna

Haven't been around in a little while!  Everyone is looking great with their lovely RMs!  

Here's a recent couple pics with my Bone Ostrich MAC (more on this look here):


----------



## JennyErin

Gorgeous pics Alice! Love it!


----------



## yangyang

travelerscloset said:


> *Yangyang*! What a cute photo! That mini mac is TDF!  How's the texture of the leather?  Does it shed?



Thank you!! By shedding, do you mean the haircalf?



JennyErin said:


> *yang* that mini mac looks absolutely perfect on you!!!



You're so kind, thank you!  My babe


----------



## yangyang

travelerscloset said:


> Inspired by Robinn's glass door photo in the Hot Mess thread, here's a glass wall shot with Black/White Straw MAM...



I love it!
Photos like these make me want a MAM 



aliceanna said:


> Haven't been around in a little while!  Everyone is looking great with their lovely RMs!
> 
> Here's a recent couple pics with my Bone Ostrich MAC (more on this look here):



Gorgeous bag and outfit! I love your belt too


----------



## travelerscloset

Yup, the haircalf... Do you need to baby this bag? I'm such a clutz sometimes that I'm terrified to get a delicate bag...



yangyang said:


> Thank you!! By shedding, do you mean the haircalf?
> 
> 
> 
> You're so kind, thank you!  My babe


----------



## MJDaisy

me with bbw mab  today. quiet day alone at the office so nothing fancy!


----------



## MJDaisy

attaching a photo would probably help


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *JennyErin*!  I'm a certified satchel girl 


JennyErin said:


> yang that mini mac looks absolutly perfect on you!!
> Travelers as always love your action shots! Also I love matties on you but I gotta say, MAMs look really good too!!


 
Thank you *scoobiesmomma*! I first saw the Black/White Straw in the MAB thread and if I'm not mistaken, it was yours!  Been captivated ever since and just had to have this one 


scoobiesmomma said:


> I LOVE this bag!! Looks great on you! Enjoy!


 
You are so fashionable *aliceanna! *I wish I had a job that would let me wear beautiful clothes like yours!!!! 


aliceanna said:


> Haven't been around in a little while! Everyone is looking great with their lovely RMs!
> Here's a recent couple pics with my Bone Ostrich MAC (more on this look here):


 

You MUST get one *yangyang* and you will super fall in love with it!!!!


yangyang said:


> I love it!
> Photos like these make me want a MAM
> Gorgeous bag and outfit! I love your belt too


 

Had to twist my head *MJ* but it was totally worth it! You rock that bag to max!!! You look great!


MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 1593672
> 
> attaching a photo would probably help


----------



## MJDaisy

does anyone know how to make it go upright? i attached it from my iphone...it's upright in my iphone


----------



## travelerscloset

Here you go *MJ* ...


----------



## ceedoan

rx4dsoul said:


> Really? There are so many great malls and bargains to be had in MNL! Youll be carrying A LOT of excess baggage home LOL...get someone to take you to Divisoria !!!
> *We had an intensity 7 earthquake a few hours ago luckily no one was hurt, cant say the same for the northern area of the island though ... *



RX - i heard about the quake!! SO SO GLAD you and your loved ones are okay!!!


----------



## MJDaisy

aliceanna said:


> Haven't been around in a little while!  Everyone is looking great with their lovely RMs!
> 
> Here's a recent couple pics with my Bone Ostrich MAC (more on this look here):



wow these pics put mine to shame! you are so stunning!!! love your mac. thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## discoAMOUR

Looking chic!!!!



aliceanna said:


> Haven't been around in a little while!  Everyone is looking great with their lovely RMs!
> 
> Here's a recent couple pics with my Bone Ostrich MAC (more on this look
> 
> here):


----------



## yangyang

travelerscloset said:


> You MUST get one *yangyang* and you will super fall in love with it!!!!



I can't wait to get my hands on one! I'm looking for one with soft/light gold hardware, 



travelerscloset said:


> Yup, the haircalf... Do you need to baby this bag? I'm such a clutz sometimes that I'm terrified to get a delicate bag...



So far so good, although I am somewhat clumsy and don't baby my things. I haven't noticed any shedding. It's ironic that the haircalf is delicate, because the bag itself definitely looks rough!


----------



## beachgirl38

aliceanna said:


> Haven't been around in a little while! Everyone is looking great with their lovely RMs!
> 
> Here's a recent couple pics with my Bone Ostrich MAC (more on this look here):


 
Gorgeous pics!  You look so chic & classy!  Love the bag, coat & sunnies!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Wine Mattie receiving some love*


----------



## kiwishopper

Love the red necklace with the wine mattie! I think it will be a great V day look! 


travelerscloset said:


> *Wine Mattie receiving some love*


----------



## sophiebed

aliceanna said:


> Haven't been around in a little while!  Everyone is looking great with their lovely RMs!
> 
> Here's a recent couple pics with my Bone Ostrich MAC (more on this look here):



Your pics could seriously be used as RM ads. Gorgeous!


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *Wine Mattie receiving some love*


 
Looking good *Travelers!*


----------



## Robinn

travelerscloset said:


> *Wine Mattie receiving some love*



I love the combo!  Wine mattie, white tee, and jeans are a classy combo!! 

I had my wine mattie for Mon-Weds this week and realize how much i  that bag!


----------



## dianala

aliceanna said:


> Haven't been around in a little while!  Everyone is looking great with their lovely RMs!
> 
> Here's a recent couple pics with my Bone Ostrich MAC (more on this look here):


Now I need a bone ostrich MAC!


----------



## Esquared72

Happy Friday!!!

Okay...my window picture didn't turn out that well, but here's me with LG Mattie at work (my office window).  I was going to take a pic in the ladies' room, but it's a high traffic area and I think my co-workers would officially think I had gone off the deep end with my purse obsession if they'd seen me taking photos of my bag in the bathroom mirror! 

Can't really tell in the pic, but I love the gray with my purple sweater.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *kiwi*! The necklace is made of red wood beads with the same color as wine mattie  






kiwishopper said:


> Love the red necklace with the wine mattie! I think it will be a great V day look!


 
Thank you Jenny! 


JennyErin said:


> Looking good *Travelers!*


 
Thanks Robinn!  Bag twins! With a wine Mattie, we can't go wrong! 


Robinn said:


> I love the combo! Wine mattie, white tee, and jeans are a classy combo!!
> 
> I had my wine mattie for Mon-Weds this week and realize how much i  that bag!


----------



## travelerscloset

I love glass window/door shots!  Dreamy shot of LG Mattie!  Lovely!


eehlers said:


> Happy Friday!!!
> 
> Okay...my window picture didn't turn out that well, but here's me with LG Mattie at work (my office window). I was going to take a pic in the ladies' room, but it's a high traffic area and I think my co-workers would officially think I had gone off the deep end with my purse obsession if they'd seen me taking photos of my bag in the bathroom mirror!
> 
> Can't really tell in the pic, but I love the gray with my purple sweater.


----------



## TaraP

yangyang said:


> My mini mac and I (sneaky bathroom shot )



Love this pic! Your leopard Mini looks great!


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> Inspired by Robinn's glass door photo in the Hot Mess thread, here's a glass wall shot with Black/White Straw MAM...



Loving this shot! I think you and Robinn might start a new trend with these window pics..   As soon as I get a chance I wanna try one too. 




			
				travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Wine Mattie receiving some love



You look great in white and red! Awesome pic!


----------



## TaraP

aliceanna said:


> Haven't been around in a little while!  Everyone is looking great with their lovely RMs!
> 
> Here's a recent couple pics with my Bone Ostrich MAC (more on this look here):



You look beautiful... I love your jacket (and MAC)! Did you add the bow belt or did it come like that?


----------



## TaraP

MJDaisy said:


> me with bbw mab  today. quiet day alone at the office so nothing fancy!



You look great! Your BBW MAB looks fab on you..


----------



## TaraP

eehlers said:


> Happy Friday!!!
> 
> Okay...my window picture didn't turn out that well, but here's me with LG Mattie at work (my office window).  I was going to take a pic in the ladies' room, but it's a high traffic area and I think my co-workers would officially think I had gone off the deep end with my purse obsession if they'd seen me taking photos of my bag in the bathroom mirror!
> 
> Can't really tell in the pic, but I love the gray with my purple sweater.



There's something so mysterious about this pic.. I love it! I can perfectly make out that gorgeous Matinee...


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you Tara! LOL, glass door/window shots are tricky and exciting... you should try!  Since these shots will mostly be taken in plain view of others, you must appear as if you are texting and at the same time "angle" your phone so that your shot receives the right amount of light with minimal glare, LOL! It's funny how that explanation sounded like a technical instruction...



TaraPep said:


> Loving this shot! I think you and Robinn might start a new trend with these window pics..  As soon as I get a chance I wanna try one too.
> 
> 
> 
> You look great in white and red! Awesome pic!


----------



## JennyErin

eehlers said:


> Happy Friday!!!
> 
> Okay...my window picture didn't turn out that well, but here's me with LG Mattie at work (my office window). I was going to take a pic in the ladies' room, but it's a high traffic area and I think my co-workers would officially think I had gone off the deep end with my purse obsession if they'd seen me taking photos of my bag in the bathroom mirror!
> 
> Can't really tell in the pic, but I love the gray with my purple sweater.


 
Cute!!


----------



## MAGJES

I haven't carried this beauty in such a long time!

*Wine Mattie*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Bag twins!* I love scarf!!!!



MAGJES said:


> I haven't carried this beauty in such a long time!
> 
> *Wine Mattie*


----------



## MAGJES

travelerscloset said:


> *Bag twins!* I love scarf!!!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## beachgirl38

travelerscloset said:


> *Wine Mattie receiving some love*



so pretty!


----------



## beachgirl38

MAGJES said:


> I haven't carried this beauty in such a long time!
> 
> *Wine Mattie*



love those wine matties!


----------



## MJDaisy

me tonight about to go out with my brand new mini Mac! only my second time using it


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *beachgirl*! Wine mattie is my fave at the moment...


beachgirl38 said:


> so pretty!


 
Nice outfit *MJ*! Love the dress, scarf and boots... and the highlight > mini MAC is such a great pop in color! Have a great evening!



MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 1596851
> 
> 
> me tonight about to go out with my brand new mini Mac! only my second time using it


----------



## dianala

MAGJES said:


> I haven't carried this beauty in such a long time!
> 
> *Wine Mattie*


Your Mattie is soooo pretty.


----------



## rx4dsoul

MAGJES said:


> I haven't carried this beauty in such a long time!
> 
> *Wine Mattie*



I drool everytime I see one!


----------



## rx4dsoul

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 1596851
> 
> 
> me tonight about to go out with my brand new mini Mac! only my second time using it



Oh i love mini macs! Such a pretty color too


----------



## Espinosa

Me, and my C Ya Later. Out to celebrate on of my girlfriends 25th b'day.


----------



## beachgirl38

My new to me BBW MAM!  Black & white mosaic lining, blue zipper track, brass hw, long basketweave finished tassles, Funkylala recut 2009.

Love this bag so much!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi *Espi*! I love the color and shape of that clutch! Gorgeous!


Espinosa said:


> Me, and my C Ya Later. Out to celebrate on of my girlfriends 25th b'day.


 
Hey *beachgirl*! That's a beautiful old school bag!  I love the blue zipper and mosaic lining!  I actually bumped the old school thread a few minutes ago to drool over the other ladies' collection and to post mine...



beachgirl38 said:


> My new to me BBW MAM! Black & white mosaic lining, blue zipper track, brass hw, long basketweave finished tassles, Funkylala recut 2009.
> 
> Love this bag so much!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

MAGJES said:


> I haven't carried this beauty in such a long time!
> 
> *Wine Mattie*



^Ok, HIGH FIVE to that amazing Mattie!!!!  Gorgeous leather...divine!




MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 1596851
> 
> 
> me tonight about to go out with my brand new mini Mac! only my second time using it



^Can you say: ADORABLE!!!?




Espinosa said:


> Me, and my C Ya Later. Out to celebrate on of my girlfriends 25th b'day.



^HOTNESS!!!!




beachgirl38 said:


> my new to me bbw mam!  Black & white mosaic lining, blue zipper track, brass hw, long basketweave finished tassles, funkylala recut 2009.
> 
> Love this bag so much!!



^love it!!!!!!!


----------



## beachgirl38

travelerscloset said:


> Hi *Espi*! I love the color and shape of that clutch! Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Hey *beachgirl*! That's a beautiful old school bag!  I love the blue zipper and mosaic lining!  I actually bumped the old school thread a few minutes ago to drool over the other ladies' collection and to post mine...



thank you so much! ooh let me go look......


----------



## beachgirl38

discoAMOUR said:


> ^Ok, HIGH FIVE to that amazing Mattie!!!!  Gorgeous leather...divine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Can you say: ADORABLE!!!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^HOTNESS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^love it!!!!!!!





thank you so much!


----------



## Espinosa

travelerscloset said:


> Hi *Espi*! I love the color and shape of that clutch! Gorgeous!





discoAMOUR said:


> ^HOTNESS!!!!



Thanks girls! I do love the C Ya Later! Its such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Fashion1

A few days ago with miss Tomato MAB! I searched high and low forever for this bag and she has lived up to my expectations.


----------



## beachgirl38

Fashion1 said:


> A few days ago with miss Tomato MAB! I searched high and low forever for this bag and she has lived up to my expectations.



beautiful! i really love the color and long finished tassles!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Fashion1 said:


> A few days ago with miss Tomato MAB! I searched high and low forever for this bag and she has lived up to my expectations.



Tomato! WOOT WOOT!!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Fashion1 said:
			
		

> A few days ago with miss Tomato MAB! I searched high and low forever for this bag and she has lived up to my expectations.



Love Tomato! I'm yearning for a red bag and this red is one of my faves. And I love the chain!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

eehlers said:


> Love Tomato! I'm yearning for a red bag and this red is one of my faves. And I love the chain!!



There is a tomato nikki on bonz now.  Gah, it's torturing me so!  The tomato leather looks fantastic fashion!!  Love your mab!!


----------



## baghag411

Gorgeous Fashion!  It looks so buttery soft.  I also love the chain too!


----------



## Fashion1

Thanks all! Can't believe that Tomato Nikki is still there. Tomato leather is fantastic!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Fashion1 said:


> A few days ago with miss Tomato MAB! I searched high and low forever for this bag and she has lived up to my expectations.



Love how you wear the bag with a casual outfit! And I love your Bal cuff too...
Yes i saw that!


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> Hi *Espi*! I love the color and shape of that clutch! Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Hey *beachgirl*! That's a beautiful old school bag!  I love the blue zipper and mosaic lining!  I actually bumped the old school thread a few minutes ago to drool over the other ladies' collection and to post mine...



Ppsssttt...sexy eyes!


----------



## Fashion1

rx4dsoul said:


> Love how you wear the bag with a casual outfit! And I love your Bal cuff too...
> Yes i saw that!


 
Hehe I just got it from HG bags!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Espinosa said:


> Me, and my C Ya Later. Out to celebrate on of my girlfriends 25th b'day.


Love it! Envelope clutches are so in right now !



beachgirl38 said:


> My new to me BBW MAM!  Black & white mosaic lining, blue zipper track, brass hw, long basketweave finished tassles, Funkylala recut 2009.
> Love this bag so much!!


Looking gorgeous, you and bag both!


----------



## purplewithenvy

Gorgeous tomato! rool:


----------



## purplewithenvy

My new Lime Mini Mac..I'm obsessed!












See more photos on my fashion blog


----------



## doi

Fashion1 said:


> A few days ago with miss Tomato MAB! I searched high and low forever for this bag and she has lived up to my expectations.



It looks so good on you!  Lovely stuff!


----------



## doi

Fashion1 said:


> Thanks all! Can't believe that Tomato Nikki is still there. Tomato leather is fantastic!!



I've been so tempted to get this one...


----------



## doi

purplewithenvy said:


> My new Lime Mini Mac..I'm obsessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See more photos on my fashion blog



So pretty - both you and the Mini MAC!  Love the colors in your photos!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

purplewithenvy said:


> My new Lime Mini Mac..I'm obsessed!


Loving your look!!!


----------



## Esquared72

purplewithenvy said:
			
		

> My new Lime Mini Mac..I'm obsessed!
> 
> See more photos on my fashion blog



What a great pop of color...love it against the red!  Makes me want to pull out my orange mini MAC and pair it with. Bright, fun color!


----------



## Esquared72

Me and Ms. Mattie getting ready for work this morning.  (I probably really should have worn black MAM with today's outfit, but shhhhh...don't tell Mattie)


----------



## travelerscloset

rx4dsoul said:


> Ppsssttt...sexy eyes!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi *Fashion*, that Tomato is so scrumptious!  I want to sink my teeth in it!!!!  So gorgeous!  ... and that chain... I love it!



Fashion1 said:


> A few days ago with miss Tomato MAB! I searched high and low forever for this bag and she has lived up to my expectations.


 
* purplewithenvy! *Your color combi is so cool!  You rock that mini mac well!!!!


purplewithenvy said:


> My new Lime Mini Mac..I'm obsessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See more photos on my fashion blog


 
*eehlers*, that mattie and your outfit = perfection!  Gray goes with everything woman!!! I love your mattie!!! You carry her soooo well 


eehlers said:


> Me and Ms. Mattie getting ready for work this morning. (I probably really should have worn black MAM with today's outfit, but shhhhh...don't tell Mattie)


----------



## beachgirl38

rx4dsoul said:


> Love it! Envelope clutches are so in right now !
> 
> 
> Looking gorgeous, you and bag both!


 
 Thank you so much - you are so sweet!!!


----------



## beachgirl38

purplewithenvy said:


> My new Lime Mini Mac..I'm obsessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See more photos on my fashion blog


 
You are so cute!!!  I love your style & that MAC looks perfect!


----------



## travelerscloset

*I'm on a mattie streak! Pulled out Glazed Espresso today!*
_N.B. Never mind the eye bags... that's courtesy of late night sessions in tPF_


----------



## doi

eehlers said:


> Me and Ms. Mattie getting ready for work this morning.  (I probably really should have worn black MAM with today's outfit, but shhhhh...don't tell Mattie)





travelerscloset said:


> *I'm on a mattie streak! Pulled out Glazed Espresso today!*
> _N.B. Never mind the eye bags... that's courtesy of late night sessions in tPF_



You two make the Mattie look so niiiice! You're making think about getting one. Must. Stop. Myself.


----------



## Esquared72

doi said:


> You two make the Mattie look so niiiice! You're making think about getting one. Must. Stop. Myself.



Not to be an enabler, but.... 

After just a few days of use, I'm seriously in love with the Matinee style.  I was afraid it would be too east-west for me, but I absolutely love all the pockets and the handles having a tad more drop than the MAM, making it just as easy to toss her on my shoulder as wear her by hand or in the crook of my arm.  Mainly, it's just such a unique style with nifty little details - I now have to stop myself from trying to snag another (I'm *really* trying to ignore the elephant one that's just been sitting there on the Bonz).


----------



## kiwishopper

So cute! I wish they made all these colours in silver he in regular mac!!



purplewithenvy said:


> My new Lime Mini Mac..I'm obsessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See more photos on my fashion blog


----------



## KatyEm

purplewithenvy said:


> My new Lime Mini Mac..I'm obsessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See more photos on my fashion blog



Love this! it looks great on you!


----------



## doi

*eehlers*, I was looking at that, too.  Lol!  Had that been a mini, I would've probably been messaging the seller like no tomorrow.  

But...no...no...NOOOOO!  I have to keep myself free for the Stonewash Black/Black/Dark Grey MAM or...or a Mini Nikki with Gunmetal (DT???  DT MN???? Are you out there???) or with Silver Hardware... 

I will not look at the Mattie...ush:


----------



## TaraP

Fashion1 said:


> A few days ago with miss Tomato MAB! I searched high and low forever for this bag and she has lived up to my expectations.



Love the Tomato MAB! Looks great on your arm.. So does the Bal cuff...


----------



## TaraP

purplewithenvy said:


> My new Lime Mini Mac..I'm obsessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See more photos on my fashion blog



Great outfit! I've never seen the Lime color before, I like it a lot! Such a great pop of color. Your Mini MAC looks perfect on you...


----------



## TaraP

eehlers said:


> Me and Ms. Mattie getting ready for work this morning.  (I probably really should have worn black MAM with today's outfit, but shhhhh...don't tell Mattie)



Looking good girl! Love the cardigan and the Matinee of course.


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> *I'm on a mattie streak! Pulled out Glazed Espresso today!*
> _N.B. Never mind the eye bags... that's courtesy of late night sessions in tPF_



GE is looking scrumptious! Great pic!


----------



## TaraP

Yesterday was moving day and the girls called shotgun!


----------



## Esquared72

TaraPep said:


> Yesterday was moving day and the girls called shotgun!



LOL - I love this picture!


----------



## sandc

TaraPep said:


> Yesterday was moving day and the girls called shotgun!


 

I love this pic!


----------



## kiwishopper

haha Tara, this picture is so cool!!! It made my day!! 



TaraPep said:


> Yesterday was moving day and the girls called shotgun!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

TaraPep said:


> Yesterday was moving day and the girls called shotgun!



Awesome!  Love it


----------



## Code Blue

TaraPep said:


> Yesterday was moving day and the girls called shotgun!


 
Love this!!


----------



## MJDaisy

TaraPep said:


> Yesterday was moving day and the girls called shotgun!




love this photo tara


----------



## baghag411

Great photo!! :lolots:   I would be afraid to open the car door after I drove around for fear they would all fall out from the drive. . .


----------



## purplewithenvy

TaraPep said:


> Yesterday was moving day and the girls called shotgun!



LOVE this photo! This is totally how my car looked when I moved too


----------



## purplewithenvy

Thank you everyone for your sweet comments about my lime mini mac, I'm obsessed and it adds such a fun pop of color to any and every outfit!


----------



## doi

TaraPep said:


> Yesterday was moving day and the girls called shotgun!



I like this pic!


----------



## luvs*it*

TaraPep said:


> Yesterday was moving day and the girls called shotgun!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Tara* **!



TaraPep said:


> GE is looking scrumptious! Great pic!


 

 :worthy:This is "RM in action!!!" indeed!  I can feel their excitement to move to another home! 


TaraPep said:


> Yesterday was moving day and the girls called shotgun!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *doi*! It's a gorgeous bag and functional too!



doi said:


> You two make the Mattie look so niiiice! You're making think about getting one. Must. Stop. Myself.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> So cute! I wish they made all these colours in silver he in regular mac!!



I know! Thats what i was thinking too...a reg mac in nice colors ! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

TaraPep said:
			
		

> Yesterday was moving day and the girls called shotgun!



O.M.G. Love this action shot!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## TaraP

Thank you *all* for your awesome comments! It's been a heck of a weekend. DH laughed at me when he saw the RMs chillin shotgun but totally understood. They now have a bigger closet and can all sit individually in a row. So basically I will be able to see them now and switch up my bags a lot more often.


----------



## missmoz

TaraPep said:


> Thank you *all* for your awesome comments! It's been a heck of a weekend. DH laughed at me when he saw the RMs chillin shotgun but totally understood. *They now have a bigger closet and can all sit individually in a row.* So basically I will be able to see them now and switch up my bags a lot more often.



Yay for bigger closets!  Now you can fill it up with even more delicious bags!


----------



## travelerscloset

*In the mood for Dark Red MAM loving today...worn on the shoulder and cross-body...*


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> *In the mood for Dark Red MAM loving today...worn on the shoulder and cross-body...*



I absolutely love that bag!  The color is tdf! Looks awesome with the long strap on you too. You look great! Side note, I have never seen a bathroom like that. Very pretty and tranquil...


----------



## TaraP

missmoz said:


> Yay for bigger closets!  Now you can fill it up with even more delicious bags!



Exactly! In all the hustle and bustle of moving, DH forgot Valentines Day. Which is fine because now he owes me a MAM. He agreed.  (I have my eye on the new Chocolate w/ silver HW)


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *Tara*!  This is one cool MAM! This shade of red has pink undertones, I think that's the best way I can describe it 

Yup, this bathroom is unique  it's in a family ran gasoline station and looks like the lady of the house is meticulous about her bathroom   I usually crop out sinks and fawcets but I like the vibe of this one that I let the photos be....




TaraPep said:


> I absolutely love that bag!  The color is tdf! Looks awesome with the long strap on you too. You look great! Side note, I have never seen a bathroom like that. Very pretty and tranquil...


----------



## missmoz

travelerscloset said:


> *In the mood for Dark Red MAM loving today...worn on the shoulder and cross-body...*



excellent choice for valentines day!  so pretty!  i wish I could do red bags.


----------



## Esquared72

Here are nude/black ostrich MAM and I this morning.  Don't tell my DH, but I think Ms. MAM may just be my valentine today.


----------



## missmoz

eehlers said:


> Here are nude/black ostrich MAM and I this morning. Don't tell my DH, but I think Ms. MAM may just be my valentine today.


 
LOVE me some nude/black ostrich!  Have a happy valentines day w/your MAM!


----------



## TaraP

eehlers said:


> Here are nude/black ostrich MAM and I this morning.  Don't tell my DH, but I think Ms. MAM may just be my valentine today.



Love it! You look so pretty with your hair back in a pony! Hope you and your MAM have a great day!


----------



## JennyErin

Everyone is looking so good with their RMs!! *Tara* your moving picture is the greatest!


----------



## discoAMOUR

tarapep said:


> yesterday was moving day and the girls called shotgun!



perfect!!!!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *missmoz*!



missmoz said:


> excellent choice for valentines day!  so pretty!  i wish I could do red bags.


----------



## travelerscloset

*The night of the Minkettes (cee, rx & myself) meet-up in Manila!  Watch out for the meet-up reveal soon!!!*


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> *The night of the Minkettes (cee, rx & myself) meet-up in Manila!  Watch out for the meet-up reveal soon!!!*



Wheeee!   Have fun!  Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *The night of the Minkettes (cee, rx & myself) meet-up in Manila! Watch out for the meet-up reveal soon!!!*


 
Ooooo thats so exciting!! Can't wait!! Also looking lovely as always Travelers!!


----------



## sandc

eehlers said:


> Here are nude/black ostrich MAM and I this morning. Don't tell my DH, but I think Ms. MAM may just be my valentine today.


 
Love that bag!


----------



## travelerscloset

Birthday with Charcoal patent MAB


----------



## travelerscloset

It was super fun!!!!


eehlers said:


> Wheeee!   Have fun!  Can't wait for the pics.



Thank you Jenny! Reveal coming soon!


JennyErin said:


> Ooooo thats so exciting!! Can't wait!! Also looking lovely as always Travelers!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> The night of the Minkettes (cee, rx & myself) meet-up in Manila!  Watch out for the meet-up reveal soon!!!



Hihihi !

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the color of your top! and that MAM is super versatile...
I was hawking over the Wine MAB in Bonz and were you the one who got it?... If so, you're soooo lucky ... please post lots'a photos once you get her....



eehlers said:


> Here are nude/black ostrich MAM and I this morning. Don't tell my DH, but I think Ms. MAM may just be my valentine today.


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> I love the color of your top! and that MAM is super versatile...
> I was hawking over the Wine MAB in Bonz and were you the one who got it?... If so, you're soooo lucky ... please post lots'a photos once you get her....



Yup - that would be me!   She is en route to me now and am hoping she may actually arrive tomorrow.  Many, many pics...I promise!! This will be my first MAB, and I don't think I could have found a better one to introduce me to the style - I drool just over the pictures, so am waiting with bated breath to see her in person!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Wine color is amazing and the MAB fits a ton! You will definitely love it! Super excited to see photos in action! 



eehlers said:


> Yup - that would be me!  She is en route to me now and am hoping she may actually arrive tomorrow.  Many, many pics...I promise!! This will be my first MAB, and I don't think I could have found a better one to introduce me to the style - I drool just over the pictures, so am waiting with bated breath to see her in person!!


----------



## Esquared72

Another window shot - it's nice in the evening, because it's dark enough to almost look like a full-length mirror.   Me and LG Mattie at the office, getting ready to shut down for the day and head home.


----------



## TaraP

eehlers said:


> Another window shot - it's nice in the evening, because it's dark enough to almost look like a full-length mirror.   Me and LG Mattie at the office, getting ready to shut down for the day and head home.



Pretty girl! Love the work outfit. LG Matinee looks great!


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> Birthday with Charcoal patent MAB



You look beautiful! Happy Birthday! artyhat:


----------



## uadjit

eehlers said:


> Another window shot - it's nice in the evening, because it's dark enough to almost look like a full-length mirror.  Me and LG Mattie at the office, getting ready to shut down for the day and head home.


 Yayay! Happy Birthday! Love to see you carrying her. That poor LG Mattie is finally getting her day in the sun!

The Wine MAB is really gorgeous. I saw that on Bonz, too. I know you're gonna love it.


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> Birthday with Charcoal patent MAB



*Happy Birthday Gorgeous!!!!!!!!*


----------



## discoAMOUR

eehlers said:


> Another window shot - it's nice in the evening, because it's dark enough to almost look like a full-length mirror.   Me and LG Mattie at the office, getting ready to shut down for the day and head home.



OMGGGGGG love this mattie on YOU!!


----------



## baghag411

Happy belated birthday *Travelers*!!

We have the prettiest Minkettes on this thread


----------



## doi

travelerscloset said:


> *The night of the Minkettes (cee, rx & myself) meet-up in Manila!  Watch out for the meet-up reveal soon!!!*



Yay!  Sounds like so much fun! Where did you guys end up going?



travelerscloset said:


> Birthday with Charcoal patent MAB



You're so pretty, travelers!  Happy birthday!


----------



## doi

eehlers said:


> Another window shot - it's nice in the evening, because it's dark enough to almost look like a full-length mirror.   Me and LG Mattie at the office, getting ready to shut down for the day and head home.



Nice window shot! Really does look like a full-length mirror. I like your top!! And of course, I love your bag! One of these days, I'm just going to end up caving and getting one.  And it'll be both travelers' and your fault! Lol.


----------



## pinkathryn

This baby just came in the mail yesterday! 
It's the Jet Setter in black, and the bag is gorgeous




http://www.flickr.com/photos/ktgurll/6884760755/


----------



## Esquared72

TaraPep said:


> Pretty girl! Love the work outfit. LG Matinee looks great!





uadjit said:


> Yayay! Love to see you carrying her. That poor LG Mattie is finally getting her day in the sun!
> 
> The Wine MAB is really gorgeous. I saw that on Bonz, too. I know you're gonna love it.





discoAMOUR said:


> OMGGGGGG love this mattie on YOU!!





doi said:


> Nice window shot! Really does look like a full-length mirror. I like your top!! And of course, I love your bag! One of these days, I'm just going to end up caving and getting one.  And it'll be both travelers' and your fault! Lol.



Thanks, ladies!  You're all so sweet and a great boost for a girl's ego! 

*doi* - you need a Mattie!!  They are fabulous (and addicting)!
*uadjit* - I'm loving showing LG Mattie off - thanks for taking such good care of her!  And, I can't wait for Ms. MAB to show up - hoping it may be today!


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> Birthday with Charcoal patent MAB



I'm such a doof - I totally missed that yesterday was your birthday! You look fabulous - hope you had a fantastic birthday and were spoiled rotten!!


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the way your hair is brushed up *eehlers*!!! Super nice office clothes too... oh and yes of course that mattie completes the gorgeous look!


eehlers said:


> Another window shot - it's nice in the evening, because it's dark enough to almost look like a full-length mirror.  Me and LG Mattie at the office, getting ready to shut down for the day and head home.


----------



## travelerscloset

:kiss: 
*Thank you very much ladies for the birthday greetings!!! One of my best ever! Can't wait for the loads of other bags in store for me in the years to come!* 


TaraPep said:


> You look beautiful! Happy Birthday! artyhat:





discoAMOUR said:


> *Happy Birthday Gorgeous!!!!!!!!*





baghag411 said:


> Happy belated birthday *Travelers*!!
> We have the prettiest Minkettes on this thread





eehlers said:


> I'm such a doof - I totally missed that yesterday was your birthday! You look fabulous - hope you had a fantastic birthday and were spoiled rotten!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *doi*!  We went to Chelsea at Serendra, The Fort.  



doi said:


> Yay! Sounds like so much fun! Where did you guys end up going?
> You're so pretty, travelers! Happy birthday!


----------



## booksandbags

My boyfriend gave me the black affair with spikes for vday... can't stop wearing it


----------



## Asia_Leone

Happy Friday everyone! I hope you all are off to a wonderful weekend for the 3 day holiday! Here's my Rebecca Minkoff bag in action! Sorry for posting so many pictures...


----------



## JennyErin

booksandbags said:


> My boyfriend gave me the black affair with spikes for vday... can't stop wearing it


 
What a sweet BF!! Affair looks amazing on you! Congrats!


----------



## travelerscloset

Looking great ladies!!! Rocking those RMs well!



Asia_Leone said:


> Happy Friday everyone! I hope you all are off to a wonderful weekend for the 3 day holiday! Here's my Rebecca Minkoff bag in action! Sorry for posting so many pictures...


 


booksandbags said:


> My boyfriend gave me the black affair with spikes for vday... can't stop wearing it


----------



## booksandbags

thank you so much jenny and travelers!

the affair is truly the perfect bag, classes up any outfit... and with the spikes. oof. perfection.

as my boyfriend said, "it's for my classy, bad a$$ lady".


----------



## travelerscloset

... I love your outfit too! You're so pretty 



booksandbags said:


> thank you so much jenny and travelers!
> 
> the affair is truly the perfect bag, classes up any outfit... and with the spikes. oof. perfection.
> 
> as my boyfriend said, "it's for my classy, bad a$$ lady".


----------



## booksandbags

awww travelers thank you! that was in the morning and I was looking like a hot mess! 
you are a classic beauty


----------



## Ms.ShopChic

Here are some of my RMs in action with me! :lolots:


Check out my Blog! www.FonziChic.com


----------



## doi

booksandbags said:


> My boyfriend gave me the black affair with spikes for vday... can't stop wearing it



You have such a sweet boyfriend and the Affair looks awesome on you!  I agree with travelers - you're so pretty!


----------



## doi

Asia_Leone said:


> Happy Friday everyone! I hope you all are off to a wonderful weekend for the 3 day holiday! Here's my Rebecca Minkoff bag in action! Sorry for posting so many pictures...





Ms.ShopChic said:


> Here are some of my RMs in action with me! :lolots:
> 
> 
> Check out my Blog! www.FonziChic.com



You both look great and I love the shots!


----------



## rx4dsoul

booksandbags said:


> thank you so much jenny and travelers!
> 
> the affair is truly the perfect bag, classes up any outfit... and with the spikes. oof. perfection.
> 
> as my boyfriend said, "it's for my classy, bad a$$ lady".



Your BF is sooo right on the mark!!! It's classy and it's bad a** !


----------



## Denverite

Here is my kitty in action with black cat MAB. So naughty, but so cute!! 

ETA: Isn't there a pets with RM thread somewhere?...off to search.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *B&B*...


booksandbags said:


> awww travelers thank you! that was in the morning and I was looking like a hot mess!
> you are a classic beauty


 
Super cute mod shots *Ms.ShopChic*! What's the official color of that green MAM?  I love it!


Ms.ShopChic said:


> Here are some of my RMs in action with me! :lolots:
> 
> 
> Check out my Blog! http://www.FonziChic.com


 
Loving them both *Denverite*!  That black cat MAB is super smooshy 


Denverite said:


> Here is my kitty in action with black cat MAB. So naughty, but so cute!!
> 
> ETA: Isn't there a pets with RM thread somewhere?...off to search.


----------



## doi

Denverite said:


> Here is my kitty in action with black cat MAB. So naughty, but so cute!!
> 
> ETA: Isn't there a pets with RM thread somewhere?...off to search.



*gasp* So preeeeetttyyyy!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

booksandbags said:


> My boyfriend gave me the black affair with spikes for vday... can't stop wearing it


 


Asia_Leone said:


> Happy Friday everyone! I hope you all are off to a wonderful weekend for the 3 day holiday! Here's my Rebecca Minkoff bag in action! Sorry for posting so many pictures...


 


Ms.ShopChic said:


> Here are some of my RMs in action with me! :lolots:
> 
> 
> Check out my Blog! http://www.FonziChic.com


 
*~*You ladies look _fab_ with your RM's!!!  *~*



Denverite said:


> Here is my kitty in action with black cat MAB. So naughty, but so cute!!
> 
> ETA: Isn't there a pets with RM thread somewhere?...off to search.


 
*~*Love this pic!!!*~*


----------



## Denverite

travelerscloset said:


> Loving them both *Denverite*!  That black cat MAB is super smooshy





doi said:


> *gasp* So preeeeetttyyyy!!!





luvs*it* said:


> *~*Love this pic!!!*~*



Thanks ladies!! Black Cat MAB is super smooshy, I love it. In that picture it even had some stuff in it!


----------



## hugeassbug

I'm going out to lunch with my boy friend. Just got my mini Mac in pink!! 




Ignore the creepy artwork lol.


----------



## Esquared72

hugeassbug said:
			
		

> I'm going out to lunch with my boy friend. Just got my mini Mac in pink!!
> 
> Ignore the creepy artwork lol.



Super cute bag, and oh my gosh but I loooove your phone case! That's adorable!


----------



## hugeassbug

eehlers said:
			
		

> Super cute bag, and oh my gosh but I loooove your phone case! That's adorable!



Thanks!! I get my cases off of amazon! Theyre cheap hahah.


----------



## kiwishopper

So cute! The mini MAC looks like a good size on you!
p.s I have the exact same bear iPhone cover hahaha 


hugeassbug said:


> I'm going out to lunch with my boy friend. Just got my mini Mac in pink!!
> 
> View attachment 1606386
> 
> 
> Ignore the creepy artwork lol.


----------



## Esquared72

I'm sure this will be sideways, too, (grrrr) but here's Wine MAB sitting on my lap in DH's truck. She's so purty.


----------



## rx4dsoul

hugeassbug said:
			
		

> I'm going out to lunch with my boy friend. Just got my mini Mac in pink!!
> 
> Ignore the creepy artwork lol.



The mini looks perfect on you! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

eehlers said:
			
		

> I'm sure this will be sideways, too, (grrrr) but here's Wine MAB sitting on my lap in DH's truck. She's so purty.



She is!!! That color is as heady as "wine" 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Ms.ShopChic

*travelerscloset *Super cute mod shots *Ms.ShopChic*! What's the official color of that green MAM?  I love it!

I'm not really sure but it looks like a mossy color


----------



## sandc

I was lucky enought to be in NYC and got to meet *Disco* irl.  She is a blast and very sweet!  Here we are in Washington Square Park. Disco with her B&W Croc MAC and me with my Black with Silver hw Swing.  The pic is a little dark in the shade.









And here are our bags hanging out at Molly's Cupcakes taking a ride on the swing seats.


----------



## loveuga

sandc said:


> I was lucky enought to be in NYC and get to meet *Disco* irl.  She is a blast and very sweet!  Here we are in Washington Square Park. Disco with her B&W Croc MAC and me with my Black with Silver hw Swing.  The pic is a little dark in the shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are our bags hanging out at Molly's Cupcakes taking a ride on the swing seats.



Awww you ladies both look great with your RMs!  I am so happy that you got to meet disco!  She's a doll!


----------



## missmoz

sandc said:


> I was lucky enought to be in NYC and got to meet *Disco* irl.  She is a blast and very sweet!  Here we are in Washington Square Park. Disco with her B&W Croc MAC and me with my Black with Silver hw Swing.  The pic is a little dark in the shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are our bags hanging out at Molly's Cupcakes taking a ride on the swing seats.



Such cute pics!  Black swing w/silver HW


----------



## sandc

loveuga said:


> Awww you ladies both look great with your RMs! I am so happy that you got to meet disco! She's a doll!


 


missmoz said:


> Such cute pics! Black swing w/silver HW


 
Thanks ladies!  And by a total coincidence, our RMs both had the same blue with black polka dot lining.


----------



## CrystalCorrinnn

me and my RM at the Aria hotel in Las Vegas.


----------



## travelerscloset

Woot woot!!! Minkettes on the lose! You ladies look very gorgeous with our RMs!!!  



sandc said:


> I was lucky enought to be in NYC and got to meet *Disco* irl. She is a blast and very sweet! Here we are in Washington Square Park. Disco with her B&W Croc MAC and me with my Black with Silver hw Swing. The pic is a little dark in the shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are our bags hanging out at Molly's Cupcakes taking a ride on the swing seats.


----------



## travelerscloset

Love that MAC *Crystal*!  What's the official color?  You carry her well! What's teh official color?



CrystalCorrinnn said:


> me and my RM at the Aria hotel in Las Vegas.


----------



## CrystalCorrinnn

travelerscloset said:


> Love that MAC *Crystal*!  What's the official color?  You carry her well! What's teh official color?



thank you so much! you know, I actually think it was just labeled as "green"


----------



## discoAMOUR

loveuga said:


> Awww you ladies both look great with your RMs!  I am so happy that you got to meet disco!  She's a doll!





travelerscloset said:


> Woot woot!!! Minkettes on the lose! You ladies look very gorgeous with our RMs!!!




Awww thanks Lovies!!!!! I had so much fun with *SandC*!!!!! She's is so cool to hang out with for sure.  Can't wait to do it up again!!! Cheers to future meetings! lol...I'm so serious tho!


----------



## thedseer

sandc said:


> I was lucky enought to be in NYC and got to meet *Disco* irl.  She is a blast and very sweet!  Here we are in Washington Square Park. Disco with her B&W Croc MAC and me with my Black with Silver hw Swing.  The pic is a little dark in the shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are our bags hanging out at Molly's Cupcakes taking a ride on the swing seats.



So fun that you met- love thebags too!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sandc said:
			
		

> I was lucky enought to be in NYC and got to meet Disco irl.  She is a blast and very sweet!  Here we are in Washington Square Park. Disco with her B&W Croc MAC and me with my Black with Silver hw Swing.  The pic is a little dark in the shade.
> 
> And here are our bags hanging out at Molly's Cupcakes taking a ride on the swing seats.



You guys are sooo cute!!! 
Isnt it soo nice to meet up with RM sisters?  

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Esquared72

I may need to rally my MD/DC/VA ladies together for a meetup! (hint, hint)


----------



## rx4dsoul

CrystalCorrinnn said:
			
		

> thank you so much! you know, I actually think it was just labeled as "green"



You look absolutely beautiful and relaxed with your mac ! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## discoAMOUR

My BF came to see me for Valentine's Weekend...We were going bowling, so this is us getting ready to leave the house. He didn't switch over my things "properly" (read: "the right way" aka "the way I like") from my Covet to my MAC, so this is him attempting to rearrange my bag for me. I am OCD with how I arrange my items in my purses and he really tries to help! lol AWWwwww Adn then this is me happy with my (un)perfectly packed MAC!!! YAY! I defintiely give a on of props to those who try! lololol


----------



## rx4dsoul

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> My BF came to see me for Valentine's Weekend...We were going bowling, so this is us getting ready to leave the house. He didn't switch over my things "properly" (read: "the right way" aka "the way I like") from my Covet to my MAC, so this is him attempting to rearrange my bag for me. I am OCD with how I arrange my items in my purses and he really tries to help! lol AWWwwww Adn then this is me happy with my (un)perfectly packed MAC!!! YAY! I defintiely give a on of props to those who try! lololol



Aaww!! That is soo sweet...hope you guys had mad fun! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## discoAMOUR

rx4dsoul said:


> Aaww!! That is soo sweet...hope you guys had mad fun!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



OMG...yes we had a ball...i drank a beer, and my game was awesome...even had TWO strikes, I was making a serious come-back! But then, I had one more beer, and I started to fail miserably. It was too much fun.


----------



## luvs*it*

discoAMOUR said:


> My BF came to see me for Valentine's Weekend...We were going bowling, so this is us getting ready to leave the house. He didn't switch over my things "properly" (read: "the right way" aka "the way I like") from my Covet to my MAC, so this is him attempting to rearrange my bag for me. I am OCD with how I arrange my items in my purses and he really tries to help! lol AWWwwww Adn then this is me happy with my (un)perfectly packed MAC!!! YAY! I defintiely give a on of props to those who try! lololol


 
*~*Cute!!!!*~*


----------



## MoneyPennie

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> My BF came to see me for Valentine's Weekend...We were going bowling, so this is us getting ready to leave the house. He didn't switch over my things "properly" (read: "the right way" aka "the way I like") from my Covet to my MAC, so this is him attempting to rearrange my bag for me. I am OCD with how I arrange my items in my purses and he really tries to help! lol AWWwwww Adn then this is me happy with my (un)perfectly packed MAC!!! YAY! I defintiely give a on of props to those who try! lololol



Does he have a brother in the Portland metro area ????


----------



## doi

sandc said:


> I was lucky enought to be in NYC and got to meet *Disco* irl.  She is a blast and very sweet!  Here we are in Washington Square Park. Disco with her B&W Croc MAC and me with my Black with Silver hw Swing.  The pic is a little dark in the shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are our bags hanging out at Molly's Cupcakes taking a ride on the swing seats.



You guys look great with your RMs! 

It's always so nice to see pics of TPFers meeting up.


----------



## doi

discoAMOUR said:


> My BF came to see me for Valentine's Weekend...We were going bowling, so this is us getting ready to leave the house. He didn't switch over my things "properly" (read: "the right way" aka "the way I like") from my Covet to my MAC, so this is him attempting to rearrange my bag for me. I am OCD with how I arrange my items in my purses and he really tries to help! lol AWWwwww Adn then this is me happy with my (un)perfectly packed MAC!!! YAY! I defintiely give a on of props to those who try! lololol



Awwwww!  He's so sweet!


----------



## discoAMOUR

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Cute!!!!*~*





MoneyPennie said:


> Does he have a brother in the Portland metro area ????





doi said:


> Awwwww!  He's so sweet!



*^Thanks lovies!!! That's my boy--too adorable!!! 
Sorry no other brothers, except for his married one in the Carolinas. Darn! lol *



doi said:


> You guys look great with your RMs!
> 
> It's always so nice to see pics of TPFers meeting up.



*^Thanks love!!!*


----------



## travelerscloset

BF is so sweet!  And it's so sweet of you to let him "arrange" your stuff in your bag!  I can imagine you reaching out for what you need and not knowing which side to reach for   Men, the are so adorable 



discoAMOUR said:


> My BF came to see me for Valentine's Weekend...We were going bowling, so this is us getting ready to leave the house. He didn't switch over my things "properly" (read: "the right way" aka "the way I like") from my Covet to my MAC, so this is him attempting to rearrange my bag for me. I am OCD with how I arrange my items in my purses and he really tries to help! lol AWWwwww Adn then this is me happy with my (un)perfectly packed MAC!!! YAY! I defintiely give a on of props to those who try! lololol


----------



## beachgirl38

CrystalCorrinnn said:


> me and my RM at the Aria hotel in Las Vegas.


 
Beautiful MAC!  Love the color!  I love Las Vegas!


----------



## sandc

discoAMOUR said:


> Awww thanks Lovies!!!!! I had so much fun with *SandC*!!!!! She's is so cool to hang out with for sure.  Can't wait to do it up again!!! Cheers to future meetings! lol...I'm so serious tho!


 
Aw!  It was a blast and I can't wait to do it again.  Next trip to NYC for sure!



thedseer said:


> So fun that you met- love thebags too!



Thanks!  The bags had fun too. :giggles:



rx4dsoul said:


> You guys are sooo cute!!!
> Isnt it soo nice to meet up with RM sisters?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
It was great to meet with another RM lover for sure!  And Disco is so much fun.   I swear I saw more RMs in NYC than I've ever seen not in a store. MACs, NIkkis, MAMs, etc.  It was awesome.



discoAMOUR said:


> My BF came to see me for Valentine's Weekend...We were going bowling, so this is us getting ready to leave the house. He didn't switch over my things "properly" (read: "the right way" aka "the way I like") from my Covet to my MAC, so this is him attempting to rearrange my bag for me. I am OCD with how I arrange my items in my purses and he really tries to help! lol AWWwwww Adn then this is me happy with my (un)perfectly packed MAC!!! YAY! I defintiely give a on of props to those who try! lololol


 
  I love that he tried to arrange your MAC better for you.



doi said:


> You guys look great with your RMs!
> 
> It's always so nice to see pics of TPFers meeting up.


 
Thank you!  *Disco* got complimented on her MAC by the server in the first place we
went for drinks.


----------



## missmoz

discoAMOUR said:


> My BF came to see me for Valentine's Weekend...We were going bowling, so this is us getting ready to leave the house. He didn't switch over my things "properly" (read: "the right way" aka "the way I like") from my Covet to my MAC, so this is him attempting to rearrange my bag for me. I am OCD with how I arrange my items in my purses and he really tries to help! lol AWWwwww Adn then this is me happy with my (un)perfectly packed MAC!!! YAY! I defintiely give a on of props to those who try! lololol



haha that is too cute, *disco*!  does he know you are posting this?  hehe


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> BF is so sweet!  And it's so sweet of you to let him "arrange" your stuff in your bag!  I can imagine you reaching out for what you need and not knowing which side to reach for   Men, the are so adorable



*^Yup, totally agree with ya! I would be buggin..."OMG, where's my chapstick...where's my mirror...Nooo, that's not supposed to be there!!!! (lol, this is actually what happened so he rearranged it again! I'm such a PITA!!!)
*



sandc said:


> I love that he tried to arrange your MAC better for you.



*^Oh man...the things I put this boy through! And now he has to deal with my bags too...that's a "NO MAN's ZONE!!!!!" lololol
*



missmoz said:


> haha that is too cute, *disco*!  does he know you are posting this?  hehe



*^YES, he does know. He doesn't care. He said he will indulge my obsessions because he thinks it's cute. In fact I have another pic to post of him arranging my MAC by the cupcake display at Molly's. He was trying to get a good position with the chain strap showing the leather inset dangling over the MAC...it looked like he was setting up a display for a photoshoot!  It was SOOOOOO freaking ADORABLE!  

Before, he used to laugh and shake his head at me when I took my RM pics. And now, he's acting all grown-up...He's always like, "Give me that, let me do it for you...you should do it like this...and like that..." I LOVE HIM!!!*


----------



## sandc

Here I am having a TJ Maxx lunch with my purple haze mam.    I don't know why, but I just can't get this purple to photograph right.


----------



## travelerscloset

Bag twins!!!! Don't you just love it!?



sandc said:


> Here I am having a TJ Maxx lunch with my purple haze mam.  I don't know why, but I just can't get this purple to photograph right.


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> Here I am having a TJ Maxx lunch with my purple haze mam.    I don't know why, but I just can't get this purple to photograph right.



*^The color is so dynamic!!! It looks different in pics all the time. It's so hottt on you too!!!!*



travelerscloset said:


> Bag twins!!!! Don't you just love it!?



*^Triplets!!!!!
*


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> Bag twins!!!! Don't you just love it!?


 
   I do love it!



discoAMOUR said:


> *^The color is so dynamic!!! It looks different in pics all the time. It's so hottt on you too!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *^Triplets!!!!!*


 

    The color does seem to change in different lights.  I think I need a nice day out to get decent pictures.  Thanks, Disco!   I love how the MAM's look worn. Which would explain why I have 4.  
BTW, I'm surprised I didn't call you Disco irl.


----------



## travelerscloset

You didn't?! :giggles:  It was so hard for me with Cee and Rx when we met up!  I'd always address them so during our conversations 



sandc said:


> I do love it!
> 
> The color does seem to change in different lights. I think I need a nice day out to get decent pictures. Thanks, Disco!  I love how the MAM's look worn. Which would explain why I have 4.
> *BTW, I'm surprised I didn't call you Disco irl*.


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> You didn't?! :giggles: It was so hard for me with Cee and Rx when we met up! I'd always address them so during our conversations


 
I fully expected too!  I think we communicated enough in PM's and texts that I got used to saying her name.


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> I fully expected too!  I think we communicated enough in PM's and texts that I got used to saying her name.



Yea, we chatted quite a bit while using our real names, so it was easy to just use our true names. It would've been fine if Disco slipped though...I love the nightlife, I love to booogey!!! I LOVE disco-era! I was born in the wrong year. OMG you should see me current manicure--looks like disco balls!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## kiwishopper

Winter isn't over yet (right? lol) So that means I can still carrying animal print RM! Cheetah Covet came out with me today! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## ceedoan

sandc said:


> I was lucky enought to be in NYC and got to meet *Disco* irl.  She is a blast and very sweet!  Here we are in Washington Square Park. Disco with her B&W Croc MAC and me with my Black with Silver hw Swing.  The pic is a little dark in the shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are our bags hanging out at Molly's Cupcakes taking a ride on the swing seats.




Omg u two are sooooo friggin awesome!!!! Lookin hot with your outfits and RM's ladies!!! Yay another minkette meetup!!!! Bet y'all had the best time!!!! Whoo hoo!!!! Btw, myself, RX, and travelers had our Manila meetup and it was truly ahhhhmazing...... Can't wait to share our adventure with u guys!!! And one more thing..... We should start a "Minkette Meetup" thread so everyone has place to post those pics if one hasn't been made!!


----------



## ceedoan

^^All you gals look so gorgeous rockin your RM's!!!!! Btw, I'm doing this on my iPhone otherwise I would requote all your posts like I normally do.  keep them coming!!!


----------



## ceedoan

rx4dsoul said:


> You guys are sooo cute!!!
> Isnt it soo nice to meet up with RM sisters?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Yes!!! Yes it is!!!  had such a blast with you and traveler!!! Oh btw, the cookies/macaroon-esque pastries are DEEELISH!!!!


----------



## ceedoan

discoAMOUR said:


> My BF came to see me for Valentine's Weekend...We were going bowling, so this is us getting ready to leave the house. He didn't switch over my things "properly" (read: "the right way" aka "the way I like") from my Covet to my MAC, so this is him attempting to rearrange my bag for me. I am OCD with how I arrange my items in my purses and he really tries to help! lol AWWwwww Adn then this is me happy with my (un)perfectly packed MAC!!! YAY! I defintiely give a on of props to those who try! lololol



Dee dee!!! Miss u girl!! And BEST. BOYFRIEND. EVER!!! He's a keeper!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sandc said:
			
		

> I do love it!
> 
> The color does seem to change in different lights.  I think I need a nice day out to get decent pictures.  Thanks, Disco!   I love how the MAM's look worn. Which would explain why I have 4.
> BTW, I'm surprised I didn't call you Disco irl.



Saw your bag twin's (Traveler's) PH Zip Mam in person an it is absolutely beautiful!!! But wait , where are the tassels?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

sandc said:
			
		

> It was great to meet with another RM lover for sure!  And Disco is so much fun.   I swear I saw more RMs in NYC than I've ever seen not in a store. MACs, NIkkis, MAMs, etc.  It was awesome.


Well, when travelers , Cee and I met up, we were the only people around with RMs...and at that moment, between the three of us I think the Rms we had there with us comprise about 30% of the total RMs on the whole island!

Ps : travelers got the other 70% back at her place LOL

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

ceedoan said:
			
		

> Yes!!! Yes it is!!!  had such a blast with you and traveler!!! Oh btw, the cookies/macaroon-esque pastries are DEEELISH!!!!



Oh glad you liked them ( the Silvanas ) ! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## discoAMOUR

rx4dsoul said:


> Well, when travelers , Cee and I met up, we were the only people around with RMs...and at that moment, between the three of us I think the Rms we had there with us comprise about 30% of the total RMs on the whole island!
> 
> *Ps : travelers got the other 70% back at her place LOL*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



lol!!!! It's true!!!:lolots: It's so true!


----------



## discoAMOUR

ceedoan said:


> Dee dee!!! Miss u girl!! And BEST. BOYFRIEND. EVER!!! He's a keeper!!



Heyyyy Boo!!!  
I'm holding onto that one for sure!


----------



## rx4dsoul

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> lol!!!! It's true!!!:lolots: It's so true!



Sshhhh....she says she's in rehab. LOL

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## discoAMOUR

rx4dsoul said:


> Sshhhh....she says she's in rehab. LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



 Whaaa??? Now, THAT'S a down-right lie! lol


----------



## rx4dsoul

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> Whaaa??? Now, THAT'S a down-right lie! lol



LOL I completely agree!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

This can be statistically true, you know  



rx4dsoul said:


> Well, when travelers , Cee and I met up, we were the only people around with RMs...and at that moment, between the three of us I think the Rms we had there with us comprise *about 30% of the total RMs on the whole island!*
> 
> *Ps : travelers got the other 70% back at her place LOL*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> This can be statistically true, you know



Haha Peace sister!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

LOL... :lolots:  RM wise, you ladies know me too well that's why I love you both!  



discoAMOUR said:


> Whaaa??? Now, THAT'S a down-right lie! lol


 


rx4dsoul said:


> LOL I completely agree!!!


 


rx4dsoul said:


> Haha Peace sister!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Me and Ms. MAB getting ready for work this morning.


----------



## MoneyPennie

eehlers said:
			
		

> Me and Ms. MAB getting ready for work this morning.


Nice ! I love cardigans !!


----------



## Esquared72

MoneyPennie said:


> Nice ! I love cardigans !!



Thanks!  It's from the Loft - I have an obsession with their sweaters (not quite as intense as my handbag obsession, but a close second).


----------



## sandc

discoAMOUR said:


> Yea, we chatted quite a bit while using our real names, so it was easy to just use our true names. It would've been fine if Disco slipped though*...I love the nightlife, I love to booogey!!!* I LOVE disco-era! I was born in the wrong year. OMG you should see me current manicure--looks like disco balls!!! LOVE IT!


 
  I have thought that more than once while reading your screen name.  I think I have this stuck in my head now. 



kiwishopper said:


> Winter isn't over yet (right? lol) So that means I can still carrying animal print RM! Cheetah Covet came out with me today! More pictures are on my blog


 
Love that Covet on you!  You look very fashionable.



ceedoan said:


> Omg u two are sooooo friggin awesome!!!! Lookin hot with your outfits and RM's ladies!!! Yay another minkette meetup!!!! Bet y'all had the best time!!!! Whoo hoo!!!! Btw, myself, RX, and travelers had our Manila meetup and it was truly ahhhhmazing...... Can't wait to share our adventure with u guys!!! And one more thing..... We should start a "Minkette Meetup" thread so everyone has place to post those pics if one hasn't been made!!


 
Thanks!!  That's a good idea about the meetup thread. I don't remember seeing one, but maybe there's one?



rx4dsoul said:


> Saw your bag twin's (Traveler's) PH Zip Mam in person an it is absolutely beautiful!!! But wait , where are the tassels?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Uh, I usually take tassels off. They are in the zip pocket of the bag so I don't lose them. I thought the zippers were enough extra for me on the bag.  Which is funny because I don't mind the tassels on other people's bags.



eehlers said:


> Me and Ms. MAB getting ready for work this morning.


 
Lookin' good!


----------



## missmoz

eehlers said:


> Thanks!  It's from the Loft - *I have an obsession with their sweaters* (not quite as intense as my handbag obsession, but a close second).



*eehlers*, I am obsessed w/Loft sweaters too!  They are just such great quality most of the time and lately theyve been having great sales.



sandc said:


> ...
> Uh, *I usually take tassels off*. They are in the zip pocket of the bag so I don't lose them. I thought the zippers were enough extra for me on the bag.  Which is funny because I don't mind the tassels on other people's bags.
> ...



*sandc*, me too!  I guess I'm not really a tassel kinda gal.


----------



## travelerscloset

Oh my!!! That's one hot MAB!  You look lovely!

Did you know that I planned to buy that bag on the 15th but you bought it on the 14th?  So happy you're the one who got it and I still get to see it in action!  



eehlers said:


> Me and Ms. MAB getting ready for work this morning.


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> Oh my!!! That's one hot MAB!  You look lovely!
> 
> Did you know that I planned to buy that bag on the 15th but you bought it on the 14th?  So happy you're the one who got it and I still get to see it in action!



Aww - thanks!  Sorry I snatched her away from you.   All the more reason why we need to get together and have a purse party!  In the meantime, I'll keep sharing pics and I'll send good vibes your way whenever I carry her.


----------



## discoAMOUR

eehlers said:


> Me and Ms. MAB getting ready for work this morning.



OMG that MAB looks so gooood!!!! You're working it!!! Black/White & Red the way to go!


----------



## Esquared72

discoAMOUR said:


> OMG that MAB looks so gooood!!!! You're working it!!! Black/White & Red the way to go!



Thanks so much!  I love black, white and red together, too...hence why I especially love Ms. MAB's B&W paisley lining against that Wine leather.


----------



## travelerscloset

it's ok, gradient MAB and I were not meant...lol.  oh that positive vibe definitely cheers me up whenever i see your posts! 



eehlers said:


> Aww - thanks! Sorry I snatched her away from you.  All the more reason why we need to get together and have a purse party! In the meantime, I'll keep sharing pics and I'll send good vibes your way whenever I carry her.


----------



## Tumbl3w33ds

I'm new around here, although I lurk a bit, I'm not a big talker, heh . But I bought my first RM a while back, the Loveletter Crossbody in Black Cat (I think) with gunmetal flowerstuds. Then I moved on to the Biker version, as seen below, then a Mini 5-Zip in black with gold HW, then a black gold stud Devote, then a Bronze Blackwash (Ithinkitscalled?) Main Squeeze....yeah, I wear pretty much only black . I'm waiting for a Black with gold HW Little Secret to arrive...and thanks to a wonderful eBayer (and TPF lurker as well) I am waiting on my first splash of color, a Teal with gold HW 5-Zip. 

Anyhow, I digress. Enough babble and here is my only photo in existence of me and any of my RMs, this was about a year ago, in England. 

Thanks for having me


----------



## JennyErin

*Tumbl* Love that pic!! I never see mod shots of this bag! Looks great!


----------



## JennyErin

eehlers said:


> Me and Ms. MAB getting ready for work this morning.


 
Gorgeous! Love the color!


----------



## JennyErin

*Sandc*  Your purple haze MAM is AMAZING!!! I love it!! Looks so good on you!!!

*Kiwi* Love the Leopard Covet! You totally rock that bag!


----------



## JennyErin

My lunch date yesterday


----------



## kiwishopper

Yum yum! Burger and fries (very bad for me but...... lol )!



JennyErin said:


> My lunch date yesterday


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks *kiwi* it was super yummy!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

JennyErin said:
			
		

> My lunch date yesterday



This makes me HUNGRY! Yum! Great bag too


----------



## discoAMOUR

JennyErin said:


> My lunch date yesterday



lovely gray MAM...what color is that hardware?..gunmetal or silver?! looks so pretty!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Tumbl3w33ds said:


> I'm new around here, although I lurk a bit, I'm not a big talker, heh . But I bought my first RM a while back, the Loveletter Crossbody in Black Cat (I think) with gunmetal flowerstuds. Then I moved on to the Biker version, as seen below, then a Mini 5-Zip in black with gold HW, then a black gold stud Devote, then a Bronze Blackwash (Ithinkitscalled?) Main Squeeze....yeah, I wear pretty much only black . I'm waiting for a Black with gold HW Little Secret to arrive...and thanks to a wonderful eBayer (and TPF lurker as well) I am waiting on my first splash of color, a Teal with gold HW 5-Zip.
> 
> Anyhow, I digress. Enough babble and here is my only photo in existence of me and any of my RMs, this was about a year ago, in England.
> 
> Thanks for having me



Shocked! Only RM Action pic?!!!! OMGGG!!! You look great rocking this one tho!!!


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks ladies!

Disco, it's gunmetal, a very pretty combo!


----------



## discoAMOUR

JennyErin said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Disco, it's gunmetal, a very pretty combo!



INDEED! LOVE RM gunmetal! Looks Delish with that gray leather! congrats!


----------



## Tumbl3w33ds

discoAMOUR said:


> Shocked! Only RM Action pic?!!!! OMGGG!!! You look great rocking this one tho!!!



Thanks, Disco! I always look better when my face ain't showin'  Anyhow, thanks


----------



## Tumbl3w33ds

JennyErin said:


> *Tumbl* Love that pic!! I never see mod shots of this bag! Looks great!



Thanks, Jenny! Its not a bag a wear a lot, in fact, I only used it while in England last year. Which brings me to another I bought last year and have never used, which is why I forgot to add it to my list o' baggage  The Lust Crossbody in Black with Brass hardware. 

Anyhow, its great to be here, thanks for the welcoming post...maybe I'll play again tomorrow


----------



## travelerscloset

Welcome to RM subforum! Super cool shot *Tumbl3w33ds*!  Would love to see more photos of you rocking those other RMs! 


Tumbl3w33ds said:


> I'm new around here, although I lurk a bit, I'm not a big talker, heh . But I bought my first RM a while back, the Loveletter Crossbody in Black Cat (I think) with gunmetal flowerstuds. Then I moved on to the Biker version, as seen below, then a Mini 5-Zip in black with gold HW, then a black gold stud Devote, then a Bronze Blackwash (Ithinkitscalled?) Main Squeeze....yeah, I wear pretty much only black . I'm waiting for a Black with gold HW Little Secret to arrive...and thanks to a wonderful eBayer (and TPF lurker as well) I am waiting on my first splash of color, a Teal with gold HW 5-Zip.
> 
> Anyhow, I digress. Enough babble and here is my only photo in existence of me and any of my RMs, this was about a year ago, in England.
> 
> Thanks for having me


 
Very enticing lunch and MAM *JennyErin*! I'm really loving the gray and gunmetal combi!



JennyErin said:


> My lunch date yesterday


 
Hey gorgeous! I always look forward to your mod shots *kiwi*! I love the jacket... the entire outfit! and that covet is TDF!  



kiwishopper said:


> Winter isn't over yet (right? lol) So that means I can still carrying animal print RM! Cheetah Covet came out with me today! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## doi

Tumbl3w33ds said:


> I'm new around here, although I lurk a bit, I'm not a big talker, heh . But I bought my first RM a while back, the Loveletter Crossbody in Black Cat (I think) with gunmetal flowerstuds. Then I moved on to the Biker version, as seen below, then a Mini 5-Zip in black with gold HW, then a black gold stud Devote, then a Bronze Blackwash (Ithinkitscalled?) Main Squeeze....yeah, I wear pretty much only black . I'm waiting for a Black with gold HW Little Secret to arrive...and thanks to a wonderful eBayer (and TPF lurker as well) I am waiting on my first splash of color, a Teal with gold HW 5-Zip.
> 
> Anyhow, I digress. Enough babble and here is my only photo in existence of me and any of my RMs, this was about a year ago, in England.
> 
> Thanks for having me



Nice pic of you and your RM! You just rekindled my crush on the Loveletter! I was looking at the Black Cat with Flowerstud...you wouldn't happen to have a photo with it, would you? (please, please say you do!)


----------



## doi

eehlers said:


> Me and Ms. MAB getting ready for work this morning.



You wear her so well! Beautiful...absolutely beautiful - both you and Ms. MAB.


----------



## doi

JennyErin said:


> My lunch date yesterday



This picture reminds me why I NEED an RM with gunmetal...

Jeez!  I need to get tons of RMs!!!  Every single time I look though threads here at RM, I find at least 5 bags I NEED in my life!


----------



## luckycharms

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 1596851
> 
> 
> me tonight about to go out with my brand new mini Mac! only my second time using it




that looks so lovely on you.Love the color.. May I know what color that bag please ?
Can anyone help ? thanks.


----------



## saralaughs

Tumbleweeds, that is such a cool pic.  I love it.  Makes me want to see more. 

JENNY!!   I love all your bags, lady!  And your lunch makes me want to sit with you and eat. LOL!


----------



## MJDaisy

luckycharms said:


> that looks so lovely on you.Love the color.. May I know what color that bag please ?
> Can anyone help ? thanks.




thanks luckycharms! I got it at nordstrom about 3 weeks ago. not sure of the exact color, i've just been calling it teal! Hopefully someone will know  they had it with gold hardware and with silver as well. i chose gold!


----------



## luckycharms

MJDaisy said:


> thanks luckycharms! I got it at nordstrom about 3 weeks ago. not sure of the exact color, i've just been calling it teal! Hopefully someone will know  they had it with gold hardware and with silver as well. i chose gold!


thanks for the quick response. I'd like to view the bag again. LOL. Do you know what page it was ? sorry


----------



## Tumbl3w33ds

doi said:


> Nice pic of you and your RM! You just rekindled my crush on the Loveletter! I was looking at the Black Cat with Flowerstud...you wouldn't happen to have a photo with it, would you? (please, please say you do!)



I don't, unfortunately. Its the one I reach for most, so I really should get a photo. Maybe I'll dust off the Canon this weekend


----------



## Tumbl3w33ds

travelerscloset said:


> Welcome to RM subforum! Super cool shot *Tumbl3w33ds*!  Would love to see more photos of you rocking those other RMs!
> 
> !



Thanks for the welcome, happy to be here


----------



## MAGJES

My DD stopped by today and was wearing the Black Studded Swing I gave her for Christmas so I had to take a few mod pics......


----------



## kiwishopper

*Magj *oh she is beautiful! Love that red dress on her! You are such a great mama, her Xmas gift is so pretty!! 



MAGJES said:


> My DD stopped by today and was wearing the Black Studded Swing I gave her for Christmas so I had to take a few mod pics......


----------



## Is it on sale?

This bag looks awesome on your DD!  I have the same bag and love it!  And while I tend to think longer is better with my bags, I actually prefer to wear this bag with the chain strap doubled.  It's still long enough to be a nice length...how does your DD usually wear hers??   



MAGJES said:


> My DD stopped by today and was wearing the Black Studded Swing I gave her for Christmas so I had to take a few mod pics......


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

MAGJES said:


> My DD stopped by today and was wearing the Black Studded Swing I gave her for Christmas so I had to take a few mod pics......



So pretty!


----------



## discoAMOUR

MAGJES said:


> My DD stopped by today and was wearing the Black Studded Swing I gave her for Christmas so I had to take a few mod pics......



Looks so lovely on her!


----------



## MAGJES

discoAMOUR said:


> Looks so lovely on her!


 


Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> So pretty!


 
Thanks DIsco and HGG 



Is it on sale? said:


> This bag looks awesome on your DD! I have the same bag and love it! And while I tend to think longer is better with my bags, I actually prefer to wear this bag with the chain strap doubled. It's still long enough to be a nice length...how does your DD usually wear hers??


 
She looked so adorable with that bag when she stepped out of her car I couldn't resist making her model it for tpf. She actually loves to wear it doubled up!  I think I prefer it this way too. Now she wants the lavender one..._of course_. 



kiwishopper said:


> *Magj *oh she is beautiful! Love that red dress on her! You are such a great mama, her Xmas gift is so pretty!!


 
Thanks Kiwi! I want that dress so bad!


----------



## Is it on sale?

Um, there's a lavender one?  I did not know this!!



MAGJES said:


> Thanks DIsco and HGG
> 
> 
> 
> She looked so adorable with that bag when she stepped out of her car I couldn't resist making her model it for tpf. She actually loves to wear it doubled up! I think I prefer it this way too. *Now she wants the lavender one...of course. *
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kiwi! I want that dress so bad!


----------



## travelerscloset

Lovely! 


MAGJES said:


> My DD stopped by today and was wearing the Black Studded Swing I gave her for Christmas so I had to take a few mod pics......


----------



## travelerscloset

*Pearlized Quilted Swing & my Toscano laptop bag...*


----------



## discoAMOUR

^Lookin chic, mama!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> *Pearlized Quilted Swing & my Toscano laptop bag...*


 
*~*Love it!!! You rock every RM so effortlessly!!*~*


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Pearlized Quilted Swing & my Toscano laptop bag...



Work it, lady! Love how your computer bag coordinates...very sharp!


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> *Pearlized Quilted Swing & my Toscano laptop bag...*


That swing complements the blue top you have on so beautifully!


MAGJES said:


> My DD stopped by today and was wearing the Black Studded Swing I gave her for Christmas so I had to take a few mod pics......


Stunning!!!


JennyErin said:


>


Burger and bag both are making me drool.


eehlers said:


> Me and Ms. MAB getting ready for work this morning.


beautiful color! Is this Wine?


----------



## JennyErin

Mag your daughter is stunning!! RM looks great on her!!

Travelers as always looking great!! Love the swing!


----------



## doi

Tumbl3w33ds said:


> I don't, unfortunately. Its the one I reach for most, so I really should get a photo. Maybe I'll dust off the Canon this weekend



Looking forward to the mod pics!!



MAGJES said:


> My DD stopped by today and was wearing the Black Studded Swing I gave her for Christmas so I had to take a few mod pics......



Ohhh, I can just imagine how beautiful your daughter is! The bag looks so wonderful on her! 

I wish my mom would gift me with so many RMs! Adopt me? 




travelerscloset said:


> *Pearlized Quilted Swing & my Toscano laptop bag...*



What is with you?  How come you always make RMs look oh-so-good and as they all said here, so effortlessly chic???  I want some of what you have!!  Let's meet up one of these days - maybe some of it will rub off on me!    ATC, you like?


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *disco*! I only try to be  and the RM bag does the trick!





discoAMOUR said:


> ^Lookin chic, mama!!!


 
Awww... Thanks *luvs! *You make me 


luvs*it* said:


> *~*Love it!!! You rock every RM so effortlessly!!*~*


 
Hi *eehlers*! Thank you  I'm supposed to be switching her with other laptop bags but she has a better staying power as it blends well with all of my outfits and shoulder bags.


eehlers said:


> Work it, lady! Love how your computer bag coordinates...very sharp!


 
Thank you *rx*! I actually decided to carry the swing the night before and chose what top to wear in the morning... I tried a couple of blouses until I chose this teal.


rx4dsoul said:


> That swing complements the blue top you have on so beautifully!


 
Thank you *Jenny*! I think every Minkette should own a swing - it's a classic piece that can be dressed up or down 


JennyErin said:


> Travelers as always looking great!! Love the swing!


 
LOL, Thank you *doi*! That's what I love about RM bags  it makes me feel (and look??? hahahaha!) good! Oooohhh! A Minkette meet-up in ATC would be great! This Thurs or Fri? Let me know which RM you'd like me to bring  
Wait up, wait up!!!! Where is your reveal!!!???


doi said:


> What is with you? How come you always make RMs look oh-so-good and as they all said here, so effortlessly chic??? I want some of what you have!! Let's meet up one of these days - maybe some of it will rub off on me!  ATC, you like?


----------



## kiwishopper

So pretty and elegant!!



travelerscloset said:


> *Pearlized Quilted Swing & my Toscano laptop bag...*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *kiwi*!  Yours was the first mod shot with this exact same swing I saw and said the same!


kiwishopper said:


> So pretty and elegant!!


----------



## lvsweetness

MAGJES said:


> My DD stopped by today and was wearing the Black Studded Swing I gave her for Christmas so I had to take a few mod pics......





oooh so that's who was modeling in your booth!? i was wondering but did not want to ask

very classy, wow-- reminds me of kate middleton (stature/grace/style)


----------



## Esquared72

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> beautiful color! Is this Wine?



Yup! Gradient Wine and she's beeyouteeful!


----------



## MAGJES

lvsweetness said:


> oooh so that's who was modeling in your booth!? i was wondering but did not want to ask
> 
> very classy, wow-- reminds me of kate middleton (stature/grace/style)



Ha...yeah...my dd's made everything she was around yesterday just POP against that dress so I used it to my advantage. 
She does remind me of Kate M. A lot of people tell her that.....her facial features too.....which she did not get from me!


----------



## lvsweetness

travelerscloset said:


> *Pearlized Quilted Swing & my Toscano laptop bag...*




oh this is a good color combo-- i'm sitting here with puzzled look on my face- i been through so many RMs.. u got a swing from me once right? or am i imagining things, was this it?? i'm thinking i had a grey one


----------



## Gallianogirl8

MAGJES said:


> My DD stopped by today and was wearing the Black Studded Swing I gave her for Christmas so I had to take a few mod pics......



So pretty, I have ordered it I can't wait to have it seeing these pics


----------



## Gallianogirl8

Black swing and me, coming home from shopping


----------



## travelerscloset

Yup  I got this swing from you. I love it!   It's so versatile!  You're right, I think the official color is "pearlized grey"



lvsweetness said:


> oh this is a good color combo-- i'm sitting here with puzzled look on my face- i been through so many RMs.. u got a swing from me once right? or am i imagining things, was this it?? i'm thinking i had a grey one


----------



## lvsweetness

travelerscloset said:


> Yup  I got this swing from you. I love it!   It's so versatile!  You're right, I think the official color is "pearlized grey"



wow i'm in shock, it looks a lot better than what i remember having, lol 

how my mind changes so much, like it one day, hate the next, like it again months later 

RM really plays with my mind


----------



## lvsweetness

Gallianogirl8 said:


> Black swing and me, coming home from shopping



cute i've ever tried the swing as a crossbody before


----------



## travelerscloset

...and with our wallets!  



lvsweetness said:


> wow i'm in shock, it looks a lot better than what i remember having, lol
> 
> how my mind changes so much, like it one day, hate the next, like it again months later
> 
> *RM really plays with my mind*


----------



## lvsweetness

travelerscloset said:


> ...and with our wallets!



you can say that again

and again
and again
and again
and again...

sigh, lol


----------



## sandc

MAGJES said:


> My DD stopped by today and was wearing the Black Studded Swing I gave her for Christmas so I had to take a few mod pics......



Your DD looks awesome! Love the red dress with that Affair!  



travelerscloset said:


> *Pearlized Quilted Swing & my Toscano laptop bag...*



Looks great! The Swing is turning into one of my favorites!



Gallianogirl8 said:


> Black swing and me, coming home from shopping



Love it!  I thought the Swing would be uncomfortable cross-body, but was happy to find out it wasn't. It's such a great bag!


----------



## yangyang

Wow everyone looks so great!! I also finally got the app on my phone so I can finally keep up with all these wonderful photos!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Weekend with the family and needed a stain-proof bag... Charcoal Patent MAB.*


----------



## discoAMOUR

^LOVE IT!!!! That bag is so pretty, and patent! LOVE patent! But it's not a super-duper shiny patent, which I really like, but subdued...very nice.


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Weekend with the family and needed a stain-proof bag... Charcoal Patent MAB.



Gotta love when a bag that can take a beating can still be so darn good looking. I agree with Disco - such a subtle patent...beauteous!


----------



## Denverite

travelerscloset said:


> *Weekend with the family and needed a stain-proof bag... Charcoal Patent MAB.*



I love that bag so much. I need one.


----------



## doi

travelerscloset said:


> *Weekend with the family and needed a stain-proof bag... Charcoal Patent MAB.*



Soooooo pretty!!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Travel, i cant see your pictures >_<


----------



## Gallianogirl8

sandc said:


> Your DD looks awesome! Love the red dress with that Affair!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! The Swing is turning into one of my favorites!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!  I thought the Swing would be uncomfortable cross-body, but was happy to find out it wasn't. It's such a great bag!



I can't help ending up wearing all my bags cross body, even those which aren't made for that , although I must say the swing is hard to open when worn as cross-body, but I just love to have my hands free....


----------



## bonchicgenre

Traveler your bag is gorgeous! 

Hope all you ladies had a great weekend. 

My friend loved my real mini Mac and have never heard of Rebecca Minkoff. She told me she's now going to get one, excited bc she's a fashion lover and I got to introduce her to the beautiful bags!


----------



## KaliDaisy

travelerscloset said:


> I went to one of the islands to meet clients with my Charcoal Patent MAB.
> I was amazed that my 13" laptop can fit into her!



travelers - what is that other bag in these pictures?? It looks like Balenciaga? I'm already jealous of your charcoal MAB but that other one is making me really jealous!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Chilly Sunday. I decided to bust out my "summer" RM bag, brown and white bbw MAB today! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## rx4dsoul

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Chilly Sunday. I decided to bust out my "summer" RM bag, brown and white bbw MAB today! More pictures are on my blog



Love your outfit Kiwi, especially the jacket!  How I wish we had winter too so we could layer up . 
The bag contrasts so nicely with what youre wearing too. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kiwishopper

lol thanks Rx4! I didn't think I could wear this bag during winter, thought it was a summer bag but I guess it didn't look too bad haha. Never know until you try, right? 



rx4dsoul said:


> Love your outfit Kiwi, especially the jacket! How I wish we had winter too so we could layer up .
> The bag contrasts so nicely with what youre wearing too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## discoAMOUR

kiwishopper said:


> Chilly Sunday. I decided to bust out my "summer" RM bag, brown and white bbw MAB today! More pictures are on my blog



LOVE IT!!! That MAB looks HOOOOTTT!!!

SEND ME that jacket...even though I can't fit into it! lol one arm at a time! lolol I want one..in a really hot burgundy color! One day I will get a BAll jacket...keep my eyes on the prize! lol


----------



## kiwishopper

LOL@disco! You know, trust me girl, this is THE most expensive piece of clothing I have ever bought in my entire life! However, I must say, this is that one thing I do not regret buying. If you really have your heart sets on it, start saving (I did for 8 months). Best thing about these jackets, doesn't matter your size, everyone, looks beautiful in it! Trust me! 



discoAMOUR said:


> LOVE IT!!! That MAB looks HOOOOTTT!!!
> 
> SEND ME that jacket...even though I can't fit into it! lol one arm at a time! lolol I want one..in a really hot burgundy color! One day I will get a BAll jacket...keep my eyes on the prize! lol


----------



## discoAMOUR

kiwishopper said:


> LOL@disco! You know, trust me girl, this is THE most expensive piece of clothing I have ever bought in my entire life! However, I must say, this is that one thing I do not regret buying. If you really have your heart sets on it, start saving (I did for 8 months). Best thing about these jackets, doesn't matter your size, everyone, looks beautiful in it! Trust me!



YAY!!! I want to do that! The leather looks so divine I can't stop staring!!! Will def be a prized possession for me!!! Can't wait. I will probably sleep in it for the first week when I do finally get one! lol I used to do that with new leather school shoes when I was very little...my obsessions run deep! No wonder I'm such a leather shoe collector now.


----------



## besabonita

Looking lovely *kiwi* & *travelers*!


----------



## ceedoan

MAGJES said:


> My DD stopped by today and was wearing the Black Studded Swing I gave her for Christmas so I had to take a few mod pics......



Mags ur dd looks lovely!! The dress, accessories, and of course the RM!! I missed my affair this month!! 



travelerscloset said:


> *Pearlized Quilted Swing & my Toscano laptop bag...*



Omg traveler - the swing and laptop bag look awesome together!!! Love your cute top and necklace as well!!


----------



## MAGJES

ceedoan said:


> Mags ur dd looks lovely!! The dress, accessories, and of course the RM!!!



I'm so out of it!  I called this gorgeous bag a Swing.....and it's an Affair ,
Still stunning though!


----------



## travelerscloset

If we only had winter here, I wouldn't care how long it takes and I'd save up for the jacket! So gorgeous *kiwi*!  And that MAB  so beautiful! If only I was brave enough to carry a white bag... How is it?  Do you think in Asia climate the color will hold?  There's so much dust here from where I am that I'm afraid it might change into off-white!



kiwishopper said:


> Chilly Sunday. I decided to bust out my "summer" RM bag, brown and white bbw MAB today! More pictures are on my blog


 
Thank you *besabonita*! 


besabonita said:


> Looking lovely *kiwi* & *travelers*!


 
Thank you *cee*!  I'm supposed to rotate also my laptop bags but this gray goes with everything and so she got stuck in the daily grind  Got this top for such a bargain in stark contrast to the necklace which I got from Italy during a business trip.  I think I paid too much for it but it's so beautiful that I had to have it 


ceedoan said:


> Omg traveler - the swing and laptop bag look awesome together!!! Love your cute top and necklace as well!!


 
I'm with you *MAGJES* ush:  I also mix up the two sometimes


MAGJES said:


> I'm so out of it! I called this gorgeous bag a Swing.....and it's an Affair ,
> Still stunning though!


 
Thank you *disco*! Isn't it such a beauty!?  You are super right, it's not the typical shiny patent bag... the shine is so toned down and it has some brownish-graying-silvery sheen to it that it changes color under different lighting!  


discoAMOUR said:


> ^LOVE IT!!!! That bag is so pretty, and patent! LOVE patent! But it's not a super-duper shiny patent, which I really like, but subdued...very nice.


 
Thank you *eehlers*! You will love this patent! so beautiful!


eehlers said:


> Gotta love when a bag that can take a beating can still be so darn good looking. I agree with Disco - such a subtle patent...beauteous!


 
Thank you *Denverite*! This is one of my best bags!  I always go back to it inspite my others.


Denverite said:


> I love that bag so much. I need one.


 
Thank you *doi*!


doi said:


> Soooooo pretty!!!!


 
 maybe it's the uploading lag? 


kiwishopper said:


> Travel, i cant see your pictures >_<


 
Thank you *bonchicgenre! *oooh your friend doesn't know what you got her into! She might get hooked!


bonchicgenre said:


> Traveler your bag is gorgeous!
> 
> Hope all you ladies had a great weekend.
> 
> My friend loved my real mini Mac and have never heard of Rebecca Minkoff. She told me she's now going to get one, excited bc she's a fashion lover and I got to introduce her to the beautiful bags!


----------



## travelerscloset

*I was like "hurry up, hurry up! someone might open the door", lol! Carrying Purple Haze Zip MAM*


----------



## travelerscloset

THank you *KaliDaisy*! Yup, it's a Black Balenciaga Work! 


KaliDaisy said:


> travelers - what is that other bag in these pictures?? It looks like Balenciaga? I'm already jealous of your charcoal MAB but that other one is making me really jealous!!


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> *I was like "hurry up, hurry up! someone might open the door", lol! Carrying Purple Haze Zip MAM*


 
Love it!  I'm carrying mine today too.


----------



## travelerscloset

^ I love the leather of PH leather! Indestructible


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> *i was like "hurry up, hurry up! Someone might open the door", lol! Carrying purple haze zip mam*



LOVE! Love love love!!!


----------



## TaraP

Pictures galore! I love it.. Everyone is looking fabulous with their RM's! Keep um comin!


----------



## TaraP

Since purchasing my first home a few weeks ago, DH and I have been to home depot almost every other day. DH was awesome to sneak a pic or 2 of me and my MAM in home depot..


----------



## discoAMOUR

^^Cute...when did you get that!?! The color is fun!


----------



## kiwishopper

TaraPep said:


> Since purchasing my first home a few weeks ago, DH and I have been to home depot almost every other day. DH was awesome to sneak a pic or 2 of me and my MAM in home depot..



So chic Tara! Love your black coat! What is the colour of that MAM?!


----------



## doi

Dang, TaraPep!  Nice mod pic!  The bag looks awesome against the black.


----------



## doi

travelerscloset said:


> *I was like "hurry up, hurry up! someone might open the door", lol! Carrying Purple Haze Zip MAM*



I have to find me one of those...


----------



## doi

She came with me to the office today.  

...and I _still_ can't get the color right.  She's more earth-toned...vibrant, but earth-toned.


----------



## sophiebed

Wearing my new cobalt blue mini MAC.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sophie and Doi : these are such gorgeous blues!!! 
Tara : such a pretty color, love how it's showcased against the stark black of your outfit 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## discoAMOUR

doi said:


> She came with me to the office today.
> 
> ...and I _still_ can't get the color right.  She's more earth-toned...vibrant, but earth-toned.



HOT bag! HOT HOT HOT color!


----------



## doi

sophiebed said:


> Wearing my new cobalt blue mini MAC.



Nice!!!  I just realized, your mini MAC's color is called "Cobalt"?  My MAM, too!!    The shades are so different, ey? 



rx4dsoul said:


> Sophie and Doi : these are such gorgeous blues!!!
> Tara : such a pretty color, love how it's showcased against the stark black of your outfit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks, rx!   When I got off the car this afternoon, the blue was sooooo vibrant in the sunlight.  I swear I felt I was carrying a piece of the deep blue sky.  I just _had_ to keep on pointing it out to my husband. Lol.



discoAMOUR said:


> HOT bag! HOT HOT HOT color!



Thanks, disco!  The color is even better in real life!  One of my main goals now for the next few months - catch the color, dagnabbit!!


----------



## TaraP

discoAMOUR said:


> ^^Cute...when did you get that!?! The color is fun!



Thanks! I got this from a tPFer in May of 2011 who bought it as a sample. Whenever I need a pick me up or feel girly I carry her.. :buttercup:




			
				kiwishopper said:
			
		

> So chic Tara! Love your black coat! What is the colour of that MAM?!



Thanks kiwi! The black coat is my funeral directing coat... I'm straight out of work in that pic.  DH gave it the surname Dirty Bubble gum until it was mass produced as Orchid. 




			
				doi said:
			
		

> Dang, TaraPep! Nice mod pic! The bag looks awesome against the black.



Thank you! I've been carrying it for almost a week now. One thing I noticed from the pic but don't really care much about is that it has a soft bottom. Most of my other MAMs have a hard bottom and do not bulge out like that.  




			
				rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Tara : such a pretty color, love how it's showcased against the stark black of your outfit



Thanks! I can say even though it's a light color, it has been through hell this past week and looks great. I highly recommend if anybody wants a pink bag go for Orchid.


----------



## TaraP

doi said:


> She came with me to the office today.
> 
> ...and I _still_ can't get the color right.  She's more earth-toned...vibrant, but earth-toned.



Oh my! Older Cobalt MAM is beautiful! The leather looks so thick and lovely.. I know what you mean about capturing the color. It's like the older EB leather, no matter how many pics you take it's just not right.


----------



## TaraP

sophiebed said:


> Wearing my new cobalt blue mini MAC.



Love it! Looks great on you!


----------



## tastangan

TaraPep said:


> Since purchasing my first home a few weeks ago, DH and I have been to home depot almost every other day. DH was awesome to sneak a pic or 2 of me and my MAM in home depot..


 
I love your MAM. Even though I did pick up one of the sample sale Orchid MAMs. I think I prefer yours with the antique silver hardware.


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi *Tara*! I love the subtle color of your MAM! So sweet! 





TaraPep said:


> Since purchasing my first home a few weeks ago, DH and I have been to home depot almost every other day. DH was awesome to sneak a pic or 2 of me and my MAM in home depot..


 
*doi *& *sophie*! Your blue bags are TDF!  It's so cute the way both of you paired it with red top! 



doi said:


> She came with me to the office today.
> ...and I _still_ can't get the color right. She's more earth-toned...vibrant, but earth-toned.





sophiebed said:


> Wearing my new cobalt blue mini MAC.


----------



## missmoz

TaraPep said:


> Since purchasing my first home a few weeks ago, DH and I have been to home depot almost every other day. DH was awesome to sneak a pic or 2 of me and my MAM in home depot..


 
First off, congrats on buying your first home!  I totally know what you mean about the home depot trips.  Love your MAM... it is so pretty and I love how it contrasts against your black coat!  I agree with Tast that the antique silver HW looks especially beautiful with this color leather.

I've been keeping my dusty lilac MAM in storage til spring but seeing your pic really inspires me to bring it out soon.


----------



## missmoz

doi said:


> She came with me to the office today.
> 
> ...and I _still_ can't get the color right. She's more earth-toned...vibrant, but earth-toned.


 
Love the smooshiness!  The leather on your MAM looks divine!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *Weekend with the family and needed a stain-proof bag... Charcoal Patent MAB.*



traveler, i love the subtle sheen of charcoal patent!! it's "just right!" actually, i love patent leather in general hehe. i think if done right, patent leather looks so chic and luxe!!



Denverite said:


> I love that bag so much. I need one.


 lol, i was just about to post to traveler that you were looking for one when i saw this reply right after!!  denverite, aren't u supposed to be banned like myself after black cat MAB??!?! 



kiwishopper said:


> Chilly Sunday. I decided to bust out my "summer" RM bag, brown and white bbw MAB today! More pictures are on my blog



way to rock the "summer" bag kiwi!! you've inspired me to take out my choco/ivory BW MAM now!! and your bal moto jacket.... I DIEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *I was like "hurry up, hurry up! someone might open the door", lol! Carrying Purple Haze Zip MAM*



can't believe i got to hold this beauty IRL!!! SOOOO gorge!! you need the DT zip MAB and I need to get my hands on the MAM version like NOW!! 



TaraPep said:


> Since purchasing my first home a few weeks ago, DH and I have been to home depot almost every other day. DH was awesome to sneak a pic or 2 of me and my MAM in home depot..



omg tara! congrats on the new home!!! it's hard work, but is also so much fun furnishing/decorating the way you want and finally seeing the fruits of your hard labor in the end!! and in regards to that gorgeous RM - is this the elusive and infamous "bubblegum pink" one that kristen cavalleri was pictured with??! i think this baby is on a few UHG lists on here!!


----------



## ceedoan

doi said:


> She came with me to the office today.
> 
> ...and I _still_ can't get the color right.  She's more earth-toned...vibrant, but earth-toned.



doi, wow, this is such a gorgeous blue shade!!! this was the one on bonz right?? i love the silver hardware - i think it compliments the cobalt perfectly!! congrats on an awesome RM!



sophiebed said:


> Wearing my new cobalt blue mini MAC.



cobalt is such a cute mini MAC sophie!! i love BLUES!!!!


----------



## doi

TaraPep said:


> Thanks! I got this from a tPFer in May of 2011 who bought it as a sample. Whenever I need a pick me up or feel girly I carry her.. :buttercup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks kiwi! The black coat is my funeral directing coat... I'm straight out of work in that pic.  DH gave it the surname Dirty Bubble gum until it was mass produced as Orchid.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I've been carrying it for almost a week now. *One thing I noticed from the pic but don't really care much about is that it has a soft bottom. Most of my other MAMs have a hard bottom and do not bulge out like that*.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I can say even though it's a light color, it has been through hell this past week and looks great. I highly recommend if anybody wants a pink bag go for Orchid.



You know, I was kind of scared about the bottom softening up too much so I just made my own base shaper - I got a shoe box, cut out the same shape and size as the bag, covered it with the dust bag and used that so the base of the bag doesn't sag or soften up.  The shoebox material isn't going to add much weight, is strong, but pliable enough so it doesn't look "too" stiff at the bottom of the bag and really helps the base not sag.  I'm sure there are base shapers out there that can fit the MAM if you don't like the shoebox idea.   I just wanted a quick fix so I can  use the Cobalt MAM right away.

I just realized I like my Cobalt so much more than my Raspberry!  I didn't do this for it!  Must make one for the Raspberry though...the bottom is really soft for some reason.

ETA: Oh!!!  And congrats on the new home!!!


----------



## doi

ceedoan said:


> doi, wow, this is such a gorgeous blue shade!!! this was the one on bonz right?? i love the silver hardware - i think it compliments the cobalt perfectly!! congrats on an awesome RM!
> 
> 
> 
> cobalt is such a cute mini MAC sophie!! i love BLUES!!!!



I swear, the blue shade of this is even better in real life!  It just kills me every time.  Yup, this was the one on Bonz.  And this is my first blue bag that I can recall, can you believe?!?  I saw your Ocean Steady reveal and that got me started on thinking about blue bags!!  Never really gone for blue bags.  Then this one kept at me...  

I love this shade of blue so much that had arrived here when you, traveler and rx got together, I would've tried to find out where you guys were and dropped by just to show you guys!


----------



## TaraP

tastangan said:


> I love your MAM. Even though I did pick up one of the sample sale Orchid MAMs. I think I prefer yours with the antique silver hardware.



Thanks *Tast*! What is the hw on the Orchid MAMs? It's not antique silver? They are beautiful nonetheless. And anyone who was lucky enough to scoop one up is very lucky. 




			
				travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Hi Tara! I love the subtle color of your MAM! So sweet!



Thank you! I'm not really a pink kind of girl but this shade really suites me. 




			
				missmoz said:
			
		

> First off, congrats on buying your first home! I totally know what you mean about the home depot trips. Love your MAM... it is so pretty and I love how it contrasts against your black coat! I agree with Tast that the antique silver HW looks especially beautiful with this color leather.
> 
> I've been keeping my dusty lilac MAM in storage til spring but seeing your pic really inspires me to bring it out soon.



Thanks so much! It's an extra 20-30 min. drive to work but totally worth it! Here in NY / NJ area it has been like spring all winter so breaking out the fun colored bags has come sooner than usual. You should definitely break out that Dusty Lilac MAM...




			
				ceedoan said:
			
		

> omg tara! congrats on the new home!!! it's hard work, but is also so much fun furnishing/decorating the way you want and finally seeing the fruits of your hard labor in the end!! and in regards to that gorgeous RM - is this the elusive and infamous "bubblegum pink" one that kristen cavalleri was pictured with??! i think this baby is on a few UHG lists on here!!



Thank you Cee! It's been a whirlwind but i'm so loving the payoff. We doubled our space and Bruno has a yard.
I don't think this is the KC MAM but very close. I think hers is more pearlized. But for those who want something close to hers, this is a great option. It's breaking in so good and not something you have to baby.




			
				doi said:
			
		

> You know, I was kind of scared about the bottom softening up too much so I just made my own base shaper - I got a shoe box, cut out the same shape and size as the bag, covered it with the dust bag and used that so the base of the bag doesn't sag or soften up. The shoebox material isn't going to add much, is strong, but pliable enough so it doesn't look "too" stiff at the bottom of the bag and really helps the base not sag. I'm sure there are base shapers out there that can fit the MAM if you don't like the shoebox idea.  I just wanted a quick fix so I can use the Cobalt MAM right away.
> 
> I just realized I like my Cobalt so much more than my Raspberry! I didn't do this for it! Must make one for the Raspberry though...the bottom is really soft for some reason.
> 
> ETA: Oh!!! And congrats on the new home!!!



Great idea! And happy to hear it works perfectly in your Cobalt MAM. I don't really mind the soft, saggy bottom. I like variety. My big thing now is to use the _purse to go_ in all of my bags. It saves all of my linings from getting funkdafied.


----------



## TaraP

Today was DMV day. Got my NJ license and plates. I decided to carry my Dark Brown MAB Luxe. Love this bag!


----------



## Denverite

ceedoan said:


> lol, i was just about to post to traveler that you were looking for one when i saw this reply right after!!  denverite, aren't u supposed to be banned like myself after black cat MAB??!?!



:busted lol, yes! I'm supposed to be totally banned. But if a charcoal patent MAB out there needs a new home, I can't say no! :giggles:


----------



## luvs*it*

TaraPep said:


> Today was DMV day. Got my NJ license and plates. I decided to carry my Dark Brown MAB Luxe. Love this bag!


 
*~*Fab!!!!  *~*


----------



## tastangan

TaraPep said:


> Thanks *Tast*! What is the hw on the Orchid MAMs? It's not antique silver? They are beautiful nonetheless. And anyone who was lucky enough to scoop one up is very lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm not really a pink kind of girl but this shade really suites me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! It's an extra 20-30 min. drive to work but totally worth it! Here in NY / NJ area it has been like spring all winter so breaking out the fun colored bags has come sooner than usual. You should definitely break out that Dusty Lilac MAM...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Cee! It's been a whirlwind but i'm so loving the payoff. We doubled our space and Bruno has a yard.
> I don't think this is the KC MAM but very close. I think hers is more pearlized. But for those who want something close to hers, this is a great option. It's breaking in so good and not something you have to baby.
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea! And happy to hear it works perfectly in your Cobalt MAM. I don't really mind the soft, saggy bottom. I like variety. My big thing now is to use the _purse to go_ in all of my bags. It saves all of my linings from getting funkdafied.


 
The Orchid bags have silver hardware. Still pretty but I just think that the antique silver looks better with the 'dirty bubblegum' color. So that still makes your MAM pretty unique. 

Congrats on your new home!


----------



## discoAMOUR

TaraPep said:


> Today was DMV day. Got my NJ license and plates. I decided to carry my Dark Brown MAB Luxe. Love this bag!



LOOK at the DARK CHOCOLATE LEATHER!!!!! YUMMMMMMM!!!!\

HOLD UP!!! Is that sleeve finished?! I haven't seen updated pics of your hot tat, Ms. Thang!!! Show me, please!!!


----------



## doi

TaraPep said:


> Today was DMV day. Got my NJ license and plates. I decided to carry my Dark Brown MAB Luxe. Love this bag!



That looks really yum!!! I've been wondering how the MAB Luxe looks on someone. Beautiful stuff, that!


----------



## travelerscloset

This is a super luxe kind of patent, not loud at all!  
WE must have that DT Zip MA!  I'd be totally Zip content when I get her 



ceedoan said:


> traveler, i love the subtle sheen of charcoal patent!! it's "just right!" actually, i love patent leather in general hehe. i think if done right, patent leather looks so chic and luxe!!





ceedoan said:


> can't believe i got to hold this beauty IRL!!! SOOOO gorge!! you need the DT zip MAB and I need to get my hands on the MAM version like NOW!!


 
Now, I'm kicking myself in the butt for not getting the MAB Luxe that was in eBay (I think, or was it in Bonz) ... Both of you are super gorgeous! 


TaraPep said:


> Today was DMV day. Got my NJ license and plates. I decided to carry my Dark Brown MAB Luxe. Love this bag!


 
I'd be on the look out for you *Den*!


Denverite said:


> :busted lol, yes! I'm supposed to be totally banned. But if a charcoal patent MAB out there needs a new home, I can't say no! :giggles:


----------



## travelerscloset

*Travelling again....*


----------



## MoneyPennie

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Travelling again....



You pull off traveling much better then I do


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> *Travelling again....*



And looking fabulous doing it!! Can never see enough of the Brown BW MAB..


----------



## TaraP

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Fab!!!!  *~*



Thanks! It's been a while since I carried her. I've definitely been missing out.




			
				Tastangan said:
			
		

> The Orchid bags have silver hardware. Still pretty but I just think that the antique silver looks better with the 'dirty bubblegum' color. So that still makes your MAM pretty unique.
> 
> Congrats on your new home!



Thank you! Funny enough my favorite thing is to be able to do laundry at home instead of packing up and wasting a day at the laundromat. 
I didn't notice the Orchid bags had straight up silver HW. Thanks for the info. I'm happy she made more MAMs/ MABs and MACs out of the leather because it's too pretty to just be sitting in a warehouse.




			
				doi said:
			
		

> That looks really yum!!! I've been wondering how the MAB Luxe looks on someone. Beautiful stuff, that!



Thank you! I love this bag so much. Besides being the only bag DH bought for me without any help.   I love the handles. They fit over anything, winter coat or whatever. So much room and love the way it looks.




			
				Travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Now, I'm kicking myself in the butt for not getting the MAB Luxe that was in eBay (I think, or was it in Bonz) ... Both of you are super gorgeous!



Thanks love! This bag rocks! It was never really that popular and I never understood why. I totally recommend it 110%..


----------



## TaraP

discoAMOUR said:


> LOOK at the DARK CHOCOLATE LEATHER!!!!! YUMMMMMMM!!!!\
> 
> HOLD UP!!! Is that sleeve finished?! I haven't seen updated pics of your hot tat, Ms. Thang!!! Show me, please!!!



Yum indeed!! I love the Dark Brown lambskin leather, it's like butter. This is one bag I can officially say I'll never get rid of. 

YES, My sleeve is finished! I already have another appointment to start my next project.   Here are a few pics of the finished product.


----------



## discoAMOUR

WICKEEEDDD, my girl!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! You really look amazing. Can't believe you're onto your next already! I heard tats were addicting, but damn T, you just a whole arm done! lolol love it!



TaraPep said:


> Yum indeed!! I love the Dark Brown lambskin leather, it's like butter. This is one bag I can officially say I'll never get rid of.
> 
> YES, My sleeve is finished! I already have another appointment to start my next project.   Here are a few pics of the finished product.


----------



## TaraP

discoAMOUR said:


> WICKEEEDDD, my girl!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! You really look amazing. Can't believe you're onto your next already! I heard tats were addicting, but damn T, you just a whole arm done! lolol love it!



Thanks so much for the positive words! Yes, they are totally addictive to the umteenth degree, just like RMs.  My artist has over a year waiting list so if he is able to fit me in somewhere along the way, I'm totally taking it.


----------



## missmoz

:coolpics:  awesome pics ladies, keep them coming!


----------



## MoneyPennie

TaraPep said:
			
		

> Yum indeed!! I love the Dark Brown lambskin leather, it's like butter. This is one bag I can officially say I'll never get rid of.
> 
> YES, My sleeve is finished! I already have another appointment to start my next project.   Here are a few pics of the finished product.



Love your sleeve !! I am going in for my first big tattoo piece in the next few weeks and I am so excited !! It's forced me to really not buy and more bags since good tattoos are not cheap tattoos


----------



## luvs*it*

TaraPep said:


> Yum indeed!! I love the Dark Brown lambskin leather, it's like butter. This is one bag I can officially say I'll never get rid of.
> 
> YES, My sleeve is finished! I already have another appointment to start my next project.  Here are a few pics of the finished product.


 
*~*Love it!!!! It looks amazing!*~*


----------



## Fee4zy

TaraPep said:


> Yum indeed!! I love the Dark Brown lambskin leather, it's like butter. This is one bag I can officially say I'll never get rid of.
> 
> YES, My sleeve is finished! I already have another appointment to start my next project.   Here are a few pics of the finished product.


Tara - you are making me want a sleeve so bad!  I already have a tat that takes up most of my shoulder blade, so I've been wanting to add onto the shoulder and upper arm.  Not sure what yet.  The planning begins.


----------



## discoAMOUR

TaraPep said:


> Thanks so much for the positive words! Yes, they are totally addictive to the umteenth degree, just like RMs.  My artist has over a year waiting list so if he is able to fit me in somewhere along the way, I'm totally taking it.



Oh yea, get on it!!! Book them up! I can't wait to see your next one!


----------



## discoAMOUR

I don't know why I like putting my bags on/in sinks! Usually they end up being the cleanest thing in a public bathroom. But that's not the reason I do it...I just do it just 'cause I can! lol Brown bag is a donut I bought in the morning and never ate, so I was carrying it deciding when to throw it out. I actually carried for 30 mins after more and threw it out when waiting for my train. I'm so indecisive sometimes, it just doesn't make sense. lol

Here is my Brown and Beige Snake Covet...(supposed to be B&W, but I don't see any black, if anything it's a grayish brown). But I'm LOVIN IT!!!! 

Crazy how you can't even see the gusset of the bag unless you literally turn it! I love that, a very slim looking purse! And it is. I packed it with two sketchbooks, approx 60 pages of printouts, sunglasses case, wallet, and make up case and a bunch of stuff in the front pocket...and yet she still isn't burping out her food! Her turnlock is fastened tightly! Good girl.

NOTE:The 4th one is with flash--not true to life. All the other ones are what the cover looks like irl.

Thanks chicas!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

lol hi there Covet sister 
Love your mod pics they make me smile!!





discoAMOUR said:


> I don't know why I like putting my bags on/in sinks! Usually they end up being the cleanest thing in a public bathroom. But that's not the reason I do it...I just do it just 'cause I can! lol Brown bag is a donut I bought in the morning and never ate, so I was carrying it deciding when to throw it out. I actually carried for 30 mins after more and threw it out when waiting for my train. I'm so indecisive sometimes, it just doesn't make sense. lol
> 
> Here is my Brown and Beige Snake Covet...(supposed to be B&W, but I don't see any black, if anything it's a grayish brown). But I'm LOVIN IT!!!!
> 
> Crazy how you can't even see the gusset of the bag unless you literally turn it! I love that, a very slim looking purse! And it is. I packed it with two sketchbooks, approx 60 pages of printouts, sunglasses case, wallet, and make up case and a bunch of stuff in the front pocket...and yet she still isn't burping out her food! Her turnlock is fastened tightly! Good girl.
> 
> NOTE:The 4th one is with flash--not true to life. All the other ones are what the cover looks like irl.
> 
> Thanks chicas!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

kiwishopper said:


> lol hi there Covet sister
> Love your mod pics they make me smile!!



Ohhh thank you so much, Kiwi! I think Covet is the perfect name for this bag. Makes you not want to use anything else. The shape is too adorable too.


----------



## TaraP

MoneyPennie said:


> Love your sleeve !! I am going in for my first big tattoo piece in the next few weeks and I am so excited !! It's forced me to really not buy and more bags since good tattoos are not cheap tattoos



Thanks! I'm excited for you! Exactly that: good tattoos are not cheap and cheap tattoos are not good. Please post some pics in the tattoo thread when you get it done.
*http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/doo-yoo-tattoo-34754-189.html
*



			
				luvs*it* said:
			
		

> *~*Love it!!!! It looks amazing!*~*



Thank you so much!




			
				Fee4zy said:
			
		

> Tara - you are making me want a sleeve so bad! I already have a tat that takes up most of my shoulder blade, so I've been wanting to add onto the shoulder and upper arm. Not sure what yet. The planning begins.



LOL. That happens to me when I watch a tattoo tv show. I fiend for a new one. Sounds like you have a plan, all you have to do is figure out what you want. 




			
				discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> Oh yea, get on it!!! Book them up! I can't wait to see your next one!



 Yes, hopefully in person at the next sample sale.


----------



## TaraP

discoAMOUR said:


> I don't know why I like putting my bags on/in sinks! Usually they end up being the cleanest thing in a public bathroom. But that's not the reason I do it...I just do it just 'cause I can! lol Brown bag is a donut I bought in the morning and never ate, so I was carrying it deciding when to throw it out. I actually carried for 30 mins after more and threw it out when waiting for my train. I'm so indecisive sometimes, it just doesn't make sense. lol
> 
> Here is my Brown and Beige Snake Covet...(supposed to be B&W, but I don't see any black, if anything it's a grayish brown). But I'm LOVIN IT!!!!
> 
> Crazy how you can't even see the gusset of the bag unless you literally turn it! I love that, a very slim looking purse! And it is. I packed it with two sketchbooks, approx 60 pages of printouts, sunglasses case, wallet, and make up case and a bunch of stuff in the front pocket...and yet she still isn't burping out her food! Her turnlock is fastened tightly! Good girl.
> 
> NOTE:The 4th one is with flash--not true to life. All the other ones are what the cover looks like irl.
> 
> Thanks chicas!!!



Beautiful pics! You look pretty awesome yourself too! Love your Covet..


----------



## discoAMOUR

TaraPep said:


> Yes, hopefully in person at the next sample sale.



Indeed!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

TaraPep said:


> Beautiful pics! You look pretty awesome yourself too! Love your Covet..



Thanks Tara!!! I think I'll be wearing this baby for a while.


----------



## Shoebaglady

TaraPep said:
			
		

> Yum indeed!! I love the Dark Brown lambskin leather, it's like butter. This is one bag I can officially say I'll never get rid of.
> 
> YES, My sleeve is finished! I already have another appointment to start my next project.   Here are a few pics of the finished product.



Wow, your sleeve is truly a work of art.  Amazing colours! I forgot I was here to check out your bag


----------



## Shoebaglady

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> I don't know why I like putting my bags on/in sinks! Usually they end up being the cleanest thing in a public bathroom. But that's not the reason I do it...I just do it just 'cause I can! lol Brown bag is a donut I bought in the morning and never ate, so I was carrying it deciding when to throw it out. I actually carried for 30 mins after more and threw it out when waiting for my train. I'm so indecisive sometimes, it just doesn't make sense. lol
> 
> Here is my Brown and Beige Snake Covet...(supposed to be B&W, but I don't see any black, if anything it's a grayish brown). But I'm LOVIN IT!!!!
> 
> Crazy how you can't even see the gusset of the bag unless you literally turn it! I love that, a very slim looking purse! And it is. I packed it with two sketchbooks, approx 60 pages of printouts, sunglasses case, wallet, and make up case and a bunch of stuff in the front pocket...and yet she still isn't burping out her food! Her turnlock is fastened tightly! Good girl.
> 
> NOTE:The 4th one is with flash--not true to life. All the other ones are what the cover looks like irl.
> 
> Thanks chicas!!!



You're so funny!! ".....burping out her food....." LOL!!!

Beautiful Bag!  Love the photo's !!


----------



## sandc

discoAMOUR said:


> I don't know why I like putting my bags on/in sinks! Usually they end up being the cleanest thing in a public bathroom. But that's not the reason I do it...I just do it just 'cause I can! lol Brown bag is a donut I bought in the morning and never ate, so I was carrying it deciding when to throw it out. I actually carried for 30 mins after more and threw it out when waiting for my train. I'm so indecisive sometimes, it just doesn't make sense. lol
> 
> Here is my Brown and Beige Snake Covet...(supposed to be B&W, but I don't see any black, if anything it's a grayish brown). But I'm LOVIN IT!!!!
> 
> Crazy how you can't even see the gusset of the bag unless you literally turn it! I love that, a very slim looking purse! And it is. I packed it with two sketchbooks, approx 60 pages of printouts, sunglasses case, wallet, and make up case and a bunch of stuff in the front pocket...and yet she still isn't burping out her food! Her turnlock is fastened tightly! Good girl.
> 
> NOTE:The 4th one is with flash--not true to life. All the other ones are what the cover looks like irl.
> 
> Thanks chicas!!!


 
Looking fabuous as usual!


----------



## rx4dsoul

TaraPep said:


>



Tara, I have seen your sleeve before but seeing it again still makes me stop in my tracks and go Whhhoooaaa!!!! It IS amazing how lifelike it is and I'm sure that not a lot can tell that it is actually skin rather than some sort of exotic silk sleeve thingy....
And oh yeah, the bag is great too.


----------



## rx4dsoul

discoAMOUR said:


> Here is my Brown and Beige Snake Covet...(supposed to be B&W, but I don't see any black, if anything it's a grayish brown). But I'm LOVIN IT!!!!



This new D? This is really fabulous and exotic...so totally you!
BTW, how many Covets do you now have? This isn't the first ,right? Coz I seem to remember you getting one last December too, or my mind is just playing tricks on me....


----------



## discoAMOUR

rx4dsoul said:


> This new D? This is really fabulous and exotic...so totally you!
> BTW, how many Covets do you now have? This isn't the first ,right? Coz I seem to remember you getting one last December too, or my mind is just playing tricks on me....



Hey lady, thanks so much!!! The one I got in November at the NYCSS was my second and last Covet. This is actually my first Covet. I bought it brand new on Bonz last summer in July. I never wore it because I was scared it would open up on me due to the little turnlock on the flap. But I thought it was good to take it on my first day of interning. It proved to be a fabulous mate! BFFs!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

discoAMOUR said:


> Hey lady, thanks so much!!! The one I got in November at the NYCSS was my second and last Covet. This is actually my first Covet. I bought it brand new on Bonz last summer in July. I never wore it because I was scared it would open up on me due to the little turnlock on the flap. But I thought it was good to take it on my first day of interning. It proved to be a fabulous mate! BFFs!!!



OMG I wish I were in your shoes...have some extra RMs unused and unopened and just lying around waiting for me to open them! Its kinda like Bag Xmas


----------



## TaraP

Shoebaglady said:


> Wow, your sleeve is truly a work of art.  Amazing colours! I forgot I was here to check out your bag



Thank You! My favorite is when I carry my Electric Blue MAM with a short sleeve shirt. It looks so pretty to me. I'm a scorpio, water sign, which is probably why I love blue and water so much. 




			
				rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Tara, I have seen your sleeve before but seeing it again still makes me stop in my tracks and go Whhhoooaaa!!!! It IS amazing how lifelike it is and I'm sure that not a lot can tell that it is actually skin rather than some sort of exotic silk sleeve thingy....
> And oh yeah, the bag is great too.



Thank you so much! That is so sweet of you to say!


----------



## discoAMOUR

rx4dsoul said:


> omg i wish i were in your shoes...have some extra rms unused and unopened and just lying around waiting for me to open them! Its kinda like bag xmas



lol totally!!!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi *MP*! Thanks  not so bad in this picture... I took this in the morning right before I board the plane... I was totally wrecked by the end of the day 


MoneyPennie said:


> You pull off traveling much better then I do


 

Thanks *Tara*! The leather on this one is chewy and pebbly!
Your sleeve is very inspiring! What a work of art!


TaraPep said:


> And looking fabulous doing it!! Can never see enough of the Brown BW MAB..


 

Hey *disco*! more than the bag, I looove your smile! 


discoAMOUR said:


> I don't know why I like putting my bags on/in sinks! Usually they end up being the cleanest thing in a public bathroom. But that's not the reason I do it...I just do it just 'cause I can! lol Brown bag is a donut I bought in the morning and never ate, so I was carrying it deciding when to throw it out. I actually carried for 30 mins after more and threw it out when waiting for my train. I'm so indecisive sometimes, it just doesn't make sense. lol
> 
> Here is my Brown and Beige Snake Covet...(supposed to be B&W, but I don't see any black, if anything it's a grayish brown). But I'm LOVIN IT!!!!
> 
> Crazy how you can't even see the gusset of the bag unless you literally turn it! I love that, a very slim looking purse! And it is. I packed it with two sketchbooks, approx 60 pages of printouts, sunglasses case, wallet, and make up case and a bunch of stuff in the front pocket...and yet she still isn't burping out her food! Her turnlock is fastened tightly! Good girl.
> 
> NOTE:The 4th one is with flash--not true to life. All the other ones are what the cover looks like irl.
> 
> Thanks chicas!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*At work...*


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> At work...



Hey Travelers! Looking mighty sexy in jeans and that gorgeous MAM 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *rx*! Text me when you're flying back to Manila, k?  Let's hook up again! I'll try to get susianna and doi too!



rx4dsoul said:


> Hey Travelers! Looking mighty sexy in jeans and that gorgeous MAM
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MissRed

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> I don't know why I like putting my bags on/in sinks! Usually they end up being the cleanest thing in a public bathroom. But that's not the reason I do it...I just do it just 'cause I can! lol Brown bag is a donut I bought in the morning and never ate, so I was carrying it deciding when to throw it out. I actually carried for 30 mins after more and threw it out when waiting for my train. I'm so indecisive sometimes, it just doesn't make sense. lol
> 
> Here is my Brown and Beige Snake Covet...(supposed to be B&W, but I don't see any black, if anything it's a grayish brown). But I'm LOVIN IT!!!!
> 
> Crazy how you can't even see the gusset of the bag unless you literally turn it! I love that, a very slim looking purse! And it is. I packed it with two sketchbooks, approx 60 pages of printouts, sunglasses case, wallet, and make up case and a bunch of stuff in the front pocket...and yet she still isn't burping out her food! Her turnlock is fastened tightly! Good girl.
> 
> NOTE:The 4th one is with flash--not true to life. All the other ones are what the cover looks like irl.
> 
> Thanks chicas!!!



The turnstile photo is so cool!


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> *At work...*



Hey hottie! You look great in your jeans and tee. MABs were made for you!


----------



## MoneyPennie

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> At work...



Love how coordinated you are with all your accessories.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *Tara*!  If I had the choice I'd wear jeans and tshirt everyday  MABs are great work bags!


TaraPep said:


> Hey hottie! You look great in your jeans and tee. MABs were made for you!


 


Hi *MoneyPennie*!  I'm kind'a OCD that way... I match the bag hardware with the rest of my accessories... my excuse to get the same color of bags but with different hardware 


MoneyPennie said:


> Love how coordinated you are with all your accessories.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Weekend with the family and Black Haze Zip MAM*






*... sister modelling the MAM for me...*


----------



## beachgirl38

travelerscloset said:


> *Weekend with the family and Black Haze Zip MAM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... sister modelling the MAM for me...*



I love all your photos and your bags....each time I see you with one it goes on my list!  and I said before that I hate to buy multiples of the same style bag, but I am just really loving MAMs lately! I now have 3 and am already searching for my next - either a blue or brown.  Boy oh boy what an addiction!


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> Looking fabuous as usual!





travelerscloset said:


> Hey *disco*! more than the bag, I looove your smile!



 Awww, Thanks so much babes!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

HELL YEA!!!! ABOUT TIME!!! WOOT WOOT!!!!  Lookin FAAAH---BULOUSSS!!!!



travelerscloset said:


> *Weekend with the family and Black Haze Zip MAM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... sister modelling the MAM for me...*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *beachgirl*! I never thought I'd fall in love with MAMs! I love the structure and size.  I know what you mean! I also had the rule of no multiple bags of the same style but with RM, I ditched it!  It's really so addicting! The various colors, leathers, texture justifies buying more than one 


beachgirl38 said:


> I love all your photos and your bags....each time I see you with one it goes on my list! and I said before that I hate to buy multiples of the same style bag, but I am just really loving MAMs lately! I now have 3 and am already searching for my next - either a blue or brown. Boy oh boy what an addiction!


 


Hey, hey! Here she is! Haze leathers are so breath taking ... now, I need to get me an OH... seems impossible to find one though...ush:


discoAMOUR said:


> HELL YEA!!!! ABOUT TIME!!! WOOT WOOT!!!!  Lookin FAAAH---BULOUSSS!!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> Hey, hey! Here she is! Haze leathers are so breath taking ... now, I need to get me an OH... seems impossible to find one though...ush:



Yea, i know right? I haven't noticed one since I bought mine last year. Maybe honey...keep your fingers and toes crossed!!! Now I need to jump on the bandwagon and get a black haze one int he future...it is too damn cute. That black looks hefty...like a REAL Ride or Die BFF-purse!!!!! Now, you've gotta love that! Oh man, it's gonna break in beautifully!!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

I could not have described her better!  


discoAMOUR said:


> Yea, i know right? I haven't noticed one since I bought mine last year. Maybe honey...keep your fingers and toes crossed!!! Now I need to jump on the bandwagon and get a black haze one int he future...it is too damn cute. *That black looks hefty...like a REAL Ride or Die BFF-purse*!!!!! Now, you've gotta love that! Oh man, it's gonna break in beautifully!!!!


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> *Weekend with the family and Black Haze Zip MAM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... sister modelling the MAM for me...*



You look awesome with your BH Zip MAM! Down the road your sister is gonna look at that pic of her and say that's the day you got me hooked on RM's... And the obsession gets passed on...


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Tara*! I'll celebrate the day my sister gets obsessed! It will mean having 2 closets full of RM! 



TaraPep said:


> You look awesome with your BH Zip MAM! Down the road your sister is gonna look at that pic of her and say that's the day you got me hooked on RM's... And the obsession gets passed on...


----------



## TaraP

Exactly!!!


----------



## doi

travelerscloset said:


> *Weekend with the family and Black Haze Zip MAM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... sister modelling the MAM for me...*



My gosh...that bag looks really good!  And you and your sister are beautiful!


----------



## MoneyPennie

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Thank you Tara! I'll celebrate the day my sister gets obsessed! It will mean having 2 closets full of RM!



Have you gotten your sage yet ??


----------



## doi

TaraPep said:


> Yum indeed!! I love the Dark Brown lambskin leather, it's like butter. This is one bag I can officially say I'll never get rid of.
> 
> YES, My sleeve is finished! I already have another appointment to start my next project.   Here are a few pics of the finished product.



Tara...Tara...Tara...that is beautiful art on you!!!  It's amazing.  I really love it. You look awesome.  I wish I could have something like that done on me...so beautiful.


----------



## doi

discoAMOUR said:


> I don't know why I like putting my bags on/in sinks! Usually they end up being the cleanest thing in a public bathroom. But that's not the reason I do it...I just do it just 'cause I can! lol Brown bag is a donut I bought in the morning and never ate, so I was carrying it deciding when to throw it out. I actually carried for 30 mins after more and threw it out when waiting for my train. I'm so indecisive sometimes, it just doesn't make sense. lol
> 
> Here is my Brown and Beige Snake Covet...(supposed to be B&W, but I don't see any black, if anything it's a grayish brown). But I'm LOVIN IT!!!!
> 
> Crazy how you can't even see the gusset of the bag unless you literally turn it! I love that, a very slim looking purse! And it is. I packed it with two sketchbooks, approx 60 pages of printouts, sunglasses case, wallet, and make up case and a bunch of stuff in the front pocket...and yet she still isn't burping out her food! Her turnlock is fastened tightly! Good girl.
> 
> NOTE:The 4th one is with flash--not true to life. All the other ones are what the cover looks like irl.
> 
> Thanks chicas!!!



Such a pretty bag with a pretty lady!!  You got me revisiting my thoughts on getting a Covet!!  Must. Resist. Ack!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

doi said:


> Such a pretty bag with a pretty lady!!  You got me revisiting my thoughts on getting a Covet!!  Must. Resist. Ack!!!



Thank you so much lovie!!! The covet is really an amazing bag. I suggest you get one asap. You won't regret it, that's for sure.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Black Stingray Covet on Friday night. This is me taking pics on the platform, while waiting for the LIRR to Penn Station. I kept trying to hurry up and get my bag in the pics, cuz with my short arms I couldn't get everything in, and still not let people catch me being vain. It was hard. lol These are the best pics I could get.


----------



## doi

Oh, *disco, disco, disco*...why are you doing this to me?  You are looking awesome with the Covet! I like!


----------



## kiwishopper

Looking so cute! How many Covets do you own Disco? 



discoAMOUR said:


> Black Stingray Covet on Friday night. This is me taking pics on the platform, while waiting for the LIRR to Penn Station. I kept trying to hurry up and get my bag in the pics, cuz with my short arms I couldn't get everything in, and still not let people catch me being vain. It was hard. lol These are the best pics I could get.


----------



## discoAMOUR

kiwishopper said:


> Looking so cute! How many Covets do you own Disco?



Thanks kiwi lovie!!! I only own 2, black stingray and beige/brown snake. but I wish I had 5! lol Thanks to HGG, I am desiring the Grape Covet!!! Oh the leather looks so yummy and purty! And I want the denim covet...and the bronze snake covet...and... all of the them! LOL  I'd be so happy! I'd literally being doing this, while clutching all of my covets:


----------



## discoAMOUR

doi said:


> Oh, *disco, disco, disco*...why are you doing this to me?  You are looking awesome with the Covet! I like!



Oh no honey!!! I'm sorry...Go get one!!! You'll fall in love instantly! And thanks so much, doi!!!


----------



## TaraP

doi said:


> Tara...Tara...Tara...that is beautiful art on you!!!  It's amazing.  I really love it. You look awesome.  I wish I could have something like that done on me...so beautiful.



Thank you so much! It's my first piece I get to stare at everyday. Most of my other stuff is on my back and can't see it unless I'm going in the shower.


----------



## TaraP

discoAMOUR said:


> Black Stingray Covet on Friday night. This is me taking pics on the platform, while waiting for the LIRR to Penn Station. I kept trying to hurry up and get my bag in the pics, cuz with my short arms I couldn't get everything in, and still not let people catch me being vain. It was hard. lol These are the best pics I could get.



You look awesome! Your camera phone takes the best pics! Disco + Covet=


----------



## redweddy

discoAMOUR said:


> Black Stingray Covet on Friday night. This is me taking pics on the platform, while waiting for the LIRR to Penn Station. I kept trying to hurry up and get my bag in the pics, cuz with my short arms I couldn't get everything in, and still not let people catch me being vain. It was hard. lol These are the best pics I could get.


 
You look awesome!  I am not really a fan of the covet but I love this covet on you!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *doi*! If you happen to do groceries at you know where, our RMs might just bump into each other! 


doi said:


> My gosh...that bag looks really good! And you and your sister are beautiful!


 

Hi *MoneyPennie*, oh not yet... my seller took a week before shipping out the bag so I'm not expecting it any time soon... perhaps before end March ush: ...*torture*


MoneyPennie said:


> Have you gotten your sage yet ??


 

What a versatile leather and style *disco*! Lovely! You're looking gorgeous yourself!


discoAMOUR said:


> Black Stingray Covet on Friday night. This is me taking pics on the platform, while waiting for the LIRR to Penn Station. I kept trying to hurry up and get my bag in the pics, cuz with my short arms I couldn't get everything in, and still not let people catch me being vain. It was hard. lol These are the best pics I could get.


----------



## Tumbl3w33ds

Disco, I love that Stingray leather, looks super with you : )


----------



## travelerscloset

*Dinner with colleagues and BH Zip MAM...*


----------



## Gallianogirl8

discoAMOUR said:


> I don't know why I like putting my bags on/in sinks! Usually they end up being the cleanest thing in a public bathroom. But that's not the reason I do it...I just do it just 'cause I can! lol Brown bag is a donut I bought in the morning and never ate, so I was carrying it deciding when to throw it out. I actually carried for 30 mins after more and threw it out when waiting for my train. I'm so indecisive sometimes, it just doesn't make sense. lol
> 
> Here is my Brown and Beige Snake Covet...(supposed to be B&W, but I don't see any black, if anything it's a grayish brown). But I'm LOVIN IT!!!!
> 
> Crazy how you can't even see the gusset of the bag unless you literally turn it! I love that, a very slim looking purse! And it is. I packed it with two sketchbooks, approx 60 pages of printouts, sunglasses case, wallet, and make up case and a bunch of stuff in the front pocket...and yet she still isn't burping out her food! Her turnlock is fastened tightly! Good girl.
> 
> NOTE:The 4th one is with flash--not true to life. All the other ones are what the cover looks like irl.
> 
> Thanks chicas!!!



Aaah I love the pic with your covet hanging to the subway fence


----------



## Julierose

Rocking my Black MAMM
more photos on my blog


----------



## blueteapot

Nice outfit, Julie! I love your boots and MAMM!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Thanks lovies!!!!  I heart YOU ALL!!!!



TaraPep said:


> You look awesome! Your camera phone takes the best pics! Disco + Covet=





redweddy said:


> You look awesome!  I am not really a fan of the covet but I love this covet on you!


 


travelerscloset said:


> What a versatile leather and style *disco*! Lovely! You're looking gorgeous yourself!





Tumbl3w33ds said:


> Disco, I love that Stingray leather, looks super with you : )


----------



## paruparo

With my eggplant colored Circle Quilt Swing last weekend. I am a RM convert!!! Since having my son 4 months ago, I've bought 2 MACs, Zip crossbody, the swing, and I have a blood red MAB mini or MAM mini (forgive me, im still learning the language lol) on its way. I love that I can use these bags a little bit more carefree and they are so goshdarn functional! I can be in mommy mode AND still be stylish lol.

More pics from my blog:


----------



## rx4dsoul

paruparo said:
			
		

> With my eggplant colored Circle Quilt Swing last weekend. I am a RM convert!!! Since having my son 4 months ago, I've bought 2 MACs, Zip crossbody, the swing, and I have a blood red MAB mini or MAM mini (forgive me, im still learning the language lol) on its way. I love that I can use these bags a little bit more carefree and they are so goshdarn functional! I can be in mommy mode AND still be stylish lol.
> 
> More pics from my blog:



You look lovely dear!  can we see more of that eggplant swing? Maybe a close-up? 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ceedoan

discoAMOUR said:


> Black Stingray Covet on Friday night. This is me taking pics on the platform, while waiting for the LIRR to Penn Station.* I kept trying to hurry up and get my bag in the pics, cuz with my short arms I couldn't get everything in, and still not let people catch me being vain.* It was hard. lol These are the best pics I could get.




deedee - u are so hilarious!! i'm imaging the look on people's faces with you over there trying to take these RM action shots!!! hahaha hey, that's some true dedication!!! i've done that too...sneaking pics and hoping i don't look like a freak but it's all good!! who cares when you're having fun rockin your RM's!!! and guuuurl, you've got some ahhmazing RM's!!


----------



## ceedoan

Julierose said:


> Rocking my Black MAMM
> more photos on my blog



julie, i love the outfit, esp the electric blue skinnies!!! oh and of course black MAMM!!


----------



## Lexia1157

thanks for letting me share ..... i'm newbie to RM , so sorry my very first time purchase was not a RM bag  
So glad to received this cutie from Shopbob.com , very fast & efficient ! I love this pouch cause it able to fits in my iPhone ! Love it !
definitely looking forward to get a MAM or Mini MAC !


----------



## travelerscloset

The Black MAMM is beautiful *Julierose*! I love your blue jeans! 


Julierose said:


> Rocking my Black MAMM
> more photos on my blog


 


You look pretty *paruparo*!  I love your outfit! So ladylike!


paruparo said:


> With my eggplant colored Circle Quilt Swing last weekend. I am a RM convert!!! Since having my son 4 months ago, I've bought 2 MACs, Zip crossbody, the swing, and I have a blood red MAB mini or MAM mini (forgive me, im still learning the language lol) on its way. I love that I can use these bags a little bit more carefree and they are so goshdarn functional! I can be in mommy mode AND still be stylish lol.
> 
> More pics from my blog:


 


That's cute pouch *Lexia*! I love the color!


Lexia1157 said:


> thanks for letting me share ..... i'm newbie to RM , so sorry my very first time purchase was not a RM bag
> So glad to received this cutie from Shopbob.com , very fast & efficient ! I love this pouch cause it able to fits in my iPhone ! Love it !
> definitely looking forward to get a MAM or Mini MAC !
> 
> View attachment 1631789
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631790


----------



## travelerscloset

*With Dark Red MAM... I was pleasantly surprised at how close its color is with Balenciaga Orange Brulee*


----------



## paruparo

rx4dsoul said:


> You look lovely dear!  can we see more of that eggplant swing? Maybe a close-up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Here you go!


----------



## TaraP

Julierose said:


> Rocking my Black MAMM
> more photos on my blog



Looking good Julierose! Love the electric blue pants. The mini mini looks great with your outfit. BTW love your pics in the Bal moto thread too!




			
				paruparo said:
			
		

> With my eggplant colored Circle Quilt Swing last weekend. I am a RM convert!!! Since having my son 4 months ago, I've bought 2 MACs, Zip crossbody, the swing, and I have a blood red MAB mini or MAM mini (forgive me, im still learning the language lol) on its way. I love that I can use these bags a little bit more carefree and they are so goshdarn functional! I can be in mommy mode AND still be stylish lol.



You look great with your Swing! Can't wait for you to receive your MAM! You are going to love it. It is my most favorite style from RM. PLease post pics when she arrives.




			
				Lexia1157 said:
			
		

> thanks for letting me share ..... i'm newbie to RM , so sorry my very first time purchase was not a RM bag
> So glad to received this cutie from Shopbob.com , very fast & efficient ! I love this pouch cause it able to fits in my iPhone ! Love it !
> definitely looking forward to get a MAM or Mini MAC !
> 
> Attachment 1631789
> 
> Attachment 1631790



Very pretty pouch! The Rosegold hw looks beautiful against the leather. Congrats!




			
				travelerscloset said:
			
		

> With Dark Red MAM... I was pleasantly surprised at how close its color is with Balenciaga Orange Brulee



Wow! That _is _close. I've always admired Bal's OB color. I think *kiwi* has an OB city. I kind of prefer the sheen on RM's Dark Red though. You look awesome! Love the all black outfit with a Bal on one arm and a RM on the other. :worthy:


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Tara*!  It is very close   Yup, kiwi has a city... it's such a versatile color that even my husband likes the shade.  



TaraPep said:


> Wow! That _is _close. I've always admired Bal's OB color. I think *kiwi* has an OB city. I kind of prefer the sheen on RM's Dark Red though. You look awesome! Love the all black outfit with a Bal on one arm and a RM on the other. :worthy:


----------



## paruparo

TaraPep said:


> You look great with your Swing! Can't wait for you to receive your MAM! You are going to love it. It is my most favorite style from RM. PLease post pics when she arrives.


 
Thank you! I'm excited, it gets here tomorrow. Will def post pics


----------



## Esquared72

Not me in action...just my MAB. At the airport waiting to head home. Got here early and our flight is delayed. At least Ms. MAB looks fab (with her makeshift strap I swiped from another bag).


----------



## MoneyPennie

eehlers said:
			
		

> Not me in action...just my MAB. At the airport waiting to head home. Got here early and our flight is delayed. At least Ms. MAB looks fab (with her makeshift strap I swiped from another bag).



That is a great picture of its color !!


----------



## MissRed

eehlers said:
			
		

> Not me in action...just my MAB. At the airport waiting to head home. Got here early and our flight is delayed. At least Ms. MAB looks fab (with her makeshift strap I swiped from another bag).




My gosh. She's gorgeous-borrowed strap and all!   The seat is pretty cute too


----------



## missmoz

MissRed said:


> My gosh. She's gorgeous-borrowed strap and all!   The seat is pretty cute too



haha yah I noticed that cute imprint on the seat too!


----------



## kiwishopper

Travel, I love love the leather on your dark red MAM!!!!



travelerscloset said:


> *With Dark Red MAM... I was pleasantly surprised at how close its color is with Balenciaga Orange Brulee*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *kiwi*!  The distressing and sheen on the bag is divine 


kiwishopper said:


> Travel, I love love the leather on your dark red MAM!!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

beautiful!!!


eehlers said:


> Not me in action...just my MAB. At the airport waiting to head home. Got here early and our flight is delayed. At least Ms. MAB looks fab (with her makeshift strap I swiped from another bag).


----------



## kiwishopper

Sigh, why didn't I ever see Deep Red when RM had it for sale? I want to kick myself now for not getting it in MAM or MAC 



travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *kiwi*! The distressing and sheen on the bag is divine


----------



## snakeygoddess

Taking my covet with me to lunch with a friend


----------



## rx4dsoul

paruparo said:
			
		

> Here you go!



Oh that is beautiful! Love the matching NP too  thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> With Dark Red MAM... I was pleasantly surprised at how close its color is with Balenciaga Orange Brulee



Hi T! I love Bal as well as RM , but I gotta say the RM kinda one-upped Bal on this one - i look at this photo and my eyes go  straight to the RM 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

eehlers said:
			
		

> Not me in action...just my MAB. At the airport waiting to head home. Got here early and our flight is delayed. At least Ms. MAB looks fab (with her makeshift strap I swiped from another bag).



Gorgeous! And the borrowed strap lpoks totally at home there... 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kiwishopper

HAHAHA you and I both! I only saw that dark red MAM! Oh no, now I really want one too!! 



rx4dsoul said:


> Hi T! I love Bal as well as RM , but I gotta say the RM kinda one-upped Bal on this one - i look at this photo and my eyes go straight to the RM
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> HAHAHA you and I both! I only saw that dark red MAM! Oh no, now I really want one too!!



Hehe i kinda felt that someone would echo that sentiment!!! Wait, a MAM -  thats a mini MAB right? Its so much cuter than a reg MAB ( Still gets confused with RM terminology )

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> *Dinner with colleagues and BH Zip MAM...*





travelerscloset said:


> *With Dark Red MAM... I was pleasantly surprised at how close its color is with Balenciaga Orange Brulee*



^Hot mama!!! Meoowww!



Lexia1157 said:


> thanks for letting me share ..... i'm newbie to RM , so sorry my very first time purchase was not a RM bag
> So glad to received this cutie from Shopbob.com , very fast & efficient ! I love this pouch cause it able to fits in my iPhone ! Love it !
> definitely looking forward to get a MAM or Mini MAC !
> 
> View attachment 1631789
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631790



^that's ok honey...it's so cute anyway!!! LOVE pouches!



paruparo said:


> With my eggplant colored Circle Quilt Swing last weekend. I am a RM convert!!! Since having my son 4 months ago, I've bought 2 MACs, Zip crossbody, the swing, and I have a blood red MAB mini or MAM mini (forgive me, im still learning the language lol) on its way. I love that I can use these bags a little bit more carefree and they are so goshdarn functional! I can be in mommy mode AND still be stylish lol.
> 
> More pics from my blog:



^aww cutie-patooty!!!



paruparo said:


> Here you go!



^ooo look at the black leather...lookin sexy with the GHW!!!



eehlers said:


> Not me in action...just my MAB. At the airport waiting to head home. Got here early and our flight is delayed. At least Ms. MAB looks fab (with her makeshift strap I swiped from another bag).



^Your MAb is workin it! Lookin lovely!



snakeygoddess said:


> Taking my covet with me to lunch with a friend
> 
> View attachment 1632754



Lookin goooood, girl!!!!! Just had to tell ya!!!


----------



## MissRed

Black MAM with Blue Zip!


----------



## discoAMOUR

missred said:


> black mam with blue zip!



love it!!!


----------



## doi

Dang!  You al are looking great with the RMs!  All, I mean ALL, of you!!

*MissRed*, gotta tell you, you're making me WANT a black MAM! 

*Tara*!!!  Please tell me it's not too late to join the SOooooo...


----------



## travelerscloset

The Dark Red is such a gorgeous shade of red... not dark at all  it's red with pink undertone - i don't know if that makes sense... it's beautiful   while at work, I catch myself staring at OB and DR MAM :giggles:



kiwishopper said:


> HAHAHA you and I both! I only saw that dark red MAM! Oh no, now I really want one too!!





rx4dsoul said:


> Hi T! I love Bal as well as RM , but I gotta say the RM kinda one-upped Bal on this one - i look at this photo and my eyes go straight to the RM
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the outfit and the MAM! 


MissRed said:


> Black MAM with Blue Zip!


----------



## MissRed

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> love it!!!



Thanks Disco!


----------



## MissRed

doi said:
			
		

> Dang!  You al are looking great with the RMs!  All, I mean ALL, of you!!
> 
> MissRed, gotta tell you, you're making me WANT a black MAM!
> 
> Tara!!!  Please tell me it's not too late to join the SOooooo...



Thanks Doi!  Get one!  I think it's essential to any collection!


----------



## MissRed

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> I love the outfit and the MAM!



Thanks traveler!  I love red, but am surprised it went so well with the blue zipper track!  I really wanted to join the BBW MAB SO because I know that blood red track will be insane but I don't love the gunmetal hw


----------



## travelerscloset

The red outfit and the blue zipper truck is an unexpectedly great pairing pairing! Thanks for sharing... you gave me a great idea on what to wear with my incoming blue zipper track MAB and the SO red zipper track BBW!  



MissRed said:


> Thanks traveler! I love red, but am surprised it went so well with the blue zipper track! I really wanted to join the BBW MAB SO because I know that blood red track will be insane but I don't love the gunmetal hw


----------



## MissRed

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> The red outfit and the blue zipper truck is an unexpectedly great pairing pairing! Thanks for sharing... you gave me a great idea on what to wear with my incoming blue zipper track MAB and the SO red zipper track BBW!



Glad I can help!  Looking forward to seeing the combo!


----------



## Lexia1157

discoAMOUR said:


> ^Hot mama!!! Meoowww!
> 
> 
> 
> ^that's ok honey...it's so cute anyway!!! LOVE pouches!
> 
> 
> 
> ^aww cutie-patooty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ^ooo look at the black leather...lookin sexy with the GHW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ^Your MAb is workin it! Lookin lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin goooood, girl!!!!! Just had to tell ya!!!


Thanks dear ! I love this cutie alot ! I bring it for lunch , tea-time and it's really convenient i would say , so itchy wanna get the Mini Mac


----------



## Lexia1157

travelerscloset said:


> The Black MAMM is beautiful *Julierose*! I love your blue jeans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look pretty *paruparo*!  I love your outfit! So ladylike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's cute pouch *Lexia*! I love the color!


Thanks hun ! I love all your RM collections ! awesome !!!!


----------



## paruparo

It's HERE!!!! Blood Red MAB Mini... 






Excuse the blah modeling pics. I was getting dressed this morning while feeding the baby, the dogs, and calling in to a work meeting.  I look like a mess, but I don't care, this bag just puts a smile on my face. I'm a sucker for red, and this is definitely gorgeous! LOve!


----------



## TaraP

paruparo said:


> It's HERE!!!! Blood Red MAB Mini...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the blah modeling pics. I was getting dressed this morning while feeding the baby, the dogs, and calling in to a work meeting.  I look like a mess, but I don't care, this bag just puts a smile on my face. I'm a sucker for red, and this is definitely gorgeous! LOve!



Blah~ no way... You look beautiful! Congrats! Your new MAM looks perfect on you. Great size for you and gorgeous color....


----------



## TaraP

MissRed said:


> Black MAM with Blue Zip!



Great pic... That is my all time favorite MAM... You rock it well....


----------



## paruparo

TaraPep said:


> Blah~ no way... You look beautiful! Congrats! Your new MAM looks perfect on you. Great size for you and gorgeous color....


 
aww thanks!!! so the tag said MAB Mini (is that the same as MAM then?) I really need to learn the RM language lol


----------



## TaraP

paruparo said:


> aww thanks!!! so the tag said MAB Mini (is that the same as MAM then?) I really need to learn the RM language lol



Yes it's the same.  
Here is a sticky with all the abbreviations... This is what helped me when I first got in the RM game..

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff-reference-library/abbreviations-583802.html


----------



## finer_woman

discoAMOUR said:


> Black Stingray Covet on Friday night. This is me taking pics on the platform, while waiting for the LIRR to Penn Station. I kept trying to hurry up and get my bag in the pics, cuz with my short arms I couldn't get everything in, and still not let people catch me being vain. It was hard. lol These are the best pics I could get.



Cute coat/shawl thingy!


----------



## kiwishopper

Love it! Please tell me how is the strap working out for you? Is it comfy on the shoulder? I used to have a mam with older steep and it wasn't that great wearing on my shoulder do I had to let it go. I'm itchy to get a mam back to my life 



paruparo said:


> It's HERE!!!! Blood Red MAB Mini...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the blah modeling pics. I was getting dressed this morning while feeding the baby, the dogs, and calling in to a work meeting.  I look like a mess, but I don't care, this bag just puts a smile on my face. I'm a sucker for red, and this is definitely gorgeous! LOve!


----------



## travelerscloset

Such a lovely red!  You carry the MAM well! 


paruparo said:


> It's HERE!!!! Blood Red MAB Mini...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the blah modeling pics. I was getting dressed this morning while feeding the baby, the dogs, and calling in to a work meeting. I look like a mess, but I don't care, this bag just puts a smile on my face. I'm a sucker for red, and this is definitely gorgeous! LOve!


----------



## MissRed

paruparo said:
			
		

> It's HERE!!!! Blood Red MAB Mini...
> 
> Excuse the blah modeling pics. I was getting dressed this morning while feeding the baby, the dogs, and calling in to a work meeting.  I look like a mess, but I don't care, this bag just puts a smile on my face. I'm a sucker for red, and this is definitely gorgeous! LOve!



You and the bag look fab!  The blood red actually looks better than what I've seen online. Oh and i loooove your jacket!


----------



## rx4dsoul

paruparo said:
			
		

> It's HERE!!!! Blood Red MAB Mini...
> 
> Excuse the blah modeling pics. I was getting dressed this morning while feeding the baby, the dogs, and calling in to a work meeting.  I look like a mess, but I don't care, this bag just puts a smile on my face. I'm a sucker for red, and this is definitely gorgeous! LOve!



That bag is lovely!!!  And you gave it an "edge" with the leather jacket outfit 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

MissRed said:
			
		

> Black MAM with Blue Zip!



Beautiful bag! The blue zip track makes it look more attractive 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## discoAMOUR

finer_woman said:


> Cute coat/shawl thingy!



Thank so much!!!


----------



## doi

paruparo said:


> It's HERE!!!! Blood Red MAB Mini...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the blah modeling pics. I was getting dressed this morning while feeding the baby, the dogs, and calling in to a work meeting.  I look like a mess, but I don't care, this bag just puts a smile on my face. I'm a sucker for red, and this is definitely gorgeous! LOve!



Very pretty bag!  She looks awesome on you. And those are not "blah" mod pics! 



TaraPep said:


> Yes it's the same.
> Here is a sticky with all the abbreviations... This is what helped me when I first got in the RM game..
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff-reference-library/abbreviations-583802.html



Two months or so ago, I was like, "The heck is an OS MAM?!? Oversized? One size MAM???" LOL.


----------



## MissRed

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Beautiful bag! The blue zip track makes it look more attractive
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you rx4dsoul!


----------



## paruparo

*


----------



## paruparo

travelerscloset said:


> Such a lovely red!  You carry the MAM well!



Thank you !!



MissRed said:


> You and the bag look fab!  The blood red actually looks better than what I've seen online. Oh and i loooove your jacket!



Its a really deep red, not dark like burgundy-ish, and not red orange-ish. I think its a true red if that makes sense lol. Thanks, i love this jacket too and got it at a steal at Neiman Marcus on sale from $400 to $125!



rx4dsoul said:


> That bag is lovely!!!  And you gave it an "edge" with the leather jacket outfit
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you!!



doi said:


> Very pretty bag!  She looks awesome on you. And those are not "blah" mod pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Two months or so ago, I was like, "The heck is an OS MAM?!? Oversized? One size MAM???" LOL.



Lol. Yep thats me!



kiwishopper said:


> Love it! Please tell me how is the strap working out for you? Is it comfy on the shoulder? I used to have a mam with older steep and it wasn't that great wearing on my shoulder do I had to let it go. I'm itchy to get a mam back to my life



So far, it seems pretty comfy. The weight of the bag is balanced nicely and the strap doesnt dig into my shoulder.



TaraPep said:


> Yes it's the same.
> Here is a sticky with all the abbreviations... This is what helped me when I first got in the RM game..
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff-reference-library/abbreviations-583802.html



Thank you for showing me this!!


----------



## sophiebed

With my MAC mini. I'm so in love with this bag!


----------



## sophiebed

paruparo said:


> It's HERE!!!! Blood Red MAB Mini...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the blah modeling pics. I was getting dressed this morning while feeding the baby, the dogs, and calling in to a work meeting.  I look like a mess, but I don't care, this bag just puts a smile on my face. I'm a sucker for red, and this is definitely gorgeous! LOve!



Looks fabulous on you, love the color!


----------



## travelerscloset

love the hair cut and cool outfit!  That mini MAC is so cute!


sophiebed said:


> Looks fabulous on you, love the color!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Spent the weekend in a beach resort to attend the 80th birtday of an aunt.  Brought BQP MAC with Siggy HW with me...*


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Spent the weekend in a beach resort to attend the 80th birtday of an aunt.  Brought BQP MAC with Siggy HW with me...



Beautiful - I love how she sparkles and catches the light! And I love how you got her front and center in the group shot! Hee hee.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *eehlers*! DH teased me right after the shot because I was too obvious with how I positioned the MAC, LOL!



eehlers said:


> Beautiful - I love how she sparkles and catches the light! And I love how you got her front and center in the group shot! Hee hee.


----------



## discoAMOUR

YAY!!! Gorgeous lady, and family...and beach!!! Congrats to your Aunty! She's looking fierce too!!!

Soo jealous of that awesome weather!!! I"m tired of the cold. I want some Hot sun!!! And some sand between my toes!!!



eehlers said:


> Beautiful - I love how she sparkles and catches the light! And I love how you got her front and center in the group shot! Hee hee.


----------



## thedseer

travelerscloset said:


> *Spent the weekend in a beach resort to attend the 80th birtday of an aunt.  Brought BQP MAC with Siggy HW with me...*



Looks great! Cute outfit too.


----------



## kiwishopper

I have actual mod pictures coming tonight but for now this is my Instagram today


----------



## yangyang

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> I have actual mod pictures coming tonight but for now this is my Instagram today



Loveeeeee the color combo!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## beachgirl38

travelerscloset said:


> *Spent the weekend in a beach resort to attend the 80th birtday of an aunt. Brought BQP MAC with Siggy HW with me...*


 
I love your pictures - thanks for sharing!  You always look so beautiful and you have the best bag collection!


----------



## yangyang

My trusty mini mac, while out shoe shopping! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## beachgirl38

kiwishopper said:


> I have actual mod pictures coming tonight but for now this is my Instagram today


 
Wow gorgeous!! Love the colors!!


----------



## beachgirl38

MissRed said:


> Black MAM with Blue Zip!


 
Beautiful!  We are bag twins!  This is my HG!


----------



## lvsweetness

yangyang said:


> My trusty mini mac, while out shoe shopping!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



lovely, the mini mac is PERFECT on you


----------



## beachgirl38

yangyang said:


> My trusty mini mac, while out shoe shopping!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Stunning! Thanks for sharing!  I love modeling pics!  I am thinking about buying a mac!  Just not sure if I will use it as I love bigger bags.  But looking at you with yours may sway me!


----------



## yangyang

lvsweetness said:
			
		

> lovely, the mini mac is PERFECT on you



Thank you! The length of the strap hits justtttt right, so I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## yangyang

beachgirl38 said:
			
		

> Stunning! Thanks for sharing!  I love modeling pics!  I am thinking about buying a mac!  Just not sure if I will use it as I love bigger bags.  But looking at you with yours may sway me!



Thank you! I love big bags too, but it's so much easier (and lighter!) to have a small bag when you're out and about 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MissRed

sophiebed said:
			
		

> With my MAC mini. I'm so in love with this bag!



Love the look!


----------



## MissRed

beachgirl38 said:
			
		

> Beautiful!  We are bag twins!  This is my HG!



Thanks!  It's a must have IMO!


----------



## kiwishopper

yangyang said:


> Loveeeeee the color combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you 
How do you like the mini MAC? I kinda need a MAC back in my life but the only colours and HW combo are in the mini!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *disco*! Sending you some 


discoAMOUR said:


> YAY!!! Gorgeous lady, and family...and beach!!! Congrats to your Aunty! She's looking fierce too!!!
> 
> Soo jealous of that awesome weather!!! I"m tired of the cold. I want some Hot sun!!! And some sand between my toes!!!


 

Hi *thedseer*!  Thank you!  We had hawaiian party motif 


thedseer said:


> Looks great! Cute outfit too.


 

That's such a sexy bag *kiwi*! Looking forward to the mod shots!


kiwishopper said:


> I have actual mod pictures coming tonight but for now this is my Instagram today


 


Thank you *beachgirl*!  


beachgirl38 said:


> I love your pictures - thanks for sharing! You always look so beautiful and you have the best bag collection!


 

You're looking great with that mini MAC *yangyang*!


yangyang said:


> My trusty mini mac, while out shoe shopping!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

sophiebed said:
			
		

> With my MAC mini. I'm so in love with this bag!



You look lovely and that mini looks so cute! What color is it?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

yangyang said:
			
		

> My trusty mini mac, while out shoe shopping!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Simply perfect!!! Love your shoes BTW 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kiwishopper

Here is a mod pic of me before heading out of the door today wearing my new RM red Affair! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## yangyang

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Thank you
> How do you like the mini MAC? I kinda need a MAC back in my life but the only colours and HW combo are in the mini!



I love the mini mac! It's big enough for my necessities but small enough so I don't lug a huge bag around with things I'll need "just in case", 
Take the plunge!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## yangyang

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Simply perfect!!! Love your shoes BTW
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you! I actually didn't end up getting them 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## yangyang

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> You're looking great with that mini MAC yangyang!



Thank you!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Lexia1157

yangyang said:


> My trusty mini mac, while out shoe shopping!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Beautiful !!!!!!! may i know what's the color of your mini Mac  ?


----------



## shesnochill

Wore my Patent Quilted MAC yesterday. It's my go to bag for when I am out with my dog + shopping. Need all the extra hands I can get  More photos on my blog 

http://annaversary.blogspot.com/?m=0


----------



## shesnochill

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Spent the weekend in a beach resort to attend the 80th birtday of an aunt.  Brought BQP MAC with Siggy HW with me...



Cute!!! Happy Birthday to your Aunt  xo


----------



## sandc

kiwishopper said:


> Here is a mod pic of me before heading out of the door today wearing my new RM red Affair! More pictures are on my blog


 
I love the pop of color with that jacket!



annaversary said:


> View attachment 1638131
> 
> 
> Wore my Patent Quilted MAC yesterday. It's my go to bag for when I am out with my dog + shopping. Need all the extra hands I can get  More photos on my blog
> 
> http://annaversary.blogspot.com/?m=0


 
I love how that bag looks!


----------



## sandc

My black w/ silver hw Swing hanging out on a table at a coffee shop this weekend.  This bag makes me smile. 







Driving into work on this rainy day with the bag that started it all, my first RM. Dark gray MAM with gunmetal hw.


----------



## doi

annaversary said:


> View attachment 1638131
> 
> 
> Wore my Patent Quilted MAC yesterday. It's my go to bag for when I am out with my dog + shopping. Need all the extra hands I can get  More photos on my blog
> 
> http://annaversary.blogspot.com/?m=0



Love the whole look, your dog (soooo cute!) and, of course, your bag!!! 



kiwishopper said:


> Here is a mod pic of me before heading out of the door today wearing my new RM red Affair! More pictures are on my blog



I just looove how the color just pops right out at you (well, at least, from my monitor)! 



sandc said:


> My black w/ silver hw Swing hanging out on a table at a coffee shop this weekend.  This bag makes me smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driving into work on this rainy day with the bag that started it all, my first RM. Dark gray MAM with gunmetal hw.



Dark Grey MAM....ohhhh...how I love!


----------



## Esquared72

sandc said:


> My black w/ silver hw Swing hanging out on a table at a coffee shop this weekend.  This bag makes me smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driving into work on this rainy day with the bag that started it all, my first RM. Dark gray MAM with gunmetal hw.



I love them both!!  Given I never wear yellow gold jewelry, I really need to get some silver HW RMs in my life!!  I love how silver just pops against those dark, smooshy leathers.


----------



## sandc

doi said:


> Dark Grey MAM....ohhhh...how I love!


 
Thank you!  She has just the right amount of sheen, which makes it a perfect bag for a rainy day.



eehlers said:


> I love them both!! Given I never wear yellow gold jewelry, I really need to get some silver HW RMs in my life!! I love how silver just pops against those dark, smooshy leathers.


 
Thanks!  I love love love silver hw.  The lights are yellow where I took the pic of the Swing, so it's hard to tell just how much the silver chain pops. I love it!  And the silver zippers on the sides.  And this particular black leather is really soft.  It's a bag I say I would've paid full price for if I had to (but didn't )  And of course, my dark grey mam with gunmetal will always have a special place since it was my first RM.


----------



## TaraP

sandc said:


> My black w/ silver hw Swing hanging out on a table at a coffee shop this weekend.  This bag makes me smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driving into work on this rainy day with the bag that started it all, my first RM. Dark gray MAM with gunmetal hw.



Two beautiful bags (I wish I had)...  The Swing is gorgy.. 
Black leather + Silver hw =  And DG leather + gunmetal hw =  The MAM looks awesome on you! Perfect size...


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> My black w/ silver hw Swing hanging out on a table at a coffee shop this weekend.  This bag makes me smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driving into work on this rainy day with the bag that started it all, my first RM. Dark gray MAM with gunmetal hw.



LOVE!!!! OMG I want that kate spade i-phone case! But I dont have an iphone! lol


----------



## sandc

TaraPep said:


> Two beautiful bags (I wish I had)... The Swing is gorgy..
> Black leather + Silver hw =  And DG leather + gunmetal hw =  The MAM looks awesome on you! Perfect size...


 
Thank you!  I love my MAMs, they are my favorite style.



discoAMOUR said:


> LOVE!!!! OMG I *want that kate spade i-phone case! But I dont have an iphone!* lol


----------



## travelerscloset

*kiwi*!!! I can't say it enough! That affair is sooo sexy!


kiwishopper said:


> Here is a mod pic of me before heading out of the door today wearing my new RM red Affair! More pictures are on my blog


 

Thank you *anna*! Bag twins! Don't you just love BQP MAC? 


annaversary said:


> View attachment 1638131
> 
> Wore my Patent Quilted MAC yesterday. It's my go to bag for when I am out with my dog + shopping. Need all the extra hands I can get  More photos on my blog
> http://annaversary.blogspot.com/?m=0





annaversary said:


> Cute!!! Happy Birthday to your Aunt  xo


 

Hi *Sandc*! Those black bags are fierce!  Amazing DG MAM! I love the teal blouse, too! 


sandc said:


> My black w/ silver hw Swing hanging out on a table at a coffee shop this weekend. This bag makes me smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driving into work on this rainy day with the bag that started it all, my first RM. Dark gray MAM with gunmetal hw.


----------



## discoAMOUR

kiwishopper said:


> here is a mod pic of me before heading out of the door today wearing my new rm red affair! More pictures are on my blog



AWESOME!!!!! Love it!!!!



annaversary said:


> View attachment 1638131
> 
> 
> Wore my Patent Quilted MAC yesterday. It's my go to bag for when I am out with my dog + shopping. Need all the extra hands I can get  More photos on my blog
> 
> http://annaversary.blogspot.com/?m=0



CUTE!!!


----------



## yangyang

Lexia1157 said:
			
		

> Beautiful !!!!!!! may i know what's the color of your mini Mac  ?



Thank you! I believe it's in sand, but I'm not positive.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## yangyang

sandc said:
			
		

> My black w/ silver hw Swing hanging out on a table at a coffee shop this weekend.  This bag makes me smile.
> 
> Driving into work on this rainy day with the bag that started it all, my first RM. Dark gray MAM with gunmetal hw.



Gorgeous bags!!! I especially love how sleek and classy the first one is 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ceedoan

it's still  after work so taking choco/ivory BBW MAM out for the first time!!!!! whoo hoo this gal makes me happy!!! she's my smooshiest RM!!!


----------



## ceedoan

i LOVE it!!!!! especially since u proudly gave BQP MAC the spotlight in that last pic by showing her off!! 




travelerscloset said:


> *Spent the weekend in a beach resort to attend the 80th birtday of an aunt.  Brought BQP MAC with Siggy HW with me...*


----------



## ceedoan

kiwishopper said:


> I have actual mod pictures coming tonight but for now this is my Instagram today



kiwi - RM _AND_ YSL ARTY???!?!! get outta here!! it's just too much!!!!!  gosh to have an arty of my own one day.....



yangyang said:


> My trusty mini mac, while out shoe shopping!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



so cute!! i love the mini on u and your bright orange nail polish!


----------



## ceedoan

annaversary said:


> View attachment 1638131
> 
> 
> Wore my Patent Quilted MAC yesterday. It's my go to bag for when I am out with my dog + shopping. Need all the extra hands I can get  More photos on my blog
> 
> http://annaversary.blogspot.com/?m=0



love it!! note to self....must have a BQP MAC one day (to match my CQP MAC )



sandc said:


> My black w/ silver hw Swing hanging out on a table at a coffee shop this weekend.  This bag makes me smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driving into work on this rainy day with the bag that started it all, my first RM. Dark gray MAM with gunmetal hw.



gorgeous gorgeous!! i LOVE the silver and GM hw!!!!


----------



## yangyang

ceedoan said:
			
		

> it's still  after work so taking choco/ivory BBW MAM out for the first time!!!!! whoo hoo this gal makes me happy!!! she's my smooshiest RM!!!



I love the color on this one! Looks great!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## yangyang

ceedoan said:
			
		

> so cute!! i love the mini on u and your bright orange nail polish!



Thank you! Yes orange is now my new favorite color for spring, wheeee! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## tejava

kiwishopper said:


> Here is a mod pic of me before heading out of the door today wearing my new RM red Affair! More pictures are on my blog



I NEED an Affair in this SIZE!!!


----------



## TaraP

ceedoan said:


> it's still  after work so taking choco/ivory BBW MAM out for the first time!!!!! whoo hoo this gal makes me happy!!! she's my smooshiest RM!!!



 I LOVE THAT MAM! Searching for something today I was looking at the pics you took of this bag when you first got her. That leather is pillowy goodness..  Looks awesome on you!!!!


----------



## JennyErin

ceedoan said:


> it's still  after work so taking choco/ivory BBW MAM out for the first time!!!!! whoo hoo this gal makes me happy!!! she's my smooshiest RM!!!



So beautiful!! Love that bag!!!


----------



## ceedoan

yangyang said:


> I love the color on this one! Looks great!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





TaraPep said:


> I LOVE THAT MAM! Searching for something today I was looking at the pics you took of this bag when you first got her. That leather is pillowy goodness..  Looks awesome on you!!!!





JennyErin said:


> So beautiful!! Love that bag!!!



THANKS GALS!!!! I'M NEVER EVER LETTING THIS ONE GO! THIS BABY SMOOSHES INTO A CHOCO/IVORY PUDDLE EVEN WITH MY THINGS IN IT!!! LOVVVVVVVVEEEEEE!


----------



## ceedoan

Couldn't resist posting another shot of choco/ivory bbw mam - here she is ridin to dinner - we had thai tonight!!! Yummmmmy!


----------



## KaliDaisy

sandc said:


> My black w/ silver hw Swing hanging out on a table at a coffee shop this weekend.  This bag makes me smile.



Ahhhhhhhh. I was DROOLING over this exact bag at Nordstrom yesterday. I would have loved to have taken her home with me, she's gorgeous. I'm a serious sucker for black leather with silver HW


----------



## doi

ceedoan said:


> Couldn't resist posting another shot of choco/ivory bbw mam - here she is ridin to dinner - we had thai tonight!!! Yummmmmy!



Pretty, pretty bag!!!


----------



## Esquared72

ceedoan said:


> Couldn't resist posting another shot of choco/ivory bbw mam - here she is ridin to dinner - we had thai tonight!!! Yummmmmy!



Love it!  So pretty.  I love car shots.


----------



## Esquared72

So, it's going to be 75 today in lovely Maryland...yep - 75.  When I woke up this morning I heard someone calling to me, and it sounded like it was coming from the armoire where all of my bags hang out.  Sure enough...one bag was calling out to me..."It's a sunny, warm day - you know you want to show me off in that sunshine..." - I couldn't resist.  So, here she is...Butter Nikki.  

I hadn't dried my hair yet when I took these pics, but let's be honest - you're not looking at my hair anyway...you're ogling Ms. Nikki...and that's just how she likes it.


----------



## sandc

yangyang said:


> Gorgeous bags!!! I especially love how sleek and classy the first one is
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Thank you! 



ceedoan said:


> it's still  after work so taking choco/ivory BBW MAM out for the first time!!!!! whoo hoo this gal makes me happy!!! she's my smooshiest RM!!!


 
Ooh, I really like that combo!



KaliDaisy said:


> Ahhhhhhhh. I was DROOLING over this exact bag at Nordstrom yesterday. I would have loved to have taken her home with me, she's gorgeous. I'm a serious sucker for black leather with silver HW


 
Thanks!  I'm a sucker for black with silver hw too. I highly recommend this bag. But, don't get it at Nordstrom.  Endless has it for like $290 and no tax.  I think Zappos has it too. Or just wait for Endless to have another sale. 



eehlers said:


> So, it's going to be 75 today in lovely Maryland...yep - 75. When I woke up this morning I heard someone calling to me, and it sounded like it was coming from the armoire where all of my bags hang out. Sure enough...one bag was calling out to me..."It's a sunny, warm day - you know you want to show me off in that sunshine..." - I couldn't resist. So, here she is...Butter Nikki.
> 
> I hadn't dried my hair yet when I took these pics, but let's be honest - you're not looking at my hair anyway...you're ogling Ms. Nikki...and that's just how she likes it.


 
Love the way that yellow pops!  So pretty!  I haven't carried my Nikki in a while, but I'm thinking about it now.


----------



## doi

eehlers said:


> So, it's going to be 75 today in lovely Maryland...yep - 75.  When I woke up this morning I heard someone calling to me, and it sounded like it was coming from the armoire where all of my bags hang out.  Sure enough...one bag was calling out to me..."It's a sunny, warm day - you know you want to show me off in that sunshine..." - I couldn't resist.  So, here she is...Butter Nikki.
> 
> I hadn't dried my hair yet when I took these pics, but let's be honest - you're not looking at my hair anyway...you're ogling Ms. Nikki...and that's just how she likes it.



You BOTH look good!


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the rich brown basket weave!!! Delicious!  



ceedoan said:


> Couldn't resist posting another shot of choco/ivory bbw mam - here she is ridin to dinner - we had thai tonight!!! Yummmmmy!


----------



## travelerscloset

Wow!  That Nikki looks great on you!!!!  I love the way blends with the color of your outfit and your hair!!! Beautiful!  



eehlers said:


> So, it's going to be 75 today in lovely Maryland...yep - 75.  When I woke up this morning I heard someone calling to me, and it sounded like it was coming from the armoire where all of my bags hang out.  Sure enough...one bag was calling out to me..."It's a sunny, warm day - you know you want to show me off in that sunshine..." - I couldn't resist.  So, here she is...Butter Nikki.
> 
> I hadn't dried my hair yet when I took these pics, but let's be honest - you're not looking at my hair anyway...you're ogling Ms. Nikki...and that's just how she likes it.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

eehlers said:


> So, it's going to be 75 today in lovely Maryland...yep - 75.  When I woke up this morning I heard someone calling to me, and it sounded like it was coming from the armoire where all of my bags hang out.  Sure enough...one bag was calling out to me..."It's a sunny, warm day - you know you want to show me off in that sunshine..." - I couldn't resist.  So, here she is...Butter Nikki.
> 
> I hadn't dried my hair yet when I took these pics, but let's be honest - you're not looking at my hair anyway...you're ogling Ms. Nikki...and that's just how she likes it.



This is lovely! I always admire the Nikki in shades of Yellow!


----------



## Esquared72

scoobiesmomma said:


> This is lovely! I always admire the Nikki in shades of Yellow!





doi said:


> You BOTH look good!





travelerscloset said:


> Wow!  That Nikki looks great on you!!!!  I love the way blends with the color of your outfit and your hair!!! Beautiful!





sandc said:


> Love the way that yellow pops!  So pretty!  I haven't carried my Nikki in a while, but I'm thinking about it now.



Thanks, ladies!  She's so bright and cheerful that I just can't be in a bad mood when I carry her. I'm about to head out for lunch and I know her color is going to majorly pop once she gets out in the sunshine!!


----------



## yangyang

ceedoan said:
			
		

> Couldn't resist posting another shot of choco/ivory bbw mam - here she is ridin to dinner - we had thai tonight!!! Yummmmmy!



Gorgeous shot and bag!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## yangyang

eehlers said:
			
		

> So, it's going to be 75 today in lovely Maryland...yep - 75.  When I woke up this morning I heard someone calling to me, and it sounded like it was coming from the armoire where all of my bags hang out.  Sure enough...one bag was calling out to me..."It's a sunny, warm day - you know you want to show me off in that sunshine..." - I couldn't resist.  So, here she is...Butter Nikki.
> 
> I hadn't dried my hair yet when I took these pics, but let's be honest - you're not looking at my hair anyway...you're ogling Ms. Nikki...and that's just how she likes it.



So jealous of the nice weather! Perfect occasion to being her out  stunning color!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kiwishopper

Me love a yellow bag, so I am biased!! Eehlers, love your sunshine yellow Nikki!! 



eehlers said:


> So, it's going to be 75 today in lovely Maryland...yep - 75. When I woke up this morning I heard someone calling to me, and it sounded like it was coming from the armoire where all of my bags hang out. Sure enough...one bag was calling out to me..."It's a sunny, warm day - you know you want to show me off in that sunshine..." - I couldn't resist. So, here she is...Butter Nikki.
> 
> I hadn't dried my hair yet when I took these pics, but let's be honest - you're not looking at my hair anyway...you're ogling Ms. Nikki...and that's just how she likes it.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Black MAB with Blue Zipper Track & SHW*


----------



## paruparo

travelerscloset said:


> *Black MAB with Blue Zipper Track & SHW*



love the bag AND the shirt! Hello, kababayan!


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> *Black MAB with Blue Zipper Track & SHW*



Love that bag!


----------



## MoneyPennie

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Black MAB with Blue Zipper Track & SHW



Amazing !


----------



## TaraP

eehlers said:


> So, it's going to be 75 today in lovely Maryland...yep - 75.  When I woke up this morning I heard someone calling to me, and it sounded like it was coming from the armoire where all of my bags hang out.  Sure enough...one bag was calling out to me..."It's a sunny, warm day - you know you want to show me off in that sunshine..." - I couldn't resist.  So, here she is...Butter Nikki.
> 
> I hadn't dried my hair yet when I took these pics, but let's be honest - you're not looking at my hair anyway...you're ogling Ms. Nikki...and that's just how she likes it.



Oh yes, that is gorgeous! Such a happy Nikki... Looks awesome on you!


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> *Black MAB with Blue Zipper Track & SHW*



That bag is perfection!


----------



## TaraP

About to leave the house to run some errands today...


----------



## kiwishopper

TaraPep said:


> About to leave the house to run some errands today...



Pretty pretty Tara


----------



## yangyang

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Black MAB with Blue Zipper Track & SHW



That lining is gorgeous against the black!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## yangyang

TaraPep said:
			
		

> About to leave the house to run some errands today...



Cute color combo!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## AlinaRose

Here's my brand new turkish stripe mac in the car on the way to get coffee


----------



## yangyang

AlinaRose said:
			
		

> Here's my brand new turkish stripe mac in the car on the way to get coffee



Omgosh I love the colors!! Is this part of the summer collection?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## AlinaRose

yangyang said:


> Omgosh I love the colors!! Is this part of the summer collection?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I think so. RM mentioned in her blog that the design was "new for Resort 2012"


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*AlinaRose*- LOVE that MAC! So unique and so perfect for Summer!


----------



## sandc

*Eehlers* inspired me to get my Nikki out. It's been a while.
Navy Nikki with silver hw today.


----------



## Esquared72

sandc said:


> *Eehlers* inspired me to get my Nikki out. It's been a while.
> Navy Nikki with silver hw today.



Beautiful! Love the silver hardware against that blue.  Glad I could be an inspiration.   Though I ended up switching into a different bag (the horror) today since yellow was a big old clash with today's outfit.


----------



## TaraP

kiwishopper said:


> Pretty pretty Tara



Thanks *kiwi*! Have you been rocking your large Affair? That bag is hott... Love the spikes on it.




			
				yangyang said:
			
		

> Cute color combo!



Thank you!


----------



## TaraP

AlinaRose said:


> Here's my brand new turkish stripe mac in the car on the way to get coffee



Pretty! Love her.. Looks great with silver hw.. Congrats!


----------



## TaraP

sandc said:


> *Eehlers* inspired me to get my Nikki out. It's been a while.
> Navy Nikki with silver hw today.



 LOving this pic... She's just sitting in that chair subliminally saying "touch me, I promise i'm as soft as I look". Beautiful!


----------



## travelerscloset

Cool shirt, right?  Love the way the islands of the PH got embroidered on a shirt 


paruparo said:


> love the bag AND the shirt! Hello, kababayan!


----------



## travelerscloset

The SH against the navy leather is beautiful *sandc*!


sandc said:


> *Eehlers* inspired me to get my Nikki out. It's been a while.
> Navy Nikki with silver hw today.


 


Such a cool and fun color *AlinaRose*!  Gorgeous! 


AlinaRose said:


> Here's my brand new turkish stripe mac in the car on the way to get coffee


 


I love this bag *Tara*!  I hope to own one in new/like new condition some day 


TaraPep said:


> About to leave the house to run some errands today...


 


Thank you *sandc*, *MoneyPennie*, *Tara*, *yangyang*!  I think every Minkette should own a MAM or MAB version of this Black Bag with blue zipper track  Definitely a must have!


sandc said:


> Love that bag!





MoneyPennie said:


> Amazing !





TaraPep said:


> That bag is perfection!





yangyang said:


> That lining is gorgeous against the black!!!
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

*It's now OS Emerald MAB's turn to go to work! *


----------



## doi

travelerscloset said:


> *Black MAB with Blue Zipper Track & SHW*



She looks soooo good! Wow! 



TaraPep said:


> About to leave the house to run some errands today...



Such a great looking bag!  I wish I carry my bags as well as you do, Tara. 



AlinaRose said:


> Here's my brand new turkish stripe mac in the car on the way to get coffee



So pretty!  I just love how she looks so simple and just so...pretty!



sandc said:


> *Eehlers* inspired me to get my Nikki out. It's been a while.
> Navy Nikki with silver hw today.



Beautiful! Beautiful! 



travelerscloset said:


> *It's now OS Emerald MAB's turn to go to work! *



Your new bags are so awesome. I love them!


----------



## MissRed

Nikki is the go to these days...


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> *It's now OS Emerald MAB's turn to go to work! *



Holy crap.  That is absolutely beautiful - it reminds me so much of my gradient wine...it even looks like the Emerald has a bit of gradient effect, too.  I am officially in love with that bag.  If you don't come to the US, then I'm just going to have to make it over to the Phillipines!!


----------



## travelerscloset

COME OVER HERE and bring that MAB and Blake!!!!!! I'll pick you up from the airport myself!


eehlers said:


> Holy crap. That is absolutely beautiful - it reminds me so much of my gradient wine...it even looks like the Emerald has a bit of gradient effect, too. I am officially in love with that bag. If you don't come to the US, then I'm just going to have to make it over to the Phillipines!!


----------



## yangyang

AlinaRose said:
			
		

> I think so. RM mentioned in her blog that the design was "new for Resort 2012"



Awesome, I love the colors!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## yangyang

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> It's now OS Emerald MAB's turn to go to work!



That first photo is love, so smooshy!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## yangyang

MissRed said:
			
		

> Nikki is the go to these days...



All you ladies with your Nikkis make me want one aha  looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## beachgirl38

Okay, so here are my newest bags......& I am so happy!!!  OS Chocolate MAM, Gold Cheetah lining & brass hw, Peacock MAM with siggy hw & blue & white striped lining, Verdes 3 zip MAC (with my old Verdes MAM) another shot of Peacock MAM & Chocolate MAM.


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> *It's now OS Emerald MAB's turn to go to work! *



So gorgeous! You and your MAB! That is the most beautiful jewel tone green ever...


----------



## TaraP

MissRed said:


> Nikki is the go to these days...



Looking good MissRed! That Nikki looks fab on you!


----------



## TaraP

beachgirl38 said:


> Okay, so here are my newest bags......& I am so happy!!!  OS Chocolate MAM, Gold Cheetah lining & brass hw, Peacock MAM with siggy hw & blue & white striped lining, Verdes 3 zip MAC (with my old Verdes MAM) another shot of Peacock MAM & Chocolate MAM.
> 
> View attachment 1641395
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641396
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641397
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641398
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641399



OMG! That Chocolate MAM is tdf! Congrats! You have an awesome collection..


----------



## uadjit

travelerscloset said:


> *It's now OS Emerald MAB's turn to go to work! *


 I love, love LOVE this bag! It's gorgeous!


----------



## TaraP

It was so nice out today I needed to carry a happy MAM..


----------



## MissRed

TaraPep said:
			
		

> Looking good MissRed! That Nikki looks fab on you!



Thanks Tara!


----------



## KaliDaisy

LOL Please forgive me because I thought I had figured out all the RM abbreviations, but what does OS stand for? I didn't see that one in the abbreviations threads! (Or I might just be blind  )


----------



## MissRed

KaliDaisy said:
			
		

> LOL Please forgive me because I thought I had figured out all the RM abbreviations, but what does OS stand for? I didn't see that one in the abbreviations threads! (Or I might just be blind  )



Old School.... Don't worry!  I learn a new one every day!


----------



## Esquared72

KaliDaisy said:
			
		

> LOL Please forgive me because I thought I had figured out all the RM abbreviations, but what does OS stand for? I didn't see that one in the abbreviations threads! (Or I might just be blind  )



It does take a little time to learn all the acronyms! OS means old school - RMs made back when the brand first started. Some of us have a healthy obsession with those beauties...some common details are brass or antique silver hardware, finished tassels, fleur de lis (FDL) or paisley lining, etc. There's a thread with lots of pics of some ah-mazing old school bags, but I'm not sure how to link to it through the app. Definitely worth a search!


----------



## ceedoan

tarapep said:


> about to leave the house to run some errands today...



gorgeous tara!! What a classic, i need this in my collection!


----------



## ceedoan

doi said:


> Pretty, pretty bag!!!





eehlers said:


> Love it!  So pretty.  I love car shots.





travelerscloset said:


> I love the rich brown basket weave!!! Delicious!



THANKS GALS!!  LET'S KEEP THE GORGEOUS PICTURES COMING!!!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *Black MAB with Blue Zipper Track & SHW*



wow, out and about with this gorgeous baby already!!! ahhhh sooooo awesome!!! i love everything about this bag!!



eehlers said:


> So, it's going to be 75 today in lovely Maryland...yep - 75.  When I woke up this morning I heard someone calling to me, and it sounded like it was coming from the armoire where all of my bags hang out.  Sure enough...one bag was calling out to me..."It's a sunny, warm day - you know you want to show me off in that sunshine..." - I couldn't resist.  So, here she is...Butter Nikki.
> 
> I hadn't dried my hair yet when I took these pics, but let's be honest - you're not looking at my hair anyway...you're ogling Ms. Nikki...and that's just how she likes it.



LOOKS SOOO YUMMY AND SMOOSHY!! 



AlinaRose said:


> Here's my brand new turkish stripe mac in the car on the way to get coffee



what a cute mac for spring!!! 



sandc said:


> *Eehlers* inspired me to get my Nikki out. It's been a while.
> Navy Nikki with silver hw today.



love the blue + silver!!!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *It's now OS Emerald MAB's turn to go to work! *



gosh i love the emerald with the FDL!!!! 



MissRed said:


> Nikki is the go to these days...



awesome nikki!!!


----------



## KaliDaisy

MissRed said:


> Old School.... Don't worry!  I learn a new one every day!





eehlers said:


> It does take a little time to learn all the acronyms! OS means old school - RMs made back when the brand first started. Some of us have a healthy obsession with those beauties...some common details are brass or antique silver hardware, finished tassels, fleur de lis (FDL) or paisley lining, etc. There's a thread with lots of pics of some ah-mazing old school bags, but I'm not sure how to link to it through the app. Definitely worth a search!



Thanks ladies! That's what I thought it meant, but wasn't positive


----------



## rx4dsoul

beachgirl38 said:
			
		

> Okay, so here are my newest bags......& I am so happy!!!  OS Chocolate MAM, Gold Cheetah lining & brass hw, Peacock MAM with siggy hw & blue & white striped lining, Verdes 3 zip MAC (with my old Verdes MAM) another shot of Peacock MAM & Chocolate MAM.



These are awesome! Love the choco MAM looks yummy 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

TaraPep said:
			
		

> It was so nice out today I needed to carry a happy MAM..



Looks soo cute on you Tara ! Love the off-shoulder sweater look too 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

AlinaRose said:
			
		

> Here's my brand new turkish stripe mac in the car on the way to get coffee



Wow! Summer is in the air!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

sandc said:
			
		

> Eehlers inspired me to get my Nikki out. It's been a while.
> Navy Nikki with silver hw today.



Is this the mini or reg Nikki? Im a sucker for blue...so classic 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## AlinaRose

rx4dsoul said:


> Wow! Summer is in the air!



In Florida, summer starts in early


----------



## discoAMOUR

Awesome purchases. LOVE the peacock especially! gotta love that beautiful leather on that baby! OS Chocolate and Verdes are so pretty too!!! Work it!



beachgirl38 said:


> Okay, so here are my newest bags......& I am so happy!!!  OS Chocolate MAM, Gold Cheetah lining & brass hw, Peacock MAM with siggy hw & blue & white striped lining, Verdes 3 zip MAC (with my old Verdes MAM) another shot of Peacock MAM & Chocolate MAM.
> 
> View attachment 1641395
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641396
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641397
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641398
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641399


----------



## mellowdee

TaraPep said:


> It was so nice out today I needed to carry a happy MAM..



Your MAM is such a beautiful color!!


----------



## Lexia1157

TaraPep said:


> It was so nice out today I needed to carry a happy MAM..




So niceEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!


----------



## yangyang

beachgirl38 said:
			
		

> Okay, so here are my newest bags......& I am so happy!!!  OS Chocolate MAM, Gold Cheetah lining & brass hw, Peacock MAM with siggy hw & blue & white striped lining, Verdes 3 zip MAC (with my old Verdes MAM) another shot of Peacock MAM & Chocolate MAM.



Wowww I'm loving them all, especially the MAMs!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## yangyang

TaraPep said:
			
		

> It was so nice out today I needed to carry a happy MAM..



Love this color!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## TaraP

ceedoan said:


> gorgeous tara!! What a classic, i need this in my collection!



Thanks cee! I never thought I'd carry a pink bag so much. 




			
				rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Looks soo cute on you Tara ! Love the off-shoulder sweater look too



Thank you! 




			
				mellowdee said:
			
		

> Your MAM is such a beautiful color!!



Thank you! I love this MAM. It is such a chameleon. Sometimes it looks really pink and other times it can pass for grey.




			
				Lexia1157 said:
			
		

> So niceEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!



Thank you Lexia!




			
				yangyang said:
			
		

> Love this color!



Thanks! Definitely an asset to my collection.


----------



## doi

MissRed said:


> Nikki is the go to these days...



Looking good, MissRed! 



beachgirl38 said:


> Okay, so here are my newest bags......& I am so happy!!!  OS Chocolate MAM, Gold Cheetah lining & brass hw, Peacock MAM with siggy hw & blue & white striped lining, Verdes 3 zip MAC (with my old Verdes MAM) another shot of Peacock MAM & Chocolate MAM.
> 
> View attachment 1641395
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641396
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641397
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641398
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641399



They're all so beautiful! That Peacock is so niiiiice!



TaraPep said:


> It was so nice out today I needed to carry a happy MAM..



Oh, Tara...I love your mod pics. You (and whichever RM bag you use) always look fantastic. 



KaliDaisy said:


> LOL Please forgive me because I thought I had figured out all the RM abbreviations, but what does OS stand for? I didn't see that one in the abbreviations threads! (Or I might just be blind  )



I got confused by OS before, too! Just when I thought I know RM-speak, I got hit with "OS". :giggles: The girls here are wonderful at helping everyone out, so those who get confused are in good hands.


----------



## discoAMOUR

TaraPep said:


> It was so nice out today I needed to carry a happy MAM..



Too Cute Tara...love how the sleeve pops out at the top of your shoulder. Adorable and super cool!


----------



## TaraP

doi said:


> Oh, Tara...I love your mod pics. You (and whichever RM bag you use) always look fantastic.



Thank you! I always have fun breaking in my MAMs so they're like puddles. 




			
				discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> Too Cute Tara...love how the sleeve pops out at the top of your shoulder. Adorable and super cool!



Thanks! I hope you were able to spend some time outside the last 2 days. I was lucky enough to be off from work and got to enjoy it.


----------



## MissRed

doi said:
			
		

> Looking good, MissRed!
> 
> They're all so beautiful! That Peacock is so niiiiice!
> 
> Oh, Tara...I love your mod pics. You (and whichever RM bag you use) always look fantastic.
> 
> I got confused by OS before, too! Just when I thought I know RM-speak, I got hit with "OS". :giggles: The girls here are wonderful at helping everyone out, so those who get confused are in good hands.



Thanks doi!  She's breaking in nicely!


----------



## beachgirl38

doi said:


> Looking good, MissRed!
> 
> 
> 
> They're all so beautiful! That Peacock is so niiiiice!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Tara...I love your mod pics. You (and whichever RM bag you use) always look fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> I got confused by OS before, too! Just when I thought I know RM-speak, I got hit with "OS". :giggles: The girls here are wonderful at helping everyone out, so those who get confused are in good hands.



Thank you so much doi!


----------



## beachgirl38

discoAMOUR said:


> Awesome purchases. LOVE the peacock especially! gotta love that beautiful leather on that baby! OS Chocolate and Verdes are so pretty too!!! Work it!



Thank you disco! I really love them all!


----------



## beachgirl38

rx4dsoul said:


> These are awesome! Love the choco MAM looks yummy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





yangyang said:


> Wowww I'm loving them all, especially the MAMs!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you ladies!


----------



## beachgirl38

TaraPep said:


> It was so nice out today I needed to carry a happy MAM..



I love those colors together. I love your MAM collection!  I miss that nice weather though......


----------



## travelerscloset

*Beachgirl*!  I love your verde MAM and peacock MAM!!!!! 



beachgirl38 said:


> Okay, so here are my newest bags......& I am so happy!!! OS Chocolate MAM, Gold Cheetah lining & brass hw, Peacock MAM with siggy hw & blue & white striped lining, Verdes 3 zip MAC (with my old Verdes MAM) another shot of Peacock MAM & Chocolate MAM.
> 
> View attachment 1641395
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641396
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641397
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641398
> 
> 
> View attachment 1641399


----------



## beachgirl38

travelerscloset said:


> *Beachgirl*!  I love your verde MAM and peacock MAM!!!!!



Thank you so much travelerscloset! I love all your MAMs and MABs as well!


----------



## sandc

Me with my Black Ink MAC with Gunmetal HW heading out for date night with DH last night.


----------



## doi

sandc said:


> Me with my Black Ink MAC with Gunmetal HW heading out for date night with DH last night.



Looks great on you!!


----------



## TaraP

sandc said:


> Me with my Black Ink MAC with Gunmetal HW heading out for date night with DH last night.



You look great! That MAC combo is awesome. Love the gunmetal against the Black Ink leather. And loving your room. Sooooo much natural light is shining through, it's beautiful. Hope you and your DH had a fun night!


----------



## sandc

doi said:


> Looks great on you!!



Thank you!



TaraPep said:


> You look great! That MAC combo is awesome. Love the gunmetal against the Black Ink leather. And loving your room. Sooooo much natural light is shining through, it's beautiful. Hope you and your DH had a fun night!



Thank you! I can't believe I thought about selling this one.   Thankfully I couldn't bring myself to even take the pictures.  

Thanks for the compliment on my bedroom too!  It's one of the reasons I loved this house when we were house hunting.


----------



## doi

sandc said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I can't believe I thought about selling this one.   Thankfully I couldn't bring myself to even take the pictures.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on my bedroom too!  It's one of the reasons I loved this house when we were house hunting.



Ohhh!  THIS was the one you were thinking about selling!  I remember!  I'm so glad you kept it.  It really looks good on you.


----------



## sandc

doi said:


> Ohhh!  THIS was the one you were thinking about selling!  I remember!  I'm so glad you kept it.  It really looks good on you.



Yep, it was this one or keep a new black one with silver hw.  Your description of the black ink calling it more mysterious and like an "undercover MAC" is one of the things that helped me realize I could never part with it.  I imagine I would have gotten as far as taking pics to post on Bonz before realizing I could never do it. That's happened to me before with other bags.


----------



## travelerscloset

Beautiful HW and leather combo!  You look great in those blouse and jeans!  I spy a nice necklace too!



sandc said:


> Me with my Black Ink MAC with Gunmetal HW heading out for date night with DH last night.


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> Beautiful HW and leather combo!  You look great in those blouse and jeans!  I spy a nice necklace too!



Thank you!  It's been so nice out lately that I was happy to wear short sleeves again. My toes weren't ready for sandals so I had to wear flats.  Time to paint the toes!


----------



## Esquared72

sandc said:
			
		

> Thank you!  It's been so nice out lately that I was happy to wear short sleeves again. My toes weren't ready for sandals so I had to wear flats.  Time to paint the toes!



Lol - the one drawback to warm weather - being conscious again of those pedicures!


----------



## kiwishopper

Sunny, rain and hail kind of day today. Still with my large bloodred Affair with rose hw, love it, more pictures on my blog





The inside cheetah lining is silky smooth, unlike the cotton one in my cheetah covet!


----------



## TaraP

kiwishopper said:


> Sunny, rain and hail kind of day today. Still with my large bloodred Affair with rose hw, love it, more pictures on my blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside cheetah lining is silky smooth, unlike the cotton one in my cheetah covet!



Beautiful! Both you and your Affair!


----------



## kiwishopper

TaraPep said:


> Beautiful! Both you and your Affair!


 
Thank you miss Tara


----------



## yangyang

sandc said:
			
		

> Me with my Black Ink MAC with Gunmetal HW heading out for date night with DH last night.



Love that bag!! Gunmetal hardware is always so beautiful 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## yangyang

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Sunny, rain and hail kind of day today. Still with my large bloodred Affair with rose hw, love it, more pictures on my blog
> 
> The inside cheetah lining is silky smooth, unlike the cotton one in my cheetah covet!



What an odd and unexpected weather combo haha. The rosegold is beautiful with the red!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mellowdee

kiwishopper said:


> Sunny, rain and hail kind of day today. Still with my large bloodred Affair with rose hw, love it, more pictures on my blog



AAAAAHHHH.  Your gorgeous pictures make me want to reinvest in RM!  I'd love an Affair!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ceedoan

kiwishopper said:


> Sunny, rain and hail kind of day today. Still with my large bloodred Affair with rose hw, love it, more pictures on my blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside cheetah lining is silky smooth, unlike the cotton one in my cheetah covet!



KIWI! i  this bag on u!! fabulous outfits and minkoffs as always!!


----------



## ceedoan

sandc said:


> Me with my Black Ink MAC with Gunmetal HW heading out for date night with DH last night.



hooray for date nite w/ the hubz! love the outfit and RM!


----------



## ceedoan

my weekend! 
1. dinner at a moroccan restaurant last night for st. patty's day
2. shoppin for my friend's bachelorette and for myself... lol


----------



## doi

kiwishopper said:


> Sunny, rain and hail kind of day today. Still with my large bloodred Affair with rose hw, love it, more pictures on my blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside cheetah lining is silky smooth, unlike the cotton one in my cheetah covet!



Beautiful shots, kiwi! I love how the red just really pops out and seems to grab you!  You look nice and warm and so HOT! 



ceedoan said:


> my weekend!
> 1. dinner at a moroccan restaurant last night for st. patty's day
> 2. shoppin for my friend's bachelorette and for myself... lol



You're so pretty, ceedoan! You make your bags look even more beautiful.


----------



## sandc

kiwishopper said:


> Sunny, rain and hail kind of day today. Still with my large bloodred Affair with rose hw, love it, more pictures on my blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside cheetah lining is silky smooth, unlike the cotton one in my cheetah covet!


 
Love this pop of red!



yangyang said:


> Love that bag!! Gunmetal hardware is always so beautiful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Thank you!



ceedoan said:


> hooray for date nite w/ the hubz! love the outfit and RM!


 
Thank you!



ceedoan said:


> my weekend!
> 1. dinner at a moroccan restaurant last night for st. patty's day
> 2. shoppin for my friend's bachelorette and for myself... lol


 
Great pics!  Love that MAM!


----------



## TaraP

ceedoan said:


> my weekend!
> 1. dinner at a moroccan restaurant last night for st. patty's day
> 2. shoppin for my friend's bachelorette and for myself... lol



Beautiful pics! You are so damn pretty! You and that MAM go so good together.


----------



## travelerscloset

you're mod shots *kiwi *are always lovely!  You look stunning in that coat and affair!


kiwishopper said:


> Sunny, rain and hail kind of day today. Still with my large bloodred Affair with rose hw, love it, more pictures on my blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside cheetah lining is silky smooth, unlike the cotton one in my cheetah covet!


 


There they are!  Such a lovely couple, you and DH! Miss you *cee*! It's so nice to see you and your MAM in action!


ceedoan said:


> my weekend!
> 1. dinner at a moroccan restaurant last night for st. patty's day
> 2. shoppin for my friend's bachelorette and for myself... lol


----------



## kiwishopper

You girls are too sweet! I feel so lucky to have a subforum like RM to come and share


----------



## discoAMOUR

kiwishopper said:


> Sunny, rain and hail kind of day today. Still with my large bloodred Affair with rose hw, love it, more pictures on my blog



KIWI!!!! That bag is so HAUTE!!! And huge! I love the RG HW with that slammin red! Very sexy bag.




ceedoan said:


> my weekend!
> 1. dinner at a moroccan restaurant last night for st. patty's day
> 2. shoppin for my friend's bachelorette and for myself... lol



Cee Cee, honey you look so cute! Love the Vanilla and Milk Chocolate BW MAM! Too adorable!


----------



## yangyang

ceedoan said:
			
		

> my weekend!
> 1. dinner at a moroccan restaurant last night for st. patty's day
> 2. shoppin for my friend's bachelorette and for myself... lol



Haha I like the last part of #2  love the bags, especially with the outfit with red pants!
Also, where are your flats from, they're adorable!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dreamer637

sandc said:


> Me with my Black Ink MAC with Gunmetal HW heading out for date night with DH last night.


where did u get ur mac? love the color!


----------



## Esquared72

Taking nude/black ostrich MAM for a spin today...


----------



## sandc

eehlers said:


> Taking nude/black ostrich MAM for a spin today...


 
Bag twins   I almost got mine out, but instead I had to try my new LV today.  This MAM will be out next for spring. Love it!


----------



## Esquared72

sandc said:


> Bag twins   I almost got mine out, but instead I had to try my new LV today.  This MAM will be out next for spring. Love it!



I couldn't resist - it's going to be 74 and sunny today, plus since I'm wearing taupe and black, it was a no-brainer.  One of these days we may actually both be using our twin girls on the same day!


----------



## sandc

eehlers said:


> I couldn't resist - it's going to be 74 and sunny today, plus since I'm wearing taupe and black, it was a no-brainer. One of these days we may actually both be using our twin girls on the same day!


 
I did get some denim transfer on mine one day. Thankfully it came right off, but it's something to watch for. Just an FYI!   I will have to get mine out soon.  I have a feeling I will be going back and forth between that MAM and my LV all summer. Well, with a MAC thrown in every now and then.


----------



## summer6310

Just got my silver snake and ring lizard! Love the exotic prints on the preppy satchels. 

still debating which one to keep tho... love them both


----------



## discoAMOUR

^LOVE the silver snake on you! I really do!


----------



## discoAMOUR

eehlers said:


> Taking nude/black ostrich MAM for a spin today...



Lookin good!!!


----------



## missmoz

summer6310 said:


> Just got my silver snake and ring lizard! Love the exotic prints on the preppy satchels.
> 
> still debating which one to keep tho... love them both



I personally like the ring lizard mainly due to the lovely rosegold HW.  Good luck deciding.... or you could keep em both!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Window shot with PH Zip MAM*


----------



## travelerscloset

Hey *eehlers*!  I love the total look!  The brushed up hair, the neutral top, the black pants and that MAM!  Lovely!


eehlers said:


> Taking nude/black ostrich MAM for a spin today...


 

They are both gorgeous *summer*!  I particularly love the ring lizard with its undertated beauty!


summer6310 said:


> Just got my silver snake and ring lizard! Love the exotic prints on the preppy satchels.
> 
> still debating which one to keep tho... love them both


----------



## TaraP

eehlers said:


> Taking nude/black ostrich MAM for a spin today...



Love this! You look amazing all matched up. That bag is extremely pretty! You always look perfect!


----------



## TaraP

summer6310 said:


> Just got my silver snake and ring lizard! Love the exotic prints on the preppy satchels.
> 
> still debating which one to keep tho... love them both



Summer, you are beautiful! My vote is for the ring lizard. Both look great but the lizard has that extra something. Love the RG hw too!


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> *Window shot with PH Zip MAM*



Awesome pics! Love your window shot... I have yet to do one. Maybe if that was my background I'd do more. Wow. That's outside your work? The table shot is gorgy...


----------



## travelerscloset

Oooops! Forgot to say Thank you *Tara*!
I love the greeneries too  I was out on a client call early this morning.Had some coffee and pastries afterwards as I haven't had my breakfast yet at that time.



TaraPep said:


> Awesome pics! Love your window shot... I have yet to do one. Maybe if that was my background I'd do more. Wow. That's outside your work? The table shot is gorgy...


----------



## MoneyPennie

summer6310 said:
			
		

> Just got my silver snake and ring lizard! Love the exotic prints on the preppy satchels.
> 
> still debating which one to keep tho... love them both



How do you make the 2:1 picture ?


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> Hey *eehlers*!  I love the total look!  The brushed up hair, the neutral top, the black pants and that MAM!  Lovely!





TaraPep said:


> Love this! You look amazing all matched up. That bag is extremely pretty! You always look perfect!





discoAMOUR said:


> Lookin good!!!



Y'all are so sweet - thank you!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi *MP*! I think it can be done in Photobucket... 


MoneyPennie said:


> How do you make the 2:1 picture ?


----------



## ceedoan

doi said:


> You're so pretty, ceedoan! You make your bags look even more beautiful.





sandc said:


> Great pics!  Love that MAM!





TaraPep said:


> Beautiful pics! You are so damn pretty! You and that MAM go so good together.



doi, sandc, and tara - thanks gals, yall are too sweet!!!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> There they are!  Such a lovely couple, you and DH! *Miss you cee! It's so nice to see you and your MAM in action!*



miss u too traveler!!!  gosh i wish i were still in manila so i can come over and play/model/pet all your new goodies!!! 



discoAMOUR said:


> Cee Cee, honey you look so cute! Love the V*anilla and Milk Chocolate BW MAM!* Too adorable!



deedee, i love the name u gave my MAM!!  it's so cute... and sounds deeeelish!!! 



yangyang said:


> Haha I like the last part of #2  love the bags, especially with the outfit with red pants!
> Also, where are your flats from, they're adorable!



thanks yangyang! yeah i am totally lovin all the bright skinnies out for spring... i bought a pair of electric blue ones that day!  and the flats are from NR... they're by Sofft and sooo comfy!!


----------



## kiwishopper

eehlers said:


> Taking nude/black ostrich MAM for a spin today...



I like your hair pulled back like that! Very chic! Your outfit is the neutral colours and go well with the mam


----------



## Esquared72

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> I like your hair pulled back like that! Very chic! Your outfit is the neutral colours and go well with the mam



Thanks so much!!


----------



## TaraP

By now you ladies know on my days off I'm a jeans and tee kind of girl.. Just hangin today not doing much of anything...


----------



## travelerscloset

Gorgeous as ever Tara!  I've been on the look out for a MAM like yours and realized it's a rare beauty...  ... just like you! 



TaraPep said:


> By now you ladies know on my days off I'm a jeans and tee kind of girl.. Just hangin today not doing much of anything...


----------



## discoAMOUR

T, that tattoo is bangin...love it against that army green, and splash of bright orange..hot. And that MAM is too freaking sweet. 



TaraPep said:


> By now you ladies know on my days off I'm a jeans and tee kind of girl.. Just hangin today not doing much of anything...


----------



## yangyang

eehlers said:
			
		

> Taking nude/black ostrich MAM for a spin today...



Gorgeous!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## yangyang

summer6310 said:
			
		

> Just got my silver snake and ring lizard! Love the exotic prints on the preppy satchels.
> 
> still debating which one to keep tho... love them both



Love your style! I say keep both 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## yangyang

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Window shot with PH Zip MAM



What beautiful colors!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## yangyang

ceedoan said:
			
		

> thanks yangyang! yeah i am totally lovin all the bright skinnies out for spring... i bought a pair of electric blue ones that day!  and the flats are from NR... they're by Sofft and sooo comfy!!



Ooh I am on the lookout for a nice pair of right blue or teal skinnies! Thanks for the info on the flats 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## yangyang

TaraPep said:
			
		

> By now you ladies know on my days off I'm a jeans and tee kind of girl.. Just hangin today not doing much of anything...



The detailing on that bag is great! Casual but chic 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Esquared72

summer6310 said:


> Just got my silver snake and ring lizard! Love the exotic prints on the preppy satchels.
> 
> still debating which one to keep tho... love them both



Being the enabler that I am, I think there's definite reason to keep both!! I would have a hard time deciding as they are both great - but I think the pattern and hardware differences between them make them each distinct enough to both have a place in your collection.

So, basically, I'm of no help. 

Regardless, they both look fabulous on you - so you can't go wrong either way you decide.


----------



## tastangan

TaraPep said:


> By now you ladies know on my days off I'm a jeans and tee kind of girl.. Just hangin today not doing much of anything...



You're killing me with all your rare sample bags!


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> Gorgeous as ever Tara!  I've been on the look out for a MAM like yours and realized it's a rare beauty...  ... just like you!



That is such a sweet comment. Thank you! 




			
				discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> T, that tattoo is bangin...love it against that army green, and splash of bright orange..hot. And that MAM is too freaking sweet.



Thanks so much! I love the Bombe MAM. I can sooooo see you carrying a Bombe MAB. 




			
				yangyang said:
			
		

> The detailing on that bag is great! Casual but chic



Exactly! I really like the perf design on it.




			
				 tastangan said:
			
		

> You're killing me with all your rare sample bags!



 Thank you!


----------



## beachgirl38

TaraPep said:


> By now you ladies know on my days off I'm a jeans and tee kind of girl.. Just hangin today not doing much of anything...



gorgeous bag! i love the blue & black combination! perfect with jeans & a tee!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ceedoan said:


> my weekend!
> 1. dinner at a moroccan restaurant last night for st. patty's day
> 2. shoppin for my friend's bachelorette and for myself... lol


Hi Cee!!! You look great!


eehlers said:


> Taking nude/black ostrich MAM for a spin today...


Simple and Classy! 


summer6310 said:


> Just got my silver snake and ring lizard! Love the exotic prints on the preppy satchels.
> 
> still debating which one to keep tho... love them both


Love them both too! 


travelerscloset said:


> *Window shot with PH Zip MAM*


It's a chameleon T!


TaraPep said:


> By now you ladies know on my days off I'm a jeans and tee kind of girl.. Just hangin today not doing much of anything...


Wow! It is so unique! I don't think i've seen anything quite like it here...that is so cool with the perforations - perf leather is so in right now.


----------



## TaraP

beachgirl38 said:


> gorgeous bag! i love the blue & black combination! perfect with jeans & a tee!



Thank you. I like this MAM a lot. I still have some breaking in to do with her. 




			
				rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Wow! It is so unique! I don't think i've seen anything quite like it here...that is so cool with the perforations - perf leather is so in right now.



Thanks! I got this MAM at one of the RM sample sales. It definitely caught my eye.


----------



## redweddy

My first ever mod shot here...just wanted to share how huge the black SW Hello Kitty satchel is and how lovely the leather drapes


----------



## ceedoan

redweddy said:


> My first ever mod shot here...just wanted to share how huge the black SW Hello Kitty satchel is and how lovely the leather drapes
> 
> View attachment 1652564



WOW WOW WOW!!!!! u look amazing!! love the bag and love the mod shot!!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

redweddy said:


> My first ever mod shot here...just wanted to share how huge the black SW Hello Kitty satchel is and how lovely the leather drapes
> 
> View attachment 1652564



That is a great bag! Looks so classy and refined! Perfect outfit for it, you look great!


----------



## rx4dsoul

redweddy said:


> My first ever mod shot here...just wanted to share how huge the black SW Hello Kitty satchel is and how lovely the leather drapes
> 
> View attachment 1652564



Lovely! Love the shoes too!


----------



## yangyang

redweddy said:
			
		

> My first ever mod shot here...just wanted to share how huge the black SW Hello Kitty satchel is and how lovely the leather drapes



Ooooooh yummy! I like 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## doi

redweddy said:


> My first ever mod shot here...just wanted to share how huge the black SW Hello Kitty satchel is and how lovely the leather drapes
> 
> View attachment 1652564



Oh, wow!  That looks great on you!


----------



## doi

TaraPep said:


> By now you ladies know on my days off I'm a jeans and tee kind of girl.. Just hangin today not doing much of anything...



Tara! I'm so in love with your bags!!! You carry them all so well. 



eehlers said:


> Taking nude/black ostrich MAM for a spin today...



You look awesome, eehlers!! You make me think I want an ostrich MAM...hmmmm... *thinking*  



summer6310 said:


> Just got my silver snake and ring lizard! Love the exotic prints on the preppy satchels.
> 
> still debating which one to keep tho... love them both



Looks wonderful on you - both of them.  Keep them both! 



travelerscloset said:


> *Window shot with PH Zip MAM*



Ohhh...you're making me really, really wish I fought harder for that PH Zip MAM recently.  The seller sold it for just $15 more than what I had offered! :cry:


----------



## redweddy

ceedoan said:


> WOW WOW WOW!!!!! u look amazing!! love the bag and love the mod shot!!!


 


scoobiesmomma said:


> That is a great bag! Looks so classy and refined! Perfect outfit for it, you look great!


 


rx4dsoul said:


> Lovely! Love the shoes too!


 


doi said:


> Oh, wow! That looks great on you!


 
Thank you ladies! You are all sweethearts!


----------



## Esquared72

Getting ready to head out to work with light gray Mattie.  Don't you just love casual Friday?


----------



## travelerscloset

Awww.... I'm sure another one will pop up 

Btw, I thought it was the sage stamped that arrived... it's the olive MAM 


doi said:


> Tara! I'm so in love with your bags!!! You carry them all so well.
> 
> 
> 
> You look awesome, eehlers!! You make me think I want an ostrich MAM...hmmmm... *thinking*
> 
> 
> 
> Looks wonderful on you - both of them.  Keep them both!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh...you're making me really, really wish I fought harder for that PH Zip MAM recently.  The seller sold it for just $15 more than what I had offered! :cry:


----------



## doi

travelerscloset said:


> Awww.... I'm sure another one will pop up
> 
> Btw, I thought it was the sage stamped that arrived... it's the olive MAM



Oh!!  Cool.  Have you posted pics of it???  Lemme look around and see if you have...


----------



## travelerscloset

Not yet, my iPhone is being held hostage by my son...


doi said:


> Oh!!  Cool.  Have you posted pics of it???  Lemme look around and see if you have...


----------



## doi

eehlers said:


> Getting ready to head out to work with light gray Mattie.  Don't you just love casual Friday?



eehlers...even in casual outfits, you still look so classy!


----------



## beachgirl38

eehlers said:


> Getting ready to head out to work with light gray Mattie.  Don't you just love casual Friday?



So pretty! You wear mattie so well!


----------



## Esquared72

doi said:


> eehlers...even in casual outfits, you still look so classy!





beachgirl38 said:


> So pretty! You wear mattie so well!



Thanks, sweeties!  I give all the credit to Ms. Mattie.


----------



## travelerscloset

Yes! I love casual Fridays, too!  I noticed that you are so great in mix-matching your clothes and your bags!  I'm meticulous that way, too!



eehlers said:


> Getting ready to head out to work with light gray Mattie. Don't you just love casual Friday?


----------



## sandc

Me with my Mini Rikki at TJ Maxx.  I also added a shorter strap from a different bag.


----------



## Esquared72

sandc said:
			
		

> Me with my Mini Rikki at TJ Maxx.  I also added a shorter strap from a different bag.



Love it with the shorter strap! Very cute!!


----------



## sandc

eehlers said:


> Getting ready to head out to work with light gray Mattie.  Don't you just love casual Friday?



Love the gray mattie!  Perfect casual day outfit.  All my work days are casual days, so I need my bags to help me feel a little more put together. 



eehlers said:


> Love it with the shorter strap! Very cute!!



Thanks!  I love this bag but it bugged me that I couldn't make the strap shorter when I didn't want it crossbody.  Shorter strap from another bag and problem solved.


----------



## TaraP

redweddy said:


> My first ever mod shot here...just wanted to share how huge the black SW Hello Kitty satchel is and how lovely the leather drapes
> 
> View attachment 1652564



Great mod shot.. Keep them coming. Looks like you can fit a ton in that bag, love that! Looks great on you too!


----------



## TaraP

eehlers said:


> Getting ready to head out to work with light gray Mattie.  Don't you just love casual Friday?



Great Friday outfit. You look fab as does LG Mattie!


----------



## TaraP

sandc said:


> Me with my Mini Rikki at TJ Maxx.  I also added a shorter strap from a different bag.



Your mini Rikki looks awesome on you long and short. You don't see many Rikki mod shots. Love yours!


----------



## redweddy

TaraPep said:
			
		

> Great mod shot.. Keep them coming. Looks like you can fit a ton in that bag, love that! Looks great on you too!



Thanks much dear!  Yes the bag can fit a ton -- it's huge!


----------



## redweddy

yangyang said:
			
		

> Ooooooh yummy! I like
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you! .


----------



## redweddy

sandc said:
			
		

> Me with my Mini Rikki at TJ Maxx.  I also added a shorter strap from a different bag.



Love it with the shorter strap!! Love love multiple carrying options in a bag!


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> Me with my Mini Rikki at TJ Maxx.  I also added a shorter strap from a different bag.



Awesome idea!!! Looks really good...like a lovely mini nikki with a better strap option! Nice one!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Attended my son's school activity this morning with Olive MAM!  Such an amazing leather and color*


----------



## doi

*traveler*! That looks awesome on you!! I love how everything looked great together - your blouse, necklace, bracelet and Olive MAM! You look so casual, but oh so chic, you classy lady, you!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> *Attended my son's school activity this morning with Olive MAM!  Such an amazing leather and color*



I knew it!!!! You rocked that glazed olive MAM! YOU LOOK SO NICE! Fabulous, lady!


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Attended my son's school activity this morning with Olive MAM!  Such an amazing leather and color



Love, love, love it!!! You look fabulous (as always) and I love how that glazed olive gives an extra pop to your outfit. Gorgeous lady...gorgeous bag.


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Attended my son's school activity this morning with Olive MAM!  Such an amazing leather and color



Oh - and I absolutely love your glasses! What type of frames are those?


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *doi*, *disco *& *eehlers*!  The olive MAM is so prettier in real life as compared to the bonz listing!  I can't believe I waited that long to buy it!  



doi said:


> *traveler*! That looks awesome on you!! I love how everything looked great together - your blouse, necklace, bracelet and Olive MAM! You look so casual, but oh so chic, you classy lady, you!





discoAMOUR said:


> I knew it!!!! You rocked that glazed olive MAM! YOU LOOK SO NICE! Fabulous, lady!





eehlers said:


> Love, love, love it!!! You look fabulous (as always) and I love how that glazed olive gives an extra pop to your outfit. Gorgeous lady...gorgeous bag.


----------



## sandc

TaraPep said:


> Your mini Rikki looks awesome on you long and short. You don't see many Rikki mod shots. Love yours!



Thank you!  



discoAMOUR said:


> Awesome idea!!! Looks really good...like a lovely mini nikki with a better strap option! Nice one!



Thanks lady!  That's my only issue with the Rikki, that the strap isn't adjustable, but I love the crossbody option, so I had to solve the problem rather than give up this soft smooshy Rikki. 



travelerscloset said:


> *Attended my son's school activity this morning with Olive MAM!  Such an amazing leather and color*



Love the whole outfit!  Very stylish


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you  They are from Giorgio Armani. Sharing photos I posted a few months back in the non-RM purchases thread...












eehlers said:


> Oh - and I absolutely love your glasses! What type of frames are those?


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *sandc*!  


sandc said:


> Love the whole outfit! Very stylish


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Thank you  They are from Giorgio Armani. Sharing photos I posted a few months back in the non-RM purchases thread...



They're very similar in shape/style to my Tiffany frames. Very flattering!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

eehlers said:
			
		

> Getting ready to head out to work with light gray Mattie.  Don't you just love casual Friday?



I love casual Friday and I love your Mattie! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> *Attended my son's school activity this morning with Olive MAM!  Such an amazing leather and color*


Looks awesome against Orange T 


sandc said:


> Me with my Mini Rikki at TJ Maxx.  I also added a shorter strap from a different bag.


Everyone seems to be on a casual vibe today and I love it! The bag is sooo cute with the shorter strap - brings it into proportion somehow.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *rx*! 


rx4dsoul said:


> Looks awesome against Orange T
> 
> Everyone seems to be on a casual vibe today and I love it! The bag is sooo cute with the shorter strap - brings it into proportion somehow.


----------



## beachgirl38

travelerscloset said:


> *Attended my son's school activity this morning with Olive MAM!  Such an amazing leather and color*



you are such an enabler i want every mam i see you with! you wear them so well! That olive mam is absolutely gorgeous and you always look so beautiful! thanks for the mod pics!


----------



## travelerscloset

Awww,  you make me blush *beachgirl*... I'm not always successul in looking "put together" Thank you! 



beachgirl38 said:


> you are such an enabler i want every mam i see you with! you wear them so well! That olive mam is absolutely gorgeous and you always look so beautiful! thanks for the mod pics!


----------



## yangyang

sandc said:
			
		

> Me with my Mini Rikki at TJ Maxx.  I also added a shorter strap from a different bag.



That looks great! Stylish and classic 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## yangyang

eehlers said:
			
		

> Getting ready to head out to work with light gray Mattie.  Don't you just love casual Friday?



Aw that color is awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## yangyang

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Attended my son's school activity this morning with Olive MAM!  Such an amazing leather and color



Looks wonderful! And it seems to have brown undertones with the flash?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## besabonita

Everyone looks fabulous with their RM's! I just scrolled through several pages, and love looking at all the bags and everyone's personal style!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *yangyang*! Yes, it has some brown in it...


yangyang said:


> Looks wonderful! And it seems to have brown undertones with the flash?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## scoobiesmomma

this *Tara*!!! You really do manage to get your hands on some of the most unique and beautiful RM's! Jealous. 



TaraP said:


> It was so nice out today I needed to carry a happy MAM..


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *Attended my son's school activity this morning with Olive MAM!  Such an amazing leather and color*



u look amazing as always traveler!! love that necklace, top, and olive MAM!!!


----------



## ceedoan

scoobiesmomma said:


> This *tara*!!!* you really do manage to get your hands on some of the most unique and beautiful rm's! Jealous.*



*agreed 100%!!!*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Cee*! 


ceedoan said:


> u look amazing as always traveler!! love that necklace, top, and olive MAM!!!


----------



## TaraP

scoobiesmomma said:


> this *Tara*!!! You really do manage to get your hands on some of the most unique and beautiful RM's! Jealous.






			
				ceedoan said:
			
		

> agreed 100%!!!



Awww...Thank you so much!  I've had such a crappy day and you just put a smile on my face. Thanks..


----------



## missmoz

redweddy said:


> My first ever mod shot here...just wanted to share how huge the black SW Hello Kitty satchel is and how lovely the leather drapes
> 
> View attachment 1652564



Looking good, redweddy.  Thanks for sharing this mod shot... I never realized those HK bags were so huge!  BTW, love your blouse.


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the outfit!  That skirt is so gorgeous!  
The leather on the bag looks so yummy!  It's an instant perk-me-up as well when you open the bag!


redweddy said:


> My first ever mod shot here...just wanted to share how huge the black SW Hello Kitty satchel is and how lovely the leather drapes
> 
> View attachment 1652564


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Here's my Royal Steady, I am 5'6" for reference.


----------



## sandc

scoobiesmomma said:


> Here's my Royal Steady, I am 5'6" for reference.


 
Looks great on you!


----------



## snakeygoddess

Thanks so much for posting pics of this gorgy Steady. I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of one that I purchased, so I truly loved seeing these!  You look great with it!  



scoobiesmomma said:


> Here's my Royal Steady, I am 5'6" for reference.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

sandc said:


> Looks great on you!



Thank you! 



snakeygoddess said:


> Thanks so much for posting pics of this gorgy Steady. I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of one that I purchased, so I truly loved seeing these!  You look great with it!



You are welcome!  You will love it!! It's really a great bag! What color did you get?


----------



## snakeygoddess

I'm waiting for my Steady in Ocean!!!!!!!!!!! 

[You are welcome!  You will love it!! It's really a great bag! What color did you get?[/QUOTE]


----------



## beagly911

RM cream MAM for work today, dress is Nicole Miller, shoes are Ring Lizard Hai Christian Louboutins


----------



## rx4dsoul

beagly911 said:
			
		

> RM cream MAM for work today, dress is Nicole Miller, shoes are Ring Lizard Hai Christian Louboutins



Very lovely ! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Esquared72

beagly911 said:
			
		

> RM cream MAM for work today, dress is Nicole Miller, shoes are Ring Lizard Hai Christian Louboutins



You look fab-yew-lous!!


----------



## MissRed

beagly911 said:
			
		

> RM cream MAM for work today, dress is Nicole Miller, shoes are Ring Lizard Hai Christian Louboutins



Looking good!


----------



## travelerscloset

You're super gorgeous beagly! I love every thing! The dress is so elegant & the MAM completes the ensemble! 


beagly911 said:


> RM cream MAM for work today, dress is Nicole Miller, shoes are Ring Lizard Hai Christian Louboutins


----------



## travelerscloset

Looking fab! You carry the steady like no other scoobiesmomma! It looks great with your jeans!


scoobiesmomma said:


> Here's my Royal Steady, I am 5'6" for reference.


----------



## beagly911

scoobiesmomma said:


> Here's my Royal Steady, I am 5'6" for reference.


 Love the Steady!!


----------



## beagly911

rx4dsoul said:


> Very lovely !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 


eehlers said:


> You look fab-yew-lous!!


 


MissRed said:


> Looking good!


 


travelerscloset said:


> You're super gorgeous beagly! I love every thing! The dress is so elegant & the MAM completes the ensemble!


 Thank you so much ladies!!!  I usually post on the CL threads but had to share this gorgeous RM here!!  She is just so beautiful, especially with the signature HW!!!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

beagly911 said:


> Love the Steady!!


 Thank you!  Your Cream MAM is lovely too! 



travelerscloset said:


> Looking fab! You carry the steady like no other scoobiesmomma! It looks great with your jeans!



Thank you _*TC*_!! The Steady really carry's so well, I can't take the credit.


----------



## beagly911

scoobiesmomma said:


> Thank you!  Your Cream MAM is lovely too!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you _*TC*_!! The Steady really carry's so well, I can't take the credit.


 Thank you so much scoobiemomma!!


----------



## doi

scoobiesmomma said:


> Here's my Royal Steady, I am 5'6" for reference.



The Steady looks great on you!!! You look so casual chic!!



beagly911 said:


> RM cream MAM for work today, dress is Nicole Miller, shoes are Ring Lizard Hai Christian Louboutins



Aw, man!! You look awesome and so elegant!!  The cream MAM looks wonderful on you!

Loving both your looks with the RM, girls!! So wonderful!!


----------



## doi

*beagly911*...I have to say, I'm soooo glad the Cream MAM went to you!  It looks fantastic on you!


----------



## MoneyPennie

scoobiesmomma said:
			
		

> Here's my Royal Steady, I am 5'6" for reference.



Looks great on you !


----------



## Esquared72

A couple of shots with me and my new MAM - one from last night and one from this morning.  The one where I'm wearing cowl neck, dark pink sweater shows the more true color of the bag.  It is a true taupe.


----------



## travelerscloset

I love your tops!  I want to raid your wardrobe!
I love the way your new MAM goes well with everything!


eehlers said:


> A couple of shots with me and my new MAM - one from last night and one from this morning.  The one where I'm wearing cowl neck, dark pink sweater shows the more true color of the bag.  It is a true taupe.


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> I love your tops!  I want to raid your wardrobe!
> I love the way your new MAM goes well with everything!



Aw, shucks - you're so sweet!  Thanks!  This really is the perfect neutral - enough brown tones to go with my warmer colors, but enough gray tones to go with my cooler colors.

And, honey, you are welcome to come raid my wardrobe anytime you like!!


----------



## travelerscloset

I'm now imagining a secret portal from my closet to yours!


eehlers said:


> Aw, shucks - you're so sweet!  Thanks!  This really is the perfect neutral - enough brown tones to go with my warmer colors, but enough gray tones to go with my cooler colors.
> 
> And, honey, you are welcome to come raid my wardrobe anytime you like!!


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> I'm now imagining a secret portal from my closet to yours!



Now that I have my "Nerd Alert" pouch, perhaps it offers teleportation abilities, like in Star Trek and we can shuttle back and forth.


----------



## doi

eehlers said:


> A couple of shots with me and my new MAM - one from last night and one from this morning.  The one where I'm wearing cowl neck, dark pink sweater shows the more true color of the bag.  It is a true taupe.



You look great, eehlers!  Love the way you carry your bags!  And this MAM?  So pretty!  I love the hardware!


----------



## Esquared72

doi said:


> You look great, eehlers!  Love the way you carry your bags!  And this MAM?  So pretty!  I love the hardware!



Thank you, doi!  You are always such a great boost for my ego!   The hardware is one of my favorite things about this bag....love it!!


----------



## TaraP

scoobiesmomma said:


> Here's my Royal Steady, I am 5'6" for reference.



The Steady is not a style for everyone but definitely works on you! You look awesome!


----------



## TaraP

beagly911 said:


> RM cream MAM for work today, dress is Nicole Miller, shoes are Ring Lizard Hai Christian Louboutins



Beautiful MAM! You look pretty awesome yourself! Great mod shot.


----------



## TaraP

eehlers said:


> A couple of shots with me and my new MAM - one from last night and one from this morning.  The one where I'm wearing cowl neck, dark pink sweater shows the more true color of the bag.  It is a true taupe.



You always look so fantastic no matter what RM you carry! Especially loving this new MAM on you!


----------



## Esquared72

TaraP said:


> You always look so fantastic no matter what RM you carry! Especially loving this new MAM on you!



Thanks so much, TaraP!  And...right back at ya!  You always look fab and make it look effortless. :sunnies


----------



## travelerscloset

Having two "Nerd Alert" pouches might just work!  Mine will arrive soon! 


eehlers said:


> Now that I have my "Nerd Alert" pouch, perhaps it offers teleportation abilities, like in Star Trek and we can shuttle back and forth.


----------



## beagly911

doi said:


> The Steady looks great on you!!! You look so casual chic!!
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, man!! You look awesome and so elegant!! The cream MAM looks wonderful on you!
> 
> Loving both your looks with the RM, girls!! So wonderful!!


Thank you so much doi!



doi said:


> *beagly911*...I have to say, I'm soooo glad the Cream MAM went to you! It looks fantastic on you!


Thank you, I love it!  I can't believe how gorgeous the signature HW is with the color!



TaraP said:


> Beautiful MAM! You look pretty awesome yourself! Great mod shot.


 Thank you so much TaraP, you're so sweet!


----------



## beagly911

eehlers said:


> A couple of shots with me and my new MAM - one from last night and one from this morning. The one where I'm wearing cowl neck, dark pink sweater shows the more true color of the bag. It is a true taupe.


I really love this one eehlers!!  You look great!


----------



## Esquared72

beagly911 said:
			
		

> I really love this one eehlers!!  You look great!



Thanks, beagly911!!


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Having two "Nerd Alert" pouches might just work!  Mine will arrive soon!



I love it! Nerd power!!!!


----------



## redweddy

travelerscloset said:


> I love the outfit!  That skirt is so gorgeous!
> The leather on the bag looks so yummy!  It's an instant perk-me-up as well when you open the bag!



Thanks dear!


----------



## redweddy

missmoz said:


> Looking good, redweddy.  Thanks for sharing this mod shot... I never realized those HK bags were so huge!  BTW, love your blouse.



Thanks much!  I feel the love!


----------



## mdlovesbags

I've been away for awhile but I am celebrating Spring today with my MAB Luxe in Sunshine.  I forgot how amazing this bag is - I may like it more than the regular MAB.


----------



## MoneyPennie

mdlovesbags said:
			
		

> I've been away for awhile but I am celebrating Spring today with my MAB Luxe in Sunshine.  I forgot how amazing this bag is - I may like it more than the regular MAB.



I really like the bright yellow !


----------



## travelerscloset

*With Wine Mattie!*


----------



## travelerscloset

What a cheery MAB Luxe!  I love your outfit too!


mdlovesbags said:


> I've been away for awhile but I am celebrating Spring today with my MAB Luxe in Sunshine. I forgot how amazing this bag is - I may like it more than the regular MAB.


----------



## doi

mdlovesbags said:
			
		

> I've been away for awhile but I am celebrating Spring today with my MAB Luxe in Sunshine.  I forgot how amazing this bag is - I may like it more than the regular MAB.



You have some of the prettiest and eye/heart-catching bags, md, from HH to RM. Great stuff!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

mdlovesbags said:


> I've been away for awhile but I am celebrating Spring today with my MAB Luxe in Sunshine.  I forgot how amazing this bag is - I may like it more than the regular MAB.



Great bag, love the pop of color!!


----------



## mdlovesbags

Thanks guys!  This bag really makes me happy.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mdlovesbags said:
			
		

> I've been away for awhile but I am celebrating Spring today with my MAB Luxe in Sunshine.  I forgot how amazing this bag is - I may like it more than the regular MAB.



Omg what a bright happy color ! Perfect for ANYTIME to chase the blues away 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Still wearing my *Royal Steady*...it stands out a bit more with my lighter colored clothing!


----------



## beachgirl38

Scoobiesmomma - I love that royal steady!  Never paid much attention to it until I saw you with one!  Beautiful!  

Here is my new BBW MAM, purple zipper track, b&w floral lining, old style silver hw, long finished tassels - I love this bag - from a lovely tpfer & bonz seller - originally from the 2010 SO.  LVSweetness - you won't see this bag on my Bonz!  I can see it breaking in so nicely & really becoming my workhorse.  It is different enough from my plain black with blue zipper track - so I can justify keeping it!


----------



## lvsweetness

beachgirl38 said:


> Scoobiesmomma - I love that royal steady!  Never paid much attention to it until I saw you with one!  Beautiful!
> 
> Here is my new BBW MAM, purple zipper track, b&w floral lining, old style silver hw, long finished tassels - I love this bag - from a lovely tpfer & bonz seller - originally from the 2010 SO.  LVSweetness - you won't see this bag on my Bonz!  I can see it breaking in so nicely & really becoming my workhorse.  It is different enough from my plain black with blue zipper track - so I can justify keeping it!
> 
> View attachment 1661924
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661925
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661926




love it! mams are perfect on you


----------



## Denverite

beachgirl38 said:


> Scoobiesmomma - I love that royal steady!  Never paid much attention to it until I saw you with one!  Beautiful!
> 
> Here is my new BBW MAM, purple zipper track, b&w floral lining, old style silver hw, long finished tassels - I love this bag - from a lovely tpfer & bonz seller - originally from the 2010 SO.  LVSweetness - you won't see this bag on my Bonz!  I can see it breaking in so nicely & really becoming my workhorse.  It is different enough from my plain black with blue zipper track - so I can justify keeping it!
> 
> View attachment 1661924
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661925
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661926



That looks so gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Excited to bring her around!


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Excited to bring her around!



Arrrrrrr!!!! That's hot!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## gloryanh

travelerscloset said:


> Excited to bring her around!



Love! Looks like a big ol' kitty


----------



## beachgirl38

Denverite said:


> That looks so gorgeous on you!!!



Thank you so much denverite  I love it!!

Thank you everyone for your kind compliments!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *rx*, *gloryanh*! I love it!



rx4dsoul said:


> Arrrrrrr!!!! That's hot!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 


gloryanh said:


> Love! Looks like a big ol' kitty


----------



## travelerscloset

You and BBW MAM look stunning! I agree, that MAM is a keeper!


beachgirl38 said:


> Scoobiesmomma - I love that royal steady! Never paid much attention to it until I saw you with one! Beautiful!
> 
> Here is my new BBW MAM, purple zipper track, b&w floral lining, old style silver hw, long finished tassels - I love this bag - from a lovely tpfer & bonz seller - originally from the 2010 SO. LVSweetness - you won't see this bag on my Bonz! I can see it breaking in so nicely & really becoming my workhorse. It is different enough from my plain black with blue zipper track - so I can justify keeping it!
> 
> View attachment 1661924
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661925
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661926


 

I love the red, white and blue ensemble!  Lovely!


scoobiesmomma said:


> Still wearing my *Royal Steady*...it stands out a bit more with my lighter colored clothing!


----------



## TaraP

mdlovesbags said:


> I've been away for awhile but I am celebrating Spring today with my MAB Luxe in Sunshine.  I forgot how amazing this bag is - I may like it more than the regular MAB.



Looks awesome! Love the MAB Luxe in Sunshine!  I love my luxe too. So happy to have one as they're no longer in production. So big and roomy but not overwhelming in the least. Looks great on you.


----------



## beemer

beachgirl38 said:


> Scoobiesmomma - I love that royal steady! Never paid much attention to it until I saw you with one! Beautiful!
> 
> Here is my new BBW MAM, purple zipper track, b&w floral lining, old style silver hw, long finished tassels - I love this bag - from a lovely tpfer & bonz seller - originally from the 2010 SO. LVSweetness - you won't see this bag on my Bonz! I can see it breaking in so nicely & really becoming my workhorse. It is different enough from my plain black with blue zipper track - so I can justify keeping it!
> 
> View attachment 1661924
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661925
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661926


 
Love this! It looks great on you. You know, I've never been a fan of the basketweave bags (I should probably hide after saying that), but your pics may have changed my mind! Definitely a keeper!


----------



## TaraP

scoobiesmomma said:


> Still wearing my *Royal Steady*...it stands out a bit more with my lighter colored clothing!



Beautiful! It looks great with your dress. Goes to show it's such a versatile bag, jeans and tee  or pretty dress  , looks fantastic with both.


----------



## sandc

beachgirl38 said:


> Scoobiesmomma - I love that royal steady! Never paid much attention to it until I saw you with one! Beautiful!
> 
> Here is my new BBW MAM, purple zipper track, b&w floral lining, old style silver hw, long finished tassels - I love this bag - from a lovely tpfer & bonz seller - originally from the 2010 SO. LVSweetness - you won't see this bag on my Bonz! I can see it breaking in so nicely & really becoming my workhorse. It is different enough from my plain black with blue zipper track - so I can justify keeping it!
> 
> View attachment 1661924
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661925
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661926


 
Love your BBW!  I agree that is is different from the plain black and I would keep this  bag for a long time too!



travelerscloset said:


> Excited to bring her around!


 
Hot!  Love it!


----------



## TaraP

beachgirl38 said:


> Scoobiesmomma - I love that royal steady!  Never paid much attention to it until I saw you with one!  Beautiful!
> 
> Here is my new BBW MAM, purple zipper track, b&w floral lining, old style silver hw, long finished tassels - I love this bag - from a lovely tpfer & bonz seller - originally from the 2010 SO.  LVSweetness - you won't see this bag on my Bonz!  I can see it breaking in so nicely & really becoming my workhorse.  It is different enough from my plain black with blue zipper track - so I can justify keeping it!
> 
> View attachment 1661924
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661925
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661926



LOVE LOVE LOVE this MAM! It looks amazing on you! So glad you found your perfect BBW MAM.


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> Excited to bring her around!



That looks beautiful on you with your dark hair! You know me, I'm loving the matte black hardware. Congrats, she's gorgeous and so are you!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *sandc*! I can't stop petting it whole day!  LOL!


sandc said:


> Hot! Love it!


 

  Thank you *Tara*!  I'm so glad I took a chance on this beauty!  One of my best purchases ever!  


TaraP said:


> That looks beautiful on you with your dark hair! You know me, I'm loving the matte black hardware. Congrats, she's gorgeous and so are you!


----------



## discoAMOUR

scoobiesmomma said:


> Still wearing my *Royal Steady*...it stands out a bit more with my lighter colored clothing!



^Looking so sweet as always!!! Go, Scoobs, go scoobs!!!!




beachgirl38 said:


> Here is my new BBW MAM, purple zipper track, b&w floral lining, old style silver hw, long finished tassels - I love this bag - from a lovely tpfer & bonz seller - originally from the 2010 SO.  LVSweetness - you won't see this bag on my Bonz!  I can see it breaking in so nicely & really becoming my workhorse.  It is different enough from my plain black with blue zipper track - so I can justify keeping it!



^Lookin hot with that gorgy bag Beachgirl!!!




travelerscloset said:


> Excited to bring her around!



^HOT mama is always working it....GIIIRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!


----------



## AlinaRose

A quiet day with a friend, my mac, and coffee =


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you love! 


discoAMOUR said:


> ^HOT mama is always working it....GIIIRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!


 


You and your MAC are super cool *AlinaRose*!


AlinaRose said:


> A quiet day with a friend, my mac, and coffee =
> 
> View attachment 1662907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1662908


----------



## AlinaRose

travelerscloset said:


> You and your MAC are super cool *AlinaRose*!



aww thanks


----------



## Perfect Day

beagly911 said:
			
		

> RM cream MAM for work today, dress is Nicole Miller, shoes are Ring Lizard Hai Christian Louboutins



Very nice outfit. I love the CL's especially.


----------



## beachgirl38

Thank you beemer! ha! that is okay if you are/were not crazy about basketweave - i have to admit, i was not always either until i saw some of the ladies posing with theirs. i really love how unique looking it is.



beemer said:


> Love this! It looks great on you. You know, I've never been a fan of the basketweave bags (I should probably hide after saying that), but your pics may have changed my mind! Definitely a keeper!




sandc - thank you! i am planning on using this bag very often, until it becomes a smooshy pancake 



sandc said:


> Love your BBW!  I agree that is is different from the plain black and I would keep this  bag for a long time too!
> 
> 
> thank you so much tara - i cant wait to see pictures of your bbw mam that is finally in production! I was very tempted to jump in on that one!
> 
> 
> 
> TaraP said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE this MAM! It looks amazing on you! So glad you found your perfect BBW MAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you disco - you are so sweet!
> 
> ^Lookin hot with that gorgy bag Beachgirl!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## beachgirl38

travelerscloset said:


> You and BBW MAM look stunning! I agree, that MAM is a keeper!
> 
> Thank you traveler!


----------



## redweddy

AlinaRose said:


> A quiet day with a friend, my mac, and coffee =
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1662907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1662908



I love your mac!


----------



## rx4dsoul

AlinaRose said:
			
		

> A quiet day with a friend, my mac, and coffee =



Cute! Perfect for just chillin' 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## doi

scoobiesmomma said:


> Still wearing my *Royal Steady*...it stands out a bit more with my lighter colored clothing!



I love how the Steady looks on you!  On this shot, it actually looks so feminine and soft with your outfit.  



beachgirl38 said:


> Scoobiesmomma - I love that royal steady!  Never paid much attention to it until I saw you with one!  Beautiful!
> 
> Here is my new BBW MAM, purple zipper track, b&w floral lining, old style silver hw, long finished tassels - I love this bag - from a lovely tpfer & bonz seller - originally from the 2010 SO.  LVSweetness - you won't see this bag on my Bonz!  I can see it breaking in so nicely & really becoming my workhorse.  It is different enough from my plain black with blue zipper track - so I can justify keeping it!
> 
> View attachment 1661924
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661925
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661926



The BBW looks awesome on you!  Mod pics like these make me all excited about the BBW MAM SO!



travelerscloset said:


> Excited to bring her around!



You look hot, traveler!!  But then again, you always make RMs look unbelievably hot!



beemer said:


> Love this! It looks great on you. You know, I've never been a fan of the basketweave bags (I should probably hide after saying that), but your pics may have changed my mind! Definitely a keeper!



beemer!  I thought I was the only one before who wasn't crushing on the BBW!  But mod pics like Tara's got me thinking and I actually joined the BBW MAM SO almost at the last minute. Lol.  Specs like the black leather and the matte black hardware got me weak in the knees. 



AlinaRose said:


> A quiet day with a friend, my mac, and coffee =
> 
> View attachment 1662907
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1662908



Ohhhh...this does look like it was going to be such a relaxing day.  Love how this MAC looks on you.  You give out this cool and chillin' vibe with it.


----------



## beachgirl38

thanks doi! i cannot wait to see pics of that SO BBW MAM! it sounds so gorgeous!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *doi*! 


doi said:


> You look hot, traveler!! But then again, you always make RMs look unbelievably hot!


----------



## AlinaRose

doi said:


> Ohhhh...this does look like it was going to be such a relaxing day.  Love how this MAC looks on you.  You give out this cool and chillin' vibe with it.



Thanks! It was a lovely day. I've been told I'm a very cool and chill person


----------



## kiwishopper

MAC is the perfect casual to go bag!! I just got one back to my life! Loving it 




AlinaRose said:


> A quiet day with a friend, my mac, and coffee =
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1662907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1662908


----------



## travelerscloset

*Brought this to the gym... Sage Stamped MAB...*


----------



## TaraP

AlinaRose said:


> A quiet day with a friend, my mac, and coffee =
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1662907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1662908



Great MAC! Perfect for those casual, just gonna hang around days... You look great too Ms. skinny minny.


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> *Brought this to the gym... Sage Stamped MAB...*



Yeah Traveler!! Can always count on you for awesome mod shots, even at the gym! You're looking good girl. Your legs look amazing! And that MAB is divine....


----------



## AJ1025

travelerscloset said:


> *Brought this to the gym... Sage Stamped MAB...*



Looking gorgeous, per usual Travelers!  Love that MAB!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *AJ*, *Tara*!  
The leather on the MAB is amazing - silky smooth and chewy!


AJ1025 said:


> Looking gorgeous, per usual Travelers! Love that MAB!





TaraP said:


> Yeah Traveler!! Can always count on you for awesome mod shots, even at the gym! You're looking good girl. Your legs look amazing! And that MAB is divine....


----------



## doi

travelerscloset said:


> *Brought this to the gym... Sage Stamped MAB...*



She's such a pretty thing! And you! Wow!


----------



## beachgirl38

travelerscloset said:


> *Brought this ** *** gym... Sage Stamped MAB...*



mams/mabs were made for ***.  *** always look so beautiful!


----------



## besabonita

travelerscloset said:


> *Brought this to the gym... Sage Stamped MAB...*



Gorgeous You *travelerscloset* & gorgeous Sage Stamped MAB!!


----------



## Esquared72

beachgirl38 said:


> Here is my new BBW MAM, purple zipper track, b&w floral lining, old style silver hw, long finished tassels - I love this bag - from a lovely tpfer & bonz seller - originally from the 2010 SO.  LVSweetness - you won't see this bag on my Bonz!  I can see it breaking in so nicely & really becoming my workhorse.  It is different enough from my plain black with blue zipper track - so I can justify keeping it!
> 
> View attachment 1661924
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661925
> 
> 
> View attachment 1661926



I love, love, love those long finished tassels!  I have those on my Wine MAB and I just sit and play with the tassels. 

Between your gorgy bag and the BBW thread...I'll be honest, I've never really given BBW too much thought in the past, and have been perfectly happy with my plain old black/blue zip MAM, but I'm starting to be swayed.  Must. Resist.  Must. Resist.


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> Excited to bring her around!


 

RAWR u look leopard-licious traveler! gosh i love that MAM!


----------



## ceedoan

AlinaRose said:


> A quiet day with a friend, my mac, and coffee =
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1662907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1662908


 
what a cute cahz outfit and MAC! u look great! 



travelerscloset said:


> *Brought this to the gym... Sage Stamped MAB...*


 
sage stamped is so gorgeous, no wonder it's one of the most coveted old school RM's!!! i'm loving all the mod shots of your new babies traveler!!


----------



## beachgirl38

eehlers said:


> I love, love, love those long finished tassels!  I have those on my Wine MAB and I just sit and play with the tassels.
> 
> Between your gorgy bag and the BBW thread...I'll be honest, I've never really given BBW too much thought in the past, and have been perfectly happy with my plain old black/blue zip MAM, but I'm starting to be swayed.  Must. Resist.  Must. Resist.



thank you! i love long tassels too! i did not like basketweave at all first until i saw ladies posting pics with theirs. boy, this forum is too enabling!


----------



## kiwishopper

A very funny picture of dad and I at Ikea. He was testing a mattress and I was being silly lol (p.s. it's the blood red MAC silver hw)







Ok here is a more "normal one", more pictures are on my blog


----------



## redweddy

kiwishopper said:


> A very funny picture of dad and I at Ikea. He was testing a mattress and I was being silly lol (p.s. it's the blood red MAC silver hw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here is a more "normal one", more pictures are on my blog


 
I love your dress!  The MAC is lovely too, of course


----------



## missmoz

kiwishopper said:


> A very funny picture of dad and I at Ikea. He was testing a mattress and I was being silly lol (p.s. it's the blood red MAC silver hw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here is a more "normal one", more pictures are on my blog



cute dress!  such a cool idea to take action pics at ikea!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> A very funny picture of dad and I at Ikea. He was testing a mattress and I was being silly lol (p.s. it's the blood red MAC silver hw)
> 
> Ok here is a more "normal one", more pictures are on my blog



LOL love these photos kiwi ! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

You wont believe the leather on this one *doi*!  The best!


doi said:


> She's such a pretty thing! And you! Wow!


 


Thank you *beachgirl*!  I love'em all!


beachgirl38 said:


> mams/mabs were made for ***. *** always look so beautiful!


 

Thank you *besabonita*! 


besabonita said:


> Gorgeous You *travelerscloset* & gorgeous Sage Stamped MAB!!


 

Thank you *cee*!  ITA! Super leopard-licious!


ceedoan said:


> RAWR u look leopard-licious traveler! gosh i love that MAM!


 

Thank you *cee*! Try to imagine this brandnew... I think I'm going to faint! LOL!


ceedoan said:


> sage stamped is so gorgeous, no wonder it's one of the most coveted old school RM's!!! i'm loving all the mod shots of your new babies traveler!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Your dad is so cute!
I love your dress and your mac!  Such happy colors!  and dear, you're beaming yourself!!!!



kiwishopper said:


> A very funny picture of dad and I at Ikea. He was testing a mattress and I was being silly lol (p.s. it's the blood red MAC silver hw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here is a more "normal one", more pictures are on my blog


----------



## travelerscloset

*Gray day...*






*I also wore these...*


----------



## besabonita

kiwishopper said:


> A very funny picture of dad and I at Ikea. He was testing a mattress and I was being silly lol (p.s. it's the blood red MAC silver hw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here is a more "normal one", more pictures are on my blog



Love the pictures, you look great! Love your MAC too


----------



## Esquared72

Me 'n Lady Jade...Day 1


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> *Gray day...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I also wore these...*



That bracelet is gorgy!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you eehlers! It's from Evita Peroni.


eehlers said:


> That bracelet is gorgy!!!


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you eehlers! It's from Evita Peroni.



"Don't cry for me, Argenteeeeeenaaaaa"...oh. sorry.  Peroni, not Perone.


----------



## travelerscloset

I had a tough day at work and was sad until you made me smile...:giggles: Thank you! 


eehlers said:


> "Don't cry for me, Argenteeeeeenaaaaa"...oh. sorry. Peroni, not Perone.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Lovely Pics, Ladies!!! Pretty bags too!

*Kiwi*, loving that BR MAC with silver hw..I know you've been searching...Good for you!
*traveler*...so chill as always. Love that DG leather...color is awesome!
*eehlers*..that Jade leather looks phenomenal...not gonna lie, It's hot!


----------



## redheadedbeauty

With my new Red Nikki with silver h/w


----------



## TaraP

kiwishopper said:


> A very funny picture of dad and I at Ikea. He was testing a mattress and I was being silly lol (p.s. it's the blood red MAC silver hw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here is a more "normal one", more pictures are on my blog



Love your Red MAC with silver hw.. It looks great with your dress. The photo with your dad made me smile.. You're crazy...


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> *Gray day...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I also wore these...*



Boy do you look great in gray! Love your bracelet too!


----------



## TaraP

eehlers said:


> Me 'n Lady Jade...Day 1



LOVE LOVE LOVE... Hope you had a great day. I know when I carry a new bag I'm always happy for the first couple of days...


----------



## TaraP

redheadedbeauty said:


> With my new Red Nikki with silver h/w
> 
> View attachment 1668991



You are gorgeous and so is that red Nikki... You remind me of the beautiful Isla Fisher in that pic..


----------



## TaraP

Carried Metallic Honey today...


----------



## VydaVeda

TaraP said:


> Carried Metallic Honey today...


 

LVE the Metallic Honey.....I wished they had made that in the MAB!! Looks great on you


----------



## Denverite

redheadedbeauty said:


> With my new Red Nikki with silver h/w
> 
> View attachment 1668991





TaraP said:


> You are gorgeous and so is that red Nikki... You remind me of the beautiful Isla Fisher in that pic..



Very pretty Nikki, it looks gorgeous! And I was thinking the exact same thing as Tara, you look a lot like Isla Fisher! 



TaraP said:


> Carried Metallic Honey today...



That MAM is so pretty Tara, I swear you have the BEST MAM's. You should do a collection thread!  (or maybe there is one around here?!)


----------



## Esquared72

TaraP said:
			
		

> Carried Metallic Honey today...



Love it!!!  Metallic honey is just plain cool looking. I agree with Denverite...we need a TaraP      MAMpalooza!


----------



## discoAMOUR

TaraP said:


> Carried Metallic Honey today...



Look who's workin it!!!! LOVE the look!


----------



## discoAMOUR

redheadedbeauty said:


> With my new Red Nikki with silver h/w
> 
> View attachment 1668991



LOVE that color. Lookin fab!


----------



## TaraP

VydaVeda said:


> LVE the Metallic Honey.....I wished they had made that in the MAB!! Looks great on you



Thank you! I felt realllly lucky to have found it hidden on Amazons site. 




			
				Denverite said:
			
		

> That MAM is so pretty Tara, I swear you have the BEST MAM's. You should do a collection thread!  (or maybe there is one around here?!)



Thank you so much! I did a collection photo shoot not too long ago but have edited down a lot since then. I'm down to all of my favorites.




			
				eehlers said:
			
		

> Love it!!! Metallic honey is just plain cool looking. I agree with Denverite...we need a TaraP MAMpalooza!



Thanks! LOL @ MAMpalooza! Love that... MH leather is so thin but incredibly soft and sooooo petable... 




			
				discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> Look who's workin it!!!! LOVE the look!



Thanks disco! I love the days when I have time to switch out bags. So refreshing.


----------



## discoAMOUR

TaraP said:


> Thanks disco! I love the days when I have time to switch out bags. So refreshing.



AGREED! Feels good to take out a fresh bag every now and then. We gotta love what we have, right?!


----------



## oopsididitagain

redheadedbeauty said:


> With my new Red Nikki with silver h/w
> 
> View attachment 1668991


omgoodness you look so beautiful with your red nikki!!  makes me all excited for my plum nikki to arrive.


----------



## MoneyPennie

TaraP said:
			
		

> Carried Metallic Honey today...



I've never even heard of metallic honey !!! Nice !!


----------



## kiwishopper

Visiting Lowerback lagoon with my red MAC and H&M dress/hat


----------



## Snugbugnyc

TaraP said:


> Carried Metallic Honey today...


WOW!  the metallic honey is incredible!


----------



## Esquared72

Lady Jade - Day Two

I almost switched back to Taupe MAM since she's a perfect fit with this outfit, but couldn't quite do it. 

I will say...Ms. Jade is deceptively a heavier gal - maybe that chunky hardware. Who cares? She's still gorgeous!


----------



## travelerscloset

I'm extremely intrigued by the Metallic Honey leather!  You and the MAM look amazing *Tara*!





TaraP said:


> Carried Metallic Honey today...


 


What a lovely dress!  I love your photos! Always so cheery!  You're a ray of sunshine *Kiwi*!


kiwishopper said:


> Visiting Lowerback lagoon with my red MAC and H&M dress/hat


 


*eehlers*!  I think whatever bag you carry will look gorgeous!  You carry them all so well!!!! Anything looks good on you!


eehlers said:


> Lady Jade - Day Two
> 
> I almost switched back to Taupe MAM since she's a perfect fit with this outfit, but couldn't quite do it.
> 
> I will say...Ms. Jade is deceptively a heavier gal - maybe that chunky hardware. Who cares? She's still gorgeous!


----------



## KatyEm

kiwishopper said:


> A very funny picture of dad and I at Ikea. He was testing a mattress and I was being silly lol (p.s. it's the blood red MAC silver hw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here is a more "normal one", more pictures are on my blog



i love this! what a great picture. love your mac too, looks great with that dress!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *disco*!  I love this mattie!


discoAMOUR said:


> Lovely Pics, Ladies!!! Pretty bags too!
> 
> *Kiwi*, loving that BR MAC with silver hw..I know you've been searching...Good for you!
> *traveler*...so chill as always. Love that DG leather...color is awesome!
> *eehlers*..that Jade leather looks phenomenal...not gonna lie, It's hot!


 

Such a fresh combination - red and silver hw!  you and the nikki are lovely, *redheadedbeauty*!


redheadedbeauty said:


> With my new Red Nikki with silver h/w
> 
> 
> Thanks *Tara*! I got to get me a gray with brass hw or gm hw next time
> View attachment 1668991





TaraP said:


> Boy do you look great in gray! Love your bracelet too!


----------



## travelerscloset

*In the mood for chocolate!*


----------



## sandc

kiwishopper said:


> Visiting Lowerback lagoon with my red MAC and H&M dress/hat


 
You look great!  Your pictures always look like a professional photo shoot!



eehlers said:


> Lady Jade - Day Two
> 
> I almost switched back to Taupe MAM since she's a perfect fit with this outfit, but couldn't quite do it.
> 
> I will say...Ms. Jade is deceptively a heavier gal - maybe that chunky hardware. Who cares? She's still gorgeous!


 
Pretty!  Still lovin that green for spring!



travelerscloset said:


> *In the mood for chocolate!*


 
Looks great!


----------



## AlinaRose

kiwishopper said:


> Visiting Lowerback lagoon with my red MAC and H&M dress/hat



You look gorgeous!



eehlers said:


> Lady Jade - Day Two
> 
> I almost switched back to Taupe MAM since she's a perfect fit with this outfit, but couldn't quite do it.
> 
> I will say...Ms. Jade is deceptively a heavier gal - maybe that chunky hardware. Who cares? She's still gorgeous!



Lookin good! I love that taupe MAM.



travelerscloset said:


> *In the mood for chocolate!*



Lovely! You always look so put together, and the leather on that MAM looks yummy


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> *In the mood for chocolate!*



You are always so put together!  That bag is a perfect complement to your outfit (and beautiful to boot!).  Kinda thinkin' I should have added a dark brown to my RM collection before calling it complete.  Hmmm...I'll have to think on that.


----------



## travelerscloset

... time is up! done with thinking? .. what's there to think about any way?  You know you need some thing dark brown in that line up! 


eehlers said:


> You are always so put together! That bag is a perfect complement to your outfit (and beautiful to boot!). Kinda thinkin' I should have added a dark brown to my RM collection before calling it complete. Hmmm...I'll have to think on that.


----------



## travelerscloset

Btw, thank you! 


eehlers said:


> You are always so put together! That bag is a perfect complement to your outfit (and beautiful to boot!). Kinda thinkin' I should have added a dark brown to my RM collection before calling it complete. Hmmm...I'll have to think on that.


 

Hey *AlinaRose*! Thanks  the leather is chewy and pebbly!


AlinaRose said:


> Lovely! You always look so put together, and the leather on that MAM looks yummy


 

Thank you **!


sandc said:


> Looks great!


----------



## kiwishopper

Haha you guys are so nice thank you 
I have no regret paying full price for this red mac! Doesn't happen too often for my RMs but it does happen sometimes!


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> ... time is up! done with thinking? .. what's there to think about any way?  You know you need some thing dark brown in that line up!



So true...so true.  If the right one were to pop up, then I may have to take it into serious consideration.  That said, which one would be the right one?


----------



## TaraP

MoneyPennie said:


> I've never even heard of metallic honey !!! Nice !!



Thanks *MP*! It's such a pretty color and texture. 




			
				Snugbugnyc said:
			
		

> WOW! the metallic honey is incredible!



Thank you! It really is... 




			
				travelerscloset said:
			
		

> I'm extremely intrigued by the Metallic Honey leather! You and the MAM look amazing Tara!



Thanks Traveler!


----------



## TaraP

kiwishopper said:


> Visiting Lowerback lagoon with my red MAC and H&M dress/hat



You look great! Love your action shots. It looks like your MAC is already getting so smooshy!


----------



## TaraP

eehlers said:


> Lady Jade - Day Two
> 
> I almost switched back to Taupe MAM since she's a perfect fit with this outfit, but couldn't quite do it.
> 
> I will say...Ms. Jade is deceptively a heavier gal - maybe that chunky hardware. Who cares? She's still gorgeous!



Lol... I can totally see why you couldn't switch out. One day was definitely not enough love for Jade mattie... You wear her so well...


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> *In the mood for chocolate!*



Love this one on you!


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> *eehlers*!  I think whatever bag you carry will look gorgeous!  You carry them all so well!!!! Anything looks good on you!





sandc said:


> Pretty!  Still lovin that green for spring!





AlinaRose said:


> Lookin good! I love that taupe MAM.





TaraP said:


> Lol... I can totally see why you couldn't switch out. One day was definitely not enough love for Jade mattie... You wear her so well...



Thanks, ladies!  I'm lovin' Lady Jade to bits, and am super happy about both of my most recent purchases (Woven Taupe is going to be another fave go-to bag, I can tell).


----------



## travelerscloset

*whispering* the famous MAMwich lady has a little somethin' somethin' at Bonz...


eehlers said:


> So true...so true. If the right one were to pop up, then I may have to take it into serious consideration. That said, which one would be the right one?


----------



## rx4dsoul

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Visiting Lowerback lagoon with my red MAC and H&M dress/hat



Aw you're so pretty and cute Kiwi 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

eehlers said:
			
		

> Lady Jade - Day Two
> 
> I almost switched back to Taupe MAM since she's a perfect fit with this outfit, but couldn't quite do it.
> 
> I will say...Ms. Jade is deceptively a heavier gal - maybe that chunky hardware. Who cares? She's still gorgeous!



Looking good E! Love the mattie with your sweater 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## oopsididitagain

Here is me with my new plum Nikki!  I got it today from the bonz, it was in the deals thread posted by MAGJES (A BIG THANKS TO YOU!!&#9829.  I am soooooooo pleased with her!  &#9829; (sorry the lighting isn't the greatest, at least I cleaned the mirror this time!  hehe)


----------



## TaraP

oopsididitagain said:


> Here is me with my new plum Nikki!  I got it today from the bonz, it was in the deals thread posted by MAGUES.  I am soooooooo pleased with her!  &#9829; (sorry the lighting isn't the greatest, at least I cleaned the mirror this time!  hehe)



You look beautiful!!! Congrats on the new Nikki! It looks great on you...


----------



## oopsididitagain

Thank you, TaraP!!  I'm gonna go check out your pics of your new MAM you got....I just did and wowza!  Modeling pics please!


----------



## lvsweetness

oopsididitagain said:


> Here is me with my new plum Nikki!  I got it today from the bonz, it was in the deals thread posted by MAGJES (A BIG THANKS TO YOU!!&#9829.  I am soooooooo pleased with her!  &#9829; (sorry the lighting isn't the greatest, at least I cleaned the mirror this time!  hehe)



oh u carry the nikki really well, flatters you, pretty!


----------



## ceedoan

kiwishopper said:


> A very funny picture of dad and I at Ikea. He was testing a mattress and I was being silly lol (p.s. it's the blood red MAC silver hw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here is a more "normal one", more pictures are on my blog



haha cute!! i love the ikea one w/ dad! also love your dress and of course MAC!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *Gray day...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I also wore these...*



i'm lovin' gray day!!! and u know i love jewelry!! fab ring + chain-link bracelet!!! 



eehlers said:


> Me 'n Lady Jade...Day 1



Lady Jade is like no other!!! seriously, she's friggin gorgeous!



redheadedbeauty said:


> With my new Red Nikki with silver h/w
> 
> View attachment 1668991



love the red + silver hw!!! congrats on ur nikki! 



TaraP said:


> Carried Metallic Honey today...



LOVE THIS ONE!! correction: i actually love ALL your MAMs tara!!! 


kiwishopper said:


> Visiting Lowerback lagoon with my red MAC and H&M dress/hat


 
kiwi your outfit makes me happy spring is here!!!


----------



## ceedoan

eehlers said:


> Lady Jade - Day Two
> 
> I almost switched back to Taupe MAM since she's a perfect fit with this outfit, but couldn't quite do it.
> 
> I will say...Ms. Jade is deceptively a heavier gal - maybe that chunky hardware. Who cares? She's still gorgeous!



if i had Lady Jade on my arm, i probably wouldn't switch her out either!! this one's going into your "will never ever ever part with" collection!



travelerscloset said:


> *In the mood for chocolate!*



ok i love this whole outfit traveler!! the open cardigan, the statement necklace, and of course the luscious MAB! 



oopsididitagain said:


> Here is me with my new plum Nikki!  I got it today from the bonz, it was in the deals thread posted by MAGJES (A BIG THANKS TO YOU!!&#9829.  I am soooooooo pleased with her!  &#9829; (sorry the lighting isn't the greatest, at least I cleaned the mirror this time!  hehe)



plum is sooo pretty oops!! congrats on a great nikki!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*oopsi!* I love that leather and color!  Love the nikki on you!


oopsididitagain said:


> Here is me with my new plum Nikki! I got it today from the bonz, it was in the deals thread posted by MAGJES (A BIG THANKS TO YOU!!&#9829. I am soooooooo pleased with her! &#9829; (sorry the lighting isn't the greatest, at least I cleaned the mirror this time! hehe)


 


Thank you *cee*!  I'll confess:  my first love are jewelries/accessories... followed by my RMs...



ceedoan said:


> i'm lovin' gray day!!! and u know i love jewelry!! fab ring + chain-link bracelet!!!
> ok i love this whole outfit traveler!! the open cardigan, the statement necklace, and of course the luscious MAB!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Thank you ladies.  I'm really into colors now and storing my black/brown bags away for the winter.


----------



## kiwishopper

Love your smile! Congrats on finding this beautiful plum gem!





oopsididitagain said:


> Here is me with my new plum Nikki!  I got it today from the bonz, it was in the deals thread posted by MAGJES (A BIG THANKS TO YOU!!&#9829.  I am soooooooo pleased with her!  &#9829; (sorry the lighting isn't the greatest, at least I cleaned the mirror this time!  hehe)


----------



## oopsididitagain

kiwishopper said:


> Love your smile! Congrats on finding this beautiful plum gem!



why thank you, kiwishopper!  i love this little plum gem!


----------



## doi

oopsididitagain said:


> Here is me with my new plum Nikki!  I got it today from the bonz, it was in the deals thread posted by MAGJES (A BIG THANKS TO YOU!!&#9829.  I am soooooooo pleased with her!  &#9829; (sorry the lighting isn't the greatest, at least I cleaned the mirror this time!  hehe)



Oh, you're so pretty! Love the smile! The Nikki looks awesome on you. 



kiwishopper said:


> Visiting Lowerback lagoon with my red MAC and H&M dress/hat



Such nice shots, kiwi!  You always look great - whatever bag and whatever clothes you wear.   



eehlers said:


> Lady Jade - Day Two
> 
> I almost switched back to Taupe MAM since she's a perfect fit with this outfit, but couldn't quite do it.
> 
> I will say...Ms. Jade is deceptively a heavier gal - maybe that chunky hardware. Who cares? She's still gorgeous!



eehlers!  You, traveler and Tara, you guys always make RM look even more beautiful.  



travelerscloset said:


> *In the mood for chocolate!*



traveler, beautiful as always.   I hope I run into you one of these days.  



redheadedbeauty said:


> With my new Red Nikki with silver h/w
> 
> View attachment 1668991



You're so pretty!  I love it...girls wearing RM are such beautiful people!    



TaraP said:


> Carried Metallic Honey today...



Oh, Tara...you're killing me with your bags and how you carry them - you make them look extra special.


----------



## travelerscloset

lol, same here! sometimes when I go to the malls, I imagine seeing a blue MAM or a Noir Nikki bopping around!


doi said:


> traveler, beautiful as always.  I hope I run into you one of these days.


----------



## kiwishopper

Red MAC and I at the park near home


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^so pretty, kiwi!  love those sandals & that picture looks really artistic.
Thanks doi for the nice words and the other ladies who commented.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Me on the 27th, with my early B-Day present! *DENIM COVET* from my BF!!!!! WOOT!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Me on my 25th B-day going to Korean Karaoke spot in Midtown late at night with the BF!!! On the E train

Wouldn't be NYC without a little trashy trash in my pics! lolol


----------



## discoAMOUR

Getting ready to go to Manhattan...

Record Shopping in the East Village with my boy...Denim Covet was watching our stash!

Then cupcakes up the street from the movie theater...waiting for the midnight movie at Union Square...watching the Wrath of the Titans, where I later left my new leather gloves...D'OH!


----------



## discoAMOUR

UGHH, i just realized I should have just made an album for all of this. my bad girlies. It's too late for me to be thinking straight. I'm surprised I got these in order. Now i'm off to bed...FINALLY!


----------



## doi

*disco*!! I LOOOVE your photos! You look so awesome.  So beautiful!!! Love the outfit! Love the bag! LOVE your smile! You two look so cute together.  Love it!


----------



## discoAMOUR

doi said:


> *disco*!! I LOOOVE your photos! You look so awesome.  So beautiful!!! Love the outfit! Love the bag! LOVE your smile! You two look so cute together.  Love it!



Thank so much *Doi*!!! You are such a sweetheart!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Lovely medly of colors *kiwi*!


kiwishopper said:


> Red MAC and I at the park near home


----------



## travelerscloset

Love, love, love these new photos!!!!!!  Thank you for sharing your fun escapades with BF and your RMs!  You guys are such a lovely couple!  


discoAMOUR said:


> UGHH, i just realized I should have just made an album for all of this. my bad girlies. It's too late for me to be thinking straight. I'm surprised I got these in order. Now i'm off to bed...FINALLY!


----------



## kiwishopper

travelerscloset said:


> Lovely medly of colors *kiwi*!



Thanks miss Travel


----------



## kiwishopper

discoAMOUR said:


> Getting ready to go to Manhattan...
> 
> Record Shopping in the East Village with my boy...Denim Covet was watching our stash!
> 
> Then cupcakes up the street from the movie theater...waiting for the midnight movie at Union Square...watching the Wrath of the Titans, where I later left my new leather gloves...D'OH!



Disco your smile is infectious!!!


----------



## Esquared72

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> Getting ready to go to Manhattan...
> 
> Record Shopping in the East Village with my boy...Denim Covet was watching our stash!
> 
> Then cupcakes up the street from the movie theater...waiting for the midnight movie at Union Square...watching the Wrath of the Titans, where I later left my new leather gloves...D'OH!



You look fab!!! You, BF, Covet and cupcakes...sounds like a perfect bday! So...does Denim Covet (which is gorgy!) have a name yet??

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> Me on my 25th B-day going to Korean Karaoke spot in Midtown late at night with the BF!!! On the E train
> 
> Wouldn't be NYC without a little trashy trash in my pics! lolol



You guts lool great!!! Happy happy birthday Disco! That is a great bday present (and BF) you have there hehe 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## scoobiesmomma

discoAMOUR said:


> Me on my 25th B-day going to Korean Karaoke spot in Midtown late at night with the BF!!! On the E train
> 
> Wouldn't be NYC without a little trashy trash in my pics! lolol



Looking fab as always *Disco*!!


----------



## lvsweetness

discoAMOUR said:


> Me on my 25th B-day going to Korean Karaoke spot in Midtown late at night with the BF!!! On the E train
> 
> Wouldn't be NYC without a little trashy trash in my pics! lolol




sooooooooo cute!!


----------



## AlinaRose

I took my MAC to church last night.


----------



## beachgirl38

discoAMOUR said:


> Getting ready to go to Manhattan...
> 
> Record Shopping in the East Village with my boy...Denim Covet was watching our stash!
> 
> Then cupcakes up the street from the movie theater...waiting for the midnight movie at Union Square...watching the Wrath of the Titans, where I later left my new leather gloves...D'OH!


 
So beautiful!! I love that bag - it is very classy & the color is so pretty!  I also love that cupcake! Yummy!


----------



## MissRed

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> Me on my 25th B-day going to Korean Karaoke spot in Midtown late at night with the BF!!! On the E train
> 
> Wouldn't be NYC without a little trashy trash in my pics! lolol



You look fab disco!  I love that denim covet too!


----------



## rx4dsoul

AlinaRose said:
			
		

> I took my MAC to church last night.



Looks perfect with your outfit! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Thanks so much for all the love, ladies!!!!! I  you all!!!  Thanks for letting me share! *



travelerscloset said:


> Love, love, love these new photos!!!!!!  Thank you for sharing your fun escapades with BF and your RMs!  You guys are such a lovely couple!





kiwishopper said:


> Disco your smile is infectious!!!





eehlers said:


> You look fab!!! You, BF, Covet and cupcakes...sounds like a perfect bday! So...does Denim Covet (which is gorgy!) have a name yet??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





rx4dsoul said:


> You guts lool great!!! Happy happy birthday Disco! That is a great bday present (and BF) you have there hehe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





scoobiesmomma said:


> Looking fab as always *Disco*!!





lvsweetness said:


> sooooooooo cute!!





beachgirl38 said:


> So beautiful!! I love that bag - it is very classy & the color is so pretty!  I also love that cupcake! Yummy!





MissRed said:


> You look fab disco!  I love that denim covet too!


----------



## travelerscloset

I love your MAC! So fresh looking! You look amazing as well in that outfit!



AlinaRose said:


> I took my MAC to church last night.


----------



## sandc

discoAMOUR said:


> Me on the 27th, with my early B-Day present! *DENIM COVET* from my BF!!!!! WOOT!!!





discoAMOUR said:


> Me on my 25th B-day going to Korean Karaoke spot in Midtown late at night with the BF!!! On the E train
> 
> Wouldn't be NYC without a little trashy trash in my pics! lolol



Love the denim covet on you!  You & the BF look so cute!  Looks like you were having so much fun.


----------



## kiwishopper

Old Brisbane Chinatown with the only red MAC I have lol


----------



## madbrinks238

^Lookin good, *kiwi*!


----------



## discoAMOUR

kiwishopper said:


> Old Brisbane Chinatown with the only red MAC I have lol



Adorable, as always.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Me and Black Stingray Covet at my internship on Thursday. I *LOVE* the texture on this baby!!!


----------



## Robinn

I have been hoarding modeling shots in my iPod, and just now uploaded them all.....

I am being sure to contribute to this thread bc I use the Mod-shots often to help me in purchase decisions   I am 5'3 and size 10ish for reference.

Violet Matinee
Purple-Haze Zip MAC
Easy-Rider Teal/Pool Green Crossbody
Wine Matinee
Bomar Red MAB


----------



## kiwishopper

I only want to wear this bag nowadays 
And since I only brought two bags (only one RM) I apologize for showing you the same RM over and over again lol


----------



## MissRed

Robinn said:
			
		

> I have been hoarding modeling shots in my iPod, and just now uploaded them all.....
> 
> I am being sure to contribute to this thread bc I use the Mod-shots often to help me in purchase decisions   I am 5'3 and size 10ish for reference.
> 
> Violet Matinee
> Purple-Haze Zip MAC
> Easy-Rider Teal/Pool Green Crossbody
> Wine Matinee
> Bomar Red MAB



Wow!  Great bags! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## redweddy

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> I only want to wear this bag nowadays
> And since I only brought two bags (only one RM) I apologize for showing you the same RM over and over again lol



Love this vibrant red!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Robin, LOVE the Mattie on you...you really work that bag. You look great. 

Also, the Easy Rider Tote...isn't that color aquamarine turquoise? I have the same leather on my eyelet MAM, and that's what it was called. Both bags came out the same time. Do you have Black/Blue polka dot lining? I think it's beautiful blue/green (more green tho) and the leather is so soft.



Robinn said:


> I have been hoarding modeling shots in my iPod, and just now uploaded them all.....
> 
> I am being sure to contribute to this thread bc I use the Mod-shots often to help me in purchase decisions   I am 5'3 and size 10ish for reference.
> 
> Violet Matinee
> Purple-Haze Zip MAC
> Easy-Rider Teal/Pool Green Crossbody
> Wine Matinee
> Bomar Red MAB


----------



## besabonita

Lookin fabulous *Robinn*, *Disco* & *Kiwi*!!


----------



## VydaVeda

Robinn said:


> I have been hoarding modeling shots in my iPod, and just now uploaded them all.....
> 
> I am being sure to contribute to this thread bc I use the Mod-shots often to help me in purchase decisions  I am 5'3 and size 10ish for reference.
> 
> Violet Matinee
> Purple-Haze Zip MAC
> Easy-Rider Teal/Pool Green Crossbody
> Wine Matinee
> Bomar Red MAB


 

Great mod shots *Robinn*!!! My favorite is that gorgeous Bomar Red MAB


----------



## VydaVeda

discoAMOUR said:


> Me and Black Stingray Covet at my internship on Thursday. I *LOVE* the texture on this baby!!!


 

*Disco*...I love all your mod shots with your bags!! You always look so happy with your beauties!!!!


----------



## lvsweetness

discoAMOUR said:


> Me and Black Stingray Covet at my internship on Thursday. I *LOVE* the texture on this baby!!!



well if it aint little miss sunshine.. u have put rupaul into my head always when i see ur shots.. making me say WORK IT GIRL


----------



## lvsweetness

Robinn said:


> I have been hoarding modeling shots in my iPod, and just now uploaded them all.....
> 
> I am being sure to contribute to this thread bc I use the Mod-shots often to help me in purchase decisions   I am 5'3 and size 10ish for reference.
> 
> Violet Matinee
> Purple-Haze Zip MAC
> Easy-Rider Teal/Pool Green Crossbody
> Wine Matinee
> Bomar Red MAB



very nice mab!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Long weekend by the Taal Volcano, Tagaytay, Philippines with Black MAB with Blue Zipper Track.*


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the crisp photos *kiwi*! That Red MAC is amazing!  MACs are made for you!


kiwishopper said:


> I only want to wear this bag nowadays
> And since I only brought two bags (only one RM) I apologize for showing you the same RM over and over again lol





kiwishopper said:


> Old Brisbane Chinatown with the only red MAC I have lol




Hey *disco*! I love the stories behind your mod shots!  Looking sharp as always!


discoAMOUR said:


> Me and Black Stingray Covet at my internship on Thursday. I *LOVE* the texture on this baby!!!





I love the hair *Robinn*!  and you know how I feel about your Bomar MAB!  I love the color play in all of your mod shots!  Got to teach me some of that!


Robinn said:


> I have been hoarding modeling shots in my iPod, and just now uploaded them all.....
> 
> I am being sure to contribute to this thread bc I use the Mod-shots often to help me in purchase decisions   I am 5'3 and size 10ish for reference.
> 
> Violet Matinee
> Purple-Haze Zip MAC
> Easy-Rider Teal/Pool Green Crossbody
> Wine Matinee
> Bomar Red MAB


----------



## Esquared72

discoAMOUR said:


> Me and Black Stingray Covet at my internship on Thursday. I *LOVE* the texture on this baby!!!



Gorgeous!  And I love your nail polish!  So springy.


----------



## Esquared72

Robinn said:


> I have been hoarding modeling shots in my iPod, and just now uploaded them all.....
> 
> I am being sure to contribute to this thread bc I use the Mod-shots often to help me in purchase decisions   I am 5'3 and size 10ish for reference.
> 
> Violet Matinee
> Purple-Haze Zip MAC
> Easy-Rider Teal/Pool Green Crossbody
> Wine Matinee
> Bomar Red MAB



Mod shot extravaganza!!  Thanks, Robinn!  All of your bags look great on you.  Seeing Madame Bomar makes me think I need to take gradient wine MAB out for a spin...


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> *Long weekend by the Taal Volcano, Tagaytay, Philippines with Black MAB with Blue Zipper Track.*



Beautiful backdrop, beautiful bag, and beautiful girl!!


----------



## Esquared72

I'm rocking Butter Nikki for the next few days.  I've been neglecting her...she's so darn big that I feel like my stuff gets lost inside.  But the color and the leather are sooo gorgeous, that I'm going to spend some time with her to try and 'recreate the magic'.   Here we are, getting ready to head out to work (note to self...I really need to clean my bathroom mirror!)


----------



## MissRed

eehlers said:
			
		

> Mod shot extravaganza!!  Thanks, Robinn!  All of your bags look great on you.  Seeing Madame Bomar makes me think I need to take gradient wine MAB out for a spin...



Take her out! Take her out!!!


----------



## lvsweetness

travelerscloset said:


> *Long weekend by the Taal Volcano, Tagaytay, Philippines with Black MAB with Blue Zipper Track.*



wow that scenery looks nice, do u ever wear the mab w/ the strap?? mab is beautiful of course


----------



## AJ1025

Ladies, you are all looking stunning, per usual- keep the mod shots coming!


----------



## discoAMOUR

eehlers said:


> I'm rocking Butter Nikki for the next few days.  I've been neglecting her...she's so darn big that I feel like my stuff gets lost inside.  But the color and the leather are sooo gorgeous, that I'm going to spend some time with her to try and 'recreate the magic'.   Here we are, getting ready to head out to work (note to self...I really need to clean my bathroom mirror!)



That butter Nikki looks like butter...I just want to pet the soft leather!!!


----------



## ceedoan

kiwishopper said:


> Old Brisbane Chinatown with the only red MAC I have lol





kiwishopper said:


> I only want to wear this bag nowadays
> And since I only brought two bags (only one RM) I apologize for showing you the same RM over and over again lol



loving all the bright spring colors kiwi!! keep em coming!!! i love seeing your red MAC!!



discoAMOUR said:


> Me and Black Stingray Covet at my internship on Thursday. I *LOVE* the texture on this baby!!!



LOVE IT!! another cute outfit diva deedee!! agreed, i saw this covet IRL and the texture is sooo schweet! it looks so luxe!!


----------



## ceedoan

Robinn said:


> I have been hoarding modeling shots in my iPod, and just now uploaded them all.....
> 
> I am being sure to contribute to this thread bc I use the Mod-shots often to help me in purchase decisions   I am 5'3 and size 10ish for reference.
> 
> Violet Matinee
> Purple-Haze Zip MAC
> Easy-Rider Teal/Pool Green Crossbody
> Wine Matinee
> Bomar Red MAB



LOVE THESE MOD SHOTS ROBINN!!! i was gonna impress you by naming all your RM's in these pics only to find out u already listed them out for us!!  such vibrant bags and all gorgeous colors/styles/leathers/and of course hardware!!!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *Long weekend by the Taal Volcano, Tagaytay, Philippines with Black MAB with Blue Zipper Track.*



OMG WISH I WERE STILL THERE!! TAKE ME WITH YOU PLEASE!! it looks soooo beautiful and peaceful!! i need that in my life right now!



eehlers said:


> I'm rocking Butter Nikki for the next few days.  I've been neglecting her...she's so darn big that I feel like my stuff gets lost inside.  But the color and the leather are sooo gorgeous, that I'm going to spend some time with her to try and *'recreate the magic'.*   Here we are, getting ready to head out to work (*note to self...I really need to clean my bathroom mirror!)*



eehlers u crack me up!  butter nikki is buttah-licious!! "recreate the magic" - LOVE IT!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *eehlers*!  That was the last day of our vacay... the family especially the 4 kiddos had a grand time!
Butter Nikki is so sinfully delish! That color looks great on you too!


eehlers said:


> Beautiful backdrop, beautiful bag, and beautiful girl!!





eehlers said:


> I'm rocking Butter Nikki for the next few days. I've been neglecting her...she's so darn big that I feel like my stuff gets lost inside. But the color and the leather are sooo gorgeous, that I'm going to spend some time with her to try and 'recreate the magic'.  Here we are, getting ready to head out to work (note to self...I really need to clean my bathroom mirror!)


 

Thank you *lv*! Yup!  I use the MAB's long strap most of the time especially when I'm with the kiddos when I need my hands free.


lvsweetness said:


> wow that scenery looks nice, do u ever wear the mab w/ the strap?? mab is beautiful of course


----------



## travelerscloset

When you come back, let me do the honor of bringing you guys here! 





ceedoan said:


> OMG WISH I WERE STILL THERE!! TAKE ME WITH YOU PLEASE!! it looks soooo beautiful and peaceful!! i need that in my life right now!


----------



## VydaVeda

travelerscloset said:


> *Long weekend by the Taal Volcano, Tagaytay, Philippines with Black MAB with Blue Zipper Track.*


 

WOW...that is a *GORGEOUS* view!!!! Love the MAB


----------



## travelerscloset

The Black MAB + Blue Zipper track + Polkadot Lining + Silver Hardware + Lovely seller = PERFECTION! 


VydaVeda said:


> WOW...that is a *GORGEOUS* view!!!! Love the MAB


----------



## travelerscloset




----------



## TaraP

discoAMOUR said:


> Me and Black Stingray Covet at my internship on Thursday. I *LOVE* the texture on this baby!!!



You and Ms. Covet look awesome! I love your vibrant scarf, that's hot.


----------



## TaraP

Robinn said:


> I have been hoarding modeling shots in my iPod, and just now uploaded them all.....
> 
> I am being sure to contribute to this thread bc I use the Mod-shots often to help me in purchase decisions   I am 5'3 and size 10ish for reference.
> 
> Violet Matinee
> Purple-Haze Zip MAC
> Easy-Rider Teal/Pool Green Crossbody
> Wine Matinee
> Bomar Red MAB



OMG Robinn!! Thank goodness you finally uploaded those. You and all of your different RMs look gorgeous! You especially look beautiful in blue. Keep the mod shots coming girl...


----------



## TaraP

kiwishopper said:


> I only want to wear this bag nowadays
> And since I only brought two bags (only one RM) I apologize for showing you the same RM over and over again lol



This shade of red puts a smile on my face. Love the way you style with it. Even when you don't match it up, you still match it up so well.


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> *Long weekend by the Taal Volcano, Tagaytay, Philippines with Black MAB with Blue Zipper Track.*



Wow! That is a stunning photo! Both yourself plus the background really make this beautiful... Your MAB looks pretty divine too!


----------



## TaraP

eehlers said:


> I'm rocking Butter Nikki for the next few days.  I've been neglecting her...she's so darn big that I feel like my stuff gets lost inside.  But the color and the leather are sooo gorgeous, that I'm going to spend some time with her to try and 'recreate the magic'.   Here we are, getting ready to head out to work (note to self...I really need to clean my bathroom mirror!)



Looking beautiful as always! Love Butter Nikki  , great choice for the next couple of days.


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


>



Great outfit and bag choice! You look like such an exotic beauty!


----------



## discoAMOUR

TaraP said:


> You and Ms. Covet look awesome! I love your vibrant scarf, that's hot.



Thanks love!!! That scarf makes me happy every time I use it.


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


>



So sweet! Lady, that MAM looks hot.


----------



## hot27lover

Here is my RM Covet traveling with me in HK !


----------



## discoAMOUR

hot27lover said:


> View attachment 1677528
> 
> 
> Here is my RM Covet traveling with me in HK !



OH, SO COOL! Your Covet looks pretty. Love the cream/black ostrich. Pretty.


----------



## sandc

discoAMOUR said:


> Me and Black Stingray Covet at my internship on Thursday. I *LOVE* the texture on this baby!!!


 
Love it!  Perfect bag for you!



Robinn said:


> I have been hoarding modeling shots in my iPod, and just now uploaded them all.....
> 
> I am being sure to contribute to this thread bc I use the Mod-shots often to help me in purchase decisions  I am 5'3 and size 10ish for reference.
> 
> Violet Matinee
> Purple-Haze Zip MAC
> Easy-Rider Teal/Pool Green Crossbody
> Wine Matinee
> Bomar Red MAB


 
They all look great!  What color hardware is on that red MAB?



kiwishopper said:


> I only want to wear this bag nowadays
> And since I only brought two bags (only one RM) I apologize for showing you the same RM over and over again lol


 
I love this on you.  Is this the new red with the polka dot lining?  



hot27lover said:


> View attachment 1677528
> 
> 
> Here is my RM Covet traveling with me in HK !


 
Love Nude/Black ostrich combo!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> When you come back, *let me do the honor of bringing you guys here!*




DEAL!!!!  traveler, you're so sweet, it would be such a blast!!!!


----------



## ceedoan

hot27lover said:


> View attachment 1677528
> 
> 
> Here is my RM Covet traveling with me in HK !



aww u look so cute!! thought i recognized that skyline! i was there years ago and absolutely LOVED it! i wanna go back to visit for sure!


----------



## hiheyhello

I recently got the mini MAC in neon pink and I'm OBSESSED with it. I realize this isn't the best photo/lighting but it's pretty much the best my phone can do


----------



## lvsweetness

hiheyhello said:


> I recently got the mini MAC in neon pink and I'm OBSESSED with it. I realize this isn't the best photo/lighting but it's pretty much the best my phone can do



super cute,  i have it too, i love how bright it is and the texture!


----------



## Robinn

Thanks everyone for the kind words on my picts!  I have to try to remember to upload & post them more often 



sandc said:


> Love it!  Perfect bag for you!
> 
> 
> They all look great!  What color hardware is on that red MAB?



Sandc-  The Red MAB has Brass hardware.  The leather is called "Bomar Red", it's Wine color but Goat leather.  My original reveal is linked below bc a few people have asked me about that bag.

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...are-friends-reveal-727988-2.html#post20886326


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Tara*! It is such a nice place!


TaraP said:


> Wow! That is a stunning photo! Both yourself plus the background really make this beautiful... Your MAB looks pretty divine too!





TaraP said:


> Great outfit and bag choice! You look like such an exotic beauty!


 

Thank you *disco*!  Yup! Cheetah MAM is sizzling hot!


discoAMOUR said:


> So sweet! Lady, that MAM looks hot.


 

Lovely covet *hot27lover*!  Another great dress-up or down RM!


hot27lover said:


> View attachment 1677528
> 
> Here is my RM Covet traveling with me in HK !


 

You and your mini MAC are gorgeous *hiheyhello*!  


hiheyhello said:


> I recently got the mini MAC in neon pink and I'm OBSESSED with it. I realize this isn't the best photo/lighting but it's pretty much the best my phone can do


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> Love it!  Perfect bag for you!



THANKS so much!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

sandc said:


> Love it!  Perfect bag for you!
> 
> 
> 
> They all look great!  What color hardware is on that red MAB?
> 
> 
> 
> I love this on you.  Is this the new red with the polka dot lining?
> 
> Yes it is. I bought it from Zappos (full price) but no regret


----------



## mdlovesbags

Found the last of my MAM's today (I bought a lot of MAMs before realizing I need the MAB size).  It is too small for me but so cute.


----------



## fabae

*mdlovesbags*, I went to your blog to check out your shoes, and I have to say - I love it!  You're on my favorites list now.


----------



## mdlovesbags

Thanks fabae!   I HIGHLY recommend these shoes if you need a comfortable pair of shoes with some height.


----------



## discoAMOUR

mdlovesbags said:


> Found the last of my MAM's today (I bought a lot of MAMs before realizing I need the MAB size).  It is too small for me but so cute.



So cute. Love this look!!!


----------



## OMG3kids

mdlovesbags said:
			
		

> Found the last of my MAM's today (I bought a lot of MAMs before realizing I need the MAB size).  It is too small for me but so cute.



Love that bag!!!!!! I need a MAM...


----------



## Robinn

mdlovesbags said:


> Found the last of my MAM's today (I bought a lot of MAMs before realizing I need the MAB size).  It is too small for me but so cute.



I love that whole outfit!  You have successfully matched two different animal prints... I didnt even know that was possible!

I'm also going to check out those shoes, they are super-cute and I love the neutral tan color.  I've never seen that MAM with tan trim before, it's really pretty!


----------



## Robinn

mdlovesbags said:


> Found the last of my MAM's today (I bought a lot of MAMs before realizing I need the MAB size).  It is too small for me but so cute.



Are these your shoes?

http://www.onlineshoes.com/womens-dr-martens-mimi-3-eye-shoe-sand-burnished-servo-lux-p_id212494


----------



## doi

A couple of days ago, I had lots of posts in reply to a lot of pics here, but the internet was freaky that night and I lost my message.  Didn't feel like retyping everything. Soooo here's the gist:

You all look great with your RMs!!!  Some people think it's because the bag is beautiful.  I think it's because you women are so *beautiful*! I love how the RMs look on you guys!

Oh, and *Robinn*, did you get a hair cut or do something with your hair?  Looks so good on you!!  It's like your glowing or something. 

*Traveler*!  I love how the Cheetah MAM looks extra special on you!! And I love how you show beautiful shots of the Phils!  Have you been to this place in Tagaytay called "Casa Blanca"?  It probably has THE best view!  I had my wedding reception there.  One of these days, I would love to go back there with my MAM and take an action shot!   It's ab.so.lute.ly beautiful there.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mdlovesbags said:
			
		

> Found the last of my MAM's today (I bought a lot of MAMs before realizing I need the MAB size).  It is too small for me but so cute.



But it looks perfect on you!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mdlovesbags

Robinn - yes those are the ones.  That's a great price too.


----------



## kiwishopper

What can I say? I am crazy about red RM bags lol (excuse for my exhausted travelled face)
Me yesterday with the large blood red Affair with rose gold hw. More pictures on my blog


----------



## OMG3kids

kiwishopper said:


> What can I say? I am crazy about red RM bags lol (excuse for my exhausted travelled face)
> Me yesterday with the large blood red Affair with rose gold hw. More pictures on my blog





     Love it!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

I love everything from top to toe!!! Gorgeous!



mdlovesbags said:


> Found the last of my MAM's today (I bought a lot of MAMs before realizing I need the MAB size).  It is too small for me but so cute.


----------



## travelerscloset

Exhausted? Who? Where? All I see in this photo is a lovely lady with a TDF RM!





kiwishopper said:


> What can I say? I am crazy about red RM bags lol (excuse for my exhausted travelled face)
> Me yesterday with the large blood red Affair with rose gold hw. More pictures on my blog


----------



## kiwishopper

travelerscloset said:


> Exhausted? Who? Where? All I see in this photo is a lovely lady with a TDF RM!


 
haha, thanks miss travel! I covered it up well with the sunnies  I hope you guys are not tired of seeing me with my red RMs, I think RM has done a great job with her red's this season!!


----------



## travelerscloset

OMG! I must find where Casa Blanca is! 
Lol, I wanted to do the same thing - If the back of the CRV wasn't stuffed with our luggages, I would have brought all my RMs to do a photo shoot at Taal Vista!



doi said:


> A couple of days ago, I had lots of posts in reply to a lot of pics here, but the internet was freaky that night and I lost my message.  Didn't feel like retyping everything. Soooo here's the gist:
> 
> You all look great with your RMs!!!  Some people think it's because the bag is beautiful.  I think it's because you women are so *beautiful*! I love how the RMs look on you guys!
> 
> Oh, and *Robinn*, did you get a hair cut or do something with your hair?  Looks so good on you!!  It's like your glowing or something.
> 
> *Traveler*!  I love how the Cheetah MAM looks extra special on you!! And I love how you show beautiful shots of the Phils!  Have you been to this place in Tagaytay called "Casa Blanca"?  It probably has THE best view!  I had my wedding reception there.  One of these days, I would love to go back there with my MAM and take an action shot!   It's ab.so.lute.ly beautiful there.


----------



## travelerscloset

I'm a red convert too especially after receiving my Dark Red MAM! Now, I want a red MAB (darn those Bomar MAB & Wine MAB for making me lose sleep, lol!) Before RM, I was mostly a black & brown only purse girl! Now, my bag color chart has gone wild & I want more red in it! 





kiwishopper said:


> haha, thanks miss travel! I covered it up well with the sunnies  I hope you guys are not tired of seeing me with my red RMs, I think RM has done a great job with her red's this season!!


----------



## mdlovesbags

Love the red bag kiwi!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

kiwishopper said:


> What can I say? I am crazy about red RM bags lol (excuse for my exhausted travelled face)
> Me yesterday with the large blood red Affair with rose gold hw. More pictures on my blog



Not crazy at all! That's a lovely bag, and I love the quilted style.


----------



## travelerscloset

*PH Zip MAM kept me company at the salon..*.


----------



## MissRed

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> PH Zip MAM kept me company at the salon...



Travelers, your hair looks fabulous!!!


----------



## missmoz

travelerscloset said:


> *PH Zip MAM kept me company at the salon..*.



Love your hair!  You look really great!


----------



## Alyssa86

travelerscloset said:


> *PH Zip MAM kept me company at the salon..*.


me 3rd! your hair looks really great! it kind of reminds me of Jessica Alba's at the times of Dark Angel!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you ladies!  It was a long overdue trip to the cutters  


MissRed said:


> Travelers, your hair looks fabulous!!!





missmoz said:


> Love your hair!  You look really great!





Alyssa86 said:


> me 3rd! your hair looks really great! it kind of reminds me of Jessica Alba's at the times of Dark Angel!


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> *PH Zip MAM kept me company at the salon..*.


 
*~*Your hair looks fab!! Love your PH Zip MAM too!!*~*


----------



## beachgirl38

travelerscloset said:


> *PH Zip MAM kept me company at the salon..*.



wow!! what a beautiful cut! & of course ph mam is beautiful too!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you luvs & beachgirl!


beachgirl38 said:


> wow!! what a beautiful cut! & of course ph mam is beautiful too!





luvs*it* said:


> *~*Your hair looks fab!! Love your PH Zip MAM too!!*~*


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> *PH Zip MAM kept me company at the salon..*.



Your hair looks Beautiful! So healthy and shiny! 
As for PH MAM, , so pretty....


----------



## Robinn

Wearing my BBW Mac to my first hockey game!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *PH Zip MAM kept me company at the salon..*.



omg traveler, love the cut, color, and style!!! u go girl!! hehe now i really need to get myself to my hair stylist - it's been months since my last haircut! and of course love PH zippy!


----------



## ceedoan

took PH Diva out for sunday brunch at one of our fav cafes with DH  then finally figuring out where people go to access the canal... we've lived here for 2 years and just figured that out LOL! it was such a gorgeous day today


----------



## ceedoan

Robinn said:


> Wearing my BBW Mac to my first hockey game!
> 
> View attachment 1683744




so cute!! enjoy the game - you'll have to let me know how it is watching hockey IRL - seems intense on TV!!


----------



## beachgirl38

ceedoan said:


> took PH Diva out for sunday brunch at one of our fav cafes with DH  then finally figuring out where people go to access the canal... we've lived here for 2 years and just figured that out LOL! it was such a gorgeous day today



beautiful!!!!


----------



## Esquared72

ceedoan said:
			
		

> took PH Diva out for sunday brunch at one of our fav cafes with DH  then finally figuring out where people go to access the canal... we've lived here for 2 years and just figured that out LOL! it was such a gorgeous day today



I don't know what looks more yummy...PH Zip or your brunch!  Love the canal shot!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Robinn said:


> Wearing my BBW Mac to my first hockey game!
> 
> View attachment 1683744



Wooot! HOCKEY!!! Hope you had fun! Gorgeous MAC too...I remember the pics you posted before of it in another thread.



ceedoan said:


> took PH Diva out for sunday brunch at one of our fav cafes with DH  then finally figuring out where people go to access the canal... we've lived here for 2 years and just figured that out LOL! it was such a gorgeous day today



FUN TIMES!!! Too cute!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> *PH Zip MAM kept me company at the salon..*.



Smokin Tresses, hot mama!!! and PH!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

kiwishopper said:


> what can i say? I am crazy about red rm bags lol (excuse for my exhausted travelled face)
> me yesterday with the large blood red affair with rose gold hw. More pictures on my blog



hotnesssss!!!!


----------



## doi

travelerscloset said:


> *PH Zip MAM kept me company at the salon..*.



Traveler! You look so hotsie, pretty lady!  



Robinn said:


> Wearing my BBW Mac to my first hockey game!
> 
> View attachment 1683744



Love that your RM gets to go with you on games!  



ceedoan said:


> took PH Diva out for sunday brunch at one of our fav cafes with DH  then finally figuring out where people go to access the canal... we've lived here for 2 years and just figured that out LOL! it was such a gorgeous day today



I so LOVE the last pic with Ms. PH Diva sitting and looking all so hot and pretty!


----------



## mdlovesbags

Love the brunch scenes.  

Robinn - I bet your MAC stole the scene at the game!


Today I'm carrying my old standby - black haze MAB


----------



## TaraP

ceedoan said:


> took PH Diva out for sunday brunch at one of our fav cafes with DH  then finally figuring out where people go to access the canal... we've lived here for 2 years and just figured that out LOL! it was such a gorgeous day today



Love looking at your pics! Especially when they are of PH... Seems like you had a fun, easy going day with your DH. Those kind of days don't come around very often. You totally deserved it!


----------



## TaraP

mdlovesbags said:


> Love the brunch scenes.
> 
> Robinn - I bet your MAC stole the scene at the game!
> 
> 
> Today I'm carrying my old standby - black haze MAB



Love the polka dot dress! Black Haze was a great MAB to pair with your outfit..


----------



## doi

mdlovesbags said:


> Love the brunch scenes.
> 
> Robinn - I bet your MAC stole the scene at the game!
> 
> 
> Today I'm carrying my old standby - black haze MAB



Always love how you pair your bags and your outfits!  LOVE!


----------



## TaraP

Robinn said:


> Wearing my BBW Mac to my first hockey game!
> 
> View attachment 1683744



You look great! Love the de-tasseled MAC. Hope you had fun!


----------



## gloryanh

ceedoan said:


> took PH Diva out for sunday brunch at one of our fav cafes with DH  then finally figuring out where people go to access the canal... we've lived here for 2 years and just figured that out LOL! it was such a gorgeous day today



I want your life cee!! Great job, hot bags, hot hubby!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Tara*, *disco*, *do*i!  I don't go to the salon as often as I used to when I was single...I used to be so adventurous with my hairstyle when I was younger, lol 


TaraP said:


> Your hair looks Beautiful! So healthy and shiny!
> As for PH MAM, , so pretty....





discoAMOUR said:


> Smokin Tresses, hot mama!!! and PH!!!





doi said:


> Traveler! You look so hotsie, pretty lady!


 


Cool!  Perfect RM companion! 


Robinn said:


> Wearing my BBW Mac to my first hockey game!
> View attachment 1683744


 


Hey *Cee*!  Yup, must take care of our tresses once in a while... we deserve it! lol.
Those photos are so beautiful!   


ceedoan said:


> omg traveler, love the cut, color, and style!!! u go girl!! hehe now i really need to get myself to my hair stylist - it's been months since my last haircut! and of course love PH zippy!





ceedoan said:


> took PH Diva out for sunday brunch at one of our fav cafes with DH  then finally figuring out where people go to access the canal... we've lived here for 2 years and just figured that out LOL! it was such a gorgeous day today


 

Lovely outfit and TDF MAB *mdlovesbags*! 


mdlovesbags said:


> Today I'm carrying my old standby - black haze MAB


----------



## travelerscloset

*Pardon the unfashionable outfit... just look at the bag!  I love my BH Zip MAM *


----------



## doi

travelerscloset said:


> *Pardon the unfashionable outfit... just look at the bag!  I love my BH Zip MAM *



Oh, you.  You still look beautiful and you're still going to make so many people go nuts over the Black Haze.


----------



## travelerscloset

Good morning *D*!  


doi said:


> Oh, you.  You still look beautiful and you're still going to make so many people go nuts over the Black Haze.


----------



## doi

travelerscloset said:


> Good morning *D*!



Good morning!!!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Feelin sort of like a stalker/traitor for have posted pics on the Purse Forum of me with other [no names mentioned] designer bags that I ended up not keeping.  This one, however, just sends me like no other and I am keeping my fingers crossed for longevity.  Enjoy!


----------



## OMG3kids

FrenchBulldog said:


> Feelin sort of like a stalker/traitor for have posted pics on the Purse Forum of me with other [no names mentioned] designer bags that I ended up not keeping.  This one, however, just sends me like no other and I am keeping my fingers crossed for longevity.  Enjoy!



Good luck! Lovely color.  

And your pic made me LOL...I have so many pics of me and my bags in public restrooms.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

LOL - I am at work.  Can you tell I am experiencing a bit of down time!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

FrenchBulldog said:


> Feelin sort of like a stalker/traitor for have posted pics on the Purse Forum of me with other [no names mentioned] designer bags that I ended up not keeping.  This one, however, just sends me like no other and I am keeping my fingers crossed for longevity.  Enjoy!



That is a very pretty mam!  Is it teal or denim?  (or insert color name *here* )


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Denim.  It is "Denim" and almost like a blue/grey combination.  Although I am not normally a gold accessory gal, on this purse it just pops.  



Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> That is a very pretty mam! Is it teal or denim? (or insert color name *here* )


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

FrenchBulldog said:


> Denim.  It is "Denim" and almost like a blue/grey combination.  Although I am not normally a gold accessory gal, on this purse it just pops.



I love denim!  I have a nikki and it's a perfect spring color!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

How is the Nikki.  Is it as heavy as people say.  I find the MAM to be no lightweight.  I was contemplating the Nikki as a more cost effective alternative to the YSL Roady.  What are things I need to look out for when shopping on Bonanza and/or EBAY.  I have a beautiful fringe Darling Hobo in an unusual deep burnt reddish leather that I got from Nordy's Outlet.  I LOVE THAT BAG and it is what sold me on Rebecca Minkoff overall.  Thanks so much.



Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> I love denim! I have a nikki and it's a perfect spring color!


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> *Pardon the unfashionable outfit... just look at the bag!  I love my BH Zip MAM *



You always look great no matter what.. Love the BH.. How do you like the new shorter hair? Easier?


----------



## TaraP

FrenchBulldog said:


> Feelin sort of like a stalker/traitor for have posted pics on the Purse Forum of me with other [no names mentioned] designer bags that I ended up not keeping.  This one, however, just sends me like no other and I am keeping my fingers crossed for longevity.  Enjoy!



The Denim looks great on you! I love this color in every style...


----------



## Robinn

FrenchBulldog said:


> How is the Nikki.  Is it as heavy as people say.  I find the MAM to be no lightweight.  I was contemplating the Nikki as a more cost effective alternative to the YSL Roady.  What are things I need to look out for when shopping on Bonanza and/or EBAY.  I have a beautiful fringe Darling Hobo in an unusual deep burnt reddish leather that I got from Nordy's Outlet.  I LOVE THAT BAG and it is what sold me on Rebecca Minkoff overall.  Thanks so much.



I love your blue denim bag!!  

You could check into the Nikki-specific thread posted below and maybe pose your question there.  The Nikki-lovers would be well-equipped to weigh in on those topics, and you can oogle the many pictures in that thread   Also, if you have TJ Maxx or Ross near you, you could check there to see if there's any Nikkis.  I have found the Nikki in those stores to try it on and check the weight. I've actually never seen one in a full-price store, but people on tPf have hit the jackpot at the discount stores on occasion.   HTH. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/rm-nikki-pictures-and-chat-2-a-634979-93.html


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Thank you.  I am so excited to think I can possibly find RM at TJ Maxx or Ross, both of which are near me in different cities.  I am fortunate to have tons of shopping within a stones throw so maybe I will get lucky.  I like the Nikki, but weight is a consideration.  The MAM is manageable and I have found quite cozy over my shoulder even though RM could stand to make the handles a smidgeon longer in the future



Robinn said:


> I love your blue denim bag!!
> 
> You could check into the Nikki-specific thread posted below and maybe pose your question there. The Nikki-lovers would be well-equipped to weigh in on those topics, and you can oogle the many pictures in that thread  Also, if you have TJ Maxx or Ross near you, you could check there to see if there's any Nikkis. I have found the Nikki in those stores to try it on and check the weight. I've actually never seen one in a full-price store, but people on tPf have hit the jackpot at the discount stores on occasion. HTH.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/rm-nikki-pictures-and-chat-2-a-634979-93.html


----------



## TaraP

I went out today with Dark Grey MAM and enjoyed the hot weather..


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

FrenchBulldog said:


> How is the Nikki.  Is it as heavy as people say.  I find the MAM to be no lightweight.  I was contemplating the Nikki as a more cost effective alternative to the YSL Roady.  What are things I need to look out for when shopping on Bonanza and/or EBAY.  I have a beautiful fringe Darling Hobo in an unusual deep burnt reddish leather that I got from Nordy's Outlet.  I LOVE THAT BAG and it is what sold me on Rebecca Minkoff overall.  Thanks so much.



Nikkis can be heavy, but I find the denim not too bad as far as nikkis go.  
It took me a year to find a denim nikki so you may have to be patient.  Honestly, I wore it out to the grocery for about an hour and I was fine.  I wore it out to the mall for a few hours and my shoulder was very tired.  I think for longer trips out I'd opt for a lighter bag.  But that's just my opinion.  
If you are concerned about ebay or bonanza buying, there is an authenticate thread in the shopping forum, though I don't think RM is faked really.  There are bags that look similar to RM though.


----------



## rx4dsoul

FrenchBulldog said:
			
		

> Feelin sort of like a stalker/traitor for have posted pics on the Purse Forum of me with other [no names mentioned] designer bags that I ended up not keeping.  This one, however, just sends me like no other and I am keeping my fingers crossed for longevity.  Enjoy!



It's so pretty !!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## luvs*it*

TaraP said:


> I went out today with Dark Grey MAM and enjoyed the hot weather..


 
*~*DG is a beauty!!*~*


----------



## MissRed

TaraP said:
			
		

> I went out today with Dark Grey MAM and enjoyed the hot weather..



I love it Tara!  And that sleeve is the perfect accessory!


----------



## TaraP

luvs*it* said:


> *~*DG is a beauty!!*~*






			
				MissRed said:
			
		

> I love it Tara! And that sleeve is the perfect accessory!



Thank you! I love how matte the leather is and it's so soft. 
And thanks MissRed. I'm going tomorrow for another tattoo.. _*Addicted*_


----------



## ceedoan

beachgirl38 said:


> beautiful!!!!





eehlers said:


> I don't know what looks more yummy...PH Zip or your brunch!  Love the canal shot!





discoAMOUR said:


> FUN TIMES!!! Too cute!!!





doi said:


> I so LOVE the last pic with Ms. PH Diva sitting and looking all so hot and pretty!




THANKS LADIES!!!  IT WAS A GREAT DAY!!


----------



## ceedoan

mdlovesbags said:


> Love the brunch scenes.
> 
> Robinn - I bet your MAC stole the scene at the game!
> 
> 
> Today I'm carrying my old standby - black haze MAB



thanks MD! love your cute outfit with BH MAB!!! 



TaraP said:


> Love looking at your pics! Especially when they are of PH... Seems like you had a fun, easy going day with your DH. *Those kind of days don't come around very often. You totally deserved it!*



thanks T! ITA, i think we should all enjoy those days to the fullest!!! 



gloryanh said:


> I want your life cee!! Great job, hot bags, hot hubby!



you're too cute glory!! thanks for the kind words. you, my dear, already have hot bags. since we've talked, i know you're only a few years behind me with that great job. as for hot hubby...... girl i got single older friends waiting! haha 



travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *Tara*, *disco*, *do*i!  I don't go to the salon as often as I used to when I was single...I used to be so adventurous with my hairstyle when I was younger, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!  Perfect RM companion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey *Cee*!  Yup, must take care of our tresses once in a while... we deserve it! lol.
> *Those photos are so beautiful!   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely outfit and TDF MAB *mdlovesbags*!



thank traveler!! i still haven't gone to my hair stylist yet! so busy with work - i'm planning on going this weekend. gotta tame the hair for a friend's wedding soon - gotta look my best to serve my bridesmaid duties!!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *Pardon the unfashionable outfit... just look at the bag!  I love my BH Zip MAM *



BH has me in a haze.... a "haze craze" that i don't want to end!!! 



FrenchBulldog said:


> Feelin sort of like a stalker/traitor for have posted pics on the Purse Forum of me with other [no names mentioned] designer bags that I ended up not keeping.  This one, however, just sends me like no other and I am keeping my fingers crossed for longevity.  Enjoy!



cute outfit and MAM FB!! 



TaraP said:


> I went out today with Dark Grey MAM and enjoyed the hot weather..



gorgeous tara!! MAM and sleeve!!!  your gorgeous ink reminds me of my cuz-in-law who happens to live in brooklyn - she's always texting us her new additions


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

TaraP said:


> I went out today with Dark Grey MAM and enjoyed the hot weather..



Love DG mam!  You look great TaraP!
I agree with you, that dg leather is incredible.  So soft!
Where and what are you getting today (tattoo)?


----------



## mdlovesbags

> Originally Posted by FrenchBulldog
> Feelin sort of like a stalker/traitor for have posted pics on the Purse Forum of me with other [no names mentioned] designer bags that I ended up not keeping. This one, however, just sends me like no other and I am keeping my fingers crossed for longevity. Enjoy!



Love your outfit and glasses!  I haven't seen the denim color before it is lovely!



> Originally Posted by TaraP
> I went out today with Dark Grey MAM and enjoyed the hot weather..
> 
> http://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/...p/3d3d6235.jpg
> 
> http://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/...p/8d122ace.jpg



Love dark grey and your sleeve is gorgeous - makes me wish for thin toned arms.


----------



## mdlovesbags

Still loving my black haze MAB.  Once I start using this bag it is hard to stop.


----------



## Esquared72

mdlovesbags said:


> Still loving my black haze MAB.  Once I start using this bag it is hard to stop.



Awesome outfit!  Love your suit and your shoes.  And Black Haze MAB is just the perfect finishing touch.


----------



## TaraP

mdlovesbags said:


> Still loving my black haze MAB.  Once I start using this bag it is hard to stop.



I agree with eehlers. You look awesome. Fierce with the matching cheetah top.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Love the dark grey and most of all your SLEEVE.  If I did not work in an otherwise conservative environment, I would do a sleeve.  However, I consider myself lucky that my firm has not taken a "do not conceal" stance on all the ink I currently have, which in my opinion is all in good taste and beautiful



TaraP said:


> I went out today with Dark Grey MAM and enjoyed the hot weather..


----------



## TaraP

ceedoan said:


> gorgeous tara!! MAM and sleeve!!!  your gorgeous ink reminds me of my cuz-in-law who happens to live in brooklyn - she's always texting us her new additions



Thanks Cee! I re-homed all of my Grey bags because I never had just the right Grey. I definitely think this one is the one. 




			
				Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> Love DG mam! You look great TaraP!
> I agree with you, that dg leather is incredible. So soft!
> Where and what are you getting today (tattoo)?



Thanks! I love how matte the leather is and the cute different rivets. 
I'm getting a best friends tattoo with DH..lol  We...are...corny...
It's going to be a Maneki Neko. I usually post pics in the Doo Yoo Tattoo forum. Check it out later.. It'll only be the outline though. 




			
				mdlovesbags said:
			
		

> Love dark grey and your sleeve is gorgeous - makes me wish for thin toned arms.



Thank you! You're too funny. I'm a mortician so I lift deceased remains all day.




			
				FrenchBulldog said:
			
		

> Love the dark grey and most of all your SLEEVE. If I did not work in an otherwise conservative environment, I would do a sleeve. However, I consider myself lucky that my firm has not taken a "do not conceal" stance on all the ink I currently have, which in my opinion is all in good taste and beautiful



Thank you! That's very cool of your firm that you don't have to worry about covering up. 
I've been at my job for almost 10 years now and finally decided I have made my place at the funeral home. I'm the embalmer so I do not have much contact with families so I decided to go for it! But I do have to wear long sleeves everyday to work (even in 90 degree weather) as I never know where the day brings me.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

An embalmer.  WOW!  Talking about an interesting position with job security.  I am a legal secretary and have been with my firm for almost 15 years.  Luckily, my administrator is very cool and LOVES my tattoos.  My bosses could really care less.  I have an artist whose speciality is floral and my most recent tattoo is a Hummingbird with flowers on the upper right side of my back.  I am always wearing clothing that shows either a good majority or a hint of this particular tattoo, as it is such a beautiful piece of art.  My other tattos include, a head portrait of my late English Bulldog, my kennel logo (I breed/show French Bulldogs), Cherry Blossoms, a beatnick worm (don't ask), Japanese symbol for "dog," and a fairy with flowers in the likeness of my granddaughter. What can I say - I LOVE shoes, bags, Ink and French Bulldogs!  



TaraP said:


> Thanks Cee! I re-homed all of my Grey bags because I never had just the right Grey. I definitely think this one is the one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I love how matte the leather is and the cute different rivets.
> I'm getting a best friends tattoo with DH..lol We...are...corny...
> It's going to be a Maneki Neko. I usually post pics in the Doo Yoo Tattoo forum. Check it out later.. It'll only be the outline though.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! You're too funny. I'm a mortician so I lift deceased remains all day.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! That's very cool of your firm that you don't have to worry about covering up.
> I've been at my job for almost 10 years now and finally decided I have made my place at the funeral home. I'm the embalmer so I do not have much contact with families so I decided to go for it! But I do have to wear long sleeves everyday to work (even in 90 degree weather) as I never know where the day brings me.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

I LOVE THIS PURSE.  I cannot express how happy I am to have finally found the right match.  Day 3 and I cannot get over how pretty it looks with each and every outfit.  Um, maybe I need to just put down the camera and caffeine and get back to work


----------



## AlinaRose

mdlovesbags said:


> Still loving my black haze MAB.  Once I start using this bag it is hard to stop.



I love your outfit! I just love the texture on that sweater, and it's so chic on top of animal print. Of course your MAB just takes the cake!



FrenchBulldog said:


> I LOVE THIS PURSE.  I cannot express how happy I am to have finally found the right match.  Day 3 and I cannot get over how pretty it looks with each and every outfit.  Um, maybe I need to just put down the camera and caffeine and get back to work



I love how the MAB looks with the long shoulder strap! Is that the mini MAB or the regular?


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Tara*!  I love the new cut, just getting used to the touch of my hair on my nape as I'm used to having my hair up, lol.
Hey, I love the DG on you! What a lovely neutral shade! The hardware sets it apart from the other RM DGs!  Fierce!


TaraP said:


> You always look great no matter what.. Love the BH.. How do you like the new shorter hair? Easier?





TaraP said:


> I went out today with Dark Grey MAM and enjoyed the hot weather..


 


Go, it's time to go and tame the hair!  I love weddings!  I can't forget mine - the best part was the preparation!

Thanks! My haze RMs are divine... the zip style gives the MAM so much character!


ceedoan said:


> thank traveler!! i still haven't gone to my hair stylist yet! so busy with work - i'm planning on going this weekend. gotta tame the hair for a friend's wedding soon - gotta look my best to serve my bridesmaid duties!!





ceedoan said:


> BH has me in a haze.... a "haze craze" that i don't want to end!!!


 

Hey *FrenchBulldog*!   You can totally rock a MAM!  I love the way the Denim color worked for outfits!  I love the tie-died dress! Super cool!


FrenchBulldog said:


> Feelin sort of like a stalker/traitor for have posted pics on the Purse Forum of me with other [no names mentioned] designer bags that I ended up not keeping. This one, however, just sends me like no other and I am keeping my fingers crossed for longevity. Enjoy!





FrenchBulldog said:


> I LOVE THIS PURSE. I cannot express how happy I am to have finally found the right match. Day 3 and I cannot get over how pretty it looks with each and every outfit. Um, maybe I need to just put down the camera and caffeine and get back to work


 

Lovely outfit *mdlovesbags*!   Beautiful MAB!!! 


mdlovesbags said:


> Still loving my black haze MAB. Once I start using this bag it is hard to stop.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Me with my wind-dried wavy hair.... Black & White Straw MAM is perfect for a beach outing!*


----------



## TaraP

FrenchBulldog said:


> I LOVE THIS PURSE.  I cannot express how happy I am to have finally found the right match.  Day 3 and I cannot get over how pretty it looks with each and every outfit.  Um, maybe I need to just put down the camera and caffeine and get back to work



You look great! I love stripes! You can never go wrong with stripes imo.. Also love your bag worn crossbody! 





			
				FrenchBulldog said:
			
		

> An embalmer. WOW! Talking about an interesting position with job security. I am a legal secretary and have been with my firm for almost 15 years. Luckily, my administrator is very cool and LOVES my tattoos. My bosses could really care less. I have an artist whose speciality is floral and my most recent tattoo is a Hummingbird with flowers on the upper right side of my back. I am always wearing clothing that shows either a good majority or a hint of this particular tattoo, as it is such a beautiful piece of art. My other tattos include, a head portrait of my late English Bulldog, my kennel logo (I breed/show French Bulldogs), Cherry Blossoms, a beatnick worm (don't ask), Japanese symbol for "dog," and a fairy with flowers in the likeness of my granddaughter. What can I say - I LOVE shoes, bags, Ink and French Bulldogs!



I would love to see pics of your work! I too, have a portrait of my late Yorkie Diva. Not sure it you have been to the tattoo subforum before but when you get a moment check it out and if you could share pics that would be awesome...

Here are links to pics of my work..

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/doo-yoo-tattoo-34754-156.html#post18139407

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/doo-yoo-tattoo-34754-182.html#post20260326

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/doo-yoo-tattoo-34754-186.html#post20579009


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> *Me with my wind-dried wavy hair.... Black & White Straw MAM is perfect for a beach outing!*



Love the air dried hair and straw MAM! I swear you have the best legs ever! 




			
				travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Hey, I love the DG on you! What a lovely neutral shade! The hardware sets it apart from the other RM DGs! Fierce!



Thanks! After 3 failed attempts at a new RM, as all of them got returned, I am so happy to love a new MAM.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Thank you.  Its the Mini.  I really don't understand why they made the strap non-adjustable.  



AlinaRose said:


> I love your outfit! I just love the texture on that sweater, and it's so chic on top of animal print. Of course your MAB just takes the cake!
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the MAB looks with the long shoulder strap! Is that the mini MAB or the regular?


----------



## scoobiesmomma

travelerscloset said:


> *Me with my wind-dried wavy hair.... Black & White Straw MAM is perfect for a beach outing!*



Ah, I love that bag!!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

TaraP said:


> Thanks Cee! I re-homed all of my Grey bags because I never had just the right Grey. I definitely think this one is the one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I love how matte the leather is and the cute different rivets.
> I'm getting a best friends tattoo with DH..lol  We...are...corny...
> It's going to be a Maneki Neko. I usually post pics in the Doo Yoo Tattoo forum. Check it out later.. It'll only be the outline though.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! You're too funny. I'm a mortician so I lift deceased remains all day.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! That's very cool of your firm that you don't have to worry about covering up.
> I've been at my job for almost 10 years now and finally decided I have made my place at the funeral home. I'm the embalmer so I do not have much contact with families so I decided to go for it! But I do have to wear long sleeves everyday to work (even in 90 degree weather) as I never know where the day brings me.



That's really sweet!  I will have to watch for your pictures of the matching tattoos.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Adorable bag.  I wish my hair would dry wavy - mine just dries into a tangled mass of Lil Orphan Annie curls!



travelerscloset said:


> *Me with my wind-dried wavy hair.... Black & White Straw MAM is perfect for a beach outing!*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you   You make me blush 

Don't you just love the feeling of finding the perfect RM?  
Lol, I've been lucky that I love 99% of the RM's I've bought... I'm oceans away and I can't imagine the hassle of returning a bag.  

Another shot with my straw MAM on the last day of our company team-building activity...






TaraP said:


> Love the air dried hair and straw MAM! I swear you have the best legs ever!
> Thanks! After 3 failed attempts at a new RM, as all of them got returned, I am so happy to love a new MAM.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

FrenchBulldog said:


> I LOVE THIS PURSE.  I cannot express how happy I am to have finally found the right match.  Day 3 and I cannot get over how pretty it looks with each and every outfit.  Um, maybe I need to just put down the camera and caffeine and get back to work



I love Denim and the MAM looks great on you worn cross body! Glad you find found an RM that's perfect for you!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

I love it. You're effortlessly pretty and love your bags!!!



travelerscloset said:


> Thank you   You make me blush
> 
> Don't you just love the feeling of finding the perfect RM?
> Lol, I've been lucky that I love 99% of the RM's I've bought... I'm oceans away and I can't imagine the hassle of returning a bag.
> 
> Another shot with my straw MAM on the last day of our company team-building activity...


----------



## discoAMOUR

My *BQP* and My mom's *Fine Wine Croc Rikki*--look how smooshy she is! That Rikki feels AMAZING under your hands! Just folds in on you!


----------



## mdlovesbags

> My BQP and My mom's Fine Wine Croc Rikki--look how smooshy she is! That Rikki feels AMAZING under your hands! Just folds in on you!



Gorgeous bags!  The BQP looks like a Chanel.


----------



## discoAMOUR

mdlovesbags said:


> Gorgeous bags!  The BQP looks like a Chanel.



Thanks so much.  You know, A LOT of people tell me that in the street. I never thought that when I first got it...but HEEEYYYYYYY!!!!! Closest I'm gonna get for now! lol Love it!


----------



## TaraP

discoAMOUR said:


> My *BQP* and My mom's *Fine Wine Croc Rikki*--look how smooshy she is! That Rikki feels AMAZING under your hands! Just folds in on you!



Love them! Love the car shots!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Getting ready to pick up the hubby!


----------



## Esquared72

hollywoodbadgrl said:
			
		

> Getting ready to pick up the hubby!



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Getting ready to pick up the hubby!



Looks great! I am really liking this combo! 

I'm MIA...but was out with *Miss DB* today and snap this pic!


----------



## luvs*it*

discoAMOUR said:


> My *BQP* and My mom's *Fine Wine Croc Rikki*--look how smooshy she is! That Rikki feels AMAZING under your hands! Just folds in on you!


 


hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Getting ready to pick up the hubby!


 


scoobiesmomma said:


> Looks great! I am really liking this combo!
> 
> I'm MIA...but was out with *Miss DB* today and snap this pic!


 
*~*Ladies...what beautiful bags you all have!!!!!!   *~*


----------



## discoAMOUR

TaraP said:


> Love them! Love the car shots!





luvs*it* said:


> *~*Ladies...what beautiful bags you all have!!!!!!   *~*



Thanks so much, ladies!!!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Getting ready to pick up the hubby!



FUN!



scoobiesmomma said:


> Looks great! I am really liking this combo!
> 
> I'm MIA...but was out with *Miss DB* today and snap this pic!



^LOVELY color!!!


----------



## missmoz

scoobiesmomma said:


> Looks great! I am really liking this combo!
> 
> I'm MIA...but was out with *Miss DB* today and snap this pic!



beautiful!


----------



## Esquared72

Here's a ghostly window mod shot to kick off your weekend...taken from my office window this morning.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *scoobiesmomma*!  She's special 


scoobiesmomma said:


> Ah, I love that bag!!!


 


Thank you *FrenchBulldog*!  Lil Orphan Annie?!  That's cute!


FrenchBulldog said:


> Adorable bag. I wish my hair would dry wavy - mine just dries into a tangled mass of Lil Orphan Annie curls!


 


Thank you *disco*!   Back at'cha! 


discoAMOUR said:


> I love it. You're effortlessly pretty and love your bags!!!


 

Wow!  Look at how they glisten like gems! 


discoAMOUR said:


> My *BQP* and My mom's *Fine Wine Croc Rikki*--look how smooshy she is! That Rikki feels AMAZING under your hands! Just folds in on you!


 

She's elegant looking!  Divine!  


scoobiesmomma said:


> Looks great! I am really liking this combo!
> 
> I'm MIA...but was out with *Miss DB* today and snap this pic!


 


Cool! 


hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Getting ready to pick up the hubby!


 


Ghostly?  It's more like ENCHANTING!!! 


eehlers said:


> Here's a ghostly window mod shot to kick off your weekend...taken from my office window this morning.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

That is so cool!



eehlers said:


> Here's a ghostly window mod shot to kick off your weekend...taken from my office window this morning.


----------



## Fashion1

Love the ghostly pic lol!! Here's some with Pearl MAB, 2012 Plum MAB and 2009 Glazed Olive Beloved.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^Love Pearl!! I have to tell you that I honestly was not a fan of it when it first came out, but have grown to really love it! It's funny how that seems to happen with me and certain bags!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Going bye bye!!


----------



## travelerscloset

I think I've said it before Fashion - I love your closet! Those MABs are amazing! Pearl MAB is so lovely! Thank you for modeling the Beloved! Now I know that I need one 


Fashion1 said:


> Love the ghostly pic lol!! Here's some with Pearl MAB, 2012 Plum MAB and 2009 Glazed Olive Beloved.




That gorgeous bag looks very versatile HBD! I can see it for casual & dressed-up outfits!


hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Going bye bye!!


----------



## Fashion1

Thanks Travelers and Scoobiesmomma! Scoobie, at the time I bought Pearl it was sitting on Ebay for forever and I wasn't even sure about it. But it took my breath away when I opened it! Funny how our tastes change. TC, you need a Beloved! It's a great bag.


----------



## sandc

Fashion1 said:


> Love the ghostly pic lol!! Here's some with Pearl MAB, 2012 Plum MAB and 2009 Glazed Olive Beloved.



All 3 look great on you!  Especially love the MABs!


----------



## sandc

I took my LV Azur NF on vacation and I put my pale grey mini 5-zip in it so I would have a little bag to take with me out to dinner, etc.

Here I am getting ready to leave the hotel to go for a quick dinner at a casual beachside restaurant.  The lighting sucks in this pic, but this gives a good idea of size.






This was our first time trying 5 Guys.






Next to the beach







5 Zip and her morning latte 






And lastly, hanging out on the balcony of our room


----------



## travelerscloset

Nice to see you again *sandc*!
I love the size!  It's so beautiful how the color of the 5-zip blends with the sand!  


sandc said:


> I took my LV Azur NF on vacation and I put my pale grey mini 5-zip in it so I would have a little bag to take with me out to dinner, etc.
> 
> Here I am getting ready to leave the hotel to go for a quick dinner at a casual beachside restaurant.  The lighting sucks in this pic, but this gives a good idea of size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was our first time trying 5 Guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to the beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Zip and her morning latte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, hanging out on the balcony of our room


----------



## TaraP

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Getting ready to pick up the hubby!






			
				hollywoodbadgrl said:
			
		

> Going bye bye!!



Love your Bombe! It looks great on you! Loving your action shots.. Don't you just love the big back pocket? It's perfect for easy access...


----------



## TaraP

scoobiesmomma said:


> Looks great! I am really liking this combo!
> 
> I'm MIA...but was out with *Miss DB* today and snap this pic!



So pretty! You really capture her in all her beauty... 




			
				eehlers said:
			
		

> Here's a ghostly window mod shot to kick off your weekend...taken from my office window this morning.



Great pic! 




			
				Fashion1 said:
			
		

> Love the ghostly pic lol!! Here's some with Pearl MAB, 2012 Plum MAB and 2009 Glazed Olive Beloved.



Love your RMs! I'm especially crushing on the Plum, it's beautiful! I like when you post because in your pics if you look beyond the bags, there are beautiful cuffs and watches and rings that you wear. Sensory overload..


----------



## TaraP

sandc said:


> I took my LV Azur NF on vacation and I put my pale grey mini 5-zip in it so I would have a little bag to take with me out to dinner, etc.
> 
> Here I am getting ready to leave the hotel to go for a quick dinner at a casual beachside restaurant.  The lighting sucks in this pic, but this gives a good idea of size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was our first time trying 5 Guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to the beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Zip and her morning latte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, hanging out on the balcony of our room



The Mini MAC looks awesome on you! Looks like she came in handy. Let me just say I would kill right now to be where you were. Hope you had an amazing vaca!


----------



## missmoz

Fashion1 said:


> Love the ghostly pic lol!! Here's some with Pearl MAB, 2012 Plum MAB and 2009 Glazed Olive Beloved.



Fashion, love your pics!  I was wondering because I had been watching a recent auction... is pearl the official color of the MAB?  Someone had listed a simone clutch in "silver streak" and the pics look awfully close to your pearl color, but I was not sure.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




sandc said:


> I took my LV Azur NF on vacation and I put my pale grey mini 5-zip in it so I would have a little bag to take with me out to dinner, etc.
> 
> Here I am getting ready to leave the hotel to go for a quick dinner at a casual beachside restaurant.  The lighting sucks in this pic, but this gives a good idea of size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was our first time trying 5 Guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to the beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Zip and her morning latte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, hanging out on the balcony of our room



sandc, love the pics!  the keys are so beautiful!!!  Makes me want to go there.  The closest I've been to the area is miami.  Love the pale grey mini mac!  That color is fabulous.  Did you have any issues w/denim transfer when wearing crossbody?  I have to say that my most beloved RMs are in grey.  I had denim transfer on my grey gator embossed covet that I was easily able to get out with apple conditioner (not the cleaner), so I have to say I am very happy with how that leather has held up.


----------



## sandc

missmoz said:


> sandc, love the pics!  the keys are so beautiful!!!  Makes me want to go there.  The closest I've been to the area is miami.  Love the pale grey mini mac!  That color is fabulous.  Did you have any issues w/denim transfer when wearing crossbody?  I have to say that my most beloved RMs are in grey.  I had denim transfer on my grey gator embossed covet that I was easily able to get out with apple conditioner (not the cleaner), so I have to say I am very happy with how that leather has held up.



Thanks!  We actually weren't in the Keys. We were at Clearwater Beach on the Gulf of Mexico side. 

I just checked my bag over and I see zero denim transfer and I did wear it crossbody. It was a great bag to have on this trip!


----------



## missmoz

sandc said:


> Thanks!  We actually weren't in the Keys. We were at Clearwater Beach on the Gulf of Mexico side.
> 
> I just checked my bag over and I see zero denim transfer and I did wear it crossbody. It was a great bag to have on this trip!



LOL I thought I read someone was going to the keys.... guess I assumed it was you!  Clearwater beach looks so pretty!!!  And great to hear that your mini has held up nicely!


----------



## Fashion1

missmoz said:


> Fashion, love your pics! I was wondering because I had been watching a recent auction... is pearl the official color of the MAB? Someone had listed a simone clutch in "silver streak" and the pics look awfully close to your pearl color, but I was not sure. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> sandc, love the pics! the keys are so beautiful!!! Makes me want to go there. The closest I've been to the area is miami. Love the pale grey mini mac! That color is fabulous. Did you have any issues w/denim transfer when wearing crossbody? I have to say that my most beloved RMs are in grey. I had denim transfer on my grey gator embossed covet that I was easily able to get out with apple conditioner (not the cleaner), so I have to say I am very happy with how that leather has held up.


 
Hi! Yes my MAB is Pearl, not Silver Streak. Silver Streak does have some pink undertones but is much more on the silver side than pink and is a metallic, where Pearl is definitely pink and not a metallic, although it does shimmer in the sun and has a sheen to it. Woo, that was a long sentence. Hope that helps!


----------



## beachgirl38

Fashion1 said:


> Love the ghostly pic lol!! Here's some with Pearl MAB, 2012 Plum MAB and 2009 Glazed Olive Beloved.


 
All of your bags are gorgeous!  Love the Pearl MAB the best & the plum is so pretty!  I also LOVE that blue ring you are wearing!  It really pops & looks great with your coloring, hair & that Pearl MAB!


----------



## Fashion1

beachgirl38 said:


> All of your bags are gorgeous! Love the Pearl MAB the best & the plum is so pretty! I also LOVE that blue ring you are wearing! It really pops & looks great with your coloring, hair & that Pearl MAB!


 
Thank you! It's a YSL Arty Ring in Turquoise. That's another obsession, lol!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you   You make me blush
> 
> Don't you just love the feeling of finding the perfect RM?
> Lol, I've been lucky that I love 99% of the RM's I've bought... I'm oceans away and I can't imagine the hassle of returning a bag.
> 
> Another shot with my straw MAM on the last day of our company team-building activity...



love it!! you have killer legs traveler!!! danggggggg, HOTTIE on the loose!!! 



discoAMOUR said:


> My *BQP* and My mom's *Fine Wine Croc Rikki*--look how smooshy she is! That Rikki feels AMAZING under your hands! Just folds in on you!



ahhhh, LOVE LOVE!!!! okay mama deedee's fine wine croc rikki has totally convinced me to keep my mustard croc MAMM - been on the fence the last couple days (cause i'm such a fickle pickle!! ) but i don't think i can let her go, she's the first one i've ever seen listed!!


----------



## ceedoan

eehlers said:


> Here's a ghostly window mod shot to kick off your weekend...taken from my office window this morning.



yay, lady jade i've missed u!! cute shot eehlers!! 



Fashion1 said:


> Love the ghostly pic lol!! Here's some with Pearl MAB, 2012 Plum MAB and 2009 Glazed Olive Beloved.



lovely lovely MABs fashion!! equally lovely is your turquoise arty!!!! i need one in my life like now!!! hehe btw, when'd u get that glazed olive beloved?? it's gorgeous!!


----------



## ceedoan

sandc said:


> I took my LV Azur NF on vacation and I put my pale grey mini 5-zip in it so I would have a little bag to take with me out to dinner, etc.
> 
> Here I am getting ready to leave the hotel to go for a quick dinner at a casual beachside restaurant.  The lighting sucks in this pic, but this gives a good idea of size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was our first time trying 5 Guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to the beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Zip and her morning latte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, hanging out on the balcony of our room




yay! the adventures of "sandc" - how i've missed them since your NYC trip!! that water looks gorgeous, looks like yall had a blast! btw, i haven't tried five guys either but hear it's "da bomb" hehe. i love seeing grey mini 5-zip!


----------



## sandc

ceedoan said:


> yay! the adventures of "sandc" - how i've missed them since your NYC trip!! that water looks gorgeous, looks like yall had a blast! btw, i haven't tried five guys either but hear it's "da bomb" hehe. i love seeing grey mini 5-zip!



Thanks Ceedoan!  5 Guys was pretty good. Better than regular fast food.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

TaraP said:


> Love your Bombe! It looks great on you! Loving your action shots.. Don't you just love the big back pocket? It's perfect for easy access...



Loving my back pocket so much I keep my work badge in there along with my pen.


----------



## ceedoan

mustard croc MAMM's first outing!!! i'm SOOOOO glad i decided to keep her!! what was i thinking listing her??!?!!  note to self: GET YOUR HAIR CUT ALREADY!!!  (my appt is this thursday! hehe)


----------



## lucybelle

Super cute ceedoan, looks great with your outfit!


----------



## kiwishopper

ceedoan said:


> mustard croc MAMM's first outing!!! i'm SOOOOO glad i decided to keep her!! what was i thinking listing her??!?!!  note to self: GET YOUR HAIR CUT ALREADY!!!  (my appt is this thursday! hehe)



Looking cute! I love me some yellow bags too!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

ceedoan said:


> mustard croc MAMM's first outing!!! i'm SOOOOO glad i decided to keep her!! what was i thinking listing her??!?!!  note to self: GET YOUR HAIR CUT ALREADY!!!  (my appt is this thursday! hehe)



This bag looks so perfect on you!! Good choice on keeping her!!  Makes me want a MAMM...not sure what I'd ever do with it though!


----------



## JennyErin

Cee your mustard croc MAMM looks amazing on you! The car pic is awesome!


----------



## penguininaboat

ceedoan said:
			
		

> mustard croc MAMM's first outing!!! i'm SOOOOO glad i decided to keep her!! what was i thinking listing her??!?!!  note to self: GET YOUR HAIR CUT ALREADY!!!  (my appt is this thursday! hehe)



Cute! I think you will be VERY glad you kept her. The MAMM is surprisingly versatile.


----------



## missmoz

ceedoan said:


> mustard croc MAMM's first outing!!! i'm SOOOOO glad i decided to keep her!! what was i thinking listing her??!?!!  note to self: GET YOUR HAIR CUT ALREADY!!!  (my appt is this thursday! hehe)



as always  :coolpics:


----------



## travelerscloset

At the local barbershop with my magenta croc mam and my boys...


----------



## OMG3kids

I took my wine w/gold hw Mini Mac out yesterday and totally forgot to take a pic!! It was the first time I'd worn it in a year--forgot how much I love it and got a ton of "awesome bag!" comments.  Next time I'll snap a pic!


----------



## MJDaisy

blurry pic but here i am with my mini mac on a night out with the girls


----------



## doi

MJDaisy said:


> blurry pic but here i am with my mini mac on a night out with the girls



You look so cute, MJ!  So pretty!  Your picture made me smile - looked like you were having such a good time.  I need a night out!!! 



travelerscloset said:


> At the local barbershop with my magenta croc mam and my boys...



Ack...that MAM is yummmmm!  Wish I grabbed me one, too!!



ceedoan said:


> mustard croc MAMM's first outing!!! i'm SOOOOO glad i decided to keep her!! what was i thinking listing her??!?!!  note to self: GET YOUR HAIR CUT ALREADY!!!  (my appt is this thursday! hehe)



I still cannot believe you listed her.  She looks AWESOME on you!!!



Fashion1 said:


> Love the ghostly pic lol!! Here's some with Pearl MAB, 2012 Plum MAB and 2009 Glazed Olive Beloved.



Oooohhhh...that Pearl and that Plum are beautiful!!!  Is it hard to take care of the Pearl one?



sandc said:


> I took my LV Azur NF on vacation and I put my pale grey mini 5-zip in it so I would have a little bag to take with me out to dinner, etc.
> 
> Here I am getting ready to leave the hotel to go for a quick dinner at a casual beachside restaurant.  The lighting sucks in this pic, but this gives a good idea of size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was our first time trying 5 Guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to the beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Zip and her morning latte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, hanging out on the balcony of our room



These photos of the 5 Zip are great!  I love the balcony shot!!!  I swear, RM should take a look at all the photos here on the forum and pay people to use them.  I bet more people would buy their stuff.  :giggles:  You're making ME want one!!



hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Going bye bye!!



She looks so shiny and sparkly!  Very pretty!


----------



## travelerscloset

What a fun photo! I love the pop of color of the mini mac!


MJDaisy said:


> blurry pic but here i am with my mini mac on a night out with the girls


----------



## travelerscloset

*Magenta croc MAM with me to work*


----------



## TaraP

ceedoan said:


> mustard croc MAMM's first outing!!! i'm SOOOOO glad i decided to keep her!! what was i thinking listing her??!?!!  note to self: GET YOUR HAIR CUT ALREADY!!!  (my appt is this thursday! hehe)



I love the mini mini on you! Glad she is still a part of your RM family...


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> At the local barbershop with my magenta croc mam and my boys...






			
				travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Magenta croc MAM with me to work



Perfect pics to show how versatile a RM could be. It looks great with you dress down clothes and super pretty with your work outfit.


----------



## TaraP

MJDaisy said:


> blurry pic but here i am with my mini mac on a night out with the girls



Looks like you had a fun night! Great pic!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

MJDaisy said:


> blurry pic but here i am with my mini mac on a night out with the girls



Cute pic!! Looks like a great time!



travelerscloset said:


> *Magenta croc MAM with me to work*



What a great pop of colour!!


----------



## ceedoan

lucybelle said:


> Super cute ceedoan, looks great with your outfit!


 
thanks lucybelle! 



kiwishopper said:


> Looking cute! I love me some yellow bags too!!


 
thanks kiwi!! it's been a few days since your last mod shots - what gives! give the pple more!!! hehe



scoobiesmomma said:


> This bag looks so perfect on you!! Good choice on keeping her!!  *Makes me want a MAMM...not sure what I'd ever do with it though![/*QUOTE]
> 
> lol, yeah it's small but surprisingly fits everything a regular MAC does!! it's such a convenient crossbody and cute to carry in the arm nook as well  u should totally get one just to say u have all three Morning After sizes!!! YES!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

ceedoan said:


> lol, yeah it's small but surprisingly fits everything a regular MAC does!! it's such a convenient crossbody and cute to carry in the arm nook as well  *u should totally get one just to say u have all three Morning After sizes!!! YES!*



LOL...love your justification!!


----------



## ceedoan

JennyErin said:


> Cee your mustard croc MAMM looks amazing on you! The car pic is awesome!


 

thanks JE!!! where have u been, we miss ya!! (LV forum?? lol)  how's our cute preggars mama doing??


----------



## ceedoan

penguininaboat said:


> Cute! I think you will be VERY glad you kept her. *The MAMM is surprisingly versatile*.


 
PB - ITA! it's compact yet fits everything i can fit into my reg MAC! it's just so friggin cute!! i love mustard croc!


missmoz said:


> as always :coolpics:


 you're a doll!! thanks missmoz!! 



doi said:


> I still cannot believe you listed her. She looks AWESOME on you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *I swear, RM should take a look at all the photos here on the forum and pay people to use them. I bet more people would buy their stuff. *:giggles: You're making ME want one!!


 
seriously, i totally would've regretted it!! 
and ITA, the pics on here are AWESOME!!! RM team should totally use them in their ad campaigns! 



TaraP said:


> I love the mini mini on you! Glad she is still a part of your RM family...


 
thanks tara!! DITTO! btw your avatar of bruno is totally killin me with cuteness!!! look at that face!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> At the local barbershop with my magenta croc mam and my boys...


 



travelerscloset said:


> *Magenta croc MAM with me to work*


 
traveler, why must u taunt me with your gorgeous magenta croc MAM!!! u know i love the embossed leathers!!! it's so gorgeous and RARE! i totally want one!!! you look awesome - just goes to show croc MAM can be worn with a casual outfit or more dressy - love the gray + fuchsia!




MJDaisy said:


> blurry pic but here i am with my mini mac on a night out with the girls


 
aww i love girls night out!! lookin' so cute MJ!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> *Magenta croc MAM with me to work*



ooo magenta is a deep pink. i'm loving it on you.


----------



## Esquared72

Wine MAB heard I was wearing dark red today and asked to come out and play.


----------



## MJDaisy

aw thanks for all the kind words ladies! girls night was so fun! here is a photo of me with mini mac again...a more casual outfit! wore this on a first date. casual coffee!


----------



## TaraP

eehlers said:


> Wine MAB heard I was wearing dark red today and asked to come out and play.



Ooo.. Very nice! You look great in red..


----------



## TaraP

MJDaisy said:


> aw thanks for all the kind words ladies! girls night was so fun! here is a photo of me with mini mac again...a more casual outfit! wore this on a first date. casual coffee!



Love your mini MAC... You look great for your date! Was he worthy of a 2nd date?


----------



## MJDaisy

TaraP said:


> Love your mini MAC... You look great for your date! Was he worthy of a 2nd date?



no! sadly the mac was the best part of the date...lol he was quite terrible! he didn't ask me one single question about myself in 3 hours and just blabbbbbed about himself!


----------



## TaraP

MJDaisy said:


> no! sadly the mac was the best part of the date...lol he was quite terrible! he didn't ask me one single question about myself in 3 hours and just blabbbbbed about himself!



Yuck! Isn't that the worst. X him off the list. Gotta go through the losers to get to the good guys...


----------



## Esquared72

TaraP said:


> Yuck! Isn't that the worst. X him off the list. Gotta go through the losers to get to the good guys...



So true - I had to kiss a heck of a lot of frogs before one of them turned into a prince.

Sorry *MJDaisy* - those dates are the WORST! Like you have nothing better to do with your time then hear someone pontificate about themselves for a couple of hours - heck, he could do that in a mirror and save you both some time!


----------



## beagly911

eehlers said:


> Wine MAB heard I was wearing dark red today and asked to come out and play.


Great look eehlers!!  Your MAB is gorgeous!!


----------



## beagly911

MJDaisy said:


> aw thanks for all the kind words ladies! girls night was so fun! here is a photo of me with mini mac again...a more casual outfit! wore this on a first date. casual coffee!


 Cute outfit!!  I love the pop of color from mini mac!!  Sorry the first date was a dud!!


----------



## beagly911

Here's my outfit for the day:
Calvin Klein dress and shrug, purple suede CL's and my cream MAM(with sig hardware)






I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this RM!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

A rare warm summer-like day with my trusty Red MAC


----------



## TaraP

ceedoan said:


> thanks tara!! DITTO! btw your avatar of bruno is totally killin me with cuteness!!! look at that face!!!!!!!!!



Thanks! I love him so much.. There are thousands of pics of him on my phone.


----------



## TaraP

beagly911 said:


> Here's my outfit for the day:
> Calvin Klein dress and shrug, purple suede CL's and my cream MAM(with sig hardware)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this RM!!!



You look beautiful! Were you going somewhere special? Or just felt like getting beautified today...


----------



## TaraP

kiwishopper said:


> A rare warm summer-like day with my trusty Red MAC



You look hot... Love your boho chic look....


----------



## ceedoan

eehlers said:


> Wine MAB heard I was wearing dark red today and asked to come out and play.



cute!!! and wine is sooo devine!! 



MJDaisy said:


> aw thanks for all the kind words ladies! girls night was so fun! here is a photo of me with mini mac again...a more casual outfit! wore this on a first date. casual coffee!



u look so cute!! love the leopard sandals and that pop of teal mini mac!!



MJDaisy said:


> no! sadly the mac was the best part of the date...lol he was quite terrible! *he didn't ask me one single question about myself in 3 hours and just blabbbbbed about himself!*



what a LOSER!!! you're too good for him anyway! at least it was just coffee and you could get away with the quickness!!! imagine if it was dinner and drinks.... yikes!


----------



## beagly911

kiwishopper said:


> A rare warm summer-like day with my trusty Red MAC


 Great look and your MAC is awesome!!! Love the color!!


----------



## ceedoan

beagly911 said:


> Here's my outfit for the day:
> Calvin Klein dress and shrug, purple suede CL's and my cream MAM(with sig hardware)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this RM!!!



u look great beagly!! cream MAM w/ siggy looks is perfect with your outfit!



kiwishopper said:


> A rare warm summer-like day with my trusty Red MAC



i always love seeing red MAC!!! u look fabulous as always kiwi!!


----------



## beagly911

TaraP said:


> You look beautiful! Were you going somewhere special? Or just felt like getting beautified today...


 Nope, just my usual "dress" for work, I just usually forget to add my RM to the pic.....I'm a CL girl with a side RM passion...I'll try to remember to add the RM's more!! Eventhough I only have two right now (yes there are more to come if I can stop buying CL's hehe)


----------



## beagly911

ceedoan said:


> u look great beagly!! cream MAM w/ siggy looks is perfect with your outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> i always love seeing red MAC!!! u look fabulous as always kiwi!!


 Thank you ceedoan, it is truly perfect with any outfit!!!  Lovely color and it is so soft and mushy!!!  Heaven!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

eehlers said:


> Wine MAB heard I was wearing dark red today and asked to come out and play.



eehlers....gradiant wine MAB is gorgeous as always!



MJDaisy said:


> aw thanks for all the kind words ladies! girls night was so fun! here is a photo of me with mini mac again...a more casual outfit! wore this on a first date. casual coffee!



PERFECT AQUA COLOR MINI MAC! and fabulous choice for a cute coffee date.



beagly911 said:


> Here's my outfit for the day:
> Calvin Klein dress and shrug, purple suede CL's and my cream MAM(with sig hardware)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this RM!!!



Saucy heels!!! And very nice dress on you...I'm lovin your cream MAM too!



kiwishopper said:


> A rare warm summer-like day with my trusty Red MAC



So cute! hot pop of RED!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you lovely Minkettes!  Magenta croc was a great find... The color and leather is beyond words.
Cee...the croc trim is amazing!  a rare gem!
Tara... ITA, RM is so versatile!


scoobiesmomma said:


> What a great pop of colour!!





ceedoan said:


> traveler, why must u taunt me with your gorgeous magenta croc MAM!!! u know i love the embossed leathers!!! it's so gorgeous and RARE! i totally want one!!! you look awesome - just goes to show croc MAM can be worn with a casual outfit or more dressy - love the gray + fuchsia!





discoAMOUR said:


> ooo magenta is a deep pink. i'm loving it on you.





TaraP said:


> Perfect pics to show how versatile a RM could be. It looks great with you dress down clothes and super pretty with your work outfit.


----------



## travelerscloset

I realize now that Wine in MAB size is super rare! You and Wine MAB are gorgeous *eehlers*!





eehlers said:


> Wine MAB heard I was wearing dark red today and asked to come out and play.




I love the outfit *MJ*!  Super laid back and chic and the same time!  Lovely!


MJDaisy said:


> aw thanks for all the kind words ladies! girls night was so fun! here is a photo of me with mini mac again...a more casual outfit! wore this on a first date. casual coffee!




I love the cream against the gray *bea*!   That pair of shoes is so sexy!


beagly911 said:


> Here's my outfit for the day:
> Calvin Klein dress and shrug, purple suede CL's and my cream MAM(with sig hardware)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this RM!!!




What can I say, another perfect shot! You + red MAC = beautiful to the nth power!


kiwishopper said:


> A rare warm summer-like day with my trusty Red MAC


----------



## travelerscloset

*Wearing a Filipiniana dress with Cheetah MAM *


----------



## doi

travelerscloset said:


> *Wearing a Filipiniana dress with Cheetah MAM *



Lol.  Oh, traveler, you are soooo cool to be wearing the Cheetah with that dress!  I love it!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Lol, I thought, "the terno's color is so plain and I need some contrast... " I thought of the magenta croc but opted for the cheetah at the last minute. 


doi said:


> Lol. Oh, traveler, you are soooo cool to be wearing the Cheetah with that dress! I love it!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Thanks everyone. I love my red RM!
Travel the dress is beautiful!! So is the leopard mam 




travelerscloset said:


> *Wearing a Filipiniana dress with Cheetah MAM *


----------



## Robinn

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Wearing a Filipiniana dress with Cheetah MAM



That's an awesome combo.  Kind of leather and lace, or feminine with an edge. 

This was me on Saturday.  Does my fuschia MAM scream "don't mess with me car repairman, I know what I am talking about"...... Lol, I wore the most girly bag ever to go to the car repair shop.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Super casual outfit today, shopping with *DB MAM*...


----------



## scoobiesmomma

travelerscloset said:


> *Wearing a Filipiniana dress with Cheetah MAM *



Love this pairing!


----------



## doi

scoobiesmomma said:
			
		

> Super casual outfit today, shopping with DB MAM...



This has got to be one of the prettiest bags ever!  Hope I find one soon. *sigh*


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

scoobiesmomma said:


> Super casual outfit today, shopping with *DB MAM*...



If you keep posting pictures of this gorgeous bag, I'm going to have to go to FL and visit DB MAM!    So pretty!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

One of the reasons I love RMs is that it just goes with almost ANYoutfits! I'd completely do an almost PJ outfit and pair it with a bright colour RM (sorry *Robinn* I didn't mean your outfit is PJ but you know what I mean )



Robinn said:


> That's an awesome combo. Kind of leather and lace, or feminine with an edge.
> 
> This was me on Saturday. Does my fuschia MAM scream "don't mess with me car repairman, I know what I am talking about"...... Lol, I wore the most girly bag ever to go to the car repair shop.
> 
> View attachment 1697410


----------



## scoobiesmomma

doi said:


> This has got to be one of the prettiest bags ever!  Hope I find one soon. *sigh*


Thank you! I am keeping my eyes peeled...hope you can find one soon! Wonder if RM would do a SO for this since so many girls seem interested? It's worth a shot!



Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> If you keep posting pictures of this gorgeous bag, I'm going to have to go to FL and visit DB MAM!    So pretty!!!



I love visitors and would love to meet you *HGG*! Come anytime, you are more than welcome!!  Just be sure to bring a few of your RM's too!


----------



## VydaVeda

scoobiesmomma said:


> Super casual outfit today, shopping with *DB MAM*...


 
That bag is so pretty


----------



## Robinn

kiwishopper said:


> One of the reasons I love RMs is that it just goes with almost ANYoutfits! I'd completely do an almost PJ outfit and pair it with a bright colour RM (sorry *Robinn* I didn't mean your outfit is PJ but you know what I mean )



No I do know what you mean.  Jeans and a white tee or any color tee that would be boring can really PoP when you add a fun RM color bag.


----------



## OMG3kids

Robinn said:
			
		

> No I do know what you mean.  Jeans and a white tee or any color tee that would be boring can really PoP when you add a fun RM color bag.



One of the reasons I love them!!


----------



## chloesmom2006

scoobiesmomma said:


> Super casual outfit today, shopping with *DB MAM*...



WOW this is such a beautiful color! This MAM looks great on you scoobiesmomma!  Perfection!


----------



## chloesmom2006

Ladies this thread has become one of my favorite threads to check-out on tpf.  You all look so beautiful modeling these amazing bags! I love seeing everyone's different styles and how the different RM styles compliment the varied looks. Keep it up ladies!


----------



## doi

scoobiesmomma said:


> Thank you! I am keeping my eyes peeled...hope you can find one soon! Wonder if RM would do a SO for this since so many girls seem interested? It's worth a shot!
> 
> 
> 
> I love visitors and would love to meet you *HGG*! Come anytime, you are more than welcome!!  Just be sure to bring a few of your RM's too!



I keep going back to your pic and TaraP's Dirty Bubblegum (what started it all for me)...and I always end up staring at those photos, shaking my head and saying softly, "I love you..." Lol.  I've got this huge crush on that bag.


----------



## Esquared72

Jade Mattie 
(sorry my hair's still wet - I was getting ready for work.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *kiwi*! It's a traditional Philippine women attire 


kiwishopper said:


> Thanks everyone. I love my red RM!
> Travel the dress is beautiful!! So is the leopard mam


 
Thank you *Robinn*!  The Cheetah MAM was a hit during the dinner, had a lot of stares  
Oh yes!   Let them be deceived with the girliness of the bag then give it to them!  I wish I can assert so strongly too with my car repair guy... I'm clueless with what's under the hood, LOL!  That's when DH comes to the rescue, lol.


Robinn said:


> That's an awesome combo. Kind of leather and lace, or feminine with an edge.
> 
> This was me on Saturday. Does my fuschia MAM scream "don't mess with me car repairman, I know what I am talking about"...... Lol, I wore the most girly bag ever to go to the car repair shop.
> 
> View attachment 1697410


 
I literally sigh whenever I see DB MAM... so lovely *scoobiesmomma*...


scoobiesmomma said:


> Super casual outfit today, shopping with *DB MAM*...


 


scoobiesmomma said:


> Love this pairing!


 

Hi *chloesmom*!  Come join the fun!  


chloesmom2006 said:


> Ladies this thread has become one of my favorite threads to check-out on tpf. You all look so beautiful modeling these amazing bags! I love seeing everyone's different styles and how the different RM styles compliment the varied looks. Keep it up ladies!


 

Seriously *eehlers*, I think we're each others clone when it comes to taste of work clothes...and of course bags!  You have the other half of my collection, lol, I mean "dream collection" and I think I have some of yours?


eehlers said:


> Jade Mattie
> (sorry my hair's still wet - I was getting ready for work.


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> Seriously *eehlers*, I think we're each others clone when it comes to taste of work clothes...and of course bags!  You have the other half of my collection, lol, I mean "dream collection" and I think I have some of yours?



LOL - it's true!  If we were to combine our wardrobes and handbags collections, I think we could (dare I say it?)...rule the world!!

And, yes, you absolutely have some of my dream collection bags...Emerald MAB, Glazed Almond Mattie, Sage Stamped MAB...the list goes on and on.  But we'll always be "Nerd Alert" twinnies!!


----------



## missmoz

travelerscloset said:


> *Wearing a Filipiniana dress with Cheetah MAM *



looking good travelers!  did you have to dress this way for a special event?  i think the cheetah MAM gives your outfit some pizazz!



Robinn said:


> That's an awesome combo.  Kind of leather and lace, or feminine with an edge.
> 
> This was me on Saturday.  Does my fuschia MAM scream "don't mess with me car repairman, I know what I am talking about"...... Lol, I wore the most girly bag ever to go to the car repair shop.
> 
> View attachment 1697410



robin, you look great w/your fuschia MAM!  is it a keeper now?



scoobiesmomma said:


> Super casual outfit today, shopping with *DB MAM*...



totally pretty MAM, scoobie!  in this picture that color totally looks like orchid.  what a great score on this one!



eehlers said:


> Jade Mattie
> (sorry my hair's still wet - I was getting ready for work.


looking good eehlers!  very pretty color!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *missmoz*! Yup, my colleagues and I attended a formal business Filipiniana-themed gathering.  The men have their male version - a long sleeved, collared & embroidered shirt called "barong".  The ladies' attire are called "baro at saya" or "terno"... Cheetah MAM completed the look!  


missmoz said:


> looking good travelers! did you have to dress this way for a special event? i think the cheetah MAM gives your outfit some pizazz!


----------



## ashnickers

MJDaisy said:


> aw thanks for all the kind words ladies! girls night was so fun! here is a photo of me with mini mac again...a more casual outfit! wore this on a first date. casual coffee!


I love your teal mini mac!  I am waiting for my first ever RM bag to come ... also a mini mac - I was worried about the size but after seeing it on you - I can't wait!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Gave Glazed Almond Mattie some lovin'*


----------



## scoobiesmomma

travelerscloset said:


> *Gave Glazed Almond Mattie some lovin'*



I think this is my all time fav leather for the Mattie! So pretty!


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> *Gave Glazed Almond Mattie some lovin'*



Yay! So pretty!!!  It's a Mattie kind of day today.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

My newest RM addition..the Simone clutch!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *scoobiesmomma* and *eehlers! *GA Mattie is one of the best...


scoobiesmomma said:


> I think this is my all time fav leather for the Mattie! So pretty!





eehlers said:


> Yay! So pretty!!! It's a Mattie kind of day today.


----------



## travelerscloset

Lovely clutch! What a great pop of color!  





cvlshopaholic said:


> My newest RM addition..the Simone clutch!


----------



## penguininaboat

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> My newest RM addition..the Simone clutch!



I had no idea it was such a large clutch now i REALLY want one. Sooo pretty!


----------



## discoAMOUR

scoobiesmomma said:


> Super casual outfit today, shopping with *DB MAM*...



this MAM looks so FRESH!!!! very cool!



eehlers said:


> Jade Mattie
> (sorry my hair's still wet - I was getting ready for work.



that leather looks so buttery!!!



travelerscloset said:


> *Gave Glazed Almond Mattie some lovin'*



still can't get over what a great leather that is.



cvlshopaholic said:


> My newest RM addition..the Simone clutch!



So nice! I never new this clutch was so big!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *disco*!  This leather is amazing!


discoAMOUR said:


> still can't get over what a great leather that is.


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> *Wearing a Filipiniana dress with Cheetah MAM *





travelerscloset said:


> *Gave Glazed Almond Mattie some lovin'*



Looking as beautiful as ever! Your bags are all breaking in sooooo nicely!


----------



## TaraP

Robinn said:


> This was me on Saturday.  Does my fuschia MAM scream "don't mess with me car repairman, I know what I am talking about"...... Lol, I wore the most girly bag ever to go to the car repair shop.
> 
> View attachment 1697410



L-O-V-E it! Are you warming up to the EF? You definitely look great carrying it. 



scoobiesmomma said:


> Super casual outfit today, shopping with *DB MAM*...



So pretty! Doesn't she just go with everything?!? 



eehlers said:


> Jade Mattie
> (sorry my hair's still wet - I was getting ready for work.



You are rockin Jade Mattie! You look great!



cvlshopaholic said:


> My newest RM addition..the Simone clutch!



You don't see these everyday! You look fab carrying the Simone. Love it in the Rose!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Tara*! 
I was just staring at my Wine Mattie and those were exactly my thoughts 


TaraP said:


> Looking as beautiful as ever!
> Your bags are all breaking in sooooo nicely!


----------



## Robinn

TaraP said:


> L-O-V-E it! Are you warming up to the EF? You definitely look great carrying it.





missmoz said:


> robin, you look great w/your fuschia MAM!  is it a keeper now?



I loved carrying the EF bag for last week, but I'm still wavering.  I am coming to terms with the fact that I have TOO many bags and of my 4 MAMs (and 2 Mini Matties which fit in this category) this one is my least favorite.  It feels strange to call such a lovely bag my least favorite but I get moody about my purchases sometimes!!


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> *Gave Glazed Almond Mattie some lovin'*



Love the mattie on you!  Mattie is one of those bags I love to look at on others, but I feel like it loos awkward on me. So strange! But it looks great on you! I really like the look of that leather.


----------



## sandc

Took my black Swing out last night.  This is in my DH's truck headed to get dinner.






Yes it was so cold last night I was back to wearing my boots!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *sandc*!  GA is so sturdy and textured very nicely! 
Wow, that swing looks so classy!  I love the way you carry it!  Matches your outfit perfectly!


sandc said:


> Love the mattie on you! Mattie is one of those bags I love to look at on others, but I feel like it loos awkward on me. So strange! But it looks great on you! I really like the look of that leather.


 


sandc said:


> Took my black Swing out last night. This is in my DH's truck headed to get dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was so cold last night I was back to wearing my boots!


----------



## penguininaboat

Wore my distressed grey Nikki today.


----------



## MissRed

penguininaboat said:
			
		

> Wore my distressed grey Nikki today.



Work it penguin!  Looks great on you!


----------



## AJ1025

penguininaboat said:


> Wore my distressed grey Nikki today.
> 
> View attachment 1701224



Beautiful- I really love your whole outfit!


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> Took my black Swing out last night.  This is in my DH's truck headed to get dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was so cold last night I was back to wearing my boots!



^Looking cute!!! I really like blacka nd gray on you! 
but I still can't get over how cute that iphone case is. Love the pink witht he b&w polks dot!




penguininaboat said:


> Wore my distressed grey Nikki today.
> 
> View attachment 1701224



^You look SO chic! I really love the flow of your high-waisted wide legs!!! Too cute, especially paired with that bright coral/red cardigan! Of course, love the RM!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *Wearing a Filipiniana dress with Cheetah MAM *



LOVE LOVE THIS!!! way to mix the traditional dress with the edgy leo MAM trav!!! u go girl!! 



Robinn said:


> That's an awesome combo.  Kind of leather and lace, or feminine with an edge.
> 
> This was me on Saturday.  Does my fuschia MAM scream "don't mess with me car repairman, I know what I am talking about"...... *Lol, I wore the most girly bag ever to go to the car repair shop.*
> 
> View attachment 1697410




so cute, i love your pink + grey pairing robinn!! so is she a keeper???


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *Gave Glazed Almond Mattie some lovin'*



 over GA mattie 



cvlshopaholic said:


> My newest RM addition..the Simone clutch!



love it! u don't see many mod shots of the simone around here!! is that the rose??? it's such a lovely color!!


----------



## sandc

discoAMOUR said:


> ^Looking cute!!! I really like blacka nd gray on you!
> but I still can't get over how cute that iphone case is. Love the pink witht he b&w polks dot!



Thanks Disco! I was digging the black and grey with boots, but hopefully for the last time for a while. Come on spring!  I love my phone case. I dropped my phone the other day and now there is a piece of the case that is cracked on the side. Better the case than my phone, I guess!  



travelerscloset said:


> Thanks *sandc*!  GA is so sturdy and textured very nicely!
> Wow, that swing looks so classy!  I love the way you carry it!  Matches your outfit perfectly!



Thanks travelers!  Every time I get out my swing I remember how much I love it and don't want to switch back out.


----------



## ceedoan

sandc said:


> Took my black Swing out last night.  This is in my DH's truck headed to get dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was so cold last night I was back to wearing my boots!



love the whole outfit sandc!! i need to look at the swing! 



penguininaboat said:


> Wore my distressed grey Nikki today.
> 
> View attachment 1701224



beautiful!!! i love everything about your look! the DG nikki compliments the outfit perfectly


----------



## sandc

ceedoan said:


> love the whole outfit sandc!! i need to look at the swing!



Thank you!  I recommend the swing to everyone.   It fits more than my MAC while still being a nice smaller bag for the weekend.


----------



## travelerscloset

I love this look!  Gorgeous!  I love the play of colors!


penguininaboat said:


> Wore my distressed grey Nikki today.
> 
> View attachment 1701224


----------



## travelerscloset

*Performing mommy duties with DG Mattie *


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> *Performing mommy duties with DG Mattie *



This is one of my all time favorite colors!


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> Thanks Disco! I was digging the black and grey with boots, but hopefully for the last time for a while. Come on spring!  I love my phone case. I dropped my phone the other day and now there is a piece of the case that is cracked on the side. Better the case than my phone, I guess!



Oh my gosh! you are very lucky--I'm glad that case was on there!...those iphones are far from cheap! no worries, you can always get another case when you feel like it.


----------



## ceedoan

cazh run to TAR-JE!!! lol yes.... still cheating!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *Performing mommy duties with DG Mattie *



trav, seeing pics of all your matties is making me miss harewood even more!!! darn it.... must get another mattie back in my collection!!!


----------



## OMG3kids

I may need a Mattie--since that's my name.


----------



## redweddy

penguininaboat said:
			
		

> Wore my distressed grey Nikki today.



I love your over all look!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

ceedoan said:


> love it! u don't see many mod shots of the simone around here!! is that the rose??? it's such a lovely color!!



It is! I saw it on ebay a couple weeks ago and fell in love. It's in excellent condition and at $70 I couldn't resist!


----------



## penguininaboat

MissRed said:
			
		

> Work it penguin!  Looks great on you!






			
				AJ1025 said:
			
		

> Beautiful- I really love your whole outfit!






			
				discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> ^You look SO chic! I really love the flow of your high-waisted wide legs!!! Too cute, especially paired with that bright coral/red cardigan! Of course, love the RM!






			
				ceedoan said:
			
		

> beautiful!!! i love everything about your look! the DG nikki compliments the outfit perfectly






			
				travelerscloset said:
			
		

> I love this look!  Gorgeous!  I love the play of colors!



Thanks everyone!

Love the Mattie. Is that a chili pepper charm? So cute.




			
				travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Performing mommy duties with DG Mattie


----------



## sandc

Here are a couple more pics with me and my grey mini 5-zip on vacation. It really was a great little bag for running around a beach town.

This was in a poorly lit bathroom of a littel beachside restaurant.






After dinner on the patio of the restuarant.


----------



## missmoz

Robinn said:


> I loved carrying the EF bag for last week, but I'm still wavering.  *I am coming to terms with the fact that I have TOO many bags* and of my 4 MAMs (and 2 Mini Matties which fit in this category) this one is my least favorite.  It feels strange to call such a lovely bag my least favorite but I get moody about my purchases sometimes!!


Dont we all!!  I sometimes feel the same way, thinking I have too many to use.    But I cannot part with any of them.  Also I have never sold anything and after reading the horror stories on the ebay thread I dont think i'd ever go thru with selling anything.



sandc said:


> Took my black Swing out last night.  This is in my DH's truck headed to get dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was so cold last night I was back to wearing my boots!



wow sandc, you look great with that black swing!  I esp love the silver HW!  Dare I say that I think the swing is way better than a MAC.  I love how easy it is to get in and out of it and it does hold more vs. the MAC.  Love it!


----------



## suzielovesCTs

FrenchBulldog said:


> I LOVE THIS PURSE. I cannot express how happy I am to have finally found the right match. Day 3 and I cannot get over how pretty it looks with each and every outfit. Um, maybe I need to just put down the camera and caffeine and get back to work


 
I'm drooling over the denim MAM!  Your photos are greatly appreciated -- awesome modeling!  Do you think the color closely matches what Nordies shows on their website?  Where is yours from?


----------



## travelerscloset

*Found a photo in my colleague's camera and just had to copy it...  

Black/White Straw MAM*


----------



## discoAMOUR

Last Thursday, went out for a lunch and early afternoon drink at my fav German Beer bar in Williamsburg. Here I am with *Python Covet*....LOOOVE HERRRR!!!  

Everything's been so tough, and I got so crap-faced there. My mom called me and said, "Nice young ladies don't sit in a bar alone during the day! Come home, now!" And I did......with my tail between my legs and my sun shades over my eyes! I was what one would call, A HOT MESS!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

discoAMOUR said:


> Last Thursday, went out for a lunch and early afternoon drink at my fav German Beer bar in Williamsburg. Here I am with *Python Covet*....LOOOVE HERRRR!!!



You look so ah-mazzziiiinnggg with the Covet! How do you do it??!!  I got my Denim today and I'm just not feelin' the looooovvvveeee!


----------



## beachgirl38

ceedoan said:


> cazh run to TAR-JE!!! lol yes.... still cheating!


 
You look so beautiful with this bag!!  I love it in black!  I am still cheating with paraty


----------



## beachgirl38

discoAMOUR said:


> Last Thursday, went out for a lunch and early afternoon drink at my fav German Beer bar in Williamsburg. Here I am with *Python Covet*....LOOOVE HERRRR!!!
> 
> Everything's been so tough, and I got so crap-faced there. My mom called me and said, "Nice young ladies don't sit in a bar alone during the day! Come home, now!" And I did......with my tail between my legs and my sun shades over my eyes! I was what one would call, A HOT MESS!


 
Such a classy bag & classy lady!


----------



## discoAMOUR

scoobiesmomma said:


> You look so ah-mazzziiiinnggg with the Covet! How do you do it??!!  I got my Denim today and I'm just not feelin' the looooovvvveeee!



OMG you got it!!!! AWESOME!!!....oh wait, no love? Oh, How come?!?! The style is wickedly cute. I know you can find one you LOVE! 

Talk to me, mama! What don't you like about it? Maybe another color for you instead?


----------



## discoAMOUR

beachgirl38 said:


> Such a classy bag & classy lady!



Awww, Thank so much honey!!!!!  You're so sweet!





ceedoan said:


> cazh run to TAR-JE!!! lol yes.... still cheating!



Workin itttttt!!!! Looks awesome on you honey!!! It looks just right against you.


----------



## sandc

missmoz said:


> wow sandc, you look great with that black swing!  I esp love the silver HW!  Dare I say that I think the swing is way better than a MAC.  I love how easy it is to get in and out of it and it does hold more vs. the MAC.  Love it!



I know, I think the swing is better for a lot of things too!  I love my macs because they are cute, but the swing is more functional.



discoAMOUR said:


> Last Thursday, went out for a lunch and early afternoon drink at my fav German Beer bar in Williamsburg. Here I am with *Python Covet*....LOOOVE HERRRR!!!
> 
> Everything's been so tough, and I got so crap-faced there. My mom called me and said, "Nice young ladies don't sit in a bar alone during the day! Come home, now!" And I did......with my tail between my legs and my sun shades over my eyes! I was what one would call, A HOT MESS!



I love this Covet on you!  Looking Fierce!

Sorry things have been so tough. Sometimes you have to just sit back, relax and have something you like, like having a drink of that thick beer you like!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

discoAMOUR said:


> OMG you got it!!!! AWESOME!!!....oh wait, no love? Oh, How come?!?! The style is wickedly cute. I know you can find one you LOVE!
> 
> Talk to me, mama! What don't you like about it? Maybe another color for you instead?



Yeah....I think I'd prefer it in one of her embossed prints, like the snake. Looking at your pics, not sure why, but the Python really does stand out to me more than the Denim. I really wish it came in Putty Snake, I am loving that color & leather!! I have it in a Mini MAC and it's the bomb!


----------



## discoAMOUR

scoobiesmomma said:


> Yeah....I think I'd prefer it in one of her embossed prints, like the snake. Looking at your pics, not sure why, but the Python really does stand out to me more than the Denim. I really wish it came in Putty Snake, I am loving that color & leather!! I have it in a Mini MAC and it's the bomb!



Oh I know what you mean! The snake embossed covets look amazing! you should definitely get one of those. I've seen it in the gray snake, which is not putty, but it's the closest they have right now. You should try to find one that you love, because Putty Covet may not be an option in the future. I've heard on the TPF-Vine (lol LOVE Marvin Gaye!) that RM isn't making anymore covets...or at least that's how it is as of right now.


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> I love this Covet on you!  Looking Fierce!
> 
> Sorry things have been so tough. Sometimes you have to just sit back, relax and have something you like, like having a drink of that thick beer you like!



Thank so much honey!!!  You make me want another mini mac...in SNAKE! I think maybe the aqua with your fave SILVER HARDWARE!!!!

And girl, you know me so well....I didn't have a Guiness, but one of the beers I had was just like it, but tasted like a Chocolate flavored beer, by Left Hand! It was DElish!!!!


----------



## Esquared72

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> Thank so much honey!!!  You make me want another mini mac...in SNAKE! I think maybe the aqua with your fave SILVER HARDWARE!!!!
> 
> And girl, you know me so well....I didn't have a Guiness, but one of the beers I had was just like it, but tasted like a Chocolate flavored beer, by Left Hand! It was DElish!!!!



I loooove Left Hand beers! I actually visited the brewery in Colorado!! My fave is Good Juju.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

scoobiesmomma said:


> Yeah....I think I'd prefer it in one of her embossed prints, like the snake. Looking at your pics, not sure why, but the Python really does stand out to me more than the Denim. I really wish it came in Putty Snake, I am loving that color & leather!! I have it in a Mini MAC and it's the bomb!



As with all bags, you have to find the leather/hw that works best.  I love covets, but my personal preference is the bigger hw on the front and the smooshier leathers.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> As with all bags, you have to find the leather/hw that works best.  I love covets, but my personal preference is the bigger hw on the front and the smooshier leathers.



Bigger hw? See...I didn't even know about this! Will have to research!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

scoobiesmomma said:


> Bigger hw? See...I didn't even know about this! Will have to research!!



Yes, the Denim Covet you have is the Small turnlock in gold. The square lock on my black stingray covet is the Larger turnlock. Those are the two types of turnlocks for the Covet, and are available in diffrent types of hardware like antique silver, silver, gold and rosegold.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

discoAMOUR said:


> Yes, the Denim Covet you have is the Small turnlock in gold. The square lock on my black stingray covet is the Larger turnlock. Those are the two types of turnlocks for the Covet, and are available in diffrent types of hardware like antique silver, silver, gold and rosegold.



Got it!! Thanks.  I think I do prefer the larger hardware.


----------



## travelerscloset

The Rocco is made for you *Cee*!  You look great!


ceedoan said:


> cazh run to TAR-JE!!! lol yes.... still cheating!




Looks like the mini size is a great size!  Love the resort photos *sandc*!  You look so relaxed and gorgeous!


sandc said:


> Here are a couple more pics with me and my grey mini 5-zip on vacation. It really was a great little bag for running around a beach town.
> 
> This was in a poorly lit bathroom of a littel beachside restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After dinner on the patio of the restuarant.





Hey *disco*, how are you?  Miss you girl!  You and covet look lovely as ever!


discoAMOUR said:


> Last Thursday, went out for a lunch and early afternoon drink at my fav German Beer bar in Williamsburg. Here I am with *Python Covet*....LOOOVE HERRRR!!!
> 
> Everything's been so tough, and I got so crap-faced there. My mom called me and said, "Nice young ladies don't sit in a bar alone during the day! Come home, now!" And I did......with my tail between my legs and my sun shades over my eyes! I was what one would call, A HOT MESS!


----------



## sandc

discoAMOUR said:


> Thank so much honey!!!  You make me want another mini mac...in SNAKE! I think maybe the aqua with your fave SILVER HARDWARE!!!!
> 
> And girl, you know me so well....I didn't have a Guiness, but one of the beers I had was just like it, but tasted like a Chocolate flavored beer, by Left Hand! It was DElish!!!!



I can totally see you with a aqua snake mini mac!  Perfect!  And you need some silver hw in your life. 

I wish I lived in the NYC so we could meet more often. An afternoon having a drink and chilling out sounds good! 



travelerscloset said:


> Looks like the mini size is a great size!  Love the resort photos *sandc*!  You look so relaxed and gorgeous!



Thanks! I felt relaxed.


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> I can totally see you with a aqua snake mini mac!  Perfect!  And you need some silver hw in your life.
> 
> I wish I lived in the NYC so we could meet more often. An afternoon having a drink and chilling out sounds good!



Here, HERE!!!:tispy:  
It would be a ton of fun every time! Can't wait for you to return! 
Until then, maybe I can find some silver hardware on a cool purse to keep my company!




eehlers said:


> I loooove Left Hand beers! I actually visited the brewery in Colorado!! My fave is Good Juju.



Awesome! I'll have to try more of them!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

scoobiesmomma said:


> Bigger hw? See...I didn't even know about this! Will have to research!!



Yes, check out the covet lovers thread.
I am down to just 3....black with dashed lining, grape and grey gator embossed.


----------



## snakeygoddess

Today I used my new Neon Yellow Mini MAC. I do like it, but I'm glad that its a small bag; Anything larger would just be too much with this color. It's truly a highlighter yellow. In most stock photos it looks like it has a lime undertone, but it doesn't IRL.


----------



## snakeygoddess

I also purchased the Neon Yellow Baja Sandals. Sadly, they are too small so I'm currently trying to exchange them. Here's a quick pic of me trying them on after I tore open the box


----------



## MissRed

snakeygoddess said:
			
		

> I also purchased the Neon Yellow Baja Sandals. Sadly, they are too small so I'm currently trying to exchange them. Here's a quick pic of me trying them on after I tore open the box



Wow. So cute!!!


----------



## dreamer637

ceedoan said:


> cazh run to TAR-JE!!! lol yes.... still cheating!


love ur necklace, where is it from? house of harlow, rt?


----------



## penguininaboat

snakeygoddess said:
			
		

> Today I used my new Neon Yellow Mini MAC. I do like it, but I'm glad that its a small bag; Anything larger would just be too much with this color. It's truly a highlighter yellow. In most stock photos it looks like it has a lime undertone, but it doesn't IRL.



Love it! You may have just convinced me on the orange...


----------



## discoAMOUR

You're looking so fabulous girlie!!! Love the cinched in waist dress---too cute! (I gotta find one of those!) 
LOVE that mini MAC and weaving on those shoes!!! The color is so much fun & pretty!



snakeygoddess said:


> Today I used my new Neon Yellow Mini MAC. I do like it, but I'm glad that its a small bag; Anything larger would just be too much with this color. It's truly a highlighter yellow. In most stock photos it looks like it has a lime undertone, but it doesn't IRL.
> 
> View attachment 1703130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1703131


----------



## sandc

snakeygoddess said:


> Today I used my new Neon Yellow Mini MAC. I do like it, but I'm glad that its a small bag; Anything larger would just be too much with this color. It's truly a highlighter yellow. In most stock photos it looks like it has a lime undertone, but it doesn't IRL.
> 
> View attachment 1703130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1703131


 
That is a great pop of color with that black dress! Love the shoes too!


----------



## sandc

This was when I first got to work, so I still have my coat on.
Navy Nikki with silver hw.  I don't carry this bag very often, but when I do
I fall in love with the soft leather all over again!


----------



## missmoz

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> As with all bags, you have to find the leather/hw that works best. * I love covets, but my personal preference is the bigger hw on the front* and the smooshier leathers.


me too! 



snakeygoddess said:


> I also purchased the Neon Yellow Baja Sandals. Sadly, they are too small so I'm currently trying to exchange them. Here's a quick pic of me trying them on after I tore open the box
> 
> View attachment 1703133



you look so cute, snakey!  love your dress!  and the sandals... they are RM?  what is your opinion on the sizing?  true to size?  do you think they run narrow?  



sandc said:


> This was when I first got to work, so I still have my coat on.
> Navy Nikki with silver hw.  I don't carry this bag very often, but when I do
> I fall in love with the soft leather all over again!



oooh I LOVE your coat!  Its got such a cute style to it!


----------



## snakeygoddess

discoAMOUR said:


> You're looking so fabulous girlie!!! Love the cinched in waist dress---too cute! (I gotta find one of those!)
> LOVE that mini MAC and weaving on those shoes!!! The color is so much fun & pretty!



Thank You!  The weaving on the shoes really is nicely done.  I saw that Nordstrom has a full size MAC in that pattern, but I wish they had a mini MAC.  Regardless, I'll probably end up buying the full size   They also have it with chocolate leather with pink weaving...so pretty!

Thanks for the compliments as well.  It's actually not a dress, but a cheapie, sparkly tank top from Urban Outfitters and a Kate Spade Holly Skirt


----------



## snakeygoddess

missmoz said:


> you look so cute, snakey!  love your dress!  and the sandals... they are RM?  what is your opinion on the sizing?  true to size?  do you think they run narrow?



Thank You!  Yes, the sandals are RM.  I think the sizing is spot on, unfortunately. lol. I waited too long to order them, so they were sold out of my size. I ended up getting a half a size smaller hoping that it would be ok, but my foot hangs off the back ever-so-slightly.  I'm currently waiting to find out if they will be getting in any more in my size.  Fingers crossed...


----------



## discoAMOUR

snakeygoddess said:


> Thank You!  The weaving on the shoes really is nicely done.  I saw that Nordstrom has a full size MAC in that pattern, but I wish they had a mini MAC.  Regardless, I'll probably end up buying the full size   They also have it with chocolate leather with pink weaving...so pretty!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments as well.  It's actually not a dress, but a cheapie, sparkly tank top from Urban Outfitters and a Kate Spade Holly Skirt



Oh you look FAB regardless!!! I really like the neon weavngs RM is doing this season. So fun. The mini mac is so cute....but the MAC is really an awesome size! Sometimes, you just need something a little bigger than the mini---gotta fit in that extra thing or two.




sandc said:


> This was when I first got to work, so I still have my coat on.
> Navy Nikki with silver hw.  I don't carry this bag very often, but when I do
> I fall in love with the soft leather all over again!



HEYYYYY...who's that? Nikki!!!! NICE!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

snakeygoddess said:


> I also purchased the Neon Yellow Baja Sandals. Sadly, they are too small so I'm currently trying to exchange them. Here's a quick pic of me trying them on after I tore open the box
> 
> View attachment 1703133



These look awesome together!! Such a nice pop with your black dress! 



sandc said:


> This was when I first got to work, so I still have my coat on.
> Navy Nikki with silver hw.  I don't carry this bag very often, but when I do
> I fall in love with the soft leather all over again!



Beautiful and I love your jacket too!


----------



## kiwishopper

Ohh I love this picture! You look so cute!!! 



snakeygoddess said:


> I also purchased the Neon Yellow Baja Sandals. Sadly, they are too small so I'm currently trying to exchange them. Here's a quick pic of me trying them on after I tore open the box
> 
> View attachment 1703133


----------



## sandc

discoAMOUR said:


> HEYYYYY...who's that? Nikki!!!! NICE!


 
  The leather on this Nikkiis like butter.  I bought this one at the sample sale last spring.  It does turn into a big bottemless pit when I don't use an organzier, which is why I don't get it out too often. But, it's so smooshy. 



scoobiesmomma said:


> Beautiful and I love your jacket too!


 
Thanks!  When I was visiting my SIL, she had this jacket but was saying she didn't like how it looked on her. I had a jacket I didn't like how it looked on me, so we traded.


----------



## lvsweetness

discoAMOUR said:


> Last Thursday, went out for a lunch and early afternoon drink at my fav German Beer bar in Williamsburg. Here I am with *Python Covet*....LOOOVE HERRRR!!!
> 
> Everything's been so tough, and I got so crap-faced there. My mom called me and said, "Nice young ladies don't sit in a bar alone during the day! Come home, now!" And I did......with my tail between my legs and my sun shades over my eyes! I was what one would call, A HOT MESS!



youre so cute lol


----------



## ceedoan

dreamer637 said:


> love ur necklace, where is it from? house of harlow, rt?



thx dreamer! yeah it's HoH's double sunburst necklace (wanted to only show the bigger sunburst so the smaller sunburst is hidden behind my neck)


----------



## ceedoan

beachgirl38 said:


> You look so beautiful with this bag!!  I love it in black!  *I am still cheating with paraty*



thanks beachie! i was feelin scrubby with the shorts so had to carry Rocco to add some bling to the blah!!  

your paraty.....


----------



## doi

snakeygoddess said:


> Today I used my new Neon Yellow Mini MAC. I do like it, but I'm glad that its a small bag; Anything larger would just be too much with this color. It's truly a highlighter yellow. In most stock photos it looks like it has a lime undertone, but it doesn't IRL.



I love how the yellow just popped out there!  The size looks perfect with that color.  Anything bigger would be kind of...blinding?  BUT if it were the bigger MAC, how nice would it be if it was black with that highlighter yellow trim?



sandc said:


> This was when I first got to work, so I still have my coat on.
> Navy Nikki with silver hw.  I don't carry this bag very often, but when I do
> I fall in love with the soft leather all over again!





sandc said:


> Here are a couple more pics with me and my grey mini 5-zip on vacation. It really was a great little bag for running around a beach town.
> 
> This was in a poorly lit bathroom of a littel beachside restaurant.
> After dinner on the patio of the restuarant.



Oh, *sandc*, you look great with any RM!  I'm loving how the Nikki looks and if it just weren't too hot here at the moment, I'd run home and grab my Nikki (or at least look for another Nikki!)



ceedoan said:


> cazh run to TAR-JE!!! lol yes.... still cheating!



I LOVE how the Rocco looks on you!!!  LOVE!  You make it look so cool, so chic and ultra feminine! 



travelerscloset said:


> *Found a photo in my colleague's camera and just had to copy it...
> 
> Black/White Straw MAM*



I agree with people's comments - nice legs, *traveler*!!!  Of course the MAM is great, too!



discoAMOUR said:


> Last Thursday, went out for a lunch and early afternoon drink at my fav German Beer bar in Williamsburg. Here I am with *Python Covet*....LOOOVE HERRRR!!!
> 
> Everything's been so tough, and I got so crap-faced there. My mom called me and said, "Nice young ladies don't sit in a bar alone during the day! Come home, now!" And I did......with my tail between my legs and my sun shades over my eyes! I was what one would call, A HOT MESS!



Oh, man, disco!  I love that Python Covet!  I love how you carry Covets like this so friggin' well!!!  You make me want to be daring and artistic enough to wear these kind of bags!!  Darn you!  I will most probably end up going on a search for the perfect bag like this.


----------



## sandc

doi said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, *sandc*, you look great with any RM! I'm loving how the Nikki looks and if it just weren't too hot here at the moment, I'd run home and grab my Nikki (or at least look for another Nikki!)


 
Thanks!  I love RMs because I feel like her classic styles fit me.


----------



## suzielovesCTs

Fashion1 said:


> Love the ghostly pic lol!! Here's some with Pearl MAB, 2012 Plum MAB and 2009 Glazed Olive Beloved.


 
We're bag twins!  I think the color you named - Pearl - more closely describes this bag vs. taupe  LOVE it!


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> The leather on this Nikkiis like butter.  I bought this one at the sample sale last spring.  It does turn into a big bottemless pit when I don't use an organzier, which is why I don't get it out too often. But, it's so smooshy.



One day, I have to get a Nikki...I love the way it hugs the body and looks so smooshy!!! Too chic!!!


----------



## Glamnatic

Me with my mini mac in lime green, love the pop of color that it gives to any outfit


----------



## Glamnatic

snakeygoddess said:
			
		

> Today I used my new Neon Yellow Mini MAC. I do like it, but I'm glad that its a small bag; Anything larger would just be too much with this color. It's truly a highlighter yellow. In most stock photos it looks like it has a lime undertone, but it doesn't IRL.



We have matching bags!! By seeing your pics I learned how to shorten the strap, so cute!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Black Haze Zip MAM*!


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> *Black Haze Zip MAM*!



Hotsie totsie!!!  Love those shoes - you look fabulous!!!


----------



## MissRed

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Black Haze Zip MAM!



Hot Hot Hot Travelers!  You and the bh mam look gorgeous!  Love the shoes too!


----------



## TaraP

Glamnatic said:


> Me with my mini mac in lime green, love the pop of color that it gives to any outfit



You look awesome! Love your new mini MAC! Great color. You must be super tiny because it looks like a regular MAC on you... 



travelerscloset said:


> *Black Haze Zip MAM*!



You look amazing! Super hot! BH MAM and those shoes=


----------



## rx4dsoul

TaraP said:
			
		

> You look awesome! Love your new mini MAC! Great color. You must be super tiny because it looks like a regular MAC on you...



That's what I was thinking at first too, that it wss a reg Mac 
It looks awesome and fun ! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## TaraP

snakeygoddess said:


> I also purchased the Neon Yellow Baja Sandals. Sadly, they are too small so I'm currently trying to exchange them. Here's a quick pic of me trying them on after I tore open the box
> 
> View attachment 1703133



You look awesome! Love that combo. Sucks the sandals were too small, they look so good. Hopefully you'll have the new ones before you know it. Love the mini MAC too. Those neon colors are so pretty. I wouldn't know which one to choose, i like them all.


----------



## doi

Glamnatic said:


> Me with my mini mac in lime green, love the pop of color that it gives to any outfit





travelerscloset said:


> *Black Haze Zip MAM*!



You both look awesome!!  And I LOVE both of you guys' shoes!!!  Imagine the BH with boots, too?  *gasp* Haute punk.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you Ladies!  I love that BH Zip MAM goes with everything in the wardrobe!  
Thanks! the pair of shoes was a gift from my sister... Lol, I had to run down stairs to check the brand. It's from Michael Antonio - not expensive but love some of his designs... here it is up close, it's fierce!  






eehlers said:


> Hotsie totsie!!! Love those shoes - you look fabulous!!!





MissRed said:


> Hot Hot Hot Travelers! You and the bh mam look gorgeous! Love the shoes too!





TaraP said:


> You look amazing! Super hot! BH MAM and those shoes=





doi said:


> I agree with people's comments - nice legs, *traveler*!!! Of course the MAM is great, too!





doi said:


> You both look awesome!! And I LOVE both of you guys' shoes!!! Imagine the BH with boots, too? *gasp* Haute punk.


----------



## travelerscloset

What a fun color *snakeygoddess*!!!  Gorgeous!


snakeygoddess said:


> I also purchased the Neon Yellow Baja Sandals. Sadly, they are too small so I'm currently trying to exchange them. Here's a quick pic of me trying them on after I tore open the box
> 
> View attachment 1703133


 


I love the Navy against the gray coat *sand*!  Is it a full size nikki?  So lovely on you.


sandc said:


> This was when I first got to work, so I still have my coat on.
> Navy Nikki with silver hw. I don't carry this bag very often, but when I do
> I fall in love with the soft leather all over again!


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> I love the Navy against the gray coat *sand*! Is it a full size nikki? So lovely on you.


 
Thanks!  Yep, it's full size. I don't really need the bigger nikki, but they didn't have a mini in this navy and I wanted it.


----------



## kiwishopper

travelerscloset said:


> *Black Haze Zip MAM*!



Looking über chic in all black outfit miss travel


----------



## travelerscloset

*At M&S with Black MAB with blue zipper track, blue w/ polka dot lining & silver hw*











*... then dinner at TGIF with DH and the kiddos...*


----------



## ashnickers

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> At M&S with Black MAB with blue zipper track, blue w/ polka dot lining & silver hw
> 
> ... then dinner at TGIF with DH and the kiddos...



Love the balloon 
I remember when restaurants use to give out balloons


----------



## discoAMOUR

FUNNN....love the studded heels too...saucy lady!!!



travelerscloset said:


> *At M&S with Black MAB with blue zipper track, blue w/ polka dot lining & silver hw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... then dinner at TGIF with DH and the kiddos...*


----------



## kiwishopper

Wicked witch socks and my white/brown bbw MAB! More pictures are on my blog










sorry, I don't know how to shrink these pictures, they are so huge!! >_<


----------



## discoAMOUR

Fun fun fun!!!!!



kiwishopper said:


> wicked witch socks and my white/brown bbw mab! More pictures are on my blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, i don't know how to shrink these pictures, they are so huge!! >_<


----------



## ceedoan

snakeygoddess said:


> I also purchased the Neon Yellow Baja Sandals. Sadly, they are too small so I'm currently trying to exchange them. Here's a quick pic of me trying them on after I tore open the box
> 
> View attachment 1703133





U LOOK ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS!!! i'm so lovin the pop of color from the neon mini mac and baja sandals!!!


----------



## ceedoan

Glamnatic said:


> Me with my mini mac in lime green, love the pop of color that it gives to any outfit




glam - this is a mini MAC??? wow, it looks like a regular MAC on your petite frame! love the pop of color against the black!!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *Black Haze Zip MAM*!



dangggg, u look FIERCE!! love the BHZM paired with the studded heels!! 



travelerscloset said:


> *At M&S with Black MAB with blue zipper track, blue w/ polka dot lining & silver hw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... then dinner at TGIF with DH and the kiddos...*




love your action shots traveler!! i love how you rotate all your babies and give them all the attention they deserve!!!  i still need to get a BBW MAM w/ colored zipper track in my collection!


----------



## ceedoan

kiwishopper said:


> Wicked witch socks and my white/brown bbw MAB! More pictures are on my blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, I don't know how to shrink these pictures, they are so huge!! >_<




SO FRIGGIN CUTE!!!!!!! your pics are so crisp and awesome kiwi!!! "wicked witch socks" LOVE IT! your white/bbw MAB is TDF!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Dark Red MAM and Balenciaga Orange Brulee Work workin' it*


----------



## travelerscloset

Such a fun treat   some of the restos here still give out


ashnickers said:


> Love the balloon
> I remember when restaurants use to give out balloons


 

Thank you *disco*! Not very comfortable to wear but what the heck, lol!


discoAMOUR said:


> FUNNN....love the studded heels too...saucy lady!!!


 

Thank you *cee*!  Having all my stuff in a bag organizer makes it a breeze to change bags everyday 


ceedoan said:


> dangggg, u look FIERCE!! love the BHZM paired with the studded heels!!
> love your action shots traveler!! i love how you rotate all your babies and give them all the attention they deserve!!!  i still need to get a BBW MAM w/ colored zipper track in my collection!


 


No need for apologies *kiwi*!  I can stare at your crisp and clear photos of your goodies all day!  another perfect shot!  I love the MAB!  


kiwishopper said:


> Wicked witch socks and my white/brown bbw MAB! More pictures are on my blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, I don't know how to shrink these pictures, they are so huge!! >_<


----------



## kiwishopper

travelerscloset said:


> *Dark Red MAM and Balenciaga Orange Brulee Work workin' it*



Haha miss travel I have always told myself that I already have too many "reds" in my bag collection (OB included) so I do not "need" a red mam!! Would you say they look different enough? I think I probably should just look for a plum since its more of a purple tone but the rasberry and the red are so yummy!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Plum, raspberry, red...hmmm... I think we should get one of each, eh? 
One can't have too many reds and not many have the flare to strut one!  You rock a red bag like no other so work it, girl!  Dark Red MAM and OB are very similar...  here's an old comparison photo.  






kiwishopper said:


> Haha miss travel I have always told myself that I already have too many "reds" in my bag collection (OB included) so I do not "need" a red mam!! Would you say they look different enough? I think I probably should just look for a plum since its more of a purple tone but the rasberry and the red are so yummy!!


----------



## kiwishopper

travelerscloset said:


> Plum, raspberry, red...hmmm... I think we should get one of each, eh?
> One can't have too many reds and not many have the flare to strut one!  You rock a red bag like no other so work it, girl!  Dark Red MAM and OB are very similar...  here's an old comparison photo.



Thanks Travel, for the comparison shot 
I think my "conspicuous" will feel better if I add a plum instead of another red family lol


----------



## sandc

I don't have an RM bag, but the shoes are the RM Dish Electric Blue suede pump.

I was mid turn around, so I look like I'm standing weird.


----------



## travelerscloset

There's the outfit and shoes!  You look lovely *sandc*!  The Electric Blue suede pump finishes the look perfectly!


sandc said:


> I don't have an RM bag, but the shoes are the RM Dish Electric Blue suede pump.
> 
> I was mid turn around, so I look like I'm standing weird.


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> There's the outfit and shoes!  You look lovely *sandc*!  The Electric Blue suede pump finishes the look perfectly!



Thanks travelers!  It's too dark to see the design of the dress, which is a bummer. I got lots of compliments on both the dress and the shoes. One woman called me a "fashionista" 
No comments on my Marc Jacobs handbag though.  It's amazing how much my bags cost compared to everything else and people hardly ever notice them.


----------



## sandc

Oh, and at one point the groom told me my shoes didn't match my dress. :lolots:  He is such a guy! I told him that was the point and he was like, "I don't know these things!"


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> *Dark Red MAM and Balenciaga Orange Brulee Work workin' it*



I love that you have two bags here!  And such nice ones too!


----------



## travelerscloset

Your MJ does look amazing but the dress & shoes are scene stealers!  what's the hw of the MJ?



sandc said:


> Thanks travelers!  It's too dark to see the design of the dress, which is a bummer. I got lots of compliments on both the dress and the shoes. One woman called me a "fashionista"
> No comments on my Marc Jacobs handbag though.  It's amazing how much my bags cost compared to everything else and people hardly ever notice them.


----------



## travelerscloset

See! Even he noticed  which reminds me that we were thought during our prom that blue dresses/gowns will catch the attention of guys more than "girl" colored attire because they are drawn to blue. In the same manner that ladies are unconsciously drawn to stare at guys wearing pink or peach shirts  



sandc said:


> Oh, and at one point the groom told me my shoes didn't match my dress. :lolots:  He is such a guy! I told him that was the point and he was like, "I don't know these things!"


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> Your MJ does look amazing but the dress & shoes are scene stealers!  what's the hw of the MJ?




It's silver!  I always liked the MJ single but I'm not as big a fan of gold hw.  Saw this one with silver at Nordstrom on Saturday and had to have it!


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> I don't have an RM bag, but the shoes are the RM Dish Electric Blue suede pump.
> 
> I was mid turn around, so I look like I'm standing weird.



YOU SEE!!! I KNEW you were going to look AMAZING!!!!! Your footsies look awesome in those hot-a$$ pumps!!! I mean HOT A$$!!!! And LOVE the new MJ...adorable. The silver HW really stands out, in a fantastic way! The Perfect-Fitting little black dress is Fabulous on you too!!! 

I say...


----------



## sandc

discoAMOUR said:


> YOU SEE!!! I KNEW you were going to look AMAZING!!!!! Your footsies look awesome in those hot-a$$ pumps!!! I mean HOT A$$!!!! And LOVE the new MJ...adorable. The silver HW really stands out, in a fantastic way! The Perfect-Fitting little black dress is Fabulous on you too!!!
> 
> I say...



Thanks Disco!   I love the shoes the most.  I had an emergency pair of more comfortable shoes in the car, but you would've had to pry the RMs off me!  

Oh my gosh, I forgot the most odd part!  Glad I was looking how I was looking because one of my exes from a long time ago was there!


----------



## AJ1025

sandc said:


> I don't have an RM bag, but the shoes are the RM Dish Electric Blue suede pump.
> 
> I was mid turn around, so I look like I'm standing weird.



You look stunning!!!


----------



## Fashion1

Sandc love the whole outfit!!

Here's Glazed Expresso MAB. Took her on a trip last week!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Fashion1 said:


> Sandc love the whole outfit!!
> 
> Here's Glazed Expresso MAB. Took her on a trip last week!



Beautiful!  You and the MAB!


----------



## Fashion1

Aww thank you!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Fashion1 said:


> Sandc love the whole outfit!!
> 
> Here's Glazed Expresso MAB. Took her on a trip last week!



AWESOME! that espresso leather is DIVINE!


----------



## doi

Fashion1 said:


> Sandc love the whole outfit!!
> 
> Here's Glazed Expresso MAB. Took her on a trip last week!



Beautiful!!    

And I love your closet!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *Dark Red MAM and Balenciaga Orange Brulee Work workin' it*



omg, i love BOTH your bags!!! the red and the brulee!!  cute outfit as always!!! 



sandc said:


> I don't have an RM bag, but the shoes are the RM Dish Electric Blue suede pump.
> 
> I was mid turn around, so I look like I'm standing weird.



sandc, you look HOT!!! oww oww!! *wolf whistle!! the whole outfit and bag are fabulous!!


----------



## ceedoan

Fashion1 said:


> Sandc love the whole outfit!!
> 
> Here's Glazed Expresso MAB. Took her on a trip last week!




fashion- u look gorgeous!!
1. it's GE MAB!!!
2. it has FDL!!!!
3. your arty!!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> Thanks Disco!   I love the shoes the most.  I had an emergency pair of more comfortable shoes in the car, but you would've had to pry the RMs off me!
> 
> Oh my gosh, I forgot the most odd part!  Glad I was looking how I was looking because one of my exes from a long time ago was there!



OMG...you must have knocked him out!!! Hot stuff! Alriiiight! I know your hubby was dazzled too. That's the best part. YAY!!!

ps: I really love those shoes!!! The color is amazing!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Black/blue zip MAM today. Pardon the kicking up the heels pose, but I don't have a full length mirror and I loooove these shoes!


----------



## discoAMOUR

eehlers said:


> Black/blue zip MAM today. Pardon the kicking up the heels pose, but I don't have a full length mirror and I loooove these shoes!



FUN!!! Shoes are cute...bag is hot!!!


----------



## doi

sandc said:


> I don't have an RM bag, but the shoes are the RM Dish Electric Blue suede pump.
> 
> I was mid turn around, so I look like I'm standing weird.



My, my, my, sandc!!!  You look...so awesomely stunning!!  I love your look here!  Love it!!



eehlers said:


> Black/blue zip MAM today. Pardon the kicking up the heels pose, but I don't have a full length mirror and I loooove these shoes!



Lol.  I do that, too, when I'm sending mod pics to my friend and I just have the Photo Booth of the MacBook Pro.  You look great!  Awesome bag and awesome shoes!!

Dang...every time I look at photos here, I end up wanting to get more shoes and more bags.


----------



## sandc

AJ1025 said:


> You look stunning!!!


 
Thank you!



Fashion1 said:


> Sandc love the whole outfit!!
> 
> Here's Glazed Expresso MAB. Took her on a trip last week!


 
Thanks Fashion!  I love your outfit too 



ceedoan said:


> sandc, you look HOT!!! oww oww!! *wolf whistle!! the whole outfit and bag are fabulous!!


 
  Thanks cee!



discoAMOUR said:


> OMG...you must have knocked him out!!! Hot stuff! Alriiiight! I know your hubby was dazzled too. That's the best part. YAY!!!
> 
> ps: I really love those shoes!!! The color is amazing!!!


 
So true, thatg was the best part!  I'm already thinking of an excuse to wear the shoes again. 



doi said:


> My, my, my, sandc!!! You look...so awesomely stunning!! I love your look here! Love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
Thank you!!


----------



## sandc

eehlers said:


> Black/blue zip MAM today. Pardon the kicking up the heels pose, but I don't have a full length mirror and I loooove these shoes!


 
It goes without saying that I like the MAM, but I really like those shoes too!  I love when the weather warms up and the cute shoes come out!


----------



## missmoz

sandc said:


> I don't have an RM bag, but the shoes are the RM Dish Electric Blue suede pump.
> 
> I was mid turn around, so I look like I'm standing weird.



wow how did I miss your pics from yesterday?  you look so awesome!  how comfy are the RM shoes?  love everything about your outfit!


----------



## sandc

missmoz said:


> wow how did I miss your pics from yesterday? you look so awesome! how comfy are the RM shoes? love everything about your outfit!


 
Thanks!  The RM shoes are actually pretty comfortable for 4" heels. In fact, the height never bothered me. I was in them from about 3pm - 9:30 pm. I did slip them off for a bit at dinner, but otherwise they were on.  Towards the end of the night the ball of my foot did start to hurt, but that would happen in any heel. No blisters, rubbing etc and the footbead does have a little padding.


----------



## RMFanatic

sandc said:


> I don't have an RM bag, but the shoes are the RM Dish Electric Blue suede pump.
> 
> I was mid turn around, so I look like I'm standing weird.



Wow! You look gorgeous!  And I LOVE the shoes!


----------



## sandc

RMFanatic said:


> Wow! You look gorgeous! And I LOVE the shoes!


 
Thank you!  I would recommend the shoes to anyone. I got several compliments!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Fashion1 said:


> Sandc love the whole outfit!!
> 
> Here's Glazed Expresso MAB. Took her on a trip last week!



Stunning!! A very rare beauty! Looks great on you!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi *Fashion*! I love the accessories/jewelries & GE MAB!  You look great!





Fashion1 said:


> Sandc love the whole outfit!!
> 
> Here's Glazed Expresso MAB. Took her on a trip last week!


 


Cool outfit and MAM as usual *eehlers*!  Yez... those shoes looks great!


eehlers said:


> Black/blue zip MAM today. Pardon the kicking up the heels pose, but I don't have a full length mirror and I loooove these shoes!


----------



## travelerscloset

*With Chocolate Brown Basketweave MAB...*


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^Gorgeous!! I love that combo!


----------



## kiwishopper

Miss *Travel *you are looking sharp! And that chocolate MAB...yummmm!! 



travelerscloset said:


> *With Chocolate Brown Basketweave MAB...*


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

travelerscloset said:


> *With Chocolate Brown Basketweave MAB...*



You're a natural beauty!  And you wear the MAB well!


----------



## doi

travelerscloset said:


> *With Chocolate Brown Basketweave MAB...*



Traveler!!  You are looking so good with that MAB, you pretty woman you!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *scoobiesmomma*!  This beauty sat at bonz for the longest time and I'm glad I grabbed it!  It's a work of art  


scoobiesmomma said:


> ^^Gorgeous!! I love that combo!


 

Hey kiwi!  Thanks  Yes  the leather of this MAB is so rich and thick --- yum!


kiwishopper said:


> Miss *Travel *you are looking sharp! And that chocolate MAB...yummmm!!


 

 Awww... thank you *C4H*  


Crazy4Handbags said:


> You're a natural beauty! And you wear the MAB well!


 

Thank you *D*!    You'll be amazed with the leather of this MAB when you see IRL!


doi said:


> Traveler!! You are looking so good with that MAB, you pretty woman you!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Dinner with colleagues with RM Glazed Olive MAM *


----------



## MichTD

travelerscloset said:


> *Dinner with colleagues with RM Glazed Olive MAM *



I've never seen that olive color before, it's beautiful! And looks great with the color of your top. Is the hardware silver or gold?


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi Mich! Thank you!  It has gold hw... here's an old photo...







MichTD said:


> I've never seen that olive color before, it's beautiful! And looks great with the color of your top. Is the hardware silver or gold?


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> With Chocolate Brown Basketweave MAB...



I always  always love ur mod shots traveler!! You're so gorgeous!!


----------



## remy005

So true -- ditto and ditto!!!  



ceedoan said:


> I always  always love ur mod shots traveler!! You're so gorgeous!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Decided to walk around the park after a rather uncomfortable dentist appointment this afternoon with my large red Affair with rose gold hw, more pictures are on my blog


----------



## scoobiesmomma

kiwishopper said:


> Decided to walk around the park after a rather uncomfortable dentist appointment this afternoon with my large red Affair with rose gold hw, more pictures are on my blog



Love the Boot & Bag pairing!! Such a great pop of colour!


----------



## remy005

Fabulous. 

You know,I had no idea that Affair was that large!  These photos are invaluable!

Your whole outfit is so cool.  But I have to say, adding those booties is genius!  



kiwishopper said:


> Decided to walk around the park after a rather uncomfortable dentist appointment this afternoon with my large red Affair with rose gold hw, more pictures are on my blog


----------



## kiwishopper

Thanks my friend! 
After seeing both regular and the large Affair, defintely recommend the large size. RM does her rose gold hw beautifully! 



remy005 said:


> Fabulous.
> 
> You know,I had no idea that Affair was that large! These photos are invaluable!
> 
> Your whole outfit is so cool. But I have to say, adding those booties is genius!
> 
> 
> 
> kiwishopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to walk around the park after a rather uncomfortable dentist appointment this afternoon with my large red Affair with rose gold hw, more pictures are on my blog
Click to expand...


----------



## kiwishopper

scoobiesmomma said:


> Love the Boot & Bag pairing!! Such a great pop of colour!


 
Thanks scoobie!! I am keeping my eyes out for your neon MAM/MAB!!


----------



## JennyErin

ceedoan said:


> thanks JE!!! where have u been, we miss ya!! (LV forum?? lol)  how's our cute preggars mama doing??



Yes I admit, I've been all over LV lately, but I've started to really miss my RM. pregnancy is going, in the final stretch now!


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> Decided to walk around the park after a rather uncomfortable dentist appointment this afternoon with my large red Affair with rose gold hw, more pictures are on my blog



Wow kiwi! That affair is gorgeous!! Stunning


----------



## JennyErin

*Travelers* as always your mod shots are amazing!

*Sandc* GE is stunning and your closet!! To die for!


----------



## discoAMOUR

SO much fun *kiwi*!!!


----------



## ceedoan

kiwishopper said:


> Decided to walk around the park after a rather uncomfortable dentist appointment this afternoon with my large red Affair with rose gold hw, more pictures are on my blog



gorgeous as always kiwi!!! the red is a great pop of color to your outfit!!! btw, i feel ya on the dentist thing.... had my teeth cleaned a week ago and i shudder to think about my next appt!! (i go every 6 months and that's already too much!! lol)


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *Dinner with colleagues with RM Glazed Olive MAM *



love love this outfit!! the statement necklace....


----------



## sandc

kiwishopper said:


> Decided to walk around the park after a rather uncomfortable dentist appointment this afternoon with my large red Affair with rose gold hw, more pictures are on my blog


 

  Love the whole look!  That red affair with rosefold is fabulous!  I have the mam and I have the hardest time capturing the colors when I take pictures. Your pics look great!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank youu guys   Playing with my RMs and accessories spice up my day! 



ceedoan said:


> I always always love ur mod shots traveler!! You're so gorgeous!!





ceedoan said:


> love love this outfit!! the statement necklace....





remy005 said:


> So true -- ditto and ditto!!!





JennyErin said:


> *Travelers* as always your mod shots are amazing!


 


*kiwi*!!! I always look forward to your mod shots! I love *RED* on you!   I love your shoes and YSL ring, too!!! 


kiwishopper said:


> Decided to walk around the park after a rather uncomfortable dentist appointment this afternoon with my large red Affair with rose gold hw, more pictures are on my blog


----------



## ceedoan

JennyErin said:


> Yes I admit, I've been all over LV lately, but* I've started to really miss my RM.* *pregnancy is going, in the final stretch now!*



nothin wrong with venturing out (i've been caught over in the AW and MJ forums myself lol)  but i know what u mean! i sold some RM's to fund other bags but found myself really missing my collection, so then bought more to replace the ones i sold!! haha what a vicious but fun cycle!!

yay!! congrats! final stretch!


----------



## luvs*it*

kiwishopper said:


> Decided to walk around the park after a rather uncomfortable dentist appointment this afternoon with my large red Affair with rose gold hw, more pictures are on my blog


 
*~*That Red Affair is just perfect...and the rg hw!!*~*


----------



## JRabbit

Ladies!!!! Beautiful pics! I am new to RM I just for a cupid this past weekend!!!! I am thinking about getting a MAM, but I have a question. Do you guys ever wear it without the long strap and on your shoulder? Is it comfortable that way?? Thanks for teaching this RM newbie!!!


----------



## ceedoan

JRabbit said:


> Ladies!!!! Beautiful pics! I am new to RM I just for a cupid this past weekend!!!! I am thinking about getting a MAM, but I have a question. *Do you guys ever wear it without the long strap and on your shoulder? Is it comfortable that way??* Thanks for teaching this RM newbie!!!



for reference, i'm 5'1" and the shoulder straps fit very comfortably on my shoulder. you should check out the "pictures of u and your RM in action" thread and search for MAM - u should be able to see plenty of mod shots of people wearing theirs on the shoulder! here's some i've snapped wearing mine - HTH!!


----------



## ceedoan

nothing special, just ran errands - post office, NR, and then to the Asian grocery store  (last 2 pics i snapped the reflection off my car lol)

SO PROUD OF MYSELF TODAY... THERE WAS AN ABUNDANCE - *I MEAN ABUNDANCE* OF RM AT MY LOCAL NR.... i was like a kid in a candy store!! felt like i was at the NYC SS (which makes me think if i were ever there one day all hell would break loose!!! ) - at one point, carried FIVE on me LOL!! it took SO MUCH willpower to put them ALL back and RUN outta there!! i did manage to take amazing spy pics - they're uploaded onto the "RM at NR" thread over in shopping - got to try on SOOO many styles i'd never seen IRL until today!! it was so much fun!!


----------



## travelerscloset

super cool actions shots cee as always!!!! You and your MAMs are lovely!!!
I don't think I'd have that kind of self restraint if I come into presence of a room full of RMs!!! lol!  



ceedoan said:


> nothing special, just ran errands - post office, NR, and then to the Asian grocery store  (last 2 pics i snapped the reflection off my car lol)
> 
> SO PROUD OF MYSELF TODAY... THERE WAS AN ABUNDANCE - *I MEAN ABUNDANCE* OF RM AT MY LOCAL NR.... i was like a kid in a candy store!! felt like i was at the NYC SS (which makes me think if i were ever there one day all hell would break loose!!! ) - at one point, carried FIVE on me LOL!! it took SO MUCH willpower to put them ALL back and RUN outta there!! i did manage to take amazing spy pics - they're uploaded onto the "RM at NR" thread over in shopping - got to try on SOOO many styles i'd never seen IRL until today!! it was so much fun!!


----------



## Fashion1

TC that MAM is hot!!! Love it. 

Today with Plum MAB at the North GA outlets.


----------



## snakeygoddess

Fashion1 said:


> TC that MAM is hot!!! Love it.
> 
> Today with Plum MAB at the North GA outlets.



Looking good!  Were you at the ones up 400? That's my fav outlet mall here!  Jealous I was at work and not shopping!


----------



## Fashion1

snakeygoddess said:


> Looking good!  Were you at the ones up 400? That's my fav outlet mall here!  Jealous I was at work and not shopping!




Yep those! Haven't been in a while.


----------



## travelerscloset

That's my kind of MAB *Fashion*!  Lovely...



Fashion1 said:


> TC that MAM is hot!!! Love it.
> 
> Today with Plum MAB at the North GA outlets.


----------



## sandc

ceedoan said:


> nothing special, just ran errands - post office, NR, and then to the Asian grocery store  (last 2 pics i snapped the reflection off my car lol)
> 
> SO PROUD OF MYSELF TODAY... THERE WAS AN ABUNDANCE - *I MEAN ABUNDANCE* OF RM AT MY LOCAL NR.... i was like a kid in a candy store!! felt like i was at the NYC SS (which makes me think if i were ever there one day all hell would break loose!!! ) - at one point, carried FIVE on me LOL!! it took SO MUCH willpower to put them ALL back and RUN outta there!! i did manage to take amazing spy pics - they're uploaded onto the "RM at NR" thread over in shopping - got to try on SOOO many styles i'd never seen IRL until today!! it was so much fun!!


 


Fashion1 said:


> TC that MAM is hot!!! Love it.
> 
> Today with Plum MAB at the North GA outlets.


 
Love the MAMs!!  It's a mam day today. I have one of mine too.


----------



## sandc

Nude/Black Ostrich MAM and I are hanging out at Starbucks this morning. Had to drop DH off at the airport so I'm killing time here until the mall opens.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

sandc said:


> Nude/Black Ostrich MAM and I are hanging out at Starbucks this morning. Had to drop DH off at the airport so I'm killing time here until the mall opens.



UGH!!! I am telling you, you are killing me with this bag! I really think I NEED it now!!!


----------



## sandc

scoobiesmomma said:


> UGH!!! I am telling you, you are killing me with this bag! I really think I NEED it now!!!


 
Yes, you do!   The ostrich is a little stiffer than I like my leather, but it's so pretty that
it's worth it.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

sandc said:


> Yes, you do!   The ostrich is a little stiffer than I like my leather, but it's so pretty that
> it's worth it.



You and _*eehlers*_ both keep flaunting this in front of me and I really can't keep resisting temptation!! Do you think the ostrich will ever soften up? Or is it pretty much stiff for life?


----------



## sandc

scoobiesmomma said:


> You and _*eehlers*_ both keep flaunting this in front of me and I really can't keep resisting temptation!! Do you think the ostrich will ever soften up? Or is it pretty much stiff for life?


 
ilikeenableing.com    The ostrich has softened up and it will squish down some, but obviously it will never be puddly goodness that some of my other mams are.  The handles are a bit stiffer than I'm used to with my other mams, which is a bit of a bummer because I like to carry it on my shoulder, but it's not so bad that it's a deal breaker.  You do have to  watch for color transfer.  I've been able to clean it with a magic eraser, but it is something to watch.  I always get compliments when I carry this bag.  Its just too pretty!


----------



## Esquared72

scoobiesmomma said:
			
		

> You and eehlers both keep flaunting this in front of me and I really can't keep resisting temptation!! Do you think the ostrich will ever soften up? Or is it pretty much stiff for life?



Lol! This MAM was my first RM so she's super special. Like sandc I always get compliments when I carry her.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## thedseer

sandc said:
			
		

> Nude/Black Ostrich MAM and I are hanging out at Starbucks this morning. Had to drop DH off at the airport so I'm killing time here until the mall opens.



Love this bag!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Last night around sunset, me with my BW BBW MAB again! Sorry I keep showing you the same bag lol More pictures are on my blog


----------



## MoneyPennie

Me being bored at the Louie vuitton store. Picking up my first even brand new piece !!! It was also a good chance to show off my warm grey Mac !


----------



## sandc

eehlers said:


> Lol! This MAM was my first RM so she's super special. Like sandc I always get compliments when I carry her.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I had a couple SA's at Nordstrom going on and on about my bag today.  I had a friend with me who isn't as into purses.  I was trying to explain different brands to her. She came up to me with a non-designer inexpensive bag and asked me whose it was. I had no idea. The SA said, "She doesn't know, she likes higher end bags". Not in a snotty way, it was actually amusing. My friend was like, "I don't care who makes it" and was cracking up.



thedseer said:


> Love this bag!!



Thank you!



kiwishopper said:


> Last night around sunset, me with my BW BBW MAB again! Sorry I keep showing you the same bag lol More pictures are on my blog



Of course I love the bag, but I'm really loving those shoes!  Are they comfortable?  What brand are they?



MoneyPennie said:


> Me being bored at the Louie vuitton store. Picking up my first even brand new piece !!! It was also a good chance to show off my warm grey Mac !
> 
> View attachment 1717807



Love a good MAC!  What did you get at LV?


----------



## MoneyPennie

sandc said:


> I had a couple SA's at Nordstrom going on and on about my bag today.  I had a friend with me who isn't as into purses.  I was trying to explain different brands to her. She came up to me with a non-designer inexpensive bag and asked me whose it was. I had no idea. The SA said, "She doesn't know, she likes higher end bags". Not in a snotty way, it was actually amusing. My friend was like, "I don't care who makes it" and was cracking up.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I love the bag, but I'm really loving those shoes!  Are they comfortable?  What brand are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Love a good MAC!  What did you get at LV?



I got the mono speedy b 35. I am still in sticker shock but I have been wanting one for awhile now. So excited and mortified at the same time, the most money I have ever spent on a bag. I can't believe this bag is BRAND NEW! i have been working the preloved thing for so long...


----------



## travelerscloset

I LOOOVE these shots!!!! My FAVORITE ever!!!! I love the colors, your attire, those shoes, the background, the sunlight, the leaves... I can go on and on!!!  and of course that bag!!!



kiwishopper said:


> Last night around sunset, me with my BW BBW MAB again! Sorry I keep showing you the same bag lol More pictures are on my blog


 


Hey MP! Haven't seen you in a while   You're looking hot girl!  great Mac you got there!  What did you get from LV?


MoneyPennie said:


> Me being bored at the Louie vuitton store. Picking up my first even brand new piece !!! It was also a good chance to show off my warm grey Mac !
> 
> View attachment 1717807


----------



## MoneyPennie

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> I LOOOVE these shots!!!! My FAVORITE ever!!!! I love the colors, your attire, those shoes, the background, the sunlight, the leaves... I can go on and on!!!  and of course that bag!!!
> 
> Hey MP! Haven't seen you in a while   You're looking hot girl!  great Mac you got there!  What did you get from LV?




I know I was on a LV quest! I am back now and I am shocked by the amazing bag everyone has been picking up! TPF is going to ruin my retirement plan !!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*sigh* I know what you mean... :giggles:... actually, sometimes it's not very funny and I MUST step on the breaks _soon_!... now!


MoneyPennie said:


> I know I was on a LV quest! I am back now and I am shocked by the amazing bag everyone has been picking up! TPF *is going to ruin my retirement plan* !!!


----------



## JennyErin

Gorgeous pics *kiwi* never get tired of pics of that beauty!

*Money* you look fab at LV with your MAC!


----------



## AJ1025

kiwishopper said:


> Last night around sunset, me with my BW BBW MAB again! Sorry I keep showing you the same bag lol More pictures are on my blog



I LOVE your outfit, Kiwi- looking fab, per usual!!


----------



## sandc

MoneyPennie said:


> I got the mono speedy b 35. I am still in sticker shock but I have been wanting one for awhile now. So excited and mortified at the same time, the most money I have ever spent on a bag. I can't believe this bag is BRAND NEW! i have been working the preloved thing for so long...



Ooh! I want the DE Speedy B 30 when it comes out.  I don't know if I will be able to bite the bullet or not. I have an Azur NF, but I got it from another TPF's on Bonz, so I still haven't paid full price. I love that bag though!


----------



## lvsweetness

MoneyPennie said:


> Me being bored at the Louie vuitton store. Picking up my first even brand new piece !!! It was also a good chance to show off my warm grey Mac !
> 
> View attachment 1717807



oh congrats! i had that bag, timeless.. random but where is your dress from lol? i like it, looking good!


----------



## MoneyPennie

sandc said:
			
		

> Ooh! I want the DE Speedy B 30 when it comes out.  I don't know if I will be able to bite the bullet or not. I have an Azur NF, but I got it from another TPF's on Bonz, so I still haven't paid full price. I love that bag though!



I tried that bag on! It's not for sale yet but they had it in stock. It was very nice but if I was going to pay full price I wanted classic LV! You should go try it on if they have a store close to you.


----------



## MoneyPennie

lvsweetness said:
			
		

> oh congrats! i had that bag, timeless.. random but where is your dress from lol? i like it, looking good!








Lol this is my super lazy mod shot. I don't have a full length mirror so just climbed on the couch. 

I got the dress in LA when I was in Cali for work. The brand is called "be bop".  I think they have a home page http://bebopclothing.com/ but it's under construction.


----------



## MoneyPennie

MoneyPennie said:
			
		

> Lol this is my super lazy mod shot. I don't have a full length mirror so just climbed on the couch.
> 
> I got the dress in LA when I was in Cali for work. The brand is called "be bop".  I think they have a home page http://bebopclothing.com/ but it's under construction.



Ahhh ! My button is undone ! Don't mind the extra cleavage  sorry.


----------



## lvsweetness

MoneyPennie said:


> View attachment 1718017
> 
> 
> Lol this is my super lazy mod shot. I don't have a full length mirror so just climbed on the couch.
> 
> I got the dress in LA when I was in Cali for work. The brand is called "be bop".  I think they have a home page http://bebopclothing.com/ but it's under construction.



oh thats super cute, I love it, gonna try to find their brand somewhere.. lv looks great !!


----------



## redweddy

MoneyPennie said:
			
		

> Me being bored at the Louie vuitton store. Picking up my first even brand new piece !!! It was also a good chance to show off my warm grey Mac !



I love this look! And congratulations on your new LV!! And good to see you back here!


----------



## kiwishopper

My shoes are a brand called A.So (from overseas sorry lol) but I found one on endless that looks similar in the tie-dye design! Here is the link


http://www.endless.com/Rampage-Wome...2P8Y0/ref=pe_69060_23567350_pe_end_04162012_6




sandc said:


> I had a couple SA's at Nordstrom going on and on about my bag today. I had a friend with me who isn't as into purses. I was trying to explain different brands to her. She came up to me with a non-designer inexpensive bag and asked me whose it was. I had no idea. The SA said, "She doesn't know, she likes higher end bags". Not in a snotty way, it was actually amusing. My friend was like, "I don't care who makes it" and was cracking up.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I love the bag, but I'm really loving those shoes! Are they comfortable? What brand are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Love a good MAC! What did you get at LV?


----------



## sandc

MoneyPennie said:


> View attachment 1718017
> 
> 
> Lol this is my super lazy mod shot. I don't have a full length mirror so just climbed on the couch.
> 
> I got the dress in LA when I was in Cali for work. The brand is called "be bop".  I think they have a home page http://bebopclothing.com/ but it's under construction.



Love it!  I imagine the Speedy B in DE will be mine someday.  I will be at a mall with an LV next weekend and my friend is tight with her SA, so maybe I can get a peak if they have one. 



kiwishopper said:


> My shoes are a brand called A.So (from overseas sorry lol) but I found one on endless that looks similar in the tie-dye design! Here is the link
> 
> 
> http://www.endless.com/Rampage-Wome...2P8Y0/ref=pe_69060_23567350_pe_end_04162012_6



Dang it!   Oh well!  I need another pair of shoes like a I need another bag anyway, but they look really cute on you!  Thanks for digging up a pair on endless.  That site will probably get part of my time today.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Making that money w/ my Bombe Stingray MAM A.K.A my work horse.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

5 AM @. Work never looked so beautiful?


----------



## OMG3kids

Nice, hollywoodbadgirl!! The stingray is really unique--love it!


----------



## ceedoan

sandc said:
			
		

> ilikeenableing.com    The ostrich has softened up and it will squish down some, but obviously it will never be puddly goodness that some of my other mams are.  The handles are a bit stiffer than I'm used to with my other mams, which is a bit of a bummer because I like to carry it on my shoulder, but it's not so bad that it's a deal breaker.  You do have to  watch for color transfer.  I've been able to clean it with a magic eraser, but it is something to watch.  I always get compliments when I carry this bag.  Its just too pretty!



Sandc!! Like scoobie I'm enamored by ur ostrich mam!!! Im looking for the BF version of it  Thanks for the intel on getting denim transfer off with a magic eraser!!! My cream leather chair recently got a very noticeable pen mark on it and the magic eraser got it all off!!! It's so awesome!


----------



## ceedoan

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Last night around sunset, me with my BW BBW MAB again! Sorry I keep showing you the same bag lol More pictures are on my blog



Kiwi - The colors!! The leaves!! The sunset!!! The outfit!!! The MAM!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!


----------



## ceedoan

hollywoodbadgrl said:
			
		

> Making that money w/ my Bombe Stingray MAM A.K.A my work horse.



Make that money girl!! U look great with stingray MAM!!


----------



## ceedoan

hollywoodbadgrl said:
			
		

> 5 AM @. Work never looked so beautiful?



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Black Iguana Trim MAM's maiden voyage *


----------



## beemer

travelerscloset said:


> *Black Iguana Trim MAM's maiden voyage *


 
LOVE your outfit with this bag! It's perfect. You look great!


----------



## travelerscloset

The MAM looks so versatile!!!


hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Making that money w/ my Bombe Stingray MAM A.K.A my work horse.


 

What a lovely gem!!!! 


hollywoodbadgrl said:


> 5 AM @. Work never looked so beautiful?


----------



## nygrl

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Black Iguana Trim MAM's maiden voyage



This bag looks so unique! Love it!!


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *Black Iguana Trim MAM's maiden voyage *


 
Gorgeous *Travelers*!!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Here it is, guys, my plum MAM.....this is probably one of the MOST beautiful RMs I've ever gotten! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## discoAMOUR

^*Traveler*...that is my most favorite RM on you...looks like it was created just for you.

^*Kiwi*...your pics are so fresh and light as always. love the new Plum MAM on you!!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

kiwishopper said:


> Here it is, guys, my plum MAM.....this is probably one of the MOST beautiful RMs I've ever gotten! More pictures are on my blog



Gorgeous bag and pics!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Making that money w/ my Bombe Stingray MAM A.K.A my work horse.



Really love this bag!!



travelerscloset said:


> *Black Iguana Trim MAM's maiden voyage *



A perfect match with your colorful top!


----------



## discoAMOUR

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Making that money w/ my Bombe Stingray MAM A.K.A my work horse.



Perfect charm for that bag!!! So cute!


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> Here it is, guys, my plum MAM.....this is probably one of the MOST beautiful RMs I've ever gotten! More pictures are on my blog


 
That MAM is gorgeous!!! She looks amazing on you *kiwi*!!


----------



## redweddy

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Here it is, guys, my plum MAM.....this is probably one of the MOST beautiful RMs I've ever gotten! More pictures are on my blog



Love it!! Waiting for my own charge-send but just glad to be seeing all these gorgeous pictures!!


----------



## nygrl

kiwishopper said:


> Here it is, guys, my plum MAM.....this is probably one of the MOST beautiful RMs I've ever gotten! More pictures are on my blog



LOVE the color!! The HW looks really nice with it!


----------



## doi

kiwishopper said:


> Here it is, guys, my plum MAM.....this is probably one of the MOST beautiful RMs I've ever gotten! More pictures are on my blog



kiwi! My god!  You made the Plum MAM look even more special!!!  My eyes widened when I saw these photos.  I love these shots!  You made me fall in love with the Plum even more!  Oh noooo...now I have to find me one! Oh no...no...no....!!!  

No. No, d.  DB MAM or Pink Sheen MAM.  Eyes on the road.  Concentrate.  Concentrate.  DB or Pink Sheen MAM.  No Plum. No Plum. 

*but it's so preeeettyyyyyy*


----------



## missmoz

kiwishopper said:


> Here it is, guys, my plum MAM.....this is probably one of the MOST beautiful RMs I've ever gotten! More pictures are on my blog



beautiful!!!  I love how it goes with your outfit!  lucky gal to have scored this bag!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you ladies!  I'm still at awe at how artful this MAM is!  All my life I thought blue is my favorite color but ever since I laid my hands on PH Zip MAM and this Iguana trim, Purple is NOW my fave!!! lol, hmmm perhaps part of what they call mid-life crisis... more like mid-life awakening!



beemer said:


> LOVE your outfit with this bag! It's perfect. You look great!





nygrl said:


> This bag looks so unique! Love it!!





JennyErin said:


> Gorgeous *Travelers*!!!!





discoAMOUR said:


> ^*Traveler*...that is my most favorite RM on you...looks like it was created just for you.
> ^*Kiwi*...your pics are so fresh and light as always. love the new Plum MAM on you!!!





scoobiesmomma said:


> Really love this bag!!
> A perfect match with your colorful top!


----------



## travelerscloset

So beautiful *kiwi*...  the skirt and plum MAM is so dreamy... enchanting!!!


kiwishopper said:


> Here it is, guys, my plum MAM.....this is probably one of the MOST beautiful RMs I've ever gotten! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## kiwishopper

doi said:


> kiwi! My god!  You made the Plum MAM look even more special!!!  My eyes widened when I saw these photos.  I love these shots!  You made me fall in love with the Plum even more!  Oh noooo...now I have to find me one! Oh no...no...no....!!!
> 
> No. No, d.  DB MAM or Pink Sheen MAM.  Eyes on the road.  Concentrate.  Concentrate.  DB or Pink Sheen MAM.  No Plum. No Plum.
> 
> *but it's so preeeettyyyyyy*



Hahahahaha Doi you crack me up so badly lol


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

kiwishopper said:


> Here it is, guys, my plum MAM.....this is probably one of the MOST beautiful RMs I've ever gotten! More pictures are on my blog



LOVE THIS!


----------



## snakeygoddess

Going out with my BBW w/ red zip track and Matte hardware MAM


----------



## MissRed

snakeygoddess said:
			
		

> Going out with my BBW w/ red zip track and Matte hardware MAM



Mmmmm.... Red zipper track!  Love your tatt too


----------



## beemer

snakeygoddess said:
			
		

> Going out with my BBW w/ red zip track and Matte hardware MAM



Looking good!! I can't believe how broken in your bag looks brand new! Love!


----------



## JennyErin

snakeygoddess said:


> Going out with my BBW w/ red zip track and Matte hardware MAM


 
Great outfit! Great bag!! You look fantastic!


----------



## AJ1025

snakeygoddess said:


> Going out with my BBW w/ red zip track and Matte hardware MAM



You look gorgeous and your MAM is outstanding!!


----------



## snakeygoddess

Thank you ladies 

This bag is just absolutely amazing! It truly came perfectly broken-in.  I usually don't do large bags in black because I find them boring.  But this one....it is just sooo special!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *Black Iguana Trim MAM's maiden voyage *


 

LOVELY AS ALWAYS!!! that top is sooo pretty! i love that color on u traveler!! iguana MAM is a diva like her mama!!!


----------



## ceedoan

kiwishopper said:


> Here it is, guys, my plum MAM.....this is probably one of the MOST beautiful RMs I've ever gotten! More pictures are on my blog


 

stunning!!!!!!!!! i love your whole outfit kiwi!! plum MAM is definitely the icing on the cake!!


----------



## ceedoan

snakeygoddess said:


> Going out with my BBW w/ red zip track and Matte hardware MAM


 
u look GORGEOUS snakey!! that color looks perfect on u!! love the whole outfit and of course the BBW MAM w/ BR zipper track!!!


----------



## TaraP

kiwishopper said:


> Here it is, guys, my plum MAM.....this is probably one of the MOST beautiful RMs I've ever gotten! More pictures are on my blog



Love the plum MAM! I am so happy all the tPFers are scooping them up (including myself ). It truly is gorgeous and so are you. Love the pics. 



travelerscloset said:


> *Black Iguana Trim MAM's maiden voyage *



You look beautiful in purple! Love your new MAM. Looks perfect with your outfit. I can only imagine what your co-workers think of you. They must say, "She's beautiful, she works hard, she's a great mom and she always matches her beautiful bags to her outfits~ She's superwoman!"



snakeygoddess said:


> Going out with my BBW w/ red zip track and Matte hardware MAM



BEAUTIFUL! You always look so pretty! Great dress and shoes. I wish I could walk in those but i'd need a crash course in how to not fall. I'm such a tomboy.   And your MAM looks awesome. I can't believe she's already 'smiling'!


----------



## missmoz

snakeygoddess said:


> Going out with my BBW w/ red zip track and Matte hardware MAM



More love for your outfit and MAM!  You look totally cute, snakey!  I echo Tara's words in I would totally not be able to walk in shoes like that.  I just cannot do high heels.


----------



## doi

snakeygoddess said:


> Going out with my BBW w/ red zip track and Matte hardware MAM



You look awesome, *snakey*!  I love your dress (love the color, too!!), shoes and, of course, your MAM!


----------



## travelerscloset

snakey!  You look amazing!  I love everything - the nails, dress, shoes, ring... and yes, that mam!



snakeygoddess said:


> Going out with my BBW w/ red zip track and Matte hardware MAM


 


Thank you Cee!  The top was a gift from my brother some years ago which I have never worn at alll! lol... I can't believe I wore it just now 


ceedoan said:


> LOVELY AS ALWAYS!!! that top is sooo pretty! i love that color on u traveler!! iguana MAM is a diva like her mama!!!


 


Thank you Tara,   you seriously make me blush  


TaraP said:


> You look beautiful in purple! Love your new MAM. Looks perfect with your outfit. I can only imagine what your co-workers think of you. They must say, "She's beautiful, she works hard, she's a great mom and she always matches her beautiful bags to her outfits~ She's superwoman!"


----------



## MAGJES

kiwishopper said:


> Here it is, guys, my plum MAM.....this is probably one of the MOST beautiful RMs I've ever gotten! More pictures are on my blog



Kiwi.....Love yor MAM!


----------



## MAGJES

travelerscloset said:


> *Black Iguana Trim MAM's maiden voyage *



Stunning!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you MAGJES!  The Black Iguana trim is so unique!  I love the color and stamping of the trim... now one of my fave MAM 


MAGJES said:


> Stunning!


----------



## TaraP

I've been carrying Plum MAM since I first got her last Tuesday... I did not think this color would be so versatile. So glad I decided to check it out anyway because it is one of my favorites now..  









This Tuesday I wore my Black MAC... Lovely bathroom shot in Target.. 






Today I carried Orange Cupid for the first time.. I went to get a pedi but stopped first to get a matching polish...


----------



## snakeygoddess

TaraP said:


> I've been carrying Plum MAM since I first got her last Tuesday... I did not think this color would be so versatile. So glad I decided to check it out anyway because it is one of my favorites now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Tuesday I wore my Black MAC... Lovely bathroom shot in Target..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I carried Orange Cupid for the first time.. I went to get a pedi but stopped first to get a matching polish...



Those bags look fantastic on you! I really should try out a Cupid one of these days....!  I especially need an orange colored-bag.  My two fav colors are green and orange  And I DEFINITELY need something with RG Hardware.  I'm debating on trying out the plum or another colored MAM since I already have a PH MAB.  Even though they are too totally different shades of purple, I wonder if I really need two similar colored and styled bags.  I need to research what other colors come with RG hardware....


----------



## lvsweetness

TaraP said:


> I've been carrying Plum MAM since I first got her last Tuesday... I did not think this color would be so versatile. So glad I decided to check it out anyway because it is one of my favorites now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Tuesday I wore my Black MAC... Lovely bathroom shot in Target..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I carried Orange Cupid for the first time.. I went to get a pedi but stopped first to get a matching polish...



wow, everything looks so nice on you but that orange one is insane, such a nice pop!!


----------



## TaraP

snakeygoddess said:


> Those bags look fantastic on you! I really should try out a Cupid one of these days....!  I especially need an orange colored-bag.  My two fav colors are green and orange  And I DEFINITELY need something with RG Hardware.  I'm debating on trying out the plum or another colored MAM since I already have a PH MAB.  Even though they are too totally different shades of purple, I wonder if I really need two similar colored and styled bags.  I need to research what other colors come with RG hardware....



Thank you! You should totally try a Cupid! If you love the size of a MAM, then you will love the Cupid. As for the RG HW, we must find you a bag with it. No pics really show the true color of it but it's really beautiful in person. And I can so picture you and your girly self wearing a pretty dress and a matching MAM with RG HW. 



lvsweetness said:


> wow, everything looks so nice on you but that orange one is insane, such a nice pop!!



Thank you lv! Today was the test run and I love her. DH wasn't a fan when I first got her but today carrying it he was like "wow, that actually looks nice."
I was like duh!


----------



## tastangan

kiwishopper said:


> Here it is, guys, my plum MAM.....this is probably one of the MOST beautiful RMs I've ever gotten! More pictures are on my blog



Love your MAM! But I think I'm biased because I'm waiting for one myself.


----------



## doi

TaraP said:


> I've been carrying Plum MAM since I first got her last Tuesday... I did not think this color would be so versatile. So glad I decided to check it out anyway because it is one of my favorites now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Tuesday I wore my Black MAC... Lovely bathroom shot in Target..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I carried Orange Cupid for the first time.. I went to get a pedi but stopped first to get a matching polish...



RM should really get you to model her bags, Tara!  You make every bag - whatever style and color - look so good!  Love your mod pics!  They make me want to get the same bags!  Lol!  You're the perfect living ad for RM!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Tara- Honestly, your Cupid is the first one I have seen that I truly like and would buy... I am just not a huge fan of this bag, but that color and leather is so cool!! Looks tres' chic on you too! 



TaraP said:


> Today I carried Orange Cupid for the first time.. I went to get a pedi but stopped first to get a matching polish...


----------



## MissRed

TaraP said:
			
		

> I've been carrying Plum MAM since I first got her last Tuesday... I did not think this color would be so versatile. So glad I decided to check it out anyway because it is one of my favorites now..
> 
> 
> This Tuesday I wore my Black MAC... Lovely bathroom shot in Target..
> 
> Today I carried Orange Cupid for the first time.. I went to get a pedi but stopped first to get a matching polish...



Fabulous Tara. Plum MAM looks so good on you!    It really complements your outfit!

And the Cupid... How pretty!


----------



## TaraP

doi said:


> RM should really get you to model her bags, Tara!  You make every bag - whatever style and color - look so good!  Love your mod pics!  They make me want to get the same bags!  Lol!  You're the perfect living ad for RM!



You are too kind.  Thanks so much!



scoobiesmomma said:


> Tara- Honestly, your Cupid is the first one I have seen that I truly like and would buy... I am just not a huge fan of this bag, but that color and leather is so cool!! Looks tres' chic on you too!



Thank you! The leather on this one is so light and makes the bag so easy to carry. Something I noticed about this one is it has the new Cupid strap with the holes instead of the old one. But it doesn't have the back pocket on the outside. Not sure if that is on all the new Cupids or just because this one was a sample. 



MissRed said:


> Fabulous Tara. Plum MAM looks so good on you!    It really complements your outfit!
> 
> And the Cupid... How pretty!



Thanks MissRed! It was hard to switch out of the Plum only reason I did is because it was pouring rain. But it was nice to switch into the Cupid. It's so bright and happy I couldn't help but be in a great mood.


----------



## missmoz

TaraP said:


> I've been carrying Plum MAM since I first got her last Tuesday... I did not think this color would be so versatile. So glad I decided to check it out anyway because it is one of my favorites now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Tuesday I wore my Black MAC... Lovely bathroom shot in Target..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I carried Orange Cupid for the first time.. I went to get a pedi but stopped first to get a matching polish...



you always have such great modelling pics!  the more I see the plum I am in love.  I'm still on the fence about it.  I think I just want a bag with RG HW... and really hoping for a black one!  btw, I  stripes (love your shirts)!


----------



## TaraP

missmoz said:


> you always have such great modelling pics!  the more I see the plum I am in love.  I'm still on the fence about it.  I think I just want a bag with RG HW... and really hoping for a black one!  btw, I  stripes (love your shirts)!



Thank you missmoz! I  stripes too! I must have bought every color polo shirt in TJ Max with stripes..lol   The RG HW is so beautiful. Guaranteed if you see a PLum MAM at the SS today, you will buy it.  Good luck at the sale!!


----------



## beemer

TaraP said:


> I've been carrying Plum MAM since I first got her last Tuesday... I did not think this color would be so versatile. So glad I decided to check it out anyway because it is one of my favorites now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Tuesday I wore my Black MAC... Lovely bathroom shot in Target..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I carried Orange Cupid for the first time.. I went to get a pedi but stopped first to get a matching polish...


 
I love seeing all these modeling pics with Plum MAMs. So gorgeous! I must get one!!! The orange Cupid looks awesome on you. I don't do orange, but you pull it off perfectly. The leather on that bag looks delicious!


----------



## kiwishopper

Tara, isn't that plum just gorgeous?! I think RM makes one of the best RGHW this season!!
And I am going to blame you for making me wanting a Cupid now ;p



TaraP said:


> I've been carrying Plum MAM since I first got her last Tuesday... I did not think this color would be so versatile. So glad I decided to check it out anyway because it is one of my favorites now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Tuesday I wore my Black MAC... Lovely bathroom shot in Target..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I carried Orange Cupid for the first time.. I went to get a pedi but stopped first to get a matching polish...


----------



## JennyErin

TaraP said:


> I've been carrying Plum MAM since I first got her last Tuesday... I did not think this color would be so versatile. So glad I decided to check it out anyway because it is one of my favorites now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Tuesday I wore my Black MAC... Lovely bathroom shot in Target..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I carried Orange Cupid for the first time.. I went to get a pedi but stopped first to get a matching polish...


 
*Tara *you look amazing with all your RMs! I am really loving that cupid! I have been thinking about trying this style out lately and I think your pictures have me sold!


----------



## travelerscloset

Gorgeous as ever Tara!   
That Cupid is such an eye candy!  I love this color and leather!  The distressing reminds me of your metallic honey MAM.  Does it have the same leather texture?



TaraP said:


> I've been carrying Plum MAM since I first got her last Tuesday... I did not think this color would be so versatile. So glad I decided to check it out anyway because it is one of my favorites now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Tuesday I wore my Black MAC... Lovely bathroom shot in Target..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I carried Orange Cupid for the first time.. I went to get a pedi but stopped first to get a matching polish...


----------



## ceedoan

TaraP said:


> I've been carrying Plum MAM since I first got her last Tuesday... I did not think this color would be so versatile. So glad I decided to check it out anyway because it is one of my favorites now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Tuesday I wore my Black MAC... Lovely bathroom shot in Target..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I carried Orange Cupid for the first time.. I went to get a pedi but stopped first to get a matching polish...




HOT HOT HOT!!! i love all 3 of ur RM's tara!! okay but then again, i love ALL your RM's!!! haha i remember when i first got into RM, i was drooling over your collection and thinking to myself.... omg, this girl has great taste in bags!!! ur cupid is so special!! the orange IMO is perfect!! not too dark, not too bright


----------



## TaraP

beemer said:


> I love seeing all these modeling pics with Plum MAMs. So gorgeous! I must get one!!! The orange Cupid looks awesome on you. I don't do orange, but you pull it off perfectly. The leather on that bag looks delicious!



Thank you! And Yes, you definitely need one! I'm very much enjoying my Orange Cupid.. 



kiwishopper said:


> Tara, isn't that plum just gorgeous?! I think RM makes one of the best RGHW this season!!
> And I am going to blame you for making me wanting a Cupid now ;p



Yes! Rm is so doing it right with the RG HW. I can totally see you rocking a Cupid.. 



JennyErin said:


> *Tara *you look amazing with all your RMs! I am really loving that cupid! I have been thinking about trying this style out lately and I think your pictures have me sold!



Yay! What color are you thinking about? There are a lot of pocket and spaces so it could definitely double as a baby bag too.  Thank you for your kind words. I miss your elevator shots... 



travelerscloset said:


> Gorgeous as ever Tara!
> That Cupid is such an eye candy!  I love this color and leather!  The distressing reminds me of your metallic honey MAM.  Does it have the same leather texture?



Thanks! You don't have a Cupid yet do you? Notice I said yet..   The leather is kind of like Metallic honey but not as thin. 



ceedoan said:


> HOT HOT HOT!!! i love all 3 of ur RM's tara!! okay but then again, i love ALL your RM's!!! haha i remember when i first got into RM, i was drooling over your collection and thinking to myself.... omg, this girl has great taste in bags!!! ur cupid is so special!! the orange IMO is perfect!! not too dark, not too bright


----------



## discoAMOUR

Girrrlll....YAYYYYY!!!! FUN bags...love em all!!! You know I love me some orange...and that cupid is the bag for YOU! 




TaraP said:


> I've been carrying Plum MAM since I first got her last Tuesday... I did not think this color would be so versatile. So glad I decided to check it out anyway because it is one of my favorites now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Tuesday I wore my Black MAC... Lovely bathroom shot in Target..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I carried Orange Cupid for the first time.. I went to get a pedi but stopped first to get a matching polish...


----------



## kiwishopper

Floral and Plum MAM today, more pictures are on my blog 






Goofing around ;p


----------



## sandc

TaraP said:


> I've been carrying Plum MAM since I first got her last Tuesday... I did not think this color would be so versatile. So glad I decided to check it out anyway because it is one of my favorites now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Tuesday I wore my Black MAC... Lovely bathroom shot in Target..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I carried Orange Cupid for the first time.. I went to get a pedi but stopped first to get a matching polish...


 


kiwishopper said:


> Floral and Plum MAM today, more pictures are on my blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofing around ;p


 
Loving these plum MAMs!! I want one, but I keep telling myself I dont' need plum and the red with rosegold I already have. But I like it a lot!

*Kiwi* - love the NP color on your toes! Great with those shoes/outfit.


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> Floral and Plum MAM today, more pictures are on my blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofing around ;p


 
Stunning as always *Kiwi*!!!


----------



## JennyErin

Today with my Deep Purple 3 Zip MAC. Don't mind the huge belly.


----------



## kiwishopper

SO cute!!! Both you and RM! When is your due date? 



JennyErin said:


> Today with my Deep Purple 3 Zip MAC. Don't mind the huge belly.


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> SO cute!!! Both you and RM! When is your due date?


 
Thanks Kiwi! Not until July 28! However I had my first at 33 weeks, so honestly this one could come at any time really, just trying to keep him in there for now though!


----------



## remy005

Tara, your photos are always fabulous, not to mention enormously helpful -- I really had no idea what the Cupid looks like in real life (i.e., aside from stock photos)!!  Thank you!


----------



## remy005

Jenny Erin, you look great!!!  (And btw -- best wishes!)


----------



## remy005

Kiwi, love your pix -- keep 'em coming!!


----------



## beachgirl38

kiwishopper said:


> Floral and Plum MAM today, more pictures are on my blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofing around ;p


 


JennyErin said:


> Today with my Deep Purple 3 Zip MAC. Don't mind the huge belly.


 

So pretty ladies!  Love the plum MAM so much Kiwi!

JennyErin you are a beautiful pregnant lady! your MAC looks so nice!

Here is my new to me cream/sand MAM with siggy hw & B&W floral lining


----------



## JennyErin

beachgirl38 said:


> So pretty ladies! Love the plum MAM so much Kiwi!
> 
> JennyErin you are a beautiful pregnant lady! your MAC looks so nice!
> 
> Here is my new to me cream/sand MAM with siggy hw & B&W floral lining
> View attachment 1724946
> 
> 
> View attachment 1724947


 
Thanks *Beachgirl! * - your new to you MAM is gorgeous!!! I love siggy hw!


----------



## travelerscloset

Kiwi!  yet again, your photos are so inviting!  I love the dress, sandals and of course the MAM!  May I know where you got the dress?  you look lovely!


kiwishopper said:


> Floral and Plum MAM today, more pictures are on my blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofing around ;p


 


You're so pretty JennyErin!  We have a saying here that if you are extra pretty during pregnancy the prediction is that you'll have a girl 


JennyErin said:


> Today with my Deep Purple 3 Zip MAC. Don't mind the huge belly.


 


Hi beachgirl, the cream MAM looks so classy and you carry it so well!  


beachgirl38 said:


> So pretty ladies! Love the plum MAM so much Kiwi!
> JennyErin you are a beautiful pregnant lady! your MAC looks so nice!
> Here is my new to me cream/sand MAM with siggy hw & B&W floral lining
> View attachment 1724946
> 
> View attachment 1724947


----------



## JennyErin

Awwww thank you *Travelers*! 

Unfortunately its another boy for me, I'm not destined to have a mini minkette it seems, but at least then I don't have to share my other babies


----------



## discoAMOUR

Too cute kiwi.



kiwishopper said:


> Floral and Plum MAM today, more pictures are on my blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofing around ;p


----------



## TaraP

kiwishopper said:


> Floral and Plum MAM today, more pictures are on my blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofing around ;p



Great pics Kiwi! I love how slouchy your Plum looks! Just beautiful!


----------



## travelerscloset

A boy! Congratulations!  


JennyErin said:


> Awwww thank you *Travelers*!
> Unfortunately its another boy for me, I'm not destined to have a mini minkette it seems, but at least then I don't have to share my other babies


----------



## TaraP

JennyErin said:


> Today with my Deep Purple 3 Zip MAC. Don't mind the huge belly.



You and your MAC look beautiful! Omg, that belly.  I hope I look 1/2 as good as you do when I get pregnant.


----------



## beagly911

kiwishopper said:


> Floral and Plum MAM today, more pictures are on my blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofing around ;p


 WOW you look terrific!!!  I guess I'm old school, but these pics give me a reason to wear a darker RM in the summer!!!!


----------



## beagly911

JennyErin said:


> Today with my Deep Purple 3 Zip MAC. Don't mind the huge belly.


 Great look!!  Best wishes for you and your little one!!!  You are an incredible! mommy to be!!!


----------



## beagly911

beachgirl38 said:


> So pretty ladies! Love the plum MAM so much Kiwi!
> 
> JennyErin you are a beautiful pregnant lady! your MAC looks so nice!
> 
> Here is my new to me cream/sand MAM with siggy hw & B&W floral lining
> View attachment 1724946
> 
> 
> View attachment 1724947


OH so love it!!!  I adore my cream mini MAM with floral lining and siggy hw!!!   Stunning!!!!!!


----------



## ashnickers

snakeygoddess said:
			
		

> Going out with my BBW w/ red zip track and Matte hardware MAM



I freaking live your ankle tattoo!!!


----------



## ashnickers

TaraP said:
			
		

> I've been carrying Plum MAM since I first got her last Tuesday... I did not think this color would be so versatile. So glad I decided to check it out anyway because it is one of my favorites now..
> 
> 
> 
> This Tuesday I wore my Black MAC... Lovely bathroom shot in Target..
> 
> Today I carried Orange Cupid for the first time.. I went to get a pedi but stopped first to get a matching polish...



Love love love this orange Cupid


----------



## JennyErin

Awwww thanks *Travelers*, *Tara* and *beagly*!  You are all so sweet!


----------



## ashnickers

JennyErin said:
			
		

> Today with my Deep Purple 3 Zip MAC. Don't mind the huge belly.



Ooh you look so cute 

Love some mommy RM


----------



## JennyErin

Lol thanks *ash*! 

Also thanks *remy*!! For some reason I missed you back there!


----------



## doi

kiwishopper said:


> Floral and Plum MAM today, more pictures are on my blog
> 
> Goofing around ;p



I love your photos!  You're really making me want to look for a Plum MAM, darn it! :giggles:



JennyErin said:


> Today with my Deep Purple 3 Zip MAC. Don't mind the huge belly.



You look so good, you pretty woman you!!  You're already so beautiful (I still remember your Nikki shots!!) and now the pregnancy made you even more beautiful!  



beachgirl38 said:


> So pretty ladies!  Love the plum MAM so much Kiwi!
> 
> JennyErin you are a beautiful pregnant lady! your MAC looks so nice!
> 
> Here is my new to me cream/sand MAM with siggy hw & B&W floral lining



That cream/sand MAM looks awesome on you, *beachgirl*.  Glad it went to you so I can look at it from time to time!


----------



## JennyErin

doi said:


> I love your photos!  You're really making me want to look for a Plum MAM, darn it! :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> You look so good, you pretty woman you!!  You're already so beautiful (I still remember your Nikki shots!!) and now the pregnancy made you even more beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> That cream/sand MAM looks awesome on you, *beachgirl*.  Glad it went to you so I can look at it from time to time!



Awwww *doi* you are so sweet!!! Thank you!


----------



## remy005

beachgirl38 said:


> << Here is my new to me cream/sand MAM with siggy hw & B&W floral lining >>



 Beachgirl, that bag is Gorgeous!!! 

P.S.  Heartfelt condolences (that handsome Rocky).


----------



## ceedoan

kiwishopper said:


> Floral and Plum MAM today, more pictures are on my blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofing around ;p



way friggin awesome pics!! u are too cute kiwi!!! u definitely make plum MAM even more gorgeous!


----------



## ceedoan

JennyErin said:


> Today with my Deep Purple 3 Zip MAC. Don't mind the huge belly.



JE - u are hands down the cutest preggars minkette on here!!! are u sure u already have kids?? u look so young!!  and u look amazing btw.... a skinny minny with just a bball belly!  oh yeah, cute MAC too!


----------



## ceedoan

beachgirl38 said:


> So pretty ladies!  Love the plum MAM so much Kiwi!
> 
> JennyErin you are a beautiful pregnant lady! your MAC looks so nice!
> 
> Here is my new to me cream/sand MAM with siggy hw & B&W floral lining
> View attachment 1724946
> 
> 
> View attachment 1724947



beachie!!  it's been awhile (probably only days in the "real world" but in TPF time it feels like months ) and u came back w/ a bang gf! hehe that cream MAM is TDF!! LOVE the siggy hw (of course) and the b&w floral lining. where the heck did u find this MAM!??!?!


----------



## JennyErin

ceedoan said:


> JE - u are hands down the cutest preggars minkette on here!!! are u sure u already have kids?? u look so young!!  and u look amazing btw.... a skinny minny with just a bball belly!  oh yeah, cute MAC too!



Awww thanks Cee you are too sweet! I'm older than I look


----------



## Snugbugnyc

ceedoan said:


> JE - u are hands down the cutest preggars minkette on here!!! are u sure u already have kids?? u look so young!!  and u look amazing btw.... a skinny minny with just a bball belly!  oh yeah, cute MAC too!


Great bag and belly!  dont mind it?  are you kidding!  its awesome!  Congrats!


----------



## JennyErin

Thank you snugbug!! This is why I love the RM forum you are all such wonderful caring, sweet ladies!


----------



## jennalovesbags

At a friend's graduation with my sample blue mini nikki!


----------



## JennyErin

jennalovesbags said:


> At a friend's graduation with my sample blue mini nikki!



Beautiful Jenna! Love your dress!


----------



## remy005

Lovely, Jenna!  (You AND your bag!)


----------



## jennalovesbags

Thanks, Ladies!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Jenna you look so cute with your mini Nikki.


----------



## thegoreprincess

jennalovesbags said:


> At a friend's graduation with my sample blue mini nikki!



Wow! The leather looks so yummy!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cute pics everyone with your bags!


----------



## travelerscloset

Picture perfect!  I love the dress, accessories & mini nikki!  You have a great smile! 



jennalovesbags said:


> At a friend's graduation with my sample blue mini nikki!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

JennyErin said:


> Thank you snugbug!! This is why I love the RM forum you are all such wonderful caring, sweet ladies!


i know its really so nice to have this forum.  the ladies are really nice and its SO great to have people to share the bag love with.  Honestly i would feel like a real nutter if i hadnt found this forum!  : )


----------



## MoneyPennie

TaraP said:
			
		

> I've been carrying Plum MAM since I first got her last Tuesday... I did not think this color would be so versatile. So glad I decided to check it out anyway because it is one of my favorites now..
> 
> 
> 
> This Tuesday I wore my Black MAC... Lovely bathroom shot in Target..
> 
> Today I carried Orange Cupid for the first time.. I went to get a pedi but stopped first to get a matching polish...



I love the orange Cupid. I feel like I am so far behind everyone and there collections !


----------



## travelerscloset

*Special Order BBW MAM with Red Zipper*


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *Special Order BBW MAM with Red Zipper*


 
 this whole look is just perfection *Travelers*!!! Just beautiful!!! Love that BBW!!


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> *Special Order BBW MAM with Red Zipper*



Love the bag and that top!  Great look!


----------



## sandc

Took my red mam with rosegold hw shopping yesterday.  You can sort of glimpse my new leopard flip flops.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Traveler...the new mam looks fab on you! What does the leather feel like? Thick-ish? Not too thin? The deepness of the black is great! 

Sandc...you know I love that red with rosegold. You made a fab choice there! It's gorgeous.


----------



## JennyErin

sandc said:


> Took my red mam with rosegold hw shopping yesterday.  You can sort of glimpse my new leopard flip flops.



Gorgeous Sandc!!


----------



## kiwishopper

sandc said:


> Took my red mam with rosegold hw shopping yesterday.  You can sort of glimpse my new leopard flip flops.



RM red looks awesome with her rose HW!! I know because I have two haha!


----------



## kiwishopper

jennalovesbags said:


> At a friend's graduation with my sample blue mini nikki!



Very cute!!  Your MN's colour Mather your cardigan!!


----------



## kiwishopper

jennalovesbags said:


> At a friend's graduation with my sample blue mini nikki!



Very cute!!  Your MN's colour matches your cardigan!!


----------



## Fashion1

Last weekend at a flea market with my dad wearing WBW MAB.


----------



## sandc

discoAMOUR said:


> Sandc...you know I love that red with rosegold. You made a fab choice there! It's gorgeous.



Thank you!  There is something about this combo. I like it even better than I would if it had silver hw! 



JennyErin said:


> Gorgeous Sandc!!



Thanks!



kiwishopper said:


> RM red looks awesome with her rose HW!! I know because I have two haha!



 Thanks!


----------



## beachgirl38

jennalovesbags said:


> At a friend's graduation with my sample blue mini nikki!



beautiful! you are so cute & pretty!


----------



## beachgirl38

travelerscloset said:


> *Special Order BBW MAM with Red Zipper*



wow!!!! you look so beautiful! mams were made for you! i love that bag so much. i really love the black matte hw. i thought i wouldnt, but i like it more than gold or silver hw. enjoy!


----------



## beachgirl38

gorgeous bags ladies!!! i keep looking at what i missed & these bags are so beautiful. thanks for sharing. 

thank you all for your kind compliments on my cream mam. i just love it.  i have not been on here for a few days, my son played 4 little league baseball games since friday so i have been away from tpf the whole weekend. i wore my glazed brown nikki - holds so much.


----------



## beachgirl38

remy005 said:


> Beachgirl, that bag is Gorgeous!!!
> 
> P.S.  Heartfelt condolences (that handsome Rocky).



thank you remy - i love this bag! thank you also about rocky. oh it is so hard. i cant stop crying. he was the best dog, i miss him tremendously. 



ceedoan said:


> beachie!!  it's been awhile (probably only days in the "real world" but in TPF time it feels like months ) and u came back w/ a bang gf! hehe that cream MAM is TDF!! LOVE the siggy hw (of course) and the b&w floral lining. where the heck did u find this MAM!??!?!



my friend cee! it has been too long! hope all is well with you.  i found this bag a few days ago on ebay. great price & i was only bidder. lovely seller, quick shipping. i love siggy hw & b&w floral lining so much. so happy! i now have 7 rms again! 


doi said:


> I love your photos!  You're really making me want to look for a Plum MAM, darn it! :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> You look so good, you pretty woman you!!  You're already so beautiful (I still remember your Nikki shots!!) and now the pregnancy made you even more beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> That cream/sand MAM looks awesome on you, *beachgirl*.  Glad it went to you so I can look at it from time to time!



thank you doi!! love this bag!


----------



## jennalovesbags

you ladies are so sweet,


----------



## remy005

beachgirl38 said:


> << thank you remy - i love this bag! thank you also about rocky. oh it is so hard. i cant stop crying. he was the best dog, i miss him tremendously. >>


----------



## penguininaboat

Fashion1 said:
			
		

> Last weekend at a flea market with my dad wearing WBW MAB.



So pretty and summery!

I wore my black ostrich sample swing today. It brought out my ladylike side


----------



## JennyErin

penguininaboat said:


> So pretty and summery!
> 
> I wore my black ostrich sample swing today. It brought out my ladylike side
> 
> View attachment 1727562



Love this!! Looking fabulous!


----------



## doi

travelerscloset said:


> *Special Order BBW MAM with Red Zipper*



Dang, traveler!!!  I'm SO glad I joined this SO...if I hadn't and saw this, I would be so friggin' full of envy it wouldn't be funny!  LOL.  You look awesome as usual! 



sandc said:


> Took my red mam with rosegold hw shopping yesterday.  You can sort of glimpse my new leopard flip flops.



You look great, sandc.  I swear, you're one of those people who can look classy and chic whatever you wear, be it casual or formal.  I like your flip flops! 




Fashion1 said:


> Last weekend at a flea market with my dad wearing WBW MAB.



I love how the bag and skirt just seem to go together...looks so dreamy and summery. 



penguininaboat said:


> So pretty and summery!
> 
> I wore my black ostrich sample swing today. It brought out my ladylike side



You look very feminine and classy! I love it!


----------



## blackcat777

travelerscloset said:


> *Special Order BBW MAM with Red Zipper*



Holy cow... perfection! This is the most cool MAM I have ever seen!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hey *sandc*!  Looking great with red mam!  That's a pretty shade of red! Nothing beats red agains black! Great combination!


sandc said:


> Took my red mam with rosegold hw shopping yesterday. You can sort of glimpse my new leopard flip flops.


 


Cool *Fashion*!  I can imagine a beautiful lady toting a WBW MAB in a flea market!  What a refreshingly beautiful sight! 


Fashion1 said:


> Last weekend at a flea market with my dad wearing WBW MAB.


 

Super ladylike indeed *penguininaboat*!  I love the dress too!


penguininaboat said:


> So pretty and summery!
> I wore my black ostrich sample swing today. It brought out my ladylike side
> View attachment 1727562


 

Thanks *Jenny*!  I'm sometimes successful in getting the look I was aiming for, lol... but it's all courtesy of SO BBW MAM!  It's unbelieavable!


JennyErin said:


> this whole look is just perfection *Travelers*!!! Just beautiful!!! Love that BBW!!


 

Thank you *sandc*!  SO MAM is beyond words!  


sandc said:


> Love the bag and that top! Great look!


 

*disco*!!!! You wouldn't believe the leather texture!  It's not heavy thick or paper thin!  It's just perfect!  lol, I know that wasn't helpful of a description... it's just indescribably perfect!  The blackness of the leather appears to be matte as well!


discoAMOUR said:


> Traveler...the new mam looks fab on you! What does the leather feel like? Thick-ish? Not too thin? The deepness of the black is great!


 

Thank you *beachgirl*! You make me blush   the black matte hw on this leather is perfection!!! even my DH says it looks great!  


beachgirl38 said:


> wow!!!! you look so beautiful! mams were made for you! i love that bag so much. i really love the black matte hw. i thought i wouldnt, but i like it more than gold or silver hw. enjoy!


 

Thank you *D*! I'm so happy doi that we were both in the SO!!! I signed up early, backed-out then signed up again at the last minute!!! Great thing it wasn't too late yet!  


doi said:


> Dang, traveler!!! I'm SO glad I joined this SO...if I hadn't and saw this, I would be so friggin' full of envy it wouldn't be funny! LOL. You look awesome as usual!


 
Hey *blackcat*!  ITA!  coolest MAM ever!!!!


blackcat777 said:


> Holy cow... perfection! This is the most cool MAM I have ever seen!


----------



## kiwishopper

Back to cool rainy weather again (sigh) but a red RM alawys cheers up any outfit! Large red Affair with rose gold hw! More photos are on my blog










p.s. I have been on a RM roll, sorry for overloading this subforum with pictures lol
p.p.s OMG why are these pictures so huge??? :weird:


----------



## sandc

doi said:


> You look great, sandc. I swear, you're one of those people who can look classy and chic whatever you wear, be it casual or formal. I like your flip flops!


 
Aww, thanks!  I'm just selective on what pics I post. 



travelerscloset said:


> Hey *sandc*! Looking great with red mam! That's a pretty shade of red! Nothing beats red agains black! Great combination!


 
Thank you!!



kiwishopper said:


> Back to cool rainy weather again (sigh) but a red RM alawys cheers up any outfit! Large red Affair with rose gold hw! More photos are on my blog


 
Love your red affair! And I have to agree, perfect bag for cheeing up a rainy day. It's gloomy here today and I'm still using my red mam.


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> Back to cool rainy weather again (sigh) but a red RM alawys cheers up any outfit! Large red Affair with rose gold hw! More photos are on my blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. I have been on a RM roll, sorry for overloading this subforum with pictures lol
> p.p.s OMG why are these pictures so huge??? :weird:



Wow Kiwi!!!!! Just stunning! I love your large affair!!


----------



## aliceanna

penguininaboat said:


> I wore my black ostrich sample swing today. It brought out my ladylike side
> 
> View attachment 1727562


Gorgeous Swing!  You look fabulous with it.  Love!


----------



## aliceanna

kiwishopper said:


> Back to cool rainy weather again (sigh) but a red RM alawys cheers up any outfit! Large red Affair with rose gold hw! More photos are on my blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. I have been on a RM roll, sorry for overloading this subforum with pictures lol
> p.p.s OMG why are these pictures so huge??? :weird:


Wow--you look amazing with your Large Affair!  The color is stunning, and I love the way you styled it.


----------



## aliceanna

I've been super-busy, so I haven't been posting many pics here, but here are a few from a little while ago.  I'm wearing my Navy MAM to work (more photos and outfit details here).


----------



## JennyErin

aliceanna said:


> I've been super-busy, so I haven't been posting many pics here, but here are a few from a little while ago.  I'm wearing my Navy MAM to work (more photos and outfit details here).



Gorgeous Aliceanna!!! Love you outfit and Navy MAM is stunning too!


----------



## travelerscloset

Lovely as always aliceanna!   I love the entire look!  


aliceanna said:


> I've been super-busy, so I haven't been posting many pics here, but here are a few from a little while ago. I'm wearing my Navy MAM to work (more photos and outfit details here).


----------



## jennalovesbags

aliceanna said:


> I've been super-busy, so I haven't been posting many pics here, but here are a few from a little while ago.  I'm wearing my Navy MAM to work (more photos and outfit details here).



love everything about this photo!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

aliceanna said:


> I've been super-busy, so I haven't been posting many pics here, but here are a few from a little while ago.  I'm wearing my Navy MAM to work (more photos and outfit details here).



Beautiful all around!!


----------



## katelove477

@ aliceanna .. your outfit is so perfect. navy mam is icing on the cake


----------



## doi

kiwishopper said:


> Back to cool rainy weather again (sigh) but a red RM alawys cheers up any outfit! Large red Affair with rose gold hw! More photos are on my blog
> 
> p.s. I have been on a RM roll, sorry for overloading this subforum with pictures lol
> p.p.s OMG why are these pictures so huge??? :weird:



I love how you make the Affair look so special, kiwi.  



aliceanna said:


> I've been super-busy, so I haven't been posting many pics here, but here are a few from a little while ago.  I'm wearing my Navy MAM to work (more photos and outfit details here).



Ohhh!  I love these shots!  Beautiful, aliceanna!


----------



## Esquared72

Me and Butter Nikki getting ready for work.


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *Special Order BBW MAM with Red Zipper*



LOVE IT!!!! so u HOT HOT HOT!! 



sandc said:


> Took my red mam with rosegold hw shopping yesterday.  You can sort of glimpse my new leopard flip flops.
> 
> gorgeous!! i love ur red MAM w/ RG!!! i still remember when u first revealed her on here!





Fashion1 said:


> Last weekend at a flea market with my dad wearing WBW MAB.



u look sooo cute!! i love ur flowy skirt paired w/ the cute white tee!! and of course WBW MAB!!


----------



## ceedoan

penguininaboat said:


> So pretty and summery!
> 
> I wore my black ostrich sample swing today. It brought out my ladylike side
> 
> View attachment 1727562



wow, that swing is one-of-a-kind and gorgeous! love the outfit!



kiwishopper said:


> Back to cool rainy weather again (sigh) but a red RM alawys cheers up any outfit! Large red Affair with rose gold hw! More photos are on my blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. I have been on a RM roll, sorry for overloading this subforum with pictures lol
> p.p.s OMG why are these pictures so huge??? :weird:



we love the pics kiwi!! keep 'em coming!! u make that large affair look even better!! love ur outfits as always!


----------



## ceedoan

aliceanna said:


> I've been super-busy, so I haven't been posting many pics here, but here are a few from a little while ago.  I'm wearing my Navy MAM to work (more photos and outfit details here).



great outfit and MAM!!



eehlers said:


> Me and Butter Nikki getting ready for work.



omg eehlers girrrrrlll, i need a nikki that has leather like your butter - i mean seriously.... look at the way it drapes!!!


----------



## Esquared72

ceedoan said:


> omg eehlers girrrrrlll, i need a nikki that has leather like your butter - i mean seriously.... look at the way it drapes!!!



Thanks! I am in love with Butter leather.  Sometimes I think the full-size Nikki is too big for me, but I just can't let go of this leather.  It's actually pretty close to Jade leather (ahhh...Jade leather  ) - Butter is thick, soft and uber-puddly.


----------



## JennyErin

eehlers said:


> Me and Butter Nikki getting ready for work.


 
What a gorgeous color butter is!! *Eehlers* you look just perfect with that Nikki!


----------



## kiwishopper

eehlers said:


> Me and Butter Nikki getting ready for work.


 
The Nikki looks like a bar of smooshy butter!!!


----------



## ceedoan

eehlers said:


> Thanks! I am in love with Butter leather.  Sometimes *I think the full-size Nikki is too big for me, but I just can't let go of this leather*.  It's actually pretty close to Jade leather (ahhh...Jade leather  ) - Butter is thick, soft and uber-puddly.



i think the full size looks big too, but when i carry it, it just drapes so nicely against the body that it actually works really well and looks awesome!! i'm so curious to try on a mini nikki though.... never seen one IRL before!


----------



## blackcat777

eehlers said:


> Me and Butter Nikki getting ready for work.



Looking good! 
I wish RM made some blankets with butter leather.... I wanna sleep in it.


----------



## Esquared72

blackcat777 said:
			
		

> Looking good!
> I wish RM made some blankets with butter leather.... I wanna sleep in it.



I would buy that blanket in a second! I'd need a Jade one, too!


----------



## Esquared72

GradientWine MAB today


----------



## JennyErin

eehlers said:


> GradientWine MAB today


 
 oh that MAB! So stunning!!


----------



## chloesmom2006

eehlers said:


> GradientWine MAB today


 
Wow!  Beautiful!  Love the GradientWine MAB against your gray sweater.   Perfect outfit.

And your Butter Nikki - so delicious and yummy looking.  Beautiful collection and pics!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

eehlers said:


> GradientWine MAB today



Soooooo pretty!!


----------



## Esquared72

JennyErin said:


> oh that MAB! So stunning!!





chloesmom2006 said:


> Wow!  Beautiful!  Love the GradientWine MAB against your gray sweater.   Perfect outfit.
> 
> And your Butter Nikki - so delicious and yummy looking.  Beautiful collection and pics!



Thanks!  I had been cheating with Reed Krakoff, Marc Jacobs and Michael Kors quite a bit lately...it's so fun to be pulling out my beloved RMs and using them - I keep changing into a different one each day because I'm afraid the others will feel neglected if I don't.


----------



## discoAMOUR

eehlers said:


> GradientWine MAB today


 
always love looking at pics for this gorgy purse.


----------



## knasarae

You ladies look amazing!!! One of my favorite threads... but I have been absolutely horrible about taking pics of my bags lately.  Doesn't help that I lost my camera back some time in January lol.  I carried Ms. O'Hara for like a month or so straight and didn't manage to catch any pictures.    Keep it up, I love seeing all the different style combos and bags!


----------



## aliceanna

eehlers said:


> GradientWine MAB today


Lovely! This is such a beautiful, beautiful bag.


----------



## OMG3kids

The wine is my favorite RM leather!!


----------



## Esquared72

scoobiesmomma said:


> Soooooo pretty!!





discoAMOUR said:


> always love looking at pics for this gorgy purse.





aliceanna said:


> Lovely! This is such a beautiful, beautiful bag.





OMG3kids said:


> The wine is my favorite RM leather!!



Thanks, ladies!  I love this MAB to bits - the leather is absolutely amazing...I honestly think it could survive a nuclear blast and still look absolutely stunning.


----------



## JMLaws

Gorgeous bag!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Today is the last day of school for my kiddos, which also means my last morning to myself for quite a while. Decided to enjoy it and treat myself to some Starbucks! Still enjoying GA Mattie.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

scoobiesmomma said:


> Today is the last day of school for my kiddos, which also means my last morning to myself for quite a while. Decided to enjoy it and treat myself to some Starbucks! Still enjoying GA Mattie.



Enjoy your last quiet morning.  Today is mine as well, then all 4 home for summer break.  Break for kids, more work for Moms.


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Gorgeous BROWN HAZE MAC!!!! LOVE HERRR!!! I'm SO OBSESSED!!! Look at the beautiful color and texture! Wowieeee!!!*

Here on Colgate University campus...went to see my BF upstate earlier this week.


----------



## luvs*it*

discoAMOUR said:


> *Gorgeous BROWN HAZE MAC!!!! LOVE HERRR!!! I'm SO OBSESSED!!! Look at the beautiful color and texture! Wowieeee!!!*
> 
> Here on Colgate University campus...went to see my BF upstate earlier this week.
> 
> View attachment 1731375
> 
> 
> View attachment 1731376
> 
> 
> View attachment 1731377


 
*~*Beautiful!!*~*


----------



## discoAMOUR

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Beautiful!!*~*



 Thanks so much luv!!! I adore her so!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Enjoy your last quiet morning.  Today is mine as well, then all 4 home for summer break.  Break for kids, more work for Moms.



4!!! I am going to go nuts with just 2 at home...good luck!!  I enjoy having them, but we can definitely go stir crazy after a while! I have to come up with a plan to keep them occupied and active for the summer!

One more shot I snapped when I hit up TJ Maxx.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Love this!! Great pics! I forgot about BH...it's such a great leather too!! 


discoAMOUR said:


> *Gorgeous BROWN HAZE MAC!!!! LOVE HERRR!!! I'm SO OBSESSED!!! Look at the beautiful color and texture! Wowieeee!!!*
> 
> Here on Colgate University campus...went to see my BF upstate earlier this week.
> 
> View attachment 1731375
> 
> 
> View attachment 1731376
> 
> 
> View attachment 1731377


----------



## discoAMOUR

scoobiesmomma said:


> Love this!! Great pics! I forgot about BH...it's such a great leather too!!



Thanks babe! 

The mattie was made for you! Beautiful color too.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

scoobiesmomma said:


> 4!!! I am going to go nuts with just 2 at home...good luck!!  I enjoy having them, but we can definitely go stir crazy after a while! I have to come up with a plan to keep them occupied and active for the summer!
> 
> One more shot I snapped when I hit up TJ Maxx.



Yep, I know what you mean.  They are getting older, which helps.  They don't need me to occupy them as much as they used to.  We try to make lots of trips to the library, the pool and spend a lot of time outdoors.  I bet my younger 2 are about the same ages as your 2 kiddos.   What was hard was having 4 really young ones all at once.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

discoAMOUR said:


> *Gorgeous BROWN HAZE MAC!!!! LOVE HERRR!!! I'm SO OBSESSED!!! Look at the beautiful color and texture! Wowieeee!!!*
> 
> Here on Colgate University campus...went to see my BF upstate earlier this week.
> 
> View attachment 1731375
> 
> 
> View attachment 1731376
> 
> 
> View attachment 1731377



Love this leather....I have never seen it in real life, but every photo I have seen it's to die for.


----------



## lvsweetness

discoAMOUR said:


> *Gorgeous BROWN HAZE MAC!!!! LOVE HERRR!!! I'm SO OBSESSED!!! Look at the beautiful color and texture! Wowieeee!!!*
> 
> Here on Colgate University campus...went to see my BF upstate earlier this week.
> 
> View attachment 1731375
> 
> 
> View attachment 1731376
> 
> 
> View attachment 1731377



wow these pics are gorgeous!


----------



## AJ1025

discoAMOUR said:


> *Gorgeous BROWN HAZE MAC!!!! LOVE HERRR!!! I'm SO OBSESSED!!! Look at the beautiful color and texture! Wowieeee!!!*
> 
> Here on Colgate University campus...went to see my BF upstate earlier this week.
> 
> View attachment 1731375
> 
> 
> View attachment 1731376
> 
> 
> View attachment 1731377





You're killing me with that one, Disco :worthy:- BH is . . . . so amazing.


----------



## chloesmom2006

scoobiesmomma said:


> Today is the last day of school for my kiddos, which also means my last morning to myself for quite a while. Decided to enjoy it and treat myself to some Starbucks! Still enjoying GA Mattie.



Simply scrumptious!  If I were to try a Mattie, it would have to be in this yummy leather. 

I hope you got to enjoy today.  I'm hoping I'll _survive_ and get to enjoy this summer with my 3 little ones.  DD#3 is due to arrive right before school ends so it'll be my first summer on (maternity) leave with 3 little ones.  I'll admit, I'm a bit scared but hoping we all survive.


----------



## JennyErin

discoAMOUR said:


> *Gorgeous BROWN HAZE MAC!!!! LOVE HERRR!!! I'm SO OBSESSED!!! Look at the beautiful color and texture! Wowieeee!!!*
> 
> Here on Colgate University campus...went to see my BF upstate earlier this week.
> 
> View attachment 1731375
> 
> 
> View attachment 1731376
> 
> 
> View attachment 1731377


 
Disco that MAC is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## JennyErin

scoobiesmomma said:


> 4!!! I am going to go nuts with just 2 at home...good luck!!  I enjoy having them, but we can definitely go stir crazy after a while! I have to come up with a plan to keep them occupied and active for the summer!
> 
> One more shot I snapped when I hit up TJ Maxx.


 
Mattie looks awesome on you Scoobie!!!


----------



## JennyErin

scoobiesmomma said:


> Today is the last day of school for my kiddos, which also means my last morning to myself for quite a while. Decided to enjoy it and treat myself to some Starbucks! Still enjoying GA Mattie.


 
Love this pic!! RM and Starbucks thats what I call a little piece of heaven!


----------



## chloesmom2006

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> Gorgeous BROWN HAZE MAC!!!! LOVE HERRR!!! I'm SO OBSESSED!!! Look at the beautiful color and texture! Wowieeee!!!
> 
> Here on Colgate University campus...went to see my BF upstate earlier this week.



WOW WOW WEEWOW!!! 

BEAUTIFUL!!!  Amazing bag & gorgeous background!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

So beautiful disco! The scenery and brown haze MAC!  


discoAMOUR said:


> *Gorgeous BROWN HAZE MAC!!!! LOVE HERRR!!! I'm SO OBSESSED!!! Look at the beautiful color and texture! Wowieeee!!!*
> 
> Here on Colgate University campus...went to see my BF upstate earlier this week.
> 
> View attachment 1731375
> 
> 
> View attachment 1731376
> 
> 
> View attachment 1731377


----------



## travelerscloset

*With Magenta Croc trim MAM*


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *With Magenta Croc trim MAM*



Ooooo love those pretty pinks! Perfect Travelers!


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Thank you, Sweet Peas!!!!!*  *I LOVE this Brown Haze MAC and I'm glad you all enjoy her, as well. She's my latest BFF!!! I'm going to enjoy her for years to come.*



Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Love this leather....I have never seen it in real life, but every photo I have seen it's to die for.





lvsweetness said:


> wow these pics are gorgeous!





AJ1025 said:


> You're killing me with that one, Disco :worthy:- BH is . . . . so amazing.





JennyErin said:


> Disco that MAC is just gorgeous!!!





chloesmom2006 said:


> WOW WOW WEEWOW!!!
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!!!  Amazing bag & gorgeous background!!!






travelerscloset said:


> So beautiful disco! The scenery and brown haze MAC!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> *With Magenta Croc trim MAM*



Looking good!!!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

travelerscloset said:


> *With Magenta Croc trim MAM*



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lvsweetness

travelerscloset said:


> *With Magenta Croc trim MAM*



that matches so well with your top, pretty outfit.. the bag/color looks great on you-- pink is fun huh!?


----------



## PurseLoveSF

discoAMOUR said:


> *Gorgeous BROWN HAZE MAC!!!! LOVE HERRR!!! I'm SO OBSESSED!!! Look at the beautiful color and texture! Wowieeee!!!*
> 
> Here on Colgate University campus...went to see my BF upstate earlier this week.
> 
> View attachment 1731375
> 
> 
> View attachment 1731376
> 
> 
> View attachment 1731377



 Wow, sooooo gorgeous! Leather looks luscious, luscious  Congrats, *disco*! She's a beauty!!


----------



## besabonita

Looking good everyone!!! Love seeing all the RM's in action


----------



## discoAMOUR

PurseLoveSF said:


> Wow, sooooo gorgeous! Leather looks luscious, luscious  Congrats, *disco*! She's a beauty!!



Thanks so much honey! She's a true treasure!!! One of my best gifts ever!


----------



## ceedoan

discoAMOUR said:


> *Gorgeous BROWN HAZE MAC!!!! LOVE HERRR!!! I'm SO OBSESSED!!! Look at the beautiful color and texture! Wowieeee!!!*
> 
> Here on Colgate University campus...went to see my BF upstate earlier this week.
> 
> View attachment 1731375
> 
> 
> View attachment 1731376
> 
> 
> View attachment 1731377




bellisima!!! i feel so at peace looking at these pics deedee!! totally gettin a zen vibe  the mac takes it over the top!


----------



## ceedoan

scoobiesmomma said:


> 4!!! I am going to go nuts with just 2 at home...good luck!!  I enjoy having them, but we can definitely go stir crazy after a while! I have to come up with a plan to keep them occupied and active for the summer!
> 
> One more shot I snapped when I hit up TJ Maxx.



you really aren't changing outta this mattie are u!!  it looks amazing and u wear her so well scoobie!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *With Magenta Croc trim MAM*



okay i NEED this bag in my collection one day!! seriously. u look fab as always!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

ceedoan said:


> bellisima!!! i feel so at peace looking at these pics deedee!! totally gettin a zen vibe  the mac takes it over the top!



*Mission Accomplished!!!* :sunnies lol


----------



## doi

discoAMOUR said:


> *Gorgeous BROWN HAZE MAC!!!! LOVE HERRR!!! I'm SO OBSESSED!!! Look at the beautiful color and texture! Wowieeee!!!*
> 
> Here on Colgate University campus...went to see my BF upstate earlier this week.



Wonderful shots, disco!  I love these pics.  



scoobiesmomma said:


> 4!!! I am going to go nuts with just 2 at home...good luck!!  I enjoy having them, but we can definitely go stir crazy after a while! I have to come up with a plan to keep them occupied and active for the summer!
> 
> One more shot I snapped when I hit up TJ Maxx.



Love how the Mattie looks on you!




travelerscloset said:


> *With Magenta Croc trim MAM*



Looking really good, travelers!  I love this MAM on you!  But then again, I really do love how MAMs look on you!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you ladies!!! I was not a pink person until Magenta Croc MAM... I am a certified convert!  I saw the blouse and had to buy it to match the MAM! lol.



JennyErin said:


> Ooooo love those pretty pinks! Perfect Travelers!





discoAMOUR said:


> Looking good!!!





Crazy4Handbags said:


> Gorgeous!!!!





lvsweetness said:


> that matches so well with your top, pretty outfit.. the bag/color looks great on you-- pink is fun huh!?





ceedoan said:


> okay i NEED this bag in my collection one day!! seriously. u look fab as always!!





doi said:


> Looking really good, travelers! I love this MAM on you! But then again, I really do love how MAMs look on you!


----------



## travelerscloset

*With Ocean Mattie!*


----------



## missmoz

ceedoan said:


> ....



Hey Cee!  These action shots are for you!  Sriracha rocks!  

On my way back to the office from getting lunch...


----------



## scoobiesmomma

travelerscloset said:


> *With Ocean Mattie!*



*Ahhh...looks so lovely on you!!! * Such a bright a beautiful color!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *scoobiesmomma*!  This is my brightest bag ever 


scoobiesmomma said:


> *Ahhh...looks so lovely on you!!! *Such a bright a beautiful color!


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *With Ocean Mattie!*



Travelers wow! Each picture is more perfect than the last. You look completely gorgeous !!


----------



## JennyErin

missmoz said:


> Hey Cee!  These action shots are for you!  Sriracha rocks!
> 
> On my way back to the office from getting lunch...



Is this gray with gunmetal? Love it!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *With Ocean Mattie!*


 

ocean leather....  i love how u can go from "tame" with flaps down to "wild child" with the bright gold flaps in seconds!!


----------



## ceedoan

missmoz said:


> Hey Cee! These action shots are for you! Sriracha rocks!
> 
> On my way back to the office from getting lunch...


 

for me?? you're too sweet!! thanks for the closeup shot too!!! now i KNOW sriracha packets exist!!  hehe and of course your MAM is gorgeous!! i think i had that same gray in the MB style.


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> *With Ocean Mattie!*



Damn, I missed out on this bag. It's so hotttt!



missmoz said:


> Hey Cee!  These action shots are for you!  Sriracha rocks!
> 
> On my way back to the office from getting lunch...



A silent stunner!!! LOVE it!


----------



## besabonita

I haven't posted in a long time but here is my new MAC! Its Lizard Embossed and bright, I love it
A big shout out & thank you to *TGP* for picking this beauty up for me!!

Out shopping at U Village in Seattle


----------



## Esquared72

besabonita said:
			
		

> I haven't posted in a long time but here is my new MAC! Its Lizard Embossed and bright, I love it
> A big shout out & thank you to TGP for picking this beauty up for me!!
> 
> Out shopping at U Village in Seattle



Gorgeous! And I love it with your skirt!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## JennyErin

besabonita said:


> I haven't posted in a long time but here is my new MAC! Its Lizard Embossed and bright, I love it
> A big shout out & thank you to *TGP* for picking this beauty up for me!!
> 
> Out shopping at U Village in Seattle


 
*Besa *you look amazing!! Your MAC is a gorgeous color and I love your whole outfit!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

besabonita said:


> I haven't posted in a long time but here is my new MAC! Its Lizard Embossed and bright, I love it
> A big shout out & thank you to *TGP* for picking this beauty up for me!!
> 
> Out shopping at U Village in Seattle



Ohhh that colour is gorgeous!!!  love your long skirt too!!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

besabonita said:


> I haven't posted in a long time but here is my new MAC! Its Lizard Embossed and bright, I love it
> A big shout out & thank you to *TGP* for picking this beauty up for me!!
> 
> Out shopping at U Village in Seattle



Wow, this MAC is sooo gorgeous!  What a perfect bright, beautiful blue... she's stunning on you!


----------



## missmoz

JennyErin said:


> Is this gray with gunmetal? Love it!


I believe it is gunmetal.  I'm not sure because it didn't have tags on it.  It has the dash lining.



ceedoan said:


> for me?? you're too sweet!! thanks for the closeup shot too!!! now i KNOW sriracha packets exist!!  hehe and of course your MAM is gorgeous!! i think i had that same gray in the MB style.


You are welcome!  I went to get lunch and picked up some sriracha packets and I thought how perfect a picture with my MAM to show they do exist!  



discoAMOUR said:


> Damn, I missed out on this bag. It's so hotttt!
> 
> 
> 
> A silent stunner!!! LOVE it!



Thanks!  It is truly a beautiful color and so puddly soft!


----------



## missmoz

besabonita said:


> I haven't posted in a long time but here is my new MAC! Its Lizard Embossed and bright, I love it
> A big shout out & thank you to *TGP* for picking this beauty up for me!!
> 
> Out shopping at U Village in Seattle



You look great!  That color is so pretty with your outfit!


----------



## JennyErin

missmoz said:


> I believe it is gunmetal. I'm not sure because it didn't have tags on it. It has the dash lining.
> 
> 
> You are welcome! I went to get lunch and picked up some sriracha packets and I thought how perfect a picture with my MAM to show they do exist!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It is truly a beautiful color and so puddly soft!


 
I think we are bag twins!! Love that MAM!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you ladies  Ocean leather is literally like silk! 


JennyErin said:


> Travelers wow! Each picture is more perfect than the last. You look completely gorgeous !!





ceedoan said:


> ocean leather....  i love how u can go from "tame" with flaps down to "wild child" with the bright gold flaps in seconds!!





discoAMOUR said:


> Damn, I missed out on this bag. It's so hotttt!


 



What a refreshing photo *besabonita*!  The colors and effects are so beautiful!  Lovely MAC!


besabonita said:


> I haven't posted in a long time but here is my new MAC! Its Lizard Embossed and bright, I love it
> A big shout out & thank you to *TGP* for picking this beauty up for me!!
> 
> Out shopping at U Village in Seattle


----------



## lvsweetness

besabonita said:


> I haven't posted in a long time but here is my new MAC! Its Lizard Embossed and bright, I love it
> A big shout out & thank you to *TGP* for picking this beauty up for me!!
> 
> Out shopping at U Village in Seattle



super pretty!


----------



## Esquared72

It's a Mattie kind of day. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sandc

besabonita said:


> I haven't posted in a long time but here is my new MAC! Its Lizard Embossed and bright, I love it
> A big shout out & thank you to *TGP* for picking this beauty up for me!!
> 
> Out shopping at U Village in Seattle



Love that bright blue!  Looks great with your outfit. 



travelerscloset said:


> *With Ocean Mattie!*



Another great blue bag!  I love blue bags!



eehlers said:


> It's a Mattie kind of day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Love it!


----------



## sandc

Heading into my birthday dinner with my black Swing with silver hw.


----------



## travelerscloset

I like!!!!


eehlers said:


> it's a mattie kind of day.
> 
> sent from my iphone using purseforum


----------



## travelerscloset

Super chic and classic *sandc*!!!!


sandc said:


> Heading into my birthday dinner with my black Swing with silver hw.


----------



## JennyErin

eehlers said:


> It's a Mattie kind of day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Beautiful Eehlers! Love all these Mattie shots!


----------



## JennyErin

sandc said:


> Heading into my birthday dinner with my black Swing with silver hw.



Love it Sandc!!! And Happy Birthday!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Oh! ... and happy birthday!!!! 


sandc said:


> Heading into my birthday dinner with my black Swing with silver hw.


----------



## blackcat777

besabonita said:


> I haven't posted in a long time but here is my new MAC! Its Lizard Embossed and bright, I love it
> A big shout out & thank you to *TGP* for picking this beauty up for me!!
> 
> Out shopping at U Village in Seattle



I love the color of your MAC and your whole outfit! So summery!


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Besa*...lookin HOTTT!!! So chill and funky! I love the bright colors in that cool long skirt and white burn-out t-shirt...very nice. Your new blue lizard MAC looks awesome!!!



besabonita said:


> I haven't posted in a long time but here is my new MAC! Its Lizard Embossed and bright, I love it
> A big shout out & thank you to *TGP* for picking this beauty up for me!!
> 
> Out shopping at U Village in Seattle


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

besabonita said:


> I haven't posted in a long time but here is my new MAC! Its Lizard Embossed and bright, I love it
> A big shout out & thank you to *TGP* for picking this beauty up for me!!
> 
> Out shopping at U Village in Seattle



You look great Steph!!!  Nice bag too


----------



## blackcat777

missmoz said:


> Hey Cee!  These action shots are for you!  Sriracha rocks!
> 
> On my way back to the office from getting lunch...



These pics made me want some pho right now.... 
By the way, how is the leather on your grey MAM? I have been wanting a light grey MAB with leather like old "sideral grey"...super soft, unglazed leather. I love the color on your MAM!



eehlers said:


> It's a Mattie kind of day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Your Mattie's so cute in this color!



sandc said:


> Heading into my birthday dinner with my black Swing with silver hw.



Happy (belated?) Birthday!!


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> Super chic and classic *sandc*!!!!



Thank you!



JennyErin said:


> Love it Sandc!!! And Happy Birthday!!



Thanks!



travelerscloset said:


> Oh! ... and happy birthday!!!!



 Thanks!



blackcat777 said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> Happy (belated?) Birthday!!



Thank you! Yep, my birthday was on the 24th.


----------



## AlinaRose

Here's my MAC at a friend's house with my new MBMJ laptop case.


----------



## JennyErin

AlinaRose said:


> Here's my MAC at a friend's house with my new MBMJ laptop case.



So cute! A great choice for summer!


----------



## discoAMOUR

AlinaRose said:


> Here's my MAC at a friend's house with my new MBMJ laptop case.



love all the colors. so soft, warm and cool at the same time...reminds of what I picture Arizona is like (though I have never been).


----------



## doi

missmoz said:


> Hey Cee!  These action shots are for you!  Sriracha rocks!
> 
> On my way back to the office from getting lunch...



I'm loving your MAM!! 




besabonita said:


> I haven't posted in a long time but here is my new MAC! Its Lizard Embossed and bright, I love it
> A big shout out & thank you to *TGP* for picking this beauty up for me!!
> 
> Out shopping at U Village in Seattle



Looks so pretty!  I love your whole look.




eehlers said:


> It's a Mattie kind of day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



As usual, eehlers, you look great!  Matties look so good on you!




sandc said:


> Heading into my birthday dinner with my black Swing with silver hw.



You look awesome, sandc.  So beautiful, chic and classy as always!   Happy, happy birthday!  



AlinaRose said:


> Here's my MAC at a friend's house with my new MBMJ laptop case.



The more I see your MAC, the more I'm thinking about getting something like it.  I was actually thinking about the Boyfriend one just last night.


----------



## sandc

doi said:


> You look awesome, sandc.  So beautiful, chic and classy as always!   Happy, happy birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thank you, doi!


----------



## sandc

AlinaRose said:


> Here's my MAC at a friend's house with my new MBMJ laptop case.



Both the MAC and the MBMJ case look perfect for summer! Cute!


----------



## MoneyPennie

besabonita said:
			
		

> I haven't posted in a long time but here is my new MAC! Its Lizard Embossed and bright, I love it
> A big shout out & thank you to TGP for picking this beauty up for me!!
> 
> Out shopping at U Village in Seattle



Omg I LOVE your skirt !!!!!


----------



## baghag411

YOU, Besa, are one smokin' hot mama!!!!  I love this whole outfit!  Very summery and super chic!



besabonita said:


> I haven't posted in a long time but here is my new MAC! Its Lizard Embossed and bright, I love it
> A big shout out & thank you to *TGP* for picking this beauty up for me!!
> 
> Out shopping at U Village in Seattle


----------



## missmoz

JennyErin said:


> I think we are bag twins!! Love that MAM!!!


Me too!  I love my grey MAM too!  So is yours gunmetal HW then?  I'm guessing mine is, but I've never had a bag w/gunmetal so I am not 100% positive.



blackcat777 said:


> These pics made me want some pho right now....
> By the way, how is the leather on your grey MAM? I have been wanting a light grey MAB with leather like old "sideral grey"...super soft, unglazed leather. I love the color on your MAM!


The leather on this MAM is super soft, pebbly, and it seems to be great at resisting stains.  I've been carrying this one for the past week, even tempting fate by wearing dark denim and I had no issues with getting denim transfer on my bag.  This shade of grey is more on the warmer side, kinda has a hint of taupe in it.  I also think it will patina or darken with use.  I have a similar colored gator embossed covet and that one is darkening around the corners.  Kinda gives it a lived in look that looks great.  



doi said:


> I'm loving your MAM!!


Thanks, doi!


----------



## discoAMOUR

*As ya'll already know from my past threads and posts, my RM's LOVE to booze it up! I have no excuse for them... Nevertheless, I love to exhibit their poor behavior...

Brown Haze drinking a Shock Top Belgian beer between connecting buses Upstate...



Brown Haze taking down a whole bottle of Liefmans in a hotel room...



Brown Haze out in the country, eating a huge milk shake that could never be used with a straw it was soooo thick...she almost threw up, couldn't even finish it...it was too much for her. Poor girl!



And when I say "her"...I mean ME!!! :shame: But it wasn't all in the same day! Swear! lol like it matters, right!*


----------



## lvsweetness

^^ Disco

you scream F U N 

lol


----------



## JennyErin

missmoz said:


> Me too! I love my grey MAM too! So is yours gunmetal HW then? I'm guessing mine is, but I've never had a bag w/gunmetal so I am not 100% positive.
> 
> 
> The leather on this MAM is super soft, pebbly, and it seems to be great at resisting stains. I've been carrying this one for the past week, even tempting fate by wearing dark denim and I had no issues with getting denim transfer on my bag. This shade of grey is more on the warmer side, kinda has a hint of taupe in it. I also think it will patina or darken with use. I have a similar colored gator embossed covet and that one is darkening around the corners. Kinda gives it a lived in look that looks great.
> 
> 
> Thanks, doi!


 
Yup it does! Same lining and everything. Shes a great MAM!!


----------



## JennyErin

discoAMOUR said:


> *As ya'll already know from my past threads and posts, my RM's LOVE to booze it up! I have no excuse for them... Nevertheless, I love to exhibit their poor behavior...*
> 
> *Brown Haze drinking a Shock Top Belgian beer between connecting buses Upstate...*
> *
> View attachment 1737383
> *
> 
> *Brown Haze taking down a whole bottle of Liefmans in a hotel room...*
> *
> View attachment 1737381
> *
> 
> *Brown Haze out in the country, eating a huge milk shake that could never be used with a straw it was soooo thick...she almost threw up, couldn't even finish it...it was too much for her. Poor girl!*
> *
> View attachment 1737382
> *
> 
> *And when I say "her"...I mean ME!!! :shame: But it wasn't all in the same day! Swear! lol like it matters, right!*


 
Love your Brown Haze MAC pics Disco!! Looks like you and her had a very fun trip!!


----------



## sandc

discoAMOUR said:


> *As ya'll already know from my past threads and posts, my RM's LOVE to booze it up! I have no excuse for them... Nevertheless, I love to exhibit their poor behavior...*
> 
> *Brown Haze drinking a Shock Top Belgian beer between connecting buses Upstate...*
> *
> View attachment 1737383
> *
> 
> *Brown Haze taking down a whole bottle of Liefmans in a hotel room...*
> *
> View attachment 1737381
> *
> 
> *Brown Haze out in the country, eating a huge milk shake that could never be used with a straw it was soooo thick...she almost threw up, couldn't even finish it...it was too much for her. Poor girl!*
> *
> View attachment 1737382
> *
> 
> *And when I say "her"...I mean ME!!! :shame: But it wasn't all in the same day! Swear! lol like it matters, right!*


 
LOL! Love it!  I'm a witness that Disco's RM's are boozers.  Her croc MAC drinks beer you can stand a spoon in. :giggles:



lvsweetness said:


> ^^ Disco
> 
> you scream F U N
> 
> lol


 
She is!


----------



## sandc

This is at my friends wedding rehearsal last Thursday.

It look's like my black Swing has something that wants to come out of the front
pocket.


----------



## kiwishopper

Haha this picture is so sweet!! 
You are right, it does look like "something" is aobut to come out of the front pocket saying 'SURPRISE" lol 



sandc said:


> This is at my friends wedding rehearsal last Thursday.
> 
> It look's like my black Swing has something that wants to come out of the front
> pocket.


----------



## RMFanatic

sandc said:


> This is at my friends wedding rehearsal last Thursday.
> 
> It look's like my black Swing has something that wants to come out of the front
> pocket.



Your picture really makes me want to give the Swing another try.  It looks so cute on you!


----------



## JennyErin

sandc said:


> This is at my friends wedding rehearsal last Thursday.
> 
> It look's like my black Swing has something that wants to come out of the front
> pocket.


 
Hehehe that is too cute!! Silly Swing!

Also I bet the wedding was beautiful! Looks like a stunning location!


----------



## travelerscloset

Awww... this is sooo sweet... but why is my attention drawn not to the couple but to the smiling Swing?!!!! 



sandc said:


> This is at my friends wedding rehearsal last Thursday.
> 
> It look's like my black Swing has something that wants to come out of the front
> pocket.


----------



## sandc

kiwishopper said:


> Haha this picture is so sweet!!
> You are right, it does look like "something" is aobut to come out of the front pocket saying 'SURPRISE" lol


 
Ha! I know. I have no idea why it was doing that. I think it was my phone that was about to peek out and take a picture or something.



RMFanatic said:


> Your picture really makes me want to give the Swing another try. It looks so cute on you!


 
Thanks! I love the Swing. To me, it's a little nicer than my MACs because it has the double chain and it fits more.  



JennyErin said:


> Hehehe that is too cute!! Silly Swing!
> 
> Also I bet the wedding was beautiful! Looks like a stunning location!


 
The wedding was in a great location. I should post a couple pics in the chat thread. 



travelerscloset said:


> Awww... this is sooo sweet... but why is my attention drawn not to the couple but to the smiling Swing?!!!!


 
  It does look like it's smiling.  That was the first thing I notcied when I saw the picture.  It really says something about our purse addiction that the first thing we notice in a pic is the bag! :giggles:


----------



## travelerscloset

*With SO MAM with Red zipper*


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> *With SO MAM with Red zipper*


 
Love!  I'm really considering adding a basketweave to my wishlist. It's just so pretty. And I like your top too. The whole outfit comes together very nicely!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you sandc!  
Oh, I don't mean to enable but basketweave is a classic RM style a minkette must have  by itself, there are so many colors and styles to choose from!  I'm so excited for you to find the bbw style/color/hw combination that matches your personal taste!



sandc said:


> Love! I'm really considering adding a basketweave to my wishlist. It's just so pretty. And I like your top too. The whole outfit comes together very nicely!


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you sandc!
> *Oh, I don't mean to enable *but basketweave is a classic RM style a minkette must have  by itself, there are so many colors and styles to choose from! I'm so excited for you to find the bbw style/color/hw combination that matches your personal taste!


 
  Suuurrre!


----------



## ceedoan

sandc said:


> This is at my friends wedding rehearsal last Thursday.
> 
> It look's like my black Swing has something that wants to come out of the front
> pocket.



SUPER DUPER CUTE PIC!!!! props to the photog!!! love your swing sandc - pics of yours definitely got me checkin this style out and i have to say i LOVE my persimmon swing!!  so thanks...u enabler u!!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *With SO MAM with Red zipper*



love your red top to compliment the blood red zipper track!!  u look lovely as always traveler!!


----------



## ceedoan

AlinaRose said:


> Here's my MAC at a friend's house with my new MBMJ laptop case.



too cute!! i like your MBMJ laptop case too!!


----------



## ceedoan

discoAMOUR said:


> *As ya'll already know from my past threads and posts, my RM's LOVE to booze it up! I have no excuse for them... Nevertheless, I love to exhibit their poor behavior...
> 
> Brown Haze drinking a Shock Top Belgian beer between connecting buses Upstate...
> View attachment 1737383
> 
> 
> Brown Haze taking down a whole bottle of Liefmans in a hotel room...
> View attachment 1737381
> 
> 
> Brown Haze out in the country, eating a huge milk shake that could never be used with a straw it was soooo thick...she almost threw up, couldn't even finish it...it was too much for her. Poor girl!
> View attachment 1737382
> 
> 
> And when I say "her"...I mean ME!!! :shame: But it wasn't all in the same day! Swear! lol like it matters, right!*



 you are too much fun deedee!! brown haze is seriously livin it up!! haha we really need to have a minky meet-up one of these days and bring our naughty haze MAMs  (they seem like the rebels in the group haha)!! YEAH!!


----------



## sandc

ceedoan said:


> SUPER DUPER CUTE PIC!!!! props to the photog!!! love your swing sandc - pics of yours definitely got me checkin this style out and i have to say i LOVE my persimmon swing!!  so thanks...*u enabler u!!*


 
Who me?  Thanks Cee!  I love the style.  I think it comes in 2nd to the MAM for me.


----------



## discoAMOUR

lvsweetness said:


> ^^ Disco
> 
> you scream F U N
> 
> lol



^Thanks so much babe...Live, Love, Laugh...right?! That's the best way.



sandc said:


> LOL! Love it!  I'm a witness that Disco's RM's are boozers.  Her croc MAC drinks beer you can stand a spoon in. :giggles:
> 
> She is!



^LOLOL thanks babe! you know how it is! I love Guiness! And I love to have fun! 



JennyErin said:


> Love your Brown Haze MAC pics Disco!! Looks like you and her had a very fun trip!!



^Thanks so much jenny!!!! Trip was great...love the quiet peacefulness of the upstate country life. It relaxes me so much.



ceedoan said:


> you are too much fun deedee!! brown haze is seriously livin it up!! haha we really need to have a minky meet-up one of these days and bring our naughty haze MAMs  (they seem like the rebels in the group haha)!! YEAH!!



^oh yea, definitely...woot!


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> This is at my friends wedding rehearsal last Thursday.
> 
> It look's like my black Swing has something that wants to come out of the front
> pocket.



^LOVE the swing Sandc. Look at that Big Kool-Aid smile!!! love it!


----------



## jrme

May I join in RM family? My First RM bag. Black and silver may be some kind of boring, but I LOVE it! 
I am thinking orange or yellow to be my next


----------



## JennyErin

jrme said:


> May I join in RM family? My First RM bag. Black and silver may be some kind of boring, but I LOVE it!
> I am thinking orange or yellow to be my next



Gorgeous!!! Congrats on your first RM you wear her well!!


----------



## remy005

jrme said:


> May I join in RM family? My First RM bag. Black and silver may be some kind of boring, but I LOVE it!
> I am thinking orange or yellow to be my next



I have the same bag, and I love it.  Welcome to RM!


----------



## gloryanh

jrme said:


> May I join in RM family? My First RM bag. Black and silver may be some kind of boring, but I LOVE it!
> I am thinking orange or yellow to be my next


 
Just the bag I want, too! You look great!


----------



## jrme

Thank you, ladies. I am so happy with my RM.


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the mod shot!!! You look great!!!
Welcome to RM!!! Oh, be careful... RMs are addicting! 


jrme said:


> May I join in RM family? My First RM bag. Black and silver may be some kind of boring, but I LOVE it!
> I am thinking orange or yellow to be my next


----------



## TaraP

sandc said:


> This is at my friends wedding rehearsal last Thursday.
> 
> It look's like my black Swing has something that wants to come out of the front
> pocket.



Your Swing looks great on you! For some reason I love the look of the Swing better de~tasseled.. Cee pointed that out. It just looks more chic that way... 



travelerscloset said:


> *With SO MAM with Red zipper*



I've been carrying this bag non stop for a few days now. Love it! Looks great on your arm! I may switch out today though for DH's graduation... 



jrme said:


> May I join in RM family? My First RM bag. Black and silver may be some kind of boring, but I LOVE it!
> I am thinking orange or yellow to be my next



Boring, no way! That is such a classic! Looks fantastic on you...


----------



## ceedoan

jrme said:


> May I join in RM family? My First RM bag. Black and silver may be some kind of boring, but I LOVE it!
> I am thinking orange or yellow to be my next



congrats on your first RM minkette!!  and it begins!! just to let you know, you're most likely gonna have another one here shortly!!! :giggles:


----------



## doi

jrme said:
			
		

> May I join in RM family? My First RM bag. Black and silver may be some kind of boring, but I LOVE it!
> I am thinking orange or yellow to be my next



Oh, this looks awesome on you! Congrats on your first RM and see you reeeaaaal soon with another one!   Fun times (and beautiful bags) ahead!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Talkin' about action shots!!!! Can I tag along?!  It seems a lot of fun to chug along with you! Brown Haze is.... sheeshhh... lost for words!!!!   I love it!!!



discoAMOUR said:


> *As ya'll already know from my past threads and posts, my RM's LOVE to booze it up! I have no excuse for them... Nevertheless, I love to exhibit their poor behavior...
> 
> Brown Haze drinking a Shock Top Belgian beer between connecting buses Upstate...
> View attachment 1737383
> 
> 
> Brown Haze taking down a whole bottle of Liefmans in a hotel room...
> View attachment 1737381
> 
> 
> Brown Haze out in the country, eating a huge milk shake that could never be used with a straw it was soooo thick...she almost threw up, couldn't even finish it...it was too much for her. Poor girl!
> View attachment 1737382
> 
> 
> And when I say "her"...I mean ME!!! :shame: But it wasn't all in the same day! Swear! lol like it matters, right!*


----------



## ceedoan

it's a Rocco kinda day today


----------



## kiwishopper

ceedoan said:


> it's a Rocco kinda day today



Where is the RM in here? Hehehehe (nice Rocco though):greengrin:


----------



## JennyErin

ceedoan said:


> it's a Rocco kinda day today


 
I lust after this bag sometimes! Gorgeous Cee!!


----------



## JennyErin

Heres my black MAM with blue zip over the past few days, in the elevator and having a sit above my desk.


----------



## travelerscloset

*With Cranberry MAB!   See how the hue changes under different lighting  *


----------



## travelerscloset

...and you had to come up with this!  I've been lusting over a MAM with blue zipper track...grrr... your's look really beautiful!  What color is the hw?



JennyErin said:


> Heres my black MAM with blue zip over the past few days, in the elevator and having a sit above my desk.


----------



## kiwishopper

Qhoa the first picture REALLY made it look like lipstick red!! (LOVE) 



travelerscloset said:


> *With Cranberry MAB! See how the hue changes under different lighting  *


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> ...and you had to come up with this! I've been lusting over a MAM with blue zipper track...grrr... your's look really beautiful! What color is the hw?


 
Its gold, I think the new black mams with the polka dot lining all have the blue zip track, don't quote me on that but I'm just guessing. The leather is gorgeous, totally worth it!


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *With Cranberry MAB! See how the hue changes under different lighting  *


 
Beautiful!!!! Travelers as always, just perfect!!


----------



## blackcat777

missmoz said:


> The leather on this MAM is super soft, pebbly, and it seems to be great at resisting stains.  I've been carrying this one for the past week, even tempting fate by wearing dark denim and I had no issues with getting denim transfer on my bag.  This shade of grey is more on the warmer side, kinda has a hint of taupe in it.  I also think it will patina or darken with use.  I have a similar colored gator embossed covet and that one is darkening around the corners.  Kinda gives it a lived in look that looks great.



Thank you missmoz! Mmmm this leather sounds yummy...


----------



## katelove477

mmm that black mam is just fabulous, jennyerin. the cranberry is such a great pop of color, travelers!!


----------



## missmoz

JennyErin said:


> Heres my black MAM with blue zip over the past few days, in the elevator and having a sit above my desk.



black MAM looks so classy!  love your photos!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Traveler, I adore your purse pics.  So bbw is gorgeous, and cranberry is stunning and rich.
Cee cee, amazing pebbled rocco! Go girl!
Jenny, that black mam's leather looks sooo soft and smooth. Love it


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks ladies, she is a beauty!!


----------



## travelerscloset

So gorgeous *cee*! I can't believe that it was just like yesterday when you and I were lusting over Rx's rocco!  I'd like to get my hands on a luggage color!





ceedoan said:


> it's a Rocco kinda day today




yeah, it does!  :giggles: cranberry mab is such a chameleon!


kiwishopper said:


> Qhoa the first picture REALLY made it look like *lipstick red*!! (LOVE)


 

 I love it!!!


JennyErin said:


> Its gold, I think the new black mams with the polka dot lining all have the blue zip track, don't quote me on that but I'm just guessing. The leather is gorgeous, totally worth it!


 

 Thank you Jen!


JennyErin said:


> Beautiful!!!! Travelers as always, just perfect!!


 

Thank you kate! 


katelove477 said:


> mmm that black mam is just fabulous, jennyerin. the cranberry is such a great pop of color, travelers!!


 

Thank you *disco*!  I'm so excited for our SO MAB! 


discoAMOUR said:


> Traveler, I adore your purse pics. So bbw is gorgeous, and cranberry is stunning and rich.
> Cee cee, amazing pebbled rocco! Go girl!
> Jenny, that black mam's leather looks sooo soft and smooth. Love it


----------



## travelerscloset

*Chocolate BBW went with me to the spa!*


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *Chocolate BBW went with me to the spa!*



Love it! Hope you had a relaxing spa visit!!


----------



## beachgirl38

Gorgeous JennyErin!  We are bag twins.  That is one of my favorites!  I love the blue zip & the leather is perfect!  So pretty! 
[
QUOTE=JennyErin;22012360]Heres my black MAM with blue zip over the past few days, in the elevator and having a sit above my desk.











[/QUOTE]

Love it Travelers!  Such a great color!



travelerscloset said:


> *With Cranberry MAB! See how the hue changes under different lighting  *


 
Love the black Rocco!  


ceedoan said:


> it's a Rocco kinda day today


 

Beautiful Travelers!



travelerscloset said:


> *Chocolate BBW went with me to the spa!*


----------



## beachgirl38

Stonewash blue mini nikki....


----------



## beachgirl38

Chocolate Nikki & Plum MAM.....


----------



## travelerscloset

You know how to rock an RM girl!!!
... but forget about the RMs, I looooove your dresses & the sandals! Hot, hot, hot!!! 


beachgirl38 said:


> Stonewash blue mini nikki....





beachgirl38 said:


> Chocolate Nikki & Plum MAM.....
> View attachment 1742014
> 
> 
> View attachment 1742015


----------



## travelerscloset

Super!  I passed out in the middle of the massage session:giggles:  but woke up recharged!  


JennyErin said:


> Love it! Hope you had a relaxing spa visit!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *beachgirl*!!! 


beachgirl38 said:


> Love it Travelers! Such a great color!
> Beautiful Travelers!


----------



## beachgirl38

travelerscloset said:


> You know how to rock an RM girl!!!
> ... but forget about the RMs, I looooove your dresses & the sandals! Hot, hot, hot!!!


 
Thank you!!! Aqua green dress is from Target, Sapphire blue is from Anthropologie! Sandals are from J Crew sale 2 years ago


----------



## JennyErin

beachgirl38 said:


> Chocolate Nikki & Plum MAM.....
> 
> View attachment 1742014
> 
> 
> View attachment 1742015



Wow beachgirl! I love your RMs!! And your blue dress!


----------



## katelove477

that chocolate nikki makes me swoon!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

beachgirl38 said:


> Chocolate Nikki & Plum MAM.....
> 
> View attachment 1742014
> 
> 
> View attachment 1742015



Sweetie, LOVE those colors on you...such pretty bags, classic colors, fabulous leathers!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> *Chocolate BBW went with me to the spa!*



the MAB is perfect on you....that color combo is amazing on you too. you look so chillax. love it.


----------



## beachgirl38

Thank you jennyerin! dress is from anthropologie!



JennyErin said:


> Wow beachgirl! I love your RMs!! And your blue dress!



Thank you disco! so happy with my collection! now hardest part is picking which one to wear!



discoAMOUR said:


> Sweetie, LOVE those colors on you...such pretty bags, classic colors, fabulous leathers!!!


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> Super! I passed out in the middle of the massage session:giggles: but woke up recharged!


 
That sounds like a perfect spa visit to me!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*School supplies shopping... Black MAB with blue zipper, silver hw & blue/black polka dot lining!*


----------



## kiwishopper

Looking good! The black MAB looks yummy and has smooshy leather!! 



travelerscloset said:


> *School supplies shopping... Black MAB with blue zipper, silver hw & blue/black polka dot lining!*


----------



## kiwishopper

Happy weekend everyone! Here's me with my one and only MAC in red and silver hw! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## Bagbug

Thanks for all the pics.  Emma love your leapord print pumps with red bag!


----------



## travelerscloset

That MAC is sizzling hot!  Red with silver hw is a rare combination! You're looking great as always *kiwi*! I love the jacket and pumps!



kiwishopper said:


> Happy weekend everyone! Here's me with my one and only MAC in red and silver hw! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *kiwi*!  One of my smooshiest! 


kiwishopper said:


> Looking good! The black MAB looks yummy and has smooshy leather!!


 

 my guilty pleasure...


JennyErin said:


> Love it! Hope you had a relaxing spa visit!!


 

Thank you *disco*!  


discoAMOUR said:


> the MAB is perfect on you....that color combo is amazing on you too. you look so chillax. love it.


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *School supplies shopping... Black MAB with blue zipper, silver hw & blue/black polka dot lining!*


 
Love it! There is just somehting about a black bag with a blue zip, it always makes me so happy when I look at it!


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> Happy weekend everyone! Here's me with my one and only MAC in red and silver hw! More pictures are on my blog


 
So pretty kiwi! You make that orange pop!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Same here! 
I also love the Black MAM with blue zipper & brass or gold hardware... super classic!



JennyErin said:


> Love it! There is just somehting about a black bag with a blue zip, it always makes me so happy when I look at it!


----------



## beachgirl38

kiwishopper said:


> Happy weekend everyone! Here's me with my one and only MAC in red and silver hw! More pictures are on my blog



beautiful!!


----------



## blackcat777

kiwishopper said:


> Happy weekend everyone! Here's me with my one and only MAC in red and silver hw! More pictures are on my blog



Beautiful Kiwi, the red MAC looks so good on you! I also love your shoes...


----------



## doi

kiwishopper said:


> Happy weekend everyone! Here's me with my one and only MAC in red and silver hw! More pictures are on my blog



Love the colors and, of course, the bag!



travelerscloset said:


> *School supplies shopping... Black MAB with blue zipper, silver hw & blue/black polka dot lining!*



Looking good, traveler!  As always! 




beachgirl38 said:


> Stonewash blue mini nikki....





beachgirl38 said:


> Chocolate Nikki & Plum MAM.....



Wow, beachgirl!!!  I love how you make the bags look so good!  And I am loving your dresses!!!


----------



## doi

JennyErin said:


> Heres my black MAM with blue zip over the past few days, in the elevator and having a sit above my desk.



This looks awesome on you, Jenny!  Great...now you're making me want a black MAM with blue zip now. Lol.


----------



## discoAMOUR

kiwishopper said:


> Happy weekend everyone! Here's me with my one and only MAC in red and silver hw! More pictures are on my blog



I'm totally getting this "funky-school-girl/rocker-witch" vibe! love it! that mac photographs beautifully!


----------



## kiwishopper

discoAMOUR said:


> I'm totally getting this "funky-school-girl/rocker-witch" vibe! love it! that mac photographs beautifully!



Haha thanks disco! I love wearing socks with these shoes!


----------



## JennyErin

Haha sorry *doi*! It is a great bag though, even though I went a little RM crazy last week, I'm super glad I took the plunge on both my new beauties! 

Today I took out Wine Nikki, such an amazing bag! The color makes me swoon every time I look at her! 

Here we are this afternoon in the elevator.


----------



## discoAMOUR

^Love this wine nikki Jenny! Fantastic slouch and color!!!


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks *Disco*!! I'm hopelessly smitten with her.


----------



## kiwishopper

So cute!! Jenny you an the Nikki!! I love your fringe! I am so afraid of over heating I can never grow a fringe lol




JennyErin said:


> Haha sorry *doi*! It is a great bag though, even though I went a little RM crazy last week, I'm super glad I took the plunge on both my new beauties!
> 
> Today I took out Wine Nikki, such an amazing bag! The color makes me swoon every time I look at her!
> 
> Here we are this afternoon in the elevator.


----------



## JennyErin

Awww Thanks *Kiwi*!! Since it is often freezing here I don't have a problem with that, but if I ever get really sweaty the few days in the summer when it is super hot, they don't look the prettiest. I've tried not having them sometimes but I just miss them.


----------



## beachgirl38

Love the colors and, of course, the bag!



Looking good, traveler!  As always! 






Wow, beachgirl!!!  I love how you make the bags look so good!  And I am loving your dresses!!![/QUOTE]

thank you so much doi! 



JennyErin said:


> Haha sorry *doi*! It is a great bag though, even though I went a little RM crazy last week, I'm super glad I took the plunge on both my new beauties!
> 
> Today I took out Wine Nikki, such an amazing bag! The color makes me swoon every time I look at
> Here we are this afternoon in the elevator.



wow! beautiful! makes me miss my wine nikki that i let go  - enjoy!


----------



## travelerscloset

You and the Nikki are so lovely *JennyErin*!  


JennyErin said:


> Haha sorry *doi*! It is a great bag though, even though I went a little RM crazy last week, I'm super glad I took the plunge on both my new beauties!
> 
> Today I took out Wine Nikki, such an amazing bag! The color makes me swoon every time I look at her!
> 
> Here we are this afternoon in the elevator.


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks ladies!! You are too kind


----------



## Esquared72

Lady Jade wanted to go for an outing today. Who am I to refuse royalty? 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jennalovesbags

Enjoying my outfit today and my black Nikki!


----------



## JennyErin

*Eehlers* Your Jade Mattie is gorgeous!! I just want to cuddle her! She looks great on you!

*Jenna* Nikki looks perfect on you! Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## discoAMOUR

eehlers said:


> Lady Jade wanted to go for an outing today. *Who am I to refuse royalty?*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



lol...love that!!! She sure is pretty! 
LOVE your new haircut, btw!!! Curly and cute!


----------



## discoAMOUR

jennalovesbags said:


> Enjoying my outfit today and my black Nikki!



The black nikki looks so deep and pretty! you wear her well.


----------



## travelerscloset

I love your gray top!  That black Nikki is beaming!  Lovely!


jennalovesbags said:


> Enjoying my outfit today and my black Nikki!


 


You look great with the new haircut!  Chick and sexy, you and lady jade!


eehlers said:


> Lady Jade wanted to go for an outing today. Who am I to refuse royalty?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Esquared72

JennyErin said:
			
		

> Eehlers Your Jade Mattie is gorgeous!! I just want to cuddle her! She looks great on you!
> 
> Jenna Nikki looks perfect on you! Such a beautiful bag!






			
				discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> lol...love that!!! She sure is pretty!
> LOVE your new haircut, btw!!! Curly and cute!






			
				travelerscloset said:
			
		

> You look great with the new haircut!  Chick and sexy, you and lady jade!



Thanks!! Lady Jade is such a lovely little thing. And...I'm loving this shorter hairdo - so much easier to take care of and I love having my curls back!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jennalovesbags

Thanks everyone!


----------



## doi

eehlers said:


> Lady Jade wanted to go for an outing today. Who am I to refuse royalty?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Lady Jade looks great on you, eehlers!  And I love your hair!  Suits you so well. 




jennalovesbags said:


> Enjoying my outfit today and my black Nikki!



The Nikki looks awesome on you!  I like your outfit!


----------



## luckycharms

Hi there Disco ! you make me want to buy a new RM bag. these bags look sooooo pretty. May I know the complete name/size/color of the bags please. thank you !!



discoAMOUR said:


> *As ya'll already know from my past threads and posts, my RM's LOVE to booze it up! I have no excuse for them... Nevertheless, I love to exhibit their poor behavior...
> 
> Brown Haze drinking a Shock Top Belgian beer between connecting buses Upstate...
> View attachment 1737383
> 
> 
> Brown Haze taking down a whole bottle of Liefmans in a hotel room...
> View attachment 1737381
> 
> 
> Brown Haze out in the country, eating a huge milk shake that could never be used with a straw it was soooo thick...she almost threw up, couldn't even finish it...it was too much for her. Poor girl!
> View attachment 1737382
> 
> 
> And when I say "her"...I mean ME!!! :shame: But it wasn't all in the same day! Swear! lol like it matters, right!*


----------



## discoAMOUR

luckycharms said:


> Hi there Disco ! you make me want to buy a new RM bag. these bags look sooooo pretty. May I know the complete name/size/color of the bags please. thank you !!



oh sure! thanks so much! you should definitely get RM products--they are all fabulous!!! 

All those pics are of one bag:
style: Morning After Clutch (MAC)
color: Brown Haze (this particular color isn't made anymore, circa 2008/9)
size: 11" x 2" x  8" (inches)


----------



## luckycharms

discoAMOUR said:


> oh sure! thanks so much! you should definitely get RM products--they are all fabulous!!!
> 
> All those pics are of one bag:
> style: Morning After Clutch (MAC)
> color: Brown Haze (this particular color isn't made anymore, circa 2008/9)
> size: 11" x 2" x  8" (inches)




Thank you for the quick response. I only have 1 bag from her.But can I ask your honest opinion.Would you prefer Rebecca Minkoff than Tory Burch ? Which brands are more popular in your city ?


----------



## Joceybaby23

I love this bag. I have been looking for a black full size MAB with Silver HW FOREVER! Any tips on where to look?



travelerscloset said:


> *School supplies shopping... Black MAB with blue zipper, silver hw & blue/black polka dot lining!*


----------



## discoAMOUR

luckycharms said:


> Thank you for the quick response. I only have 1 bag from her.But can I ask your honest opinion.Would you prefer Rebecca Minkoff than Tory Burch ? Which brands are more popular in your city ?



I have several pairs of Tory Burch shoes, but no handbags. Minkoff has become very popular in NYC. I see ladies with them daily. I also see women with Tory Burch bags too, but not as much as I've noticed as Rebecca Minkoff. I love RM bags, especially her older ones, pre-2010. And that's my honest opinion, lol. Hope it  helps!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Jocey*!  Black MAB with silver hw is rare.  I found this beauty in Bonanza.  You may want to check Bonanza and eBay regularly to check if it pops up.





Joceybaby23 said:


> I love this bag. I have been looking for a black full size MAB with Silver HW FOREVER! Any tips on where to look?


----------



## Esquared72

Jade Mattie and Nerd Alert pouch riding shotgun on the drive home from a long (and somewhat frustrating) day at work.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## JennyErin

eehlers said:


> Jade Mattie and Nerd Alert pouch riding shotgun on the drive home from a long (and somewhat frustrating) day at work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



So pretty, as always! Love that Jade Mattie!


----------



## sandc

eehlers said:


> Jade Mattie and Nerd Alert pouch riding shotgun on the drive home from a long (and somewhat frustrating) day at work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Love how the Nerd Alert pouch is sticking out. The blue looks nice with the green.


----------



## sandc

Taking a page from eehlers book, here is my PH MAM today with it's little pouches sticking out.


----------



## Fashion1

Love purple haze!! Here's a few days ago with Berry MAB. One of my favorites.


----------



## travelerscloset

Lady Jade is so pretty *eehlers*!!!  ITA, the blue Nerd Alert looks great with the green!  I can't wipe the smile off my face seeing Lady Jade and Nerd Alert together 
My pouch will soon have a green partner too!  
Aren't long and frustrating days at work made lighter by our "magic" purses?


eehlers said:


> Jade Mattie and Nerd Alert pouch riding shotgun on the drive home from a long (and somewhat frustrating) day at work.
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 

I love the PH Zip MAM with the pouches *sandc*!!! 


sandc said:


> Taking a page from eehlers book, here is my PH MAM today with it's little pouches sticking out.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Wine Mattie would like to share the page with Lady Jade, PH Zip and Berry MAB!*


----------



## sandc

Fashion1 said:


> Love purple haze!! Here's a few days ago with Berry MAB. One of my favorites.


 
Thanks!  Love the berry color on that MAB!  The scarf is cute too!



travelerscloset said:


> *Wine Mattie would like to share the page with Lady Jade, PH Zip and Berry MAB!*


 
Love love love wine!  I want a wine MAM, but whenever I see one they have brass hw. I would love to find one with gold.


----------



## travelerscloset

hmmmm... did they release wine MAM with gold?  I think all the ones I've seen had brass... yeah, wine with gold looks lovely!



sandc said:


> Thanks! Love the berry color on that MAB! The scarf is cute too!
> 
> 
> 
> Love love love wine! I want a wine MAM, but whenever I see one they have brass hw. I would love to find one with gold.


----------



## travelerscloset

I always look forward to your photos because I get to see the classic old school pieces!  You lucky lady!
Btw, cool shirt, scarf and shorts!


Fashion1 said:


> Love purple haze!! Here's a few days ago with Berry MAB. One of my favorites.


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> hmmmm... did they release wine MAM with gold? I think all the ones I've seen had brass... yeah, wine with gold looks lovely!


 
I really don't know. I've seen wine with gold, but I can't remember if that was on a MAM, Nikki or Mattie. I'm just not a big brass person, but I love the wine.


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> hmmmm... did they release wine MAM with gold? I think all the ones I've seen had brass... yeah, wine with gold looks lovely!


 
Yes they did. Look how gorgeous!  Now I just have to hope one pops up eventually.

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/RARE-STUNNING-Wine-Rebecca-Minkoff-MAB-w-strap-EUC-TPF-/40573614


----------



## Fashion1

travelerscloset said:


> I always look forward to your photos because I get to see the classic old school pieces! You lucky lady!
> Btw, cool shirt, scarf and shorts!


 
Thank you! I do love the old school


----------



## JennyErin

Wow such gorgeous eye candy!!! Keep those fabulous photos coming ladies!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Fashion1 said:


> Love purple haze!! Here's a few days ago with Berry MAB. One of my favorites.


 
Hey YSL lapis twin! Good to see you posting mod pic! The Berry MAB looks great on you, almost looks like a MAM size!


----------



## Fashion1

Thanks Kiwi! Love the YSL Lapis (actually your photos were what got me looking into Arty Rings in the first place!). Probably the favorite out of my collection.


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> *Wine Mattie would like to share the page with Lady Jade, PH Zip and Berry MAB!*



Such a gorgeous classic - and the perfect final photo for a page of amazing bag pictures!!!


----------



## blackcat777

eehlers said:


> Jade Mattie and Nerd Alert pouch riding shotgun on the drive home from a long (and somewhat frustrating) day at work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





sandc said:


> Taking a page from eehlers book, here is my PH MAM today with it's little pouches sticking out.





travelerscloset said:


> *Wine Mattie would like to share the page with Lady Jade, PH Zip and Berry MAB!*



Ohhhh this page is killing me! All so beautiful bags...


----------



## blackcat777

Fashion1 said:


> Love purple haze!! Here's a few days ago with Berry MAB. One of my favorites.



Gorgeous...


----------



## AJ1025

Fashion1 said:


> Love purple haze!! Here's a few days ago with Berry MAB. One of my favorites.



Oy, I love that bag, Fashion, you're killing me!!  Looks great on you!


----------



## travelerscloset

Wow!  Gold agains wine is intoxicating!  


sandc said:


> Yes they did. Look how gorgeous! Now I just have to hope one pops up eventually.
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/RARE-STUNNING-Wine-Rebecca-Minkoff-MAB-w-strap-EUC-TPF-/40573614


 

Thank you *eehlers*!  I love that page! 


eehlers said:


> Such a gorgeous classic - and the perfect final photo for a page of amazing bag pictures!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

I've been staring at this... do you think it's wine with ghw?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-REBECCA...127?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item519fc5ef1f



sandc said:


> Yes they did. Look how gorgeous! Now I just have to hope one pops up eventually.
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/RARE-STUNNING-Wine-Rebecca-Minkoff-MAB-w-strap-EUC-TPF-/40573614


----------



## MolMol

travelerscloset said:


> I've been staring at this... do you think it's wine with ghw?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-REBECCA...127?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item519fc5ef1f



that is fine wine!


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> I've been staring at this... do you think it's wine with ghw?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-REBECCA...127?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item519fc5ef1f



Nope, it's brass. And I think it's fine wine.  You can really tell it's brass by the name plate inside.  I saw a gold one not too long ago and didn't pounce. Dang it!


----------



## ceedoan

had to double post cause i love her so!

COBBIE ridin shotty!! :sunnies


----------



## kiwishopper

ceedoan said:


> had to double post cause i love her so!
> 
> COBBIE ridin shotty!! :sunnies



Omg so bloody pretty!!!


----------



## gloryanh

ceedoan said:


> had to double post cause i love her so!
> 
> COBBIE ridin shotty!! :sunnies



So gorgey cee!!!


----------



## blackcat777

ceedoan said:


> had to double post cause i love her so!
> 
> COBBIE ridin shotty!! :sunnies



Wow so vibrant and beautiful! How much stuff can Cupit hold in? I saw one in LA SS and thought it is slightly smaller but little taller than MAM. Am I right?


----------



## Esquared72

In the Old Navy dressing room with Butter Nikki today.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## knasarae

Its been ages since I posted a mod shot but I lost my camera months ago so I don't think about it much lol. 

Celebrating one of my dear friends getting her masters with my BBP Mac.


----------



## lvsweetness

knasarae said:


> Its been ages since I posted a mod shot but I lost my camera months ago so I don't think about it much lol.
> 
> Celebrating one of my dear friends getting her masters with my BBP Mac.



wow, very cute!


----------



## travelerscloset

Beautiful *cee*!  (my resolve for a bag ban is slowly weakening because you cupid and you! lol)


ceedoan said:


> had to double post cause i love her so!
> COBBIE ridin shotty!! :sunnies


 

You carry a yellow bag *eehlers* like no other!!!! Gorgeous!


eehlers said:


> In the Old Navy dressing room with Butter Nikki today.
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 

The BBP MAC is the perfect finishing to cool outfit *knas*!  You look amazing!


knasarae said:


> Its been ages since I posted a mod shot but I lost my camera months ago so I don't think about it much lol.
> Celebrating one of my dear friends getting her masters with my BBP Mac.


----------



## luvs*it*

knasarae said:


> Its been ages since I posted a mod shot but I lost my camera months ago so I don't think about it much lol.
> 
> Celebrating one of my dear friends getting her masters with my BBP Mac.


 
*~*You look fab!!! Love your entire outfit!*~*


----------



## discoAMOUR

knasarae said:


> Its been ages since I posted a mod shot but I lost my camera months ago so I don't think about it much lol.
> 
> Celebrating one of my dear friends getting her masters with my BBP Mac.



Looking awesome knas! love the shorts and curls!!! Bumpy beige MAC is Adorable!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Finally a post!! Welcome back K!!



knasarae said:


> Its been ages since I posted a mod shot but I lost my camera months ago so I don't think about it much lol.
> 
> Celebrating one of my dear friends getting her masters with my BBP Mac.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

knasarae said:


> Its been ages since I posted a mod shot but I lost my camera months ago so I don't think about it much lol.
> 
> Celebrating one of my dear friends getting her masters with my BBP Mac.



Still looking amazing girl!! Good to see you! 



eehlers said:


> In the Old Navy dressing room with Butter Nikki today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Yummy Butter...gorgeous!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

ceedoan said:


> had to double post cause i love her so!
> 
> COBBIE ridin shotty!! :sunnies



*Beautiful!!!*


----------



## knasarae

Aw thanks ladies! I appreciate it


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> You carry a yellow bag eehlers like no other!!!! Gorgeous!






			
				scoobiesmomma said:
			
		

> Yummy Butter...gorgeous!



Thanks, ladies! I do love me some Butter - and her cheery color always brightens my mood. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## JennyErin

ceedoan said:


> had to double post cause i love her so!
> 
> COBBIE ridin shotty!! :sunnies


 
*Cee *that blue is just stunning!! You should double post it all over!!


----------



## JennyErin

eehlers said:


> In the Old Navy dressing room with Butter Nikki today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
*Eehlers *that yellow Nikki looks so soft! I want to curl up and have a nap with it! She looks just perfect on you!


----------



## JennyErin

knasarae said:


> Its been ages since I posted a mod shot but I lost my camera months ago so I don't think about it much lol.
> 
> Celebrating one of my dear friends getting her masters with my BBP Mac.


 
Welcome back *Knas*!! You look amazing with your CQP MAC!! I also love your shorts!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

ceedoan said:


> had to double post cause i love her so!
> 
> COBBIE ridin shotty!! :sunnies



gorgeous picture!!! love that blue...that picture makes it pop like WHOAAA!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Date with DH! *






*Yup!!! We love to eat  Chilly crab, Hainanese chicken & Kaya toast and coffee...*


----------



## discoAMOUR

Awesome, date night! I love to see pics of this kind!!! The mam and u look fetching!!! Meeoooowww! Lol food looks yummy too, especially the chicken. What's inside the toast? I'm hungry now!



travelerscloset said:


> *Date with DH! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yup!!! We love to eat  Chilly crab, Hainanese chicken & Kaya toast and coffee...*


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Date with DH!
> 
> Yup!!! We love to eat  Chilly crab, Hainanese chicken & Kaya toast and coffee...



You look absolutely fantastical, my dear! Cheetah MAM is the perfect complement to that outfit!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you disco!  It was one of our best dates!  
The toast's filling is Kaya spread or coconut egg jam, a traditional Singaporean spread + a thick slice of butter (sinfully yummy!) Quite easy to prepare actually. Here's the recipe  some Asian stores might have it instant in a jar already.



discoAMOUR said:


> Awesome, date night! I love to see pics of this kind!!! The mam and u look fetching!!! Meeoooowww! Lol food looks yummy too, especially the chicken. What's inside the toast? I'm hungry now!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *eehlers*!!!
You know what... after dinner I was texting away with doi.  We were chatting at how lustworthy your and red's RK!!! Doi is on a crazy hunt for a peacock gym bag and I have "scheduled" to get a cinnabar (like yours! It's your fault!) on September!  Oh dear me... 


eehlers said:


> You look absolutely fantastical, my dear! Cheetah MAM is the perfect complement to that outfit!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Thank you eehlers!!!
> You know what... after dinner I was texting away with doi.  We were chatting at how lustworthy your and red's RK!!! Doi is on a crazy hunt for a peacock gym bag and I have "scheduled" to get a cinnabar (like yours! It's your fault!) on September!  Oh dear me...



Yippee!!! Love being an enabler. Trust me - you are going to looooove Cinnabar and the Gym Bag! And that Peacock color is amazing - I hopr doi is able to find it!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *Date with DH! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yup!!! We love to eat  Chilly crab, Hainanese chicken & Kaya toast and coffee...*



Beautiful Travelers!!!!


----------



## knasarae

JennyErin said:
			
		

> Welcome back Knas!! You look amazing with your CQP MAC!! I also love your shorts!!


Thanks! It's actually the BBP (bumpy beige patent) I know it's hard to tell in the pic. 




			
				travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Date with DH!
> 
> Yup!!! We love to eat  Chilly crab, Hainanese chicken & Kaya toast and coffee...



I don't know what is better the food or the bag, yum!! I wish I had a Mac in that pattern.


----------



## remy005

knasarae said:


> Its been ages since I posted a mod shot but I lost my camera months ago so I don't think about it much lol.
> 
> Celebrating one of my dear friends getting her masters with my BBP Mac.



Knas,it's great to see you (and you look fabulous!!).  I just had to pipe up and tell you that when I joined tPF about 3 years ago, yours were among the posts I found so very helpful, and led to my first RMs (MACs, at the time).  

So much of the time, we might make a difference in people's lives, without ever even knowing it.  But now I can let you know!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

ceedoan said:


> had to double post cause i love her so!
> 
> COBBIE ridin shotty!! :sunnies


she is amazing Cee!  So glad you are so happy with her!  enjoy!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you disco!  It was one of our best dates!
> The toast's filling is Kaya spread or coconut egg jam, a traditional Singaporean spread + a thick slice of butter (sinfully yummy!) Quite easy to prepare actually. Here's the recipe  some Asian stores might have it instant in a jar already.



oh how nice!!!
thanks for the recipe. I'm definitely going to try it out this month. Looks so yummy. Make it for mommy for breakfast. I just hope I don't give her diarrhea, lol...I can't cook a lick, and you know how coconut milk can run the belly if not used properly! LOLOLOLOL I'm excited!

Thanks a ton though! It'll be fun making it.


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> *Date with DH! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yup!!! We love to eat  Chilly crab, Hainanese chicken & Kaya toast and coffee...*



You looked cute with your jean skirt and cheetah mam!  Great combo!  The food looked pretty darn good too.


----------



## sandc

Had dinner with family tonight. Then we stopped at Home Depot.  
Black Ink MAC with gunmetal hw.  You can't see it, but it has the
blue zipper track.






in the car


----------



## ceedoan

carried turkish stripe cherish tote today - threw everything including my Macbook in there - LOVE THIS TOTE!!! soooo spacious for all my junk!


----------



## ceedoan

knasarae said:


> Its been ages since I posted a mod shot but I lost my camera months ago so I don't think about it much lol.
> 
> Celebrating one of my dear friends getting her masters with my BBP Mac.



knas - u look hot!! what a cute outfit and your BBP MAC is gorgy!! it's so rare and special i haven't seen another one... ever!  



eehlers said:


> In the Old Navy dressing room with Butter Nikki today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



buttahhhhhh!! she looks ahhmazing!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *Date with DH! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yup!!! We love to eat  Chilly crab, Hainanese chicken & Kaya toast and coffee...*



aww date nite with the DH... sooo cute!! thx for the food porn too!! everything looks DEEELISH!!! 



sandc said:


> Had dinner with family tonight. Then we stopped at Home Depot.
> Black Ink MAC with gunmetal hw.  You can't see it, but it has the
> blue zipper track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the car



sandc, we literally posted a minute apart! lol love your cute dress and of course black ink MAC!! gunmetal AND blue zip!?!??!!  i swear is this existed in a BBW MAM combo that would be my perfect MAM!!!


----------



## ceedoan

kiwishopper said:


> Omg so bloody pretty!!!





gloryanh said:


> So gorgey cee!!!





travelerscloset said:


> Beautiful *cee*!  (my resolve for a bag ban is slowly weakening because you cupid and you! lol)



thanks kiwi, glory and traveler!! i highly highly recommend CUPID!!!! now i see why RM named this style "cupid" - cause u really do get struck with how much u love this bag!!  



blackcat777 said:


> Wow so vibrant and beautiful! How much stuff  can Cupit hold in? I saw one in LA SS and thought it is slightly  smaller but little taller than MAM. Am I right?



blackcat - you're right! check out my thread on page 22 - i posted side by side comparison shots between Cupid and MAM! i would say they hold about the same


----------



## ceedoan

scoobiesmomma said:


> *Beautiful!!!*



scoobs, have u joined club cupid yet?  



JennyErin said:


> *Cee *that blue is just stunning!! You should double post it all over!!



thx JE! don't encourage me, i may keep doing it since i love this bag so much!! 



discoAMOUR said:


> gorgeous picture!!! love that blue...that picture makes it pop *like WHOAAA!!!*



deedee, like WHOAAA... like this?    hahahhaa seriously, this is the most hilarious and best emoticon ever made!!!!!


----------



## ceedoan

Snugbugnyc said:


> she is amazing Cee!  So glad you are so happy with her!  enjoy!



thx snugbug!!! ummm, look who's talking!! i saw your post of your VIOLET cupid..... OMFG!!!!!  soooooo gorgeous!! personally, i think violet is prettier than viola


----------



## blackcat777

ceedoan said:


> blackcat - you're right! check out my thread on page 22 - i posted side by side comparison shots between Cupid and MAM! i would say they hold about the same



You know what ceedoan....I was browsing ebay this afternoon, clicked refresh,  and then a black Cupid with silver hardware just popped up with "can't-pass-up"price! I BINed it even without checking pics (I could force myself to read description at least). Ha! It was such a impulse buying :shame: but....I'm excited now! 
Off to check your collection thread!


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> *Date with DH! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yup!!! We love to eat  Chilly crab, Hainanese chicken & Kaya toast and coffee...*


 
*~*Love your MAM (& the food looks yummy too)!!*~*


----------



## kiwishopper

Yummy yummy! Both the bag and food!!




travelerscloset said:


> *Date with DH! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yup!!! We love to eat  Chilly crab, Hainanese chicken & Kaya toast and coffee...*


----------



## Esquared72

Heading off to work with my Chance Briefcase.  I am so in love with this little lady.


----------



## sandc

ceedoan said:


> carried turkish stripe cherish tote today - threw everything including my Macbook in there - LOVE THIS TOTE!!! soooo spacious for all my junk!


 
Ha! We did post at like the same time.  Loving that summer tote!



eehlers said:


> Heading off to work with my Chance Briefcase. I am so in love with this little lady.


 
I love that on you.


----------



## sheanabelle

first time using this guy...


----------



## kiwishopper

sheanabelle said:


> first time using this guy...



So cute! Love the outfit!! The covet is great too!!


----------



## luvs*it*

sheanabelle said:


> first time using this guy...


 
*~*Very chic!!! Love your Covet & your outfit is cute too!*~*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *sandc*, *cee*, *luvs*, and *kiwi*!  The food was unbelievable! Cheetah MAM was so fun to carry!


sandc said:


> You looked cute with your jean skirt and cheetah mam! Great combo! The food looked pretty darn good too.





ceedoan said:


> aww date nite with the DH... sooo cute!! thx for the food porn too!! everything looks DEEELISH!!!





luvs*it* said:


> *~*Love your MAM (& the food looks yummy too)!!*~*





kiwishopper said:


> Yummy yummy! Both the bag and food!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Lovely, you and the covet!


sheanabelle said:


> first time using this guy...


 

I love the MAC and the dress *sandc*! and your toes are so sexy!


sandc said:


> Had dinner with family tonight. Then we stopped at Home Depot.
> Black Ink MAC with gunmetal hw. You can't see it, but it has the
> blue zipper track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the car


 

Hey, hey! I can see that ostrich butt peeking!  The turkish stripe pattern is so fun!


ceedoan said:


> carried turkish stripe cherish tote today - threw everything including my Macbook in there - LOVE THIS TOTE!!! soooo spacious for all my junk!


 

It's a lovely piece *eehlers*!  It looks great on you!


eehlers said:


> Heading off to work with my Chance Briefcase. I am so in love with this little lady.


----------



## Charlie.v11

sheanabelle said:
			
		

> first time using this guy...



Love your outfit. Love your bag. And love your bedroom.


----------



## JennyErin

sheanabelle said:


> first time using this guy...



Wow!!! Just perfection!!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Esquared72

Heading out on a rainy day with Woven Taupe MAM - her hearty and thick leather is perfect when the weather is icky.  Plus, she was feeling very unappreciated lately, so it was time to show her off and shower her with some love.


----------



## rael

besabonita said:


> I haven't posted in a long time but here is my new MAC! Its Lizard Embossed and bright, I love it
> A big shout out & thank you to *TGP* for picking this beauty up for me!!
> 
> Out shopping at U Village in Seattle


 
Gorgeous Steph!!!


----------



## LVoeShopping

Purple Perforated MAM patiently waiting in line at the ATM


----------



## Charlie.v11

LVoeShopping said:


> Purple Perforated MAM patiently waiting in line at the ATM


----------



## discoAMOUR

lvoeshopping said:


> purple perforated mam patiently waiting in line at the atm



hooottt!!!!!


----------



## sheanabelle

thanks girls!! the covet is pretty cute...fits more than i thought!


----------



## LVoeShopping

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> hooottt!!!!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

LVoeShopping said:


> Purple Perforated MAM patiently waiting in line at the ATM


 
Like disco said, HAWT!!!! (and that Coach wallet is beautiful too!! )


----------



## LVoeShopping

Charlie.v11 said:


>


 


kiwishopper said:


> Like disco said, HAWT!!!! (and that Coach wallet is beautiful too!! )


 
 ladies! I so in love with this bag


----------



## ceedoan

eehlers said:


> Heading off to work with my Chance Briefcase.  I am so in love with this little lady.



i LOVE this style on u eehlers!!! so chic and sophisticated!!


----------



## ceedoan

sheanabelle said:


> first time using this guy...



love your outfit, covet and bedroom decor!! i feel so at peace looking at all the white and feminine pinks! 



eehlers said:


> Heading out on a rainy day with Woven Taupe MAM - her hearty and thick leather is perfect when the weather is icky.  Plus, she was feeling very unappreciated lately, so it was time to show her off and shower her with some love.



you're such a good mama to your bags!! giving them all the attention they deserve!! haven't seen this baby in awhile, i'm glad u took her out, she's so purdy!!



LVoeShopping said:


> Purple Perforated MAM patiently waiting in line at the ATM



 stunning MAM!!!!!! i love the bright fuchsia zipper track paired with it and of course my absolute FAVORITE RM hw... GUNMETAL!!!!! perfect combo!!!


----------



## ceedoan

it was a GORGEOUS SUNNY day today so hubs and i decided to walk to the record store to pick up his albums, Fresh Market (think whole foods but a little smaller), and then dinner at our fav casual cajun place 

btw, it looks like i'm not wearing any pants but i assure u i was in shorts!!! LOL ; DH decided he wanted an action shot too..... with his Luna Records Tote!!! :giggles: lastly, YES that tastes even better than it looks! the "half & half" - chili cheese crawfish etouffee and pulled pork ropa vieja!! (there's like 10 daily selections of etouffee to choose from! )


----------



## doi

sheanabelle said:


> first time using this guy...



You look so pretty and she looks awesome on you!  



eehlers said:


> Heading out on a rainy day with Woven Taupe MAM - her hearty and thick leather is perfect when the weather is icky.  Plus, she was feeling very unappreciated lately, so it was time to show her off and shower her with some love.



Nice to see Woven Taupe again, eehlers!



LVoeShopping said:


> Purple Perforated MAM patiently waiting in line at the ATM



Aaauuugh...she looks awesome!!! I wants one!



ceedoan said:


> it was a GORGEOUS SUNNY day today so hubs and i decided to walk to the record store to pick up his albums, Fresh Market (think whole foods but a little smaller), and then dinner at our fav casual cajun place
> 
> btw, it looks like i'm not wearing any pants but i assure u i was in shorts!!! LOL ; DH decided he wanted an action shot too..... with his Luna Records Tote!!! :giggles: lastly, YES that tastes even better than it looks! the "half & half" - chili cheese crawfish etouffee and pulled pork ropa vieja!! (there's like 10 daily selections of etouffee to choose from! )



You and your hubby are so cute!  

By the way, cee...I took your advice!  I finally decided last night to keep Noir Nikki.  I took her out of her dustbag...inhaled her Noir leather smell...got drunk on it...and today, she's with me!!!!!    She finally got to see the outside of the house and we are both in love - skipping together under the drizzly day and holding hands.    I really, really love her after all!


----------



## doi

Here she is.  Noir Nikki.  

You know you're in love when you take tons and tons of pics when you get 30 minutes to yourself and the little one is asleep.   We had a mini-photoshoot!


----------



## Esquared72

doi said:
			
		

> Here she is.  Noir Nikki.
> 
> You know you're in love when you take tons and tons of pics when you get 30 minutes to yourself and the little one is asleep.   We had a mini-photoshoot!



doi!!! This leather...OMG!!! I'm in love. I am so glad you're keeping this gorgeous pile of black lusciousness!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

*Independence Day outing with the kids and Cranberry MAB*


----------



## LVoeShopping

ceedoan said:


> love your outfit, covet and bedroom decor!! i feel so at peace looking at all the white and feminine pinks!
> 
> 
> 
> you're such a good mama to your bags!! giving them all the attention they deserve!! haven't seen this baby in awhile, i'm glad u took her out, she's so purdy!!
> 
> 
> 
> stunning MAM!!!!!! i love the bright fuchsia zipper track paired with it and of course my absolute FAVORITE RM hw... GUNMETAL!!!!! perfect combo!!!


 
Thank you! I am so glad I found her 



ceedoan said:


> it was a GORGEOUS SUNNY day today so hubs and i decided to walk to the record store to pick up his albums, Fresh Market (think whole foods but a little smaller), and then dinner at our fav casual cajun place
> 
> btw, it looks like i'm not wearing any pants but i assure u i was in shorts!!! LOL ; DH decided he wanted an action shot too..... with his Luna Records Tote!!! :giggles: lastly, YES that tastes even better than it looks! the "half & half" - chili cheese crawfish etouffee and pulled pork ropa vieja!! (there's like 10 daily selections of etouffee to choose from! )


 
What an amazing Cupid...another one on my list!!!



doi said:


> You look so pretty and she looks awesome on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see Woven Taupe again, eehlers!
> 
> 
> 
> Aaauuugh...she looks awesome!!! I wants one!
> 
> 
> 
> You and your hubby are so cute!
> 
> By the way, cee...I took your advice! I finally decided last night to keep Noir Nikki. I took her out of her dustbag...inhaled her Noir leather smell...got drunk on it...and today, she's with me!!!!!  She finally got to see the outside of the house and we are both in love - skipping together under the drizzly day and holding hands.  I really, really love her after all!


 
Thank you so much!



travelerscloset said:


> *Independence Day outing with the kids and Cranberry MAB*


 
That Cranberry is such an amazing color


----------



## travelerscloset

Great top *eehlers*! I love the Woven Taupe MAM!!!  


eehlers said:


> Heading out on a rainy day with Woven Taupe MAM - her hearty and thick leather is perfect when the weather is icky. Plus, she was feeling very unappreciated lately, so it was time to show her off and shower her with some love.


 

*LVoeShopping*, the color and hardware goes perfectly well with each other!   TDF!


LVoeShopping said:


> Purple Perforated MAM patiently waiting in line at the ATM


 

*Cee*!!! You guys are such a cool couple!  Kudos to DH for the mod shot!  Hmmm the food looks so yummy!  The cupid is perfect!


ceedoan said:


> it was a GORGEOUS SUNNY day today so hubs and i decided to walk to the record store to pick up his albums, Fresh Market (think whole foods but a little smaller), and then dinner at our fav casual cajun place
> 
> btw, it looks like i'm not wearing any pants but i assure u i was in shorts!!! LOL ; DH decided he wanted an action shot too..... with his Luna Records Tote!!! :giggles: lastly, YES that tastes even better than it looks! the "half & half" - chili cheese crawfish etouffee and pulled pork ropa vieja!! (there's like 10 daily selections of etouffee to choose from! )


 

How can you think of letting her go?!!! Noir Nikki looks amazing *doi*!!!! 


doi said:


> Here she is. Noir Nikki.
> 
> You know you're in love when you take tons and tons of pics when you get 30 minutes to yourself and the little one is asleep.  We had a mini-photoshoot!


----------



## sandc

LVoeShopping said:


> Purple Perforated MAM patiently waiting in line at the ATM


 
Great pop of color for summer!  Don't you just love the MAM?



ceedoan said:


> it was a GORGEOUS SUNNY day today so hubs and i decided to walk to the record store to pick up his albums, Fresh Market (think whole foods but a little smaller), and then dinner at our fav casual cajun place
> 
> btw, it looks like i'm not wearing any pants but i assure u i was in shorts!!! LOL ; DH decided he wanted an action shot too..... with his Luna Records Tote!!! :giggles: lastly, YES that tastes even better than it looks! the "half & half" - chili cheese crawfish etouffee and pulled pork ropa vieja!! (there's like 10 daily selections of etouffee to choose from! )


 
Sure you're wearing shorts.   Great pics!  Now I'm hungry.....



doi said:


> Here she is. Noir Nikki.
> 
> You know you're in love when you take tons and tons of pics when you get 30 minutes to yourself and the little one is asleep.  We had a mini-photoshoot!


 
Love the hw on your NikkI! She looks so smooshy!



travelerscloset said:


> *Independence Day outing with the kids and Cranberry MAB*


 
Looking good as always!


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> I love the MAC and the dress *sandc*! and your toes are so sexy!


 
Ha! Thanks!  I love the polish on my toes, it's a dark pink color with sparkles in it. It was from a pedicure and I can't remember the name of the polish to buy it. Oops!


----------



## LVoeShopping

travelerscloset said:


> *LVoeShopping*, the color and hardware goes perfectly well with each other!   TDF!





sandc said:


> Great pop of color for summer!  Don't you just love the MAM?



Agreed, she is the most amazing shade so fun! I conditioned the leather yesterday and fell even more in love with her, even with the perforations the leather is so soft and smooshy!!!


----------



## rael

ceedoan said:


> it was a GORGEOUS SUNNY day today so hubs and i decided to walk to the record store to pick up his albums, Fresh Market (think whole foods but a little smaller), and then dinner at our fav casual cajun place
> 
> btw, it looks like i'm not wearing any pants but i assure u i was in shorts!!! LOL ; DH decided he wanted an action shot too..... with his Luna Records Tote!!! :giggles: lastly, YES that tastes even better than it looks! the "half & half" - chili cheese crawfish etouffee and pulled pork ropa vieja!! (there's like 10 daily selections of etouffee to choose from! )


 
OMG!  your lunch looks amazing!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *sandc*!  


sandc said:


> Looking good as always!


----------



## JennyErin

ceedoan said:


> it was a GORGEOUS SUNNY day today so hubs and i decided to walk to the record store to pick up his albums, Fresh Market (think whole foods but a little smaller), and then dinner at our fav casual cajun place
> 
> btw, it looks like i'm not wearing any pants but i assure u i was in shorts!!! LOL ; DH decided he wanted an action shot too..... with his Luna Records Tote!!! :giggles: lastly, YES that tastes even better than it looks! the "half & half" - chili cheese crawfish etouffee and pulled pork ropa vieja!! (there's like 10 daily selections of etouffee to choose from! )


 
Love the new pics *Cee*! Your DH is too cute with his tote! By cute I of course mean totally manly!


----------



## JennyErin

doi said:


> Here she is. Noir Nikki.
> 
> You know you're in love when you take tons and tons of pics when you get 30 minutes to yourself and the little one is asleep.  We had a mini-photoshoot!


 
Ooooo Congrats Doi!! I also went mad with love and photo snapping when I got my Noir Nikki! Nice to have a bag twin


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *Independence Day outing with the kids and Cranberry MAB*


 

Looking fab Travelers!!


----------



## ceedoan

doi said:
			
		

> You and your hubby are so cute!
> 
> By the way, cee...I took your advice!  I finally decided last night to keep Noir Nikki.  I took her out of her dustbag...inhaled her Noir leather smell...got drunk on it...and today, she's with me!!!!!    She finally got to see the outside of the house and we are both in love - skipping together under the drizzly day and holding hands.    I really, really love her after all!



thx Doi! That's why I keep him around!! Haha and I'm SO GLAD u decided to keep noir Nikki!!!! She's in my top 3 best RM Nikki's!!! Noir, wine , and harewood!! I think you would've regretted it just like me with my wine nikki! Yay!!! She's beyond gorgeous!!!


----------



## ceedoan

doi said:
			
		

> Here she is.  Noir Nikki.
> 
> You know you're in love when you take tons and tons of pics when you get 30 minutes to yourself and the little one is asleep.   We had a mini-photoshoot!



Doi - u look amazing with noir Nikki!!!!!!! She hugs you sooooo perfectly!!! And the lambskin....... TDF!!! I think u should Post these pics in the Nikki lovers thread as well!! It's time that one got bumped!!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Independence Day outing with the kids and Cranberry MAB



Hehe love these pics!! RM in the front, happy kiddo in the ball pit in the back!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Heading out to shop with Grape covet, she looked so pretty.  Not me in action, but covet was.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

And I took pretty denim nikki to my sons pool party.  I sat on the side line and read a book.  She looks darker in the shade than she is...


----------



## CarSol

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Heading out to shop with Grape covet, she looked so pretty. Not me in action, but covet was.


 

That color is unreal.  Really, unreal......wow.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Heading out to shop with Grape covet, she looked so pretty.  Not me in action, but covet was.



Gorgeous!!! Grape is such a beautiful color!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

carensolomon said:


> That color is unreal.  Really, unreal......wow.



Thank you.  Grape is a real treasure.  I don't know why we don't see more of it on here.  



scoobiesmomma said:


> Gorgeous!!! Grape is such a beautiful color!


Thanks!  I knew you'd like it!


----------



## sandc

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Heading out to shop with Grape covet, she looked so pretty.  Not me in action, but covet was.



Wow!   Holy burst of summer Batman  



Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> And I took pretty denim nikki to my sons pool party.  I sat on the side line and read a book.  She looks darker in the shade than she is...



I really like the denim! Great for a pool party.


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *Cee*!!! You guys are such a cool couple!  Kudos to DH for the mod shot!  Hmmm the food looks so yummy!  The cupid is perfect!
> [/B]!!!!



aww thx traveler! yeah, i like to keep him around!! haha the food was DEEELISH!! we love that place! 



sandc said:


> Sure you're wearing shorts.   Great pics!  Now I'm hungry.....



hahaha. yeah i'm hungry too just seeing these pics again!! 



rael said:


> OMG!  your lunch looks amazing!!



thx rael!! it was actually dinner  i'm in the midwest so it doesn't get dark til after 9pm!!


----------



## ceedoan

JennyErin said:


> Love the new pics *Cee*! Your DH is too cute with his tote! *By cute I of course mean totally manly!*



:giggles::giggles: thx JE!!!


----------



## ceedoan

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Heading out to shop with Grape covet, she looked so pretty.  Not me in action, but covet was.





Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> And I took pretty denim nikki to my sons pool party.  I sat on the side line and read a book.  She looks darker in the shade than she is...



u have amazingly beautiful bags HGG!!! have u ever done a collection thread????  gosh, that grape covet  and denim nikki!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

sandc said:


> Wow!   Holy burst of summer Batman
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the denim! Great for a pool party.


Thanks sandc!   They are both great bags.  




ceedoan said:


> u have amazingly beautiful bags HGG!!! have u ever done a collection thread????  gosh, that grape covet  and denim nikki!!



Thanks cee.  No, I guess not.  I have been trying to downsize my collection, maybe once I get there with my for sure keepers I will. 
I love your bags too, they are all great.  I am also in the midwest (just saw your comment to rael)


----------



## AJ1025

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Heading out to shop with Grape covet, she looked so pretty.  Not me in action, but covet was.



This is GORGEOUS, HGG!!  You are a lucky girl!


----------



## JennyErin

HGG love the bags!!!


----------



## ceedoan

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Thanks cee.  No, I guess not.  *I have been trying to downsize my collection,* maybe once I get there with my for sure keepers I will.
> I love your bags too, they are all great.  *I am also in the midwest *(just saw your comment to rael)



i've been telling myself that ever since i started selling off my RM's a few months ago! i was at 16 at the max then down to 9.... and now back up to 13!!! i swear this is never gonna end is it....  

YAY for midwesterners!! haha although i'm a transplant, originally from the SOUTH SIDE! SOUTH SIDE! yeah!


----------



## doi

eehlers said:


> doi!!! This leather...OMG!!! I'm in love. I am so glad you're keeping this gorgeous pile of black lusciousness!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks, eehlers.   The Noir leather just KILLS me every time I touch and smell it!



travelerscloset said:


> *Independence Day outing with the kids and Cranberry MAB*





travelerscloset said:


> How can you think of letting her go?!!! Noir Nikki looks amazing *doi*!!!!



The Cranberry is such a great color!  Where'd you guys go?

I know...I know...I can't believe I was in and out of thinking about rehoming her.  :giggles:  I guess all I needed was cooler weather.



sandc said:


> Love the hw on your NikkI! She looks so smooshy!



Thanks, sandc!  She is VERY smooshy!  Such great, thick leather on this one.



JennyErin said:


> Ooooo Congrats Doi!! I also went mad with love and photo snapping when I got my Noir Nikki! Nice to have a bag twin



It was YOUR mod pic in the elevator that did me in about the Noir Nikki.  :giggles:  Then she popped up in the booth of an awesome, awesome tPFer (Denverite, I think, was the one who pointed her out to me).  HAD to get her. 



ceedoan said:


> Doi - u look amazing with noir Nikki!!!!!!! She hugs you sooooo perfectly!!! And the lambskin....... TDF!!! I think u should Post these pics in the Nikki lovers thread as well!! It's time that one got bumped!!



Thanks, cee!   Yeah, maybe I should post it there, too.  Hope I remember!  Lol!



Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Heading out to shop with Grape covet, she looked so pretty.  Not me in action, but covet was.



Oh my gad!  I love the color!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Bwahahaha! We locked ourselves inside the playpen at the 2nd floor or Southmall  


doi said:


> The Cranberry is such a great color!  Where'd you guys go?


----------



## Esquared72

Feeling subdued today, so blacks and grays on the menu (though I do have some kicky open toe wedges on with these capris to keep from verging on depressing!). Plus, gray is my favorite 'color'. 

Who better for today's shadowy outfit than light gray Mattie? It's like catching up with an old friend.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

AJ1025 said:


> This is GORGEOUS, HGG!!  You are a lucky girl!


Thank you.  



JennyErin said:


> HGG love the bags!!!


Thanks JennyErin 



ceedoan said:


> i've been telling myself that ever since i started selling off my RM's a few months ago! i was at 16 at the max then down to 9.... and now back up to 13!!! i swear this is never gonna end is it....
> 
> YAY for midwesterners!! haha although i'm a transplant, originally from the SOUTH SIDE! SOUTH SIDE! yeah!


I know, I have been at this addiction for years.  I collect, then I sell down, then collect...rinse and repeat.  

Adding...I have been in the midwest my whole life!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

doi said:


> Thanks, eehlers.   The Noir leather just KILLS me every time I touch and smell it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cranberry is such a great color!  Where'd you guys go?
> 
> I know...I know...I can't believe I was in and out of thinking about rehoming her.  :giggles:  I guess all I needed was cooler weather.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, sandc!  She is VERY smooshy!  Such great, thick leather on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> It was YOUR mod pic in the elevator that did me in about the Noir Nikki.  :giggles:  Then she popped up in the booth of an awesome, awesome tPFer (Denverite, I think, was the one who pointed her out to me).  HAD to get her.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, cee!   Yeah, maybe I should post it there, too.  Hope I remember!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gad!  I love the color!!!



Thank you doi!  It's a stunning color....I truly fall in love all over again every time I pull this one out!!


----------



## missmoz

eehlers said:


> Feeling subdued today, so blacks and grays on the menu (though I do have some kicky open toe wedges on with these capris to keep from verging on depressing!).* Plus, gray is my favorite 'color'.*
> 
> Who better for today's shadowy outfit than light gray Mattie? It's like catching up with an old friend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Wow you look great!  I'm also a huge fan of the color gray!  I think besides black, most of my bags are in grey.


----------



## kiwishopper

eehlers said:


> Feeling subdued today, so blacks and grays on the menu (though I do have some kicky open toe wedges on with these capris to keep from verging on depressing!). Plus, gray is my favorite 'color'.
> 
> Who better for today's shadowy outfit than light gray Mattie? It's like catching up with an old friend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Wonderful mattie! It looks so smooth and forms to your body so well! Gray is an under estimated neutral colour I think!


----------



## Esquared72

missmoz said:


> Wow you look great!  I'm also a huge fan of the color gray!  I think besides black, most of my bags are in grey.





kiwishopper said:


> Wonderful mattie! It looks so smooth and forms to your body so well! Gray is an under estimated neutral colour I think!



Thank you!  Gray is my fave neutral - I noticed the other day just how much gray I have in my wardrobe.  I love how you can keep it subtle paired with black and white, or really jazz it up with bright colors like blue, purple, pink, red, etc.


----------



## travelerscloset

I looove blacks and grays!  I wear them when I want to be mysterious!  You look great!


eehlers said:


> Feeling subdued today, so blacks and grays on the menu (though I do have some kicky open toe wedges on with these capris to keep from verging on depressing!). Plus, gray is my favorite 'color'.
> 
> Who better for today's shadowy outfit than light gray Mattie? It's like catching up with an old friend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kiwishopper

There has been some discusssion between the regular Affair and the large size. I am here to enable you to try the large size! It's functional, edgy (especially the rose gold hw) and makes a statement! Here is me with my large red Affair with rg hw, more pictures are on my blog


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^Stunning!


----------



## travelerscloset

Simply amazing!  


kiwishopper said:


> There has been some discusssion between the regular Affair and the large size. I am here to enable you to try the large size! It's functional, edgy (especially the rose gold hw) and makes a statement! Here is me with my large red Affair with rg hw, more pictures are on my blog


----------



## JennyErin

doi said:


> Thanks, eehlers.  The Noir leather just KILLS me every time I touch and smell it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cranberry is such a great color! Where'd you guys go?
> 
> I know...I know...I can't believe I was in and out of thinking about rehoming her. :giggles: I guess all I needed was cooler weather.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, sandc! She is VERY smooshy! Such great, thick leather on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> It was YOUR mod pic in the elevator that did me in about the Noir Nikki. :giggles: Then she popped up in the booth of an awesome, awesome tPFer (Denverite, I think, was the one who pointed her out to me). HAD to get her.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, cee!  Yeah, maybe I should post it there, too. Hope I remember! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gad! I love the color!!!


 

Awwww *Doi *I am so glad I could inspire you! I"m also so glad you found this baby! She is one of the best Nikkis IMHO. Noir has the most amazing smell too everytime I take her out I am constantly sniffing her like a weirdo!


----------



## ceedoan

kiwishopper said:


> There has been some discusssion between the regular Affair and the large size. I am here to enable you to try the large size! It's functional, edgy (especially the rose gold hw) and makes a statement! Here is me with my large red Affair with rg hw, more pictures are on my blog



omg kiwi!! u look GORGEOUS!! i LOVE LOVE LOVE your whole outfit and the pop of color from your large red affair!! this should be an RM ad campaign!!! see, this is why i got my black one.... i kept seeing all your gorgeous action shots with this affair!!!  i'm pretty sure i'm not the only one you've enabled...  "GO BIG OR GO HOME!!!! haha


----------



## LVoeShopping

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> There has been some discusssion between the regular Affair and the large size. I am here to enable you to try the large size! It's functional, edgy (especially the rose gold hw) and makes a statement! Here is me with my large red Affair with rg hw, more pictures are on my blog



Oh wow!  your Affair is absolutely stunning!


----------



## AJ1025

kiwishopper said:


> There has been some discusssion between the regular Affair and the large size. I am here to enable you to try the large size! It's functional, edgy (especially the rose gold hw) and makes a statement! Here is me with my large red Affair with rg hw, more pictures are on my blog



that is GORGEOUS, Kiwi, I am DYING for a Large Affair!!!


----------



## thedseer

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> There has been some discusssion between the regular Affair and the large size. I am here to enable you to try the large size! It's functional, edgy (especially the rose gold hw) and makes a statement! Here is me with my large red Affair with rg hw, more pictures are on my blog



Beautiful! I need to find me one of these


----------



## Fashion1

Love your Red Affair Kiwi!! It's so chic and classy.


----------



## doi

JennyErin said:


> Awwww *Doi *I am so glad I could inspire you! I"m also so glad you found this baby! She is one of the best Nikkis IMHO. *Noir has the most amazing smell too everytime I take her out I am constantly sniffing her like a weirdo*!



Oh, thank god!  I thought I was the only one who would keep sniffing Noir!  I'd sometimes even take her and the Noir MAM out of their dust bags just to intoxicate myself with their smell.  :giggles:


----------



## JennyErin

doi said:


> Oh, thank god!  I thought I was the only one who would keep sniffing Noir!  I'd sometimes even take her and the Noir MAM out of their dust bags just to intoxicate myself with their smell.  :giggles:



Noir MAM too!! Your so lucky Doi!!


----------



## doi

kiwishopper said:


> There has been some discusssion between the regular Affair and the large size. I am here to enable you to try the large size! It's functional, edgy (especially the rose gold hw) and makes a statement! Here is me with my large red Affair with rg hw, more pictures are on my blog



Oh, kiwi...you look awesome in these photos.  I'm loving them.  You're make having an Affair so tempting.


----------



## CarSol

doi said:


> Oh, kiwi...you look awesome in these photos. I'm loving them. You're make having an Affair so tempting.


 

Agree with Doi!!


----------



## doi

JennyErin said:


> Noir MAM too!! Your so lucky Doi!!



Very lucky!  Both of them are thanks to an amazing tPFer!  I actually can't believe she let them go...but I'm happy she did.


----------



## blackcat777

kiwishopper said:


> There has been some discusssion between the regular Affair and the large size. I am here to enable you to try the large size! It's functional, edgy (especially the rose gold hw) and makes a statement! Here is me with my large red Affair with rg hw, more pictures are on my blog



Gorge! I love your jacket and sandals, and of course the bag!


----------



## blackcat777

doi said:


> Here she is.  Noir Nikki.
> 
> You know you're in love when you take tons and tons of pics when you get 30 minutes to yourself and the little one is asleep.   We had a mini-photoshoot!



Noir~~~!!! 



travelerscloset said:


> *Independence Day outing with the kids and Cranberry MAB*



Your Cranberry MAB makes me drool every time I see it, travelers! (though I already own a Cranberry MAM... size matters!)


----------



## gloryanh

ceedoan said:


> it was a GORGEOUS SUNNY day today so hubs and i decided to walk to the record store to pick up his albums, Fresh Market (think whole foods but a little smaller), and then dinner at our fav casual cajun place
> 
> btw, it looks like i'm not wearing any pants but i assure u i was in shorts!!! LOL ; DH decided he wanted an action shot too..... with his Luna Records Tote!!! :giggles: lastly, YES that tastes even better than it looks! the "half & half" - chili cheese crawfish etouffee and pulled pork ropa vieja!! (there's like 10 daily selections of etouffee to choose from! )





doi said:


> Here she is.  Noir Nikki.
> 
> You know you're in love when you take tons and tons of pics when you get 30 minutes to yourself and the little one is asleep.   We had a mini-photoshoot!



OMG you look so cute cee!! YAAY shorties! And yum cajun food, I loooved eating my way through New Orleans last year!

doi, so jelly of your noir nikki - I totally want one for a good price, maybe in a mini Nikki since I already have a black nikki. Siggy hw is my favorite, wish RM would bring that back!


----------



## Esquared72

Please pardon this filthy old mirror in my garage, but here we are about to head out for an afternoon of walking and window shopping (without DH clumping aling behind, sighing heavily, and asking if I'm done yet. Lol.)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## scoobiesmomma

eehlers said:


> Please pardon this filthy old mirror in my garage, but here we are about to head out for an afternoon of walking and window shopping (without DH clumping aling behind, sighing heavily, and asking if I'm done yet. Lol.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Enjoy!! That sounds about right for my DH as well...


----------



## kiwishopper

eehlers said:


> Please pardon this filthy old mirror in my garage, but here we are about to head out for an afternoon of walking and window shopping (without DH clumping aling behind, sighing heavily, and asking if I'm done yet. Lol.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Haha luckily DH doesn't do that but omg my dad does that all the time though! Whenever my mum and I go shopping we'd have o figure out where to stop off dad so he doesn't have to follow us lol
Btw is that a mini or regular mac?


----------



## Esquared72

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Haha luckily DH doesn't do that but omg my dad does that all the time though! Whenever my mum and I go shopping we'd have o figure out where to stop off dad so he doesn't have to follow us lol
> Btw is that a mini or regular mac?



It's a cutie pie little Mini. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kiwishopper

So hard to type on iPhone I meant "drop off dad" lol


----------



## LVoeShopping

Sneak pic of my new baby at dinner with hubby


----------



## JennyErin

eehlers said:


> Please pardon this filthy old mirror in my garage, but here we are about to head out for an afternoon of walking and window shopping (without DH clumping aling behind, sighing heavily, and asking if I'm done yet. Lol.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Looking awesome Eehlers!!!


----------



## JennyErin

LVoeShopping said:


> Sneak pic of my new baby at dinner with hubby



So chic LV! She's a beauty!


----------



## travelerscloset

Isn't Craberry such a delish leather?!  


blackcat777 said:


> Your Cranberry MAB makes me drool every time I see it, travelers! (though I already own a Cranberry MAM... size matters!)


----------



## travelerscloset

Another beauty!  I see that you're building quite a collection already!


LVoeShopping said:


> Sneak pic of my new baby at dinner with hubby


----------



## travelerscloset

I love mini mac with sandals!!!! So relaxed!


eehlers said:


> Please pardon this filthy old mirror in my garage, but here we are about to head out for an afternoon of walking and window shopping (without DH clumping aling behind, sighing heavily, and asking if I'm done yet. Lol.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lvsweetness

LVoeShopping said:


> Sneak pic of my new baby at dinner with hubby



wow, did the utter sight of such a beautiful bag make everybody in the restaurant run out the door to go buy one


----------



## ceedoan

gloryanh said:


> OMG you look so cute cee!! YAAY shorties! And yum cajun food, _*I loooved eating my way through New Orleans last year!*_
> 
> doi, so jelly of your noir nikki - I totally want one for a good price, maybe in a mini Nikki since I already have a black nikki. _*Siggy hw is my favorite, wish RM would bring that back!*_




glory, you and i would get along soooo well!!  i LOVE to eat!!! hahaha in fact, i just recently went on a fast food binge all last week.... it was deliciously guilty!! but oh so good!! :giggles: i love "nawlins"..... yummm crawfish and beignets!! hehe 

and AGREED. LOVE the siggy hw!!! we should totally mention that to the RM team in the chat thread!!


----------



## ceedoan

took large black affair out shopping today!  had to find a dress for a graduation banquet and a wedding tomorrow! 

went to my fav boutique near our house - tried on this cute "mullet" dress!! talk about party in the front, business in the back!!!  then of course to one of my fav stores... H&M where i found a dress i wore tonite!


----------



## ceedoan

carried my beloved CQP MAC to a graduation banquet earlier tonight (or i guess i should say yesterday since it's almost 2am here)  
not sure what i was doing in this first pic my DH captured..... at least CQP MAC was front and center!! lol


----------



## kiwishopper

ceedoan said:


> carried my beloved CQP MAC to a graduation banquet earlier tonight (or i guess i should say yesterday since it's almost 2am here)
> not sure what i was doing in this first pic my DH captured..... at least CQP MAC was front and center!! lol


 

Cute C, I love the colour of the H&M dress you picked! Although I loooooove that asymmetrical dress too!!


----------



## LVoeShopping

JennyErin said:


> So chic LV! She's a beauty!


 


travelerscloset said:


> Another beauty! I see that you're building quite a collection already!


 


lvsweetness said:


> wow, did the utter sight of such a beautiful bag make everybody in the restaurant run out the door to go buy one


 
Thank you everyone! I could not stop looking at her all night


----------



## JennyErin

ceedoan said:


> carried my beloved CQP MAC to a graduation banquet earlier tonight (or i guess i should say yesterday since it's almost 2am here)
> not sure what i was doing in this first pic my DH captured..... at least CQP MAC was front and center!! lol


 
Cee you look gorgeous!!!! Love the mullet dress and the pink dress looks gorgeous on you!! With you Affair and MAC, you are RM perfection all the way!!


----------



## Charlie.v11

LVoeShopping said:
			
		

> Sneak pic of my new baby at dinner with hubby



Like it!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*We went to the mall the other night to have a late dinner with Charcoal Patent MAB.  It was already closing time when we headed out to the exit.  To our amazement... cars were rolling into the mall for a car show!  Lol, my first time to see cars being driven inside the mall and had to take photos.  *






*... still inside the mall, watching, waiting for them to let us out...*





*... now outside and my dream vehichle was preparing to drive through the door - Hummer!*





*BUT... will it fit?!?!*





*Yes, it did!... well, after like 10 minutes of trying!lol.*


----------



## beachgirl38

travelerscloset said:


> *We went to the mall the other night to have a late dinner with Charcoal Patent MAB.  It was already closing time when we headed out to the exit.  To our amazement... cars were rolling into the mall for a car show!  Lol, my first time to see cars being driven inside the mall and had to take photos.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... still inside the mall, watching, waiting for them to let us out...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... now outside and my dream vehichle was preparing to drive through the door - Hummer!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BUT... will it fit?!?!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, it did!... well, after like 10 minutes of trying!lol.*



that bag slouches to perfection! lovely, as always! hmmm charcoal patent mam on bonz....


----------



## beachgirl38

ceedoan said:


> took large black affair out shopping today!  had to find a dress for a graduation banquet and a wedding tomorrow!
> 
> went to my fav boutique near our house - tried on this cute "mullet" dress!! talk about party in the front, business in the back!!!  then of course to one of my fav stores... H&M where i found a dress i wore tonite!



cee! you look so beautiful! love the mullet dresses! i love it "party in the front, business in the back" - so true!!  it looks great on you. love the affair, so classy. same with your quilted mac! also love the dress you chose. i need a mac in my life now.  also an affair.

those dresses are h&m? i need to head over there this week!


----------



## beachgirl38

eehlers said:


> Please pardon this filthy old mirror in my garage, but here we are about to head out for an afternoon of walking and window shopping (without DH clumping aling behind, sighing heavily, and asking if I'm done yet. Lol.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



eeehlers love the mac - perfect summer bag. i need one again...



LVoeShopping said:


> Sneak pic of my new baby at dinner with hubby



gorgeous bag & color!!


----------



## LVoeShopping

Charlie.v11 said:


> Like it!!!


 


beachgirl38 said:


> eeehlers love the mac - perfect summer bag. i need one again...
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous bag & color!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## lvsweetness

travelerscloset said:


> *We went to the mall the other night to have a late dinner with Charcoal Patent MAB.  It was already closing time when we headed out to the exit.  To our amazement... cars were rolling into the mall for a car show!  Lol, my first time to see cars being driven inside the mall and had to take photos.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... still inside the mall, watching, waiting for them to let us out...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... now outside and my dream vehichle was preparing to drive through the door - Hummer!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BUT... will it fit?!?!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, it did!... well, after like 10 minutes of trying!lol.*



oh that looked fun loll


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *We went to the mall the other night to have a late dinner with Charcoal Patent MAB. It was already closing time when we headed out to the exit. To our amazement... cars were rolling into the mall for a car show! Lol, my first time to see cars being driven inside the mall and had to take photos. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... still inside the mall, watching, waiting for them to let us out...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... now outside and my dream vehichle was preparing to drive through the door - Hummer!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BUT... will it fit?!?!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, it did!... well, after like 10 minutes of trying!lol.*


 
To funny Travelers!! Very action filled action shots!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

ceedoan said:


> took large black affair out shopping today!  had to find a dress for a graduation banquet and a wedding tomorrow!
> 
> went to my fav boutique near our house - tried on this cute "mullet" dress!! talk about party in the front, business in the back!!!  then of course to one of my fav stores... H&M where i found a dress i wore tonite!



 Love this bag!!! It really looks awesome on you! I think I must find one of my own...


----------



## LeBolDuChaton

http://instagr.am/p/H45_A6gtDi/
My mini mac clutch!


----------



## allieallie

Me & my cream bombee 
It looks quite big on me though, I think mini MAC suits me better 
By the way, I have a tiny denim transfer at the back of the bag, how to get rid of it, gals? Please help..


----------



## sandc

allieallie said:


> Me & my cream bombee
> It looks quite big on me though, I think mini MAC suits me better
> By the way, I have a tiny denim transfer at the back of the bag, how to get rid of it, gals? Please help..


 
Love this bag!  Try to genlty wipe with a magic eraser. Go slowly in a tiny spot to see how what it does before going to town on the whole spot.



travelerscloset said:


> *We went to the mall the other night to have a late dinner with Charcoal Patent MAB. It was already closing time when we headed out to the exit. To our amazement... cars were rolling into the mall for a car show! Lol, my first time to see cars being driven inside the mall and had to take photos. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... still inside the mall, watching, waiting for them to let us out...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... now outside and my dream vehichle was preparing to drive through the door - Hummer!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BUT... will it fit?!?!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, it did!... well, after like 10 minutes of trying!lol.*


 
 Every time I see this bag I love it more.


----------



## allieallie

sandc said:


> Love this bag!  Try to genlty wipe with a magic eraser. Go slowly in a tiny spot to see how what it does before going to town on the whole spot.



Thank you for the tips! I'll give it a try, it's a tiny spot at the back of the bag but still bothers me


----------



## missmoz

allieallie said:


> Me & my cream bombee
> It looks quite big on me though, I think mini MAC suits me better
> By the way, I have a tiny denim transfer at the back of the bag, how to get rid of it, gals? Please help..



You can also try baby wipes too.  They have alcohol in them so that may help take the denim stain out.  Once you do this, you should apply some conditioner (such as Apple conditioner) to the area that you removed the stain from.  Make sure that this is the Apple conditioner and not the Apple cleaner.  The cleaner is known to remove leather dye in some instances.  The conditioner will restore any moisture that was lost while you cleaned the stain out w/the magic eraser or baby wipes.  It is also known to protect the leather.  HTH!


----------



## kiwishopper

Warm weekend I spent with my brown/white bbw MAB! More pictures are on my blog! Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Esquared72

kiwishopper said:


> Warm weekend I spent with my brown/white bbw MAB! More pictures are on my blog! Happy Monday everyone!



You look amazing!  I love every single part of that outfit.  The bag goes without saying, but that dress is adorable and I am totally coveting those shoes...me want!!


----------



## LVoeShopping

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Warm weekend I spent with my brown/white bbw MAB! More pictures are on my blog! Happy Monday everyone!



I love your dress!


----------



## JennyErin

allieallie said:


> Me & my cream bombee
> It looks quite big on me though, I think mini MAC suits me better
> By the way, I have a tiny denim transfer at the back of the bag, how to get rid of it, gals? Please help..


 
WOW that bag is gorgeous!!! She looks absolutly stunning on you!


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> Warm weekend I spent with my brown/white bbw MAB! More pictures are on my blog! Happy Monday everyone!


 
Stunning *Kiwi*!! Love that dress, the red sandals and the bag is just the cherry on top!!! Perfection!


----------



## gloryanh

ceedoan said:


> took large black affair out shopping today!  had to find a dress for a graduation banquet and a wedding tomorrow!
> 
> went to my fav boutique near our house - tried on this cute "mullet" dress!! talk about party in the front, business in the back!!!  then of course to one of my fav stores... H&M where i found a dress i wore tonite!





ceedoan said:


> carried my beloved CQP MAC to a graduation banquet earlier tonight (or i guess i should say yesterday since it's almost 2am here)
> not sure what i was doing in this first pic my DH captured..... at least CQP MAC was front and center!! lol



OMG you look so cute with the Affair!! And I love the pink dress, verrry sexxxy! 

Affair is so versatile, right? Especially the large. And much better on the wallet than a Chanel. I decided to return the regular black spike Affair, but am sad... still want it, but for a better price. So Chanel-like, and I'm glad the Affairs kept the interior pockets while the mini MACs seem to be losing the pockets & name plates!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *beachgirl*, *lv*, *Jenny* and *sandc* 


beachgirl38 said:


> that bag slouches to perfection! lovely, as always! hmmm charcoal patent mam on bonz....





lvsweetness said:


> oh that looked fun loll





JennyErin said:


> To funny Travelers!! Very action filled action shots!


 
...  *sandc*  there's a MAM in Bonz (NML)


sandc said:


> Every time I see this bag I love it more.


----------



## travelerscloset

You look great wih the MAC bombe!


allieallie said:


> Me & my cream bombee
> It looks quite big on me though, I think mini MAC suits me better
> By the way, I have a tiny denim transfer at the back of the bag, how to get rid of it, gals? Please help..


 

I love the dress and the sandals!  The brown/white bbw is the perfect bag for a super sunny outfit!


kiwishopper said:


> Warm weekend I spent with my brown/white bbw MAB! More pictures are on my blog! Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## TaraP

eehlers said:


> Please pardon this filthy old mirror in my garage, but here we are about to head out for an afternoon of walking and window shopping (without DH clumping aling behind, sighing heavily, and asking if I'm done yet. Lol.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Looking great! The Mini is too cute...



LVoeShopping said:


> Sneak pic of my new baby at dinner with hubby



That green is so vibrant even in dim lighting. Beautiful MAM!



ceedoan said:


> carried my beloved CQP MAC to a graduation banquet earlier tonight (or i guess i should say yesterday since it's almost 2am here)
> not sure what i was doing in this first pic my DH captured..... at least CQP MAC was front and center!! lol



You look stunning my friend! Your Pink dress with the matching MAC and shoes = perfection.... 



travelerscloset said:


> *We went to the mall the other night to have a late dinner with Charcoal Patent MAB.  It was already closing time when we headed out to the exit.  To our amazement... cars were rolling into the mall for a car show!  Lol, my first time to see cars being driven inside the mall and had to take photos.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... still inside the mall, watching, waiting for them to let us out...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... now outside and my dream vehichle was preparing to drive through the door - Hummer!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BUT... will it fit?!?!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, it did!... well, after like 10 minutes of trying!lol.*



Love the action shots! Your Charcoal Patent MAB looks more beautiful everytime I see it. Always just a little more smooshy. 



allieallie said:


> Me & my cream bombee
> It looks quite big on me though, I think mini MAC suits me better
> By the way, I have a tiny denim transfer at the back of the bag, how to get rid of it, gals? Please help..



I love the Bombe's in MACs and MAMs... Yours looks awesome on you. It doesn't look too big at all. Hope you were able to get the denim transfer out. 



kiwishopper said:


> Warm weekend I spent with my brown/white bbw MAB! More pictures are on my blog! Happy Monday everyone!



Gorgeous! Love that MAB! So classic...


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *beachgirl*, *lv*, *Jenny* and *sandc*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... *sandc*  there's a MAM in Bonz (NML)


 
Trouble maker!   It's tempting, but I don't know. I have a dark grey MAM, it's not the patent charcoal, but it's hard to justify another dark grey bag.


----------



## allieallie

missmoz said:


> You can also try baby wipes too.  They have alcohol in them so that may help take the denim stain out.





JennyErin said:


> WOW that bag is gorgeous!!! She looks absolutly stunning on you!





travelerscloset said:


> You look great wih the MAC bombe!





TaraP said:


> I love the Bombe's in MACs and MAMs... Yours looks awesome on you. It doesn't look too big at all. Hope you were able to get the denim transfer out.



Thank you girls, I tried using an eraser then I applied a teeny drop of leather honey (I often use it for my Bal). The stain is gone I think, but leaves a small area that is darker than the rest of the bag


----------



## P.Y.T.

I haven't posted in a while..

Tonight...

RM stud fling clutch.


----------



## xcrowx22

^^That is one seriously hot clutch.


----------



## Esquared72

Today I'm hangin' with my super squishy gal, Butter Nikki.


----------



## qhu

allieallie said:


> Me & my cream bombee
> It looks quite big on me though, I think mini MAC suits me better
> By the way, I have a tiny denim transfer at the back of the bag, how to get rid of it, gals? Please help..


Hi, allieallie! Gorgeous Bag! I just would like to know how tall you are to make a reference. I am debating about getting a bomb MAC and given I am 5'4 and miles away from any RM store, I would like to use any info that I can get. So do you mind telling me how tall you are? TIA!


----------



## TaraP

P.Y.T. said:


> I haven't posted in a while..
> 
> Tonight...
> 
> RM stud fling clutch.



Hot hot hot! Love your electric blue top. The Fling looks awesome with your outfit. I'm happy I never sold mine with silver studs now, even though it's never been used and just sits in my closet. To know that it can look so great makes me want to break it out. 



eehlers said:


> Today I'm hangin' with my super squishy gal, Butter Nikki.



You look fab as always eehlers! Your Butter Nikki looks awesome too!


----------



## MAGJES

eehlers said:


> Today I'm hangin' with my super squishy gal, Butter Nikki.



I just LOVE a yellow bag in the summer!
Butter looks great!


----------



## kiwishopper

eehlers said:


> Today I'm hangin' with my super squishy gal, Butter Nikki.



Agree with Magj yellow bag just makes me cheery &#128515;


----------



## Esquared72

TaraP said:


> You look fab as always eehlers! Your Butter Nikki looks awesome too!





MAGJES said:


> I just LOVE a yellow bag in the summer!
> Butter looks great!





kiwishopper said:


> Agree with Magj yellow bag just makes me cheery &#128515;



Thanks, ladies!  Given with the heat index, it's supposed to feel like 102 degrees today (yikes!), Butter yellow seemed like the perfect color - she's giving the sun a run for its money. 

Plus, a bag I can just throw on my shoulder is perfect - not into a hand held or crook of the arm bag when it's hot and sticky out.


----------



## ceedoan

kiwishopper said:


> Cute C, I love the colour of the H&M dress you picked! Although I loooooove that asymmetrical dress too!!


 
thanks kiwi!! yeah it was hard putting that mullet dress back but the front didn't fit me as well - i needed more up top!! 



JennyErin said:


> Cee you look gorgeous!!!! Love the mullet dress and the pink dress looks gorgeous on you!! With you Affair and MAC, you are RM perfection all the way!!


 
JE, you're such a doll!!! thanks for the kind words!



beachgirl38 said:


> cee! you look so beautiful! love the mullet dresses! i love it "party in the front, business in the back" - so true!! it looks great on you. love the affair, so classy. same with your quilted mac! also love the dress you chose. *i need a mac in my life now. also an affair.*
> 
> *those dresses are h&m? i need to head over there this week*!


 
beachie - thanks for the sweet words!!!  and YES, YES and YES on mac, affair, and H&M!!! hehe i wore my large affair all weekend and LOVE it soo much! it's definitely roomier than the regular so if u think the regular is too small, then you'll LOVE the large! the pink dress is from H&M. the mullet dress is from a cute boutique near my house called "niche"


----------



## ceedoan

scoobiesmomma said:


> Love this bag!!! It really looks awesome on you! I think I must find one of my own...


 
YES scoobie!! u MUST!! omg, i carried this bag all weekend from day to night - it seriously goes with everything! i LOVE it!! *gasp even more than my regular affair!! 



gloryanh said:


> OMG you look so cute with the Affair!! And I love the pink dress, verrry sexxxy!
> 
> *Affair is so versatile, right? Especially the large. And much better on the wallet than a Chanel. I decided to return the regular black spike Affair, but am sad... still want it, but for a better price.* So Chanel-like, and I'm glad the Affairs kept the interior pockets while the mini MACs seem to be losing the pockets & name plates!


 
thanks girl!! and YES! omg i agree!! i'm trying to enable as many gals as I can!! haha i think i'll also post in the RM team chat thread and suggest more large affairs w/ silver, light gold, or gunmetal hw in a variety of colors - i think they'd sell so well!! and i agreed, if i scratched or spilled something on my affair, it would definitely sting, but i wouldn't go completely crazy like i would if i scratched that delicate chanel lambskin!! the spikes add a more young and modern twist to the quilting which i LOVE!

no worries, we'll find u the same black spike affair at a better price!! there was a grey spike affair that sold on ebay for $139 BIN a week or so ago!! i know amazon/endless also do random crazy deals as well on current season bags so u  just have to wait a bit! 




TaraP said:


> You look stunning my friend! Your Pink dress with the matching MAC and shoes = perfection....
> 
> .



you're too sweet tara! thank you!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *We went to the mall the other night to have a late dinner with Charcoal Patent MAB. It was already closing time when we headed out to the exit. To our amazement... cars were rolling into the mall for a car show! Lol, my first time to see cars being driven inside the mall and had to take photos. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... still inside the mall, watching, waiting for them to let us out...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... now outside and my dream vehichle was preparing to drive through the door - Hummer!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BUT... will it fit?!?!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, it did!... well, after like 10 minutes of trying!lol.*


 

omg, can't believe that hummer FIT!! looks like charcoal patent MAB had quite the adventure!!! 



LeBolDuChaton said:


> http://instagr.am/p/H45_A6gtDi/
> My mini mac clutch!


 
u and ur mini MAC are absolutely adorable!! love the instagram!! i have to learn how to do the whole collage thing on there - it looks sooo cute! 



allieallie said:


> Me & my cream bombee
> It looks quite big on me though, I think mini MAC suits me better
> By the way, I have a tiny denim transfer at the back of the bag, how to get rid of it, gals? Please help..


 
love the cream bombe MAC! i have a cream patent quilted MAC and when i got denim transfer on her, i used rubbing alcohol and got it all off! but that was patent leather. that's a good question to ask - i need to know this for future reference as well!


----------



## ceedoan

kiwishopper said:


> Warm weekend I spent with my brown/white bbw MAB! More pictures are on my blog! Happy Monday everyone!


 
your outfit is so summery and bright it makes me happy!! i LOVE that dress - where'd u get it from??  and of course your gorgeous white/brown BW MAB!! 



P.Y.T. said:


> I haven't posted in a while..
> 
> Tonight...
> 
> RM stud fling clutch.


 
LOVE your outfit!! that blue top is electrifying!!! i need to get myself an RM fling or minaudiere!! 



eehlers said:


> Today I'm hangin' with my super squishy gal, Butter Nikki.


 
whoo hoo! i'm always happy to see ms. super smooshy gorgeous butter nikki!! love ur cute top too!!


----------



## penguininaboat

TaraP said:
			
		

> Hot hot hot! Love your electric blue top. The Fling looks awesome with your outfit. I'm happy I never sold mine with silver studs now, even though it's never been used and just sits in my closet. To know that it can look so great makes me want to break it out.
> 
> You look fab as always eehlers! Your Butter Nikki looks awesome too!



Agree the fling looks great! Tara please break out yours with the silver hardware and take mod shots. The black with silver is my ultimate holy grail and I want to live vicariously through you


----------



## ceedoan

this weekend was affair all the way!! carried regular affair to a wedding (i LOVE mixed weddings... groom was indian, bride was caucasian  which meant two ceremonies, two cuisines and crazy awesome fun!!) and large affair to a going-away party for some friends


----------



## kiwishopper

ceedoan said:


> this weekend was affair all the way!! carried regular affair to a wedding (i LOVE mixed weddings... groom was indian, bride was caucasian  which meant two ceremonies, two cuisines and crazy awesome fun!!) and large affair to a going-away party for some friends



C you are tiny! Why a cutie pie


----------



## allieallie

qhu said:


> Hi, allieallie! Gorgeous Bag! I just would like to know how tall you are to make a reference. I am debating about getting a bomb MAC and given I am 5'4 and miles away from any RM store, I would like to use any info that I can get. So do you mind telling me how tall you are? TIA!



Hi, I'm 5'2, & the bombe is quite big for me but it's nice that I can fit in all my basic daily needs (long wallet, a pack of tissue, compact powder, lip gloss, hand sanitizer, & cell phone). If you're 5'4 I think it will look gorgeous on you!


----------



## blackcat777

ceedoan said:


> this weekend was affair all the way!! carried regular affair to a wedding (i LOVE mixed weddings... groom was indian, bride was caucasian  which meant two ceremonies, two cuisines and crazy awesome fun!!) and large affair to a going-away party for some friends



You are sizzling hot in your black dress  And the bag, too!


----------



## kiwishopper

Welcomed first day of summer with a purple maxi dress and a straw hat, pairing with my trusty red MAC with silver hw. More pictures are on my blog


----------



## scoobiesmomma

kiwishopper said:


> Welcomed first day of summer with a purple maxi dress and a straw hat, pairing with my trusty red MAC with silver hw. More pictures are on my blog



LOVE your beautiful dress!! The MAC pops so nicely against it too.


----------



## littlerock

kiwishopper said:


> There has been some discusssion between the regular Affair and the large size. I am here to enable you to try the large size! It's functional, edgy (especially the rose gold hw) and makes a statement! Here is me with my large red Affair with rg hw, more pictures are on my blog




You are seriously making me lust after this bag. Gorgeous pictures. I love the oversized shape of this.. Thank you!


----------



## Esquared72

kiwishopper said:


> Welcomed first day of summer with a purple maxi dress and a straw hat, pairing with my trusty red MAC with silver hw. More pictures are on my blog



You are looking too cha-cha for words, my friend!  What a great outfit to welcome in Summer!


----------



## kiwishopper

littlerock said:


> You are seriously making me lust after this bag. Gorgeous pictures. I love the oversized shape of this.. Thank you!


 
Haha thanks* LR*, have not seen you posting much was wondering if you are still around


----------



## kiwishopper

*E* and *Scoobie* thanks for your kind words. Unfortunately it's going to rain in the next 5 days...bloody hell...speaking too soon about summer hahaha


----------



## littlerock

kiwishopper said:


> Haha thanks* LR*, have not seen you posting much was wondering if you are still around



I'm here! Lurking mostly.. I've been enjoying so many different brands that I'm never in one place for very long. But some styles have brought me back here most recently.


----------



## beagly911

kiwishopper said:


> Welcomed first day of summer with a purple maxi dress and a straw hat, pairing with my trusty red MAC with silver hw. More pictures are on my blog


 Lovely look, I  the pop of red with the purple!


----------



## LVoeShopping

eehlers said:
			
		

> Today I'm hangin' with my super squishy gal, Butter Nikki.



She is yummy! Love that color


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> Welcomed first day of summer with a purple maxi dress and a straw hat, pairing with my trusty red MAC with silver hw. More pictures are on my blog



Gorgeous Kiwi! As always!!


----------



## JennyErin

ceedoan said:


> this weekend was affair all the way!! carried regular affair to a wedding (i LOVE mixed weddings... groom was indian, bride was caucasian  which meant two ceremonies, two cuisines and crazy awesome fun!!) and large affair to a going-away party for some friends



Stunning Cee!! I love the affair on you!!!


----------



## JennyErin

eehlers said:


> Today I'm hangin' with my super squishy gal, Butter Nikki.



Love your top Eehlers!! Looks great with Nikki!


----------



## JennyErin

P.Y.T. said:


> I haven't posted in a while..
> 
> Tonight...
> 
> RM stud fling clutch.



Looking fantastic PYT!!


----------



## Esquared72

JennyErin said:
			
		

> Love your top Eehlers!! Looks great with Nikki!



Thanks! I actually got the top last year at Marshalls for 12 bucks!!!


----------



## blackcat777

eehlers said:


> Today I'm hangin' with my super squishy gal, Butter Nikki.



Butter Nikki is so summery! Seeing you rocking your Nikki made me want to switch my bag from Kiwi Cupid to Butter Nikki tomorrow (I will!) 



kiwishopper said:


> Welcomed first day of summer with a purple maxi dress and a straw hat, pairing with my trusty red MAC with silver hw. More pictures are on my blog



I love this whole outfit! You are stunning as always...


----------



## doi

kiwishopper said:


> Welcomed first day of summer with a purple maxi dress and a straw hat, pairing with my trusty red MAC with silver hw. More pictures are on my blog





ceedoan said:


> this weekend was affair all the way!! carried regular affair to a wedding (i LOVE mixed weddings... groom was indian, bride was caucasian  which meant two ceremonies, two cuisines and crazy awesome fun!!) and large affair to a going-away party for some friends



Dang!!! You both look good!!!  And I mean GOOD!  This is why I don't like posting mod pics!!!  Lol!!!  You both put me to shame!!!  I'm sure if you both put on nasty pajamas or wear the nastiest 80s outfits, you both still look awesome and make any bag covetable.  Jeez, cee and ki!!!  Don't either of you have any bad shots???  What's wrong wi'chu???


----------



## Esquared72

Butter Nikki has been my BFF this week...she's the perfect Summer bag.


----------



## bekahashlea

Me and old school MAB on our way to Napa!!


----------



## icelatte

Beautiful! 



kiwishopper said:


> Welcomed first day of summer with a purple maxi dress and a straw hat, pairing with my trusty red MAC with silver hw. More pictures are on my blog


----------



## kiwishopper

bekahashlea said:


> View attachment 1767264
> 
> 
> Me and old school MAB on our way to Napa!!


 
Love seeing traveling RM  I like to pack my MAC in my carry-on. It's a great bag to travel with once you put all your stuff in the hotel.


----------



## travelerscloset

You look hot *P.Y.T.* ! I love the outfit and the clutch!


P.Y.T. said:


> I haven't posted in a while..
> Tonight...
> RM stud fling clutch.


 


*eehlers*! Butter Nikki looks so yummy!  I like the way you carry yellow!


eehlers said:


> Today I'm hangin' with my super squishy gal, Butter Nikki.


 


I love weddings too!  You're looking great with those affairs *cee*! 


ceedoan said:


> this weekend was affair all the way!! carried regular affair to a wedding (i LOVE mixed weddings... groom was indian, bride was caucasian  which meant two ceremonies, two cuisines and crazy awesome fun!!) and large affair to a going-away party for some friends


 


The red MAC is a stunner *kiwi*!  I love that dress on you too!


kiwishopper said:


> Welcomed first day of summer with a purple maxi dress and a straw hat, pairing with my trusty red MAC with silver hw. More pictures are on my blog


 


The leather on that MAB looks chewy *bekahashlea*!


bekahashlea said:


> View attachment 1767264
> 
> Me and old school MAB on our way to Napa!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Dinner date with DH and OS Emerald MAB!*


----------



## dreamer637

ceedoan said:


> this weekend was affair all the way!! carried regular affair to a wedding (i LOVE mixed weddings... groom was indian, bride was caucasian  which meant two ceremonies, two cuisines and crazy awesome fun!!) and large affair to a going-away party for some friends


omg, i have the same dress!!! haha. bcbg rt?


----------



## kiwishopper

Will you LOOK at that leather on this beauty!!! 



travelerscloset said:


> *Dinner date with DH and OS Emerald MAB!*


----------



## ceedoan

dreamer637 said:


> *omg, i have the same dress!!! haha. bcbg rt?*




YEAH IT IS!!! LOVE IT!!! great minds think alike!!  and btw, i seriously had to bust out my whole Spanx armamentum to get into this little number!! :giggles:


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *Dinner date with DH and OS Emerald MAB!*



girl, u look gorgeous as always!! i love ur top paired with emerald MAB!! what restaurant is that? i love the decor!!


----------



## ceedoan

doi said:


> Dang!!! You both look good!!!  And I mean GOOD!  This is why I don't like posting mod pics!!!  Lol!!!  You both put me to shame!!!  I'm sure if you both put on nasty pajamas or wear the nastiest 80s outfits, you both still look awesome and make any bag covetable.  Jeez, cee and ki!!!  *Don't either of you have any bad shots???  What's wrong wi'chu??? *



doi, you're too sweet!! and hilarious!! girllll, let me tell you, it took 15+ years before this ugly duckling became a swan!!  and i currently have a swollen eye and look like quasimodo so YES, i DO have bad shots.... RIGHT NOW actually!! LOL


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Looking gorgeous, ladies!

Purple Alligator and me


----------



## JennyErin

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Looking gorgeous, ladies!
> 
> Purple Alligator and me



Love all the purple!!


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *Dinner date with DH and OS Emerald MAB!*



Beautiful as always Travelers


----------



## JennyErin

bekahashlea said:


> View attachment 1767264
> 
> 
> Me and old school MAB on our way to Napa!!



Have an amazing time!! Love the airport pic!!! Also siggy HW!!! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## JennyErin

eehlers said:


> Butter Nikki has been my BFF this week...she's the perfect Summer bag.



Love it Eehlers!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *kiwi*!   Old school leathers are the best...





kiwishopper said:


> Will you LOOK at that leather on this beauty!!!


 
We had buffet dinner at Seasons restaurant at Manila Pavillion  We celebrated our 9th year anniversary of being bf/gf, lol.


ceedoan said:


> girl, u look gorgeous as always!! i love ur top paired with emerald MAB!! what restaurant is that? i love the decor!!


 

*C4H*!!! I'm so green with envy! I love, love, love your Purple gator!!!!


Crazy4Handbags said:


> Looking gorgeous, ladies!
> 
> Purple Alligator and me


 

 Thank you *Jenny*!


JennyErin said:


> Beautiful as always Travelers


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *kiwi*!   Old school leathers are the best...
> 
> We had buffet dinner at Seasons restaurant at Manila Pavillion  We celebrated our 9th year anniversary of being bf/gf, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> *C4H*!!! I'm so green with envy! I love, love, love your Purple gator!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *Jenny*!



I'm the envious one!  Look at you, natural beauty!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

JennyErin said:


> Love all the purple!!



Thanks, Jenny!


----------



## kiwishopper

Love this colour with the croc texture!! Looking very good my friend! 



Crazy4Handbags said:


> Looking gorgeous, ladies!
> 
> Purple Alligator and me


----------



## Fashion1

Love this thread!! Today with Tomato MAB


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

kiwishopper said:


> Love this colour with the croc texture!! Looking very good my friend!



Thanks, kiwi!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Fashion1 said:


> Love this thread!! Today with Tomato MAB



Gorgeous!  Love your accessories!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you  you're too kind, I'm blushing now...


Crazy4Handbags said:


> I'm the envious one! Look at you, natural beauty!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Went to the driving range the other day with RM Black Haze Zip MAM*


----------



## travelerscloset

Tomato MAB is in my UHG list because of your photos *Fashion1*!  Gorgeous!





Fashion1 said:


> Love this thread!! Today with Tomato MAB


----------



## travelerscloset

*The maiden voyage of Plum MAB.  Wore my copper mica accessories that slightly matches the rose gold shade *


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Out this morning with my BBW MAB...couldn't resist taking a pic of my matching toes, flip-flops & zipper track. :buttercup:


----------



## travelerscloset

I love this photo *scoobiesmomma*!  This is the best photo I've seen of the fuchsia zip track!!! The color looks so true to life!!!  Your toes and flip flops are soooo cute!


scoobiesmomma said:


> Out this morning with my BBW MAB...couldn't resist taking a pic of my matching toes, flip-flops & zipper track. :buttercup:


----------



## MAGJES

scoobiesmomma said:


> Out this morning with my BBW MAB...couldn't resist taking a pic of my matching toes, flip-flops & zipper track. :buttercup:



This pic is great!!  I'm inspired now to go get a pedicure to match Teal MAM that I'm carrying today!!



travelerscloset said:


> *The maiden voyage of Plum MAB.  Wore my copper mica accessories that slightly matches the rose gold shade *



I absolutely LOVE this color!!



travelerscloset said:


> *Went to the driving range the other day with RM Black Haze Zip MAM*



Everytime I see one of these MAM Ii really want one. I almost kept my dd's Black Haze MAB but it was just too darn big!!  This style looks great with your casual look. Staying cool in shorts!!



Fashion1 said:


> Love this thread!! Today with Tomato MAB



The chain looks perfect on MS. Tomato!!  I need to ask my DD where her chain is....maybe she will "lend" it to me.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

travelerscloset said:


> *Went to the driving range the other day with RM Black Haze Zip MAM*





travelerscloset said:


> *The maiden voyage of Plum MAB.  Wore my copper mica accessories that slightly matches the rose gold shade *



Looking' good!



scoobiesmomma said:


> Out this morning with my BBW MAB...couldn't resist taking a pic of my matching toes, flip-flops & zipper track. :buttercup:



Too cute!


----------



## kiwishopper

Such a cool pix! Black and pink! YAY!! 



scoobiesmomma said:


> Out this morning with my BBW MAB...couldn't resist taking a pic of my matching toes, flip-flops & zipper track. :buttercup:


----------



## scoobiesmomma

travelerscloset said:


> *The maiden voyage of Plum MAB.  Wore my copper mica accessories that slightly matches the rose gold shade *



Love Plum MAB! I just adore the way the leather looks..I don't know what it is, but it's gorgeous!




travelerscloset said:


> I love this photo *scoobiesmomma*!  This is the best photo I've seen of the fuchsia zip track!!! The color looks so true to life!!!  Your toes and flip flops are soooo cute!


 Awww, you are too sweet! 



MAGJES said:


> This pic is great!!  I'm inspired now to go get a pedicure to match Teal MAM that I'm carrying today!!


  Yay! I actually just got my pedi yesterday! 



Crazy4Handbags said:


> Too cute!


 Thanks *E*! 



kiwishopper said:


> Such a cool pix! Black and pink! YAY!!


 Thank you _*kiwi*_! To be honest, I was a little nervous to post a pic of my bare feet...but couldn't resist the colors!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

scoobiesmomma said:


> Out this morning with my BBW MAB...couldn't resist taking a pic of my matching toes, flip-flops & zipper track. :buttercup:



So fun!  Love the picture!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

travelerscloset said:


> *The maiden voyage of Plum MAB.  Wore my copper mica accessories that slightly matches the rose gold shade *



Every time someone posts pictures of this mab or mam it makes me want one so badly, it's so beautiful!!


----------



## ditzyfordaria

scoobiesmomma said:


> Out this morning with my BBW MAB...couldn't resist taking a pic of my matching toes, flip-flops & zipper track. :buttercup:


 
This is one of the coolest action photos I've seen. Looking amazing -- toes AND bag!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

ditzyfordaria said:


> This is one of the coolest action photos I've seen. Looking amazing -- toes AND bag!



Aww, thank you...I appreciate that!


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> *The maiden voyage of Plum MAB. Wore my copper mica accessories that slightly matches the rose gold shade *


 
Love this bag! It looks great on you!



scoobiesmomma said:


> Out this morning with my BBW MAB...couldn't resist taking a pic of my matching toes, flip-flops & zipper track. :buttercup:


 
Awesome!  Love the BBW and all the pink!


----------



## missmoz

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Looking gorgeous, ladies!
> 
> Purple Alligator and me


Love how you paired purple snake MAM w/your outfit!  That is such a cute jacket, btw!



scoobiesmomma said:


> Out this morning with my BBW MAB...couldn't resist taking a pic of my matching toes, flip-flops & zipper track. :buttercup:



such a cute picture!  love how it all matches perfectly!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

missmoz said:


> Love how you paired purple snake MAM w/your outfit!  That is such a cute jacket, btw!



Thanks, missmoz!  I like the jacket too but am having second thoughts about it, love the details but I think the horizontal stripes add some bulk to my already top heavy frame...found one similar with vertical stripes and am hoping it will have the opposite effect, or at least tame the beast that is my torso. Lol.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *MAGJES*!  Oh, I've always been curious about a Zip MAB... I hope a DT appears soon.  I love that the BH Zip MAM is great for casual and for the office, too!





MAGJES said:


> Everytime I see one of these MAM Ii really want one. I almost kept my dd's Black Haze MAB but it was just too darn big!! This style looks great with your casual look. Staying cool in shorts!!


 

Thank you *C4H*!


Crazy4Handbags said:


> Looking' good!


 

Thank you* scoobiesmomma*!  Yeah, there's something about the Plum leather that is so enchanting, lol. Can't stop carrying it!  I've been carrying it for 3 days straight!


scoobiesmomma said:


> Love Plum MAB! I just adore the way the leather looks..I don't know what it is, but it's gorgeous!


 


Must get one *HGG* (lol, sorry to enable)!  It's such a great color!


Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Every time someone posts pictures of this mab or mam it makes me want one so badly, it's so beautiful!!


 

Thank you *sandc*!


sandc said:


> Love this bag! It looks great on you!


----------



## JennyErin

scoobiesmomma said:


> Out this morning with my BBW MAB...couldn't resist taking a pic of my matching toes, flip-flops & zipper track. :buttercup:


 
This picture is perfect!! Love it Scoobie!!!


----------



## JennyErin

Fashion1 said:


> Love this thread!! Today with Tomato MAB


 
Beautiful Fashion!!


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *The maiden voyage of Plum MAB. Wore my copper mica accessories that slightly matches the rose gold shade *


 
Woo Hoo Travelers!!! Looking amazing as always with your RMs. I have to say though this is one of my favs!


----------



## sandc

I've been using my dark grey MAM with gunmetal the last few days.

This is going to my friends baby shower. The pic is dark, but
the dress an indigo blue color. 







Shopping shot


----------



## Esquared72

sandc said:


> I've been using my dark grey MAM with gunmetal the last few days.
> 
> This is going to my friends baby shower. The pic is dark, but
> the dress an indigo blue color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping shot



Love that leather/hardware combo!  And I really like the dark gray - gives it just that bit of extra interest from basic black.


----------



## sandc

eehlers said:


> Love that leather/hardware combo! And I really like the dark gray - gives it just that bit of extra interest from basic black.


 
Thank you!  This MAM was my first RM.  I love it and could never part with it. The leather has just a small amount of sheen and I think it's so pretty.


----------



## TaraP

sandc said:


> I've been using my dark grey MAM with gunmetal the last few days.
> 
> This is going to my friends baby shower. The pic is dark, but
> the dress an indigo blue color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping shot



You look great in both pics. Love that MAM! The leather looks awesome. It looks like the original Dark Grey leather, so pretty...


----------



## purplewithenvy

My Mini Mac in Lime. More pics are on my blog! http://www.crushingonclothes.com/2012/06/19/orange-stripes-and-chartreuse-pops/


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the colors!  I love your blog!


purplewithenvy said:


> My Mini Mac in Lime. More pics are on my blog! http://www.crushingonclothes.com/2012/06/19/orange-stripes-and-chartreuse-pops/


----------



## purplewithenvy

*TravelersCloset* thank you so much, I appreciate it more than you know!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Long time no see around here...Looking great! Love all the fun neons! You are adorable! 



purplewithenvy said:


> My Mini Mac in Lime. More pics are on my blog! http://www.crushingonclothes.com/2012/06/19/orange-stripes-and-chartreuse-pops/


----------



## purplewithenvy

*scoobiesmomma* it has been a while! I've been trying to be good and stay away! But I came back and a few posts in, I already want a new RM or two  thank you so much!


----------



## travelerscloset

Awww, Thank you Jenny!  I had to force myself to change bags.  Plum MAB is so amazing!


JennyErin said:


> Woo Hoo Travelers!!! Looking amazing as always with your RMs. I have to say though this is one of my favs!


----------



## jroos

On vacation with my electric blue mini mac


----------



## kiwishopper

jroos said:


> On vacation with my electric blue mini mac



Gorgeous!!! The view the mini mac and of course you!!


----------



## jroos

Thanks Kiwifashion your SO sweet!!! : )


----------



## TaraP

purplewithenvy said:


> My Mini Mac in Lime. More pics are on my blog! http://www.crushingonclothes.com/2012/06/19/orange-stripes-and-chartreuse-pops/



Loving your neon outfit. Your Lime Mini is too pretty! Great pics!



jroos said:


> On vacation with my electric blue mini mac



You look great! I adore your Electric Blue Mini MAC! It's the perfect pop of color..


----------



## travelerscloset

I love your shots *sandc*!  It showcases that the MAM is super cool either with a dress or jeans!


sandc said:


> I've been using my dark grey MAM with gunmetal the last few days.
> 
> This is going to my friends baby shower. The pic is dark, but
> the dress an indigo blue color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping shot


 


I love everything about this photo!  You look great with the top and the MAC!


jroos said:


> On vacation with my electric blue mini mac


----------



## ditzyfordaria

My brand new MAB all packed up for the long weekend. I can't believe the amount of stuff I jammed in her and she stills holds her shape and looks fantastic -- and so light!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

jroos said:


> On vacation with my electric blue mini mac



Beautiful pic! Love the pop of your MAC with your top!! 



ditzyfordaria said:


> My brand new MAB all packed up for the long weekend. I can't believe the amount of stuff I jammed in her and she stills holds her shape and looks fantastic -- and so light!



She looks stuffed!! Have fun!


----------



## Esquared72

ditzyfordaria said:


> My brand new MAB all packed up for the long weekend. I can't believe the amount of stuff I jammed in her and she stills holds her shape and looks fantastic -- and so light!



One of my favorite things about the MAB - whether you stuff her full or just carry a little, she still looks totally fab!  And, loving the touch of bling with that tassel!


----------



## sandc

TaraP said:


> You look great in both pics. Love that MAM! The leather looks awesome. It looks like the original Dark Grey leather, so pretty...


 
Thank you!~



travelerscloset said:


> I love your shots *sandc*! It showcases that the MAM is super cool either with a dress or jeans!


 
Thanks!  I think that's why I love the MAM so much, it can be dressed up or down.



ditzyfordaria said:


> My brand new MAB all packed up for the long weekend. I can't believe the amount of stuff I jammed in her and she stills holds her shape and looks fantastic -- and so light!


 
Looks great!  I'm laughing at how much you can stuff into a MAB. Crazy!


----------



## jroos

^^^^Thank you ladies!!! : )


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the pebbly leather on your MAB *ditzy*!  Enjoy your weekend!


ditzyfordaria said:


> My brand new MAB all packed up for the long weekend. I can't believe the amount of stuff I jammed in her and she stills holds her shape and looks fantastic -- and so light!


----------



## kiwishopper

Alright here is, introduing HOT PINK Cupid! This is the 3rd Cupid I received from Endless after the first 2 being defective! I blamed *Ceedon* on getting me hooked on this style, it's so versatile! I am already thinking another colour...(thanks alot Ceedon lol). More pictures are on my blog


----------



## travelerscloset

You always look great* kiwi*!  RM owes you big time for this great modeling shot!  I love the way the Cupid looks gorgeous whichever handles it's carried on.





kiwishopper said:


> Alright here is, introduing HOT PINK Cupid! Thi is the 3rd Cupid I received from Endless after the first 2 being defective! I blamed *Ceedon* on getting me hooked on this style, it's so versatile! I am already thinking another colour...(thanks alot Ceedon lol). More pictures are on my blog


----------



## Esquared72

kiwishopper said:


> Alright here is, introduing HOT PINK Cupid! This is the 3rd Cupid I received from Endless after the first 2 being defective! I blamed *Ceedon* on getting me hooked on this style, it's so versatile! I am already thinking another colour...(thanks alot Ceedon lol). More pictures are on my blog



I love it!! And it looks amazing on  you!  The color is so vibrant.


----------



## beemer

kiwishopper said:


> Alright here is, introduing HOT PINK Cupid! This is the 3rd Cupid I received from Endless after the first 2 being defective! I blamed *Ceedon* on getting me hooked on this style, it's so versatile! I am already thinking another colour...(thanks alot Ceedon lol). More pictures are on my blog


 Love it! I really want a cupid. You wear the birght pink so well!


----------



## purplewithenvy

TaraP said:


> Loving your neon outfit. Your Lime Mini is too pretty! Great pics!



Thank you so much, Tara!


----------



## doi

ditzyfordaria said:


> My brand new MAB all packed up for the long weekend. I can't believe the amount of stuff I jammed in her and she stills holds her shape and looks fantastic -- and so light!



Gotta love a bag that can get stuffed and still look damn good!  



kiwishopper said:


> Alright here is, introduing HOT PINK Cupid! This is the 3rd Cupid I received from Endless after the first 2 being defective! I blamed *Ceedon* on getting me hooked on this style, it's so versatile! I am already thinking another colour...(thanks alot Ceedon lol). More pictures are on my blog



Oh, kiwi, kiwi, kiwi...beautiful shots and that bag!!!  Beautiful.  You definitely know how to make a bag look good.


----------



## AJ1025

kiwishopper said:


> Alright here is, introduing HOT PINK Cupid! This is the 3rd Cupid I received from Endless after the first 2 being defective! I blamed *Ceedon* on getting me hooked on this style, it's so versatile! I am already thinking another colour...(thanks alot Ceedon lol). More pictures are on my blog



Kiwi, this is freaking ADORABLE!  Love your whole outfit but that bag is like a house afire- such a gorgeous pop!


----------



## gloryanh

kiwishopper said:


> Alright here is, introduing HOT PINK Cupid! This is the 3rd Cupid I received from Endless after the first 2 being defective! I blamed *Ceedon* on getting me hooked on this style, it's so versatile! I am already thinking another colour...(thanks alot Ceedon lol). More pictures are on my blog



I love the color, what a gorgeous pop; you look so cute... I'm soo tempted to get this bag, but must resist!!  I especially love the straps at the bottom to carry an umbrella without getting your stuff wet - so ingenious!


----------



## sandc

kiwishopper said:


> Alright here is, introduing HOT PINK Cupid! This is the 3rd Cupid I received from Endless after the first 2 being defective! I blamed *Ceedon* on getting me hooked on this style, it's so versatile! I am already thinking another colour...(thanks alot Ceedon lol). More pictures are on my blog



You look great, as always!  Love the pop of color!


----------



## sandc

Me with my black Mini Rikki with silver hw.  I added a shorter strap from another bag so I can use this as a crossbody or shoulder bag.  
I was killing time at Marshalls while I waited to meet a group of girls for movie night.


----------



## Esquared72

sandc said:
			
		

> Me with my black Mini Rikki with silver hw.  I added a shorter strap from another bag so I can use this as a crossbody or shoulder bag.
> I was killing time at Marshalls while I waited to meet a group of girls for movie night.



Love this bag. Looks so soft!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sandc

eehlers said:


> Love this bag. Looks so soft!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you! It is a pile of smooshy goodness. Which makes it perfect for going to the movies because it's comfortable to hold on your lap. Plus, it fits a bottle of water nicely.


----------



## kiwishopper

sandc said:


> Me with my black Mini Rikki with silver hw.  I added a shorter strap from another bag so I can use this as a crossbody or shoulder bag.
> I was killing time at Marshalls while I waited to meet a group of girls for movie night.



I always get cold in the movie and nothing beats a pile of nice leather "warmer" in my lap lol &#128513;


----------



## thedseer

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Alright here is, introduing HOT PINK Cupid! This is the 3rd Cupid I received from Endless after the first 2 being defective! I blamed Ceedon on getting me hooked on this style, it's so versatile! I am already thinking another colour...(thanks alot Ceedon lol). More pictures are on my blog



Oh my gosh-love!! Looks great on you and the perfect color pink!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Weekend malling with green MAM... please help me figure out what's the official color of this one.  It has square brass hw and polka dot blue lining.  For the mean time, let's call it military mam.  The leather on this one is thick and indetructible *


----------



## travelerscloset

Another great bag with silver hw *sandc*!  You look so cool with the blue shirt and jeans!  I love your blue saphhire/diamond ring too!


sandc said:


> Me with my black Mini Rikki with silver hw. I added a shorter strap from another bag so I can use this as a crossbody or shoulder bag.
> I was killing time at Marshalls while I waited to meet a group of girls for movie night.


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> *Weekend malling with green MAM... please help me figure out what's the official color of this one.  It has square brass hw and polka dot blue lining.  For the mean time, let's call it military mam.  The leather on this one is thick and indetructible *



You look so cute with this mam!  When I first saw a pic of the green mam I wasn't sure I liked it that much, but it looks great in your mod shots!  Funny how it can be like something not looking as nice on the hanger but looks great on. 



travelerscloset said:


> Another great bag with silver hw *sandc*!  You look so cool with the blue shirt and jeans!  I love your blue saphhire/diamond ring too!



Thank you!  It doesn't show up well in the pic, but I still have my blue sparkly toe nail polish on too. I like blues and purples!


----------



## travelerscloset

Aww, thanks   I was nervous about this MAM too but the leather, hw and lining combi was so unique.  And when I saw it in person, I knew it was a keeper.

How cool is that?  I love blues and purples, too!  Blue, my fave color, was my wedding motif.  On the other hand, Amethyst is my birthstone and I'm naturally drawn to purples!  


sandc said:


> You look so cute with this mam! When I first saw a pic of the green mam I wasn't sure I liked it that much, but it looks great in your mod shots! Funny how it can be like something not looking as nice on the hanger but looks great on.
> 
> Thank you! It doesn't show up well in the pic, but I still have my blue sparkly toe nail polish on too. I like *blues and purples*!


----------



## blackcat777

sandc said:


> Me with my black Mini Rikki with silver hw.  I added a shorter strap from another bag so I can use this as a crossbody or shoulder bag.
> I was killing time at Marshalls while I waited to meet a group of girls for movie night.



This leather looks so soft and chewy! May i ask what year / season your Rikki is from? 



travelerscloset said:


> *Weekend malling with green MAM... please help me figure out what's the official color of this one.  It has square brass hw and polka dot blue lining.  For the mean time, let's call it military mam.  The leather on this one is thick and indetructible *



Looking good as always, traveler


----------



## sandc

blackcat777 said:


> This leather looks so soft and chewy! May i ask what year / season your Rikki is from?



Thanks!  I'm honestly not sure. I bought it on Bonz or Ebay, one of the two, about a year ago. It has the polka dot lining from the first time RM had that lining. I know she has it again now, but my bag is at least 2 years old, could be longer because I was just getting into RM and didn't know when that lining first came out.


----------



## blackcat777

sandc said:


> Thanks!  I'm honestly not sure. I bought it on Bonz or Ebay, one of the two, about a year ago. It has the polka dot lining from the first time RM had that lining. I know she has it again now, but my bag is at least 2 years old, could be longer because I was just getting into RM and didn't know when that lining first came out.



Thank you! I have a black Devote from that same era and the leather on it is TDF too! I guess 2010 polka dot lining black leather was a hit... good to know


----------



## AJ1025

travelerscloset said:


> *Weekend malling with green MAM... please help me figure out what's the official color of this one.  It has square brass hw and polka dot blue lining.  For the mean time, let's call it military mam.  The leather on this one is thick and indetructible *



Love this green on you, Travelers!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you blackcat & AJ!  



AJ1025 said:


> Love this green on you, Travelers!





blackcat777 said:


> Looking good as always, traveler


----------



## JennyErin

sandc said:


> Me with my black Mini Rikki with silver hw. I added a shorter strap from another bag so I can use this as a crossbody or shoulder bag.
> I was killing time at Marshalls while I waited to meet a group of girls for movie night.


 
Looking good Sandc!! Love the length with the shortened strap!


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *Weekend malling with green MAM... please help me figure out what's the official color of this one. It has square brass hw and polka dot blue lining. For the mean time, let's call it military mam. The leather on this one is thick and indetructible *


 
No idea on the color but that is one beautiful green!!! She looks great on you Travelers!!


----------



## JennyErin

ditzyfordaria said:


> My brand new MAB all packed up for the long weekend. I can't believe the amount of stuff I jammed in her and she stills holds her shape and looks fantastic -- and so light!


 
Love your MAB the metallic tassel adds a perfect touch!


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> Alright here is, introduing HOT PINK Cupid! This is the 3rd Cupid I received from Endless after the first 2 being defective! I blamed *Ceedon* on getting me hooked on this style, it's so versatile! I am already thinking another colour...(thanks alot Ceedon lol). More pictures are on my blog


 
Love the pink cupid Kiwi, you look stunning as always!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Jenny*!    The more I stare at the MAM, the more I see the color resemblance to the color of a green avocado, lol.  yum!


JennyErin said:


> No idea on the color but that is one beautiful green!!! She looks great on you Travelers!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Decided that it was going to be a black and gray day... 
Dark Gray Matinee*


----------



## PurseLoveSF

RM in Vegas  My shimmery bronze Zip Rocker! Perfect little crossbody on vacay


----------



## Esquared72

PurseLoveSF said:
			
		

> RM in Vegas  My shimmery bronze Zip Rocker! Perfect little crossbody on vacay



The PERFECT Vegas bag!! Looks awesome on you! And enjoy Vegas! Some of the best people watching on the planet in that town.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Long day at work, time to go home...*


----------



## kiwishopper

travelerscloset said:


> *Long day at work, time to go home...*



Nice mattie Ms Travel 
This is from my Instagram since I am away at moment. Red MAC with denim Corey pouch


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

travelerscloset said:


> *Decided that it was going to be a black and gray day...
> Dark Gray Matinee*



I love this top on you!  Great classic RM, of course!



PurseLoveSF said:


> RM in Vegas  My shimmery bronze Zip Rocker! Perfect little crossbody on vacay



Hope you're having fun in Vegas!  Vava voom!  You and the bag!



travelerscloset said:


> *Long day at work, time to go home...*



Another classic!  You wear the morning afters and matinees very well!  Looking sharp here, TC!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

With one of my faves!


----------



## beachgirl38

Crazy4Handbags said:


> With one of my faves!


 
Love it!  What a great color!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Crazy4Handbags said:


> With one of my faves!



Gosh that bag is stunning! A true head turner! You look great!


----------



## intrigue

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Long day at work, time to go home...



Off topic, do you mind my asking where your tweed jacket is from? Love it!


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> *Decided that it was going to be a black and gray day...
> Dark Gray Matinee*





travelerscloset said:


> *Long day at work, time to go home...*



You look gorgeous in both pics... You rock the Matinee like no other.. Do you use a purse to go or something like it in your bags? Just asking because your bags look perfectly shaped... 



PurseLoveSF said:


> RM in Vegas  My shimmery bronze Zip Rocker! Perfect little crossbody on vacay



Pretty! You look great! Enjoy your trip...



kiwishopper said:


> Nice mattie Ms Travel
> This is from my Instagram since I am away at moment. Red MAC with denim Corey pouch



Love this...



Crazy4Handbags said:


> With one of my faves!



All I can say is WOW! You look gorgeous.. I simply love everything about your outfit.. That jacket is TDF!!! And your MAM is the icing on top...


----------



## TaraP

Did a little shopping at Marshall's today. I couldn't help but snap a quick pic in the dressing room.


----------



## lvsweetness

Crazy4Handbags said:


> With one of my faves!



ohhh it looks lovely on you! such a nice pop to your outfit



TaraP said:


> Did a little shopping at Marshall's today. I couldn't help but snap a quick pic in the dressing room.



hottttt, another bag that matches you perfectly


----------



## AJ1025

TaraP said:


> Did a little shopping at Marshall's today. I couldn't help but snap a quick pic in the dressing room.



Tara!!  That bag looks freakin' great on you!    Gorgeous!


----------



## kiwishopper

Here's me in Seattle this past weekend posing in front of a huge mason pretending it's my haha. More pictures are on my blog!


----------



## kiwishopper

Tara, your top is so pretty!!!!  And of course that MAM. I was considering trying a two toned RM (MAM), would you recommend it? 



TaraP said:


> Did a little shopping at Marshall's today. I couldn't help but snap a quick pic in the dressing room.


----------



## Ms.Qi

TaraP said:


> Did a little shopping at Marshall's today. I couldn't help but snap a quick pic in the dressing room.


looks great on you and may i say loving the tattoo


----------



## travelerscloset

*Giving my matties some love  
It's Glazed Espresso's turn...*


----------



## travelerscloset

I am blown away at how beautiful you all are *Tara*, *Kiwi*, *PurseLoveSF* & *C4H*!!!
*YOU* carry your bags, the bags do not carry you!!! KWIM?

What I love about RMs is that it completements the beauty of the lady, RMs do not overshadow the one carrying it 



kiwishopper said:


> Here's me in Seattle this past weekend posing in front of a huge mason pretending it's my haha. More pictures are on my blog!


 


PurseLoveSF said:


> RM in Vegas  My shimmery bronze Zip Rocker! Perfect little crossbody on vacay


 


Crazy4Handbags said:


> With one of my faves!


 


TaraP said:


> Did a little shopping at Marshall's today. I couldn't help but snap a quick pic in the dressing room.


----------



## blackcat777

Crazy4Handbags said:


> With one of my faves!



Gorgeous bag!!! This is such a beautiful color. And I love your jacket too!



TaraP said:


> Did a little shopping at Marshall's today. I couldn't help but snap a quick pic in the dressing room.


Another cool MAM  I like this color combo so much...and it looks perfect on you!



travelerscloset said:


> *Giving my matties some love
> It's Glazed Espresso's turn...*



GE~ and I love your shoes, too.



kiwishopper said:


> Here's me in Seattle this past weekend posing in front of a huge mason pretending it's my haha. More pictures are on my blog!



Lookin' good Kiwi, as always! Everytime I see your red MAC, it makes me want one too.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Tara*  you make me blush  
Yup, all of my stuff are in a bag organizer which fits perfectly into all of the RM satchels 
Sharing a photo...







TaraP said:


> You look gorgeous in both pics... You rock the Matinee like no other.. Do you use a purse to go or something like it in your bags? Just asking because your bags look perfectly shaped...


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you Kiwi! Red, Silver and Blue!!!
Wow, I love this photo! 





kiwishopper said:


> Nice mattie Ms Travel
> This is from my Instagram since I am away at moment. Red MAC with denim Corey pouch


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *C4H*  I'm a satchel girl through-and-through 


Crazy4Handbags said:


> I love this top on you! Great classic RM, of course!
> Another classic! You wear the morning afters and matinees very well! Looking sharp here, TC!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *blackcat*! I love these shoes the style is really nice but the hills gave way awhile ago! :giggles: good thing I have a spare pair! 


blackcat777 said:


> GE~ and I love your shoes, too.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

TaraP said:


> Did a little shopping at Marshall's today. I couldn't help but snap a quick pic in the dressing room.



Looking fab girl!!  Love that MAM.



kiwishopper said:


> Here's me in Seattle this past weekend posing in front of a huge mason pretending it's my haha. More pictures are on my blog!



Tres chic kiwi...as always! 



travelerscloset said:


> *Giving my matties some love
> It's Glazed Espresso's turn...*



Glazed leathers are perrrrrrrrfffeeeect on the Mattie! Love it!


----------



## TaraP

lvsweetness said:


> hottttt, another bag that matches you perfectly



Thanks! I love the Denim and Taupe combo. More than I thought I would actually. 



AJ1025 said:


> Tara!!  That bag looks freakin' great on you!    Gorgeous!



Thanks AJ! I love the leather on this one. 



kiwishopper said:


> Tara, your top is so pretty!!!!  And of course that MAM. I was considering trying a two toned RM (MAM), would you recommend it?



Thank you Kiwi... My top is MNG by Mango (JCPenny). I totally recommend the two tone MAMs. It's all about finding the one with the right leather/ bubble combo. It makes all the difference. 



Ms.Qi said:


> looks great on you and may i say loving the tattoo



Gracias! 



travelerscloset said:


> I am blown away at how beautiful you all are *Tara*, *Kiwi*, *PurseLoveSF* & *C4H*!!!
> *YOU* carry your bags, the bags do not carry you!!! KWIM?
> 
> *What I love about RMs is that it completements the beauty of the lady, RMs do not overshadow the one carrying it *



Totally agree with you 100%.. 



blackcat777 said:


> Another cool MAM  I like this color combo so much...and it looks perfect on you!



Thank you! I'm finding it to be a great go to MAM. 



scoobiesmomma said:


> Looking fab girl!!  Love that MAM.



Thanks Scoobs!


----------



## TaraP

kiwishopper said:


> Here's me in Seattle this past weekend posing in front of a huge mason pretending it's my haha. More pictures are on my blog!



Beautiful pics! All the greenery in the background really makes your MAC pop... Gorgeous!


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> *Giving my matties some love
> It's Glazed Espresso's turn...*



Love your dress! I just got a top in the same color.. It looks great on you and goes perfect with GE Matinee...



travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *Tara*  you make me blush
> Yup, all of my stuff are in a bag organizer which fits perfectly into all of the RM satchels
> Sharing a photo...



I knew it!  I carry a purse to go boxy in all my MAMs...


----------



## travelerscloset

bag organizers are so cool!  Everyday, I just scoop it up from one bag to another 

Thank you  Dark brown is so nice against orange!  



TaraP said:


> Love your dress! I just got a top in the same color.. It looks great on you and goes perfect with GE Matinee...
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it!  I carry a purse to go boxy in all my MAMs...


----------



## doi

TaraP said:


> Did a little shopping at Marshall's today. I couldn't help but snap a quick pic in the dressing room.



*Tara*...you never fail to make an RM look so good!   will say it again: RM should really get you to model her bags!



kiwishopper said:


> Here's me in Seattle this past weekend posing in front of a huge mason pretending it's my haha. More pictures are on my blog!



Looking great as usual, *kiwi*!




travelerscloset said:


> *Giving my matties some love
> It's Glazed Espresso's turn...*





travelerscloset said:


> *Long day at work, time to go home...*



LOVE them, traveler!  They look awesome on you, pretty lady!!




Crazy4Handbags said:


> With one of my faves!



I so love this, C4H!!  LOVE!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *D*!

*Yet another Matinee... Ocean mattie*  *Who can guess what I'm going to carry for tomorrow? *








doi said:


> LOVE them, traveler! They look awesome on you, pretty lady!!


----------



## TaraP

doi said:


> *Tara*...you never fail to make an RM look so good!   will say it again: RM should really get you to model her bags!



You are too kind... Thanks so much! :urock:


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *D*!
> 
> *Yet another Matinee... Ocean mattie*  *Who can guess what I'm going to carry for tomorrow? *



Love the Blue today! Perfect combo...


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

beachgirl38 said:


> Love it!  What a great color!



Thank you!



scoobiesmomma said:


> Gosh that bag is stunning! A true head turner! You look great!



Thank you!



TaraP said:


> All I can say is WOW! You look gorgeous.. I simply love everything about your outfit.. That jacket is TDF!!! And your MAM is the icing on top...



Thank you!



TaraP said:


> Did a little shopping at Marshall's today. I couldn't help but snap a quick pic in the dressing room.



You're so gorgeous!  



lvsweetness said:


> ohhh it looks lovely on you! such a nice pop to your outfit



Thank you!



kiwishopper said:


> Here's me in Seattle this past weekend posing in front of a huge mason pretending it's my haha. More pictures are on my blog!



Hope you had fun in Seattle!  Where is this beautiful place?  You look great!



travelerscloset said:


> *Giving my matties some love
> It's Glazed Espresso's turn...*



Love this outfit!  



travelerscloset said:


> I am blown away at how beautiful you all are *Tara*, *Kiwi*, *PurseLoveSF* & *C4H*!!!
> *YOU* carry your bags, the bags do not carry you!!! KWIM?
> 
> What I love about RMs is that it completements the beauty of the lady, RMs do not overshadow the one carrying it



Thank you!



blackcat777 said:


> Gorgeous bag!!! This is such a beautiful color. And I love your jacket too!
> .



Thank you!



doi said:


> I so love this, C4H!!  LOVE!



Thank you!

Hope you ladies in the U.S. had a wonderful 4th!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you Tara!  


TaraP said:


> Love the Blue today! Perfect combo...


 

 Thank you C4H! 


Crazy4Handbags said:


> Love this outfit!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

eehlers said:


> The PERFECT Vegas bag!! Looks awesome on you! And enjoy Vegas! Some of the best people watching on the planet in that town.


Thanks, *eehlers*! Best people watching and best BAG watching, for sure! 



Crazy4Handbags said:


> Hope you're having fun in Vegas!  Vava voom!  You and the bag!



Thanks, *crazy4handbags*! Love your MAM, girl! Looks stunning on you!!



TaraP said:


> Pretty! You look great! Enjoy your trip...



Thanks, *tara*! Yowza, lookin good! Always love your awesome mod pics!! :worthy:



travelerscloset said:


> I am blown away at how beautiful you all are *Tara*, *Kiwi*, *PurseLoveSF* & *C4H*!!!
> *YOU* carry your bags, the bags do not carry you!!! KWIM?
> 
> What I love about RMs is that it completements the beauty of the lady, RMs do not overshadow the one carrying it



You're so sweet, *travelers*! You, my dear, are looking stunning as always. Love your collection of Matinees!!


----------



## JennyErin

Crazy4Handbags said:


> With one of my faves!



Gorgeous C4H!! That color is amazing!!


----------



## JennyErin

TaraP said:


> Did a little shopping at Marshall's today. I couldn't help but snap a quick pic in the dressing room.



Stunning Tara!!!


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *Giving my matties some love
> It's Glazed Espresso's turn...*



Travelers I am loving all yOur Mattie in action shots but the GE with the orange dress is pure perfection!! Love those colors together!


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> Here's me in Seattle this past weekend posing in front of a huge mason pretending it's my haha. More pictures are on my blog!



Beautiful Kiwi!!


----------



## tawnycat

New pic of me and my Scarlet girl


----------



## kiwishopper

tawnycat said:


> New pic of me and my Scarlet girl



Ahhh you look beautiful  and what a nice scarlet colour! Brighten up the whole day right?


----------



## tawnycat

kiwishopper said:


> Ahhh you look beautiful  and what a nice scarlet colour! Brighten up the whole day right?




Thank you so much! I do LUV this color.


----------



## Esquared72

TGIF! Off to work with Chance Briefcase today


----------



## Ms.Qi

eehlers said:


> TGIF! Off to work with Chance Briefcase today


you look lovely with this bag have a great day


----------



## TaraP

JennyErin said:


> Stunning Tara!!!



Thank you Jenny! Did you have your little bambino yet?  



eehlers said:


> TGIF! Off to work with Chance Briefcase today



You look fantastic... When I saw that RM in person the other day I was so stunned at how beautiful it is. The RG hw is divine on the pyramid studs..


----------



## JennyErin

TaraP said:


> Thank you Jenny! Did you have your little bambino yet?


 
Nope, sigh, still sitting around waiting, hopefully soon, very soon! Thanks for asking though!


----------



## JennyErin

eehlers said:


> TGIF! Off to work with Chance Briefcase today


 
Love that bag eehlers, so unique!


----------



## JennyErin

tawnycat said:


> New pic of me and my Scarlet girl


 
I love that bag Tawny!! She looks just perfect on you!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *PurseLoveSF*!


PurseLoveSF said:


> You're so sweet, *travelers*! You, my dear, are looking stunning as always. Love your collection of Matinees!!


 

Thank you *Jenny*   It was an accidental pairing  and I like the way it worked.


JennyErin said:


> Travelers I am loving all yOur Mattie in action shots but the GE with the orange dress is pure perfection!! Love those colors together!


 


I've lusted for that MAM for so long! I'm happy you're enjoying her!  You look great with a MAM *tawnycat*!  


tawnycat said:


> New pic of me and my Scarlet girl


 

A fittingly cool bag for a lovely lady!  I like your top *eehlers*!


eehlers said:


> TGIF! Off to work with Chance Briefcase today


----------



## travelerscloset

*And for the final day of the work week, Glazed Almond Matinee....*


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> A fittingly cool bag for a lovely lady!  I like your top *eehlers*!



Thanks, TC!  LOL - you are one of the few that likes this top...I love it to bits, but my family, friends and co-workers think it looks like a psycho clown top.   Whatevs - I will continue to rock it with pride.


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> *And for the final day of the work week, Glazed Almond Matinee....*



You even make Friday casual look tres chic!!  I love your jacket, and my admiration of your Mattie goes without saying.


----------



## travelerscloset

:giggles: I told you we have the same taste in clothes! 
In a couple of weeks, *Jade *will join the mattie line-up 


eehlers said:


> Thanks, TC! LOL -* you are one of the few that likes this top...I love it to bits,* but my family, friends and co-workers think it looks like a psycho clown top.  Whatevs - I will continue to rock it with pride.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *eehlers*!  


eehlers said:


> You even make Friday casual look tres chic!! I love your jacket, and my admiration of your Mattie goes without saying.


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *And for the final day of the work week, Glazed Almond Matinee....*



Gorgeous! Love your blazer Travelers!


----------



## penguininaboat

Wore my stonewash emerald mini beloved to check out a rehearsal dinner location. 




She really works with basics, let's her uniqueness shine.


----------



## JennyErin

penguininaboat said:


> Wore my stonewash emerald mini beloved to check out a rehearsal dinner location.
> 
> View attachment 1785497
> 
> 
> She really works with basics, let's her uniqueness shine.


 
Love this look Penguin! Mini B adds the perfect pop of color!!


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> *And for the final day of the work week, Glazed Almond Matinee....*



Pretty!!! And always love car shots too....



penguininaboat said:


> Wore my stonewash emerald mini beloved to check out a rehearsal dinner location.
> 
> View attachment 1785497
> 
> 
> She really works with basics, let's her uniqueness shine.



This was an awesome SO bag... Looks great on you! The color is gorgeous...


----------



## Esquared72

TaraP said:
			
		

> You look fantastic... When I saw that RM in person the other day I was so stunned at how beautiful it is. The RG hw is divine on the pyramid studs..



Thanks,T!! When I saw pics of this when it came out, it really didn't do much for me. Then when I saw it in person, it was WOWZA! Knew she was coming home with me. Stock pics just never seem to do RMs justice!


----------



## gloryanh

travelerscloset said:


> *And for the final day of the work week, Glazed Almond Matinee....*



Gorgeous! Love the style & color on you! Wish I could find this in good condition in a Nikki.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you gloryanh!  I'd be on the look out for you for a GA Nikki!


gloryanh said:


> Gorgeous! Love the style & color on you! Wish I could find this in good condition in a Nikki.


----------



## travelerscloset

Wow! that's a lovely green on a beloved *penguininaboat*!  


penguininaboat said:


> Wore my stonewash emerald mini beloved to check out a rehearsal dinner location.
> 
> View attachment 1785497
> 
> 
> She really works with basics, let's her uniqueness shine.


 


Thank you *Tara*!


TaraP said:


> Pretty!!! And always love car shots too....


 


Thank you *Jen*!   This blazer has been with me for the longest time.  No-name but does the job  


JennyErin said:


> Gorgeous! Love your blazer Travelers!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

penguininaboat said:


> Wore my stonewash emerald mini beloved to check out a rehearsal dinner location.
> 
> View attachment 1785497
> 
> 
> She really works with basics, let's her uniqueness shine.


love that bag in green.  that looks really great on you!


----------



## kiwishopper

I am still in love with my Hot Pink Cupid! But I think I need to swtich to Plum MAM tomorrow lol. More pictures are on my blog


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

kiwishopper said:


> I am still in love with my Hot Pink Cupid! But I think I need to swtich to Plum MAM tomorrow lol. More pictures are on my blog



Looking great kiwi!  No need to switch, I can give your plum mam some love for you and you can still enjoy your cupid that way...lol  Just kiddin.


----------



## kiwishopper

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Looking great kiwi! No need to switch, I can give your plum mam some love for you and you can still enjoy your cupid that way...lol Just kiddin.


 
Haha well thanks for the "offer" *HGG*  In fact if you'd live closer to me I wouldn't mind us swtiching up our RM bags now and then hehe. It'd be so much fun! Like having doubled (or tripled) our bag wardrobe!!!!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

kiwishopper said:


> I am still in love with my Hot Pink Cupid! But I think I need to swtich to Plum MAM tomorrow lol. More pictures are on my blog



Oh, how lovely you look!


----------



## kiwishopper

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Oh, how lovely you look!


 
Thanks my dear friend  Are you now located in the NW? (Seattle?)


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

kiwishopper said:


> Thanks my dear friend  Are you now located in the NW? (Seattle?)



Yes, I am!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

kiwishopper said:


> Haha well thanks for the "offer" *HGG*  In fact if you'd live closer to me I wouldn't mind us swtiching up our RM bags now and then hehe. It'd be so much fun! Like having doubled (or tripled) our bag wardrobe!!!!



I know!


----------



## blackcat777

penguininaboat said:


> Wore my stonewash emerald mini beloved to check out a rehearsal dinner location.
> 
> View attachment 1785497
> 
> 
> She really works with basics, let's her uniqueness shine.



Such a pretty green!



kiwishopper said:


> I am still in love with my Hot Pink Cupid! But I think I need to swtich to Plum MAM tomorrow lol. More pictures are on my blog



Looove the look, Kiwi! Your hot pink Cupid is a killer, and the lavender sandals too.


----------



## aliceanna

This was my Fourth of July outfit for the low-key party I attended. Due to high fire danger in Colorado, very few fireworks shows happened, but we had a great time regardless! (More info on this look can be found here.)


----------



## MolMol

aliceanna said:


> This was my Fourth of July outfit for the low-key party I attended. Due to high fire danger in Colorado, very few fireworks shows happened, but we had a great time regardless! (More info on this look can be found here.)


 

you look fabulous! I just ordered that dress what a steal!


----------



## Esquared72

Black MAM and I getting ready for work (my hair's not did yet  )


----------



## JennyErin

aliceanna said:


> This was my Fourth of July outfit for the low-key party I attended. Due to high fire danger in Colorado, very few fireworks shows happened, but we had a great time regardless! (More info on this look can be found here.)​


 
So beautiful Alice!! Love your dress!!


----------



## JennyErin

eehlers said:


> Black MAM and I getting ready for work (my hair's not did yet  )


 
Looking great rocking a classic!!


----------



## Esquared72

aliceanna said:


> This was my Fourth of July outfit for the low-key party I attended. Due to high fire danger in Colorado, very few fireworks shows happened, but we had a great time regardless! (More info on this look can be found here.)



You look fantastic!  Perfect outfit for July 4th, and that MAM is yummy!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Looking lovely!! 



aliceanna said:


> This was my Fourth of July outfit for the low-key party I attended. Due to high fire danger in Colorado, very few fireworks shows happened, but we had a great time regardless! (More info on this look can be found here.)


----------



## TaraP

kiwishopper said:


> I am still in love with my Hot Pink Cupid! But I think I need to swtich to Plum MAM tomorrow lol. More pictures are on my blog



I can definitely see why you're still in love with her! I'd be too.. I'd have to be pried out of her. The color suits you very well. Thanks for the pics.. There aren't many Bright Pink bags on here to drool over so I appreciate yours.



aliceanna said:


> This was my Fourth of July outfit for the low-key party I attended. Due to high fire danger in Colorado, very few fireworks shows happened, but we had a great time regardless! (More info on this look can be found here.)



You look great. Even if it's not the 4th of July, you can never go wrong with a red, white and blue outfit. Always been my favorite. 



eehlers said:


> Black MAM and I getting ready for work (my hair's not did yet  )



Pretty! Both you and your MAM!


----------



## TaraP

Today I broke out Paper White/ Brown BW MAM. This was one of her first outings ever.  
And this is the 1st dress I have worn since I was a little girl..lol I'm such a tomboy. Couldn't help buying this cute Marc by Marc Jacobs dress at Marshall's. It's very casual and just my style..


----------



## kiwishopper

Pretty pretty!!
What is that tatto say on your right leg? I spotted some Chinese writing but I can't sort out what it says! You have the most awesome looking tattos, ever! 



TaraP said:


> Today I broke out Paper White/ Brown BW MAM. This was one of her first outings ever.
> And this is the 1st dress I have worn since I was a little girl..lol I'm such a tomboy. Couldn't help buying this cute Marc by Marc Jacobs dress at Marshall's. It's very casual and just my style..


----------



## TaraP

kiwishopper said:


> Pretty pretty!!
> What is that tatto say on your right leg? I spotted some Chinese writing but I can't sort out what it says! You have the most awesome looking tattos, ever!



Thank you kiwi!! It says Best Friends. DH and I got matching Bestie tattoos. I decided to change the original saying in the coin of my Maneki Neko... Here's a close up.


----------



## MissRed

TaraP said:
			
		

> Today I broke out Paper White/ Brown BW MAM. This was one of her first outings ever.
> And this is the 1st dress I have worn since I was a little girl..lol I'm such a tomboy. Couldn't help buying this cute Marc by Marc Jacobs dress at Marshall's. It's very casual and just my style..



Tara. You look sooo cute!  Everything from the phone to the dress to the tattoos and of course that BAG!!!!!   I love it all!


----------



## kiwishopper

OMG this is the cutest tattoo ever!! Neko (cat) has probably the same green eyes as you do?! Adorable!! 



TaraP said:


> Thank you kiwi!! It says Best Friends. DH and I got matching Bestie tattoos. I decided to change the original saying in the coin of my Maneki Neko... Here's a close up.


----------



## lvsweetness

TaraP said:


> Today I broke out Paper White/ Brown BW MAM. This was one of her first outings ever.
> And this is the 1st dress I have worn since I was a little girl..lol I'm such a tomboy. Couldn't help buying this cute Marc by Marc Jacobs dress at Marshall's. It's very casual and just my style..



you should continue wearing dresses lol, super cute- first time i think ive said this.. bag twinss, such a nice summer bag


----------



## TaraP

MissRed said:


> Tara. You look sooo cute!  Everything from the phone to the dress to the tattoos and of course that BAG!!!!!   I love it all!



Thank you so much for the awesome compliment!



kiwishopper said:


> OMG this is the cutest tattoo ever!! Neko (cat) has probably the same green eyes as you do?! Adorable!!



I wish I had green eyes... I have brown. Back in the day I used to wear green contacts.. Too much of a hassel. lol



lvsweetness said:


> you should continue wearing dresses lol, super cute- first time i think ive said this.. bag twinss, such a nice summer bag



Why Thank you lv!  on being bag twins! I sprayed her down with Apple so I know she's protected and I can enjoy carrying her without worrying. I like carrying this one without a strap. I just like the look of it better for some reason...


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

TaraP said:


> Today I broke out Paper White/ Brown BW MAM. This was one of her first outings ever.
> And this is the 1st dress I have worn since I was a little girl..lol I'm such a tomboy. Couldn't help buying this cute Marc by Marc Jacobs dress at Marshall's. It's very casual and just my style..



Love it!  You always look awesome!  
And love your new tattoo!  I just think it's awesome you and hubs are bffs too.  That's so important in a marriage.


----------



## blackcat777

aliceanna said:


> This was my Fourth of July outfit for the low-key party I attended. Due to high fire danger in Colorado, very few fireworks shows happened, but we had a great time regardless! (More info on this look can be found here.)



You (and your bag) are gorgeous! Is this cranberry MAM?



eehlers said:


> Black MAM and I getting ready for work (my hair's not did yet  )



Classic beauty! Which lining does your MAM have?



TaraP said:


> Today I broke out Paper White/ Brown BW MAM. This was one of her first outings ever.
> And this is the 1st dress I have worn since I was a little girl..lol I'm such a tomboy. Couldn't help buying this cute Marc by Marc Jacobs dress at Marshall's. It's very casual and just my style..



Another classic beauty....and I love all your tatts too


----------



## MissRed

aliceanna said:
			
		

> This was my Fourth of July outfit for the low-key party I attended. Due to high fire danger in Colorado, very few fireworks shows happened, but we had a great time regardless! (More info on this look can be found here.)



Fabulous... Just fabulous!


----------



## doi

TaraP said:


> Today I broke out Paper White/ Brown BW MAM. This was one of her first outings ever.
> And this is the 1st dress I have worn since I was a little girl..lol I'm such a tomboy. Couldn't help buying this cute Marc by Marc Jacobs dress at Marshall's. It's very casual and just my style..



Aww, Tara!  You look so pretty!  You really should wear dresses more often!  And that bag!  Love it!


----------



## Esquared72

Off to work with Light Gray Mattie


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

eehlers said:


> Off to work with Light Gray Mattie



Looking great eehlers!  I just love seeing all the beautiful matties.  Makes me want one too


----------



## scoobiesmomma

TaraP said:


> Today I broke out Paper White/ Brown BW MAM. This was one of her first outings ever.
> And this is the 1st dress I have worn since I was a little girl..lol I'm such a tomboy. Couldn't help buying this cute Marc by Marc Jacobs dress at Marshall's. It's very casual and just my style..



So cute Tara! Love your WBW MAM, that's def one of my most favorite RM's! I still adore your new Tattoo...it's really so cool, the meaning and the design itself! You make me want to go out and get one! This coming from someone who is tattoo-less and has major commitment issues as far as something along those lines...


----------



## scoobiesmomma

eehlers said:


> Off to work with Light Gray Mattie



You are so diligent in your picture posting! Thanks for always sharing and of course I love your Mattie!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Plum MAB earning her keep...*


----------



## Esquared72

blackcat777 said:


> Classic beauty! Which lining does your MAM have?



It actually has the black lining with the dashes - works really well with the black!


----------



## kiwishopper

travelerscloset said:


> *Plum MAB earning her keep...*



Nice plum Ms Travel! I'm carrying my plum MAM  pictures via my instagram


----------



## kiwishopper

Sorry one more from yesterday. More on my blog


----------



## scoobiesmomma

travelerscloset said:


> *Plum MAB earning her keep...*


 Plum is beautiful! Love the looks of that leather!



kiwishopper said:


> Nice plum Ms Travel! I'm carrying my plum MAM  pictures via my instagram



Love all your fun colors and accessories!


----------



## Esquared72

scoobiesmomma said:
			
		

> You are so diligent in your picture posting! Thanks for always sharing and of course I love your Mattie!



LOL...as long as diligent never translates to, "There goes that eehlers post pics of her damn bags AGAIN."


----------



## TaraP

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Love it!  You always look awesome!
> And love your new tattoo!  I just think it's awesome you and hubs are bffs too.  That's so important in a marriage.



Thank you! Yeah, DH and I are a perfect match. He is Minnesota nice and I am NY angry...lol



blackcat777 said:


> Another classic beauty....and I love all your tatts too



Thanks! We need a mod shot of you with your new Dear tote..  



doi said:


> Aww, Tara!  You look so pretty!  You really should wear dresses more often!  And that bag!  Love it!



Thanks doi! I loved carrying the PWBW MAM.. So much that I carried it again today.. 



scoobiesmomma said:


> So cute Tara! Love your WBW MAM, that's def one of my most favorite RM's! I still adore your new Tattoo...it's really so cool, the meaning and the design itself! You make me want to go out and get one! This coming from someone who is tattoo-less and has major commitment issues as far as something along those lines...



 You're funny.. I totally agree with you on it being a favorite. Now that I've carried her and gotten over that _I'm afraid_ _I'm gonna get it dirty thought_, I really  it!


----------



## TaraP

eehlers said:


> Off to work with Light Gray Mattie



Love matinees on you! You look great! 



travelerscloset said:


> *Plum MAB earning her keep...*



 Perfect.....



kiwishopper said:


> Nice plum Ms Travel! I'm carrying my plum MAM  pictures via my instagram



I can never see enough Plum pics.. You look great.. Love your new sandals too!


----------



## TaraP

Carried PWBBW MAM again today...


----------



## Esquared72

I'm baaaack...

Taking today off as the contractors are finishing mold remediation in my rec room this morning, then off to get my hair did this afternoon. Seemed like the perfect day for jeans, tee, and my Striped Diamond Tote.


----------



## kiwishopper

eehlers said:


> I'm baaaack...
> 
> Taking today off as the contractors are finishing mold remediation in my rec room this morning, then off to get my hair did this afternoon. Seemed like the perfect day for jeans, tee, and my Striped Diamond Tote.


 
Ohhh I love that diamond tote! I saw one in Nordy not too long ago and really loved the size of it for travel. I just need to wait or find one on sale haha


----------



## JennyErin

eehlers said:


> Off to work with Light Gray Mattie



Eehlers Mattie looks great on you!


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *Plum MAB earning her keep...*



Love Plum MAB on you Travelers!


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> Nice plum Ms Travel! I'm carrying my plum MAM  pictures via my instagram



Love this Kiwi! Your sandals are gorgeous!!


----------



## JennyErin

TaraP said:


> Carried PWBBW MAM again today...



Love that bag on you Tara!!! Stunning!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Looking gorgeous as always, ladies!! 

Me and Wine Mattie hanging out today


----------



## Esquared72

kiwishopper said:


> Ohhh I love that diamond tote! I saw one in Nordy not too long ago and really loved the size of it for travel. I just need to wait or find one on sale haha



The main reason I bought this one was because I found it on sale at ShopBop.   I'm so glad I did, though!  It's a great fun and functional tote.


----------



## kiwishopper

Visited our local Rose Gardens with the Plum MAM! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## scoobiesmomma

kiwishopper said:


> Visited our local Rose Gardens with the Plum MAM! More pictures are on my blog



Beautiful!! What an amazing backdrop, I can only imagine how lovely it is irl!


----------



## kiwishopper

scoobiesmomma said:


> Beautiful!! What an amazing backdrop, I can only imagine how lovely it is irl!


 
THanks scoobie! If you ever visit Portland, defintel come during July month and visit the Rose Gardens (it's free AND beautiful)!


----------



## travelerscloset

Lovely as always kiwi!  


kiwishopper said:


> Visited our local Rose Gardens with the Plum MAM! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## littlerock

*Hello  ladies 

We are tweaking a forum rule. From now on, blogs can be linked in signatures only. Please do not link to your blog twice via the body of the post. Any blogs linked in the body of the post will be removed. Thank you in advance. 

** Should you have a question about this new guideline, please start a thread in feedback or PM a mod/ admin. We just wanted to give everyone a fair heads up to this change.

Thank you!*


----------



## JennyErin

PurseLoveSF said:


> Looking gorgeous as always, ladies!!
> 
> Me and Wine Mattie hanging out today



Love your wine Mattie! She looks amazing on you!


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> Visited our local Rose Gardens with the Plum MAM! More pictures are on my blog



Very pretty Kiwi!!


----------



## kiwishopper

JennyErin said:


> Very pretty Kiwi!!



Haha thanks miss J


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

I haven't posted in awhile so here you ladies go a picture of me rockn my latest leather love "Black Leather Studded Affair"


----------



## Snugbugnyc

TaraP said:


> Today I broke out Paper White/ Brown BW MAM. This was one of her first outings ever.
> And this is the 1st dress I have worn since I was a little girl..lol I'm such a tomboy. Couldn't help buying this cute Marc by Marc Jacobs dress at Marshall's. It's very casual and just my style..


tara, love this pic.  love the dress and bag.  I love cute dresses with flip flops.  u look great!


----------



## Zombie Girl

I LOVE this pic!!  So how are you liking the Affair? I have been obsessing over them lately...



hollywoodbadgrl said:


> I haven't posted in awhile so here you ladies go a picture of me rockn my latest leather love "Black Leather Studded Affair"


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Beautiful bag, great picture!! 



hollywoodbadgrl said:


> I haven't posted in awhile so here you ladies go a picture of me rockn my latest leather love "Black Leather Studded Affair"


----------



## Esquared72

Hard to really see in my filthy garage mirror, but stepping out in my new RM MAB penny loafers (oh yeah - and my new RM phone case, too!)


----------



## travelerscloset

eehlers said:


> Hard to really see in my filthy garage mirror, but stepping out in my new RM MAB penny loafers (oh yeah - and my new RM phone case, too!)



Looks pretty comfy! Love the color


----------



## ceedoan

tawnycat said:


> New pic of me and my Scarlet girl



tawny - as a fan of reds, LOVE that scarlet!! such a gorgeous red!



eehlers said:


> TGIF! Off to work with Chance Briefcase today



chancie!!!  love seeing her on u eehlers!



travelerscloset said:


> *And for the final day of the work week, Glazed Almond Matinee....*



still missing my harewood!! i love Matties on u traveler!! and u have all the best ones!!


----------



## ceedoan

penguininaboat said:


> Wore my stonewash emerald mini beloved to check out a rehearsal dinner location.
> 
> View attachment 1785497
> 
> 
> She really works with basics, let's her uniqueness shine.



yay, love seeing a MB! we don't get to see mod shots of these guys much anymore!! i love the emerald color!! u wear her so well! 



kiwishopper said:


> I am still in love with my Hot Pink Cupid! But I think I need to swtich to Plum MAM tomorrow lol. More pictures are on my blog



kiwi, i love the cupid on u and like i said, bright pink was made for u!! i always LOVE ur choice of bold colors!! in bags, clothes and NP!!  (not just RM but BAL too! )



aliceanna said:


> This was my Fourth of July outfit for the low-key party I attended. Due to high fire danger in Colorado, very few fireworks shows happened, but we had a great time regardless! (More info on this look can be found here.)



u look so cute! love the red, white and blue theme!!



eehlers said:


> Black MAM and I getting ready for work (my hair's not did yet  )



okay after seeing ur mod shot.... maybe i should take down my black MAM and keep her!!


----------



## ceedoan

TaraP said:


> Today I broke out Paper White/ Brown BW MAM. This was one of her first outings ever.
> And this is the 1st dress I have worn since I was a little girl..lol I'm such a tomboy. Couldn't help buying this cute Marc by Marc Jacobs dress at Marshall's. It's very casual and just my style..



omg tara u look fantastic!! i LOVE the dress and of course the RM on u!! girl, u should totally wear dresses more often!!



TaraP said:


> Thank you kiwi!! *It says Best Friends. DH and I got matching Bestie tattoos.* I decided to change the original saying in the coin of my Maneki Neko... Here's a close up.



frickin awesome ink! aww i love that u and DH got matching ones! DH and i have been talking about that since we got married but haven't taken the plunge yet! maybe on our 3rd year anniversary! 



eehlers said:


> Off to work with Light Gray Mattie



okay all these mattie shots are making me miss my harewood! boo



travelerscloset said:


> *Plum MAB earning her keep...*



gorgeous!! u wear MABs so well traveler! 



kiwishopper said:


> Nice plum Ms Travel! I'm carrying my plum MAM  pictures via my instagram





kiwishopper said:


> Sorry one more from yesterday. More on my blog



LOVE!!!!!!!! the NP...the sandals...the plum!!


----------



## ceedoan

TaraP said:


> Carried PWBBW MAM again today...



yay, love this combo!! great to see it twice in one week!! whoo hoo!



eehlers said:


> I'm baaaack...
> 
> Taking today off as the contractors are finishing mold remediation in my rec room this morning, then off to get my hair did this afternoon. Seemed like the perfect day for jeans, tee, and my Striped Diamond Tote.



casual and perfect!



PurseLoveSF said:


> Looking gorgeous as always, ladies!!
> 
> Me and Wine Mattie hanging out today



girl, i didn't know u had a wine mattie!! omg, LOVE IT! 



kiwishopper said:


> Visited our local Rose Gardens with the Plum MAM! More pictures are on my blog



love the outfit and ur mix of patterns kiwi!!


----------



## ceedoan

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> I haven't posted in awhile so here you ladies go a picture of me rockn my latest leather love "Black Leather Studded Affair"



hey! u got ur black affair!!! it looks awesome on u, congrats!


----------



## kiwishopper

Haha C you always have the nicest things to say 




ceedoan said:


> yay, love seeing a MB! we don't get to see mod shots of these guys much anymore!! i love the emerald color!! u wear her so well!
> 
> 
> 
> kiwi, i love the cupid on u and like i said, bright pink was made for u!! i always LOVE ur choice of bold colors!! in bags, clothes and NP!!  (not just RM but BAL too! )
> 
> 
> 
> u look so cute! love the red, white and blue theme!!
> 
> 
> 
> okay after seeing ur mod shot.... maybe i should take down my black MAM and keep her!!


----------



## JennyErin

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> I haven't posted in awhile so here you ladies go a picture of me rockn my latest leather love "Black Leather Studded Affair"



Looking fab Hollywood!!


----------



## JennyErin

eehlers said:


> Hard to really see in my filthy garage mirror, but stepping out in my new RM MAB penny loafers (oh yeah - and my new RM phone case, too!)



Love the loafers Eehlers!!!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

JennyErin said:


> Love your wine Mattie! She looks amazing on you!



Awww, thanks, *jennyerin*!! Yay, Wine!! hehe 



ceedoan said:


> girl, i didn't know u had a wine mattie!! omg, LOVE IT!



Thanks, *cee*! I've been feeling a little neglectful of my RMs lately catching Bal/Chloe fever but can't forget our oldies but goodies!! hehe


----------



## travelerscloset

I miss your hw mattie too  I wished I pounced on it when I had the chance 




ceedoan said:


> still missing my harewood!! i love Matties on u traveler!! and u have all the best ones!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Awww... you're so sweet *Cee*!


ceedoan said:


> gorgeous!! u wear MABs so well traveler!


----------



## travelerscloset

Super cool color combination *aliceanna*!


aliceanna said:


> This was my Fourth of July outfit for the low-key party I attended. Due to high fire danger in Colorado, very few fireworks shows happened, but we had a great time regardless! (More info on this look can be found here.)​


 


Such a classic *eehlers*!


eehlers said:


> Black MAM and I getting ready for work (my hair's not did yet  )


 


Jeans or dress you look gorgeous *Tara*!  You're the ultimate MAM girl!


TaraP said:


> Today I broke out Paper White/ Brown BW MAM. This was one of her first outings ever.
> And this is the 1st dress I have worn since I was a little girl..lol I'm such a tomboy. Couldn't help buying this cute Marc by Marc Jacobs dress at Marshall's. It's very casual and just my style..


 



Gray against black!  One of my fave combi *eehlers*!


eehlers said:


> Off to work with Light Gray Mattie


 



Perfect shots as always *kiwi*!  Lovely ensemble from head to toe!  RM should start paying you!  


kiwishopper said:


> I am still in love with my Hot Pink Cupid! But I think I need to swtich to Plum MAM tomorrow lol. More pictures are on my blog





kiwishopper said:


> Nice plum Ms Travel! I'm carrying my plum MAM  pictures via my instagram





kiwishopper said:


> Sorry one more from yesterday. More on my blog


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the blouse *Tara*!


TaraP said:


> Carried PWBBW MAM again today...


 


What a great carry all *eehlers*!


eehlers said:


> I'm baaaack...
> Taking today off as the contractors are finishing mold remediation in my rec room this morning, then off to get my hair did this afternoon. Seemed like the perfect day for jeans, tee, and my Striped Diamond Tote.


 


Yay! Bag twins!  Looking great *PurseLove*!


PurseLoveSF said:


> Looking gorgeous as always, ladies!!
> 
> Me and Wine Mattie hanging out today


 


Lovely! The Plum MAM is the perfect bag for the venue.  I love the way the flowers served as a frame for this shot. 


kiwishopper said:


> Visited our local Rose Gardens with the Plum MAM! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## travelerscloset

*Sage Stamped MAB against my Chinese inspired blouse.*


----------



## rvpooter

^^^   Love your style!  That blouse is TDF.  Also lovin the  bag, but wish I had known of RM a long time ago when these MABS were more availabe.


----------



## kiwishopper

Hot Pink Cupid near the waterfront cafe with me 2 days ago


----------



## KayHoney

im loving all these pics! now im thinking i need a mab/mam


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *Sage Stamped MAB against my Chinese inspired blouse.*



Looking good Travelers!


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> Hot Pink Cupid near the waterfront cafe with me 2 days ago



Love that Cupid Kiwi!!


----------



## beachgirl38

TaraP said:


> Carried PWBBW MAM again today...



very nice! love that bag!


----------



## beachgirl38

kiwishopper said:


> Hot Pink Cupid near the waterfront cafe with me 2 days ago



great bag & color! love those shoes!


----------



## rvpooter

^^^Ditto!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you rv!  Do check out the online shops. They still have a variety of MABs. 



rvpooter said:


> ^^^   Love your style!  That blouse is TDF.  Also lovin the  bag, but wish I had known of RM a long time ago when these MABS were more availabe.






Thank you Jenny!


JennyErin said:


> Looking good Travelers!


----------



## rvpooter

Your welcome traveler.  I've only seen a few MABs on Bonanaza,  am I not looking in the right places?


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi rv, there are MABs in eBay right now 


rvpooter said:


> Your welcome traveler.  I've only seen a few MABs on Bonanaza,  am I not looking in the right places?


----------



## rvpooter

travelerscloset said:


> Hi rv, there are MABs in eBay right now



Thank you!  I'll check it out.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Carried SO BBW MAM with matte hw and red zipper track*


----------



## rvpooter

You look beautiful, traveler and your SO is a real stunner!!! Enjoy!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *rv*! 


rvpooter said:


> You look beautiful, traveler and your SO is a real stunner!!! Enjoy!


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> *Carried SO BBW MAM with matte hw and red zipper track*


 
Love the bag and the necklace!


----------



## sandc

I'm trying on a scarf at TJs with my navy nikki.


----------



## kiwishopper

Did you end up getting the scarf? It's cute! 



sandc said:


> I'm trying on a scarf at TJs with my navy nikki.


----------



## sandc

kiwishopper said:


> Did you end up getting the scarf? It's cute!


 
Yes I did. Thought it would something fun to add to outfits this fall/winter when I'm wearing just black or blue.


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *Carried SO BBW MAM with matte hw and red zipper track*



Gorgeous!!


----------



## JennyErin

sandc said:


> I'm trying on a scarf at TJs with my navy nikki.



Nikki looks great on you Sandc!!!


----------



## sandc

JennyErin said:


> Nikki looks great on you Sandc!!!


 
Thanks!  It's probably one of my most comfortable bags to carry. So soft and smooshy!


----------



## kiwishopper

Plum MAM today  more on my blog.


----------



## tawnycat

kiwishopper said:


> Plum MAM today  more on my blog.




I have this bag and its my new HG. She is just beautiful!


----------



## kiwishopper

tawnycat said:


> I have this bag and its my new HG. She is just beautiful!


 
I know, I love the plum too! She is a truely special bag. I am so glad I found "her" in my NR lol


----------



## missmoz

kiwishopper said:


> Plum MAM today  more on my blog.



beautiful!  I love how plum goes perfect with your pink dress!


----------



## annam

I love your plum MAM, I so want one.


----------



## beagly911

My outfit of the day

Shrug: Calvin Klein
Dress: Ann Taylor
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Ring Lizard New Hai
RM: MAM in Tangerine


----------



## kiwishopper

I love you sort of match your dress with the tangerine MAM 



beagly911 said:


> My outfit of the day
> 
> Shrug: Calvin Klein
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Ring Lizard New Hai
> RM: MAM in Tangerine


----------



## MissRed

beagly911 said:
			
		

> My outfit of the day
> 
> Shrug: Calvin Klein
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Ring Lizard New Hai
> RM: MAM in Tangerine



Work it beagly!


----------



## beagly911

kiwishopper said:


> Plum MAM today  more on my blog.


 Gorgeous!!  The color is terrific!


----------



## beagly911

kiwishopper said:


> I love you sort of match your dress with the tangerine MAM


 Thanks kiwi, I thought it wourked pretty well even if it was a bit matchy match!


MissRed said:


> Work it beagly!


 Thanks MissRed.  I love it!


----------



## redweddy

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Plum MAM today  more on my blog.



Beautiful! (and BAG TWINS! Yey!)


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> *Carried SO BBW MAM with matte hw and red zipper track*



You look fantastic! I might need to break mine out after this pic. 



sandc said:


> I'm trying on a scarf at TJs with my navy nikki.



Pretty! Your Nikki looks awesome.. Glad to hear you got the scarf too. 



kiwishopper said:


> Plum MAM today  more on my blog.



Love your pics! They really are beautiful. You look gorgy, always do...  Love your bracelet with the hamsa charm..



beagly911 said:


> My outfit of the day
> 
> Shrug: Calvin Klein
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Ring Lizard New Hai
> RM: MAM in Tangerine



Love your Tangy MAM! Orange is the perfect pop color. You look great! Fabulous outfit from head to toe...


----------



## doi

Haven't been here for a while - running around the net looking for my last bag buy for the year!  I didn't realize it was so freakin' hard to decide!!! 

Took a peek in here and was once again blown away by you guys' mod pics!  



kiwishopper said:


> Plum MAM today  more on my blog.



kiwi!!  These pics almost made me drop my shortlisted bags and just look for this Plum instead!!!  Beautiful!!! 




beagly911 said:


> My outfit of the day
> 
> Shrug: Calvin Klein
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Ring Lizard New Hai
> RM: MAM in Tangerine



Wow, beagly!  You always look like such a classy, put together woman!  You look awesome!


----------



## beagly911

TaraP said:


> You look fantastic! I might need to break mine out after this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty! Your Nikki looks awesome.. Glad to hear you got the scarf too.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your pics! They really are beautiful. You look gorgy, always do... Love your bracelet with the hamsa charm..
> 
> 
> 
> Love your Tangy MAM! Orange is the perfect pop color. You look great! Fabulous outfit from head to toe...


Thank you Tara!  



doi said:


> Haven't been here for a while - running around the net looking for my last bag buy for the year! I didn't realize it was so freakin' hard to decide!!!
> 
> Took a peek in here and was once again blown away by you guys' mod pics!
> 
> 
> 
> kiwi!! These pics almost made me drop my shortlisted bags and just look for this Plum instead!!! Beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, beagly! You always look like such a classy, put together woman! You look awesome!


 Thanks, you're so sweet!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *sandc, Jenny & Tara*! 


sandc said:


> Love the bag and the necklace!





JennyErin said:


> Gorgeous!!





TaraP said:


> You look fantastic! I might need to break mine out after this pic.


 


That's a great scarf *sandc*!  You carry a nikki so well!


sandc said:


> I'm trying on a scarf at TJs with my navy nikki.


 


Very true to life photos of the plum MAM *kiwi*!  You're looking lovely as always!


kiwishopper said:


> Plum MAM today  more on my blog.


 


I love the entire look *beagly*!  


beagly911 said:


> My outfit of the day
> Shrug: Calvin Klein
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Ring Lizard New Hai
> RM: MAM in Tangerine


----------



## travelerscloset

*Last Thursday with Black Haze Zip MAM...*





*Rainy Friday with Black/White Straw MAM*


----------



## kiwishopper

Thanks Ms Travel! Yap I happened to catch the real life plum colour well this time. I found it shows up better on a cloudy day 



travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *sandc, Jenny & Tara*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great scarf *sandc*!  You carry a nikki so well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very true to life photos of the plum MAM *kiwi*!  You're looking lovely as always!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the entire look *beagly*!


----------



## beagly911

travelerscloset said:


> *Last Thursday with Black Haze Zip MAM...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rainy Friday with Black/White Straw MAM*


 Great looks travelers!


----------



## beagly911

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *sandc, Jenny & Tara*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great scarf *sandc*! You carry a nikki so well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very true to life photos of the plum MAM *kiwi*! You're looking lovely as always!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the entire look *beagly*!


 Thank you so much!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *bea*! 


beagly911 said:


> Great looks travelers!


----------



## MAGJES

travelerscloset said:


> *Last Thursday with Black Haze Zip MAM...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rainy Friday with Black/White Straw MAM*


 
Two gorgeous bags!!
Love them both !


----------



## MAGJES

Out with *Tangerine MAM.*


----------



## MissRed

MAGJES said:
			
		

> Out with Tangerine MAM.



I love that mam with that dress!  Looks fab magjes!


----------



## Zombie Girl

This pic screams Summer! I love it, such a gorgeous MAM!



MAGJES said:


> Out with *Tangerine MAM.*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *MAGJES*!


MAGJES said:


> Two gorgeous bags!!
> Love them both !


 
I love the dress and Tangerine MAM pairing!  Your avatar makes me drool!  


MAGJES said:


> Out with *Tangerine MAM.*


----------



## beagly911

On my way to dinner with friends, Raspberry Jet Setter!


----------



## beagly911

MAGJES said:


> Out with *Tangerine MAM.*


 Looks terrific, great pairing with your dress!!  I love my tangerine MAM, you wear yours beautifully!!


----------



## sandc

kiwishopper said:


> Plum MAM today  more on my blog.



Love!  There's nothing more to say. 



beagly911 said:


> My outfit of the day
> 
> Shrug: Calvin Klein
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Ring Lizard New Hai
> RM: MAM in Tangerine



That tangerine MAM looks great on you!



TaraP said:


> Pretty! Your Nikki looks awesome.. Glad to hear you got the scarf too.
> 
> .



Thank you!



travelerscloset said:


> *Last Thursday with Black Haze Zip MAM...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rainy Friday with Black/White Straw MAM*



Lookin good as always! Love black haze...





MAGJES said:


> Out with *Tangerine MAM.*



You tangerine mam looks like a creamsicle in this picture. So pretty!


----------



## doi

MAGJES said:


> Out with *Tangerine MAM.*



Magjes, your Tangerine MAM looks so yummy and that dress!  It's so pretty!  Looks so summery and refreshing.   




travelerscloset said:


> *Last Thursday with Black Haze Zip MAM...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rainy Friday with Black/White Straw MAM*



Now see...when you show pics of the BH Zip MAM, you make me regret not saying yes to you right away!  Lol!!!!


----------



## beagly911

sandc said:


> Love! There's nothing more to say.
> 
> 
> 
> That tangerine MAM looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good as always! Love black haze...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tangerine mam looks like a creamsicle in this picture. So pretty!


 Thank you!


----------



## Swtshan7

Hanging in Vegas with my mac


----------



## Esquared72

About to head out with DH with woven taupe MAM and my MAB loafers. 

[please disregard the pile o' shoes next to the closet...I'm in reorganizing mode this weekend, so in a state of flux.  ]


----------



## beagly911

Swtshan7 said:


> Hanging in Vegas with my mac
> 
> View attachment 1803837


 Your mac is lovely, have fun in Vegas!


----------



## beagly911

eehlers said:


> About to head out with DH with woven taupe MAM and my MAB loafers.
> 
> [please disregard the pile o' shoes next to the closet...I'm in reorganizing mode this weekend, so in a state of flux.  ]


 Great look for a day with DH...I've been trying to reorganize my closet for 3 weeks...how is it there is not enough room in a walk in closet????  Oh yea, too many bags and shoes


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:
			
		

> About to head out with DH with woven taupe MAM and my MAB loafers.
> 
> [please disregard the pile o' shoes next to the closet...I'm in reorganizing mode this weekend, so in a state of flux.  ]



Love your woven taupe MAM! It looks great on you! I'm attempting to reorganize my closet as well and it's not quite together yet. I feel like I've spent too much time between target and the container store buying organizational stuff. It's kinda fun though


----------



## travelerscloset

*Nail salon weekend with DD & Grape MAB*


----------



## kiwishopper

eehlers said:


> About to head out with DH with woven taupe MAM and my MAB loafers.
> 
> [please disregard the pile o' shoes next to the closet...I'm in reorganizing mode this weekend, so in a state of flux.  ]



I always been interested in the woven leather. I saw a Flame version at NR and liked it. If that one was not so scratched up I could have bought it ;0
You look cute though! How was the date with DH?


----------



## travelerscloset

Both of you look lovely *Swtshan*!  The MAC is perfect for hanging out!





Swtshan7 said:


> Hanging in Vegas with my mac
> 
> View attachment 1803837


 


What a relaxed outfit *eehlers*!  Woven taupe MAM, the loafers and the cool white shirt = a comfy and cool ensemble!


eehlers said:


> About to head out with DH with woven taupe MAM and my MAB loafers.
> [please disregard the pile o' shoes next to the closet...I'm in reorganizing mode this weekend, so in a state of flux.  ]


 


*Manic Monday with Black MAM/Iguana trim*


----------



## JennyErin

MAGJES said:


> Out with *Tangerine MAM.*


 
Mages!! Just so stunning!!!!


----------



## JennyErin

Swtshan7 said:


> Hanging in Vegas with my mac
> 
> View attachment 1803837


 
Great pic!! Looks like a fun trip!!


----------



## JennyErin

eehlers said:


> About to head out with DH with woven taupe MAM and my MAB loafers.
> 
> [please disregard the pile o' shoes next to the closet...I'm in reorganizing mode this weekend, so in a state of flux.  ]


 
Looking great Eehlers!! such a unique bag!!


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *Nail salon weekend with DD & Grape MAB*


 
Looking great with all your bags as always Travelers!! Great shots!


----------



## Esquared72

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Great look for a day with DH...I've been trying to reorganize my closet for 3 weeks...how is it there is not enough room in a walk in closet????  Oh yea, too many bags and shoes






			
				kaits33 said:
			
		

> Love your woven taupe MAM! It looks great on you! I'm attempting to reorganize my closet as well and it's not quite together yet. I feel like I've spent too much time between target and the container store buying organizational stuff. It's kinda fun though






			
				kiwishopper said:
			
		

> I always been interested in the woven leather. I saw a Flame version at NR and liked it. If that one was not so scratched up I could have bought it ;0
> You look cute though! How was the date with DH?






			
				travelerscloset said:
			
		

> What a relaxed outfit eehlers!  Woven taupe MAM, the loafers and the cool white shirt = a comfy and cool ensemble!






			
				JennyErin said:
			
		

> Looking great Eehlers!! such a unique bag!!



Thanks, everyone! I love this bag - the weaving makes it so different and the bag is getting some wonderful smoosh. I also love the loafers - a touch of muted bling to pop against jeans and a white shirt. 

And had a great coffee date with DH - nonfat cappucino and awesome conversation.


----------



## MAGJES

eehlers said:


> About to head out with DH with woven taupe MAM and my MAB loafers.
> 
> [please disregard the pile o' shoes next to the closet...I'm in reorganizing mode this weekend, so in a state of flux.  ]



What a great looking bag!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *JennyErin*!  


JennyErin said:


> Looking great with all your bags as always Travelers!! Great shots!


 
*Busy Tuesday with Iris MAM with lizard trim *


----------



## katelove477

great bag and outfit! tres chic


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *JennyErin*!
> 
> 
> *Busy Tuesday with Iris MAM with lizard trim *


 
I love that bag Travelers! The siggy hw is so gorgeous!! She looks perfect on you!


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *JennyErin*!
> 
> 
> *Busy Tuesday with Iris MAM with lizard trim *


 
Love this bag!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *katelove*, *JennyErin* & *sandc*! 
Iris MAB is amazing!  It's such a well made bag  The color, lizard trim and siggy hw blends perfectly together!  Another work of art from RM 



katelove477 said:


> great bag and outfit! tres chic





JennyErin said:


> I love that bag Travelers! The siggy hw is so gorgeous!! She looks perfect on you!





sandc said:


> Love this bag!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Pearlized Quilted Swing*


----------



## MAGJES

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *JennyErin*!
> 
> 
> *Busy Tuesday with Iris MAM with lizard trim *


 

You look great!!   I've just GOT to find this bag in the MAM size!!


----------



## MAGJES

Carrying my *Black Quilted Patent MAC* today. My favorite MAC by far!


----------



## Zombie Girl

travelerscloset said:


> *Pearlized Quilted Swing*



Love this bag!



MAGJES said:


> Carrying my *Black Quilted Patent MAC* today. My favorite MAC by far!


The MAC is my favorite RM style and this version is one of my faves! Love it!


----------



## beagly911

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *JennyErin*!
> 
> 
> *Busy Tuesday with Iris MAM with lizard trim *


Absolutley beautiful!



travelerscloset said:


> *Pearlized Quilted Swing*


Oh so lovely, looks great with your outfit!



MAGJES said:


> Carrying my *Black Quilted Patent MAC* today. My favorite MAC by far!


Lovely!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *beagly*! 


beagly911 said:


> Absolutley beautiful!
> Oh so lovely, looks great with your outfit!


 

Thank you *Zombie Girl*!  It's my one and only Swing and I love it 


Zombie Girl said:


> Love this bag!


 

You look lovely *MAGJES*!  Iris w/ Lizard trim & siggy hw is such a classy style!
I love the way you wear a dress!  You have a frame of a model!  I love my BQP MAC too!  


MAGJES said:


> You look great!! I've just GOT to find this bag in the MAM size!!


----------



## doi

travelerscloset said:


> *Pearlized Quilted Swing*



traveler...looks like all types of RMs suit you!  This looks fantastic on you!



MAGJES said:


> Carrying my *Black Quilted Patent MAC* today. My favorite MAC by far!



Magjes...I completely agree with traveler - you do have a model's frame!  You look so beautiful and dresses really suit you so well!


----------



## lvsweetness

MAGJES said:


> You look great!!   I've just GOT to find this bag in the MAM size!!



is this it? 

http://www.asteralice.com/rebeccaminkoffmorningafterminibagmini-purple.aspx


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you D **! 



doi said:


> traveler...looks like all types of RMs suit you! This looks fantastic on you!


----------



## MAGJES

lvsweetness said:


> is this it?
> 
> http://www.asteralice.com/rebeccaminkoffmorningafterminibagmini-purple.aspx


 

I'm looking the old one with Siggy hardware.

It has Iris leather and is trimmed with the Old Purple Lizard.  I think you might have the MAB size?


----------



## lvsweetness

MAGJES said:


> I'm looking the old one with Siggy hardware.
> 
> It has Iris leather and is trimmed with the Old Purple Lizard.  I think you might have the MAB size?



oh i had the mab, it has circulated around and now traveler's has it lol


----------



## MAGJES

lvsweetness said:


> oh i had the mab, it has circulated around and now traveler's has it lol


 

LOL......These RMs travel more than I do!
I wish I could find my old Iris MAM. I bought it twice and sold it three times. 
Poor little MAM.


----------



## kiwishopper

lol You are making me miss this bag that I let go earlier this year!



travelerscloset said:


> *Pearlized Quilted Swing*


----------



## travelerscloset

Oh my  it was actually your mod shots that enticed me to get one!



kiwishopper said:


> lol You are making me miss this bag that I let go earlier this year!


----------



## katelove477

@Magjes love the bag and the dress!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Attended a sailor themed meeting with Black MAB with blue zipper track & silver hw.*











*I love the polka dot lining *


----------



## blackcat777

travelerscloset said:


> *Attended a sailor themed meeting with Black MAB with blue zipper track & silver hw.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I love the polka dot lining *



Love your black MAB, travelers! Looking good!


----------



## gloryanh

travelerscloset said:


> *Attended a sailor themed meeting with Black MAB with blue zipper track & silver hw.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I love the polka dot lining *



You look great! Sorta-bag twins, I have this exact combo but in MAM form. Love the leather, smells amazing!


----------



## Sammi88x

Hey, anyone know what 'Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac' colours are in Nordstroms at the moment? Do they have more of a selection in store than online?


----------



## beagly911

Out for errands today...Full sized Jetsetter


----------



## kiwishopper

beagly911 said:


> Out for errands today...Full sized Jetsetter



Ohh I have never seen a jet setter RM before! You look so classic as always 
Love the colour on that bag too!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *blackcat*! 


blackcat777 said:


> Love your black MAB, travelers! Looking good!


 
Thank you *gloryanh*! Yay on the MAM! Don't you just love the way it smooshes?  


gloryanh said:


> You look great! Sorta-bag twins, I have this exact combo but in MAM form. Love the leather, smells amazing!


 

Can't say it enough *bea*!  You and the jetsetter look amazing!


beagly911 said:


> Out for errands today...Full sized Jetsetter


----------



## beagly911

kiwishopper said:


> Ohh I have never seen a jet setter RM before! You look so classic as always
> Love the colour on that bag too!!


Thank you kiwi, I love the jet setter!!



travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *blackcat*!
> 
> 
> Thank you *gloryanh*! Yay on the MAM! Don't you just love the way it smooshes?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say it enough *bea*! You and the jetsetter look amazing!


Thanks travelers!


----------



## Esquared72

Guess what? No cheating today!  Getting ready for work with Chance Briefcase.


----------



## Esquared72

beagly911 said:


> Out for errands today...Full sized Jetsetter



Kudos to you for rockin' heels while running errands! You are a better woman than I - I'm strictly a flip-flops or Chucks gal when I'm running errands! :giggles:

You look fab, and I'm really digging the full-size Jetsetter!


----------



## travelerscloset

Perfect color combination *eehlers*!  Chance briefcase looks so yummy!


eehlers said:


> Guess what? No cheating today!  Getting ready for work with Chance Briefcase.


----------



## emei

Bring my new swing to Thailand for holiday... ... ...


----------



## beagly911

eehlers said:


> Guess what? No cheating today! Getting ready for work with Chance Briefcase.


 Looking great eehlers!!


----------



## beagly911

eehlers said:


> Kudos to you for rockin' heels while running errands! You are a better woman than I - I'm strictly a flip-flops or Chucks gal when I'm running errands! :giggles:
> 
> You look fab, and I'm really digging the full-size Jetsetter!


 Thank you so much!!  I'll use any excuse to wear my CL's!    I'm loving the full-size Jetsetter too!!  I had to work last night so today...shopping - TJMaxx here I come!


----------



## beagly911

emei said:


> Bring my new swing to Thailand for holiday... ... ...
> 
> View attachment 1813770


 Cute look, great for holiday!


----------



## travelerscloset

Perfect holiday bag *emei*!  I also bring my swing whenever I need my hands free  a perfect cross body!


emei said:


> Bring my new swing to Thailand for holiday... ... ...
> 
> View attachment 1813770


----------



## travelerscloset

*All geared up for the typhoon with Charcoal Patent MAB!
*


----------



## beagly911

travelerscloset said:


> *All geared up for the typhoon with Charcoal Patent MAB!*


 Looking great travelers!!  Good luck with the typhoon!


----------



## doi

Miss browsing around here!  You all look wonderful with your bags!! 

*traveler*, you always manage to make me want a Charcoal Patent MAM whenever I see yours.  Keep me away from your closet!! 

*emei*, your look is so perfect for vacation!  I'm so envious of the holiday trip!  I need one.  Lol.


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Lookin HOT, ladies!!! 

I haven't been around much lately, but wanted to share some adventures!!! 

So as not to get your hopes up for pics of crazy cool places, my RM Adventures are simple: they're usually either out to eat, out to drink, out to eat and drink, waiting for a bus or a train, or riding on a bus or train...or in my room! Maybe I might get to throw in a park every now and then, but hey, there's not that much greenery/scenery around these parts in the Concrete Jungle. So...YAY! lol My purses get around as much as they can! lololol 

Washed Silver Devote and waiting for the Bus to go home, back in mid-June! Look how smooshy she is,and soooooo soft too!!!




My little baby, Lea, my leo/cheetah mini mac, at the courthouse.





Purple Haze and I before heading out for a June afternoon stroll...*


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Black Haze Zip MAM at Rickshaw for duck dumplings and peanut satte noodle soup for lunch in Chelsea.






...Later for a nice rest in Washington Square Park...



...Then crap ton of beer in a Greenwich Village bar somewheres down some street...I don't know, but the beers were a dollar each for happy hour, the fries were greasy as hell, and it all went down together so effortlessly! We were chugging them to get enough in before 9pm when prices go up. lol Gotta love a night like that! *







* TO BE CONTINUED...(not sure when)...more adventures later...you can only go up after slummin it...me and my RMs can get a little classy sometimes! lol*


----------



## travelerscloset

I MISS, MISS, MISS your action shots *disco*!
Wow!  You have all the haze leathers!  We're bag twins with PH and BH!  Maybe someday, I'll stumble upon an OH 

What a feast for the eyes and tummy!  Keep the photos coming! 




discoAMOUR said:


> *Black Haze Zip MAM at Rickshaw for duck dumplings and peanut satte noodle soup for lunch in Chelsea.
> View attachment 1814808
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814807
> 
> 
> ...Later for a nice rest in Washington Square Park...
> View attachment 1814809
> 
> 
> ...Then crap ton of beer in a Greenwich Village bar somewheres down some street...I don't know, but the beers were a dollar each for happy hour, the fries were greasy as hell, and it all went down together so effortlessly! We were chugging them to get enough in before 9pm when prices go up. lol Gotta love a night like that! *
> 
> View attachment 1814806
> 
> View attachment 1814810
> 
> 
> 
> * TO BE CONTINUED...(not sure when)...more adventures later...you can only go up after slummin it...me and my RMs can get a little classy sometimes! lol*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you bea! 


beagly911 said:


> Looking great travelers!!  Good luck with the typhoon!




Hey D!  Can't wait to see your big bang bag!   I've been bad, too  I relapsed, lol.


doi said:


> Miss browsing around here!  You all look wonderful with your bags!!
> 
> *traveler*, you always manage to make me want a Charcoal Patent MAM whenever I see yours.  Keep me away from your closet!!
> 
> *emei*, your look is so perfect for vacation!  I'm so envious of the holiday trip!  I need one.  Lol.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Thanks so much, lovie!!! I miss joining in on all the fun. I've missed a lot with all of you. I've got more pics for you coming right up....



travelerscloset said:


> I MISS, MISS, MISS your action shots *disco*!
> Wow!  You have all the haze leathers!  We're bag twins with PH and BH!  Maybe someday, I'll stumble upon an OH
> 
> What a feast for the eyes and tummy!  Keep the photos coming!


----------



## discoAMOUR

*BHZ MAM on the way to, and at the doctor's office...



She's already starting to break in so lovely!!!*



*Powdering our nose before catching the train...*



*ALLLL ABOOOOARD!!! Who doesn't love Grand Central Station?!?!?*


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Fourth of July...MINKIE MAC PILES!!!!!!*


----------



## discoAMOUR




----------



## discoAMOUR

*Wouldn't be the 4th without some BOMBASTIC BLING!!!!! 
Featuring Deborah Lippmann's Boom Boom Pow as a french mani and my RMs!!!




MMMM...MMMM..MMMMM...LOOK at that leather!!!!!



And it couldn't possibly be "Traditional" without BQP in the hiz-ooouse!!! WOOT!!!*



*Guilty?....oooohhh, yessss darling!!! Very Very GUILTY!!! I LOVE RM!!! (and Gilt Groupe! lol)*




*I'm POOPED! Thanks so much for letting me share...OVER and OUT!!!*


----------



## beagly911

discoAMOUR said:


> *Wouldn't be the 4th without some BOMBASTIC BLING!!!!! *
> *Featuring Deborah Lippmann's Boom Boom Pow as a french mani and my RMs!!!*
> *
> View attachment 1815239
> View attachment 1815241
> *
> 
> *MMMM...MMMM..MMMMM...LOOK at that leather!!!!!*
> *
> View attachment 1815240
> *
> 
> *And it couldn't possibly be "Traditional" without BQP in the hiz-ooouse!!! WOOT!!!*
> View attachment 1815242
> 
> 
> *Guilty?....oooohhh, yessss darling!!! Very Very GUILTY!!! I LOVE RM!!! (and Gilt Groupe! lol)*
> View attachment 1815238
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm POOPED! Thanks so much for letting me share...OVER and OUT!!!*


 WOW great pics disco!!!  So envious of your collection!!!


----------



## lvsweetness

discoAMOUR said:


> *Wouldn't be the 4th without some BOMBASTIC BLING!!!!!
> Featuring Deborah Lippmann's Boom Boom Pow as a french mani and my RMs!!!
> View attachment 1815239
> View attachment 1815241
> 
> 
> MMMM...MMMM..MMMMM...LOOK at that leather!!!!!
> View attachment 1815240
> 
> 
> And it couldn't possibly be "Traditional" without BQP in the hiz-ooouse!!! WOOT!!!*
> View attachment 1815242
> 
> 
> *Guilty?....oooohhh, yessss darling!!! Very Very GUILTY!!! I LOVE RM!!! (and Gilt Groupe! lol)*
> View attachment 1815238
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm POOPED! Thanks so much for letting me share...OVER and OUT!!!*



 all the action pics


----------



## beagly911

Ok, my RM isn't out and about but the pic is just too cute!!!

BJ (BlackJack, our contruction site rescue, skinny beyond belief)...comfy and happy in his new life!!!....







Jetsetter Mini with BJ curled up on its leopard print bag!


----------



## doi

*disco*!!  Great to see you back here!  Love your action shots!

*beagly*...so cute!!!  Love this shot!  Miss having a cat...


----------



## discoAMOUR

beagly911 said:


> WOW great pics disco!!!  So envious of your collection!!!



Thanks so much Beagly!!! I LOVE so many RM pieces that are so lovely...I'm glad I could make these my own. 




beagly911 said:


> Ok, my RM isn't out and about but the pic is just too cute!!!
> 
> BJ (BlackJack, our contruction site rescue, skinny beyond belief)...comfy and happy in his new life!!!....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jetsetter Mini with BJ curled up on its leopard print bag!



ok...ADORABLE!!! look at that little cutiepie...and your cat is adorable too! lol love em both!


----------



## discoAMOUR

lvsweetness said:


> all the action pics



Thanks love!!! It's so much fun. I have a HUGE pile-up of old action shots to post...one day at a time. I don't wanna over do it. No need to impress my vanity on everyone else! LOLOLOL  Too much Disco can be bad. lololol



doi said:


> *disco*!!  Great to see you back here!  Love your action shots!



Thanks so much babe! Feels good to be posting and sharing again.


----------



## emei

[





beagly911 said:


> Cute look, great for holiday!


Thank you....



travelerscloset said:


> Perfect holiday bag *emei*!  I also bring my swing whenever I need my hands free  a perfect cross body!


swing is really convenience to use, a perfect bag, love it.....



doi said:


> Miss browsing around here!  You all look wonderful with your bags!!
> 
> *traveler*, you always manage to make me want a Charcoal Patent MAM whenever I see yours.  Keep me away from your closet!!
> 
> *emei*, your look is so perfect for vacation!  I'm so envious of the holiday trip!  I need one.  Lol.



Thank you, but bring baby to Bangkok really tired, I really wish to have one more relaxing holiday.........


----------



## travelerscloset

Woot woot!!! Keep'em coming!  The texture of your MACs are amazing!  





discoAMOUR said:


> *Wouldn't be the 4th without some BOMBASTIC BLING!!!!! *
> *Featuring Deborah Lippmann's Boom Boom Pow as a french mani and my RMs!!!*
> *
> View attachment 1815239
> View attachment 1815241
> *
> 
> *MMMM...MMMM..MMMMM...LOOK at that leather!!!!!*
> *
> View attachment 1815240
> *
> 
> *And it couldn't possibly be "Traditional" without BQP in the hiz-ooouse!!! WOOT!!!*
> View attachment 1815242
> 
> 
> *Guilty?....oooohhh, yessss darling!!! Very Very GUILTY!!! I LOVE RM!!! (and Gilt Groupe! lol)*
> View attachment 1815238
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm POOPED! Thanks so much for letting me share...OVER and OUT!!!*


----------



## travelerscloset

Awwww... you got me teary eyed there with BJ's story!  It's so heart warming that you rescued this cute lil thing!   

Oh and of course you got me salivating again with your jetsetter, lol.





beagly911 said:


> Ok, my RM isn't out and about but the pic is just too cute!!!
> 
> BJ (BlackJack, our contruction site rescue, skinny beyond belief)...comfy and happy in his new life!!!....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jetsetter Mini with BJ curled up on its leopard print bag!


----------



## travelerscloset

*After office, rushed to FIL's 58th birthday party with GA Mattie*


----------



## JennyErin

discoAMOUR said:


> *Wouldn't be the 4th without some BOMBASTIC BLING!!!!! *
> *Featuring Deborah Lippmann's Boom Boom Pow as a french mani and my RMs!!!*
> *
> View attachment 1815239
> View attachment 1815241
> *
> 
> *MMMM...MMMM..MMMMM...LOOK at that leather!!!!!*
> *
> View attachment 1815240
> *
> 
> *And it couldn't possibly be "Traditional" without BQP in the hiz-ooouse!!! WOOT!!!*
> View attachment 1815242
> 
> 
> *Guilty?....oooohhh, yessss darling!!! Very Very GUILTY!!! I LOVE RM!!! (and Gilt Groupe! lol)*
> View attachment 1815238
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm POOPED! Thanks so much for letting me share...OVER and OUT!!!*


 
Love all the new pics Disco!! Your quilted MAC looks so lovely! I just want to hug it!


----------



## JennyErin

beagly911 said:


> Ok, my RM isn't out and about but the pic is just too cute!!!
> 
> BJ (BlackJack, our contruction site rescue, skinny beyond belief)...comfy and happy in his new life!!!....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jetsetter Mini with BJ curled up on its leopard print bag!


 
Love this pic!! Your kitty is a total cutie!


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *After office, rushed to FIL's 58th birthday party with GA Mattie*


 
Looking fab as always Travelers!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Jenny*!  


JennyErin said:


> Looking fab as always Travelers!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> *After office, rushed to FIL's 58th birthday party with GA Mattie*



goddamn i need a mattie!!! looking so chill and chic mama!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Aw thanks love!
Yez you do need one!  You'll love the mattie!  So many pockets, amazing shape and comfortably sits on the shoulders!


discoAMOUR said:


> goddamn i need a mattie!!! looking so chill and chic mama!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> Aw thanks love!
> Yez you do need one!  You'll love the mattie!  So many pockets, amazing shape and comfortably sits on the shoulders!



yea, that's the thing, i don't really like shoulder bags, cuz i overstuff them and they hurt. rather carry bricks in my hands in a satchel of in the crook of my arm. that's why i like the devote i can do that to instead of shoulder wear all the time. how does the mattie hang when in your hands or crook of the arms..does it hang too low to the ground? ooo i really want one, just can't bare a bag that's for shoulders only. i don't even wear my darling, but can't part with it...too hot.


----------



## someday681

Here is my new luggage cupid from the last Gilt sale.  I really like the color and distressed look of the leather. I just hope it wears well.

I'm 5'9 and 38 weeks preggo for reference:


----------



## Esquared72

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> yea, that's the thing, i don't really like shoulder bags, cuz i overstuff them and they hurt. rather carry bricks in my hands in a satchel of in the crook of my arm. that's why i like the devote i can do that to instead of shoulder wear all the time. how does the mattie hang when in your hands or crook of the arms..does it hang too low to the ground? ooo i really want one, just can't bare a bag that's for shoulders only. i don't even wear my darling, but can't part with it...too hot.



Mattie works great on the crook of the arm or hand held. I do it all the time, especially in winter with thick coats. You would LOVE having all those pockets to stuff!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

eehlers said:


> Mattie works great on the crook of the arm or hand held. I do it all the time, especially in winter with thick coats. You would LOVE having all those pockets t. o stuff!!



Thanks so much eehlers! I think I'm gonna take a plunge one day, I hope! Eeki can't wait to see all those pockets!!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

someday681 said:


> Here is my new luggage cupid from the last Gilt sale.  I really like the color and distressed look of the leather. I just hope it wears well.
> 
> I'm 5'9 and 38 weeks preggo for reference:



CONGRATSSS!!!! Gorgeous baby-bump! And Cupid looks great on you too!


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Midnight in the Village at 1849, getting drinks and wings, with my Hardrocks (B&W Croc MAC)! WOOT! She's so pretty--LOOOVE this BAG! She never lets me down.*


----------



## Esquared72

Getting ready for work (one of these days I'll take an action shot AFTER I dry my hair) with Warm Gray MAC. Digging the little bags this week!


----------



## someday681

discoAMOUR said:


> CONGRATSSS!!!! Gorgeous baby-bump! And Cupid looks great on you too!



Thanks!!


----------



## missmoz

eehlers said:


> Getting ready for work (one of these days I'll take an action shot AFTER I dry my hair) with Warm Gray MAC. Digging the little bags this week!



Lookin good!  That MAC looks so great with your outfit.  I'm such a softie when it comes to grey bags.


----------



## Esquared72

missmoz said:


> Lookin good!  That MAC looks so great with your outfit.  I'm such a softie when it comes to grey bags.



Thanks!  Gray is my favorite color (though I guess it's technically a shade!).


----------



## discoAMOUR

eehlers said:


> Getting ready for work (one of these days I'll take an action shot AFTER I dry my hair) with Warm Gray MAC. Digging the little bags this week!



I'm still diggin the short hair on you! MACs are the best. Seriously.


----------



## Esquared72

discoAMOUR said:


> I'm still diggin the short hair on you! MACs are the best. Seriously.



Thanks, Disco!  I don't know why I waited so long to chop my hair - I looove this  length.  So easy to take care of!!

And, I agree, MAC rocks!


----------



## travelerscloset

ITA agree with eehlers!  Mattie is also perfect by the crook of your arm  Can't wait for you to try one!


discoAMOUR said:


> yea, that's the thing, i don't really like shoulder bags, cuz i overstuff them and they hurt. rather carry bricks in my hands in a satchel of in the crook of my arm. that's why i like the devote i can do that to instead of shoulder wear all the time. how does the mattie hang when in your hands or crook of the arms..does it hang too low to the ground? ooo i really want one, just can't bare a bag that's for shoulders only. i don't even wear my darling, but can't part with it...too hot.


 

You and the Cupid are lovely *someday*!  I'm excited for you on the baby!


someday681 said:


> Here is my new luggage cupid from the last Gilt sale. I really like the color and distressed look of the leather. I just hope it wears well.
> 
> I'm 5'9 and 38 weeks preggo for reference:


 



Love the new do *disco*!  Sexy!



discoAMOUR said:


> *Midnight in the Village at 1849, getting drinks and wings, with my Hardrocks (B&W Croc MAC)! WOOT! She's so pretty--LOOOVE this BAG! She never lets me down.*
> 
> View attachment 1817546
> View attachment 1817547
> 
> View attachment 1817541


 


Oh, wet or dry hair *ee*, you look great!  That warm gray MAC is so gorgeous!


eehlers said:


> Getting ready for work (one of these days I'll take an action shot AFTER I dry my hair) with Warm Gray MAC. Digging the little bags this week!


----------



## sandc

discoAMOUR said:


> *BHZ MAM on the way to, and at the doctor's office...
> View attachment 1815164
> 
> 
> She's already starting to break in so lovely!!!*
> View attachment 1815165
> 
> 
> *Powdering our nose before catching the train...*
> View attachment 1815166
> 
> 
> *ALLLL ABOOOOARD!!! Who doesn't love Grand Central Station?!?!?*
> View attachment 1815168
> 
> View attachment 1815167





discoAMOUR said:


> *Midnight in the Village at 1849, getting drinks and wings, with my Hardrocks (B&W Croc MAC)! WOOT! She's so pretty--LOOOVE this BAG! She never lets me down.*
> 
> View attachment 1817546
> View attachment 1817547
> 
> View attachment 1817541



Yay!! Disco's back with action shots!   Of course I love them all, but I'm ony quoting two.   Love the haze leathers. I could never part with my PH.

And how cute are your with your straight hair!

I've been so lazy about switching bags and taking actions shots. I've been hauling my LV azur mm for a couple weeks now during the week. It's so good for a work tote. Then on the weekends I end up in my swing or a mam.  I really need to start using my MJ single more too. So many bags....so little time....


----------



## sandc

someday681 said:


> Here is my new luggage cupid from the last Gilt sale.  I really like the color and distressed look of the leather. I just hope it wears well.
> 
> I'm 5'9 and 38 weeks preggo for reference:



I really like that luggage color!  Your baby bump is cute too.


----------



## Denverite

discoAMOUR said:


> I'm still diggin the short hair on you! MACs are the best. Seriously.





eehlers said:


> And, I agree, MAC rocks!



I've been thinking lately that I really need to try a MAC (I'm shocked that I haven't bought one ever). I always thought they would be too small, but judging by the pics on here, I might actually love it! I  have looked online for them and get so overwhelmed with the different styles and colors, but you ladies have just inspired me to start the search again.


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> Yay!! Disco's back with action shots!   Of course I love them all, but I'm ony quoting two.   Love the haze leathers. I could never part with my PH.
> 
> And how cute are your with your straight hair!
> 
> I've been so lazy about switching bags and taking actions shots. I've been hauling my LV azur mm for a couple weeks now during the week. It's so good for a work tote. Then on the weekends I end up in my swing or a mam.  I really need to start using my MJ single more too. So many bags....so little time....



Thanks babe!!! those totes in that wide open shape are awesome for every day use. i've been mostly wearing my longchamp le pliage to stuff whatever in it and run. you don't even have to care if it gets beat up. I really like your black swing--the leather feels amazing on it. And you MUST wear that single more often. It's too cute to be wrapped up in it's dustbag. Work it, mama!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Denverite said:


> I've been thinking lately that I really need to try a MAC (I'm shocked that I haven't bought one ever). I always thought they would be too small, but judging by the pics on here, I might actually love it! I  have looked online for them and get so overwhelmed with the different styles and colors, but you ladies have just inspired me to start the search again.



Oh yesss, you must get a MAC. Fits so much and is cute as heck. When I wear my MACs I can't stop staring at them and touching them, and i take so many pics of them because they are so adorable and pretty. You will definitely fall in love. The MAC is a great purse. Sometimes a little bit heavy if you over pack, but no where near as heavy as MAB or MAM. Great luck finding one that you'll love...you just might end up with more than one or two. They are truly addictive.


----------



## loveuga

Looking awesome, ladies!


----------



## kiwishopper

discoAMOUR said:


> *Midnight in the Village at 1849, getting drinks and wings, with my Hardrocks (B&W Croc MAC)! WOOT! She's so pretty--LOOOVE this BAG! She never lets me down.*
> 
> View attachment 1817546
> View attachment 1817547
> 
> View attachment 1817541



Looking so pretty!!


----------



## someday681

travelerscloset said:


> You and the Cupid are lovely *someday*!  I'm excited for you on the baby!





sandc said:


> I really like that luggage color!  Your baby bump is cute too.



Thank you!! My csection is scheduled for next Friday. One week left!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

kiwishopper said:


> Looking so pretty!!



Thanks so much sweetie!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> ITA agree with eehlers!  Mattie is also perfect by the crook of your arm  Can't wait for you to try one!



yea totally want one. that teal is da bomb! i want that kind for sure.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Yesterday I wore the M&S blouse my brother gave me with Cheetah MAM*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Today I cheated with Balenciaga Viuex Rose City *


----------



## MissRed

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Today I cheated with Balenciaga Viuex Rose City



Travelers, you look so fabulous....and the bag too!  I love the entire look!


----------



## Zombie Girl

I couldn't agree more!!



discoAMOUR said:


> Oh yesss, you must get a MAC. Fits so much and is cute as heck. When I wear my MACs I can't stop staring at them and touching them, and i take so many pics of them because they are so adorable and pretty. You will definitely fall in love. The MAC is a great purse. Sometimes a little bit heavy if you over pack, but no where near as heavy as MAB or MAM. Great luck finding one that you'll love...you just might end up with more than one or two. They are truly addictive.


----------



## kiwishopper

Off RM topic but you look AMAZING here~~ ~



travelerscloset said:


> *Today I cheated with Balenciaga Viuex Rose City *


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *kiw*i! lol, Right post in the wrong thread! It's embarassing, lol ... got dizzy already with all the photos I posted! 





kiwishopper said:


> Off RM topic but you look AMAZING here~~ ~


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> *Yesterday I wore the M&S blouse my brother gave me with Cheetah MAM*



yummy calfhair...that mam is hot. RM did cheetah right when she made this print.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *disco*!  Yez!  the cheetah print on the calfhair is ahhhhmazing!


discoAMOUR said:


> yummy calfhair...that mam is hot. RM did cheetah right when she made this print.


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Black Haze MAM went....window shopping!!! EEEEEEK!

Awhile ago at Nordstrom Rack at Union Square...




Trying on RM Toki tote with pyramid studs for kicks...



Powdering our nose in the NR restroom...of course BH is checking herself out in the mirror...



Getting on the 6 train uptown, heading home...*


----------



## travelerscloset

You and BH Zip MAM are GORGEOUS!!!  I love your skirt & shoes too!



discoAMOUR said:


> *Black Haze MAM went....window shopping!!! EEEEEEK!*
> 
> *Awhile ago at Nordstrom Rack at Union Square...*
> *
> View attachment 1820293
> View attachment 1820297
> *
> 
> *Trying on RM Toki tote with pyramid studs for kicks...*
> *
> View attachment 1820294
> *
> 
> *Powdering our nose in the NR restroom...of course BH is checking herself out in the mirror...*
> *
> View attachment 1820296
> *
> 
> *Getting on the 6 train uptown, heading home...*
> View attachment 1820295


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> You and BH Zip MAM are GORGEOUS!!!  I love your skirt & shoes too!



Thank so much Traveler. I love that skirt. I've actually had it since I was a teenager. That wrap skirt is still in perfect condition! lol the pattern is so much fun.


----------



## Esquared72

It just wouldn't be an eehlers' patented action shot without wet hair...

Getting ready to run errands and have lunch with DH (he's home from his business trip - yay!) and carrying my RM HG, lovely Lady Jade Mattie. And for a fun kick, decided to wear my avocado green Merrells. 

And on a happy note, all the healthy eating and exercise paid off this past week - down 3 pounds!  Still about 30 to go but it's a good start.


----------



## travelerscloset

ITA!  That's your signature ee and I wouldn't have it any other way!  I love your fresh look always!

I love your Merrells! A perfect match to Jadey! 


eehlers said:


> *It just wouldn't be an eehlers' patented action shot without wet hair...*
> 
> Getting ready to run errands and have lunch with DH (he's home from his business trip - yay!) and carrying my RM HG, lovely Lady Jade Mattie. And for a fun kick, decided to wear my avocado green Merrells.
> 
> And on a happy note, all the healthy eating and exercise paid off this past week - down 3 pounds!  Still about 30 to go but it's a good start.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Movie night with DH and kids this rainy evening.  Carried Royal Blue Basketweave MAB  *


----------



## kiwishopper

First of all *Miss Disco*, I LOVE how you always use pink text! I knew instantly it's you! lol
And secondly, your black haze MAM is so pretty!!! I love the unique leather texture of this bag!! 



discoAMOUR said:


> *Black Haze MAM went....window shopping!!! EEEEEEK!*
> 
> *Awhile ago at Nordstrom Rack at Union Square...*
> *
> View attachment 1820293
> View attachment 1820297
> *
> 
> *Trying on RM Toki tote with pyramid studs for kicks...*
> *
> View attachment 1820294
> *
> 
> *Powdering our nose in the NR restroom...of course BH is checking herself out in the mirror...*
> *
> View attachment 1820296
> *
> 
> *Getting on the 6 train uptown, heading home...*
> View attachment 1820295


----------



## discoAMOUR

kiwishopper said:


> First of all *Miss Disco*, I LOVE how you always use pink text! I knew instantly it's you! lol
> And secondly, your black haze MAM is so pretty!!! I love the unique leather texture of this bag!!



awwww shucks! 
Thanks so much sweetie!  I love black haze--the haze leathers are incredibly durable and beautiful.


----------



## Zombie Girl

Wish there was a NR around here!  Your Black Haze MAM is gorgeous!!



discoAMOUR said:


> *Black Haze MAM went....window shopping!!! EEEEEEK!
> 
> Awhile ago at Nordstrom Rack at Union Square...
> View attachment 1820293
> View attachment 1820297
> 
> 
> Trying on RM Toki tote with pyramid studs for kicks...
> View attachment 1820294
> 
> 
> Powdering our nose in the NR restroom...of course BH is checking herself out in the mirror...
> View attachment 1820296
> 
> 
> Getting on the 6 train uptown, heading home...*
> View attachment 1820295


----------



## redweddy

discoAMOUR said:


> *Black Haze MAM went....window shopping!!! EEEEEEK!
> 
> Awhile ago at Nordstrom Rack at Union Square...
> View attachment 1820293
> View attachment 1820297
> 
> 
> Trying on RM Toki tote with pyramid studs for kicks...
> View attachment 1820294
> 
> 
> Powdering our nose in the NR restroom...of course BH is checking herself out in the mirror...
> View attachment 1820296
> 
> 
> Getting on the 6 train uptown, heading home...*
> View attachment 1820295



Love the shoes with your bag!  They're the perfect match!


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:


> It just wouldn't be an eehlers' patented action shot without wet hair...
> 
> Getting ready to run errands and have lunch with DH (he's home from his business trip - yay!) and carrying my RM HG, lovely Lady Jade Mattie. And for a fun kick, decided to wear my avocado green Merrells.
> 
> And on a happy note, all the healthy eating and exercise paid off this past week - down 3 pounds!  Still about 30 to go but it's a good start.



I really love the green on that Jade mattie!  Very nice Eehlers!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Sunday dinner with the family and RBBW MAB *


----------



## kiwishopper

On my blog with hot pink Cupid


----------



## Minkette85

Kiwi, I LOVE your cupid!  I'm a total sucker for that color!


----------



## kiwishopper

Minkette85 said:


> Kiwi, I LOVE your cupid!  I'm a total sucker for that color!



Thanks! It's a nice fresh and happy pink!


----------



## discoAMOUR

kiwishopper said:


> On my blog with hot pink Cupid



kiwi, that bag is so pretty! your pics are always so airy and relaxed, refreshing like. love it.


----------



## thedseer

kiwishopper said:


> On my blog with hot pink Cupid



So pretty-this makes me want a cupid!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

kiwishopper said:


> On my blog with hot pink Cupid



You and the bag look amazing!! I love your entire outfit, especially the beautiful dress!! Was that a recent purchase by chance?


----------



## kiwishopper

scoobiesmomma said:


> You and the bag look amazing!! I love your entire outfit, especially the beautiful dress!! Was that a recent purchase by chance?


 
lol thanks scoobie! It's a "borrow" piece from my ever fasionable mum's closet


----------



## scoobiesmomma

kiwishopper said:


> lol thanks scoobie! It's a "borrow" piece from my ever fasionable mum's closet



Wow, you must have an uber stylish and fashionable Momma!!  Lucky you! I like her style!!


----------



## Esquared72

Just chillin' in my office with my MAB loafers. :sunnies


----------



## thedseer

eehlers said:


> Just chillin' in my office with my MAB loafers. :sunnies


 
ooh, i like these a lot! i'm a flats girl. are these pretty comfy? do they run pretty true to size?


----------



## Esquared72

thedseer said:


> ooh, i like these a lot! i'm a flats girl. are these pretty comfy? do they run pretty true to size?



Thanks!  I'm a flats girl, too, and only wear heels under duress. 

They are comfy!  At first I wasn't sure they would be, but after a couple of wears, they've really broken in and are now super soft and comfortable.  They run very true to size - I wear an 8, bought an 8, and they fit perfectly.


----------



## JennyErin

As per usual everyone is still looking amazing with their RMs!! I love admiring everyones looks!


----------



## aliceanna

Kiwi, I can't get enough of that hot pink Cupid! It's so gorgeous, and you look so chic with it!  

eehlers, your MAB loafers are fab!  

travelerscloset, your RBBW MAB is a beauty! Such a great way to dress up your jeans!


----------



## aliceanna

Dressed up with my Bone Ostrich MAC!  x


----------



## sandc

aliceanna said:


> Dressed up with my Bone Ostrich MAC! x


 
You look great!  Love the bag with that outfit.


----------



## discoAMOUR

aliceanna said:


> Dressed up with my Bone Ostrich MAC!  x



super ADORABLE!


----------



## travelerscloset

You look lovely as ever *kiwi*!  You carry any color perfectly!  





kiwishopper said:


> On my blog with hot pink Cupid


 


Looks so comfy *ee*!


eehlers said:


> Just chillin' in my office with my MAB loafers. :sunnies


 


Thank you *aliceanna*!
I love your mod shot! You're so pretty!


aliceanna said:


> travelerscloset, your RBBW MAB is a beauty! Such a great way to dress up your jeans!





aliceanna said:


> Dressed up with my Bone Ostrich MAC! x


----------



## travelerscloset

*PH Zip MAM on a rainy Tuesday....*






*The sun saw Choco Cream MAM and decided to come out this Wednesday  *


----------



## JennyErin

aliceanna said:


> Dressed up with my Bone Ostrich MAC! x


 
Gorgeous outfit!!


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *PH Zip MAM on a rainy Tuesday....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The sun saw Choco Cream MAM and decided to come out this Wednesday  *


 
Travelers that bone and choco MAM is stunning!!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> *PH Zip MAM on a rainy Tuesday....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The sun saw Choco Cream MAM and decided to come out this Wednesday  *



Honk! Honk!! ! Someone's looking good!


----------



## kiwishopper

Jenny you look amazing! Everything looks so beautiful 



aliceanna said:


> Dressed up with my Bone Ostrich MAC!  x


----------



## kaits33

aliceanna said:
			
		

> Dressed up with my Bone Ostrich MAC!  x



You look fab!


----------



## kaits33

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> PH Zip MAM on a rainy Tuesday....
> 
> The sun saw Choco Cream MAM and decided to come out this Wednesday



Travelers you have amazing bags! And you carry them so gorgeously!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Jenny*, *disco*, *kaits*!  My RMs make me look good 



JennyErin said:


> Travelers that bone and choco MAM is stunning!!!!


 


discoAMOUR said:


> Honk! Honk!! ! Someone's looking good!


 


kaits33 said:


> Travelers you have amazing bags! And you carry them so gorgeously!


----------



## travelerscloset

*At last, the sun decided to shine all day!  

Jade Mattie waiting for an appointment...





Love the leather!*


----------



## scoobiesmomma

I am in still in awe of the Choc BW MAM!! I can't get over how gorgeous it it!


travelerscloset said:


> *PH Zip MAM on a rainy Tuesday....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The sun saw Choco Cream MAM and decided to come out this Wednesday  *



Jade looks so lovely! Love your blouse too! 


travelerscloset said:


> *At last, the sun decided to shine all day!
> 
> Jade Mattie waiting for an appointment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the leather!*


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> *At last, the sun decided to shine all day!
> 
> Jade Mattie waiting for an appointment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the leather!*



Wheeeee!!!!  She's just so purty!  Looks AWESOME on you, TC!


----------



## thedseer

travelerscloset said:


> *At last, the sun decided to shine all day! *
> 
> *Jade Mattie waiting for an appointment...*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Love the leather!*


 
beautiful!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

So pretty! I feel like this jade green colour feels very "royal" to me! Like it ha so much pride to it...it's hard to describe 




travelerscloset said:


> *At last, the sun decided to shine all day!
> 
> Jade Mattie waiting for an appointment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the leather!*


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> *At last, the sun decided to shine all day! *
> 
> *Jade Mattie waiting for an appointment...*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Love the leather!*


 
Since you already know I love the mams, I will reply to this thread. Love this mattie on you!  I'm not usually a green bag person, but this looks great!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *scoobiesmomma*!  Choc BW MAM is beyond words, I've gone through a lot of threads and this one I adopted from cee is never before posted.  It's one of a kind!
The blouse is one of my fave  I got it from Zara.


scoobiesmomma said:


> I am in still in awe of the Choc BW MAM!! I can't get over how gorgeous it it!
> Jade looks so lovely! Love your blouse too!


 

Super pretty *eehlers*!  Thank you!


eehlers said:


> Wheeeee!!!! She's just so purty! Looks AWESOME on you, TC!


 

Thank you *thedseer*!


thedseer said:


> beautiful!!!


 

Thank you *kiwi*! Your description is so apt for jade!  It's really like royalty!  It has a quiet grandeur aura 


kiwishopper said:


> So pretty! I feel like this jade green colour feels very "royal" to me! Like it ha so much pride to it...it's hard to describe


 

Thank you *sandc*!  Hmmm, not into green?  You can rock any color girl!  I can imagine a green MAM on you now - beautiful!


sandc said:


> Since you already know I love the mams, I will reply to this thread. Love this mattie on you! I'm not usually a green bag person, but this looks great!


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *At last, the sun decided to shine all day!
> 
> Jade Mattie waiting for an appointment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the leather!*



Beautiful Travelers!!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Jenny*!


JennyErin said:


> Beautiful Travelers!!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Emerald MAB was my shopping buddy awhile ago...*


----------



## kiwishopper

Woo woo woo here comes another royalty!! I love this colour even MORE than the jade!! 



travelerscloset said:


> *Emerald MAB was my shopping buddy awhile ago...*


----------



## blackcat777

travelerscloset said:


> *Emerald MAB was my shopping buddy awhile ago...*



Love your Emerald travelers!


----------



## discoAMOUR

fun pics *traveler*! jade is super aweome! leather looks incredible. you wear green really well. looks great against your skintone.


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Friday Night Margaritas at Lucy's...with my good friend Ahu and my lovely close pal Hardrocks, the B&W Croc MAC!!!



the guava margarita was really really realllllyyy goood!!!


Someone spilled shots...it was meeee! :tispy: now THAT'S alcohol abuse!  Cheese! *


----------



## discoAMOUR

*What I wore...it thunder-stormed really badly in Queens, and when I reached 34th St, it was HOT as HELL!!! oh maaan! I'm ALWAYS overdressed! *


----------



## sandc

discoAMOUR said:


> *Friday Night Margaritas at Lucy's...with my good friend Ahu and my lovely close pal Hardrocks, the B&W Croc MAC!!!
> 
> View attachment 1830300
> 
> the guava margarita was really really realllllyyy goood!!!
> 
> 
> Someone spilled shots...it was meeee! :tispy: now THAT'S alcohol abuse!  Cheese! *
> View attachment 1830301
> View attachment 1830302



Hey, I recognize that MAC.   Lookin great as always!  You're making me want a margarita!   Less than a month until I'm there!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> Hey, I recognize that MAC.   Lookin great as always!  You're making me want a margarita!   Less than a month until I'm there!!



And I know what we're gonna doooooo!!!!!! Lobster Sandwiches, Margaritas, Cupcakes....lots of walking to see lots of stuff! lol It'll be so much fun, like before but better, because I won't fall asleep on the wrong train! lololol! Can't wait!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *kiwi*!  ITA, RM greens are so regal  


kiwishopper said:


> Woo woo woo here comes another royalty!! I love this colour even MORE than the jade!!


 

Thank yo *blackat*!


blackcat777 said:


> Love your Emerald travelers!


 

Me, fun?  You invented the word fun girl and I'm just a lowly desciple, lol.
I love the new MAC action shots!  


discoAMOUR said:


> fun pics *traveler*! jade is super aweome! leather looks incredible. you wear green really well. looks great against your skintone.


----------



## Denverite

discoAMOUR said:


> *What I wore...it thunder-stormed really badly in Queens, and when I reached 34th St, it was HOT as HELL!!! oh maaan! I'm ALWAYS overdressed! *
> View attachment 1830315



That MAC is amazing, Disco! Is that one a sample?


----------



## discoAMOUR

Denverite said:


> That MAC is amazing, Disco! Is that one a sample?



You know, I've never seen anyone with one, and it never occurred to me that it could be a sample  bag. I bought it last year brand new on the Bonz. I know this patterned leather came out the summer before in 2010, but I don't know if only a few of these MACs were made? In the old RM videos, she shows this leather in a Beloved, but I've never seen anyone wear/post pics of that one either. I have the Black & Blue Croc Rocker that came out in 2010 during that time too, but that rocker I bought on Bonz last fall.  It doesn't say sample on the tag, it says "made in china". it's such a beautiful, structured and durable bag. The more I've been wearing her, the softer the croc is beginning to feel. I love her. She just might be a small sample bag.


----------



## Minkette85

discoAMOUR said:


> *Friday Night Margaritas at Lucy's...with my good friend Ahu and my lovely close pal Hardrocks, the B&W Croc MAC!!!
> 
> View attachment 1830300
> 
> the guava margarita was really really realllllyyy goood!!!
> 
> 
> Someone spilled shots...it was meeee! :tispy: now THAT'S alcohol abuse!  Cheese! *
> View attachment 1830301
> View attachment 1830302



*Disco*- I am in LOVE with your bag!  I also love your outfit, especially your scarf!  Cute!


----------



## Delta912




----------



## Minkette85

Delta912 said:


>



Super cute Delta!  Is that a red or pink?  I can't tell from the pic.  Either way I love it!


----------



## travelerscloset

The hw looks great against the rich color!  Your toes are cute too!



Delta912 said:


>


----------



## discoAMOUR

Minkette85 said:


> *Disco*- I am in LOVE with your bag!  I also love your outfit, especially your scarf!  Cute!



Thank so much!!!  

The scarf is Calvin Klein from Nordstrom's Rack for about $15 on super sale!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Delta912 said:


>



cute...i love shots from the lap!


----------



## Delta912

travelerscloset said:


> The hw looks great against the rich color! Your toes are cute too!


salamat sa'yo.... superb ang mga bag collections mo huh! keep posting Ok!


----------



## Delta912

discoAMOUR said:


> cute...i love shots from the lap!


thankyou Sweetie...


----------



## Delta912

Minkette85 said:


> Super cute Delta! Is that a red or pink? I can't tell from the pic. Either way I love it!


thankyou...


----------



## AJ1025

travelerscloset said:


> *Emerald MAB was my shopping buddy awhile ago...*



Green is really a great color on you, travelers!!  I always love your Pine City and the Emerald MAB is spectacular on you, too!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hey!  Another Filipina in the house! Thank you *Delta*! 


Delta912 said:


> salamat sa'yo.... superb ang mga bag collections mo huh! keep posting Ok!


 

Thank you *AJ*! Ooh, the leather on the Pine City is inexplicable and the Emerald MAB is such a classic!  


AJ1025 said:


> Green is really a great color on you, travelers!! I always love your Pine City and the Emerald MAB is spectacular on you, too!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Went to "Max's Restaurant" with Magenta Croc trim MAM to pay the downpayment for my youngest's 1st birthday... 





...then I went to "Let's Face It" to have a facial/mani/pedi *


----------



## Esquared72

Black MAM is heading to Orlando today for a business trip, which includes a behind the scenes tour at Disney. She's quite excited about meeting Mickey!


----------



## travelerscloset

I love that MAM!!! Woohoo! Enjoy the trip!  Yay, plenty of action shots eh?!





eehlers said:


> Black MAM is heading to Orlando today for a business trip, which includes a behind the scenes tour at Disney. She's quite excited about meeting Mickey!


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> I love that MAM!!! Woohoo! Enjoy the trip!  Yay, plenty of action shots eh?!



I'll make sure to take plenty of pics of her adventures! We are staying at Disney Boardwalk Inn...I've never stayed at a Disney hotel before, and given I work in hospitality, I'm looking forward to seeing how they do things. Too bad it's work and not vacation!


----------



## travelerscloset

uh oh, They better be ready with your lazer vision eyes!
lol, I know what you mean! But if there's a will, there's a way!  Squeeze in some R&R in there! 



eehlers said:


> I'll make sure to take plenty of pics of her adventures! We are staying at Disney Boardwalk Inn...I've never stayed at a Disney hotel before, and *given I work in hospitality, I'm looking forward to seeing how they do things. Too bad it's work and not vacation!*


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> *Went to "Max's Restaurant" with Magenta Croc trim MAM to pay the downpayment for my youngest's 1st birthday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...then I went to "Let's Face It" to have a facial/mani/pedi *



fun day and purse! love pink!


----------



## discoAMOUR

eehlers said:


> Black MAM is heading to Orlando today for a business trip, which includes a behind the scenes tour at Disney. She's quite excited about meeting Mickey!



gorgeous mam...i love it. have fun and safe flight.


----------



## Esquared72

Having some "good mood food" at the airport. Not so good for my diet, but oh well.


----------



## travelerscloset

I'm salivating over the MAM!


eehlers said:


> Having some "good mood food" at the airport. Not so good for my diet, but oh well.


----------



## travelerscloset

*It's just another manic Monday...*


----------



## sheanabelle

nikki time...


----------



## kiwishopper

Beautiful Nikki and GORGEOUS lace dress! Detail? 
Here is me with my only MAC in red (on my blog) 
p.s. I am very insecure about my muscular legs lol 









sheanabelle said:


> nikki time...


----------



## sheanabelle

kiwishopper said:


> Beautiful Nikki and GORGEOUS lace dress! Detail?
> Here is me with my only MAC in red (on my blog)
> p.s. I am very insecure about my muscular legs lol



Thanks! I love your shorts, and your legs are perfect! The dress is from Urban..maybe a few months ago.


----------



## Esquared72

Hanging out in the hotel room at Disney's Boardwalk Inn.


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:
			
		

> Black MAM is heading to Orlando today for a business trip, which includes a behind the scenes tour at Disney. She's quite excited about meeting Mickey!



Love black mam, love Disney! Such a great place--and behind the scenes sounds awesome! Have fun


----------



## Sparklybags

My new best friend!


----------



## gloryanh

Sparklybags said:


> My new best friend!



Love the bag and your outfit! You look great! Where did you get it, is this recent or awhile ago? I noticed there aren't studs on the strap.


----------



## MAGJES

sheanabelle said:


> nikki time...



Do I spy a gorgeous Noir Nikki??    You wear it so well!



kiwishopper said:


> Beautiful Nikki and GORGEOUS lace dress! Detail?
> Here is me with my only MAC in red (on my blog)
> p.s. I am very insecure about my muscular legs lol



Kiwi - You always look great!  I love RED MACS!!



eehlers said:


> Hanging out in the hotel room at Disney's Boardwalk Inn.



Cute little RM taking a rest!



Sparklybags said:


> My new best friend!


Great Look!  Turquoise is beautiful.


----------



## kiwishopper

Thanks dear Amy 



MAGJES said:


> Do I spy a gorgeous Noir Nikki?? You wear it so well!
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwi - You always look great! I love RED MACS!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute little RM taking a rest!
> 
> 
> Great Look! Turquoise is beautiful.


----------



## PurseLoveSF

It's a perfect day for some Wine Mattie lovin'


----------



## Minkette85

PurseLoveSF said:


> It's a perfect day for some Wine Mattie lovin'



Oh my gosh I'm so jealous!!  It's beautiful!!


----------



## Sparklybags

gloryanh said:


> Love the bag and your outfit! You look great! Where did you get it, is this recent or awhile ago? I noticed there aren't studs on the strap.





Thank you!! I got it from Bonanza so I'm not sure when the bag was originally from!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

You always look so lovely in your pics! So nicely put together and always with an awesome bag! I'm still loving your 'Elsie'! So gorgy!! 


PurseLoveSF said:


> It's a perfect day for some Wine Mattie lovin'


----------



## jian

Beach time!


----------



## lvsweetness

jian said:


> Beach time!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1834917



wow, what beach is this? great photo, looks so pretty


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Awesome pic!!


jian said:


> Beach time!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1834917


----------



## doi

eehlers said:


> Having some "good mood food" at the airport. Not so good for my diet, but oh well.



Dang!  That Black MAM looks goooood!!!




travelerscloset said:


> *It's just another manic Monday...*



Traveler...as usual, RMs look so perfect on you.  

And I kid you not about that Magenta Croc.  




sheanabelle said:


> nikki time...



The Nikki looks great on you!  I suddenly missed mine...




kiwishopper said:


> Beautiful Nikki and GORGEOUS lace dress! Detail?
> Here is me with my only MAC in red (on my blog)
> p.s. I am very insecure about my muscular legs lol



kiwi!  How could you be insecure about your legs!  You've got great legs!!  




Sparklybags said:


> My new best friend!



Looks great on you!  I'm loving all the colors popping out!




PurseLoveSF said:


> It's a perfect day for some Wine Mattie lovin'



You look great, PurseLove!  




jian said:


> Beach time!
> 
> View attachment 1834917



What a spectacular shot!  Nice!


----------



## jian

lvsweetness said:
			
		

> wow, what beach is this? great photo, looks so pretty



It's in Cape Cod ...we just drove around and found this gorgeous place! The weather was not ideal so only very few people there.


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Minkette85 said:


> Oh my gosh I'm so jealous!!  It's beautiful!!



Thanks, *minkette*!! Wine is the most perfect leather ever! 



scoobiesmomma said:


> You always look so lovely in your pics! So nicely put together and always with an awesome bag! I'm still loving your 'Elsie'! So gorgy!!



Aww, thanks, *scoobiesmomma*! You're so sweet!  Elsie got the day off yesterday! 



doi said:


> You look great, PurseLove!



Thank you, *doi*!!  She's one of my favorites!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

jian said:


> Beach time!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1834917



Breathtaking shot! That should be an RM ad!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Here is me and my Bf's days out late last month for his post-B-Day Fun Times doing the little things we love at...

The record store...with "Little Lebowski" shop across the street!!!



Molly's Cupcakes...



And another day...dumplings and pork buns at a little asian spot I love to go to before studio...*


----------



## discoAMOUR

*And the Grand Finale: Cirque Du Soleil Zarkana !!!! 





Later on, dinner at our fav restaurant in Williamsburg!!! Yuummm....most AMAZING mac & cheese EVERRR. And, of course, a Guiness for moi!




then jalepeno corn bread, fabulous pork chops with onion rings, and country fried steak, cabbage, and mashed potatoes...we LOVE to eat together.




What I wore: an adorable striped pleated sundress from Lord & Taylor, multi-colored TB's...and my Nude 5-Zip Clutch with Red Zipper-tape!!!*


----------



## kiwishopper

You pictures are always so cute! Glad you, the BF and all the RMs had a great time 




discoAMOUR said:


> *And the Grand Finale: Cirque Du Soleil Zarkana !!!!
> 
> View attachment 1835740
> 
> 
> 
> Later on, dinner at our fav restaurant in Williamsburg!!! Yuummm....most AMAZING mac & cheese EVERRR. And, of course, a Guiness for moi!
> 
> View attachment 1835741
> 
> 
> then jalepeno corn bread, fabulous pork chops with onion rings, and country fried steak, cabbage, and mashed potatoes...we LOVE to eat together.
> 
> View attachment 1835742
> 
> 
> What I wore: an adorable striped pleated sundress from Lord & Taylor, multi-colored TB's...and my Nude 5-Zip Clutch with Red Zipper-tape!!!*
> 
> View attachment 1835738
> View attachment 1835739


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

discoAMOUR said:


> *And the Grand Finale: Cirque Du Soleil Zarkana !!!!
> 
> View attachment 1835740
> 
> 
> 
> Later on, dinner at our fav restaurant in Williamsburg!!! Yuummm....most AMAZING mac & cheese EVERRR. And, of course, a Guiness for moi!
> 
> View attachment 1835741
> 
> 
> then jalepeno corn bread, fabulous pork chops with onion rings, and country fried steak, cabbage, and mashed potatoes...we LOVE to eat together.
> 
> View attachment 1835742
> 
> 
> What I wore: an adorable striped pleated sundress from Lord & Taylor, multi-colored TB's...and my Nude 5-Zip Clutch with Red Zipper-tape!!!*
> 
> View attachment 1835738
> View attachment 1835739



Awesome!  Love your TB flats!


----------



## VydaVeda

discoAMOUR said:


> *Here is me and my Bf's days out late last month for his post-B-Day Fun Times doing the little things we love at...*
> 
> *The record store...with "Little Lebowski" shop across the street!!!*
> *
> View attachment 1835733
> *
> 
> *Molly's Cupcakes...*
> *
> View attachment 1835734
> *
> 
> *And another day...dumplings and pork buns at a little asian spot I love to go to before studio...*
> View attachment 1835736
> 
> View attachment 1835735


 


discoAMOUR said:


> *And the Grand Finale: Cirque Du Soleil Zarkana !!!! *
> 
> *
> View attachment 1835740
> *
> 
> 
> *Later on, dinner at our fav restaurant in Williamsburg!!! Yuummm....most AMAZING mac & cheese EVERRR. And, of course, a Guiness for moi!*
> 
> *
> View attachment 1835741
> *
> 
> *then jalepeno corn bread, fabulous pork chops with onion rings, and country fried steak, cabbage, and mashed potatoes...we LOVE to eat together.*
> 
> *
> View attachment 1835742
> *
> 
> *What I wore: an adorable striped pleated sundress from Lord & Taylor, multi-colored TB's...and my Nude 5-Zip Clutch with Red Zipper-tape!!!*
> 
> View attachment 1835738
> View attachment 1835739


 

*Disco* .....I always LOVE seeing your shots!!!!!!


----------



## missmoz

discoAMOUR said:


> *And the Grand Finale: Cirque Du Soleil Zarkana !!!!
> 
> View attachment 1835740
> 
> 
> 
> Later on, dinner at our fav restaurant in Williamsburg!!! Yuummm....most AMAZING mac & cheese EVERRR. And, of course, a Guiness for moi!
> 
> View attachment 1835741
> 
> 
> then jalepeno corn bread, fabulous pork chops with onion rings, and country fried steak, cabbage, and mashed potatoes...we LOVE to eat together.
> 
> View attachment 1835742
> 
> 
> What I wore: an adorable striped pleated sundress from Lord & Taylor, multi-colored TB's...and my Nude 5-Zip Clutch with Red Zipper-tape!!!*
> 
> View attachment 1835738
> View attachment 1835739



OMG you are killing me with those food shots.  Looks like you and the BF had a great time!  Has he moved to the city yet?  I remember sometime ago you had mentioned he was living a few hours away.


----------



## discoAMOUR

kiwishopper said:


> You pictures are always so cute! Glad you, the BF and all the RMs had a great time



Thanks so much *kiwi*!!  You're so sweet! I love taking RM Action shots...it's so much fun. people think i'm crazy though. Crazy bag lady obsessed with her things. lol but i am!



Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Awesome!  Love your TB flats!



Thanks *HGG* ...I LOVE the mix of color, patent and suede!!! These are very fun and classy shoes. Can wear them anywhere.



VydaVeda said:


> *Disco* .....I always LOVE seeing your shots!!!!!!



Thanks *Vydaveda*!!!! RM is family, and you just can't exclude family from your pics!!! lol



missmoz said:


> OMG you are killing me with those food shots.  Looks like you and the BF had a great time!  Has he moved to the city yet?  I remember sometime ago you had mentioned he was living a few hours away.



OMG, *missmoz*, the food is soooo good!!! That's at Brooklyn Star on Lorimer in Williamsburg. It's so cute in there--and the food is the most delicious comfort food to the max! seriously. We want to try their fried chicken, but it's only for groups of 4 or so. Darn. We'll have to do take-out sometime and trick them! lol 

My bf didn't move here yet, but we are working on it. He LOVES NYC. I see him once a month still, either upstate or down here. But we will make it happen soon--hopefully this year!!! EEEKKK!!!!  So excited! Thanks so much for asking!!!


----------



## doi

discoAMOUR said:


> *And the Grand Finale: Cirque Du Soleil Zarkana !!!!
> 
> View attachment 1835740
> 
> 
> 
> Later on, dinner at our fav restaurant in Williamsburg!!! Yuummm....most AMAZING mac & cheese EVERRR. And, of course, a Guiness for moi!
> 
> View attachment 1835741
> 
> 
> then jalepeno corn bread, fabulous pork chops with onion rings, and country fried steak, cabbage, and mashed potatoes...we LOVE to eat together.
> 
> View attachment 1835742
> 
> 
> What I wore: an adorable striped pleated sundress from Lord & Taylor, multi-colored TB's...and my Nude 5-Zip Clutch with Red Zipper-tape!!!*
> 
> View attachment 1835738
> View attachment 1835739



Love your action shots, disco!! Love the RMs and that pleated sundress!!! 

You two always seem to have such a great time together! So nice to see that.


----------



## discoAMOUR

doi said:


> Love your action shots, disco!! Love the RMs and that pleated sundress!!!
> 
> You two always seem to have such a great time together! So nice to see that.



Awwwww, *doi*, you make me blush!  We have great times together, it's as easy as breathing. OMG i'm getting flustered just thinking about him. lolol oh my! look what you've started, missy! lolololol You're too sweet!


----------



## Minkette85

discoAMOUR said:


> *And the Grand Finale: Cirque Du Soleil Zarkana !!!!
> 
> View attachment 1835740
> 
> 
> 
> Later on, dinner at our fav restaurant in Williamsburg!!! Yuummm....most AMAZING mac & cheese EVERRR. And, of course, a Guiness for moi!
> 
> View attachment 1835741
> 
> 
> then jalepeno corn bread, fabulous pork chops with onion rings, and country fried steak, cabbage, and mashed potatoes...we LOVE to eat together.
> 
> View attachment 1835742
> 
> 
> What I wore: an adorable striped pleated sundress from Lord & Taylor, multi-colored TB's...and my Nude 5-Zip Clutch with Red Zipper-tape!!!*
> 
> View attachment 1835738
> View attachment 1835739



*Disco* I always love seeing your pictures with your RMs!  Looks like you and the bf had a great time!  Great pictures as always and lastly- I am in LOVE with your shoes! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## travelerscloset

Lovely.  The dress is dreamy 


sheanabelle said:


> nikki time...


 

Nothing to be insecure about *kiwi*!  Sexy!


kiwishopper said:


> Beautiful Nikki and GORGEOUS lace dress! Detail?
> Here is me with my only MAC in red (on my blog)
> p.s. I am very insecure about my muscular legs lol


 


Cool shot *ee*!


eehlers said:


> Hanging out in the hotel room at Disney's Boardwalk Inn.


 


You and MAC are pretty!


Sparklybags said:


> My new best friend!


 


Wine mattie twin! Love your skirt *PurseLove*!


PurseLoveSF said:


> It's a perfect day for some Wine Mattie lovin'


 


*jian*! What an amazing shot!  


jian said:


> Beach time!
> View attachment 1834917


 


I love your photos and the stories, *disco*!  


discoAMOUR said:


> *Here is me and my Bf's days out late last month for his post-B-Day Fun Times doing the little things we love at...*
> 
> *The record store...with "Little Lebowski" shop across the street!!!*
> *
> View attachment 1835733
> *
> 
> *Molly's Cupcakes...*
> *
> View attachment 1835734
> *
> 
> *And another day...dumplings and pork buns at a little asian spot I love to go to before studio...*
> View attachment 1835736
> 
> View attachment 1835735


----------



## discoAMOUR

Minkette85 said:


> *Disco* I always love seeing your pictures with your RMs!  Looks like you and the bf had a great time!  Great pictures as always and lastly- I am in LOVE with your shoes! Thanks for sharing!



Thanks so *minkette*!!! We had a ball just hanging out. Thank you--I love these flats!  But, Giiirrl, now you know you can't go wrong with a hot pair of shoes, am I right?! 



travelerscloset said:


> I love your photos and the stories, *disco*!



Thanks so much *traveler*!  I love being able to share my little adventures with all of you.


----------



## beagly911

discoAMOUR said:


> *And the Grand Finale: Cirque Du Soleil Zarkana !!!! *
> 
> *
> View attachment 1835740
> *
> 
> 
> *Later on, dinner at our fav restaurant in Williamsburg!!! Yuummm....most AMAZING mac & cheese EVERRR. And, of course, a Guiness for moi!*
> 
> *
> View attachment 1835741
> *
> 
> *then jalepeno corn bread, fabulous pork chops with onion rings, and country fried steak, cabbage, and mashed potatoes...we LOVE to eat together.*
> 
> *
> View attachment 1835742
> *
> 
> *What I wore: an adorable striped pleated sundress from Lord & Taylor, multi-colored TB's...and my Nude 5-Zip Clutch with Red Zipper-tape!!!*
> 
> View attachment 1835738
> View attachment 1835739


 Looks like you two have had an awesome summer!!!  You and your RM's look terrific!!!  The food is TDF!!


----------



## christinet

here's my MAC clutch when my friends and I went to the nightmarket! 
she's so pretty! =) white is so hard to take care of.

instagram!


----------



## Esquared72

Buh-bye, Orlando...we are ready to go HOME!


----------



## travelerscloset

You, your friends and the MAC are lovely!


christinet said:


> here's my MAC clutch when my friends and I went to the nightmarket!
> she's so pretty! =) white is so hard to take care of.
> 
> instagram!


 


Surely looks like MAM had fun!


eehlers said:


> Buh-bye, Orlando...we are ready to go HOME!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Wore MAB Grape the other day...*


----------



## sandc

discoAMOUR said:


> *And the Grand Finale: Cirque Du Soleil Zarkana !!!! *
> 
> *
> View attachment 1835740
> *
> 
> 
> *Later on, dinner at our fav restaurant in Williamsburg!!! Yuummm....most AMAZING mac & cheese EVERRR. And, of course, a Guiness for moi!*
> 
> *
> View attachment 1835741
> *
> 
> *then jalepeno corn bread, fabulous pork chops with onion rings, and country fried steak, cabbage, and mashed potatoes...we LOVE to eat together.*
> 
> *
> View attachment 1835742
> *
> 
> *What I wore: an adorable striped pleated sundress from Lord & Taylor, multi-colored TB's...and my Nude 5-Zip Clutch with Red Zipper-tape!!!*
> 
> View attachment 1835738
> View attachment 1835739


 
Love!  All of it.  You looked great in that dress with those TB flats!  And the food...   This is why I always eat my way through NYC when I'm there.  Those onion rings...mac & cheese..Mollys.....Want!


----------



## sandc

christinet said:


> here's my MAC clutch when my friends and I went to the nightmarket!
> she's so pretty! =) white is so hard to take care of.
> 
> instagram!


 
Very pretty!



travelerscloset said:


> *Wore MAB Grape the other day...*


 
I like that with your outfit!  Grape is such a fun pop of color.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *sandc*!  


sandc said:


> I like that with your outfit! Grape is such a fun pop of color.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

travelerscloset said:


> *Wore MAB Grape the other day...*



Love Grape!!


----------



## sandc

Waiting to get my hair cut with Royal MAM.  My toes are painted blue too and I have my leopard shoes on.


----------



## MAGJES

travelerscloset said:


> *Wore MAB Grape the other day...*



What a nice vibrant color!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *MAGJES*  It is lovely color! 





MAGJES said:


> What a nice vibrant color!!


 

The leather and color saturation on the Royal MAM is lovely *sandc*!  Those leopard sandals are sexy!


sandc said:


> Waiting to get my hair cut with Royal MAM. My toes are painted blue too and I have my leopard shoes on.


 


Thanks *scoobiesmomma*!  It's yummy!


scoobiesmomma said:


> Love Grape!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

beagly911 said:


> Looks like you two have had an awesome summer!!!  You and your RM's look terrific!!!  The food is TDF!!



Thanks so much *Beagly*!!! You're so sweet! And the food was seriously TDF! No exaggeration there!



sandc said:


> Love!  All of it.  You looked great in that dress with those TB flats!  And the food...   This is why I always eat my way through NYC when I'm there.  Those onion rings...mac & cheese..Mollys.....Want!



OMG *Sandc*, Thank you!  You know we're gonna get dOOOwn when you get here. Eat up the whole city, , and still have TONS of room for dessert!  That mac & cheese had jalepenos and bacon in it! SUPERB!!! Best mac & cheese i ever had--at the Brooklyn Star--gotta get on that one! And yo have to try this BBQ joint on 23rd Street off 6th or 5th or something...called Hill Country! Texan style----GODDAMN it's gooood!!!!



sandc said:


> Waiting to get my hair cut with Royal MAM.  My toes are painted blue too and I have my leopard shoes on.



Gorgeous navy color...deeply saturated & rich looking--LOVE THAT!!!


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> The leather and color saturation on the Royal MAM is lovely *sandc*!  Those leopard sandals are sexy!



Thanks travelers!  While the color of this bag looks different in different light, it always looks like a nicely saturated color.  I'm so pleased with the bag considering it's the "new school" royal.  



discoAMOUR said:


> OMG *Sandc*, Thank you!  You know we're gonna get dOOOwn when you get here. Eat up the whole city, , and still have TONS of room for dessert!  That mac & cheese had jalepenos and bacon in it! SUPERB!!! Best mac & cheese i ever had--at the Brooklyn Star--gotta get on that one! And yo have to try this BBQ joint on 23rd Street off 6th or 5th or something...called Hill Country! Texan style----GODDAMN it's gooood!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous navy color...deeply saturated & rich looking--LOVE THAT!!!



OMG, you had me at bacon.   I think Brooklyn Star is now on my list. If not next month, in November. Food and purses, I can't wait!  My poor DH. 

My royal mam...thank you! Love it.  It looks navy at night, brighter blue in the day. Perfect!


----------



## VydaVeda

travelerscloset said:


> *Wore MAB Grape the other day...*


 
LOVE the purple!!! You look great as always *Travelers*!!!!


----------



## VydaVeda

sandc said:


> Waiting to get my hair cut with Royal MAM. My toes are painted blue too and I have my leopard shoes on.


 
Love the royal blue MAM & blue toes, leopard combo !!!


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

sandc said:


> Waiting to get my hair cut with Royal MAM.  My toes are painted blue too and I have my leopard shoes on.


That's so pretty.  Such a lovely blue and amazing looking leather.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Vyda Veda*!  I love MABs and your my MAB 


VydaVeda said:


> LOVE the purple!!! You look great as always *Travelers*!!!!


----------



## JennyErin

Everyone looks so amazing with their RMs!! Disco those TB flats with your 3 zip Mac are simply perfection together! Love that pic!


----------



## kaits33

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> Thanks so much Beagly!!! You're so sweet! And the food was seriously TDF! No exaggeration there!
> 
> OMG Sandc, Thank you!  You know we're gonna get dOOOwn when you get here. Eat up the whole city, , and still have TONS of room for dessert!  That mac & cheese had jalepenos and bacon in it! SUPERB!!! Best mac & cheese i ever had--at the Brooklyn Star--gotta get on that one! And yo have to try this BBQ joint on 23rd Street off 6th or 5th or something...called Hill Country! Texan style----GODDAMN it's gooood!!!!
> 
> Gorgeous navy color...deeply saturated & rich looking--LOVE THAT!!!



Love the royal MAM but also looooove the sound of Mac and cheese combined with jalapeños and bacon?!! I must have that! 

I live in Texas so I am lucky in BBQ restaurant options.. Brisket is my fave  this one place by my house has these "brush rolls"-- either spicy shrimp or chicken and jalapeño wrapped up in big fatty piece of bacon fresh off the pit. So good. Mmmmm


----------



## doi

sandc said:


> Waiting to get my hair cut with Royal MAM.  My toes are painted blue too and I have my leopard shoes on.



Like this shot, *sandc*!  The MAM looks fantastic and the touch of animal in the pic is great!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

JennyErin said:


> Everyone looks so amazing with their RMs!! Disco those TB flats with your 3 zip Mac are simply perfection together! Love that pic!



Thanks so much Jenny!!!



kaits33 said:


> Love the royal MAM but also looooove the sound of Mac and cheese combined with jalapeños and bacon?!! I must have that!
> 
> I live in Texas so I am lucky in BBQ restaurant options.. Brisket is my fave  this one place by my house has these "brush rolls"-- either spicy shrimp or chicken and jalapeño wrapped up in big fatty piece of bacon fresh off the pit. So good. Mmmmm



I LOVE brisket!!! It's my fave too!  there's a BBQ place here from a Texan company called Hill Country. SO GOOD!! That one you're talking of seems AWESOME! yummmm i want those bacon wraps!!! Lucky you!!!


----------



## thedseer

sandc said:


> Waiting to get my hair cut with Royal MAM.  My toes are painted blue too and I have my leopard shoes on.



such a great blue!


----------



## luvs*it*

discoAMOUR said:


> *And the Grand Finale: Cirque Du Soleil Zarkana !!!! *
> 
> *
> View attachment 1835740
> *
> 
> 
> *Later on, dinner at our fav restaurant in Williamsburg!!! Yuummm....most AMAZING mac & cheese EVERRR. And, of course, a Guiness for moi!*
> 
> *
> View attachment 1835741
> *
> 
> *then jalepeno corn bread, fabulous pork chops with onion rings, and country fried steak, cabbage, and mashed potatoes...we LOVE to eat together.*
> 
> *
> View attachment 1835742
> *
> 
> *What I wore: an adorable striped pleated sundress from Lord & Taylor, multi-colored TB's...and my Nude 5-Zip Clutch with Red Zipper-tape!!!*
> 
> View attachment 1835738
> View attachment 1835739


 
*~*Your pics are always too cute!! Love your outfit too!!*~*


----------



## fabae

sandc said:


> Waiting to get my hair cut with Royal MAM. My toes are painted blue too and I have my leopard shoes on.


 
Gorgeous bag!  Your shoes and nails are perfect, too!  

Is that the newest royal bag?  I have my eye on that one.  Would you say it's dark - like navy - or closer to cobalt?  (Just wondering if the pics are TTL.)  Thanks!


----------



## sandc

VydaVeda said:


> Love the royal blue MAM & blue toes, leopard combo !!!



Thank you!



GertrudeMcFuzz said:


> That's so pretty.  Such a lovely blue and amazing looking leather.



Thanks!



kaits33 said:


> Love the royal MAM but also looooove the sound of Mac and cheese combined with jalapeños and bacon?!! I must have that!



Thank you, lovin the mam and wanting the mac & cheese! 



doi said:


> Like this shot, *sandc*!  The MAM looks fantastic and the touch of animal in the pic is great!!



Thanks Doi!



thedseer said:


> such a great blue!



Thank you!  It felt like it took me forever, but I found the right blue for me.



fabae said:


> Gorgeous bag!  Your shoes and nails are perfect, too!
> 
> Is that the newest royal bag?  I have my eye on that one.  Would you say it's dark - like navy - or closer to cobalt?  (Just wondering if the pics are TTL.)  Thanks!



Thank you! Yes it is the newest royal.  Here are some pics in the daytime without artificial light.  It is closer to cobalt, but still neutral like navy. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/new-royal-blue-mam-765806.html


----------



## discoAMOUR

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Your pics are always too cute!! Love your outfit too!!*~*



Ooooh thanks so much, *luvsit*!!!  You're so sweet!


----------



## travelerscloset

*It's a non-working holiday and took the opportunity to do some errands with Dark Red MAM...*






*DH and I went to Aggy's bakeshop to order a cake for my son's 1st birthday this coming Saturday.  Can't pass-up the chance to take a shot of the bag-themed cake display, lol.*






*We then went to the mall where there was an exhibit of Filipiniana ternos... I find this traditional dress very elegant...*


----------



## discoAMOUR

FUNNN!!!! LOVe that shade of red so much! looks so rich in color!



travelerscloset said:


> *It's a non-working holiday and took the opportunity to do some errands with Dark Red MAM...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DH and I went to Aggy's bakeshop to order a cake for my son's 1st birthday this coming Saturday.  Can't pass-up the chance to take a shot of the bag-themed cake display, lol.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We then went to the mall where there was an exhibit of Filipiniana ternos... I find this traditional dress very elegant...*


----------



## kiwishopper

Wooo I have always LOVE your dark red MAM! The leather just looks fantastic!! 




travelerscloset said:


> *It's a non-working holiday and took the opportunity to do some errands with Dark Red MAM...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DH and I went to Aggy's bakeshop to order a cake for my son's 1st birthday this coming Saturday. Can't pass-up the chance to take a shot of the bag-themed cake display, lol.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We then went to the mall where there was an exhibit of Filipiniana ternos... I find this traditional dress very elegant...*


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *It's a non-working holiday and took the opportunity to do some errands with Dark Red MAM...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DH and I went to Aggy's bakeshop to order a cake for my son's 1st birthday this coming Saturday. Can't pass-up the chance to take a shot of the bag-themed cake display, lol.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We then went to the mall where there was an exhibit of Filipiniana ternos... I find this traditional dress very elegant...*


 
Great new pics Travelers!! Dark Red MAM also looks good enough to eat!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *disco*, *Kiwi*, *Jenny*!  
Dark Red MAM's color is saturated but not as much as plum but still as nice 



discoAMOUR said:


> FUNNN!!!! LOVe that shade of red so much! looks so rich in color!





kiwishopper said:


> Wooo I have always LOVE your dark red MAM! The leather just looks fantastic!!





JennyErin said:


> Great new pics Travelers!! Dark Red MAM also looks good enough to eat!


----------



## blackcat777

travelerscloset said:


> *It's a non-working holiday and took the opportunity to do some errands with Dark Red MAM...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DH and I went to Aggy's bakeshop to order a cake for my son's 1st birthday this coming Saturday.  Can't pass-up the chance to take a shot of the bag-themed cake display, lol.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We then went to the mall where there was an exhibit of Filipiniana ternos... I find this traditional dress very elegant...*



Ms. dark red is beautiful! Her color kind of reminds me of OS tomato


----------



## thedseer

travelerscloset said:


> *It's a non-working holiday and took the opportunity to do some errands with Dark Red MAM...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DH and I went to Aggy's bakeshop to order a cake for my son's 1st birthday this coming Saturday. Can't pass-up the chance to take a shot of the bag-themed cake display, lol.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We then went to the mall where there was an exhibit of Filipiniana ternos... I find this traditional dress very elegant...*


 
such a great red!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you thedseer   It's a lovely shade of red.


thedseer said:


> such a great red!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *blackcat*!  Succulent red 


blackcat777 said:


> Ms. dark red is beautiful! Her color kind of reminds me of OS tomato


----------



## sandc

It looks sort of purple in the hotel room lighting with a flash, but it's my Royal MAM.  We were oot for a drag race and headed to dinner.


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> It looks sort of purple in the hotel room lighting with a flash, but it's my Royal MAM.  We were oot for a drag race and headed to dinner.



WOOT WOOT Drag Racing!!! Love the mam! Is she riding too? lol


----------



## sandc

discoAMOUR said:


> WOOT WOOT Drag Racing!!! Love the mam! Is she riding too? lol



  Only in the truck that tows the trailer that holds the race car.


----------



## sandc

DH and I went bowling tonight. Neither one of us has bowled in years, so I won't tell you the scores.  Royal MAM went with us. The pic is really dark, but I'm cracking up at the action shot of DH in the background.


----------



## kiwishopper

Perfect bright day with my large RM Affair with RG


----------



## JennyErin

Sandc love that Royal MAM!! 

Kiwi the red large Affair is stunning on you, as per usual!


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> DH and I went bowling tonight. Neither one of us has bowled in years, so I won't tell you the scores.  Royal MAM went with us. The pic is really dark, but I'm cracking up at the action shot of DH in the background.



bowling is the best...so much fun! i'm glad you two had a good time out.



kiwishopper said:


> Perfect bright day with my large RM Affair with RG



that bag is soooo cute. the color is gorgy!!! cool neutral dress too--love that you can work that dress with anything--nice staple.


----------



## doi

sandc said:


> It looks sort of purple in the hotel room lighting with a flash, but it's my Royal MAM.  We were oot for a drag race and headed to dinner.





sandc said:


> DH and I went bowling tonight. Neither one of us has bowled in years, so I won't tell you the scores.  Royal MAM went with us. The pic is really dark, but I'm cracking up at the action shot of DH in the background.



Wow! Drag racing!  Bowling!  Ohhhh!  You're so fun, *sandc*!  And that Royal MAM is such a beautiful bag!




kiwishopper said:


> Perfect bright day with my large RM Affair with RG



Looking soooo pretty, *kiwi*!  If my daughter saw this pic, she would've said you look like a princess! 




travelerscloset said:


> *It's a non-working holiday and took the opportunity to do some errands with Dark Red MAM...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DH and I went to Aggy's bakeshop to order a cake for my son's 1st birthday this coming Saturday.  Can't pass-up the chance to take a shot of the bag-themed cake display, lol.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We then went to the mall where there was an exhibit of Filipiniana ternos... I find this traditional dress very elegant...*



Aggy's!    I just went there last Tuesday to ask about their doll cake for my daughter's 3rd birthday this coming September (this will be her 2nd birthday cake from Aggy's.  We LOVE their choco moist!).    Would've been awesome to have seen you there with your Dark Red (I was with Black Mini MAC)!


----------



## sandc

doi said:


> Wow! Drag racing!  Bowling!  Ohhhh!  You're so fun, *sandc*!  And that Royal MAM is such a beautiful bag!



 Thanks Doi!  We have been busy with activities lately!



discoAMOUR said:


> bowling is the best...so much fun! i'm glad you two had a good time out.
> 
> .



DH asked the other night if I wanted to go on a "hot date" and we ended up picking bowling.   We were so bad it was hilarious.  



kiwishopper said:


> Perfect bright day with my large RM Affair with RG



So pretty!  That red affair is the perfect pop of color and I love it!  You always look fantastic!



JennyErin said:


> Sandc love that Royal MAM!!



Thank you!!


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the action shots *sandc*!  Fun!


sandc said:


> DH and I went bowling tonight. Neither one of us has bowled in years, so I won't tell you the scores.  Royal MAM went with us. The pic is really dark, but I'm cracking up at the action shot of DH in the background.




Your dress and sandals are so pretty *kiwi*!  The RM Affair completes the gorgeous look!


kiwishopper said:


> Perfect bright day with my large RM Affair with RG





Wow!  I LOOOVE Aggy's choco moist!  Did you go to the one inside BF?  


doi said:


> Aggy's!    I just went there last Tuesday to ask about their doll cake for my daughter's 3rd birthday this coming September (this will be her 2nd birthday cake from Aggy's.  We LOVE their choco moist!).    Would've been awesome to have seen you there with your Dark Red (I was with Black Mini MAC)!


----------



## kiwishopper

Thanks everyone  love to come here and see everyone rocking their RM as well! One of my favourite threads!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Ok, ok... I was at the verge of bursting into laughter when I took the photo because I know I've posted a ton of pictures with this blouse and pants.  I'm fashion challenged as most of you will notice... If I have boiled down bag rotation into a science, I'd have to device a formula on how to do the same for my office clothes. I'm lazy at times that I grab whatever is in my face when I open the dresser, lol.  Please, just look at Tangerine MAB... *


----------



## kiwishopper

I like your casual dressing! There is no problem repeating outfits! Especially for the ones that work 
(p.s. and oh yes I AM also looking at the beautiful tangerine MAB lol )



travelerscloset said:


> *Ok, ok... I was at the verge of bursting into laughter when I took the photo because I know I've posted a ton of pictures with this blouse and pants. I'm fashion challenged as most of you will notice... If I have boiled down bag rotation into a science, I'd have to device a formula on how to do the same for my office clothes. I'm lazy at times that I grab whatever is in my face when I open the dresser, lol. Please, just look at Tangerine MAB... *


----------



## scoobiesmomma

kiwishopper said:


> Perfect bright day with my large RM Affair with RG



This is such a beautiful pairing! I love the soft, flow-y, goddess like dress and the bright pop of colour the Affair adds!


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> *Ok, ok... I was at the verge of bursting into laughter when I took the photo because I know I've posted a ton of pictures with this blouse and pants.  I'm fashion challenged as most of you will notice... If I have boiled down bag rotation into a science, I'd have to device a formula on how to do the same for my office clothes. I'm lazy at times that I grab whatever is in my face when I open the dresser, lol.  Please, just look at Tangerine MAB... *



That MAB is perfect for you! Love it!


----------



## kaits33

kiwishopper said:


> Perfect bright day with my large RM Affair with RG



Pretty!  Love the rosegold hardware on the Affair!


----------



## kiwishopper

My Plum RM MAM and I try out RM's Instagram contest lol (I most likely won't win but oh well....)


----------



## kiwishopper

And this was my entry for yesterday lol


----------



## scoobiesmomma

kiwishopper said:


> My Plum RM MAM and I try out RM's Instagram contest lol (I most likely won't win but oh well....)



Great shot!! Love this pic!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Fabulous photo kiwi!!! Hot stuff.



travelerscloset said:


> *Ok, ok... I was at the verge of bursting into laughter when I took the photo because I know I've posted a ton of pictures with this blouse and pants.  I'm fashion challenged as most of you will notice... If I have boiled down bag rotation into a science, I'd have to device a formula on how to do the same for my office clothes. I'm lazy at times that I grab whatever is in my face when I open the dresser, lol.  Please, just look at Tangerine MAB... *





kiwishopper said:


> My Plum RM MAM and I try out RM's Instagram contest lol (I most likely won't win but oh well....)


----------



## kaits33

kiwishopper said:


> My Plum RM MAM and I try out RM's Instagram contest lol (I most likely won't win but oh well....)



Gorgeous!! And I LOVE Plum MAM!


----------



## ditzyfordaria

kiwishopper said:


> My Plum RM MAM and I try out RM's Instagram contest lol (I most likely won't win but oh well....)


  WOW kiwi. You look sensational!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

kiwishopper said:


> My Plum RM MAM and I try out RM's Instagram contest lol (I most likely won't win but oh well....)



Love this, fingers crossed you win!  Still think this looks like the perfect mam for me.  geez.  lol


----------



## MAGJES

I've been posting MAC mod shots in my MAC thread and since I'm actually wearing this one today - here's my favorite MAC - BQP


----------



## discoAMOUR

MAGJES said:


> I've been posting MAC mod shots in my MAC thread and since I'm actually wearing this one today - here's my favorite MAC - BQP



love the BQP MAC with your red dress and cheetah cardigan! foxy!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

MAGJES said:


> I've been posting MAC mod shots in my MAC thread and since I'm actually wearing this one today - here's my favorite MAC - BQP



You look fabulous!  Love the mac...and the RM bracelet!


----------



## travelerscloset

So über chic *MAGJES*!  I love the entire ensemble!  Hmmm... I think I should take fashion lessons from you 


MAGJES said:


> I've been posting MAC mod shots in my MAC thread and since I'm actually wearing this one today - here's my favorite MAC - BQP


----------



## travelerscloset

*Errands day with DH and Teal Matinee...excuse my son's booty, lol*













*Had to fuel up first ~ Japanese food for lunch!*








*Then Cafe Americano and Mango madness (extremely delish!!!) at Starbucks...*


----------



## MAGJES

travelerscloset said:


> *Errands day with DH and Teal Matinee...excuse my son's booty, lol*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Had to fuel up first ~ Japanese food for lunch!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Then Cafe Americano and Mango madness (extremely delish!!!) at Starbucks...*



 Your son looks like he's having fun !

Teal Mattie is divine - the food's not bad either!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

kiwishopper said:


> Perfect bright day with my large RM Affair with RG


 


travelerscloset said:


> *Ok, ok... I was at the verge of bursting into laughter when I took the photo because I know I've posted a ton of pictures with this blouse and pants. I'm fashion challenged as most of you will notice... If I have boiled down bag rotation into a science, I'd have to device a formula on how to do the same for my office clothes. I'm lazy at times that I grab whatever is in my face when I open the dresser, lol. Please, just look at Tangerine MAB... *


 


MAGJES said:


> I've been posting MAC mod shots in my MAC thread and since I'm actually wearing this one today - here's my favorite MAC - BQP


 


kiwishopper said:


> And this was my entry for yesterday lol


 
*Beautiful ladies!!!!!!! I love all the vibrant colors.*


----------



## P.Y.T.

Yesterday at an "All white event"

*RM "Fling Stud Clutch".*


----------



## kiwishopper

P.Y.T. said:


> Yesterday at an "All white event"
> 
> *RM "Fling Stud Clutch".*



Hot hot hot!! Look at those legs!!!


----------



## blackcat777

P.Y.T. said:


> Yesterday at an "All white event"
> 
> *RM "Fling Stud Clutch".*



WOW you are GORGEOUS! And your Fling clutch and shoes too!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

P.Y.T. said:


> Yesterday at an "All white event"
> 
> *RM "Fling Stud Clutch".*



oooo hot stuff!


----------



## kaits33

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Errands day with DH and Teal Matinee...excuse my son's booty, lol
> 
> Had to fuel up first ~ Japanese food for lunch!
> 
> Then Cafe Americano and Mango madness (extremely delish!!!) at Starbucks...



Mmmm that food looks yummy! And as always- you look so pretty!  Teal Matinee looks fab too!


----------



## lvsweetness

P.Y.T. said:


> Yesterday at an "All white event"
> 
> *RM "Fling Stud Clutch".*



nice!!


----------



## lvsweetness

travelerscloset said:


> *Errands day with DH and Teal Matinee...excuse my son's booty, lol*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Had to fuel up first ~ Japanese food for lunch!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Then Cafe Americano and Mango madness (extremely delish!!!) at Starbucks...*



bag is awesome, and i need to go to starbucks right now....


----------



## sandc

kiwishopper said:


> My Plum RM MAM and I try out RM's Instagram contest lol (I most likely won't win but oh well....)





kiwishopper said:


> And this was my entry for yesterday lol



Great shots!  I don't know why you wouldn't win, your pics are always awesome!



MAGJES said:


> I've been posting MAC mod shots in my MAC thread and since I'm actually wearing this one today - here's my favorite MAC - BQP



What a great combo! Love it!


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> *Errands day with DH and Teal Matinee...excuse my son's booty, lol*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Had to fuel up first ~ Japanese food for lunch!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Then Cafe Americano and Mango madness (extremely delish!!!) at Starbucks...*



I started to look at the Mattie, but I was distracted by all that yummy looking food!



P.Y.T. said:


> Yesterday at an "All white event"
> 
> *RM "Fling Stud Clutch".*



Hot!  Love that look!


----------



## sandc

DH and I went to northern MI this past weekend. We went to a couple spots that I visited as a child with my family. I mean, we went every summer, several times a summer.  That stopped when I was around 16-19 years old, but I have so many great memories with my dad, grandparents and cousins.  

Anyway, this is at a pizza place we always went to. Royal MAM, again. :giggles:


----------



## kiwishopper

LOL thanks *Sandc*, but I did not win. I guess they kind of chose based on the number of Instagram followers I clearly do not have nearly enough as the winner....

BTW your purple MAM looks yummy (so is the pizza haha)



sandc said:


> Great shots! I don't know why you wouldn't win, your pics are always awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> What a great combo! Love it!


----------



## dreamer637

kiwishopper said:


> Perfect bright day with my large RM Affair with RG


love ur dress! whr is it fr?


----------



## kiwishopper

dreamer637 said:


> love ur dress! whr is it fr?


 
Thanks dreamer, it's from overseas, a brand called Bear 2 lol


----------



## kaits33

sandc said:


> DH and I went to northern MI this past weekend. We went to a couple spots that I visited as a child with my family. I mean, we went every summer, several times a summer.  That stopped when I was around 16-19 years old, but I have so many great memories with my dad, grandparents and cousins.
> 
> Anyway, this is at a pizza place we always went to. Royal MAM, again. :giggles:



I LOVE when you post pics of your royal MAM! So pretty. I hope you guys had a nice weekend...the pizza looks yummy! It's fun to go back and visit places that were special in your childhood.


----------



## JennyErin

Everyone continues to look so amazing with their RMs!!!


----------



## sandc

kaits33 said:


> I LOVE when you post pics of your royal MAM! So pretty. I hope you guys had a nice weekend...the pizza looks yummy! It's fun to go back and visit places that were special in your childhood.


 
Thank you!  It was a blast feeling like I was going back in time to see places I saw as a child that were still the same. Who would've thought I would go back to those places 30 years later with my husband and an RM.


----------



## MAGJES

Love this bag. Looks so good with a neutral outfit - really POPs!

I saw a pic of you on a bonz Bal listing (not yours) today - I think they stole your pic off tpf - or your blog maybe?  I thought- hmmmm.....that's Kiwi!!  Funny thing is the bag they were selling was not a Bal OB (that's what you were carrying in the pic). 





kiwishopper said:


> Perfect bright day with my large RM Affair with RG


----------



## kiwishopper

MAGJES said:


> Love this bag. Looks so good with a neutral outfit - really POPs!
> 
> I saw a pic of you on a bonz Bal listing (not yours) today - I think they stole your pic off tpf - or your blog maybe? I thought- hmmmm.....that's Kiwi!! Funny thing is the bag they were selling was not a Bal OB (that's what you were carrying in the pic).


 
Whoa really?? Maybe I should start putting watermark on all of my photos...sigh..(so much work though). Do you mind letting me know the link? Maybe I can write to them to tell them not to use my photos w/o my permission?


----------



## kiwishopper

I got something non RM in this pic...lol it's my new ombre hair, do you guys like?
(p.s. plum MAM is also in the pic of course haha)


----------



## MissRed

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> I got something non RM in this pic...lol it's my new ombre hair, do you guys like?
> (p.s. plum MAM is also in the pic of course haha)



I dont like it.....I LOVE it!!!!!  And of course the plum MAM  is oh so stunning too!


----------



## luvs*it*

kiwishopper said:


> I got something non RM in this pic...lol it's my new ombre hair, do you guys like?
> (p.s. plum MAM is also in the pic of course haha)


 
*~*LOVE your hair, bag, & sandals!!  *~*


----------



## discoAMOUR

kiwishopper said:


> I got something non RM in this pic...lol it's my new ombre hair, do you guys like?
> (p.s. plum MAM is also in the pic of course haha)



That's hair is HAUTE!!!! Lovely kiwi!!!


----------



## AJ1025

kiwishopper said:


> I got something non RM in this pic...lol it's my new ombre hair, do you guys like?
> (p.s. plum MAM is also in the pic of course haha)



Kiwi, your hair is STUNNING!!!  Looks great on you, as does the Plum MAM and those kick-a$$ sandals!


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> I got something non RM in this pic...lol it's my new ombre hair, do you guys like?
> (p.s. plum MAM is also in the pic of course haha)



You look amazing Kiwi! The new hair is gorgeous and of course plum MAM looks awesome too!


----------



## kiwishopper

JennyErin said:


> You look amazing Kiwi! The new hair is gorgeous and of course plum MAM looks awesome too!



Thank you Jenny! How are you doing these days? When is the big day?


----------



## blackcat777

kiwishopper said:


> I got something non RM in this pic...lol it's my new ombre hair, do you guys like?
> (p.s. plum MAM is also in the pic of course haha)



Wow love your new hair-do! And of course your plum MAM and yellow sandals


----------



## sandc

Taking my new royal MAC out for a spin tonight.  DH just walked by and said,
"Did you put a cupcake over your face?" & looked at me weird. 







We stopped at Target tonight to get the husband some socks. I was laughing about
there being a mirror in the sock/underwear dept, but decided to take a mod shot anyway.

As I was taking the pic, my husband grabbed a package of underwear off the 
shelf to photo bomb me with.  :giggles:


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> Thank you Jenny! How are you doing these days? When is the big day?


 
I'm doing good! The big day ended up being August 3, hence my lack of any action shots as I am currently toting a winnie the pooh diaper bag, because I'm stylish like that


----------



## MAGJES

sandc said:


> Taking my new royal MAC out for a spin tonight.  DH just walked by and said,
> "Did you put a cupcake over your face?" & looked at me weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stopped at Target tonight to get the husband some socks. I was laughing about
> there being a mirror in the sock/underwear dept, but decided to take a mod shot anyway.
> 
> As I was taking the pic, my husband grabbed a package of underwear off the
> shelf to photo bomb me with.  :giggles:




Love this color MAC  and of course I also love a good photo bomb .


----------



## kaits33

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> I got something non RM in this pic...lol it's my new ombre hair, do you guys like?
> (p.s. plum MAM is also in the pic of course haha)



I love the ombré hair!! I've seen a bunch of pretty variations on Pinterest. The color looks rich and gorgeous! Perfect for getting into fall! And everyone knows how I feel about Plum MAM


----------



## kaits33

sandc said:
			
		

> Taking my new royal MAC out for a spin tonight.  DH just walked by and said,
> "Did you put a cupcake over your face?" & looked at me weird.
> 
> We stopped at Target tonight to get the husband some socks. I was laughing about
> there being a mirror in the sock/underwear dept, but decided to take a mod shot anyway.
> 
> As I was taking the pic, my husband grabbed a package of underwear off the
> shelf to photo bomb me with.  :giggles:



Miahahhaa. I love the cupcake!  It's kind of making me want to go buy some cupcakes now!  And I love the royal MAC...I really really think I need something in royal soon. You carry it beautifully!


----------



## JennyErin

sandc said:


> Taking my new royal MAC out for a spin tonight. DH just walked by and said,
> "Did you put a cupcake over your face?" & looked at me weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stopped at Target tonight to get the husband some socks. I was laughing about
> there being a mirror in the sock/underwear dept, but decided to take a mod shot anyway.
> 
> As I was taking the pic, my husband grabbed a package of underwear off the
> shelf to photo bomb me with. :giggles:


 
Sandc, you rock Royal like no other!!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

kiwishopper said:


> I got something non RM in this pic...lol it's my new ombre hair, do you guys like?
> (p.s. plum MAM is also in the pic of course haha)



Wow!!  Your hair is to. die. for. Amazing, *kiwi*!! Keep, keep, keep!!



sandc said:


> Taking my new royal MAC out for a spin tonight.  DH just walked by and said,
> "Did you put a cupcake over your face?" & looked at me weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stopped at Target tonight to get the husband some socks. I was laughing about
> there being a mirror in the sock/underwear dept, but decided to take a mod shot anyway.
> 
> As I was taking the pic, my husband grabbed a package of underwear off the
> shelf to photo bomb me with.  :giggles:



Royal MAC is soooooo pretty!


----------



## sandc

MAGJES said:


> Love this color MAC  and of course I also love a good photo bomb .



Thanks Magjes!  The photo bomb cracked me up. 



kaits33 said:


> Miahahhaa. I love the cupcake!  It's kind of making me want to go buy some cupcakes now!  And I love the royal MAC...I really really think I need something in royal soon. You carry it beautifully!



Thank you!!  I can't recommend the royal enough. Love it! Love cupcakes, so the cupcake head seemed fitting.  



JennyErin said:


> Sandc, you rock Royal like no other!!



Thank you!! 



PurseLoveSF said:


> Royal MAC is soooooo pretty!



Thanks!!


----------



## kiwishopper

JennyErin said:


> I'm doing good! The big day ended up being August 3, hence my lack of any action shots as I am currently toting a winnie the pooh diaper bag, because I'm stylish like that



Ohhh congrats on becoming a mum


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks Kiwi!


----------



## sandc

Another Royal MAC mod shot. Nordstrom changing room this time.


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> Another Royal MAC mod shot. Nordstrom changing room this time.



Love the hubby photo-bomb and that color blue. Not too bright. Just right! Cute dress. Love the thin wraps that cinch-in at the waist--sexy!.


----------



## sandc

discoAMOUR said:


> Love the hubby photo-bomb and that color blue. Not too bright. Just right! Cute dress. Love the thin wraps that cinch-in at the waist--sexy!.



Thanks lady!  My friend convinced me this dress was a good departure from my normal outfits. .  Only my husband would photobomb me with fruit of the looms.


----------



## JennyErin

sandc said:


> Another Royal MAC mod shot. Nordstrom changing room this time.



Beautiful Sandc!!!


----------



## kenzibray

Eggplant MAM & I sitting on my front porch


----------



## yuki920923

kenzibray said:


> Eggplant MAM & I sitting on my front porch



beautiful MAM! Love your shoes


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

yuki920923 said:
			
		

> beautiful MAM! Love your shoes



Yes, love the whole thing!


----------



## kenzibray

yuki920923 said:


> beautiful MAM! Love your shoes


 


GertrudeMcFuzz said:


> Yes, love the whole thing!


 

Thank You !


----------



## JennyErin

kenzibray said:


> Eggplant MAM & I sitting on my front porch


 
Love this pic!


----------



## kenzibray

JennyErin said:
			
		

> Love this pic!



Thank you


----------



## JennyErin

Had to attend a parent meeting for Kindergarten yesterday, first time I've been able to carry an actual purse in 5 weeks. Black MAM was super excited to see the light of day!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

sandc said:


> Another Royal MAC mod shot. Nordstrom changing room this time.



Love Royal MAC on you! 



kenzibray said:


> Eggplant MAM & I sitting on my front porch


Eggplant is so gorgeous! I love this photo 



JennyErin said:


> Had to attend a parent meeting for Kindergarten yesterday, first time I've been able to carry an actual purse in 5 weeks. Black MAM was super excited to see the light of day!



What a stunner (and I mean YOU hehe and the MAM!)


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Date night with DBF and Wine Mattie :


----------



## travelerscloset

All of you are so lovely  



kenzibray said:


> Eggplant MAM & I sitting on my front porch





sandc said:


> Another Royal MAC mod shot. Nordstrom changing room this time.





JennyErin said:


> Had to attend a parent meeting for Kindergarten yesterday, first time I've been able to carry an actual purse in 5 weeks. Black MAM was super excited to see the light of day!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1865092





PurseLoveSF said:


> Date night with DBF and Wine Mattie :


----------



## scoobiesmomma

PurseLoveSF said:


> Date night with DBF and Wine Mattie :



You make me want a Wine Mattie...and I have never been a big fan of Wine or any red bag for that matter!


----------



## kaits33

PurseLoveSF said:


> Date night with DBF and Wine Mattie :



Wine Mattie looks gorgeous on you! I seriously need a bag in wine.


----------



## ceedoan

hi minkettes! i've missed u all!!!  back to my first love.... RM!! 

here about to go out with my RM.com exclusive large black quilted affair with silver hw!  please excuse blurry iphone pic! i was in a rush!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

travelerscloset said:


> All of you are so lovely



Thank you, *travelers*! 



scoobiesmomma said:


> You make me want a Wine Mattie...and I have never been a big fan of Wine or any red bag for that matter!



Thanks, *sb*!! Hehe, enable, enable, enable!  I know, I'm not a red girl really either, except for Wine! Best shade of red EVER!



kaits33 said:


> Wine Mattie looks gorgeous on you! I seriously need a bag in wine.



Thanks, *kaits*!! Wine leather is out of this world! Thick and luscious!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

ceedoan said:


> hi minkettes! i've missed u all!!!  back to my first love.... RM!!
> 
> here about to go out with my RM.com exclusive large black quilted affair with silver hw!  please excuse blurry iphone pic! i was in a rush!



Lookin hot, *cee*!! Rockin that neon! Neon + shoes + Affair =


----------



## sandc

PurseLoveSF said:


> Love Royal MAC on you!



Thank you!



PurseLoveSF said:


> Date night with DBF and Wine Mattie :



Great outfit!  Perfect fall look. Love the wine.



ceedoan said:


> hi minkettes! i've missed u all!!!  back to my first love.... RM!!
> 
> here about to go out with my RM.com exclusive large black quilted affair with silver hw!  please excuse blurry iphone pic! i was in a rush!



Looks great on you!  Love the silver hw on that bag!



JennyErin said:


> Had to attend a parent meeting for Kindergarten yesterday, first time I've been able to carry an actual purse in 5 weeks. Black MAM was super excited to see the light of day!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1865092



Nothing like a black mam. Love it!


----------



## sandc

I just can't get myself out of this royal mam.


----------



## JennyErin

Thanks everyone!

Purselove your Mattie is gorgeous!!! Looks perfect on you!

Cee glad to have you back! Your Affair is beautiful!

Sandc as always, love your royal MAM, you too make a stunning pair!


----------



## kiwishopper

ceedoan said:


> hi minkettes! i've missed u all!!!  back to my first love.... RM!!
> 
> here about to go out with my RM.com exclusive large black quilted affair with silver hw!  please excuse blurry iphone pic! i was in a rush!



Looking chic!! Wouldn't mind seeing the entire outfit clearly lol


----------



## kaits33

sandc said:


> I just can't get myself out of this royal mam.



Gorgeous as always!!


----------



## kiwishopper

With family at Roma Park in Brisbane with family  My staple RM, lipstick MAC~!


----------



## sandc

kaits33 said:


> Gorgeous as always!!



Thank you!!



kiwishopper said:


> With family at Roma Park in Brisbane with family  My staple RM, lipstick MAC~!



Love that MAC on you!


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> With family at Roma Park in Brisbane with family  My staple RM, lipstick MAC~!



I love this bag on you!


----------



## yuki920923

kiwishopper said:


> With family at Roma Park in Brisbane with family  My staple RM, lipstick MAC~!



A classic red MAC! Your hair is so pretty  you look great!


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> With family at Roma Park in Brisbane with family  My staple RM, lipstick MAC~!



Love that red Mac kiwi!


----------



## superkit10

Hi everyone! I am new to the forum and i am here for the love of bags.


----------



## missmoz

superkit10 said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to the forum and i am here for the love of bags.



Welcome!  I have found that this sub forum is just about the friendliest one here. And I'm sure most minkettes here will agree.


----------



## superkit10

Thank you ms moz I just love rm and mj thought i would join to keep updated on the latest styles and colors.


----------



## superkit10

Im a total newbie hehe. I posted pics on a different thread instead of here. Doh!


----------



## ceedoan

gosh, as always.... MINKETTES ARE SOOO GORGEOUS!!! everyone looks AMAZING!!! i wanted to comment on every single post but i'm so behind i didn't even know where to begin.... got a little stressed out lol


----------



## ceedoan

JennyErin said:


> Had to attend a parent meeting for Kindergarten yesterday, first time I've been able to carry an actual purse in 5 weeks. Black MAM was super excited to see the light of day!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1865092




JE! are u post-baby?? omg girl, u look amazing!


----------



## ceedoan

kenzibray said:


> Eggplant MAM & I sitting on my front porch



super cute!! love the leggings, leopard flats and of course eggplant MAM!


----------



## ceedoan

PurseLoveSF said:


> Date night with DBF and Wine Mattie :



GORGEOUS!! i'm lovin that outfit paired perfectly with wine mattie!!! 



PurseLoveSF said:


> Lookin hot, *cee*!! Rockin that neon! Neon + shoes + Affair =



thanks girl!  



kiwishopper said:


> Looking chic!! Wouldn't mind seeing the entire outfit clearly lol



thanks kiwi!! i'll have to upload all my vacay pics first! hehe and btw, LOVE ur ombre hair!!! 



JennyErin said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Purselove your Mattie is gorgeous!!! Looks perfect on you!
> 
> Cee glad to have you back! Your Affair is beautiful!
> 
> Sandc as always, love your royal MAM, you too make a stunning pair!



thanks JE! glad to be back!



sandc said:


> I just can't get myself out of this royal mam.



such a gorgeous color!!! i'm such a fan of blue hues!! and thanks! re: my affair pic


----------



## JennyErin

ceedoan said:


> JE! are u post-baby?? omg girl, u look amazing!



Awww thanks Cee! Yup had a perfect little baby boy on August 3rd


----------



## blackcat777

kiwishopper said:


> With family at Roma Park in Brisbane with family  My staple RM, lipstick MAC~!



Wow your red MAC and you are stunning as always! 



ceedoan said:


> gosh, as always.... MINKETTES ARE SOOO GORGEOUS!!! everyone looks AMAZING!!! i wanted to comment on every single post but i'm so behind i didn't even know where to begin.... got a little stressed out lol



ceedoan~!


----------



## doi

Ohhhh...you all make me want a new bag.  You guys all look fantastic!  Like *cee*, I wanted to comment on everyone's pic, but since I've been trying to keep my head in the sand and not get tempted for what seems like forever (but I think it's just been a couple of weeks or so), I'm so behind!!  Looking at all the pics in the past few pages, wow!  Loving how everyone looks with their RMs!  

*JE*, you look AMAZING!  Hello to the baby!!    He must be such a beautiful little boy - his mom is GORGEOUS!


----------



## ceedoan

blackcat777 said:


> Wow your red MAC and you are stunning as always!
> 
> 
> 
> ceedoan~!




hey girl!!  just saw that AMAZING black MAM w/ gunmetal and blue zipper track u just got!!! it's GORGEOUS!!! i wouldn't mind havin one those as well!!


----------



## ceedoan

sorry RM, i cheated today!!


----------



## yuki920923

ceedoan said:


> sorry RM, i cheated today!!



Love the color block of your blazer and denim!
You look great


----------



## kaits33

ceedoan said:
			
		

> sorry RM, i cheated today!!



You look pretty! Love the new bag!


----------



## ajja

Recently, I fell in love with RM bags. I purchase two bags. I don't know which one is good for me. I will keep one and want to another to my sis.


----------



## ajja

There are pictures of two beauties.


----------



## knasarae

Me and my trusty Mustard Croc Mini Nikki 






Miss you guys


----------



## travelerscloset

Welcome Minkette   I vote for the MAM.


ajja said:


> Recently, I fell in love with RM bags. I purchase two bags. I don't know which one is good for me. I will keep one and want to another to my sis.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

knasarae said:


> Me and my trusty Mustard Croc Mini Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss you guys



Good to see you!  Looking great as usual Knas


----------



## ajja

travelerscloset said:


> Welcome Minkette   I vote for the MAM.


Thanks for the vote


----------



## beachgirl38

ajja said:


> There are pictures of two beauties.


 

Both are so beautiful!  I really love the cupid in black a lot!


----------



## ajja

beachgirl38 said:


> Both are so beautiful!  I really love the cupid in black a lot!


Thanks! You are right. I love the cupid in black , too.


----------



## ajja

kiwishopper said:


> With family at Roma Park in Brisbane with family  My staple RM, lipstick MAC~!


It looks beautiful.


----------



## ajja

PurseLoveSF said:


> Date night with DBF and Wine Mattie :


What a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## blackcat777

ceedoan said:


> hey girl!!  just saw that AMAZING black MAM w/ gunmetal and blue zipper track u just got!!! it's GORGEOUS!!! i wouldn't mind havin one those as well!!





ceedoan said:


> sorry RM, i cheated today!!



I miss talking to you here ceedoan!
Thanks, I am super duper excited about her .... but hey, your purse is STUNNING! Is she a YSL?? Love whole look of you!




ajja said:


> There are pictures of two beauties.



Really great choice for your first RM! It is hard to choose but I'd vote for a MAM  Purple lizard is just so unique and beautiful.


----------



## ajja

Wow, you know my bag exactly.Thanks for the vote.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Date with hubby and Green MAM...*


----------



## blackcat777

travelerscloset said:


> *Date with hubby and Green MAM...*



I love this green...you rock green RMs like no other!


----------



## kiwishopper

Looking pretty! Love that top you are wearing and of course the gorgeous green MAM! 



travelerscloset said:


> *Date with hubby and Green MAM...*


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> *Date with hubby and Green MAM...*



Cute!


----------



## sandc

I posted a few new pics to this thread. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...ouple-more-red-mam-713973-3.html#post22887252

My favorites out of the pictures are these two.

Lushy DG MAM and her mimosa & me headed out for a girls night with royal mac.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *blackcat*, *kiwi* & *sandc* 
The blouse is a gift from my brother, he got it from M&S 


blackcat777 said:


> I love this green...you rock green RMs like no other!





kiwishopper said:


> Looking pretty! Love that top you are wearing and of course the gorgeous green MAM!





sandc said:


> Cute!





I love the MAM and your outfit *sandc*!  Fierce! 


sandc said:


> I posted a few new pics to this thread.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...ouple-more-red-mam-713973-3.html#post22887252
> My favorites out of the pictures are these two.
> Lushy DG MAM and her mimosa & me headed out for a girls night with royal mac.


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> I love the MAM and your outfit *sandc*!  Fierce!



Thanks travelers!  I did feel a little bad a$$ in it.


----------



## kaits33

Out to eat gourmet grilled cheese with my mom. It was amazing. Took a picture before I left with Plum MAM.


----------



## lvsweetness

u all look lovely-- and all the food is making me hungry now


----------



## kaits33

sandc said:
			
		

> Thanks travelers!  I did feel a little bad a$$ in it.



Haha I agree with travelers! The outfit is fierce!!


----------



## kiwishopper

kaits33 said:


> Out to eat gourmet grilled cheese with my mom. It was amazing. Took a picture before I left with Plum MAM.



Lookin good, both you and the food lol
You must be tiny! The Plum MAM looks so much bigger on you than on myself


----------



## JennyErin

You guys need to stop with the food pics! My stomach is growling!

Everyone is looking so damn fantastic with their RMs!!!


----------



## sandc

kaits33 said:


> Out to eat gourmet grilled cheese with my mom. It was amazing. Took a picture before I left with Plum MAM.



Love the plum mam!  Looks great!



kaits33 said:


> Haha I agree with travelers! The outfit is fierce!!



Thanks kaits! Nothing like some leather & boots!


----------



## kaits33

sandc said:
			
		

> Love the plum mam!  Looks great!
> 
> Thanks kaits! Nothing like some leather & boots!



Thank you!  I am really loving plum. And I couldn't agree more with you on the leather and boots thing. I wish it would get colder in Dallas so I could wear such things more often!!


----------



## kaits33

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Lookin good, both you and the food lol
> You must be tiny! The Plum MAM looks so much bigger on you than on myself



The food was amazing. One of those halves was a hand made falafel grilled cheese with garlic tahini hommus, pjack cheese, hot sauce, pickled turnips, and tomato. The other half was a gyro melt with tzatziki cucumber yogurt sauce, tomatoes,onions, feta, muenster. They are huge and delicious.  

And yes...I'm pretty petite! My mom is only 5'2" so I get it from her but I'm 5'4" so I've got a little heads up on her!  MAM is the perfect size for me..I've seen MABs I've liked a lot but I don't need that big of a bag!


----------



## knasarae

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Good to see you! Looking great as usual Knas


 
Thanks!!   I've been keeping myself on a tight leash this year but I still love my collection!



travelerscloset said:


> *Date with hubby and Green MAM...*


 
Gorgeous bag!



sandc said:


> I posted a few new pics to this thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...ouple-more-red-mam-713973-3.html#post22887252
> 
> My favorites out of the pictures are these two.
> 
> Lushy DG MAM and her mimosa & me headed out for a girls night with royal mac.


 
Love the bag and the outfit!



kaits33 said:


> Out to eat gourmet grilled cheese with my mom. It was amazing. Took a picture before I left with Plum MAM.


 
Um yea, forget the bag honey, pass the PLATE!!!  (Can you tell I'm on a diet? lol)


----------



## beagly911

Evergreen Jet Setter on my way to work...shirt - vince camuto, skirt - Halogen, CL's - Black Calf New Hai


----------



## ceedoan

back to my RM's this past weekend! 

my beloved black w/ gold studded affair! also carried CQP MAC but no action shots to show - love them both!


----------



## MAGJES

I was just going through my summer pics and found one of my DD with her *Persimmon MAC w/Siggy Hardware.*  I gave it to her because I never used it. Not a close up pic of it but you can tell it looks great with her dress!


----------



## kiwishopper

At my favourite lagoon in Brisbane with still my red MAC with silver hw (more pictures are on my blog)


----------



## JennyErin

Beagly love that jet setter in action, she looks great on you! 

Cee you are looking stunning as always!

Mages your daughters dress is so pretty! Love the MAC with it!

Kiwi looking fantastic!


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Love ALL the pics ladies!!! LOVELY DOLLS!!!!*


----------



## beagly911

JennyErin said:


> Beagly love that jet setter in action, she looks great on you!
> 
> Cee you are looking stunning as always!
> 
> Mages your daughters dress is so pretty! Love the MAC with it!
> 
> Kiwi looking fantastic!


 Thanks JennyErin!!


----------



## christinet

funny face. transitioning into fall using my MAC as a clutch!


----------



## JennyErin

christinet said:


> funny face. transitioning into fall using my MAC as a clutch!



Soooo pretty!!


----------



## redweddy

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> At my favourite lagoon in Brisbane with still my red MAC with silver hw (more pictures are on my blog)



I love your dress!!


----------



## gloryanh

ceedoan said:


> back to my RM's this past weekend!
> 
> my beloved black w/ gold studded affair! also carried CQP MAC but no action shots to show - love them both!



SO cute! Missed seeing you around, cee! I love everything, your mustard yellow top (one of my fave colors) and your bag!


----------



## gloryanh

sandc said:


> I posted a few new pics to this thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...ouple-more-red-mam-713973-3.html#post22887252
> 
> My favorites out of the pictures are these two.
> 
> Lushy DG MAM and her mimosa & me headed out for a girls night with royal mac.



Love both MAM and MAC! And your outfit is so stylish! Someday, will get my hands on a DG MAM...


----------



## doi

Taking another peek in here and trying to stop myself from drooling and buying any bags.  

You guys look fantastic!!

*sandc*!  This might be a little late, but I saw your pic with RM and boots...you look HOT!  That was such an awesome look on you!


----------



## sandc

ceedoan said:


> back to my RM's this past weekend!
> 
> my beloved black w/ gold studded affair! also carried CQP MAC but no action shots to show - love them both!



Love this look!  The bag and the shoes 



christinet said:


> funny face. transitioning into fall using my MAC as a clutch!



You look great!  Love bombe macs!



gloryanh said:


> Love both MAM and MAC! And your outfit is so stylish! Someday, will get my hands on a DG MAM...



Thank you!!



doi said:


> *sandc*!  This might be a little late, but I saw your pic with RM and boots...you look HOT!  That was such an awesome look on you!



Never too late to tell someone they look hot    Thank you so much!


----------



## discoAMOUR

doi said:


> *sandc*!  This might be a little late, but I saw your pic with RM and boots...you look HOT!  That was such an awesome look on you!



Hell YEA! I thought the exact same thing. Sandc was WORKing ITtttt! Hotness!


----------



## sandc

discoAMOUR said:


> Hell YEA! I thought the exact same thing. Sandc was WORKing ITtttt! Hotness!



  Thanks Disco!  That outfit will likely make a reappearance in Nov when we come back.


----------



## kaits33

ceedoan said:
			
		

> back to my RM's this past weekend!
> 
> my beloved black w/ gold studded affair! also carried CQP MAC but no action shots to show - love them both!



Cee you look gorgeous! The entire outfit is amazing.


----------



## kaits33

christinet said:
			
		

> funny face. transitioning into fall using my MAC as a clutch!



Your outfit is great...perfect transitional look. And the MAC is the perfect touch to it!


----------



## sheanabelle

RM becky jacket...i'm in total love with it.


----------



## sheanabelle

a close up...the red is so vibrant!


----------



## yuki920923

sheanabelle said:


> a close up...the red is so vibrant!



Gorgeous!


----------



## thedseer

sheanabelle said:


> a close up...the red is so vibrant!


 
love it!


----------



## JennyErin

sheanabelle said:


> a close up...the red is so vibrant!


 
So pretty! It looks great on you!


----------



## ceedoan

gloryanh said:


> SO cute! Missed seeing you around, cee! I love everything, your mustard yellow top (one of my fave colors) and your bag!




glory!!!  miss ya too girl!! thanks, you are too sweet! i've recently been on a peplum kick.... bought 3 tops!  the studded affair was my first RM ever and it's still one of my FAVS! it's a forever bag for sure, and the large one i got from you too.... that baby's never leaving me!


----------



## ceedoan

kaits33 said:


> Out to eat gourmet grilled cheese with my mom. It was amazing. Took a picture before I left with Plum MAM.



omg, that sandwich looks deeeelish!! u are too cute, and of course love the plum MAM!!



travelerscloset said:


> *Date with hubby and Green MAM...*



traveler, when'd u get this one??? date with DH... aww, how sweet!



sandc said:


> I posted a few new pics to this thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...ouple-more-red-mam-713973-3.html#post22887252
> 
> My favorites out of the pictures are these two.
> 
> Lushy DG MAM and her mimosa & me headed out for a girls night with royal mac.



love the outfits, RM's and those boots!!!


----------



## ceedoan

MAGJES said:


> I was just going through my summer pics and found one of my DD with her *Persimmon MAC w/Siggy Hardware.*  I gave it to her because I never used it. Not a close up pic of it but you can tell it looks great with her dress!



wow, i love ur dd's dress!! and of course the persie MAC!



kiwishopper said:


> At my favourite lagoon in Brisbane with still my red MAC with silver hw (more pictures are on my blog)



kiwi!!  i always love your color pairings!! that MAC!! 



christinet said:


> funny face. transitioning into fall using my MAC as a clutch!



you look great!! love your MAC bombe!!


----------



## ceedoan

JennyErin said:


> Beagly love that jet setter in action, she looks great on you!
> 
> Cee you are looking stunning as always!
> 
> Mages your daughters dress is so pretty! Love the MAC with it!
> 
> Kiwi looking fantastic!





sandc said:


> Love this look!  The bag and the shoes
> 
> 
> 
> You look great!  Love bombe macs!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Never too late to tell someone they look hot    Thank you so much!





kaits33 said:


> Cee you look gorgeous! The entire outfit is amazing.





^^thanks gals!! yall are too sweet!


----------



## ceedoan

sheanabelle said:


> a close up...the red is so vibrant!



you, my dear, are ROCKIN' that awesome becky jacket!! LOVE IT!!! the red is amazeballs!!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

sheanabelle said:


> a close up...the red is so vibrant!



omgoodness sheanabelle you are SO pretty and i love you in the jacket and bag.  Looking awesome!  you GO!  : )


----------



## sheanabelle

thanks girlies!!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hey Cee, I bought it from lv's store at Bonz some months ago 
OMG, Has the DT arrived? 



ceedoan said:


> omg, that sandwich looks deeeelish!! u are too cute, and of course love the plum MAM!!
> 
> 
> 
> traveler, when'd u get this one??? date with DH... aww, how sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> love the outfits, RM's and those boots!!!


----------



## MissRed

sheanabelle said:
			
		

> a close up...the red is so vibrant!



You look absolutely fabulous sheanabelle!  I love the Becky jacket on you.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Vietnamese noodles with DH and Grape MAB*


----------



## MissRed

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Vietnamese noodles with DH and Grape MAB



It's so pretty especially against the green wall


----------



## kenzibray

Dark brown MAC at Oktoberfest - Cincinnati. Kind of hidden. But Macs may be my new favorite style


----------



## MissRed

kenzibray said:
			
		

> Dark brown MAC at Oktoberfest - Cincinnati. Kind of hidden. But Macs may be my new favorite style



Awwww. You guys look so cute!


----------



## kenzibray

MissRed said:
			
		

> Awwww. You guys look so cute!



Thank you


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *Vietnamese noodles with DH and Grape MAB*



Love that grape! Such a pretty color!


----------



## JennyErin

kenzibray said:


> Dark brown MAC at Oktoberfest - Cincinnati. Kind of hidden. But Macs may be my new favorite style



Looking fab Kenzi! Love those boots!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *MissRed*.  I love ut against the green too  


MissRed said:


> It's so pretty especially against the green wall


 

Such a classic MAC *kenzi*.  I love the matching boots!


kenzibray said:


> Dark brown MAC at Oktoberfest - Cincinnati. Kind of hidden. But Macs may be my new favorite style


 

Thank you *Jenny*!  One of my fave RM color and leather 


JennyErin said:


> Love that grape! Such a pretty color!


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> *Vietnamese noodles with DH and Grape MAB*



Yum! And I'm talking about both the food and the mam 



kenzibray said:


> Dark brown MAC at Oktoberfest - Cincinnati. Kind of hidden. But Macs may be my new favorite style



Cute!  I love MACs too. They are great for wandering around a city hands free.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *sandc*!  I warm soup and a beautiful bag can do wonders to brighten up ones day 


sandc said:


> Yum! And I'm talking about both the food and the mam


----------



## kenzibray

JennyErin said:
			
		

> Looking fab Kenzi! Love those boots!






			
				travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Thank you MissRed.  I love ut against the green too
> 
> Such a classic MAC kenzi.  I love the matching boots!
> 
> Thank you Jenny!  One of my fave RM color and leather






			
				sandc said:
			
		

> Yum! And I'm talking about both the food and the mam
> 
> Cute!  I love MACs too. They are great for wandering around a city hands free.



Thank you all! Yes i got this one particularly to match my brown boots since I have no brown bags. I always wander towards black bags. And this one is almost a perfect match ! Still available on Bloomingdales site  I got the boots on sale last year at Macy's 

MACs really are turning out to be my favorite I think. They're a great size for the basics but keep me from throwing extra stuff in and getting cluttered.


----------



## yuki920923

Chilling in the park with my snake plum MAM
The sun was so bring that my MAM appeared red....


----------



## kiwishopper

These are two VERY beautiful pictures of your "foot" (only 1 is showing lol) and your RM 



yuki920923 said:


> Chilling in the park with my snake plum MAM
> The sun was so bring that my MAM appeared red....


----------



## JennyErin

yuki920923 said:


> Chilling in the park with my snake plum MAM
> The sun was so bring that my MAM appeared red....



Beautiful bag!!


----------



## knasarae

With my Scarlet Mini Nikki over the weekend





And trying on a Red Affair w/Silver hardware at Off 5th.


----------



## yuki920923

kiwishopper said:


> These are two VERY beautiful pictures of your "foot" (only 1 is showing lol) and your RM





JennyErin said:


> Beautiful bag!!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## kaits33

*Scarlet is such a gorgeous color...looks great on you!!*



knasarae said:


> With my Scarlet Mini Nikki over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And trying on a Red Affair w/Silver hardware at Off 5th.



Mmmm...plum snake MAM...sooooo pretty!! I have a plum MAM and I love the way the color looks in different lighting. 



yuki920923 said:


> Chilling in the park with my snake plum MAM
> The sun was so bring that my MAM appeared red....


----------



## JennyErin

knasarae said:


> With my Scarlet Mini Nikki over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And trying on a Red Affair w/Silver hardware at Off 5th.



Knas red looks so good on you! Just stunning!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Love all the action shots.  I used sea blue rocker yesterday and today to run errands.  Love this color, so pretty!
And I used my red beau last week for a few days.  I was sitting at the stop light after grabbing a sub for the hubs and thought she looked so pretty in the seat and snapped a shot for you all.


----------



## sandc

knasarae said:


> With my Scarlet Mini Nikki over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And trying on a Red Affair w/Silver hardware at Off 5th.



Both look great!  Did you buy the affair?



Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Love all the action shots.  I used sea blue rocker yesterday and today to run errands.  Love this color, so pretty!
> And I used my red beau last week for a few days.  I was sitting at the stop light after grabbing a sub for the hubs and thought she looked so pretty in the seat and snapped a shot for you all.



Great picture! Such a pretty color.


----------



## knasarae

JennyErin said:
			
		

> Knas red looks so good on you! Just stunning!



Aw thanks!




			
				Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> Love all the action shots.  I used sea blue rocker yesterday and today to run errands.  Love this color, so pretty!
> And I used my red beau last week for a few days.  I was sitting at the stop light after grabbing a sub for the hubs and thought she looked so pretty in the seat and snapped a shot for you all.



Pretty!! Sea Blue reminds me of Teal.




			
				sandc said:
			
		

> Both look great!  Did you buy the affair?



No  I'm holding out for Smoke. That's the color I really want.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

sandc said:


> Both look great!  Did you buy the affair?
> 
> 
> 
> Great picture! Such a pretty color.



Thanks!




knasarae said:


> Aw thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty!! Sea Blue reminds me of Teal.




Thank you...I think it's similar, but more of a glazed leather.  Sea blue has a lot more blue and less green than teal as well.


----------



## beagly911

My raspberry Jet Setter Mini on Tuesday and today


----------



## babidius

Cute!


----------



## travelerscloset

Love the look bea  you look great in those ensemble! 





beagly911 said:


> My raspberry Jet Setter Mini on Tuesday and today


----------



## beagly911

yuki920923 said:


> Chilling in the park with my snake plum MAM
> The sun was so bring that my MAM appeared red....


 Absolutely gorgeous color and texture!!


----------



## beagly911

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Love all the action shots. I used sea blue rocker yesterday and today to run errands. Love this color, so pretty!
> And I used my red beau last week for a few days. I was sitting at the stop light after grabbing a sub for the hubs and thought she looked so pretty in the seat and snapped a shot for you all.


 beautiful colors!!


----------



## beagly911

knasarae said:


> With my Scarlet Mini Nikki over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And trying on a Red Affair w/Silver hardware at Off 5th.


 Oh I love both...wish I could fit all my "stuff" in an Affair!!


----------



## beagly911

babidius said:


> Cute!


Thanks!!



travelerscloset said:


> Love the look bea  you look great in those ensemble!


Thank you so much, I'm trying to get better about adding my RM to my pics!!  It gives me a good excuse to look at all the other RM lovelies here but I think I've found my RM love...the Jet Setter and JS mini!!  Too bad I can only find them on ebay!!


----------



## daphodill84

yuki920923 said:


> Chilling in the park with my snake plum MAM
> The sun was so bring that my MAM appeared red....



 this is my favourite RM Ever! gorgeous and looks great with your feet


----------



## travelerscloset

I should get me a Jet Setter too 


beagly911 said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, I'm trying to get better about adding my RM to my pics!!  It gives me a good excuse to look at all the other RM lovelies here but I think I've found my RM love...the Jet Setter and JS mini!!  Too bad I can only find them on ebay!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*DH and I celebrated our 9th wedding anniversary.  We spent a couple of days at a bed & breakfast nicely tucked by the ridge of a hill...Brought Balenciaga Work and RM SO BBW MAM with matte hw... pardon the photo overload...*


----------



## kiwishopper

Happy anniversary! Great two bag choices to bring for the B&B 



travelerscloset said:


> *DH and I celebrated our 9th wedding anniversary.  We spent a couple of days at a bed & breakfast nicely tucked by the ridge of a hill...Brought Balenciaga Work and RM SO BBW MAM with matte hw... pardon the photo overload...*


----------



## knasarae

That BBW SO is AMAZING.


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *DH and I celebrated our 9th wedding anniversary.  We spent a couple of days at a bed & breakfast nicely tucked by the ridge of a hill...Brought Balenciaga Work and RM SO BBW MAM with matte hw... pardon the photo overload...*



Fabulous! Love that BBW!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Do you guys think I can keep carrying this hot pink Cupid in the colder weather too?
(Photo via my Instagram)


----------



## kix55

My aqua snake mini!


----------



## kaits33

*kix your aqua mini is so cute! LOVE the color!!
*


kix55 said:


> My aqua snake mini!
> 
> View attachment 1891801



*kiwi you look gorgeous with the pink Cupid...and I think the fun thing about fashion now is there aren't really any "rules." Especially if  it's paired with the right outfits, you can carry that bag in colder weather too...IMO. That bag is too gorgeous to only use when it's hot! *



kiwishopper said:


> Do you guys think I can keep carrying this hot pink Cupid in the colder weather too?
> (Photo via my Instagram)



*Happy Anniversary Travelers!! Nine years....that's really great.  I love your bag choices...and the pics are gorgeous! Hope you had a great time! *



travelerscloset said:


> *DH and I celebrated our 9th wedding anniversary.  We spent a couple of days at a bed & breakfast nicely tucked by the ridge of a hill...Brought Balenciaga Work and RM SO BBW MAM with matte hw... pardon the photo overload...*


----------



## kiwishopper

Thanks dear Kaits 
I will keep it out and try to incoperate it into my outfits in the winter!




kaits33 said:


> *kix your aqua mini is so cute! LOVE the color!!
> *
> 
> 
> *kiwi you look gorgeous with the pink Cupid...and I think the fun thing about fashion now is there aren't really any "rules." Especially if  it's paired with the right outfits, you can carry that bag in colder weather too...IMO. That bag is too gorgeous to only use when it's hot! *
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy Anniversary Travelers!! Nine years....that's really great.  I love your bag choices...and the pics are gorgeous! Hope you had a great time! *


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you ladies  


kiwishopper said:


> Happy anniversary! Great two bag choices to bring for the B&B





knasarae said:


> That BBW SO is AMAZING.





JennyErin said:


> Fabulous! Love that BBW!!





kaits33 said:


> *Happy Anniversary Travelers!! Nine years....that's really great.  I love your bag choices...and the pics are gorgeous! Hope you had a great time! *


----------



## kiwishopper

Here is a clearer pictue of my somewhat "matching" pink T with hot pink Cupid this weekend 
(more pictures on my blog)


----------



## ceedoan

cheated all weekend with my new AW oxblood lizard Emile!!


----------



## travelerscloset

You ladies make your purses look more gorgeous! You should be paid for carrying those arm-candies 



kiwishopper said:


> Here is a clearer pictue of my somewhat "matching" pink T with hot pink Cupid this weekend
> (more pictures on my blog)





ceedoan said:


> cheated all weekend with my new AW oxblood lizard Emile!!


----------



## kaits33

ceedoan said:


> cheated all weekend with my new AW oxblood lizard Emile!!



You look great! That bag is sooooo gorgeous.  I am loving that color for fall. I don't own any AW bags, but I really hope to someday.


----------



## sandc

kiwishopper said:


> Here is a clearer pictue of my somewhat "matching" pink T with hot pink Cupid this weekend
> (more pictures on my blog)



So cute!  The Cupid is such a good bag for you!



ceedoan said:


> cheated all weekend with my new AW oxblood lizard Emile!!



Love it!  I would be cheating with that AW too. Want!


----------



## sandc

I cheated this weekend with my Marc Jacobs Single with silver hw.


----------



## gloryanh

ceedoan said:


> cheated all weekend with my new AW oxblood lizard Emile!!



So gorgeous!!


----------



## kaits33

sandc said:


> I cheated this weekend with my Marc Jacobs Single with silver hw.



Oooh love the Single. I really want one. And it looks great with your outfit!


----------



## hulietta

Hi there!

My cat is totally in love with my first RM MAB


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

hulietta said:


> Hi there!
> 
> My cat is totally in love with my first RM MAB



Your cat has great taste.  What a cutie!  Love the mab.  Congrats!!


----------



## sandc

kaits33 said:


> Oooh love the Single. I really want one. And it looks great with your outfit!



Thanks!  



hulietta said:


> Hi there!
> 
> My cat is totally in love with my first RM MAB



Aww, cute kitty with an RM.


----------



## allaboutalex

hulietta said:


> Hi there!
> 
> My cat is totally in love with my first RM MAB



Love the basketweave! So punchy.


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> Here is a clearer pictue of my somewhat "matching" pink T with hot pink Cupid this weekend
> (more pictures on my blog)


 
Love the skirt Kiwi! You sure do rock that cupid!


----------



## JennyErin

ceedoan said:


> cheated all weekend with my new AW oxblood lizard Emile!!


 
That bag is gorgeous Cee! I think I need to discover AW!


----------



## JennyErin

sandc said:


> I cheated this weekend with my Marc Jacobs Single with silver hw.


 
Love it as always Sandc!


----------



## JennyErin

hulietta said:


> Hi there!
> 
> My cat is totally in love with my first RM MAB


 
Your kitty is so cute! She looks beautiful with that woven RM!


----------



## kiwishopper

JennyErin said:


> Love the skirt Kiwi! You sure do rock that cupid!


 
Thank you Jenny! You alawys say the nicest things


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *DH and I celebrated our 9th wedding anniversary.  We spent a couple of days at a bed & breakfast nicely tucked by the ridge of a hill...Brought Balenciaga Work and RM SO BBW MAM with matte hw... pardon the photo overload...*



aww happy 9th anniversary to u and DH!!! looks like yall had a wonderful celebration!!! and btw traveler, you can never post too much pics on here, you  know we all love seeing your mod shots!!! 




kiwishopper said:


> Do you guys think I can keep carrying this hot pink Cupid in the colder weather too?
> (Photo via my Instagram)



YES!! ur bright pink cupid is electrifying and a fresh pop of color in the cooler weather - i think it's a year-round bag!!! 



kix55 said:


> My aqua snake mini!
> 
> View attachment 1891801



cute!!


----------



## ceedoan

sandc said:


> I cheated this weekend with my Marc Jacobs Single with silver hw.



u look so classy and fab sandc!! love that MJ single!! 



hulietta said:


> Hi there!
> 
> My cat is totally in love with my first RM MAB



how cute!!! ur MAB and ur cat!!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> You ladies make your purses look more gorgeous! You should be paid for carrying those arm-candies





kaits33 said:


> You look great! That bag is sooooo gorgeous.  I am loving that color for fall. _*I don't own any AW bags, but I really hope to someday.*_



i'm here to enable anytime!!!  plus there are new styles that were introduced this fall like the pelican satchel, pelican clutch, and jaime satchel - LOVE!



sandc said:


> So cute!  The Cupid is such a good bag for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!  I would be cheating with that AW too. Want!





gloryanh said:


> So gorgeous!!





JennyErin said:


> That bag is gorgeous Cee! _*I think I need to discover AW!*_



YES U DO JE!!! 



^^THANKS FOR ALL THE SWEET COMMENTS LADIES! I'M TRULY TRULY BAG CONTENT RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## hulietta

JennyErin said:


> Your kitty is so cute! She looks beautiful with that woven RM!


 
Thank You


----------



## hulietta

Early morning at work


----------



## hulietta

I really love all of Your bags, I have only one RM but I'm beginning to search for more . The only problem is that I live in Poland and it's really hard to find RM here.


----------



## hulietta

ceedoan said:


> cheated all weekend with my new AW oxblood lizard Emile!!


 
wow the colour is stunning!!


----------



## travelerscloset

You look so pretty hulietta! 
I love the way you matched the jacket with the MAB.





hulietta said:


> Early morning at work


----------



## hulietta

travelerscloset said:


> You look so pretty hulietta!
> I love the way you matched the jacket with the MAB.


 
Thank You! I really adore this bag


----------



## sandc

JennyErin said:


> Love it as always Sandc!



Thank you!



ceedoan said:


> u look so classy and fab sandc!! love that MJ single!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## travelerscloset

Looking fab as always *sandc*!
This bag is in my 2013 wishlist thanks to your gorgeous mod shots!  


sandc said:


> I cheated this weekend with my Marc Jacobs Single with silver hw.


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> Looking fab as always *sandc*!
> This bag is in my 2013 wishlist thanks to your gorgeous mod shots!



Thanks!  I do what I can. Enabling is like a sport.  :giggles:


----------



## kiwishopper

hulietta said:


> Early morning at work


 
Oh you look so cute and cheery! All ready for work?


----------



## kix55

ceedoan said:


> aww happy 9th anniversary to u and DH!!! looks like yall had a wonderful celebration!!! and btw traveler, you can never post too much pics on here, you  know we all love seeing your mod shots!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!! ur bright pink cupid is electrifying and a fresh pop of color in the cooler weather - i think it's a year-round bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> cute!!



Thank you cee! you look  lovely with your AW bags!



kaits33 said:


> *kix your aqua mini is so cute! LOVE the color!!
> *
> 
> 
> *kiwi you look gorgeous with the pink Cupid...and I think the fun thing about fashion now is there aren't really any "rules." Especially if  it's paired with the right outfits, you can carry that bag in colder weather too...IMO. That bag is too gorgeous to only use when it's hot! *
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy Anniversary Travelers!! Nine years....that's really great.  I love your bag choices...and the pics are gorgeous! Hope you had a great time! *



Thanks kaits!!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Florence + the Machine concert with my shimmery Zip Rocker!


----------



## JennyErin

PurseLoveSF said:


> Florence + the Machine concert with my shimmery Zip Rocker!



Ooooo perfect match to your boots! Love it!


----------



## JennyErin

hulietta said:


> Early morning at work



Wow! Gorgeous look!! Love how your blazer brings out the pink in your MAM!


----------



## travelerscloset

PurseLoveSF said:


> Florence + the Machine concert with my shimmery Zip Rocker!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Hard working RMs....*


----------



## scoobiesmomma

LOVE the B&W!!!! Still can't believe I let mine go...


travelerscloset said:


> *Hard working RMs....*


----------



## kiwishopper

RM makes hardworking looking glam and chic!!




travelerscloset said:


> *Hard working RMs....*


----------



## kiwishopper

I busted out my Large Affair! Pic via Instagram!


----------



## kaits33

kiwishopper said:


> I busted out my Large Affair! Pic via Instagram!



Gorgeous!! Love the outfit!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Old school Royal Blue & Brown Basketweave*


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *Hard working RMs....*


 
Rocking your RMs as always Travelers! Love the grocery store pics!


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> I busted out my Large Affair! Pic via Instagram!


 
I think your Red Affair is my favorite of all your bags Kiwi, you always wear it so well!!


----------



## kiwishopper

JennyErin said:


> I think your Red Affair is my favorite of all your bags Kiwi, you always wear it so well!!



Really?! It is your fav?  thanks Jenny! I think my fav RM would be between this and the plum MAM lol


----------



## ceedoan

back to my good ol CQP MAC!! please excuse blurry iphone pic!


----------



## JennyErin

ceedoan said:


> back to my good ol CQP MAC!! please excuse blurry iphone pic!



Just gorgeous Cee!!!! Your so beautiful with your RMs!


----------



## sylviaaa

RM Mini Mac on vacation in Cuba!


----------



## kiwishopper

sylviaaa said:


> RM Mini Mac on vacation in Cuba!



Ohhh these pictures of you are so so cute!! The mini size looks just perfect in you! And that blush colour is beautiful with all the island holiday cloths too!


----------



## luvspurses

kiwishopper said:


> Ohhh these pictures of you are so so cute!! The mini size looks just perfect in you! And that blush colour is beautiful with all the island holiday cloths too!


 

totally agree! is that color actually called blush or is it salmon? anyone know for sure?


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you ladies  


scoobiesmomma said:


> LOVE the B&W!!!! Still can't believe I let mine go...





kiwishopper said:


> RM makes hardworking looking glam and chic!!





JennyErin said:


> Rocking your RMs as always Travelers! Love the grocery store pics!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My new mini mac in hot pink.


----------



## sylviaaa

kiwishopper said:


> Ohhh these pictures of you are so so cute!! The mini size looks just perfect in you! And that blush colour is beautiful with all the island holiday cloths too!



Aw, thank you so much! I bought it at the beginning of summer intending it to be my vacation bag so I based the colour off of that


----------



## sylviaaa

luvspurses said:


> totally agree! is that color actually called blush or is it salmon? anyone know for sure?



Thanks! I believe it is indeed called Blush Pink (:


----------



## luvspurses

sylviaaa said:


> Thanks! I believe it is indeed called Blush Pink (:


 
thank you for the info, it really is a pretty color


----------



## JennyErin

sylviaaa said:


> RM Mini Mac on vacation in Cuba!



Love that coral on you! Your vacation looked like a blast!


----------



## JennyErin

HeartMyMJs said:


> My new mini mac in hot pink.
> 
> View attachment 1904228



Very pretty!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

JennyErin said:
			
		

> Very pretty!



Thank you!!


----------



## sylviaaa

JennyErin said:


> Love that coral on you! Your vacation looked like a blast!



Thank you! (:


----------



## beagly911

OOTD, my tried and true Raspberry Jet Setter Mini(I have got to get more!!!)


----------



## beagly911

Everyone looks fantastic but Kiwishopper your RM is TDF!!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

beagly911 said:


> Everyone looks fantastic but Kiwishopper your RM is TDF!!!!



Thanks!! The Large Affair is my most "glam" bag haha


----------



## rael

kiwishopper said:


> i busted out my large affair! Pic via instagram!


 
lovely!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Love the look kiwi! So chic 


kiwishopper said:


> I busted out my Large Affair! Pic via Instagram!




You and CQP are lovely cee!  


ceedoan said:


> back to my good ol CQP MAC!! please excuse blurry iphone pic!




Cool Mini Mac sylviaaa!  You look great!


sylviaaa said:


> RM Mini Mac on vacation in Cuba!




Love the pink against your shirt Heart 


HeartMyMJs said:


> My new mini mac in hot pink.
> 
> View attachment 1904228





Looking great as always bea   Love the Jet setter!


beagly911 said:


> OOTD, my tried and true Raspberry Jet Setter Mini(I have got to get more!!!)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

travelerscloset said:


> Love the pink against your shirt Heart


 
Thank you!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Killing time with PH Zip MAM*


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> *Killing time with PH Zip MAM*



Love!   I need to wear my PH mam more.


----------



## kaits33

travelerscloset said:


> *Killing time with PH Zip MAM*



Everytime I see a pic of anything in PH I fall in love.  I'd really like PH in a MAM someday. I am SO on restriction right now.


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *Killing time with PH Zip MAM*



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

travelerscloset said:


> *Killing time with PH Zip MAM*


 
Love the color!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

This is The smallest bag I've ever owned! But I really like it


----------



## rael

travelerscloset said:


> *Killing time with PH Zip MAM*


 
Love your jeans!  a nice change from skinnys!  You look great in them!


----------



## discoAMOUR

*LOVELY Action Pic Minkettes!!!*

*CHEETAH (aka Leopard) COVET!!! This is my Darling Leopold...big brother to my Cheetah Mini Mac, Lea!!!

My BF surprised me with him when I went upstate late August. When I ran off the bus, Leo was set up like this for me when I opened the trunk of the car, so BF could put my bags in. I couldn't stop jumping up and down and hugging my BF, I was SOOOO surprised! *




*LOVE MY LEO!!!! *




*You know my kids love a good wholesome beer...lol...Here's Leo, ordering a PBR at the New York State Fair early September!*


----------



## kiwishopper

Hello what a SWEET BF! He knows exactly what you love! Now you can come join me bag twin (leoard Covet) YAY!

Here's me with my almost all dark autumn outfit with a punch of Hot Pink Cupid! 
(more pictures are on my blog)









discoAMOUR said:


> *LOVELY Action Pic Minkettes!!!*
> 
> *CHEETAH (aka Leopard) COVET!!! This is my Darling Leopold...big brother to my Cheetah Mini Mac, Lea!!!*
> 
> *My BF surprised me with him when I went upstate late August. When I ran off the bus, Leo was set up like this for me when I opened the trunk of the car, so BF could put my bags in. I couldn't stop jumping up and down and hugging my BF, I was SOOOO surprised! *
> 
> View attachment 1910049
> 
> 
> *LOVE MY LEO!!!! *
> View attachment 1910011
> View attachment 1910010
> 
> 
> *You know my kids love a good wholesome beer...lol...Here's Leo, ordering a PBR at the New York State Fair early September!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1910012


----------



## travelerscloset

PH Zip MAM is too gorgeous to be kept in hiding 


sandc said:


> Love!   I need to wear my PH mam more.




It's such a gorgeous leather kaits, PH is a leather you can't pass up!


kaits33 said:


> Everytime I see a pic of anything in PH I fall in love.  I'd really like PH in a MAM someday. I am SO on restriction right now.




Thank you Jenny! 


JennyErin said:


> Gorgeous!!!




Thank you Heart! 


HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the color!!




Thank you rael!   This is one of my fave jeans 


rael said:


> Love your jeans!  a nice change from skinnys!  You look great in them!


----------



## travelerscloset

So cute PinkCornbread   Pink looks beautiful with silver hw.


@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1909409
> 
> This is The smallest bag I've ever owned! But I really like it




BF is soooo sweet!  Leo and you are MFEO!!!  Gorgeous!


discoAMOUR said:


> *LOVELY Action Pic Minkettes!!!*
> *CHEETAH (aka Leopard) COVET!!! This is my Darling Leopold...big brother to my Cheetah Mini Mac, Lea!!!
> 
> My BF surprised me with him when I went upstate late August. When I ran off the bus, Leo was set up like this for me when I opened the trunk of the car, so BF could put my bags in. I couldn't stop jumping up and down and hugging my BF, I was SOOOO surprised! *
> View attachment 1910049
> 
> *LOVE MY LEO!!!! *
> View attachment 1910011
> View attachment 1910010
> 
> *You know my kids love a good wholesome beer...lol...Here's Leo, ordering a PBR at the New York State Fair early September!*
> View attachment 1910012





Love the blazer kiwi!  It's gorgeous how Hot Pink cupid blends well with the hint of color of your skirt!


kiwishopper said:


> Hello what a SWEET BF! He knows exactly what you love! Now you can come join me bag twin (leoard Covet) YAY!
> 
> Here's me with my almost all dark autumn outfit with a punch of Hot Pink Cupid!
> (more pictures are on my blog)


----------



## travelerscloset

*Friday night-out with DH and Choco/Cream basketweave MAM*











*We went to a mediterranean resto.  We had greek salad, beef kebab, lamb gyro plate and mango panacota *


----------



## travelerscloset

*Went out for a quick errand and ended with another eating spree :shame: with Croc trim Magenta MAM and DH... *


----------



## nygrl

discoAMOUR said:


> *LOVELY Action Pic Minkettes!!!*
> 
> *CHEETAH (aka Leopard) COVET!!! This is my Darling Leopold...big brother to my Cheetah Mini Mac, Lea!!!
> 
> My BF surprised me with him when I went upstate late August. When I ran off the bus, Leo was set up like this for me when I opened the trunk of the car, so BF could put my bags in. I couldn't stop jumping up and down and hugging my BF, I was SOOOO surprised! *
> 
> View attachment 1910049
> 
> 
> *LOVE MY LEO!!!! *
> View attachment 1910011
> View attachment 1910010
> 
> 
> *You know my kids love a good wholesome beer...lol...Here's Leo, ordering a PBR at the New York State Fair early September!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1910012



That is so sweet of your BF!! Love your Cheetah Covet!!!


----------



## nygrl

travelerscloset said:


> *Went out for a quick errand and ended with another eating spree :shame: with Croc trim Magenta MAM and DH... *



Gorgeous color!! And the food looks delish!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> *Friday night-out with DH and Choco/Cream basketweave MAM*



LOOOOOVe this MAM!!!!! I NEED this in my life!!! LOVELY...so damn yummy!!! I want to pinch the leather!!! (if you have thoughts in the future....)


----------



## AJ1025

discoAMOUR said:


> *LOVELY Action Pic Minkettes!!!*
> 
> *CHEETAH (aka Leopard) COVET!!! This is my Darling Leopold...big brother to my Cheetah Mini Mac, Lea!!!
> 
> My BF surprised me with him when I went upstate late August. When I ran off the bus, Leo was set up like this for me when I opened the trunk of the car, so BF could put my bags in. I couldn't stop jumping up and down and hugging my BF, I was SOOOO surprised! *
> 
> View attachment 1910049
> 
> 
> *LOVE MY LEO!!!! *
> View attachment 1910011
> View attachment 1910010
> 
> 
> *You know my kids love a good wholesome beer...lol...Here's Leo, ordering a PBR at the New York State Fair early September!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1910012



Disco!  You are looking freaking adorable as usual!  Love Leo and your amazing scarf, too


----------



## kaits33

discoAMOUR said:


> *LOVELY Action Pic Minkettes!!!*
> 
> *CHEETAH (aka Leopard) COVET!!! This is my Darling Leopold...big brother to my Cheetah Mini Mac, Lea!!!
> 
> My BF surprised me with him when I went upstate late August. When I ran off the bus, Leo was set up like this for me when I opened the trunk of the car, so BF could put my bags in. I couldn't stop jumping up and down and hugging my BF, I was SOOOO surprised! *
> 
> View attachment 1910049
> 
> 
> *LOVE MY LEO!!!! *
> View attachment 1910011
> View attachment 1910010
> 
> 
> *You know my kids love a good wholesome beer...lol...Here's Leo, ordering a PBR at the New York State Fair early September!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1910012



Glad to see pics of leopard Covet!! It's gorgeous Disco!


----------



## kaits33

travelerscloset said:


> *Friday night-out with DH and Choco/Cream basketweave MAM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We went to a mediterranean resto.  We had greek salad, beef kebab, lamb gyro plate and mango panacota *





travelerscloset said:


> *Went out for a quick errand and ended with another eating spree :shame: with Croc trim Magenta MAM and DH... *



I pretty much love every single bag you've ever posted Travelers!  The food looks amazing. I have a particular weakness for Mediterranean food. Yum!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

AJ1025 said:


> Disco!  You are looking freaking adorable as usual!  Love Leo and your amazing scarf, too



OMG AJ!!!! Your'e sooo sweet!!! Thank you!!! You know I gotta have a funky scarf to go with my RMs! It's the only way! lolol



kaits33 said:


> Glad to see pics of leopard Covet!! It's gorgeous Disco!



lolol, I know, right?! Finally!!! I flippin love it!!!


----------



## JennyErin

Looking great Travelers! I also now really really want to eat some black olives! Oh and pet cream and bbw!


----------



## rael

Travelers, your meals look sooo delicious!!!  yum!!!


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> *Friday night-out with DH and Choco/Cream basketweave MAM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We went to a mediterranean resto.  We had greek salad, beef kebab, lamb gyro plate and mango panacota *



Love!  I think Disco and I would fight over this one. :lolots:



discoAMOUR said:


> *LOVELY Action Pic Minkettes!!!*
> 
> *CHEETAH (aka Leopard) COVET!!! This is my Darling Leopold...big brother to my Cheetah Mini Mac, Lea!!!
> 
> My BF surprised me with him when I went upstate late August. When I ran off the bus, Leo was set up like this for me when I opened the trunk of the car, so BF could put my bags in. I couldn't stop jumping up and down and hugging my BF, I was SOOOO surprised! *
> 
> View attachment 1910049
> 
> 
> *LOVE MY LEO!!!! *
> View attachment 1910011
> View attachment 1910010
> 
> 
> *You know my kids love a good wholesome beer...lol...Here's Leo, ordering a PBR at the New York State Fair early September!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1910012



Love Leo on you!!  You always look great!  Can't wait to strut around NYC with you and our fabulous bags. Now, which ones will we wear...


----------



## sandc

I cheated last week with my MK hamilton.






Just switched into PH MAM since it's been a while.  We are making some chili in the background.  Don't worry, PH mam isn't as close as she appears to the crock pot and will be moved.


----------



## ceedoan

PurseLoveSF said:


> Florence + the Machine concert with my shimmery Zip Rocker!



u look HOT!!! btw girl, i love how your signature says "so beyond banned" yet u keep doing all these TDF reveals!!! LOL!!! you're not alone... i was supposed to be done after i bought the BDJ, yet just bought another RM!!! lmao we's cray cray!!  haha




travelerscloset said:


> *Hard working RMs....*





travelerscloset said:


> *Old school Royal Blue & Brown Basketweave*



u remind me how much i LOVE RM even though i've been venturing into other brands!  u look great girl!



kiwishopper said:


> I busted out my Large Affair! Pic via Instagram!



i LOVE ur red + purple color combo, one of my FAVS!


----------



## kiwishopper

Thank you my dear 




ceedoan said:


> u look HOT!!! btw girl, i love how your signature says "so beyond banned" yet u keep doing all these TDF reveals!!! LOL!!! you're not alone... i was supposed to be done after i bought the BDJ, yet just bought another RM!!! lmao we's cray cray!!  haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u remind me how much i LOVE RM even though i've been venturing into other brands!  u look great girl!
> 
> 
> 
> i LOVE ur red + purple color combo, one of my FAVS!


----------



## JennyErin

sandc said:


> I cheated last week with my MK hamilton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just switched into PH MAM since it's been a while.  We are making some chili in the background.  Don't worry, PH mam isn't as close as she appears to the crock pot and will be moved.



PH is so gorgeous!!! Also I love chili!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *Killing time with PH Zip MAM*



omg, i'm so glad i decided to keep mine - what the heck was i thinking?!??!?!?!! :weird: 



discoAMOUR said:


> *LOVELY Action Pic Minkettes!!!*
> 
> *CHEETAH (aka Leopard) COVET!!! This is my Darling Leopold...big brother to my Cheetah Mini Mac, Lea!!!
> 
> My BF surprised me with him when I went upstate late August. When I ran off the bus, Leo was set up like this for me when I opened the trunk of the car, so BF could put my bags in. I couldn't stop jumping up and down and hugging my BF, I was SOOOO surprised! *
> 
> View attachment 1910049
> 
> 
> *LOVE MY LEO!!!! *
> View attachment 1910011
> View attachment 1910010
> 
> 
> *You know my kids love a good wholesome beer...lol...Here's Leo, ordering a PBR at the New York State Fair early September!*
> 
> yay!! omg u have the best bf!!! love the new addition deedee!!! i swear that leopard haircalf is the BEST animal print RM has released to date!!
> 
> View attachment 1910012





sandc said:


> I cheated last week with my MK hamilton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just switched into PH MAM since it's been a while.  We are making some chili in the background.  Don't worry, PH mam isn't as close as she appears to the crock pot and will be moved.



lol! love ph and love the chili!! i'm so glad i decided to keep mine.... i would've regretted letting this one go for sure!!


----------



## sandc

JennyErin said:


> PH is so gorgeous!!! Also I love chili!



Thank you!



ceedoan said:


> omg, i'm so glad i decided to keep mine - what the heck was i thinking?!??!?!?!! :weird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol! love ph and love the chili!! i'm so glad i decided to keep mine.... i would've regretted letting this one go for sure!!



I can't believe your almost sold it!   Although, if I'm being honest, I had the same thought very briefly. It's easy to get caught up in all the pretty bags out there and think about what you could sell to help get them. But it was a very brief though. Then I got it out and thought, no way in he!!.


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> Love!  I think Disco and I would fight over this one. :lolots:



Hell yea...I need that bag...I need it baaaaaad! OMG I'm gonna have pieces of my weave spread out on NYC streets! lololololololol :lolots:



sandc said:


> Love Leo on you!!  You always look great!  Can't wait to strut around NYC with you and our fabulous bags. Now, which ones will we wear...



Thanks mama!! I can't wait either!!!! Gonna be so much fun! Little bit of this, Allota of this, Some more of this and then bits of this  Sounds like a good time to me!


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> I cheated last week with my MK hamilton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just switched into PH MAM since it's been a while.  We are making some chili in the background.  Don't worry, PH mam isn't as close as she appears to the crock pot and will be moved.



Such great leathers in these pics!!! I love the shape of the Hamilton. I love a lot of MK's leather choices too. Really do! Mom has this gorgeous brown and white MK satchel (which i hope to borrow one day) and the white leather is so nice. know who else makes soft leathers? Dooney & Bourke. I touched this one white bag and the leather was like butter, it felt softer than a baby. I kept pinching it!!!


----------



## ceedoan

a mod shot combining my many LOVES  went to see "Argo" with DH.... such a great movie, a must-see!!! 

RM CQP MAC
YSL Arty in Lapis
TB patent aaden flats


----------



## JennyErin

ceedoan said:


> a mod shot combining my many LOVES  went to see "Argo" with DH.... such a great movie, a must-see!!!
> 
> RM CQP MAC
> YSL Arty in Lapis
> TB patent aaden flats



Your a knock out Cee!!!


----------



## nygrl

ceedoan said:


> a mod shot combining my many LOVES  went to see "Argo" with DH.... such a great movie, a must-see!!!
> 
> RM CQP MAC
> YSL Arty in Lapis
> TB patent aaden flats


 
Cute outfit!!


----------



## sandc

discoAMOUR said:


> Hell yea...I need that bag...I need it baaaaaad! *OMG I'm gonna have pieces of my weave spread out on NYC streets! l*ololololololol :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mama!! I can't wait either!!!! Gonna be so much fun! Little bit of this, Allota of this, Some more of this and then bits of this  Sounds like a good time to me!



  OMG that cracked me up!   can't wait to be in NYC! 



ceedoan said:


> a mod shot combining my many LOVES  went to see "Argo" with DH.... such a great movie, a must-see!!!
> 
> RM CQP MAC
> YSL Arty in Lapis
> TB patent aaden flats



Love the entire outfit! Very cute!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *nygrl*  My guilty pleasures: bags and food...:shame:


nygrl said:


> Gorgeous color!! And the food looks delish!




It is a lovely MAM *disco*!  The cream leather is so thick and pebbly and the choco bw is so rich! she'll be very hard to let go  but will keep you in mind 


discoAMOUR said:


> LOOOOOVe this MAM!!!!! I NEED this in my life!!! LOVELY...so damn yummy!!! I want to pinch the leather!!! (if you have thoughts in the future....)




Thank you *kaits*!  Mediterranean food is one of my fave 


kaits33 said:


> I pretty much love every single bag you've ever posted Travelers!  The food looks amazing. I have a particular weakness for Mediterranean food. Yum!!





Thank you Jenne  those black olives are finger lickin good!


JennyErin said:


> Looking great Travelers! I also now really really want to eat some black olives! Oh and pet cream and bbw!




Thank you rael  


rael said:


> Travelers, your meals look sooo delicious!!!  yum!!!




Thank you *sandc*!


sandc said:


> Love!  I think Disco and I would fight over this one. :lolots:




Thank you *Cee*  Once a Minkette always a Minkette  When I saw you post the PH Zip MAM, I was like, "  cee!!!! No!!!!! You can't!!!!" I'm glad you decided to keep her  


ceedoan said:


> u remind me how much i LOVE RM even though i've been venturing into other brands!  u look great girl!





ceedoan said:


> omg, i'm so glad i decided to keep mine - what the heck was i thinking?!??!?!?!! :weird:
> lol! love ph and love the chili!! i'm so glad i decided to keep mine.... i would've regretted letting this one go for sure!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Lovely!!!  


ceedoan said:


> a mod shot combining my many LOVES  went to see "Argo" with DH.... such a great movie, a must-see!!!
> 
> RM CQP MAC
> YSL Arty in Lapis
> TB patent aaden flats


----------



## ceedoan

JennyErin said:


> Your a knock out Cee!!!





nygrl said:


> Cute outfit!!





travelerscloset said:


> Lovely!!!





sandc said:


> Love the entire outfit! Very cute!





thanks gals!!! you are all so sweet, no matter where i venture in these forums, this one is by far my HOME.


----------



## ceedoan

discoAMOUR said:


> Hell yea...I need that bag...I need it baaaaaad! OMG I'm gonna have pieces of my weave spread out on NYC streets! lololololololol :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mama!! I can't wait either!!!! Gonna be so much fun! Little bit of this, Allota of this, Some more of this and then bits of this  Sounds like a good time to me!





i'm totally buttin in :shame:, but are yall having a minky meetup in NYC?!??!!! omg, how totally friggin awesome!! 

deedee, have u taken leo covet out yet??? i commented above but my quote got messed up!!  whoops! but i said how awesome ur super sweet bf is for surprising u with that gorgeous bag!! seeing ur covet is making me wanna bust out my mini mac and wear it.... i think i will this weekend!!


----------



## sandc

ceedoan said:


> i'm totally buttin in :shame:, but are yall having a minky meetup in NYC?!??!!! omg, how totally friggin awesome!!
> 
> deedee, have u taken leo covet out yet??? i commented above but my quote got messed up!!  whoops! but i said how awesome ur super sweet bf is for surprising u with that gorgeous bag!! seeing ur covet is making me wanna bust out my mini mac and wear it.... i think i will this weekend!!



Yes we are!  My SILs wedding that I've been trying to pick a YSL clutch for is in NYC.  DH and I will be there for a week next month.  Last time I was there I got to meet Disco and she is awesome. We plan to take NYC by storm again. My DH has been warned. :giggles:


----------



## travelerscloset

Sorry for the photo overload but I'm alone in my hotel room and winding down from a loooong meeting day.... here you go...

*DG Mattie at a local restaurant last Sunday...was buying lunch because mommy was too lazy to cook *






*I'm in Malaysia now and is too tired to explore the city... here's BH Zip MAM and RL black watch travel bag yesterday at the airport...*






*When I arrived at the hotel...*





*keeping me company at my hotel room...*





*and during the break awhile ago...*


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> Sorry for the photo overload but I'm alone in my hotel room and winding down from a loooong meeting day.... here you go...
> 
> *DG Mattie at a local restaurant last Sunday...was buying lunch because mommy was too lazy to cook *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm in Malaysia now and is too tired to explore the city... here's BH Zip MAM and RL black watch travel bag yesterday at the airport...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When I arrived at the hotel...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *keeping me company at my hotel room...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and during the break awhile ago...*



Love BH zip!  Cute jacket in the pic at the hotel too!  Looking great as always!


----------



## kiwishopper

Ms Travel you look lovely!! For some reason the zipped MAM looks so lux!!! Must be the combination of the leather sheen adn the extra hardware! You look gorgeous as always! 





travelerscloset said:


> Sorry for the photo overload but I'm alone in my hotel room and winding down from a loooong meeting day.... here you go...
> 
> *DG Mattie at a local restaurant last Sunday...was buying lunch because mommy was too lazy to cook *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm in Malaysia now and is too tired to explore the city... here's BH Zip MAM and RL black watch travel bag yesterday at the airport...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When I arrived at the hotel...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *keeping me company at my hotel room...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and during the break awhile ago...*


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> Sorry for the photo overload but I'm alone in my hotel room and winding down from a loooong meeting day.... here you go...
> 
> *DG Mattie at a local restaurant last Sunday...was buying lunch because mommy was too lazy to cook *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm in Malaysia now and is too tired to explore the city... here's BH Zip MAM and RL black watch travel bag yesterday at the airport...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When I arrived at the hotel...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *keeping me company at my hotel room...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and during the break awhile ago...*



Perfection Travelers!


----------



## luvs*it*

discoAMOUR said:


> *LOVELY Action Pic Minkettes!!!*
> 
> *CHEETAH (aka Leopard) COVET!!! This is my Darling Leopold...big brother to my Cheetah Mini Mac, Lea!!!*
> 
> *My BF surprised me with him when I went upstate late August. When I ran off the bus, Leo was set up like this for me when I opened the trunk of the car, so BF could put my bags in. I couldn't stop jumping up and down and hugging my BF, I was SOOOO surprised! *
> 
> View attachment 1910049
> 
> 
> *LOVE MY LEO!!!! *
> View attachment 1910011
> View attachment 1910010
> 
> 
> *You know my kids love a good wholesome beer...lol...Here's Leo, ordering a PBR at the New York State Fair early September!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1910012


 
*~*Awwww that was so sweet!!! Love the Covet too!!*~*


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> Sorry for the photo overload but I'm alone in my hotel room and winding down from a loooong meeting day.... here you go...
> 
> *DG Mattie at a local restaurant last Sunday...was buying lunch because mommy was too lazy to cook *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm in Malaysia now and is too tired to explore the city... here's BH Zip MAM and RL black watch travel bag yesterday at the airport...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When I arrived at the hotel...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *keeping me company at my hotel room...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and during the break awhile ago...*


 
*~*You look great!! Love your RM's too!*~*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks sandc! I bought the jacket from Mango.


sandc said:


> Love BH zip!  Cute jacket in the pic at the hotel too!  Looking great as always!





Thank you kiwi  BH Zip MAM is a great "serious" but not boring black bag. 





kiwishopper said:


> Ms Travel you look lovely!! For some reason the zipped MAM looks so lux!!! Must be the combination of the leather sheen adn the extra hardware! You look gorgeous as always!




Thank you Jen  


JennyErin said:


> Perfection Travelers!





Thank you luv  


luvs*it* said:


> *~*You look great!! Love your RM's too!*~*


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I went to CMH Fashion Week last night & BQP Mini MAC tagged along  *~*


----------



## kiwishopper

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I went to CMH Fashion Week last night & BQP Mini MAC tagged along  *~*



Ohh you both look great!! Love your pants!


----------



## luvs*it*

kiwishopper said:


> Ohh you both look great!! Love your pants!


 
*~*Thank you!!*~*


----------



## discoAMOUR

FOXY Lady!!!



luvs*it* said:


> *~*I went to CMH Fashion Week last night & BQP Mini MAC tagged along  *~*


----------



## MissRed

luvs*it* said:
			
		

> *~*I went to CMH Fashion Week last night & BQP Mini MAC tagged along  *~*



Absolutely fabulous!  Love the outfit- especially those pants!!! Bravo!  Just out of curiosity, what's CMH?


----------



## Esquared72

luvs*it* said:
			
		

> *~*I went to CMH Fashion Week last night & BQP Mini MAC tagged along  *~*



You (and your mini MAC) look fantastic!!


----------



## thedseer

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I went to CMH Fashion Week last night & BQP Mini MAC tagged along  *~*



you look great! awesome pants, and love the mini mac!


----------



## kaits33

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I went to CMH Fashion Week last night & BQP Mini MAC tagged along  *~*



I love your entire outfit. The Mini MAC is the perfect finishing touch. You look gorgeous!


----------



## JennyErin

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I went to CMH Fashion Week last night & BQP Mini MAC tagged along  *~*



Perfection!!!!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Date night w/ Black and Gold Studded Affair... she hasn't been out in so long!


----------



## JennyErin

PurseLoveSF said:


> Date night w/ Black and Gold Studded Affair... she hasn't been out in so long!



So beautiful Purseloves!!!! I love your boots!


----------



## luvs*it*

MissRed said:


> Absolutely fabulous! Love the outfit- especially those pants!!! Bravo! Just out of curiosity, what's CMH?


 
*~*Thank you!! CMH is the abbreviation for Columbus, Ohio (not sure what exactly it stands for)  *~*



eehlers said:


> You (and your mini MAC) look fantastic!!


 


thedseer said:


> you look great! awesome pants, and love the mini mac!


 


kaits33 said:


> I love your entire outfit. The Mini MAC is the perfect finishing touch. You look gorgeous!


 


JennyErin said:


> Perfection!!!!



*~*Thanks so much!!! You all are so sweet!*~*



PurseLoveSF said:


> Date night w/ Black and Gold Studded Affair... she hasn't been out in so long!


 
*~*You look fab!! Love your Affair (& your boots)!*~*


----------



## luvs*it*

discoAMOUR said:


> FOXY Lady!!!


 
*~*Thanks Disco!!*~*


----------



## travelerscloset

You ladies look so hot!!!! Love your outfits from top to toe!  and you make your lil RMs look amazing!



luvs*it* said:


> *~*I went to CMH Fashion Week last night & BQP Mini MAC tagged along  *~*





PurseLoveSF said:


> Date night w/ Black and Gold Studded Affair... she hasn't been out in so long!


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> You ladies look so hot!!!! Love your outfits from top to toe! and you make your lil RMs look amazing!


 
*~*Thanks TC!!*~*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Friday with DT Zip MAB...*


----------



## kaits33

travelerscloset said:


> *Friday with DT Zip MAB...*



That color is gorgeous! And I love your jacket!


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> *Friday with DT Zip MAB...*


 
*~*That color looks amazing on you!  *~*


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *Friday with DT Zip MAB...*



That MAB is stunning Travelers!! Looks amazing on you!


----------



## ceedoan

took my new white snake mac bombe out, along with my new TB black revas!!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *Friday with DT Zip MAB...*



u wear her so well traveler, u look gorgeous as always!! i'm so so glad she got to you safely!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

ceedoan said:


> took my new white snake mac bombe out, along with my new TB black revas!!


 
*~*That MAC Bombe is thebomb.com!! Love your Revas too...are they comfy?? I'm thinking about getting a pair...*~*


----------



## alexisarcher7

ceedoan said:


> took my new white snake mac bombe out, along with my new TB black revas!!



can i just say that i'm obsessed with this bag again? cause i am!


----------



## JennyErin

ceedoan said:


> took my new white snake mac bombe out, along with my new TB black revas!!



Stunning as always Cee!! Your the bomb rocking a Bombe!


----------



## beachgirl38

beautiful bags ladies!!  i love them all!



luvs*it* said:


> *~*I went to CMH Fashion Week last night & BQP Mini MAC tagged along  *~*





travelerscloset said:


> *Friday with DT Zip MAB...*





PurseLoveSF said:


> Date night w/ Black and Gold Studded Affair... she hasn't been out in so long!





ceedoan said:


> took my new white snake mac bombe out, along with my new TB black revas!!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> Sorry for the photo overload but I'm alone in my hotel room and winding down from a loooong meeting day.... here you go...
> 
> *DG Mattie at a local restaurant last Sunday...was buying lunch because mommy was too lazy to cook *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm in Malaysia now and is too tired to explore the city... here's BH Zip MAM and RL black watch travel bag yesterday at the airport...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When I arrived at the hotel...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *keeping me company at my hotel room...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and during the break awhile ago...*



traveler i love your outfits and RM's!!! 



luvs*it* said:


> *~*I went to CMH Fashion Week last night & BQP Mini MAC tagged along  *~*



danggg girl, u look HOT!!! i love ur outfit and mini mac!!! BQP?!?!?! was that the NYC special edition one????? ugh totally missed out on that one!!!


----------



## ceedoan

PurseLoveSF said:


> Date night w/ Black and Gold Studded Affair... she hasn't been out in so long!



omg girl, i didn't know we were twinsies with black studded affair!!!! omg, we have GREAT taste!!! hehe  

i love your whole outift!!! those boots are hot!!


----------



## ceedoan

luvs*it* said:


> *~*That MAC Bombe is thebomb.com!! *Love your Revas too...are they comfy?? I'm thinking about getting a pair...**~*



hey luvs!! i wore them that day and all day today at work.... so far so good but they've still got some stretching out to do. i ordered my true size and they fit well.  between revas and my aadens, i think the revas are more comfortable. HTH!



alexisarcher7 said:


> can i just say that i'm obsessed with this bag again? cause i am!



GET IT!!!  i ordered mine from amazon (paid full retail), but i may return and grab one from the bay. i didn't see those on there until mine was delivered. and now there's 2 on there right now for less than the $330 retail.  



JennyErin said:


> Stunning as always Cee!! Your the bomb rocking a Bombe!



you're so sweet JE! 



beachgirl38 said:


> beautiful bags ladies!!  i love them all!



thanks beachie!! btw, OT, but did u ever post pics of your iodine rocco???


----------



## luvs*it*

ceedoan said:


> danggg girl, u look HOT!!! i love ur outfit and mini mac!!! BQP?!?!?! was that the NYC special edition one????? ugh totally missed out on that one!!!


 
*~*Thanks!! Yep, it's the NYC one...I'm now a Mini MAC addict!  *~*


----------



## alexisarcher7

ceedoan said:


> GET IT!!!  i ordered mine from amazon (paid full retail), but i may return and grab one from the bay. i didn't see those on there until mine was delivered. and now there's 2 on there right now for less than the $330 retail.



I was looking at one on eBay. I'm thinking of swinging it and getting it. Do you think the white will stain easily?


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> *Friday with DT Zip MAB...*



Love how this bag looks on you!  



ceedoan said:


> took my new white snake mac bombe out, along with my new TB black revas!!



Looks great!  Love the bag and the shoes!


----------



## sandc

Couple of pics breaking in the new to me wine mam


----------



## MissRed

sandc said:
			
		

> Couple of pics breaking in the new to me wine mam



So gorgeous! Such a jewel.


----------



## luvs*it*

sandc said:


> Couple of pics breaking in the new to me wine mam


 
*~*Gorgeous MAM (love your boots)!!*~*


----------



## sandc

MissRed said:


> So gorgeous! Such a jewel.





luvs*it* said:


> *~*Gorgeous MAM (love your boots)!!*~*



Thank you!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sandc said:


> Couple of pics breaking in the new to me wine mam


 
Love the color!


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> Couple of pics breaking in the new to me wine mam



A jewel indeed! Fabulous mama!


----------



## sandc

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the color!



Thanks! 



discoAMOUR said:


> A jewel indeed! Fabulous mama!



Thanks Disco!


----------



## Denverite

sandc said:


> Couple of pics breaking in the new to me wine mam



That looks great on you!!!


----------



## loveceline30

Enjoying a nice day w/ my son!


----------



## luvs*it*

lorraignediau said:


> Enjoying a nice day w/ my son!


 
*~*Awww he's a cutie!!!! Love your zip clutch, & your hair is beautiful!!*~*


----------



## kenzibray

lorraignediau said:


> Enjoying a nice day w/ my son!


 

Gorgeous pictures!!  Is that a full size ?


----------



## discoAMOUR

lorraignediau said:


> Enjoying a nice day w/ my son!



What a handsome family! You and your mac look fab! Is that a mini mac?


----------



## sandc

Denverite said:


> That looks great on you!!!



Thanks! 



lorraignediau said:


> Enjoying a nice day w/ my son!



Love purple!  You look great!


----------



## beachgirl38

ceedoan said:


> hey luvs!! i wore them that day and all day today at work.... so far so good but they've still got some stretching out to do. i ordered my true size and they fit well.  between revas and my aadens, i think the revas are more comfortable. HTH!
> 
> 
> 
> GET IT!!!  i ordered mine from amazon (paid full retail), but i may return and grab one from the bay. i didn't see those on there until mine was delivered. and now there's 2 on there right now for less than the $330 retail.
> 
> 
> 
> you're so sweet JE!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks beachie!! btw, OT, but did u ever post pics of your iodine rocco???



i am so sad to say that i returned it....i just felt that the leather was too stiff. i held on to it for a few weeks, never took it out, just tried on at home. i loved the color - went with everything, the studs, the color of the hw, just could not get past the leather. it was tough, stiff & dull. i am sure with time it would have softened, but i am not sure how much. i am such a smooshy leather girl.  i decided to send it back - i need to love everything about a bag, especially for the price.   my laptop is still being worked on & i was hoping to post the pics i had saved for reference, but i think they are lost.

since i love the bag i decided to keep an eye open for sales. i have my eye on a smooth leather, non pebbly rockie in teal that i hope goes on sale.....


----------



## loveceline30

sandc said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Love purple!  You look great!



Thank you


----------



## loveceline30

discoAMOUR said:


> What a handsome family! You and your mac look fab! Is that a mini mac?




Thank you It's actually the mini 5 zip clutch.


----------



## loveceline30

kenzibray said:


> Gorgeous pictures!!  Is that a full size ?



Thanks Yes it is!




luvs*it* said:


> *~*Awww he's a cutie!!!! Love your zip clutch, & your hair is beautiful!!*~*




Awww you're so sweet! Thanks


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lorraignediau said:


> Enjoying a nice day w/ my son!


 
Love the bag!  Your son is so cute!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you ladies!  Loved DT Zip MAB so much I couldn't put it down 



kaits33 said:


> That color is gorgeous! And I love your jacket!





luvs*it* said:


> *~*That color looks amazing on you!  *~*





JennyErin said:


> That MAB is stunning Travelers!! Looks amazing on you!





ceedoan said:


> u wear her so well traveler, u look gorgeous as always!! i'm so so glad she got to you safely!!!





beachgirl38 said:


> beautiful bags ladies!!  i love them all!





ceedoan said:


> traveler i love your outfits and RM's!!!
> 
> 
> 
> danggg girl, u look HOT!!! i love ur outfit and mini mac!!! BQP?!?!?! was that the NYC special edition one????? ugh totally missed out on that one!!!





sandc said:


> Love how this bag looks on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!  Love the bag and the shoes!


----------



## travelerscloset

Lovely *sandc*!  I love the wine and gold combination.  You carry it so well!  Gorgeous 



sandc said:


> Couple of pics breaking in the new to me wine mam





You look great *lorraignediau*!  Your son is so cute!


lorraignediau said:


> Enjoying a nice day w/ my son!





That's such an amazing combo *cee*!


ceedoan said:


> took my new white snake mac bombe out, along with my new TB black revas!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi *disco*!  I miss seeing you around.  I just saw your signature.  What happened to your Orange Haze MAM?



discoAMOUR said:


> What a handsome family! You and your mac look fab! Is that a mini mac?


----------



## travelerscloset

*Can't put DT Zip MAB down*


----------



## discoAMOUR

lorraignediau said:


> Thank you It's actually the mini 5 zip clutch.



Thanks...it's super cute on you!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> Hi *disco*!  I miss seeing you around.  I just saw your signature.  What happened to your Orange Haze MAM?



Some bastard stole it from my house. Very pissed, can't even talk about it anymore. I'm just concentrating on finding a replacement.

Love your DT Zip on you!


----------



## travelerscloset

discoAMOUR said:


> Some bastard stole it from my house. Very pissed, can't even talk about it anymore. I'm just concentrating on finding a replacement.
> 
> Love your DT Zip on you!


----------



## mballen

Not exactly "In Action" but here is a collection pic...


Visit My Blog:

http://www.fashioncheat.net


----------



## discoAMOUR

mballen said:


> Not exactly "In Action" but here is a collection pic...
> 
> 
> Visit My Blog:
> 
> http://www.fashioncheat.net



I LOOOOOVE IT ALL!!!!! 

I SO want those dish pumps.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

mballen said:


> Not exactly "In Action" but here is a collection pic...
> 
> 
> Visit My Blog:
> 
> http://www.fashioncheat.net


 
Nice!!


----------



## JennyErin

mballen said:


> Not exactly "In Action" but here is a collection pic...
> 
> 
> Visit My Blog:
> 
> http://www.fashioncheat.net


 
Those shoes are gorgeous!


----------



## JennyErin

lorraignediau said:


> Enjoying a nice day w/ my son!


 
Love the 5 zip, that purple is beautiful! You are one hot mama!


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *Can't put DT Zip MAB down*


 
So pretty as always Travelers! You seem to be giving her protective strokes in between pics lol.


----------



## luvs*it*

mballen said:


> Not exactly "In Action" but here is a collection pic...
> 
> 
> Visit My Blog:
> 
> http://www.fashioncheat.net


 
*~*What color is your zip clutch? Is it Freesia??*~*


----------



## mballen

luvs*it* said:


> *~*What color is your zip clutch? Is it Freesia??*~*


 
I think it was called Pink Iris.  It is from Spring 2012.


----------



## mballen

discoAMOUR said:


> I LOOOOOVE IT ALL!!!!!
> 
> I SO want those dish pumps.


 



JennyErin said:


> Those shoes are gorgeous!


 

Thanks! Here is another of the shoes!


Visit My Blog:

http://www.fashioncheat.net


----------



## luvs*it*

mballen said:


> I think it was called Pink Iris. It is from Spring 2012.


 
*~*Thanks!!*~*


----------



## JennyErin

mballen said:


> Thanks! Here is another of the shoes!
> 
> 
> Visit My Blog:
> 
> http://www.fashioncheat.net


 
Love it!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

mballen said:


> Thanks! Here is another of the shoes!
> 
> 
> Visit My Blog:
> 
> http://www.fashioncheat.net



Do you find these run "true to size"? or half/whole size bigger or smaller?


----------



## loveceline30

JennyErin said:
			
		

> Love the 5 zip, that purple is beautiful! You are one hot mama!



Thanks Jenny


----------



## loveceline30

Thanks Guys! 



HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the bag!  Your son is so cute!





travelerscloset said:


> You look great *lorraignediau*!  Your son is so cute!


----------



## loveceline30

travelerscloset said:


> *Can't put DT Zip MAB down*




I love the color look great on you!


----------



## mballen

discoAMOUR said:


> Do you find these run "true to size"? or half/whole size bigger or smaller?


 

I would say they are "true to size".  I'm between a 6.5 and a 7, and I these fit in a 6.5


----------



## discoAMOUR

mballen said:


> I would say they are "true to size".  I'm between a 6.5 and a 7, and I these fit in a 6.5



awesome mama! thanks a ton!


----------



## sandc

discoAMOUR said:


> Do you find these run "true to size"? or half/whole size bigger or smaller?



OMG dish pumps are the best. My EB suede ones run pretty true to size. I typically wear an 8 or 8.5 depending on the type of shoe (wide feet).  Mine are an 8.5 and they fit really well. Any bigger would be too big. They are almost a bit too big, but they work.


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> OMG dish pumps are the best. My EB suede ones run pretty true to size. I typically wear an 8 or 8.5 depending on the type of shoe (wide feet).  Mine are an 8.5 and they fit really well. Any bigger would be too big. They are almost a bit too big, but they work.



OK, so I wear a perfect 9, (when it comes to the width of the shoe, it's medium, not certainly not narrow) so where do you think I would I fall? At a 9 or 9.5? I want a new pair of heels so badly!!! Got that itch! lololol

I love the super sexy deep v of the dish pumps. And I really love the cream perforated vixen too.


----------



## sandc

discoAMOUR said:


> OK, so I wear a perfect 9, (when it comes to the width of the shoe, it's medium, not certainly not narrow) so where do you think I would I fall? At a 9 or 9.5? I want a new pair of heels so badly!!! Got that itch! lololol
> 
> I love the super sexy deep v of the dish pumps. And I really love the cream perforated vixen too.



I would say a 9.  I boarder between 8 & 8.5 and I think either would've worked. The 8.5 almost slips now that I've worn them a bit. They aren't too narrow. Really, they are the most comfortable pumps I own. If you find a black pair in a 8 or 8.5, please let me know. Dish pumps are hard to find now. Love them! They are my fav!  I'm bringing mine to wear to the wedding.  You just might have to come to our hotel to help me with outfits and visit with shoes and bags.


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> I would say a 9.  I boarder between 8 & 8.5 and I think either would've worked. The 8.5 almost slips now that I've worn them a bit. They aren't too narrow. Really, they are the most comfortable pumps I own. If you find a black pair in a 8 or 8.5, please let me know. Dish pumps are hard to find now. Love them! They are my fav!  I'm bringing mine to wear to the wedding.  You just might have to come to our hotel to help me with outfits and visit with shoes and bags.



You tell me when, and I'm there!!! I'll look out for the black ones for you too.


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Hey hot ladies! It's been mad long since I've posted, so I think I will now, since I'm sooo loving my newBBW MAB. Damn this thing is huge and soo FINE! I call her "Charlie", after Geena Davis' bad-@$$ character in A Long Kiss Goodnight. It was my first ever seen R-rated movie, and this is my first ever R-rated Purse--cuz it's HAUTE AS HELL!!! Have you seen it?! lololol It's on FIRE!*

First off Dr. Nick Riviera (from the Simpsons) would like to say: "HI EVERYBODYYY!!!...OH, You Look Like You Need A Drink!"




Charlie, at home getting ready to leave for the subway.




Charlie, the honey bunny, bought some cinnabons for her papabear!!!!! Whatta sweetheart!




Chilling in Binghamton, waiting for my second coach bus...it's a long trip to see my boyfriend. But I'd travel quadruple the mileage just to get to him.


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Heading out to dinner with my BF and Charlie...she really is fine as hell! Work it Charlie, Work it HARD, Giirrrrlll!!!!!*


----------



## HeartMyMJs

discoAMOUR said:


> *Heading out to dinner with my BF and Charlie...she really is fine as hell! Work it Charlie, Work it HARD, Giirrrrlll!!!!!*
> View attachment 1925675
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925674
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925673
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925672


 
Looking good!!  Love it!


----------



## sandc

discoAMOUR said:


> *Heading out to dinner with my BF and Charlie...she really is fine as hell! Work it Charlie, Work it HARD, Giirrrrlll!!!!!*
> View attachment 1925675
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925674
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925673
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925672



Hot!  I love it!  I want a bbw mam someday.   I believe I will have to meet Charlie irl.


----------



## kiwishopper

First time wearing this leopard Covet in 7 months lol
Pairing it with my Balenciaga motocycle jacket and Frye riding boots


----------



## nygrl

discoAMOUR said:


> *Heading out to dinner with my BF and Charlie...she really is fine as hell! Work it Charlie, Work it HARD, Giirrrrlll!!!!!*
> View attachment 1925675
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925674
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925673
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925672



HOT!!! Ugh I need a BBW in my life so bad!!


----------



## kiwishopper

discoAMOUR said:


> *Heading out to dinner with my BF and Charlie...she really is fine as hell! Work it Charlie, Work it HARD, Giirrrrlll!!!!!*
> View attachment 1925675
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925674
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925673
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925672


 
LOL dear girl your post always makes me smile from ear to ear! Yes youa re right, this HUGE bag Charlie is so handsome!!!! I must have missed your reveal posts because I had no idea you acquired him!!!! You ROCK it fiercely woman!!!


----------



## kaits33

discoAMOUR said:


> *Heading out to dinner with my BF and Charlie...she really is fine as hell! Work it Charlie, Work it HARD, Giirrrrlll!!!!!*
> View attachment 1925675
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925674
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925673
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925672



Muahahah Disco you crack me up! You and Charlie are both working it!!  BBW is on my lust list....someday...


----------



## kenzibray

nygrl said:
			
		

> HOT!!! Ugh I need a BBW in my life so bad!!



Saw a MAM on eBay BIN $249 w blue ZT


----------



## Esquared72

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> Heading out to dinner with my BF and Charlie...she really is fine as hell! Work it Charlie, Work it HARD, Giirrrrlll!!!!!



Gorgeous, haute, and amazingly fabu!! Seriously...that is one beautiful bag. And you wear her well! Enjoy your time with your sweet BF!!!


----------



## JennyErin

discoAMOUR said:


> *Heading out to dinner with my BF and Charlie...she really is fine as hell! Work it Charlie, Work it HARD, Giirrrrlll!!!!!*
> View attachment 1925675
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925674
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925673
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925672



Charlie is amazing Disco!!! She rocks my socks off!! You two are pure perfection!


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> First time wearing this leopard Covet in 7 months lol
> Pairing it with my Balenciaga motocycle jacket and Frye riding boots



Love it Kiwi!!


----------



## luvs*it*

discoAMOUR said:


> *Hey hot ladies! It's been mad long since I've posted, so I think I will now, since I'm sooo loving my newBBW MAB. Damn this thing is huge and soo FINE! I call her "Charlie", after Geena Davis' bad-@$$ character in A Long Kiss Goodnight. It was my first ever seen R-rated movie, and this is my first ever R-rated Purse--cuz it's HAUTE AS HELL!!! Have you seen it?! lololol It's on FIRE!*
> 
> First off Dr. Nick Riviera (from the Simpsons) would like to say: "HI EVERYBODYYY!!!...OH, You Look Like You Need A Drink!"
> 
> View attachment 1925658
> 
> 
> Charlie, at home getting ready to leave for the subway.
> 
> View attachment 1925659
> 
> 
> Charlie, the honey bunny, bought some cinnabons for her papabear!!!!! Whatta sweetheart!
> 
> View attachment 1925661
> 
> 
> Chilling in Binghamton, waiting for my second coach bus...it's a long trip to see my boyfriend. But I'd travel quadruple the mileage just to get to him.
> 
> View attachment 1925660
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925662


 


discoAMOUR said:


> *Heading out to dinner with my BF and Charlie...she really is fine as hell! Work it Charlie, Work it HARD, Giirrrrlll!!!!!*
> View attachment 1925675
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925674
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925673
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925672


 
*~*Charlie looks ahhhhmazing (as do you)!!*~*


----------



## luvs*it*

kiwishopper said:


> First time wearing this leopard Covet in 7 months lol
> Pairing it with my Balenciaga motocycle jacket and Frye riding boots


 
*~*You & your Covet look fab!!*~*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Carried Teal Alligator to an industry meeting...  she's a head turner *


----------



## travelerscloset

I'm so happy you have this beauty!  The bags of this SO have you to thank for your impeccable coordination with the RM Team, yay!  She's perfect!



discoAMOUR said:


> *Heading out to dinner with my BF and Charlie...she really is fine as hell! Work it Charlie, Work it HARD, Giirrrrlll!!!!!*
> View attachment 1925675
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925674
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925673
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925672


----------



## kiwishopper

travelerscloset said:


> *Carried Teal Alligator to an industry meeting...  she's a head turner *



Whoa you are definitely a head turner!!! For some reasons all of your RMs are so glam looking!! Maybe it has to do with the hw and the colours!


----------



## MAGJES

discoAMOUR said:


> *Heading out to dinner with my BF and Charlie...she really is fine as hell! Work it Charlie, Work it HARD, Giirrrrlll!!!!!*
> View attachment 1925675
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925674
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925673
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925672



I absolutely LOVE this bag!!


----------



## MAGJES

travelerscloset said:


> *Carried Teal Alligator to an industry meeting...  she's a head turner *



Absolutely Fabulous!!


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> *Carried Teal Alligator to an industry meeting... she's a head turner *


 
*~*Gorg!!!*~*


----------



## discoAMOUR

MAGJES said:


> I absolutely LOVE this bag!!



*Lovely Ladies,  Charlie and I thank you so much for your terribly sweet compliments! Nygrl, kiwi,kaits,eehlers,jenny,luv,traveler,mags, everyone, Many Hugs and Kisses for your kindness!!! 

Charlie is absolutely my dream BBW! (And she made me fall in love with the MAB size---kve always loved the MAM.) I'm so fortunate that the ladies of my SO loved the specs as much as me! I told you all it would be super sexy!!! We need to collaborate and make more sexy gear!!! I've plenty of ideas! Who's in?!? Lol Can't wait for the next SO!!!*

I don't have internet in my new apartment yet, and can't quote everyone on my cell phone, so I'm sorry for the simple response. I hope it can suffice.


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> *Carried Teal Alligator to an industry meeting...  she's a head turner *



Head turner? BUT OF COURSE!!! Look who's carrying him!! Fab mama! Looking just HOT at work! Must be stealing hearts all day with that bag and those heels!! Bad girl!


----------



## discoAMOUR

kiwishopper said:


> First time wearing this leopard Covet in 7 months lol
> Pairing it with my Balenciaga motocycle jacket and Frye riding boots



So much fun kiwi, you look like you should get on the back of a harley with that yummy leather jacket and sexy cheetah covet! Love it!!!


----------



## kenzibray

Navy Luxe MAC out with me for Halloween


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *kiwi*   I've been lucky I found the RMs in colors and textures that work for me 


kiwishopper said:


> Whoa you are definitely a head turner!!! For some reasons all of your RMs are so glam looking!! Maybe it has to do with the hw and the colours!





Thank you *MAGJES*!  


MAGJES said:


> Absolutely Fabulous!!





Thank you *luvs*!


luvs*it* said:


> *~*Gorg!!!*~*





You make me blush girl, lol!  
A kick-a$$ bag and heels does make a lot of diff, lol!


discoAMOUR said:


> Head turner? BUT OF COURSE!!! Look who's carrying him!! Fab mama! Looking just HOT at work! Must be stealing hearts all day with that bag and those heels!! Bad girl!





You look great *kenzi*!  I love everything in your photo!  


kenzibray said:


> Navy Luxe MAC out with me for Halloween


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the look *kiwi*!  The Covet perfectly goes with the Bal jacket!



kiwishopper said:


> First time wearing this leopard Covet in 7 months lol
> Pairing it with my Balenciaga motocycle jacket and Frye riding boots


----------



## JennyErin

kenzibray said:


> Navy Luxe MAC out with me for Halloween



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## nygrl

kenzibray said:


> Navy Luxe MAC out with me for Halloween



Love the bag! And you look cute!


----------



## nygrl

travelerscloset said:


> *Carried Teal Alligator to an industry meeting...  she's a head turner *



I cannot stop staring at this bag!! In love with the color!


----------



## missmoz

kenzibray said:


> Navy Luxe MAC out with me for Halloween



Such a cute pic!  Love your costume!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *nygrl*!
The color and texture of this MAB is amazing 


nygrl said:


> I cannot stop staring at this bag!! In love with the color!


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> *Carried Teal Alligator to an industry meeting...  she's a head turner *



Head turner is right! Love that mam and I'm loving those shoes. Hot!



kenzibray said:


> Navy Luxe MAC out with me for Halloween



Great costume!  Love the navy luxe!


----------



## discoAMOUR

HeartMyMJs said:


> Looking good!!  Love it!



Thanks so much!!! 



sandc said:


> Hot!  I love it!  I want a bbw mam someday.   I believe I will have to meet Charlie irl.



OMGGGG I can't wait, less than two weeks now!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

One more time with leopard Covet!


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> One more time with leopard Covet!



So pretty Kiwi!


----------



## luvs*it*

kenzibray said:


> Navy Luxe MAC out with me for Halloween


 
*~*Love your costume...you both look great!!*~*



kiwishopper said:


> One more time with leopard Covet!


 
*~*You look super stylish Kiwi!*~*


----------



## MissRed

kenzibray said:
			
		

> Navy Luxe MAC out with me for Halloween



You guys are so adorable. I love your costume!


----------



## kenzibray

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *kiwi*   I've been lucky I found the RMs in colors and textures that work for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *MAGJES*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *luvs*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make me blush girl, lol!
> A kick-a$$ bag and heels does make a lot of diff, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look great *kenzi*!  I love everything in your photo!





JennyErin said:


> Gorgeous!!!





nygrl said:


> Love the bag! And you look cute!





missmoz said:


> Such a cute pic!  Love your costume!





sandc said:


> Head turner is right! Love that mam and I'm loving those shoes. Hot!
> 
> 
> 
> Great costume!  Love the navy luxe!





luvs*it* said:


> *~*Love your costume...you both look great!!*~*
> 
> 
> 
> *~*You look super stylish Kiwi!*~*





MissRed said:


> You guys are so adorable. I love your costume!



Thanks, ladies! It turned out great. probably one of my favorites  I pieced it together rather than buying a pre-packaged one and I loved it. Have to say my favorite part was my hair. I actually have really long hair but I did the tutorial on Lauren Conrad's website for vintage 1920s ish hair and it looked great! And my MAC fit in perfectly  

(of course the bf was kicking and screaming the whole time.. he doesn't get as excited about Halloween as I do.. but you can see who won  )


----------



## travelerscloset

*Plum MAB kept me company at work*


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> *Plum MAB kept me company at work*


 
*~*Gorgeous, TC!!!*~*


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *Plum MAB kept me company at work*



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

travelerscloset said:


> *Plum MAB kept me company at work*


 
Love the plum!


----------



## carlee

quick shot with 5 zip mac mini in LIPSTICK.
Is this 3 zip or 5 zip? actually there are only 4 zippers total though 
Anyway I love it!!!!!


----------



## JennyErin

carlee said:


> quick shot with 5 zip mac mini in LIPSTICK.
> Is this 3 zip or 5 zip? actually there are only 4 zippers total though
> Anyway I love it!!!!!



What a great color! Love your whole outfit!


----------



## carlee

JennyErin said:


> What a great color! Love your whole outfit!


Thank you so much! I love this red and bag!!


----------



## luvs*it*

carlee said:


> quick shot with 5 zip mac mini in LIPSTICK.
> Is this 3 zip or 5 zip? actually there are only 4 zippers total though
> Anyway I love it!!!!!


 

*~*Love this bag on you!!! Your scarf is cute too!*~*


----------



## HeartMyMJs

carlee said:


> quick shot with 5 zip mac mini in LIPSTICK.
> Is this 3 zip or 5 zip? actually there are only 4 zippers total though
> Anyway I love it!!!!!


 
Love it!!  Makes me want to get a lipstick color too!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you Ladies! 


luvs*it* said:


> *~*Gorgeous, TC!!!*~*





JennyErin said:


> Gorgeous!!!





HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the plum!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

A quick shot of my new *Romeo* for reference since we don't see this treasure much! My son broke my full length mirror, so this is the best I could do for now...


----------



## JennyErin

So pretty!!! Love it!


----------



## missmoz

scoobiesmomma said:


> A quick shot of my new *Romeo* for reference since we don't see this treasure much! My son broke my full length mirror, so this is the best I could do for now...



Wow, that is one hot bag!  I have such a soft spot for ostrich.  Romeo looks great on you!


----------



## nygrl

scoobiesmomma said:


> A quick shot of my new *Romeo* for reference since we don't see this treasure much! My son broke my full length mirror, so this is the best I could do for now...



Cute!! Love ostrich!


----------



## luvs*it*

scoobiesmomma said:


> A quick shot of my new *Romeo* for reference since we don't see this treasure much! My son broke my full length mirror, so this is the best I could do for now...


----------



## sandc

carlee said:


> quick shot with 5 zip mac mini in LIPSTICK.
> Is this 3 zip or 5 zip? actually there are only 4 zippers total though
> Anyway I love it!!!!!



Love that shade of red!


----------



## sandc

Decided to give my neglected navy Nikki with silver hw some love today.  Every time I get this bag out I'm in awe of the leather. So soft.


----------



## JennyErin

sandc said:


> Decided to give my neglected navy Nikki with silver hw some love today.  Every time I get this bag out I'm in awe of the leather. So soft.



Awww she needed some love! She's a stunner!


----------



## kaits33

sandc said:
			
		

> Decided to give my neglected navy Nikki with silver hw some love today.  Every time I get this bag out I'm in awe of the leather. So soft.



I love navy Nikki! You look good carrying her! What lining is in that one?


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Thank you all for your kind words! I'm enjoying Mr. Romeo! 



luvs*it* said:


>





nygrl said:


> Cute!! Love ostrich!





JennyErin said:


> So pretty!!! Love it!





missmoz said:


> Wow, that is one hot bag!  I have such a soft spot for ostrich.  Romeo looks great on you!


----------



## sandc

JennyErin said:


> Awww she needed some love! She's a stunner!



Thanks!  



kaits33 said:


> I love navy Nikki! You look good carrying her! What lining is in that one?



Thank you! The lining is the brown with black x.  I got it from a sample sale a couple years ago.


----------



## travelerscloset

That's a lovely blue leather & silver hw combination.
Wish RM could make more bags with silver hw.



sandc said:


> Decided to give my neglected navy Nikki with silver hw some love today.  Every time I get this bag out I'm in awe of the leather. So soft.


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the way you carry her!  She looks perfect for your height.
leather color + ostrich embossed contrast +  hardware = perfection!



scoobiesmomma said:


> A quick shot of my new *Romeo* for reference since we don't see this treasure much! My son broke my full length mirror, so this is the best I could do for now...


----------



## travelerscloset

*Tangerine MAB went with me for some errands last Thursday...*








*Had a facial & foot spa with Dark Red MAM yesterday...*


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> That's a lovely blue leather & silver hw combination.
> Wish RM could make more bags with silver hw.



Thanks travelers!  I love silver hw 



travelerscloset said:


> *Tangerine MAB went with me for some errands last Thursday...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Had a facial & foot spa with Dark Red MAM yesterday...*



Looking good as always with your mams. I love your mams!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *sandc*! 
IMO, MAM is the most versatile among RM styles.  


sandc said:


> Thanks travelers!  I love silver hw
> Looking good as always with your mams. I love your mams!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Distressed Teal Matinee*


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Distressed Teal Matinee



Beauteous!


----------



## JennyErin

Gorgeous new pics Travelers!!


----------



## jadise

With my black MAC


----------



## scoobiesmomma

travelerscloset said:


> *Distressed Teal Matinee*



Very nice!!


----------



## saSHAYx3




----------



## luvs*it*

saSHAYx3 said:


>


 
*~*Cute!!*~*


----------



## saSHAYx3

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Cute!!*~*


thank you !


----------



## JennyErin

jadise said:


> With my black MAC



So cute!!


----------



## JennyErin

saSHAYx3 said:


>



Love to see people rocking the older classics! Darling looks so good on you! I love the color!


----------



## saSHAYx3

JennyErin said:


> Love to see people rocking the older classics! Darling looks so good on you! I love the color!


thank you !


----------



## discoAMOUR

jadise said:


> With my black MAC



^You're adorable! Love that leather...looks so rich and smooth. Short finished tassels are on my hitlist! love 'em!




saSHAYx3 said:


>



^Cute! I love that you brought back the Darling...it's such a hot bag! And yours in FIG looks awesome!


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> Decided to give my neglected navy Nikki with silver hw some love today.  Every time I get this bag out I'm in awe of the leather. So soft.



Navy + Silver HW = PERFECTION!


----------



## saSHAYx3

discoAMOUR said:


> ^You're adorable! Love that leather...looks so rich and smooth. Short finished tassels are on my hitlist! love 'em!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Cute! I love that you brought back the Darling...it's such a hot bag! And yours in FIG looks awesome!


Thank you! i hope to continue on building my RM collection


----------



## jadise

JennyErin said:


> So cute!!



Thank you


----------



## jadise

Thank you discoAMOUR. I love the leather too


----------



## Esquared72

It's been a while since we had a ghostly action shot.  Here's me and Gradient Wine MAB via my office window reflection.


----------



## travelerscloset

My pick-me-up bag & food


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you Jenn! 


JennyErin said:


> Gorgeous new pics Travelers!!




I love the colors in this photo  you're so pretty jadise!


jadise said:


> With my black MAC




Thank you scoobiesmomma!


scoobiesmomma said:


> Very nice!!




You & the darling are lovely! It's refreshing to see a darling again 


saSHAYx3 said:


>




Your ghostly photo is several days shy from holloween  still gorgeous you & gradient mab even if just a hint...


eehlers said:


> It's been a while since we had a ghostly action shot.  Here's me and Gradient Wine MAB via my office window reflection.


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> My pick-me-up bag & food



Check you out with the fancy collage!  I love it!!  (Can I have an onion ring?)


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> My pick-me-up bag & food



cool collage! awesome milkshake.


----------



## jadise

travelerscloset said:


> I love the colors in this photo  you're so pretty jadise!



Thank you


----------



## fshnonmymind

I'm cheating a little bit here because I haven't actually purchased this bag, but after spying some cute bags in Bloomingdales yesterday, I'm tempted to buy a new RM after a long hiatus:


----------



## scoobiesmomma

fshnonmymind said:


> I'm cheating a little bit here because I haven't actually purchased this bag, but after spying some cute bags in Bloomingdales yesterday, I'm tempted to buy a new RM after a long hiatus:



Love it!! You should go for it!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

travelerscloset said:


> My pick-me-up bag & food



Everytime I see your Wine Mattie...makes me want one!


----------



## travelerscloset

Cute! It perfectly matches your shoes 


fshnonmymind said:


> I'm cheating a little bit here because I haven't actually purchased this bag, but after spying some cute bags in Bloomingdales yesterday, I'm tempted to buy a new RM after a long hiatus:


----------



## travelerscloset

Your RM experience won't be complete if you haven't tried a wine Mattie. Go girl!


scoobiesmomma said:


> Everytime I see your Wine Mattie...makes me want one!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

travelerscloset said:


> Your RM experience won't be complete if you haven't tried a wine Mattie. Go girl!



Actually, the Wine Mattie is what initially drew me to RM and this forum way back when there was a photo of V.Hudgens's carrying hers, 2008 I think. I tracked one down then and paid FP for it from a retail store. That was the most I had spent on a bag at the time and I was too afraid to carry it, so I ended up sending it back.  Things have obviously changed A LOT since then...but hopefully one of these days I'll be able to find one in good condition again.


----------



## saSHAYx3

travelerscloset said:


> My pick-me-up bag & food


I love this! You have such a lovely bag collection in general.


----------



## saSHAYx3




----------



## MissRed

Work it sashay!!!  Love the outfit and the Mattie!


----------



## discoAMOUR

saSHAYx3 said:


>



Funky!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

travelerscloset said:


> My pick-me-up bag & food



Delicious both the bag AND the food yum yum!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

saSHAYx3 said:


>


 
*~*Love the Mattie & your boots!!*~*


----------



## kaits33

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> My pick-me-up bag & food



The food looks amazing and of course....so does Wine Mattie!


----------



## kaits33

You look gorgeous! That Mattie is gorgeous and looks great on you!


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> My pick-me-up bag & food



Beautiful Mattie Travelers!!! And your food looks so yummy!


----------



## JennyErin

fshnonmymind said:


> I'm cheating a little bit here because I haven't actually purchased this bag, but after spying some cute bags in Bloomingdales yesterday, I'm tempted to buy a new RM after a long hiatus:



Love the MAC and your shoes!! Great combo!


----------



## JennyErin

saSHAYx3 said:


>



Beautiful!! Dont see many dark green Mattie's!


----------



## saSHAYx3

@jennyerin,@ Katis33, @Luvs*it*, @MissRed, and @ DiscoAmour......Thank you  !


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Not really a good action pic, but I met Rebecca tonight at her Saks event...she's super nice! Please excuse my appearance; I only got 3 hours of sleep last night & I came right after work...*~*


----------



## JennyErin

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Not really a good action pic, but I met Rebecca tonight at her Saks event...she's super nice! Please excuse my appearance; I only got 3 hours of sleep last night & I came right after work...*~*



Awww luvs you look amazing! Great pic of you two!!


----------



## aliceanna

With my Black Ostrich MAM


----------



## luvs*it*

JennyErin said:


> Awww luvs you look amazing! Great pic of you two!!


 
*~*Thank you!  *~*


----------



## luvs*it*

aliceanna said:


> With my Black Ostrich MAM


 
*~*You look great!! Love that Ostrich MAM!*~*


----------



## kiwishopper

Love everyone you are wearing in this shot! It's so classic chic!! 





aliceanna said:


> With my Black Ostrich MAM


----------



## HeartMyMJs

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Not really a good action pic, but I met Rebecca tonight at her Saks event...she's super nice! Please excuse my appearance; I only got 3 hours of sleep last night & I came right after work...*~*


 
How cool!!  You look great!


----------



## luvs*it*

HeartMyMJs said:


> How cool!! You look great!


 
*~*Thank you!!*~*


----------



## purseprincess32

Awww great pic of you and RM!


----------



## luvs*it*

purseprincess32 said:


> Awww great pic of you and RM!


 
*~*Thank you!!!*~*


----------



## saSHAYx3

aliceanna said:


> with my black ostrich mam


stunning !


----------



## discoAMOUR

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Not really a good action pic, but I met Rebecca tonight at her Saks event...she's super nice! Please excuse my appearance; I only got 3 hours of sleep last night & I came right after work...*~*



Yay! I hope you had a good time.


----------



## luvs*it*

discoAMOUR said:


> Yay! I hope you had a good time.


 
*~*It was a lot of fun...Rebecca is really sweet & down to earth; they also had a few activities going on (I took full advantage of the Henna bar!) Lol*~*


----------



## JennyErin

aliceanna said:


> With my Black Ostrich MAM


Very Pretty! Such a classic!


----------



## travelerscloset

Coffee break with Iris MAB


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you ladies!  food & bags make my world go round, lol.



eehlers said:


> Check you out with the fancy collage!  I love it!!  (Can I have an onion ring?)





saSHAYx3 said:


> I love this! You have such a lovely bag collection in general.





kiwishopper said:


> Delicious both the bag AND the food yum yum!!!





kaits33 said:


> The food looks amazing and of course....so does Wine Mattie!





JennyErin said:


> Beautiful Mattie Travelers!!! And your food looks so yummy!


----------



## travelerscloset

Lovely as always *alice*!  that black ostrich MAM is a rare gem.


aliceanna said:


> With my Black Ostrich MAM





I'm so envious!  Hope to meet her someday 


luvs*it* said:


> *~*Not really a good action pic, but I met Rebecca tonight at her Saks event...she's super nice! Please excuse my appearance; I only got 3 hours of sleep last night & I came right after work...*~*





Awww, I felt the same way when I first layed my eyes on Wine Mattie... I was so scared to use it.  I got over the shock and threw my worries away later on.


scoobiesmomma said:


> Actually, the Wine Mattie is what initially drew me to RM and this forum way back when there was a photo of V.Hudgens's carrying hers, 2008 I think. I tracked one down then and paid FP for it from a retail store. That was the most I had spent on a bag at the time and I was too afraid to carry it, so I ended up sending it back.  Things have obviously changed A LOT since then...but hopefully one of these days I'll be able to find one in good condition again.


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the look saSHAY!  You and the mattie are stunning  


saSHAYx3 said:


>


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> Coffee break with Iris MAB



Love the photo mash up Travelers! And that Iris MAM is gorgeous!!


----------



## saSHAYx3

travelerscloset said:


> I love the look saSHAY!  You and the mattie are stunning




thank you :*!


----------



## aliceanna

travelerscloset said:


> Coffee break with Iris MAB


Great collage of photos!  Love the Iris MAB--so pretty!


----------



## aliceanna

kiwishopper said:


> Love everyone you are wearing in this shot! It's so classic chic!!


Thanks! Those are some of my favorite pieces.  

Thanks also to *travelers* and *saSHAY* for your kind words!


----------



## aliceanna

I just can't seem to get enough of Black Ostrich MAM!


----------



## JennyErin

aliceanna said:


> I just can't seem to get enough of Black Ostrich MAM!



You always look amazing aliceanna! Love your leopard cardi!!!


----------



## minahleee

oh lorddieeee that red track zipper is killin it!!!!



discoAMOUR said:


> *Heading out to dinner with my BF and Charlie...she really is fine as hell! Work it Charlie, Work it HARD, Giirrrrlll!!!!!*
> View attachment 1925675
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925674
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925673
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925672


----------



## jroos

My black MAC at the floating market in Thailand!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

aliceanna said:


> I just can't seem to get enough of Black Ostrich MAM!



You look great!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

jroos said:


> My black MAC at the floating market in Thailand!



How cool!!  Love your MAC!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

jroos said:


> My black MAC at the floating market in Thailand!


Where'd you get your shirt?!


----------



## sandc

aliceanna said:


> I just can't seem to get enough of Black Ostrich MAM!



Love it! Looks fantastic!



jroos said:


> My black MAC at the floating market in Thailand!



Love black MAC. Perfect bag for marketing.


----------



## thedseer

jroos said:


> My black MAC at the floating market in Thailand!



so cool! i love travel shots.


----------



## beachgirl38

aliceanna said:


> I just can't seem to get enough of Black Ostrich MAM!



you always look so beautiful! love your blog too!


----------



## JennyErin

jroos said:


> My black MAC at the floating market in Thailand!



Great pic! It looks so warm there!


----------



## jroos

Thank you ladies!!! 



LoveMyMarc said:


> Where'd you get your shirt?!


Stylemint I love it!! So easy and comfy!!


----------



## starrynite_87

Headed out with my boyfriend bag


----------



## Esquared72

Quick pit stop at the bank, then off to run errands!


----------



## thedseer

eehlers said:
			
		

> Quick pit stop at the bank, then off to run errands!



So gorgeous!!! They really knocked it out of the park with these.


----------



## Alyssa86

eehlers said:


> Quick pit stop at the bank, then off to run errands!



this one is gorgeous! where did you get her?

edit: I found it  had to check first and then ask, sorry


----------



## sandc

eehlers said:


> Quick pit stop at the bank, then off to run errands!



I'm really tempted by this bag!


----------



## Esquared72

sandc said:
			
		

> I'm really tempted by this bag!



Get it, get it!! Seriously the best bag purchase I've made since my Paraty. Love it!!!


----------



## JennyErin

starrynite_87 said:


> Headed out with my boyfriend bag



Awesome seeing the BF in action!! Looks great on you!


----------



## JennyErin

eehlers said:


> Quick pit stop at the bank, then off to run errands!



Eehlers this bag is amazingly gorgeous!!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

eehlers said:


> Quick pit stop at the bank, then off to run errands!



HAUTE!!!!! Gold goes perfectly with that green!


----------



## Esquared72

thedseer said:
			
		

> So gorgeous!!! They really knocked it out of the park with these.






			
				Alyssa86 said:
			
		

> this one is gorgeous! where did you get her?
> 
> edit: I found it  had to check first and then ask, sorry






			
				JennyErin said:
			
		

> Eehlers this bag is amazingly gorgeous!!!!






			
				discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> HAUTE!!!!! Gold goes perfectly with that green!



Thanks, ladies!! I love her to death!


----------



## kenzibray

Dark Brown MAC out for some Mexican with the bf


----------



## Snugbugnyc

kenzibray said:


> Dark Brown MAC out for some Mexican with the bf



thats a gorgeous mac!


----------



## travelerscloset

I love this ee! I'm imagining us walking in the city, you carrying your green zip gold hw/BBW MAM & me with my red zip gunmetal hw/BBW MAM... 



eehlers said:


> Quick pit stop at the bank, then off to run errands!


----------



## travelerscloset

Amazing rich color & shiny hw! Lovely contrast 



kenzibray said:


> Dark Brown MAC out for some Mexican with the bf


----------



## travelerscloset

So chic aliceanna! Beautiful as always 


aliceanna said:


> I just can't seem to get enough of Black Ostrich MAM!


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> I love this ee! I'm imagining us walking in the city, you carrying your green zip gold hw/BBW MAM & me with my red zip gunmetal hw/BBW MAM...



We'd make for one sassy pair!!!  Someday, my friend, we'll make it a reality!


----------



## travelerscloset

So cute starrynite! It's perfect on you 


starrynite_87 said:


> Headed out with my boyfriend bag





You look great jroos! The MAC is the perfect touring companion! Don't you just love the sights & scenes of Thailand? Enjoy your trip!
Have you gone to the temples & shopping sites?


jroos said:


> My black MAC at the floating market in Thailand!


----------



## JennyErin

kenzibray said:


> Dark Brown MAC out for some Mexican with the bf



Love that dark brown! What a knock out!


----------



## travelerscloset

oh, that would be super nice 


eehlers said:


> We'd make for one sassy pair!!!  Someday, my friend, we'll make it a reality!


----------



## notasleep

eehlers said:


> Quick pit stop at the bank, then off to run errands!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Weekend tripping with Grape MAB...*


----------



## marcinthemiddle

Just arrived at work with my new MAC Daddy in burgundy.


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *Weekend tripping with Grape MAB...*



Love that MAB, grape is such a nice color! Looking smashing as always Travelers!


----------



## JennyErin

marcinthemiddle said:


> Just arrived at work with my new MAC Daddy in burgundy.



Ooooo haven't seen a MAC Daddy in action yet! Love it! The leather on that burgundy looks divine as well!


----------



## marcinthemiddle

JennyErin said:
			
		

> Ooooo haven't seen a MAC Daddy in action yet! Love it! The leather on that burgundy looks divine as well!



Thank you! I really love that all the stuff I carry in my Nikki fits nicely in the MAC Daddy- also am in a love/hate moment with the iPad compartment...LOL


----------



## baghag411

Is there a handbag made that DOESN'T look good on you??  I haven't seen one yet. . . 



travelerscloset said:


> *Weekend tripping with Grape MAB...*


----------



## baghag411

Beautiful!



marcinthemiddle said:


> Just arrived at work with my new MAC Daddy in burgundy.


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> *Weekend tripping with Grape MAB...*



Love grape!  It's such a fun pop of color!



marcinthemiddle said:


> Just arrived at work with my new MAC Daddy in burgundy.



This looks great on you!


----------



## sandc

Did a little Marshalls shopping last night while DH was in Best Buy with my *Dark Grey MAM*.


----------



## luvs*it*

sandc said:


> Did a little Marshalls shopping last night while DH was in Best Buy with my *Dark Grey MAM*.




*~*Love your DG MAM...cute scarf too!!*~*


----------



## kenzibray

Snugbugnyc said:
			
		

> thats a gorgeous mac!






			
				travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Amazing rich color & shiny hw! Lovely contrast






			
				JennyErin said:
			
		

> Love that dark brown! What a knock out!



Thanks ladies! She is a beauty. I got her on sale at Bloomies a couple months ago.  she's really the one that sold me on MACs .. Now I'm addicted. Lol


----------



## Esquared72

A bag isn't fully indoctrinated into the collection until it's the subject of a ghostly mod shot. 

Here's BBW MAM through my office window reflection:


----------



## JennyErin

sandc said:


> Did a little Marshalls shopping last night while DH was in Best Buy with my *Dark Grey MAM*.



Gorgeous Sandc!!!!


----------



## JennyErin

eehlers said:


> A bag isn't fully indoctrinated into the collection until it's the subject of a ghostly mod shot.
> 
> Here's BBW MAM through my office window reflection:



Sigh, just can't get enough of your stunning bag Eehlers!


----------



## sandc

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Love your DG MAM...cute scarf too!!*~*



Thanks! The scarf was a TJ's find. 



JennyErin said:


> Gorgeous Sandc!!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

baghag411 said:


> Is there a handbag made that DOESN'T look good on you??  I haven't seen one yet. . .



  what she said! ^^


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

sandc said:


> Did a little Marshalls shopping last night while DH was in Best Buy with my *Dark Grey MAM*.



Love that mam!  That's gorgeous!


----------



## sandc

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Love that mam!  That's gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## sandc

Running through the grocery store at lunch with my PH MAM.


----------



## JennyErin

sandc said:


> Running through the grocery store at lunch with my PH MAM.



Swoon!!!! That bag!!! Pure perfection Sandc!


----------



## Esquared72

JennyErin said:


> Sigh, just can't get enough of your stunning bag Eehlers!



Thanks, J!  I can't get enough of it either!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Jenn*  This color & leather is one of RM's best, IMO.


JennyErin said:


> Love that MAB, grape is such a nice color! Looking smashing as always Travelers!




Oh, that's such a sweet comment *baghag*   You make me blush 


baghag411 said:


> Is there a handbag made that DOESN'T look good on you??  I haven't seen one yet. . .





Thanks sandc!


sandc said:


> Love grape!  It's such a fun pop of color!





It's official now, that MAM is your finest *ee*! 


eehlers said:


> A bag isn't fully indoctrinated into the collection until it's the subject of a ghostly mod shot.
> Here's BBW MAM through my office window reflection:




You carry a MAM like no other *sandc*!


sandc said:


> Did a little Marshalls shopping last night while DH was in Best Buy with my *Dark Grey MAM*.





sandc said:


> Running through the grocery store at lunch with my PH MAM.





That MAC looks great on you *marcinthemiddle*!


marcinthemiddle said:


> Just arrived at work with my new MAC Daddy in burgundy.


----------



## sandc

JennyErin said:


> Swoon!!!! That bag!!! Pure perfection Sandc!



Thank you! 



travelerscloset said:


> You carry a MAM like no other *sandc*!



Thanks travelers!  I do  a good mam.


----------



## follybgal

I luv these pics! keep them coming!


----------



## yufan

Cool! I like it! I think a brighter color bag will make it pop it. 


jroos said:


> My black MAC at the floating market in Thailand!


----------



## MissRed

Out shopping with my Python MAC.


----------



## luvs*it*

MissRed said:


> Out shopping with my Python MAC.



*~*Love it!!! The python looks great against your red coat!!*~*


----------



## MissRed

luvs*it* said:
			
		

> *~*Love it!!! The python looks great against your red coat!!*~*



Thanks luvs!


----------



## baghag411

I second *luvs* comment!


----------



## MissRed

baghag411 said:
			
		

> I second luvs comment!



Thanks baghag!


----------



## aliceanna

Bone Ostrich MAC with a holiday party dress:


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Lovely!!*~*


----------



## discoAMOUR

MissRed said:


> Out shopping with my Python MAC.



Looking good red!!! Love the red coat and python mac together. Perfect match!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Ur jewelry looks great againt the bone and silver HW!



aliceanna said:


> Bone Ostrich MAC with a holiday party dress:


----------



## JennyErin

MissRed said:


> Out shopping with my Python MAC.



Gorgeous! Python and red are the perfect combo!


----------



## JennyErin

aliceanna said:


> Bone Ostrich MAC with a holiday party dress:



Perfection as always Alice!!!


----------



## sandc

aliceanna said:


> Bone Ostrich MAC with a holiday party dress:



Love the whole look!  The bag, dress, shoes, bracelets...all of it.


----------



## sandc

Running up to TJ's real quick at lunch time with my mini-rikki.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I love that Mini Rikki, Sandc!!!*~*


----------



## JennyErin

sandc said:


> Running up to TJ's real quick at lunch time with my mini-rikki.



Nice Sandc! Looking fine!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> Running up to TJ's real quick at lunch time with my mini-rikki.



You've got me crazy over silver hardware! Rikki's leather looks so smooth and thick!!! LOVE it!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

*22 months in the making...I finally wore, My Olivia...Olive Quilted MAB on vacation last week! 
I'll NEVER wait this long to wear her again! She's BEAUTIFUL!!!!*

*Waiting for my connecting bus upstate to see the BF...so here we are by the vending machines, heating up a sandwich during the wait...*




*Getting spruced up in the restroom before boarding the second bus...*







* MORE PICS!!!  Doesn't She Deserve It ?!?! lol *




*The back is my favorite part!!!! LOOOVE all this great quilting.  
This leather is soo thick, soft, and juicy looking! I pinch it all the time!*


----------



## sandc

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I love that Mini Rikki, Sandc!!!*~*



Thank you! 



JennyErin said:


> Nice Sandc! Looking fine!!



Thanks! 



discoAMOUR said:


> You've got me crazy over silver hardware! Rikki's leather looks so smooth and thick!!! LOVE it!!!



Thanks lady!   I do love silver hw. Just buy one, you'll like it. 



discoAMOUR said:


> *22 months in the making...I finally wore, My Olivia...Olive Quilted MAB on vacation last week!
> I'll NEVER wait this long to wear her again! She's BEAUTIFUL!!!!*
> 
> *Waiting for my connecting bus upstate to see the BF...so here we are by the vending machines, heating up a sandwich during the wait...*
> 
> View attachment 1964445
> 
> 
> *Getting spruced up in the restroom before boarding the second bus...*
> 
> View attachment 1964432
> 
> 
> View attachment 1964433
> 
> 
> * MORE PICS!!!  Doesn't She Deserve It ?!?! lol *
> 
> View attachment 1964434
> 
> 
> *The back is my favorite part!!!! LOOOVE all this great quilting.
> This leather is soo thick, soft, and juicy looking! I pinch it all the time!*
> 
> View attachment 1964435




Oooh!  I love how you bust out bags I didn't even know you had!  You need to rotate more so we can all drool over your collection.   You look great as always!


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> Oooh!  I love how you bust out bags I didn't even know you had!  You need to rotate more so we can all drool over your collection.   You look great as always!



LOLOL I know right! I really do not rotate often at ALL! I have a few more that I haven't worn yet...I like to surprise ya, SandC! lol Shoot, sometimes when I open up my suitcase of purses I surprise myself! I forget what I have. But I'll work on it! Thanks mama!!! 

Seriously, I can't believe January was going to make it 2 years that I had this purse and did NOT wear her. I'm ridiculous. Not again.

ps: *cough cough* did you get the thing?...and did you keep it? what's up? pm me!


----------



## Esquared72

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> 22 months in the making...I finally wore, My Olivia...Olive Quilted MAB on vacation last week!
> I'll NEVER wait this long to wear her again! She's BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> 
> Waiting for my connecting bus upstate to see the BF...so here we are by the vending machines, heating up a sandwich during the wait...
> 
> Getting spruced up in the restroom before boarding the second bus...
> 
> MORE PICS!!!  Doesn't She Deserve It ?!?! lol
> 
> The back is my favorite part!!!! LOOOVE all this great quilting.
> This leather is soo thick, soft, and juicy looking! I pinch it all the time!



That is fantastically gorgy!!!! So glad you are finally carrying her!!


----------



## luvs*it*

discoAMOUR said:


> *22 months in the making...I finally wore, My Olivia...Olive Quilted MAB on vacation last week!
> I'll NEVER wait this long to wear her again! She's BEAUTIFUL!!!!*
> 
> *Waiting for my connecting bus upstate to see the BF...so here we are by the vending machines, heating up a sandwich during the wait...*
> 
> View attachment 1964445
> 
> 
> *Getting spruced up in the restroom before boarding the second bus...*
> 
> View attachment 1964432
> 
> 
> View attachment 1964433
> 
> 
> * MORE PICS!!!  Doesn't She Deserve It ?!?! lol *
> 
> View attachment 1964434
> 
> 
> *The back is my favorite part!!!! LOOOVE all this great quilting.
> This leather is soo thick, soft, and juicy looking! I pinch it all the time!*
> 
> View attachment 1964435




*~*Disco, you are too cute!!! Olivia is looking fab as well!!  *~*


----------



## loveuga

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> 22 months in the making...I finally wore, My Olivia...Olive Quilted MAB on vacation last week!
> I'll NEVER wait this long to wear her again! She's BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> 
> Waiting for my connecting bus upstate to see the BF...so here we are by the vending machines, heating up a sandwich during the wait...
> 
> Getting spruced up in the restroom before boarding the second bus...
> 
> MORE PICS!!!  Doesn't She Deserve It ?!?! lol
> 
> The back is my favorite part!!!! LOOOVE all this great quilting.
> This leather is soo thick, soft, and juicy looking! I pinch it all the time!



Omg omg!!!  This bag is hot and you are rocking it hard!  Wow, almost 2 years?!? Omg!  Malarkey!  You need to be wearing Olivia!  She's gorgeous


----------



## sandc

Getting in the holiday spirit with wine mam.


----------



## MissRed

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> Looking good red!!! Love the red coat and python mac together. Perfect match!






			
				JennyErin said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! Python and red are the perfect combo!



Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Gremlin

sandc said:


> Getting in the holiday spirit with wine mam.



What a pretty colour!


----------



## discoAMOUR

sandc said:


> Getting in the holiday spirit with wine mam.



It's SEXY!!!!! WOOT!


----------



## JennyErin

discoAMOUR said:


> *22 months in the making...I finally wore, My Olivia...Olive Quilted MAB on vacation last week!
> I'll NEVER wait this long to wear her again! She's BEAUTIFUL!!!!*
> 
> *Waiting for my connecting bus upstate to see the BF...so here we are by the vending machines, heating up a sandwich during the wait...*
> 
> View attachment 1964445
> 
> 
> *Getting spruced up in the restroom before boarding the second bus...*
> 
> View attachment 1964432
> 
> 
> View attachment 1964433
> 
> 
> * MORE PICS!!!  Doesn't She Deserve It ?!?! lol *
> 
> View attachment 1964434
> 
> 
> *The back is my favorite part!!!! LOOOVE all this great quilting.
> This leather is soo thick, soft, and juicy looking! I pinch it all the time!*
> 
> View attachment 1964435




Woot woot Disco!!!!! So glad you broke her out she's amazing!! And you look like a stunning little traveler yourself!! A great pair!


----------



## JennyErin

sandc said:


> Getting in the holiday spirit with wine mam.



Looking fab rockin those classics Sandc!! So pretty!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Lovin everyone's action shots!*

*Sharing my sister's photos when she joined the AVA fashioin show... rocking the MAC Fire engine I gave her...*


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Lovin everyone's action shots!
> 
> Sharing my sister's photos when she joined the AVA fashioin show... rocking the MAC Fire engine I gave her...



You're sister is gorgeous! Runs in the family.  
Oh yeah, the MAC is pretty, too!


----------



## sandc

Gremlin said:


> What a pretty colour!



Thanks!  It's a hard color to capture in pictures, but it's nice and rich.



discoAMOUR said:


> It's SEXY!!!!! WOOT!



 Thanks lady!  



JennyErin said:


> Looking fab rockin those classics Sandc!! So pretty!



Thank you!  I've been in an old school kind of mood.


----------



## sandc

travelerscloset said:


> *Lovin everyone's action shots!*
> 
> *Sharing my sister's photos when she joined the AVA fashioin show... rocking the MAC Fire engine I gave her...*



Great pictures!  Love the first shot! Your sister sure knows how to pose with an RM.  Very pretty!


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *Lovin everyone's action shots!*
> 
> *Sharing my sister's photos when she joined the AVA fashioin show... rocking the MAC Fire engine I gave her...*



She looks amazing with it! Rocking RM fabulously must run in the family!


----------



## travelerscloset

Had to wipe my drool off... You & wine MAM look gorgeous 


sandc said:


> Getting in the holiday spirit with wine mam.


----------



## Esquared72

My fab DH is throwing me an early 40th birthday party today, so I'm going festive red!


----------



## plaingal79

Action shot after I get back from Zumba this morning with my beloved Beloved (no pun intended!)


----------



## discoAMOUR

plaingal79 said:


> Action shot after I get back from Zumba this morning with my beloved Beloved (no pun intended!)



Looks perfect on you!!! YAY!


----------



## discoAMOUR

eehlers said:


> That is fantastically gorgy!!!! So glad you are finally carrying her!!





luvs*it* said:


> *~*Disco, you are too cute!!! Olivia is looking fab as well!!  *~*





loveuga said:


> Omg omg!!!  This bag is hot and you are rocking it hard!  Wow, almost 2 years?!? Omg!  Malarkey!  You need to be wearing Olivia!  She's gorgeous



 Thanks so much, my Minkie Sisters!!! 

It's seriously refreshing wearing a bag you're scared to get messed up! lolol I don't care anymore--our bags are for us to USE & LOVE them, right?!  And I sure do LOVE this bag! lol


----------



## discoAMOUR

Your sister is fabulous!!! Super adorable. 
The Red MAC looks dazzling on her too!!!
Love her JC Litas--such a fab shoe. 




travelerscloset said:


> *Lovin everyone's action shots!*
> 
> *Sharing my sister's photos when she joined the AVA fashioin show... rocking the MAC Fire engine I gave her...*


----------



## JennyErin

eehlers said:


> My fab DH is throwing me an early 40th birthday party today, so I'm going festive red!



You really rock a Nikki Eehlers!! Happy early birthday!


----------



## JennyErin

plaingal79 said:


> Action shot after I get back from Zumba this morning with my beloved Beloved (no pun intended!)



Hot stuff!!


----------



## beachgirl38

eehlers said:


> My fab DH is throwing me an early 40th birthday party today, so I'm going festive red!



love it!! happy birthday!


----------



## Antonia

discoAMOUR said:


> *22 months in the making...I finally wore, My Olivia...Olive Quilted MAB on vacation last week!
> I'll NEVER wait this long to wear her again! She's BEAUTIFUL!!!!*
> 
> *Waiting for my connecting bus upstate to see the BF...so here we are by the vending machines, heating up a sandwich during the wait...*
> 
> View attachment 1964445
> 
> 
> *Getting spruced up in the restroom before boarding the second bus...*
> 
> View attachment 1964432
> 
> 
> View attachment 1964433
> 
> 
> * MORE PICS!!!  Doesn't She Deserve It ?!?! lol *
> 
> View attachment 1964434
> 
> 
> *The back is my favorite part!!!! LOOOVE all this great quilting.
> This leather is soo thick, soft, and juicy looking! I pinch it all the time!*
> 
> View attachment 1964435



Gorgeous, you're right, she does deserve more pics!  You can tell the leather is amazing from those close up pics!  You look 'mahvelous'!


----------



## Antonia

eehlers said:


> My fab DH is throwing me an early 40th birthday party today, so I'm going festive red!



Happy Birthday!  Love the red Nikki-perfect color for a celebration!!


----------



## Esquared72

En route to the airport with red Nikki...New Orleans bound.


----------



## JennyErin

eehlers said:


> En route to the airport with red Nikki...New Orleans bound.



Such a pretty red! Have a great trip Eehlers!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you so much ladies  walking the run way is her dream come true  if I was just 5 inches taller, lol.



eehlers said:


> You're sister is gorgeous! Runs in the family.
> Oh yeah, the MAC is pretty, too!





sandc said:


> Thanks!  It's a hard color to capture in pictures, but it's nice and rich.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks lady!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I've been in an old school kind of mood.





sandc said:


> Great pictures!  Love the first shot! Your sister sure knows how to pose with an RM.  Very pretty!





JennyErin said:


> She looks amazing with it! Rocking RM fabulously must run in the family!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

eehlers said:


> My fab DH is throwing me an early 40th birthday party today, so I'm going festive red!





eehlers said:


> En route to the airport with red Nikki...New Orleans bound.



Eehlers, is this beauty new?? I haven't been on tPF in so long so I am not up-to-date but your Nikki is lovely and looks fab on you as all your bags do!!  The leather looks positively luscious!



plaingal79 said:


> Action shot after I get back from Zumba this morning with my beloved Beloved (no pun intended!)



Love the Beloved on you! Adds a little edgy spice to the ole' workout outfit  Beautiful!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Hi, ladies! I've been soooo tPF MIA lately... I am so behind on everyone's beautiful new bags! I have a lot of catching up to do!

I've recently fallen back in love with my Black and Gold Studded Affair and took her out to dinner this weekend


----------



## PurseLoveSF

sandc said:


> Getting in the holiday spirit with wine mam.



Holy wow, your wine MAM is GORGY, *sandc*!! Jealous! 



travelerscloset said:


> *Lovin everyone's action shots!*
> 
> *Sharing my sister's photos when she joined the AVA fashioin show... rocking the MAC Fire engine I gave her...*



Wowza, your sister's a hot mama (just like you!) and that MAC is smokin!  Love it, *travelers*!


----------



## JennyErin

PurseLoveSF said:


> Hi, ladies! I've been soooo tPF MIA lately... I am so behind on everyone's beautiful new bags! I have a lot of catching up to do!
> 
> I've recently fallen back in love with my Black and Gold Studded Affair and took her out to dinner this weekend



Gorgeous outfit! Looks perfect with the Affair!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you PurseLove  the leather & color on the fire engine MAC is amazing.


PurseLoveSF said:


> Holy wow, your wine MAM is GORGY, *sandc*!! Jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> Wowza, your sister's a hot mama (just like you!) and that MAC is smokin!  Love it, *travelers*!


----------



## travelerscloset

You look lovely PurseLove!


PurseLoveSF said:


> Hi, ladies! I've been soooo tPF MIA lately... I am so behind on everyone's beautiful new bags! I have a lot of catching up to do!
> 
> I've recently fallen back in love with my Black and Gold Studded Affair and took her out to dinner this weekend


----------



## plaingal79

Just got her today in the mail, I literally ripped the box open, took some pictures WITH the wrappers on, and voila!!! Here she is, GORGEOUS GORGEOUS GORGEOUS!!!!

LOOOOOOOOOOOOVEEEEEEEEEEEEE, now all I have to do is wait for the mini mattie that I just bought from another tpf-er! Wheee!!


----------



## Gremlin

plaingal79 said:


> Just got her today in the mail, I literally ripped the box open, took some pictures WITH the wrappers on, and voila!!! Here she is, GORGEOUS GORGEOUS GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> LOOOOOOOOOOOOVEEEEEEEEEEEEE, now all I have to do is wait for the mini mattie that I just bought from another tpf-er! Wheee!!



OMG I love it!


----------



## discoAMOUR

plaingal79 said:


> Just got her today in the mail, I literally ripped the box open, took some pictures WITH the wrappers on, and voila!!! Here she is, GORGEOUS GORGEOUS GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> LOOOOOOOOOOOOVEEEEEEEEEEEEE, now all I have to do is wait for the mini mattie that I just bought from another tpf-er! Wheee!!



super funky! congrats!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Antonia said:


> Gorgeous, you're right, she does deserve more pics!  You can tell the leather is amazing from those close up pics!  You look 'mahvelous'!



Thank you so much, !!! You're too sweet!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi everyone! Here are a couple shots of a teal MAM I got from Bluefly. Love this color!


----------



## luvs*it*

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone! Here are a couple shots of a teal MAM I got from Bluefly. Love this color!



*~*You look great!! Love the Teal MAM on you!*~*


----------



## justpeachy4397

luvs*it* said:


> *~*You look great!! Love the Teal MAM on you!*~*



Thank you luvsit!


----------



## Gremlin

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone! Here are a couple shots of a teal MAM I got from Bluefly. Love this color!



Love this colour. It's beautiful.


----------



## JennyErin

plaingal79 said:


> Just got her today in the mail, I literally ripped the box open, took some pictures WITH the wrappers on, and voila!!! Here she is, GORGEOUS GORGEOUS GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> LOOOOOOOOOOOOVEEEEEEEEEEEEE, now all I have to do is wait for the mini mattie that I just bought from another tpf-er! Wheee!!



Very pretty!! Congrats! She looks great on you!


----------



## JennyErin

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone! Here are a couple shots of a teal MAM I got from Bluefly. Love this color!



Love your outfit and that MAM looks amazing on you!


----------



## discoAMOUR

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone! Here are a couple shots of a teal MAM I got from Bluefly. Love this color!



Looks so cool on you!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

discoAMOUR said:
			
		

> Looks so cool on you!!! Congrats!!!



Thanks so much discoamour!


----------



## sandc

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone! Here are a couple shots of a teal MAM I got from Bluefly. Love this color!



Love the teal!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone! Here are a couple shots of a teal MAM I got from Bluefly. Love this color!



LOVE this!  I had it in my cart on bluefly and didn't go ahead and check out, now I wish I had!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## Esquared72

PurseLoveSF said:


> Eehlers, is this beauty new?? I haven't been on tPF in so long so I am not up-to-date but your Nikki is lovely and looks fab on you as all your bags do!!  The leather looks positively luscious!



Hey girlie! 

Red Nikki is, indeed, one of my new lovelies.  I bought her at the same time I bought the AW Rocco in Cayenne, which posed quite a red bag dilemma.  Both were far too gorgeous for me to send one of them back. Fortunately, DH took pity on me and is going to gift the Rocco to me for Christmas, while Nikki is a birthday gift from me to myself. 

How are you doing? Any new bags to share?


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> LOVE this!  I had it in my cart on bluefly and didn't go ahead and check out, now I wish I had!  It's gorgeous!



Thanks! I'll bet this is the one you almost bought, because I may have gotten the last one!


----------



## nygrl

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! Here are a couple shots of a teal MAM I got from Bluefly. Love this color!



Such a beautiful color! You look great!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

justpeachy4397 said:


> Thanks! I'll bet this is the one you almost bought, because I may have gotten the last one!



Possibly!  I looked at it a lot a while back, but kept hoping a teal boy toy satchel would pop up on ebay or bonanza and then the mam sold out.


----------



## thedseer

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone! Here are a couple shots of a teal MAM I got from Bluefly. Love this color!



great color!


----------



## travelerscloset

You look great! I love the MAM on you  keep those gorgeous action shots coming!


justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone! Here are a couple shots of a teal MAM I got from Bluefly. Love this color!


----------



## plaingal79

hehe, just got this today!


----------



## luvs*it*

plaingal79 said:


> hehe, just got this today!



*~*Congrats!!!*~*


----------



## justpeachy4397

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> You look great! I love the MAM on you  keep those gorgeous action shots coming!



Thanks so much travelerscloset!


----------



## JennyErin

plaingal79 said:


> hehe, just got this today!



Gorgeous! Looks perfect on you! Can't wait for more action shots of this stunner!


----------



## travelerscloset

My little sister with a Fire Engine MAC...


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> My little sister with a Fire Engine MAC...



*~*She looks great!! I love that MAC on her!*~*


----------



## sandc

Dark picture of me and my navy nikki in my work's bathroom. The mirror is dirty, not my shirt.


----------



## luvs*it*

sandc said:


> Dark picture of me and my navy nikki in my work's bathroom. The mirror is dirty, not my shirt.



*~*That Nikki is beautiful.  *~*


----------



## sandc

luvs*it* said:


> *~*That Nikki is beautiful.  *~*



Thank you! It's really smooshy and soft.


----------



## justpeachy4397

sandc said:
			
		

> Dark picture of me and my navy nikki in my work's bathroom. The mirror is dirty, not my shirt.



Wow the leather looks so soft!


----------



## Jinju

Just got my blue ostrich swing in!  It's such a fun bag, I think I'll really enjoy carrying it in the summer :]  Excuse the crappy webcam pictures-- I just wanted to show the versatility of it!


----------



## JennyErin

sandc said:


> Dark picture of me and my navy nikki in my work's bathroom. The mirror is dirty, not my shirt.



Super cute Sandc!!!


----------



## JennyErin

Jinju said:


> Just got my blue ostrich swing in!  It's such a fun bag, I think I'll really enjoy carrying it in the summer :]  Excuse the crappy webcam pictures-- I just wanted to show the versatility of it!


So cute!! Swing looks great on you Jin!


----------



## luvs*it*

Jinju said:


> Just got my blue ostrich swing in!  It's such a fun bag, I think I'll really enjoy carrying it in the summer :]  Excuse the crappy webcam pictures-- I just wanted to show the versatility of it!



*~*The Swing looks so cute on you!!*~*


----------



## Jinju

JennyErin said:


> So cute!! Swing looks great on you Jin!



Thank you!!!



luvs*it* said:


> *~*The Swing looks so cute on you!!*~*



Thank you !!!  It really does seem not too big, not too small


----------



## laurenrr

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> My little sister with a Fire Engine MAC...



I love your sisters whole outfit and especially her boots


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here's my teal mab mini again!


----------



## luvs*it*

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my teal mab mini again!



*~*You & your Teal MAM look great!*~*


----------



## justpeachy4397

luvs*it* said:
			
		

> *~*You & your Teal MAM look great!*~*



Thanks!!


----------



## TaraP

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my teal mab mini again!



You, your MAM and your Bal Moto are beautiful!!!


----------



## TaraP

sandc said:


> Dark picture of me and my navy nikki in my work's bathroom. The mirror is dirty, not my shirt.



So pretty!!  I wish Nikkis looked like that on me...


----------



## Jinju

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my teal mab mini again!



So cute!!!  Both you and the bag!


----------



## idreamofpurses

Jinju said:


> Just got my blue ostrich swing in!  It's such a fun bag, I think I'll really enjoy carrying it in the summer :]  Excuse the crappy webcam pictures-- I just wanted to show the versatility of it!



So pretty! I keep telling myself that I can't work a swing but it looks so good on you! I need to try one on on person.. thanks for sharing


----------



## JennyErin

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my teal mab mini again!



Beautiful!!


----------



## suzielovesCTs

plaingal79 said:
			
		

> Just got her today in the mail, I literally ripped the box open, took some pictures WITH the wrappers on, and voila!!! Here she is, GORGEOUS GORGEOUS GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> LOOOOOOOOOOOOVEEEEEEEEEEEEE, now all I have to do is wait for the mini mattie that I just bought from another tpf-er! Wheee!!



I love the silver studs! Very pretty with the red. I just ordered the same mam in black. Woooohoo!


----------



## Jinju

idreamofpurses said:


> So pretty! I keep telling myself that I can't work a swing but it looks so good on you! I need to try one on on person.. thanks for sharing



Thank you so much!  I really enjoy the size and all of the compartments, makes for a really organized purse!


----------



## rael

Jinju said:


> Just got my blue ostrich swing in!  It's such a fun bag, I think I'll really enjoy carrying it in the summer :]  Excuse the crappy webcam pictures-- I just wanted to show the versatility of it!


very pretty!!!


----------



## kaits33

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my teal mab mini again!



Wow, that is gorgeous! And you look pretty!  What is the lining in your MAM?


----------



## kaits33

Jinju said:


> Just got my blue ostrich swing in!  It's such a fun bag, I think I'll really enjoy carrying it in the summer :]  Excuse the crappy webcam pictures-- I just wanted to show the versatility of it!



I love the color. And she looks super cute on you! I haven't gotten myself a Swing yet but everytime I see mod shots I want one!


----------



## kenzibray

Wine MAM shopping for paint colors for our new house


----------



## TaraP

kenzibray said:


> Wine MAM shopping for paint colors for our new house



Beautiful! Love shopping cart pics.


----------



## plaingal79

Holiday shopping with friends and the new red studded MAM  

Love the color and style, not yet smooshy (although I am not sure if this particular one will smoosh nicely since there are so many of those studs =))


----------



## justpeachy4397

kaits33 said:


> Wow, that is gorgeous! And you look pretty!  What is the lining in your MAM?



Thanks Kaits! The lining is blue & black dots


----------



## kiwishopper

Have not posted in a whil in thread. I am still loving my leopard Covet I boht a couple of years ago! More pictures will be on my blog tomorrow


----------



## Gremlin

Took the Eggplant MAC out for a spin today.  






I somehow managed to match my nails (unintentionally)






I had to stand on a chair to get this picture. My parents must be so proud of me LOL.


----------



## luvs*it*

kenzibray said:


> Wine MAM shopping for paint colors for our new house



*~*She looks gorgeous!!*~*



plaingal79 said:


> Holiday shopping with friends and the new red studded MAM
> 
> Love the color and style, not yet smooshy (although I am not sure if this particular one will smoosh nicely since there are so many of those studs =))



*~*The studded MAM looks great on you!*~*



kiwishopper said:


> Have not posted in a whil in thread. I am still loving my leopard Covet I boht a couple of years ago! More pictures will be on my blog tomorrow



*~*I _love_ the Cheetah Covet on you...you look fab!*~*



Gremlin said:


> Took the Eggplant MAC out for a spin today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I somehow managed to match my nails (unintentionally)



*~*Love it!!*~*


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Little Miss Rebecca chillin @ LV...as soon as we walked in, the SA pointed at my bag & said, "Rebecca Minkoff!! I _love_ her bags!!" The Minkette in me got really excited!!  *~*


----------



## travelerscloset

That Wine MAM is so beautiful!



kenzibray said:


> Wine MAM shopping for paint colors for our new house


----------



## travelerscloset

The leather and hw contrast makes it looks so luxe!



luvs*it* said:


> *~*Little Miss Rebecca chillin @ LV...as soon as we walked in, the SA pointed at my bag & said, "Rebecca Minkoff!! I _love_ her bags!!" The Minkette in me got really excited!!  *~*


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> The leather and hw contrast makes it looks so luxe!



*~*Thanks!!*~*


----------



## sandc

TaraP said:


> So pretty!!  I wish Nikkis looked like that on me...



Thank you!  There's something about nikkis that make me feel like they don't look right on me, but then I just decided what the heck. I think because it's such a big smooshy bag. I bet it they look better on you than you think!


----------



## sandc

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Little Miss Rebecca chillin @ LV...as soon as we walked in, the SA pointed at my bag & said, "Rebecca Minkoff!! I _love_ her bags!!" The Minkette in me got really excited!!  *~*



That's awesome!  I've never had someone in LV notice my bag. I always feel like as soon as they notice it isn't LV, they don't care.  What's in the bag?


----------



## luvs*it*

sandc said:


> That's awesome!  I've never had someone in LV notice my bag. I always feel like as soon as they notice it isn't LV, they don't care.  What's in the bag?



*~*I bought a Mini Pochette in Damier Ebene  *~*


----------



## sandc

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I bought a Mini Pochette in Damier Ebene  *~*



I love DE print!  I go back and forth on getting an Eva in that print, but I really don't need another small bag. I already have MACs and the MJ single.


----------



## luvs*it*

sandc said:


> I love DE print!  I go back and forth on getting an Eva in that print, but I really don't need another small bag. I already have MACs and the MJ single.



*~*Me too!! One of the SA's told me that DE was the first canvas design and Monogram came later (I always thought Monogram was first). The good thing about LV is that it will always be there...although, the Eva is stunning! It's the perfect "go-with-everything" clutch!*~*


----------



## TaraP

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Little Miss Rebecca chillin @ LV...as soon as we walked in, the SA pointed at my bag & said, "Rebecca Minkoff!! I _love_ her bags!!" The Minkette in me got really excited!!  *~*



Gorgeous pic!


----------



## clbear

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Little Miss Rebecca chillin @ LV...as soon as we walked in, the SA pointed at my bag & said, "Rebecca Minkoff!! I _love_ her bags!!" The Minkette in me got really excited!!  *~*



So gorgeous!


----------



## luvs*it*

TaraP said:


> Gorgeous pic!





clbear said:


> So gorgeous!



*~*Awww thanks!!!!  *~*


----------



## missmoz

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Little Miss Rebecca chillin @ LV...as soon as we walked in, the SA pointed at my bag & said, "Rebecca Minkoff!! I _love_ her bags!!" The Minkette in me got really excited!!  *~*



LOVE this pic!  I really need to switch into my RG MAM.  Haven't used it yet... I know, I know, blasphemy!


----------



## luvs*it*

missmoz said:


> LOVE this pic!  I really need to switch into my RG MAM.  Haven't used it yet... I know, I know, blasphemy!



*~*Yes, you should switch into it!! I guarantee you will _not_ want to put it down!!! You know you want to...  *~*


----------



## lvsweetness

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Little Miss Rebecca chillin @ LV...as soon as we walked in, the SA pointed at my bag & said, "Rebecca Minkoff!! I _love_ her bags!!" The Minkette in me got really excited!!  *~*




your username says it all bout this picture lol.. luvs it! love the rosegold on black so much


----------



## JennyErin

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Little Miss Rebecca chillin @ LV...as soon as we walked in, the SA pointed at my bag & said, "Rebecca Minkoff!! I _love_ her bags!!" The Minkette in me got really excited!!  *~*



Love this pic!!


----------



## JennyErin

kenzibray said:


> Wine MAM shopping for paint colors for our new house



Such a gorgeous bag Kenzi!!


----------



## JennyErin

plaingal79 said:


> Holiday shopping with friends and the new red studded MAM
> 
> Love the color and style, not yet smooshy (although I am not sure if this particular one will smoosh nicely since there are so many of those studs =))



That red is so vibrant! Perfect for Christmas!


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> Have not posted in a whil in thread. I am still loving my leopard Covet I boht a couple of years ago! More pictures will be on my blog tomorrow



Looking amazing Kiwi! Love those tights!


----------



## JennyErin

Gremlin said:


> Took the Eggplant MAC out for a spin today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I somehow managed to match my nails (unintentionally)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to stand on a chair to get this picture. My parents must be so proud of me LOL.



That MAC looks awesome on you Gremlin!


----------



## luvs*it*

lvsweetness said:


> your username says it all bout this picture lol.. luvs it! love the rosegold on black so much





JennyErin said:


> Love this pic!!



*~*Thanks ladies!!*~*


----------



## discoAMOUR

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Little Miss Rebecca chillin @ LV...as soon as we walked in, the SA pointed at my bag & said, "Rebecca Minkoff!! I _love_ her bags!!" The Minkette in me got really excited!!  *~*



*^ I LOVE this bag!!! looks so HAUTE!!! congrats on a great buy! What did you get at LV? hmmm? lol I know this bag is fab on you.*


----------



## discoAMOUR

plaingal79 said:


> Holiday shopping with friends and the new red studded MAM
> 
> Love the color and style, not yet smooshy (although I am not sure if this particular one will smoosh nicely since there are so many of those studs =))



*^Fabulous spiked mam...the color is bright and amazing! *



Gremlin said:


> Took the Eggplant MAC out for a spin today.



*^Lovely Burgundy mac gremlin!*



kiwishopper said:


> Have not posted in a whil in thread. I am still loving my leopard Covet I boht a couple of years ago! More pictures will be on my blog tomorrow



*^FUN outfit!!! leo covet is awesome of course!* 



kenzibray said:


> Wine MAM shopping for paint colors for our new house



*^yummm...the leather looks great!*


----------



## discoAMOUR

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my teal mab mini again!



*^this teal is AWESOME!!!*



Jinju said:


> Just got my blue ostrich swing in!  It's such a fun bag, I think I'll really enjoy carrying it in the summer :]  Excuse the crappy webcam pictures-- I just wanted to show the versatility of it!



*^This swing was made for you!!!*



sandc said:


> Dark picture of me and my navy nikki in my work's bathroom. The mirror is dirty, not my shirt.



*^Woot...I love a fantastic leather...deep navy!*


----------



## luvs*it*

discoAMOUR said:


> *^ I LOVE this bag!!! looks so HAUTE!!! congrats on a great buy! What did you get at LV? hmmm? lol I know this bag is fab on you.*



*~*Thanks hun!! I got the Mini Pochette in DE...I've seriously been bitten by the LV bug!! I'll have to get some mod pics of the MAM up soon!!*~*


----------



## HeartMyMJs

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Little Miss Rebecca chillin @ LV...as soon as we walked in, the SA pointed at my bag & said, "Rebecca Minkoff!! I _love_ her bags!!" The Minkette in me got really excited!!  *~*



Is that RGH??  OMG!!  So prettty!!!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Great pics everyone with your RM bags.


----------



## luvs*it*

HeartMyMJs said:


> Is that RGH??  OMG!!  So prettty!!!!



*~*Yes, it is! Thank you!!  *~*


----------



## justpeachy4397

Yay, wore my new lipstick MAM for the first time today! Love the color and leather on this one


----------



## minahleee

Love the red and your blazer!!

You should check this link out! I thought it was a life changing way of carrying the MABs.



justpeachy4397 said:


> Yay, wore my new lipstick MAM for the first time today! Love the color and leather on this one


----------



## justpeachy4397

minahleee said:


> Love the red and your blazer!!
> 
> You should check this link out! I thought it was a life changing way of carrying the MABs.



Oh this is so fantastic! Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## JennyErin

justpeachy4397 said:


> Yay, wore my new lipstick MAM for the first time today! Love the color and leather on this one



Love your outfit! That MAM really pops with the black!


----------



## luvs*it*

justpeachy4397 said:


> Yay, wore my new lipstick MAM for the first time today! Love the color and leather on this one



*~*You look fab! I love the pop of color from your MAM!!*~*


----------



## CourtneyMc22

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Little Miss Rebecca chillin @ LV...as soon as we walked in, the SA pointed at my bag & said, "Rebecca Minkoff!! I _love_ her bags!!" *The Minkette in me got really excited!!*  *~*



Love when that happens. I love the classic black MAM!! 



justpeachy4397 said:


> Yay, wore my new lipstick MAM for the first time today! Love the color and leather on this one



Gorgeous!! Gotta echo what other posters have said, loooove the pop!! 


I haven't been frequenting this forum as much as I used to, which makes me kinda sad.  In the last year or two, RM's new stuff just hasn't appealed to me as much. But I do still have a few RMs that I just can't part with, the number 1 being my sample ostrich trimmed MAM from the Sample Sale in NYC in 2010. Here she is keeping me company at work the other day:


----------



## missmoz

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Love when that happens. I love the classic black MAM!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!! Gotta echo what other posters have said, loooove the pop!!
> 
> 
> I haven't been frequenting this forum as much as I used to, which makes me kinda sad.  In the last year or two, RM's new stuff just hasn't appealed to me as much. *But I do still have a few RMs that I just can't part with, the number 1 being my sample ostrich trimmed MAM from the Sample Sale in NYC in 2010. Here she is keeping me company at work the other day: *



Very lovely and interesting combination!  I  ostrich.


----------



## luvs*it*

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Love when that happens. I love the classic black MAM!!
> 
> I haven't been frequenting this forum as much as I used to, which makes me kinda sad.  In the last year or two, RM's new stuff just hasn't appealed to me as much. But I do still have a few RMs that I just can't part with, the number 1 being my sample ostrich trimmed MAM from the Sample Sale in NYC in 2010. Here she is keeping me company at work the other day:



*~*Thanks!! I love your Ostrich MAM...such a gorgeous color, and a one-of-a-kind piece!!*~*


----------



## JennyErin

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Love when that happens. I love the classic black MAM!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!! Gotta echo what other posters have said, loooove the pop!!
> 
> 
> I haven't been frequenting this forum as much as I used to, which makes me kinda sad.  In the last year or two, RM's new stuff just hasn't appealed to me as much. But I do still have a few RMs that I just can't part with, the number 1 being my sample ostrich trimmed MAM from the Sample Sale in NYC in 2010. Here she is keeping me company at work the other day:



That bag is gorgeous!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

missmoz said:


> Very lovely and interesting combination!  I  ostrich.





luvs*it* said:


> *~*Thanks!! I love your Ostrich MAM...such a gorgeous color, and a one-of-a-kind piece!!*~*





JennyErin said:


> That bag is gorgeous!



Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## finer_woman

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Love when that happens. I love the classic black MAM!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!! Gotta echo what other posters have said, loooove the pop!!
> 
> 
> I haven't been frequenting this forum as much as I used to, which makes me kinda sad.  In the last year or two, RM's new stuff just hasn't appealed to me as much. But I do still have a few RMs that I just can't part with, the number 1 being my sample ostrich trimmed MAM from the Sample Sale in NYC in 2010. Here she is keeping me company at work the other day:



I melt every time I see a pic if this bag


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the color & pattern Courtney!


CourtneyMc22 said:


> Love when that happens. I love the classic black MAM!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!! Gotta echo what other posters have said, loooove the pop!!
> 
> 
> I haven't been frequenting this forum as much as I used to, which makes me kinda sad.  In the last year or two, RM's new stuff just hasn't appealed to me as much. But I do still have a few RMs that I just can't part with, the number 1 being my sample ostrich trimmed MAM from the Sample Sale in NYC in 2010. Here she is keeping me company at work the other day:


----------



## travelerscloset

You & the MAM....So pretty! Any color looks amazing on you 



justpeachy4397 said:


> Yay, wore my new lipstick MAM for the first time today! Love the color and leather on this one


----------



## justpeachy4397

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> You & the MAM....So pretty! Any color looks amazing on you



Aw you are so sweet. Thank you! Here's the black mam I wore yesterday


----------



## JennyErin

justpeachy4397 said:


> Aw you are so sweet. Thank you! Here's the black mam I wore yesterday



Love your outfit!!! Perfection!


----------



## Jinju

justpeachy4397 said:


> Aw you are so sweet. Thank you! Here's the black mam I wore yesterday



So pretty!!!!  Love the mam on you


----------



## discoAMOUR

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I haven't been frequenting this forum as much as I used to, which makes me kinda sad.  In the last year or two, RM's new stuff just hasn't appealed to me as much. But I do still have a few RMs that I just can't part with, the number 1 being my sample ostrich trimmed MAM from the Sample Sale in NYC in 2010. Here she is keeping me company at work the other day:



^Wow! this bag is SO fresh! great color combo!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Aw you are so sweet. Thank you! Here's the black mam I wore yesterday





justpeachy4397 said:


> Yay, wore my new lipstick MAM for the first time today! Love the color and leather on this one



^Super adorable...Both mams looks fab on you!


----------



## minahleee

Here's my Mini MAC in Ecru! Very pretty buttery color and such soft leather!

If you use a long continental wallet like me, putting it in and taking it out is such a pain! I'm so afraid I'll scratch my YSL one day..


----------



## JennyErin

minahleee said:


> Here's my Mini MAC in Ecru! Very pretty buttery color and such soft leather!
> 
> If you use a long continental wallet like me, putting it in and taking it out is such a pain! I'm so afraid I'll scratch my YSL one day..



That leather looks so yummy! Such a pretty color on you!


----------



## luvs*it*

minahleee said:


> Here's my Mini MAC in Ecru! Very pretty buttery color and such soft leather!
> 
> If you use a long continental wallet like me, putting it in and taking it out is such a pain! I'm so afraid I'll scratch my YSL one day..



*~*Ecru is a beautiful leather. Cute!*~*


----------



## kenzibray

Meant to post this yesterday but things got a bit hectic. So here's a belated "Merry Christmas" from me & wine MAM


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

kenzibray said:


> Meant to post this yesterday but things got a bit hectic. So here's a belated "Merry Christmas" from me & wine MAM



Beautiful!  Hope your Christmas was merry!


----------



## kenzibray

Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> Beautiful!  Hope your Christmas was merry!



Thank you  you as well. Thankfully we're missing out on the blizzard back home. We're In North Carolina and only getting rain instead


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

kenzibray said:


> Thank you  you as well. Thankfully we're missing out on the blizzard back home. We're In North Carolina and only getting rain instead



Lucky you!!  We are home and it's snowing, but up in the northern part, not nearly as much.  Still very cold though.:snowballs:


----------



## kaits33

Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> Lucky you!!  We are home and it's snowing, but up in the northern part, not nearly as much.  Still very cold though.:snowballs:



I am home too! The snow started about an hour ago- supposed to get at least 8-12 inches and bad winds. I'm visiting my home town from Dallas and I just don't know if I'm cut out for this weather anymore! I'm supposed to be moving back soon so hopefully I'll stop being a weather wimp! Stay warm!


----------



## kenzibray

Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> Lucky you!!  We are home and it's snowing, but up in the northern part, not nearly as much.  Still very cold though.:snowballs:






			
				kaits33 said:
			
		

> I am home too! The snow started about an hour ago- supposed to get at least 8-12 inches and bad winds. I'm visiting my home town from Dallas and I just don't know if I'm cut out for this weather anymore! I'm supposed to be moving back soon so hopefully I'll stop being a weather wimp! Stay warm!



We've had thunderstorms all morning and have been under off and on tornado warnings. 

Looks like there's a 2nd round of snow coming Saturday ? That's when we're heading back :/


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

kenzibray said:


> We've had thunderstorms all morning and have been under off and on tornado warnings.
> 
> Looks like there's a 2nd round of snow coming Saturday ? That's when we're heading back :/



Well maybe not too lucky then.  Stay safe!!  
I read about the snow on saturday, hoping they are wrong!


----------



## kenzibray

Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> Well maybe not too lucky then.  Stay safe!!
> I read about the snow on saturday, hoping they are wrong!



Me too! Or at least just not another blizzard ! I'm hoping the worst of the T-storms have passed.


----------



## kaits33

kenzibray said:
			
		

> Me too! Or at least just not another blizzard ! I'm hoping the worst of the T-storms have passed.



I hope it isn't bad for you on Saturday. Here in Cleveland they said to prepare for power being out for possibly a couple days--hopefully just the ranting of a way too excited weatherman but who knows. 

The snow does look really pretty right now.  bad thing about this weather is that it enables me to stay in and online shop!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

kaits33 said:


> I hope it isn't bad for you on Saturday. Here in Cleveland they said to prepare for power being out for possibly a couple days--hopefully just the ranting of a way too excited weatherman but who knows.
> 
> The snow does look really pretty right now.  bad thing about this weather is that it enables me to stay in and online shop!!



How much snow is in Cleveland so far?  

We only have a few inches in Northern IN


----------



## kenzibray

kaits33 said:
			
		

> I hope it isn't bad for you on Saturday. Here in Cleveland they said to prepare for power being out for possibly a couple days--hopefully just the ranting of a way too excited weatherman but who knows.
> 
> The snow does look really pretty right now.  bad thing about this weather is that it enables me to stay in and online shop!!



Haha I hear you there but luckily the storm has knocked out our Internet


----------



## luvs*it*

kenzibray said:


> Meant to post this yesterday but things got a bit hectic. So here's a belated "Merry Christmas" from me & wine MAM



*~*Cute pic!!*~*


----------



## kaits33

Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> How much snow is in Cleveland so far?
> 
> We only have a few inches in Northern IN



It's hard to tell because its blowing around so much but I'd guess about 6 or so.


----------



## kaits33

kenzibray said:
			
		

> Haha I hear you there but luckily the storm has knocked out our Internet



Hahahah phew. I have multiple websites up with items in my cart all ready to go. I'm trying to be good though. I'm moving soon and have lots of expenses coming up with that.


----------



## dolali

kenzibray said:


> Meant to post this yesterday but things got a bit hectic. So here's a belated "Merry Christmas" from me & wine MAM



I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this MAM! If you don't mind me asking, where did you buy it from? I am looking for one, and have seen the "burgundy" color at Amazon. Is this the same color as yours?  

I hope everyone stays warm and safe


----------



## kenzibray

dolali said:
			
		

> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this MAM! If you don't mind me asking, where did you buy it from? I am looking for one, and have seen the "burgundy" color at Amazon. Is this the same color as yours?
> 
> I hope everyone stays warm and safe



Thank you  I found this one on bonanza. At the time I believe there was another in the same color but its been a few weeks. Ive also seen a couple nikkis and a devote in this floating around. It's the old school wine from 2008ish I believe. I'm not sure what the new burgundy looks like so I couldn't compare. This one is a great quality leather !!


----------



## kaits33

dolali said:
			
		

> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this MAM! If you don't mind me asking, where did you buy it from? I am looking for one, and have seen the "burgundy" color at Amazon. Is this the same color as yours?
> 
> I hope everyone stays warm and safe



Wine leather is AMAZING.  The burgundy on Amazon is new and a different leather entirely. The true wine leather will likely be found only on sites like bonanza and eBay. In my opinion, wine leather is so much worth the $$$ and waiting for--the bags are so well made and the color is TDF.  They definitely pop up, just keep searching for it.  There are multiple styles that came in wine but my fave are Nikki, Mattie, and MAM.


----------



## dolali

kenzibray said:


> Thank you  I found this one on bonanza. At the time I believe there was another in the same color but its been a few weeks. Ive also seen a couple nikkis and a devote in this floating around. It's the old school wine from 2008ish I believe. I'm not sure what the new burgundy looks like so I couldn't compare. This one is a great quality leather !!




Oh, thanks! I will keep my eyes open for wine! Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## dolali

kaits33 said:


> Wine leather is AMAZING.  The burgundy on Amazon is new and a different leather entirely. The true wine leather will likely be found only on sites like bonanza and eBay. In my opinion, wine leather is so much worth the $$$ and waiting for--the bags are so well made and the color is TDF.  They definitely pop up, just keep searching for it.  There are multiple styles that came in wine but my fave are Nikki, Mattie, and MAM.



Sorry, I don't know how to multi-quote. 

Thank you for the info! I will keep searching! I think it will be either Nikki or MAM


----------



## nrz

minahleee said:


> Here's my Mini MAC in Ecru! Very pretty buttery color and such soft leather!
> 
> If you use a long continental wallet like me, putting it in and taking it out is such a pain! I'm so afraid I'll scratch my YSL one day..



how is the light colored leather holding up ? has color transfered on it ?


----------



## kiwishopper

Decided to bust out my red large Affair with m all purple outfit the other day. More pictures are on my blog


----------



## luvs*it*

kiwishopper said:


> Decided to bust out my red large Affair with m all purple outfit the other day. More pictures are on my blog



*~*You look fly!! I love all of the colors together.*~*


----------



## RKSP

kiwishopper said:


> Decided to bust out my red large Affair with m all purple outfit the other day. More pictures are on my blog



I love your outfit and that bag looks gorgeous in red. I just bought an Affair for myself in navy blue and love it. I can't wait to wear it more.


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> Decided to bust out my red large Affair with m all purple outfit the other day. More pictures are on my blog



Love the combo Kiwi!


----------



## kix55

PH zip mam on our way to the mall on a snowy day


----------



## luvs*it*

kix55 said:


> PH zip mam on our way to the mall on a snowy day
> 
> View attachment 2000097



*~*I love PH!!*~*


----------



## justpeachy4397

Happy almost-new year everyone! Here's my lipstick mam mini today. Love the leather on this one!


----------



## luvs*it*

justpeachy4397 said:


> Happy almost-new year everyone! Here's my lipstick mam mini today. Love the leather on this one!



*~*I love the pop of red the MAM gives...love your coat too!*~*


----------



## blackcat777

justpeachy4397 said:


> Happy almost-new year everyone! Here's my lipstick mam mini today. Love the leather on this one!



I love love love your entire outfit! Stunning


----------



## shesnochill

Last weekend, shopping on Christmas Eve w/ my beloved Patent Quilted MAC


----------



## justpeachy4397

blackcat777 said:
			
		

> I love love love your entire outfit! Stunning



Thanks so mucho


----------



## justpeachy4397

annaversary said:
			
		

> Last weekend, shopping on Christmas Eve w/ my beloved Patent Quilted MAC



Oh love this! Where's your jacket from?


----------



## kenzibray

Hard to see but here's a shot from our vacation in NC. Walking around in Wilmington with my black MAM. The only bag I brought. Seemed like a safe choice


----------



## luvs*it*

kenzibray said:


> Hard to see but here's a shot from our vacation in NC. Walking around in Wilmington with my black MAM. The only bag I brought. Seemed like a safe choice



*~*Adorable!! Love the MAM too!*~*


----------



## sandc

justpeachy4397 said:


> Happy almost-new year everyone! Here's my lipstick mam mini today. Love the leather on this one!




Great pop of color!  Love the whole outfit.


----------



## sandc

annaversary said:


> Last weekend, shopping on Christmas Eve w/ my beloved Patent Quilted MAC



Cute. Love the boots too!



kenzibray said:


> Hard to see but here's a shot from our vacation in NC. Walking around in Wilmington with my black MAM. The only bag I brought. Seemed like a safe choice



Black mam is always a good choice.   Great boots too!


----------



## nygrl

justpeachy4397 said:


> Happy almost-new year everyone! Here's my lipstick mam mini today. Love the leather on this one!



I love your entire outfit!!



kenzibray said:


> Hard to see but here's a shot from our vacation in NC. Walking around in Wilmington with my black MAM. The only bag I brought. Seemed like a safe choice



Cute picture! I'm thinking of only bringing a MAM on my next trip too.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Year-end errands with Plum MAB...*


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> *Year-end errands with Plum MAB...*



*~*Love that Plum MAB with RGHW!!! It looks great on you!*~*


----------



## sandc

Shopping with wine mam under an odd spotlight at Nordstrom.


----------



## RKSP

Taking my first Rebecca Minkoff out to get my hair cut. I love this Affair handbag.


----------



## luvs*it*

sandc said:


> Shopping with wine mam under an odd spotlight at Nordstrom.



*~*Wine MAM =  *~*



RKSP said:


> Taking my first Rebecca Minkoff out to get my hair cut. I love this Affair handbag.



*~*I love the Affair on you!!*~*


----------



## RKSP

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Wine MAM =  *~*
> 
> *~*I love the Affair on you!!*~*



Thanks! Please excuse my sweats. I couldn't be bothered to put on nice clothes


----------



## kiwishopper

Leopard Covet goes well with my Alexander McQueen scarf as well as my Havana Bal jacket (on my blog). Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## nygrl

RKSP said:
			
		

> Taking my first Rebecca Minkoff out to get my hair cut. I love this Affair handbag.



Love your nails!


----------



## sandc

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Wine MAM =  *~*



Thank you!  She is one of the few RM bags I get compliments on by people who have no idea who RM is.   My family has only heard of Coach.


----------



## luvs*it*

kiwishopper said:


> Leopard Covet goes well with my Alexander McQueen scarf as well as my Havana Bal jacket (on my blog). Happy New Year everyone!!



*~*You look great with your Covet!!*~*


----------



## minahleee

nrz said:


> how is the light colored leather holding up ? has color transfered on it ?



Ecru's actually a slightly "dirty" looking color, so it still looks great.. But I'd def wipe down the leather every few months I guess..

No color transferring at all.. Might be because I don't wear jeans? I almost always wear Ban Rep dress pants-y material.. (:


----------



## Cons game

justpeachy4397 said:


> Happy almost-new year everyone! Here's my lipstick mam mini today. Love the leather on this one!


Very pretty color


----------



## Cons game

travelerscloset said:


> *Year-end errands with Plum MAB...*


Very nice love the color


----------



## Cons game

kiwishopper said:


> Have not posted in a whil in thread. I am still loving my leopard Covet I boht a couple of years ago! More pictures will be on my blog tomorrow


You and your Mab are Fab


----------



## Syrenitytoo

RKSP said:


> Taking my first Rebecca Minkoff out to get my hair cut. I love this Affair handbag.


I just got into RM and love the Affair Bags as they fit plenty, are very chic and lightweight.  I will admit I saw the one you have and was not at all attracted but after seeing it on you I definitely have changed my mind!  I think I like that pattern better than the studded affair.


----------



## RKSP

nygrl said:


> Love your nails!


Thanks!



Syrenitytoo said:


> I just got into RM and love the Affair Bags as they fit plenty, are very chic and lightweight.  I will admit I saw the one you have and was not at all attracted but after seeing it on you I definitely have changed my mind!  I think I like that pattern better than the studded affair.


Thanks! I've been eyeing the studded Affair too but I don't like the colors it comes in. The standard Affair has better options.


----------



## JennyErin

Everyone looks so good with their RMs lately, what a fabulous and stylish bunch!


----------



## kiwishopper

Trying a more "street" look with my red MAC! More pictures will soon be on my blog this week


----------



## luvs*it*

kiwishopper said:


> Trying a more "street" look with my red MAC! More pictures will soon be on my blog this week



*~*I love the MAC & your whole outfit...cute!*~*


----------



## kiwishopper

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I love the MAC & your whole outfit...cute!*~*



Thank you my dear!!


----------



## MAGJES

kiwishopper said:


> Trying a more "street" look with my red MAC! More pictures will soon be on my blog this week



Love the MAC doubled up Kiwi!


----------



## kiwishopper

MAGJES said:


> Love the MAC doubled up Kiwi!



Thanks Amy  I love it's versatility too!


----------



## beachgirl38

kiwishopper said:


> Trying a more "street" look with my red MAC! More pictures will soon be on my blog this week



I love your whole outfit, especially the boots!


----------



## kiwishopper

beachgirl38 said:


> I love your whole outfit, especially the boots!



Thank you beachgirl!  They look very cool too but after a day of walking my left toe got a small blister from it...ouch!!


----------



## Esquared72

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Trying a more "street" look with my red MAC! More pictures will soon be on my blog this week



I love your coat!!! Looks so comfy and what a great color!


----------



## blackcat777

kiwishopper said:


> Trying a more "street" look with my red MAC! More pictures will soon be on my blog this week



I love this look kiwi!


----------



## kiwishopper

blackcat777 said:


> I love this look kiwi!



Thank you dear Blackcat


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> Trying a more "street" look with my red MAC! More pictures will soon be on my blog this week



Love this look Kiwi!


----------



## kiwishopper

JennyErin said:


> Love this look Kiwi!



Thank you dear Jenny! I have been kinda busy these days so have not had the time to check back the RM thread (or TPF at all) lol. How are you doing?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

LOVE the bal jacket Kiwi!    That's some gorgeous leather!!


----------



## AJ1025

kiwishopper said:


> Trying a more "street" look with my red MAC! More pictures will soon be on my blog this week


I adore your whole outfit, Kiwi, looking good!


----------



## kiwishopper

AJ1025 said:


> I adore your whole outfit, Kiwi, looking good!



Thank you very much AJ!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Dinner date with DH and Glazed Espresso Mattie...*


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> *Dinner date with DH and Glazed Espresso Mattie...*



Great picture!  I think this is one of the first times I've seen you with your hair down!! 

Oh yeah - the bag is awesome, too.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you eehlers!  My quicky hair updo is for those "need to run around" days 


eehlers said:


> Great picture!  I think this is one of the first times I've seen you with your hair down!!
> 
> Oh yeah - the bag is awesome, too.


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> *Dinner date with DH and Glazed Espresso Mattie...*



*~*You are gorgeous!! Love your GE Mattie!*~*


----------



## kiwishopper

travelerscloset said:


> *Dinner date with DH and Glazed Espresso Mattie...*



Miss Travel nice mod picture!! I agree, you look gorgeous with your hair diwon!!


----------



## shesnochill

justpeachy4397 said:


> Oh love this! Where's your jacket from?



my jacket is from ZARA!


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *Dinner date with DH and Glazed Espresso Mattie...*



Beautiful Travelers!!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

travelerscloset said:


> *Dinner date with DH and Glazed Espresso Mattie...*


You always looks so well put together Travelers.  Hope you and the hubs had a nice date!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *eehlers*, *luvs*, *kiwi*, *Jenny*, *HGG*! 
It was our 9th year anniv and the dinner buffet at Sofitel was insane!



luvs*it* said:


> *~*You are gorgeous!! Love your GE Mattie!*~*





kiwishopper said:


> Miss Travel nice mod picture!! I agree, you look gorgeous with your hair diwon!!





JennyErin said:


> Beautiful Travelers!!!





Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> You always looks so well put together Travelers.  Hope you and the hubs had a nice date!


----------



## every1dreams

Just got her 2 dys ago


----------



## luvs*it*

every1dreams said:


> Just got her 2 dys ago
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2016502



*~*I love the Nikki on you!!*~*


----------



## every1dreams

luvs*it* said:
			
		

> *~*I love the Nikki on you!!*~*



Thank you


----------



## sandc

every1dreams said:


> Just got her 2 dys ago
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2016502



Nikki looks perfect on you!


----------



## sandc

This was last weekend. Decided to double up the chain on my black ink MAC.


----------



## luvs*it*

sandc said:


> This was last weekend. Decided to double up the chain on my black ink MAC.



*~*I love it...Black Ink is my fave RM leather!*~*


----------



## every1dreams

sandc said:
			
		

> Nikki looks perfect on you!



Thank you  I take her everywhere. I don't feel like carrying anything else.


----------



## kiwishopper

Rocking my red MAC again on a rainy day. Red bag just makes me happy! Every girl should have red bag (from my blog)


----------



## MAGJES

kiwishopper said:


> Rocking my red MAC again on a rainy day. Red bag just makes me happy! Every girl should have red bag (from my blog)



I agree Kiwi!  Everyone should have a RED bag....especially a MAC. 
You look lovely as always!


----------



## travelerscloset

Lovely *every1dreams*!  The nikki's slouches beautifully!


every1dreams said:


> Just got her 2 dys ago
> View attachment 2016502




Looking sharp* sandc*, you and the MAC! 


sandc said:


> This was last weekend. Decided to double up the chain on my black ink MAC.




Gorgeous as always *kiwi*!  Loving also your action shots at the Bal Forum 


kiwishopper said:


> Rocking my red MAC again on a rainy day. Red bag just makes me happy! Every girl should have red bag (from my blog)


----------



## blackcat777

kiwishopper said:


> Rocking my red MAC again on a rainy day. Red bag just makes me happy! Every girl should have red bag (from my blog)



Lookin' good Kiwi, I want your super cute Navy pea coat!


----------



## kiwishopper

blackcat777 said:


> Lookin' good Kiwi, I want your super cute Navy pea coat!



haha thanks* blackcat*! Believe it or not it's from H&M on sale for $25 lol!


----------



## JennyErin

Everyone is rocking their RMs!!!! Beautiful!


----------



## MJDaisy

me with my Mac today!!


----------



## blackcat777

kiwishopper said:


> haha thanks* blackcat*! Believe it or not it's from H&M *on sale for $25* lol!



 niiice! It is really cute!


----------



## JennyErin

MJDaisy said:


> me with my Mac today!!
> 
> View attachment 2021013



Such a funky pic! Your MAC Daddy looks awesome!


----------



## every1dreams

sandc said:
			
		

> Nikki looks perfect on you!






			
				travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Lovely every1dreams!  The nikki's slouches beautifully!
> 
> Thank you, I never thought a red bag would go with so many outfits. Tho I don't think it would matter, it just works with EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## MJDaisy

JennyErin said:
			
		

> Such a funky pic! Your MAC Daddy looks awesome!



thanks jenny erin!!! this is actually a normal sized Mac  although I'd love a Mac daddy one day!


----------



## Esquared72

MJDaisy said:


> me with my Mac today!!
> 
> View attachment 2021013



Cute!! This looks a lot like my Warm Gray MAC that I carried this weekend.  It's one of my fave weekend bags!


----------



## MAGJES

MJDaisy said:


> me with my Mac today!!
> 
> View attachment 2021013



Fun!

Off topic - are those Kate Spade leopard flats with the pink toe cap?


----------



## MJDaisy

MAGJES said:


> Fun!
> 
> Off topic - are those Kate Spade leopard flats with the pink toe cap?



no they are forever 21! $16!!! i just ordered them. i got them in neon yellow too. at that price, can't beat that. super comfy and adorable.


----------



## travelerscloset

Such a cool photo! 
I love the MAC on you!



MJDaisy said:


> me with my Mac today!!
> 
> View attachment 2021013


----------



## TerribleStorm

My new lavender mac!


----------



## luvs*it*

TerribleStorm said:


> My new lavender mac!



*~*I love it on you!!*~*


----------



## plaingal79

My grey Mattie shopping with me tonight!!


----------



## luvs*it*

plaingal79 said:


> My grey Mattie shopping with me tonight!!
> 
> View attachment 2029339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2029340



*~*Love this Mattie!!*~*


----------



## JennyErin

plaingal79 said:


> My grey Mattie shopping with me tonight!!
> 
> View attachment 2029339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2029340



Great pic!! Your Mattie is gorgeous!


----------



## Esquared72

Heading out to stroll the antique mall with DH and Made in NYC BBW MAM. *sigh*


----------



## every1dreams

Dinner w/MIL...


----------



## sandc

every1dreams said:


> Dinner w/MIL...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2030808



Love the pop of yellow with that outfit!


----------



## JennyErin

eehlers said:


> Heading out to stroll the antique mall with DH and Made in NYC BBW MAM. *sigh*



Looking fantastic Eehlers, and that bag, just perfect!


----------



## JennyErin

every1dreams said:


> Dinner w/MIL...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2030808



Gorgeous! Your Nikki looks so smooshy, makes you just want to hug it!


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:


> Heading out to stroll the antique mall with DH and Made in NYC BBW MAM. *sigh*



soooo pretty!!


----------



## Esquared72

JennyErin said:


> Looking fantastic Eehlers, and that bag, just perfect!





kaits33 said:


> soooo pretty!!



Thanks, ladies! I think it'll be a little while before I switch out of this lovely.


----------



## every1dreams

eehlers said:


> Heading out to stroll the antique mall with DH and Made in NYC BBW MAM. *sigh*



In the market for a black pocketbook... I like this one.


----------



## every1dreams

sandc said:


> Love the pop of yellow with that outfit!



Thank you, it def does that to a lot of outfits. No regrets w/ this purchase.



JennyErin said:


> Gorgeous! Your Nikki looks so smooshy, makes you just want to hug it!



Lol, it's a very think leather too, it's surprising how easily it slouches even tho unused.


----------



## Esquared72

every1dreams said:


> In the market for a black pocketbook... I like this one.



The Made in NYC MAMs are awesome!! Amazing leather. MAMs are a great style...definitely check them out!


----------



## luvs*it*

every1dreams said:


> In the market for a black pocketbook... I like this one.





eehlers said:


> The Made in NYC MAMs are awesome!! Amazing leather. MAMs are a great style...definitely check them out!



*~*I second this!! I carry mine (MAM with RGHW) every single day. It's my go-to bag!!*~*


----------



## luvs*it*

PrttyShnySprkly said:


> I've been sporting my saddle MAC daily now!
> 
> x



*~*Love it!! I like your sweater too!*~*


----------



## JennyErin

PrttyShnySprkly said:


> I've been sporting my saddle MAC daily now!
> 
> x



So pretty!!!


----------



## TaraP

PrttyShnySprkly said:


> I've been sporting my saddle MAC daily now!
> 
> x



You look great! The MAC is a good style for you.


----------



## rougevolupte

Just figured out how to post from my phone, so here's me and my black Mini MAC - the bag that started my RM addiction - heading off to breakfast (its 8.30am here!) &#128522;


----------



## luvs*it*

rougevolupte said:


> Just figured out how to post from my phone, so here's me and my black Mini MAC - the bag that started my RM addiction - heading off to breakfast (its 8.30am here!) &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> View attachment 2037361



*~*So pretty!  *~*


----------



## plaingal79

Me and Mattie @Mario Tricoci getting a massage ^_*


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the Mattie against your blouse 
Hope you had a relaxing massage!


plaingal79 said:


> Me and Mattie @Mario Tricoci getting a massage ^_*
> 
> View attachment 2038366


----------



## travelerscloset

The MAC looks great on you!
I love the jeans 


PrttyShnySprkly said:


> I've been sporting my saddle MAC daily now!
> 
> xxxx


----------



## luvs*it*

plaingal79 said:


> Me and Mattie @Mario Tricoci getting a massage ^_*
> 
> View attachment 2038366



*~*I love your Mattie!!*~*


----------



## plaingal79

Me and my Beloved at the movies watching Mama (and screaming!!!!)


----------



## kiwishopper

My Rasberry (?) MAM with RG hw on my blog today


----------



## luvs*it*

plaingal79 said:


> Me and my Beloved at the movies watching Mama (and screaming!!!!)
> 
> View attachment 2039711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039719



*~*Cute!!*~*



kiwishopper said:


> My Rasberry (?) MAM with RG hw on my blog today



*~*Love this color & hw combo!!  *~*


----------



## plaingal79

Traipsing the streets of Tokyo with my VERY first RM, a yellow MAC, also a birthday present from the hubby =) The bag got a lot of use while I was out there!


----------



## JennyErin

plaingal79 said:


> Traipsing the streets of Tokyo with my VERY first RM, a yellow MAC, also a birthday present from the hubby =) The bag got a lot of use while I was out there!



Great pics!! Love the MAC on you!


----------



## JennyErin

plaingal79 said:


> Me and Mattie @Mario Tricoci getting a massage ^_*
> 
> View attachment 2038366



You wear RM so well! That Mattie is gorgeous!


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> My Rasberry (?) MAM with RG hw on my blog today



Stunning Kiwi! Love that bag!


----------



## blackcat777

plaingal79 said:


> Traipsing the streets of Tokyo with my VERY first RM, a yellow MAC, also a birthday present from the hubby =) The bag got a lot of use while I was out there!



awww your pic made me quite homesick! :cry:
Your yellow MAC is a great pop of color....lookin' good!


----------



## kiwishopper

JennyErin said:


> Stunning Kiwi! Love that bag!



Thank you guys!! This is my favourites RM for sure!!


----------



## travelerscloset

You look great kiwi!
The MAM looks gorgeous  How does the leather and color compare to plum?  


kiwishopper said:


> My Rasberry (?) MAM with RG hw on my blog today


----------



## travelerscloset

Fun color!  I love the energy from your photos!


plaingal79 said:


> Traipsing the streets of Tokyo with my VERY first RM, a yellow MAC, also a birthday present from the hubby =) The bag got a lot of use while I was out there!


----------



## kiwishopper

travelerscloset said:


> You look great kiwi!
> The MAM looks gorgeous  How does the leather and color compare to plum?



You know what Travel? I think it is plum....I have not think about the colours in RM for a while.....there was a phase of plum madness a while ago right? Everyone was trying to ring up Nordie for the plum and rg hw?


----------



## thedseer

kiwishopper said:


> You know what Travel? I think it is plum....I have not think about the colours in RM for a while.....there was a phase of plum madness a while ago right? Everyone was trying to ring up Nordie for the plum and rg hw?



I think yours is plum. One of my favorite RMs! And yep, that was the color that everyone went mad for.


----------



## travelerscloset

it does look like plum! Yeah, there was a craze for plum a while back. It's a lovely color & the rose gold hardware looks amazing on it.



kiwishopper said:


> You know what Travel? I think it is plum....I have not think about the colours in RM for a while.....there was a phase of plum madness a while ago right? Everyone was trying to ring up Nordie for the plum and rg hw?


----------



## Alyssa86

My 'Hayden' MAM first time out  she made me a wonderful company for my weekend in Paris!


----------



## Esquared72

Alyssa86 said:


> My 'Hayden' MAM first time out  she made me a wonderful company for my weekend in Paris!



Bag twins!  One of my favorite RMs.


----------



## Alyssa86

eehlers said:


> Bag twins!  One of my favorite RMs.



and mine now =)
but I also looooove your BBW MAM with hunter zipper track!


----------



## Hermancat

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Little Miss Rebecca chillin @ LV...as soon as we walked in, the SA pointed at my bag & said, "Rebecca Minkoff!! I _love_ her bags!!" The Minkette in me got really excited!!  *~*



Great pic!  Please tell me is this the MAB MINI or the MAB?  I really want to get a black rose gold made in NYC so very badly!
Thanks so much.


----------



## luvs*it*

plaingal79 said:


> Traipsing the streets of Tokyo with my VERY first RM, a yellow MAC, also a birthday present from the hubby =) The bag got a lot of use while I was out there!



*~*Cute!!*~*



Alyssa86 said:


> My 'Hayden' MAM first time out  she made me a wonderful company for my weekend in Paris!



*~*I love this bag...it looks great on you!*~*



Hermancat said:


> Great pic!  Please tell me is this the MAB MINI or the MAB?  I really want to get a black rose gold made in NYC so very badly!
> Thanks so much.



*~*Thank you!! It's an MAM...trust me, you will fall in love with this bag!! The leather is dreamy, and the rose gold hw is the perfect touch.  *~*


----------



## Esquared72

Alyssa86 said:


> and mine now =)
> but I also looooove your BBW MAM with hunter zipper track!



Thank you! She is quite the stunner.  RM does black so well!!


----------



## Hermancat

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Cute!!*~*
> 
> 
> 
> *~*I love this bag...it looks great on you!*~*
> 
> 
> 
> *~*Thank you!! It's an MAM...trust me, you will fall in love with this bag!! The leather is dreamy, and the rose gold hw is the perfect touch.  *~*



Thanks for the nudge...I am going to order it.  I love everthing about it and now have your helpful opinion to push me into doing it.


----------



## kiwishopper

Alyssa86 said:


> My 'Hayden' MAM first time out  she made me a wonderful company for my weekend in Paris!



The Hayden looks so nice smooth and slouchy! How long have you owned this beauty?


----------



## JennyErin

Alyssa86 said:


> My 'Hayden' MAM first time out  she made me a wonderful company for my weekend in Paris!



Beautiful!


----------



## luvs*it*

Hermancat said:


> Thanks for the nudge...I am going to order it.  I love everthing about it and now have your helpful opinion to push me into doing it.



*~*  Post pics when you get it!!!*~*


----------



## thedseer

Alyssa86 said:


> My 'Hayden' MAM first time out  she made me a wonderful company for my weekend in Paris!



love this mam!



plaingal79 said:


> Traipsing the streets of Tokyo with my VERY first RM, a yellow MAC, also a birthday present from the hubby =) The bag got a lot of use while I was out there!



cute!!


----------



## Fashion1

Tonight going to dinner with Stonewash Sage MAB.


----------



## rougevolupte

Wow I just adore that color! Love the whole outfit but that bag is just TDF!



Fashion1 said:


> Tonight going to dinner with Stonewash Sage MAB.


----------



## kiwishopper

I carried my Large Affair in red with rg hw today on my way to lunch (more pictures will be up on my blog tomorrow). Love the size of the large size. It defintely makes a statement!


----------



## blackcat777

Fashion1 said:


> Tonight going to dinner with Stonewash Sage MAB.



It is amazing to see how dark the stone wash sage can get!  



kiwishopper said:


> I carried my Large Affair in red with rg hw today on my way to lunch (more pictures will be up on my blog tomorrow). Love the size of the large size. It defintely makes a statement!



Your mod shots are always great. Love the blue / red contrast!


----------



## clbear

Fashion1 said:


> Tonight going to dinner with Stonewash Sage MAB.



Love it!


----------



## luvs*it*

Fashion1 said:


> Tonight going to dinner with Stonewash Sage MAB.



*~*Love the Stonewash Sage!!*~*



kiwishopper said:


> I carried my Large Affair in red with rg hw today on my way to lunch (more pictures will be up on my blog tomorrow). Love the size of the large size. It defintely makes a statement!



*~*Red/RGHW is a beautiful combo!  *~*


----------



## Esquared72

Here's me and Wine MAB - the most sumptuous leather! Love the OS bags.


----------



## plaingal79

Getting ready for brunch this morning, thought I'd show off my Main Squeeze a lil ^_*


----------



## plaingal79

More of main squeeze as we brunch (though technically it's no longer brunch coz we left home so late and it's now past noon!)


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:


> Here's me and Wine MAB - the most sumptuous leather! Love the OS bags.



You look gorgeous with Wine MAB. Wine is just so so pretty.  The leather is indescribable. I need some more OS bags in my life!


----------



## JennyErin

Loving everyone's RMs! So many different bags!


----------



## Esquared72

kaits33 said:


> You look gorgeous with Wine MAB. Wine is just so so pretty.  The leather is indescribable. I need some more OS bags in my life!



Thanks!! And I wholeheartedly agree...OS rocks!  Not to sound like an old fart, but they just don't make 'em like they use to!


----------



## Fashion1

Love the Wine MAB!  Tonight with Large Pale Blue Affair.


----------



## JennyErin

Fashion1 said:


> Love the Wine MAB!  Tonight with Large Pale Blue Affair.



The Large Affair looks like the perfect size! You both look great!


----------



## beachgirl38

eehlers said:


> Here's me and Wine MAB - the most sumptuous leather! Love the OS bags.



Gorgeous!!  I love OS bags too!  You wear it well - congrats!!  Love the linings, leather & really big fan of the long finished tassels.  My Black woven MAM had short finished tassels & it was not the same. If it had long finished tassels I would have kept it.   I just bought an OS emerald MAM with long finished tassels.  I heard the leather is similar to your wine leather.  I am so excited to get this bag!!  I have been looking for a (reasonably priced) emerald MAM for years!


----------



## kaits33

Fashion1 said:


> Love the Wine MAB!  Tonight with Large Pale Blue Affair.



I love the color! Looks great on you!


----------



## Esquared72

beachgirl38 said:


> Gorgeous!!  I love OS bags too!  You wear it well - congrats!!  Love the linings, leather & really big fan of the long finished tassels.  My Black woven MAM had short finished tassels & it was not the same. If it had long finished tassels I would have kept it.   I just bought an OS emerald MAM with long finished tassels.  I heard the leather is similar to your wine leather.  I am so excited to get this bag!!  I have been looking for a (reasonably priced) emerald MAM for years!



Ooh...congrats!! Can't wait to see it. I've heard the leather is similar, too. If so, you are in for a treat!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Fashion1 said:


> Love the Wine MAB!  Tonight with Large Pale Blue Affair.



Never knew you have this large affair in this colour! Just gorgeous!!


----------



## Alyssa86

kiwishopper said:


> The Hayden looks so nice smooth and slouchy! How long have you owned this beauty?



I owned it for a year, but it was sitting in my closet until that first time I took her out to Paris  Looooove her!


----------



## plaingal79

Just got the Vixen, sample bag, this week! The leather soooooo soofftttt and smooshy!!


----------



## plaingal79

Me and my three MAMs =)


----------



## Antonia

*I just wanted to say you all look so fabulous in your RM's!  I never think to post in this thread but looking at all these pics, I may have to! *


----------



## JennyErin

plaingal79 said:


> Me and my three MAMs =)



Love it!


----------



## travelerscloset

Those are gorgeous gems! 


plaingal79 said:


> Me and my three MAMs =)


----------



## plaingal79

Ready to go out and get that Nexus 7!


----------



## JennyErin

plaingal79 said:


> Ready to go out and get that Nexus 7!
> 
> View attachment 2058871
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2058874



Gorgeous!!


----------



## beachgirl38

plaingal79 said:


> Ready to go out and get that Nexus 7!
> 
> View attachment 2058871
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2058874



You wear her so well!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## blackcat777

plaingal79 said:


> Ready to go out and get that Nexus 7!
> 
> View attachment 2058871
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2058874



I love this version of BBW MA! Isn't her leather just gorgeous?! You rock her well


----------



## plaingal79

blackcat777 said:


> I love this version of BBW MA! Isn't her leather just gorgeous?! You rock her well



Oh god yes, the leather on this bag is so delish, if I can eat her, I would have! Ha!


----------



## plaingal79

plaingal79 said:


> Oh god yes, the leather on this bag is so delish, if I can't eat her, I would have! Ha!



That should've been 'CAN' eat her! Haha


----------



## kiwishopper

Was wearing my red MAC during Lunar New Year this past weekend. Thought a "pop of red" was appropriate for the occasion  More pictures are up on my blog!


----------



## HavPlenty

kiwishopper said:


> Was wearing my red MAC during Lunar New Year this past weekend. Thought a "pop of red" was appropriate for the occasion  More pictures are up on my blog!



So cute!


----------



## dolali

kiwishopper said:


> Was wearing my red MAC during Lunar New Year this past weekend. Thought a "pop of red" was appropriate for the occasion  More pictures are up on my blog!



You look great! I love your style... and your bags of course


----------



## kiwishopper

dolali said:


> You look great! I love your style... and your bags of course



Thank you love! I appreciate your nice comment


----------



## kiwishopper

HavPlenty said:


> So cute!



lol Thank you! I always am afraid to show black and white with a pop! I hope I don't appear too "ghostly" hehehe


----------



## rael

kiwishopper said:


> Was wearing my red MAC during Lunar New Year this past weekend. Thought a "pop of red" was appropriate for the occasion  More pictures are up on my blog!



Very pretty Kiwi!!


----------



## kiwishopper

rael said:


> Very pretty Kiwi!!



Thank you very much rael!!


----------



## HavPlenty

kiwishopper said:


> lol Thank you! I always am afraid to show black and white with a pop! I hope I don't appear too "ghostly" hehehe



Very creative.


----------



## MJDaisy

me with my teal mini mac in the nemo blizzard in boston last weekend


----------



## laurenrr

MJDaisy said:


> me with my teal mini mac in the nemo blizzard in boston last weekend


The bottom picture is so cute!


----------



## shesnochill

Been spending some time with my Wine Nikki with RM's new gold signature hardware. Back from when the first batch of them were made  Love this bag to death!


----------



## kaits33

annaversary said:


> Been spending some time with my Wine Nikki with RM's new gold signature hardware. Back from when the first batch of them were made  Love this bag to death!



She looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Esquared72

annaversary said:


> Been spending some time with my Wine Nikki with RM's new gold signature hardware. Back from when the first batch of them were made  Love this bag to death!



Wow...stunning!  (The bag AND you!)


----------



## JennyErin

annaversary said:


> Been spending some time with my Wine Nikki with RM's new gold signature hardware. Back from when the first batch of them were made  Love this bag to death!



Wow that's a gorgeous picture!


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> Was wearing my red MAC during Lunar New Year this past weekend. Thought a "pop of red" was appropriate for the occasion  More pictures are up on my blog!



Great pic Kiwi!


----------



## JennyErin

MJDaisy said:


> me with my teal mini mac in the nemo blizzard in boston last weekend



Cute! I sympathize with the poopy weather


----------



## Esquared72

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## luvs*it*

kiwishopper said:


> Was wearing my red MAC during Lunar New Year this past weekend. Thought a "pop of red" was appropriate for the occasion  More pictures are up on my blog!



*~*I love the colors!!*~*



MJDaisy said:


> me with my teal mini mac in the nemo blizzard in boston last weekend



*~*Cute!!*~*



eehlers said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!



*~*I love this Nikki on you...fab!!*~*


----------



## travelerscloset

Black eyelet MAM


----------



## JennyErin

eehlers said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!



Looking lovely Eehlers!


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> Black eyelet MAM



Your really rocking that MAM Travelers! It looks perfect on you!


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> Black eyelet MAM



Hubba hubba!  Lookin' hot with that bag and those shoes, ms. TC!!!


----------



## jla84

New black MAB with RGHW. I can't stop taking pictures of this bag! lol


----------



## JennyErin

jla84 said:


> New black MAB with RGHW. I can't stop taking pictures of this bag! lol



Very pretty!


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> Black eyelet MAM



*~*You look great with your eyelet MAM!!*~*



jla84 said:


> New black MAB with RGHW. I can't stop taking pictures of this bag! lol



*~*I love seeing this bag worn crossbody!!*~*


----------



## rael

travelerscloset said:


> Black eyelet MAM



LOVE the black eyelet MAM!!  It looks great on you!!


----------



## jla84

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I love seeing this bag worn crossbody!!*~*


I wear my bags crossbody probably 99% of the time. The MAB is perfect for it!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you ladies  I love my RMs so much and this one is no exception!



JennyErin said:


> Your really rocking that MAM Travelers! It looks perfect on you!





eehlers said:


> Hubba hubba!  Lookin' hot with that bag and those shoes, ms. TC!!!





luvs*it* said:


> *~*You look great with your eyelet MAM!!*~*
> *~*I love seeing this bag worn crossbody!!*~*





rael said:


> LOVE the black eyelet MAM!!  It looks great on you!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Took out Magenta Croc Trim MAM to work...


----------



## HavPlenty

travelerscloset said:


> Took out Magenta Croc Trim MAM to work...


Lovely colors.


----------



## HavPlenty

jla84 said:


> I wear my bags crossbody probably 99% of the time. The MAB is perfect for it!


Do you have to buy an extension strap?


----------



## jla84

travelerscloset said:


> Took out Magenta Croc Trim MAM to work...


Oooooo, that color is to die for!


----------



## jla84

HavPlenty said:


> Do you have to buy an extension strap?


No I use the longer strap it comes with.


----------



## beachgirl38

jla84 said:


> New black MAB with RGHW. I can't stop taking pictures of this bag! lol



I don't blame you!!  So gorgeous!  RGHW must be stunning in real life.  You look so great with your bag!  Enjoy!

I just got the black MAM with gold hw & know it will be one of my most used bags.


----------



## HavPlenty

jla84 said:


> No I use the longer strap it comes with.



Do some come with longer straps than others? I was eyeing one on ebay but the seller said that the strap would be too short to wear cross body. Shame because it was at the right price and a beauty.


----------



## HavPlenty

jla84 said:


> New black MAB with RGHW. I can't stop taking pictures of this bag! lol



Oh my. Just saw this on the RM website. I want this in cross body. Unfortunately the discount doesn't apply. I guess I'll have to wait for a sale. Nice.


----------



## rael

travelerscloset said:


> Took out Magenta Croc Trim MAM to work...



Tres chic!!


----------



## rougevolupte

travelerscloset said:


> Took out Magenta Croc Trim MAM to work...



That bag is so gorgeous! Simply to die for!!


----------



## jla84

HavPlenty said:


> Do some come with longer straps than others? I was eyeing one on ebay but the seller said that the strap would be too short to wear cross body. Shame because it was at the right price and a beauty.


I've found that the MAMs have a shorter strap that makes it a little more awkward to use crossbody but I manage it anyway. My Made in New York MAB has a longer strap that's perfect for crossbody use. Not sure about any other MABs tho, as this one is my first MAB.


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> Took out Magenta Croc Trim MAM to work...



*~*I love this color on you!*~*


----------



## HavPlenty

jla84 said:


> I've found that the MAMs have a shorter strap that makes it a little more awkward to use crossbody but I manage it anyway. My Made in New York MAB has a longer strap that's perfect for crossbody use. Not sure about any other MABs tho, as this one is my first MAB.



Ah okay. You are wearing the full size in the pic. I'm a newbie so please bear with me.


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> Took out Magenta Croc Trim MAM to work...



Looks perfect on you Travelers!


----------



## kaits33

travelerscloset said:


> Took out Magenta Croc Trim MAM to work...



Looking gorgeous as always travelers!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *jla, rael, rougevolupte, luvs, Jen and kaits*! Apart from the color, the leather used on this one is out of this world.  Chewy and pebbly! 



jla84 said:


> Oooooo, that color is to die for!





rael said:


> Tres chic!!





rougevolupte said:


> That bag is so gorgeous! Simply to die for!!





luvs*it* said:


> *~*I love this color on you!*~*





JennyErin said:


> Looks perfect on you Travelers!





kaits33 said:


> Looking gorgeous as always travelers!


----------



## travelerscloset

*In the mood for PH Zip MAM!*


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> *In the mood for PH Zip MAM!*



I covet this bag! Such a beauty!


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> In the mood for PH Zip MAM!



Love the bag, but I especially love your shirt!!  Pretty AND comfy-looking!


----------



## kiwishopper

travelerscloset said:


> *In the mood for PH Zip MAM!*



So cute! Pink looks lovely on you!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Jenny*, *eehlers *& *kiwi*!  It was my birthday photo! Turned 39  Lunch out at TGIF then movie date!  We watched Flight... great movie!



JennyErin said:


> I covet this bag! Such a beauty!





eehlers said:


> Love the bag, but I especially love your shirt!!  Pretty AND comfy-looking!





kiwishopper said:


> So cute! Pink looks lovely on you!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Sunday chores with Military MAM!*


----------



## Esquared72

Me 'n Ms. MAC. Livin' la vida loca...heading to the grocery store.


----------



## laurenrr

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *Jenny*, *eehlers *& *kiwi*!  It was my birthday photo! Turned 39  Lunch out at TGIF then movie date!  We watched Flight... great movie!


Happy belated birthday Travelers!


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you Jenny, eehlers & kiwi!  It was my birthday photo! Turned 39  Lunch out at TGIF then movie date!  We watched Flight... great movie!



Happy belated birthday!! We're only a year apart!


----------



## blackcat777

travelerscloset said:


> *Sunday chores with Military MAM!*



Love the Military Green MAM! Such a nice shade of green.... and happy B-Day beautiful!



eehlers said:


> Me 'n Ms. MAC. Livin' la vida loca...heading to the grocery store.



Love your gray MAC eehlers, so cute!


----------



## kaits33

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you Jenny, eehlers & kiwi!  It was my birthday photo! Turned 39  Lunch out at TGIF then movie date!  We watched Flight... great movie!



Happy Belated Birthday Travelers!! Sounds like you had a nice day. I saw Flight recently and liked it too.


----------



## kaits33

travelerscloset said:


> In the mood for PH Zip MAM!



Everytime I see someone with PH MAM, I totally drool over it. She's so beautiful!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *laurenrr*!  one of my best birthday celebration ever!  I feel so blessed 


laurenrr said:


> Happy belated birthday Travelers!




Thank you *eehlers*!  We're batchmates/bagmates in every way!  I love it!


eehlers said:


> Happy belated birthday!! We're only a year apart!




Thank you *blackcat*!  Never thought I'd own a green bag... can't imagine my wardrobe now without one 


blackcat777 said:


> Love the Military Green MAM! Such a nice shade of green.... and happy B-Day beautiful!




Thank you *kaits*!  It was a fun day... my husband and kids woke me up with a handmade greeting card and hotcakes and sausage meal from McDonalds... so sweet, lol!
Btw, I'm a diehard Denzel fan 







kaits33 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Travelers!! Sounds like you had a nice day. I saw Flight recently and liked it too.




Oh, you should try a haze leather  it's TDF!


kaits33 said:


> Everytime I see someone with PH MAM, I totally drool over it. She's so beautiful!


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *Jenny*, *eehlers *& *kiwi*!  It was my birthday photo! Turned 39  Lunch out at TGIF then movie date!  We watched Flight... great movie!



Happy Belated Birthday!!  

Love all of your recent pics. Your B-Day morning pic with your card is adorable. You are definitely blessed. 
BTW I just saw Flight too. I  Denzel....


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Tara* 
Even my husband knows I have a biiiigg crush on Denzel  I've watched everything Denzel, lol.


TaraP said:


> Happy Belated Birthday!!
> 
> Love all of your recent pics. Your B-Day morning pic with your card is adorable. You are definitely blessed.
> BTW I just saw Flight too. I  Denzel....


----------



## discoAMOUR

Happy belated birthday travelers!!!! Woot! You have a sweet, joyous family!!!


----------



## kaits33

Thank you [B said:
			
		

> kaits[/B]!  It was a fun day... my husband and kids woke me up with a handmade greeting card and hotcakes and sausage meal from McDonalds... so sweet, lol!
> Btw, I'm a diehard Denzel fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you should try a haze leather  it's TDF!



Awh, that's so sweet of them! Handmade cards and gifts are always so nice.  I love Denzel as well, he ages so nicely.  PH is on my someday list, I am on a self imposed ban after two recent purchases.


----------



## JennyErin

Travelers, that Army MAM is gorgeous! And Happy Belated Birthday!!

Eehlers, that MAC looks great on you! Love the color!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *disco*!  I miss seeing you around!


discoAMOUR said:


> Happy belated birthday travelers!!!! Woot! You have a sweet, joyous family!!!




What's this ban you speak of? Lol, don't prolong the agony  sorry to enable 


kaits33 said:


> Awh, that's so sweet of them! Handmade cards and gifts are always so nice.  I love Denzel as well, he ages so nicely.  *PH is on my someday list*, I am on a self imposed ban after two recent purchases.




Thank you *Jenny*!  


JennyErin said:


> Travelers, that Army MAM is gorgeous! And Happy Belated Birthday!!
> 
> Eehlers, that MAC looks great on you! Love the color!


----------



## rael

Happy Belated Birthday Travellers!!  I love McDonald's hot cakes and sausage!!  yum!!


----------



## rael

oops sorry I spelled Travelers wrong!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *rael*!    It's my all time favorite breakfast combo 


rael said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Travellers!!  I love McDonald's hot cakes and sausage!!  yum!!





rael said:


> oops sorry I spelled Travelers wrong!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *disco*!  I miss seeing you around!
> 
> 
> 
> What's this ban you speak of? Lol, don't prolong the agony  sorry to enable
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *Jenny*!



Thanks babe!  

And LOL...desiring a bag IS totally Agonizing!! You're right about that one! It feels terrible. Why do we do this to ourselves? There is no answer. 

Kaits--Get a PH Zip MAM asap!


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *Jenny*, *eehlers *& *kiwi*!  It was my birthday photo! Turned 39  Lunch out at TGIF then movie date!  We watched Flight... great movie!



*~*Happy belated birthday!!!!  *~*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Color blocking day with Grape MAB*


----------



## HavPlenty

travelerscloset said:


> *Color blocking day with Grape MAB*



Happy Birthday! But I have to tell you. You are a bad influence. LOL


----------



## kaits33

discoAMOUR said:


> Thanks babe!
> 
> And LOL...desiring a bag IS totally Agonizing!! You're right about that one! It feels terrible. Why do we do this to ourselves? There is no answer.
> 
> Kaits--Get a PH Zip MAM asap!



Hahaha I'm working on it disco! I just bought my first Chloe last week and she was a big expense. Thanks for enabling me though..I promise PH Mam is in my future...I just love the color and style of the leather.


----------



## kaits33

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you disco!  I miss seeing you around!
> 
> What's this ban you speak of? Lol, don't prolong the agony  sorry to enable
> 
> Thank you Jenny!



Hahaha I like enabling!! I'll keep my eyes out for a like new PH--but for now I am (trying to) give my purse habit a break! I just got my first Chloe-a Paraty!!  Plus I just moved and will need to be furnishing a new place and buying all kinds of fun home-y things. 

But maybe if I sell a bag, there will be room for PH mam...ahhhh...I'm so bad!!


----------



## Esquared72

kaits33 said:


> Hahaha I like enabling!! I'll keep my eyes out for a like new PH--but for now I am (trying to) give my purse habit a break! I just got my first Chloe-a Paraty!!  Plus I just moved and will need to be furnishing a new place and buying all kinds of fun home-y things.
> 
> But maybe if I sell a bag, there will be room for PH mam...ahhhh...I'm so bad!!



Woo hoo!!! Which Paraty did you get??


----------



## kaits33

eehlers said:


> Woo hoo!!! Which Paraty did you get??



I'll post a picture later.  I'm a pretty happy girl!


----------



## Denverite

kaits33 said:


> I'll post a picture later.  I'm a pretty happy girl!



Cant wait to see it and hear what you think of it!!!


----------



## Denverite

travelerscloset said:


> It was a fun day... my husband and kids woke me up with a handmade greeting card and hotcakes and sausage meal from McDonalds... so sweet, lol!
> Btw, I'm a diehard Denzel fan



Happy belated birthday Travelers! This pic is too cute!


----------



## SMcNamee

Took my neon pink mini Mac glow bowling


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> *Color blocking day with Grape MAB*



Great outfit! You look amazing. 



kaits33 said:


> I'll post a picture later.  I'm a pretty happy girl!



Ooo.. Congrats! Can't wait to see...



SMcNamee said:


> Took my neon pink mini Mac glow bowling



Love this pic!!


----------



## Thehandbaglover




----------



## JennyErin

SMcNamee said:


> Took my neon pink mini Mac glow bowling



Wowee what a standout!


----------



## travelerscloset

*hugs* *HavPlenty*


HavPlenty said:


> Happy Birthday! But I have to tell you. You are a bad influence. LOL




Thank you *Denverite*!  


Denverite said:


> Happy belated birthday Travelers! This pic is too cute!




Thank you *Tara*!  


TaraP said:


> Great outfit! You look amazing.


----------



## jane

Ran errands with my emerald MAM today (humidifier for my daughter, raw food for my dog!)


----------



## kiwishopper

Red MAC today (per Instagram kiwifashionblog)


----------



## travelerscloset

Wow!  That emerald MAM is lovely!  


jane said:


> Ran errands with my emerald MAM today (humidifier for my daughter, raw food for my dog!)


----------



## JennyErin

jane said:


> Ran errands with my emerald MAM today (humidifier for my daughter, raw food for my dog!)



Love car seat shots!!! That MAM is so drool worthy!


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> Red MAC today (per Instagram kiwifashionblog)



Great outfit Kiwi! That Red MAC always adds awesome pop!


----------



## travelerscloset

Great outfit kiwi!  I love the hair color too 


kiwishopper said:


> Red MAC today (per Instagram kiwifashionblog)


----------



## TaraP

jane said:


> Ran errands with my emerald MAM today (humidifier for my daughter, raw food for my dog!)



Wow, that's gorgeous! You really captured the true Emerald color. Such a beautiful jewel tone... 



kiwishopper said:


> Red MAC today (per Instagram kiwifashionblog)



You look divine.. Love your Red MAC...


----------



## kiwishopper

TaraP said:


> Wow, that's gorgeous! You really captured the true Emerald color. Such a beautiful jewel tone...
> 
> 
> 
> You look divine.. Love your Red MAC...



Thank you dear* Tara*! And thank you *Jenny* and* Travel*! I just can not NOT love this red MAC. It is so classic and it is so me!! Love the MAC. I missed out on her Made in NY MAC in rg and silver hw....I am hoping she re-stock them and better yet with a code. I can REALLY use a black MAC with silver and/or rg hw now!!


----------



## beachgirl38

kiwishopper said:


> Red MAC today (per Instagram kiwifashionblog)



so pretty & i loooove your ombre hair! that is my dream hair!


----------



## ilovekitty

Just posted this in the Mac Daddy thread.. reposting on here..


----------



## Esquared72

Ms. MAM hangin' out in Sky Harbor Airport in Phoenix. Three hours till our flight takes off.


----------



## jla84

eehlers said:


> Ms. MAM hangin' out in Sky Harbor Airport in Phoenix. Three hours till our flight takes off.


Beautiful! Safe travels!


----------



## HavPlenty

eehlers said:


> Ms. MAM hangin' out in Sky Harbor Airport in Phoenix. Three hours till our flight takes off.



She's looking good.


----------



## loveceline30

Getting some fresh air w/ my son and mini mac


----------



## luvs*it*

eehlers said:


> Ms. MAM hangin' out in Sky Harbor Airport in Phoenix. Three hours till our flight takes off.



*~*Lovely!!*~*



loveceline30 said:


> Getting some fresh air w/ my son and mini mac



*~*You look great with your Mini MAC!*~*


----------



## Divealicious

kiwishopper said:


> I carried my Large Affair in red with rg hw today on my way to lunch (more pictures will be up on my blog tomorrow). Love the size of the large size. It defintely makes a statement!



Your mod shots gave me the final push to order the large affair  I ordered one in Lipstick, is that the same as yours? Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## travelerscloset

MAC Daddy looks great on you *ilovekitty*!


ilovekitty said:


> Just posted this in the Mac Daddy thread.. reposting on here..




Ms. MAM is looking sharp *eehlers* 


eehlers said:


> Ms. MAM hangin' out in Sky Harbor Airport in Phoenix. Three hours till our flight takes off.




You and the MAC = Beautiful! 


loveceline30 said:


> Getting some fresh air w/ my son and mini mac




Would love to see photos of the large affair in Lipstick  
Btw, I love your profile pic! Meldific   but seriously, you look beautiful in the terno *Divealicious* 


Divealicious said:


> Your mod shots gave me the final push to order the large affair  I ordered one in Lipstick, is that the same as yours? Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## HavPlenty

loveceline30 said:


> Getting some fresh air w/ my son and mini mac


  Aw so cute. Little bag makes such a big statement. The colors on the mini mac are awesome. Looks cute on you.


----------



## travelerscloset

*MAB shots *


*Iris with Lizard trim MAB *













*Cranberry MAB*


----------



## luvs*it*

travelerscloset said:


> *MAB shots *
> 
> 
> *Iris with Lizard trim MAB *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cranberry MAB*



*~*Love them!!*~*


----------



## kiwishopper

Divealicious said:


> Your mod shots gave me the final push to order the large affair  I ordered one in Lipstick, is that the same as yours? Looks fantastic on you!



lol, congrats! Glad to be an enabler! My is red with rose gold HW. The red is pretty red and vibrant. What is the colour of the hw yours has? (please take pictures when you receive it! Can't wait! So excited for you!! )


----------



## Divealicious

kiwishopper said:


> lol, congrats! Glad to be an enabler! My is red with rose gold HW. The red is pretty red and vibrant. What is the colour of the hw yours has? (please take pictures when you receive it! Can't wait! So excited for you!! )



I'm not sure, i bought it from amazon uk and it just said light gold hw. I would be so lucky if mine has rose gold hw, obsessed with that color at the moment! But I think I will like this bag any way  expecting it to be here next week!


----------



## Esquared72

jla84 said:


> Beautiful! Safe travels!





HavPlenty said:


> She's looking good.





luvs*it* said:


> *~*Lovely!!*~*





travelerscloset said:


> Ms. MAM is looking sharp eehlers



Thanks! She really is the perfect travel buddy!


----------



## plaingal79

Shopping for a party tomorrow!


----------



## kiwishopper

plaingal79 said:


> Shopping for a party tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090637
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090643



This mam is so stunning


----------



## Sweet_Bella

loveceline30 said:


> Getting some fresh air w/ my son and mini mac


Do you shorten the strap somehow?

Dumb question lol the bag just hangs perfectly on you at the right spot, mine feels too long at times


----------



## AJ1025

plaingal79 said:


> Shopping for a party tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090637
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090643



Gorgeous!


----------



## plaingal79

More of the beautiful woven MAM in black!!


----------



## JennyErin

plaingal79 said:


> Shopping for a party tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090637
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090643



Love these pics Plaingal, that is one stunning bag!


----------



## mauveboudoir

Mini Mac in Luggage


----------



## KaseyHK

my Desire satchel. i like the plain side better and i put on it a charm chain that i made.


----------



## kiwishopper

KaseyHK said:


> my Desire satchel. i like the plain side better and i put on it a charm chain that i made.



This is a very pretty pastel colour!!


----------



## KaseyHK

kiwishopper said:


> This is a very pretty pastel colour!!


yes, in pictures it looks more white but in real it's more towards cream. i'm new to RM. hope i name all colors and styles correctly.


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> my Desire satchel. i like the plain side better and i put on it a charm chain that i made.



Very nice! Love your charm chain.


----------



## HavPlenty

mauveboudoir said:


> Mini Mac in Luggage



Love the color!


----------



## KaseyHK

HavPlenty said:


> Very nice! Love your charm chain.


thanks very much for your comment


----------



## rael

KaseyHK said:


> my Desire satchel. i like the plain side better and i put on it a charm chain that i made.



Beautiful bag!!!  Where did you find it, I must have!!


----------



## KaseyHK

rael said:


> Beautiful bag!!!  Where did you find it, I must have!!


yeah it is! but fyi the bag is not made of genuine leather. that might explain why it's still available online almost everywhere: http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/shop/sale/desire-satchel-white-and-gold.html


----------



## rael

KaseyHK said:


> yeah it is! but fyi the bag is not made of genuine leather. that might explain why it's still available online almost everywhere: http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/shop/sale/desire-satchel-white-and-gold.html



Oh I see, one side is plain!  I like the plain side better too!  It's lovely!


----------



## Theprettyhippie

loveceline30 said:


> Getting some fresh air w/ my son and mini mac


Love the color! Gorgeous mini-mac


----------



## Belleetbonne

plaingal79 said:


> Shopping for a party tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090637
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090643




Oh plaingal79 - I love the shopping cart picture! Do you just glance down at her from time to time and smile when you do that? I know I always do


----------



## Divealicious

My large affair arrived! 







This is my first RM bag, but I really love it so far. It's not a color or style that I usually wear, but this bag is another step in my reinventing-my-style-plan  Might add some mod shots later, I'll probably wear it out tonight!


----------



## Belleetbonne

My first "in action" post. Shopping the clearance at Tuesday Mornings with my new-to-me white and black patent leather trim MAM. 

Hope the artsy diagonal doesn't make too many folks eyes go cross! :girlwhack:


----------



## luvs*it*

Belleetbonne said:


> My first "in action" post. Shopping the clearance at Tuesday Mornings with my new-to-me white and black patent leather trim MAM.
> 
> Hope the artsy diagonal doesn't make too many folks eyes go cross! :girlwhack:



*~*Love it!!*~*


----------



## nygrl

Divealicious said:


> My large affair arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first RM bag, but I really love it so far. It's not a color or style that I usually wear, but this bag is another step in my reinventing-my-style-plan  Might add some mod shots later, I'll probably wear it out tonight!



This is so pretty! I love the color! Congrats on your first RM!!


----------



## Belleetbonne

Divealicious said:


> My large affair arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first RM bag, but I really love it so far. It's not a color or style that I usually wear, but this bag is another step in my reinventing-my-style-plan  Might add some mod shots later, I'll probably wear it out tonight!



Ooooo - pretty!


----------



## travelerscloset

Beautiful mod shot *Belleethboone*  That's a great combo and the signature hw makes it more special.


Belleetbonne said:


> My first "in action" post. Shopping the clearance at Tuesday Mornings with my new-to-me white and black patent leather trim MAM.
> 
> Hope the artsy diagonal doesn't make too many folks eyes go cross! :girlwhack:


----------



## travelerscloset

So chic 


Divealicious said:


> My large affair arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first RM bag, but I really love it so far. It's not a color or style that I usually wear, but this bag is another step in my reinventing-my-style-plan  Might add some mod shots later, I'll probably wear it out tonight!


----------



## kiwishopper

Divealicious said:


> My large affair arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first RM bag, but I really love it so far. It's not a color or style that I usually wear, but this bag is another step in my reinventing-my-style-plan  Might add some mod shots later, I'll probably wear it out tonight!



Yay you received it!! Isn't it beautiful?! You should definitely do mod pictures for us! Speaking of affair, I am wearing my too (ok I'm gonna try posture Instagram (kiwifashionblog) pic here too lol)

edit. Here it is!! Now it's your turn lol


----------



## beachgirl38

kiwishopper said:


> Yay you received it!! Isn't it beautiful?! You should definitely do mod pictures for us! Speaking of affair, I am wearing my too (ok I'm gonna try posture Instagram (kiwifashionblog) pic here too lol)
> 
> edit. Here it is!! Now it's your turn lol



So pretty kiwi!  Love your sweater too!



Belleetbonne said:


> My first "in action" post. Shopping the clearance at Tuesday Mornings with my new-to-me white and black patent leather trim MAM.
> 
> Hope the artsy diagonal doesn't make too many folks eyes go cross! :girlwhack:



So pretty!!


----------



## KaseyHK

Belleetbonne said:


> My first "in action" post. Shopping the clearance at Tuesday Mornings with my new-to-me white and black patent leather trim MAM.
> 
> Hope the artsy diagonal doesn't make too many folks eyes go cross! :girlwhack:


----------



## aliceanna

With my Nautical Blue MAM:


----------



## kiwishopper

aliceanna said:


> With my Nautical Blue MAM:



Tam you look absolutely gorgeous


----------



## discoAMOUR

aliceanna said:


> with my nautical blue mam:



adorable!


----------



## nygrl

aliceanna said:


> With my Nautical Blue MAM:



I love your outfit!


----------



## ilovedior

aliceanna said:


> With my Nautical Blue MAM:



You look so pretty!!  Is  that snow on the ground?!  If it is hats off to you!  Style over comfort


----------



## Divealicious

kiwishopper said:


> Yay you received it!! Isn't it beautiful?! You should definitely do mod pictures for us! Speaking of affair, I am wearing my too (ok I'm gonna try posture Instagram (kiwifashionblog) pic here too lol)
> 
> edit. Here it is!! Now it's your turn lol



Sorry im taking a bit longer, it's not so easy to post now the tPF android app is down :cry:
anyway, enjoying your pics on instagram 

and enjoying everyone else's pics here too!!


----------



## aliceanna

ilovedior said:


> You look so pretty!!  Is  that snow on the ground?!  If it is hats off to you!  Style over comfort


Thanks so much, and yup, that's definitely snow! That is the crazy thing about where I live in the spring. One day it snows 10 inches, the next it's nearly 70 degrees out. It just happened again this weekend! It makes spring dressing much more interesting =).


----------



## aliceanna

*kiwishopper*, *discoAMOUR*, & *nygrl*, thank you, ladies!


----------



## ilovedior

aliceanna said:


> Thanks so much, and yup, that's definitely snow! That is the crazy thing about where I live in the spring. One day it snows 10 inches, the next it's nearly 70 degrees out. It just happened again this weekend! It makes spring dressing much more interesting =).



Believe me I know !  I live in MD and our weather is so unpredictable this time of year!  I had short sleeves on over the weekend, and tomorrow I have to wear my winter coat! lol


----------



## Ms.Qi

kiwishopper said:


> Red MAC today (per Instagram kiwifashionblog)



This is a beautiful red! may i ask what is the hardware color? thank you


----------



## travelerscloset

So pretty!


aliceanna said:


> With my Nautical Blue MAM:


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Here's my pre-loved mini mac at work.  Can someone tell me what color and year this is?  Thanks!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Ms.Qi said:


> This is a beautiful red! may i ask what is the hardware color? thank you



Thanks! It's silver


----------



## Ms.Qi

kiwishopper said:


> Thanks! It's silver



Thank you


----------



## Bratty1919

aliceanna said:


> With my Nautical Blue MAM:



OMG, just gorg!


----------



## JennyErin

aliceanna said:


> With my Nautical Blue MAM:



To cute!!


----------



## JennyErin

Belleetbonne said:


> My first "in action" post. Shopping the clearance at Tuesday Mornings with my new-to-me white and black patent leather trim MAM.
> 
> Hope the artsy diagonal doesn't make too many folks eyes go cross! :girlwhack:



Great outfit!


----------



## Divealicious

Here's me with my new Affair on our way to the office 
Sorry for the horrible lighting...






I'm starting to really love this bag! People may say that this bag is a bit much for every day, but why not... every day is an occasion!  The size is perfect to fit my everyday needs


----------



## KaseyHK

Divealicious said:


> Here's me with my new Affair on our way to the office
> Sorry for the horrible lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to really love this bag! People may say that this bag is a bit much for every day, but why not... every day is an occasion!  The size is perfect to fit my everyday needs


 it looks great on you! btw, i kind of see some tiny spikes on the bag... do they rub off the fabrics on your coat or sweater easily?


----------



## Divealicious

KaseyHK said:


> it looks great on you! btw, i kind of see some tiny spikes on the bag... do they rub off the fabrics on your coat or sweater easily?



Thank you! No the spikes/studs are not really a problem because they are only on the outside, not the side of the bag that rubs against you. Better pic here btw.


----------



## KaseyHK

Divealicious said:


> Thank you! No the spikes/studs are not really a problem because they are only on the outside, not the side of the bag that rubs against you. Better pic here btw.


i see. thanks v much for your reply! previously i kinda worried the spikes or studs might damage my knitwear therefore i've never considered to get any of those with spiky studs.


----------



## kiwishopper

Divealicious said:


> Here's me with my new Affair on our way to the office
> Sorry for the horrible lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to really love this bag! People may say that this bag is a bit much for every day, but why not... every day is an occasion!  The size is perfect to fit my everyday needs



Lovely!! Do you like the size?


----------



## kiwishopper

Spent my day off morning inside the shopping center. Sorry for the pale and tired face.


----------



## Divealicious

kiwishopper said:


> Lovely!! Do you like the size?



I think the size is great! I use a bag organizer so that I can easily move my stuff from bag to bag every day, and it's definately roomy enough for that.

I dropped by my mom yesterday to pick up a parcel and she was like 'ooh! that's a pretty bag' and she is like SUPERcritical about my stuff (thinks I spend too much on bags n clothes n shoes. and she's probably right)  told her she can borrow it


----------



## discoAMOUR

*At Central Park West with Aquamarine Turquoise Eyelet MAM*
(Decided not to sell this beauty--it's just sitting anyway--I'm gonna just rock the hell out of her instead!)




​


*See more bags, shoes, & nail polish on my blog at JessOneMore.blogspot.com
You can click the link in my signature!*


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Chilling in my art studio with Distressed Teal MAC...





...Then later at the bowling alley with the BF in Brooklyn for playtime at 1am.*





*See more bags, shoes, & nail polish on my blog at JessOneMore.blogspot.com
You can click the link in my signature!*


----------



## discoAMOUR

*OMFGGGGG!!! I ALMOST FORGOT!!!

So after we finished bowling...we went over to the West Village in Manhattan, to this really hip joint called "Cafeteria"!

And when we got our menu, GUESS WHO WAS ONTHE COVER?!?!?!?!?

REBECCA MINKOFF! 
It says what her favorite item to order is at "Cafeteria".




It was so crazy! I was like, HOLY SH^T!!! What a coinky-dink! I'm wearing her bag right now! And then we both ordered Fried Chicken & Waffles, which was pretty damn amazing, but I couldn't even get through half of it. 

By then, it was well after 4am. I love NYC. Where else can you get yummy food in a posh restaurant filled with really crazy, hip, and posh people at 4am? I LOVE NY!!!




Ahhhh...All in a Day's work, ladies! lololol*


----------



## Belleetbonne

JennyErin said:


> Great outfit!


Awe, thanks JennyErin! It was my "I want to go out and be comfortable, but I want to try and look sorta cute even though it's kind of cold outside" look  

I'm one of those gals who thinks a great bag can enhance a casual look but can't totally replace style, and that even if you're just running errands you should put a wee-bit of effort into it. 

Sigh. Too many years of TLC's What Not to Wear!


----------



## KaseyHK

discoAMOUR said:


> *At Central Park West with Aquamarine Turquoise Eyelet MAM*
> (Decided not to sell this beauty--it's just sitting anyway--I'm gonna just rock the hell out of her instead!)
> 
> View attachment 2106720
> 
> 
> View attachment 2106721​
> 
> 
> *See more bags, shoes, & nail polish on my blog at JessOneMore.blogspot.com
> You can click the link in my signature!*


your eyelet MAM is stunning! the turquoise color makes a great and nice contrast with the earth tone background. i bet it's an old style.  

i cannot find any interesting design lately... most of the specially designed bags play with the print and emboss, and they are boring. it seems to me they don't make "fun" bags like they used to. :wondering


----------



## laurenrr

discoAMOUR said:


> *At Central Park West with Aquamarine Turquoise Eyelet MAM*
> (Decided not to sell this beauty--it's just sitting anyway--I'm gonna just rock the hell out of her instead!)
> 
> View attachment 2106720
> 
> 
> View attachment 2106721​
> 
> 
> *See more bags, shoes, & nail polish on my blog at JessOneMore.blogspot.com
> You can click the link in my signature!*


What a pretty picture and bag disco! Glad youre keeping this one!


----------



## laurenrr

discoAMOUR said:


> *OMFGGGGG!!! I ALMOST FORGOT!!!
> 
> So after we finished bowling...we went over to the West Village in Manhattan, to this really hip joint called "Cafeteria"!
> 
> And when we got our menu, GUESS WHO WAS ONTHE COVER?!?!?!?!?
> 
> REBECCA MINKOFF!
> It says what her favorite item to order is at "Cafeteria".
> 
> View attachment 2106758
> 
> 
> It was so crazy! I was like, HOLY SH^T!!! What a coinky-dink! I'm wearing her bag right now! And then we both ordered Fried Chicken & Waffles, which was pretty damn amazing, but I couldn't even get through half of it.
> 
> By then, it was well after 4am. I love NYC. Where else can you get yummy food in a posh restaurant filled with really crazy, hip, and posh people at 4am? I LOVE NY!!!
> 
> View attachment 2106759
> 
> 
> Ahhhh...All in a Day's work, ladies! lololol*


Ive never tried chicken and waffles but it looks deelish


----------



## travelerscloset

Looking great as always *kiwi*!


kiwishopper said:


> Spent my day off morning inside the shopping center. Sorry for the pale and tired face.


 


Great action shots as always *disco*!  Eyelet MAM looks so edgy   The distressed teal leather is definitely one of RM's best!


discoAMOUR said:


> *At Central Park West with Aquamarine Turquoise Eyelet MAM*
> (Decided not to sell this beauty--it's just sitting anyway--I'm gonna just rock the hell out of her instead!)
> 
> View attachment 2106720​
> View attachment 2106721​
> 
> 
> *See more bags, shoes, & nail polish on my blog at JessOneMore.blogspot.com*
> *You can click the link in my signature!*


 


discoAMOUR said:


> *Chilling in my art studio with Distressed Teal MAC...*
> 
> *
> View attachment 2106739
> *
> 
> 
> *...Then later at the bowling alley with the BF in Brooklyn for playtime at 1am.*
> 
> View attachment 2106740
> 
> 
> 
> *See more bags, shoes, & nail polish on my blog at JessOneMore.blogspot.com*
> *You can click the link in my signature!*


----------



## missmoz

discoAMOUR said:


> *
> 
> ...
> By then, it was well after 4am. I love NYC. Where else can you get yummy food in a posh restaurant filled with really crazy, hip, and posh people at 4am? I LOVE NY!!!
> 
> *




Great pics and a great story!  I feel *SO OLD* thinking about how hard it'd be for me to stay up past 4 AM when I get up at that time to go to work.  SO OLD.. woh is me.  :cry:


----------



## discoAMOUR

KaseyHK said:


> your eyelet MAM is stunning! the turquoise color makes a great and nice contrast with the earth tone background. i bet it's an old style.
> 
> i cannot find any interesting design lately... most of the specially designed bags play with the print and emboss, and they are boring. it seems to me they don't make "fun" bags like they used to. :wondering



^thanks so much babe! I really love this piece. It's from RM's Spring/Summer 2010 season. It's super soft lambskin too! Looove it! It's true, her designs aren't as fun as they used to be, nor are the leathers as good either. But the colors RM is using are great! Just wish the bags were "the whole package", you know?!



laurenrr said:


> What a pretty picture and bag disco! Glad youre keeping this one!





laurenrr said:


> Ive never tried chicken and waffles but it looks deelish



^thanks so much honey!!! It's definitely a keeper! Don't know what I was thinking! And fried chicken and waffles is AMAZING!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> Great action shots as always *disco*!  Eyelet MAM looks so edgy   The distressed teal leather is definitely one of RM's best!



^thanks chica! Distressed Teal is a superb leather, it is true. It's so pretty and the texture in the leather is unbelievable, adds depth to it.



missmoz said:


> Great pics and a great story!  I feel *SO OLD* thinking about how hard it'd be for me to stay up past 4 AM when I get up at that time to go to work.  SO OLD.. woh is me.  :cry:



^thanks love!!! Don't feel old, I dont ever hang out like that at all since college. Besides you're job is super important engineering, we need you refreshed in the morning!


----------



## loveceline30

I just love the color of this mini mac


----------



## KaseyHK

loveceline30 said:


> I just love the color of this mini mac


cool! is it neon pink? this color brings me back to the 80s and the image of Cyndi Lauper pops up in my mind


----------



## Gremlin

loveceline30 said:


> I just love the color of this mini mac



Ahhh! I love it.


----------



## Rocket_girl

Loveceline30 - amazing color and great outfit. You wear her well!


----------



## loveceline30

Thank you, the color is perfect for Spring/Summer!



Gremlin said:


> Ahhh! I love it.



Nope, it's magenta. haha Thanks



KaseyHK said:


> cool! is it neon pink? this color brings me back to the 80s and the image of Cyndi Lauper pops up in my mind


----------



## allurella

loveceline30 said:


> I just love the color of this mini mac



so cute!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

loveceline30 said:


> I just love the color of this mini mac


 
Love it!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

loveceline30 said:


> I just love the color of this mini mac



Adorable!


----------



## MJDaisy

loveceline30 said:


> I just love the color of this mini mac



you're rocking that mini mac! looks great!


----------



## Fashion1

Today had to bring out OS Pearl MAB. Ready for spring!


----------



## loveceline30

Thank you



discoAMOUR said:


> Adorable!





MJDaisy said:


> you're rocking that mini mac! looks great!


----------



## Thehandbaglover

Me and my MAC Cluch in ostrich coral witch for
Me is not so coral. I wasn't so happy about the color when I got it back in December but now I really love it! .   
t


----------



## JennyErin

Wow I'm behind on this thread! Everyone looks so amazing with their RMs!


----------



## Cheryl24

Fashion1 said:


> Today had to bring out OS Pearl MAB. Ready for spring!



That bag looks perfect w/ your top!  (which I love btw!)


----------



## catx

Yesterday I took out my new mini MAC in turqoise for some grocery shopping


----------



## Rocket_girl

catx said:


> Yesterday I took out my new mini MAC in turqoise for some grocery shopping



Ahh,, yes- the turquoise mini MAC of the very enthusiastic reveal. Looks great on you- very enthusiastic 'like'! Congrats on a beautiful choice


----------



## kiwishopper

Super casual afternoon stroll with my Made In NY black MAC


----------



## MissTiss

I hardly ever post but I do still follow the RM threads.   It's been a long time since I've bought a bag.  But I just had to have a Petal Pink Affair!


----------



## Esquared72

MissTiss said:


> I hardly ever post but I do still follow the RM threads.   It's been a long time since I've bought a bag.  But I just had to have a Petal Pink Affair!



What a lovely color!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

MissTiss said:


> I hardly ever post but I do still follow the RM threads.   It's been a long time since I've bought a bag.  But I just had to have a Petal Pink Affair!



I LOVE this picture: super cute florals, softs shades, awesome RM bag, and great frame composition! I'm a huge fan of takings pics of your handbags with your shoes. Hotness, girlie!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Fashion1 said:


> Today had to bring out OS Pearl MAB. Ready for spring!



^Woot fashion! Gotta love a hot HG bag! You look great mama!



Thehandbaglover said:


> Me and my MAC Cluch in ostrich coral witch for
> Me is not so coral. I wasn't so happy about the color when I got it back in December but now I really love it! .
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2113381



^TOO CUTE! You're workin that coral ostrich MAC! 



catx said:


> Yesterday I took out my new mini MAC in turqoise for some grocery shopping



^this color mini MAC is adorable! 



kiwishopper said:


> Super casual afternoon stroll with my Made In NY black MAC



^hey hey kiwi! Looks like you had a chillaxed day!


----------



## kiwishopper

LOL thanks Disco (you "sounded" like you were rapping lol brilliant!! )





discoAMOUR said:


> ^Woot fashion! Gotta love a hot HG bag! You look great mama!
> 
> 
> 
> ^TOO CUTE! You're workin that coral ostrich MAC!
> 
> 
> 
> ^this color mini MAC is adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> ^hey hey kiwi! Looks like you had a chillaxed day!


----------



## discoAMOUR

kiwishopper said:


> LOL thanks Disco (you "sounded" like you were rapping lol brilliant!! )



Lololol I do what I do, know what I'm sayin! Lolololol


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Hey chicas, I'm in desperate need of some Minkettes!!! I have two seriously awesome Special Orders that need more participants. I have no idea how to advertise other than put the links to the SOs in my signature. Seems like most people don't even pay attention to signatures. Help chicas! Help me...join us if you love either or both of these Special Order specs!!! Nicole at RM has already confirmed that both of these Special Orders are ready for production. All that is needed are downpayments of at least 8 participants for each SO. These Bags will be HAUTE AS HELL!!!

LADIES, MATERIALS ARE READY!!! *
Let's make these sexy bags come to life!!!
RM is ready to take 30% Down Payment Immediately!!!

ONCE WE GET 8 LADIES, WE CAN GO INTO PRODUCTION!!!
 WOOOOOT!!!!!​
First SO: Black 5-Zip Clutch w/Back Zip Pocket, Blue Zipper Track, Silver HW, Long Tassels

*Style: 5-Zip Clutch w/Back Zip Pocket
1. Leather: Black Leather
2. Hardware: Silver Hardware
3. Lining: Black & Blue Polka Dot
4. Interior: Updated Interior with Metrocard pocket, metal RM plaque, & keyfob
5. Zipper Track: Bright Blue Zipper Track
6. Zipper Pull: Old Thick Zipper Pull
7. Tassels: Unfinished 
8. Feet: Hex Feet
9. Back Zipper: YES
Metal Nameplate on Back: YES *

***NO STUDS ON SHOULDER STRAP****

----------------------------------------------------------

Second SO: BQP MAM w/Pink Zipper Track, Light-Gold Siggy HW, Long Finished Tassels

*1. Style: Black Quilted Patent (BQP) MAM *
*2. Leather: Black Quilted Patent (BQP)*
*3. Hardware: Light Gold Signature (Siggy) Hardware *
*4. Feet: Hexagonal (Siggy Hardware)*
*5. Zipper Pull: Thick Zipper Pull (Siggy Hardware)*
*6. Zipper Track: Fuschia*
*7. Lining: Black & Blue Polka Dot Lining*
*8. Interior: Updated Interior with Keyfob and Metrocard Slip Pocket*
*9. Strap Hooks: Lobster Clasps (Not D-rings)*
*10. Tassels: Long Finished*


* So who's in? I know I am!!!
Think about ALL THOSE LOVELY TASSELS!!!!!  
SWEEET
The Links to each SO is MY Signature!!! Just click on "Join Us" in my siggie*​


----------



## Rocket_girl

MissTiss said:


> I hardly ever post but I do still follow the RM threads.   It's been a long time since I've bought a bag.  But I just had to have a Petal Pink Affair!



Great shot! What did you use to take that- phone camera or real one(camera)? You have serious photographic talent. That could wind up on RM.com if you posted in Instagram w/ #rebeccaminkoff. Also, love your bag!


----------



## travelerscloset

You and OS Pearl MAM are so lovely *Fashion1*  


Fashion1 said:


> Today had to bring out OS Pearl MAB. Ready for spring!




I love everything about this photo! Such happy colors!  You look great *Thehandbaglover*!


Thehandbaglover said:


> Me and my MAC Cluch in ostrich coral witch for
> Me is not so coral. I wasn't so happy about the color when I got it back in December but now I really love it! .
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2113381




Such a lovely pop of color *catx*!  You're both gorgeous 


catx said:


> Yesterday I took out my new mini MAC in turqoise for some grocery shopping




Hi *kiwi*!  Lovely as ever even in your casuals  the MAC is perfect!


kiwishopper said:


> Super casual afternoon stroll with my Made In NY black MAC




What a beautiful color *MissTiss*!  


MissTiss said:


> I hardly ever post but I do still follow the RM threads.   It's been a long time since I've bought a bag.  But I just had to have a Petal Pink Affair!


----------



## kiwishopper

Thanks miss Travel  you are always so kind!



travelerscloset said:


> You and OS Pearl MAM are so lovely *Fashion1*
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything about this photo! Such happy colors!  You look great *Thehandbaglover*!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a lovely pop of color *catx*!  You're both gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> Hi *kiwi*!  Lovely as ever even in your casuals  the MAC is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful color *MissTiss*!


----------



## catx

travelerscloset said:


> You and OS Pearl MAM are so lovely *Fashion1*
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything about this photo! Such happy colors!  You look great *Thehandbaglover*!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a lovely pop of color *catx*!  You're both gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> Hi *kiwi*!  Lovely as ever even in your casuals  the MAC is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful color *MissTiss*!





Rocket_girl said:


> Ahh,, yes- the turquoise mini MAC of the very enthusiastic reveal. Looks great on you- very enthusiastic 'like'! Congrats on a beautiful choice





discoAMOUR said:


> ^Woot fashion! Gotta love a hot HG bag! You look great mama!
> 
> 
> 
> ^TOO CUTE! You're workin that coral ostrich MAC!
> 
> 
> 
> ^this color mini MAC is adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> ^hey hey kiwi! Looks like you had a chillaxed day!




Thanks to all of you!! I am loving my mac although it´s really driving me crazy that the weather outside still acts like it was December.. this really is on purpose or what that I can´t wear my turqouise babe with my light beige coats and all! WHERE IS SPRING???


----------



## MissTiss

Rocket_girl said:


> Great shot! What did you use to take that- phone camera or real one(camera)? You have serious photographic talent. That could wind up on RM.com if you posted in Instagram w/ #rebeccaminkoff. Also, love your bag!



Thank you!  My internal shutterbug has been up to something lately.  I took with an iPhone camera, used Camera+ to sharpen and then posted to IG.  No filter.  I'd be so pleased if RM saw it and featured me, but it's all about the bag!!  I don't do it no justice.  People at my work are loving it.  I may have to fight to protect her.  LOL

You girls always know how to make me feel great.


----------



## HavPlenty

Fashion1 said:


> Today had to bring out OS Pearl MAB. Ready for spring!


 
So pretty!


----------



## flyawayaloe

MAC Perf


----------



## Rocket_girl

flyawayaloe said:


> MAC Perf



ADORABLE outfit and bag! Spring! Jealous up here in the cold Northeast...

Would you post a pic of your shoes? I am dying to see what you're wearing with this... no doubt they're awesome as well. You are rocking your Friday- have fun


----------



## Rocket_girl

MissTiss said:


> Thank you!  My internal shutterbug has been up to something lately.  I took with an iPhone camera, used Camera+ to sharpen and then posted to IG.  No filter.  I'd be so pleased if RM saw it and featured me, but it's all about the bag!!  I don't do it no justice.  People at my work are loving it.  I may have to fight to protect her.  LOL
> 
> You girls always know how to make me feel great.




Oops- Instagram hash tag is #myRM (you probably knew that). Your pic blows away some of their other featured pics...


----------



## Asianmochachip

My new to me Fuchsia Mac!  Just got it today!  Photo cred: my daughter!


----------



## Cujo931

Here's my teal Cupid in action. 

Http://cujo931.blogspot.com


----------



## Wildflower22

Please ignore the mess in the background. This was really only supposed to go to my sister and I really should have moved those shoes out of the way!

I recently discovered Nordstrom Rack in Charlotte and found these Hudson skinnies for $99!! They went perfect with my MAC


----------



## HavPlenty

Everybody looks so lovely.


----------



## loveceline30




----------



## Asianmochachip

loveceline30 said:


>


Gorgeous!


----------



## kix55

me and aqua snake mini! loveeee this lil bag


----------



## HavPlenty

kix55 said:


> me and aqua snake mini! loveeee this lil bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2126949


 
Love it!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

flyawayaloe said:


> MAC Perf


 Simply fabulous my dear - she was right about your pic blowing them away!!!


----------



## JennyErin

Cujo931 said:


> Here's my teal Cupid in action.
> 
> Http://cujo931.blogspot.com
> 
> View attachment 2121173



Egad! I'm trying to fight the need for a Cupid, and it looks so good on you, maybe I should stop fighting


----------



## peggle

kix55 said:


> me and aqua snake mini! loveeee this lil bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2126949



wow that is awesome, love it


----------



## travelerscloset

*I've been battling bouts of migraine lately and couldn't bear it any longer so I just stayed home and rest it out today   I planned to wear wine mattie but it will have to wait when I feel better.*

*Went to the hardware strore with DH last weekend with Military Green MAM. This was very structured when I got it but the leather is now beginning to get smooshy.  *

*



*


----------



## KaseyHK

travelerscloset said:


> *I've been battling bouts of migraine lately and couldn't bear it any longer so I just stayed home and rest it out today   I planned to wear wine mattie but it will have to wait when I feel better.*
> 
> *Went to the hardware strore with DH last weekend with Military Green MAM. This was very structured when I got it but the leather is now beginning to get smooshy.  *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


hope you're feeling better very soon!  your green MAM looks great with your outfit and you look gorgeous with it.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

kix55 said:


> me and aqua snake mini! loveeee this lil bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2126949


 
Lovely!!



travelerscloset said:


> *I've been battling bouts of migraine lately and couldn't bear it any longer so I just stayed home and rest it out today   I planned to wear wine mattie but it will have to wait when I feel better.*
> 
> *Went to the hardware strore with DH last weekend with Military Green MAM. This was very structured when I got it but the leather is now beginning to get smooshy.  *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
Loving this color!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you Kasey!  Apart from RMs, I collect Kurti tunics & Cheongsam bkouses  
This summer heat is way too much, lol. Feeling a bit better now. 



KaseyHK said:


> hope you're feeling better very soon!  your green MAM looks great with your outfit and you look gorgeous with it.


----------



## HavPlenty

travelerscloset said:


> *I've been battling bouts of migraine lately and couldn't bear it any longer so I just stayed home and rest it out today  I planned to wear wine mattie but it will have to wait when I feel better.*
> 
> *Went to the hardware strore with DH last weekend with Military Green MAM. This was very structured when I got it but the leather is now beginning to get smooshy. *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
Looks great together with the outfit. Love the OS strap.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## KaseyHK

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you Kasey!  Apart from RMs, I collect Kurti tunics & Cheongsam bkouses
> This summer heat is way too much, lol. Feeling a bit better now.


cheongsam? :weird: would love to see you in it with your gorgeous RM bags


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you HavPlenty 


HavPlenty said:


> Looks great together with the outfit. Love the OS strap.  Hope you feel better soon.




Here  I found one. Got this in one of my trips in SG






KaseyHK said:


> cheongsam? :weird: would love to see you in it with your gorgeous RM bags


----------



## KaseyHK

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you HavPlenty
> 
> 
> 
> Here  I found one. Got this in one of my trips in SG



nice photo! so gooooooorgeous! love the combo of purple and gold


----------



## Sparklybags

I haven't posted here in a long time but I've been carrying my RM's again lately.


----------



## HavPlenty

Sparklybags said:


> I haven't posted here in a long time but I've been carrying my RM's again lately.


 
You look cute!


----------



## KaseyHK

Sparklybags said:


> I haven't posted here in a long time but I've been carrying my RM's again lately.


great photos :sunnies
i visited your blog. love your wooden pencils!
other than RM bags, i also collect Japanese vintage fancy pencils. i'll attach photos of some of my collection below


----------



## Talinder

Sparklybags said:


> I haven't posted here in a long time but I've been carrying my RM's again lately.


I'm in love with that peachy salmony coraly goodness of a bag you're carrying. What's the color called?


----------



## discoAMOUR

flyawayaloe said:


> MAC Perf



^WOW...look who looks pretty!!! Love this entire ensemble. Wish I could see what shoes you wore too! LOVE this MAC so much! You look lovely!!!



Asianmochachip said:


> My new to me Fuchsia Mac!  Just got it today!  Photo cred: my daughter!
> 
> View attachment 2121007



^Pink mini mac is hot!!!



Cujo931 said:


> Here's my teal Cupid in action.
> 
> Http://cujo931.blogspot.com
> 
> View attachment 2121173



^OMG this cupid is so sweet! I love it on you! That teal leather looks so pretty!



Wildflower22 said:


> Please ignore the mess in the background. This was really only supposed to go to my sister and I really should have moved those shoes out of the way!
> 
> I recently discovered Nordstrom Rack in Charlotte and found these Hudson skinnies for $99!! They went perfect with my MAC



^MACs are the perfect accessory! Your blouse is adorable---love the style and color!



loveceline30 said:


>



^HAUTNESS! You look great! Awesome styling.



kix55 said:


> me and aqua snake mini! loveeee this lil bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2126949



Aqua Snake is such a fun color/leather! This mini is too darn cute!!!



travelerscloset said:


> *I've been battling bouts of migraine lately and couldn't bear it any longer so I just stayed home and rest it out today   I planned to wear wine mattie but it will have to wait when I feel better.*
> 
> *Went to the hardware strore with DH last weekend with Military Green MAM. This was very structured when I got it but the leather is now beginning to get smooshy.  *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



These blouses look lovely on you! Nice pairing with the military MAM!



travelerscloset said:


> Here  I found one. Got this in one of my trips in SG



^Work it, Mama!!!! 



Sparklybags said:


> I haven't posted here in a long time but I've been carrying my RM's again lately.



You're adorable with your RMs...LOVE that tangerine MAM on you! Love it.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Dressed-up a little for an interview last week:





I LOOOOOVE My Charlie!!! She's so Pretty!!!


----------



## HavPlenty

discoAMOUR said:


> Dressed-up a little for an interview last week:
> 
> View attachment 2135256
> View attachment 2135255
> 
> 
> I LOOOOOVE My Charlie!!! She's so Pretty!!!
> 
> View attachment 2135261


 

You look pretty too. Is that a MAB or MAM? I can't tell.


----------



## KaseyHK

discoAMOUR said:


> Dressed-up a little for an interview last week:
> 
> View attachment 2135256
> View attachment 2135255
> 
> 
> I LOOOOOVE My Charlie!!! She's so Pretty!!!
> 
> View attachment 2135261


nice shots!


----------



## HavPlenty

HavPlenty said:


> You look pretty too. Is that a MAB or MAM? I can't tell.


 
Taupe Nikki after a long hard day at work.


----------



## discoAMOUR

HavPlenty said:


> You look pretty too. Is that a MAB or MAM? I can't tell.



^Thanks so much babe!  It is a MAB. It really is hard to tell in these pics. I didn't realize that before! This bag is from the Spring 2012 Special Order.



KaseyHK said:


> nice shots!



^Thanks, sweetie!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

HavPlenty said:


> Taupe Nikki after a long hard day at work.



Now, that's a lovely neutral!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Cujo931 said:


> Here's my teal Cupid in action.
> 
> Http://cujo931.blogspot.com
> 
> View attachment 2121173


 
Your purse looks good on you. I like the vibrant color.




loveceline30 said:


>


 
You look beautiful with your purse. You remind me of Disney's Snow White.


----------



## HavPlenty

discoAMOUR said:


> Now, that's a lovely neutral!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Sparklybags

discoAMOUR said:


> You're adorable with your RMs...LOVE that tangerine MAM on you! Love it.



Thank You 



Talinder said:


> I'm in love with that peachy salmony coraly goodness of a bag you're carrying. What's the color called?



Thank You, it's called tangerine, it was 2008 I think. 



KaseyHK said:


> great photos :sunnies
> i visited your blog. love your wooden pencils!
> other than RM bags, i also collect Japanese vintage fancy pencils. i'll attach photos of some of my collection below



Oh wow those pencils are cute! 




HavPlenty said:


> You look cute!



Thank You


----------



## KaseyHK

discoAMOUR said:


> ^Thanks so much babe!  It is a MAB. It really is hard to tell in these pics. I didn't realize that before! This bag is from the Spring 2012 Special Order.
> 
> 
> 
> ^Thanks, sweetie!!!


forgot to ask, was it a job interview? if the job is a better one, hope you got it!


----------



## KaliDaisy

discoAMOUR said:


> Dressed-up a little for an interview last week:
> 
> View attachment 2135256
> View attachment 2135255
> 
> 
> I LOOOOOVE My Charlie!!! She's so Pretty!!!
> 
> View attachment 2135261


 
Gorgeous as always!!  I love your outfit!!

Do the handles of that MAB fit on your shoulder? Just curious...I always drool over the MAB but I'm a shoulder bag kinda girl, so I waflle on whether I should get one or not. I'm not a waif by any means, so I don't know if they would fit on my shoulder or not...


----------



## discoAMOUR

KaseyHK said:


> forgot to ask, was it a job interview? if the job is a better one, hope you got it!



Yes, it was for a job interview, but they had to rescheduled with me last minute! Oh well...


----------



## HeartMyMJs

discoAMOUR said:


> Dressed-up a little for an interview last week:
> 
> View attachment 2135256
> View attachment 2135255
> 
> 
> I LOOOOOVE My Charlie!!! She's so Pretty!!!
> 
> View attachment 2135261


 
Love it!!!  You are rocking it!


----------



## discoAMOUR

KaliDaisy said:


> Gorgeous as always!!  I love your outfit!!
> 
> Do the handles of that MAB fit on your shoulder? Just curious...I always drool over the MAB but I'm a shoulder bag kinda girl, so I waflle on whether I should get one or not. I'm not a waif by any means, so I don't know if they would fit on my shoulder or not...



Oh thank you so much, babe!!! 

Yes, the MAB totally fits comfortably over my shoulders. Here's a pic of me wearing this MAB this past October:


----------



## discoAMOUR

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love it!!!  You are rocking it!



Thanks so much, girlie!!!


----------



## KaliDaisy

discoAMOUR said:


> Oh thank you so much, babe!!!
> 
> Yes, the MAB totally fits comfortably over my shoulders. Here's a pic of me wearing this MAB this past October:
> 
> View attachment 2136414


 
Thank you so much for the picture!!!! The shoulder issue has been the one thing stopping me from seriously considering a MAB, but now I'm in!


----------



## Rocket_girl

The MABs and MAMs in action... letting the Leather Honey soak in after their massages. (Stonewash blue Mattie and sand MAB waiting for more delicate treatments)...


----------



## travelerscloset

Very versatile pieces! Enjoy 


Rocket_girl said:


> The MABs and MAMs in action... letting the Leather Honey soak in after their massages. (Stonewash blue Mattie and sand MAB waiting for more delicate treatments)...
> 
> View attachment 2137804
> 
> View attachment 2137805


----------



## travelerscloset

You look amazing disco! Guess what, after I stupidly delisted from our SO, a lovely Minkette will let me adopt hers! I thought I've lost the chance to own a bag that we designed!





discoAMOUR said:


> Oh thank you so much, babe!!!
> 
> Yes, the MAB totally fits comfortably over my shoulders. Here's a pic of me wearing this MAB this past October:
> 
> View attachment 2136414


----------



## HavPlenty

Rocket_girl said:


> The MABs and MAMs in action... letting the Leather Honey soak in after their massages. (Stonewash blue Mattie and sand MAB waiting for more delicate treatments)...
> 
> View attachment 2137804
> 
> View attachment 2137805


 
I'm digging that studded bag. 

What is leather honey? Is that a conditioner?


----------



## keepitserene

At the red steps near the TKTS booth in times square! sorry for the bad quality


----------



## keepitserene

discoAMOUR said:


> Dressed-up a little for an interview last week:
> 
> View attachment 2135256
> View attachment 2135255
> 
> 
> I LOOOOOVE My Charlie!!! She's so Pretty!!!
> 
> View attachment 2135261


love the whole outfit!


----------



## HavPlenty

keepitserene said:


> At the red steps near the TKTS booth in times square! sorry for the bad quality


 
Glorious!


----------



## KaseyHK

wow you got an army there! 


Rocket_girl said:


> The MABs and MAMs in action... letting the Leather Honey soak in after their massages. (Stonewash blue Mattie and sand MAB waiting for more delicate treatments)...
> 
> View attachment 2137804
> 
> View attachment 2137805



nice bag! is the color Sage?


keepitserene said:


> At the red steps near the TKTS booth in times square! sorry for the bad quality


----------



## keepitserene

KaseyHK said:


> wow you got an army there!
> 
> 
> nice bag! is the color Sage?


it is!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Rocket_girl said:


> The MABs and MAMs in action... letting the Leather Honey soak in after their massages. (Stonewash blue Mattie and sand MAB waiting for more delicate treatments)...
> 
> View attachment 2137804
> 
> View attachment 2137805



Great collection!  I just tried the leather honey on one of my Bals.  Do you leave it overnight?


----------



## Snugbugnyc

HeartMyMJs said:


> Great collection!  I just tried the leather honey on one of my Bals.  Do you leave it overnight?


I put leather honey on my bals and i found it to be amazing.  I did leave it overnight....and there was nothing to remove in 
the morning.  they drank it all up and looked refreshed!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Yesterday ~ At the hardware store again with DH and Emerald MAB...*




*Today ~ In the mood fora pink tunic and DG Mattie*


----------



## kiwishopper

Looking good! I really think green is a great colour on you!




travelerscloset said:


> *Yesterday ~ At the hardware store again with DH and Emerald MAB...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today ~ In the mood fora pink tunic and DG Mattie*


----------



## KaseyHK

gorgeous as always, both the person and the bags!



travelerscloset said:


> *Yesterday ~ At the hardware store again with DH and Emerald MAB...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today ~ In the mood fora pink tunic and DG Mattie*



it's been a while, kiwi! glad to see you back! how's your trip?



kiwishopper said:


> Looking good! I really think green is a great colour on you!


----------



## Rocket_girl

HavPlenty said:


> I'm digging that studded bag.
> 
> What is leather honey? Is that a conditioner?



This: 



I heard good things and decided to try. Got this on Amazon... This is 16oz- size of a bottle of shampoo. It should last a while!


----------



## Rocket_girl

HeartMyMJs said:


> Great collection!  I just tried the leather honey on one of my Bals.  Do you leave it overnight?



Yes, I leave them overnight. They drink the stuff up -and feel delicious by morning. I just rubbed some into my winter- dry feet. For real. So far, pretty great there as well!


----------



## HavPlenty

travelerscloset said:


> *Yesterday ~ At the hardware store again with DH and Emerald MAB...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today ~ In the mood fora pink tunic and DG Mattie*


 
Looking lovely as usual. I love your top! The bag is nice too.


----------



## kiwishopper

KaseyHK said:


> gorgeous as always, both the person and the bags!
> 
> 
> 
> it's been a while, kiwi! glad to see you back! how's your trip?



Haha thanks my friend! Just got back! I will be posting mod shots soon!


----------



## KaseyHK

always enjoy your mod shots!



kiwishopper said:


> Haha thanks my friend! Just got back! I will be posting mod shots soon!


----------



## KaseyHK

Rocket_girl said:


> This:
> View attachment 2143276
> 
> 
> I heard good things and decided to try. Got this on Amazon... This is 16oz- size of a bottle of shampoo. It should last a while!


thanks for your sharing! does this product also work to protect the bags from stain and water?
i'm lookin for some good leather care products for cleaning, conditioning and protecting. i'm tempted to purchase it but i'm not sure if it's the right product for me. thank you.


----------



## kaits33

travelerscloset said:


> *Yesterday ~ At the hardware store again with DH and Emerald MAB...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today ~ In the mood fora pink tunic and DG Mattie*



Gorgeous travelers!! I love them both but the Mattie style looks like it was made for you! You carry it so nicely!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *kiwi, Kasey, HavPlenty, Lucinda *& *kaits* 
I have a love affair as well with embroidered/beaded tunics 


kiwishopper said:


> Looking good! I really think green is a great colour on you!





KaseyHK said:


> gorgeous as always, both the person and the bags!





HavPlenty said:


> Looking lovely as usual. I love your top! The bag is nice too.





LucindaM said:


> What a gorgeous shade of green - I never thought of buying a green bag but that looks fabulous on you !!





kaits33 said:


> Gorgeous travelers!! I love them both but the Mattie style looks like it was made for you! You carry it so nicely!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Rocket_girl said:


> Yes, I leave them overnight. They drink the stuff up -and feel delicious by morning. I just rubbed some into my winter- dry feet. For real. So far, pretty great there as well!


 
Thanks!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

travelerscloset said:


> *Yesterday ~ At the hardware store again with DH and Emerald MAB...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today ~ In the mood fora pink tunic and DG Mattie*


 
You look so lovely!  I think I need a Mattie in my life too!


----------



## laurenrr

travelerscloset said:


> *Yesterday ~ At the hardware store again with DH and Emerald MAB...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today ~ In the mood fora pink tunic and DG Mattie*


This pic made me get out my sand/sage mattie and try it on just for fun. They are such lovely bags


----------



## KaliDaisy

HeartMyMJs said:


> You look so lovely! I think I need a Mattie in my life too!


 
You definitely need a Mattie in your life! She's my FAVORITE RM style  I had to sell mine a while ago and plan to get a new one soon, I miss her so much!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

KaliDaisy said:


> You definitely need a Mattie in your life! She's my FAVORITE RM style  I had to sell mine a while ago and plan to get a new one soon, I miss her so much!!


 
Thanks!!  I will get one in the future!!


----------



## lenie

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thanks!!  I will get one in the future!!


Matties are also my favorite RM style. They hold a lot, have a lot of organization, but are not too big. I hope RMbrings the mattie back.


----------



## rycechica1016

with my purple mab mini


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *HearMyMJs*!  Try one, you might just love it 


HeartMyMJs said:


> You look so lovely!  I think I need a Mattie in my life too!




Thank you *laurenrr * sand/sage mattie is a lovely combo!


laurenrr said:


> This pic made me get out my sand/sage mattie and try it on just for fun. They are such lovely bags




Purple MAM is perfect on you *rycechica*!  Looks great with your outfit 


rycechica1016 said:


> with my purple mab mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2148749


----------



## plaingal79

My new RM!!!! Sooo cute!!


----------



## plaingal79

One more for fun ^_^


----------



## HavPlenty

nm


----------



## HavPlenty

rycechica1016 said:


> with my purple mab mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2148749


 
That purple is poppin! Looks nice on you.



plaingal79 said:


> My new RM!!!! Sooo cute!!
> View attachment 2149377


 
This is cute!



plaingal79 said:


> One more for fun ^_^
> View attachment 2149379


 
Does this have studs? I love the color. Is it almond?


----------



## plaingal79

Does this have studs? I love the color. Is it almond?[/QUOTE]

It's actually got leather laces along the sides and top, some grommets where the laces loop through, really very pretty detailing. No studs but I much prefer the tonal lace up details! The color is formally known as 'fine wine', it's an earthy brown red. Very different from the Wine matinee color =]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lenie said:


> Matties are also my favorite RM style. They hold a lot, have a lot of organization, but are not too big. I hope RMbrings the mattie back.



Thanks!!!


----------



## Rocket_girl

plaingal79 said:


> One more for fun ^_^
> View attachment 2149379



Where did you find that? It's amazing!


----------



## plaingal79

Rocket_girl said:


> Where did you find that? It's amazing!



miraculously found this treasure on bonanza earlier this year, so glad i snatched her up since i love, love, love her!!


----------



## HavPlenty

plaingal79 said:


> Does this have studs? I love the color. Is it almond?


 
It's actually got leather laces along the sides and top, some grommets where the laces loop through, really very pretty detailing. No studs but I much prefer the tonal lace up details! The color is formally known as 'fine wine', it's an earthy brown red. Very different from the Wine matinee color =][/QUOTE]


That's even better! You should post a pic of the top. I'd love to see it!


----------



## rycechica1016

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *HearMyMJs*!  Try one, you might just love it
> 
> 
> Thank you *laurenrr * sand/sage mattie is a lovely combo!
> 
> 
> 
> Purple MAM is perfect on you *rycechica*!  Looks great with your outfit



thanks girly!


----------



## rycechica1016

HavPlenty said:


> That purple is poppin! Looks nice on you.
> 
> 
> thank u!


----------



## plaingal79

HavPlenty said:


> It's actually got leather laces along the sides and top, some grommets where the laces loop through, really very pretty detailing. No studs but I much prefer the tonal lace up details! The color is formally known as 'fine wine', it's an earthy brown red. Very different from the Wine matinee color =]


 

That's even better! You should post a pic of the top. I'd love to see it![/QUOTE]

Here are more pix! I tried to take as many from different angles!!


----------



## KaseyHK

it's a beautiful bag! so special and unique. great leather and color too 



plaingal79 said:


> That's even better! You should post a pic of the top. I'd love to see it!
> 
> Here are more pix! I tried to take as many from different angles!!
> 
> View attachment 2150329
> View attachment 2150330
> View attachment 2150331
> View attachment 2150335
> View attachment 2150337
> View attachment 2150338


----------



## HavPlenty

plaingal79 said:


> That's even better! You should post a pic of the top. I'd love to see it!


 
Here are more pix! I tried to take as many from different angles!!

View attachment 2150329
View attachment 2150330
View attachment 2150331
View attachment 2150335
View attachment 2150337
View attachment 2150338

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


That looks so nice. It even has zippers on the side under the laces. Awesome bag!


----------



## court25

eehlers said:


> Quick pit stop at the bank, then off to run errands!


Where can I find this bag? I've been searching and I can't seem to find it.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

court25 said:


> Where can I find this bag? I've been searching and I can't seem to find it.


 
I cannot see the picture of the bag.  Are you referring to the Basketweave MAM?  If so, then you can find the purse on her website.  
http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/shop/made-in-nyc/basketweave-mam-color-zip.html


----------



## Esquared72

court25 said:


> Where can I find this bag? I've been searching and I can't seem to find it.





SweetDaisy05 said:


> I cannot see the picture of the bag.  Are you referring to the Basketweave MAM?  If so, then you can find the purse on her website.
> http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/shop/made-in-nyc/basketweave-mam-color-zip.html



Thanks, SweetDaisy05!  I wasn't sure which of my RMs she was referencing! 

It's the Made in NYC Black Basketweave MAM with the hunter green zipper track.  I bought it late last year directly from RM.com.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

eehlers said:


> Thanks, SweetDaisy05! I wasn't sure which of my RMs she was referencing!
> 
> It's the Made in NYC Black Basketweave MAM with the hunter green zipper track. I bought it late last year directly from RM.com.


 
You're welcome. I loved looking at your Made in NYC Black Basketweave MAM. Your pictures inspired me to get one too.


----------



## kiwishopper

Have not visited or posted here for a while, trying to keep my bag budget under control this year lol. Anyway, here's me the other day with my lovely plum MAM! More pictures are on my blog!


----------



## travelerscloset

I'm in the same boat  quite RM & bag content. I keep on telling myself that my collection will last me a lifetime, lol.

I love the colors in this Photo! Looking great as always 



kiwishopper said:


> Have not visited or posted here for a while, trying to keep my bag budget under control this year lol. Anyway, here's me the other day with my lovely plum MAM! More pictures are on my blog!


----------



## kiwishopper

travelerscloset said:


> I'm in the same boat  quite RM & bag content. I keep on telling myself that my collection will last me a lifetime, lol.
> 
> I love the colors in this Photo! Looking great as always



Thanks my dear friend and thanks for your support on my IG too


----------



## KaseyHK

kiwishopper said:


> Have not visited or posted here for a while, trying to keep my bag budget under control this year lol. Anyway, here's me the other day with my lovely plum MAM! More pictures are on my blog!


great shot! nice bag and outfit! the plum color is v similar to burgundy, that i like very much


----------



## discoAMOUR

rycechica1016 said:


> with my purple mab mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2148749



^Such a beautiful color!!! 



plaingal79 said:


> My new RM!!!! Sooo cute!!
> View attachment 2149377



^RED!!! and Rosegold HW? SWEEEEEEET!!!



plaingal79 said:


> One more for fun ^_^
> View attachment 2149379



^This one is the best! LOVE that leather so much! and that deep red is gorgeous!!!



kiwishopper said:


> Have not visited or posted here for a while, trying to keep my bag budget under control this year lol. Anyway, here's me the other day with my lovely plum MAM! More pictures are on my blog!



^LOVE your coat! LOVE IT!!!! 
ps: wanna follow each other's blogs? lol i already got you!


----------



## HavPlenty

kiwishopper said:


> Have not visited or posted here for a while, trying to keep my bag budget under control this year lol. Anyway, here's me the other day with my lovely plum MAM! More pictures are on my blog!


 
Love your pics and love that color MAM.


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> Have not visited or posted here for a while, trying to keep my bag budget under control this year lol. Anyway, here's me the other day with my lovely plum MAM! More pictures are on my blog!



Looking great Kiwi!! Love that coat!


----------



## chellyluvsbags

Hey guys been an extra casual week, so I been carrying around my black rocker for the week and met Rebecca Minkoff yesterday and she signed it, I did not even know she was in town at Nordstrom. Cool chick. Glad I was carrying one of my many bags. 

......If ya love all things girly and fashion shoot my instagram a follow @nailsiwear Thanks ladies.


----------



## HavPlenty

chellyluvsbags said:


> Hey guys been an extra casual week, so I been carrying around my black rocker for the week and met Rebecca Minkoff yesterday and she signed it, I did not even know she was in town at Nordstrom. Cool chick. Glad I was carrying one of my many bags.
> 
> ......If ya love all things girly and fashion shoot my instagram a follow @nailsiwear Thanks ladies.


 
How cool! Which Nordstrom was this?


----------



## chellyluvsbags

HavPlenty said:


> How cool! Which Nordstrom was this?


the one on michigan ave. in Chicago


----------



## chellyluvsbags

kiwishopper said:


> Have not visited or posted here for a while, trying to keep my bag budget under control this year lol. Anyway, here's me the other day with my lovely plum MAM! More pictures are on my blog!


cute....


----------



## kaits33

kiwishopper said:


> Have not visited or posted here for a while, trying to keep my bag budget under control this year lol. Anyway, here's me the other day with my lovely plum MAM! More pictures are on my blog!



You look gorgeous as always bag twin


----------



## kiwishopper

kaits33 said:


> You look gorgeous as always bag twin



Well why thank you beg twin


----------



## plaingal79

Taking her out for some errands today. Love the color pop and rose gold detailing ^_^


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Taking DD to Disneyland!


----------



## HavPlenty

HeartMyMJs said:


> Taking DD to Disneyland!
> View attachment 2158001


 
Perfect bag for that trip! 

Love the MAC/Mini Mac for that very reason. Hands free and stylish. 

Love it!

Have fun!


----------



## kiwishopper

It's a red RM attack on this page lol
I'm also wearing my red MAC (regular size) the other day! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## HeartMyMJs

HavPlenty said:


> Perfect bag for that trip!
> 
> Love the MAC/Mini Mac for that very reason. Hands free and stylish.
> 
> Love it!
> 
> Have fun!



Thanks!!  We had fun!!



kiwishopper said:


> It's a red RM attack on this page lol
> I'm also wearing my red MAC (regular size) the other day! More pictures are on my blog



Nice!!!


----------



## HavPlenty

chellyluvsbags said:


> the one on michigan ave. in Chicago


 
Ah the windy city! thx


----------



## stephci

My hot pink mini MAC


----------



## sandc

chellyluvsbags said:


> Hey guys been an extra casual week, so I been carrying around my black rocker for the week and met Rebecca Minkoff yesterday and she signed it, I did not even know she was in town at Nordstrom. Cool chick. Glad I was carrying one of my many bags.
> 
> ......If ya love all things girly and fashion shoot my instagram a follow @nailsiwear Thanks ladies.



How cool!  



plaingal79 said:


> Taking her out for some errands today. Love the color pop and rose gold detailing ^_^
> View attachment 2157956



Beautiful bag!  I saw one on somebody not too long ago and that bag was a head turner for sure!



HeartMyMJs said:


> Taking DD to Disneyland!
> View attachment 2158001



Love the red!



kiwishopper said:


> It's a red RM attack on this page lol
> I'm also wearing my red MAC (regular size) the other day! More pictures are on my blog



Loving all the red bags!  Looking great!


----------



## kiwishopper

Thank you!! I love my red RMs 



sandc said:


> How cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag!  I saw one on somebody not too long ago and that bag was a head turner for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the red!
> 
> 
> 
> Loving all the red bags!  Looking great!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sandc said:


> Love the red!


 
Thanks!!


----------



## plaingal79

On her way with me to zumba!


----------



## JennyErin

plaingal79 said:


> On her way with me to zumba!
> View attachment 2161765


 
Cute pic!


----------



## JennyErin

Everyone is looking so good with all this red RM


----------



## kiwishopper

My made in NYC black mac with silver hw found a camera to go with lol


----------



## plaingal79

Miss Brynn, my current work bag (and baby jelly bean peeking, lol!)





A peek inside:



Modeling:


----------



## HeartMyMJs

kiwishopper said:


> My made in NYC black mac with silver hw found a camera to go with lol


 
Love it!!  Cute camera!



plaingal79 said:


> Miss Brynn, my current work bag (and baby jelly bean peeking, lol!)
> 
> View attachment 2163123
> View attachment 2163129
> 
> 
> A peek inside:
> View attachment 2163131
> 
> 
> Modeling:
> View attachment 2163136


 
So pretty!!


----------



## Esquared72

plaingal79 said:


> Miss Brynn, my current work bag (and baby jelly bean peeking, lol!)
> 
> View attachment 2163123
> View attachment 2163129
> 
> 
> A peek inside:
> View attachment 2163131
> 
> 
> Modeling:
> View attachment 2163136



Love it!  I didn't realize it was so big - it's a perfect work bag!


----------



## Esquared72

Our big annual franchisee Convention is coming up in about 12 days - BBW MAM is ready to roll up her sleeves and help with all the logistics!


----------



## kiwishopper

eehlers said:


> Our big annual franchisee Convention is coming up in about 12 days - BBW MAM is ready to roll up her sleeves and help with all the logistics!



This is such a pretty bag! And is that a JC charm? Cute dragonfly


----------



## Esquared72

kiwishopper said:


> This is such a pretty bag! And is that a JC charm? Cute dragonfly



Thanks!  It's actually a Coach key fob.  I am usually not a fan of purse charms, but I fell in love with this fob.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

eehlers said:


> Our big annual franchisee Convention is coming up in about 12 days - BBW MAM is ready to roll up her sleeves and help with all the logistics!


 
What a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## plaingal79

Jelly Bean and me on a date with the DH at the French restaurant  she now goes with me everywhere!


----------



## Esquared72

HeartMyMJs said:


> What a gorgeous bag!!



Thanks!!


----------



## sammie225

my pink mini mac


----------



## kix55

havent used this baby in a couple of years....fell in love with her again when I took her out today hehe.orange mam with some sangria!! perfect sunny ny day!


----------



## kiwishopper

kix55 said:


> havent used this baby in a couple of years....fell in love with her again when I took her out today hehe.orange mam with some sangria!! perfect sunny ny day!



What a gorgeous shade!! Glad that you found it and start using it again


----------



## travelerscloset

Luscious!  I want one... 


kix55 said:


> havent used this baby in a couple of years....fell in love with her again when I took her out today hehe.orange mam with some sangria!! perfect sunny ny day!


----------



## kiwishopper

Red large affair today! More will be up on my blog soon


----------



## kix55

kiwishopper said:


> What a gorgeous shade!! Glad that you found it and start using it again






travelerscloset said:


> Luscious!  I want one...



thanks! i miss seeing the beautiful pics from the both of you lovely ladies



kiwishopper said:


> Red large affair today! More will be up on my blog soon



thats a beautiful red affair and outfit! love it!!


----------



## rael

Very pretty Kiwi!!


----------



## kiwishopper

rael said:


> Very pretty Kiwi!!



Thank you my dear


----------



## travelerscloset

With my best bud & Plum MAB. Getting ready to watch Aerosmith' s Manila leg of the Global warming concert.


----------



## kix55

travelerscloset said:


> With my best bud & Plum MAB. Getting ready to watch Aerosmith' s Manila leg of the Global warming concert.



wowww is that smooth plum leather? it looks so yummy that i just want to eat it lol. your mab is gorgeous!! love plummm and your matchng shirts


----------



## KaseyHK

very pretty Kiwi! 





kiwishopper said:


> Red large affair today! More will be up on my blog soon



i hope you enjoyed their show!


travelerscloset said:


> With my best bud & Plum MAB. Getting ready to watch Aerosmith' s Manila leg of the Global warming concert.


----------



## kiwishopper

KaseyHK said:


> very pretty Kiwi!
> 
> i hope you enjoyed their show!



Thank you very much Kasey


----------



## HeartMyMJs

travelerscloset said:


> With my best bud & Plum MAB. Getting ready to watch Aerosmith' s Manila leg of the Global warming concert.


 
Yummy bag!!  Love the shirts!!


----------



## kaits33

travelerscloset said:


> With my best bud & Plum MAB. Getting ready to watch Aerosmith' s Manila leg of the Global warming concert.



Awh that pic is so cute! And plum MAB is gorgeous!


----------



## kaits33

kiwishopper said:


> Red large affair today! More will be up on my blog soon



Gorgeous!


----------



## kiwishopper

kaits33 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you! I really appreciate that


----------



## stephci

yay


----------



## kix55

stephci said:


> yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2174101



very nice shade of blue on the swing. love!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

stephci said:


> yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2174101


 
Love the color!!


----------



## Danielle1590

kix55 said:


> me and aqua snake mini! loveeee this lil bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2126949


Woooow I really love this bag, it's just amazing!!


----------



## stephci

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the color!!



Thanks!!


----------



## stephci

kix55 said:


> very nice shade of blue on the swing. love!



Thank you!!! It's a great shade of blue


----------



## discoAMOUR

travelerscloset said:


> With my best bud & Plum MAB. Getting ready to watch Aerosmith' s Manila leg of the Global warming concert.



AWWW!!! You two look like you're having a ball! Love that smile!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you ladies! Plum MAB was the perfect companion! I loved the way it rested on and hugged my hips cross body.  Great leather.

I was starstruck with Steve Tyler!  Such an Icon!



kix55 said:


> wowww is that smooth plum leather? it looks so yummy that i just want to eat it lol. your mab is gorgeous!! love plummm and your matchng shirts





KaseyHK said:


> very pretty Kiwi!
> i hope you enjoyed their show!





HeartMyMJs said:


> Yummy bag!!  Love the shirts!!





kaits33 said:


> Awh that pic is so cute! And plum MAB is gorgeous!





discoAMOUR said:


> AWWW!!! You two look like you're having a ball! Love that smile!!!


----------



## laurenrr

travelerscloset said:


> With my best bud & Plum MAB. Getting ready to watch Aerosmith' s Manila leg of the Global warming concert.


I love this picture


----------



## travelerscloset

Lovely shade of blue *steph* 


stephci said:


> yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2174101




Thank you *laurenrr*!  \m/


laurenrr said:


> I love this picture


----------



## travelerscloset

*Brought my team & lipstick MAMM to a summer outing *





*Iris/Lizard trim MAB joined me in my first chopper ride!*





*Carried Iris/Lizard trim MAB to an industry meeting...*


----------



## blackcat777

travelerscloset said:


> With my best bud & Plum MAB. Getting ready to watch Aerosmith' s Manila leg of the Global warming concert.



Aerosmith?! They are my lifetime favorite!!!! 
Hope you enjoyed the show - and your Plum MAB is just so gorgeous travelers!


----------



## KaseyHK

travelerscloset said:


> *Brought my team & lipstick MAMM to a summer outing *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iris/Lizard trim MAB joined me in my first chopper ride!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Carried Iris/Lizard trim MAB to an industry meeting...*


gorgeous, as always!! it looks everybody had a great time in the outing


----------



## discoAMOUR

Awesome Adventures!!! Park trips and helicopter rides! So cool! You look great in that red dress. Iris Lizard MAB is looking great, and lipstick MAMM is adorable!



travelerscloset said:


> *Brought my team & lipstick MAMM to a summer outing *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iris/Lizard trim MAB joined me in my first chopper ride!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Carried Iris/Lizard trim MAB to an industry meeting...*


----------



## Sweetpea19

The MAM looks almost identical to the MAB. It's hard for me to tell them apart! Lol


----------



## beachgirl38

travelerscloset said:


> *Brought my team & lipstick MAMM to a summer outing *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iris/Lizard trim MAB joined me in my first chopper ride!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Carried Iris/Lizard trim MAB to an industry meeting...*



fun! beautiful!!


----------



## beachgirl38

Sweetpea19 said:


> The MAM looks almost identical to the MAB. It's hard for me to tell them apart! Lol



they do look the same- just mab is much larger


----------



## kix55

shopping on a rainy day with plum snake mini

daylight



at bloomies outlet


----------



## thedseer

^gorgeous combo!


----------



## discoAMOUR

kix55 said:


> shopping on a rainy day with plum snake mini
> 
> daylight
> View attachment 2177608
> 
> 
> at bloomies outlet
> View attachment 2177609



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## FlipFlopgal

Here's me in Si Racha  Thailand looking at the baby tigers. My main squeeze came in very handy. Sorry for the way I look, it was VERY hot


----------



## KaseyHK

FlipFlopgal said:


> View attachment 2179315
> 
> Here's me in Si Racha  Thailand looking at the baby tigers. My main squeeze came in very handy. Sorry for the way I look, it was VERY hot


you look lovely with your Main Squeeze (that's an interesting name)! thailand is super hot indeed. poor tigers lol


----------



## kix55

red MAC graduating with me today!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

kix55 said:


> red MAC graduating with me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179865


 
So pretty!!  Congrats!!


----------



## KaseyHK

kix55 said:


> red MAC graduating with me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179865


graduating? you? congrats! high school or college?


----------



## kix55

thank you everyone!!

kasey--just finished grad school today..now onto the real world..and paying taxes ewww lolol


----------



## KaseyHK

kix55 said:


> thank you everyone!!
> 
> kasey--just finished grad school today..now onto the real world..and paying taxes ewww lolol


i see! i've gone through this many years ago. but luckily Hong Kong has a low tax rate


----------



## FloridaGirl18

kix55 said:


> red MAC graduating with me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179865


 
So pretty! The perfect compliment to your graduation cap! Congratulations!!


----------



## thedseer

kix55 said:


> red MAC graduating with me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179865



What a pretty, vibrant red! And congrats on graduating!


----------



## kiwishopper

kix55 said:


> shopping on a rainy day with plum snake mini
> 
> daylight
> View attachment 2177608
> 
> 
> at bloomies outlet
> View attachment 2177609



This is such a beautiful colour and the texture is so cool as well


----------



## Ms.Qi

kix55 said:


> red MAC graduating with me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179865



Congrats. Such a beautiful color, I have the same one but with light gold hardware, I love her


----------



## FlipFlopgal

KaseyHK said:


> you look lovely with your Main Squeeze (that's an interesting name)! thailand is super hot indeed. poor tigers lol



Thank you!


----------



## discoAMOUR

kix55 said:


> red MAC graduating with me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179865



HAPPY GRADUATION, KIX!!!! So proud of you and happy for you!!!


----------



## kix55

discoAMOUR said:


> HAPPY GRADUATION, KIX!!!! So proud of you and happy for you!!!





Ms.Qi said:


> Congrats. Such a beautiful color, I have the same one but with light gold hardware, I love her





kiwishopper said:


> This is such a beautiful colour and the texture is so cool as well





thedseer said:


> What a pretty, vibrant red! And congrats on graduating!





FloridaGirl18 said:


> So pretty! The perfect compliment to your graduation cap! Congratulations!!



thank you ladies!! now it's time to enjoy summer and buying more...rms heheh


----------



## discoAMOUR

For the past month...I have been wearing almost only RM...
Except for a few days with my Botkier Howard Street Satchel in Carnival Snake (Damn, I love that bag!)

Cheetah Covet in Mid-April




Distressed Teal MAC shopping for sleeping bags in Manhattan




Washed Silver Devote Eating Burritos




CHEATED: Botkier Howard Street Satchel in Carnival Snake, aka Howie! Wore him to a taping of the Letterman Show & for almost that whole week...




PassionFruit Devote keeping her hands cold with a Guiness (My Fav!), Waiting for the BF to get off of work! Kept her on for a few days as well...





Nude 5-Zip MAC with Red Zipper Tape on the first day of the RM SS last Monday.




Purple Haze Zip MAM on my way to Brooklyn on Saturday. (I named My PH ZIP MAM "Phi PHi", after my cousin Phieona because when my BF bought this bag for me for my bday in 2011, my cousing popped into my head--this color reminded me of her so much--resilient, understated, beautiful & wild...so I wore it to celebrate Phi Phi's life this past weekend.)




Cheetah Mini MAC for my Cousin's Wake on Sunday. God Bless You Phi Phi--I miss and love you terribly! 





Black Haze Zip MAM today...at the post office. Seems like every time I wear this bag, I'm at the stinking post office! What's up with that?!





MORE ON MY BLOG!!! Check it out!!!


----------



## Rocket_girl

kix55 said:


> red MAC graduating with me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179865



Great pic! Congratulations! If you posted these with the hash tag the RM people look for, bet this oils be a top choice for their pick pic of the week- love the red w/ tassel & the perfect light/ shadow!


----------



## beachgirl38

discoAMOUR said:


> For the past month...I have been wearing almost only RM...
> Except for a few days with my Botkier Howard Street Satchel in Carnival Snake (Damn, I love that bag!)
> 
> Cheetah Covet in Mid-April
> 
> View attachment 2182813
> 
> 
> Distressed Teal MAC shopping for sleeping bags in Manhattan
> 
> View attachment 2182814
> 
> 
> Washed Silver Devote Eating Burritos
> 
> View attachment 2182818
> 
> 
> CHEATED: Botkier Howard Street Satchel in Carnival Snake, aka Howie! Wore him to a taping of the Letterman Show & for almost that whole week...
> 
> View attachment 2182819
> 
> 
> PassionFruit Devote keeping her hands cold with a Guiness (My Fav!), Waiting for the BF to get off of work! Kept her on for a few days as well...
> 
> View attachment 2182815
> View attachment 2182816
> 
> 
> Nude 5-Zip MAC with Red Zipper Tape on the first day of the RM SS last Monday.
> 
> View attachment 2182820
> 
> 
> Purple Haze Zip MAM on my way to Brooklyn on Saturday. (I named My PH ZIP MAM "Phi PHi", after my cousin Phieona because when my BF bought this bag for me for my bday in 2011, my cousing popped into my head--this color reminded me of her so much--resilient, understated, beautiful & wild...so I wore it to celebrate Phi Phi's life this past weekend.)
> 
> View attachment 2182833
> 
> 
> Cheetah Mini MAC for my Cousin's Wake on Sunday. God Bless You Phi Phi--I miss and love you terribly!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182822
> 
> 
> Black Haze Zip MAM today...at the post office. Seems like every time I wear this bag, I'm at the stinking post office! What's up with that?!
> 
> View attachment 2182823
> 
> 
> 
> MORE ON MY BLOG!!! Check it out!!!



Beautiful pictures & bags!!  You are so cute!  I am very sorry to hear about your cousin.  I love that you named your PH MAM after her.


----------



## discoAMOUR

beachgirl38 said:


> Beautiful pictures & bags!!  You are so cute!  I am very sorry to hear about your cousin.  I love that you named your PH MAM after her.



Thanks so much. It's crazy that I named my bag after her two years ago, and when i told her she told me i was retarded! But I'm glad she knew, that even when I was hundreds of miles away, I always thought of her. 

Thanks for the Love & Support!!!


----------



## KaseyHK

discoAMOUR said:


> For the past month...I have been wearing almost only RM...
> Except for a few days with my Botkier Howard Street Satchel in Carnival Snake (Damn, I love that bag!)
> 
> Cheetah Covet in Mid-April
> 
> View attachment 2182813
> 
> 
> Distressed Teal MAC shopping for sleeping bags in Manhattan
> 
> View attachment 2182814
> 
> 
> Washed Silver Devote Eating Burritos
> 
> View attachment 2182818
> 
> 
> CHEATED: Botkier Howard Street Satchel in Carnival Snake, aka Howie! Wore him to a taping of the Letterman Show & for almost that whole week...
> 
> View attachment 2182819
> 
> 
> PassionFruit Devote keeping her hands cold with a Guiness (My Fav!), Waiting for the BF to get off of work! Kept her on for a few days as well...
> 
> View attachment 2182815
> View attachment 2182816
> 
> 
> Nude 5-Zip MAC with Red Zipper Tape on the first day of the RM SS last Monday.
> 
> View attachment 2182820
> 
> 
> Purple Haze Zip MAM on my way to Brooklyn on Saturday. (I named My PH ZIP MAM "Phi PHi", after my cousin Phieona because when my BF bought this bag for me for my bday in 2011, my cousing popped into my head--this color reminded me of her so much--resilient, understated, beautiful & wild...so I wore it to celebrate Phi Phi's life this past weekend.)
> 
> View attachment 2182833
> 
> 
> Cheetah Mini MAC for my Cousin's Wake on Sunday. God Bless You Phi Phi--I miss and love you terribly!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182822
> 
> 
> Black Haze Zip MAM today...at the post office. Seems like every time I wear this bag, I'm at the stinking post office! What's up with that?!
> 
> View attachment 2182823
> 
> 
> 
> MORE ON MY BLOG!!! Check it out!!!


wow! babes, you got gorgeous companions! your cheetah Botkier and cheetah mini MAC look like long lost twins! i really like your silver washed easy rider devote - she's so unique and chic  great taste!!


----------



## laurenrr

discoAMOUR said:


> For the past month...I have been wearing almost only RM...
> Except for a few days with my Botkier Howard Street Satchel in Carnival Snake (Damn, I love that bag!)
> 
> Cheetah Covet in Mid-April
> 
> View attachment 2182813
> 
> 
> Distressed Teal MAC shopping for sleeping bags in Manhattan
> 
> View attachment 2182814
> 
> 
> Washed Silver Devote Eating Burritos
> 
> View attachment 2182818
> 
> 
> CHEATED: Botkier Howard Street Satchel in Carnival Snake, aka Howie! Wore him to a taping of the Letterman Show & for almost that whole week...
> 
> View attachment 2182819
> 
> 
> PassionFruit Devote keeping her hands cold with a Guiness (My Fav!), Waiting for the BF to get off of work! Kept her on for a few days as well...
> 
> View attachment 2182815
> View attachment 2182816
> 
> 
> Nude 5-Zip MAC with Red Zipper Tape on the first day of the RM SS last Monday.
> 
> View attachment 2182820
> 
> 
> Purple Haze Zip MAM on my way to Brooklyn on Saturday. (I named My PH ZIP MAM "Phi PHi", after my cousin Phieona because when my BF bought this bag for me for my bday in 2011, my cousing popped into my head--this color reminded me of her so much--resilient, understated, beautiful & wild...so I wore it to celebrate Phi Phi's life this past weekend.)
> 
> View attachment 2182833
> 
> 
> Cheetah Mini MAC for my Cousin's Wake on Sunday. God Bless You Phi Phi--I miss and love you terribly!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182822
> 
> 
> Black Haze Zip MAM today...at the post office. Seems like every time I wear this bag, I'm at the stinking post office! What's up with that?!
> 
> View attachment 2182823
> 
> 
> 
> MORE ON MY BLOG!!! Check it out!!!


I love the nude with red zip tape! Very sorry to hear about your cousin


----------



## blackcat777

discoAMOUR said:


> For the past month...I have been wearing almost only RM...
> Except for a few days with my Botkier Howard Street Satchel in Carnival Snake (Damn, I love that bag!)
> 
> Cheetah Covet in Mid-April
> 
> View attachment 2182813
> 
> 
> Distressed Teal MAC shopping for sleeping bags in Manhattan
> 
> View attachment 2182814
> 
> 
> Washed Silver Devote Eating Burritos
> 
> View attachment 2182818
> 
> 
> CHEATED: Botkier Howard Street Satchel in Carnival Snake, aka Howie! Wore him to a taping of the Letterman Show & for almost that whole week...
> 
> View attachment 2182819
> 
> 
> PassionFruit Devote keeping her hands cold with a Guiness (My Fav!), Waiting for the BF to get off of work! Kept her on for a few days as well...
> 
> View attachment 2182815
> View attachment 2182816
> 
> 
> Nude 5-Zip MAC with Red Zipper Tape on the first day of the RM SS last Monday.
> 
> View attachment 2182820
> 
> 
> Purple Haze Zip MAM on my way to Brooklyn on Saturday. (I named My PH ZIP MAM "Phi PHi", after my cousin Phieona because when my BF bought this bag for me for my bday in 2011, my cousing popped into my head--this color reminded me of her so much--resilient, understated, beautiful & wild...so I wore it to celebrate Phi Phi's life this past weekend.)
> 
> View attachment 2182833
> 
> 
> Cheetah Mini MAC for my Cousin's Wake on Sunday. God Bless You Phi Phi--I miss and love you terribly!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182822
> 
> 
> Black Haze Zip MAM today...at the post office. Seems like every time I wear this bag, I'm at the stinking post office! What's up with that?!
> 
> View attachment 2182823
> 
> 
> 
> MORE ON MY BLOG!!! Check it out!!!



I love every single piece in this post!
And I too am sorry to hear about your loss.... my heart goes out to you.


----------



## SunshineB

I'm so sorry for your loss, Disco! Happy your cousin knew she had a bag named after her, though!  
Love ALL your bags!! Especially Phi Phi!!


----------



## loveceline30

Mother's Day Outfit #latepost


----------



## Rocket_girl

loveceline30 said:


> Mother's Day Outfit #latepost



Beautiful!!! Great pic!


----------



## loveceline30




----------



## loveceline30

Thank You


----------



## kiwishopper

You are so cute and such a RM girl!! 




discoAMOUR said:


> For the past month...I have been wearing almost only RM...
> Except for a few days with my Botkier Howard Street Satchel in Carnival Snake (Damn, I love that bag!)
> 
> Cheetah Covet in Mid-April
> 
> View attachment 2182813
> 
> 
> Distressed Teal MAC shopping for sleeping bags in Manhattan
> 
> View attachment 2182814
> 
> 
> Washed Silver Devote Eating Burritos
> 
> View attachment 2182818
> 
> 
> CHEATED: Botkier Howard Street Satchel in Carnival Snake, aka Howie! Wore him to a taping of the Letterman Show & for almost that whole week...
> 
> View attachment 2182819
> 
> 
> PassionFruit Devote keeping her hands cold with a Guiness (My Fav!), Waiting for the BF to get off of work! Kept her on for a few days as well...
> 
> View attachment 2182815
> View attachment 2182816
> 
> 
> Nude 5-Zip MAC with Red Zipper Tape on the first day of the RM SS last Monday.
> 
> View attachment 2182820
> 
> 
> Purple Haze Zip MAM on my way to Brooklyn on Saturday. (I named My PH ZIP MAM "Phi PHi", after my cousin Phieona because when my BF bought this bag for me for my bday in 2011, my cousing popped into my head--this color reminded me of her so much--resilient, understated, beautiful & wild...so I wore it to celebrate Phi Phi's life this past weekend.)
> 
> View attachment 2182833
> 
> 
> Cheetah Mini MAC for my Cousin's Wake on Sunday. God Bless You Phi Phi--I miss and love you terribly!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182822
> 
> 
> Black Haze Zip MAM today...at the post office. Seems like every time I wear this bag, I'm at the stinking post office! What's up with that?!
> 
> View attachment 2182823
> 
> 
> 
> MORE ON MY BLOG!!! Check it out!!!


----------



## Ms.Qi

discoAMOUR said:


> For the past month...I have been wearing almost only RM...
> Except for a few days with my Botkier Howard Street Satchel in Carnival Snake (Damn, I love that bag!)
> 
> Cheetah Covet in Mid-April
> 
> View attachment 2182813
> 
> 
> Distressed Teal MAC shopping for sleeping bags in Manhattan
> 
> View attachment 2182814
> 
> 
> Washed Silver Devote Eating Burritos
> 
> View attachment 2182818
> 
> 
> CHEATED: Botkier Howard Street Satchel in Carnival Snake, aka Howie! Wore him to a taping of the Letterman Show & for almost that whole week...
> 
> View attachment 2182819
> 
> 
> PassionFruit Devote keeping her hands cold with a Guiness (My Fav!), Waiting for the BF to get off of work! Kept her on for a few days as well...
> 
> View attachment 2182815
> View attachment 2182816
> 
> 
> Nude 5-Zip MAC with Red Zipper Tape on the first day of the RM SS last Monday.
> 
> View attachment 2182820
> 
> 
> Purple Haze Zip MAM on my way to Brooklyn on Saturday. (I named My PH ZIP MAM "Phi PHi", after my cousin Phieona because when my BF bought this bag for me for my bday in 2011, my cousing popped into my head--this color reminded me of her so much--resilient, understated, beautiful & wild...so I wore it to celebrate Phi Phi's life this past weekend.)
> 
> View attachment 2182833
> 
> 
> Cheetah Mini MAC for my Cousin's Wake on Sunday. God Bless You Phi Phi--I miss and love you terribly!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182822
> 
> 
> Black Haze Zip MAM today...at the post office. Seems like every time I wear this bag, I'm at the stinking post office! What's up with that?!
> 
> View attachment 2182823
> 
> 
> 
> MORE ON MY BLOG!!! Check it out!!!



So sorry about your cousin. You look lovely with all your beautiful RMs.


----------



## Ms.Qi

loveceline30 said:


> Mother's Day Outfit #latepost





loveceline30 said:


>



wow, stunning! Beautiful outfits and beautiful bags and beautiful ladies


----------



## loveceline30

Awwww Thank you)))



Ms.Qi said:


> wow, stunning! Beautiful outfits and beautiful bags and beautiful ladies


----------



## loveceline30

Thank you


Rocket_girl said:


> Beautiful!!! Great pic!


----------



## discoAMOUR

loveceline30 said:


> Mother's Day Outfit #latepost



^Lovely! Great pop of color!!!



loveceline30 said:


>



^you look so fresh, pretty, and chic!!! Love all ur looks and ur contrasting RM bags!!! Love it!!!


----------



## loveceline30

You're so sweet discoamour! Thank you so much! 




discoAMOUR said:


> ^Lovely! Great pop of color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ^you look so fresh, pretty, and chic!!! Love all ur looks and ur contrasting RM bags!!! Love it!!!


----------



## piosavsfan

Running errands with my mint MAB! 





She has also acquired some pretty bling!





(pics are in sunlight without flash)


----------



## loveceline30

Enjoying a nice weather with my son


----------



## FloridaGirl18

loveceline30 said:


> Enjoying a nice weather with my son



Beautiful! I love this pic and your others


----------



## thedseer

loveceline30 said:


>




i just love your first outfit! was that taken in georgetown?


----------



## thedseer

piosavsfan said:


> Running errands with my mint MAB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has also acquired some pretty bling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pics are in sunlight without flash)



great color!!


----------



## loveceline30

Thank you And yes it was! Wow you know the place very well. haha do you live around there? 



thedseer said:


> i just love your first outfit! was that taken in georgetown?


----------



## loveceline30

FloridaGirl18 said:


> Beautiful! I love this pic and your others


Thank you


----------



## thedseer

loveceline30 said:


> Thank you And yes it was! Wow you know the place very well. haha do you live around there?



i live in northern virginia now but used to live in DC, and visit there often


----------



## discoAMOUR

piosavsfan said:


> Running errands with my mint MAB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has also acquired some pretty bling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pics are in sunlight without flash)



Super CUTE!



loveceline30 said:


> Enjoying a nice weather with my son



Aww...so fun!!! Love that PINK!


----------



## discoAMOUR

*BH Zip MAM...on the Prowl!!!*


----------



## FloridaGirl18

discoAMOUR said:


> *BH Zip MAM...on the Prowl!!!*
> 
> View attachment 2186188
> 
> 
> LOVE this pic!!!! Too fun!!!!


----------



## missmoz

discoAMOUR said:


> *BH Zip MAM...on the Prowl!!!*
> 
> View attachment 2186188
> 
> 
> View attachment 2186189



You are so brave with that pic of your bag on the turnstile!  I'd be so paranoid thinking someone would run by and snatch it!


----------



## discoAMOUR

missmoz said:


> You are so brave with that pic of your bag on the turnstile!  I'd be so paranoid thinking someone would run by and snatch it!



OMG! Honey, it was 11pm at night, and I made sure there wasn't anyone in the staircase, or anywhere on the platform near my bag. Plus, I have on my TB flats, and I will chase someone down for my ish! lolol I really would. I'd pounce on them like white on rice. I know that's not safe, but where the heck would I get another BH Zip MAM?!


----------



## thedseer

discoAMOUR said:


> *BH Zip MAM...on the Prowl!!!*
> 
> View attachment 2186188
> 
> 
> View attachment 2186189



Always love your action shots-great pics!


----------



## discoAMOUR

thedseer said:


> Always love your action shots-great pics!



thanks so much!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Thanks so much for the sweetest comments, hot mamas!!!
 And thanks so much for the love and support with my recent loss. 



KaseyHK said:


> wow! babes, you got gorgeous companions! your cheetah Botkier and cheetah mini MAC look like long lost twins! i really like your silver washed easy rider devote - she's so unique and chic  great taste!!





laurenrr said:


> I love the nude with red zip tape! Very sorry to hear about your cousin





blackcat777 said:


> I love every single piece in this post!
> And I too am sorry to hear about your loss.... my heart goes out to you.






SunshineB said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss, Disco! Happy your cousin knew she had a bag named after her, though!
> Love ALL your bags!! Especially Phi Phi!!





kiwishopper said:


> You are so cute and such a RM girl!!






Ms.Qi said:


> So sorry about your cousin. You look lovely with all your beautiful RMs.


----------



## Ms.Qi

discoAMOUR said:


> *BH Zip MAM...on the Prowl!!!*
> 
> View attachment 2186188
> 
> 
> View attachment 2186189



awww look at her so cozy sitting on the tube seat


----------



## Ms.Qi

piosavsfan said:


> Running errands with my mint MAB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has also acquired some pretty bling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pics are in sunlight without flash)



Beautiful!



loveceline30 said:


> Enjoying a nice weather with my son



lovely as usual. love that pink bag on you. just got myself a poppy pink mini mac as well, can't wait to taking her out


----------



## kix55

discoAMOUR said:


> *BH Zip MAM...on the Prowl!!!*
> 
> View attachment 2186188
> 
> 
> View attachment 2186189



love your.action.shots disco!


----------



## MJDaisy

rocking my new to me electric blue Nikki ! this is my first time wearing her. wearing it to Sunday brunch and the movies with a friend this afternoon. also this makes me realize how much I need to clean my mirror.


----------



## KaseyHK

stunning! you're a sweet mother 



loveceline30 said:


> Mother's Day Outfit #latepost





loveceline30 said:


>





loveceline30 said:


> Enjoying a nice weather with my son



this is very summery 


piosavsfan said:


> Running errands with my mint MAB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has also acquired some pretty bling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pics are in sunlight without flash)



gorgeous! it seems nobody around. when was it?


discoAMOUR said:


> *BH Zip MAM...on the Prowl!!!*
> 
> View attachment 2186188
> 
> 
> View attachment 2186189



you look great together! ^_^ enjoy your brunch and movie. have fun 


MJDaisy said:


> rocking my new to me electric blue Nikki ! this is my first time wearing her. wearing it to Sunday brunch and the movies with a friend this afternoon. also this makes me realize how much I need to clean my mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2186649


----------



## SunshineB

MJDaisy said:


> rocking my new to me electric blue Nikki ! this is my first time wearing her. wearing it to Sunday brunch and the movies with a friend this afternoon. also this makes me realize how much I need to clean my mirror.



LOVE!  I need a Nikki in my life!


----------



## discoAMOUR

MJDaisy said:


> rocking my new to me electric blue Nikki ! this is my first time wearing her. wearing it to Sunday brunch and the movies with a friend this afternoon. also this makes me realize how much I need to clean my mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2186649



I second that! I need a Nikki, too!!! So cute, hope you had fun! I like your scarf--I'm all about colorful scarves!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Thanks so much, chicas! BH and I looove to have fun on the subway together! RM action shots are seriously too much fun. I can't/won't stop taking them! LOLOLOL



FloridaGirl18 said:


> LOVE this pic!!!! Too fun!!!!





Ms.Qi said:


> awww look at her so cozy sitting on the tube seat





kix55 said:


> love your.action.shots disco!


----------



## FloridaGirl18

MJDaisy said:


> rocking my new to me electric blue Nikki ! this is my first time wearing her. wearing it to Sunday brunch and the movies with a friend this afternoon. also this makes me realize how much I need to clean my mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2186649



You are so cute with your Nikki!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Carrying my favourite MAC today, red with silver hw! More pictures will be up on my blog tomorrow


----------



## discoAMOUR

kiwishopper said:


> Carrying my favourite MAC today, red with silver hw! More pictures will be up on my blog tomorrow



^ Yup that bag is HAUTE! How can you not love a red bag! Although your red bal is WICKET HAUTE! lolololol Just sayin!


----------



## kiwishopper

discoAMOUR said:


> ^ Yup that bag is HAUTE! How can you not love a red bag! Although your red bal is WICKET HAUTE! lolololol Just sayin!



Haha thanks Disco! I have a soft spot for red bags! I have three right now (as many as 4 before haha)


----------



## discoAMOUR

kiwishopper said:


> Haha thanks Disco! I have a soft spot for red bags! I have three right now (as many as 4 before haha)



Awesome! Red is so fantastic--it makes any boring outfit, pop. AND any hot outfit, even better! I'm still saving for my dream red bag: LV Pomme D'Amour ALMA GM! Can't wait til I can get it!!! I LOVE RED!!!


----------



## kaits33

discoAMOUR said:


> *BH Zip MAM...on the Prowl!!!*
> 
> View attachment 2186188
> 
> 
> View attachment 2186189



Iove these pics! That leather looks TDF!


----------



## discoAMOUR

kaits33 said:


> Iove these pics! That leather looks TDF!



Thanks so much babe!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Been MIA on here but I kept my RM routine *:) 


*Tangerine MAB*





*Bomar's Deep Red MAB*





*Distressed Teal Matinee*


----------



## kix55

travelerscloset said:


> *Been MIA on here but I kept my RM routine *:)
> 
> 
> *Tangerine MAB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bomar's Deep Red MAB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Distressed Teal Matinee*



love all of thosr bags travelers! esp the teal mattie!! never thought it could be so versatile and match diff outfits...gorgeous pics!


----------



## KaseyHK

kiwi, you look great!! all the red looks beautiful on you 


kiwishopper said:


> Carrying my favourite MAC today, red with silver hw! More pictures will be up on my blog tomorrow



hope i have the same fabulous routine as yours. you and all of your RMs are so gorgeous! jeeeeeeaaalous!! 


travelerscloset said:


> *Been MIA on here but I kept my RM routine *:)
> 
> 
> *Tangerine MAB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bomar's Deep Red MAB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Distressed Teal Matinee*


----------



## discoAMOUR

Who's that fly girl?! Love em' all.



travelerscloset said:


> *Been MIA on here but I kept my RM routine *:)
> 
> 
> *Tangerine MAB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bomar's Deep Red MAB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Distressed Teal Matinee*


----------



## kiwishopper

Thank you 
This is what I wore for work! I wish I could be more creative and free when it comes to dressing for work haha 




KaseyHK said:


> kiwi, you look great!! all the red looks beautiful on you
> 
> 
> hope i have the same fabulous routine as yours. you and all of your RMs are so gorgeous! jeeeeeeaaalous!!


----------



## Rocket_girl

Travelers: 

Bomar's Deep Red MAB. Deep */sigh/* of reverence... Leaves me speechless. Every. Time.


----------



## MJDaisy

travelerscloset said:


> *Been MIA on here but I kept my RM routine *:)
> 
> 
> *Tangerine MAB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bomar's Deep Red MAB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Distressed Teal Matinee*



love the photos lady!!! you rock those RMs.


----------



## travelerscloset

Looking sharp kiwi! I love the colors!


kiwishopper said:


> Carrying my favourite MAC today, red with silver hw! More pictures will be up on my blog tomorrow


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you kix! Oh yes, I find teal is an easy color to wear 


kix55 said:


> love all of thosr bags travelers! esp the teal mattie!! never thought it could be so versatile and match diff outfits...gorgeous pics!




Hey Kasey, Thanks!  You're building up quite a collection yourself! All gorgeous gems!


KaseyHK said:


> kiwi, you look great!! all the red looks beautiful on you
> 
> 
> hope i have the same fabulous routine as yours. you and all of your RMs are so gorgeous! jeeeeeeaaalous!!




Fly girls in the house!  lol


discoAMOUR said:


> Who's that fly girl?! Love em' all.




Rocket_girl,  Bomar's Deep Red MAB is  RM at her best! 


Rocket_girl said:


> Travelers:
> 
> Bomar's Deep Red MAB. Deep */sigh/* of reverence... Leaves me speechless. Every. Time.




Thank MJDaisy! My RMs add color to my day  


MJDaisy said:


> love the photos lady!!! you rock those RMs.


----------



## kiwishopper

travelerscloset said:


> Looking sharp kiwi! I love the colors!



Thank you so much my friend


----------



## Rocket_girl

At work with me today... new-to-me black Cupid with RGHW. she gets to daydream on window ledge while I toil away../


----------



## Rocket_girl

Rocket_girl said:


> At work with me today... new-to-me black Cupid with RGHW. she gets to daydream on window ledge while I toil away../




With pic this time (darn app...) &#128521;


----------



## FloridaGirl18

Rocket_girl said:


> With pic this time (darn app...) &#128521;
> View attachment 2192357



That is a lovely bag!!!! &#128525;


----------



## Rocket_girl

FloridaGirl18 said:


> That is a lovely bag!!!! &#128525;



Thank you! I can't stop staring at her &#128525;


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Finally using my MAM in taupe!


----------



## Ms.Qi

HeartMyMJs said:


> Finally using my MAM in taupe!
> View attachment 2194228
> 
> View attachment 2194229



It's so pretty


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ms.Qi said:


> It's so pretty



Thank you!!


----------



## violahb

Fashion1 said:


> First time out with my new to me Glazed Olive MAM - I can't stop touching this bag!!


That is a gorgeous bag--it looks so soft!


----------



## Rocket_girl

Ms.Qi said:


> It's so pretty



Wow- Heart My Mjs - she's beautiful- congrats!!!


----------



## fshnonmymind

I'm out and about with my purple quilted Mini Affair.


----------



## loveceline30

Thank You Kasey




KaseyHK said:


> stunning! you're a sweet mother


----------



## FloridaGirl18

fshnonmymind said:


> I'm out and about with my purple quilted Mini Affair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2204094



Very pretty! I like your shoes too!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

fshnonmymind said:


> I'm out and about with my purple quilted Mini Affair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2204094


oohh pretty!  and i do love your shoes too!  may i ask who makes them?  and where you got them?  lol


----------



## beachgirl38

fshnonmymind said:


> I'm out and about with my purple quilted Mini Affair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2204094




Love!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

fshnonmymind said:


> I'm out and about with my purple quilted Mini Affair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2204094



Cute! How much can you fit in your mini affair?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Riding shotgun....distressed gray mac.  So soft and smooshy!!


----------



## FloridaGirl18

My usual companion - mini beloved


----------



## Purse Princess

My skinny Mac out for a day trip on a Melbourne Tram (it fits perfectly inside the side of my dog bag and means I don't need to carry two bags! )


----------



## MJDaisy

fshnonmymind said:


> I'm out and about with my purple quilted Mini Affair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2204094



i love your shoes, where are they from? cute bag too!


----------



## Rocket_girl

Black/silver MAC goes to work (my own after-market strap):

(Even if I do have to carry separate work-bag to hold actual WORK stuff!)


----------



## Rocket_girl

Purse Princess said:


> My skinny Mac out for a day trip on a Melbourne Tram (it fits perfectly inside the side of my dog bag and means I don't need to carry two bags! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2207488



Love them both! Adorable!!!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## FloridaGirl18

My beautiful new-to-me taupe MAM (next to my sons Nemo toys) out for the day with me on interviews. Hoping she brings me good luck!


----------



## loveceline30

Movie Night with BFF!


----------



## kix55

loveceline30 said:


> Movie Night with BFF!



you look gorgeous! love the outfit!


----------



## loveceline30

kix55 said:


> you look gorgeous! love the outfit!


thank you Kix


----------



## fshnonmymind

MJDaisy said:


> i love your shoes, where are they from? cute bag too!


 
Hey ladies! Thanks for the love, especially for the shoes. The leopard wedges that I'm wearing are from Gap and are still on the website in extremely limited sizes. Unfortunately, I can't post a link from this computer, but they are called espadrille wedges.


----------



## fshnonmymind

discoAMOUR said:


> Cute! How much can you fit in your mini affair?


 
For the most part I can fit a long wallet, my pen, some gum, a small canister of skin balm, a lipstick/lipgloss and my keys. I'm sure if I had a smaller wallet, it wouldn't be so full. I'm not a small purse kind of gal, but I love carrying this bag with just the essentials on the weekend.


----------



## kaits33

FloridaGirl18 said:


> My beautiful new-to-me taupe MAM (next to my sons Nemo toys) out for the day with me on interviews. Hoping she brings me good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2208928



Love the taupe color! And the Nemo toy adds a nice touch.  Hope your interview went well--you'll have to let us know!



Purse Princess said:


> My skinny Mac out for a day trip on a Melbourne Tram (it fits perfectly inside the side of my dog bag and means I don't need to carry two bags! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2207488



Oh my your pup is such a cutie! Love this picture!



FloridaGirl18 said:


> My usual companion - mini beloved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2206331



I love the mini-beloved style. The leather looks amazing on yours!



Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Riding shotgun....distressed gray mac.  So soft and smooshy!!



I have a soft spot for gray bags...I love yours! I love the car seat shot!


----------



## kiwishopper

You two girls are so beautiful!! 



loveceline30 said:


> Movie Night with BFF!
> 
> http://s1172.photobucket.com/user/k...072293116123_867634407_n_zpsc895188b.jpg.html


 
Here is me with my beloved plum MAM with RGHW. I use this bag so much in the past year I have to put it away for this season to prevent the leather from getting over used! More pictures will be up on my blog on Friday


----------



## discoAMOUR

fshnonmymind said:


> For the most part I can fit a long wallet, my pen, some gum, a small canister of skin balm, a lipstick/lipgloss and my keys. I'm sure if I had a smaller wallet, it wouldn't be so full. I'm not a small purse kind of gal, but I love carrying this bag with just the essentials on the weekend.



Thanks so much! That was really helpful. It's soooo damn adorable. I'm really considering getting one in white or mint. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

kaits33 said:


> I have a soft spot for gray bags...I love yours! I love the car seat shot!



Thank you.  This is a very rare sample sale mac and not many were made.  The leather is amazing on it.  I had this in a mam, but sold it 
Just thrilled to have been lucky enough to acquire this. The bag has a lot of chameleon effects to it with gray and brown marbling.  So hard to capture with the camera.


----------



## snibor

fshnonmymind said:


> I'm out and about with my purple quilted Mini Affair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2204094


This looks so cute!  Love it.


----------



## kix55

kiwishopper said:


> You two girls are so beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me with my beloved plum MAM with RGHW. I use this bag so much in the past year I have to put it away for this season to prevent the leather from getting over used! More pictures will be up on my blog on Friday



beautiful pic kiwi!! love your plum mam....and the shoes!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

kix55 said:


> beautiful pic kiwi!! love your plum mam....and the shoes!!!



Aww thanks dear


----------



## FloridaGirl18

kaits33 said:


> Love the taupe color! And the Nemo toy adds a nice touch.  Hope your interview went well--you'll have to let us know!
> 
> It went well! Thank you for the good wishes! Got the job!! &#128077;
> 
> 
> I love the mini-beloved style. The leather looks amazing on yours!
> 
> Thank you! It really does get more buttery with each use! I &#128151; it!


----------



## kiwishopper

Summery day out with my Made In NY Black MAC with silver hw! More pictures will be up on my blog on Tue


----------



## travelerscloset

You look soooooo pretty kiwi!  I love the shorts and the entire look!  Oh... and those RMs are gorgeous too 


kiwishopper said:


> Summery day out with my Made In NY Black MAC with silver hw! More pictures will be up on my blog on Tue





kiwishopper said:


> You two girls are so beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me with my beloved plum MAM with RGHW. I use this bag so much in the past year I have to put it away for this season to prevent the leather from getting over used! More pictures will be up on my blog on Friday


----------



## travelerscloset

Lovey ladies! I love the colors 


loveceline30 said:


> Movie Night with BFF!


----------



## kiwishopper

travelerscloset said:


> You look soooooo pretty kiwi!  I love the shorts and the entire look!  Oh... and those RMs are gorgeous too



Thank you!!! I had to put away the plum because I have been using it so much I'm afraid the leather will start to wear out lol &#10084;


----------



## pavilion

With my Amorous


----------



## Rocket_girl

pavilion said:


> With my Amorous
> View attachment 2214808



Wow- amazing light in this pic! Stunning: everything - bag, outfit, you, light...


----------



## Glamnatic

Mini mac in royal blue today! (And matching boots!)


----------



## Rocket_girl

Glamnatic said:


> Mini mac in royal blue today! (And matching boots!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216213
> View attachment 2216214



...and matching drapes in the background! Gorgeous color- looks great on you &#128522;


----------



## kiwishopper

Glamnatic said:


> Mini mac in royal blue today! (And matching boots!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216213
> View attachment 2216214


 
LOVE this shade of blue (electric cobalt blue)! You look very chic!


----------



## Esquared72

A TGIF office shot...yay the weekend is thisclose!!


----------



## Rocket_girl

eehlers said:


> A TGIF office shot...yay the weekend is thisclose!!



So pretty! BBW w/ that chair looks so cool! &#128526;


----------



## Rocket_girl

At work. All she needs is coffee...


----------



## Rocket_girl

Rocket_girl said:


> At work. All she needs is coffee...
> 
> View attachment 2219669



Weird. Upload fail. Again:


----------



## Esquared72

Rocket_girl said:


> Weird. Upload fail. Again:
> 
> View attachment 2219671



Black/blue zip MAMs are just the bestest.  I love mine to pieces - whenever I switch back into her, it's like re-connecting with an old friend.


----------



## kix55

Rocket_girl said:


> Weird. Upload fail. Again:
> 
> View attachment 2219671



great shot of the bag! that is definitely the perfect black leather!!


----------



## kiwishopper

eehlers said:


> A TGIF office shot...yay the weekend is thisclose!!


 
This is gorgeous! I love the bag charm too!


----------



## Ms.Qi

eehlers said:


> A TGIF office shot...yay the weekend is thisclose!!





Rocket_girl said:


> At work. All she needs is coffee...
> 
> View attachment 2219669




beautiful beautiful bags ladies!


----------



## Glamnatic

kiwishopper said:


> LOVE this shade of blue (electric cobalt blue)! You look very chic!



Thank you!! I love this color too, my wish is to get a suede leather jacket in electric blue!


Rocket_girl said:


> ...and matching drapes in the background! Gorgeous color- looks great on you &#128522;



Lol yeah, the drapes are borrowed, we just moved , thanks your your nice comment!!!


----------



## scumone

My sad Studded Large Affair waiting for me at the dentist!


----------



## Addafis

Me and my first RM bag &#128516;


----------



## Rocket_girl

Addafis said:


> Me and my first RM bag &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222164



Congratulations! Perfect with your outfit - love the teal shorts w/ that top!


----------



## stefinity

Addafis said:


> Me and my first RM bag &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222164


love the bag on you!


----------



## Addafis

Thank you stefinity and Rocket_girl! 
I love the bag it is perfect for summer


----------



## starrynite_87

At the pediatrician's office for my LO's 1 month checkup with Cupid


----------



## Rocket_girl

starrynite_87 said:


> At the pediatrician's office for my LO's 1 month checkup with Cupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2224298



Love it - congratulations on your little one!!! &#128099;&#128099;&#128099;


----------



## travelerscloset

Hey, how are my lovely minkette sisters?  I love the mod shots and new purchases!
I have been enamored over this SO MAB that I carried it for 2 weeks straight


----------



## kaits33

travelerscloset said:


> Hey, how are my lovely minkette sisters?  I love the mod shots and new purchases!
> I have been enamored over this SO MAB that I carried it for 2 weeks straight



Hey Travelers!  I love your MAB, I can see why you've been using her so much. Looks like red zip too? A very hot combination, seems like its a very sassy bag.


----------



## Rocket_girl

kaits33 said:


> Hey Travelers!  I love your MAB, I can see why you've been using her so much. Looks like red zip too? A very hot combination, seems like its a very sassy bag.



Lol- yes, so gorgeous. Kaits- not my bag, but we've all been watching & waiting for it to make its way to Travelers closet: red zip, gunmetal HW. Collective drool here on tPF!


----------



## sdkitty

that looks great on you
and it's the full size MAB, not MAM, right?



travelerscloset said:


> Hey, how are my lovely minkette sisters? I love the mod shots and new purchases!
> I have been enamored over this SO MAB that I carried it for 2 weeks straight


----------



## kiwishopper

Have been rocking my large Affair in the past few days! More pictures will be up on my blog tomorrow *Friday*


----------



## Kissingenue

Hi guys!

My romeo satchel and i, whilst waiting to board the plane. Love this bag!


----------



## kiwishopper

Kissingenue said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> My romeo satchel and i, whilst waiting to board the plane. Love this bag!



Mr (?) Romeo seems perfectly happy being your travel companion! You definitely fly with style


----------



## Kissingenue

Thanks! Love your Affair andbthe whole get up  tres chic


----------



## Rocket_girl

Kissingenue said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> My romeo satchel and i, whilst waiting to board the plane. Love this bag!



Romeo does look like a perfect cabin bag - gorgeous! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Kissingenue

Rocket_girl said:


> Romeo does look like a perfect cabin bag - gorgeous! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Thank you! Ya i was able to cram in my necessities. Fully functional bag and still looks good lol. Why aren't men more like you, Mr Romeo?


----------



## aliceanna

Wearing my Cranberry MAM for dinner out a little while ago!


----------



## Kissingenue

aliceanna said:


> Wearing my Cranberry MAM for dinner out a little while ago!



Love the pop of color!!


----------



## kiwishopper

aliceanna said:


> Wearing my Cranberry MAM for dinner out a little while ago!



Tam you look gorgeous! What a classic beauty!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *kaits*!  This MAB is definitely my favorite.  The combination is just mind blowing!  Definitely dream come true!


kaits33 said:


> Hey Travelers!  I love your MAB, I can see why you've been using her so much. Looks like red zip too? A very hot combination, seems like its a very sassy bag.


 

Thank you *Rocket_girl*!  I think this is the "exclamation point" to my MAB collection, lol.  My grand finale.... for now 


Rocket_girl said:


> Lol- yes, so gorgeous. Kaits- not my bag, but we've all been watching & waiting for it to make its way to Travelers closet: red zip, gunmetal HW. Collective drool here on tPF!


 

Thank you *sdkitty*!  Yes it's a MAB. Perfect for those busy-running-around-days.


sdkitty said:


> that looks great on you
> and it's the full size MAB, not MAM, right?


 

Lovely as usual *kiwi*!  You wear red like no other!  


kiwishopper said:


> Have been rocking my large Affair in the past few days! More pictures will be up on my blog tomorrow *Friday*


----------



## travelerscloset

Stunning!  I love the pop of color agains the neutral colored outfit!


aliceanna said:


> Wearing my Cranberry MAM for dinner out a little while ago!


----------



## sdkitty

Nice bag and you are really photogenic.


aliceanna said:


> Wearing my Cranberry MAM for dinner out a little while ago!


----------



## beesaunt

First outing with my Allie. (I gotta remember to not slouch in pictures lol!)


----------



## emorygirl

Kissingenue said:


> Love the pop of color!!



Second that! You look gorgeous!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Military Green MAM on a Fridate with DH... *


----------



## smoore

beesaunt said:


> First outing with my Allie. (I gotta remember to not slouch in pictures lol!)



Love Allie on you.

Allie lives with us too. It's a great bag.


----------



## KaseyHK

all of you are the best models for RM bags 



travelerscloset said:


> Hey, how are my lovely minkette sisters?  I love the mod shots and new purchases!
> I have been enamored over this SO MAB that I carried it for 2 weeks straight





kiwishopper said:


> Have been rocking my large Affair in the past few days! More pictures will be up on my blog tomorrow *Friday*





Kissingenue said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> My romeo satchel and i, whilst waiting to board the plane. Love this bag!





aliceanna said:


> Wearing my Cranberry MAM for dinner out a little while ago!





beesaunt said:


> First outing with my Allie. (I gotta remember to not slouch in pictures lol!)





travelerscloset said:


> *Military Green MAM on a Fridate with DH... *


----------



## missmoz

beesaunt said:


> First outing with my Allie. (I gotta remember to not slouch in pictures lol!)



Love Allie and really love your dress.  So cute, love stripes!


----------



## loveceline30




----------



## kiwishopper

I met *TheGorePrincess* today and had brunch! It was so much fun to meet a TPFer in real life. I was going to bring a RM bag but she (yes, I blame her lol) insisted that I bring my Givenchy small Antigona bag. Oh well, at least someone is wearing a RM bag (3 zipped MAC) so at least this picture still somewhat belongs to this thread, right? lol


----------



## pennydreadful

Kiwi, you and TGP look beautiful!! Adorable picture  

This is an extremely low key action shot, but I am just so in love with this bag that I wear it out just to walk around the block! So here I am before my walk to "go get milk" (really just an excuse to carry the bag to the corner store ) 


The glare on this one makes it look action-packed, I guess? 

Here's a better one, where the bag is more visible:


----------



## MAGJES

So glad I decided not to rehome this beauty. I have fallen in love again with my* Royal Blue BW MAM!*


----------



## Rocket_girl

pennydreadful said:


> Kiwi, you and TGP look beautiful!! Adorable picture
> 
> This is an extremely low key action shot, but I am just so in love with this bag that I wear it out just to walk around the block! So here I am before my walk to "go get milk" (really just an excuse to carry the bag to the corner store )
> View attachment 2239763
> 
> The glare on this one makes it look action-packed, I guess?
> 
> Here's a better one, where the bag is more visible:
> View attachment 2239764



Look at you grinning and holding her close... I LOVE IT!!! Great pic! Beautiful girl with her beautiful bag &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## sophiebed

With my very loved mini MAC. I use this thing to death! lol


----------



## MAGJES

sophiebed said:


> With my very loved mini MAC. I use this thing to death! lol



Love the color!!


----------



## jla84

sophiebed said:


> With my very loved mini MAC. I use this thing to death! lol



Love it! Great outfit too!


----------



## pennydreadful

sophiebed said:


> With my very loved mini MAC. I use this thing to death! lol



Ohhhh Sophie this is beautiful!! I love the colors in this picture.  Also, your hair is just so cool... you rock it!!


----------



## pennydreadful

Rocket_girl said:


> Look at you grinning and holding her close... I LOVE IT!!! Great pic! Beautiful girl with her beautiful bag &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;



 Thanks Rocket!! I am just smitten with the Nikki style, it must be pretty obvious!


----------



## sophiebed

MAGJES said:


> Love the color!!



Thank you, me too!


----------



## sophiebed

pennydreadful said:


> Ohhhh Sophie this is beautiful!! I love the colors in this picture.  Also, your hair is just so cool... you rock it!!



Aww, thank you so much!


----------



## kaylenxo

Getting ready for the 4th of July with my olive green 5 zip. Love her!


----------



## pennydreadful

kaylenxo said:


> Getting ready for the 4th of July with my olive green 5 zip. Love her!



Oh wow, kaylenxo - look at the leather on that bag!!  Gorgeous!! I love your dress


----------



## kaylenxo

pennydreadful said:


> Oh wow, kaylenxo - look at the leather on that bag!!  Gorgeous!! I love your dress



Thanks, it's so buttery soft, I love it. And thanks


----------



## DoxieMom

kaylenxo said:


> Getting ready for the 4th of July with my olive green 5 zip. Love her!


I love everything about your outfit!  I love when my purse matches my outfit.  It happens....rarely...


----------



## kaylenxo

DoxieMom said:


> I love everything about your outfit!  I love when my purse matches my outfit.  It happens....rarely...



Thanks! It's rare that mine match either haha. I decided on the dress and then remembered I had a bag that would match


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## HavPlenty

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 2252671


 

Looks so cute on you! Love the color!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

HavPlenty said:


> Looks so cute on you! Love the color!



Thanks!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

sophiebed said:


> With my very loved mini MAC. I use this thing to death! lol



Rocking this mini MAC! You have the coolest hairdo and your sandals look awesome too!


----------



## sophiebed

kiwishopper said:


> Rocking this mini MAC! You have the coolest hairdo and your sandals look awesome too!



Thank you so much!


----------



## DoxieMom

Lunch out with Mom and our two RM's!!!


----------



## loveceline30




----------



## kiwishopper

Going for a glam-hike with my large red Affair with rghw


----------



## pennydreadful

kiwishopper said:


> Going for a glam-hike with my large red Affair with rghw



Bahaha I LOVE the idea of a glam-hike! You look great! 

Here is a far less glamorous bathroom pic of my new-to-me almond Nikki, on her inaugural day out! Excuse the lack of makeup and uninspired hairstyle >.<


----------



## HavPlenty

pennydreadful said:


> Bahaha I LOVE the idea of a glam-hike! You look great!
> 
> Here is a far less glamorous bathroom pic of my new-to-me almond Nikki, on her inaugural day out! Excuse the lack of makeup and uninspired hairstyle >.<


 
Oh Dear God I love that bag! 

Everytime I see one I drool. Lord knows I don't need another Nikki in the brown family.


----------



## kiwishopper

pennydreadful said:


> Bahaha I LOVE the idea of a glam-hike! You look great!
> 
> Here is a far less glamorous bathroom pic of my new-to-me almond Nikki, on her inaugural day out! Excuse the lack of makeup and uninspired hairstyle >.<


 
Haha there is NOTHING wrong with your hair. I love the messy updo! And that Nikki is so yummy!


----------



## Rocket_girl

[&#128522;


----------



## Rocket_girl

pennydreadful said:


> Bahaha I LOVE the idea of a glam-hike! You look great!
> 
> Here is a far less glamorous bathroom pic of my new-to-me almond Nikki, on her inaugural day out! Excuse the lack of makeup and uninspired hairstyle >.<



Gorgeous, Penny. Mattie and Nikki both kicking off the weekend &#128526;


----------



## pennydreadful

HavPlenty said:


> Oh Dear God I love that bag!
> 
> Everytime I see one I drool. Lord knows I don't need another Nikki in the brown family.



Thank you, HavPlenty!!  This is my first earth-toned RM and I am just obsessed with this color 



kiwishopper said:


> Haha there is NOTHING wrong with your hair. I love the messy updo! And that Nikki is so yummy!



Thanks Kiwi!!  I always loving looking at the pretty pictures you post; thanks for commenting!



Rocket_girl said:


> Gorgeous, Penny. Mattie and Nikki both kicking off the weekend &#128526;



Thanks, Rocket!! Cannot wait to see pics of you with the Matinee  I don't think she's been posted on the forum before...


----------



## kiwishopper

MAGJES said:


> So glad I decided not to rehome this beauty. I have fallen in love again with my* Royal Blue BW MAM!*



So glad you kept it! It's us a true classic beautiful!!!!


----------



## Rocket_girl

Lunch and shopping with some brown haze...


----------



## HavPlenty

Rocket_girl said:


> Lunch and shopping with some brown haze...
> 
> View attachment 2256678
> 
> View attachment 2256679


 
What is the name of this bag? It's super nice.


----------



## DoxieMom

Rocket_girl said:


> Lunch and shopping with some brown haze...
> 
> View attachment 2256678
> 
> View attachment 2256679


I love your sandals!


----------



## Bratty1919

loveceline30 said:


>



Stunning!


----------



## Thetaaj

After church, movie and hanging out with the hubby!


----------



## pennydreadful

Thetaaj said:


> After church, movie and hanging out with the hubby!



I love everything about this picture!!  The colors, the smile, the flowerpot, the MAC!! You look beautiful!!


----------



## DoxieMom

Thetaaj said:


> After church, movie and hanging out with the hubby!


Love your bracelet!


----------



## kix55

Thetaaj said:


> After church, movie and hanging out with the hubby!



You look so lovely in this pic! what is the name of the purple MAC you're wearing? I love it!


----------



## Thetaaj

Thanks!  Thats RM Mac Daddy in Grape, foil embossed leather with gold hardware. I tracked this baby down, Mac Daddys are hard to find right now.


----------



## HavPlenty

Thetaaj said:


> After church, movie and hanging out with the hubby!


 

I love your MAC! Looks so cute on you.


----------



## HavPlenty

Thetaaj said:


> Thanks!  Thats RM Mac Daddy in Grape, foil embossed leather with gold hardware. I tracked this baby down, Mac Daddys are hard to find right now.


 
OH it's a Daddy! I didn't realize it in the pic. Very nice. I always thought they were an odd size. Looks perfect on you.


----------



## Thetaaj

I'm a rather substantial gal at 5'11 and blank lbs, so the bag is a bit dwarfed but it's perfect for me.  I have 2 macs and another Mac Daddy and I prefer the Mac Daddy. It's got a padded slot for my tablet and I can sneak a full bottle of water into the movies!  I posted a better pic below.


----------



## pennydreadful

Thetaaj said:


> I'm a rather substantial gal at 5'11 and blank lbs, so the bag is a bit dwarfed but it's perfect for me.  I have 2 macs and another Mac Daddy and I prefer the Mac Daddy. It's got a padded slot for my tablet and I can sneak a full bottle of water into the movies!  I posted a better pic below.



Yaaay tall girls!!  That's my height too! It looks perfect for you :nods:


----------



## Thetaaj

Haaaaay! :thumbup:


----------



## HavPlenty

Thetaaj said:


> I'm a rather substantial gal *at 5'11* and blank lbs, so the bag is a bit dwarfed but it's perfect for me. I have 2 macs and another Mac Daddy and I prefer the Mac Daddy. It's got a padded slot for my tablet and I can sneak a full bottle of water into the movies! I posted a better pic below.


 
Whoa. that's tall. You're almost a foot taller than me, lol.  I'm 5'1 but a little "hefty". The MAC Daddy never looked right on me. You wear it well.


----------



## rosebonbon21

With my olive green mac


----------



## quynh_1206

My RM Mini Mac in Almond and I.


----------



## HavPlenty

quynh_1206 said:


> My RM Mini Mac in Almond and I.


 
How cute. I have the almond mac. I see you're using without the chain.


----------



## DoxieMom

quynh_1206 said:


> My RM Mini Mac in Almond and I.


Cute shorts!!!


----------



## kix55

Wearing my all over BBW mam to dinner with friends.


----------



## pennydreadful

kix55 said:


> Wearing my all over BBW mam to dinner with friends.



That thudding sound you heard? Was my jaw hitting the floor.  That bag is SERIOUSLY hot!!! It looks so cool!!


----------



## kix55

pennydreadful said:


> That thudding sound you heard? Was my jaw hitting the floor.  That bag is SERIOUSLY hot!!! It looks so cool!!



lol thanks penny!! you have quite a nice collection yourself!


----------



## Thetaaj




----------



## quynh_1206

kix55 said:


> Wearing my all over BBW mam to dinner with friends.



I love the texture of your bag!


----------



## quynh_1206

DoxieMom said:


> Cute shorts!!!



Thanks, DoxieMom!


----------



## quynh_1206

HavPlenty said:


> How cute. I have the almond mac. I see you're using without the chain.



Thanks, HavPlenty! I do love the options with the removable chain.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

quynh_1206 said:


> My RM Mini Mac in Almond and I.



Love the whole outfit!!


----------



## HavPlenty

kix55 said:


> Wearing my all over BBW mam to dinner with friends.


 
Saw one of these lovelies on Bonanza. Before I could blink my eyes it was gone!
Very nice.


----------



## kiwishopper

kix55 said:


> Wearing my all over BBW mam to dinner with friends.



Look at those gorgeous weaving!!!! What a beautiful stunning bag!


----------



## kix55

HavPlenty said:


> Saw one of these lovelies on Bonanza. Before I could blink my eyes it was gone!
> Very nice.



there was another one on ebay recently that also got sold really quickly! lol



kiwishopper said:


> Look at those gorgeous weaving!!!! What a beautiful stunning bag!



thanks kiwi!


----------



## kix55

Purple haze zip mam keeping me company while I finally get around to cleaning my room


----------



## handbaghappy

Co


----------



## handbaghappy

handbaghappy said:


> View attachment 2261467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Co



Oops! Concert ready with my mint mini mac!


----------



## kaylenxo

handbaghappy said:


> View attachment 2261467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Co



Love the mint. Beautiful color!


----------



## pennydreadful

kix55 said:


> Purple haze zip mam keeping me company while I finally get around to cleaning my room



This bag is SO STUNNING!! Absolutely gorgeous (and I like that dress, too!!)


----------



## pennydreadful

handbaghappy said:


> View attachment 2261467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Co



This bag is just beyond adorable. Perfect for warm weather!! What a great pop of color


----------



## DoxieMom

handbaghappy said:


> View attachment 2261467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Co


Cute, cute, cute!!!  Love your shorts!


----------



## kiwishopper

handbaghappy said:


> View attachment 2261467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Co



This is sucha cutie bag! Love what you were wearing two! Pastel looks so good


----------



## pennydreadful

I took an awkward POV shot while I was waiting for the bus today! It was a little windy, so I'm trying to hold my shirt in place with my thumb ...  
And a "guts" shot for good measure!!


----------



## DoxieMom

pennydreadful said:


> I took an awkward POV shot while I was waiting for the bus today! It was a little windy, so I'm trying to hold my shirt in place with my thumb ...
> And a "guts" shot for good measure!!


What a neatly organized purse!  I desperately tried the whole pouch thing and couldn't remember what I put in which one.  So I gave up and it is back to the random free for all!  Oh well.  It suits me!


----------



## pennydreadful

DoxieMom said:


> What a neatly organized purse!  I desperately tried the whole pouch thing and couldn't remember what I put in which one.  So I gave up and it is back to the random free for all!  Oh well.  It suits me!



Thanks DoxieMom!  I have become absolutely obsessed with these pouches lately. Never used to use them, but they really help with organizing the Nikki


----------



## DoxieMom

pennydreadful said:


> Thanks DoxieMom!  I have become absolutely obsessed with these pouches lately. Never used to use them, but they really help with organizing the Nikki


It sure does look nice!  I may try the pouches again.  Too bad I can't label them myself!


----------



## KaseyHK

with Nikki you gotta use pouches/ smaller bags or you have to turn the bag upside down to find what you're looking for. i don't have a lot of stuff to put into the bag and Nikkis is supposed to look better when semi-stuffed. because of that, i rarely use my Nikkis 
the styles that i use most often are full-size MAC and MAM. the size is perfect for me.  oh, i forgot LoveLetter, which is also great


----------



## kix55

pennydreadful said:


> I took an awkward POV shot while I was waiting for the bus today! It was a little windy, so I'm trying to hold my shirt in place with my thumb ...
> And a "guts" shot for good measure!!



love the color combo of your outfit and nikki!! so summery!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Don't you love it when you find hidden treasures in your closet?  I forgot I had this.  I saw one at the store and then I remembered I had something similar.


----------



## HavPlenty

pennydreadful said:


> I took an awkward POV shot while I was waiting for the bus today! It was a little windy, so I'm trying to hold my shirt in place with my thumb ...
> And a "guts" shot for good measure!!


 
Love that bag and your pouches.


----------



## pennydreadful

kix55 said:


> love the color combo of your outfit and nikki!! so summery!!





HavPlenty said:


> Love that bag and your pouches.



Thanks ladies!!!  Kix, this is actually the most color I've worn in YEARS. The BF convinced me to get these brightly colored pants, and I was surprised by how much fun it is to wear colors other than grey!!


----------



## pennydreadful

HeartMyMJs said:


> Don't you love it when you find hidden treasures in your closet?  I forgot I had this.  I saw one at the store and then I remembered I had something similar.
> View attachment 2262244



Holy heels, I LOVE LOVE LOVE your shoes!! May I inquire as to who makes them?? What a great outfit!!


----------



## pennydreadful

DoxieMom said:


> It sure does look nice!  I may try the pouches again.  Too bad I can't label them myself!



I've found it's super helpful to have different leather textures on my Corys (Cories?). The new metallic silver feels way different from the teal, which in turn is distinctly smoother than the pebbly lilac. (Also, the silver one has pill bottles in it, so when in doubt, I just give the pouch a rattle ). Do give the pouches another shot!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

pennydreadful said:


> Holy heels, I LOVE LOVE LOVE your shoes!! May I inquire as to who makes them?? What a great outfit!!



Thanks!!!  I just got them from the Nordstrom anniversary sale.  They are by Halogen.


----------



## pennydreadful

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thanks!!!  I just got them from the Nordstrom anniversary sale.  They are by Halogen.



They are FABulous.  I'd better find some...


----------



## Thetaaj

OMG, the shoes!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

pennydreadful said:


> They are FABulous.  I'd better find some...



They have many more!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Thetaaj said:


> OMG, the shoes!



Thanks!!


----------



## HavPlenty

HeartMyMJs said:


> Don't you love it when you find hidden treasures in your closet?  I forgot I had this.  I saw one at the store and then I remembered I had something similar.
> View attachment 2262244


 
Good thing you didn't by another one!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

HavPlenty said:


> Good thing you didn't by another one!



I know!  I saw a tan one at TJ maxx.  So pretty too!  Luckily I pass!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

kiwishopper said:


> This is sucha cutie bag! Love what you were wearing two! Pastel looks so good



So pretty!


----------



## quynh_1206

HeartMyMJs said:


> Don't you love it when you find hidden treasures in your closet?  I forgot I had this.  I saw one at the store and then I remembered I had something similar.
> View attachment 2262244


 
I know it's about your bag, but those shoes! Gorgeous!


----------



## jenn805

kix55 said:


> Wearing my all over BBW mam to dinner with friends.


 
I love and want this bag


----------



## DoxieMom

HeartMyMJs said:


> Don't you love it when you find hidden treasures in your closet?  I forgot I had this.  I saw one at the store and then I remembered I had something similar.
> View attachment 2262244


Your shoes are to die for!


----------



## kiwishopper

pennydreadful said:


> I took an awkward POV shot while I was waiting for the bus today! It was a little windy, so I'm trying to hold my shirt in place with my thumb ...
> And a "guts" shot for good measure!!


 
The leather on your Nikki is....to die for...........


----------



## pennydreadful

kiwishopper said:


> The leather on your Nikki is....to die for...........



Thanks Kiwi!! It's starting to really soften up   I'm taking it on vacation (we leave for the beach tomorrow- SO excited) so I'm hoping that'll help it finish breaking in!! It is also considerably lighter than my eggplant Nikki, which makes it really comfortable to carry, but I can't wait till fall to use the purple one!!


----------



## DoxieMom

pennydreadful said:


> Thanks Kiwi!! It's starting to really soften up   I'm taking it on vacation (we leave for the beach tomorrow- SO excited) so I'm hoping that'll help it finish breaking in!! It is also considerably lighter than my eggplant Nikki, which makes it really comfortable to carry, but I can't wait till fall to use the purple one!!


Enjoy your time at the beach!  The closest I will be getting for a while is my aunt's pool!


----------



## pennydreadful

DoxieMom said:


> Enjoy your time at the beach!  The closest I will be getting for a while is my aunt's pool!



Oooh a pool sounds great!! Thanks for the well-wishes! (I'm hoping the water temp out near Boston will be warm enough to actually swim in. Just between you, me, and the internet- I went to serious DIY lengths to wax my shins in order to avoid the post-shaving saltwater burn that inevitably ruins my swimming experience, and I will be so sad if it was all for naught).


----------



## HeartMyMJs

HeartMyMJs said:


> So pretty!



Thanks!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

quynh_1206 said:


> I know it's about your bag, but those shoes! Gorgeous!



Thank you!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

DoxieMom said:


> Your shoes are to die for!



Thanks Doxie!!


----------



## HavPlenty

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thanks Doxie!!


 
LOL I meant to comment on those shoes but I got distracted by the fact your bag wasn't a MAC, lol. The shoes are cute.


----------



## DoxieMom

pennydreadful said:


> Oooh a pool sounds great!! Thanks for the well-wishes! (I'm hoping the water temp out near Boston will be warm enough to actually swim in. Just between you, me, and the internet- I went to serious DIY lengths to wax my shins in order to avoid the post-shaving saltwater burn that inevitably ruins my swimming experience, and I will be so sad if it was all for naught).


Lol!  It sure wouldn't bother me if I never had to shave or wax again!  The things we have to worry about as women....


----------



## HeartMyMJs

HavPlenty said:


> LOL I meant to comment on those shoes but I got distracted by the fact your bag wasn't a MAC, lol. The shoes are cute.



Haha!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Rocket_girl

pennydreadful said:


> i took an awkward pov shot while i was waiting for the bus today! It was a little windy, so i'm trying to hold my shirt in place with my thumb ...
> And a "guts" shot for good measure!!



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## gwendolen

Loving my new (to me) MAM!


----------



## Rocket_girl

gwendolen said:


> Loving my new (to me) MAM!
> View attachment 2266853



I love everything about this mod shot! Stunning!


----------



## Esquared72

I was about to change into my running gear and decided to sneak in a shot of me and Ms. Nikki. 
View attachment 2266905


----------



## kix55

gwendolen said:


> Loving my new (to me) MAM!
> View attachment 2266853



beautiful pic! love the mam and outfit!


----------



## HavPlenty

gwendolen said:


> Loving my new (to me) MAM!
> View attachment 2266853


 
Lovely!


----------



## HavPlenty

eehlers said:


> I was about to change into my running gear and decided to sneak in a shot of me and Ms. Nikki.
> View attachment 2266905


 
This Nikki is giving me life.


----------



## gwendolen

Rocket_girl said:


> I love everything about this mod shot! Stunning!





kix55 said:


> beautiful pic! love the mam and outfit!





HavPlenty said:


> Lovely!



Thanks gals!


----------



## Luba87

Date night with hubby yesterday. Love the edginess of this bag


----------



## Luba87

HeartMyMJs said:


> Don't you love it when you find hidden treasures in your closet?  I forgot I had this.  I saw one at the store and then I remembered I had something similar.
> View attachment 2262244


Awesome


----------



## knasarae

Hey ladies! *waves*. Been a while... trying to stick with this ban. But still wearing my lovely RM's all the time, I just usually forget to get a pic. Here's my black/gunmetal perforated 3-zip rocker. I hope this pic isn't too big, I'm on my phone lol.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Luba87 said:


> Awesome



Thanks!!


----------



## kiwishopper

knasarae said:


> Hey ladies! *waves*. Been a while... trying to stick with this ban. But still wearing my lovely RM's all the time, I just usually forget to get a pic. Here's my black/gunmetal perforated 3-zip rocker. I hope this pic isn't too big, I'm on my phone lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273832



Good to see you still rocking. Your RMs dear


----------



## Rocket_girl

knasarae said:


> Hey ladies! *waves*. Been a while... trying to stick with this ban. But still wearing my lovely RM's all the time, I just usually forget to get a pic. Here's my black/gunmetal perforated 3-zip rocker. I hope this pic isn't too big, I'm on my phone lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273832



Lol- looks familiar... hanging out in bag department, savoring the sweet scent of new leather... tempting self to break ban. I SO do that!!! Love your rocker &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## pennydreadful

knasarae said:


> Hey ladies! *waves*. Been a while... trying to stick with this ban. But still wearing my lovely RM's all the time, I just usually forget to get a pic. Here's my black/gunmetal perforated 3-zip rocker. I hope this pic isn't too big, I'm on my phone lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273832



Knas your arms look ahMAYzing!! I mean, the bag too obviously, but daaayum!! You look ready to kick butt!


----------



## kix55

Black all-over basketweave MAM accompanying me on a trip to Radio City Music Hall.


----------



## Rocket_girl

Birthday Cupid!


----------



## knasarae

kiwishopper said:


> Good to see you still rocking. Your RMs dear


 
Yep they are staples!! I never go too long without carrying one.



Rocket_girl said:


> Lol- looks familiar... hanging out in bag department, savoring the sweet scent of new leather... tempting self to break ban. I SO do that!!! Love your rocker &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;


 
Ha ha, yes I managed to survive!  



pennydreadful said:


> Knas your arms look ahMAYzing!! I mean, the bag too obviously, but daaayum!! You look ready to kick butt!



Aw thanks!! I've been working hard to get the gunz back in order for the summer lol.



Rocket_girl said:


> Birthday Cupid!
> 
> View attachment 2276132


 
Gorgeous!! What color is it?  With the effect I'm not sure if black or dark green?


----------



## pennydreadful

Hi everyone! Just got back from a trip to Boston, and I think I may have finally broken in that almond Nikki... I used her as my carry-on, and I was blown away by the sheer amount of junk I can carry around with me! (including a pink parasol I purchased in Chinatown, in an effort to combat the heat). Please forgive the sweatiness and the sunburn! I blurred out my friend's face for privacy, but from the looks of it I probably should have blurred mine as well and saved you all the sight of my heatwave disaster


----------



## Sparklybags

I haven't stopped by here in a while but I've been carrying my MAC again lately!


----------



## Rocket_girl

pennydreadful said:


> Hi everyone! Just got back from a trip to Boston, and I think I may have finally broken in that almond Nikki... I used her as my carry-on, and I was blown away by the sheer amount of junk I can carry around with me! (including a pink parasol I purchased in Chinatown, in an effort to combat the heat). Please forgive the sweatiness and the sunburn! I blurred out my friend's face for privacy, but from the looks of it I probably should have blurred mine as well and saved you all the sight of my heatwave disaster
> View attachment 2276839



Penny- LOVE this pic! Dress, specs, Nikki, BFF, and view (Top of the Pru?)... adorable!


----------



## pennydreadful

Rocket_girl said:


> Penny- LOVE this pic! Dress, specs, Nikki, BFF, and view (Top of the Pru?)... adorable!



Thanks so much, Rocket!! And great eye; we were absolutely at the top of the Prudential!  The bar/restaurant is called the Top of the Hub (I think?) and we weren't really aware that it was slightly more swanky than we were  We spent the obligatory money on an overpriced drink and then booked it out of there.  Gorgeous cupid, by the way!!


----------



## beachgirl38

knasarae said:


> Hey ladies! *waves*. Been a while... trying to stick with this ban. But still wearing my lovely RM's all the time, I just usually forget to get a pic. Here's my black/gunmetal perforated 3-zip rocker. I hope this pic isn't too big, I'm on my phone lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273832




We miss you here knas!  Thanks for the pic - good to see you looking beautiful as always with your RMs.   I am down to 2, but still love the 2 I have.  I am on a ban too - got very carried away the past year!


----------



## beachgirl38

Sparklybags said:


> I haven't stopped by here in a while but I've been carrying my MAC again lately!



Love it!!  Love the color, the whole outfit!


----------



## beachgirl38

Rocket_girl said:


> Birthday Cupid!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276132



Happy Birthday Rocket Girl!



pennydreadful said:


> Hi everyone! Just got back from a trip to Boston, and I think I may have finally broken in that almond Nikki... I used her as my carry-on, and I was blown away by the sheer amount of junk I can carry around with me! (including a pink parasol I purchased in Chinatown, in an effort to combat the heat). Please forgive the sweatiness and the sunburn! I blurred out my friend's face for privacy, but from the looks of it I probably should have blurred mine as well and saved you all the sight of my heatwave disaster
> View attachment 2276839



Gorgeous - love the almond nikki on you!


----------



## pennydreadful

beachgirl38 said:


> Happy Birthday Rocket Girl!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous - love the almond nikki on you!



Thanks beachgirl38!!  you're too sweet!!


----------



## Sparklybags

beachgirl38 said:


> Love it!!  Love the color, the whole outfit!



Thank You


----------



## Bethblas84

Wearing my RM MAB mini here in this photo from my Instagram @bethanybflores


----------



## Kissingenue

My lovely Romeo and I, off to work!


----------



## knasarae

pennydreadful said:


> Hi everyone! Just got back from a trip to Boston, and I think I may have finally broken in that almond Nikki... I used her as my carry-on, and I was blown away by the sheer amount of junk I can carry around with me! (including a pink parasol I purchased in Chinatown, in an effort to combat the heat). Please forgive the sweatiness and the sunburn! I blurred out my friend's face for privacy, but from the looks of it I probably should have blurred mine as well and saved you all the sight of my heatwave disaster
> View attachment 2276839


 
Nice! Almond is such a great color!



Sparklybags said:


> I haven't stopped by here in a while but I've been carrying my MAC again lately!


 
Ugh, I love this color!



beachgirl38 said:


> We miss you here knas! Thanks for the pic - good to see you looking beautiful as always with your RMs. I am down to 2, but still love the 2 I have. I am on a ban too - got very carried away the past year!


 
I know what you mean, I don't spend too much time in here because every time I do I see another bag I want!



bethanybflores said:


> Wearing my RM MAB mini here in this photo from my Instagram @bethanybflores
> View attachment 2278894


 
Very cool pic!


----------



## pennydreadful

Kissingenue said:


> My lovely Romeo and I, off to work!



What a beautiful picture!! Very very pretty  How do you like the Romeo? It's so gorgeous!! I may have to add one to the list...


----------



## pennydreadful

bethanybflores said:


> Wearing my RM MAB mini here in this photo from my Instagram @bethanybflores
> View attachment 2278894



I LOVE your outfit!!  That MAM is the perfect complement to the clothes; it looks so edgy, but still elegant.  The gold hw on the leather is stunning!!


----------



## just1morebag

Is this bag ok for a 50 yr old??....I sure hope so cause its my first cupid & I &#9829; her!!!!


----------



## DoxieMom

just1morebag said:


> Is this bag ok for a 50 yr old??....I sure hope so cause its my first cupid & I &#9829; her!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2280431
> View attachment 2280432


I would sure say so!!!  You look AMAZING!!!  I love your jeans!  I don't think there is an age limit to bags at all.  I think it is all in how you carry your bag.  Carry it with confidence, and you could be any age- that is my opinion!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

bethanybflores said:


> Wearing my RM MAB mini here in this photo from my Instagram @bethanybflores
> View attachment 2278894


 


Kissingenue said:


> My lovely Romeo and I, off to work!


 
Gorgeous!!!



just1morebag said:


> Is this bag ok for a 50 yr old??....I sure hope so cause its my first cupid & I &#9829; her!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2280431
> View attachment 2280432


 
Yes you rock!!!


----------



## Kissingenue

pennydreadful said:


> What a beautiful picture!! Very very pretty  How do you like the Romeo? It's so gorgeous!! I may have to add one to the list...



Thanks!!! I absolutely LOVE the Romeo! Its roomy and structured enough for work, and I bring him out to play as well. I've got a couple of MACs, MABs and MAMs, but I personally love my Romeo the best. Its more than a year old and i dont take care of my bags, but it is still gorgeous! Buy!!!


----------



## Kissingenue

just1morebag said:


> Is this bag ok for a 50 yr old??....I sure hope so cause its my first cupid & I &#9829; her!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2280431
> View attachment 2280432



You're 50?! You are such an inspiration!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; the Cupid on you!!


----------



## NikkiRenae

Sparklybags said:


> I haven't stopped by here in a while but I've been carrying my MAC again lately!



Gorgeous! What color is this Mac?


----------



## dolali

just1morebag said:


> Is this bag ok for a 50 yr old??....I sure hope so cause its my first cupid & I &#9829; her!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2280431
> View attachment 2280432



YES! I love it on you! I am also looking at cupid and your pics are making me like it more and more! I love the color and HW combo! You look gorgeous and so very chic and modern.


----------



## kaits33

I've been away from TPF for a bit but I wore my new taupe mini MAC out tonight.


----------



## kiwishopper

kaits33 said:


> I've been away from TPF for a bit but I wore my new taupe mini MAC out tonight.
> View attachment 2280761



You look beautiful hope you have fun!


----------



## sdkitty

just1morebag said:


> Is this bag ok for a 50 yr old??....I sure hope so cause its my first cupid & I &#9829; her!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2280431
> View attachment 2280432


 
looks great on you


----------



## DoxieMom

kaits33 said:


> I've been away from TPF for a bit but I wore my new taupe mini MAC out tonight.
> View attachment 2280761


Beautiful dress!


----------



## just1morebag

DoxieMom said:


> I would sure say so!!!  You look AMAZING!!!  I love your jeans!  I don't think there is an age limit to bags at all.  I think it is all in how you carry your bag.  Carry it with confidence, and you could be any age- that is my opinion!


I agree,,, im going with that!!! Thanx!!



HeartMyMJs said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you rock!!!


 Thanx



Kissingenue said:


> You're 50?! You are such an inspiration!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; the Cupid on you!!


Thank you K!!! 


dolali said:


> YES! I love it on you! I am also looking at cupid and your pics are making me like it more and more! I love the color and HW combo! You look gorgeous and so very chic and modern.


i love it too!!! you will love it!!! so versitle and carries alot!



sdkitty said:


> looks great on you


Thanx sd!!


----------



## HavPlenty

bethanybflores said:


> Wearing my RM MAB mini here in this photo from my Instagram @bethanybflores
> View attachment 2278894


 
What is that shoulder strap? I don't think I've seen the style before. Looks good! Can you post a full pic of the bag if you're able?

Thanks


----------



## HavPlenty

just1morebag said:


> Is this bag ok for a 50 yr old??....I sure hope so cause its my first cupid & I &#9829; her!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2280431
> View attachment 2280432


 
That looks great on you. The Cupid is a good looking bag.


----------



## just1morebag

HavPlenty said:


> That looks great on you. The Cupid is a good looking bag.



Thanks HP!!


----------



## FlipFlopgal

Running errands with my RM Raspberry 
Mam she's so pretty


----------



## just1morebag

FlipFlopgal said:


> View attachment 2284095
> 
> Running errands with my RM Raspberry
> Mam she's so pretty



Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## FlipFlopgal

just1morebag said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!



Thank you! I just love her&#128525;


----------



## HeartMyMJs

kaits33 said:


> I've been away from TPF for a bit but I wore my new taupe mini MAC out tonight.
> View attachment 2280761


 
Love it!



FlipFlopgal said:


> View attachment 2284095
> 
> Running errands with my RM Raspberry
> Mam she's so pretty


 
Your bag is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sparklybags

Hanging  out with the queen at Windsor Castle with my MAC!


----------



## Esquared72

Red Nikki and I are having a lovely staycation day today. It's icky and rainy out, so giving my bags a spa day today. Let the leather fabulosity commence! 
View attachment 2285026


----------



## pennydreadful

eehlers said:


> Red Nikki and I are having a lovely staycation day today. It's icky and rainy out, so giving my bags a spa day today. Let the leather fabulosity commence!
> View attachment 2285026



Looove this!! What a pretty color!


----------



## pennydreadful

Sparklybags said:


> Hanging  out with the queen at Windsor Castle with my MAC!



Adorable outfit!! The bag and dress look fabulous together!


----------



## pennydreadful

FlipFlopgal said:


> View attachment 2284095
> 
> Running errands with my RM Raspberry
> Mam she's so pretty



Uuuggghhh this color SLAYS me. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Sparklybags

pennydreadful said:


> Adorable outfit!! The bag and dress look fabulous together!



Thanks lady!!!


----------



## thedseer

knasarae said:


> Hey ladies! *waves*. Been a while... trying to stick with this ban. But still wearing my lovely RM's all the time, I just usually forget to get a pic. Here's my black/gunmetal perforated 3-zip rocker. I hope this pic isn't too big, I'm on my phone lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273832



hi knas! good to see your mod shots again  love your rocker!


----------



## knasarae

thedseer said:


> hi knas! good to see your mod shots again  love your rocker!


 
Hey!!! And thanks


----------



## knasarae

just1morebag said:


> Is this bag ok for a 50 yr old??....I sure hope so cause its my first cupid & I &#9829; her!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2280431
> View attachment 2280432


 
Yes honey!!!!



kaits33 said:


> I've been away from TPF for a bit but I wore my new taupe mini MAC out tonight.
> View attachment 2280761


 
Very nice!



Sparklybags said:


> Hanging out with the queen at Windsor Castle with my MAC!


 
Enjoy!



eehlers said:


> Red Nikki and I are having a lovely staycation day today. It's icky and rainy out, so giving my bags a spa day today. Let the leather fabulosity commence!
> View attachment 2285026


 
Beautiful!


----------



## beachgirl38

kaits33 said:


> I've been away from TPF for a bit but I wore my new taupe mini MAC out tonight.
> View attachment 2280761



You look so beautiful!!  I love your mini mac - looks perfect with your outfit.  I was on vacation for the past week - catching up on TPF too!


----------



## beesaunt

kaits33 said:


> I've been away from TPF for a bit but I wore my new taupe mini MAC out tonight.
> View attachment 2280761



Great dress!


----------



## beesaunt

Me, my friend and my Maria! Love this bag sooo much!


----------



## kiwishopper

beesaunt said:


> Me, my friend and my Maria! Love this bag sooo much!



You both are so pretty! Love your smile and that uber haute couture RM is gorgeous!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

beesaunt said:


> Me, my friend and my Maria! Love this bag sooo much!


 
Love it!!!


----------



## chloe_

I love your cream 5 zip!!!!


----------



## chloe_

Large affair!


----------



## chloe_

Bubble gum swing!


----------



## pennydreadful

chloe_ said:


> Large affair!



 This bag is STUNNING on you!! Looks great!!


----------



## chloe_

Thanks !!


----------



## kiwishopper

chloe_ said:


> Large affair!



That is such a beautiful mint colour!!


----------



## beesaunt

kiwishopper said:


> You both are so pretty! Love your smile and that uber haute couture RM is gorgeous!!





HeartMyMJs said:


> Love it!!!



Thank you! Got it for 70% off at the Rack - was super-excited! I'd been drooling over it for a year...


----------



## Snugbugnyc

beesaunt said:


> Me, my friend and my Maria! Love this bag sooo much!


oh how pretty!  and look at you!  So pretty too!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

I love Rebecca Minkoff! 

*My favorites.* 

*M.A.C. Mini *in Black, Grey < my Mom took this one from me!  ... and Pink













*M.A.C. in brown and Mint*


----------



## FASHION ChALET

The one my Mom kept (M..A.C. Mini in Grey)





*Mint *again-





and these as well 

*Raffia Tote*





*Orange Swing*


----------



## dolali

FASHION ChALET said:


> The one my Mom kept (M..A.C. Mini in Grey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mint *again-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these as well
> 
> *Raffia Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Orange Swing*



Love all your bags but the swing is stunning! Great pics!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Thank you!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

FASHION ChALET said:


> The one my Mom kept (M..A.C. Mini in Grey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mint *again-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these as well
> 
> *Raffia Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Orange Swing*


 
Your pictures are beautiful.  You look like a model or celebrity in your pictures.   Good job!  The pictures make me want to run to store and buy those bags.


----------



## FASHION ChALET

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Your pictures are beautiful.  You look like a model or celebrity in your pictures.   Good job!  The pictures make me want to run to store and buy those bags.



Wow, thanks! 

I take the photos for my fashion blog (see my signature.)


----------



## HavPlenty

Very nice FASHION ChALET. Lovely bags and lovely pics. Well done.


----------



## KaseyHK

:coolpics: did you submit your photos to the RM model contest? sure win!



FASHION ChALET said:


> I love Rebecca Minkoff!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

HavPlenty said:


> Very nice FASHION ChALET. Lovely bags and lovely pics. Well done.



Thank you 







KaseyHK said:


> :coolpics: did you submit your photos to the RM model contest? sure win!



Thanks  Where? I would love to try...


----------



## KaseyHK

FASHION ChALET said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks  Where? I would love to try...


more info about the contest: http://rebeccaminkoff.tumblr.com/submit

it closed on 28th July, unfortunately. i thought you took these photos for this contest.


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Thanks, will check it out anyway !  ^


----------



## beachgirl38

Sand mini zip mac


----------



## kiwishopper

beachgirl38 said:


> Sand mini zip mac
> 
> View attachment 2299468



Such a cool light link colour and is that a fairy or a gymnast on your phone cover?


----------



## beachgirl38

kiwishopper said:


> Such a cool light link colour and is that a fairy or a gymnast on your phone cover?



The phone cover is a swimming lady from anthropologie - it fits the i phone 4 - I love it!


----------



## st.love

Black Mini Mac at the John Mayer concert this weekend


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Cute skirt ^  Anthropologie?

Have and Love that bag!!


----------



## st.love

FASHION ChALET said:


> Cute skirt ^  Anthropologie?
> 
> Have and Love that bag!!



It's actually from target! : )


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Ooh thanks  ^


----------



## kaits33

kiwishopper said:


> You look beautiful hope you have fun!



Thank you! It was fun.  it was an outdoor benefit for a hospital.


----------



## kaits33

beachgirl38 said:


> You look so beautiful!!  I love your mini mac - looks perfect with your outfit.  I was on vacation for the past week - catching up on TPF too!



Thanks! Although the leather is not TDF, it is a great grab and go kind of bag and it's versatile
too. I have been away from TPF for awhile because I've been really busy, but hoping to catch up more soon! Hope you had a nice vacation!


----------



## kaits33

DoxieMom said:


> Beautiful dress!



Thanks


----------



## Ms.Qi

st.love said:


> Black Mini Mac at the John Mayer concert this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2301095



lovely outfit and the bag looks really nice on you  I have it and love it!


----------



## Esquared72

My BBW MAM is finding her zen this morning with the help of the Namaste Turtle who lives in my office.


----------



## HavPlenty

eehlers said:


> My BBW MAM is finding her zen this morning with the help of the Namaste Turtle who lives in my office.


 
LOL That is awesome.


----------



## TaraP

st.love said:


> Black Mini Mac at the John Mayer concert this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2301095



You look amazing! Hope you had a nice time....



eehlers said:


> My BBW MAM is finding her zen this morning with the help of the Namaste Turtle who lives in my office.



Gorgeous! I have always loved the Made in NYC BBW with the green zipper track.. That is such a great pic and beautiful MAM!


----------



## Swtshan7

Mac daddy in "freesia"


----------



## TaraP

I had my DH put together something I purchased online with a mirror on 1 side and shelves for my bags on the other. 
Once together Bruno and 1 of my MAMs wanted to check out the shelves.


----------



## bmatencio

TaraP said:


> I had my DH put together something I purchased online with a mirror on 1 side and shelves for my bags on the other.
> Once together Bruno and 1 of my MAMs wanted to check out the shelves.



Bruno is so cute!!! Where did you find the shelves? This would be perfect for my closet!


----------



## TaraP

bmatencio said:


> Bruno is so cute!!! Where did you find the shelves? This would be perfect for my closet!



Thanks so much! That piece is actually a full length mirror that swivels and the back portion is the shelves... Definitely not good for a closet but I do recommend this Allen & Roth closet shelving tower.. I have it in my closet and it's amazing...


----------



## Esquared72

TaraP said:


> I had my DH put together something I purchased online with a mirror on 1 side and shelves for my bags on the other.
> Once together Bruno and 1 of my MAMs wanted to check out the shelves.



OMG!!! That is the most precious thing that I've ever seen.  Love.


----------



## Ms.Qi

TaraP said:


> I had my DH put together something I purchased online with a mirror on 1 side and shelves for my bags on the other.
> Once together Bruno and 1 of my MAMs wanted to check out the shelves.




so cute


----------



## bmatencio

TaraP said:


> Thanks so much! That piece is actually a full length mirror that swivels and the back portion is the shelves... Definitely not good for a closet but I do recommend this Allen & Roth closet shelving tower.. I have it in my closet and it's amazing...



Thanks!!


----------



## kiwishopper

eehlers said:


> My BBW MAM is finding her zen this morning with the help of the Namaste Turtle who lives in my office.



What an awesome MAM! Next thing to do would be yoga lol


----------



## HeartMyMJs

TaraP said:


> I had my DH put together something I purchased online with a mirror on 1 side and shelves for my bags on the other.
> Once together Bruno and 1 of my MAMs wanted to check out the shelves.



Too cute!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Here is my black 5 zip with gunmetal hw.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Another one...


----------



## Esquared72

HeartMyMJs said:


> Another one...
> 
> View attachment 2305601



Love the bag, but damn girl...those shoes are HOT!!!


----------



## pursegrl12

eehlers said:


> Love the bag, but damn girl...those shoes are HOT!!!



yes!!!! what shoes are they????


----------



## HeartMyMJs

eehlers said:


> Love the bag, but damn girl...those shoes are HOT!!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

pursegrl12 said:


> yes!!!! what shoes are they????



They are by Zara


----------



## TaraP

eehlers said:


> OMG!!! That is the most precious thing that I've ever seen.  Love.





Ms.Qi said:


> so cute





HeartMyMJs said:


> Too cute!!!



Bruno says Thank you!


----------



## TaraP

HeartMyMJs said:


> Another one...
> 
> View attachment 2305601



You look HOTT! Great outfit.. Love the GM 5 zip and those shoes are killer!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

TaraP said:


> You look HOTT! Great outfit.. Love the GM 5 zip and those shoes are killer!


 
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Luba87

Really cute outfit @heartmymj!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Luba87 said:


> Really cute outfit @heartmymj!



Thanks!!!


----------



## HavPlenty

Swtshan7 said:


> Mac daddy in "freesia"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2304971


 
Love this color! Looks nice on you.


----------



## HavPlenty

TaraP said:


> I had my DH put together something I purchased online with a mirror on 1 side and shelves for my bags on the other.
> Once together Bruno and 1 of my MAMs wanted to check out the shelves.


 
Aw so cute!


----------



## HavPlenty

HeartMyMJs said:


> Here is my black 5 zip with gunmetal hw.
> View attachment 2305596


 
Lookin' Good as usual. I really like those bags.

I do love all the zippers and the fringe. Very cool looking bag.


----------



## Esquared72

Me 'n Mac Daddy.


----------



## HavPlenty

eehlers said:


> Me 'n Mac Daddy.


 
Looks nice! Mac Daddy is getting pretty popular.


----------



## selketkrb

eehlers said:


> Me 'n Mac Daddy.



Looks great! MAC Daddy is so versatile.


----------



## kiwishopper

eehlers said:


> Me 'n Mac Daddy.



You are rocking the Daddy lol (oops that sounds kinda weird)


----------



## Esquared72

kiwishopper said:


> You are rocking the Daddy lol (oops that sounds kinda weird)



LOL!!  Gee...thanks.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Me with my Rebecca Minkoff Camouflage Toki Tote.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

HeartMyMJs said:


> Another one...
> 
> View attachment 2305601


 
Cute outfit and purse!


----------



## likebags

Me and the wine darling.


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Me and my hot pink M.A.C. Mini


----------



## jadeaymanalac

FASHION ChALET said:


> Me and my hot pink M.A.C. Mini



Awesome photo  love the hot pink gorgeous


----------



## FASHION ChALET

jadeaymanalac said:


> Awesome photo  love the hot pink gorgeous



Thank you!!


----------



## Luba87

HeartMyMJs said:


> Another one...
> 
> View attachment 2305601


 
I love those shoes... I'm supposed to be on a "ban" with pointed pumps because I have way too many, but these are to die for. Are they the same ones as : 

http://www.zara.com/ca/en/woman/shoes/pointed-vamp-shoe-c269191p1294191.html


----------



## Luba87

I took my mini 5 zip on a trip to the UK. Here are a few pics "in action". It's so perfect for travelling


----------



## kiwishopper

Luba87 said:


> I took my mini 5 zip on a trip to the UK. Here are a few pics "in action". It's so perfect for travelling



Gorgeous! Looks like this is the perfect little bag for travelling


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Luba87 said:


> I took my mini 5 zip on a trip to the UK. Here are a few pics "in action". It's so perfect for travelling


 
Love it!!


----------



## Esquared72

Much less glamorous than the other fabulous shots in this thread, but here's my new Cupid and I, getting ready for work (a bag is not officially part of the fold until I post a mod shot when my hair is wet  ).


----------



## JennyErin

eehlers said:


> Much less glamorous than the other fabulous shots in this thread, but here's my new Cupid and I, getting ready for work (a bag is not officially part of the fold until I post a mod shot when my hair is wet  ).


 
Eehlers I love that bag!!!


----------



## JennyErin

likebags said:


> Me and the wine darling.


 
Its so nice to see one of these in action again! Gorgeous bag! It looks great on you too!


----------



## JennyErin

I haven't posted to this thread in ages, but here is my Noir Nikki in action today.


----------



## FASHION ChALET

^ LOVE that!!  reminds me of Alexander Wang


----------



## HavPlenty

JennyErin said:


> I haven't posted to this thread in ages, but here is my Noir Nikki in action today.


 
Gorgeous! Love the leather and the hardware. Love the Nikki bag. Looks nice.


----------



## HavPlenty

Luba87 said:


> I took my mini 5 zip on a trip to the UK. Here are a few pics "in action". It's so perfect for travelling


 
This is cute.


----------



## JennyErin

FASHION ChALET said:


> ^ LOVE that!!  reminds me of Alexander Wang


 
Me too actually! Must be that luxious lambskin leather!!


----------



## Esquared72

JennyErin said:


> Eehlers I love that bag!!!



Thanks JE!  I think I'm an official Cupid convert.  I'm really liking this bag!


----------



## Esquared72

JennyErin said:


> I haven't posted to this thread in ages, but here is my Noir Nikki in action today.



Wow!!   Can I pet it?  That's a seriously stunning Nikki.


----------



## FASHION ChALET

JennyErin said:


> Me too actually! Must be that luxious lambskin leather!!



Yes, I want!!


----------



## monovv

I got my first RM mini 5zip in baby blue, but it looks more like green


----------



## JennyErin

monovv said:


> I got my first RM mini 5zip in baby blue, but it looks more like green


 
It looks blue to me, I love the 5zip!


----------



## JennyErin

FASHION ChALET said:


> Yes, I want!!


 


eehlers said:


> Wow!!   Can I pet it?  That's a seriously stunning Nikki.


 


HavPlenty said:


> Gorgeous! Love the leather and the hardware. Love the Nikki bag. Looks nice.


 
Thank you all so much!! She is definitely the most huggable bag in my whole collection


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi Ladies,
How are you?


----------



## kiwishopper

travelerscloset said:


> Hi Ladies,
> How are you?



Missing seeing your fabulous selfie and RMs


----------



## HavPlenty

travelerscloset said:


> Hi Ladies,
> How are you?


 
Welcome back stranger!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you lovely friend! Missing everyone too! 
I love your blog & IG &#9829;&#9829;&#9829; !



kiwishopper said:


> Missing seeing your fabulous selfie and RMs


----------



## KaseyHK

travelerscloset said:


> Hi Ladies,
> How are you?


gorgeous as always! love and miss your mod shots


----------



## sophiebed

Me and my brand new MAB mini tote, heading out to run some errands.


----------



## thedseer

sophiebed said:


> Me and my brand new MAB mini tote, heading out to run some errands.
> View attachment 2333166



Looks great!


----------



## kiwishopper

Red large Affair off to lunch today


----------



## llaga22

My Kerry pouch after morning mass. Have a wonderful night everyone.


----------



## sophiebed

thedseer said:


> Looks great!



Thank you!


----------



## travelerscloset

Tight hug to you both! 


HavPlenty said:


> Welcome back stranger!





KaseyHK said:


> gorgeous as always! love and miss your mod shots


----------



## OverAnalyst

Ignore my messy bed; getting ready for date night can be a messy process.  me with my lavender MAM.


----------



## JennyErin

OverAnalyst said:


> Ignore my messy bed; getting ready for date night can be a messy process.  me with my lavender MAM.


 
Love that color!


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> Hi Ladies,
> How are you?


 
Look who's back with their RMs in action! Gorgeous as always Travelers!! Hope you are doing wonderful!


----------



## JennyErin

sophiebed said:


> Me and my brand new MAB mini tote, heading out to run some errands.
> View attachment 2333166


 
This bag is so cute! I am torn between getting it and my desire for small crossbody bags to have a zip top closure. Looks great on you though! 



kiwishopper said:


> Red large Affair off to lunch today


 
Love that large affair Kiwi! You always rock that bag so well!


----------



## JennyErin

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 2334170
> 
> 
> My Kerry pouch after morning mass. Have a wonderful night everyone.


 
Love all the black dresses! I have never thought to use a pouch as a clutch, but it looks perfect!


----------



## sophiebed

JennyErin said:


> This bag is so cute! I am torn between getting it and my desire for small crossbody bags to have a zip top closure. Looks great on you though!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## kiwishopper

JennyErin said:


> This bag is so cute! I am torn between getting it and my desire for small crossbody bags to have a zip top closure. Looks great on you though!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that large affair Kiwi! You always rock that bag so well!



Thank you Jenny! You are always so kind


----------



## Ellapretty

Received my first Minkoff bag - the Mini MAC in Almond:


----------



## Luba87

Ellapretty said:


> Received my first Minkoff bag - the Mini MAC in Almond:


 

I love this! Great choice for a mini mac colour.  I've seen your blog before, it's very cute!


----------



## KaseyHK

Ellapretty said:


> Received my first Minkoff bag - the Mini MAC in Almond:


:coolpics: welcome to the RM lovers club!


----------



## HavPlenty

Ellapretty said:


> Received my first Minkoff bag - the Mini MAC in Almond:


 
Looks cute! Love the pants.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ellapretty said:


> Received my first Minkoff bag - the Mini MAC in Almond:


 
Love it Ella!!


----------



## Ellapretty

Luba87 said:


> I love this! Great choice for a mini mac colour.  I've seen your blog before, it's very cute!



Awww thanks - glad you like my blog 



KaseyHK said:


> :coolpics: welcome to the RM lovers club!



I've been wanting a RM forever - so happy to be part of the club 



HavPlenty said:


> Looks cute! Love the pants.



Thanks! They're from GAP...I'd been looking for a good pair of camo skinnies for ages!



HeartMyMJs said:


> Love it Ella!!



Thanks lovely


----------



## kiwishopper

Anyone else here still owns a Covet? (here is my in leopard)


----------



## travelerscloset

^Lovely as always kiwi


----------



## HeartMyMJs

kiwishopper said:


> Anyone else here still owns a Covet? (here is my in leopard)


 
Great outfit!!


----------



## kiwishopper

travelerscloset said:


> ^Lovely as always kiwi



Thanks girls!! That's so sweet of you


----------



## kiwishopper

HeartMyMJs said:


> Great outfit!!



I appreciate it


----------



## HavPlenty

kiwishopper said:


> Anyone else here still owns a Covet? (here is my in leopard)


 
Love the sneakers! They look so comfy.

Bag is cute too from what I can tell.  The bag is really cute too.


----------



## kiwishopper

HavPlenty said:


> Love the sneakers! They look so comfy.
> 
> Bag is cute too from what I can tell.  The bag is really cute too.



Thanks! Sneakers are by Ash and yes they are comfy


----------



## travelerscloset

last weekend's outfit... with plum MAB...


----------



## JennyErin

travelerscloset said:


> last weekend's outfit... with plum MAB...


 
Travelers, gorgeous pic! The Plum MAB and your arm party are both amaze!!!!!



kiwishopper said:


> Anyone else here still owns a Covet? (here is my in leopard)


 
I still love that Covet, and it looks fantastic on you Kiwi! Was the cheetah a calf hair?


----------



## JennyErin

Ellapretty said:


> Received my first Minkoff bag - the Mini MAC in Almond:


 
Ugggg, I have been trying to talk myself out of buying a Mini MAC, because I am trying to use the bags I have, but my goodness you make it so hard to say no to one! She looks so perfect on you!!


----------



## HavPlenty

travelerscloset said:


> last weekend's outfit... with plum MAB...


 
Ooh that looks dark and chewy.


----------



## kiwishopper

JennyErin said:


> Travelers, gorgeous pic! The Plum MAB and your arm party are both amaze!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I still love that Covet, and it looks fantastic on you Kiwi! Was the cheetah a calf hair?



Yap Jenny


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> Yap Jenny


 
How is the calf hair holding up? I always wanted a cheetah MAM, but was worried there would be too much wear to the calf hair.


----------



## kiwishopper

Code:
	






JennyErin said:


> How is the calf hair holding up? I always wanted a cheetah MAM, but was worried there would be too much wear to the calf hair.



I have my for over two years now and it has been no problem at all! I don't use it everyday mostly during autumn and winter only and I tend to change my bag every week ish. Hope this helps


----------



## JennyErin

kiwishopper said:


> I have my for over two years now and it has been no problem at all! I don't use it everyday mostly during autumn and winter only and I tend to change my bag every week ish. Hope this helps


 
Thanks Kiwi!


----------



## rosebonbon21

Taking my MAC out on my Hongkong trip


----------



## JennyErin

rosebonbon21 said:


> Taking my MAC out on my Hongkong trip


 
Love the color!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

rosebonbon21 said:


> Taking my MAC out on my Hongkong trip


 
Lovely!!  Nice color!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

rosebonbon21 said:


> Taking my MAC out on my Hongkong trip



What color is that? I love it!


----------



## rosebonbon21

LoveMyMarc said:


> What color is that? I love it!



Thank you! I'm not sure what it's called but it's olive green-ish from the year 2012.. and the leather is quite different from the other MACs I've seen..


----------



## PuccaNGaru

my first Mini Mac and my first RM. Love this!!!


----------



## KaseyHK

PuccaNGaru said:


> View attachment 2369298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first Mini Mac and my first RM. Love this!!!


congrats and welcome to this forum!! what is the color of your mini MAC?


----------



## rockstarmish

travelerscloset said:


> Hi Ladies,
> How are you?


Gorgeous! I especially love your Debbie Harry top!!


----------



## JennyErin

PuccaNGaru said:


> View attachment 2369298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first Mini Mac and my first RM. Love this!!!


 
Welcome to the RM club! She looks so cute on you!!


----------



## sophiebed

Date night with my MAB mini tote.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *JennyErin*!  I'm in the arm party phase now, lol... can't get enough of 'em 


JennyErin said:


> Travelers, gorgeous pic! The Plum MAB and your arm party are both amaze!!!!!


 

It is* HavPlenty*! I love it to pieces 


HavPlenty said:


> Ooh that looks dark and chewy.


 

Thanks *rockstarmish* One of my fave top, too!


rockstarmish said:


> Gorgeous! I especially love your Debbie Harry top!!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

I 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
am obsessed with this bag! Running errands today.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

double chained. First time wearing it like this...not bad!


----------



## JennyErin

PuccaNGaru said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2378728
> View attachment 2378729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am obsessed with this bag! Running errands today.


 
I love this outfit! And your bag too


----------



## rockstarmish

out with the bf


----------



## msd_bags

It's a holiday here today, a time to remember our dearly departed. In the memorial park with my Circle Quilt Swing.


----------



## schmurse

eehlers said:


> Much less glamorous than the other fabulous shots in this thread, but here's my new Cupid and I, getting ready for work (a bag is not officially part of the fold until I post a mod shot when my hair is wet  ).



How are you liking the cupid? I have to send my one and only MAM back so I'm trying to figure out what to get with my refund.... MAM or Cupid? Decisions, decisions....


----------



## msd_bags

Not really sure if the bag and shoes matched but somehow I didn't want to wear another bag. I really love this Sand MAM!


----------



## Luba87

rockstarmish said:


> out with the bf


 
I love this colour! Which one is it?


----------



## Luba87

msd_bags said:


> Not really sure if the bag and shoes matched but somehow I didn't want to wear another bag. I really love this Sand MAM!
> 
> View attachment 2388418


----------



## JennyErin

msd_bags said:


> Not really sure if the bag and shoes matched but somehow I didn't want to wear another bag. I really love this Sand MAM!
> 
> View attachment 2388418


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> Not really sure if the bag and shoes matched but somehow I didn't want to wear another bag. I really love this Sand MAM!
> 
> View attachment 2388418


----------



## msd_bags

Thanks!


----------



## rockstarmish

Luba87 said:


> I love this colour! Which one is it?




Hi Luba!

Thanks! This is the Purple Mini Mac  It looks really nice with bleached jeans


----------



## beesaunt

I don't know if this counts as an action shot or not, but here I am with my beloved Maria. (My husband loves taking pics of me when I fall asleep in the car.) He is so sick of this bag. He keeps hinting that it's a summer bag, but I just can't part with it - even though I've bought two more RM's since this one. *shame face*


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> Not really sure if the bag and shoes matched but somehow I didn't want to wear another bag. I really love this Sand MAM!
> 
> View attachment 2388418


----------



## rockstarmish

beesaunt said:


> I don't know if this counts as an action shot or not, but here I am with my beloved Maria. (My husband loves taking pics of me when I fall asleep in the car.) He is so sick of this bag. He keeps hinting that it's a summer bag, but I just can't part with it - even though I've bought two more RM's since this one. *shame face*


It's a cute bag! This is the first time I've seen it. Thank you for revealing it! And you look adorable! No wonder your husband likes to take pics of you


----------



## kiwishopper

beesaunt said:


> I don't know if this counts as an action shot or not, but here I am with my beloved Maria. (My husband loves taking pics of me when I fall asleep in the car.) He is so sick of this bag. He keeps hinting that it's a summer bag, but I just can't part with it - even though I've bought two more RM's since this one. *shame face*



Very natural gorgeous shots &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## JennyErin

beesaunt said:


> I don't know if this counts as an action shot or not, but here I am with my beloved Maria. (My husband loves taking pics of me when I fall asleep in the car.) He is so sick of this bag. He keeps hinting that it's a summer bag, but I just can't part with it - even though I've bought two more RM's since this one. *shame face*


 
She is gorgeous!! And once you have that love, its hard to be separated


----------



## JennyErin

This is from last Thursday, but coincidentally I am wearing the same bag today (different outfit though, lol) My Deep Purple 5 Zip MAC in action at Winners


----------



## desertdweller

JennyErin said:


> This is from last Thursday, but coincidentally I am wearing the same bag today (different outfit though, lol) My Deep Purple 5 Zip MAC in action at Winners


Very nice! I love the color


----------



## JennyErin

desertdweller said:


> Very nice! I love the color


 
Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

JennyErin said:


> This is from last Thursday, but coincidentally I am wearing the same bag today (different outfit though, lol) My Deep Purple 5 Zip MAC in action at Winners



Is this a full size 5 zip?


----------



## beesaunt

JennyErin said:


> She is gorgeous!! And once you have that love, its hard to be separated


SO true! Going on four months now...



kiwishopper said:


> Very natural gorgeous shots &#10084;&#65039;



Thank you!



rockstarmish said:


> It's a cute bag! This is the first time  I've seen it. Thank you for revealing it! And you look adorable! No  wonder your husband likes to take pics of you



Awww, thanks! The Maria is a stunning bag and it's so well structured. It came out at the same time as the Allie I think.


----------



## JennyErin

msd_bags said:


> Is this a full size 5 zip?


 
Yes it is.


----------



## pinaygirl1208

My new Sky MAB


----------



## st.love

My black mini Mac in Paris


----------



## LoveMyMarc

My "new to me" MAM I scored on eBay. I love it!


----------



## keywi100

Hanging out with my black cat MAM today


----------



## ReaJosette

PuccaNGaru said:


> View attachment 2378731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> double chained. First time wearing it like this...not bad!



Love this look, and love the purse!   Which size is this? the Mini or the MAC clutch?  For reference, how tall are you? 

Sorry for the questions!  I'm just really torn on which size i should go with!


----------



## desertdweller

keywi100 said:


> Hanging out with my black cat MAM today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2399662




Very nice, I love the pop of pink!


----------



## rockstarmish

celebrating my best friends birthday
Margarita sunday!


----------



## thedseer

rockstarmish said:


> celebrating my best friends birthday
> Margarita sunday!



Love this color!


----------



## beachgirl38

so pretty, all these bags!!


----------



## rockstarmish

thedseer said:


> Love this color!


Thank you so much  I love it too!


----------



## Apelila

Here is my RM 5zip mini crossbody bag in electric blue and matched color with MK flat shoe


----------



## kiwishopper

Apelila said:


> Here is my RM 5zip mini crossbody bag in electric blue and matched color with MK flat shoe



How cute with the matching TB flats! Lovely colour &#128077;


----------



## Apelila

kiwishopper said:


> How cute with the matching TB flats! Lovely colour &#128077;


Lol..It's MK flats Michael Kors...I do have a Tory Burch but i used the heck out of it so it's not so flattering in any pictures..lol but Thank you so much have a good day


----------



## JennyErin

Apelila said:


> Here is my RM 5zip mini crossbody bag in electric blue and matched color with MK flat shoe


 
Beautiful in Blue!! Love the combo!


----------



## kiwishopper

Apelila said:


> Lol..It's MK flats Michael Kors...I do have a Tory Burch but i used the heck out of it so it's not so flattering in any pictures..lol but Thank you so much have a good day


Oops my bad lol I me at to say MK (hello logo!!) silly me! I tell you my brain was probably fried from all the online craziness haha!


----------



## Apelila

JennyErin said:


> Beautiful in Blue!! Love the combo!


Thsnk you JennyErin I was so tempted for the black color before..but I was thinking It's small bag so I
I need the pop of color I'm glad I did get the electric blue..


----------



## Apelila

kiwishopper said:


> Oops my bad lol I me at to say MK (hello logo!!) silly me! I tell you my brain was probably fried from all the online craziness haha!


Lol..It's all good kiwishopper


----------



## bunnycat

My first RM bag going shopping, a purple Casanova bag from a couple of seasons ago (the quilted circle). I came across it at Marshalls and even though it's right on the edge of what I can carry, I *had* to have it because it was PURPLE, dang it!  (Sorry- it formatted sideways on my computer and I can't seem to fix it. Hope it's not sideways on yours!)


----------



## Apelila

bunnycat said:


> My first RM bag going shopping, a purple Casanova bag from a couple of seasons ago (the quilted circle). I came across it at Marshalls and even though it's right on the edge of what I can carry, I *had* to have it because it was PURPLE, dang it!  (Sorry- it formatted sideways on my computer and I can't seem to fix it. Hope it's not sideways on yours!)
> 
> View attachment 2419108


Nice color....Congrats!


----------



## JennyErin

bunnycat said:


> My first RM bag going shopping, a purple Casanova bag from a couple of seasons ago (the quilted circle). I came across it at Marshalls and even though it's right on the edge of what I can carry, I *had* to have it because it was PURPLE, dang it!  (Sorry- it formatted sideways on my computer and I can't seem to fix it. Hope it's not sideways on yours!)
> 
> View attachment 2419108





I had forgotten all about this bag, it is so cute!! I love the circle quilt!! Looks great on you!


----------



## bunnycat

Thank you JennyErin and Apelila!!! I really like the circle quilting. It gives the leather some extra interest without being over the top.


----------



## msd_bags

bunnycat said:


> My first RM bag going shopping, a purple Casanova bag from a couple of seasons ago (the quilted circle). I came across it at Marshalls and even though it's right on the edge of what I can carry, I *had* to have it because it was PURPLE, dang it!  (Sorry- it formatted sideways on my computer and I can't seem to fix it. Hope it's not sideways on yours!)
> 
> View attachment 2419108


First mod shot I see of this bag.  Looks good on you! And I'm a fan of the circle quilts btw!!


----------



## bunnycat

msd_bags said:


> First mod shot I see of this bag.  Looks good on you! And I'm a fan of the circle quilts btw!!



Thank you! - I'm quickly becoming a fan of them too! It's such an interesting take on quilting!


----------



## Liyanamz

I love how cute my Craig Camera Bag is. Just right to put in my wallet, phone and keys and dash out of the door.


----------



## Liyanamz

Here's a photo of Craig in action.


----------



## JennyErin

Liyanamz said:


> Here's a photo of Craig in action.




This is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## bunnycat

Liyanamz said:


> Here's a photo of Craig in action.



Nice! Love the outfit!


----------



## Liyanamz

bunnycat said:


> Nice! Love the outfit!







JennyErin said:


> This is gorgeous!!!!




Thank you so much!!!


----------



## itsjustjacki

Hot cocoa stop while holiday shopping today. Her first day out &#9829;


----------



## desertdweller

itsjustjacki said:


> Hot cocoa stop while holiday shopping today. Her first day out &#9829;




Gorgeous color! Congrats


----------



## Liyanamz

itsjustjacki said:


> Hot cocoa stop while holiday shopping today. Her first day out &#9829;


She looks lovely!! Perfect for the cold weather.


----------



## itsjustjacki

desertdweller said:


> Gorgeous color! Congrats



Thank you!


----------



## nicoleadrianna

itsjustjacki said:


> Hot cocoa stop while holiday shopping today. Her first day out &#9829;



That color is gorgeous! What is it?!!


----------



## itsjustjacki

nicoleadrianna said:


> That color is gorgeous! What is it?!!



Thanks! It is Fine Wine.
This picture is more true to color


----------



## nicoleadrianna

itsjustjacki said:


> Thanks! It is Fine Wine.
> This picture is more true to color



Thanks! So pretty!


----------



## nicoleadrianna

After I got home from the mall today! I love a good pop of color!


----------



## JennyErin

nicoleadrianna said:


> After I got home from the mall today! I love a good pop of color!
> View attachment 2429264





Loving that color! So perfect for the holidays! And of course year round too!


----------



## nicoleadrianna

JennyErin said:


> Loving that color! So perfect for the holidays! And of course year round too!



Thanks Jenny! I'm so glad I snagged it! I'm done for a while


----------



## rael

nicoleadrianna said:


> After I got home from the mall today! I love a good pop of color!
> View attachment 2429264


 

Very pretty!


----------



## bunnycat

itsjustjacki said:


> Hot cocoa stop while holiday shopping today. Her first day out &#9829;



Love this color!


----------



## JennyErin

Today at work with my pale grey MAM with gunmetal hardware.


----------



## msd_bags

JennyErin said:


> Today at work with my pale grey MAM with gunmetal hardware.


Looks good on you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Gorgeous! May I check whether do you encounter any color transfer with this pale grey shade? Do you find it versatile and goes well with everything?


----------



## JennyErin

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous! May I check whether do you encounter any color transfer with this pale grey shade? Do you find it versatile and goes well with everything?



Thank you! I haven't had any color transfer problems with it. I did spray it with a rain & stain repellent before I used her and I don't think I've worn it with any super dark denim before though.  I do like to wear it with everything, I think its a very versatile color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Great to know! I'm deliberating between ash grey and elephant for the Affair. I'm always on the go with my bag, hence figured Elephant will be a more practical color but somehow, I'm also drawn to ash grey and after looking at your pictures, I'm in a dilemma. Light grey just looks so pretty.


----------



## JennyErin

frenziedhandbag said:


> Great to know! I'm deliberating between ash grey and elephant for the Affair. I'm always on the go with my bag, hence figured Elephant will be a more practical color but somehow, I'm also drawn to ash grey and after looking at your pictures, I'm in a dilemma. Light grey just looks so pretty.





That is a tough one!!! Good luck deciding and I can't wait to see your reveal (I would probably go for the light grey)


----------



## beachgirl38

JennyErin said:


> Today at work with my pale grey MAM with gunmetal hardware.




I love it!!  You always look so pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

JennyErin said:


> That is a tough one!!! Good luck deciding and I can't wait to see your reveal (I would probably go for the light grey)



Thank you! I can't wait too! My heart says ash grey and my practicality says elephant. Hahaha


----------



## JennyErin

beachgirl38 said:


> I love it!!  You always look so pretty!





Awww *beachgirl38*!! You are too sweet!! Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sophiebed said:


> Date night with my MAB mini tote.
> View attachment 2370006



So pretty! Is it in rose gold?


----------



## beachgirl38

Purple haze MAM


----------



## beachgirl38

Black Flirty with black studs, silver hw & blue cheetah lining purchased last month, cute little bag!


----------



## JennyErin

beachgirl38 said:


> Purple haze MAM
> 
> View attachment 2437365





LOVE!!!! Such a gorgeous bag! Looks perfect on you too!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

beachgirl38 said:


> Black Flirty with black studs, silver hw & blue cheetah lining purchased last month, cute little bag!



Love, so cute!


----------



## msd_bags

I'm vacationing in the US now and this mini MAC went shopping with me. I'm not sure of the official color, it's probably nude or something and has light distressing. What I especially like about it is that it has light pink zipper track.

(Excuse the awkward shot, my phone is a bit heavy with the charging case attached.)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

msd_bags said:


> I'm vacationing in the US now and this mini MAC went shopping with me.



Looking gorgeous! The perfect neutral to match anything. Love your boots too. Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## beachgirl38

JennyErin said:


> LOVE!!!! Such a gorgeous bag! Looks perfect on you too!!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Love, so cute!



Thank you so much ladies!!


----------



## beachgirl38

msd_bags said:


> I'm vacationing in the US now and this mini MAC went shopping with me. I'm not sure of the official color, it's probably nude or something and has light distressing. What I especially like about it is that it has light pink zipper track.
> 
> (Excuse the awkward shot, my phone is a bit heavy with the charging case attached.)
> 
> View attachment 2437743


----------



## JennyErin

msd_bags said:


> I'm vacationing in the US now and this mini MAC went shopping with me. I'm not sure of the official color, it's probably nude or something and has light distressing. What I especially like about it is that it has light pink zipper track.
> 
> (Excuse the awkward shot, my phone is a bit heavy with the charging case attached.)
> 
> View attachment 2437743


----------



## msd_bags

beachgirl38 said:


> I love it!  Perfect little bag.  I am not sure what color that is but if it has the cheetah lining I have the same bag in a MAM & it is my favorite MAM.  The leather is lightly distressed with silver hw & a pink zipper track (which I love so much - it was such a surprise, the seller did not list that).  The seller listed mine as bone color, it is a perfect neutral.




Hi beachgirl! Your description of your MAM matches my mini MAC! So maybe the official name is Bone. My seller just listed nude or light tan. I'm not sure if you recall but I commented on your MAM in your reveal not knowing that my purchased MAC (waiting for me here in the US at my sister's house) had the same zipper track. Overall, leather, hardware and zipper on this bag make for a gorgeous piece!


----------



## msd_bags

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking gorgeous! The perfect neutral to match anything. Love your boots too. Enjoy your holiday!




Thanks frenzied!


----------



## msd_bags

JennyErin said:


> Beautiful!!




Thanks Jenny!


----------



## purseprincess32

Great pic!


----------



## msd_bags

Carried this beauty with me to church then to a shopping trip. I really like that it's bright red, with no orange undertones. This is probably the Deep Red MAM. Smells of wonderful leather too! I noticed that MAMs with siggy hardware like this one have nice looking and heavenly smelling leathers (even after so many years). Are these lambskin?


----------



## JennyErin

msd_bags said:


> Carried this beauty with me to church then to a shopping trip. I really like that it's bright red, with no orange undertones. This is probably the Deep Red MAM. Smells of wonderful leather too! I noticed that MAMs with siggy hardware like this one have nice looking and heavenly smelling leathers (even after so many years). Are these lambskin?
> 
> View attachment 2439411


----------



## JennyErin

Once again, miss Light Grey MAM in action today.


----------



## msd_bags

JennyErin said:


> Gorgeous picture!! I think siggy hardware bags were split some lambskin and some cow. Hopefully someone with more knowledge can let you know for sure! Regardless that bag is beautiful!!




Thanks Jenny! And as always, you carry your purses very well.

Maybe some more ladies can chime in on the leather question?


----------



## Liyanamz

With my Mini MAC. At times, I will forget about this little fella whilst carrying my bigger bags. Love how bright the colour is!!


----------



## Liyanamz

msd_bags said:


> Carried this beauty with me to church then to a shopping trip. I really like that it's bright red, with no orange undertones. This is probably the Deep Red MAM. Smells of wonderful leather too! I noticed that MAMs with siggy hardware like this one have nice looking and heavenly smelling leathers (even after so many years). Are these lambskin?
> 
> View attachment 2439411


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Liyanamz said:


> With my Mini MAC. At times, I



Love how the mini mac ties in with your outfit. Is it in the color Azure?


----------



## Liyanamz

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love how the mini mac ties in with your outfit. Is it in the color Azure?


Thank you! 

I am not sure. I think it's the teal one? Did not check for the actual colour name. Happy holidays!!!


----------



## foxgal

On my way to two weeks in Mexico with Cupid!


----------



## Liyanamz

foxgal said:


> On my way to two weeks in Mexico with Cupid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2440256


A great bag to travel with!!! Lovely!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Liyanamz said:


> Thank you!
> Happy holidays!!!



No worries! Merry Christmas!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

foxgal said:


> On my way to two weeks in Mexico with Cupid!



Looks great on you! Happy holidays!


----------



## JennyErin

This morning at work with my Hunter Hudson Moto Mini. Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## JennyErin

foxgal said:


> On my way to two weeks in Mexico with Cupid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2440256





Beautiful!! Have a good holiday!!


----------



## foxgal

Thanks everyone! Here in MX...getting ready to go out with the holographic mini MAC


----------



## lisaphalange

foxgal said:


> Thanks everyone! Here in MX...getting ready to go out with the holographic mini MAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2442195



Stunning!  Love the holographic!


----------



## foxgal

lisaphalange said:


> Stunning!  Love the holographic!




Thanks - it's coming in super handy here as it's been raining for three days and the holographic is PVC instead of leather, so totally waterproof! Phew!


----------



## starrynite_87

Starbucks run with my Cupid


----------



## pennydreadful

Oh man, look at that fabulous leather and slouch!! What a pretty picture


----------



## JennyErin

starrynite_87 said:


> View attachment 2445543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starbucks run with my Cupid





Gorgeous pic!!


----------



## JennyErin

Black MAM today.


----------



## msd_bags

JennyErin said:


> Black MAM today.


Looks really good! Classic and classy!


----------



## tatertot

my Wine? MAC in action. This was a gift from a dear friend so I'm not sure of the color but just love it. Was perfect for shopping today.


----------



## StarSanctuary

My new Navy Mini Quilted Affair, acquired last Friday.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

StarSanctuary said:


> My new Navy Mini Quilted Affair, acquired last Friday.



So pretty! Both you and the bag!


----------



## StarSanctuary

frenziedhandbag said:


> So pretty! Both you and the bag!



 thank you [:


----------



## kiwishopper

StarSanctuary said:


> My new Navy Mini Quilted Affair, acquired last Friday.



Adorable! Love the RM and your smile


----------



## starrynite_87

Taking the little one to get her flu shot with Cupid
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
...sorry about the dirty mirror


----------



## livestar23

starrynite_87 said:


> Taking the little one to get her flu shot with Cupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...sorry about the dirty mirror




Love the bag! You look very pretty too! If I was taking one of my little ones for a flu shot I'd probably have to be in the hot mess thread! Ha.


----------



## bunnycat

Love the look of the cupid!

Out with my new mini Cupid in black cherry I got for Xmas. (Sorry, its not very glamorous. I was going to the vet....)


----------



## livestar23

bunnycat said:


> Love the look of the cupid!
> 
> 
> 
> Out with my new mini Cupid in black cherry I got for Xmas. (Sorry, its not very glamorous. I was going to the vet....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2453244




Love the black cherry mini Cupid! That's my next bag. Although I'm currently banned.


----------



## bunnycat

livestar23 said:


> Love the black cherry mini Cupid! That's my next bag. Although I'm currently banned.



Yeah- I hear ya! I think I hear the B word approaching me fast...I just did something bad involving Longchamp with my purse fund....there goes my purse fund until the summer! I do LOVE  the black cherry color of this bag though! the mini cupid is a GREAT little bag!


----------



## kiwishopper

bunnycat said:


> Love the look of the cupid!
> 
> Out with my new mini Cupid in black cherry I got for Xmas. (Sorry, its not very glamorous. I was going to the vet....)
> 
> 
> View attachment 2453244



It looks like the perfect size for you! Love that cherry colour!


----------



## JennyErin

Everyone is looking so fantastic with their RMs I love that mini affair!


----------



## bunnycat

kiwishopper said:


> It looks like the perfect size for you! Love that cherry colour!



Thank you! It is just right for my size! (Just under 5'4" and about a size 6-ish for reference)

StarSanctuary- I love that pretty blue on the mini affair!


----------



## juicyincouture

foxgal said:


> Thanks everyone! Here in MX...getting ready to go out with the holographic mini MAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2442195




Very edgy, love it.


----------



## livestar23

bunnycat said:


> Thank you! It is just right for my size! (Just under 5'4" and about a size 6-ish for reference)
> 
> StarSanctuary- I love that pretty blue on the mini affair!




I was thinking the mini would be too small, but we are about the same size. I bought a regular Cupid and it's big (but I like big bags). Was thinking the mini would be much smaller and not practical as an everyday bag. Maybe I was wrong.


----------



## bunnycat

livestar23 said:


> I was thinking the mini would be too small, but we are about the same size. I bought a regular Cupid and it's big (but I like big bags). Was thinking the mini would be much smaller and not practical as an everyday bag. Maybe I was wrong.



I think it will depend on how much you carry on a regular basis. I tried on a cupid and it swamped me (but it was stuffed out too). On a regular day I carry my glasses case, a Coach medium skinny wallet/keychain, a medium wristlet (that has now been replaced with a demi clutch), hand sanitizer (after I got the flu...would have been better before!), cell phone, and maybe a few stray papers. Most all of my miscellaneous stuff (pens, papers, lipstick, etc...) that used to clutter up the bottom of my purse all fit in the medium/large wristlet and so when I change purses I only have 4 things to move over (yay, because I have no patience with sorting through tons of paper). I'd say this made it about 1/2 full or so. It's very slightly bigger than my Coach Peyton mini satchel which, it turns out, fits all of this plus a light t-shirt/cami with room to spare. 

I do like and can wear bigger bags, but they have to be very light and also very slouchy or they look like they are wearing me instead of the other way around.  

Here it is with all the things I mentioned (not the t-shirt) and one more of it's luscious cherry goodness!


----------



## msd_bags

You have a very pretty bag bunnycat! I'm expecting a mini Cupid too, in Plum. I have a full sized Elephant and I really like it too.


----------



## bunnycat

msd_bags said:


> You have a very pretty bag bunnycat! I'm expecting a mini Cupid too, in Plum. I have a full sized Elephant and I really like it too.



Oooh! I can hardly wait to see pics of the plum!!! It ran out before I could decide before the holidays (and I really don't need another purple purse!). And thank you!


----------



## Apelila

Have a good day everyone...My 5zip crossbody bag w/ MK flats


----------



## cfcjc9908

Rebecca Minkoff Swing in Azure. The strap is really heavy compared to my quilted affair.


----------



## amyrebecca

My eBay score this week... Mini Mac in Lipstick!


----------



## tpie

Hello,

Posting a pic of my new (to me) RM BBW MAB - this was an eBay find and I'm completely in love with it!

For reference, I'm 5ft 5 and find the size of the MAB to be fine for me. I was surprised by the weight of it though - it's a bit on the heavy side!

One question though if anyone can help, this bag didn't come with tassels on it - is there anywhere I can get replacement ones?


----------



## Bratty1919

tpie said:


> Hello,
> 
> Posting a pic of my new (to me) RM BBW MAB - this was an eBay find and I'm completely in love with it!
> 
> For reference, I'm 5ft 5 and find the size of the MAB to be fine for me. I was surprised by the weight of it though - it's a bit on the heavy side!
> 
> One question though if anyone can help, this bag didn't come with tassels on it - is there anywhere I can get replacement ones?





Congrats, she's very pretty


----------



## kiwishopper

Red large affair


----------



## beachgirl38

tpie said:


> Hello,
> 
> Posting a pic of my new (to me) RM BBW MAB - this was an eBay find and I'm completely in love with it!
> 
> For reference, I'm 5ft 5 and find the size of the MAB to be fine for me. I was surprised by the weight of it though - it's a bit on the heavy side!
> 
> One question though if anyone can help, this bag didn't come with tassels on it - is there anywhere I can get replacement ones?




So pretty!  I saw that bag - congrats! Not sure where you can get tassels.  I had the same bag in a MAM & it had short finished tassels.  Maybe you can put out an wanted ad on Bonanza - someone may have extra black tassels - but very rare to find finished ones original to that bag.


----------



## beachgirl38

kiwishopper said:


> Red large affair




Very beautiful!!


----------



## EnvyIsNotHot!

This is gorg for sure!



kiwishopper said:


> Red large affair


----------



## laurg22

heres my mini 5 zip in platinum hologram


----------



## bunnycat

Love that hologram bag 5 zip! And the lovely quilted circle affair! (I really liked the quilted circle bags.)

It's been warm the last couple of days and will get colder tomorrow, so I am celebrating this warm day with pink and white! Here's my pink RM nylon tote I scored for under $40 at TJ Maxx!


----------



## laurg22

Thanks !  I'm loving ur nylon tote i wish we had tjmaxx here in toronto canada !


----------



## kiwishopper

bunnycat said:


> Love that hologram bag 5 zip! And the lovely quilted circle affair! (I really liked the quilted circle bags.)
> 
> It's been warm the last couple of days and will get colder tomorrow, so I am celebrating this warm day with pink and white! Here's my pink RM nylon tote I scored for under $40 at TJ Maxx!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2460589



Love pink! Side note you pants are really cute too


----------



## bunnycat

laurg22 said:


> Thanks !  I'm loving ur nylon tote i wish we had tjmaxx here in toronto canada !





kiwishopper said:


> Love pink! Side note you pants are really cute too




Thank y'all! The pink pants are very fun (and I couldn't not get them when they were $6 at Nord Rack!) When I put them in my closet I noticed I seem to have a lot of loud pants for tango dancing (which is where I was headed).


----------



## msd_bags

Hi beachgirl!  I think I may have found the official color name for our leather -- Cameo!  Please see this listing in ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221353466252?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




beachgirl38 said:


> I love it!  Perfect little bag.  I am not sure what color that is but if it has the cheetah lining I have the same bag in a MAM & it is my favorite MAM.  The leather is lightly distressed with silver hw & a pink zipper track (which I love so much - it was such a surprise, the seller did not list that).  The seller listed mine as bone color, it is a perfect neutral.





msd_bags said:


> I'm vacationing in the US now and this mini MAC went shopping with me. I'm not sure of the official color, it's probably nude or something and has light distressing. What I especially like about it is that it has light pink zipper track.
> 
> (Excuse the awkward shot, my phone is a bit heavy with the charging case attached.)
> 
> View attachment 2437743


----------



## JennyErin

Wow love everyones RMs!! Such gorgeous minkettes!


----------



## amyrebecca

Elevator pic!


----------



## nicoleadrianna

amyrebecca said:


> Elevator pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464716



Love the bag and you look super cute!!


----------



## msd_bags

amyrebecca said:


> Elevator pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464716


You and your RM look really good!


----------



## kiwishopper

amyrebecca said:


> Elevator pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464716



Classic black mam! Very cute skirt too &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## amyrebecca

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## foxgal

My elephant Cupid patiently waiting to go out after work


----------



## msd_bags

foxgal said:


> My elephant Cupid patiently waiting to go out after work


We're bag twins!


----------



## bunnycat

amyrebecca said:


> Elevator pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464716



very cute!


----------



## Apelila

amyrebecca said:


> Elevator pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464716


Luv the bag and the outfit


----------



## Apelila

amyrebecca said:


> View attachment 2458163
> 
> 
> My eBay score this week... Mini Mac in Lipstick!


Nice color bag luv this mini's..


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Cupid and me shopping at Costco




And while teaching some violin lessons in a messy classroom (not mine!)


----------



## livestar23

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> View attachment 2470203
> 
> 
> Cupid and me shopping at Costco
> 
> View attachment 2470204
> 
> 
> And while teaching some violin lessons in a messy classroom (not mine!)




Love that bag and really love that color!


----------



## finer_woman

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> View attachment 2470203
> 
> 
> Cupid and me shopping at Costco
> 
> View attachment 2470204
> 
> 
> And while teaching some violin lessons in a messy classroom (not mine!)



Love it. Mine is sitting right here next to me on my bed. I'm on a mission to find another color cupid with this same distressed glazed leather


----------



## foxgal

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> View attachment 2470203
> 
> 
> Cupid and me shopping at Costco
> 
> View attachment 2470204
> 
> 
> And while teaching some violin lessons in a messy classroom (not mine!)





Gorgeous!


----------



## kiwishopper

My favourite MAM, plum with gorgeous RG hw. Please, Rebecca, more RG  more pictures are(on my blog)


----------



## FlipFlopgal

My gold mab mini at the hair salon


----------



## lovelychocolate

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> View attachment 2470203
> 
> 
> Cupid and me shopping at Costco
> 
> View attachment 2470204
> 
> 
> And while teaching some violin lessons in a messy classroom (not mine!)



Love this bag and the color! Makes me want to get a cupid!


----------



## travelerscloset

Stunning!


kiwishopper said:


> My favourite MAM, plum with gorgeous RG hw. Please, Rebecca, more RG  more pictures are(on my blog)


----------



## kiwishopper

travelerscloset said:


> Stunning!



Thank you dearly &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## gwendolen

My RM MAC mini in Scarlet


----------



## frenziedhandbag

gwendolen said:


> My RM MAC mini in Scarlet



Love how the color pops against your outfit. You look absolutely chic!


----------



## bunnycat

I agree- the RG hardware is gorgeous! Love the new pics! And the shopping cart pic is very cute!


----------



## msd_bags

gwendolen said:


> My RM MAC mini in Scarlet
> 
> Very pretty!!


----------



## msd_bags

Me and my Royal/Brown BW MAB on a casual day out.


----------



## kiwishopper

gwendolen said:


> My RM MAC mini in Scarlet
> 
> View attachment 2477747



Super cute!! Love your Sam Edelman (?) booties too


----------



## bunnycat

Love the blue and brown MAB. Looks great with that outfit!

Here's one from today. At hubby's concert this afternoon with my purple quilted circle Casanova. (Please excuse the odd facial expression behind the phone. I wasn't wearing my bifocals and trying to focus that close in my distance lenses makes me cross-eyed! I think I puckered my lips! LOL!)


----------



## beachgirl38

msd_bags said:


> Me and my Royal/Brown BW MAB on a casual day out.
> 
> View attachment 2478477


----------



## beachgirl38

kiwishopper said:


> My favourite MAM, plum with gorgeous RG hw. Please, Rebecca, more RG  more pictures are(on my blog)




So gorgeous!  I love that bag, I stupidly let mine go & miss it so much...


----------



## msd_bags

beachgirl38 said:


> So gorgeous!  I love that bag, I stupidly let mine go & miss it so much...


This Plum with RG hardware is in my wishlist!


----------



## msd_bags

bunnycat said:


> Love the blue and brown MAB. Looks great with that outfit!
> 
> Here's one from today. At hubby's concert this afternoon with my purple quilted circle Casanova. (Please excuse the odd facial expression behind the phone. I wasn't wearing my bifocals and trying to focus that close in my distance lenses makes me cross-eyed! I think I puckered my lips! LOL!)
> 
> View attachment 2479300


If I see more Cassanova mod shots, I might just try it!  I'm really getting interested! I love the circle quilts.  This is very pretty!


----------



## lolaspassion

Riding shotgun


----------



## gwendolen

kiwishopper said:


> Super cute!! Love your Sam Edelman (?) booties too



Yes, they are Sam Edelman! Thank you!


----------



## kiwishopper

lolaspassion said:


> Riding shotgun



I love this electric blue colour! It's in saffiano leather too right?


----------



## bunnycat

lolaspassion said:


> Riding shotgun



Lovely blue bag! Love the detailing on it!


----------



## bunnycat

msd_bags said:


> If I see more Cassanova mod shots, I might just try it!  I'm really getting interested! I love the circle quilts.  This is very pretty!



thank you msd_bags! I really like the extra interest the circle quilting gives.


----------



## lolaspassion

bunnycat said:


> Lovely blue bag! Love the detailing on it!



Thank you! It is much more vibrant in person! Pretty sure i've seen a few people fall in love with it lol


----------



## amyrebecca

Just arrived... My new to me Lipstick MAM!


----------



## msd_bags

amyrebecca said:


> Just arrived... My new to me Lipstick MAM!





I recently got one in MAB. Don't you just love how red it is!


----------



## Esquared72

About to head out to the grocery store for Super Bowl provisions with my Made in NYC beauty. (Pardon my hand-on-hip stance...guess I'm feelin' rather sassy today).


----------



## bunnycat

amyrebecca said:


> Just arrived... My new to me Lipstick MAM!
> 
> View attachment 2484132



Fabulous color!


----------



## bunnycat

eehlers said:


> About to head out to the grocery store for Super Bowl provisions with my Made in NYC beauty. (Pardon my hand-on-hip stance...guess I'm feelin' rather sassy today).



Nice! Like the basketweave pattern with this color!


----------



## Apelila

Here meeting and shopping


----------



## nicoleadrianna

Finally rain in CA! I feel like I haven't worn a jacket or boots in months. Yesterday about to take DD to ballet. Black 5 zip with gunmetal hardware


----------



## itsjustjacki

nicoleadrianna said:


> Finally rain in CA! I feel like I haven't worn a jacket or boots in months. Yesterday about to take DD to ballet. Black 5 zip with gunmetal hardware
> View attachment 2493735



Love the black with gunmetal hardware  I like your outfit too!


----------



## Luba87

My azure mini mac for a pop of color )


----------



## desertdweller

Luba87 said:


> My azure mini mac for a pop of color )




Beautiful! Love the color of the bag and your outfit


----------



## Luba87

desertdweller said:


> Beautiful! Love the color of the bag and your outfit



) thank you!


----------



## Swtshan7

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> View attachment 2470203
> 
> 
> Cupid and me shopping at Costco
> 
> View attachment 2470204
> 
> 
> And while teaching some violin lessons in a messy classroom (not mine!)


Heyyy iluvbagsnshoes nice cupid and even nicer to see another violinist that's a minkoff lover!!!!


----------



## nicoleadrianna

itsjustjacki said:


> Love the black with gunmetal hardware  I like your outfit too!



Thanks! &#128512;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

First time bringing the mini 5 zip in bittersweet to drinks with my girlfriends. So lightweight and love how it goes with my brown skirt.


----------



## Lita Sixx

frenziedhandbag said:


> First time bringing the mini 5 zip in bittersweet to drinks with my girlfriends. So lightweight and love how it goes with my brown skirt.



Bittersweet is gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## msd_bags

frenziedhandbag said:


> First time bringing the mini 5 zip in bittersweet to drinks with my girlfriends. So lightweight and love how it goes with my brown skirt.




Pretty!!


----------



## msd_bags

My new to me orange Nikki. I sooo love it! Sorry about the not so good quality pic.


----------



## bunnycat

Love the bittersweet 5 zip and the orange Nikki! It reminds me I have no orange toned bags!!!

Here I am bopping out and about with one of my favorite bags. The Cupid Mini in Black Cherry with Lt Gold HW.


----------



## msd_bags

bunnycat said:


> Love the bittersweet 5 zip and the orange Nikki! It reminds me I have no orange toned bags!!!
> 
> Here I am bopping out and about with one of my favorite bags. The Cupid Mini in Black Cherry with Lt Gold HW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2508154


Looks really nice on you!!


----------



## bunnycat

msd_bags said:


> Looks really nice on you!!



thanks! It's such a fun bag! One of my favorites.


----------



## kiwishopper

bunnycat said:


> Love the bittersweet 5 zip and the orange Nikki! It reminds me I have no orange toned bags!!!
> 
> Here I am bopping out and about with one of my favorite bags. The Cupid Mini in Black Cherry with Lt Gold HW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2508154



Mini Cupid is the perfect cross body bag that can hold a decent amount of stuff and looks cute with all of these compartments


----------



## bunnycat

kiwishopper said:


> Mini Cupid is the perfect cross body bag that can hold a decent amount of stuff and looks cute with all of these compartments



I know! I love the compartments! The little compartment on the front just fits my phone, and that makes it one of the most "user friendly" bags I have.


----------



## boeyshona

This is my first RM bag: Mini 5 zip clutch in Electric Blue! I love how squishy the leather is!!!


----------



## boeyshona

Argh looks like there's some error trying to upload pics using my iPhone app! Will upload it via laptop later!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Here ya go!!! Taken a few weeks back with my ootd!


----------



## rael

Very pretty!


----------



## kiwishopper

boeyshona said:


> Argh looks like there's some error trying to upload pics using my iPhone app! Will upload it via laptop later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2514508
> View attachment 2514512
> 
> 
> Here ya go!!! Taken a few weeks back with my ootd!



So cute! Love your nail colours as well!!


----------



## TXGirlie

What a cute blue bag!


----------



## boeyshona

Hehe thank you! I really love this mini 5 zip as compared to the mini mac because it holds more stuff and it's more easily accessible!


----------



## Liyanamz

The Craig Camera Bag goes out again for my quick dinner and movie date.


----------



## boeyshona

Love the colour!!


----------



## msd_bags

The Deep Red MAM just attended a meeting.


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> The Deep Red MAM just attended a meeting.
> 
> View attachment 2520512


----------



## rockstarmish

Liyanamz said:


> The Craig Camera Bag goes out again for my quick dinner and movie date.


It's so cute! I've actually wanted one for so long but always ended up getting a mini mac instead. Aww I like it!


----------



## boeyshona

Can't seem to find the Craig camera bag anywhere now! Haha love the shape though, very unique!


----------



## rockstarmish

Liyanamz said:


> The Craig Camera Bag goes out again for my quick dinner and movie date.


Oh may I ask how much you can fit in there?


----------



## petiteminime

Liyanamz said:


> The Craig Camera Bag goes out again for my quick dinner and movie date.
> 
> http://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w657/liyanamz/image_zps3633c715.jpg



this looks awesome!!!


----------



## Liyanamz

rockstarmish said:


> Oh may I ask how much you can fit in there?


My absolute essentials could fit in it. 

- Coin pouch (about the size of the cory one) 
- Cell phone
- Keys
- Tissues (in the front flap)
- Lip balm and lipstick (one in each side zipper)


----------



## Liyanamz

petiteminime said:


> this looks awesome!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Liyanamz

boeyshona said:


> Can't seem to find the Craig camera bag anywhere now! Haha love the shape though, very unique!


Thank you so much!! I got really inspired to get the camera bag from a photo of a blogger. I purchased it from Shopbop and you are right! They are nowhere to be found. Hmmmm. I hope you can find one!


----------



## boeyshona

Heh you got yourself a lovely colour! I found a local seller selling the same bag in yellow! &#128513;


----------



## Liyanamz

rockstarmish said:


> Oh may I ask how much you can fit in there?


Here is a photo to gauge how the size is. It definitely does not fit as much as a Mini MAC. )


----------



## Liyanamz

boeyshona said:


> Heh you got yourself a lovely colour! I found a local seller selling the same bag in yellow! &#128513;


Ooops! When I was purchasing it, I debated between a flaming red and this. I thanked my Mom who swayed me to get the navy!


----------



## Liyanamz

My inspiration to get the Craig Camera Bag.

Jessica with her Collin Camera Bag.


----------



## boeyshona

Looks squeezy! I'm getting a skylar mini soon, I think it's about the same size as this camera bag! Haha have to downsize a lot of stuff to be able to use it!


----------



## boeyshona

Oh wow, the white is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Workin' hard (or maybe hardly workin')


----------



## boeyshona

Love how the blue lining is peeking though the black mab! &#128516;


----------



## jkwaii

I have to Rebecca Minkoff purse that i love so much 
last year my mother bought me Amorous Satchel for my christmas / Birthday gift it look soooooooooooo pretty but a bit heavy (maybe i put to much stuff in my purse) and my purple mini mac it my FAV cross bag i got it maybe 2 years ago ..... 

hope you guys enjoy and i might buy more rm purse later on this year :/


----------



## Liyanamz

jkwaii said:


> I have to Rebecca Minkoff purse that i love so much
> last year my mother bought me Amorous Satchel for my christmas / Birthday gift it look soooooooooooo pretty but a bit heavy (maybe i put to much stuff in my purse) and my purple mini mac it my FAV cross bag i got it maybe 2 years ago .....
> 
> hope you guys enjoy and i might buy more rm purse later on this year :/


I love the satchel!!! Personally for me, RM is very addictive. Their designs varies and the colours are to die for!!!


----------



## boeyshona

Sigh, IKR. I just discovered this brand in jan, I now have like 6 of her bags!!!! All minis haaha


----------



## amyrebecca

My new poppy pink Jellybean! Will be perfect for summer vacation!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

amyrebecca said:


> My new poppy pink Jellybean! Will be perfect for summer vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2525369


so pretty!


----------



## Whippetlove

amyrebecca said:


> My new poppy pink Jellybean! Will be perfect for summer vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2525369




Oh, I love the colour!


----------



## Arailah

My first Minkoff!
I love this bag. It's so different from anything else I have.







One of the girls in the Balenciaga forum asked for modeling shots as she is considering a smaller crossbody so I took these for her.


----------



## vintageemerald

Mini mac tawny with a vintage watch.


----------



## vintageemerald

Liyanamz said:


> My inspiration to get the Craig Camera Bag.
> 
> Jessica with her Collin Camera Bag.



OOT, but is that a epi petit noe I spot in your avatar?


----------



## lolaspassion

amyrebecca said:


> My new poppy pink Jellybean! Will be perfect for summer vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2525369



Love it! Where did you get it from?


----------



## amyrebecca

lolaspassion said:


> Love it! Where did you get it from?




eBay actually! It was brand new but I don't know what season it was from.


----------



## kiwishopper

amyrebecca said:


> My new poppy pink Jellybean! Will be perfect for summer vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2525369



This is such a nice pop of colour! Is the hw light gold or silver?


----------



## pamperz

Breaking out sage stamp mam for spring


----------



## msd_bags

pamperz said:


> View attachment 2527652
> 
> 
> Breaking out sage stamp mam for spring


What a beauty!!!


----------



## Liyanamz

vintageemerald said:


> OOT, but is that a epi petit noe I spot in your avatar?


Spot on! Yes, that is a preloved petit epi noe!!! :giggles:

It is an older version without the inch band at the bottom of the bag.


----------



## kiwishopper

pamperz said:


> View attachment 2527652
> 
> 
> Breaking out sage stamp mam for spring



What a rare beauty!!


----------



## Liyanamz

Got the idea from someone here to pair the Minty with some coral. Here is the bag complementing my outfit for today.


----------



## finer_woman

Liyanamz said:


> Got the idea from someone here to pair the Minty with some coral. Here is the bag complementing my outfit for today.



Nice. Good idea. I have the medium Mab tote in mint and this is a good pairing option for me, thank you


----------



## debssx3

rm moto perry


----------



## lolaspassion

Liyanamz said:


> Got the idea from someone here to pair the Minty with some coral. Here is the bag complementing my outfit for today.



Love the color combo!


----------



## vintageemerald

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 2532947
> 
> 
> rm moto perry





Might just have to make that my next bag. SO. GORGE.


----------



## foxgal

Liyanamz said:


> Got the idea from someone here to pair the Minty with some coral. Here is the bag complementing my outfit for today.




Beautiful combo!


----------



## foxgal

Holographic mini MAC as a clutch going to Sunday brunch


----------



## Nishy

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 2532947
> 
> 
> rm moto perry


Beautiful, the bag and you!


----------



## eurofashionista

foxgal said:


> Holographic mini MAC as a clutch going to Sunday brunch


Cute with the pilotto top


----------



## Liyanamz

foxgal said:


> Holographic mini MAC as a clutch going to Sunday brunch


Nice!!! Love how you rock the holographic colour!!!


----------



## petitejasmine

boeyshona said:


> Argh looks like there's some error trying to upload pics using my iPhone app! Will upload it via laptop later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2514508
> View attachment 2514512
> 
> 
> Here ya go!!! Taken a few weeks back with my ootd!




U look great !!


----------



## kiwishopper

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 2532947
> 
> 
> rm moto perry



Looking pretty! How do you like this style of bag? Is the clasp annoying to open/close?


----------



## bunnycat

foxgal said:


> Holographic mini MAC as a clutch going to Sunday brunch



Nice! Love it with you PP shirt. It looks great on you!


----------



## boeyshona

Heh I used my holographic 5 zip the other day when I went out to have Korean BBQ!

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g247/boeyshona/Album 3/IMG_5563.jpg

And also used my studded mini affair in black cherry for my cousin's wedding last weekend! Sorry u can't really see the bag in this one! But I really love her mini affairs and I've used this bag thrice now and I can't stop touching the leather! So squishy!

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g247/boeyshona/Album 3/IMG_5664.jpg


----------



## littlerock

Thought I'd add this to the thread! I haven't popped in here in a while.. Being that I'm 8 months pregnant right now, my DH ends up carrying my bags everywhere. I snapped a pic last weekend because I thought the tangy mama was such a vibrant color..


----------



## msd_bags

littlerock said:


> Thought I'd add this to the thread! I haven't popped in here in a while.. Being that I'm 8 months pregnant right now, my DH ends up carrying my bags everywhere. I snapped a pic last weekend because I thought the tangy mama was such a vibrant color..




Nice shot!! And of course, wonderful bag. &#128522;


----------



## Liyanamz

littlerock said:


> Thought I'd add this to the thread! I haven't popped in here in a while.. Being that I'm 8 months pregnant right now, my DH ends up carrying my bags everywhere. I snapped a pic last weekend because I thought the tangy mama was such a vibrant color..
> 
> View attachment 2549829


Congratulations for your upcoming birth!!! Such an amazing bag!!! Love how the bright colour fits the sunny day.


----------



## msd_bags

boeyshona said:


> Heh I used my holographic 5 zip the other day when I went out to have Korean BBQ!
> 
> 
> 
> And also used my studded mini affair in black cherry for my cousin's wedding last weekend! Sorry u can't really see the bag in this one! But I really love her mini affairs and I've used this bag thrice now and I can't stop touching the leather! So squishy!




You carry them very well!


----------



## boeyshona

msd_bags said:


> You carry them very well!




Thank you! I try to use each rm equally hahaha!!


----------



## boeyshona

Went cafe hopping in Singapore today and this cafe has really nice decoration! Hahha

My caption for the first one is: Love is an open door with my current favourite bag!   the mab tote mini really fits a lot of things for a mini bag!


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> You carry them very well!


Aww! You look adorable!


----------



## rockstarmish

boeyshona said:


> Went cafe hopping in Singapore today and this cafe has really nice decoration! Hahha
> 
> My caption for the first one is: Love is an open door with my current favourite bag!   the mab tote mini really fits a lot of things for a mini bag!


You are just too cute!!!!


----------



## boeyshona

rockstarmish said:


> You are just too cute!!!!




Lol! Too excited carrying this baby out for the first time!! Hahaha can't stop raving about it to my friend lol


----------



## kiwishopper

Too adorable!  Love that bright pink!



boeyshona said:


> Went cafe hopping in Singapore today and this cafe has really nice decoration! Hahha
> 
> My caption for the first one is: Love is an open door with my current favourite bag!   the mab tote mini really fits a lot of things for a mini bag!


----------



## bunnycat

boeyshona said:


> Went cafe hopping in Singapore today and this cafe has really nice decoration! Hahha
> 
> My caption for the first one is: Love is an open door with my current favourite bag!   the mab tote mini really fits a lot of things for a mini bag!



These pics are so cute boeyshona!

Mine's not nearly so creative!

Today I'm feelin' a little Mini Cupid love:


----------



## laurenrr

My mom gifted me this RM supernova studded mam with silver hw/cheetah lining for my bday.  Please excuse the tampon machine in my glamorous work washroom haha

Bahhh the pic is sideways let me try this again...


----------



## Minkette

Hot red cupid for casual Sunday at the office.


----------



## Minkette

Resend!


----------



## kiwishopper

Minkette said:


> Resend!



Ohh what a little perfect red bag!! Silver hw is the best!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## boeyshona

kiwishopper said:


> Ohh what a little perfect red bag!! Silver hw is the best!! &#10084;&#65039;




Looks like gunmetal hardware though! But still so pretty!!!!


----------



## Minkette

Indeed. Brushed gunmetal. Personally, I wish it were just regular gunmetal but I'll take it!


----------



## carlee

mini MAC


----------



## xunru.wang

starrynite_87 said:


> Taking the little one to get her flu shot with Cupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...sorry about the dirty mirror




You and your cupid both look gorgeous !


----------



## rael

laurenrr said:


> My mom gifted me this RM supernova studded mam with silver hw/cheetah lining for my bday. Please excuse the tampon machine in my glamorous work washroom haha
> 
> Bahhh the pic is sideways let me try this again...


 

Beautiful!!


----------



## xunru.wang

sdkitty said:


> Nice bag and you are really photogenic.




You look like a supermodel!


----------



## xunru.wang

love the neon pink, makes everything pop!


----------



## xunru.wang

me and my 5 zip


----------



## rockstarmish

aliceanna said:


> Wearing my Cranberry MAM for dinner out a little while ago!


I just checked out your blog! You have a dachshund too! I have 3! Your style and doxie are gorgeous!!! Love the cranberry!


----------



## rockstarmish

xunru.wang said:


> View attachment 2554112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the neon pink, makes everything pop!


It looks great on you!


----------



## Bratty1919

laurenrr said:


> My mom gifted me this RM supernova studded mam with silver hw/cheetah lining for my bday.  Please excuse the tampon machine in my glamorous work washroom haha
> 
> Bahhh the pic is sideways let me try this again...




So cute!


----------



## MrsShoeGal

littlerock said:


> Thought I'd add this to the thread! I haven't popped in here in a while.. Being that I'm 8 months pregnant right now, my DH ends up carrying my bags everywhere. I snapped a pic last weekend because I thought the tangy mama was such a vibrant color..
> 
> View attachment 2549829


 I am never around anymore but CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eurofashionista

littlerock said:


> Thought I'd add this to the thread! I haven't popped in here in a while.. Being that I'm 8 months pregnant right now, my DH ends up carrying my bags everywhere. I snapped a pic last weekend because I thought the tangy mama was such a vibrant color..
> 
> View attachment 2549829


Last weekend? It is snowing here. So jealous

The colour fits the weather perfectly


----------



## kiwishopper

xunru.wang said:


> View attachment 2554112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the neon pink, makes everything pop!



This pink colour is amazingly beautiful


----------



## UnderTheStars

Minkette said:


> Resend!



That red and the hardware is to die for!


----------



## pmerott

does anyone know where i can find the purple jelly bean with the silver chain strap (not the newer version with the leather colored strap)

it looks like this but is just plain purple:


----------



## Lita Sixx

xunru.wang said:


> View attachment 2554112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the neon pink, makes everything pop!



Gorgeous! It's just so bright, i love it!


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

carlee said:


> mini MAC



May I ask how tall you are? I had the idea that the Mini Mac was much smaller than that but it looks big on you. Maybe I have the scale all wrong in my head!


----------



## foxgal

Minkette said:


> Resend!


 Gorgeous! Is that burnished hardware...it's beautiful!


----------



## kiwishopper

From my Instagram, minty green mini Hudson cross-body


----------



## msd_bags

kiwishopper said:


> From my Instagram, minty green mini Hudson cross-body


It totally looks good on you!!


----------



## Lita Sixx

pmerott said:


> does anyone know where i can find the purple jelly bean with the silver chain strap (not the newer version with the leather colored strap)
> 
> it looks like this but is just plain purple:



There was a purple jelly bean last summer, but it had gold HW and it came with the leather strap so


----------



## Liyanamz

kiwishopper said:


> From my Instagram, minty green mini Hudson cross-body


Love the bag!!!! Very nice!


----------



## bunnycat

kiwishopper said:


> From my Instagram, minty green mini Hudson cross-body




That minty green mini Hudson is glorious!!! LOVE the color!!!


Here's my RM hot pink shopping tote which came to my rescue today. As usual, I underestimate how much I'm going to buy at the store and don't bring enough bags in, and so generally take a shopping tote with me as a purse just in case...


----------



## Manelieht

kiwishopper said:


> From my Instagram, minty green mini Hudson cross-body



Omg, I admired your RM bags on Instagram! Small world!! 
My account is S&#299;lberin M&#257;nelieht.


----------



## AriaW

Just got it my mini affair in dusty pink! Such a girly color!


----------



## kiwishopper

AriaW said:


> View attachment 2565002
> 
> Just got it my mini affair in dusty pink! Such a girly color!



This is such an adroable bag! Haha best bathroom selfie


----------



## Divealicious

At the movie theater with my neon pink woven mac (and my new matching bracelet)


----------



## Jnly

Oh wow I love all the pink posts! Its such a neutral yet casual bag because it gies so well! I hope mini affair fits alot!


----------



## AriaW

Jnly said:


> Oh wow I love all the pink posts! Its such a neutral yet casual bag because it gies so well! I hope mini affair fits alot!




The only downside of mini affair is it doesn't hold many stuff in it, I can only put my 5s, a small wallet( RM Molly metro), gum box, benefit hello flawless foundation, lipgloss, a little sanitizer and my key. But that's the essentials for me.


----------



## Goldn

For size reference, I am 5'4  I love the size of the Mini MAC on me! This one is in the color nude. Sorry for the dismal quality, I tried to lighten the picture by editing it..didn't do wonders for those black eye sockets there..haha!


----------



## daphane

my first post! Mini Mac in neon pink~


----------



## minami

My nude MAM - with Zara jacket, J Crew top, Chanel classic pearls, uniqlo jeans


----------



## burn_it_up

My Mini MAC in fern. I bought her in December and I was a little bit hesitant about the color (I bought it online) but now I love it. It's suprisingly neutral and versatile.


----------



## Liyanamz

minami said:


> My nude MAM - with Zara jacket, J Crew top, Chanel classic pearls, uniqlo jeans


That is really a yummylicious looking bag! The neutral colour is so pretty!!!


----------



## minami

Liyanamz said:


> That is really a yummylicious looking bag! The neutral colour is so pretty!!!



Thanks!! Beginning to really love it


----------



## vangiepuff

From earlier today


----------



## vangiepuff

#2


----------



## Liyanamz

vangiepuff said:


> #2


Love the POP of colour against your outfit!!!


----------



## minami

Love the perf clutch! What's the colour? 

We were caught in the rain at one point and I was so bothered with the water marks that my sweet bf grabbed my bag n covered it with his t shirt! Lol the bag is fine now haha

I took my nude mab on vacation!


----------



## sodapop21

daphane said:


> View attachment 2577512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first post! Mini Mac in neon pink~


love your outfit with the bag


----------



## jennalovesbags

At my best friend's bridal shower with a clutch I got at a sample sale.


----------



## soonergirl

jennalovesbags said:


> At my best friend's bridal shower with a clutch I got at a sample sale.



So cute!

MAM got a little tipsy last night.


----------



## vangiepuff

It's turquoise


----------



## kiwishopper

soonergirl said:


> So cute!
> 
> MAM got a little tipsy last night.



What a gorgeous colour


----------



## eurofashionista

jennalovesbags said:


> At my best friend's bridal shower with a clutch I got at a sample sale.


Very cute!!!


----------



## eurofashionista

soonergirl said:


> So cute!
> 
> MAM got a little tipsy last night.


MAM had a good time, eh
How many pints is that haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

AriaW said:


> The only downside of mini affair is it doesn't hold many stuff in it, I can only put my 5s, a small wallet( RM Molly metro), gum box, benefit hello flawless foundation, lipgloss, a little sanitizer and my key. But that's the essentials for me.



It looks so cute! I'm quite surprised how much it holds, that seems a lot!


----------



## pisces315

Yes, I'm standing on a toilet... 
This was my easter outfit. Splendid top with Sanctuary Cargo Skinnies and BCBGeneration Nude Wedges with my Sand MAB.


----------



## kiwishopper

pisces315 said:


> Yes, I'm standing on a toilet...
> This was my easter outfit. Splendid top with Sanctuary Cargo Skinnies and BCBGeneration Nude Wedges with my Sand MAB.



This is such a pretty nude neutral colour! thanks for sharing this picture *by risking your life, lol, kidding*


----------



## pisces315

kiwishopper said:


> This is such a pretty nude neutral colour! thanks for sharing this picture *by risking your life, lol, kidding*


Standing on the toilet gets me a much better full length selfie than my full length mirror does.. The ones I take in my 5" platform pumps get a little scary!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

burn_it_up said:


> My Mini MAC in fern. I bought her in December and I was a little bit hesitant about the color (I bought it online) but now I love it. It's suprisingly neutral and versatile.



What color is this? I just bought the Fatigue color and am on the fence about it.


----------



## bunnycat

Been carrying my Circle Quilt Casanova in purple the last couple of days...Once Tiny figured out it wasn't a kitty carrier meant to take him to the vet, he approved...


----------



## saintgermain

^^digging the vintage vibe of that bag and love your chair


----------



## bunnycat

saintgermain said:


> ^^digging the vintage vibe of that bag and love your chair



thank you! (got them at World Market last year)


----------



## carlee

AllSaintsAddict said:


> May I ask how tall you are? I had the idea that the Mini Mac was much smaller than that but it looks big on you. Maybe I have the scale all wrong in my head!


I'm 5'5" and 120 lbs.
Mini mac is a great shopping/dinner bag!


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

carlee said:


> I'm 5'5" and 120 lbs.
> Mini mac is a great shopping/dinner bag!



Thanks for replying. I bought one now and waiting for another to arrive!


----------



## foxgal

Errand day with my Cupid


----------



## bunnycat

Love the Cupid! And your sandals too.


----------



## Pillow8

Movie and shopping day with my mini mac


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pillow8 said:


> Movie and shopping day with my mini mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602831


Cute! Is this the minty color?


----------



## Pillow8

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! Is this the minty color?




Yes. Minty SHW


----------



## Pillow8

carlee said:


> I'm 5'5" and 120 lbs.
> 
> Mini mac is a great shopping/dinner bag!




I love the color of your mini!


----------



## pringirl

boeyshona said:


> Went cafe hopping in Singapore today and this cafe has really nice decoration! Hahha
> 
> My caption for the first one is: Love is an open door with my current favourite bag!   the mab tote mini really fits a lot of things for a mini bag!



Hey shona, u look absolutely lovely! May I know which cafe this is at?


----------



## Thetaaj

To much cute-ness


----------



## amyrebecca

Silver MAM!


----------



## BeachBagGal

amyrebecca said:


> Silver MAM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2606423


Cute purse & outfit!


----------



## msd_bags

amyrebecca said:


> Silver MAM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2606423


I think the Silver MAM matches your outfit very well. You look really nice!


----------



## fshnonmymind

Strolling around today in my black MAM with blue zipper track.


----------



## BeachBagGal

fshnonmymind said:


> Strolling around today in my black MAM with blue zipper track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2609001


I love the blue zipper track detailing!


----------



## fshnonmymind

BeachBagGal said:


> I love the blue zipper track detailing!




Me too! I found her in a consignment shop and although I definitely had no need for more black bags, I couldn't but buy it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

fshnonmymind said:


> Me too! I found her in a consignment shop and although I definitely had no need for more black bags, I couldn't but buy it.


Oh def! What a unique detail!


----------



## kiwishopper

fshnonmymind said:


> Strolling around today in my black MAM with blue zipper track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2609001



Love this black! Such a classic beauty!


----------



## Pillow8

Hi Ladies, can't decide which color to get. Which do you think looks nicer?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## KaseyHK

Pillow8 said:


> View attachment 2611688
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, can't decide which color to get. Which do you think looks nicer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


i know color is very subjective. to me, the purple one catches my attn first and most 
the taupe one behind looks nice too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pillow8 said:


> View attachment 2611688
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, can't decide which color to get. Which do you think looks nicer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I love the purple, but not the goldware hardware. I love the hot red one. I bought this in 5 zip, but it was too short for crossbody for me so I returned it.    I do love the color though.


----------



## purseprincess32

I like the purple or blue. IAnd I love RM purple bags... since I own The Vintage Violet Mini Beloved, Grape MAM w/gold studs... and the 3 zip Purple Haze  MAC w/ gunmetal hardware.. I've always thought any RM electric blue bag would be amazing.

The purple is a great pop of color for Spring/Summer.


----------



## kiwishopper

Pillow8 said:


> View attachment 2611688
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, can't decide which color to get. Which do you think looks nicer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I am, too! Love that purple! Especially with the silver hw! So very pretty!


----------



## Pillow8

KaseyHK said:


> i know color is very subjective. to me, the purple one catches my attn first and most
> the taupe one behind looks nice too.




The purple mini is really eye-catching.   I'm just having second thoughts on the HW. Prefer it silver.

Yeah, taupe is great too! Had to choose between minty and taupe before and the minty color won 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Pillow8

BeachBagGal said:


> I love the purple, but not the goldware hardware. I love the hot red one. I bought this in 5 zip, but it was too short for crossbody for me so I returned it.    I do love the color though.




Agree  would have been a perfect bag if its in SHW. For 5-zip, I noticed that the chain is thiner than that of a mini mac.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Pillow8

BeachBagGal said:


> I love the purple, but not the goldware hardware. I love the hot red one. I bought this in 5 zip, but it was too short for crossbody for me so I returned it.    I do love the color though.




Agree  would have been a perfect bag if its in SHW. For 5-zip, I noticed that the chain is thiner than that of a mini mac.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rockstarmish

Pillow8 said:


> View attachment 2611688
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, can't decide which color to get. Which do you think looks nicer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


OMG. This looks familiar! Rustans? I'm there all the time. I went the day after you, I didn't see the hot red, but I saw the purple. You're from Manila too?


----------



## Pillow8

rockstarmish said:


> OMG. This looks familiar! Rustans? I'm there all the time. I went the day after you, I didn't see the hot red, but I saw the purple. You're from Manila too?




Yes I am!  Maybe they sold the red one already. What do you think of the purple one? 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## msd_bags

Pillow8 said:


> Yes I am!  Maybe they sold the red one already. What do you think of the purple one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Didn't think that was Rustan's!  Well, I normally go to Shangri-La and the RM setup is different there.


----------



## rockstarmish

Pillow8 said:


> Yes I am!  Maybe they sold the red one already. What do you think of the purple one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I have the purple one. I've had it since last year. It was the 2nd RM I got. I was shocked to actually see it since it was from last season. Besides it being a gorgeous shade of purple.. It's like neon to me, it also has the "good" leather of RM. The pebbled and soft one.  Some of the ones now are using stiffer leather.


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> Didn't think that was Rustan's!  Well, I normally go to Shangri-La and the RM setup is different there.


Ah yeah, they actually changed the set up now. RM has her own corner which is awesome


----------



## khriseeee

Which rustans did you visit msd_bag? Wonder if they still have the hot red....purple looks lovely too! Are they x items or do you get 10% off with a rustans card? 

I've got 2,500 worth of gc for rustans and i think i know where im spending it!


----------



## msd_bags

khriseeee said:


> Which rustans did you visit msd_bag? Wonder if they still have the hot red....purple looks lovely too! Are they x items or do you get 10% off with a rustans card?
> 
> I've got 2,500 worth of gc for rustans and i think i know where im spending it!



I only go to Rustans Shang.  But it's been a while since I've been there, the last time I was in a rush so I just checked if they have MAMs, which is my fave RM style. Sorry, didn't check out the MACs/mini MACs.  

Not sure also about discount etc since I gave up my FSP card some time ago.


----------



## Cathy.N

Pillow8 said:


> View attachment 2611688
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, can't decide which color to get. Which do you think looks nicer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



The blue one ! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Pillow8

khriseeee said:


> Which rustans did you visit msd_bag? Wonder if they still have the hot red....purple looks lovely too! Are they x items or do you get 10% off with a rustans card?
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 2,500 worth of gc for rustans and i think i know where im spending it!




You might wanna check out Rustan's Makati. They have lots of new stocks and I saw a mini mac and mac in red with sort of dark hardware. I suggest you get one now, the purple one I want is already sold when I went there yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Pillow8

Cathy.N said:


> The blue one ! It's gorgeous!




All of them are pretty. Wish I could buy them all  


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rockstarmish

Out in the heat with the mini Mac in Azure


----------



## msd_bags

rockstarmish said:


> Out in the heat with the mini Mac in Azure


So cool!!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Me today with my Dexter
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 bucket. Love this bag, it's officially the first piece in what I see to be an ongoing love affair.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Creativelyswank said:


> Me today with my Dexter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucket. Love this bag, it's officially the first piece in what I see to be an ongoing love affair.


Cute pic!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

rockstarmish said:


> Out in the heat with the mini Mac in Azure


Lovin' it!


----------



## Creativelyswank

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute pic!!




Thank you.


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> So cool!!





BeachBagGal said:


> Lovin' it!




Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## JennyErin

Creativelyswank said:


> Me today with my Dexter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucket. Love this bag, it's officially the first piece in what I see to be an ongoing love affair.





Cute pic! Love the color!


----------



## Creativelyswank

JennyErin said:


> Cute pic! Love the color!




Thank you &#128522; the color is scarlet but I'd say it's more salmon than scarlet which is perfect for summer.


----------



## kiwishopper

Creativelyswank said:


> Me today with my Dexter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucket. Love this bag, it's officially the first piece in what I see to be an ongoing love affair.



What a gorgeous picture! Love your outfit and I am always biased when it comes to a great red RM!


----------



## Creativelyswank

kiwishopper said:


> What a gorgeous picture! Love your outfit and I am always biased when it comes to a great red RM!




Thank you so much. Red and orange are my favorites.


----------



## rockstarmish

Creativelyswank said:


> Me today with my Dexter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucket. Love this bag, it's officially the first piece in what I see to be an ongoing love affair.


Your outfit matches the bag very well! You look great!


----------



## pennydreadful

Hey guys! I made the boyfriend take some pictures of my new covet today (it's finally sunny here, how could I not). Please excuse the frumpy hair and face, I was "testing out" the dress I'm wearing to a friend's wedding next month and was in full-on house mode, not actually going anywhere   I'm loving the color of this bag! Can't believe it took me this long to venture into red territory...


----------



## BeachBagGal

pennydreadful said:


> Hey guys! I made the boyfriend take some pictures of my new covet today (it's finally sunny here, how could I not). Please excuse the frumpy hair and face, I was "testing out" the dress I'm wearing to a friend's wedding next month and was in full-on house mode, not actually going anywhere   I'm loving the color of this bag! Can't believe it took me this long to venture into red territory...


Luvin' that bag! Super cute dress!!!


----------



## msd_bags

pennydreadful said:


> Hey guys! I made the boyfriend take some pictures of my new covet today (it's finally sunny here, how could I not). Please excuse the frumpy hair and face, I was "testing out" the dress I'm wearing to a friend's wedding next month and was in full-on house mode, not actually going anywhere   I'm loving the color of this bag! Can't believe it took me this long to venture into red territory...


Looks good!!


----------



## pennydreadful

BeachBagGal said:


> Luvin' that bag! Super cute dress!!!





msd_bags said:


> Looks good!!




Thanks ladies!!


----------



## missmoz

pennydreadful said:


> Hey guys! I made the boyfriend take some pictures of my new covet today (it's finally sunny here, how could I not). Please excuse the frumpy hair and face, I was "testing out" the dress I'm wearing to a friend's wedding next month and was in full-on house mode, not actually going anywhere   I'm loving the color of this bag! Can't believe it took me this long to venture into red territory...



Cute!  Makes me want to bust out my covets from their sleeping bags.  I have 4 which haven't seen the light of day in some time now.  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## stephci

My blue beauty


----------



## BeachBagGal

stephci said:


> My blue beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2629161


Is it cerulean? So pretty!


----------



## pennydreadful

missmoz said:


> Cute!  Makes me want to bust out my covets from their sleeping bags.  I have 4 which haven't seen the light of day in some time now.  Thanks for the inspiration!



Oh gosh, you're sweet ) Which four do you have?? I would just LOVE to see pictures, I'm absolutely obsessed with this style!!


----------



## stephci

BeachBagGal said:


> Is it cerulean? So pretty!




Yes it is cerulean i think!


----------



## missmoz

pennydreadful said:


> Oh gosh, you're sweet ) Which four do you have?? I would just LOVE to see pictures, I'm absolutely obsessed with this style!!



I have grey alligator, navy blue ostrich, nude/black ostrich, and plum gator.  Next time I have a chance I will snap a pic.


----------



## pennydreadful

missmoz said:


> I have grey alligator, navy blue ostrich, nude/black ostrich, and plum gator.  Next time I have a chance I will snap a pic.



Holy crap.  I have had dreams about a gator/croc embossed covet, and the nude/black ostrich was the one I originally fell in love with when it first came out. I can't wait to see a family picture!!!!! They must be gorgeous


----------



## pennydreadful

Hi everyone! I'm sorry to bombard you with pics of this bag over and over, but I just love it so much! Here's my new covet (in a bathroom mod shot, lol) at dinner tonight ) Thanks for letting me share


----------



## msd_bags

pennydreadful said:


> Hi everyone! I'm sorry to bombard you with pics of this bag over and over, but I just love it so much! Here's my new covet (in a bathroom mod shot, lol) at dinner tonight ) Thanks for letting me share


I'm so happy knowing you love it so much!


----------



## BeachBagGal

pennydreadful said:


> Hi everyone! I'm sorry to bombard you with pics of this bag over and over, but I just love it so much! Here's my new covet (in a bathroom mod shot, lol) at dinner tonight ) Thanks for letting me share


So cute!


----------



## Swtshan7

Sorry for the bad pics, not that great of a photog  but I have been making use of some of my Minkoffs  recently
Sea Green Mini MAB
Purple Mini Mac
Azure 5 zip


----------



## pennydreadful

Swtshan7 said:


> Sorry for the bad pics, not that great of a photog  but I have been making use of some of my Minkoffs  recently
> Sea Green Mini MAB
> Purple Mini Mac
> Azure 5 zip



Okay two things: 1) Your RMs are absolutely gorgeous! Three of the most beautiful colors! and 2) I adore the outfit you're wearing in that third photo!!  You look awesome, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## rockstarmish

Swtshan7 said:


> Sorry for the bad pics, not that great of a photog  but I have been making use of some of my Minkoffs  recently
> Sea Green Mini MAB
> Purple Mini Mac
> Azure 5 zip


Love love love! Twins on the Purple and Azure! 

You look lovely!


----------



## LVoeluv

Swtshan7 said:


> Sorry for the bad pics, not that great of a photog  but I have been making use of some of my Minkoffs  recently
> Sea Green Mini MAB
> Purple Mini Mac
> Azure 5 zip



Gorgeous! Love the azure and purple mini! &#128525;&#128536;&#128522;


----------



## msd_bags

Swtshan7 said:


> Sorry for the bad pics, not that great of a photog  but I have been making use of some of my Minkoffs  recently
> Sea Green Mini MAB
> Purple Mini Mac
> Azure 5 zip


Nice colors!


----------



## TraGiv

At dinner with my orange Cupid. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## BeachBagGal

TraGiv said:


> At dinner with my orange Cupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636236
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Luvn' it!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Actually this is my hubby modelling the Mini MAC he bought for me last May 27th in NR in Lakewood Center. He's a seafarer and he'll be home in 3 weeks! Can't wait for my Mini MAC (and of course, him) to arrive home soon!!! So excited!!! &#128522;&#128537;


----------



## msd_bags

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Actually this is my hubby modelling the Mini MAC he bought for me last May 27th in NR in Lakewood Center. He's a seafarer and he'll be home in 3 weeks! Can't wait for my Mini MAC (and of course, him) to arrive home soon!!! So excited!!! &#128522;&#128537;


Cute!!


----------



## finer_woman

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Actually this is my hubby modelling the Mini MAC he bought for me last May 27th in NR in Lakewood Center. He's a seafarer and he'll be home in 3 weeks! Can't wait for my Mini MAC (and of course, him) to arrive home soon!!! So excited!!! &#128522;&#128537;



That looks to be a regular size Mac not mini


----------



## SillyShopper

finer_woman said:


> That looks to be a regular size Mac not mini





That's correct.  It is the full size.  The mini only has 4 of those metal thingies on the bottom and the regular MAC has 5. The bag in the photo has 5, so it's a regular MAC...which IMHO is great too!  But then, I'm not a mini sort of gal.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

finer_woman said:


> That looks to be a regular size Mac not mini





SillyShopper said:


> That's correct.  It is the full size.  The mini only has 4 of those metal thingies on the bottom and the regular MAC has 5. The bag in the photo has 5, so it's a regular MAC...which IMHO is great too!  But then, I'm not a mini sort of gal.



Oh my, I wasn't even aware of that! &#128512; I'm a RM newbie and just got obsessed with the Mini MAC when I saw it on youtube (thanks to Jerusha Couture). I told my hubby to buy me the Mini since he was in LA but I guess since he is clueless about bags and maybe he didn't ask any SA in NR, he just grabbed the bag that looked the same as in the pictures I sent him.. Oh well, the MAC will also work for me. I could always ask him to buy the Mini next time he goes there, lol! &#128521;&#128522;

Thank you kind ladies for informing me &#128537;


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

msd_bags said:


> Cute!!



Thanks dear! &#128522; I just learned today that it's the regular MAC and not the Mini. Oh well, it still looks dear to me &#128150;


----------



## pennydreadful

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Thanks dear! &#128522; I just learned today that it's the regular MAC and not the Mini. Oh well, it still looks dear to me &#128150;



I bet you'll end up absolutely loving it!! I just got a full-size MAC not too long ago and am constantly amazed by how much I use it. It's really perfect, can't wait to see it once your hubs gets back!!


----------



## PurseLover35

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Oh my, I wasn't even aware of that! &#128512; I'm a RM newbie and just got obsessed with the Mini MAC when I saw it on youtube (thanks to Jerusha Couture). I told my hubby to buy me the Mini since he was in LA but I guess since he is clueless about bags and maybe he didn't ask any SA in NR, he just grabbed the bag that looked the same as in the pictures I sent him.. Oh well, the MAC will also work for me. I could always ask him to buy the Mini next time he goes there, lol! &#128521;&#128522;
> 
> Thank you kind ladies for informing me &#128537;



I have both sizes and personally, I prefer the regular MAC size for daily use.  The mini is more for going out or short trips.  I can fit everything I need in a MAC, even my full sized wallet.  I need to switch to small wallet to use my mini MACs.


----------



## pinkkate

So I'll try and do a real reveal when I get a chance, but I just got my new (to me  ) BBW MAB today! So I had to bring her along to barre class!


----------



## pennydreadful

Uggggghhh that bag is so stinking gorgeous... I bet it's just amazing irl!!! Congratulations!! What's the lining? PS how do you like barre? There's a studio right across from my office and I'm always tempted to go in...


----------



## pennydreadful

pinkkate said:


> View attachment 2642362
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll try and do a real reveal when I get a chance, but I just got my new (to me  ) BBW MAB today! So I had to bring her along to barre class!



Ha sorry forgot to quote you in my post above!!


----------



## pinkkate

pennydreadful said:


> Uggggghhh that bag is so stinking gorgeous... I bet it's just amazing irl!!! Congratulations!! What's the lining? PS how do you like barre? There's a studio right across from my office and I'm always tempted to go in...




The leather is so smooshy and great! It has the black and white mosaic lining... Not sure what year or season it's from. Thanks for helping convince me to get it! And I loooooove barre. I go to The Bar Method because that's the only place around where I live but I love it in general! It's the only exercise I look forward to doing  You should give it a shot if you're curious!


----------



## pennydreadful

pinkkate said:


> The leather is so smooshy and great! It has the black and white mosaic lining... Not sure what year or season it's from. Thanks for helping convince me to get it! And I loooooove barre. I go to The Bar Method because that's the only place around where I live but I love it in general! It's the only exercise I look forward to doing  You should give it a shot if you're curious!



omg anytime, I am always more than happy to enable!!! B/W mosaic would put it in 2007, I'm pretty sure (maybe someone else can chime in), but it might be even earlier!! Lucky you with a beautiful old-school RM!!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

And it's confirmed! My hubby bought me a MAC in Mint color! He felt a little sad bec. he bought the wrong bag but I assured him it's completely ok for me to have the regular one. I think it's even better bec. I can put so much more in it than with the mini. I really appreciate his effort in finding the bag for me. He's happy that I saw the silver lining in there so to speak, hehe &#128521;&#128150;





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

pennydreadful said:


> I bet you'll end up absolutely loving it!! I just got a full-size MAC not too long ago and am constantly amazed by how much I use it. It's really perfect, can't wait to see it once your hubs gets back!!




Yeah, me too! &#128516; Can't wait to get hold of this bag. If I can just pull the days to get him home faster haha! 23 more days to go! I'll do a reveal or a mod shot when I get a hold of it! Thanks dear! &#128522;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

PurseLover35 said:


> I have both sizes and personally, I prefer the regular MAC size for daily use.  The mini is more for going out or short trips.  I can fit everything I need in a MAC, even my full sized wallet.  I need to switch to small wallet to use my mini MACs.



Thanks for the info dear! &#9786;&#65039;I am currently in-love with my recently purchased long wallet and I am quite lazy to switch wallets nowadays so having a regular MAC would be a treat! I'm loving it already even though it's not in my hands yet! I am sooo excited! &#128516;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## KaseyHK

LVintage_LVoe said:


> And it's confirmed! My hubby bought me a MAC in Mint color! He felt a little sad bec. he bought the wrong bag but I assured him it's completely ok for me to have the regular one. I think it's even better bec. I can put so much more in it than with the mini. I really appreciate his effort in finding the bag for me. He's happy that I saw the silver lining in there so to speak, hehe &#128521;&#128150;
> 
> View attachment 2642651
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


it's a great deal!! and if it ends up you don't like it, give it to your hubby. it looks great on him


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

KaseyHK said:


> it's a great deal!! and if it ends up you don't like it, give it to your hubby. it looks great on him




It's a pretty good deal especially bec. it's an unplanned purchase &#128521;&#128077; And thanks for the idea, if I don't get to like the MAC (but I hope not), I know his purchase won't go to waste, lol! &#128540;&#128561;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## BeachBagGal

LVintage_LVoe said:


> And it's confirmed! My hubby bought me a MAC in Mint color! He felt a little sad bec. he bought the wrong bag but I assured him it's completely ok for me to have the regular one. I think it's even better bec. I can put so much more in it than with the mini. I really appreciate his effort in finding the bag for me. He's happy that I saw the silver lining in there so to speak, hehe &#128521;&#128150;
> 
> View attachment 2642651
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


What a great deal! Love the color - enjoy!


----------



## jennalovesbags

hard to see but playing tourist in my city with my green MAC!


----------



## BeachBagGal

jennalovesbags said:


> View attachment 2643560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hard to see but playing tourist in my city with my green MAC!


Nice pic! How fun!


----------



## missmoz

pennydreadful said:


> Holy crap.  I have had dreams about a gator/croc embossed covet, and the nude/black ostrich was the one I originally fell in love with when it first came out. I can't wait to see a family picture!!!!! They must be gorgeous



As requested, say hello to navy ostrich antique nickel HW, nude/black ostrich lt. gold HW, grey gator silver HW, and plum gator RG HW.  Hope the pic looks ok, I took it from my phone.


----------



## pennydreadful

missmoz said:


> As requested, say hello to navy ostrich antique nickel HW, nude/black ostrich lt. gold HW, grey gator silver HW, and plum gator RG HW.



...
   ...
      ...holy crap. 

This is one of the most beautiful bag portraits I've ever seen. 

*Thank you SO MUCH for posting!!!!* I am drooling aaalllll over the place, it's a mess. Which of these is your favorite??? I wouldn't be able to choose between the grey gator and the nude/black ostrich.... or the plum gator... : Seriously missmoz, thanks for taking the time to take these out and take a picture!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

missmoz said:


> As requested, say hello to navy ostrich antique nickel HW, nude/black ostrich lt. gold HW, grey gator silver HW, and plum gator RG HW.


Gorgeous!


----------



## missmoz

pennydreadful said:


> ...
> ...
> ...holy crap.
> 
> This is one of the most beautiful bag portraits I've ever seen.
> 
> *Thank you SO MUCH for posting!!!!* I am drooling aaalllll over the place, it's a mess. Which of these is your favorite??? I wouldn't be able to choose between the grey gator and the nude/black ostrich.... or the plum gator... : Seriously missmoz, thanks for taking the time to take these out and take a picture!! I really appreciate it!



It's really hard for me to pick a favorite but I think I'd pick the grey gator.  It was my 1st covet and it has the old chunky zipper pulls.  I used that bag for several months straight when I first got it.  Love it!

Btw your sig says you are waiting on a chloe.  Can't wait to hear more about it!  I adore my chloe marcie bag!


----------



## thedseer

missmoz said:


> As requested, say hello to navy ostrich antique nickel HW, nude/black ostrich lt. gold HW, grey gator silver HW, and plum gator RG HW.  Hope the pic looks ok, I took it from my phone.



Makes me miss the covets I had...great style. I never owned the nude/black ostrich, but that was always a favorite.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

BeachBagGal said:


> What a great deal! Love the color - enjoy!



Thanks dear! &#128522; 21 days to go and she'll be in mama's hands! &#128518;&#128147;


----------



## RuedeNesle

Today at Bancarella in Union Square, San Francisco!


----------



## BeachBagGal

RuedeNesle said:


> Today at Bancarella in Union Square, San Francisco!


She looks so pretty sitting there chillin'!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BeachBagGal said:


> She looks so pretty sitting there chillin'!





Thanks!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Here are some pictures as of lately with Minkoff's 


Sorry for the overhaul I haven't posted in a while. I am playing catch up ush:


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

SLCsocialite said:


> Here are some pictures as of lately with Minkoff's
> 
> 
> Sorry for the overhaul I haven't posted in a while. I am playing catch up ush:



You've made me want a brown mac now! Love it


----------



## BeachBagGal

SLCsocialite said:


> Here are some pictures as of lately with Minkoff's on my blog  -
> 
> 
> Sorry for the overhaul I haven't posted in a while. I am playing catch up ush:


Lookin' good with your RM!


----------



## pennydreadful

SLCsocialite said:


> Here are some pictures as of lately with Minkoff's
> 
> 
> Sorry for the overhaul I haven't posted in a while. I am playing catch up ush:



Oh gosh, these are beautiful pictures  You look great!! Don't ever apologize for the pictures, they're the best part of this forum  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## KaseyHK

SLCsocialite said:


> Here are some pictures as of lately with Minkoff's
> 
> 
> Sorry for the overhaul I haven't posted in a while. I am playing catch up ush:


wow :coolpics: you look wonderful!! and these bags look great on you


----------



## msd_bags

The mini Beloved is just so right for a tour around town. I'm on a visit to another country and it has proven to be very handy!


----------



## pennydreadful

msd_bags said:


> The mini Beloved is just so right for a tour around town. I'm on a visit to another country and it has proven to be very handy!
> 
> View attachment 2652796



Wooooowwww the mini b looks great!!!!  I love how it looks without the tassels -- and the color is stunning! Do you know the name of it?? It's gorgeous  

ps: your shoes are adorable!!


----------



## msd_bags

pennydreadful said:


> Wooooowwww the mini b looks great!!!!  I love how it looks without the tassels -- and the color is stunning! Do you know the name of it?? It's gorgeous
> 
> ps: your shoes are adorable!!


Thanks! Yes I prefer this without the tassels.  They are still attached, I just hid them inside those zippered compartments.  

I actually posted this a few weeks back in the "Identify..." thread for the color, but I got no response.  It is grey, I am as curious as you about the official color name. 

Thanks on the shoes too!  They are a great find from Marshalls more than a year ago.  Brand is CK.


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Almond Mini MAC:


----------



## pinkkate

Ellapretty said:


> With my Almond Mini MAC:




LOVE your outfit & your mini MAC looks perfect with it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ellapretty said:


> With my Almond Mini MAC:


So cute! Love your dress!


----------



## runningllqq

Ellapretty said:


> With my Almond Mini MAC:


Great shot and love the dress !![emoji1][emoji3][emoji7]


----------



## Ellapretty

pinkkate said:


> LOVE your outfit & your mini MAC looks perfect with it!





BeachBagGal said:


> So cute! Love your dress!





runningllqq said:


> Great shot and love the dress !![emoji1][emoji3][emoji7]



Thanks so much  The dress is from a collab I'm doing with LOFT...I adore all the shades of pink in it


----------



## pennydreadful

Alright, so these are a couple of the least exciting "in action" pics ever, probably, but here's a few of my new Minty mini Cupid in the backyard! I took these myself so the angle is all sorts of weird. But you get the idea! And just for good measure, I've included a picture of the itty bitty baby bunny that lives under our back porch


----------



## BeachBagGal

pennydreadful said:


> Alright, so these are a couple of the least exciting "in action" pics ever, probably, but here's a few of my new Minty mini Cupid in the backyard! I took these myself so the angle is all sorts of weird. But you get the idea! And just for good measure, I've included a picture of the itty bitty baby bunny that lives under our back porch
> View attachment 2656267
> View attachment 2656268
> View attachment 2656269
> View attachment 2656271


You did good w/ the pix-bag looks great! Cute lil bunny!


----------



## rockstarmish

pennydreadful said:


> Alright, so these are a couple of the least exciting "in action" pics ever, probably, but here's a few of my new Minty mini Cupid in the backyard! I took these myself so the angle is all sorts of weird. But you get the idea! And just for good measure, I've included a picture of the itty bitty baby bunny that lives under our back porch
> View attachment 2656267
> View attachment 2656268
> View attachment 2656269
> View attachment 2656271


It looks great on you! Glad you love it and belated happy birthday once more! The bunny is so cute too! Is it yours?


----------



## Stacey D

Very nice handbags!


----------



## Gremlin

pennydreadful said:


> Alright, so these are a couple of the least exciting "in action" pics ever, probably, but here's a few of my new Minty mini Cupid in the backyard! I took these myself so the angle is all sorts of weird. But you get the idea! And just for good measure, I've included a picture of the itty bitty baby bunny that lives under our back porch



Lovely bag! Is this the teal colour?


----------



## SLCsocialite

Happy Friday! Here is my RM in action on my blog this morning!


----------



## pinkkate

Photos from before my little sister's graduation the other day! 

And this super great quality picture from before an interview this morning



As you can tell I'm super obsessed with my MAB! She goes everywhere with me now : )


----------



## pinkkate

SLCsocialite said:


> Happy Friday! Here is my RM in action on my blog this morning!




I love everything about this!! Happy Friday!


----------



## jennalovesbags

my traveling companion from DC to NYC!


----------



## pennydreadful

Gremlin said:


> Lovely bag! Is this the teal colour?



Thanks Gremlin!! This is a color called "Minty" -- It's a current season color, and is quite a bit lighter than the current "Teal." HTH!


----------



## pennydreadful

pinkkate said:


> View attachment 2658934
> View attachment 2658935
> 
> 
> Photos from before my little sister's graduation the other day!
> 
> And this super great quality picture from before an interview this morning
> View attachment 2658937
> 
> 
> As you can tell I'm super obsessed with my MAB! She goes everywhere with me now : )



Kate you look AWESOME!!!!! Love the smile in that last pic  Hope your interview went well!!!


----------



## pennydreadful

jennalovesbags said:


> View attachment 2658971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my traveling companion from DC to NYC!



ooOoOoooohh... This must be Tortora, yes? Just gorgeous


----------



## pennydreadful

SLCsocialite said:


> Happy Friday! Here is my RM in action on my blog this morning!



WOWOWOWOOOWWW everything about this picture is stunning!! Love that vest/cardigan/top deal you have on; it makes me happy just looking at it


----------



## jennalovesbags

pennydreadful said:


> ooOoOoooohh... This must be Tortora, yes? Just gorgeous




Yes! Then I was at dinner and then the waiter spilled three beers on her. I think she's okay


----------



## pennydreadful

jennalovesbags said:


> Yes! Then I was at dinner and then the waiter spilled three beers on her. I think she's okay




WHAT OMIGOD. seriously??? Did the waiter apologize profusely?? ... Does it smell like beer?? Fingers crossed it turns out just fine!!


----------



## kiwishopper

pennydreadful said:


> Alright, so these are a couple of the least exciting "in action" pics ever, probably, but here's a few of my new Minty mini Cupid in the backyard! I took these myself so the angle is all sorts of weird. But you get the idea! And just for good measure, I've included a picture of the itty bitty baby bunny that lives under our back porch
> View attachment 2656267
> View attachment 2656268
> View attachment 2656269
> View attachment 2656271



What a cute little cupid bag! The colour is awesome! Mint green for spring and summer!


----------



## jennalovesbags

pennydreadful said:


> WHAT OMIGOD. seriously??? Did the waiter apologize profusely?? ... Does it smell like beer?? Fingers crossed it turns out just fine!!




I baby wiped it and it seems okay. Not much apologizing, just a comped drink.


----------



## pauii

My first RM. MAC mini in white with rosegold hardware.


----------



## rockstarmish

pauii said:


> My first RM. MAC mini in white with rosegold hardware.
> View attachment 2663368


Congratulations! Lovely combo with the rose gold HW


----------



## thedseer

pauii said:


> My first RM. MAC mini in white with rosegold hardware.
> View attachment 2663368



Love this combo!


----------



## pauii

rockstarmish said:


> Congratulations! Lovely combo with the rose gold HW






thedseer said:


> Love this combo!




Thanks!  And yes, the white with rose gold hardware really is a standout. I love it!


----------



## foxgal

pauii said:


> my first rm. Mac mini in white with rosegold hardware.
> View attachment 2663368





beautiful!


----------



## foxgal

Took my RMs with me recently to New York. Cupid on the Brooklyn Bridge and holographic mini MAC in Central Park.


----------



## Kpoxa

My Mini Affair in Taupe color.


s020.radikal.ru/i723/1406/4e/3a1cc12e38a8.jpg

Sorry, I cannot publish a pic directly.. Why?


----------



## rockstarmish

This was yesterday afternoon. It was a sunny Saturday and I decided to take my Elle mini in light turquoise out to a dinner date.


----------



## msd_bags

rockstarmish said:


> This was yesterday afternoon. It was a sunny Saturday and I decided to take my Elle mini in light turquoise out to a dinner date.




This is so pretty!!


----------



## fshnonmymind

Did some window shopping today and brought along my new lady Mini Marlowe in Hawaiian print.


----------



## LVoeluv

Grocery shopping with skinny MAC &#128522;


----------



## Hierophilic

foxgal said:


> Took my RMs with me recently to New York. Cupid on the Brooklyn Bridge and holographic mini MAC in Central Park.


wowow that holographic mmac is stealing my heart rn


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> This is so pretty!!


Thanks dear.


----------



## msd_bags

I can't get enough of this Chocolate Brown Basketweave MAB! Back home from work today.


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> I can't get enough of this Chocolate Brown Basketweave MAB! Back home from work today.
> 
> View attachment 2670851


Very nice ensemble! Very classy! Love it


----------



## foxgal

Hierophilic said:


> wowow that holographic mmac is stealing my heart rn





Thanks! It has gotten pretty scratched up as it's vinyl, not leather, but luckily with the holographic shine you can't see it too much!


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

Me and my Minkoff Mac and my little sister at the top of Montmartre, Paris

I've just noticed how short this bag is on me! I'm 5ft 9 and perhaps too tall for it!

The Mini Mac was the perfect pal to accompany me around Paris. I put all my Euros in the front pocket and was safe from pickpockets!


----------



## BeachBagGal

foxgal said:


> Took my RMs with me recently to New York. Cupid on the Brooklyn Bridge and holographic mini MAC in Central Park.


Fun vaca photo pix with your bags! Cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

rockstarmish said:


> This was yesterday afternoon. It was a sunny Saturday and I decided to take my Elle mini in light turquoise out to a dinner date.


Ooo such a pretty color in the daylight!


----------



## BeachBagGal

fshnonmymind said:


> Did some window shopping today and brought along my new lady Mini Marlowe in Hawaiian print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670077


I love that print! Looks great with your outfit-super cute shorts!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LVoeluv said:


> Grocery shopping with skinny MAC &#128522;


Love this little clutch - I have two!


----------



## rockstarmish

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo such a pretty color in the daylight!


Thank you!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

My hubby finally arrived from work onboard a cargo ship and he got this Minty beauty for me from LA last Memorial Day. I requested for a Mini MAC but he got it mixed up with the MAC. But I'm so glad he did! I love the color and the size is just perfect. This is my first RM but definitely won't be my last


----------



## rockstarmish

LVintage_LVoe said:


> My hubby finally arrived from work onboard a cargo ship and he got this Minty beauty for me from LA last Memorial Day. I requested for a Mini MAC but he got it mixed up with the MAC. But I'm so glad he did! I love the color and the size is just perfect. This is my first RM but definitely won't be my last


Congrats! Lovely color


----------



## rockstarmish

AllSaintsAddict said:


> Me and my Minkoff Mac and my little sister at the top of Montmartre, Paris
> 
> I've just noticed how short this bag is on me! I'm 5ft 9 and perhaps too tall for it!
> 
> The Mini Mac was the perfect pal to accompany me around Paris. I put all my Euros in the front pocket and was safe from pickpockets!


I think it's a perfect length on you


----------



## LVoeluv

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this little clutch - I have two!



Hehehe... it's addictive coz the leather is so soft and hold surprisingly quite a lot,am thinking of getting another in brighter color, &#128539;&#128522;


----------



## LVoeluv

LVintage_LVoe said:


> My hubby finally arrived from work onboard a cargo ship and he got this Minty beauty for me from LA last Memorial Day. I requested for a Mini MAC but he got it mixed up with the MAC. But I'm so glad he did! I love the color and the size is just perfect. This is my first RM but definitely won't be my last



Love the charm on the minty MAC, such sweet color combo! &#128077;&#128522;&#128151;


----------



## SLCsocialite

Getting some RM time in last week!


----------



## SLCsocialite

foxgal said:


> Took my RMs with me recently to New York. Cupid on the Brooklyn Bridge and holographic mini MAC in Central Park.




LOVE your hologram mac!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LVintage_LVoe said:


> My hubby finally arrived from work onboard a cargo ship and he got this Minty beauty for me from LA last Memorial Day. I requested for a Mini MAC but he got it mixed up with the MAC. But I'm so glad he did! I love the color and the size is just perfect. This is my first RM but definitely won't be my last


Love that color! Fun!


----------



## BeachBagGal

SLCsocialite said:


> Getting some RM time in last week!


Cute! Love your combos of blue!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

rockstarmish said:


> Congrats! Lovely color



Thanks! The color is really refreshing to the eyes! Love it!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

LVoeluv said:


> Love the charm on the minty MAC, such sweet color combo! &#128077;&#128522;&#128151;



Thank you!  I think it matches the minty color perfectly!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that color! Fun!



Thanks dear! Yes it is; makes me happy when I look at it!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

First time taking my first-ever RM bag out! My MAC in Mint color  Love it to bits! &#128147;&#128077;


----------



## JennyErin

LVintage_LVoe said:


> First time taking my first-ever RM bag out! My MAC in Mint color  Love it to bits! &#128147;&#128077;



Beautiful color!!


----------



## Ellapretty

With my almond mini-MAC - it goes with everything!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ellapretty said:


> With my almond mini-MAC - it goes with everything!


Looks good! Cute dress!


----------



## foxgal

LVintage_LVoe said:


> First time taking my first-ever RM bag out! My MAC in Mint color  Love it to bits! &#128147;&#128077;





This mint color is really growing on me. So perfect for spring/summer!


----------



## littlecollector

Ellapretty said:


> With my almond mini-MAC - it goes with everything!



Very pretty !


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

LVintage_LVoe said:


> First time taking my first-ever RM bag out! My MAC in Mint color  Love it to bits! &#128147;&#128077;


The color is beautiful


----------



## kiwishopper

You look so pretty with this dress and of course the mini mac


----------



## msd_bags

Just posting again a picture of my dark grey mini Beloved.  This is with the dog (Hachiko?) in Shibuya, Japan and my colleagues from the seminar I attended a few weeks back. I find this bag very good for touring around.  Fits a lot too!!  I got another one in red but I have yet to receive it.


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing my Mini MAC as a shoulder bag with the chains doubled up:


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing my Mini MAC as a shoulder bag with the chains doubled up:


Super cute! Love your dress!


----------



## littlejuser

Looks awesome... I recently sold a roots Olivia bag in a similar color and am regretting it as it really is a great neutral that looks great with almost anything!!!


----------



## bmatencio

Riding shotgun


----------



## kiwishopper

bmatencio said:


> Riding shotgun
> View attachment 2684740



Such an under-stated beauty!


----------



## pennydreadful




----------



## BeachBagGal

bmatencio said:


> Riding shotgun
> View attachment 2684740


So pretty! Pale pink?


----------



## BeachBagGal

pennydreadful said:


> View attachment 2684943


Cupid look so cute on you! She's a good size on you! Loving that pop of color!


----------



## bmatencio

BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty! Pale pink?




Beige with rose gold studs I think


----------



## rockstarmish

pennydreadful said:


> View attachment 2684943


Love this on the mini cupid! So minty fresh hehe! What a beautiful contrast to any outfit. Great choice on the color!


----------



## msd_bags

rockstarmish said:


> Love this on the mini cupid! So minty fresh hehe! What a beautiful contrast to any outfit. Great choice on the color!


sorry, a bit off-topic here, your mailbox has been full since last week.


Penny, what a beautiful mini Cupid!


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> sorry, a bit off-topic here, your mailbox has been full since last week.
> 
> 
> Penny, what a beautiful mini Cupid!


Oh no! were you trying to send me a message? Let me delete some


----------



## Kpoxa

*Ellapretty*, your look is amazing, and the bag is just perfect!!! What color is it exactly? Almond? Bittersweet?


----------



## daphane

with my mini 5 zips


----------



## msd_bags

daphane said:


> View attachment 2692018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my mini 5 zips


This looks so good!


----------



## BeachBagGal

daphane said:


> View attachment 2692018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my mini 5 zips


Super cute!


----------



## Ellapretty

Kpoxa said:


> *Ellapretty*, your look is amazing, and the bag is just perfect!!! What color is it exactly? Almond? Bittersweet?


 
Sorry I just saw this now - my bag is in Almond - love the colour so much!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Our dear old friend/ "big brother" treated us to a hearty lunch yesterday &#128522; . This was our first time seeing him again after migrating to the US 11 years ago. With me is my fave bag of the week -- my MAC!


----------



## msd_bags

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Our dear old friend/ "big brother" treated us to a hearty lunch yesterday &#128522; . This was our first time seeing him again after migrating to the US 11 years ago. With me is my fave bag of the week -- my MAC!


Nice MAC!!


----------



## kix55

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Our dear old friend/ "big brother" treated us to a hearty lunch yesterday &#128522; . This was our first time seeing him again after migrating to the US 11 years ago. With me is my fave bag of the week -- my MAC!



love the mint color!! nice mac


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

msd_bags said:


> Nice MAC!!



Thanks dear!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

kix55 said:


> love the mint color!! nice mac



Thanks!  I wanted a dark-colored one before but I'm loving this mint color, it's so refreshing to look at! &#128522;


----------



## jayohwhy

My bronze mam having coffee with me at the airport...


----------



## jennalovesbags

Here's me and mini MAB tote and then a clutch at a wedding, both this weekend!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Very cute! I love your bags!


----------



## jennalovesbags

BeachBagGal said:


> Very cute! I love your bags!




Thank you! I need to be better at taking photos with my bags.


----------



## BeachBagGal

jennalovesbags said:


> Thank you! I need to be better at taking photos with my bags.


Yeah I'm lucky if I get one up just of the bag itself lol!


----------



## kiwishopper

jennalovesbags said:


> Here's me and mini MAB tote and then a clutch at a wedding, both this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2706789
> 
> 
> View attachment 2706790



Such a cool summer outfit! The RMs dressed everything up perfectly


----------



## jennalovesbags

kiwishopper said:


> Such a cool summer outfit! The RMs dressed everything up perfectly



Thank you!


----------



## killua_estee

Me and my MAM out on a walk in a flower dome! I only have the back view as this picture was taken secretly..


----------



## msd_bags

Excuse the arm twisting, here is my Chocolate/brown basketweave full size MAB. I'm about 5'4" for reference.


----------



## msd_bags

Sailor Blue mini Matinee out to the grocery with me today.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

msd_bags said:


> Excuse the arm twisting, here is my Chocolate/brown basketweave full size MAB. I'm about 5'4" for reference.
> 
> View attachment 2713936





msd_bags said:


> Sailor Blue mini Matinee out to the grocery with me today.
> 
> View attachment 2714184
> 
> View attachment 2714185



Love both bags on you sis! Lovin' the blue especially


----------



## msd_bags

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Love both bags on you sis! Lovin' the blue especially


Thanks!  I had a regular sized black Matinee before but it didn't work out for me so I sold it.  This mini is so cute!!  I'm not a shoulder strap girl as you know, but sometimes I wish this mini Matinee had one.

Any word on your MAM?


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Me and my newest purchase Minkoff Love crossbody. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

msd_bags said:


> Thanks!  I had a regular sized black Matinee before but it didn't work out for me so I sold it.  This mini is so cute!!  I'm not a shoulder strap girl as you know, but sometimes I wish this mini Matinee had one.
> 
> Any word on your MAM?



Your mini Matinee is really cute! &#9786;&#65039; I wish I could pull off this style. I'm still training myself in getting used to using top handle bags. I love the look but always finding myself needing to put the purse down to get something inside. Maybe I should just leave the zip open or half open. Hmmm... We'll see when I get my hands on that MAM, which by the way got cleared from the customs last Aug 7 and is still out there. Can't believe it's taking this long! I could just go there and get it but you know we can't just do that, haha! &#128518;


----------



## kiwishopper

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 2714739
> View attachment 2714740
> 
> 
> Me and my newest purchase Minkoff Love crossbody.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



You look fantastic with it! Hope you are loving using it!


----------



## msd_bags

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Your mini Matinee is really cute! &#9786;&#65039; I wish I could pull off this style. I'm still training myself in getting used to using top handle bags. I love the look but always finding myself needing to put the purse down to get something inside. Maybe I should just leave the zip open or half open. Hmmm... We'll see when I get my hands on that MAM, which by the way got cleared from the customs last Aug 7 and is still out there. Can't believe it's taking this long! I could just go there and get it but you know we can't just do that, haha! &#128518;


Can't wait for you to try the MAM!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

msd_bags said:


> Can't wait for you to try the MAM!



Finally! Not really a mod shot but it's her first outing. We went to the salon and she was patiently waiting for me as she sat on her own chair &#128522;


----------



## newwonderfull

jayohwhy said:


> View attachment 2705608
> 
> 
> My bronze mam having coffee with me at the airport...


I love seeing someone else with this bag! My boyfriend thinks I'm nuts, but I am obsessed with this bag!


----------



## msd_bags

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Finally! Not really a mod shot but it's her first outing. We went to the salon and she was patiently waiting for me as she sat on her own chair &#128522;




Pretty pretty!!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

msd_bags said:


> Pretty pretty!!



Thanks D!  We went to church today  I feel like no other bag can separate us in the next few days or weeks. Not even my precious Palermo, haha! But I also feel bad that I've taken my MAC for granted lately. It's just that I have been carrying a lot of stuff since my MAM came, stuff that won't fit in my MAC (or is it just another excuse so I can use my MAM, hehe). Here's a mod shot before I went to church and with her in the car after church. Hope I don't bore people here. I only have her and my MAC and I don't have too many RMs to showcase


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 2714739
> View attachment 2714740
> 
> 
> Me and my newest purchase Minkoff Love crossbody.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



Love the Love Crossbody on you dear! And love your sandals too btw!


----------



## msd_bags

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Thanks D!  We went to church today  I feel like no other bag can separate us in the next few days or weeks. Not even my precious Palermo, haha! But I also feel bad that I've taken my MAC for granted lately. It's just that I have been carrying a lot of stuff since my MAM came, stuff that won't fit in my MAC (or is it just another excuse so I can use my MAM, hehe). Here's a mod shot before I went to church and with her in the car after church. Hope I don't bore people here. I only have her and my MAC and I don't have too many RMs to showcase




I'm sooo happy you like her!!


----------



## weibandy

LVintage_LVoe said:


> My hubby finally arrived from work onboard a cargo ship and he got this Minty beauty for me from LA last Memorial Day. I requested for a Mini MAC but he got it mixed up with the MAC. But I'm so glad he did! I love the color and the size is just perfect. This is my first RM but definitely won't be my last


love the LV charm with it!  Cute.


----------



## vesperholly

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Thanks D!  We went to church today  I feel like no other bag can separate us in the next few days or weeks. Not even my precious Palermo, haha! But I also feel bad that I've taken my MAC for granted lately. It's just that I have been carrying a lot of stuff since my MAM came, stuff that won't fit in my MAC (or is it just another excuse so I can use my MAM, hehe). Here's a mod shot before I went to church and with her in the car after church. Hope I don't bore people here. I only have her and my MAC and I don't have too many RMs to showcase



Ahaha great bag but I couldn't help but notice you have my new favorite perfume, Moschino's I Love Love! I got a bottle at TJMaxx last month and love it - and I am SO picky about perfume. Thinking about getting a backup!


----------



## msd_bags

Carried my Wine MAM for the first time today. I needed to dress up since I had outside meetings to go to and the Wine is just up to the occasion! &#128516; The color is so rich!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

msd_bags said:


> Carried my Wine MAM for the first time today. I needed to dress up since I had outside meetings to go to and the Wine is just up to the occasion! &#128516; The color is so rich!
> 
> View attachment 2724608



Love it D!  I'm sure you had a great time, with her in your meetings


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

vesperholly said:


> Ahaha great bag but I couldn't help but notice you have my new favorite perfume, Moschino's I Love Love! I got a bottle at TJMaxx last month and love it - and I am SO picky about perfume. Thinking about getting a backup!



Thanks holly!  Oh, it's my favorite as well! I love fresh smelling perfume. Not into florals. And since it's kind of hot  most days of the year here in my country, it's really a treat to always be fresh-smelling and I believe this perfume won't make the next person to me dizzy  as it is not strong-smelling


----------



## rockstarmish

msd_bags said:


> Carried my Wine MAM for the first time today. I needed to dress up since I had outside meetings to go to and the Wine is just up to the occasion! &#128516; The color is so rich!
> 
> View attachment 2724608


Wow! This really suits you so well! LOVE the color!


----------



## msd_bags

rockstarmish said:


> Wow! This really suits you so well! LOVE the color!




Thanks! I can't help staring at it.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

My MAC on a niece's kiddie party ^^)

She was there relaxing on top of a clean table but when the kiddie food arrived, my MAC went straight at the back of my seat, protecting her from spaghetti sauce and fried chicken gravy! Better safe than sorry! Haha!


----------



## beachgirl38

Envy Nikki hobo in Boston, my favorite travel bag!


----------



## foxgal

Going out for lunch with my denim studded Affair - love!


----------



## BeachBagGal

foxgal said:


> Going out for lunch with my denim studded Affair - love!
> 
> View attachment 2742257


That bag looks fantastic on you! I really like the color of the bag mixed with the color of your skirt.


----------



## diana27arvi




----------



## LVintage_LVoe

diana27arvi said:


>



Wow!!! Is that the iridescent elle? Perfect with your black dress!


----------



## Liyanamz

An impulse purchase gone right! Love the quilted Mini MAC and its amazing design. And such an effortless bag which I use casually and formally.


----------



## msd_bags

Liyanamz said:


> An impulse purchase gone right! Love the quilted Mini MAC and its amazing design. And such an effortless bag which I use casually and formally.


Pretty!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Liyanamz said:


> An impulse purchase gone right! Love the quilted Mini MAC and its amazing design. And such an effortless bag which I use casually and formally.


Very pretty! It looks great with all your different outfits!!


----------



## Liyanamz

BeachBagGal said:


> Very pretty! It looks great with all your different outfits!!


Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## Kpoxa

My beautiful mini Mac in Bittersweet!!!
I love it so much, I found my color!


----------



## rockstarmish

Kpoxa said:


> View attachment 2754041
> 
> 
> My beautiful mini Mac in Bittersweet!!!
> I love it so much, I found my color!


Glad you finally found your color  Congrats! Looks great on you!


----------



## msd_bags

Kpoxa said:


> My beautiful mini Mac in Bittersweet!!!
> I love it so much, I found my color!




Congrats!! It's pretty!


----------



## msd_bags

Not much action but could not resist taking a photo of my Nikki at 34,000 ft. Hobos are great for travelling!


----------



## TeeLVee

Off to work with my jules satchel.


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> Not much action but could not resist taking a photo of my Nikki at 34,000 ft. Hobos are great for travelling!
> 
> View attachment 2759505


 
Beautiful leather and color.


----------



## msd_bags

HavPlenty said:


> Beautiful leather and color.




Thanks! Although this is a newer release I find the leather relatively thick and I like it!


----------



## llaga22

Today


----------



## BeachBagGal

Tawny MAM. Loving this bag!  The perfect neutral!


----------



## BeachBagGal

llaga22 said:


> Today
> View attachment 2762958
> View attachment 2762959
> View attachment 2762961


Gorgeous color! What color?


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

msd_bags said:


> Not much action but could not resist taking a photo of my Nikki at 34,000 ft. Hobos are great for travelling!
> 
> View attachment 2759505



Gorgeous color! Totally an eye-catcher! ^^)


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Mint MAC seeing some action at a Christening where I am one of the godparents ^^)


----------



## JennyErin

msd_bags said:


> Not much action but could not resist taking a photo of my Nikki at 34,000 ft. Hobos are great for travelling!
> 
> View attachment 2759505




Beautiful msd  Love the color!  



BeachBagGal said:


> Tawny MAM. Loving this bag!  The perfect neutral!





llaga22 said:


> Today
> View attachment 2762958
> View attachment 2762959
> View attachment 2762961




Oooo love seeing MAMs in action!! Both are gorgeous!! 



TeeLVee said:


> Off to work with my jules satchel.




Love your whole outfit!


----------



## JennyErin

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Mint MAC seeing some action at a Christening where I am one of the godparents ^^)





Beautiful LVintage


----------



## msd_bags

msd_bags said:


> Thanks! Although *this is a newer release* I find the leather relatively thick and I like it!


Sorry about this, I was talking about my Elephant Grey Cupid when I said "newer release".  I thought it was what was being commented.  But this gorgeous red Nikki really has thick and pretty-colored leather too.

Thanks to all those who commented.


----------



## msd_bags

llaga22 said:


> Today
> View attachment 2762958
> View attachment 2762959
> View attachment 2762961


This is such a nice color!!



BeachBagGal said:


> Tawny MAM. Loving this bag!  The perfect neutral!


Looks pretty!



LVintage_LVoe said:


> Mint MAC seeing some action at a Christening where I am one of the godparents ^^)


Hey, you look great!!


----------



## TeeLVee

JennyErin said:


> Beautiful msd  Love the color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo love seeing MAMs in action!! Both are gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your whole outfit!


Thank you JennyErin!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

msd_bags said:


> Hey, you look great!!





JennyErin said:


> Beautiful LVintage



Thanks D and Jenny! Kisses to you both!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

My OS MAM puddling near this beautiful painting


----------



## msd_bags

LVintage_LVoe said:


> My OS MAM puddling near this beautiful painting


Beautiful!!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Liyanamz said:


> An impulse purchase gone right! Love the quilted Mini MAC and its amazing design. And such an effortless bag which I use casually and formally.


Too cute! Now I want a studded one...


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 2714739
> View attachment 2714740
> 
> 
> Me and my newest purchase Minkoff Love crossbody.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


Cute bag, cute sandals!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Obligatory elevator shot of Fuchsia Mini Mac.


----------



## TeeLVee

rx4dsoul said:


> Obligatory elevator shot of Fuchsia Mini Mac.


Gorgeous mini mac!


----------



## msd_bags

rx4dsoul said:


> Obligatory elevator shot of Fuchsia Mini Mac.


Very pretty!


----------



## rx4dsoul

msd_bags said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you.


----------



## Deetob88

Thi is my MAM in coral I received for my anniversary from my boyfriend back in April. I'm obsessed with RM and even though I have a small collection now I see myself gathering mannnnny more in the future


----------



## Deetob88

Oops forgot attachments


----------



## BeachBagGal

Deetob88 said:


> Oops forgot attachments


Ooo love that color! Enjoy your lovely!!


----------



## Deetob88

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo love that color! Enjoy your lovely!!


Thank you!


----------



## sprite44

Beautiful!


----------



## s2jenny

Large 5 zip in tan. Found this at 50% off at Marshalls, such a steal!


----------



## Simplylife

I have my MAC clutch from shopbop with a 25%off this week. I love the size and the light gold hardware. It could be my everyday bag from now  and i am a guy who can't stop buying bags. :X


----------



## AnnCharlotte

Simplylife said:


> I have my MAC clutch from shopbop with a 25%off this week. I love the size and the light gold hardware. It could be my everyday bag from now  and i am a guy who can't stop buying bags. :X


Very nice bag


----------



## HavPlenty

Simplylife said:


> I have my MAC clutch from shopbop with a 25%off this week. I love the size and the light gold hardware. It could be my everyday bag from now  *and i am a guy who can't stop buying bags*. :X


 
LOL I see the addiction is alive and well. Nice looking MAC. Leather looks pretty and smooth.


----------



## msd_bags

s2jenny said:


> Large 5 zip in tan. Found this at 50% off at Marshalls, such a steal!


What a great deal! It's a lovely bag!



Simplylife said:


> I have my MAC clutch from shopbop with a 25%off this week. I love the size and the light gold hardware. It could be my everyday bag from now  and i am a guy who can't stop buying bags. :X


Yes, these are addicting!  Enjoy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Simplylife said:


> I have my MAC clutch from shopbop with a 25%off this week. I love the size and the light gold hardware. It could be my everyday bag from now  and i am a guy who can't stop buying bags. :X


Bag looks great on you!


----------



## JennyErin

Here is my Hudson Moto Mini with me at work today.


----------



## HavPlenty

JennyErin said:


> Here is my Hudson Moto Mini with me at work today.


 
Cute! This bag is getting pretty popular. How do you like it?


----------



## JennyErin

HavPlenty said:


> Cute! This bag is getting pretty popular. How do you like it?



Thank you, I really like it!


----------



## msd_bags

JennyErin said:


> Here is my Hudson Moto Mini with me at work today.


Very pretty Jenny!  Is this Hunter Green?


----------



## Deetob88

Rainy day in Jersey with my MAM in port with gold hardware.


----------



## Deetob88

Oops


----------



## Linz379

Simplylife said:


> I have my MAC clutch from shopbop with a 25%off this week. I love the size and the light gold hardware. It could be my everyday bag from now  and i am a guy who can't stop buying bags. :X


Love this bag!


----------



## msd_bags

My Elephant Grey Cupid. I'm about 5'4" for reference.


----------



## BeachBagGal

msd_bags said:


> My Elephant Grey Cupid. I'm about 5'4" for reference.
> 
> View attachment 2801311


Looks cute on you!!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Here is my latest OOTD with my MAC


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

JennyErin said:


> Here is my Hudson Moto Mini with me at work today.


One of my favorite green bags of any brand. So cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

SLCsocialite said:


> Here is my latest OOTD with my MAC


Looks cute carried as a clutch!


----------



## SLCsocialite

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks cute carried as a clutch!



Thank you, it really makes the bag more versatile! 

Heres another outfit with my RM Mini Tote!


----------



## BeachBagGal

SLCsocialite said:


> Thank you, it really makes the bag more versatile!
> 
> Heres another outfit with my RM Mini Tote!


Cute bag & outfit!!!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

oh my eyes


----------



## Purse__addict

Ilovepurse007 said:


> oh my eyes




Is that acid yellow?? It is beautiful


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Purse__addict said:


> Is that acid yellow?? It is beautiful




It's neon yellow!


----------



## JennyErin

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> One of my favorite green bags of any brand. So cute!


 
Thank you so much!!


----------



## juicyincouture

Picked up this baby on a whim at Nordstrom Rack the other day. It goes perfectly with my M.A.B tote.


----------



## TaraP

juicyincouture said:


> Picked up this baby on a whim at Nordstrom Rack the other day. It goes perfectly with my M.A.B tote.



OMG! I love this. I've never seen pouches with these sayings before. Super cute! Congrats!


----------



## anthrosphere

Taking a quick coffee break with my Fringe MAC.








juicyincouture said:


> Picked up this baby on a whim at Nordstrom Rack the other day. It goes perfectly with my M.A.B tote.




So lucky!! I never saw this at my NR. So, so cute!!! I need to keep a sharp eye for it when I go back. Maybe if I get lucky I find one that says "Aries", crossing fingers! Love your Mab tote, too!


----------



## finer_woman

anthrosphere said:


> Taking a quick coffee break with my Fringe MAC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lucky!! I never saw this at my NR. So, so cute!!! I need to keep a sharp eye for it when I go back. Maybe if I get lucky I find one that says "Aries", crossing fingers! Love your Mab tote, too!


Cute, i didn't know this existed


----------



## kiwishopper

Red MAC with silver hw


----------



## msd_bags

Kiwi, it's fun to see your pic again! Beautiful bag/color and wonderful shot!


----------



## kiwishopper

msd_bags said:


> Kiwi, it's fun to see your pic again! Beautiful bag/color and wonderful shot!



Haha thanks so much! I haven't been on TPF for ages... Kinda lost interest but I am browsing again especially I just ordered a Love Crossbody in Moon (navy) with silver hw  so looking forward to see it in person


----------



## msd_bags

kiwishopper said:


> Haha thanks so much! I haven't been on TPF for ages... Kinda lost interest but I am browsing again especially I just ordered a Love Crossbody in Moon (navy) with silver hw  so looking forward to see it in person


That Love Crossbody sure looks pretty!


----------



## MsAnne

SLCsocialite said:


> Thank you, it really makes the bag more versatile!
> 
> Heres another outfit with my RM Mini Tote!


Wow, you look really great. Love your bag !


----------



## Xcessa

Deetob88 said:


> Oops


Love this simple and classy bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

kiwishopper said:


> Red MAC with silver hw


Cute! Cute!


----------



## kiwishopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! Cute!



Thank you  it's my oldest RM although there's some fading around the corners I still love it


----------



## bagddicted

Carrying Mini MAB Tote in Black - I added a faux fur pom pom since it's winter time!


----------



## BeachBagGal

bagddicted said:


> Carrying Mini MAB Tote in Black - I added a faux fur pom pom since it's winter time!


Cute bag and coat!


----------



## msd_bags

bagddicted said:


> Carrying Mini MAB Tote in Black - I added a faux fur pom pom since it's winter time!



Cute!!!


----------



## bagddicted

Thank you! 




BeachBagGal said:


> Cute bag and coat!





msd_bags said:


> Cute!!!


----------



## KaliDaisy

juicyincouture said:


> Picked up this baby on a whim at Nordstrom Rack the other day. It goes perfectly with my M.A.B tote.



As a fellow Gemini, I am in LOVE with this!! Guess I need to trek to NR this weekend and see if I can find one!


----------



## jkazukoa

bagddicted said:


> Carrying Mini MAB Tote in Black - I added a faux fur pom pom since it's winter time!


Cute!


----------



## bagddicted

Thank you 



jkazukoa said:


> Cute!


----------



## rockstarmish

Mini Hudson Colorblock Moto in Rose Gold


----------



## JennyErin

rockstarmish said:


> Mini Hudson Colorblock Moto in Rose Gold



Gorgeous!


----------



## kiwishopper

rockstarmish said:


> Mini Hudson Colorblock Moto in Rose Gold



The colours are the beautiful RG hw are all stunning! Love it!


----------



## rockstarmish

JennyErin said:


> Gorgeous!





kiwishopper said:


> The colours are the beautiful RG hw are all stunning! Love it!




Thank you both for the compliments


----------



## tonij2000

Noir MAC on a Bourbon St balcony!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

It's been awhile since I've posted anything on this thread. Here's my quilted RM Love bag. Found this beauty at TJMaxx a couple years bag. I love her groovy structure-ness.


----------



## missmandymarie

Took my MAM in Soft Gray out today


----------



## MAGJES




----------



## starrynite_87

Headed to pre-school registration with my Crosby tote


----------



## Fashionelle

Trying on my new Mini Crosby saddle in primrose


----------



## Clair2008

Hello 
I'm looking to buy my first RM  bag and I can't decide! 
Mini mab or mini avery tote? 
Is one better then the other? If so plz explain why also is there any problems with quality? 
Thank u girls so much hope to hear from u soon


----------



## Leoella

OOTD in my black and gold MAC!  Check out http://www.leoella.com for more pictures!


----------



## travelerscloset

Spot the RM


----------



## msd_bags

travelerscloset said:


> Spot the RM



Looking good travelers!! Nice to see you again here!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks D! Miss you all 



msd_bags said:


> Looking good travelers!! Nice to see you again here!!


----------



## Bella0086

Hi i thought i would post my picture of my latest purchase that arrived today, the beautifull bowery satchel in color putty! 
I am also new on the forum just posted a couple of messages so hello everybody!

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11975&pictureid=113336


----------



## msd_bags

Bella0086 said:


> Hi i thought i would post my picture of my latest purchase that arrived today, the beautifull bowery satchel in color putty!
> 
> I am also new on the forum just posted a couple of messages so hello everybody!




Hello Bella! Welcome to the forum! Great looking bag!!


----------



## Hierophilic

starrynite_87 said:


> Headed to pre-school registration with my Crosby tote
> 
> View attachment 2885163


I really love this bag on you. Something about it just really fits you!


----------



## starrynite_87

Hierophilic said:


> I really love this bag on you. Something about it just really fits you!




Thank you


----------



## rockstarmish

travelerscloset said:


> Spot the RM


Yaay! You're back! We missed you!


----------



## LVoeluv

Out for dinner on eve of Chinese New Year &#128522;


----------



## Cheeks88

Not the best picture, but this is me with my MAC.


----------



## JennyErin

Figured I would add this here too, yesterday with my Hunter Satchel. I LOVE this bag!


----------



## leooh

JennyErin said:


> Figured I would add this here too, yesterday with my Hunter Satchel. I LOVE this bag!




Fabulous outfit and bag! I love your YouTube videos too


----------



## pbnjam

LVoeluv said:


> Out for dinner on eve of Chinese New Year &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900436


Very pretty bag and charm! Thanks for telling me about the charms. I ordered some and finally received them. They are soo adorable. 


Cheeks88 said:


> Not the best picture, but this is me with my MAC.


Cute bag. Love this color!


JennyErin said:


> Figured I would add this here too, yesterday with my Hunter Satchel. I LOVE this bag!


This bag looks good on you. Love your whole outfit.


----------



## JennyErin

leooh said:


> Fabulous outfit and bag! I love your YouTube videos too




Awww you are so sweet  thank you so much and also thank you for watching!! 



pbnjam said:


> Very pretty bag and charm! Thanks for telling me about the charms. I ordered some and finally received them. They are soo adorable.
> 
> Cute bag. Love this color!
> 
> This bag looks good on you. Love your whole outfit.




Thank you


----------



## leooh

casual Friday


----------



## Jen123

Going to breakfast using my first RM bag for the first time!


----------



## msd_bags

With my mini Cupid in Plum at the fitting room.




Later, when I went to Coffee Bean and Tea Leaf to buy my coffee capsules, 2 lady baristas told me how nice my bag was! In my country, people are a bit shy giving compliments to strangers, so they must have really liked the bag to go out of their way to say something. &#128512;


----------



## BeachBagGal

msd_bags said:


> With my mini Cupid in Plum at the fitting room.
> 
> View attachment 2928739
> 
> 
> Later, when I went to Coffee Bean and Tea Leaf to buy my coffee capsules, 2 lady baristas told me how nice my bag was! In my country, people are a bit shy giving compliments to strangers, so they must have really liked the bag to go out of their way to say something. &#128512;


Super cute!!! I love your dress too!


----------



## mizzspark

I don't have a photo with my bag but I have the Rebecca Minkoff "Heart Crossbody." I will post it when I get a chance


----------



## msd_bags

BeachBagGal said:


> Super cute!!! I love your dress too!


Thanks!!


----------



## Ellapretty

Using my mini MAC as a clutch:


----------



## finer_woman

Ellapretty said:


> Using my mini MAC as a clutch:



Love the cape trench


----------



## Bella0086

Ellapretty said:


> Using my mini MAC as a clutch:




Wow love the whole outfit looks great!


----------



## Ellapretty

finer_woman said:


> Love the cape trench





Bella0086 said:


> Wow love the whole outfit looks great!



Thank you


----------



## purseprincess32

Cute outfit and lovely mini MAC!


----------



## mizzspark

Here's my Heart Crossbody Bag!


----------



## lolitakat

Hudson Moto in Black Cherry. Such a great color!


----------



## TheCathmeister1

I have this too and get about a million compliments when I wear it.  I wore it shopping on Valentine's day and you would have thought I was a rockstar.  Literally 20 people commented on the bag.

My one gripe is that it doesn't hold enough to be a satisfying day bag.  If only it held a pair of sunglasses I'd be thrilled!  Otherwise, it holds a small wallet, keys, lipstick, and phone without issue.



mizzspark said:


> Here's my Heart Crossbody Bag!


----------



## mizzspark

Yeah lol I know what you mean! Definitely a good on the go bag. Not a great big bag lol! But I plan on getting a new bigger bag only question I don't know is what bag to get.


----------



## cbarber1123

Ellapretty said:


> Using my mini MAC as a clutch:



What color is this? I love it.


----------



## HavPlenty

JennyErin said:


> Figured I would add this here too, yesterday with my Hunter Satchel. I LOVE this bag!


 I like this bag!


----------



## Ellapretty

cbarber1123 said:


> What color is this? I love it.



It's the Almond


----------



## cbarber1123

Ellapretty said:


> It's the Almond



Thanks it's beatiful.


----------



## bunnycat

Pulled out my purple circle quilt Casanova to run errands! (DOn't know why but this bag always smells so good when I take it out!)


----------



## bunnycat

lolitakat said:


> Hudson Moto in Black Cherry. Such a great color!



It is a great color! I have a mini cupid in Blk Cherry.




mizzspark said:


> Here's my Heart Crossbody Bag!



Super cute!


----------



## TraGiv

The perfect traveling companion.


----------



## debssx3

My new baby


----------



## Ellapretty

Excited to add my second Rebecca Minkoff bag to my collection - the large quilted affair.


----------



## finer_woman

Ellapretty said:


> Excited to add my second Rebecca Minkoff bag to my collection - the large quilted affair.



I think that may be the original regular size. But regardless congrats, looks great


----------



## Luba87

My sexy black ms MAC out at work today. I removed the tassles on the picket zipper and put them all on the top zipper. I like that look &#128522; 
She's getting slouchier and softer by the day. She's so yummy &#10084;


----------



## Luba87

TraGiv said:


> The perfect traveling companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2944261



Love love that bag!


----------



## Luba87

Ellapretty said:


> Excited to add my second Rebecca Minkoff bag to my collection - the large quilted affair.



Very pretty outfit as usual!  Wonderful choice on the Affair


----------



## Pinkalicious

Lovely bags everyone! I am adding this here too cuz I'm obsessed with the leather and color of this baby. It's the Sloane satchel.


----------



## bag in black

My New Love Crossbody


----------



## kiwishopper

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2965181
> 
> 
> Lovely bags everyone! I am adding this here too cuz I'm obsessed with the leather and color of this baby. It's the Sloane satchel.



The leather looks lovely. I have never heard/seen this style before!


----------



## Pinkalicious

bag in black said:


> My New Love Crossbody



love this bag!! i want one in the future. love the leather.



kiwishopper said:


> The leather looks lovely. I have never heard/seen this style before!



thanks! and me either, i only knew RM for the mac, mini mac, and love crossbody but when i saw this bag at off 5th i just fell in love


----------



## Ellapretty

Luba87 said:


> Very pretty outfit as usual!  Wonderful choice on the Affair



Thank you!


----------



## Ellapretty

Jacob jacket (so sad they've closed!), H&M necklace & Quilted Affair in Black (p.s. Hi TL - I hope you post a selfie too!!!)


----------



## caligal1000

I'm about to get the Quilted Affair


----------



## Bella0086

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2965181
> 
> 
> Lovely bags everyone! I am adding this here too cuz I'm obsessed with the leather and color of this baby. It's the Sloane satchel.



Gorgeous bag! Love your whole outfit with the rose gold watch and flower top and light jeans!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bella0086 said:


> Gorgeous bag! Love your whole outfit with the rose gold watch and flower top and light jeans!



thank you! this bag called for a springy outfit!


----------



## debssx3

my new baby. Amorous satchel


----------



## cbarber1123

Love my new to me nikki


----------



## asampete

On my way home after a long day of work &#128530;


----------



## anthrosphere

My MAM & RM sandals relaxing at Avila beach.


----------



## tonij2000

asampete said:


> On my way home after a long day of work &#55357;&#56850;



Love that Mac!


----------



## anthrosphere

Another pic in the hotel garden:


----------



## msd_bags

anthrosphere said:


> Another pic in the hotel garden:
> 
> View attachment 2978875


Love this white MAM of yours!!


----------



## Wishsong

I love this handbag!


----------



## Vtzshedevil

Heres my Mini Amorous Scatchel in Zest


----------



## Ellapretty

With my black quilted affair:


----------



## caligal1000

Beautiful!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ellapretty said:


> With my black quilted affair:


Super cute!


----------



## Pinkalicious

drooling over everyone's RMs!

*anthrosphere* - how do you keep your white baby clean? i love the look of a white bag but am too paranoid to keep it spotless


----------



## TraGiv

Having lunch with my mini mam.


----------



## BeachBagGal

TraGiv said:


> Having lunch with my mini mam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999061


Love your lunch companion!


----------



## msd_bags

TraGiv said:


> Having lunch with my mini mam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999061


Beautiful!


----------



## HavPlenty

TraGiv said:


> Having lunch with my mini mam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999061


 Very pretty! What is this color called?


----------



## JuneHawk

I carried my Amorous Satchel yesterday for the first time.


----------



## TraGiv

BeachBagGal said:


> Love your lunch companion!




Thank you!


----------



## TraGiv

msd_bags said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you!


----------



## TraGiv

HavPlenty said:


> Very pretty! What is this color called?




Thank you!  Electric Blue.


----------



## BeachBagGal

JuneHawk said:


> I carried my Amorous Satchel yesterday for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999947


Looks so nice on you! Pretty color!


----------



## dolali

TGF!!!! Finally leaving work with Made in NYC Black MAM with Rosegold HW (the name is a mouthful but I love this bag)


----------



## BeachBagGal

dolali said:


> TGF!!!! Finally leaving work with Made in NYC Black MAM with Rosegold HW (the name is a mouthful but I love this bag)


Looks perfect with your outfit!


----------



## HavPlenty

dolali said:


> TGF!!!! Finally leaving work with Made in NYC Black MAM with Rosegold HW (the name is a mouthful but I love this bag)


 

Looks nice! Love the red shoes. *sigh* I don't get to where my MAMs often enough. Yours is beautiful.


----------



## angiecake

I got this mini-mint colored Rebecca Minkoff on sale! Never thought I'd fall in love with a mini pom pom bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

angiecake said:


> I got this mini-mint colored Rebecca Minkoff on sale! Never thought I'd fall in love with a mini pom pom bag.


Very cute with your outfit!!


----------



## Thal

Rebecca Minkoff studded mini Skylar. So cute, yet edgy for summer!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Thal said:


> Rebecca Minkoff studded mini Skylar. So cute, yet edgy for summer!


ah that's cute! Haven't seen a Skylar in awhile.


----------



## Thal

BeachBagGal said:


> ah that's cute! Haven't seen a Skylar in awhile.


I don't use it enough anymore, it's sort of a weird shape to fit enough for it to be an everyday bag.


----------



## paintednightsky

My stonewashed mini MAB


----------



## rdsayles

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2965181
> 
> 
> Lovely bags everyone! I am adding this here too cuz I'm obsessed with the leather and color of this baby. It's the Sloane satchel.


Lovely bag! xo


----------



## anthrosphere

Took this picture while I was at school, here's my MAB regular backpack and my newest RM bag, the Sardinia clutch.


----------



## Demen

My RM & I enjoyed coffee together last Sunday, not sure what her name is


----------



## angiecake

Just saw this floral mini mac in stores!


----------



## Christa72720

My first RM! Saw her and had to have her!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Christa72720 said:


> My first RM! Saw her and had to have her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028599



Love this! Where did you buy this beauty? I adore the color. Is it solely a shoulder bag?


----------



## Christa72720

Pinkalicious said:


> Love this! Where did you buy this beauty? I adore the color. Is it solely a shoulder bag?




I actually found it on eBay! I saw it and Nordies and so I shopped around and got a great deal on her! I know that the Nordstroms in Murray Utah still has two of them. It is the Moto Hobo in Biscuit. It is mainly shoulder but also has a cross body strap. The color is what sold me on it! Between this and my Riley, I'm set for a while....[emoji56]


----------



## Christa72720

Pinkalicious said:


> Love this! Where did you buy this beauty? I adore the color. Is it solely a shoulder bag?


Also, there is a video of it online, but it does not represent the true color at all. I'll try to post some more pics soon.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Christa72720 said:


> I actually found it on eBay! I saw it and Nordies and so I shopped around and got a great deal on her! I know that the Nordstroms in Murray Utah still has two of them. It is the Moto Hobo in Biscuit. It is mainly shoulder but also has a cross body strap. The color is what sold me on it! Between this and my Riley, I'm set for a while....[emoji56]



it's a beautiful bag! and i also love Riley. can you imagine riley in THIS color... drooool! I saw biscuit in person before, I just looove it! I know this isnt the right thread but im wishing my peanut riley was a smidge less yellow like this color or like MK's dark khaki. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Christa72720

Pinkalicious said:


> it's a beautiful bag! and i also love Riley. can you imagine riley in THIS color... drooool! I saw biscuit in person before, I just looove it! I know this isnt the right thread but im wishing my peanut riley was a smidge less yellow like this color or like MK's dark khaki. Decisions, decisions.


I know, so many gorgeous bags!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Demen said:


> My RM & I enjoyed coffee together last Sunday, not sure what her name is


Pretty bag and cute dress!


----------



## BeachBagGal

angiecake said:


> Just saw this floral mini mac in stores!


Love that floral print!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Christa72720 said:


> My first RM! Saw her and had to have her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028599


Looks so soft! Are the zippers functional on the sides?


----------



## Christa72720

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks so soft! Are the zippers functional on the sides?


Yes, they are! More room for stuff &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Demen

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty bag and cute dress!


 
Thank you & have a good day, dear


----------



## debssx3

mini mac as my gym bag. my fitness center is a 5 min walk from my apt so i just to bring this for my ipad mini (i like to read/watch vids while on the treadmill), phone, apt key and gym key.


----------



## BeachBagGal

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3031116
> 
> 
> mini mac as my gym bag. my fitness center is a 5 min walk from my apt so i just to bring this for my ipad mini (i like to read/watch vids while on the treadmill), phone, apt key and gym key.


Nice! Wish I could carry something small and cute like that to the gym! I carry big ol' gym bag. lol


----------



## Mperez223

Me and my Marlowe mini in hot orange!!
Love this baby [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Demen

Mperez223 said:


> Me and my Marlowe mini in hot orange!!
> Love this baby [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032087


 
ah love both of you & your cutie ^^


----------



## BeachBagGal

Mperez223 said:


> Me and my Marlowe mini in hot orange!!
> Love this baby [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032087


What a fun POP of color and looks cute with your outfit!


----------



## brbshopping

My first outfit photo with an RM bag! I can't seem to stop using this bag...


----------



## rockstarmish

brbshopping said:


> My first outfit photo with an RM bag! I can't seem to stop using this bag...
> 
> View attachment 3039875
> 
> View attachment 3039876



Wow! You look fab darling! I love everything about your outfit!!


----------



## JennyErin

Mperez223 said:


> Me and my Marlowe mini in hot orange!!
> Love this baby [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032087




Love this whole look!



brbshopping said:


> My first outfit photo with an RM bag! I can't seem to stop using this bag...
> 
> View attachment 3039875
> 
> View attachment 3039876




Looks great on you!


----------



## soramillay

brbshopping said:


> My first outfit photo with an RM bag! I can't seem to stop using this bag...
> 
> View attachment 3039875
> 
> View attachment 3039876


I love that the shoes match the shade perfectly! And very pretty charm too.


----------



## Ember102

Mperez223 said:


> Me and my Marlowe mini in hot orange!!
> Love this baby [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032087




Stunning. Everything in this photo is stunning! Gorgeous bag. Gorgeous lady. Gorgeous scenery!


----------



## Mperez223

Ember102 said:


> Stunning. Everything in this photo is stunning! Gorgeous bag. Gorgeous lady. Gorgeous scenery!




Omg you're too sweet!!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Great pop's of color's with your bags everyone! Thanks for sharing some wonderful pics with your bags!


----------



## brbshopping

rockstarmish said:


> Wow! You look fab darling! I love everything about your outfit!!




Thank you so much lovelyyy  I hadnt worn that top in ages, but my RM bag made it look new to me again LOL


----------



## brbshopping

JennyErin said:


> Looks great on you!




Thanks so much!!


----------



## brbshopping

soramillay said:


> I love that the shoes match the shade perfectly! And very pretty charm too.




Thank you!!!  The shoe purchase was completely coincidental - I didnt notice until after I bought them, then I was like YAY haha.


----------



## rockstarmish

Mperez223 said:


> Me and my Marlowe mini in hot orange!!
> Love this baby [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032087


Absolutely stunning! I never actually noticed the Marlowe until you posted this.. Everything is gorgeous!


----------



## ntn_

Mini Perry satchel is my travel companion on this rainy day. It's one of my go to bags for when it's raining.


----------



## JennyErin

ntn_ said:


> Mini Perry satchel is my travel companion on this rainy day. It's one of my go to bags for when it's raining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041852


 
She is a beauty!


----------



## ntn_

JennyErin said:


> She is a beauty!



Thank you ! Btw she's actually a deeper shade of red than the picture shows (Burgundy)


----------



## JennyErin

Rocking my Nikki yesterday #BringBackNikki


----------



## finer_woman

JennyErin said:


> Rocking my Nikki yesterday #BringBackNikki



Love the lambskin, cute trench. I guess they stopped making the nikki because they stopped using smooshy leathers like this. The stiff stuff they use now probably wouldn't work.


----------



## JennyErin

finer_woman said:


> Love the lambskin, cute trench. I guess they stopped making the nikki because they stopped using smooshy leathers like this. The stiff stuff they use now probably wouldn't work.


 
Thank you  I agree, the "saffiano" type leathers are just not the same.


----------



## brbshopping

JennyErin said:


> Rocking my Nikki yesterday #BringBackNikki


Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JennyErin

brbshopping said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Christa72720 said:


> My first RM! Saw her and had to have her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028599



Wow! Beautiful bag!  How has it been holding up for you? Does the color rub off or is it OK? Any issues with peeling around the handles? I recently bought a light blue RM mini Fiona bucket bag. The leather is very soft and I love it. Only thing that bothers me is that the leather on the cords/strings that keep the bag closed have started to peel a little bit after only using it a couple of times. Maybe because they used the same soft leather on the cords/strings as they did on the bag? I have another bucket bag that I've had for years that show no sign of wear even after heavy use. I would love to get this bag but am afraid something similar might happen to it. Would love to hear about your experience with it so far. TIA.


----------



## Christa72720

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Wow! Beautiful bag!  How has it been holding up for you? Does the color rub off or is it OK? Any issues with peeling around the handles? I recently bought a light blue RM mini Fiona bucket bag. The leather is very soft and I love it. Only thing that bothers me is that the leather on the cords/strings that keep the bag closed have started to peel a little bit after only using it a couple of times. Maybe because they used the same soft leather on the cords/strings as they did on the bag? I have another bucket bag that I've had for years that show no sign of wear even after heavy use. I would love to get this bag but am afraid something similar might happen to it. Would love to hear about your experience with it so far. TIA.



I haven't had any issues so far. The only concern I could see in the future would be the tassles that hang on it might get dirty, but they did provide extra ones. It's a great bag!


----------



## debssx3

w my love crossbody


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Christa72720 said:


> I haven't had any issues so far. The only concern I could see in the future would be the tassles that hang on it might get dirty, but they did provide extra ones. It's a great bag!



Thanks for getting back to me! That's good to know!


----------



## JennyErin

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3046352
> 
> 
> w my love crossbody


 
Beautiful color!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3046352
> 
> 
> w my love crossbody



Beautiful bag! This one is also on my wishlist.


----------



## debssx3

JennyErin said:


> Beautiful color!




Thank you! It is a nice neutral color that goes with everything!


----------



## debssx3

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Beautiful bag! This one is also on my wishlist.




Thank you! Just be wary when getting the black hardware. As you can see on my bag, there are some chipping issues.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

debssx3 said:


> Thank you! Just be wary when getting the black hardware. As you can see on my bag, there are some chipping issues.



OK. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## msd_bags

With my Bittersweet orange mini Cupid out for lunch.


----------



## Pinkalicious

msd_bags said:


> With my Bittersweet orange mini Cupid out for lunch.
> 
> View attachment 3047003




So cute!! I can't wait to receive my Cupid, I just bought a preloved one in like new condition. I got one in a tan color.. Not sure of the name. The seller said it was biscuit but the color looks much darker than what biscuit should be.


----------



## msd_bags

Pinkalicious said:


> So cute!! I can't wait to receive my Cupid, I just bought a preloved one in like new condition. I got one in a tan color.. Not sure of the name. The seller said it was biscuit but the color looks much darker than what biscuit should be.




I'm sure you're going to like your Cupid! I sort of regret selling my Elephant Grey Cupid (I miss the color!). The mini Cupid works for me during weekends. And I just love the pop of color on this orange!


----------



## JennyErin

msd_bags said:


> With my Bittersweet orange mini Cupid out for lunch.
> 
> View attachment 3047003




Love the whole look!! 



Pinkalicious said:


> So cute!! I can't wait to receive my Cupid, I just bought a preloved one in like new condition. I got one in a tan color.. Not sure of the name. The seller said it was biscuit but the color looks much darker than what biscuit should be.


 
Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## msd_bags

JennyErin said:


> Love the whole look!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new addition!


Thanks Jenny!!


----------



## soramillay

msd_bags said:


> With my Bittersweet orange mini Cupid out for lunch.
> 
> View attachment 3047003


Bittersweet is a really nice color! In the stock photos it looks really orange, but in real mod photos, it is a gorgeous cinnamonish shade. You look great!


----------



## Pinkalicious

msd_bags said:


> I'm sure you're going to like your Cupid! I sort of regret selling my Elephant Grey Cupid (I miss the color!). The mini Cupid works for me during weekends. And I just love the pop of color on this orange!



Oh no you sold it?! I was just drooling over that picture of yours in your collection album! I also love your mini plum cupid..I wish RM would do this color again and in this style. The gold just looks gorgeous against the dark purple.



JennyErin said:


> Congrats on your new addition!


Thank you! I'm so anxious to get it so I can figure out the real name of the color


----------



## Twoo

My brand new MAC mini


----------



## soramillay

Twoo said:


> My brand new MAC mini


The leather looks lovely. Is that midnight?


----------



## rockstarmish

Twoo said:


> My brand new MAC mini


Hmm.. I see a bag twin hehe. Is this a metallic navy with gunmetal HW?


----------



## debssx3

Gym time w my mini mac [emoji1]


----------



## soramillay

Heading out with my Love.


----------



## DoxieMom

Changed in to my beautiful mini Perry.  I did have a little help from my friends!!!


----------



## soramillay

At the Mika concert with my Quilted Affair.


----------



## Bella0086

DoxieMom said:


> View attachment 3055358
> 
> 
> Changed in to my beautiful mini Perry.  I did have a little help from my friends!!!



I love that bag, gorgeous! Cute dogs


----------



## DoxieMom

Bella0086 said:


> I love that bag, gorgeous! Cute dogs




Thank you so much!!!


----------



## bunnycat

Still love my grape colored Casanova! Took it for a spin this weekend.


----------



## Yanhearts

JennyErin said:


> Figured I would add this here too, yesterday with my Hunter Satchel. I LOVE this bag!


Love the design of the bag! My type of bag!



Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2965181
> 
> 
> Lovely bags everyone! I am adding this here too cuz I'm obsessed with the leather and color of this baby. It's the Sloane satchel.


oooooooooo, the colour really suits the design of the bag 



anthrosphere said:


> My MAM & RM sandals relaxing at Avila beach.
> 
> View attachment 2978672


Exotic!



Mperez223 said:


> Me and my Marlowe mini in hot orange!!
> Love this baby [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032087


Hot colour!


----------



## thedseer

Bottle green MAM in the car with me today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

thedseer said:


> Bottle green MAM in the car with me today.


Nice green color!


----------



## soramillay

thedseer said:


> Bottle green MAM in the car with me today.



What a beautiful green!


----------



## thedseer

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice green color!







soramillay said:


> What a beautiful green!



Thank you both!


----------



## preppyboy8671

First time RM post. Midweek change (from Mulberry to RM).
Posting my small RM family.
Ben Minkoff Samsen in Camo.
Ka-Ching Cory
Rose Gold Olivia Wallet Tech Case Wristlet (used as a wallet)
Pyramid Stud Iphone 6 Case.


----------



## soramillay

Nice to see some Ben Minkoff in here, Gotta love the "Ka Ching", we all need more of that!


----------



## keiraliew

DoxieMom said:


> View attachment 3055358
> 
> 
> Changed in to my beautiful mini Perry.  I did have a little help from my friends!!!


It is gorgeous!


----------



## preppyboy8671

soramillay said:


> Nice to see some Ben Minkoff in here, Gotta love the "Ka Ching", we all need more of that!


Thanks!. Hope to post a few more RM in the next few weeks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

preppyboy8671 said:


> First time RM post. Midweek change (from Mulberry to RM).
> Posting my small RM family.
> Ben Minkoff Samsen in Camo.
> Ka-Ching Cory
> Rose Gold Olivia Wallet Tech Case Wristlet (used as a wallet)
> Pyramid Stud Iphone 6 Case.


Very nice mix! I have the pouch similar to yours that says "KABOOM." I've been thinking about getting the same one you have. Love those pouches!


----------



## preppyboy8671

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice mix! I have the pouch similar to yours that says "KABOOM." I've been thinking about getting the same one you have. Love those pouches!


Thanks! Yes I agree love them. Planning to get the Sunglass pouch too someday (the ones shaped like sunglasses). Can't seem to get one at a good discount though... so waiting 
Will post more RM when I do a bag switch hopefully by the weekend


----------



## BeachBagGal

preppyboy8671 said:


> Thanks! Yes I agree love them. Planning to get the Sunglass pouch too someday (the ones shaped like sunglasses). Can't seem to get one at a good discount though... so waiting
> Will post more RM when I do a bag switch hopefully by the weekend


Try watching amazon for the Sunnies case. Every so often they will mark one down. That's the cheapest I have seen them. Funny...was thinking about buying the pouch you have after I saw your post, but it just sold out. Oops. lol


----------



## preppyboy8671

BeachBagGal said:


> Try watching amazon for the Sunnies case. Every so often they will mark one down. That's the cheapest I have seen them. Funny...was thinking about buying the pouch you have after I saw your post, but it just sold out. Oops. lol


Thanks for the heads up! Will check it out for sure!


----------



## preppyboy8671

Going to Friday Night Drinks with DH...
Wearing sand/taupe colored wingtips and skinny jeans with a check shirt...thought this TOKYO clutch would look awesome with it. Yay my second photo post!


----------



## preppyboy8671

thedseer said:


> Bottle green MAM in the car with me today.


Awesome color! Have the PARIS travel clutch and I think it is in this same color?


----------



## thedseer

preppyboy8671 said:


> Awesome color! Have the PARIS travel clutch and I think it is in this same color?



Thank you! It's possible. This MAM is a one off sample, but I would think they would have used the leather for other bags too. Would love to see a picture of your clutch!


----------



## DoxieMom

Out and about with my new baby!


----------



## BeachBagGal

preppyboy8671 said:


> Going to Friday Night Drinks with DH...
> Wearing sand/taupe colored wingtips and skinny jeans with a check shirt...thought this TOKYO clutch would look awesome with it. Yay my second photo post!


Cute!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DoxieMom said:


> Out and about with my new baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074889


Nice! Hot Orange?


----------



## thedseer

DoxieMom said:


> Out and about with my new baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074889



Cute! Great color.


----------



## DoxieMom

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! Hot Orange?




Yes it is!!!  I love it!!!


----------



## DoxieMom

thedseer said:


> Cute! Great color.




Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DoxieMom said:


> Yes it is!!!  I love it!!!


Fun pop of color!


----------



## debssx3

my love. Havent worn her in awhile.


----------



## preppyboy8671

thedseer said:


> Thank you! It's possible. This MAM is a one off sample, but I would think they would have used the leather for other bags too. Would love to see a picture of your clutch!



Here ya go


----------



## debssx3




----------



## zombie1986

love!!


----------



## soramillay

Looks fabulous on you, especially with that cute dress!


----------



## zombie1986

soramillay said:


> Looks fabulous on you, especially with that cute dress!




Thank u


----------



## BeachBagGal

zombie1986 said:


> View attachment 3092654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love!!


Love your whole outfit with your lovely bag!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

I think this beauty may help me get over the YSL Roady that I returned years ago.  The material is nubuck and while the color is referred to as black, in person appears more of a charcoal grey, which I personally love


----------



## soramillay

FrenchBulldog said:


> I think this beauty may help me get over the YSL Roady that I returned years ago.  The material is nubuck and while the color is referred to as black, in person appears more of a charcoal grey, which I personally love


Lovely, I really like how it looks! It's one of those bags that look better when worn.


----------



## kcoach

FrenchBulldog said:


> I think this beauty may help me get over the YSL Roady that I returned years ago.  The material is nubuck and while the color is referred to as black, in person appears more of a charcoal grey, which I personally love


Love that bag. Does it seem really big or is it a good size?


----------



## FrenchBulldog

kcoach said:


> Love that bag. Does it seem really big or is it a good size?


I am 5'6 and while the bag is deep, it does not seem too cumbersome or overbearing for someone of my height.  What I really like is that it holds quite a bit in an organized sort of way, as well as has enough side pockets to fit the essentials.  I was pleasantly surprised that my IPhone 6+ fit perfectly into one of the pockets.  I say go for it!


----------



## debssx3




----------



## Metope

FrenchBulldog said:


> I am 5'6 and while the bag is deep, it does not seem too cumbersome or overbearing for someone of my height.  What I really like is that it holds quite a bit in an organized sort of way, as well as has enough side pockets to fit the essentials.  I was pleasantly surprised that my IPhone 6+ fit perfectly into one of the pockets.  I say go for it!



I just bought this bag in black (pebbled leather, not the nubuck you have) too! I haven't seen it in person yet and I'm just dying for it to get here, so I'm really happy to see how great it looks when worn. Thank you so much for posting that picture and congrats on an awesome purchase!


----------



## fantome14

Going out with the older MAC I got recently. Not my first choice of bag for the outfit but it was the size I needed. I love how slouchy it is.


----------



## MAGJES

zombie1986 said:


> View attachment 3092654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love!!


 I really need to try this style.  Great Look!



FrenchBulldog said:


> I think this beauty may help me get over the YSL Roady that I returned years ago.  The material is nubuck and while the color is referred to as black, in person appears more of a charcoal grey, which I personally love



I'm really loving that bag!   Such a practical style.



fantome14 said:


> View attachment 3105089
> 
> 
> Going out with the older MAC I got recently. Not my first choice of bag for the outfit but it was the size I needed. I love how slouchy it is.



Love the MAC!  It looks perfect on you.


----------



## kcoach

FrenchBulldog said:


> I am 5'6 and while the bag is deep, it does not seem too cumbersome or overbearing for someone of my height.  What I really like is that it holds quite a bit in an organized sort of way, as well as has enough side pockets to fit the essentials.  I was pleasantly surprised that my IPhone 6+ fit perfectly into one of the pockets.  I say go for it!


How are you liking your nubuck bag? I got one but need to decide whether to keep it. It's very slouchy - how do you keep stuff organized in it? I wish I hadn't gotten rid of my little soft purse organizer insert! I love the nubuck leather so much!


----------



## fantome14

Loving the Perfection tote!


----------



## Kiti

Me trying on a faux fur coat that goes quite well with my new Large Finn... &#128512; Wearing it for the first time here, as well as my boot cut jeans! (Eeek feeling funny without the usual skinny jeans...!) &#128516;


----------



## soramillay

Kiti said:


> Me trying on a faux fur coat that goes quite well with my new Large Finn... &#128512; Wearing it for the first time here, as well as my boot cut jeans! (Eeek feeling funny without the usual skinny jeans...!) &#128516;


You look great! The coat-bag combination looks like boho winter chic


----------



## rbleather

Kiti said:


> Me trying on a faux fur coat that goes quite well with my new Large Finn... &#128512; Wearing it for the first time here, as well as my boot cut jeans! (Eeek feeling funny without the usual skinny jeans...!) &#128516;




You're rockin ' the look! !


----------



## HavPlenty

Kiti said:


> Me trying on a faux fur coat that goes quite well with my new Large Finn... &#128512; Wearing it for the first time here, as well as my boot cut jeans! (Eeek feeling funny without the usual skinny jeans...!) &#128516;


 This is so cute. That's the look I envisioned with this bag. So stylish!


----------



## Ellapretty

With my large black Quilted Affair and lots of plaid for Fall!


----------



## Aero63

My turquoise mini Cupid yesterday.  Switched to the Fiona fringe bucket today.

I love the coat and Finn.  I liked the Finn but was too small for me.


----------



## Tsangtastic

Wearing RM's Fall bag during New York Fashion Week, will hit the stores soon!


----------



## HavPlenty

Tsangtastic said:


> Wearing RM's Fall bag during New York Fashion Week, will hit the stores soon!


 What is the name of the bag?


----------



## rockstarmish

Yesterday with a mini mac in opal. I thought I would have hard time pairing this color with my wardrobe but it compliments gray so well &#9786;


----------



## rockstarmish

Tsangtastic said:


> Wearing RM's Fall bag during New York Fashion Week, will hit the stores soon!



This looks very similar to the Waverly... Is that the name of this bag?


----------



## BeachBagGal

rockstarmish said:


> Yesterday with a mini mac in opal. I thought I would have hard time pairing this color with my wardrobe but it compliments gray so well &#9786;


Looks super cute with your outfit!!! Love!


----------



## rockstarmish

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks super cute with your outfit!!! Love!


Thanks so much


----------



## Shining _Star

JuneHawk said:


> I carried my Amorous Satchel yesterday for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999947


 love everything here!


----------



## JuneHawk

My new black MAC.


----------



## BeachBagGal

JuneHawk said:


> My new black MAC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160332


Looks super cute on you! Mini or Reg size?


----------



## JuneHawk

Regular


----------



## Santella

With not a full length mirror in sight, I had to endure my boyfriend laughing at me while I tried to take a full length body selfie in the middle of the street  apologies if the picture is a little large!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Santella said:


> With not a full length mirror in sight, I had to endure my boyfriend laughing at me while I tried to take a full length body selfie in the middle of the street  apologies if the picture is a little large!




Haha you did good! Cute!


----------



## soramillay

Santella said:


> With not a full length mirror in sight, I had to endure my boyfriend laughing at me while I tried to take a full length body selfie in the middle of the street  apologies if the picture is a little large!


Ooh I like your shoes too. Matches your Mac so well.


----------



## greenoiloil

Santella said:


> With not a full length mirror in sight, I had to endure my boyfriend laughing at me while I tried to take a full length body selfie in the middle of the street  apologies if the picture is a little large!




Looks great!


----------



## noegirl

An accidental match!!!


----------



## soramillay

noegirl said:


> An accidental match!!!


Oh those rockstuds are gorgeous! I really love the silver and teal combo!


----------



## noegirl

soramillay said:


> Oh those rockstuds are gorgeous! I really love the silver and teal combo!





Thank you! Both are light  gold


----------



## BeachBagGal

noegirl said:


> An accidental match!!!


Um cute cute cute! What color name is the bag?


----------



## soramillay

Carrying my black Cupid with gold hw. Probably one of my favorite RM bags


----------



## noegirl

BeachBagGal said:


> Um cute cute cute! What color name is the bag?



Eek! I'm not sure but thank you!! She is so squishy


----------



## llaga22

Today is so pretty.


----------



## soramillay

llaga22 said:


> Today is so pretty.
> View attachment 3170341
> 
> View attachment 3170342


Gorgeous! i seldom see night photography here, so it's nice, and that MAM rocks!


----------



## llaga22

soramillay said:


> Gorgeous! i seldom see night photography here, so it's nice, and that MAM rocks!




Thank you! I love this MAM.


----------



## llaga22




----------



## rockstarmish

Spending the afternoon with some beer and shopping with a girlfriend who just got back from England &#127881;
Mini Mac in Azure


----------



## BeachBagGal

rockstarmish said:


> Spending the afternoon with some beer and shopping with a girlfriend who just got back from England &#127881;
> Mini Mac in Azure



Cute - love that color! Sounds like a great day to me!


----------



## Ellapretty

With my newest Minkoff bag - it's a teeny one! The Mini LOVE clutch in Cherry:


----------



## rockstarmish

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute - love that color! Sounds like a great day to me!


Thanks! It was a blast shopping a little tipsy haha


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ellapretty said:


> With my newest Minkoff bag - it's a teeny one! The Mini LOVE clutch in Cherry:



Super cute pop of color!


----------



## JuneHawk

My new Love Jumbo in Aubergine.   It was just a mod shot, hence the tag is still on.


----------



## BeachBagGal

JuneHawk said:


> My new Love Jumbo in Aubergine.   It was just a mod shot, hence the tag is still on.




Love it! Looks perfect on you! [emoji3]


----------



## SLCsocialite

Here are some recent outfits I have had with my RM's


----------



## handbaghuntress

JuneHawk said:


> My new Love Jumbo in Aubergine.   It was just a mod shot, hence the tag is still on.




Your bag looks amazing! Can the strap be doubled on this bag like some of the other rm bags?


----------



## BeachBagGal

SLCsocialite said:


> Here are some recent outfits I have had with my RM's




Both bags look super cute with your outfit!


----------



## soramillay

rockstarmish said:


> Spending the afternoon with some beer and shopping with a girlfriend who just got back from England &#127881;
> Mini Mac in Azure





Ellapretty said:


> With my newest Minkoff bag - it's a teeny one! The Mini LOVE clutch in Cherry:





JuneHawk said:


> My new Love Jumbo in Aubergine.   It was just a mod shot, hence the tag is still on.





SLCsocialite said:


> Here are some recent outfits I have had with my RM's



Everyone is killing it with their RM outfits lately! Gorgeousness! I like all the variations from clutches to Jumbos.


----------



## rockstarmish

soramillay said:


> Everyone is killing it with their RM outfits lately! Gorgeousness! I like all the variations from clutches to Jumbos.


Thanks


----------



## SLCsocialite

soramillay said:


> Everyone is killing it with their RM outfits lately! Gorgeousness! I like all the variations from clutches to Jumbos.





BeachBagGal said:


> Both bags look super cute with your outfit!



Thank you dolls!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

handbaghuntress said:


> Your bag looks amazing! Can the strap be doubled on this bag like some of the other rm bags?




Yes, it can.  I have a photo of it doubled up in the Love Crossbody Club thread.


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks, all!


----------



## leoloo24

My Moto hobo with me today. Pardon the messy classroom/desk!


----------



## onlyk

charliemom12 said:


> My Moto hobo with me today. Pardon the messy classroom/desk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193344


Nice color! I tried it at store, liked it too!


----------



## JuneHawk

My perforated Bowery Satchel out and about in Long Island. We went on day trip.


----------



## CatePNW

My first Rebecca Minkoff bag, the Fiona Bucket in Black, I LOVE it!  Hubby snuck this picture of me last night at Macys, I was checking out the MK clearance, but didn't find anything.


----------



## BeachBagGal

CatePNW said:


> My first Rebecca Minkoff bag, the Fiona Bucket in Black, I LOVE it!  Hubby snuck this picture of me last night at Macys, I was checking out the MK clearance, but didn't find anything.
> 
> View attachment 3195662




Very cute! Looks great on you! [emoji3]


----------



## soramillay

CatePNW said:


> My first Rebecca Minkoff bag, the Fiona Bucket in Black, I LOVE it!  Hubby snuck this picture of me last night at Macys, I was checking out the MK clearance, but didn't find anything.
> 
> View attachment 3195662


Looks good on you, it's a great size! The leather looks so soft


----------



## donnaoh

FrenchBulldog said:


> I think this beauty may help me get over the YSL Roady that I returned years ago.  The material is nubuck and while the color is referred to as black, in person appears more of a charcoal grey, which I personally love


Gorgeous!


----------



## scottishgirl

So many gorgeous bags!


----------



## maritte16

Agree! I am jealous here! I am awaiting my first ever RM bag!  i will post the picture once it arrive. Hopefully it won't get lost on the way to England. x


----------



## Ellapretty

Loving my Mini Love Crossbody Clutch. Here's a pic using it as a clutch:







And here as a crossbody:


----------



## soramillay

Ellapretty said:


> Loving my Mini Love Crossbody Clutch. Here's a pic using it as a clutch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here as a crossbody:




Love your style so much!


----------



## maritte16

Just want to ask if anyone from here bought a micro mini perry? Just want to see in action how small it is. I am 5 ft by the way. Thank you.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Finally busted out my new Love backpack ($50 sample sale score!) - took it to the Sophia Webster preview Sat. night


----------



## soramillay

Love the whole outfit!


----------



## tianyahahaha123

So pretty!


----------



## msd_bags

My Black Basketweave MAM with green ZT accompanied me to an Apple service center.


----------



## rockstarmish

Mini Love in Magenta


----------



## CatePNW

My regular size Fiona bucket bag, got her last month and haven't been able to change out of her.


----------



## BeachBagGal

rockstarmish said:


> Mini Love in Magenta




Love that POP of pink color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CatePNW said:


> My regular size Fiona bucket bag, got her last month and haven't been able to change out of her.
> 
> View attachment 3218395




Very nice! Looks super soft. [emoji3]


----------



## rockstarmish

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that POP of pink color!


Thank you


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Cherry mini love clutch:


----------



## Aysha11

Ellapretty said:


> Loving my Mini Love Crossbody Clutch. Here's a pic using it as a clutch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here as a crossbody:




very cute bag


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Here's my new baby! A custom Made in NYC MAM in black with gunmetal hardware...this is by far the best leather I've ever seen on a bag (my Bal City is a close second)!*~*


----------



## msd_bags

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Here's my new baby! A custom Made in NYC MAM in black with gunmetal hardware...this is by far the best leather I've ever seen on a bag (my Bal City is a close second)!*~*




Love this!! Did you get this from the recent customization offer at the RM website?


----------



## luvs*it*

msd_bags said:


> Love this!! Did you get this from the recent customization offer at the RM website?


*~*I did! I placed my order on Black Friday so I got 25% off...I did have to wait about 4 weeks for the bag, though.*~*


----------



## msd_bags

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I did! I placed my order on Black Friday so I got 25% off...I did have to wait about 4 weeks for the bag, though.*~*




Oh that's a very good deal for such a wonderful bag! Enjoy her!! That's my fave RM style!


----------



## luvs*it*

msd_bags said:


> Oh that's a very good deal for such a wonderful bag! Enjoy her!! That's my fave RM style!



Thank you!!


----------



## Esquared72

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Here's my new baby! A custom Made in NYC MAM in black with gunmetal hardware...this is by far the best leather I've ever seen on a bag (my Bal City is a close second)!*~*




Gorgeous! That leather looks absolutely luscious. [emoji7]

I had one of the customized pouches on my Christmas list....hope Santa came through for me!!


----------



## luvs*it*

eehlers said:


> Gorgeous! That leather looks absolutely luscious. [emoji7]
> 
> I had one of the customized pouches on my Christmas list....hope Santa came through for me!!



*~*Thank you!! I hope so too...please post pics if you get the pouch!*~*


----------



## soramillay

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Here's my new baby! A custom Made in NYC MAM in black with gunmetal hardware...this is by far the best leather I've ever seen on a bag (my Bal City is a close second)!*~*


Wonderful to see the end product and to hear it's really high quality! Thanks for sharing. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## luvs*it*

soramillay said:


> Wonderful to see the end product and to hear it's really high quality! Thanks for sharing. Merry Christmas to all!



*~*Merry Christmas!! The quality is superb. I'm hoping RM will bring the classic styles (MAB, MAM, Nikki, and full size MAC) back, and only produce those in NYC. Those bags are the ones that put her on the map.*~*


----------



## Esquared72

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Thank you!! I hope so too...please post pics if you get the pouch!*~*




Sigh. My pouch is MIA. My husband called Wednesday and they couldn't find record of the order he made on 11/24.  They were going to investigate and call back, but they didn't call back yet. Hopefully it will arrive soon!


----------



## msd_bags

eehlers said:


> Sigh. My pouch is MIA. My husband called Wednesday and they couldn't find record of the order he made on 11/24.  They were going to investigate and call back, but they didn't call back yet. Hopefully it will arrive soon!




I hope they find your hubby's order! It seems to be such a great leather.


----------



## Minkette

Red RM Nikki!


----------



## luvs*it*

eehlers said:


> Sigh. My pouch is MIA. My husband called Wednesday and they couldn't find record of the order he made on 11/24.  They were going to investigate and call back, but they didn't call back yet. Hopefully it will arrive soon!


*~*I hope so too!! Sending good wishes your way!*~*


----------



## andral5

Minkette said:


> Red RM Nikki!



Is this the large or the mini? What shade of red is it? I can never say from the pics, and some sellers don't get back answering that.


----------



## Minkette

andral5 said:


> Is this the large or the mini? What shade of red is it? I can never say from the pics, and some sellers don't get back answering that.



Its the large. The tag says "red".


----------



## andral5

Minkette said:


> Its the large. The tag says "red".



Interesting. Looks more like a brick-red, with an almost orange undertone.


----------



## Minkette

andral5 said:


> Interesting. Looks more like a brick-red, with an almost orange undertone.



Here is the style number I believe....


----------



## andral5

Minkette said:


> Here is the style number I believe....



Oh lucky! You got a new one! I wouldn't mind any kind of red-ish shade in that condition


----------



## Minkette

andral5 said:


> Oh lucky! You got a new one! I wouldn't mind any kind of red-ish shade in that condition


Bonanza.com usually has some gorgeous old school RMs!


----------



## andral5

Minkette said:


> Bonanza.com usually has some gorgeous old school RMs!



Thanks. Just checked them and they have a few of the listings I've found on ebay and poshmark. I'm still on the look.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mini Mac in navy [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Minkette

Black Mini MAB!


----------



## angiecake

Regan satchel!


----------



## candysheree

My hubby got me this Mac for Christmas, love it! Glad I found one, and for only 149$.[emoji2][emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Second day carrying my new to me Mini Mab in Crimson.


----------



## smokeandmirrors

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Second day carrying my new to me Mini Mab in Crimson.


 
Such a beauty! Is the colour really that saturated yet dark irl? If that's the case, it could be what I was looking for...


----------



## Purse Freak 323

smokeandmirrors said:


> Such a beauty! Is the colour really that saturated yet dark irl? If that's the case, it could be what I was looking for...




Here's a photo of it with the flash. It's a true red not really dark. Good pop of color.


----------



## atomicballerina

mini Avery tote on a trip to ikea!!


----------



## Rikilove10

My first RM bag! Found this lovely MAB (I think) at TJ Maxx on clearance for $39.99! I am looking forward to bringing her out this spring/summer!


----------



## soramillay

Rikilove10 said:


> My first RM bag! Found this lovely MAB (I think) at TJ Maxx on clearance for $39.99! I am looking forward to bringing her out this spring/summer!


Great take on a straw bag, a summer staple! And the price is unbelievable too, what a steal!


----------



## msd_bags

My older Iris Blue with Purple Lizard Trim MAM at work with me today.


----------



## smokeandmirrors

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Here's a photo of it with the flash. It's a true red not really dark. Good pop of color.


 
More of a pop of a colour indeed, just as beautiful regardless! Lately I've been into true red and burgundy bags...Thanks for the additional pictures


----------



## MAGJES

msd_bags said:


> My older Iris Blue with Purple Lizard Trim MAM at work with me today.
> 
> View attachment 3245964



LOVE!  This was always a favorite of mine.

I have the MAC in this leather.


----------



## imwithrebel

atomicballerina said:


> mini Avery tote on a trip to ikea!!


I love the pop of the electric yellow against the white and black - super cute!


----------



## msd_bags

MAGJES said:


> LOVE!  This was always a favorite of mine.
> 
> I have the MAC in this leather.




In another thread I said that if I find a brand new one now I'll buy it. I got mine pre-loved, I could imagine how beautiful she was brand new!!

Do you still have your MAC?

I'm curious if you still have some MAMs? Your collection then was tdf!!


----------



## raffifi

angiecake said:


> Regan satchel!
> 
> View attachment 3234943


 
love this one.
I'm in need for a new bag that isn't stiff. Can you (or anyone else who owns this bag) tell me how much fits in the bag?


----------



## atomicballerina

imwithrebel said:


> I love the pop of the electric yellow against the white and black - super cute!




Thanks!!! I love this color combo !


----------



## sajero2

HeartMyMJs said:


> Mini Mac in navy [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3227062



I love your coat! Do you mind saying where it's from? Thanks!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

JuneHawk said:


> I carried my Amorous Satchel yesterday for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999947



Luv that bracelet and the bag!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Mini Mac in Moon


----------



## anthrosphere

J9MKlover said:


> Mini Mac in Moon



Love the color!

Here is my Mini Mac in black with rosegold hardware at starbucks. &#128516;


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

anthrosphere said:


> Love the color!
> 
> Here is my Mini Mac in black with rosegold hardware at starbucks. &#128516;



Thanks! Love your classic black with rose gold hw.  Here's my other mini mac in Crimson with light gold hw.  It's looking lonely on my desk and eager to get out and about


----------



## anthrosphere

J9MKlover said:


> Thanks! Love your classic black with rose gold hw.  Here's my other mini mac in Crimson with light gold hw.  It's looking lonely on my desk and eager to get out and about



Yay! I'm glad you got the gorgeous Crimson! She's a beauty!


----------



## shaezie

Hello. Good evening. My mini mac flower-print PVC is ready to meet some friends tonight. ^-^


----------



## soramillay

J9MKlover said:


> Thanks! Love your classic black with rose gold hw.  Here's my other mini mac in Crimson with light gold hw.  It's looking lonely on my desk and eager to get out and about



Yes, that's clearly the same color as my Bowery. Do you love the color?



shaezie said:


> Hello. Good evening. My mini mac flower-print PVC is ready to meet some friends tonight. ^-^



Perfect for print! 



anthrosphere said:


> Love the color!
> 
> Here is my Mini Mac in black with rosegold hardware at starbucks. &#128516;



Gorgeous as always. I am still crazy about your watch


----------



## anthrosphere

shaezie said:


> Hello. Good evening. My mini mac flower-print PVC is ready to meet some friends tonight. ^-^



So cute! I always loved that print and the fact that your Mini MAC is transparent makes it so fun and unique! Have fun tonight! 



soramillay said:


> Gorgeous as always. I am still crazy about your watch



Thank you Sora!


----------



## shaezie

J9MKlover said:


> Thanks! Love your classic black with rose gold hw.  Here's my other mini mac in Crimson with light gold hw.  It's looking lonely on my desk and eager to get out and about



I love the colour. So stunning. ^-^


----------



## shaezie

anthrosphere said:


> So cute! I always loved that print and the fact that your Mini MAC is transparent makes it so fun and unique! Have fun tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sora!




Thank you ladies ^-^


----------



## soramillay

shaezie said:


> Thank you ladies ^-^


Lol  just realized i wrote "perfect for print" when i meant "perfect for Spring"!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

anthrosphere said:


> Yay! I'm glad you got the gorgeous Crimson! She's a beauty!


Thank you and thanks for introducing me to the gorgeous crimson color...it really is a true red!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

soramillay said:


> Yes, that's clearly the same color as my Bowery. Do you love the color?
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for print!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous as always. I am still crazy about your watch


Oops soramillay you introduced me to the gorgeous crimson...I got confused with another poster haha. Well thank you for doing so bc I love the true red![emoji7]


----------



## soramillay

J9MKlover said:


> Oops soramillay you introduced me to the gorgeous crimson...I got confused with another poster haha. Well thank you for doing so bc I love the true red![emoji7]


You're very welcome. And it's nice to choose between silver & gold hw too if you want to be matchy with accessories


----------



## shaezie

soramillay said:


> Lol  just realized i wrote "perfect for print" when i meant "perfect for Spring"!



Oh. Honestly, I was wondering what is "perfect for print" means. Now i know. Hahahahaha. Thank you.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

walking through the park this morning on my way to work...


----------



## soramillay

ccbaggirl89 said:


> walking through the park this morning on my way to work...


Your dress looks perfect with it! You should post more or an outfit shot


----------



## pbnjam

ccbaggirl89 said:


> walking through the park this morning on my way to work...




Your hw is glowing! [emoji7]


----------



## IndigoRose

ccbaggirl89 said:


> walking through the park this morning on my way to work...



Stunning!!


----------



## thedseer

ccbaggirl89 said:


> walking through the park this morning on my way to work...



Gorgeous!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

soramillay said:


> Your dress looks perfect with it! You should post more or an outfit shot





pbnjam said:


> Your hw is glowing! [emoji7]





IndigoRose said:


> Stunning!!





thedseer said:


> Gorgeous!



thanks ladies it's my first RM and i'm just loving the iridescent hardware. and the bag itself is really nice for my work needs. i  it!


----------



## onlyk

angiecake said:


> Regan satchel!
> 
> View attachment 3234943


The bag looks awesome on you!


----------



## AllieHoyah

Guys! I need help! I keep going back to the mini mac, (I love so many RM bags, I have her tote bags but now I really want a mini mac, but "SHOULD" only buy 1. I always like all of her colors, but I don't want to get any color that is too"LOUD." Please help me choose a classy color that is versatile for my age (30's).

I am debating between:
1) Black with Rose Gold Hardware( but the zipper is light gold, does this look tacky or too loud?"
2) New Grey with Silver Hardware
3) Fatigue (a tan color) with light gold hardware

Please help! Thanks!


----------



## anthrosphere

Carrying my Isobel phone bag and wearing RM jeans for dinner tonight.


----------



## debssx3

moto hudson! love it


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Took my tasseled camera bag to Fashion Week. Not sure of the name because it was a sample sale score 

4.bp.blogspot.com/-imV0WDgwyfY/Vr_we1kYDII/AAAAAAAAgEQ/a9Ldk7gw1y8/s1600/LeHoarder%2BRebecca%2BMinkoff%2Bcamera%2Bbag%2BRuti%2BHorn%2Bfingerless%2Bfur%2Bgloves%2BH%2526M%2Bdress%2Bthrifted%2Bcoat%2Bmanicure-001.JPG


----------



## SLCsocialite

The navy mini mac was just so irresistible! I cannot beat the navy and gold!


----------



## Ellapretty

With my large quilted affair. Did they discontinue the larger size? It's my fave!


----------



## leavery@msn.com

My favorite mom bag- the medium MAB in grey with my gorgeous new, nubuck isobel saddle bag in pink.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Ellapretty said:


> With my large quilted affair. Did they discontinue the larger size? It's my fave!


 
I need to know where you got your blue shirt I love it!!!  Your whole outfit looks awesome and the bag finishes it perfectly


----------



## Ellapretty

J9MKlover said:


> I need to know where you got your blue shirt I love it!!!  Your whole outfit looks awesome and the bag finishes it perfectly



Thank you! I got it from Fairweather (a Canadian chain) - it's from their Spring line. I'd been searching for something in pale blue, so I was happy to find it &#128522;


----------



## soramillay

leavery@msn.com said:


> My favorite mom bag- the medium MAB in grey with my gorgeous new, nubuck isobel saddle bag in pink.


omigosh, the Isobel is gorgeous!!! If I didn't already have my mini-Sydney, I'd pick this up for sure.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Awesome!  The large quilted affair looks so good on you. I saw 1 in the store and it looked too large.  It almost looks as though the one you are holding is a medium size lol but I don't think that exists.  I ordered the black mini with ghw can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Love that!


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Minkoff mini love clutch and lots of red accents!


----------



## Ellapretty

J9MKlover said:


> Awesome!  The large quilted affair looks so good on you. I saw 1 in the store and it looked too large.  It almost looks as though the one you are holding is a medium size lol but I don't think that exists.  I ordered the black mini with ghw can't wait for it to arrive.



Thanks! It's the perfect size! One of my friends has the smaller quilted affair - and while it looks SO cute, she said it was a bit small for every day - which is why I decided to go a size up


----------



## Pinkalicious

At the airport with this beauty!


----------



## amandah313

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3291477
> 
> 
> At the airport with this beauty!




Love it!


----------



## Linds31289

angiecake said:


> Regan satchel!
> 
> View attachment 3234943


Do you enjoy your Regan bag? Is this the small or the larger one? And is this the wine pebbled leather? Its gorgeous!!!


----------



## smelltheleather

leavery@msn.com said:


> My favorite mom bag- the medium MAB in grey with my gorgeous new, nubuck isobel saddle bag in pink.


That pink saddle bag is divine!  What a beauty!  Definitely on my list now.


----------



## Millicat

leavery@msn.com said:


> My favorite mom bag- the medium MAB in grey with my gorgeous new, nubuck isobel saddle bag in pink.



Stunning Isobel !
I'm waiting very very impatiently for mine to arrive at my door !!!


----------



## missconvy

My mini Mab tote in gray in my passenger seat (black leather interior)


----------



## sunshinesash

Loved this MAM in orange glazed leather when I owned her!


----------



## sunshinesash

Mini five-zip out with me last night!


----------



## Metope

Waiting to be picked up by my mother in law for dinner with my mini mac in biscuit!


----------



## finer_woman

sunshinesash said:


> Mini five-zip out with me last night!




I have that one, or at least a similar color. I Love the leather on it


----------



## sunshinesash

Metope said:


> Waiting to be picked up by my mother in law for dinner with my mini mac in biscuit!


Such a gorgeous color


finer_woman said:


> I have that one, or at least a similar color. I Love the leather on it


The color is great, and goes with everything. What lining do you have on yours? Mine is the black/blue polka dots...my fav leather on RM has come from that lining. 
I actually just did a little facelift on my zip-up this past weekend...she was looking really weathered, so I first trimmed all of the leather pulls, removed them from the top and back zipper-pulls, wiped down the leather with babywipes, then cleaned the interior pockets with water and soap, and set out to dry. Finally, leather conditioned her, and she looks renewed again! 
I'm going to stuff her when I store her from now on, so the bag can better retain its shape.


----------



## finer_woman

sunshinesash said:


> Such a gorgeous color
> 
> The color is great, and goes with everything. What lining do you have on yours? Mine is the black/blue polka dots...my fav leather on RM has come from that lining.
> I actually just did a little facelift on my zip-up this past weekend...she was looking really weathered, so I first trimmed all of the leather pulls, removed them from the top and back zipper-pulls, wiped down the leather with babywipes, then cleaned the interior pockets with water and soap, and set out to dry. Finally, leather conditioned her, and she looks renewed again!
> I'm going to stuff her when I store her from now on, so the bag can better retain its shape.



Mine is beige with the same lining


----------



## jujuly

Metope said:


> Waiting to be picked up by my mother in law for dinner with my mini mac in biscuit!



Looks great^^ love the colour


----------



## Dmurphy1

Oldie but goodie, triple zip jealous satchel in black. Love this bag !!! :yahoo


----------



## Dmurphy1




----------



## BeachBagGal

Dmurphy1 said:


>




Looks great on you! Just the right amount of edge to it! [emoji3]


----------



## Dmurphy1

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks great on you! Just the right amount of edge to it! [emoji3]


Thank You !!  I originally had this in gray, sold it and regretted it, but loving the black !


----------



## Miats

Dmurphy1 said:


>



Looks really good on you!!! Btw I like the whole outfit.


----------



## andral5

Dmurphy1 said:


> Oldie but goodie, triple zip jealous satchel in black. Love this bag !!! :yahoo





Dmurphy1 said:


>



Isn't she a beauty! Well, as her owner


----------



## Dmurphy1

Miats said:


> Looks really good on you!!! Btw I like the whole outfit.


Thank you Miats !! Starting to realize this bag is a real workhorse !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

andral5 said:


> Isn't she a beauty! Well, as her owner


Thank you andral5, you made my day !!


----------



## andral5

Dmurphy1 said:


> Thank you andral5, you made my day !!



It's just the reality. I don't usually give compliments just like that.


----------



## shaulk




----------



## sunshinesash

My new [to me] RM MAC...in love with the color! So yummy, reminds me of cappuccino, lattes, and coffee everything


----------



## eskobar

sunshinesash said:


> My new [to me] RM MAC...in love with the color! So yummy, reminds me of cappuccino, lattes, and coffee everything



Looks awesome!



My Love


----------



## onlyk

sunshinesash said:


> My new [to me] RM MAC...in love with the color! So yummy, reminds me of cappuccino, lattes, and coffee everything


looks delicious! great buy, congrats!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

sunshinesash said:


> My new [to me] RM MAC...in love with the color! So yummy, reminds me of cappuccino, lattes, and coffee everything



Looks great with your outfit...nicely paired!!


----------



## sunshinesash

eskobar said:


> Looks awesome!





onlyk said:


> looks delicious! great buy, congrats!





J9MKlover said:


> Looks great with your outfit...nicely paired!!


Thanks so much, everyone! I can't believe I didn't get on the MAC train soonerthis bag is LIFE! So versatile being able to wear it carefree as a crossbody while shopping, but also being able to rock it as a shoulder bag and wear it to more formal events and dinners.


----------



## ernie

Avery crossbody in Sunshine, paired with my sunflower print Vans.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ernie said:


> View attachment 3364451
> 
> Avery crossbody in Sunshine, paired with my sunflower print Vans.



Cute combo!


----------



## fantome14

This sample sale MAC mini is awesome.


----------



## andral5

fantome14 said:


> View attachment 3366937
> 
> 
> This sample sale MAC mini is awesome.



I especially like the gunmetal hardware. Or is it black? Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## fantome14

Gunmetal! Makes it special, I think.


----------



## missmandymarie

Headed to pub trivia with Mini 5 zip!


----------



## pandako

My first RM


----------



## Ellapretty

With my mini MAC:


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I haven't shared in a while but I've ween wearing a lot of Minkoff this summer 

My sample sale $50 Perry 






My $50 sample sale bucket bag - still unsure of the name LOL. I put away my Balenciaga and have been using this one almost daily.


----------



## Ellapretty

With my large quilted affair in black:


----------



## ellodoll

RM Astor Saddle Bag With Chain


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

My $75 sample sale Reagan satchel. Love the color and the fringe!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

atomicballerina said:


> View attachment 3245491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini Avery tote on a trip to ikea!!


What kind of fabric lining do you have inside? Im trying my hardest to find out what my mini avery tote will come in ! I purchased on the RM website (color quartz)


----------



## merekat703

Love MACs. Currently using the peach.


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Minkoff Love bag:


----------



## finer_woman

Ellapretty said:


> With my Minkoff Love bag:



Love the coat, J Crew?


----------



## Ellapretty

finer_woman said:


> Love the coat, J Crew?


I totally thought the coat was J.Crew/Club Monaco quality - but it's a cashmere blend from Uniqlo that sells for around $160!


----------



## coconutsboston

shoppinggalnyc said:


> My $75 sample sale Reagan satchel. Love the color and the fringe!


Awesome find!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Obsessed with my pre-loved MAM❤️


----------



## Amazona

The hobo is riding the rails once more, with Mini MAB Side Zip in tow. One of my best purchases this year!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

First trip to Starbucks!


----------



## thedseer

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 3550573
> 
> 
> First trip to Starbucks!


Oh my goodness - this definitely looks like stonewashed leather - tobacco or espresso? I had a tobacco one and regret selling. Was this an eBay find? Both tobacco and espresso stonewash were special orders done through the purseforum - if you search, you should be able to find the old threads (which will tell you how many were made - I think there were maybe 10 of tobacco made - and when). The stonewash leather should age beautifully.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## FrenchBulldog

thedseer said:


> Oh my goodness - this definitely looks like stonewashed leather - tobacco or espresso? I had a tobacco one and regret selling. Was this an eBay find? Both tobacco and espresso stonewash were special orders done through the purseforum - if you search, you should be able to find the old threads (which will tell you how many were made - I think there were maybe 10 of tobacco made - and when). The stonewash leather should age beautifully.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


Holy cow, someone who is familiar.  I just got this a few days ago from a woman on EBAY who said she purchased years ago from original owner who never wore it and neither did she.  The bag is essentially brand new.  Yes, it is stonewash tobacco and a special order from purseforum.  I did not know what that meant.


thedseer said:


> Oh my goodness - this definitely looks like stonewashed leather - tobacco or espresso? I had a tobacco one and regret selling. Was this an eBay find? Both tobacco and espresso stonewash were special orders done through the purseforum - if you search, you should be able to find the old threads (which will tell you how many were made - I think there were maybe 10 of tobacco made - and when). The stonewash leather should age beautifully.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## FrenchBulldog

thedseer said:


> Oh my goodness - this definitely looks like stonewashed leather - tobacco or espresso? I had a tobacco one and regret selling. Was this an eBay find? Both tobacco and espresso stonewash were special orders done through the purseforum - if you search, you should be able to find the old threads (which will tell you how many were made - I think there were maybe 10 of tobacco made - and when). The stonewash leather should age beautifully.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


I also got a beautiful black one with cobalt blue zipper that I thought may have been stonewashed, but was told most likely not.  Nonetheless, it is still an oldie with b/w floral interior and finished tassels and I marvel at just how expensive it truly looks.  The leather is very much like lambskin and just stunning.  I got very lucky with both these bags.  I also have a Darling fringe tote with birdy lining that I purchased new way back in the day that I still adore.  My only other RM is a MAB zipper tote I just recently bought on sale at Nordys.  I loved RM back in the day much more than now, which makes these bags even more special.  Thank you for any information you can provide to me. I have been feverishly researching these bags via Purseforum.


----------



## shesnochill

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 3550573
> 
> 
> First trip to Starbucks!



Is this Chocolate leather with the original floral B/W lining?![emoji7]


----------



## FrenchBulldog

annaversary said:


> Is this Chocolate leather with the original floral B/W lining?![emoji7]


It is the special order tobacco stonewashed with b/w floral lining.  I luv, luv, luv, these two bags.


----------



## shesnochill

FrenchBulldog said:


> It is the special order tobacco stonewashed with b/w floral lining.  I luv, luv, luv, these two bags.



My oh my.. gorgeous!!! I didn't even know there was another stonewash color made. I guess it must've been produced when I went on TPF hiatus, lol. I've owned Stonewash Blue & Stonewash Sage RM bags before and till this day I still regret letting those babies go. You have a lovely bag, never let it go!!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

annaversary said:


> My oh my.. gorgeous!!! I didn't even know there was another stonewash color made. I guess it must've been produced when I went on TPF hiatus, lol. I've owned Stonewash Blue & Stonewash Sage RM bags before and till this day I still regret letting those babies go. You have a lovely bag, never let it go!!


Thank you.  I bought new MAM's in the past, but ended up returning them.  For whatever reason, I just never got over the style and have contemplated purchasing new for a while.  That is until I got wind the style had been discontinued.  I cannot believe RM did this.  How do you discontinue the bag that started it all, which should always have a place in her classics line.  Anyway, I have always had a fairly good eye for nice "pre-loved" and figured I would try to find an MAB or MAM in black.  Never would I have thought I would luck out with not only one, but two.  My black one has been used it appears quite a bit, but overall is in beautiful condition.  My only worry is the handles which are a bit stretched, as well as a little sticky.  I wore it over my shoulder and discovered black marks on my white t-shirt.  I am fairly sure the handles will have to be replaced sooner than later.  The tobacco one, however, is pretty much brand new.  In light of there being no more MAB/MAM's in production, I am fairly sure they will remain with me.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Makes riding the train to work just a wee bit more tolerable❤️


----------



## shesnochill

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 3552754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes riding the train to work just a wee bit more tolerable❤️





I need to own a MAM again. I can't believe I sold them all.. sigh, big girl problems, lol.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Keeping me company at work.  Isn't she pretty with her new "Juicy" Frenchie (Boston lookalike) charm!


----------



## JennyErin

Absolutely adoring all these MAM pics French!!! Keep em coming!


----------



## amethyst25

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I haven't shared in a while but I've ween wearing a lot of Minkoff this summer
> 
> My sample sale $50 Perry



What's the color of your Perry? It's beautiful!


----------



## Dawn

angiecake said:


> Regan satchel!
> 
> View attachment 3234943


Ahhhhh I love this so much! it looks great on you!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Me & Elvira after the bi-weekly mani-pedi!


----------



## JennyErin

FrenchBulldog said:


> Me & Elvira after the bi-weekly mani-pedi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574618



Awww look at that smile


----------



## tally2ball

Wow!  This is my first time looking at this thread and I just wanted to say all you ladies look so well put together!  Beautiful people with beautiful bags!    I love everyone's pics! Thanks for sharing them


----------



## Linds31289

My gorgeous "Always On" Large Regan satchel! I love her with this strap!


----------



## Ellapretty

With my latest Minkoff purchase (and maybe my most fave?) - the small LOVE crossbody in Mushroom:


----------



## rockstarmish

Small Love in Soft Blush


----------



## 305keepitlive

Having a great time in Wynwood while wearing my Love Crossbody. Bought it from the last sample sale


----------



## 305keepitlive

Forgot the name of this one....but red leather and spikes? How can I say no?


----------



## finer_woman

305keepitlive said:


> View attachment 3642447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the name of this one....but red leather and spikes? How can I say no?



Elle mini [emoji7]


----------



## angelphilipus

Loving this bag to bits! Also got it in superrr good deal last year  It's the Love Crossbody in medium size and color lilac


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Small Love bag:


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Hi everyone!!  It's been a while!!  Love this Vanity bag!!


----------



## 305keepitlive

This Love crossbody has the most beautiful dark navy color Easily one of my favorite bags


----------



## awayfromblue

With my Rebecca Minkoff love bag that I wear with pretty much anything!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

And this one delivered just 3 days ago!  I Love RM range so I purchased another one from their website! Rebecca Minkoff Geo leather quilted Jumbo Love crossbody in Khaki with GHW!  It's absolutely stunning IRL!  And I purchased the charm just for this handbag!  Sorry for the dark pics it's really early in the morning & overcast.


----------



## Chiichan

I use my Navy Julian backpack that I got during the sample sale. I love it so much. It's definitely my go to bag in the weekends when I'm running errands with my kids


----------



## blushes_pink

Blue on blue. One of my favorite mini bag ❤️


----------



## RufikPufik

Carrying RM for the first time even though my stash is full of RM bags


----------



## RufikPufik

Carrying RM for the first time. Have tons of RM bags in my stash but never wore one before today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

RufikPufik said:


> Carrying RM for the first time even though my stash is full of RM bags



Nice! What is this name of this bag?


----------



## RufikPufik

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! What is this name of this bag?


Paramour


----------



## Hierophilic

My Regan (butterfly lining) came with me to get blood drawn.


----------



## Hierophilic

Hierophilic said:


> My Regan (butterfly lining) came with me to get blood drawn.
> 
> View attachment 3745221
> View attachment 3745222


 By the way, I'm 4'8" and 120lbs, for any other little people here who want to know how a Regan looks on us.


----------



## carricca

Snagged this beautiful gray MAM with signature hardware from eBay last week and couldn't wait to carry her to work.  What a coincidence that she matches the interior of my car!  This is my very first RM.  ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## blushes_pink

My everyday, most reliable leather bag, mini moto. I love this carefree bag.


----------



## Deetob88

carricca said:


> Snagged this beautiful gray MAM with signature hardware from eBay last week and couldn't wait to carry her to work.  What a coincidence that she matches the interior of my car!  This is my very first RM.  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Congratulations, I'm sure you'll be purchasing more in the future! [emoji4]


----------



## Deetob88

blushes_pink said:


> My everyday, most reliable leather bag, mini moto. I love this carefree bag.


I love how it matches the piping on your interior. Perfect bag!


----------



## lasvegasann

I love this purse. I ordered one in Large. This is medium.


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Minkoff mini LOVE clutch:


----------



## finer_woman

Ellapretty said:


> With my Minkoff mini LOVE clutch:



I ordered that dress recently. I love how you pair it with the pop of red


----------



## Rebecca Minkoff OG

Hello Hello Hello! I wanted to let you all know that I am OFFICIALLY back. I have missed talking to you all and hearing your feedback direct! I will be online with you all 1x per week (hopefully more) to hear your thoughts, feelings, and suggestions! Its good to be HOME!  xxxx Rebecca


----------



## Ellapretty

Rebecca Minkoff OG said:


> Hello Hello Hello! I wanted to let you all know that I am OFFICIALLY back. I have missed talking to you all and hearing your feedback direct! I will be online with you all 1x per week (hopefully more) to hear your thoughts, feelings, and suggestions! Its good to be HOME!  xxxx Rebecca



Wow that's so amazing! I had no idea you were a member here


----------



## Ellapretty

finer_woman said:


> I ordered that dress recently. I love how you pair it with the pop of red


It's such a great summer dress - and the chambray goes with everything


----------



## Tayyyraee

Hanging out with my red 5 zip today!​


----------



## Shelbyrana

Mini MAC coming to the Detroit Tigers game with me today.


----------



## Shelbyrana

Loving my stargazer hobo (color is acai). The leather is perfect.


----------



## belhx

This is my second RM purchase, the regan satchel. I can't remember what the colour is but between the usual safe black and this, I've decided to go for it cos the leather is soo soft.


----------



## awayfromblue

Yesterday with my moon navy Regan satchel bag that I bought in the Cyber Monday sales


----------



## awayfromblue

Inspired to get my MAM out again - I love this bag!


----------



## awayfromblue

Again with my navy Regan


----------



## Shelbyrana

5 zip (I think it’s the name) I’m really enjoying carrying a smaller bag!


----------



## awayfromblue

With my Regan satchel in moon and the crystal embellished guitar strap:

(oh and the Georgina studded gladiator sandals!)


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

A photo of my Keith backpack (from my instagram). I love this bag...it’s not too big or small, and the suede is a nice contrast to the pebbled leather.


----------



## awayfromblue

With my silver mini MAC, the bag that goes with everything!


----------



## angelphilipus

Mickey x MAC!


----------



## finer_woman

angelphilipus said:


> Mickey x MAC!
> View attachment 3973556





How do you like the strap with the mac, is it more comfortable than the regular strap?


----------



## angelphilipus

finer_woman said:


> How do you like the strap with the mac, is it more comfortable than the regular strap?


Hmm honestly I'd prefer the strap it came with. This one is so annoying to wear since my hair always gets caught in the gems I honestly feel like I lost 77% of my hair wearing it LOL. But this one is a random strap I bought online tho, not from RM. Maybe if you wore a regular guitar strap with less embellishment, it would feel comfy. For me this is comfy, just annoying


----------



## awayfromblue

angelphilipus said:


> Mickey x MAC!
> View attachment 3973556



Love this! I haven't tried my guitar strap with my mini MACs yet, I have to! Sometimes I miss my MAC, yours looks awesome!


----------



## awayfromblue

Taking my micro Regan out for a spin again


----------



## meowlett




----------



## awayfromblue

With my mini MAC again. I love that this goes with everything!


----------



## meowlett

Large MAB at work today.  The monster is very heavy.  I bought it years ago and have only used it twice.


----------



## samfalstaff

meowlett said:


> Large MAB at work today.  The monster is very heavy.  I bought it years ago and have only used it twice.
> 
> View attachment 3990493


Love the color of that MAB! Do you know if it holds an 11" laptop?


----------



## meowlett

samfalstaff said:


> Love the color of that MAB! Do you know if it holds an 11" laptop?


The large MAB holds my huge 15" MacBook Pro.  And medium MAB can hold the 11" laptop for sure as I think the the 13" ones can go into the medium MAB.


----------



## samfalstaff

meowlett said:


> The large MAB holds my huge 15" MacBook Pro.  And medium MAB can hold the 11" laptop for sure as I think the the 13" ones can go into the medium MAB.


Thanks for the info! Wow, the large is huge!


----------



## netter

RM MAC in soft pink with silver hardware. Dragonfly charm. My agenda does fit inside.


----------



## awayfromblue

A little green for Saint Patrick's day with my silver mini MAC


----------



## laurenrr

forgot about this one-took to st patricks day dinner


----------



## Deetob88

An oldie but a goodie, my RM wallet on a chain. I've had this wallet now for years and it still my favorite. [emoji6]


----------



## Deetob88

laurenrr said:


> forgot about this one-took to st patricks day dinner


I'm so jealous you have this affair!! I love it!!


----------



## michellelb1

Regan Satchel in Navy


----------



## awayfromblue

silver mini MAC for a toddler's birthday party


----------



## uncertain

michellelb1 said:


> Regan Satchel in Navy


OMG love the bag and charm combo!


----------



## Deetob88

michellelb1 said:


> Regan Satchel in Navy


Loving the t-rex charm


----------



## awayfromblue

With my harvest gold micro Regan again. Love the mustard shade of this bag!


----------



## meowlett

My futile attempt to summon spring...


----------



## elenkat27

My Mini Mac the other day [emoji7] first use of this spring!


----------



## laurenrr

also trying to summon spring


----------



## Shelbyrana

laurenrr said:


> also trying to summon spring


I love this color!!!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelbyrana said:


> I love this color!!!


me too! it's really cheerful!


----------



## awayfromblue

laurenrr said:


> also trying to summon spring


Bag twins! 

Isn't it the best yellow?!


----------



## awayfromblue

With my navy 'moon' regan satchel


----------



## Shelbyrana

It’s official. The large MAC bags are my favorite. I need them all! Perfect size for everything I need. This is my love ❤️


----------



## awayfromblue

With my neon pink mini MAC


----------



## laurenrr

i think Spring is finally here!


----------



## kbell

Not a purse, but my super cute RM shoes [emoji173]️


----------



## awayfromblue

With my Rebecca Minkoff kimono and mini MAC


----------



## Denverite

I just got this bag and I absolutely love it. Oldie but a goodie....black haze devote! I ordered it from The Real Real and paid $97 including shipping and tax. They had the condition marked as 'very good.' I'm always skeptical (and had read reviews about The Real Real) and the bag is in near perfect condition! I will say that their packaging leaves A LOT to be desired so I would never order a super expensive bag from them--bag was just in the dustbag and in the box, no protection at all. Overall though, very happy that I took the risk and I love this leather!


----------



## awayfromblue

Denverite said:


> I just got this bag and I absolutely love it. Oldie but a goodie....black haze devote! I ordered it from The Real Real and paid $97 including shipping and tax. They had the condition marked as 'very good.' I'm always skeptical (and had read reviews about The Real Real) and the bag is in near perfect condition! I will say that their packaging leaves A LOT to be desired so I would never order a super expensive bag from them--bag was just in the dustbag and in the box, no protection at all. Overall though, very happy that I took the risk and I love this leather!



Beautiful! I love the lining!


----------



## awayfromblue

With my grey MAM for the office.


----------



## awayfromblue

Possibly going a little overboard with Rebecca Minkoff bag, guitar strap and kimono


----------



## missconvy

qwerty234 said:


> With my grey MAM for the office.
> View attachment 4059572



Love your skirt!


----------



## missconvy

Using my new to me nylon tote with my Samorga. Can we tell what colors I like? Haha


----------



## absolutpink

Not the best pictures, but here is my RB on vacation in Hawaii. I absolutely love this bag!!


----------



## missconvy

Mini MAB tote


----------



## midniteluna

My mini MAC with iridescent hardware with my initial Pom Pom ball and Rastaclat bracelet


----------



## Molly0

My daughter heading off to Paris with her little mini Mac tucked under her carryon.


----------



## Nan246

Off to a workshop with the love oil slick crossbody and Coach bear charm. New to RM. just in love with all the love bags!


----------



## KermitSF

qwerty234 said:


> With my Rebecca Minkoff kimono and mini MAC
> 
> View attachment 4047449


Nice bag, and nice dog too!


----------



## Nan246

Off to work with RM Love in crimson and KS mules. Red gives me energy to get through the day!


----------



## Nan246

Love crimson red!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Nan246 said:


> Love crimson red!



Very nice combo [emoji847]


----------



## Nan246

P.Y.T. said:


> Very nice combo [emoji847]


Aww thank you!


----------



## Luv n bags

My two new RM’s.  I like the unique aspects of both these bags.  The hologram changes colors and the oil slick is just so nice! But the leather on the oil slick is bad, so I have to exchange it.


----------



## Nan246

Congrats! These are so beautiful! Was the leather rough and not as smooth? Enjoy your new bags!


----------



## Luv n bags

Nan246 said:


> Congrats! These are so beautiful! Was the leather rough and not as smooth? Enjoy your new bags!



The back of the bag has deep impression marks.  Probably something was on top of it - for a long time!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Miso Fine said:


> My two new RM’s.  I like the unique aspects of both these bags.  The hologram changes colors and the oil slick is just so nice! But the leather on the oil slick is bad, so I have to exchange it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151821



I need that green-nish color in my life [emoji173]️


----------



## Nan246

Miso Fine said:


> The back of the bag has deep impression marks.  Probably something was on top of it - for a long time!


Yay good for you! Enjoy!


----------



## Luv n bags

P.Y.T. said:


> I need that green-nish color in my life [emoji173]️



It is an awesome bag.  It changes color, just like  a hologram.  It is so cool!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Miso Fine said:


> It is an awesome bag.  It changes color, just like  a hologram.  It is so cool!



May I ask what store you bought it from ?


----------



## Luv n bags

P.Y.T. said:


> May I ask what store you bought it from ?



I bought it directly from the RM website.  It is on sale for $131...hurry!


----------



## Nanciii

michellelb1 said:


> Regan Satchel in Navy



Love your bag and the key chain~!


----------



## Antigone

Found the MAC Daddy on eBay. I thought I was buying a large MAC but was surprised when this huge thing arrived. Good thing I’m not so little myself.


----------



## ChiChi143

My Julian on it’s way to Sesame Place.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Driving back home from North Carolina to Indianapolis. I took my mini Regan in putty with me. It holds a surprising amount, more than a mini mac. 

Two and a half more hours to go. So. Bored.


----------



## BleuSaphir

My Mini Julian Backpack [emoji173]️


----------



## awayfromblue

The other day with my moon (navy) Rebecca Minkoff Regan Bag


----------



## 305keepitlive

Out and about with my Quilted Affair in Black with gold studs...... love this style so much, I also have it in white with rose gold studs


----------



## 305keepitlive

I love this RM! It’s the black chevron with black hardware and top handle love crossbody. And I added my RM rabbit fur puff bag charm. It is so soft!!


----------



## Flip88

305keepitlive said:


> I love this RM! It’s the black chevron with black hardware and top handle love crossbody. And I added my RM rabbit fur puff bag charm. It is so soft!!


Gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## SassyMissClassy

[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Pretty! This makes me kind of regret selling mine.


----------



## 305keepitlive

With my red Elle crossbody♥️♥️♥️


----------



## Luv n bags

I never use my oil slick or hologram bag because they are crossbody styles.
I found the clip idea on the Chanel forum.

Does it look ok?


----------



## Luv n bags




----------



## joy14

My jumbo love crossbody at Chick-fil-A the other day.


----------



## Shelby33

Miso Fine said:


> I never use my oil slick or hologram bag because they are crossbody styles.
> I found the clip idea on the Chanel forum.
> 
> Does it look ok?


I think it looks great and I love your bracelet!


----------



## foxgal

My butterscotch mini Julian is perfect for the beach in Baja!


----------



## pursesandoxies

My Edie Flap for the last week ❤️ I'm obsessed


----------



## missconvy

designeraholic said:


> My Edie Flap for the last week [emoji173]️ I'm obsessed
> View attachment 4358630



This is beautiful! I was considering getting an Edie but got the Bryn camera bag instead.


----------



## pursesandoxies

missconvy said:


> This is beautiful! I was considering getting an Edie but got the Bryn camera bag instead.


Thank you!! I l was contemplating the Bryn! Is the strap long enough for crossbody?


----------



## missconvy

designeraholic said:


> Thank you!! I l was contemplating the Bryn! Is the strap long enough for crossbody?



I have the studded version so it has an adjustable strap. The strap is pretty short so I would say for a petite small built person, yes. I usually wear it as long shoulder on a shorter setting. I think the guitar strap version is fully adjustable though. From what I’ve seen on pics on the internet.


----------



## pale_septembre

Morning after in my office.


----------



## Shelby33

pale_septembre said:


> View attachment 4361381
> 
> 
> Morning after in my office.


Looks beautiful


----------



## missconvy

Mini MAB tote


----------



## lasvegasann

Waiting for my daughter at piano lesson.


----------



## shesnochill

Just enjoying a Saturday out.. w my new Balenciaga wallet and Matinee


----------



## shesnochill

Navy(?) MAB w Candy Cane lining


----------



## shesnochill

Shutterfly decided to remind me of memories when I was traveling in London 2 years ago today..

Took my BLACK PATENT QUILTED MAC W BLUE & WHITE STRIPE LINING w me on that trip


----------



## Shelby33

Hanging out in the garden, waiting for things to bloom... guess it's really not 'in action', seems to be a lazy bag.


----------



## laurenrr




----------



## shesnochill

These are def actions photos.. haha my Whitewash Rosegold Mattie and I after yoga today!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> These are def actions photos.. haha my Whitewash Rosegold Mattie and I after yoga today!


Pretty bag!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Pretty bag!


It really is!

I had.. 3 Matties back in the day but sold them all because at the time I felt I was too small / short / petite for them. But this one.. now.. feels perfect


----------



## shesnochill

Carrying both my Nikki and my mom’s MAM


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Carrying both my Nikki and my mom’s MAM


Oh what MAM is that? And which Nikki?


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Oh what MAM is that? And which Nikki?[/QUOTE





Shelby33 said:


> Oh what MAM is that? And which Nikki?



Both are Wine w New Hardware and Black & White Floral Lining


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Both are Wine w New Hardware and Black & White Floral Lining


Nice! That's my favorite lining! I need something in wine....


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Nice! That's my favorite lining! I need something in wine....


Yes!! If you don’t have wine in your collection yet.. it’s a must have hehe


----------



## shesnochill

My mom in action w her Wine MAM!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> My mom in action w her Wine MAM!


That's so pretty. I need another MAM.


----------



## Shelby33

Still loving this Navy Luxe Nikki


----------



## gypsumrose

annaversary said:


> My mom in action w her Wine MAM!



Oh gosh Annaversary, I missed your posts! Do you still have your Pearl MAB?

I just saw your "toaster car" photo in OG and am envisioning your new Matinee and Navy Blue MA in it!


----------



## shesnochill

gypsumrose said:


> Oh gosh Annaversary, I missed your posts! Do you still have your Pearl MAB?
> 
> I just saw your "toaster car" photo in OG and am envisioning your new Matinee and Navy Blue MA in it!


*gypsumrose*!! My friend . Hello!! I DO!! I am never letting her go.. she was what started this love for RM craze. I need to show you an updated collection of mine.. I acquired about ....... 4? new RMs in a span of a month? Lord.. lol I hope you’ve been well!! Xx


----------



## Vanilla Bean

^ On first glance I thought that said 47. OMG. Good thing I looked again.


----------



## shesnochill

Vanilla Bean said:


> ^ On first glance I thought that said 47. OMG. Good thing I looked again.


LOL!!!! I’d def need rehab. Both real rehab and handbag rehab. Hahah!


----------



## gypsumrose

annaversary said:


> *gypsumrose*!! My friend . Hello!! I DO!! I am never letting her go.. she was what started this love for RM craze. I need to show you an updated collection of mine.. I acquired about ....... 4? new RMs in a span of a month? Lord.. lol I hope you’ve been well!! Xx



I'm so glad you still have her! I think you having a MAB turned me onto doing MABs instead of MAMs. It looked awesome on your smaller frame even though most people were going for MAMs.


----------



## shesnochill

gypsumrose said:


> I'm so glad you still have her! I think you having a MAB turned me onto doing MABs instead of MAMs. It looked awesome on your smaller frame even though most people were going for MAMs.



Sooo happy to have inspired you to do that hehe it’s crazy the MAB does seem big, but I think it’s perfect for me and all of the crap I carry haha! MAMs are cool but I can’t ever hold more than I need in there!


----------



## shesnochill

Aloha from Hawaii!

I knew I didn’t want to take a MAM w me whenever I travel so I was REALLY excited when this Stonewash Black MAB arrived on time for my trip.


----------



## Lct08

Using Micro Regan Satchel


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> *gypsumrose*!! My friend . Hello!! I DO!! I am never letting her go.. she was what started this love for RM craze. I need to show you an updated collection of mine.. I acquired about ....... 4? new RMs in a span of a month? Lord.. lol I hope you’ve been well!! Xx


I've been reading the old threads and saw you had her, was hoping you still did! That bag is amazing and so rare!!


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> Still loving this Navy Luxe Nikki
> View attachment 4448475


HAHAHA I was trying to "like" this pic then I said out loud "Oh that's ME!" and my kids are asking me what picture of me is on the internet and I told them it was just something on FB. Because they already think I have a "purse problem".


----------



## shesnochill

Spent the day w Black Basketweave MAM today


----------



## Lct08

Happy 4th of July!

My 7/3 OTD - all black long sleeve and pants with a pop of blue color of RM Mini Mini MAB.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Lct08 said:


> Happy 4th of July!
> 
> My 7/3 OTD - all black long sleeve and pants with a pop of blue color of RM Mini Mini MAB.


Cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

I haven’t bought any RM for a long time, but here is my new Blythe camera bag.  I love that is has the clasp on the front like the Mini Mac or MAB. That clasp always reminds me of RM. It’s quite roomy for a small bag. Loving it!


----------



## shesnochill

BeachBagGal said:


> I haven’t bought any RM for a long time, but here is my new Blythe camera bag.  I love that is has the clasp on the front like the Mini Mac or MAB. That clasp always reminds me of RM. It’s quite roomy for a small bag. Loving it!


Love it. And what a beautiful dust bag!


----------



## shesnochill

Studded Rocker & I on the 4th!


----------



## BeachBagGal

annaversary said:


> Love it. And what a beautiful dust bag!


Thank you!  I do have to say I miss the fun RM linings.


----------



## BeachBagGal

annaversary said:


> Studded Rocker & I on the 4th!


Looks cool!


----------



## Shelby33

Lct08 said:


> Happy 4th of July!
> 
> My 7/3 OTD - all black long sleeve and pants with a pop of blue color of RM Mini Mini MAB.


This looks great!!


----------



## Lct08

OhHelloDoll said:


> Cute!


Thank you!


----------



## Lct08

Shelby33 said:


> This looks great!!


Thank you!


----------



## shesnochill

Black Basketweave MAM


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Black Basketweave MAM


❤️


----------



## OhHelloDoll

I had spent this weekend out of town to visit family, so I have a lot of catching up here to do! I took my tobacco stonewash mam up there with me. Here we are driving back home.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> I had spent this weekend out of town to visit family, so I have a lot of catching up here to do! I took my tobacco stonewash mam up there with me. Here we are driving back home.
> View attachment 4490882


Love it, I wish I had a strap with my Cognac mam even though I don't use them, I still like them on the bag.
Don't you love the finished tassels?! 
 Is that leather lightly glazed?


----------



## Shelby33

Decided to try a strap on the mam today. Kind of like it, looks like a different bag. Tried it on 2 other MAMs and did not work out at all though. Must depend on the leather.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Love it, I wish I had a strap with my Cognac mam even though I don't use them, I still like them on the bag.
> Don't you love the finished tassels?!
> Is that leather lightly glazed?


While I find I’m using the handles more, the strap is hand to have, like when I ran into the grocery store. 

I LOVE the finished tassels! It’s kind of ruined the unfinished ones for me and I want them all to be like this now. 

The leather isn’t like glazed (although that flap has a really interesting distressed pattern), but it does have dimensions to it. I looked up what stonewash leather really was and part of the process is that it is waxed and oiled, so that’s probably why it looks kind of shiny in the photo. In real life it’s really soft, smooth and has different variations. Small scratches can kind of be rubbed out easily too, which I assume is the oil in it.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Decided to try a strap on the mam today. Kind of like it, looks like a different bag. Tried it on 2 other MAMs and did not work out at all though. Must depend on the leather.
> View attachment 4491160


Have you ever seen the hobo morning after? It kind of looks like those here.

I think the MAM all look different when a strap is attached to the sides. I like how this gets that U-shape.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> Have you ever seen the hobo morning after? It kind of looks like those here.
> 
> I think the MAM all look different when a strap is attached to the sides. I like how this gets that U-shape.


Yes I have seen pictures of the hobo, but not seen one in person. After using it for the day I think I like it without the strap better. But it will be good for winter when I have to fit it over a coat.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> While I find I’m using the handles more, the strap is hand to have, like when I ran into the grocery store.
> 
> I LOVE the finished tassels! It’s kind of ruined the unfinished ones for me and I want them all to be like this now.
> 
> The leather isn’t like glazed (although that flap has a really interesting distressed pattern), but it does have dimensions to it. I looked up what stonewash leather really was and part of the process is that it is waxed and oiled, so that’s probably why it looks kind of shiny in the photo. In real life it’s really soft, smooth and has different variations. Small scratches can kind of be rubbed out easily too, which I assume is the oil in it.


Oh I forgot it was stone washed I guess! I'd love to find one of those, and I agree the finished tassels ruin the other tassels for me too. Not only are they finished, but they are thicker and sturdier looking.


----------



## Antonia

My new to me Love.....It's love!!!!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Shopping last weekend with my Bree Belt Bag.


----------



## Shelby33

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Shopping last weekend with my Bree Belt Bag.


How do you like it? Is it easy to use? Really pretty bag.


----------



## BleuSaphir




----------



## ilovehotpot

Hi! Just wanted to check if this is an authentic RM design?


----------



## Shelby33

ilovehotpot said:


> Hi! Just wanted to check if this is an authentic RM design?


I'm pretty sure it is


----------



## Antonia

I forgot to post this earlier but here is my vintage MAB mini in cream/off white.  Love this bag!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I forgot to post this earlier but here is my vintage MAB mini in cream/off white.  Love this bag!


I love that! It looks brand new!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I love that! It looks brand new!


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Yesterday's handbag of the day:
Vintage MAB cobalt blue with brown basket weave.


----------



## Shelby33

In action with my cat.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> In action with my cat.
> View attachment 4599049


Every time I look at this picture I can't help but admire how your cat picks up the colors of the background and your bag picks up the color of the car, or whatever it's sitting on. Very creative, as usual!


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> I love that! It looks brand new!





RuedeNesle said:


> Every time I look at this picture I can't help but admire how your cat picks up the colors of the background and your bag picks up the color of the car, or whatever it's sitting on. Very creative, as usual!


Wow I didn't even notice those details!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> Wow I didn't even notice those details!


----------



## Antonia

Today's look with vintage stonewash sage MAB


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Today's look with vintage stonewash sage MAB


Beautiful!!


----------



## Shelby33

MA Hobo


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Shelby33 said:


> How do you like it? Is it easy to use? Really pretty bag.



Omg, not sure how I missed your question; sorry! I love it; it’s very lightweight and fun. Although I do feel the pressure to make sure I have cute little pouches to organize my stuff since you can kinda see through the mesh, lol. There are card slots on the inside against the back, and behind them is a zippered pocket. Then there is another zippered pouch that fits my phone in it (on the exterior wall that lies closest to the body.) Genius design!


----------



## Lct08

Happy Hearts Month! (Valentine's Day)

Featuring Rebecca Minkoff Mini Regan Crossbody


----------



## IntheOcean

Lct08 said:


> Happy Hearts Month! (Valentine's Day)
> 
> Featuring Rebecca Minkoff Mini Regan Crossbody


Sleek and black! Love it!  And the charm looks great.


----------



## Antonia

My stonewash sage MAB again....


----------



## Antonia

I just received this old school MAB from eBay!   I'm in love!!  It's got the blue zipper track and b&w floral lining...it's mint!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I just received this old school MAB from eBay!   I'm in love!!  It's got the blue zipper track and b&w floral lining...it's mint!!!


It looks great! I love your shoes too! There is a BBW MAB on PM I'm dying for, has CC lining and the old minkette charm... But do I really need a SW black MAB, a BBW MAM, AND a BBW MAB??


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It looks great! I love your shoes too! There is a BBW MAB on PM I'm dying for, has CC lining and the old minkette charm... But do I really need a SW black MAB, a BBW MAM, AND a BBW MAB??


Haha...yeah, that might be a little much!


----------



## Antonia

Today


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Today


Love that one, and love what you're wearing!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Haha...yeah, that might be a little much!


Well I didn't get it but I did get a black cat MAM, so, more black haha. And forgot I also have a black/pewter MAM!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Well I didn't get it but I did get a black cat MAM, so, more black haha. And forgot I also have a black/pewter MAM!


I love the black cat MAB/MAM! Congrats! I had both in the past and sold both but wish I kept the MAM!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I love the black cat MAB/MAM! Congrats! I had both in the past and sold both but wish I kept the MAM!!


Thanks! They do show up every now and then, so maybe you will find one? The leather is out of this world!


----------



## laurenrr

Oops made a mistake good grief why is this picture so big lol


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> My Nikki


Love it!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Today


Gorgeous Antonia!! The bag and the whole outfit!!

MAM or MAB?


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Today's look with vintage stonewash sage MAB


Oh my, that second photo almost looks like stonewash blue. Drooling!!


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> Gorgeous Antonia!! The bag and the whole outfit!!
> 
> MAM or MAB?


Thanks ammaversary!! This one is a MAB....I have 3 MAB's and one MAM


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> Oh my, that second photo almost looks like stonewash blue. Drooling!!


Thank you again!  I know, her older leathers were so amazing!!!!  I'm always on the lookout for that 'rare bird'!


----------



## shesnochill

Cleaning out my camera roll during quarantine lol

My mom and mine matching Wine bags with RM’s new gold hardware. Her’s a MAM and mine a Nikki.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

annaversary said:


> Cleaning out my camera roll during quarantine lol
> 
> My mom and mine matching Wine bags with RM’s new gold hardware. Her’s a MAM and mine a Nikki.


Stunning!! I really miss the older bags and all the fun colors the ladies would get and post of their finds. I just recently snagged a wine Nikki and can’t wait for her to come!! The new bags just don’t even compare one bit. The only bag that I like now from her brand now  are the backpacks but the quality just isn’t there. I’m hunting now for the older bags and having fun seeing what I can find.


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> Cleaning out my camera roll during quarantine lol
> 
> My mom and mine matching Wine bags with RM’s new gold hardware. Her’s a MAM and mine a Nikki.


WOW I love those!!  Gosh...I'm going to have to look for a wine Nikki now...it's like a needle in a haystack!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Stunning!! I really miss the older bags and all the fun colors the ladies would get and post of their finds. I just recently snagged a wine Nikki and can’t wait for her to come!! The new bags just don’t even compare one bit. The only bag that I like now from her brand now  are the backpacks but the quality just isn’t there. I’m hunting now for the older bags and having fun seeing what I can find.


Right there with you!!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> WOW I love those!!  Gosh...I'm going to have to look for a wine Nikki now...it's like a needle in a haystack!


 Wine Nikkis are still out there! I’ve snagged 6 Nikkis all in just under 2 months and I can’t seem to stop ugh. I’m looking for 3 more colors and hopefully that’s it. Looking for purple, light brown and dark brown.


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Wine Nikkis are still out there! I’ve snagged 6 Nikkis all in just under 2 months and I can’t seem to stop ugh. I’m looking for 3 more colors and hopefully that’s it. Looking for purple, light brown and dark brown.


I just saw a cognac color on ebay!!  Check it out.....


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I just saw a cognac color on ebay!!  Check it out.....


Thanks! I will check it out!!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Wine Nikkis are still out there! I’ve snagged 6 Nikkis all in just under 2 months and I can’t seem to stop ugh. I’m looking for 3 more colors and hopefully that’s it. Looking for purple, light brown and dark brown.


Also, it's hard to find the Wine Nikki with the aged brass hardware and D rings....some of them are the 'newer' versions.  Like I said, like a needle in the haystack!!  Good luck finding your others on your list!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Also, it's hard to find the Wine Nikki with the aged brass hardware and D rings....some of them are the 'newer' versions.  Like I said, like a needle in the haystack!!  Good luck finding your others on your list!


Thank you! I think the one I found is the newer version. I’ll post a pic. Why do so many want the older hardware? Just curious.


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Thank you! I think the one I found is the newer version. I’ll post a pic. Why do so many want the older hardware? Just curious.


Wow-gorgeous!!  Yes, your is definitely a little newer so....let's call it 'middle school'  Still beautiful and amazing but for the die hard Minkette's, it's mainly the original leather...it's very pebbly and smooshy...and the aged brass hardware is basically timeless and lasts forever.  I've read here that some of the newer hardware clasps like yours have broken, I think it's a design flaw.  I'm not saying they all break but many have experienced that.  I think this is when RM changed production from US to China.  She only used this hardware for maybe 1 or 2 seasons and then went back to the dog leash style.  Most of my RM bags have the aged brass hardware...my black MAB has the shiny gold dog leash clasp ( I wish it was aged brass ).  I personally just love the aged brass.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Wow-gorgeous!!  Yes, your is definitely a little newer so....let's call it 'middle school'  Still beautiful and amazing but for the die hard Minkette's, it's mainly the original leather...it's very pebbly and smooshy...and the aged brass hardware is basically timeless and lasts forever.  I've read here that some of the newer hardware clasps like yours have broken, I think it's a design flaw.  I'm not saying they all break but many have experienced that.  I think this is when RM changed production from US to China.  She only used this hardware for maybe 1 or 2 seasons and then went back to the dog leash style.  Most of my RM bags have the aged brass hardware...my black MAB has the shiny gold dog leash clasp ( I wish it was aged brass ).  I personally just love the aged brass.


Yes, now  I do remember that about this hardware. I do have extra hardware and know a purse rehab could fix it lol the older Nikki bags are amazing!! I agree the aged brass!! I think it looks the best.


----------



## andral5

I wear RMs daily but always forget to take pics with them. I need to remember taking at least a pic once in a while!


----------



## andral5

Carrieshaver said:


> Thank you! I think the one I found is the newer version. I’ll post a pic. Why do so many want the older hardware? Just curious.


I love this type of hardware on Nikkis, it’s so special! I still have to find a Nikki in a color I want having this hardware.


----------



## Shelby33

It's funny but a lot of "collectors", myself included, just love the old school bags. Maybe it's because they are hard to find, maybe it's the leather, I can't explain it. However the leather on the signature hardware bags is also really nice and mostly lambskin. I love the signature hardware too, I only have two bags with it but it's really pretty. And later when she used mixed hardware, that leather is great too. I have a grape, flat iron grey, & chocolate bw with that hardware(all have black and white floral lining) and that leather is also amazing.
People love the old school lining too, the candy cane striped, fleur-de-lis, paisley, and a few other even older ones. There is just something special about them. And it's pretty cool that I can find a bag from 06 or 07 that is still in beautiful condition. How many bags can you say that about? Most bags of that age would have worn out and been long gone.
Another reason is TPF. These old school bags were owned by so many TPFers, they were bought, sold, traded among them, and well taken care of. I bet a lot of my OS bags used to belong to TPFers. 
Sorry this turned into such a novel!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It's funny but a lot of "collectors", myself included, just love the old school bags. Maybe it's because they are hard to find, maybe it's the leather, I can't explain it. However the leather on the signature hardware bags is also really nice and mostly lambskin. I love the signature hardware too, I only have two bags with it but it's really pretty. And later when she used mixed hardware, that leather is great too. I have a grape, flat iron grey, & chocolate bw with that hardware(all have black and white floral lining) and that leather is also amazing.
> People love the old school lining too, the candy cane striped, fleur-de-lis, paisley, and a few other even older ones. There is just something special about them. And it's pretty cool that I can find a bag from 06 or 07 that is still in beautiful condition. How many bags can you say that about? Most bags of that age would have worn out and been long gone.
> Another reason is TPF. These old school bags were owned by so many TPFers, they were bought, sold, traded among them, and well taken care of. I bet a lot of my OS bags used to belong to TPFers.
> Sorry this turned into such a novel!


Excellent post Shelby33!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Excellent post Shelby33!!


Thanks Antonia!


----------



## 1DaySoon




----------



## Jeepgurl76

1DaySoon said:


> View attachment 4740278


So pretty!!


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> Stunning!! I really miss the older bags and all the fun colors the ladies would get and post of their finds. I just recently snagged a wine Nikki and can’t wait for her to come!! The new bags just don’t even compare one bit. The only bag that I like now from her brand now  are the backpacks but the quality just isn’t there. I’m hunting now for the older bags and having fun seeing what I can find.



CARRIE!! LOL. You bought my bag!!!! My Wine Nikki with the new RM hardware is on its way to a new loving home with you!!!

I love it when a TPFer hands over another TPFer a beloved bag. Now I know she will be in good hands!!

Don't let her go lol. It was hard to but I am trying to minimize my collection to only bags I actually do use. Plus, I let her go to acquire a bag I want more... so thank you for taking her from me haha  gosh you are going to love her. I used her less than 10x maybe even less than 5x... never ever did even a uncapped pen or a smudge of lotion touch her inside or out hahaha I kept her so clean!! Enjoy Carrie!! And post pics when she gets to you!!


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> Thank you! I think the one I found is the newer version. I’ll post a pic. Why do so many want the older hardware? Just curious.



LOL this is my photo! ^_^


----------



## shesnochill

Cleaning out my camera roll continues.. 5/29/19

I have no idea what color this MAM is (Sage?)
; but old school hardware and striped lining. Gorgeous bag but I’ve learned MAMs are not for me. Too small. (Though, I’d still love a Stonewash Blue one lol.)


----------



## Jeepgurl76

annaversary said:


> CARRIE!! LOL. You bought my bag!!!! My Wine Nikki with the new RM hardware is on its way to a new loving home with you!!!
> 
> I love it when a TPFer hands over another TPFer a beloved bag. Now I know she will be in good hands!!
> 
> Don't let her go lol. It was hard to but I am trying to minimize my collection to only bags I actually do use. Plus, I let her go to acquire a bag I want more... so thank you for taking her from me haha  gosh you are going to love her. I used her less than 10x maybe even less than 5x... never ever did even a uncapped pen or a smudge of lotion touch her inside or out hahaha I kept her so clean!! Enjoy Carrie!! And post pics when she gets to you!!


Oh hey ha ha omg I’m so glad I purchased from a TPFer yay!! I’m so excited for this one!! Can’t believe you let her go lol. Will definitely give this bag lots of love so thank you so much!! Curious what bag are you wanting?!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Oh hey ha ha omg I’m so glad I purchased from a TPFer yay!! I’m so excited for this one!! Can’t believe you let her go lol. Will definitely give this bag lots of love so thank you so much!! Curious what bag are you wanting?!


See all the older RMs stay in the family!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wow-gorgeous!!  Yes, your is definitely a little newer so....let's call it 'middle school'  Still beautiful and amazing but for the die hard Minkette's, it's mainly the original leather...it's very pebbly and smooshy...and the aged brass hardware is basically timeless and lasts forever.  I've read here that some of the newer hardware clasps like yours have broken, I think it's a design flaw.  I'm not saying they all break but many have experienced that.  I think this is when RM changed production from US to China.  She only used this hardware for maybe 1 or 2 seasons and then went back to the dog leash style.  Most of my RM bags have the aged brass hardware...my black MAB has the shiny gold dog leash clasp ( I wish it was aged brass ).  I personally just love the aged brass.


I love the brass too, although I can't help but polish it! I think it looks so nice against the leather.


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Cleaning out my camera roll continues.. 5/29/19
> 
> I have no idea what color this MAM is (Sage?)
> ; but old school hardware and striped lining. Gorgeous bag but I’ve learned MAMs are not for me. Too small. (Though, I’d still love a Stonewash Blue one lol.)


Imagine havi g a SW blue? That would be heaven!
I said in another post I thought this could be an older color I think called forest or hunter, but sage does darken as it ages, but is very naked. Nice lining!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Grey Nikki today!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> See all the older RMs stay in the family!


I love this @Shelby33!


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> Grey Nikki today!


Oh my gosh, what a beauty. I was eyeing one on Poshmark. LOL


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> Oh hey ha ha omg I’m so glad I purchased from a TPFer yay!! I’m so excited for this one!! Can’t believe you let her go lol. Will definitely give this bag lots of love so thank you so much!! Curious what bag are you wanting?!


It makes me even more glad it is going to a TPFer! I can't believe I let her go either - haha! But, what I want (a Balenciaga Part Time with Giant Gold Hardware) will be used more often.

I've come to realize I love the RM Nikki but it's not exactly functional for me. Hobos in general aren't really my thing - I am so lazy to remove it from my shoulder, then dig deep inside. Hahaha.

PLEASE POST PHOTOS WHEN SHE ARRIVES TO YOU @Carrieshaver!! Xoxo


----------



## shesnochill

Dear @Carrieshaver,

Can you please create a thread showcasing your Nikki collection sometime?


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Oh my gosh, what a beauty. I was eyeing one on Poshmark. LOL


Me too lol


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Grey Nikki today!


OK seeing it now, I do not think it's the dark grey or flat iron grey, I think it's the light grey like Annaversary said. 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> It makes me even more glad it is going to a TPFer! I can't believe I let her go either - haha! But, what I want (a Balenciaga Part Time with Giant Gold Hardware) will be used more often.
> 
> I've come to realize I love the RM Nikki but it's not exactly functional for me. Hobos in general aren't really my thing - I am so lazy to remove it from my shoulder, then dig deep inside. Hahaha.
> 
> PLEASE POST PHOTOS WHEN SHE ARRIVES TO YOU @Carrieshaver!! Xoxo


I find that it takes me a few days to get used to my Nikkis, but then I am fine using them. It's hard to use anything after using a MAB or MAM, where you can access your things without taking the bag off your shoulder.


----------



## Shelby33

Relaxing in the garden


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> OK seeing it now, I do not think it's the dark grey or flat iron grey, I think it's the light grey like Annaversary said.
> Gorgeous!!!



I agree It looks light grey too me too. Should I start a rebuild collection thread show casing all my bags in one thread or separate threads for each Type of bag? I’m rebuilding my Mam, Nikki and Mac collection. I have 6 bags coming this week and I’m gonna just die if they all come on Saturday while hubby is home lol Mail is running slow so that might just happen ugh. He doesn’t really care what I buy but I just don’t like him seeing all my packages ha ha


----------



## Antonia

OMG, I'm dying with all these old school RM's!!!!  Keep them coming!  BTW, I just ordered another O/S MAM/MAB...not sure what size...I think it's a MAB but it has aged brass hardware which I'm a sucker for and the price was right!   Will be sure to post pics here when she arrives!!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Grey Nikki today!


STUNNING!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> OMG, I'm dying with all these old school RM's!!!!  Keep them coming!  BTW, I just ordered another O/S MAM/MAB...not sure what size...I think it's a MAB but it has aged brass hardware which I'm a sucker for and the price was right!   Will be sure to post pics here when she arrives!!


Ahhh can’t wait wait to see it!!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> I agree It looks light grey too me too. Should I start a rebuild collection thread show casing all my bags in one thread or separate threads for each Type of bag? I’m rebuilding my Mam, Nikki and Mac collection. I have 6 bags coming this week and I’m gonna just die if they all come on Saturday while hubby is home lol Mail is running slow so that might just happen ugh. He doesn’t really care what I buy but I just don’t like him seeing all my packages ha ha


6 bags????  Omg, I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Relaxing in the garden
> View attachment 4741560



Gorgeous!!!

Letting go of my Wine Nikki was "easier" knowing I can borrow my mom's MAM... lol


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> I agree It looks light grey too me too. Should I start a rebuild collection thread show casing all my bags in one thread or separate threads for each Type of bag? I’m rebuilding my Mam, Nikki and Mac collection. I have 6 bags coming this week and I’m gonna just die if they all come on Saturday while hubby is home lol Mail is running slow so that might just happen ugh. He doesn’t really care what I buy but I just don’t like him seeing all my packages ha ha



I vote YES on starting a re-building collection thread for sure!!!!! I (think) the less threads, the better now. Or perhaps do a...

"Re-building my collection: MAM Edition"
"Re-building my collection: Nikki Edition"
& so on, lol!

I personally do not mind separate threads, but sometimes other users and mods do?


----------



## Shelby33

I don't mind separate threads, or all in one, I just want to see them! I thi k a few of us are building a collection of OS bags!


----------



## Shelby33

RM 07 Resort


----------



## andral5

Shelby33 said:


> RM 07 Resort
> View attachment 4742203


Beautiful! Is it a dark green?


----------



## Shelby33

andral5 said:


> Beautiful! Is it a dark green?


Thanks! Yes I think the color was "evergreen".


----------



## Antonia

Found this o/s Nikki with the mixed signature hardware some of you like for $65 and 20% off!!  It's Navy!
https://www.therealreal.com/product...minkoff-studded-leather-hobo-7ibmh?position=9


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Found this o/s Nikki with the mixed signature hardware some of you like for $65 and 20% off!!  It's Navy!
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...minkoff-studded-leather-hobo-7ibmh?position=9


Yes it's Navy Luxe, I have it, and it's beautiful lambskin!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Yes it's Navy Luxe, I have it, and it's beautiful lambskin!


Has anyone bought of the real real? Are they decent to buy from? Shelby can you post a few pics of your bag  if you can plz  and thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Has anyone bought of the real real? Are they decent to buy from? Shelby can you post a few pics of your bag  if you can plz  and thank you!


Yes, I shop them all the time!   Just be sure to zoom in on all the pictures because then you'll get a better idea of the condition of the bag.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Yes it's Navy Luxe, I have it, and it's beautiful lambskin!


I remember Navy Luxe. I had a MAC in that leather. Beautiful..


----------



## shesnochill

Still cleaning out my camera roll here 

After years of owning many styles of RM, the MAM is just too small for me lol. But nonetheless so damn gorgeous.


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> Still cleaning out my camera roll here
> 
> After years of owning many styles of RM, the MAM is just too small for me lol. But nonetheless so damn gorgeous.


I have one MAM and 3 MABs....I also prefer the MAB but honestly the MAM fits a ton!!  It's like the LV Speedy in a way...a bottomless pit!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Has anyone bought of the real real? Are they decent to buy from? Shelby can you post a few pics of your bag  if you can plz  and thank you!


TRR is good to buy from. Here's my Navy Luxe in bright sun. Inside it is much darker, very beautiful against the siggy hardware.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Black Nikki


Nice! What is the lining?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Nice! What is the lining?


Here is a pic. I’m feeling like this was a China production. Leather does not feel that great but I bought it because the texture of the leather matches my black leather lucky brand jacket lol


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Here is a pic. I’m feeling like this was a China production. Leather does not feel that great but I bought it because the texture of the leather matches my black leather lucky brand jacket lol


I "think" 2012ish?


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Here is a pic. I’m feeling like this was a China production. Leather does not feel that great but I bought it because the texture of the leather matches my black leather lucky brand jacket lol


I have some bags with the blue/cream striped lining, that's when she started outsourcing, and they are very nice bags. I feel like there's a specific time when quality went down vs where it was made.


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> Here is a pic. I’m feeling like this was a China production. Leather does not feel that great but I bought it because the texture of the leather matches my black leather lucky brand jacket lol


LOL @Carrieshaver I cracked up out loud at your comment!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> I agree It looks light grey too me too. Should I start a rebuild collection thread show casing all my bags in one thread or separate threads for each Type of bag? I’m rebuilding my Mam, Nikki and Mac collection. I have 6 bags coming this week and I’m gonna just die if they all come on Saturday while hubby is home lol Mail is running slow so that might just happen ugh. He doesn’t really care what I buy but I just don’t like him seeing all my packages ha ha


Hey I was wondering if all 6 bags showed up yesterday???


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Hey I was wondering if all 6 bags showed up yesterday???


Ha ha no thank goodness!! They are arriving late it looks to be. Bought some more goodies over the weekend lol I will post as they arrive I’m so excited for them all!!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Ha ha no thank goodness!! They are arriving late it looks to be. Bought some more goodies over the weekend lol I will post as they arrive I’m so excited for them all!!


We can't wait to see your new treasures!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Ha ha no thank goodness!! They are arriving late it looks to be. Bought some more goodies over the weekend lol I will post as they arrive I’m so excited for them all!!


Excited to see them!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Evergreen Resort MAM 07


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Evergreen Resort MAM 07
> View attachment 4746863


Your photos always have me curious as to what the rest of your garden at your home looks like Shelby! Gorgeous bag gorgeous garden!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Your photos always have me curious as to what the rest of your garden at your home looks like Shelby! Gorgeous bag gorgeous garden!


Thanks! There are a bunch of pictures on my Instagram if you ever find yourself incredibly bored, Alray1028


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Light grey Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Light grey Nikki


Very nice! How are you liking it?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Very nice! How are you liking it?


I like the color and the hardware color but the bag is a bit stiff so I can’t wait for it to get smooshy lol at least  I’m hoping it does!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> I like the color and the hardware color but the bag is a bit stiff so I can’t wait for it to get smooshy lol at least  I’m hoping it does!


It will!!


----------



## Shelby33

Periwinkle Nikki today, favorite Nikki! (@Storm)
Can you find the cat?


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> I like the color and the hardware color but the bag is a bit stiff so I can’t wait for it to get smooshy lol at least  I’m hoping it does!


Just keep squeezing it!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Light grey Nikki


Dang, that's gorgeous!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Periwinkle Nikki today, favorite Nikki! (@Storm)
> Can you find the cat?
> View attachment 4747838


Omg cutie it look me a while haha


----------



## shesnochill

So, either @laurenrr or @lightwave (tagging both since I keep getting them mixed up lol) inspired me to take my Mattie out.

Stonewash Blue Matinee with Suede Grey Flaps and Silver Hardware  from Luna Boston!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

annaversary said:


> So, either @laurenrr or @lightwave (tagging both since I keep getting them mixed up lol) inspired me to take my Mattie out.
> 
> Stonewash Blue Matinee with Suede Grey Flaps and Silver Hardware  from Luna Boston!


Really pretty!!


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> Light grey Nikki


Light Grey almost reminds me of Cream! Beautiful Carrie!


----------



## laurenrr

annaversary said:


> So, either @laurenrr or @lightwave (tagging both since I keep getting them mixed up lol) inspired me to take my Mattie out.
> 
> Stonewash Blue Matinee with Suede Grey Flaps and Silver Hardware  from Luna Boston!


Beautiful! I think we both have matties so both tags work lol!


----------



## samfalstaff

annaversary said:


> So, either @laurenrr or @lightwave (tagging both since I keep getting them mixed up lol) inspired me to take my Mattie out.
> 
> Stonewash Blue Matinee with Suede Grey Flaps and Silver Hardware  from Luna Boston!


Very nice!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> So, either @laurenrr or @lightwave (tagging both since I keep getting them mixed up lol) inspired me to take my Mattie out.
> 
> Stonewash Blue Matinee with Suede Grey Flaps and Silver Hardware  from Luna Boston!


I wish they were around now. I'm 20 minutes from Boston and I never went there!


----------



## Shelby33

After all this talk about black SW had to use mine today


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> After all this talk about black SW had to use mine today
> View attachment 4748703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Stunning!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

How often do you ladies rotate your bags?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> After all this talk about black SW had to use mine today
> View attachment 4748703


My heart skipped a beat seeing this photo!!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> How often do you ladies rotate your bags?


I try to rotate once a week but there are times when it's 2 to 3 times...like I might use a clutch or crossbody one day and then the next I feel like using a big satchel.  So far I haven't had the urge to switch out of my newest MAB....I can't stop staring at it-lol!  It's a sickness!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> My heart skipped a beat seeing this photo!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> How often do you ladies rotate your bags?


Depends. If I use one for a few days in a row I get attached to it and it's hard to change out of. I don't do it everyday, but a few times a week.


----------



## Shelby33

Thanks Carrie!


----------



## lightwave

annaversary said:


> So, either @laurenrr or @lightwave (tagging both since I keep getting them mixed up lol) inspired me to take my Mattie out.
> 
> Stonewash Blue Matinee with Suede Grey Flaps and Silver Hardware  from Luna Boston!


Glad to see the inspiration has hit once again!  Beautiful bag!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Jeepgurl76

Today’s bag!


----------



## lightwave

Carrieshaver said:


> Today’s bag!


I love the color! And that zipper track....wow!!!!


----------



## lightwave

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4749719


Gorgeous as always!! I just love your pics!


----------



## Shelby33

lightwave said:


> Gorgeous as always!! I just love your pics!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Today’s bag!


I'm so glad you are using this! I don't think people made enough of a big deal about this leather. The wine is soft, but nothing compared to this! I love my periwinkle Nikki more than my wine! It's so mushy and seems like it has a light glaze to it, or sheen, or something!


----------



## laurenrr

using this today:


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I'm so glad you are using this! I don't think people made enough of a big deal about this leather. The wine is soft, but nothing compared to this! I love my periwinkle Nikki more than my wine! It's so mushy and seems like it has a light glaze to it, or sheen, or something!


Yes, the leather is so soft and seems like a glaze on it!! Love it!! Such a pretty color.


----------



## shesnochill

Second day (yesterday) with Stonewash Blue Mattie!

Gosh this leather is so crazy good!!!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Stonewash Blue Mattie again!


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> Stonewash Blue Mattie again!


So glad you are using this beauty annaversary!!


----------



## shesnochill

It’s been sitting in my closet for YEARS!

But you ladies recently inspired me to use it, finally. I think I’ve only carried it a few times in its lifetime lol.

My SO said I might as well or else he told me to sell it.


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Yes, the leather is so soft and seems like a glaze on it!! Love it!! Such a pretty color.


Yes!


annaversary said:


> It’s been sitting in my closet for YEARS!
> 
> But you ladies recently inspired me to use it, finally. I think I’ve only carried it a few times in its lifetime lol.
> 
> My SO said I might as well or else he told me to sell it.


Is this the regular size?


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Yes!
> 
> Is this the regular size?


Yes, here are some photos I posted in a modeling thread.

I stand at 5 ft 1.5 lol

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-your-rm-modeling-pics-pics-only.368694/page-9#post-33846586


----------



## samfalstaff

annaversary said:


> Yes, here are some photos I posted in a modeling thread.
> 
> I stand at 5 ft 1.5 lol
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-your-rm-modeling-pics-pics-only.368694/page-9#post-33846586


Thanks! It looks great on you and that leather is scrumptious!


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! It looks great on you and that leather is scrumptious!


Thanks! I’ve been going back and forth on deciding whether or not to keep this one!


----------



## shesnochill

Just got to my parents for dinner. Taking advantage of this photo op with the beautiful lighting and my mom’s orchids.


----------



## samfalstaff

annaversary said:


> Thanks! I’ve been going back and forth on deciding whether or not to keep this one!


I just looked up the exact measurements of the mattie and am not surprised it might get too heavy. But, boy, is it beautiful!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Using my Camel Stud Nikki


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4751937


Always look forward to your pics!!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Always look forward to your pics!!


Thank you!


----------



## shesnochill

SWB Mattie
SWB MAB


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> SWB Mattie
> SWB MAB


Beautiful!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

annaversary said:


> SWB Mattie
> SWB MAB


Beautiful! The leather on both of them is just glowing!


----------



## shesnochill

The stonewash leathers are truly incredible.


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> SWB Mattie
> SWB MAB


So beautiful! I want another SW with silver HW even though I already have  it with brass. Is that crazy?


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> So beautiful! I want another SW with silver HW even though I already have  it with brass. Is that crazy?


Not at all


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Peacock Mattie


----------



## Shelby33

Black BW mam


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Peacock Mattie


How are you liking this? It's beautiful! I think I'm going to use my dark grey tomorrow. Or maybe today!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> How are you liking this? It's beautiful! I think I'm going to use my dark grey tomorrow. Or maybe today!


I love it!! I’ve had a Mattie before and don’t remember it being a heavy bag but it is heavier than a Nikki. That doesn’t stop me from using bags due to weight. Seemed so light before I loaded it up ha ha


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> I love it!! I’ve had a Mattie before and don’t remember it being a heavy bag but it is heavier than a Nikki. That doesn’t stop me from using bags due to weight. Seemed so light before I loaded it up ha ha


Sometimes mine feels heavy but I think it could be because the handles are hard, it's like the filling is made of hard plastic.


----------



## deeliciouz

annaversary said:


> Cleaning out my camera roll during quarantine lol
> 
> My mom and mine matching Wine bags with RM’s new gold hardware. Her’s a MAM and mine a Nikki.



GIRRLLL... My Wine MAM is still in my dust bag. I don't think I've taken it out in YEARS! Do you still have your Pearl one? Or was it blush? And it was a MAB right? Gosh, my memory is struggling right now. Ha. I just remember coveting it sososo much.


----------



## deeliciouz

annaversary said:


> So, either @laurenrr or @lightwave (tagging both since I keep getting them mixed up lol) inspired me to take my Mattie out.
> 
> Stonewash Blue Matinee with Suede Grey Flaps and Silver Hardware  from Luna Boston!



Ok, apologies for the multiple separate replies but, this exact (_oops, mine actually had brass hw_) matinee was my first ever RM bag I ever bought! I am kind of sad I sold it but it is what it is. Gosh... this is still so pretty!

And I'm done. Been so nice to go down memory lane with you all. Keep up with the great pictures!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> How are you liking this? It's beautiful! I think I'm going to use my dark grey tomorrow. Or maybe today!


WHAT SHELBY YOU HAVE A DARK GREY MATTIE AND YOUVE BEEN HOLDING OUT ON US LOL

Please do show!! I used to have one.. leather is aaaahhhhmazing lol


----------



## shesnochill

deeliciouz said:


> GIRRLLL... My Wine MAM is still in my dust bag. I don't think I've taken it out in YEARS! Do you still have your Pearl one? Or was it blush? And it was a MAB right? Gosh, my memory is struggling right now. Ha. I just remember coveting it sososo much.



I'm just happy you still have it!! My mom loves hers and she always calls it the bag she loves and has always wanted nice leather like.. lol I let go of my Wine Nikki but it's being re-homed by the lovely @Carrieshaver.

@deeliciouz do you have any Nikkis still?

PS I STILL HAVE MY PEARL MAB! It's in my closet....... somewhere lol



deeliciouz said:


> Ok, apologies for the multiple separate replies but, this exact (_oops, mine actually had brass hw_) matinee was my first ever RM bag I ever bought! I am kind of sad I sold it but it is what it is. Gosh... this is still so pretty!
> 
> And I'm done. Been so nice to go down memory lane with you all. Keep up with the great pictures!



DEE!!!!!! Seriously? I had no idea your first RM was a SWB Mattie! For some reason I thought it was the Wine one you always wore with your beautiful Love Quotes scarf hehe

It is 1:09 AM where I am and I am up going down memory lane.. lol! I was texting @Carrieshaver earlier today about how I am literally browsing the 1,2, and 3 "Post your RM in Action" threads during this pandemic lol


----------



## shesnochill

SWB Mattie again!

Thanks ladies for inspiring me to love this bag. @Antonia @Carrieshaver @Shelby33


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> SWB Mattie again!
> 
> Thanks ladies for inspiring me to love this bag. @Antonia @Carrieshaver @Shelby33


That second photo down....  I just wanna reach out and touch it!!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> WHAT SHELBY YOU HAVE A DARK GREY MATTIE AND YOUVE BEEN HOLDING OUT ON US LOL
> 
> Please do show!! I used to have one.. leather is aaaahhhhmazing lol


I'll get a pic tomorrow!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Purple Nikki.  Shelby33 inspired me to take a pretty pic lol


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Purple Nikki.  Shelby33 inspired me to take a pretty pic lol
> 
> View attachment 4753746


Love the bag and the wagon wheel!!!! Great photo!!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Purple Nikki.  Shelby33 inspired me to take a pretty pic lol
> 
> View attachment 4753746


This is a great photo!!  Is this your back yard?  It's beautiful and the purple flowers compliment the bag!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> This is a great photo!!  Is this your back yard?  It's beautiful and the purple flowers compliment the bag!!


Thank you!! This is in my front yard. Neighbor was watching me set up my bag and taking pics lol


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Thank you!! This is in my front yard. Neighbor was watching me set up my bag and taking pics lol


That happens to me too!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> That happens to me too!!





Carrieshaver said:


> Thank you!! This is in my front yard. Neighbor was watching me set up my bag and taking pics lol
> [/QUOTE
> 
> OMG too funny!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4753819


OMG this leather!!!!  I'm having so much fun looking at all these gorgeous bags.  It never gets old!  I'm still using my black with cc lining...haven't changed my bag in almost 2 weeks!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG this leather!!!!  I'm having so much fun looking at all these gorgeous bags.  It never gets old!  I'm still using my black with cc lining...haven't changed my bag in almost 2 weeks!!


That happens to me too, I can't wait to get the emerald, I'll probably use it for 2 weeks straight too!


----------



## deeliciouz

annaversary said:


> I'm just happy you still have it!! My mom loves hers and she always calls it the bag she loves and has always wanted nice leather like.. lol I let go of my Wine Nikki but it's being re-homed by the lovely @Carrieshaver.
> 
> @deeliciouz do you have any Nikkis still?
> 
> PS I STILL HAVE MY PEARL MAB! It's in my closet....... somewhere lol
> 
> DEE!!!!!! Seriously? I had no idea your first RM was a SWB Mattie! For some reason I thought it was the Wine one you always wore with your beautiful Love Quotes scarf hehe
> 
> It is 1:09 AM where I am and I am up going down memory lane.. lol! I was texting @Carrieshaver earlier today about how I am literally browsing the 1,2, and 3 "Post your RM in Action" threads during this pandemic lol



Do you guys mind if I answer in bullet points? Because I am apparently still in work mode at 1:05am CST so here we go... 

Alas, I let go of all my Nikkis way back when! 
OMG! YOUR PEARL MAB WAS DABOMBDOTCOM. It probably still is. If I ever find one, gosh I'm grabbing it! Lol. 
Yep! It was! And it's funny because I let it go so I could pre-order the Wine MAM. It's so funny to me, the details that stick in my mind. 
LOL! Now, you're going to make me go through the threads too! May as well, right?



Carrieshaver said:


> Purple Nikki.  Shelby33 inspired me to take a pretty pic lol
> 
> View attachment 4753746


Love the backdrop! 


Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4753819



Goodness, the basketweave is still so very lovely! 

---

Ok, I'm done. Night all!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black Mattie. Black Mattie on the way to get iced coffee to start this day!!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Black Mattie. Black Mattie on the way to get iced coffee to start this day!!
> 
> View attachment 4754807
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754808


She looks amazing on you!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> She looks amazing on you!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Black Mattie. Black Mattie on the way to get iced coffee to start this day!!
> 
> View attachment 4754807
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754808


I think that's my favorite bag you've gotten!!


----------



## Shelby33

Cognac MAM


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Cognac MAM
> View attachment 4754992
> View attachment 4754992


I swear the CC lining bags have the best leather!!!  My off white MAM and my new black MAB both have this lining and the leather is drool worthy!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I swear the CC lining bags have the best leather!!!  My off white MAM and my new black MAB both have this lining and the leather is drool worthy!!!


It's true! I have a seafoam mini nikki with that lining, and a blue (not sure if navy or royal) MAB and the leather is amazing!


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> Black Mattie. Black Mattie on the way to get iced coffee to start this day!!
> 
> View attachment 4754807
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754808



CARRIE! THAT BAG + YOU = PERFECTION!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4753819


This makes me miss my BBW MAM a bit. And I say a bit because I ultimately want a BBW MAB! Gorgeous gorgeous BBW and leather! What's the interior lining?!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> This makes me miss my BBW MAM a bit. And I say a bit because I ultimately want a BBW MAB! Gorgeous gorgeous BBW and leather! What's the interior lining?!


It has the mosaic, I think it was a Funky LA LA recut because the tassels are also bw.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4756032


What color Nikki is this? So pretty!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> What color Nikki is this? So pretty!!!


I think it's seafoam, though I've never seen it with this lining. It's a really pretty green and very soft leather. It's a mini nikki.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4756032


Wow @Shelby33 , this is soooo gorgeous...and it has one of my favorite linings!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wow @Shelby33 , this is soooo gorgeous...and it has one of my favorite linings!!


I love this lining too! As of Monday I will have 4 bags with it!


----------



## Shelby33

Emerald mam


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Emerald mam
> View attachment 4757147


I'm so happy you got this @Shelby33 !!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I'm so happy you got this @Shelby33 !!!


I am too! Honestly I never thought I would find one, I'm really happy with it!
Yours is gorgeous too, I LOVE the color!!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Emerald mam
> View attachment 4757147


This is the perfect bag !


----------



## Antonia

My new MAB in oxblood


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> This is the perfect bag !


I am way happier than I should be over this bag, but I LOVE it so much! I just spayed some rain/stain repellent on it, I don't want anything to happen to this bag I feel like wearing every day for the rest of my life lol


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> My new MAB in oxblood


I could look at that color all day! And I love your shoes!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I am way happier than I should be over this bag, but I LOVE it so much! I just spayed some rain/stain repellent on it, I don't want anything to happen to this bag I feel like wearing every day for the rest of my life lol


Don't you just love that feeling?  I think this one is very special...and in new condition you don't want to worry about it!! Are  you like me, if it starts raining and then you have to go outside, you put your bag in a plastic bag to protect it even if you yourself get drenched??  It's all about the bag!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I could look at that color all day! And I love your shoes!!


Thank you!  They are Tory Burch that I found on The Real Real (for a steal!)


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you!  They are Tory Burch that I found on The Real Real (for a steal!)


They are really cute, and I usually never notice people's shoes!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Don't you just love that feeling?  I think this one is very special...and in new condition you don't want to worry about it!! Are  you like me, if it starts raining and then you have to go outside, you put your bag in a plastic bag to protect it even if you yourself get drenched??  It's all about the bag!!!


I haven't done that yet, only because I forget to put a plastic bag in my bag. I have taken my coat off in the winter and covered my bag with it as I froze though /:


----------



## shesnochill

Love both of your acquisitions @Antonia @Shelby33!!


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> Love both of your acquisitions @Antonia @Shelby33!!


Thank you @annaversary


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4758131


I love your photo's Shelby33!! This bag....dang, maybe I should have bought this one too!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I love your photo's Shelby33!! This bag....dang, maybe I should have bought this one too!!!


Well I can't thank you enough for NOT buying it!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Well I can't thank you enough for NOT buying it!!!


LOL...did you see she posted new pics of the Black BW?  I can't tell if that is a full sized MAB or MAM by the pics.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> LOL...did you see she posted new pics of the Black BW?  I can't tell if that is a full sized MAB or MAM by the pics.


Hard to tell. She described it as large, but she also described my mam as large. I will ask her how many pockets are in there and let you know


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Hard to tell. She described it as large, but she also described my mam as large. I will ask her how many pockets are in there and let you know


I already asked...it's a MAM...only 2 pockets opposite the zippered one!!


----------



## Antonia

She said it was 14" long though which is the MAB size.  I think it's def. MAM!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> LOL...did you see she posted new pics of the Black BW?  I can't tell if that is a full sized MAB or MAM by the pics.


I wonder what happened to the other red she had?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> She said it was 14" long though which is the MAB size.  I think it's def. MAM!


I blew up the interior shot and think there are 2 slip pockets. If she says there are 3 ill ask for a picture.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I wonder what happened to the other red she had?


Maybe she decided to keep it because if she sold it, you would still see it with SOLD.  That was a nice bag as well.  All of her bags are immaculate!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Purple Nikki at Home Depot lol Hubs wouldn’t help me take a pic cuz he didn’t wanna be laughed at by the men in the store!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Maybe she decided to keep it because if she sold it, you would still see it with SOLD.  That was a nice bag as well.  All of her bags are immaculate!


She told me she almost kept the green one for herself so maybe she did keep it.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Purple Nikki at Home Depot lol Hubs wouldn’t help me take a pic cuz he didn’t wanna be laughed at by the men in the store!!


Pretty bag?


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Purple Nikki at Home Depot lol Hubs wouldn’t help me take a pic cuz he didn’t wanna be laughed at by the men in the store!!


Men are so funny aren't they?  This is sooo beautiful Carrie!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> She told me she almost kept the green one for herself so maybe she did keep it.


Ahhhh!  Ok!  Also, she said she's going to lower the price because it's not as nice as mine!  She said maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Antonia

Hunter Green MAB


----------



## Antonia

Hunter Green!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Hunter Green!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4759054


Beautiful bag and I LOVE your coat what size are you I need to borrow it please.


----------



## Shelby33

That's just a shadow on the top. Bag is perfect!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful bag and I LOVE your coat what size are you I need to borrow it please.


LOL! Thank you!  I'm a size 4/6 at Ann Taylor...the coat is from AT from I think last fall or maybe early spring of this year so it's sold out online but if you go to the Bay and type Ann Taylor zebra trench, maybe one will pop up??  My coat is a M because I wanted it to be big enough to wear if I have on a sweater underneath.  I get so many compliments on it!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4759146
> 
> That's just a shadow on the top. Bag is perfect!


She's a beauty!!!  It's funny how many linings the Royal/BBW bags have!  Mine is leopard and I've seen them with FDL and now your pinstripe one!


----------



## Shelby33

I know! I do wish this had paisley, I think that's my favorite! Do you use yours a lot?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> LOL! Thank you!  I'm a size 4/6 at Ann Taylor...the coat is from AT from I think last fall or maybe early spring of this year so it's sold out online but if you go to the Bay and type Ann Taylor zebra trench, maybe one will pop up??  My coat is a M because I wanted it to be big enough to wear if I have on a sweater underneath.  I get so many compliments on it!


HA! We're the same size! Maybe we WERE separated at birth!!


----------



## Antonia




----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> Purple Nikki at Home Depot lol Hubs wouldn’t help me take a pic cuz he didn’t wanna be laughed at by the men in the store!!


Carrie that shirt!!!! I love prints like that. I remember when I first started wearing super crazy prints and florals in high school. Other kids/people made fun of me and called me grandma etc lol and of course a few years later everyone jumped on the Free People, "boho" and Anthro wagon.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4759146
> 
> That's just a shadow on the top. Bag is perfect!


DROOL!!!  MAB or MAM?


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> DROOL!!!  MAB or MAM?


MAM! I TRIED to buy a MAB, and I'm the second seller who tried to buy it, but seller never shipped for one excuse or another so sale was canceled. It's still on PM for 55.00 I think.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

annaversary said:


> Carrie that shirt!!!! I love prints like that. I remember when I first started wearing super crazy prints and florals in high school. Other kids/people made fun of me and called me grandma etc lol and of course a few years later everyone jumped on the Free People, "boho" and Anthro wagon.


Awe thank you!! Those kids just didn’t know you were ahead of the fashion trends lol love me some Free People and boho looks. I can’t even count how many kimonos I have way too many but I love all the prints ha ha


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Hunter Green!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4759054


Love this outfit!! That bag


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4759146
> 
> That's just a shadow on the top. Bag is perfect!


This bag is so pretty!! I feel like i need one lol. my husband when he gets home is gonna roll his eyes ha ha. all my bags are on kitchen table as I gave all of them a real good conditioning. I got a late start though because I was working on our kitchen ther we are redoing earlier. Now he gonna see all my bags laid out..... eh oh well!!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Love this outfit!! That bag


Thanks Carrie!!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> This bag is so pretty!! I feel like i need one lol. my husband when he gets home is gonna roll his eyes ha ha. all my bags are on kitchen table as I gave all of them a real good conditioning. I got a late start though because I was working on our kitchen ther we are redoing earlier. Now he gonna see all my bags laid out..... eh oh well!!


OMG, too funny!  That's going to take you all afternoon!


----------



## Shelby33

Today


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Today
> View attachment 4760301


It's even more beautiful in the natural light!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It's even more beautiful in the natural light!!


It's really pretty! And now I'm pretty sure my mab is royal, same leather


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Today
> View attachment 4760301


Love that blue!!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Love that blue!!


The blue is actually a little brighter than the pic shows!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It's even more beautiful in the natural light!!


It's really pretty especially in this sun!


----------



## Antonia

Hunter Green 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
again


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Hunter Green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again


You look gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> You look gorgeous!


Thank you @Shelby33!!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

I am back in my emerald mam. Why do I love it so much!? I swear if I ever see an emerald mab I'm buying that too. But not that one on ebay.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I am back in my emerald mam. Why do I love it so much!? I swear if I ever see an emerald mab I'm buying that too. But not that one on ebay.


LOL, yeah, I don't blame you!!  It's going to be hard to find one in that good of shape.  Maybe 'Aunt Oprah' has one in her stockpile??


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I am back in my emerald mam. Why do I love it so much!? I swear if I ever see an emerald mab I'm buying that too. But not that one on ebay.


Your so lucky lol really thought that bag was a MAB!! It’s so pretty!! I’d like to one day find it in sage.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Your so lucky lol really thought that bag was a MAB!! It’s so pretty!! I’d like to one day find it in sage.


I'd love a sage too! But I think I should be all set for MAMs now....


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I am back in my emerald mam. Why do I love it so much!? I swear if I ever see an emerald mab I'm buying that too. But not that one on ebay.


Lol!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I'd love a sage too! But I think I should be all set for MAMs now....


I used to have a Sage MAM!

But sold because it was too small (for me.)


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> I used to have a Sage MAM!
> 
> But sold because it was too small (for me.)


I know, I really love my MABs!


----------



## shesnochill

Yea I’ve come to terms with it.

Although I still want that damn Stonewash Blue MAM


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Yea I’ve come to terms with it.
> 
> Although I still want that damn Stonewash Blue MAM


Me too! I mean I'd take one in almost any style!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4762192



Wow, you always take amazing photos!!!  Also, I think this is the only 'newer' middle school bags that I would want in my collection again!!


----------



## Antonia

Ms glazed chestnut!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wow, you always take amazing photos!!!  Also, I think this is the only 'newer' middle school bags that I would want in my collection again!!


I kind of love the ruby mam too! There is one on PM but I'm behaving...


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My Light Grey Nikki with me at the Retina Specialist. So sick of these masks ugh


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I kind of love the ruby mam too! There is one on PM but I'm behaving...


Is that the one for $50?   It's sooo pretty and so tempting!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Is that the one for $50?   It's sooo pretty and so tempting!!


It’s a MAM post the link plz


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> My Light Grey Nikki with me at the Retina Specialist. So sick of these masks ugh


Love the Nikki!!!  I'm right there with you!  I went to a local boutique after work yesterday and had my mask on...I was getting anxious to get outta there, I felt like I couldn't breathe...it's not enjoyable shopping with a mask.  I want to burn all of my masks....I've had it!!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> It’s a MAM post the link plz











						Rebecca Minkoff handbag
					

Shop cheryll's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Mab tote rich red supple leather handbag.  EUC.  No rips or stains on handbag.  Has a slight light mark on bottom.  8” handles.  Does not come with strap.




					poshmark.com
				




It's gorg and has siggy hardware.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Is that the one for $50?   It's sooo pretty and so tempting!!


That's the one!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> My Light Grey Nikki with me at the Retina Specialist. So sick of these masks ugh


Looks great!!


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> My Light Grey Nikki with me at the Retina Specialist. So sick of these masks ugh


CARRIE THE NIKKI LOOKS AMAZING ON YOU! Per usual.

I love that floral kimono!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Nikki again today!


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm using my Getaway Tote!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using my Getaway Tote!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4763671


Live that bag!! Cute outfit!!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Live that bag!! Cute outfit!!


Thank you @Carrieshaver !  It's funny because it's very heavy but I was just at a consignment shop this morning browsing and I was wearing it folded in half using the large flat shoulder strap and I didn't really notice the weight!  It must be because of the width of that strap and weight distribution...I know if the strap were thinner, it would dig into my shoulder.  I really love it!!!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Wine Nikki again today!


This is so gorgeous!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Wine Nikki again today!


Love it!


----------



## Shelby33

Tomato MAM


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using my Getaway Tote!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4763671


It looks great and I love your outfit!.... Did I mention we wear the same size... Lol I love your clothes!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Nikki cuz she’s so pretty ha ha you guys are gonna get sick of seeing this bag!!! Sorry but not sorry lol


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Wine Nikki cuz she’s so pretty ha ha you guys are gonna get sick of seeing this bag!!! Sorry but not sorry lol


Love seeing this bag!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Dark Grey Mattie that needs to be fixed!! One day soon hopefully lol but still in stunning condition. I’ll be posting more pics of all my matties in the matinee club.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Light Grey Mattie


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black Mattie


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Mattie


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I’m going to use my Wine MAM today and try to love her. Partly it’s she’s so stiff and not broken in yet is part of the problem. She sure is pretty!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Tomato MAM
> View attachment 4763772


Beautiful @Shelby33 !


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It looks great and I love your outfit!.... Did I mention we wear the same size... Lol I love your clothes!


LOL, thanks!!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Wine Nikki cuz she’s so pretty ha ha you guys are gonna get sick of seeing this bag!!! Sorry but not sorry lol


HAHA, never will we get sick of it!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Beautiful @Shelby33 !


Thanks! This was on PM for a while and I decided to look into it and saw the FDL, bought it that second!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> I’m going to use my Wine MAM today and try to love her. Partly it’s she’s so stiff and not broken in yet is part of the problem. She sure is pretty!!


It will break in I promise!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It's even more beautiful in the natural light!!


Thanks you it really is pretty!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4764759


Beautiful the Red just really pops against the green!!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Beautiful the Red just really pops against the green!!


Thanks!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine MAM
In the shade and then in the sunlight. Love shades of red!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Wine MAM
> In the shade and then in the sunlight. Love shades of red!!


Beautiful! Where did you find this bag?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4764759


More loveliness! The zipper in the middle adds such an interesting detail!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful! Where did you find this bag?


I found it on my eBay. Paid a bit much for it but I love it and it was worth it too me!!so in love with this color!! This lovely went with me to a nature center today, dusty trails oops and downtown for lunch lol 3 ladies asked me where I got my bag at lol


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> I found it on my eBay. Paid a bit much for it but I love it and it was worth it too me!!so in love with this color!! This lovely went with me to a nature center today, dusty trails oops and downtown for lunch lol 3 ladies asked me where I got my bag at lol


Haha. That's great! It's always nice when others admire your bags!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> More loveliness! The zipper in the middle adds such an interesting detail!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Wine MAM
> In the shade and then in the sunlight. Love shades of red!!


Beautiful!!


----------



## shesnochill

@Carrieshaver ALL THESE MODELING PHOTOS you and your bags are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

annaversary said:


> @Carrieshaver ALL THESE MODELING PHOTOS you and your bags are gorgeous!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Antonia

Wine Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Carrying BBW with purple zipper tape today!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Wine Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765547


 Beautiful!!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you @Carrieshaver !  This bag is like a dream...I still can't believe I found it!
Now my new dream is to find a full sized MAB in black stonewash with silver hardware!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Thank you @Carrieshaver !  This bag is like a dream...I still can't believe I found it!
> Now my new dream is to find a full sized MAB in black stonewash with silver hardware!


That would be an amazing find!! Hope you find one. It’s always the next bag to find ha ha.


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> That would be an amazing find!! Hope you find one. It’s always the next bag to find ha ha.


The hunt never ends!!  Especially at these great deals.  I could never afford to have this many brand new RM bags back in the day, so I feel so lucky to  have what I've found thus far!  I'm sure you feel the same!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> The hunt never ends!!  Especially at these great deals.  I could never afford to have this many brand new RM bags back in the day, so I feel so lucky to  have what I've found thus far!  I'm sure you feel the same!


Oh for sure!! So many amazing deals!! Back in the day I had two bags at the most maybe 3 but always had to sell one if I wanted another. Even 3 was pushing it ha ha These deals now making me buy way too many bags!! I love them all!!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wine Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765547


Oh! Now I want to get my wine out! Beautiful!!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Oh for sure!! So many amazing deals!! Back in the day I had two bags at the most maybe 3 but always had to sell one if I wanted another. Even 3 was pushing it ha ha These deals now making me buy way too many bags!! I love them all!!!


Back in the day I had one Fossil and used it until it died!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh! Now I want to get my wine out! Beautiful!!


Why?  I love your bag of the day!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Why?  I love your bag of the day!!!


Because I'm very suggestable!!!


----------



## lightwave

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4765657


Look at that luscious leather!! (and the very protective cat... "Don't mess with my mom's bag!!!!!")


----------



## shesnochill

lightwave said:


> Look at that luscious leather!! (and the very protective cat... "Don't mess with my mom's bag!!!!!")


Omg I was so distracted by the insanely gorgeous bag - I didn’t even notice the cute kitty!


----------



## shesnochill

@Antonia Gorgeous bag of the day! What lining does your Wine Nikki have? Brass hardware?


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> @Antonia Gorgeous bag of the day! What lining does your Wine Nikki have? Brass hardware?


Thanks @annaversary !!  It has black & white floral canvas!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Back in the day I had one Fossil and used it until it died!


Me too! Although, mine refused to die. Unfortunately, it hung in there which meant I could't get any other bag.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Love this black stonewashed MAM. So soft and slouchy!! It’s so soft and broken in. Love how it’s so much easier to get in and out of than my other MAM bags. I can’t wait to try a MAB. I’m thinking I’m gonna like it if not more than a MAM. My feelings of how I felt before about a MAB has been stopping. I’m ready for one just gotta find the right one lol


----------



## Antonia

Black Nikki 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4766585
View attachment 4766585


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Love this black stonewashed MAM. So soft and slouchy!! It’s so soft and broken in. Love how it’s so much easier to get in and out of than my other MAM bags. I can’t wait to try a MAB. I’m thinking I’m gonna like it if not more than a MAM. My feelings of how I felt before about a MAB has been stopping. I’m ready for one just gotta find the right one lol


I love my MABs! I love your bag!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Love this black stonewashed MAM. So soft and slouchy!! It’s so soft and broken in. Love how it’s so much easier to get in and out of than my other MAM bags. I can’t wait to try a MAB. I’m thinking I’m gonna like it if not more than a MAM. My feelings of how I felt before about a MAB has been stopping. I’m ready for one just gotta find the right one lol


Congrats Carrie, she's beautiful!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Black Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4766585
> View attachment 4766585
> View attachment 4766589


You look gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> You look gorgeous!


Thanks @Shelby33 ...this dress is from Ann Taylor from about 2 summers ago.  Love AT!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4766699


Dang that's so gorgeous!!


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> Love this black stonewashed MAM. So soft and slouchy!! It’s so soft and broken in. Love how it’s so much easier to get in and out of than my other MAM bags. I can’t wait to try a MAB. I’m thinking I’m gonna like it if not more than a MAM. My feelings of how I felt before about a MAB has been stopping. I’m ready for one just gotta find the right one lol


THAT IS DEF STONEWASH!!! CONGRATS CARRIE!!! So happy you found this one. Gem!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Black Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4766585
> View attachment 4766585
> View attachment 4766589


THIS WHOLE OUTFIT! I love it!!! Dress, belt, shoes, bags!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4766699


Beautiful!!! Even though I do not like mine LOL yours will suffice when I let mine go! Love the strap!


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> THIS WHOLE OUTFIT! I love it!!! Dress, belt, shoes, bags!!!


Thank you @annaversary


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> The hunt never ends!!  Especially at these great deals.  I could never afford to have this many brand new RM bags back in the day, so I feel so lucky to  have what I've found thus far!  I'm sure you feel the same!



I was in my masters program and then a PhD program when I first found RM. No way I was spending a ton of $$.


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Beautiful!!! Even though I do not like mine LOL yours will suffice when I let mine go! Love the strap!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Dang that's so gorgeous!!


Thanks!


----------



## shesnochill

You stage and take the best pics @Shelby33!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> You stage and take the best pics @Shelby33!


Thank you!


----------



## shesnochill

MAMs on our way to the post office.


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> MAMs on our way to the post office.


Could you not decide what bag to use or are some of them going away?


----------



## samfalstaff

annaversary said:


> MAMs on our way to the post office.


They look so sad. Like they're going to camp or something.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Could you not decide what bag to use or are some of them going away?





samfalstaff said:


> They look so sad. Like they're going to camp or something.



Lol you ladies crack me up. 2 of the bags are going to new homes!!

The Royal/Brown BBW went out with me today! Trying hard to love it!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Jeepgurl76

Light Grey Mattie


----------



## Antonia

Chocolate cocoa Nikki ( don't know official name)


----------



## Shelby33

Changed back into this. Just figured out I could blur all of the clothes out that were around me!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Chocolate cocoa Nikki ( don't know official name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767749


That color is unbelievably beautiful! Love brown bags!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> That color is unbelievably beautiful! Love brown bags!


Thank you!  It's darker than I was expecting due to the ad photos, but I'm actually so much happier with this color!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Changed back into this. Just figured out I could blur all of the clothes out that were around me!
> View attachment 4768270


Love!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Love!!!


Haha. I just cropped a TP roll out of my latest mod shot. My house is not glamorous.

EDIT: Oops. I meant to quote Shelby33's above post.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Mattie! ❤️ So in love with my matties lately!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Wine Mattie! ❤ So in love with my matties lately!


I can see why!! It's gorgeous!!


----------



## Shelby33

Emerald MAM. My room is very crowded as I have my grandson with me in there, I swear I'm not a hoarder!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Emerald MAM. My room is very crowded as I have my grandson with me in there, I swear I'm not a hoarder!
> View attachment 4768985
> View attachment 4768991


So gorgeous!!  I can tell how much you love this bag because you keep switching right back to it!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> So gorgeous!!  I can tell how much you love this bag because you keep switching right back to it!!


I know!! The others are jealous!


----------



## shesnochill

Working on a birthday gift collage thing for my SO. Came across this old photo. Wearing my Black Quilted Patent MAC!


----------



## shesnochill

Found another one from Christmas, wore my Studded Rocker for lunch.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I just want a Nikki in every color lol


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine     The glaze feels a lot thicker than on the other Nikki. I think the seller said she had gotten it from Shopbop. I tried to look it up but I couldn’t find it. Some of the Nikkis still show up on their site when you google.


----------



## samfalstaff

RM MAB mini with BW paisley lining


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Wine     The glaze feels a lot thicker than on the other Nikki. I think the seller said she had gotten it from Shopbop. I tried to look it up but I couldn’t find it. Some of the Nikkis still show up on their site when you google.
> 
> View attachment 4770768


Which one do you prefer?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> RM MAB mini with BW paisley lining
> View attachment 4771256


Wow this is so gorgeous!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> RM MAB mini with BW paisley lining
> View attachment 4771256


Beautiful!!! I think this bag in same color but a MAB is on Depop.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Which one do you prefer?


Honestly,  no preference they are both stunning and love them both!! Everytime I look at one with brass hardware I feel like i need that too!! Hopefully I can get the brass hardware on the 2nd wine Nikki.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> RM MAB mini with BW paisley lining
> View attachment 4771256


That is BEAUTIFUL! What color is it?


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Wow this is so gorgeous!!





Carrieshaver said:


> Beautiful!!! I think this bag in same color but a MAB is on Depop.





Shelby33 said:


> That is BEAUTIFUL! What color is it?


Thanks. I don't know what the color is. I've just been calling it burgundy.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB MAB


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> Wine     The glaze feels a lot thicker than on the other Nikki. I think the seller said she had gotten it from Shopbop. I tried to look it up but I couldn’t find it. Some of the Nikkis still show up on their site when you google.
> 
> View attachment 4770768


How many Wine Nikkis do you have!? Lol


----------



## shesnochill

Wine Nikki with brass hardware! In Santa Barbara!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

shesnochill said:


> Wine Nikki with brass hardware! In Santa Barbara!
> 
> View attachment 4771589
> 
> View attachment 4771591
> 
> View attachment 4771590
> 
> View attachment 4771594
> 
> View attachment 4771596
> 
> View attachment 4771593


You should nee this one.  Looks good!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4771972
> View attachment 4771973


Love that bag


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Love that bag


I do too! I just got it to see if I could fix it up, the bag I was really waiting for was the dark grey mab. But I ended up really loving this one!!!
Oh God just realized I still have my electrical tape band aid on lol


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4771972
> View attachment 4771973


That bag looks so good on you!!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> That bag looks so good on you!!


Thank you Carrie!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> That bag looks so good on you!!


Thank you Carrie!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Honestly,  no preference they are both stunning and love them both!! Everytime I look at one with brass hardware I feel like i need that too!! Hopefully I can get the brass hardware on the 2nd wine Nikki.


Honestly they pop up here and there, just be patient, I only paid 38.00 for mine.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4771972
> View attachment 4771973


I love your style and I love that bag and I love the other 2 RMs peeking out on the right hehe


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> SWB MAB
> 
> View attachment 4771344


@Carrieshaver


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> I love your style and I love that bag and I love the other 2 RMs peeking out on the right hehe


Thanks!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Mattie


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> Mattie
> 
> View attachment 4772621
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772622
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772623


The best bag mama!! What a lucky bag!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

shesnochill said:


> The best bag mama!! What a lucky bag!!


Awe thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Mattie
> 
> View attachment 4772621
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772622
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772623


Looks great!


----------



## Shelby33

Really love this bag


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Really love this bag
> View attachment 4772985


The steal of the century! BTW, I love the eyelet top!!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Really love this bag
> View attachment 4772985



Love!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> The steal of the century! BTW, I love the eyelet top!!


Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

Today's RM is SW of course!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Today's RM is SW of course!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773671


It looks so good!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It looks so good!!!


Thanks @Shelby33 !!  I love it so much!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

All ready for tomorrow!


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> All ready for tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 4774308


What color is the zipper?


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> All ready for tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 4774308


My bags live better lives with you! Lol


----------



## shesnochill

I think I posted these photos here already.. I can’t remember.. last summer, my Black Stonewash MAB in Hawaii.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> What color is the zipper?


Blue.


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Blue.


Good choice!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BBW with blue.


----------



## Shelby33

Started off in my dark grey, but went right back to this.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Started off in my dark grey, but went right back to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774772


It's gorgeous, I can see why.  That pebbly leather is amazing!  I would say the CC lining bags are second best leather to Stonewash!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Started off in my dark grey, but went right back to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774772


I can see why it’s a stunning bag and looks so good on you!


----------



## shesnochill

Love love love @Antonia @Carrieshaver & @Shelby33!


----------



## shesnochill

I've been using my Balenciaga these past few days, I think it's time to switch back to a RM for today lol will post my bag of the day later.


----------



## Shelby33

Ok got the mam, it's beautiful with thick leather. Can't check the database so no idea what color this is?


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> I can see why it’s a stunning bag and looks so good on you!


Thanks Carrie!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It's gorgeous, I can see why.  That pebbly leather is amazing!  I would say the CC lining bags are second best leather to Stonewash!!


The leather is thick and soft and stain repellant!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Ok got the mam, it's beautiful with thick leather. Can't check the database so no idea what color this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775176
> View attachment 4775177


Beautiful!


----------



## Antonia

So pretty!!! Is it almond?


----------



## shesnochill

I’m guessing Almond too!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!!


----------



## Antonia

Stonewash


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BLack Stonewash MAM


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Stonewash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776004


Beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> So pretty!!! Is it almond?


I don't know! Even on the database I couldn't find it!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks @Shelby33!!


----------



## Shelby33

Started off with a different bag as usual but ended up with the dark grey MAB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Black Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4779609
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779610


That bag looks amazing on you Carrie!!


----------



## Antonia

I'm using the same bag I have the last 2 days...my black MAB with floral lining and blue zipper track.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> That bag looks amazing on you Carrie!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

Midnight/Pewter MAM


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Black Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4779609
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779610


Love that silver HW!


----------



## Antonia

I had to whip out the stonewash sage today!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I had to whip out the stonewash sage today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780621
> View attachment 4780622
> View attachment 4780623


It’s beautiful!! Love that color, I would love to find one someday!!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> It’s beautiful!! Love that color, I would love to find one someday!!


Thank you @Carrieshaver ! I would love ALL the SW colors in my collection!


----------



## shesnochill

@Antonia looking great! Love how the green tones of the Sage comes out with your top. MAM or MAB?

I used to have a MAM, it was brand new and I sold it because I felt it was "too stiff". And small, lol #TeamMAB


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> @Antonia looking great! Love how the green tones of the Sage comes out with your top. MAM or MAB?
> 
> I used to have a MAM, it was brand new and I sold it because I felt it was "too stiff". And small, lol #TeamMAB


She's a MAB!  I only have 2 MAM's...the new black SW and a cream/stone colored one.  I prefer the MAB too.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I had to whip out the stonewash sage today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780621
> View attachment 4780622
> View attachment 4780623


Unique color! Is it more grey or green?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Unique color! Is it more grey or green?


I would say it does appear grey-ish at first glance until you see the zipper tape which is obviously green.  I'm sure the SW blue could also pass for grey-lol!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I would say it does appear grey-ish at first glance until you see the zipper tape which is obviously green.  I'm sure the SW blue could also pass for grey-lol!


Oh, yeah! I missed the green zipper track. Very cool. I can see why everyone wants this bag.


----------



## Shelby33

Evergreen resort 2007


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Wine Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4781691
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781692
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781693


I'm using my wine Nikki too!


----------



## Antonia

Wine Nikki today!!  Great minds think alike @Carrieshaver !


----------



## lightwave

Shelby33 said:


> Midnight/Pewter MAM
> View attachment 4779707
> 
> View attachment 4779709
> 
> View attachment 4779708


WOW, how beautiful is that bag!!


----------



## lightwave

Antonia said:


> Wine Nikki today!!  Great minds think alike @Carrieshaver !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781716
> View attachment 4781717


@Antonia Is that a wedding band with twists or texture? I love bands / settings that have character like that.


----------



## Antonia

lightwave said:


> @Antonia Is that a wedding band with twists or texture? I love bands / settings that have character like that.


Thank you, it's twists with chip diamonds (one chip diamond is missing..happened a few months ago-I need to get it replaced).  I got it at Kay Jewelers.


----------



## lightwave

Sounds so pretty! I love twisty rings like that.


----------



## Shelby33

lightwave said:


> WOW, how beautiful is that bag!!


Thank you! It wasn't that popular but I love it!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## samfalstaff

Forgot to post this here yesterday
	

		
			
		

		
	




And today...she's pretty tired after a hard day at work...


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4781839


This color!  Especially with the green car! Did you get this recently?


----------



## Shelby33

Yes


samfalstaff said:


> This color!  Especially with the green car! Did you get this recently?


Yes just last week! I don't know the color but FDL lining!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Forgot to post this here yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782356
> 
> 
> And today...she's pretty tired after a hard day at work...
> 
> View attachment 4782361


Just beautiful!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Just beautiful!!


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yes
> 
> Yes just last week! I don't know the color but FDL lining!


What color? Burgundy maybe?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> What color? Burgundy maybe?


No idea, I couldn't fine it on the database but it is pretty!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Nikki again today! Had a lady ask me today where I got my bag while I was getting a iced coffee lol


----------



## Antonia

@Carrieshaver , it's always nice when strangers compliment the bags!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> @Carrieshaver , it's always nice when strangers compliment the bags!!!


Yes, it is!


----------



## Antonia

Berry MAB today


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Berry MAB today
> View attachment 4783642


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4783756


Love these nature photo's!!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4783756


GE? Love your photos Shelby, always! Xoxo


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> GE? Love your photos Shelby, always! Xoxo





Antonia said:


> Love these nature photo's!!


Did we all finally decide it was GE? I can't remember.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4783756


Beautiful! You're always so good at arranging the handles so they stay up for the picture!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Berry MAB today
> View attachment 4783642


Very pretty color!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Very pretty color!


Thank you!  I'm thrilled with it.  Dare I say....it could be my favorite in my collection!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Thank you!  I'm thrilled with it.  Dare I say....it could be my favorite in my collection!!


Really!?! Well, I always say everyone needs a deep red-colored bag.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Really!?! Well, I always say everyone needs a deep red-colored bag.


I agree!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful! You're always so good at arranging the handles so they stay up for the picture!


Haha thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> GE? Love your photos Shelby, always! Xoxo


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> GE? Love your photos Shelby, always! Xoxo


Thanks Anna! xoxo


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Love these nature photo's!!


Thank you!


----------



## laurenrr

My mom
Visited today- this is her (darren?) shoulder bag and my cat! Excuse the mess in the background my daughter was crafting


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4786011


OH.MY.GOD.   I DIE!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OH.MY.GOD.   I DIE!!!


I love it...


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Mattie


----------



## Antonia

Black Nikki today


----------



## shesnochill

Spent 2 weeks with my Balenciaga. Time for a RM again; just not sure which one lol


----------



## Jeepgurl76

shesnochill said:


> Spent 2 weeks with my Balenciaga. Time for a RM again; just not sure which one lol
> 
> View attachment 4787044
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787045


Your Pearl MAB!! That one ☝️


----------



## laurenrr

shesnochill said:


> Spent 2 weeks with my Balenciaga. Time for a RM again; just not sure which one lol
> 
> View attachment 4787044
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787045


Nikki!


----------



## shesnochill

So before I had checked TPF.


----------



## shesnochill

Then after I saw Carrie’s comment hahahaha



Carrieshaver said:


> Your Pearl MAB!! That one ☝️



Now this bag is ready to go do some curbside pick ups with me (& coffee!).

Figured this Pearl also looked better with my lazy lululemon outfit. I’m covered all over because it’s 98° out here in Los Angeles! I’m still roasting after the beach yesterday.!


----------



## shesnochill

I honestly forget how beautiful this bag in this color is thank you Carrie for reminding me!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black Stonewash MAB


----------



## Antonia

Hunter Green today....this bag has thick, chewy leather!!!


----------



## katelove477

shesnochill said:


> Wine Nikki with brass hardware! In Santa Barbara!
> 
> View attachment 4771589
> 
> View attachment 4771591
> 
> View attachment 4771590
> 
> View attachment 4771594
> 
> View attachment 4771596
> 
> View attachment 4771593



all of these wine nikki pics are SO GOOD - i sold one years ago & i am missing it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shesnochill

katelove477 said:


> all of these wine nikki pics are SO GOOD - i sold one years ago & i am missing it!!!!!!!!!!!


Keep an eye out for it! There’s once in a while popping up on Mercari, Poshmark, eBay and I think that’s all lol!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> So before I had checked TPF.
> 
> View attachment 4787114
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787115


That looks awesome on you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Black Stonewash MAB
> 
> View attachment 4787626
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787627


So pretty! I really want a SW with gold HW now!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Hunter Green today....this bag has thick, chewy leather!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787644
> View attachment 4787645
> View attachment 4787646


Beautiful! What's the lining?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful! What's the lining?


Thank you @samfalstaff !  It's off white pinstripe.... Only bag I've seen with this lining.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Thank you @samfalstaff !  It's off white pinstripe.... Only bag I've seen with this lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787900


I love that color! I've been looking for a green bag now for months.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I love that color! I've been looking for a green bag now for months.


Are you looking for an o/s MAB??  I know I've seen some 'middle school' MAB's on Posh...


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Are you looking for an o/s MAB??  I know I've seen some 'middle school' MAB's on Posh...


I'd prefer OS because I know the leather will be great. The middle school ones are hit or miss with leather.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I'd prefer OS because I know the leather will be great. The middle school ones are hit or miss with leather.


Let me see if I can find that green I saw not long ago...it's def. more middle school but I think it was in good shape.  Otherwise, if I do come across another o/s, I'll let you know!!


----------



## shesnochill

@samfalstaff I will keep my eyes open for you too!


----------



## shesnochill

shesnochill said:


> @samfalstaff I will keep my eyes open for you too!








						Depop - buy, sell, discover unique fashion
					

Designer. Preloved. Vintage. Streetwear. Sneakers. Whatever your style. Find it on Depop.




					www.depop.com
				




Handles need work though.


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Depop - buy, sell, discover unique fashion
> 
> 
> Designer. Preloved. Vintage. Streetwear. Sneakers. Whatever your style. Find it on Depop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.depop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handles need work though.


I think she only ships within Canada too.


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> @samfalstaff I will keep my eyes open for you too!





Antonia said:


> Let me see if I can find that green I saw not long ago...it's def. more middle school but I think it was in good shape.  Otherwise, if I do come across another o/s, I'll let you know!!


Thanks! I actually forgot I owned a green MAM because I don't often reach for it. It's much lighter in color than @Shelby33 's emerald MAM. I think I'm looking for something darker like in the evergreen family. Much like your green MAM @Antonia


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black Stonewash MAB


----------



## Antonia

Today it's Royal BW


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Today it's Royal BW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788835


MAM or MAB and lining?! Love!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Black Stonewash MAB
> 
> View attachment 4788784
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788785


Sigh. Never get tired of seeing this bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Today it's Royal BW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788835


Love the whole outfit! And the bag of course!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Love the whole outfit! And the bag of course!


Thank you!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Sigh. Never get tired of seeing this bag!


Agreed!!!


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> MAM or MAB and lining?! Love!!


Thanks!  She's a MAB with leopard lining.


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Thanks!  She's a MAB with leopard lining.


How tall are you Antonia? Lol I thought it was a MAM!


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> How tall are you Antonia? Lol I thought it was a MAM!


I'm 5'5"


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I'm 5'5"


I swear you look 6 feet tall in all of your photos! Not sure how you do it!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I swear you look 6 feet tall in all of your photos! Not sure how you do it!


You're my new BFF now!!!    Maybe it's the angle of the photo...and I tend to wear heels which helps!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB MAM


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> SWB MAM
> 
> View attachment 4792211
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792212


We're bag twins!  Does yours have a strap?  Mine doesn't but it's ok.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> We're bag twins!  Does yours have a strap?  Mine doesn't but it's ok.


Twinsies  My MAM and MAB no strap. I use the black strap from my BBW when I need one. It works lol might not match but eh!


----------



## Haughty

Hope you guys can see this.  I wonder if it is purple haze.   Becky Bird lining.  Bought it off Mercari.  A local artist added their touch.  One of a kind!


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> Hope you guys can see this.  I wonder if it is purple haze.   Becky Bird lining.  Bought it off Mercari.  A local artist added their touch.  One of a kind!
> 
> View attachment 4792782
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792783


I do remember seeing this somewhere!!  That's really cool! Congrats!


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> Hope you guys can see this.  I wonder if it is purple haze.   Becky Bird lining.  Bought it off Mercari.  A local artist added their touch.  One of a kind!
> 
> View attachment 4792782
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792783


Very pretty and unique!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB MAM out for lunch! Switching out my bag tmr but it’s tough choices lol


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> SWB MAM out for lunch! Switching out my bag tmr but it’s tough choices lol
> 
> View attachment 4793432


Very nice!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Grey MAC with gunmetal hardware. This bag is so smooshy even though it’s not even broken in yet!! I just love petting my bag  ha ha


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Grey MAC with gunmetal hardware. This bag is so smooshy even though it’s not even broken in yet!! I just love petting my bag  ha ha
> 
> View attachment 4794304
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794305
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794306


It looks great on you Carrie!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Hanging around the house with my emerald MAM. I need to get more excited about this bag so I'm going to use it! Maybe this will draw out @Shelby33 with her emerald MAM.


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> View attachment 4794452
> 
> Hanging around the house with my emerald MAM. I need to get more excited about this bag so I'm going to use it! Maybe this will draw out @Shelby33 with her emerald MAM.


Beautiful Sam! I’m not a MAM gal but that leather.. it’s one to make me impulse purchase haha


----------



## shesnochill

Wine Nikki


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Wine Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4794461


This is so pretty...did you change your mind about selling it?


----------



## Lct08

Sunday Morning for Church - Wearing Micro Regan Satchel in color Harvest Gold


----------



## Lct08

Or Yellow Mustard color


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Mattie on her way for ice coffee!!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Wine Mattie on her way for ice coffee!!
> 
> View attachment 4795096
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795097


Soooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## Antonia

Glazed Almond MAB


----------



## jennalovesbags

Other than to pick up groceries curbside, I haven't been "out" in four months. At least my bags are getting a rest?


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Other than to pick up groceries curbside, I haven't been "out" in four months. At least my bags are getting a rest?


Oh wow!  I do go out every day.  I work at an office (alone for the last few months) so I have an excuse to get dressed and rotate my bags, even if it's just for a photo op here on TPF and my Insta page.  I have been wearing jeans more, which I love!  Except now it's really hot and humid and my vintage Levi's are very  heavy cotton so not very comfortable if I'm outside but in my air conditioned office they're ok.  This gives me a small sense of normalcy I suppose.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Oh wow!  I do go out every day.  I work at an office (alone for the last few months) so I have an excuse to get dressed and rotate my bags, even if it's just for a photo op here on TPF and my Insta page.  I have been wearing jeans more, which I love!  Except now it's really hot and humid and my vintage Levi's are very  heavy cotton so not very comfortable if I'm outside but in my air conditioned office they're ok.  This gives me a small sense of normalcy I suppose.



I have a travel job so working from home now. I miss my bags! I'm also thinking about buying them a new home (cabinet). tbd.


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Wine Mattie on her way for ice coffee!!
> 
> View attachment 4795096
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795097





Antonia said:


> Soooo gorgeous!!!


I agree!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Beautiful Sam! I’m not a MAM gal but that leather.. it’s one to make me impulse purchase haha


Haha. Thanks


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Glazed Almond MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795132


What a cool color!


----------



## samfalstaff

I'm not heading out much either these days. I was going to the office about once a week, but there's been a mini-outbreak (so far) of the virus where I work so I'm staying home for a bit.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Mattie out for a late lunch or early dinner lol


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> What a cool color!


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> View attachment 4794452
> 
> Hanging around the house with my emerald MAM. I need to get more excited about this bag so I'm going to use it! Maybe this will draw out @Shelby33 with her emerald MAM.


HI! Have been so busy lately but been using my emerald mam everyday! Yours is beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Glazed Almond MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795132


This looks like a mam I recently got! Does yours have FDL lining?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> HI! Have been so busy lately but been using my emerald mam everyday! Yours is beautiful!


Thanks. Definitely appreciating mine more.


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> SWB Mattie out for a late lunch or early dinner lol
> 
> View attachment 4795538


So pretty! Is this from @shesnochill ?


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> SWB MAM
> 
> View attachment 4792211
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792212


Looks great on you!


----------



## Shelby33

Been using this for the past few days, will be with it for a few more because I'm insane and think it's good luck.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> So pretty! Is this from @shesnochill ?


Yes.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Mattie lol she’s just so stunning!


----------



## Antonia

Cream MAM


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> This looks like a mam I recently got! Does yours have FDL lining?


Hey Shelby...sorry I just saw this!  No, mine has B&W floral canvas lining and the leather is just like your glazed espresso...shiny!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Hey Shelby...sorry I just saw this!  No, mine has B&W floral canvas lining and the leather is just like your glazed espresso...shiny!


OK thank you Antonia!


----------



## Antonia

Black MAB FDL...love the slouch factor!


----------



## shesnochill

SWB Nikki


----------



## Antonia

@shesnochill , is that the Nikki from Posh that you snagged?  I knew it was stonewash!!!


----------



## Antonia

My eggplant MAM


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> My eggplant MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798209
> View attachment 4798210


You both look great! And fabulous bags!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> You both look great! And fabulous bags!


Thank you @samfalstaff !!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> @shesnochill , is that the Nikki from Posh that you snagged?  I knew it was stonewash!!!



Yes!


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> You both look great! And fabulous bags!





Antonia said:


> Thank you @samfalstaff !!





shesnochill said:


> SWB Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4797859
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797860
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797861


Oops! Meant to quote both of you @shesnochill and @Antonia 

I'll try this again: you both look great!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Oops! Meant to quote both of you @shesnochill and @Antonia
> 
> I'll try this again: you both look great!!


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## shesnochill

What @Antonia said, right back atcha @samfalstaff! Give us some action shots with the bags you're hiding haha.


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> What @Antonia said, right back atcha @samfalstaff! Give us some action shots with the bags you're hiding haha.


I'll see what I can do. Maybe I'll dress up this weekend and walk to the end of the driveway!


----------



## shesnochill

Yesterday, at USPS!


----------



## shesnochill

On the way to the beach.


----------



## Shelby33

Feeling a little rocker today


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Feeling a little rocker today
> View attachment 4800234


I swear this looks like stonewash leather!!! Am I imagining it??  Gorg!!!  And yes, very rocker chic!  What lining does it have?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I swear this looks like stonewash leather!!! Am I imagining it??  Gorg!!!  And yes, very rocker chic!  What lining does it have?


It's lamb, it has the blue/polka dot lining with metal name plate. I actually think this is older than middle school now that I think about it. This lining also later came with a leather name plate which I don't like at all!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It's lamb, it has the blue/polka dot lining with metal name plate. I actually think this is older than middle school now that I think about it. This lining also later came with a leather name plate which I don't like at all!


Yea, I'm not a fan of the leather name plate.  I just prefer the old name plate....I'm not even a fan of the raised name plate.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yea, I'm not a fan of the leather name plate.  I just prefer the old name plate....I'm not even a fan of the raised name plate.


No my favorite is the flat one. I do like the raised one because it comes with the little pocket sewn onto the outside of the zipped pocket.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It's lamb, it has the blue/polka dot lining with metal name plate. I actually think this is older than middle school now that I think about it. This lining also later came with a leather name plate which I don't like at all!


How can you tell the difference between lamb and calfskin? I have seen the blue and black polka dot lining a lot lately on the bags for sale. I always assumed they were newer bags and ignored them.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> How can you tell the difference between lamb and calfskin? I have seen the blue and black polka dot lining a lot lately on the bags for sale. I always assumed they were newer bags and ignored them.


I think blue polka dot came after black white dash lining...so it's definitely newer.  It think what Shelby was trying to say is the first iteration of blue polka dot had raised plate, and the later ones had the leather patch.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I think blue polka dot came after black white dash lining...so it's definitely newer.  It think what Shelby was trying to say is the first iteration of blue polka dot had raised plate, and the later ones had the leather patch.


Oh, okay. That actually sounds familiar. I really need to write these details down so you guys don't have to keep telling me.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, okay. That actually sounds familiar. I really need to write these details down so you guys don't have to keep telling me.


It's no bother!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> How can you tell the difference between lamb and calfskin? I have seen the blue and black polka dot lining a lot lately on the bags for sale. I always assumed they were newer bags and ignored them.


Hmmm...lamb is more textured in a way but still sometimes smooth, it's soft, variations in leather... I'm not much help here am I? I guess I have so many lamb bags I can tell most of the time. I am pretty sure calf is different than cow.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Hmmm...lamb is more textured in a way but still sometimes smooth, it's soft, variations in leather... I'm not much help here am I? I guess I have so many lamb bags I can tell most of the time. I am pretty sure calf is different than cow.


Lambskin sounds wonderful! But are most of her OS bags calfskin or cowhide?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Lambskin sounds wonderful! But are most of her OS bags calfskin or cowhide?


Good question. I thought cow, anyone else? Not much mention of calf in the old threads going back to '06.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Feeling a little rocker today
> View attachment 4800234



Love this Shelby! Didn’t even know you had this one in your collection! Do you find the Devote heavy?


----------



## shesnochill

Just switched out my bags 

Trying a MAM tomorrow!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Love this Shelby! Didn’t even know you had this one in your collection! Do you find the Devote heavy?


No, I have two, the Easy Rider Devote and this one (which looks different today since I dyed the middle panel yesterday). This has heavier leather but nice wide strap, very comfortable bag!


----------



## Shelby33

SW black MAB today


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> SW black MAB today
> View attachment 4801392
> View attachment 4801393



You have the best stonewash Shelby. The lining and that brass hardware. I’ve always wanted that chain as well where did you find it?


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> You have the best stonewash Shelby. The lining and that brass hardware. I’ve always wanted that chain as well where did you find it?


That chain actually came from an Olivia Harris bag and I shortened it.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> That chain actually came from an Olivia Harris bag and I shortened it.




You are BRILLIANT!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> You are BRILLIANT!


LOL not me!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> LOL not me!


Oh, but you are @Shelby33!!!


----------



## shesnochill

At Costco.


----------



## Antonia

My Getaway Tote today


----------



## Shelby33

Emerald MAB


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Emerald MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802307


You really did wonders to this bag @Shelby33 because those pics on eBay didn't do the bag justice....and I know you did condition the bag....it looks amazing! What a deal!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> You really did wonders to this bag @Shelby33 because those pics on eBay didn't do the bag justice....and I know you did condition the bag....it looks amazing! What a deal!!


That’s the bag from eBay?!! Damn wow!!!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> That’s the bag from eBay?!! Damn wow!!!


Right??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> You really did wonders to this bag @Shelby33 because those pics on eBay didn't do the bag justice....and I know you did condition the bag....it looks amazing! What a deal!!


Thanks it did need some work hahaha!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> That’s the bag from eBay?!! Damn wow!!!


Yes but I got it on PM when she made me an offer I couldn't refuse!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Yes but I got it on PM when she made me an offer I couldn't refuse!



I forgive you Shelby.


----------



## shesnochill

I was mad she cancelled my $18 eBay winning bid! But ultimately, happy she went to you @Shelby33! I wouldn’t have used a green bag much - hence only wanting to pay $18 lol


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> I was mad she cancelled my $18 eBay winning bid! But ultimately, happy she went to you @Shelby33! I wouldn’t have used a green bag much - hence only wanting to pay $18 lol


I use my 3 green bags all of the time!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I use my 3 green bags all of the time!!


I love my one hunter green bag so much!  Green is one of my favorite colors too as you can tell by my OOTD lol!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Emerald MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802307


That is beautiful! I know I and many of us have asked you about this but what products did you use on the bag? Lovin' my Bags?


----------



## shesnochill

Had to switch out my bags after dreaming about a GE MAB. Lol back to a MAB today!


----------



## shesnochill

Flash.


----------



## shesnochill

@samfalstaff Stonewash leathers have this “sheen” to them.


----------



## shesnochill

Excited to be wearing my way too expensive new hat and an outfit I am proud of to go driving + picking up curb side. Lol


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> @samfalstaff Stonewash leathers have this “sheen” to them.


Loving the 'sheen'!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

shesnochill said:


> Excited to be wearing my way too expensive new hat and an outfit I am proud of to go driving + picking up curb side. Lol
> 
> View attachment 4802493
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802494


Let’s see a full pic of your hat?!


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> Let’s see a full pic of your hat?!



@Carrieshaver


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> That is beautiful! I know I and many of us have asked you about this but what products did you use on the bag? Lovin' my Bags?


Leather CPR and shined up the brass. Used lovin my bags "so natural" cleaner with their "magic sponges" on handles.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Leather CPR and shined up the brass. Used lovin my bags "so natural" cleaner with their "magic sponges" on handles.


Okay. I've got to buy that LMB cleaner for the bag I just bought. The handles are icky.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

This morning with Tess


----------



## Antonia

Today's BOTD
Black Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Going to lunch!!


----------



## Shelby33

Cognac MAM


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Two more Tess pics from yesterday lol I just love how in different lighting this bag looks so different!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Today off to the park with Sam my parrot  and my Seafoam green MAC.


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Today off to the park with Sam my parrot  and my Seafoam green MAC.
> 
> View attachment 4804316


I don't remember you doing a reveal on this bag...I love the color!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Two more Tess pics from yesterday lol I just love how in different lighting this bag looks so different!
> 
> View attachment 4804310
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804311


I love that bag x100!


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Two more Tess pics from yesterday lol I just love how in different lighting this bag looks so different!
> 
> View attachment 4804310
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804311


It almost looks blue. Wait, is it blue?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I don't remember you doing a reveal on this bag...I love the color!!!


Thought I did. Maybe I didn’t lol


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> It almost looks blue. Wait, is it blue?


Blue. Depending on lighting it can look blue, light or dark grayish blue or dark blue lol


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Blue. Depending on lighting it can look blue, light or dark grayish blue or dark blue lol


Oh, yes. Definitely a chameleon color!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Thought I did. Maybe I didn’t lol


You did!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Love jumbo cross body bag


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Love jumbo cross body bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805339


Very nice! I have this in the medium so black version. I like your jacket too! Very stylish!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4805486


Gorgeous!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4805486




Holy..


----------



## shesnochill

MAM today. Wow, it looks so big.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Very nice! I have this in the medium so black version. I like your jacket too! Very stylish!


Thank you.  I actually just criss crossed the front and tucked into jeans for a different look.


----------



## shesnochill

Passenger seat shot


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Holy..


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Shelby33

Dark grey MAB


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Dark grey MAB
> View attachment 4806542


You always take the best pics Shelby!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> You always take the best pics Shelby!


Thanks! I personally thought it was... Something missing lol 
Maybe another MAB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Going out with Black Cat MAC. Terrible pic lol but hey whatever!!


----------



## Antonia

Today's vintage RM is glazed almond


----------



## Antonia

Man, something about the glazed leathers!!! SW & Glazed are highly sought after leathers and I can see why!!


----------



## laurenrr

shesnochill said:


> MAM today. Wow, it looks so big.
> 
> View attachment 4805616
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805617


Forgot to say, love your shirt!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Today's vintage RM is glazed almond
> View attachment 4806979
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806980


That is so beautiful!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> That is so beautiful!


Thank you @Shelby33!!


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> Today's vintage RM is glazed almond
> View attachment 4806979
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806980


Gorgeous bag and picture!


----------



## Antonia

RTone said:


> Gorgeous bag and picture!


Thank you @RTone !


----------



## Shelby33

Emerald MAM


----------



## Shelby33

I don't usually do this in the car but it looked so pretty


----------



## RT1

Shelby33 said:


> I don't usually do this in the car but it looked so pretty
> View attachment 4807745



That color is fantastic!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I don't usually do this in the car but it looked so pretty
> View attachment 4807745


Oh, wow! Almost as good as in your beautiful garden!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, wow! Almost as good as in your beautiful garden!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

RTone said:


> That color is fantastic!


Thank you! I really love it!


----------



## Antonia

Still using glazed almond... front pocket showing, oh well.


----------



## Shelby33

Mini Nikki, navy? Had to use flash. I will probably go back to one of the emeralds though, but I will TRY to stay in this. I'm not even going anywhere today anyway...


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Still using glazed almond... front pocket showing, oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808420


I love it like that, and love your outfit!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I love it like that, and love your outfit!!!


Thank you @Shelby33 !!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Still using glazed almond... front pocket showing, oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808420


Lovely color! I really like it when the front pocket shows because the B/W lining goes so well with the color.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Mini Nikki, navy? Had to use flash. I will probably go back to one of the emeralds though, but I will TRY to stay in this. I'm not even going anywhere today anyway...
> View attachment 4808477


This is so pretty! Most of the time I'm not going anywhere either. Well, to the home office and back.


----------



## Antonia

Today's RM is my chocolate Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

Rainy day bag. Devote Easy Rider Tote


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Rainy day bag. Devote Easy Rider Tote
> View attachment 4809378


This bag is bad ass!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> This bag is bad ass!


It is, this bag can take a beating! But I would never do that haha. Great in the rain. Got it off PM for 35 a few months ago.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It is, this bag can take a beating! But I would never do that haha. Great in the rain. Got it off PM for 35 a few months ago.


You are the queen of the deals!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> This bag is bad ass!


I agree!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Today's RM is my chocolate Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809368
> View attachment 4809369


Love the color!


----------



## Antonia

Today it's SW black MAM


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Whitewash RG Mattie


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Today it's SW black MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810333


Love what you're wearing! 
Don't you just love that bag!?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Love what you're wearing!
> Don't you just love that bag!?


Thank you @Shelby33 !  Yes, I do love it BUT wish it was a MAB!!  It's funny, everytime I switch from a MAB to a MAM, it seems so small to me!  Does that happen to you?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4810671
> View attachment 4810680


Your hair looks amazing!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Your hair looks amazing!!


Oh thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you @Shelby33 !  Yes, I do love it BUT wish it was a MAB!!  It's funny, everytime I switch from a MAB to a MAM, it seems so small to me!  Does that happen to you?


Yes! But when I go from a MAM to a MAB, the MAB doesn't seem big! But the other way around the MAM does feel a lot smaller!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yes! But when I go from a MAM to a MAB, the MAB doesn't seem big! But the other way around the MAM does feel a lot smaller!


Yes!!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Black SW MAM again


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Black SW MAM again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811372


I love that bag! I already can't decide which bag to use and now I'm thinking I should use my SW....


----------



## Shelby33

I cannot decide between these two, and now thanks to Antonia SW black is in the running....


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I cannot decide between these two, and now thanks to Antonia SW black is in the running....
> View attachment 4811431


Well, it's a tough one!  But can I just say WOW on the GE MAB???  OMG, everytime I see your pics I could kick myself not getting this for myself!   There's one on Posh but she wants $300 and there's no way I'll pay that!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Well, it's a tough one!  But can I just say WOW on the GE MAB???  OMG, everytime I see your pics I could kick myself not getting this for myself!   There's one on Posh but she wants $300 and there's no way I'll pay that!!!


Oh does it have a charm on it? Or is that the one on ebay, can't remember but jeez it is $$$!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh does it have a charm on it? Or is that the one on ebay, can't remember but jeez it is $$$!!


No, not the one with the charm on it...that one is a MAM....there is one MAB with I think paisley lining.  I was just trying to find it....I might have to look on the RM sales section here because I'm sure I posted about it before....


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh does it have a charm on it? Or is that the one on ebay, can't remember but jeez it is $$$!!











						Elegant oxblood leather bag
					

Shop alittlelion's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Classic, gently used Rebecca Minkoff satchel. In great shape and a classic every day bag.




					poshmark.com
				




This one!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Elegant oxblood leather bag
> 
> 
> Shop alittlelion's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Classic, gently used Rebecca Minkoff satchel. In great shape and a classic every day bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one!!


Oh that is nice but a lot of $! There is one on ebay for 350!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> No, not the one with the charm on it...that one is a MAM....there is one MAB with I think paisley lining.  I was just trying to find it....I might have to look on the RM sales section here because I'm sure I posted about it before....


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Well, it's a tough one!  But can I just say WOW on the GE MAB???  OMG, everytime I see your pics I could kick myself not getting this for myself!   There's one on Posh but she wants $300 and there's no way I'll pay that!!!


Can you post the link to the one on posh? I don't see it.


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> Can you post the link to the one on posh? I don't see it.


Oops. You already did.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh that is nice but a lot of $! There is one on ebay for 350!!


Ooh, can you post the link to that one? Although, don't know why I'm asking. My bag budget is depleted.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Ooh, can you post the link to that one? Although, don't know why I'm asking. My bag budget is depleted.


The one on ebay or PM?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> The one on ebay or PM?


Nvm. I think I found both.


----------



## Antonia

Black pebbled MAB w/candy cane lining


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Black pebbled MAB w/candy cane lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812248
> View attachment 4812249


So unbelievably gorgeous!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> So unbelievably gorgeous!!


Thanks @Shelby33 !It's one of my faves....and I still can't believe it was only $30!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thanks @Shelby33 !It's one of my faves....and I still can't believe it was only $30!!!


I know! 2 of my favorites were under 30, best buys ever!!


----------



## Shelby33

Unknown color MAM, fdl lining


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Nikki again...


----------



## RT1

This is gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

RTone said:


> This is gorgeous!


Thank you @RTone !!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4815090


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thanks Antonia!


----------



## Antonia

Wearing my 'Gold Bar' ....that's what I'll call it.


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> Wearing my 'Gold Bar' ....that's what I'll call it.
> 
> View attachment 4815700


Bag Twin.
I have this same one and love it.
Your photo is superb!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Wearing my 'Gold Bar' ....that's what I'll call it.
> 
> View attachment 4815700



Is this new?  I remember you had made a comment about wanting it in that video I shared it looks amazing!!!!


----------



## Antonia

RTone said:


> Bag Twin.
> I have this same one and love it.
> Your photo is superb!


Get out, really?  Please post a pic of yours!!


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Is this new?  I remember you had made a comment about wanting it in that video I shared it looks amazing!!!!


Thanks Anna!  It was pure luck to find this diamond in the rough!  
PS:  Can't wait to see your new arrivals!!


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> Get out, really?  Please post a pic of yours!!



Yes, picked this up from @Carrieshaver and it’s brand new!
Love it!!!


----------



## Antonia

RTone said:


> Yes, picked this up from @Carrieshaver and it’s brand new!
> Love it!!!
> 
> View attachment 4815957


That's beautiful!!! Although, it's not the same exact bag...mine is shiny smooth leather-like a mirror!  Congrats on yours!!


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> That's beautiful!!! Although, it's not the same exact bag...mine is shiny smooth leather-like a mirror!  Congrats on yours!!


You’re right, I stupidly thought mine was the same after I saw your gorgeous picture of your bag.  
Well, anyway, their both winners in their own right!


----------



## Antonia

Absolutely!!!


----------



## Antonia




----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> View attachment 4816707
> View attachment 4816708


Gorgeous outfit, accessories and bag.     

You could be a model...so very pretty!


----------



## Antonia

RTone said:


> Gorgeous outfit, accessories and bag.
> 
> You could be a model...so very pretty!


You're so sweet, thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wearing my 'Gold Bar' ....that's what I'll call it.
> 
> View attachment 4815700


I love how you paired it with the bracelet!! It looks great being worn!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I love how you paired it with the bracelet!! It looks great being worn!!


Thank you @Shelby33 !


----------



## Shelby33

Still using my Night/Gold Crackle MAM


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Still using my Night/Gold Crackle MAM
> View attachment 4817053


I see a photobomber!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I love how you paired it with the bracelet!! It looks great being worn!!


Pairs well with the belt too!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I see a photobomber!!


Cute!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Pairs well with the belt too!


Thank you @samfalstaff !


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> View attachment 4816707
> View attachment 4816708


so do your co-workers see you taking these modelling shots?  just curious   You do a great job of it


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> so do your co-workers see you taking these modelling shots?  just curious   You do a great job of it


I was wondering that too!


----------



## Shelby33

RTone said:


> Yes, picked this up from @Carrieshaver and it’s brand new!
> Love it!!!
> 
> View attachment 4815957


Love this! What does the lining look like?


----------



## RT1

Shelby33 said:


> Love this! What does the lining look like?


Like this!


----------



## samfalstaff

RTone said:


> Like this!
> 
> View attachment 4817208


Paisley! Gorgeous!


----------



## RT1

samfalstaff said:


> Paisley! Gorgeous!


Thank You!!!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> so do your co-workers see you taking these modelling shots?  just curious   You do a great job of it


LOL, no I work alone now because of Covid but even before that the part time workers didn't come in until about 10:00 and I'm there before 8:00.


----------



## shesnochill

RTone said:


> Like this!
> 
> View attachment 4817208



I  the paisley lining. Sad I don’t own any bags with it anymore.


----------



## shesnochill

Alright off I go with Pearl MAB.

Please disregard my laundry & dirty mirror lol


----------



## RT1

shesnochill said:


> Alright off I go with Pearl MAB.
> 
> Please disregard my laundry & dirty mirror lol
> 
> View attachment 4817236
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817237


Really Pretty!!!


----------



## Shelby33

RTone said:


> Like this!
> 
> View attachment 4817208


Love it! That lining is my favorite!!!! It looks beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

I'll finish getting dressed later.


----------



## Antonia

Yes, gold bar again... not ready to switch her out just yet!!


----------



## RT1

You'


Antonia said:


> Yes, gold bar again... not ready to switch her out just yet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817645


You're always dressed so impeccably and so pretty with your style.    
Your sense of fashion is phenomenal!


----------



## Antonia

RTone said:


> You'
> 
> You're always dressed so impeccably and so pretty with your style.
> Your sense of fashion is phenomenal!


Thank you, you made my day!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I'll finish getting dressed later.
> View attachment 4817628
> View attachment 4817630


Oh, wow! That green color!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Yes, gold bar again... not ready to switch her out just yet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817645


Cute belt and bag! Is that an H bracelet?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Cute belt and bag! Is that an H bracelet?


Yes, I have two...this dark navy (almost black) with gold and then I also have a dark blue with silver.  I got both from Anns Fabulous Finds through their layaway plan!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Yes, I have two...this dark navy (almost black) with gold and then I also have a dark blue with silver.  I got both from Anns Fabulous Finds through their layaway plan!!


Love AFF! I wish more places would do layaway plans!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Love AFF! I wish more places would do layaway plans!


Yes, AFF and Fashionphile do layaways!  I've bought several things over the years from them that I otherwise couldn't afford to buy all at once. Less guilt!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, wow! That green color!


I love this color so much...


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> Yes, AFF and Fashionphile do layaways!  I've bought several things over the years from them that I otherwise couldn't afford to buy all at once. Less guilt!!



And, you’re doing your part to stimulate the economy!


----------



## shesnochill

Bakery run  Pearl MAB


----------



## Antonia

My H bracelet next to the pyramid studs....a perfect match.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> My H bracelet next to the pyramid studs....a perfect match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818001


Wow! You're right!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Bakery run  Pearl MAB
> 
> View attachment 4817973
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817974


Pretty bag! Pastries?


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Pretty bag! Pastries?



Yup! I love Asian bakeries!


----------



## shesnochill

Okay I got lazy and just baby wiped the back side lol

But as long as the interior is all good to go - its time to take this out for a spin!

The lighting in the house doesn’t do this bag justice.


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Okay I got lazy and just baby wiped the back side lol
> 
> But as long as the interior is all good to go - its time to take this out for a spin!
> 
> The lighting in the house doesn’t do this bag justice.
> 
> View attachment 4818160
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818161
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818164


I love it, it looks great on you!! You know what I've found is this is one of the hardest colors to capture!  In some pics it looks bright cobalt blue and in others it looks more navy.  It's such a great bag and the MAB has that nice slouch that you can't get in the MAM!  Will you keep your MAM with FDL still now that you have your MAB?


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Okay I got lazy and just baby wiped the back side lol
> 
> But as long as the interior is all good to go - its time to take this out for a spin!
> 
> The lighting in the house doesn’t do this bag justice.
> 
> View attachment 4818160
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818161
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818164


Huh! After seeing many versions of this bag, I'm starting to think I need one!


----------



## shesnochill

In the car - better lighting.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Yes, AFF and Fashionphile do layaways!  I've bought several things over the years from them that I otherwise couldn't afford to buy all at once. Less guilt!!


Oh yes! I'm addicted to fashionphile.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Chocolate MAB


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Chocolate MAB
> 
> View attachment 4818929


Beautiful! Love that you were able to add in a peek of the CC lining.


----------



## RT1

Carrieshaver said:


> Chocolate MAB
> 
> View attachment 4818929


  Carrie, this looks fantastic on you!
I love the color.


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Oh yes! I'm addicted to fashionphile.



I wish you didn’t tell me this —


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Yes, AFF and Fashionphile do layaways!  I've bought several things over the years from them that I otherwise couldn't afford to buy all at once. Less guilt!!



Oops I meant @Antonia lol


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> Chocolate MAB
> 
> View attachment 4818929


----------



## shesnochill

Off we go to take GE MAB to the shop!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Chocolate MAB
> 
> View attachment 4818929


SO YUMMY!!!!


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Off we go to take GE MAB to the shop!
> 
> View attachment 4818947


She's gorgeous!!!!  You did a great job cleaning/conditioning her!!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> She's gorgeous!!!!  You did a great job cleaning/conditioning her!!



Thanks Antonia! I got lazy with the other half LOL! But I’ll get around to it sometime after my move lol


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Chocolate MAB
> 
> View attachment 4818929


Ooooh is this new?! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Terrible mod shot sorry. GE MAB


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Terrible mod shot sorry. GE MAB
> View attachment 4819109
> 
> View attachment 4819112


Small gasp when I saw the second picture. These bags are just stunning!


----------



## samfalstaff

I have a question for the lucky GE MAM owners. Do you detect any difference in the leather or color between the FDL lined ones and the paisley lined ones?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Small gasp when I saw the second picture. These bags are just stunning!


It looks so much nicer outside!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I have a question for the lucky GE MAM owners. Do you detect any difference in the leather or color between the FDL lined ones and the paisley lined ones?


You mean if someone had 2 GEs with each lining?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Small gasp when I saw the second picture. These bags are just stunning!


agreed!  Loving the slouch factor on this one!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Ooooh is this new?! Gorgeous!!!


Thank you! Recently acquired. More pics of the bag in my rebuild thread.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Thank you! Recently acquired. More pics of the bag in my rebuild thread.


Lol I replied in that thread, maybe I should stop drinking.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> You mean if someone had 2 GEs with each lining?


Yeah. I guess one would have to have two GEs with different linings to answer the question. And nobody is that lucky!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Terrible mod shot sorry. GE MAB
> View attachment 4819109
> 
> View attachment 4819112



I love your mod shots!

Shelby, I’m starting to think our GE MABs are different leathers.


----------



## shesnochill

The fitting room at the GAP & the parking lot escalators had somewhat good lighting lol

Royal Blue Brown Basketweave MAB


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> The fitting room at the GAP & the parking lot escalators had somewhat good lighting lol
> 
> Royal Blue Brown Basketweave MAB
> 
> View attachment 4819208
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819209
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819210
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819211
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819212
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819213
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819214


Love the escalator action shot!!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> I love your mod shots!
> 
> Shelby, I’m starting to think our GE MABs are different leathers.


Oh really? What's yours like?
ETA, the front of yours looks like the back of mine. The front of mine is more pebbled than the back and I think one of the sides.


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> The fitting room at the GAP & the parking lot escalators had somewhat good lighting lol
> 
> Royal Blue Brown Basketweave MAB
> 
> View attachment 4819208
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819209
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819210
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819211
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819212
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819213
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819214


You look fabulous! The bag looks good on you!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> I love your mod shots!
> 
> Shelby, I’m starting to think our GE MABs are different leathers.


At first I thought mine was more pebbled but after looking at it again it is smoother than I thought, but still pebbled. I have 2 emeralds though and they feel and look like different leathers, and both have fdl lining.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> At first I thought mine was more pebbled but after looking at it again it is smoother than I thought, but still pebbled. I have 2 emeralds though and they feel and look like different leathers, and both have fdl lining.


I'm telling you! It's the different lining! (Well, that's my theory, anyway.)


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> You look fabulous! The bag looks good on you!




Thank you!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4819530




Shelby — I didn’t regret not getting this bag, until now! Looking gorgeous!

Although I honestly would’ve have used a green bag much hehe so I’m glad you got it!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Shelby — I didn’t regret not getting this bag, until now! Looking gorgeous!
> 
> Although I honestly would’ve have used a green bag much hehe so I’m glad you got it!


Oh this is the MAM! I think it's not as used as the MAB. I think it would be hard to match if I wore actual colors but everything I have is very neutral I think. I think I have ONE red top lol.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4819530


Man, this is gorgeous!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Man, this is gorgeous!


I think she used to do such beautiful colors that you really didn't see anyone else doing (except for maybe Bal). In my town everyone just uses black or brown bags.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

Changed my mind


----------



## shesnochill

This weekend:

Please don’t laugh or feel free to laugh — at my repeat outfit. Besides black and white, I haven’t been creative enough yet to play dress up with Royal Blue + Brown BW MAB.


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> This weekend:
> 
> Please don’t laugh or feel free to laugh — at my repeat outfit. Besides black and white, I haven’t been creative enough yet to play dress up with Royal Blue + Brown BW MAB.
> 
> View attachment 4820860
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820861
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820862
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820863
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820864
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820865


That is a good-looking bag!


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> That is a good-looking bag!



Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> This weekend:
> 
> Please don’t laugh or feel free to laugh — at my repeat outfit. Besides black and white, I haven’t been creative enough yet to play dress up with Royal Blue + Brown BW MAB.
> 
> View attachment 4820860
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820861
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820862
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820863
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820864
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820865


I am usually in black, white or grey, no laughing from me!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Wine Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4821126


Love it!!!  So, I think we did this one other time, I'm using my Nikki today too!!!  I will post shortly.


----------



## Antonia

I'm twinning with @Carrieshaver !


----------



## Shelby33

Periwinkle Nikki


----------



## samfalstaff

I was going to wait until after cleaning and conditioning, but all these beautiful Nikkis have inspired me to use mine.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I was going to wait until after cleaning and conditioning, but all these beautiful Nikkis have inspired me to use mine.
> View attachment 4821283


Love it!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My navy Nikki came and so disappointed ugh seller didn’t describe a small spot on the bag that had torn leather. so I opened a case. I’m so bummed. It’s really pretty and Love the leather on it!


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> My navy Nikki came and so disappointed ugh seller didn’t describe a small spot on the bag that had torn leather. so I opened a case. I’m so bummed. It’s really pretty and Love the leather on it!


Can you post a picture?
Edit: Oops. Hit the post before I was ready...that's too bad about the navy nikki. I have one coming too.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Can you post a picture?
> Edit: Oops. Hit the post before I was ready...that's too bag about the navy nikki. I have one coming too.


It’s just a small tear but it wasn’t disclosed and paid $180 for it .


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I'm twinning with @Carrieshaver !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821130






Carrieshaver said:


> Wine Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4821126


Love these wine Nikkis!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Carrieshaver said:


> It’s just a small tear but it wasn’t disclosed and paid $180 for it .
> 
> View attachment 4821294


It’s a small little flap that I could glue down and then you can’t see it. For that price I don’t wanna do that.


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> It’s just a small tear but it wasn’t disclosed and paid $180 for it .
> 
> View attachment 4821294


Oh! That sucks.


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> It’s a small little flap that I could glue down and then you can’t see it. For that price I don’t wanna do that.


So sorry to hear about this!  It's one thing if you paid $50 but another to pay $180!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Oh! That sucks.


Any tips on fixing this?! I don’t know if I’m gonna win this case  seller is denying anything is wrong the the bag as usual!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> So sorry to hear about this!  It's one thing if you paid $50 but another to pay $180!


Exactly! So far I have only ran into a few dishonest sellers on Posh but really starting to turn me off.


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Any tips on fixing this?! I don’t know if I’m gonna win this case  seller is denying anything is wrong the the bag as usual!


Glue is the only thing I can think of. Is it an actual hole in the bag? I can't imagine posh not allowing you a refund as it's pretty clear the hole was not disclosed and you immediately initiated the case.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Can’t tell by the pic but its just the small piece of leather that has been torn or sliced and it’s like a small flap. If I put my finger on it the flap will stay flat for a few seconds. No hole in the bag. It’s actually nice bag and the inside is very clean which I like. I don’t think it justifys keeping it though.  Then partly I feel like maybe I’m being too picky hmm.


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Can’t tell by the pic but its just the small piece of leather that has been torn or sliced and it’s like a small flap. If I put my finger on it the flap will stay flat for a few seconds. No hole in the bag. It’s actually nice bag and the inside is very clean which I like. I don’t think it justifys keeping it though.  Then partly I feel like maybe I’m being too picky hmm.


If the tear will bother you each time you use the bag, then definitely pursue the refund. You don't want to get upset every time you use the bag.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Any tips on fixing this?! I don’t know if I’m gonna win this case  seller is denying anything is wrong the the bag as usual!


If you send this picture to Poshmark I'd think they'd refund you after you returned the bag.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Can’t tell by the pic but its just the small piece of leather that has been torn or sliced and it’s like a small flap. If I put my finger on it the flap will stay flat for a few seconds. No hole in the bag. It’s actually nice bag and the inside is very clean which I like. I don’t think it justifys keeping it though.  Then partly I feel like maybe I’m being too picky hmm.


Not too picky for 180.00!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Not too picky for 180.00!!


Yes! I agree!


----------



## Antonia

Wine Nikki again


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wine Nikki again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821889


That's so pretty, what lining does it have?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> That's so pretty, what lining does it have?


Thank you!!  B&W floral.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  B&W floral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821894


Nice! Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

FIG Nikki (with flash)


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> My Getaway Tote today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802191
> View attachment 4802193



How do you like the Getaway tote? Do the small handles fit over the shoulder? They look small but I know some MAMs/MABs still fit. Also how long is the longer strap? Sorry if you've answered all of this before, I'm going to keep researching but stumbled across your pic. It's beautiful!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> FIG Nikki (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821899


----------



## Antonia

Middle school MAB....I call this my workhorse bag because it's so well constructed!!!


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> Middle school MAB....I call this my workhorse bag because it's so well constructed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822720



This bag is very pretty! There are so many middle school bags that are REALLY REALLY good IMO and I love the square hardware.


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> This bag is very pretty! There are so many middle school bags that are REALLY REALLY good IMO and I love the square hardware.


I agree, but the leather is hit or miss. I really wish we could feel up the bags before we buy them. I bought a M/S Harewood MAB on posh that looks amazing, but I'm anxious about the feel of the leather.


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> This bag is very pretty! There are so many middle school bags that are REALLY REALLY good IMO and I love the square hardware.


Agree 100%!!


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> This bag is very pretty! There are so many middle school bags that are REALLY REALLY good IMO and I love the square hardware.


Thank you @Denverite ! I lucked out with this one...it was basically new and still has that intoxicating leather smell.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## samfalstaff

Had to go to work today so I actually looked put together this morning. Thought I would try a "bag and me" shot. I really like how the Nikki hangs on the body. Definitely my second favorite style from RM!


----------



## RT1

That's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

RTone said:


> That's a gorgeous bag!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Had to go to work today so I actually looked put together this morning. Thought I would try a "bag and me" shot. I really like how the Nikki hangs on the body. Definitely my second favorite style from RM!
> View attachment 4823151


Beautiful bag and you look great!


----------



## Shelby33

I have to confess that almost every day at some point I have changed back into my night/gold crackle MAM. The night leather is just so nice..


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful bag and you look great!


Thanks


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Market Tote


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Market Tote
> 
> View attachment 4823684


Oh wow!  I didn't realize how big the Market Tote was!  I love it!!!!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Market Tote
> 
> View attachment 4823684


That looks so good on you! Now I understand why you want more!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> That looks so good on you! Now I understand why you want more!!


Thank you!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Oh wow!  I didn't realize how big the Market Tote was!  I love it!!!!!!


I would say it holds about as much as a Nikki if not a little more.


----------



## elation

Loving my Julian backpack right now!


----------



## samfalstaff

elation said:


> Loving my Julian backpack right now!
> 
> View attachment 4824342


What a great color! I've got one as well in hunter green. They're such great backpacks! Functional and stylish!


----------



## shesnochill

Always so well dressed @Antonia


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> FIG Nikki (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821899



I want one!!!


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Always so well dressed @Antonia


Thanks Anna!!


----------



## Antonia

Royal BW today


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Wine Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4824615


Looks great! Do you usually carry a lot of stuff of just a few items?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Royal BW today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824536
> View attachment 4824537


OMG I would love to see all your clothes!! Love your style!!
Beautiful bag too!!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Always so well dressed @Antonia


Right???


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Looks great! Do you usually carry a lot of stuff of just a few items?


Thank you! I carry a lot of stuff. Probably **** I don’t need but I just might lol


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> I want one!!!


This leather feels different than all my other bags. Almost powdery? Very soft. Actually maybe it feels similar to my seafoam mini Nikki.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Thank you! I carry a lot of stuff. Probably **** I don’t need but I just might lol


I do the same thing! A lot of "just in case" things although I don't know why I need a pair of pliers or a screwdriver. Some stuff is in there just because I'm too lazy to go upstairs and get it.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> OMG I would love to see all your clothes!! Love your style!!
> Beautiful bag too!!


*blushing*  Thanks @Shelby33 !


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I agree, but the leather is hit or miss. I really wish we could feel up the bags before we buy them. I bought a M/S Harewood MAB on posh that looks amazing, but I'm anxious about the feel of the leather.


I have a bunch of middle school bags, the leather is beautiful, a lot of lamb, but the leather on my Grape is questionable... Seems like the color rubs off easily, like it isn't dyed all the way through? The MS bags I have are noir, night, navy luxe, 2 periwinkle, chocolate, dark brown, light grey, teal, grape, and black cat. Not sure if I'm forgetting any..


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> *blushing*  Thanks @Shelby33 !


I was going to say I'd love to go thru your closet but thought it sounded too *weird*.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Market Tote
> 
> View attachment 4823684


Glad to see this one modeled, I've been curious about it. Great picture.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I have a bunch of middle school bags, the leather is beautiful, a lot of lamb, but the leather on my Grape is questionable... Seems like the color rubs off easily, like it isn't dyed all the way through? The MS bags I have are noir, night, navy luxe, 2 periwinkle, chocolate, dark brown, light grey, teal, grape, and black cat. Not sure if I'm forgetting any..


Which one of those has the best leather in your opinion??  I know what you must mean about the grape...it's like the color is painted on or something like that, right?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Which one of those has the best leather in your opinion??  I know what you must mean about the grape...it's like the color is painted on or something like that, right?


Yes exactly!! Painted on! 
I honestly couldn't pick a best leather because they are all so different. The periwinkle is thick, very soft, smooth, slightly slightly veiny, and smooshy. Night is thinner, textured, very soft. Noir is similar to night, but thicker. Navy luxe is textured, soft but not as soft as noir. Chocolate is very smooth, very soft, love this leather. Dark brown is textured lamb but not as soft as navy luxe, noir or night but similar. Black cat is amazing of course and mine is smooth and pebbled depending on the panel. Light grey is smooth, thicker than wine, smooshier than wine, but similar to wine. I love this leather too. Teal is very soft and the most distressed of any leathers I have. Extremely smooshy.


----------



## elation

Aren’t they! I wondered if the nylon version would give me the same satisfaction 



samfalstaff said:


> What a great color! I've got one as well in hunter green. They're such great backpacks! Functional and stylish!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## shesnochill

Furniture shopping with my SO as we’re close to moving into our first home together!

GE MAB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

shesnochill said:


> Furniture shopping with my SO as we’re close to moving into our first home together!
> 
> GE MAB
> 
> View attachment 4826237
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826238


GE MAB looks so good on you!!


----------



## Haughty

Carrieshaver said:


> GE MAB looks so good on you!!


Hey!  We need a picture of this SO Hottie!


----------



## Haughty

shesnochill said:


> Furniture shopping with my SO as we’re close to moving into our first home together!
> 
> GE MAB
> 
> View attachment 4826237
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826238


Hey!  We need a picture of the SO Hot Guy!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

GE MAB


----------



## Shelby33

Emerald MAM


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Emerald MAM
> View attachment 4826521



MAM?

Wait, Shelby is this the one with FDL? I think I’m mistaken. You have a green MAB too right?

GORGEOUS NONETHELESS


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> GE MAB
> 
> View attachment 4826492


So gorgeous!!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> MAM?
> 
> Wait, Shelby is this the one with FDL? I think I’m mistaken. You have a green MAB too right?
> 
> GORGEOUS NONETHELESS


I have the emerald MAM and MAB (I have problems), both FDL. 
I have a resort evergreen with paisley.


----------



## shesnochill

Haughty said:


> Hey!  We need a picture of this SO Hottie!





Haughty said:


> Hey!  We need a picture of the SO Hot Guy!




SO says he's fine with that - as long as he approves the photo(s). I'll have him model a bag(s) for me sometime. LOL




Shelby33 said:


> I have the emerald MAM and MAB (I have problems), both FDL.
> I have a resort evergreen with paisley.




Thought so! (Hey sister, we all share the same problem! )

I'd love something with resort. Come to think of it - if the zipper has the triangle pyramid studs does that = resort. If so, that Pearl MAB with the purple zipper track is resort?


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> SO says he's fine with that - as long as he approves the photo(s). I'll have him model a bag(s) for me sometime. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought so! (Hey sister, we all share the same problem! )
> 
> I'd love something with resort. Come to think of it - if the zipper has the triangle pyramid studs does that = resort. If so, that Pearl MAB with the purple zipper track is resort?


Does it have 3 pyramid studs on the pulls instead of tassels?


----------



## Antonia

Seeing all the GE lately I decided to take out my GA!


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> Seeing all the GE lately I decided to take out my GA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827426
> View attachment 4827427


Gorgeous, as always.
You simply look perfect in all your pictures.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Seeing all the GE lately I decided to take out my GA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827426
> View attachment 4827427


I love how it looks with that beautiful outfit!! I would love a GA someday...


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I love how it looks with that beautiful outfit!! I would love a GA someday...





RTone said:


> Gorgeous, as always.
> You simply look perfect in all your pictures.


Thank you girls!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Seeing all the GE lately I decided to take out my GA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827426
> View attachment 4827427


Beautiful! Now I want GA too!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4827711


This is beautiful! I saw the blue zipper on another RBBBW and didn't care for it, but I love it on yours! (You might have the best blue of all the RBBBWs!)


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> This is beautiful! I saw the blue zipper on another RBBBW and didn't care for it, but I love it on yours! (You might have the best blue of all the RBBBWs!)


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful! Now I want GA too!


I know, me too....


----------



## shesnochill

GE MAB


----------



## shesnochill

I took those photos throughout the day to show the different ways the GE looks in different lighting!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> I took those photos throughout the day to show the different ways the GE looks in different lighting!


Yes! Love how this bag changes color in different lighting. Now I just wish I could take it and go places!


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Yes! Love how this bag changes color in different lighting. Now I just wish I could take it and go places!




On days when I don’t have anywhere to go, I swear I get tempted just to carry a bag to walk my dog lol


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> I took those photos throughout the day to show the different ways the GE looks in different lighting!


That's what is so cool about that color!!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> On days when I don’t have anywhere to go, I swear I get tempted just to carry a bag to walk my dog lol


You mean you don't???


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> On days when I don’t have anywhere to go, I swear I get tempted just to carry a bag to walk my dog lol


Ugh. Yes, getting tired of sitting around in my house.


----------



## Shelby33

Dark grey matinee


----------



## samfalstaff

GE MAM with KS work bag (using the strap from my new Harewood MAM)


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> GE MAM with KS work bag (using the strap from my new Harewood MAM)
> View attachment 4829011


Love the charm too!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Love the charm too!


Thanks. I'm usually not a bag charm person, but it makes such a nice peaceful-sounding chime whenever I walk around with it.


----------



## Shelby33

Thought it was interesting how different the bag looks, the first in dappled shade and the second with the sun behind it, it looks so much darker!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Thought it was interesting how different the bag looks, the first in dappled shade and the second with the sun behind it, it looks so much darker!
> 
> View attachment 4829602
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829603


Definitely a chameleon color!


----------



## Antonia

Glazed burgundy today ...looks different because of the filter I used, plus the sun is not out today.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Glazed burgundy today ...looks different because of the filter I used, plus the sun is not out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830254
> View attachment 4830255


It's really beautiful!!!


----------



## Shelby33

I was just noticing the interior pockets of this one are not cuffed in leather, so must be older than most of my other bags.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4830354
> 
> I was just noticing the interior pockets of this one are not cuffed in leather, so must be older than most of my other bags.


WOW, this is so beautiful!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> WOW, this is so beautiful!!


The leather is really thick but I have no idea what color it is. I think it's the thickest leather of any of my bags.


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> Glazed burgundy today ...looks different because of the filter I used, plus the sun is not out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830254
> View attachment 4830255


You always take the best pictures of your outfits and bags.  
You make my day when I see what you are wearing and carrying.   
Just perfection in everything.


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> You always take the best pictures of your outfits and bags.
> You make my day when I see what you are wearing and carrying.
> Just perfection in everything.


Oh thank you....you're too kind!   I appreciate the feedback....I just like and enjoy getting dressed everyday. I think even if I worked from home, I'd make some effort to get dressed in work casual attire, not sweats or PJ's.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> The leather is really thick but I have no idea what color it is. I think it's the thickest leather of any of my bags.


Really? That's so interesting about the leather!  I noticed the GB Nikki leather is very thick!  I just realized what this glazed leather reminds me of and it's Chanel caviar leather, which is basically indestructible and it's why caviar leather costs more than lambskin leather.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Oh thank you....you're too kind!   I appreciate the feedback....I just like and enjoy getting dressed everyday. I think even if I worked from home, I'd make some effort to get dressed in work casual attire, not sweats or PJ's.


I tried doing that (getting dressed in something other than PJs.) But I had to zoom into work last week and wore a blouse and blazer on top with camo sweatpants down below. So I tried...



And back on topic...my GE MAM today.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Really? That's so interesting about the leather!  I noticed the GB Nikki leather is very thick!  I just realized what this glazed leather reminds me of and it's Chanel caviar leather, which is basically indestructible and it's why caviar leather costs more than lambskin leather.


Oh, you're right! **runs off to buy more glazed bags**


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I tried doing that (getting dressed in something other than PJs.) But I had to zoom into work last week and wore a blouse and blazer on top with camo sweatpants down below. So I tried...
> View attachment 4830495
> 
> 
> And back on topic...my GE MAM today.
> 
> View attachment 4830497


LOL, it's ok!  I love that plaid jacket!!!  And of course, love the GE MAM!!  Yours have FDL lining too, right?


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> LOL, it's ok!  I love that plaid jacket!!!  And of course, love the GE MAM!!  Yours have FDL lining too, right?


Yes. I really like the FDL but wish it had the paisley.


----------



## Antonia

Glazed burgundy again


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Glazed burgundy again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831232
> View attachment 4831234


Love this color on you!!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Love this color on you!!


Thank you @Jeepgurl76 !!!


----------



## Shelby33

9


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Glazed burgundy again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831232
> View attachment 4831234


Wowzers! Still looking fabulous! (Could you remind me what the interior lining is? BW floral?)


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4831360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9


Well, this definitely looks caramel-y now.


----------



## samfalstaff

Here's my caramel (?) MAM. I'm not using it today so technically not an "in action" picture but thought I would share.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Wowzers! Still looking fabulous! (Could you remind me what the interior lining is? BW floral?)


Thanks, and yes!!


----------



## Antonia

@Shelby33 @samfalstaff , I think the two of you have the same bag!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> @Shelby33 @samfalstaff , I think the two of you have the same bag!!


Me too!


----------



## Shelby33

Tomato MAM


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4820395


MAM?  did it come with that tassel?


----------



## Shelby33

Outside


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Middle school MAB....I call this my workhorse bag because it's so well constructed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822720


Nice 
sorry I know this has been talked about before but can you fit this on your shoulder?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> MAM?  did it come with that tassel?


Yes it has the long finished tassels


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> Nice
> sorry I know this has been talked about before but can you fit this on your shoulder?


I can easily.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I can easily.


you're petite?  I'm average size and the MAM didn't really fit comfortably on shoulder for me but I thought with the slouch maybe the full size one would be better


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> you're petite?  I'm average size and the MAM didn't really fit comfortably on shoulder for me but I thought with the slouch maybe the full size one would be better


I am. But the MAB definitely has more room than the MAM.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Middle school MAB....I call this my workhorse bag because it's so well constructed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822720


Do you use a bag insert? I love those shoes!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> you're petite?  I'm average size and the MAM didn't really fit comfortably on shoulder for me but I thought with the slouch maybe the full size one would be better


I have wide shoulders and my arms are not small. I can easily fit the MAB on my shoulder. Although, it might not fit well with a winter coat.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Do you use a bag insert? I love those shoes!


No bag insert.  Thanks, they're Ann Taylor!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> No bag insert.  Thanks, they're Ann Taylor!


Your bags hang so well! Maybe I just need to carry more stuff.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I have wide shoulders and my arms are not small. I can easily fit the MAB on my shoulder. Although, it might not fit well with a winter coat.


thanks....no winter coats here in So Cal


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> thanks....no winter coats here in So Cal


Yeah, I'm Nor Cal/Bay Area. We have no winters, but I keep buying those coats anyway.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Yeah, I'm Nor Cal/Bay Area. We have no winters, but I keep buying those coats anyway.


my "winter coat" is my leather jacked...and I love when it gets cold enough to wear it


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Your bags hang so well! Maybe I just need to carry more stuff.


I hardly carry much....just a large wristlet,  small wristlet,  cell, keys, sunglasses and readers.


----------



## jennalovesbags

A quick winery visit this afternoon


----------



## Shelby33

Cheating with Botkier today.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Cheating with Botkier today.


OS?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> OS?


I *think* 2009


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Cheating with Botkier today.


I don't see a picture


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I don't see a picture


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4834430


This was one of my favorite styles of hers!  Gorgeous color @Shelby33 !!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> This was one of my favorite styles of hers!  Gorgeous color @Shelby33 !!!


Thanks!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4834430


I remember that one....RM and Botkier were on similar levels back in the day.  I have a Trigger acquired recently and had a nice lambskin Botkier Jackie.
Nice leather on yours


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I remember that one....RM and Botkier were on similar levels back in the day.  I have a Trigger acquired recently and had a nice lambskin Botkier Jackie.
> Nice leather on yours


I love the trigger too!


----------



## samfalstaff

White and brown basketweave. I confess one of the main reasons for getting this bag is the chain charm and it was at a pretty good price. CC interior, but I haven't opened the bag because I know there's a big ugly stain in there. Will tackle that later.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> White and brown basketweave. I confess one of the main reasons for getting this bag is the chain charm and it was at a pretty good price. CC interior, but I haven't opened the bag because I know there's a big ugly stain in there. Will tackle that later.
> View attachment 4834537


Beautiful, congrats!!!


----------



## ShinyW

jennalovesbags said:


> A quick winery visit this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 4833463


WoW 
What a beauty.
Love everything about it


----------



## Antonia

Glazed burgundy again.   I haven't switched out since I got this bag!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Glazed burgundy again.   I haven't switched out since I got this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834832


This bag is so pretty ❤️ I can see why!!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This bag is so pretty ❤ I can see why!!


Thanks Carrie!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Glazed burgundy again.   I haven't switched out since I got this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834832


Oh! The bag and that jacket go so well together!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Oh! The bag and that jacket go so well together!


Thanks @samfalstaff !!


----------



## electricbluerita

Hello! I'm Rita and new here, nice to meet you all.  I've really slept on RM and never realized how much value for bag this brand offers! I scored this MAB Mini Mini on Poshmark for $20! o.m.g.  I think the color is Emerald - it is a little more vivid in the sun. The leather is so thick and smooshy, even on this little bag. I really like my bags to be tassel-y, so the fact that this bag is so small makes it more tassel-y because the tassels stand out more. I like to philosophize about the beauty of my bags... can go on for days about why they are beautiful.


----------



## Antonia

electricbluerita said:


> Hello! I'm Rita and new here, nice to meet you all.  I've really slept on RM and never realized how much value for bag this brand offers! I scored this MAB Mini Mini on Poshmark for $20! o.m.g.  I think the color is Emerald - it is a little more vivid in the sun. The leather is so thick and smooshy, even on this little bag. I really like my bags to be tassel-y, so the fact that this bag is so small makes it more tassel-y because the tassels stand out more. I like to philosophize about the beauty of my bags... can go on for days about why they are beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 4835218
> View attachment 4835219


Welcome to the RM forum!!!  Oh I remember seeing this bag on Poshmark!  It's so pretty and wow, what a find!  Now I want one-lol!


----------



## samfalstaff

electricbluerita said:


> Hello! I'm Rita and new here, nice to meet you all.  I've really slept on RM and never realized how much value for bag this brand offers! I scored this MAB Mini Mini on Poshmark for $20! o.m.g.  I think the color is Emerald - it is a little more vivid in the sun. The leather is so thick and smooshy, even on this little bag. I really like my bags to be tassel-y, so the fact that this bag is so small makes it more tassel-y because the tassels stand out more. I like to philosophize about the beauty of my bags... can go on for days about why they are beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 4835218
> View attachment 4835219


Hello! Welcome! I love that color!


----------



## ShinyW

Antonia said:


> Glazed burgundy again.   I haven't switched out since I got this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834832


This bag looks wonderful. 
It fits you so well. 
Snuggled up under your arm 
and curving with you down alongside your waist. 

A perfect fit.


----------



## electricbluerita

Antonia said:


> Welcome to the RM forum!!!  Oh I remember seeing this bag on Poshmark!  It's so pretty and wow, what a find!  Now I want one-lol!



Thank you so much, Antonia!



samfalstaff said:


> Hello! Welcome! I love that color!



Hi! Thanks for the warm welcome and me too! It's so seasonless.


----------



## Antonia

ShinyW said:


> This bag looks wonderful.
> It fits you so well.
> Snuggled up under your arm
> and curving with you down alongside your waist.
> 
> A perfect fit.


Thank you @ShinyW !!


----------



## Shelby33

Very rushed pic of emerald mam


----------



## Jeepgurl76

electricbluerita said:


> Hello! I'm Rita and new here, nice to meet you all.  I've really slept on RM and never realized how much value for bag this brand offers! I scored this MAB Mini Mini on Poshmark for $20! o.m.g.  I think the color is Emerald - it is a little more vivid in the sun. The leather is so thick and smooshy, even on this little bag. I really like my bags to be tassel-y, so the fact that this bag is so small makes it more tassel-y because the tassels stand out more. I like to philosophize about the beauty of my bags... can go on for days about why they are beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 4835218
> View attachment 4835219


Welcome!! Beautiful bag and it looks so good on you!


----------



## Shelby33

electricbluerita said:


> Hello! I'm Rita and new here, nice to meet you all.  I've really slept on RM and never realized how much value for bag this brand offers! I scored this MAB Mini Mini on Poshmark for $20! o.m.g.  I think the color is Emerald - it is a little more vivid in the sun. The leather is so thick and smooshy, even on this little bag. I really like my bags to be tassel-y, so the fact that this bag is so small makes it more tassel-y because the tassels stand out more. I like to philosophize about the beauty of my bags... can go on for days about why they are beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 4835218
> View attachment 4835219


Hi Rita! I love your mini mini!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Glazed burgundy again.   I haven't switched out since I got this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834832


I know the feeling, I love that feeling! It looks great!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I know the feeling, I love that feeling! It looks great!!!


Thanks @Shelby33


----------



## electricbluerita

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Welcome!! Beautiful bag and it looks so good on you!



You are so sweet, thank you!! 



Shelby33 said:


> Hi Rita! I love your mini mini!



Hi Shelby!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4836046


Gorgeous!!  I need a black cat MAB....I almost forgot this was on my wish list too!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4836046


That leather looks so nice!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> That leather looks so nice!


Thanks! It's a great bag for the rain!


----------



## samfalstaff

Running errands with GE MAM


----------



## shesnochill

Been so swamped with home -> work -> home haven’t had time for TPF. Did a quick glance at pics and you all are looking so good!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BBW MAM with purple zipper tape.


----------



## Antonia

Glazed burgundy again.... Are you sick of this bag yet?  My other bags are being neglected


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Glazed burgundy again.... Are you sick of this bag yet?  My other bags are being neglected
> View attachment 4836937


I want more!!


----------



## Shelby33

Seafoam mini nikki


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Seafoam mini nikki
> View attachment 4836964


Gorgeous shade of green and you know I love CC lining!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Gorgeous shade of green and you know I love CC lining!!


I do too. But every other picture I've seen of Seafoam has paisley lining. Weird. But this bag has incredible leather!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> I do too. But every other picture I've seen of Seafoam has paisley lining. Weird. But this bag has incredible leather!!


obsessed with this bag.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> obsessed with this bag.


It really is a great bag. For some reason, I think it was a sample sale color, and I've never seen it in a full sized Nikki. Also I have an OS navy mini and this bag holds more. My tape measure is packed so I don't know if they are different sizes, or if it has to do with how much softer this leather is than the navy.


----------



## ShinyW

Antonia said:


> Glazed burgundy again.... Are you sick of this bag yet?  My other bags are being neglected
> View attachment 4836937


Love it. 

Absolutely not sick of it.


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> I do too. But every other picture I've seen of Seafoam has paisley lining. Weird. But this bag has incredible leather!!


Looking at;
the sheen on the leather,
the way it falls just so,
the texture of the grain,
...
There is no doubt in my mind it would be a delight.

Oh my my.


----------



## Denverite

Carrying this lovely one today! Morning After Hobo (I know, even though I'm not a Nikki girl!) in Almond I think? The leather is THE BEST! My husband said it reminds him of an old baseball glove.


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> Looking at;
> the sheen on the leather,
> the way it falls just so,
> the texture of the grain,
> ...
> There is no doubt in my mind it would be a delight.
> 
> Oh my my.


I was very lucky to find it!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Been so swamped with home -> work -> home haven’t had time for TPF. Did a quick glance at pics and you all are looking so good!!


I know what you mean. We all need more bag time!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Glazed burgundy again.... Are you sick of this bag yet?  My other bags are being neglected
> View attachment 4836937


Another awesome outfit!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Seafoam mini nikki
> View attachment 4836964


The CC lining goes so well with this color!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Another awesome outfit!


Thank you @samfalstaff


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> Carrying this lovely one today! Morning After Hobo (I know, even though I'm not a Nikki girl!) in Almond I think? The leather is THE BEST! My husband said it reminds him of an old baseball glove.
> 
> View attachment 4837341


Oh, nice! How do you like the hobo compared to the MAB/Ms?


----------



## Denverite

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, nice! How do you like the hobo compared to the MAB/Ms?



the hobo is surprisingly big!! I’ll do some comparison pics. I feel like it fits things like a MAB and isn’t as much of a black hole as the Nikki.


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> the hobo is surprisingly big!! I’ll do some comparison pics. I feel like it fits things like a MAB and isn’t as much of a black hole as the Nikki.


Okay! I've always wondered about the hobo. I like my Nikkis, but the black hole drawback is definitely real.


----------



## Denverite

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, nice! How do you like the hobo compared to the MAB/Ms?



Definitely more MAB size! Here it is compared to black cat MAB, black w/ patent trim MAM and wine Nikki. I really like the outside pocket like the MAB/MAMs and it's an easy shoulder bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> Definitely more MAB size! Here it is compared to black cat MAB, black w/ patent trim MAM and wine Nikki. I really like the outside pocket like the MAB/MAMs and it's an easy shoulder bag!
> 
> View attachment 4837642
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837643
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837644
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837645
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837646


The color of the hobo is really nice! And it looks like you could swap out the strap for a longer one. I've definitely seen a few hobo MAs pop up and have always wondered about them. Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> The color of the hobo is really nice! And it looks like you could swap out the strap for a longer one. I've definitely seen a few hobo MAs pop up and have always wondered about them. Thank you!


Me too, I've wondered about them.  The leather on these are gorgeous!!


----------



## Denverite

samfalstaff said:


> The color of the hobo is really nice! And it looks like you could swap out the strap for a longer one. I've definitely seen a few hobo MAs pop up and have always wondered about them. Thank you!





Antonia said:


> Me too, I've wondered about them.  The leather on these are gorgeous!!



Thank you both! I know @Shelby33 has a MA hobo too so she can chime in too! The leather is super thick and just feels very old school/vintage to me, which I love.


----------



## finer_woman

electricbluerita said:


> Hello! I'm Rita and new here, nice to meet you all.  I've really slept on RM and never realized how much value for bag this brand offers! I scored this MAB Mini Mini on Poshmark for $20! o.m.g.  I think the color is Emerald - it is a little more vivid in the sun. The leather is so thick and smooshy, even on this little bag. I really like my bags to be tassel-y, so the fact that this bag is so small makes it more tassel-y because the tassels stand out more. I like to philosophize about the beauty of my bags... can go on for days about why they are beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 4835218
> View attachment 4835219


This one is teal. Great find


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> Carrying this lovely one today! Morning After Hobo (I know, even though I'm not a Nikki girl!) in Almond I think? The leather is THE BEST! My husband said it reminds him of an old baseball glove.
> 
> View attachment 4837341


You got them!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Me too, I've wondered about them.  The leather on these are gorgeous!!


The leather is... Like something you would never find today. Really amazing.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> The CC lining goes so well with this color!


It does! But really the lining looks great with any leather!


----------



## electricbluerita

finer_woman said:


> This one is teal. Great find



Thank you! I'm so new to RM, good to know!


----------



## samfalstaff

electricbluerita said:


> Thank you! I'm so new to RM, good to know!


I love that bag in your avatar. I've been stalking the one on TRR. Okay...back to RM!


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> The leather is... Like something you would never find today. Really amazing.



Totally agree!!!


----------



## electricbluerita

samfalstaff said:


> I love that bag in your avatar. I've been stalking the one on TRR. Okay...back to RM!



Thank you! OMG, please take it before I buy myself a back-up (no funds though)! LOL  I seriously just posted the one you're talking about in the Balenciaga Finds thread yesterday, trying to find someone to save me from my irrational self. '08 leather is so good, and the one on TRR is in amazing condition too. And yes, back to RM!


----------



## electricbluerita

Antonia said:


> Glazed burgundy again.... Are you sick of this bag yet?  My other bags are being neglected



Great bag to go with your outfit! And I love that belt, you are so stylish!


----------



## Antonia

electricbluerita said:


> Great bag to go with your outfit! And I love that belt, you are so stylish!


Thank you @electricbluerita !


----------



## Shelby33

Resort 07 evergreen MAM


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Me too, I've wondered about them.  The leather on these are gorgeous!!


The leather is really great on them.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Mattie


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

Rbbw, oh the poor handles look so bent lol


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Paper white BBW MAM


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Paper White BBW MAM


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black Nikki out for lunch!


----------



## shesnochill

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Paper white BBW MAM
> 
> View attachment 4844980




I want a better look at that adorable sweater Carrie! Lol


----------



## shesnochill

Moving today. Bad luck. The air is so bad. SO and I are wearing double/triple masks.


----------



## sdkitty

shesnochill said:


> Moving today. Bad luck. The air is so bad. SO and I are wearing double/triple masks.
> 
> View attachment 4845941


moving is no fun....hope it goes smoothly for you


----------



## Jeepgurl76

shesnochill said:


> Moving today. Bad luck. The air is so bad. SO and I are wearing double/triple masks.
> 
> View attachment 4845941


Love the bag ❤️! So sorry what’s happening there and with the air quality . I’ll post a better shot of the sweater. I purchase a lot of apparel from. https://puppiesmakemehappy.com/


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Paper White BBW MAM
> 
> View attachment 4845729
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845730


So nice! I see yours came with a strap!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Moving today. Bad luck. The air is so bad. SO and I are wearing double/triple masks.
> 
> View attachment 4845941


Just ugh. But the bag looks beautiful! Good luck with the move!


----------



## shesnochill

Very happy I took a chance on this one and spent $200+ rehabbing it professionally. I love it.


Please bare/bear(?) with me as I continue to take photos of it lol. I swear my camera roll is mostly photos of my pup and my bags. Haha


----------



## shesnochill

Thanks for the well wishes for my move ladies!


----------



## shesnochill

@Jeepgurl76 stop sharing photos of your PWBBW! It’s making me want one. Haha


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Thanks for the well wishes for my move ladies!


Good luck with the move and stay safe Anna!!


----------



## ShinyW

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black Nikki out for lunch!
> 
> View attachment 4845891
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845892


Oh my my. 

What a knockout. Just the right amount of; 
puddle/squishy/squidgy/...


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black Nikki again


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black Nikki again
> 
> View attachment 4846578


What a beautiful Nikki!!!


----------



## ShinyW

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black Nikki again
> 
> View attachment 4846578


Again. 

Just the right amount of fall and drape, under your arm.


----------



## Lct08

Mini Mac - Croc Embossed


----------



## Antonia

Saturday night and today,  MAC crinkle patent leather with silver hardware


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Purple Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Purple Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4847702
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847703


This Nikki is TDF!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Lct08 said:


> Mini Mac - Croc Embossed
> 
> View attachment 4847303


Oh, strap goes really well with the bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Saturday night and today,  MAC crinkle patent leather with silver hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847566
> View attachment 4847567


Wow! Those shoes!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Purple Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4847702
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847703


Love that shade of purple!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! Those shoes!


Thank you!!  The black strappy ones?  Those are from The Real Real...they're Tabitha Simmons and I wear them all the time, lol, so I got my money's worth!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  The black strappy ones?  Those are from The Real Real...they're Tabitha Simmons and I wear them all the time, lol, so I got my money's worth!!


Yes! So stylish!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BBW MAB


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> BBW MAB
> 
> View attachment 4848144


That leather looks fabulous!


----------



## Lct08

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, strap goes really well with the bag!




Thank you!!


----------



## ShinyW

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Purple Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4847702
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847703


All I can say is, 
WoW. 

These gems are stunning, 
Just right for my way of thinking.


----------



## Antonia

Love jumbo top handle


----------



## Bagbug

Help!  I am purchasing RM Darren Messenger Bag in Suede. I wear a lot of Earth tones, Jeans and of course Black.  I am going back and forth on what color to get?!!!  Either the NAVY Suede Beautiful or Berry Smoo?  I don't know what color that is?  Is it nude with a hint of rose?  I can't tell?  Anybody know what this color looks like in person?  I am purchasing online.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> View attachment 4848920
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848922
> 
> Love jumbo top handle


What an awesome dress!


----------



## samfalstaff

Stonewash MAM with me today


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> What an awesome dress!


Thank you, it's Zara!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Stonewash MAM with me today
> View attachment 4849069


WOWZERS!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Purple Nikki again ❤️


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Purple Nikki again ❤
> 
> View attachment 4849253


The leather on this bag is so beautiful!!


----------



## ShinyW

Antonia said:


> The leather on this bag is so beautiful!!


I agree. 

Just the right balance of natural texture to it. 
Plus a modern sheen to it just magnificent


----------



## electricbluerita

Antonia said:


> Love jumbo top handle



You are such a refined woman. I've been noticing your style in each post and my heart just goes "o.m.g."   Beautiful!


----------



## electricbluerita

I love, love this large Moto Satchel. Got it from TRR for a really good price. Immediately listed my black Balenciaga on Poshmark after I got it (old City bag, and I honestly prefer this bag because of its shiny hardware... also realizing I prefer Bals in vivid colors, not black). First day out with her and already so many more looks and compliments! Also... the lining is too cute against the black. I'm becoming such a huge RM fan. 

PS. The leather on this purse is lovely (nothing like the old smooshy leathers though), the quality of the tassels... not so much. But love it nonetheless!


----------



## Antonia

electricbluerita said:


> You are such a refined woman. I've been noticing your style in each post and my heart just goes "o.m.g."   Beautiful!


Ohhh, thank you!   You just made my day!


----------



## Antonia

electricbluerita said:


> I love, love this large Moto Satchel. Got it from TRR for a really good price. Immediately listed my black Balenciaga on Poshmark after I got it (old City bag, and I honestly prefer this bag because of its shiny hardware... also realizing I prefer Bals in vivid colors, not black). First day out with her and already so many more looks and compliments! Also... the lining is too cute against the black. I'm becoming such a huge RM fan.
> 
> PS. The leather on this purse is lovely (nothing like the old smooshy leathers though), the quality of the tassels... not so much. But love it nonetheless!
> 
> View attachment 4849768


Wow, the leather looks so smooshy!  I totally get it with Balenciaga, they're known for their colors so I don't blame you.  Do you know what the official name of this bag is?  What are the measurements?  I really like it!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BBW MAB


----------



## Shelby33

Glazed Espresso MAB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Glazed Espresso MAB
> View attachment 4849958


Bag is stunning. I love all the windows you have in that room Letting so much natural light come in!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Glazed Espresso MAB
> View attachment 4849958


Oh my!!  I love this room with lots of windows to let in the sunshine!! BTW, this is probably my favorite bag of yours!!!!


----------



## Antonia

OMG, @Jeepgurl76 and I almost said the same exact thing @Shelby33 !


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh my!!  I love this room with lots of windows to let in the sunshine!! BTW, this is probably my favorite bag of yours!!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Bag is stunning. I love all the windows you have in that room Letting so much natural light come in!


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

Bagbug said:


> Help!  I am purchasing RM Darren Messenger Bag in Suede. I wear a lot of Earth tones, Jeans and of course Black.  I am going back and forth on what color to get?!!!  Either the NAVY Suede Beautiful or Berry Smoo?  I don't know what color that is?  Is it nude with a hint of rose?  I can't tell?  Anybody know what this color looks like in person?  I am purchasing online.


Hi! I don't know, but try posting in the main RM forum and someone may be able to help you


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Royal BBW MAB


----------



## electricbluerita

Antonia said:


> Ohhh, thank you!   You just made my day!





Antonia said:


> Wow, the leather looks so smooshy!  I totally get it with Balenciaga, they're known for their colors so I don't blame you.  Do you know what the official name of this bag is?  What are the measurements?  I really like it!!!



You're welcome! And it's called the Moto Satchel (not a very creative name haha)! This one is the large: 9.75" H x 13.5" W x 6.25" D! So good for work. I just snagged another in green with smoother, glossy leather... hopefully the Posher ships it out soon, so I can do a little reveal.


----------



## Antonia

electricbluerita said:


> You're welcome! And it's called the Moto Satchel (not a very creative name haha)! This one is the large: 9.75" H x 13.5" W x 6.25" D! So good for work. I just snagged another in green with smoother, glossy leather... hopefully the Posher ships it out soon, so I can do a little reveal.


Awesome, thanks for the deets!!!  And can't wait to see the newest one!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Royal BBW MAB
> 
> View attachment 4850027


OMG!!!!!! It looks PERFECT!!!  Congrats girl!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> OMG!!!!!! It looks PERFECT!!!  Congrats girl!!


Thank you!! I’m over the moon with this one!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you!! I’m over the moon with this one!! ❤❤❤


YAY! It's so great to find an amazing bag at an amazing price and you love it as much as you do!! Congrats again!!  You'll have to do an updated MAB photo but wait until you get the newest one first!


----------



## ShinyW

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Purple Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4847702
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847703


Oh my my my. 

What a beauty


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Glazed Espresso MAB
> View attachment 4849958


You're back!! And in a beautiful new room! With a beautiful bag! What a great place to take pictures!  


Jeepgurl76 said:


> Royal BBW MAB
> 
> View attachment 4850027


Love this!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> You're back!! And in a beautiful new room! With a beautiful bag! What a great place to take pictures!
> 
> Love this!


Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Glazed Espresso MAB
> View attachment 4849958



Your new room is beautiful! So is the bag! Looks like a very nice view.


----------



## Denverite

Got this MAB today! This is one from the seller in Japan, and I have to say, I would absolutely order from them again. I bought it on Sunday night and it arrived today, with no customs fees at all. The bag is in great condition with just bent and darkened handles (what else is new lol). The lining and the leather are in wonderful condition!


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> Got this MAB today! This is one from the seller in Japan, and I have to say, I would absolutely order from them again. I bought it on Sunday night and it arrived today, with no customs fees at all. The bag is in great condition with just bent and darkened handles (what else is new lol). The lining and the leather are in wonderful condition!
> 
> View attachment 4850477
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850479


Ooh, I really like this lining. Your kitty seems to like it too!


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> Got this MAB today! This is one from the seller in Japan, and I have to say, I would absolutely order from them again. I bought it on Sunday night and it arrived today, with no customs fees at all. The bag is in great condition with just bent and darkened handles (what else is new lol). The lining and the leather are in wonderful condition!
> 
> View attachment 4850477
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850479


Oh it was you who got it!!!  I was wondering who it was...I actually put a lower bid on this but maybe I should've just bought it outright.  Congrats!!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

SW MAM again


----------



## Denverite

samfalstaff said:


> Ooh, I really like this lining. Your kitty seems to like it too!



Thank you! He loves the tassels lol!



Antonia said:


> Oh it was you who got it!!!  I was wondering who it was...I actually put a lower bid on this but maybe I should've just bought it outright.  Congrats!!!!



Thank you and sorry!! I had also put an offer in on it, but when I submitted mine it said there was one competing offer. I've never noticed that/seen that before on ebay so then I just said forget it and bought it at the BIN price.


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> Thank you! He loves the tassels lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and sorry!! I had also put an offer in on it, but when I submitted mine it said there was one competing offer. I've never noticed that/seen that before on ebay so then I just said forget it and bought it at the BIN price.


LUCKY YOU!!!!  I was asleep when that all transpired!!


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> LUCKY YOU!!!!  I was asleep when that all transpired!!



Haha! Finally being on the west coast has a perk!


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> Haha! Finally being on the west coast has a perk!


Yes! I've lost many opportunities to buy something pretty due to the time zones. I guess I could get up earlier...


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> Got this MAB today! This is one from the seller in Japan, and I have to say, I would absolutely order from them again. I bought it on Sunday night and it arrived today, with no customs fees at all. The bag is in great condition with just bent and darkened handles (what else is new lol). The lining and the leather are in wonderful condition!
> 
> View attachment 4850477
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850479


Beautiful and love the lining!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Navy mini Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Jumbo Love


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Navy mini Nikki
> View attachment 4850900


Another great place to showcase your bags! Leather looks wonderful!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Jumbo Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850943


Oh, no! Your bag fell on the floor! I love the chevron pattern!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, no! Your bag fell on the floor! I love the chevron pattern!


No, I gently placed it on the floor!!   I do too....reminds me of a Chanel Boy!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Chocolate MAB


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> Navy mini Nikki
> View attachment 4850900


WoW. 
What a beautiful handbag. 
I am guessing it is delightful to feel it snuggled up under your arm. 
I love the way you have played the light on to it, in this photo. 
Accentuating the folds with light and shadow


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> WoW.
> What a beautiful handbag.
> I am guessing it is delightful to feel it snuggled up under your arm.
> I love the way you have played the light on to it, in this photo.
> Accentuating the folds with light and shadow


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Another great place to showcase your bags! Leather looks wonderful!


Thanks!!


----------



## Shelby33

SW black MAB


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Chocolate MAB
> 
> View attachment 4851501
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851502


This is so pretty!! It's perfect!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> SW black MAB
> View attachment 4852031


@Shelby33 , we're going to be bag twins again!! I just got this exact bag off Mercari (and we have the same MA hobo)!!  I should have it by next Tuesday....I hate waiting!!


----------



## Antonia




----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> @Shelby33 , we're going to be bag twins again!! I just got this exact bag off Mercari (and we have the same MA hobo)!!  I should have it by next Tuesday....I hate waiting!!


I can't wait for you to get it!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I can't wait for you to get it!!!


ME TOO!!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> SW black MAB
> View attachment 4852031


Ack! I gasped out loud when I saw this!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Ack! I gasped out loud when I saw this!


It looks so yummy doesn't it???


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> It looks so yummy doesn't it???


I know. I think it's my holy grail bag if that's a thing, especially after using the SW MAM (from you ). SW leather is definitely something special. (I finally moved out of that bag because I was afraid I'd wear it out!)

I can't wait to see yours!! The seller shipped it, right?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I know. I think it's my holy grail bag if that's a thing, especially after using the SW MAM (from you ). SW leather is definitely something special. (I finally moved out of that bag because I was afraid I'd wear it out!)
> 
> I can't wait to see yours!! The seller shipped it, right?


Yes, but it's coming from CA and I'm in MA and they're using UPS Ground shipping....so it's taking a week to arrive-boo hoo!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Yes, but it's coming from CA and I'm in MA and they're using UPS Ground shipping....so it's taking a week to arrive-boo hoo!!


Oh, yes! That'll take awhile.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Chocolate MAB


----------



## samfalstaff

SW MAM this morning



And RBBW MAM this afternoon


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> SW MAM this morning
> View attachment 4852367
> 
> 
> And RBBW MAM this afternoon
> View attachment 4852368


HOT!!!


----------



## Haughty

Can’t have too much wine on a Friday night!


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> Can’t have too much wine on a Friday night!
> 
> View attachment 4852570
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852571


You're making me want to use my wine Nikki now!!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB MAB!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Shelby33

Midnight/Pewter MAM


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> View attachment 4852066
> View attachment 4852070


Love everything, and those shoes!!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Ack! I gasped out loud when I saw this!


I just love this bag!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB MAB


----------



## shesnochill

I completed my 4th week at my “new” job this week. Crazy how time flies as you get older..

Spending the weekend continuing to move into our new place. And one of my sister’s home.   We’re currently running car errands together.

Hope you ladies have been well. Miss you!

Pictured: GLAZED ESPRESSO MAB


----------



## shesnochill

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB MAB
> 
> View attachment 4853098




Carrie!! I have a tie dye sweater very similar to yours!! Lol. I’m going to wear it with my SWB MAB and take a twinning pic sometime haha


----------



## shesnochill

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB MAB!! ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4852997
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852998


----------



## samfalstaff

So far so good with the handle. Although I've only really carried her around the house.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Love everything, and those shoes!!!


Thank you @Shelby33 !


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> SW black MAB
> View attachment 4852031


Goodness gracious me. 
What a stunning bag. 
The grain is so fine and beautiful and smooth. 
It must feel delightful.


----------



## ShinyW

Haughty said:


> Can’t have too much wine on a Friday night!
> 
> View attachment 4852570
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852571


Oh my goodness. 
I have only just discovered this brand. 
They are so gorgeous.


----------



## Haughty

ShinyW said:


> Oh my goodness.
> I have only just discovered this brand.
> They are so gorgeous.


It’s so nice to see the RM forum active again!


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> Goodness gracious me.
> What a stunning bag.
> The grain is so fine and beautiful and smooth.
> It must feel delightful.


It does honestly. It's my comfort bag haha


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> It does honestly. It's my comfort bag haha


Interesting terminology. "comfort bag". 
Never heard it before. 
Makes sense though. 
Feels so lovely you want it near you. 
Love that


----------



## ShinyW

Haughty said:


> It’s so nice to see the RM forum active again!


As I said  bit earlier. I have only just discovered this forum.
Little wonder it is an actve forum. 
It makes sense; beautiful handbags and people who love them.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB MAB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Switched to my brown Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

Emerald MAB


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Switched to my brown Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4853851
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853852


Oh I switch all the time hahaha! It's beautiful!


----------



## ShinyW

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Switched to my brown Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4853851
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853852
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful bag.
> So gorgeous.
> Looks so nice, it feels like I want to dive into it.


----------



## Shelby33

Royal/brown BW MAM (with flash)



That was kind of dark so took another one outside


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Royal/brown BW MAM (with flash)
> 
> View attachment 4854597
> 
> That was kind of dark so took another one outside
> 
> View attachment 4854600


This bag looks good weather indoors or outdoors!    BTW, did all your bags fit in your new walk in closet??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> This bag looks good weather indoors or outdoors!    BTW, did all your bags fit in your new walk in closet??


Oh they definitely will. But my Nikkis are hanging off my bedside table, which is round and has hooks so there are Nikkis all around that. 
Both sides of the walk in look the same.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh they definitely will. But my Nikkis are hanging off my bedside table, which is round and has hooks so there are Nikkis all around that.
> Both sides of the walk in look the same.
> View attachment 4854625
> View attachment 4854626
> View attachment 4854627


WOW, I love your new closet!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> WOW, I love your new closet!!!



+1


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh they definitely will. But my Nikkis are hanging off my bedside table, which is round and has hooks so there are Nikkis all around that.
> Both sides of the walk in look the same.
> View attachment 4854625
> View attachment 4854626
> View attachment 4854627


What a great idea for your Nikkis! Mine are just hanging off of my bookcase!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Nikki bags and SWB Tess 
Purple
Wine 
Navy 
Black


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> What a great idea for your Nikkis! Mine are just hanging off of my bookcase!


At my old place I used a pot rack to hang them!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> WOW, I love your new closet!!!


I don't even know what to do with all these drawers/cabinets, so used to using my dresser which I am still using haha.


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> Royal/brown BW MAM (with flash)
> 
> View attachment 4854597
> 
> That was kind of dark so took another one outside
> 
> View attachment 4854600


What a difference between the two photos. 
The one indoors nearly disappears. 
The one outdoors is really vibrant and alive. Love it.


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> What a difference between the two photos.
> The one indoors nearly disappears.
> The one outdoors is really vibrant and alive. Love it.


Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

Cream MAM cc lining


----------



## Shelby33

Night/Gold Crackle MAM


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Cream MAM cc lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855659


This is so beautiful!! And love your shoes!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> This is so beautiful!! And love your shoes!


Thank you @Shelby33 !  I love your gold crackle bottom MAM!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you @Shelby33 !  I love your gold crackle bottom MAM!!!


Thanks! I am so attached to this bag, the night leather is


----------



## Antonia

SW black Mab


----------



## Shelby33

Navy Luxe Nikki
Sorry pictures are so dark


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> SW black Mab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856700
> View attachment 4856701


You got it!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Changed my mind. BBW MAM


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Royal BBW


----------



## Shelby33

So my darling grandson, see how innocent he looks? 


Just got prune juice all over my shirt, because he's like that. So had to change, and of course had to change bags AGAIN. I promise this is the last time. 
Tomato MAM


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> So my darling grandson, see how innocent he looks?
> View attachment 4856819
> 
> Just got prune juice all over my shirt, because he's like that. So had to change, and of course had to change bags AGAIN. I promise this is the last time.
> Tomato MAM
> View attachment 4856820


OMG, how cute is he???


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> You got it!!!


Yes!!!  The only negative thing really are the handles are really stretched out on one side...I did stuff them but still, it kind of bothers me a little.  Oh well, I'm happy to have this bag in my possession!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yes!!!  The only negative thing really are the handles are really stretched out on one side...I did stuff them but still, it kind of bothers me a little.  Oh well, I'm happy to have this bag in my possession!!


Yes same with mine, stretched on one side, but still love the bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> SW black Mab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856700
> View attachment 4856701


Wow! Love everything about this, especially the bag and the jacket!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Changed my mind. BBW MAM
> View attachment 4856805


Ha! I prefer this one too. I have its big sister.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! Love everything about this, especially the bag and the jacket!


Thank you @samfalstaff


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> So my darling grandson, see how innocent he looks?
> View attachment 4856819
> 
> Just got prune juice all over my shirt, because he's like that. So had to change, and of course had to change bags AGAIN. I promise this is the last time.
> Tomato MAM
> View attachment 4856820


He is soooooo cute

that tomato color is


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> He is soooooo cute
> 
> that tomato color is


Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> So my darling grandson, see how innocent he looks?
> View attachment 4856819
> 
> Just got prune juice all over my shirt, because he's like that. So had to change, and of course had to change bags AGAIN. I promise this is the last time.
> Tomato MAM
> View attachment 4856820


Adorable! My son has the same socks! And that bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Royal BBW
> 
> View attachment 4856815
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856817


I just love the blue on your RBBW! Wish my blue was bright like yours!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Royal BBW
> 
> View attachment 4856815
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856817


Carrie, I just noticed your nails!!! Wowzers!  They look fabulous!!


----------



## Shelby33

GE MAB


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> GE MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857702
> View attachment 4857703


OMG Shelby...you take the best pics of this bag....I'm still on the hunt for one of these bags!!  Beautiful!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG Shelby...you take the best pics of this bag....I'm still on the hunt for one of these bags!!  Beautiful!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Royal BBW MAB


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Royal BBW MAB
> 
> View attachment 4857811
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857813
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857814
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857815


I can tell you really love this bag because you've been using it for a few days in a row!  Your blue looks so much more vibrant than mine!!  I wonder if there were different shades of Royal on this bag??  Anyone know??


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I can tell you really love this bag because you've been using it for a few days in a row!  Your blue looks so much more vibrant than mine!!  I wonder if there were different shades of Royal on this bag??  Anyone know??


Good question on if there were different shades! I don’t know the answer to that!! Try some of that CPR,  I love it! Maybe The fading or dullness depends on various things like how much the bag has been used. How it’s stored when not in use and the exposure to sunlight! Iv seen some bags that look so bright then others that are dull or super faded.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Good question on if there were different shades! I don’t know the answer to that!! Try some of that CPR,  I love it! Maybe The fading or dullness depends on various things like how much the bag has been used. How it’s stored when not in use and the exposure to sunlight! Iv seen some bags that look so bright then others that are dull or super faded.


Well, you really scored on this one, that's for sure!!!


----------



## JenJBS

This beauty arrived!       I can already tell she will be used frequently. The size.  The oil slick hardware!  The design.  Did I mention the oil slick hardware?


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> This beauty arrived!       I can already tell she will be used frequently. The size.  The oil slick hardware!  The design.  Did I mention the oil slick hardware?
> View attachment 4858176


Congrats @JenJBS !!!  It's gorgeous!!!  I love the oil slick hardware!!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> So far so good with the handle. Although I've only really carried her around the house.
> View attachment 4853365


oh good...did you load it with the normal stuff you carry?


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> oh good...did you load it with the normal stuff you carry?


Yes and used it for a couple of days. I didn't go to very many places so the real test will be when I have to physically go to work.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Congrats @JenJBS !!!  It's gorgeous!!!  I love the oil slick hardware!!



Thank you, Antonia!     I owe you and @Shelby33 for getting me interested in RM!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Yes and used it for a couple of days. I didn't go to very many places so the real test will be when I have to physically go to work.


hope it holds for you


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> This beauty arrived!       I can already tell she will be used frequently. The size.  The oil slick hardware!  The design.  Did I mention the oil slick hardware?
> View attachment 4858176


Wow!!! I love it!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Wow!!! I love it!!!



Thank you, Shelby!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Antonia!   I owe you and @Shelby33 for getting me interested in RM!


You're welcome @JenJBS ....so glad we could 'enable' you!!


----------



## Shelby33

Hi


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Hi
> 
> View attachment 4858694


Awesome photo!! Wow, this green is so pretty!!  What is the official color of this and what lining does it have??


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Hi
> 
> View attachment 4858694



So happy to have your fun photos, and beautiful bags, back!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Matinee


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Matinee
> 
> View attachment 4858782
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858783
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858784


love that....so does it look grey in certain light? or definite blue?  my sage SW looked grey in the evening when I first opened the box but in the daylight you can see it's a subtle green


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> love that....so does it look grey in certain light? or definite blue?  my sage SW looked grey in the evening when I first opened the box but in the daylight you can see it's a subtle green


Depends on the lighting! Definitely a chameleon color !! Love this bag . One day I’ll find the SWB Nikki!!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Depends on the lighting! Definitely a chameleon color !! Love this bag . One day I’ll find the SWB Nikki!!


I'm not a hobo girl so you won't have any competition from me on the nikki but I would be interested in a SW blue mattie


----------



## Shelby33

Changed my mind, MA Hobo.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> So happy to have your fun photos, and beautiful bags, back!


Oh thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Changed my mind, MA Hobo.
> View attachment 4858843


now that is a hobo I might like (since it does have the outside pocket)...modelling pics?  how is it finding your stuff in there?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Awesome photo!! Wow, this green is so pretty!!  What is the official color of this and what lining does it have??


It has candy cane lining, I think it's called Seafoam.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> now that is a hobo I might like (since it does have the outside pocket)...modelling pics?  how is it finding your stuff in there?


I will take modeling pics soon, very easy to find my stuff, very wide opening.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Changed my mind, MA Hobo.
> View attachment 4858843


You know I love this one!!!  Awesome photo's as usual!!  What kind of phone do you have?  Mine is old and takes crappy pics.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> now that is a hobo I might like (since it does have the outside pocket)...modelling pics?  how is it finding your stuff in there?


Here is the inside, 3 slip pockets, one very large zipper pocket.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> You know I love this one!!!  Awesome photo's as usual!!  What kind of phone do you have?  Mine is old and takes crappy pics.


It's just a Samsung Galaxy 7 something..


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It's just a Samsung Galaxy 7 something..


Oh wow, it takes great photos!  I want a new phone so bad just because the cameras are so much better!  I don't need the latest and greatest but maybe last years model or something.  Maybe I'll get one for Christmas!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> now that is a hobo I might like (since it does have the outside pocket)...modelling pics?  how is it finding your stuff in there?


Antonia has the exact same bag, maybe she will weigh in but I think it's very functional, and if you leave the front pocket unzipped the lining doesn't show (at least on mine).


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh wow, it takes great photos!  I want a new phone so bad just because the cameras are so much better!  I don't need the latest and greatest but maybe last years model or something.  Maybe I'll get one for Christmas!!


I got this phone from Textnow, 40.00 a month unlimited data, I love them!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Antonia has the exact same bag, maybe she will weigh in but I think it's very functional, and if you leave the front pocket unzipped the lining doesn't show (at least on mine).


good to know....that was one of the things that turned me off the MAMs - the lining showing with the pocket open


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Hi
> 
> View attachment 4858694


 I want to live there! With the trees and the lovely bags! You always position and drape the Nikkis so well!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Matinee
> 
> View attachment 4858782
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858783
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858784


Beautiful mattie! Is it getting cold there @Jeepgurl76? Looks you have a winter cap on.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Changed my mind, MA Hobo.
> View attachment 4858843


Love the color of this leather! Such a rich brown!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Oh wow, it takes great photos!  I want a new phone so bad just because the cameras are so much better!  I don't need the latest and greatest but maybe last years model or something.  Maybe I'll get one for Christmas!!


Me too! It's such a pain getting my camera out for photos when the newest phone will take as good if not better photos.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> good to know....that was one of the things that turned me off the MAMs - the lining showing with the pocket open


That's what I love about MAMs, especially if you have a lovely interior like paisley or that colorful pattern in the MA hobo! What don't you like about it @sdkitty? I can see people not liking it because it might look a tad sloppy.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> That's what I love about MAMs, especially if you have a lovely interior like paisley or that colorful pattern in the MA hobo! What don't you like about it @sdkitty? I can see people not liking it because it might look a tad sloppy.


I had several MAM's.  I liked to keep the front pocket open for phone, keys, etc and I felt the lining showing looked sloppy.  Also the handles didn't fit that well on shoulder as I recall - so if you wanted to be hands-free you'd have to use the strap.  But my Bal City is that way too.  Guess I just got to the point I wasn't loving the style anymore.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Antonia has the exact same bag, maybe she will weigh in but I think it's very functional, and if you leave the front pocket unzipped the lining doesn't show (at least on mine).


Yes, I find it very easy to use!  The leather on this bag is like butta!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I want to live there! With the trees and the lovely bags! You always position and drape the Nikkis so well!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful mattie! Is it getting cold there @Jeepgurl76? Looks you have a winter cap on.


Thank you! Ha ha yes, it was 5am and is  a bit chilly in the morning! Fall weather is setting in and then winter . Fall is my favorite time of year. So soon you will see lots of pics with a cap on ha ha!! I hate spending money a lot of money to heat the house so it’s big cozy sweaters and caps from fall through winter.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you! Ha ha yes, it was 5am and is  a bit chilly in the morning! Fall weather is setting in and then winter . Fall is my favorite time of year. So soon you will see lots of pics with a cap on ha ha!! I hate spending money a lot of money to heat the house so it’s big cozy sweaters and caps from fall through winter.


I can't say I really want a harsh winter but wish we would get to Fall here...today at least it's in the 80s instead of 90's or more


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you! Ha ha yes, it was 5am and is  a bit chilly in the morning! Fall weather is setting in and then winter . Fall is my favorite time of year. So soon you will see lots of pics with a cap on ha ha!! I hate spending money a lot of money to heat the house so it’s big cozy sweaters and caps from fall through winter.


Sounds very cozy!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I can't say I really want a harsh winter but wish we would get to Fall here...today at least it's in the 80s instead of 90's or more


Yes, I was just thinking that. I think I'm just getting tired of the hot weather.


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> Hi
> 
> View attachment 4858694


Gorgeous.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Mattie ❤️


----------



## Shelby33

GE Tess


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> Gorgeous.


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Mattie ❤️
> 
> View attachment 4859678
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859679


I love this!!!! LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Mattie our to lunch.


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> Changed my mind, MA Hobo.
> View attachment 4858843


Oh my my. 
What a knockout


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> It's just a Samsung Galaxy 7 something..


Just started with my Samsung Galaxy. 
So glad I have


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> Just started with my Samsung Galaxy.
> So glad I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860280


Beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Navy Luxe Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

I changed my mind, GE MAB


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I changed my mind, GE MAB
> View attachment 4860720



I like when you change your mind, 'cause then we get more of your beautiful pics!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Navy Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> I like when you change your mind, 'cause then we get more of your beautiful pics!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I changed my mind, GE MAB
> View attachment 4860720


Love the little peek of that lining!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Navy Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4860872
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860873


This bag drapes so nicely!


----------



## ShinyW

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Navy Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4860872


Oh my oh my 
Such a beauty 
The way she drapes 
The way she falls 
Oh my oh my.


----------



## Shelby33

SW MAB


----------



## Antonia

Paper white BBW


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Navy Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Navy Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4861910


Love it and your boots too!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Navy Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4861910


Oh, wow! Love that navy blue color!


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> Paper white BBW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861624



I just love that lining!!  I also carried this bag today!!


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> I just love that lining!!  I also carried this bag today!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Debshu523

Could one of you beautiful ladies that have a black MAB with silver hardware please post a pic for me to drool over!! I NEED the inspiration this week!!


----------



## Antonia

Hunter Green today!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Hunter Green today!
> View attachment 4862751
> View attachment 4862752


 
LOVE this green! Is the lining cream and grey pinstripe?


----------



## Debshu523

Antonia said:


> Hunter Green today!
> View attachment 4862751
> View attachment 4862752


Ooooh! Eye candy!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> LOVE this green! Is the lining cream and grey pinstripe?


Yes, thank you!!


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> Hunter Green today!
> View attachment 4862751
> View attachment 4862752



The color is absolutely amazing! And those shoes!!!


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> The color is absolutely amazing! And those shoes!!!


Thank you!!  I haven't used this green MAB enough!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> Thanks for the well wishes for my move ladies!



Good luck and stay healthy!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  I haven't used this green MAB enough!!


I love it!! Is that the original emerald? (Another of the same name/different colors she put out!)


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I love it!! Is that the original emerald? (Another of the same name/different colors she put out!)


Thank you @Shelby33!  I don't know?  I called it hunter green because thats how it looks to me.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you @Shelby33!  I don't know?  I called it hunter green because thats how it looks to me.


The very first Emerald was darker than the second Emerald! I think that is what you have!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> The very first Emerald was darker than the second Emerald! I think that is what you have!


But did that grey and cream pinstripe appear before the FDL lining?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> But did that grey and cream pinstripe appear before the FDL lining?


I believe it did


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I believe it did


Huh! Okay. What a great bag to have @Antonia!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> The very first Emerald was darker than the second Emerald! I think that is what you have!


That's cool!! Thanks for the intel @Shelby33


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Huh! Okay. What a great bag to have @Antonia!!!


Thank you so much!  I do love it...the leather is evenly pebbled on all 4 sides (like Carrie's brown MAB with CC lining! It must be the same leather)!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you so much!  I do love it...the leather is evenly pebbled on all 4 sides (like Carrie's brown MAB with CC lining! It must be the same leather)!


I must still be asleep because I was sitting wondering when Charlie Brown had a MAB


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I must still be asleep because I was sitting wondering when Charlie Brown had a MAB


Ok, go take a cat nap right now girl!!


----------



## Shelby33

She insisted.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> She insisted.
> View attachment 4863721


Oh what a cutie pie!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> She insisted.
> View attachment 4863721



What a beauty!   Glad she insisted!  Pretty bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> She insisted.
> View attachment 4863721


Wow! Which is fluffier? Cat or bag?


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> She insisted.
> View attachment 4863721


She is GORGEOUS


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> She is GORGEOUS


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> What a beauty!   Glad she insisted!  Pretty bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Debshu523

Shelby33 said:


> She insisted.
> View attachment 4863721


Pretty bag! Purrrrty fluffy! Both are gorgeous!


----------



## Shelby33

Debshu523 said:


> Pretty bag! Purrrrty fluffy! Both are gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

GA today


----------



## Shelby33

Dark Grey Matinee


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Purple MAC


----------



## anthrosphere

At Barnes and Noble and toting my marshmallow mini Nikki.


----------



## samfalstaff

anthrosphere said:


> At Barnes and Noble and toting my marshmallow mini Nikki.
> 
> View attachment 4865063


What a cool-looking picture!


----------



## ShinyW

anthrosphere said:


> At Barnes and Noble and toting my marshmallow mini Nikki.
> 
> View attachment 4865063


Magnifique. 
Light colours like this one always look super. 
So difficult to keep looking good. 
Well worth the effort though. 
What a lovely bag.


----------



## anthrosphere

samfalstaff said:


> What a cool-looking picture!





ShinyW said:


> Magnifique.
> Light colours like this one always look super.
> So difficult to keep looking good.
> Well worth the effort though.
> What a lovely bag.


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Wine Nikki today!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Wine Nikki today!
> View attachment 4865702



Gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks @JenJBS !!


----------



## ShinyW

Antonia said:


> Wine Nikki today!
> View attachment 4865702


Oh my my.


----------



## Shelby33

Cranberry Nicky courtesy of Haughty!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Cranberry Nicky courtesy of Haughty!
> View attachment 4866833


This is so pretty


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Cranberry Nicky courtesy of Haughty!
> View attachment 4866833


Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Cranberry Nicky courtesy of Haughty!
> View attachment 4866833



Fabulous bag!  Beautiful color!  Love the staging/background!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Cranberry Nicky courtesy of Haughty!
> View attachment 4866833


Not a pink fan, but this color is so beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Not a pink fan, but this color is so beautiful!


I'd say it is more red than it appears in the picture, and extremely smooshy and soft!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Fabulous bag!  Beautiful color!  Love the staging/background!


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Gorgeous color!!!


It is a really pretty red, with maybe just a tiny bit of pink. Oh your wine is so gorgeous!!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This is so pretty


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It is a really pretty red, with maybe just a tiny bit of pink. Oh your wine is so gorgeous!!


Thank you @Shelby33


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my RM metallic pink camera bag to the grocery store today.


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> I'd say it is more red than it appears in the picture, and extremely smooshy and soft!


WoW. 

Just lovely. 
Looks good and feels good.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Carried my RM metallic pink camera bag to the grocery store today.
> 
> View attachment 4867003


This is so pretty @JenJBS !!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> This is so pretty @JenJBS !!!



Thank you, Antonia!


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> WoW.
> 
> Just lovely.
> Looks good and feels good.


I love it more than my wine. There. I said it. Lol


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Emerald MAB. Gave her some CPR but could probably use more. Bag was so dry! Worked on the handles a bit. Best I’m gonna get the handles I think.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Emerald MAB. Gave her some CPR but could probably use more. Bag was so dry! Worked on the handles a bit. Best I’m gonna get the handles I think.
> 
> View attachment 4867729
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867730
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867732


Looks great Carrie!  Is it raining in those first pics?  Maybe it's the nature of that emerald leather because Shelby had to condition hers too!  I'd give it another round of CPR, it can't hurt!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Looks great Carrie!  Is it raining in those first pics?  Maybe it's the nature of that emerald leather because Shelby had to condition hers too!  I'd give it another round of CPR, it can't hurt!


Thank you! It is raining in the first pic  Bag Almost looks kind of tea to me in the raining pic


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Emerald MAB. Gave her some CPR but could probably use more. Bag was so dry! Worked on the handles a bit. Best I’m gonna get the handles I think.
> 
> View attachment 4867729
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867730
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867732


I love this bag!! So much that I have it in the MAM and MAB. The MAB I got was dry, the MAM looked like it had never been used. I did use a few coats of leather CPR, I just applied it with my hands, and buffed with a cloth.


----------



## Shelby33

Cranberry Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Cranberry Nikki
> View attachment 4867790


That color just pops!!!  Luv it!


----------



## Antonia

Wine Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wine Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867793


I just love the whole outfit!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I just love the whole outfit!!!



 Thank you @Shelby33!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Wine Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867793


That coat looks so cozy! And the boots look totally kicka**!! Such a cozy-cool vibe! (Oh, and the bag is awesome as well.)


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> I love it more than my wine. There. I said it. Lol


Oh so bold of you. 

The same as our children and grand children. We must never say one or the other is our favourite. We all know secretly or otherwise they are all beautiful. Then there is one


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> Oh so bold of you.
> 
> The same as our children and grand children. We must never say one or the other is our favourite. We all know secretly or otherwise they are all beautiful. Then there is one


Exactly haha!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> That coat looks so cozy! And the boots look totally kicka**!! Such a cozy-cool vibe! (Oh, and the bag is awesome as well.)


Thanks @samfalstaff !!   I just got the jacket from one of my local boutiques...she sells a lot of tie dye, jeans, sweats...just really casual stuff...perfect for right now!  The boots I got off eBay about 2-3 years ago for a steal!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Thanks @samfalstaff !!  I just got the jacket from one of my local boutiques...she sells a lot of tie dye, jeans, sweats...just really casual stuff...perfect for right now! The boots I got off eBay about 2-3 years ago for a steal!


Hmm, I should really consider stuff other than bags and books on ebay.


----------



## Shelby33

Cranberry Nikki


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Cranberry Nikki
> View attachment 4868566


looks like nice leather on that one


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Cranberry Nikki
> View attachment 4868566


I can tell you really love this bag because you haven't switched out of it since you got it!!  You're making me want a cranberry RM!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> I can tell you really love this bag because you haven't switched out of it since you got it!!  You're making me want a cranberry RM!!



+1


----------



## Skittle

I finally finished cleaning and conditioning my new stonewash blue Nikki. She is my first old school Nikki and I love her.

Here she is with her many colors: outside in full sun, outside in shade, inside in low light, and inside in a brighter light. In the first two pictures she is empty, but in the last two my purse organizer is inside. She is a little bit fatter, but still slouchy. I don't think that I could manage without that organizer and I still love the way she slouches.


----------



## sdkitty

Skittle said:


> I finally finishes cleaning and conditioning my new stonewash blue Nikki. She is my first old school Nikki and I love her.
> 
> Here she is with her many colors: outside in full sun, outside in shade, inside in low light, and inside in a brighter light. In the first two pictures she is empty, but in the last two my purse organizer is inside. She is a little bit fatter, but still slouchy. I don't think that I could manage without that organizer and I still love the way she slouches.
> 
> View attachment 4868765
> View attachment 4868770
> View attachment 4868772
> View attachment 4868773


love that SW leather


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> I finally finished cleaning and conditioning my new stonewash blue Nikki. She is my first old school Nikki and I love her.
> 
> Here she is with her many colors: outside in full sun, outside in shade, inside in low light, and inside in a brighter light. In the first two pictures she is empty, but in the last two my purse organizer is inside. She is a little bit fatter, but still slouchy. I don't think that I could manage without that organizer and I still love the way she slouches.
> 
> View attachment 4868765
> View attachment 4868770
> View attachment 4868772
> View attachment 4868773


That bag is so stunning-congrats!!  This is Carrie's dream bag!!


----------



## Antonia

I'm wearing my wine Nikki again!  If there was such a thing as a sexy bag, the Nikki is it....don't you agree??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I can tell you really love this bag because you haven't switched out of it since you got it!!  You're making me want a cranberry RM!!


I do love it, and everyone should have one!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> looks like nice leather on that one


The leather is amazing!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> The leather is amazing!


soft like SW?


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I can tell you really love this bag because you haven't switched out of it since you got it!!  You're making me want a cranberry RM!!


Me too! Shelby is such a trendsetter!


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> I'm wearing my wine Nikki again!  If there was such a thing as a sexy bag, the Nikki is it....don't you agree??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868860



Absolutely beautiful ! And I agree with you, I love Nikki!


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> That bag is so stunning-congrats!!  This is Carrie's dream bag!!


 
It is a beautiful bag in very good condition, but it was also obviously loved by her previous owner. I had to wash the lining and there were water marks on the exterior, and a little lipstick mark, too. The water stains were very difficult to fix. I still have two little ones near the bottom, but they are hard to see and they don't bother me as much. I am not really used to pre-loved bags, and I am very sensitive to smells, stains of any kind, and visible marks on the outside. I conditioned her to death and treated her with several water protectant layers, so hopefully she won't get more stains.


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> Cranberry Nikki
> View attachment 4868566


WoW. 

This photo is so incredably crafted. 

The diagonal stripes of light and shade on the bag itself. 

The stripes in the bed cover and cushions. 

Then the beautiful flowing curves of your lovely bag. 

The colour of your bag that just says squeeze me.. 

So many senses beiing bought in to play. 

Un triomphe


----------



## ShinyW

Skittle said:


> I finally finished cleaning and conditioning my new stonewash blue Nikki. She is my first old school Nikki and I love her.
> 
> Here she is with her many colors: outside in full sun, outside in shade, inside in low light, and inside in a brighter light. In the first two pictures she is empty, but in the last two my purse organizer is inside. She is a little bit fatter, but still slouchy. I don't think that I could manage without that organizer and I still love the way she slouches.
> 
> View attachment 4868765
> View attachment 4868770
> View attachment 4868772
> View attachment 4868773


Oh dear me! 
I am so excited about recently discovering these bags in TPF. 
...and everyone's passion for them. 

This bag is no exception. Combining many of my favourite things in  a hand bag.


----------



## ShinyW

Antonia said:


> I'm wearing my wine Nikki again!  If there was such a thing as a sexy bag, the Nikki is it....don't you agree??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868860


The short answer is, yes. I do agree. 
The longer answer of "why?", is so difficult to articulate. 

It is so incredably feminine for starters. Curvy annd luscious. Squidgy and squishy. Just like the female form. Sensual from a purely physical touch sense. Alluring in its curves and folds. Intoxicating from the aroma. ...and much more. A mystery to it: what secrets, what private things, what memories does it hold. 

The short answer is yes.


----------



## Antonia

ShinyW said:


> The short answer is, yes. I do agree.
> The longer answer of "why?", is so difficult to articulate.
> 
> It is so incredably feminine for starters. Curvy annd luscious. Squidgy and squishy. Just like the female form. Sensual from a purely physical touch sense. Alluring in its curves and folds. Intoxicating from the aroma. ...and much more. A mystery to it: what secrets, what private things, what memories does it hold.
> 
> The short answer is yes.


Well written... this could almost be a poem!!!


----------



## Haughty

ShinyW said:


> The short answer is, yes. I do agree.
> The longer answer of "why?", is so difficult to articulate.
> 
> It is so incredably feminine for starters. Curvy annd luscious. Squidgy and squishy. Just like the female form. Sensual from a purely physical touch sense. Alluring in its curves and folds. Intoxicating from the aroma. ...and much more. A mystery to it: what secrets, what private things, what memories does it hold.
> 
> The short answer is yes.


<fanning self>.  Oh, my, Shiny Guy.    Anyone else need a cigarette after that??!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> soft like SW?


Softer than my SW!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Absolutely beautiful ! And I agree with you, I love Nikki!


I do too, at first I struggled with Nikkis but I think I have the hang of it now!


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> WoW.
> 
> This photo is so incredably crafted.
> 
> The diagonal stripes of light and shade on the bag itself.
> 
> The stripes in the bed cover and cushions.
> 
> Then the beautiful flowing curves of your lovely bag.
> 
> The colour of your bag that just says squeeze me..
> 
> So many senses beiing bought in to play.
> 
> Un triomphe


Wow, thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> I finally finished cleaning and conditioning my new stonewash blue Nikki. She is my first old school Nikki and I love her.
> 
> Here she is with her many colors: outside in full sun, outside in shade, inside in low light, and inside in a brighter light. In the first two pictures she is empty, but in the last two my purse organizer is inside. She is a little bit fatter, but still slouchy. I don't think that I could manage without that organizer and I still love the way she slouches.
> 
> View attachment 4868765
> View attachment 4868770
> View attachment 4868772
> View attachment 4868773


That bag is amazing!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I'm wearing my wine Nikki again!  If there was such a thing as a sexy bag, the Nikki is it....don't you agree??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868860


Oh once again I love your outfit!!! And the Nikki!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh once again I love your outfit!!! And the Nikki!


Thank you my friend!!


----------



## Shelby33

And copying Antonia, except I forgot to add my black jeans. I do usually wear pants.


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> It is a beautiful bag in very good condition, but it was also obviously loved by her previous owner. I had to wash the lining and there were water marks on the exterior, and a little lipstick mark, too. The water stains were very difficult to fix. I still have two little ones near the bottom, but they are hard to see and they don't bother me as much. I am not really used to pre-loved bags, and I am very sensitive to smells, stains of any kind, and visible marks on the outside. I conditioned her to death and treated her with several water protectant layers, so hopefully she won't get more stains.


It looks beautiful. How did you fix the water marks?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4869646
> 
> And copying Antonia, except I forgot to add my black jeans. I do usually wear pants.
> View attachment 4869648


Awesome outfit.   I can't get over how much that color pops!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4869646
> 
> And copying Antonia, except I forgot to add my black jeans. I do usually wear pants.
> View attachment 4869648


Lol I just read the pants comment!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Awesome outfit.   I can't get over how much that color pops!!!!


Thank you! It's a great color for me because I always wear neutrals, I think I have one red top and that's it.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Skittle said:


> I finally finished cleaning and conditioning my new stonewash blue Nikki. She is my first old school Nikki and I love her.
> 
> Here she is with her many colors: outside in full sun, outside in shade, inside in low light, and inside in a brighter light. In the first two pictures she is empty, but in the last two my purse organizer is inside. She is a little bit fatter, but still slouchy. I don't think that I could manage without that organizer and I still love the way she slouches.
> 
> View attachment 4868765
> View attachment 4868770
> View attachment 4868772
> View attachment 4868773


OMG it’s beautiful!!! Ahhh my dream bag!!!  some day  I’ll find one


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black MA Hobo!! Courtesy of @jennalovesbags!! Been eyeing these bags but wasn’t sure if I’d love it!! Wow I’m so in love and the leather is TDF  Really love the strap it’s so comfortable and getting in and out of the bag I love the wide opening on it.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black MA Hobo!! Courtesy of @jennalovesbags!! Been eyeing these bags but wasn’t sure if I’d love it!! Wow I’m so in love and the leather is TDF  Really love the strap it’s so comfortable and getting in and out of the bag I love the wide opening on it.
> 
> View attachment 4869681
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869682
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869683


Yay!!  Welcome to the MA hobo club!


----------



## Antonia

Pebbled MAB with CC lining today


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black MA Hobo!! Courtesy of @jennalovesbags!! Been eyeing these bags but wasn’t sure if I’d love it!! Wow I’m so in love and the leather is TDF  Really love the strap it’s so comfortable and getting in and out of the bag I love the wide opening on it.
> 
> View attachment 4869681
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869682
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869683


Isn't it a great bag? There was a picture on here of a light brown bw MA Hobo, I'll try to find it. Wish RM gave it more of a chance because it really is a great, slouchy bag that holds a lot more than you'd think!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Pebbled MAB with CC lining today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869684


That bag looks like heaven!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Softer than my SW!


really? is this any certain year or type of leather?  or you just bought online for the look of it and turned out to be super nice leather?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> That bag looks like heaven!!


Thank you @Shelby33 !  I only paid $30 for this bag on Posh...I still can't believe that!  The Japan seller was selling this exact bag for $380! (it's been since removed from their listing).


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you @Shelby33 !  I only paid $30 for this bag on Posh...I still can't believe that!  The Japan seller was selling this exact bag for $380! (it's been since removed from their listing).


Check your PMs! 
That is a great price!!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> really? is this any certain year or type of leather?  or you just bought online for the look of it and turned out to be super nice leather?


It was gifted to me by Haughty! I think it is from 09, and it's lamb.


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> It looks beautiful. How did you fix the water marks?



Well, I didn't exactly fix them. I exchanged them for two darker spots . I just rubbed with leather cleaner and conditioner and Magic Rub in between until they disappeared. Unfortunately, the leather changed as well and I was left with two darker areas where the water marks have been. After several layers of deep conditioning the color evened out and they are very hard to see now.

I didn't know then about the shoe cream method that you use. Probably I will try it with the next bag. I can still try it to even out the color, but i am not sure how to match the bluish grey of the stonewash blue leather, so I will leave it alone for now.


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> Pebbled MAB with CC lining today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869684



The leather is so gorgeous!!! . That candy cane lining looks gorgeous with the blue color of the bag. And it matches the beautiful color of your shoes.


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> The leather is so gorgeous!!! . That candy cane lining looks gorgeous with the blue color of the bag. And it matches the beautiful color of your shoes.


Thank you @Skittle  It's actually black but it looks blue-ish due to filter I used. It's one of my smooshiest bags!


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> Thank you @Skittle  It's actually black but it looks blue-ish due to filter I used. It's one of my smooshiest bags!



Oops . I saw your pictures in the other thread and I was thinking "Wow, look how the color has changed, now it looks almost black."


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Well, I didn't exactly fix them. I exchanged them for two darker spots . I just rubbed with leather cleaner and conditioner and Magic Rub in between until they disappeared. Unfortunately, the leather changed as well and I was left with two darker areas where the water marks have been. After several layers of deep conditioning the color evened out and they are very hard to see now.
> 
> I didn't know then about the shoe cream method that you use. Probably I will try it with the next bag. I can still try it to even out the color, but i am not sure how to match the bluish grey of the stonewash blue leather, so I will leave it alone for now.


I've used shoe cream to cover water marks and sometimes I've had to mix colors to get the right shade. But your bag really looks beautiful!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Softer than my SW!


Really???


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Really???


Yes it is!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black MA Hobo!! Courtesy of @jennalovesbags!! Been eyeing these bags but wasn’t sure if I’d love it!! Wow I’m so in love and the leather is TDF  Really love the strap it’s so comfortable and getting in and out of the bag I love the wide opening on it.
> 
> View attachment 4869681
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869682
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869683


It's glowing!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yes it is!


Another great leather to hunt for! Does it have any unique characteristics other than being soft?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I've used shoe cream to cover water marks and sometimes I've had to mix colors to get the right shade. But your bag really looks beautiful!!


I wanted to ask you again about the Tarrago color for my paperwhite MAB....I definitely want to color it but I don't want it to be too white...I know you said you used it on your MAM but you thought it was too light....any idea what color would be more accurate?  Or if anyone knows, please chime in.  Thank you!!


----------



## Denverite

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black MA Hobo!! Courtesy of @jennalovesbags!! Been eyeing these bags but wasn’t sure if I’d love it!! Wow I’m so in love and the leather is TDF  Really love the strap it’s so comfortable and getting in and out of the bag I love the wide opening on it.
> 
> View attachment 4869681
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869682
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869683



So glad you bought this! I was so tempted by it a million times. The leather looks amazing!


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4869646
> 
> And copying Antonia, except I forgot to add my black jeans. I do usually wear pants.
> View attachment 4869648


Oh my my. 
Black and red, one of the classic colur combinations.


----------



## ShinyW

Antonia said:


> Well written... this could almost be a poem!!!


Why thank you Antonia. That is very kind of you to say so


----------



## ShinyW

Skittle said:


> I finally finished cleaning and conditioning my new stonewash blue Nikki. She is my first old school Nikki and I love her.
> 
> Here she is with her many colors: outside in full sun, outside in shade, inside in low light, and inside in a brighter light. In the first two pictures she is empty, but in the last two my purse organizer is inside. She is a little bit fatter, but still slouchy. I don't think that I could manage without that organizer and I still love the way she slouches.
> 
> View attachment 4868765
> View attachment 4868770
> View attachment 4868772
> View attachment 4868773


Goodness gracious me. 
This looks like it would melt in your hands! 
What a knockout


----------



## ShinyW

Antonia said:


> Thank you @Skittle  It's actually black but it looks blue-ish due to filter I used. It's one of my smooshiest bags!


A Challenge: 

We use words like; smooshy, smoochy, squidgy, squishy, puddly, etc. 
I know what it looks like. 
I know what it feels like. 

I find it incredibly difficult to describe. 
Anyone? How to describe it?


----------



## Antonia

ShinyW said:


> A Challenge:
> 
> We use words like; smooshy, smoochy, squidgy, squishy, puddly, etc.
> I know what it looks like.
> I know what it feels like.
> 
> I find it incredibly difficult to describe.
> Anyone? How to describe it?


I always use smooshy and puddly to describe this beautiful supple leather.  Supple!  There's another word-lol!!


----------



## Antonia

This is the only bag that is the opposite of smooshy.... My gold bar MAB


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> A Challenge:
> 
> We use words like; smooshy, smoochy, squidgy, squishy, puddly, etc.
> I know what it looks like.
> I know what it feels like.
> 
> I find it incredibly difficult to describe.
> Anyone? How to describe it?


Sensuous?


----------



## Shelby33

I'm very much copying Antonia again
SW MAB


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I wanted to ask you again about the Tarrago color for my paperwhite MAB....I definitely want to color it but I don't want it to be too white...I know you said you used it on your MAM but you thought it was too light....any idea what color would be more accurate?  Or if anyone knows, please chime in.  Thank you!!


I will have a look at the color chart today and let you know. You can also mix colors.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Another great leather to hunt for! Does it have any unique characteristics other than being soft?


Yes it has very light veining typical of lamb. Really beautiful.


----------



## JenJBS

ShinyW said:


> A Challenge:
> 
> We use words like; smooshy, smoochy, squidgy, squishy, puddly, etc.
> I know what it looks like.
> I know what it feels like.
> 
> I find it incredibly difficult to describe.
> Anyone? How to describe it?



Water rather than ice or steam; raw cake batter (puddly). 
Play-doh; uncooked bread dough (squishy).
When you squeeze it, it 'compresses' in your hand like squeezing a soft blanket (smooshy).
Unstructured.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black MA Hobo!! Courtesy of @jennalovesbags!! Been eyeing these bags but wasn’t sure if I’d love it!! Wow I’m so in love and the leather is TDF  Really love the strap it’s so comfortable and getting in and out of the bag I love the wide opening on it.
> 
> View attachment 4869681
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869682
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869683


looks like the outside zip pocket is much larger than the one on MAM?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It was gifted to me by Haughty! I think it is from 09, and it's lamb.


love lambskin


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Off to lunch and Cabellas


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I'm very much copying Antonia again
> SW MAB
> 
> View attachment 4870705


***FAINTS*** Your SW MAB looks sooooo amazing!  I can't wait to get mine back from Rago Bros with my new handles!!  BTW, those shoes are awesome....perfect for this time of year!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I will have a look at the color chart today and let you know. You can also mix colors.


THANK YOU!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> ***FAINTS*** Your SW MAB looks sooooo amazing!  I can't wait to get mine back from Rago Bros with my new handles!!  BTW, those shoes are awesome....perfect for this time of year!


I have a thing for skulls!


----------



## ShinyW

Antonia said:


> I always use smooshy and puddly to describe this beautiful supple leather.  Supple!  There's another word-lol!!


Yes. 
A classic word that descfribes it well.


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> Sensuous?


Yes. 
Most definetly. 
In the broader meaning of the word. 
Sensuous, as in flooding all the senses; 
Sight
Sound 
Smell 
Touch 
Taste? (if we accept taste as an extension of smell. Then yes.)


----------



## ShinyW

JenJBS said:


> Water rather than ice or steam; raw cake batter (puddly).
> Play-doh; uncooked bread dough (squishy).
> When you squeeze it, it 'compresses' in your hand like squeezing a soft blanket (smooshy).
> Unstructured.


Yes. 
"It" is so many things. 
Well said.


----------



## Haughty

ShinyW said:


> Yes.
> "It" is so many things.
> Well said.


Darn bunch of highbrows!   Just say “It rocks my world!”


----------



## JenJBS

Haughty said:


> Darn bunch of highbrows!   Just say “It rocks my world!”



It rocks my world!


----------



## Shelby33

Back to Nikki in cranberry


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> THANK YOU!!


OK I looked at color charts from Saphir, Tarrago, Kelly's and TRG and the closest was "winter white" by Kelly's in comparison with my WBW. I am pretty sure it's available on Amazon.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Back to Nikki in cranberry
> View attachment 4871835
> 
> View attachment 4871836



Beautiful color!    Beautiful pics!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful color!    Beautiful pics!


Thank you!


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Back to Nikki in cranberry
> View attachment 4871835
> 
> View attachment 4871836


Ok, now I'm convinced that I need a cranberry Nikki in my life.


----------



## samfalstaff

Skittle said:


> Ok, now I'm convinced that I need a cranberry Nikki in my life.


Me too, but this is the first cranberry nikki I've seen. Maybe not too many were made.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> OK I looked at color charts from Saphir, Tarrago, Kelly's and TRG and the closest was "winter white" by Kelly's in comparison with my WBW. I am pretty sure it's available on Amazon.


Awesome, thank you so much @Shelby33 !


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> Back to Nikki in cranberry
> View attachment 4871835
> 
> View attachment 4871836


WoW. 
What a knockout. In all regards.
Especially the deep deep colour. 
Loving the vibrant cranberry colour against the grey top.


----------



## sdkitty

ShinyW said:


> WoW.
> What a knockout. In all regards.
> Especially the deep deep colour.
> Loving the vibrant cranberry colour against the grey top.


I personally don't carry hobo style bags but that does look very pretty on you


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Back to Nikki in cranberry
> View attachment 4871835
> 
> View attachment 4871836


 This bag is everything!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> This bag is everything!


It's restored my faith in Nikkis!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I personally don't carry hobo style bags but that does look very pretty on you


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> WoW.
> What a knockout. In all regards.
> Especially the deep deep colour.
> Loving the vibrant cranberry colour against the grey top.


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

I took out wine Nikki and cleaned and conditioned a few times and it's looking and feeling much better. I may use it today, either that or emerald MAM so I took pictures of both.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I took out wine Nikki and cleaned and conditioned a few times and it's looking and feeling much better. I may use it today, either that or emerald MAM so I took pictures of both.
> View attachment 4872822
> View attachment 4872823


You can't go wrong either way...they're both so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> You can't go wrong either way...they're both so gorgeous!!!


If only this was my biggest problem!!


----------



## Shelby33

I went with neither bag. Cranberry it is, again.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I went with neither bag. Cranberry it is, again.
> View attachment 4873004


If only you could carry three bags at once...


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> If only you could carry three bags at once...


Hahahaha I know it's ridiculous!!


----------



## Shelby33

Noir Nikki


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> Noir Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4874152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874153


So gorgeous 1


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Noir Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4874152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874153



I’ve never seen a Nikki with long tassels. What a dream bag!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I’ve never seen a Nikki with long tassels. What a dream bag!


They don't, but I love tassels so I found a way to put them on haha


----------



## lightwave

jennalovesbags said:


> I’ve never seen a Nikki with long tassels. What a dream bag!


Yes it really is. What a great find!


----------



## Shelby33

lightwave said:


> Yes it really is. What a great find!


No lightwave it didn't come that way, you know how I am


----------



## Shelby33

This won't surprise anyone. I changed back to that damn cranberry Nikki I think I'm possessed. Or obsessed. Or something.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> This won't surprise anyone. I changed back to that damn cranberry Nikki I think I'm possessed. Or obsessed. Or something.
> View attachment 4874382



Well, it's easy to see why! It's a beautiful bag!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> This won't surprise anyone. I changed back to that damn cranberry Nikki I think I'm possessed. Or obsessed. Or something.
> View attachment 4874382


so maybe you'd be happy with that one bag 
I recall years ago carrying one bag for years until it got worn or I got tired of it...then getting a new one.....sometimes I miss those days


----------



## samfalstaff

Wine MAM


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> so maybe you'd be happy with that one bag
> I recall years ago carrying one bag for years until it got worn or I got tired of it...then getting a new one.....sometimes I miss those days


I used to only have one bag too. Sometimes I miss those days too!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I used to only have one bag too. Sometimes I miss those days too!


my first "expensive" bag was a Dooney Alto.  I carried it for maybe four years.  Even sent got it repaired (clasp) by Dooney at one point.


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> This won't surprise anyone. I changed back to that damn cranberry Nikki I think I'm possessed. Or obsessed. Or something.
> View attachment 4874382


No surprise at all. She is beatiful, no wonder you want her close to you.


----------



## Lct08

Happy National Handbag Day!

Wearing Mini MAC in black Croc embossed with an amazon bag strap.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Lct08 said:


> Happy National Handbag Day!
> 
> Wearing Mini MAC in black Croc embossed with an amazon bag strap.
> 
> View attachment 4874847
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874848


Love the bag!! Love the strap and it goes so well with the bag!! I’m going to have to check out amazon for some straps!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I used to only have one bag too. Sometimes I miss those days too!


Oh those days are long gone!  Ever since I joined TPF!  I don't want to think about the $$ I've spend on handbags these last 14-15 years....I think I would be !


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> my first "expensive" bag was a Dooney Alto.  I carried it for maybe four years.  Even sent got it repaired (clasp) by Dooney at one point.


My first expensive handbag was also a Dooney!! I don't remember the style but it was navy blue.


----------



## Shelby33

Teal Nikki today


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Teal Nikki today
> 
> View attachment 4875184


 goes with your vehicle


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> goes with your vehicle


This is my son's and it is a BLAST to drive! And he'd probably kill me if he knew his baby was on a forum about handbags!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> This is my son's and it is a BLAST to drive! And he'd probably kill me if he knew his baby was on a forum about handbags!!!


wasn't sure if it was a truck of SUV.  truck?  vintage?


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> This is my son's and it is a BLAST to drive! And he'd probably kill me if he knew his baby was on a forum about handbags!!!



He should realize it's an honor that you think his truck is a fitting backdrop for your beautiful bags!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> This is my son's and it is a BLAST to drive! And he'd probably kill me if he knew his baby was on a forum about handbags!!!


That's a cool looking truck...what year and make is it?  I love the flat paint job!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> wasn't sure if it was a truck of SUV.  truck?  vintage?


It's a 1986 military issued K5 Blazer, honestly don't know if it's vintage, I don't know much about them. All I know is other trucks try to race me almost every time I drive it.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It's a 1986 military issued K5 Blazer, honestly don't know if it's vintage, I don't know much about them. All I know is other trucks try to race me almost every time I drive it.


 probably original paint


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> My first expensive handbag was also a Dooney!! I don't remember the style but it was navy blue.



i remember hyperventilating when I paid $100 for my first, a Lucky Brand piece hobo.   In fact, i may rock this oldie today!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It's a 1986 military issued K5 Blazer, honestly don't know if it's vintage, I don't know much about them. All I know is other trucks try to race me almost every time I drive it.


And do you step on it??


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Oh those days are long gone!  Ever since I joined TPF!  I don't want to think about the $$ I've spend on handbags these last 14-15 years....I think I would be !


I know exactly what you mean! I used to have one bag -a Fossil - that I used everyday. Then I got bit by the bag bug.


----------



## samfalstaff

Wine MAM again


----------



## Denverite

Black Cat MAM


----------



## Shelby33

Cranberry Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> And do you step on it??


Who me???


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Emerald MAB


----------



## Shelby33

Looks like it might rain. Decided to use my SW MAB instead.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> This is my son's and it is a BLAST to drive! And he'd probably kill me if he knew his baby was on a forum about handbags!!!


sorry to go OT again but did you know Chevy is coming out with new Blazer in 2021?  I think the old ones were in high demand


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> sorry to go OT again but did you know Chevy is coming out with new Blazer in 2021?  I think the old ones were in high demand


No I didn't! I'll have to tell my son!! Thanks!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> No I didn't! I'll have to tell my son!! Thanks!







__





						2021 Chevy Blazer | Mid-Size Sporty SUV
					

Check out the 2021 Blazer with its bold, sophisticated design and performance & capability to match its a mid-size SUV that delivers style & substance.




					www.chevrolet.com


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2021 Chevy Blazer | Mid-Size Sporty SUV
> 
> 
> Check out the 2021 Blazer with its bold, sophisticated design and performance & capability to match its a mid-size SUV that delivers style & substance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chevrolet.com


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Love cross body bag today


----------



## Shelby33

Evergreen MAM


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Evergreen MAM
> View attachment 4877036
> View attachment 4877072


The leather on this bag is amazing!!  Such a cute kitty!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> The leather on this bag is amazing!!  Such a cute kitty!!!


Shhh she doesn't know she's a kitty so we're letting her believe that she's a dog. Our dog helped raise her when she was a tiny kitten. He must have told her that she's a dog or something.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Shhh she doesn't know she's a kitty so we're letting her believe that she's a dog. Our dog helped raise her when she was a tiny kitten. He must have told her that she's a dog or something.


I love it when cats are more like dogs!!!!!  I promise I won't say a word!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Shhh she doesn't know she's a kitty so we're letting her believe that she's a dog. Our dog helped raise her when she was a tiny kitten. He must have told her that she's a dog or something.


What does she do that resembles dogs? I have two cats that I wish acted more like dogs!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Evergreen MAM
> View attachment 4877036
> View attachment 4877072


It looks like she's claiming the bag as her own!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> What does she do that resembles dogs? I have two cats that I wish acted more like dogs!


but they're kitties 
each has it's own charms
My young kitties are playful and fun but they don't require as much attention as a dog.  works for us


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> but they're kitties
> each has it's own charms
> My young kitties are playful and fun but they don't require as much attention as a dog.  works for us


My cats run away at any sound so I only see them at mealtimes. They're also killing dozens of hummingbirds...a day. Not sure how they do it because hummingbirds are fast little suckers. My dogs just lie around and wag their tails. 
Yes, I have two cats AND two dogs AND two kids -->


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> My cats run away at any sound so I only see them at mealtimes. They're also killing dozens of hummingbirds...a day. Not sure how they do it because hummingbirds are fast little suckers. My dogs just lie around and wag their tails.
> Yes, I have two cats AND two dogs AND two kids -->


so you have inside/outside cats?
I used to let mine out in the morning and get them in before dark but now we're in a country property so my current cats are 100 percent indoor.  they like to watch birds but never try to door dart


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Evergreen MAM
> View attachment 4877036
> View attachment 4877072


you should maybe post this on the Animalicious subforum


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> so you have inside/outside cats?
> I used to let mine out in the morning and get them in before dark but now we're in a country property so my current cats are 100 percent indoor.  they like to watch birds but never try to door dart


Yes, they are outside during the day and we bring them in at night. We live by a large wildlife park so we have coyotes and mountain lions roaming about. The mountain lions are pretty rare, but we get them every so often.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Yes, they are outside during the day and we bring them in at night. We live by a large wildlife park so we have coyotes and mountain lions roaming about. The mountain lions are pretty rare, but we get them every so often.


we've only seen a couple of coyotes in two years but I'm sure they're arround here....we have open space on both sides of us
mountain lions...they would def be dangerous


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> It looks like she's claiming the bag as her own!


She does that with everything!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> What does she do that resembles dogs? I have two cats that I wish acted more like dogs!


Jumps on me, or tries to, when I'm standing up, patrols the house, gets all worked up when someone's at the door, begs for my food, etc. Her sister acts more like a cat.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Jumps on me, or tries to, when I'm standing up, patrols the house, gets all worked up when someone's at the door, begs for my food, etc. Her sister acts more like a cat.


we have one who loves to stalk us, try to get our ankles, etc.
But totally shy with strangers


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Evergreen MAM
> View attachment 4877036
> View attachment 4877072



Kitty does not seem overly impressed with the bag...     Cats...


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> we have one who loves to stalk us, try to get our ankles, etc.
> But totally shy with strangers



Which of your two does that? The boy or girl? I'm guessing the boy?


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Shhh she doesn't know she's a kitty so we're letting her believe that she's a dog. Our dog helped raise her when she was a tiny kitten. He must have told her that she's a dog or something.



When my boy cat was a baby his foster home had a dog. Kipling likes to play fetch...  In all other ways, he totally feline; but his foster brother taught him fetch.


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Which of your two does that? The boy or girl? I'm guessing the boy?


yes, the boy
he was the super shy one when we first got them...now he is more playful, more affectionate....full of personality....she is cute and playful but more aloof


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> When my boy cat was a baby his foster home had a dog. Kipling likes to play fetch...  In all other ways, he totally feline; but his foster brother taught him fetch.


cute!
mine like to chase toys but don't often bring them back


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> cute!
> mine like to chase toys but don't often bring them back



That's how my girl cat is, but she never brings them back. Same with cats I've had in the past. I'm glad things worked out with your kittens. I remember the first weeks were not easy. You worked so hard to win their trust, and were so patient. I'm happy to hear it's paid off.


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> That's how my girl cat is, but she never brings them back. Same with cats I've had in the past. I'm glad things worked out with your kittens. I remember the first weeks were not easy. You worked so hard to win their trust, and were so patient. I'm happy to hear it's paid off.


aww..thanks....I'm so glad we got them two months before lock-down
they really entertain us .....of course they are so skittish I live in fear of the day I have to put them in a carrier


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> aww..thanks....I'm so glad we got them two months before lock-down
> they really entertain us .....of course they are so skittish I live in fear of the day I have to put them in a carrier


Were they feral kittens?


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Were they feral kittens?


no, but I think they were from a hoarding situation....shelter said reason they were relinquished was "too many cats"
they're pretty good with us but don't like strangers and don't like being picked up.  they wont bite or scratch.  they just stiffen and don't like it


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> no, but I think they were from a hoarding situation....shelter said reason they were relinquished was "too many cats"
> they're pretty good with us but don't like strangers and don't like being picked up.  they wont bite or scratch.  they just stiffen and don't like it


One of my cats is like that too. Does not like to be picked up while the other just goes with it.


----------



## Lct08

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Love the bag!! Love the strap and it goes so well with the bag!! I’m going to have to check out amazon for some straps!!




Thank you Jeepgurl76!


----------



## Lct08

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Love the bag!! Love the strap and it goes so well with the bag!! I’m going to have to check out amazon for some straps!!




Yes! I highly recommend going to amazon for some of the bag straps. I think it's worth to look into. 

There are bag strap options with other designers but I find those expensive.


----------



## Antonia

Brown m/s MAB with blue and white stripes today


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> Brown m/s MAB with blue and white stripes today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878043
> View attachment 4878044


Another knockout look from a gorgeous lady!    
Love that bag!!!


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> Another knockout look from a gorgeous lady!
> Love that bag!!!


Thanks @RT1 !  I'm so glad I got this bag-the color goes with everything!!


----------



## Antonia

Berry MAB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Brown MAB


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Berry MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878890
> View attachment 4878891


nice - eggplant MAM?


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> nice - eggplant MAM?


It's called Berry.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Berry MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878890
> View attachment 4878891


I love this bag!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Devote tote


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I love this bag!!!!


Me too, thank you @Shelby33 !!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Berry MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878890
> View attachment 4878891



Thar berry color is TDF!        Love the jacket! Did I mention how stunning that berry color is???


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Thar berry color is TDF!        Love the jacket! Did I mention how stunning that berry color is???


I think berr berry is my favorite color!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Thar berry color is TDF!        Love the jacket! Did I mention how stunning that berry color is???





Shelby33 said:


> I think berr berry is my favorite color!


Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## Shelby33

I see everyone's beautiful MABs so I switched to SW black MAB. I'm easily influenced.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I see everyone's beautiful MABs so I switched to SW black MAB. I'm easily influenced.
> View attachment 4879116
> View attachment 4879118


So beautiful!  I can't wait to get mine back from Rago Bros. with my new handles!!!  It's been almost 2 weeks!


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Which of your two does that? The boy or girl? I'm guessing the boy?


my little girl did a slow blink at me yesterday....supposed to mean affection.  since she doesn't display affection any other way, I like that.  kinda pathetic huh?  but she's so cute - I tell her I love her anyway


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> my little girl did a slow blink at me yesterday....supposed to mean affection.  since she doesn't display affection any other way, I like that.  kinda pathetic huh?  but she's so cute - I tell her I love her anyway


One of my cats is like that too, very aloof and will give me the slow blink but otherwise only likes me of I'm feeding her. I had one cat, Marcie who was awesome, slept under the covers with me, very affectionate, but she died last year at 13. The two I have aren't like her. They're not even mine, someone asked me to take care of them for a few weeks.... 4 years ago.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> So beautiful!  I can't wait to get mine back from Rago Bros. with my new handles!!!  It's been almost 2 weeks!


How long did Anna's take?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> One of my cats is like that too, very aloof and will give me the slow blink but otherwise only likes me of I'm feeding her. I had one cat, Marcie who was awesome, slept under the covers with me, very affectionate, but she died last year at 13. The two I have aren't like her. They're not even mine, someone asked me to take care of them for a few weeks.... 4 years ago.


same here - last cat we had died at 15 or so....he was so sweet and docile.  you could do anything to him.  these two are adorable but they don't like being picked up.  he likes being petted and rolls over to seek attention all the time.  she just likes me for feeding and throwing toys for her.  she sits on DH's lap in the evening but we think it's just comfortable - not necessarily love....and she'll jump down at the drop of a hat


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> How long did Anna's take?


I'm not sure, she used someone in CA.  It was at least a week I think. They did tell me mine could be up to 2 weeks and it appears that's the case.  Tomorrow will be 2 weeks and I haven't heard from them yet.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I'm not sure, she used someone in CA.  It was at least a week I think. They did tell me mine could be up to 2 weeks and it appears that's the case.  Tomorrow will be 2 weeks and I haven't heard from them yet.


hopefully they'll do a good job
are they replacing the handles or repairing?
I sent a bag to RM for repairing the edgecoat on the handles.  they took a long time and did a crappy job


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Berry MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878890
> View attachment 4878891


Love!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I see everyone's beautiful MABs so I switched to SW black MAB. I'm easily influenced.
> View attachment 4879116
> View attachment 4879118


Love this! Such wonderful little wrinkles that only SW leather could provide!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> hopefully they'll do a good job
> are they replacing the handles or repairing?
> I sent a bag to RM for repairing the edgecoat on the handles.  they took a long time and did a crappy job


I hope so too!  They're replacing them...the other ones were really worn out plus it would have cost a lot more to repair.  Hopefully I will be happy with the results.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I'm not sure, she used someone in CA.  It was at least a week I think. They did tell me mine could be up to 2 weeks and it appears that's the case.  Tomorrow will be 2 weeks and I haven't heard from them yet.


Very excited to see this bag! I'm sure they will do a great job!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Love this! Such wonderful little wrinkles that only SW leather could provide!


I love the little wrinkles!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I hope so too!  They're replacing them...the other ones were really worn out plus it would have cost a lot more to repair.  Hopefully I will be happy with the results.


hope so
do you mind saying what it cost?
do you (or others you know) have experience with them?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I love the little wrinkles!


It's the only time we like wrinkles, right??


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> hope so
> do you mind saying what it cost?
> do you (or others you know) have experience with them?


Someone here recommended them.  It's $80 to replace them then I have to pay for shipping back to me, so $98.  To repair them would have been about $145.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Someone here recommended them.  It's $80 to replace them then I have to pay for shipping back to me, so $98.  To repair them would have been about $145.


wow, repair more expensive than replacement
hopefully they will turn out well


----------



## Shelby33

I forgot about this bag!!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> hope so
> do you mind saying what it cost?
> do you (or others you know) have experience with them?


Anna had her MAB repaired by them and they did a great job!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I forgot about this bag!!!
> View attachment 4879204


Is this a MAB or MAM?  Looks like a MAB....either way, it's so gorg!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I forgot about this bag!!!
> View attachment 4879204


How could you forget about this bag?!?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> How could you forget about this bag?!?


I blame moving haha


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Is this a MAB or MAM?  Looks like a MAB....either way, it's so gorg!!!


MAB!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Brown MAB out for late lunch.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Brown MAB out for late lunch.
> 
> View attachment 4879293


I love the leather on this one Carrie!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> MAB!


Wowzers!!  It's sooooo beautiful!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I blame moving haha


Yep! That'll do it. I just found some old handbags in a box in the garage. And I moved 6 years ago!! Luckily it was my vegan leather phase so they were still in good condition.


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Brown MAB out for late lunch.
> 
> View attachment 4879293


Love this brown leather and silver hardware combo!


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing my new faux leather Sandra pant by RM....and using my black newer MAB with short finished tassels.


----------



## laurenrr

Antonia said:


> Today I'm wearing my new faux leather Sandra pant by RM....and using my black newer MAB with short finished tassels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880087
> View attachment 4880088


Those look great on you!


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> Those look great on you!


Thank you @laurenrr


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Today I'm wearing my new faux leather Sandra pant by RM....and using my black newer MAB with short finished tassels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880087
> View attachment 4880088



Love those shoes!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Love those shoes!


Thanks @JenJBS !


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Today I'm wearing my new faux leather Sandra pant by RM....and using my black newer MAB with short finished tassels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880087
> View attachment 4880088


You look great!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> You look great!!


Thanks @Shelby33


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> You look great!!



She always does...


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> She always does...


Aww thanks


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Today I'm wearing my new faux leather Sandra pant by RM....and using my black newer MAB with short finished tassels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880087
> View attachment 4880088


Wow! Is this the bag with the great Black Cat-like leather?


----------



## Shelby33

K9


----------



## samfalstaff

I was fussing with this bag all morning that I decided to move in for the day. 
SW (I think) Black full-sized Nikki


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! Is this the bag with the great Black Cat-like leather?


YES!!! Very much like it!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I was fussing with this bag all morning that I decided to move in for the day.
> SW (I think) Black full-sized Nikki
> View attachment 4880291
> View attachment 4880292


WOW!!! So gorgeous!! I'm pretty sure this is stone wash leather...it has a lot of variations to it.  Anyone else want to chime in??


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> YES!!! Very much like it!!


Yep. I have a similar bag that is both beautiful and tough. I can throw it around without worrying too much about marring the leather.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> WOW!!! So gorgeous!! I'm pretty sure this is stone wash leather...it has a lot of variations to it.  Anyone else want to chime in??


Here's a side by side shot with the black Nikki I got from you. The one in question is on the right. The leathers are definitely different. The pebbled one is more spongey while the possibly SW one has a more silky feel to it. 

My husband just asked me why I have two identical bags, but these bags are so different. For one thing, the pebbled one has gold HW while the other has silver. THAT makes all the difference in the world!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Yep. I have a similar bag that is both beautiful and tough. I can throw it around without worrying too much about marring the leather.


Yes, I feel like this particular MAB is my 'workhorse' bag because it's so well made compared to the really old school bags which have some handle issues, nothing major but you know what I mean.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Here's a side by side shot with the black Nikki I got from you. The one in question is on the right. The leathers are definitely different. The pebbled one is more spongey while the possibly SW one has a more silky feel to it.
> 
> My husband just asked me why I have two identical bags, but these bags are so different. For one thing, the pebbled one has gold HW while the other has silver. THAT makes all the difference in the world!
> View attachment 4880293


Husbands are funny, aren't they??  They are so very different!!!


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> Brown m/s MAB with blue and white stripes today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878043
> View attachment 4878044


This has to be my very favorite of all your RM bags.   
The color is gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> This has to be my very favorite of all your RM bags.
> The color is gorgeous!


Thanks!!  It was $20 (on Poshmark) so it was a no brainer...but I also am impressed with the quality of the leather.  I'm glad I got it (even though I'm not really a siggy hardware fan).  It's almost like an aubergine color...it has purple undertones to it.  Very different!


----------



## samfalstaff

RT1 said:


> This has to be my very favorite of all your RM bags.
> The color is gorgeous!


I really like your new avatar!


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> K9
> View attachment 4880262


I wonder why it says K9. I guess today was really an off day for me.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Husbands are funny, aren't they??  They are so very different!!!


I know my two were just hysterical


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I was fussing with this bag all morning that I decided to move in for the day.
> SW (I think) Black full-sized Nikki
> View attachment 4880291
> View attachment 4880292


I LOVE the silver HW on this!!!! Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I wonder why it says K9. I guess today was really an off day for me.


I was wondering about that too. At least it's the weekend!!


Shelby33 said:


> I LOVE the silver HW on this!!!! Gorgeous bag!!


I fell in love with it all over again when I took it out. Can't go wrong with paisley lining!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I was wondering about that too. At least it's the weekend!!
> 
> I fell in love with it all over again when I took it out. Can't go wrong with paisley lining!


Definitely my favorite lining!!


----------



## Shelby33

GE MAB


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> GE MAB
> View attachment 4881021


I think this is my favorite bag of yours....I probably told you that many times,  lol!!  She photographs beautifully!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I think this is my favorite bag of yours....I probably told you that many times,  lol!!  She photographs beautifully!!!


Thanks! It's a great bag! It laughs at the rain, doesn't seem as big as my other MABs, has paisley lining and matches everything. I have never come across a leather like it, though your burgundy does look just like GE! I would love to find a GE Nikki now that I am getting along with them better. I think a GE Nikki would really be the perfect bag. 
I really cannot wait to see your GE!!


----------



## Shelby33

In the sun


Ha, my cats shadow is on there.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! It's a great bag! It laughs at the rain, doesn't seem as big as my other MABs, has paisley lining and matches everything. I have never come across a leather like it, though your burgundy does look just like GE! I would love to find a GE Nikki now that I am getting along with them better. I think a GE Nikki would really be the perfect bag.
> I really cannot wait to see your GE!!


It's truly perfect!  Yes, this leather is sooo durable!  Nothing can touch it!!  Hmmmm, I might have to switch into my Glazed Burgundy Nikki today!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I was wondering about that too. At least it's the weekend!!
> 
> I fell in love with it all over again when I took it out. Can't go wrong with paisley lining!


I didn't even know it was the weekend. I must be living in an alternate reality where I still have access to TPF.


----------



## Antonia

Glazed burgundy today!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Glazed burgundy today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881084


Wow that is a dead ringer for GE!


----------



## Shelby33

I switched into this bag again, because I love it. My GE is glaring at me.


----------



## Shelby33

But then I decided to use the bag that hadn't been used the longest. Glazed Cognac MAM.  
Unfortunately my son parked his BRIGHT yellow jeep where the truck that would have complimented the bag so nicely would normally be. I'm going to have to explain to him that the color of this jeep really doesn't compliment the color of most of my bags. I considered moving the trucks around but last time I did that it cost me 225.00 to repair the garage door.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Wow that is a dead ringer for GE!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I switched into this bag again, because I love it. My GE is glaring at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881183



Gorgeous bag!     Beautiful staging, as always!   I seriously need to find me a cranberry RM bag...


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> But then I decided to use the bag that hadn't been used the longest. Glazed Cognac MAM.
> Unfortunately my son parked his BRIGHT yellow jeep where the truck that would have complimented the bag so nicely would normally be. I'm going to have to explain to him that the color of this jeep really doesn't compliment the color of most of my bags. I considered moving the trucks around but last time I did that it cost me 225.00 to repair the garage door.
> View attachment 4881272



Looks like a perfect Fall bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> But then I decided to use the bag that hadn't been used the longest. Glazed Cognac MAM.
> Unfortunately my son parked his BRIGHT yellow jeep where the truck that would have complimented the bag so nicely would normally be. I'm going to have to explain to him that the color of this jeep really doesn't compliment the color of most of my bags. I considered moving the trucks around but last time I did that it cost me 225.00 to repair the garage door.
> View attachment 4881272


I’m sorry-all I noticed were those beautiful trees!


----------



## JenJBS

Purple Mini MAC arrived! Listed as Like New... Nope. Some minor scuffs on the leather and scratches on the metal feet. Why can't sellers just be honest??? And shipped in a large padded envelope, rather than a box - not even a dust bag to add a layer of protection. But good enough, and cheap enough, I'm keeping it. I do love the color!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I’m sorry-all I noticed were those beautiful trees!


The colors right now are amazing!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous bag!     Beautiful staging, as always!   I seriously need to find me a cranberry RM bag...


The cranberry leather is really amazing! If I see anything I will let you know!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Purple Mini MAC arrived! Listed as Like New... Nope. Some minor scuffs on the leather and scratches on the metal feet. Why can't sellers just be honest??? And shipped in a large padded envelope, rather than a box - not even a dust bag to add a layer of protection. But good enough, and cheap enough, I'm keeping it. I do love the color!
> 
> View attachment 4881428


Really pretty color!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> But then I decided to use the bag that hadn't been used the longest. Glazed Cognac MAM.
> Unfortunately my son parked his BRIGHT yellow jeep where the truck that would have complimented the bag so nicely would normally be. I'm going to have to explain to him that the color of this jeep really doesn't compliment the color of most of my bags. I considered moving the trucks around but last time I did that it cost me 225.00 to repair the garage door.
> View attachment 4881272


Wow, beautiful bag and beautiful trees!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> The cranberry leather is really amazing! If I see anything I will let you know!



Thank you, Shelby!   Much appreciated!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Really pretty color!!



Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Purple Mini MAC arrived! Listed as Like New... Nope. Some minor scuffs on the leather and scratches on the metal feet. Why can't sellers just be honest??? And shipped in a large padded envelope, rather than a box - not even a dust bag to add a layer of protection. But good enough, and cheap enough, I'm keeping it. I do love the color!
> 
> View attachment 4881428


Very nice! The gold and purple go so well together!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> The colors right now are amazing!


Our trees are just starting to turn, but not like this. I guess VT is known for its fall trees.


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Very nice! The gold and purple go so well together!



Thank you!     I usually prefer silver hardware, but completely agree that this purple needs that gold hardware. As you say, they go so well together.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!     I usually prefer silver hardware, but completely agree that this purple needs that gold hardware. As you say, they go so well together.


I know what you mean. I generally prefer silver hardware, but gold just goes so well with certain colors.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Purple Mini MAC arrived! Listed as Like New... Nope. Some minor scuffs on the leather and scratches on the metal feet. Why can't sellers just be honest??? And shipped in a large padded envelope, rather than a box - not even a dust bag to add a layer of protection. But good enough, and cheap enough, I'm keeping it. I do love the color!
> 
> View attachment 4881428


Omg, this is gorgeous!! Congrats @JenJBS !! Do you know the official name of the purple?   I would love to find a full size MAC in this color!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Omg, this is gorgeous!! Congrats @JenJBS !! Do you know the official name of the purple?   I would love to find a full size MAC in this color!!!



Thank you!  Sorry, but no idea what the official color name is. I messaged the seller to see if they know. Hopefully they respond. They might not, now they have their money. Or they may not remember. We'll see...


----------



## ShinyW

Antonia said:


> Glazed burgundy today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881084


oh my oh my.


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> I switched into this bag again, because I love it. My GE is glaring at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881183


Got to love a red bag it says so much.


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> Purple Mini MAC arrived! Listed as Like New... Nope. Some minor scuffs on the leather and scratches on the metal feet. Why can't sellers just be honest??? And shipped in a large padded envelope, rather than a box - not even a dust bag to add a layer of protection. But good enough, and cheap enough, I'm keeping it. I do love the color!
> 
> View attachment 4881428


Love this color!! What’s the name? Sorry the seller didnt disclose the damage, but if you love it and got it for a good price and you can overlook it then enjoy! 
Edit: I saw your post that you dont know the official color name.


----------



## JenJBS

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this color!! What’s the name? Sorry the seller didnt disclose the damage, but if you love it and got it for a good price and you can overlook it then enjoy!
> Edit: I saw your post that you dont know the official color name.



Thank you!   The color makes me happy.  I'll let you know if the seller replies.


----------



## samfalstaff

Not my bag, but my mom's middle school purple MAM. The leather is very soft and so sturdy. Yep, it's sitting on a hay bale. We visited the pumpkin patch today.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Not my bag, but my mom's middle school purple MAM. The leather is very soft and so sturdy. Yep, it's sitting on a hay bale. We visited the pumpkin patch today.
> View attachment 4882383


It almost looks... suede?


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> It almost looks... suede?


Yea, I was thinking it looks nubuck??


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Yea, I was thinking it looks nubuck??



Nope. It just has that distressed well-loved look and the leather feels very soft. I figured it was a good bag for my mom to segue into RM. Edit: meant to quote @jennalovesbags too.


----------



## Shelby33

SW Espresso MAM


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> SW Espresso MAM
> View attachment 4883886


GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> SW Espresso MAM
> View attachment 4883886



Beautiful Bag!    Love the staging!


----------



## laurenrr

My metallic honey mac


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> GORGEOUS!!!


Thanks! I don't know why I say thanks though, I didn't make it hahaha


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful Bag!    Love the staging!


Thanks! I went a little crazy with the houseplants haha


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! I don't know why I say thanks though, I didn't make it hahaha



But you had the excellent taste to buy it!   And it's habit to say Thanks when we hear a compliment.


----------



## Shelby33

Espresso MAM


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Espresso MAM
> View attachment 4884530


She's so gorgeous, she's on a pedestal!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Mattie


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Mattie


@Shelby33 and I are looking for a wine Mattie if you ever decide to sell this.....which is never,  lol!!


----------



## Antonia

GE Mattie   (flaps up for this pic)


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> GE Mattie   (flaps up for this pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884605


It really looks great! How does the GE compare to burgundy?


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Mattie



Such a beautiful color!      And those black cats guarding it are great!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It really looks great! How does the GE compare to burgundy?


Thanks!!  It's the same texture....although I will say that burgundy is slightly stiffer...maybe because it's newer and you can tell it wasn't used-it was basically a new bag so it hasn't really broken in yet.  At this rate, it's never going to be broken in because I switch out so often!!  Color wise, very close!  I'll try and do a side by side pic when I get home later...if there is still enough light to have it come out decent.  Otherwise, I'll do it Saturday!!  I'll photo all 3 glazed bags together too!  I think glazed is my favorite RM leather....more so than SW!!  It's just so unique and tough!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thanks!!  It's the same texture....although I will say that burgundy is slightly stiffer...maybe because it's newer and you can tell it wasn't used-it was basically a new bag so it hasn't really broken in yet.  At this rate, it's never going to be broken in because I switch out so often!!  Color wise, very close!  I'll try and do a side by side pic when I get home later...if there is still enough light to have it come out decent.  Otherwise, I'll do it Saturday!!  I'll photo all 3 glazed bags together too!  I think glazed is my favorite RM leather....more so than SW!!  It's just so unique and tough!!


I love the glazed too.


----------



## lightwave

Shelby33 said:


> Espresso MAM
> View attachment 4884530


Love it! That SW is gorgeous! As for the pedestal comment, yes, I think there should be a spotlight on it!! LOL!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> She's so gorgeous, she's on a pedestal!!


Hahaha, somehow I missed this comment! That's the pedastal I was standing on too!


----------



## Shelby33

lightwave said:


> Love it! That SW is gorgeous! As for the pedestal comment, yes, I think there should be a spotlight on it!! LOL!


Hahaha I will look for spotlight on Amazon!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Mattie


Stunning as always!


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> Hahaha, somehow I missed this comment! That's the pedastal I was standing on too!


And I was remembering all the times the other EMTs would say "You can't fix stupid" and thinking that if I broke my leg no way was I going to call an ambulance, then I was trying to think of what I could SAY happened... The things that go thru my head in 10 seconds are ridiculous. 
Like the time I cut my hand really badly on a can of Dinty Moore Beef Stew, but I wouldn't go to the hospital, until I got rid of the evidence, which was the can, because I told my husband that I made it from scratch every time. So I'm bleeding everywhere and wrapping the can in newspaper then putting it in a paper bag THEN putting it all in the trash... What an idiot! My kids still bring that up at every family dinner...


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thanks!!  It's the same texture....although I will say that burgundy is slightly stiffer...maybe because it's newer and you can tell it wasn't used-it was basically a new bag so it hasn't really broken in yet.  At this rate, it's never going to be broken in because I switch out so often!!  Color wise, very close!  I'll try and do a side by side pic when I get home later...if there is still enough light to have it come out decent.  Otherwise, I'll do it Saturday!!  I'll photo all 3 glazed bags together too!  I think glazed is my favorite RM leather....more so than SW!!  It's just so unique and tough!!


Sometimes I put stuff in the bag like big candles of cans of soup and hang it from the doorknob to break them in.


----------



## samfalstaff

Black MA hobo


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> And I was remembering all the times the other EMTs would say "You can't fix stupid" and thinking that if I broke my leg no way was I going to call an ambulance, then I was trying to think of what I could SAY happened... The things that go thru my head in 10 seconds are ridiculous.
> Like the time I cut my hand really badly on a can of Dinty Moore Beef Stew, but I wouldn't go to the hospital, until I got rid of the evidence, which was the can, because I told my husband that I made it from scratch every time. So I'm bleeding everywhere and wrapping the can in newspaper then putting it in a paper bag THEN putting it all in the trash... What an idiot! My kids still bring that up at every family dinner...



Grandpa loved Pumpkin Pie, but it's really only a thing in the fall. Mom made him one for his birthday, instead of a cake. She put one candle in the center... while the pie was still hot... The candle melted inside the pie. We had to cut the center tip off every slice of pie to cut off the wax. 35 years later, any time my Mom bakes a pumpkin pie my brother and I (ever so helpfully  ): "Remember not to put a candle in it while it's still hot."


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> And I was remembering all the times the other EMTs would say "You can't fix stupid" and thinking that if I broke my leg no way was I going to call an ambulance, then I was trying to think of what I could SAY happened... The things that go thru my head in 10 seconds are ridiculous.
> Like the time I cut my hand really badly on a can of Dinty Moore Beef Stew, but I wouldn't go to the hospital, until I got rid of the evidence, which was the can, because I told my husband that I made it from scratch every time. So I'm bleeding everywhere and wrapping the can in newspaper then putting it in a paper bag THEN putting it all in the trash... What an idiot! My kids still bring that up at every family dinner...


What a classic: "...made it from scratch..."


----------



## ShinyW

samfalstaff said:


> Black MA hobo
> View attachment 4884888


WoW

Love the play of light and shadow

The way she drapes. 

Hat a stunner


----------



## samfalstaff

ShinyW said:


> WoW
> 
> Love the play of light and shadow
> 
> The way she drapes.
> 
> Hat a stunner


Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> And I was remembering all the times the other EMTs would say "You can't fix stupid" and thinking that if I broke my leg no way was I going to call an ambulance, then I was trying to think of what I could SAY happened... The things that go thru my head in 10 seconds are ridiculous.
> Like the time I cut my hand really badly on a can of Dinty Moore Beef Stew, but I wouldn't go to the hospital, until I got rid of the evidence, which was the can, because I told my husband that I made it from scratch every time. So I'm bleeding everywhere and wrapping the can in newspaper then putting it in a paper bag THEN putting it all in the trash... What an idiot! My kids still bring that up at every family dinner...


That's a classic story!!!


----------



## Shelby33

SW Espresso MAM


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> SW Espresso MAM
> View attachment 4885814


I love all your nature pics!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> I love all your nature pics!!



+1


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I love all your nature pics!!


Thanks!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks!


how nice to have Autumn....we're still having hot weather here in So Cal


----------



## dolali

sdkitty said:


> how nice to have Autumn....we're still having hot weather here in So Cal



Same here in Texas! I am so ready for cooler days!


----------



## Shelby33

I really love this bag, everything about it is perfect.


----------



## Shelby33

dolali said:


> Same here in Texas! I am so ready for cooler days!


I really hate the heat, but the winters here will be long...


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I really hate the heat, but the winters here will be long...


yes, it's a tradeoff....after so many years in So Cal I don't think I'd like to live in a place that gets a lot of snow....a bit of snow would be nice


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4886640
> 
> I really love this bag, everything about it is perfect.


nice...and as usual, your staging beautiful


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> nice...and as usual, your staging beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Tgif!!   GE Mattie today!!


----------



## Antonia

@Shelby33,  I think I prefer the flaps up even though I said down the other day.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Tgif!!   GE Mattie today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886685


purple? you just get this one?


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> purple? you just get this one?


Espresso...yes, it arrived Tuesday from The Real Real.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Espresso...yes, it arrived Tuesday from The Real Real.


very nice
sturday leather, right?
personally I like flaps down....to each her own


----------



## laurenrr

Antonia said:


> Tgif!!   GE Mattie today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886685


Aaaaah i always wanted this one. Beautiful


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> Aaaaah i always wanted this one. Beautiful


Thank you!!  I really love it but I think it's because it's glazed leather....which I realized is my favorite RM leather!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> @Shelby33,  I think I prefer the flaps up even though I said down the other day.


I think if I had a Matinee like yours, or the black/blue, I'd flip them up too!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  I really love it but I think it's because it's glazed leather....which I realized is my favorite RM leather!!


How are you liking the matinee style?


----------



## samfalstaff

Brown MA Hobo (and dirty car seat)


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> How are you liking the matinee style?


I love it!!!  How are you liking the MA hobo??


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Brown MA Hobo (and dirty car seat)
> View attachment 4886767


I love the charm!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I love it!!!  How are you liking the MA hobo??


I love it! The leather is unbelievably soft and it's so effortless. Just toss over your shoulder and go. And it doesn't fall off the shoulder because the strap is wide with a longer strap drop.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I love it! The leather is unbelievably soft and it's so effortless. Just toss over your shoulder and go. And it doesn't fall off the shoulder because the strap is wide with a longer strap drop.


It's nice to see the MA hobo getting some love these days!  It's such a rare bag!! I feel the same as you!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Tgif!!   GE Mattie today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886685



Love those shoes!


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> @Shelby33,  I think I prefer the flaps up even though I said down the other day.




Flaps up for me too today!!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> Flaps up for me too today!!


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Not using this today, but took a picture anyway.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Not using this today, but took a picture anyway.
> View attachment 4886927


Beautiful!


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> Flaps up for me too today!!


Love it!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks! I am still using the espresso MAM, thank you I love it so much!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! I am still using the espresso MAM, thank you I love it so much!!


So glad you like it!


----------



## Shelby33

Espresso MAM


----------



## JenJBS

Mini MAC with oil slick hardware.


----------



## Shelby33

Outside


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Outside
> View attachment 4887702



Beautiful bag!   And your staging is always excellent!  All those pretty fall leaves...


----------



## Shelby33

Dark grey MAB


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> Dark grey MAB
> View attachment 4888806



Does this have the B&W floral lining? I'm wondering if the MAM I have is dark grey? I'm thinking it is..same hardware and looks to be the same leather!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Dark grey MAB
> View attachment 4888806


Is that gold or silver hardware?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Is that gold or silver hardware?


Silver!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> Does this have the B&W floral lining? I'm wondering if the MAM I have is dark grey? I'm thinking it is..same hardware and looks to be the same leather!


Yes B&W floral lining, silver HW.


----------



## Shelby33

Switched bag to espresso mam


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Switched bag to espresso mam
> View attachment 4888908


Gorgeous bag and view!!!! WOW!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Last day with my MA hobo.


----------



## RT1

Shelby33 said:


> Dark grey MAB
> View attachment 4888806


WOW....this color is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shelby33

RT1 said:


> WOW....this color is gorgeous!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Gorgeous bag and view!!!! WOW!!


Thank you!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Purple Nikki


----------



## Skittle

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Purple Nikki



Beautiful!!! I love purple!


----------



## Haughty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Purple Nikki


Sell.Me.This.Bag!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Purple Nikki


Perfect shade of purple!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Cranberry Nikki


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Cranberry Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889497



Beautiful kitty!  (The bag is gorgeous, too )


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Beautiful kitty!  (The bag is gorgeous, too )


She is a great cat. These people asked me to watch her and her sister until they could straighten their marriage out (I doubt the cats cared or noticed) so I agreed and never heard from them again. I think it's been 5 years.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Last day with my MA hobo.
> View attachment 4889002


Last day?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Cranberry Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889497


GORGEOUS!!!!  What a cute Kitty!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Last day?


Switching bags. With 30+ bags, it has to happen at some point.


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Purple Nikki



Beautiful color!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Cranberry Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889497


nice bag and oh the cute kitty


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> She is a great cat. These people asked me to watch her and her sister until they could straighten their marriage out (I doubt the cats cared or noticed) so I agreed and never heard from them again. I think it's been 5 years.


bless you for taking them.....I'm sure they appreciate it


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> bless you for taking them.....I'm sure they appreciate it


They're good girls, not mischievous like my girl Marcie was, I miss her...


----------



## Skittle

Brown (chocolate?) Nikki candy cane lining from Japan.


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Brown (chocolate ?) Nikki candy cane lining from Japan.
> 
> View attachment 4889606
> View attachment 4889607
> View attachment 4889608


That is GORGEOUS and Chocolate!!!


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> That is GORGEOUS and Chocolate!!!



Thank you, Shelby, I appreciate your knowledge! 

I wasn't sure what was the color name. The leather is pebbly, but not very uniform and it scratches easily. I am guessing it's lamb, maybe?

This is the bag that received the leather honey treatment and spent a lot of time in the garage, drying. This is the reason I am so late in showing her. The black streaks finally went away after 1 week.

I also washed the lining, because there was a musty smell, but at least there was no color bleeding from the leather this time .


----------



## samfalstaff

Skittle said:


> Brown (chocolate ?) Nikki candy cane lining from Japan.
> 
> View attachment 4889606
> View attachment 4889607
> View attachment 4889608


Beautiful! I don't remember this one!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Thank you, Shelby, I appreciate your knowledge!
> 
> I wasn't sure what was the color name. The leather is pebbly, but not very uniform and it scratches easily. I am guessing it's lamb, maybe?
> 
> This is the bag that received the leather honey treatment and spent a lot of time in the garage, drying. This is the reason I am so late in showing her. The black streaks finally went away after 1 week.
> 
> I also washed the lining, because there was a musty smell, but at least there was no color bleeding from the leather this time .


It looks great. Chocolate does scratch easily but you can usually rub the scratch out with your finger!


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> Brown (chocolate?) Nikki candy cane lining from Japan.
> 
> View attachment 4889606
> View attachment 4889607
> View attachment 4889608


This is beautiful!  I think this is the same leather as Carrie's MAB with CC lining!!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Cranberry Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889497


everything about this photo is gorgeous. your home looks so warm and inviting.


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> everything about this photo is gorgeous. your home looks so warm and inviting.


Thank you Lauren! That means a lot to me because we've only been here a month and trying hard to make it a home and not just a house!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you Lauren! That means a lot to me because we've only been here a month and trying hard to make it a home and not just a house!


She's right, it's so cozy looking!!  Love everything!!


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> Switched bag to espresso mam
> View attachment 4888908


Goodness gracious me.
What a knockout.


Jeepgurl76 said:


> Purple Nikki


Love it.


----------



## Antonia

My Roadie showed up today.... I love it so much!!   I can't believe how long it took me to get one of these!  Anyone else have this?   What do you think about it ??  It's more comfortable than the Love cross body because it conforms to your body!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> My Roadie showed up today.... I love it so much!!   I can't believe how long it took me to get one of these!  Anyone else have this?   What do you think about it ??  It's more comfortable than the Love cross body because it conforms to your body!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889763
> View attachment 4889764
> View attachment 4889765


looks good on you....smaller than your other bags but still not tiny


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> looks good on you....smaller than your other bags but still not tiny


Thanks @sdkitty !!  It's a great size!!


----------



## Antonia

Front, back and inside


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> She's right, it's so cozy looking!!  Love everything!!


Thank you Antonia!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> My Roadie showed up today.... I love it so much!!   I can't believe how long it took me to get one of these!  Anyone else have this?   What do you think about it ??  It's more comfortable than the Love cross body because it conforms to your body!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889763
> View attachment 4889764
> View attachment 4889765



Looks great on you!  Congratulations!


----------



## Haughty

Shelby, you little fount of knowledge!

i gotta ask.   You know so much about all these RM bags and are everyone’s go to person.   Did you gain all your knowledge just from reading all the threads on this forum?


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Looks great on you!  Congratulations!


Thank you @JenJBS !!


----------



## Antonia

Roadie


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> My Roadie showed up today.... I love it so much!!   I can't believe how long it took me to get one of these!  Anyone else have this?   What do you think about it ??  It's more comfortable than the Love cross body because it conforms to your body!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889763
> View attachment 4889764
> View attachment 4889765


My friend has one, she loves hers! It looks great on you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Roadie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890191
> View attachment 4890192


You look awesome! The boots are the cherry on top!


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Shelby, you little fount of knowledge!
> 
> i gotta ask.   You know so much about all these RM bags and are everyone’s go to person.   Did you gain all your knowledge just from reading all the threads on this forum?


Yes I swear I've read every thread going back to 06 multiple times, so it's just that and my experience with my own bags. Kinda sad if you think about it haha


----------



## Shelby33

Resort evergreen MAM


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yes I swear I've read every thread going back to 06 multiple times, so it's just that and my experience with my own bags. Kinda sad if you think about it haha


NOOO. Not sad at all. It's research! I bet many of the authenticators on tpf have the same background.


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Resort evergreen MAM
> View attachment 4890384



What a gorgeous green color!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> What a gorgeous green color!


I love this bag, I need to use it more. It has paisley lining.. I had a resort MAB in night blue and one of my cats destroyed the front pocket! Really miss that one..


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> My friend has one, she loves hers! It looks great on you!





samfalstaff said:


> You look awesome! The boots are the cherry on top!


Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yes I swear I've read every thread going back to 06 multiple times, so it's just that and my experience with my own bags. Kinda sad if you think about it haha


This is why you're our go to RM guru!!!


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> Yes I swear I've read every thread going back to 06 multiple times, so it's just that and my experience with my own bags. Kinda sad if you think about it haha



There is SO MUCH info on this forum!! I'm reading the 'Mattie Lovers Unite' thread and on page 70 of 106....it's taken days lol


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> There is SO MUCH info on this forum!! I'm reading the 'Mattie Lovers Unite' thread and on page 70 of 106....it's taken days lol


The most frustrating thing about the old threads is that some pictures are no longer available.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Dark Grey Mattie


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Dark Grey Mattie


pretty but looks blue


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> pretty but looks blue


It does but it’s just  the camera and lighting.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Dark Grey Mattie


I have this one and I love it! The leather is so soft, it's weird but it's thicker and softer than the leather on my DG MAB.


----------



## Shelby33

Ocean MAM


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Ocean MAM
> View attachment 4891221


LOVE!


----------



## samfalstaff

Brown (maybe chocolate) Nikki


----------



## Denverite

samfalstaff said:


> The most frustrating thing about the old threads is that some pictures are no longer available.



Ugh I know! It’s such a treat coming across the posts with multiple pictures that are still available


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Brown (maybe chocolate) Nikki
> View attachment 4891327
> View attachment 4891328


Pretty sure this is chocolate, what great leather!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Pretty sure this is chocolate, what great leather!!!


Great leather! Very soft and supple.


----------



## Shelby33

Espresso MAM


----------



## samfalstaff

Chocolate Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Green Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Off white MAM with CC lining today


----------



## Shelby33

loop


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4893020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893020


What a cool pic!!!!  It looks like a painting!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> What a cool pic!!!!  It looks like a painting!!


I painted it! 

Just kidding hahaha just an effect I didn't know my camera had.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Off white MAM with CC lining today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892996


Love that jacket!! I did end up buying one of those cozy jackets like you have to!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I painted it!
> 
> Just kidding hahaha just an effect I didn't know my camera had.


I love your humor @Shelby33 !!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Love that jacket!! I did end up buying one of those cozy jackets like you have to!


Oh good!!! The BB Dakota brown one?  I love those faux fur cozy jackets!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh good!!! The BB Dakota brown one?  I love those faux fur cozy jackets!!


Yes, but I couldn't find one by that designer in two minutes so I ordered one that looked like it from Amazon. I'm so impatient. I keep writing inpatient. Maybe I should be. 
So far I am not so into shoes but you're starting to sway me there too. Bad influence!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4893020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893020



Great painting effect, and always love a Feline Fotobomb.    Pretty Kitty!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Great painting effect, and always love a Feline Fotobomb.    Pretty Kitty!


She had just been play fighting with her sister, I wanted to get a picture of that but the other one ran away!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> She had just been play fighting with her sister, I wanted to get a picture of that but the other one ran away!


I know....just when our two get together in a perfect "pose" they move before I can get the shot.....of they look the other way


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> I know....just when our two get together in a perfect "pose" they move before I can get the shot.....of they look the other way



Yep. Cats...


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Green Nikki


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Green Nikki


Beautiful green!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4893020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893020


She looks like she's about to pounce on that bag. Or climb into it. That's what my cat would do.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> She looks like she's about to pounce on that bag. Or climb into it. That's what my cat would do.


She was just mad because she lost a fight with her sister.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Green Nikki


I think that is Envy?


----------



## Shelby33

A pretty boring picture


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> A pretty boring picture
> View attachment 4895101


is this your new one?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> is this your new one?


Yes. Got off my ass and got a better picture outside.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes. Got off my ass and got a better picture outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895189


really doesn't look like patent leathere here.  lovely


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> really doesn't look like patent leathere here.  lovely


It really doesn't. It looks more like a light glaze IMO.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> A pretty boring picture
> View attachment 4895101


Nothing boring about this purple!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yes. Got off my ass and got a better picture outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895189


Okay, that is a better picture!


----------



## samfalstaff

Yesterday
Chocolate Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Black Nikki


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> Black Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895970


Oh so lovely!  The shoes, are those RM as well?


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4896154



A work of art! 

Your pictures made me buy the purple Nikki from the Canadian Poshmark site. I hope I am not going to regret it!


----------



## Antonia

IntheOcean said:


> Oh so lovely!  The shoes, are those RM as well?


Hi, thanks!  No, they're Kurt Geiger.


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> A work of art!
> 
> Your pictures made me buy the purple Nikki from the Canadian Poshmark site. I hope I am not going to regret it!


Oh that's a lot of responsibility on me haha! I hope you love it!


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Oh that's a lot of responsibility on me haha! I hope you love it!



Well, I love purple, so at least I am sure I will love the color.


----------



## laurenrr

Skittle said:


> A work of art!
> 
> Your pictures made me buy the purple Nikki from the Canadian Poshmark site. I hope I am not going to regret it!


Lucky you! I was eyeing that one too lol, glad you got it!!


----------



## Skittle

laurenrr said:


> Lucky you! I was eyeing that one too lol, glad you got it!!



We'll see how lucky I am when I receive it. It's a very risky purchase since I cannot return it, because I had to use a mail forwarding service.


----------



## laurenrr

Skittle said:


> We'll see how lucky I am when I receive it. It's a very risky purchase since I cannot return it, because I had to use a mail forwarding service.


It looked to be in good shape and Shelby's is beautiful! I think you'll be very happy!


----------



## Skittle

laurenrr said:


> It looked to be in good shape and Shelby's is beautiful! I think you'll be very happy!



Thank you, I hope so!! 

I'll post pictures when I'll receive it.


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Thank you, I hope so!!
> 
> I'll post pictures when I'll receive it.


Did I tell you guys mine was thrown in a Walmart bag in a too small box?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Did I tell you guys mine was thrown in a Walmart bag in a too small box?


Unbelievable! Especially with patent leather!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Did I tell you guys mine was thrown in a Walmart bag in a too small box?


And honestly, i like to feel i am getting something nice-i do not want my bag to arrive in a walmart bag


----------



## Shelby33

Noir Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> And honestly, i like to feel i am getting something nice-i do not want my bag to arrive in a walmart bag


I know, I was really surprised. Luckily everything was fine but if it was summer and hot I don't know how it would have been...


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Noir Nikki
> View attachment 4896746


aww kitty is a bag lover
when I went to the shelter to adopt my cats, my little girl sat on my bag....good thing she sold herself because boy wouldn't come out of the condo


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Noir Nikki
> View attachment 4896746



Great pic! Your kitty is beautiful!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Noir Nikki
> View attachment 4896746


Awww, so cute!!!


----------



## Skittle

Green (leaf?) Nikki today.


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> Green (leaf?) Nikki today.
> 
> View attachment 4896869
> View attachment 4896882


Oh my!!! I think this is one of the prettiest greens I've seen!!!  The leather looks fab!! Does this have blue/white stripe or the grey/white thin stripe lining?


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Noir Nikki
> View attachment 4896746



Very interesting leather pebbling on your Noir! I love it!


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> Oh my!!! I think this is one of the prettiest greens I've seen!!!  The leather looks fab!! Does this have blue/white stripe or the grey/white thin stripe lining?



The grey/white stripe lining. It's a beautiful leaf green, and the leather is very very soft and matte and it drapes beautifully.


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> The grey/white stripe lining. It's a beautiful leaf green, and the leather is very very soft and matte and it drapes beautifully.


I'm completely smitten and jealous!!


----------



## JenJBS

Skittle said:


> Green (leaf?) Nikki today.
> 
> View attachment 4896869
> View attachment 4896882



That is a fantastic green!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I'm completely smitten and jealous!!


Me too! I feel like I've seen this bag somewhere on posh or ebay. Maybe this is the bag. Did you get it recently?


----------



## Skittle

samfalstaff said:


> Me too! I feel like I've seen this bag somewhere on posh or ebay. Maybe this is the bag. Did you get it recently?



Yes, a few weeks ago on ebay. But I think that there was one on Poshmark recently as well.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Skittle said:


> Green (leaf?) Nikki today.
> 
> View attachment 4896869
> View attachment 4896882


Ooo this is a fantastic green


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Very interesting leather pebbling on your Noir! I love it!


Thanks! I actually had to go out so ended up changing to my Linea Pelle.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Great pic! Your kitty is beautiful!


She is a love! Unlike her condescending sister!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> aww kitty is a bag lover
> when I went to the shelter to adopt my cats, my little girl sat on my bag....good thing she sold herself because boy wouldn't come out of the condo


Yeah, being in shelters is sometimes scary for them!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yeah, being in shelters is sometimes scary for them!


he was very much a scardey cat when we got him him too....now he is a happy, playful kitty but sister is still braver than him.  today I had the little vacuum out.  she backed up and watched it.  he ran for his life


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4897641


OMG, this makes me want one of these even more than I already do!!  Did this come with long tassels or did you put those on there?  I thought the BC bags had the shorter finished tassels??  Either way, this bag is GORG!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG, this makes me want one of these even more than I already do!!  Did this come with long tassels or did you put those on there?  I thought the BC bags had the shorter finished tassels??  Either way, this bag is GORG!!!


It comes with short finished tassels but I like the long ones!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It comes with short finished tassels but I like the long ones!


Me too...I actually like it better!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Me too...I actually like it better!!!


They're addictive!


----------



## RT1

You guys are such a bad influence on me.     
Now, I'm searching constantly for some of these bags.


----------



## Skittle

RT1 said:


> You guys are such a bad influence on me.
> Now, I'm searching constantly for some of these bags.



Me too!!! And that's why they are so hard to find these days!


----------



## sdkitty

new MAB with kitty


----------



## Skittle

sdkitty said:


> new MAB with kitty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897982



They are both beautiful!!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> new MAB with kitty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897982


How are you liking your MAB? 
Your cat looks so nice. Mine begged to come in my room today, threw up in it, and ran out.


----------



## sdkitty

Skittle said:


> They are both beautiful!!!


thanks


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> new MAB with kitty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897982


Both are beautiful!!!


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> new MAB with kitty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897982



Kitty has excellent taste in purses! That your girl or boy?


----------



## RT1

Shelby33 said:


> How are you liking your MAB?
> Your cat looks so nice. *Mine begged to come in my room today, threw up in it, and ran out.*


Oh, so I'm not the only one with that problem, huh???


----------



## Shelby33

RT1 said:


> Oh, so I'm not the only one with that problem, huh???


Oh you are so not alone!!!


----------



## RT1

I have 3, all girls.
One goes outside during the day and comes in at night.
The other two stay inside at all times.

Well, the in and outer will eat her food in the morning and I have to immediately let her out, otherwise she'll just lay in her bed, wait until I leave the living room, and then throw up her food.

As long as I'm in the room, nothing happens.  
She waits patiently until I walk out and then away she goes.


----------



## Shelby33

RT1 said:


> I have 3, all girls.
> One goes outside during the day and comes in at night.
> The other two stay inside at all times.
> 
> Well, the in and outer will eat her food in the morning and I have to immediately let her out, otherwise she'll just lay in her bed, wait until I leave the living room, and then throw up her food.
> 
> As long as I'm in the room, nothing happens.
> She waits patiently until I walk out and then away she goes.


Well that's how it is with this girl, I usually put a little butter in her food every week but I guess I forgot?


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Kitty has excellent taste in purses! That your girl or boy?


big boy


----------



## Antonia

MA hobo today


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> MA hobo today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898284
> View attachment 4898285


Love the bag, LOVE your jeans!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Navy mini nikki


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Love the bag, LOVE your jeans!!!


Thanks @Shelby33 !  I feel like a rocker in these-lol!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Navy mini nikki
> View attachment 4898289


This is stunning!!! Also, I absolutely love that unique picture frame!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> This is stunning!!! Also, I absolutely love that unique picture frame!!!!!


Oh it's not really a frame, just a broken piece of brick and cement I found, I guess it is a frame now!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thanks @Shelby33 !  I feel like a rocker in these-lol!


You're totally a rocker!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh it's not really a frame, just a broken piece of brick and cement I found, I guess it is a frame now!


I thought maybe one of the kids made it for you??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I thought maybe one of the kids made it for you??


No, they only make messes....


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Well that's how it is with this girl, I usually put a little butter in her food every week but I guess I forgot?


what is the butter for? hairballs?
I give my boy a tsp of canned pumpkin in his canned food every night.  he occasionally hacks like crazy with a hairball and will not take Laxatone, which always helped with my other cats.  the pumpkin seems to help.  the hacking only happens rarely and I don't think he's ever thrown up.


----------



## RT1

Shelby33 said:


> You're totally a rocker!


 Shelby, you and Antonia are both* ROCKERS *in my view!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> MA hobo today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898284
> View attachment 4898285


jeans must be RM?


----------



## Shelby33

RT1 said:


> Shelby, you and Antonia are both* ROCKERS *in my view!!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> what is the butter for? hairballs?
> I give my boy a tsp of canned pumpkin in his canned food every night.  he occasionally hacks like crazy with a hairball and will not take Laxatone, which always helped with my other cats.  the pumpkin seems to help.  the hacking only happens rarely and I don't think he's ever thrown up.


I don't know, she never really has hairballs, it just helps. She does have long hair though.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I don't know, she never really has hairballs, it just helps. She does have long hair though.


my cats never threw up dry hairballs but they would generally hack and come up with liquid with some hair.....if your kitty is throwing up food then maybe it's a different issue....


----------



## RT1

sdkitty said:


> my cats never threw up dry hairballs but they would generally hack and come up with liquid with some hair.....if your kitty is throwing up food then maybe it's a different issue....



Yep, happened to me again just now....the in and out cat was let in, fed, and I came to get on the forum and Surprise!!!, she did her usual vomit and run.     
I'm gonna' have to ask my Vet about this.


----------



## sdkitty

RT1 said:


> Yep, happened to me again just now....the in and out cat was let in, fed, and I came to get on the forum and Surprise!!!, she did her usual vomit and run.
> I'm gonna' have to ask my Vet about this.


hate cleaning up cat vomit.  our other house had wall to wall carpet so it was really a pain


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> jeans must be RM?


No, they're Citizens of Humanity.  I only have one clothing item from RM and it's the faux leather pants I bought last month.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> No, they're Citizens of Humanity.  I only have one clothing item from RM and it's the faux leather pants I bought last month.


studs remind me of the studs on the RM supernova MAM I used to have


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> my cats never threw up dry hairballs but they would generally hack and come up with liquid with some hair.....if your kitty is throwing up food then maybe it's a different issue....


Vet says she's fine, I brush her, I think it's because she drinks SO MUCH water at once!


----------



## RT1

sdkitty said:


> *hate cleaning up cat vomit. * our other house had wall to wall carpet so it was really a pain


Me too!   
Thankfully, my house has hardwood floors...but, I've gotta' get it up quickly.


----------



## Shelby33

I keep switching back to this..


----------



## sdkitty

RT1 said:


> Me too!
> Thankfully, my house has hardwood floors...but, I've gotta' get it up quickly.


right - or you could have a stain on the floor
fortunately the cats we have now rarely vomit.....girl hasn't at all yet.  but when we had cats who did, DH would hear them hacking a let me know. I would try to get to them with the laxatone before they threw up or to put a newspaper in front of them or something but often I was too late.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I keep switching back to this..
> View attachment 4898372


I don't blame you....she's a gorgeous shade of purple!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I keep switching back to this..
> View attachment 4898372


looks so supple and great staging as usual


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> looks so supple and great staging as usual


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I don't blame you....she's a gorgeous shade of purple!!


Yeah the navy just.. 
I needed a pick-me-up! Maybe I should use the cranberry!


----------



## Shelby33

RT1 said:


> Me too!
> Thankfully, my house has hardwood floors...but, I've gotta' get it up quickly.


Well I am always tempted to throw a paper towel over it and let someone else deal with it... But that would be wrong...


----------



## Shelby33

RT1 said:


> Me too!
> Thankfully, my house has hardwood floors...but, I've gotta' get it up quickly.


Our house has either hardwood or slate, and we don't have any rugs except for a few small ones in the bedroom. I don't miss them at all, because I hate vacuuming.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Well I am always tempted to throw a paper towel over it and let someone else deal with it... But that would be wrong...


LOL....that is exactly what my DH used to do when our cats threw up


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Our house has either hardwood or slate, and we don't have any rugs except for a few small ones in the bedroom. I don't miss them at all, because I hate vacuuming.



We custom built our house and requested tile floors in the whole house in honor of our 19 year old cat. We do have a rug in the living room, though, so of course she vomits 80% of the time on the (off white) rug. Then 10% of the other times she vomits on the bed. 

We know the reason of her vomiting, though: several years ago it was hyperthyroidism, then cancer, and lately it's been because of her kidneys. And I need to edit to add that she is actually ok right now, her cancer is in remission, and since my husband works from home now she is very happy cuddling with him every day.


----------



## Skittle

Glazed burgundy Nikki today.


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> We custom built our house and requested tile floors in the whole house in honor of our 19 year old cat. We do have a rug in the living room, though, so of course she vomits 80% of the time on the (off white) rug. Then 10% of the other times she vomits on the bed.
> 
> We know the reason of her vomiting, though: several years ago it was hyperthyroidism, then cancer, and lately it's been because of her kidneys.


Oh jeez, poor kitty has had a tough road! I'm sorry to hear that, I lost one of mine to cancer last year, she was 13 and MY cat. It's so hard when they are struggling. Best wishes to her


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> LOL....that is exactly what my DH used to do when our cats threw up


Oh well that's a guy for you! (sometimes)


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Oh well that's a guy for you! (sometimes)


yes, at times like that, the cats are mine
but when it comes to lap sitting, that's different


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I keep switching back to this..
> View attachment 4898372



I completely understand why. It's a fabulous bag!         Beautiful staging/pic, as always!


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Oh jeez, poor kitty has had a tough road! I'm sorry to hear that, I lost one of mine to cancer last year, she was 13 and MY cat. It's so hard when they are struggling. Best wishes to her



Thank you for the wishes! . And I am sorry for your loss, it's never easy.


----------



## sdkitty

Skittle said:


> We custom built our house and requested tile floors in the whole house in honor of our 19 year old cat. We do have a rug in the living room, though, so of course she vomits 80% of the time on the (off white) rug. Then 10% of the other times she vomits on the bed.
> 
> We know the reason of her vomiting, though: several years ago it was hyperthyroidism, then cancer, and lately it's been because of her kidneys. And I need to edit to add that she is actually ok right now, her cancer is in remission, and since my husband works from home now she is very happy cuddling with him every day.


aww, getting old sucks for cats as well as for us
she's lucky to have you and your DH to care for and love her


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Oh jeez, poor kitty has had a tough road! I'm sorry to hear that, I lost one of mine to cancer last year, she was 13 and MY cat. It's so hard when they are struggling. Best wishes to her


so sorry for your loss.  but when it comes right down to it, even though some of our cats love one family member more than another, it's always painful when any of them go.  and I always question whether I've done the right thing.  our last two were euthanized and it's just so so sad.  but we can't have them suffer.


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> Glazed burgundy Nikki today.
> 
> View attachment 4898481
> View attachment 4898482


TWINS!!!! Isn't this bag simply amazing?  Your pics are awesome!!


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> TWINS!!!! Isn't this bag simply amazing?  Your pics are awesome!!



Well, it was you who convinced me to buy it, with your gorgeous pictures!

Yes, I love it, and I am so happy to finally take her out!


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> Well, it was you who convinced me to buy it, with your gorgeous pictures!
> 
> Yes, I love it, and I am so happy to finally take her out!


Aww, thanks!!! I think this is the first time seeing it from you, is that right?  I have 3 Nikki's and if I could only keep one, it would be this one!!  I love it more than my wine Nikki!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> I completely understand why. It's a fabulous bag!         Beautiful staging/pic, as always!


Thank you


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> Aww, thanks!!! I think this is the first time seeing it from you, is that right?  I have 3 Nikki's and if I could only keep one, it would be this one!!  I love it more than my wine Nikki!



Yes, it's the first time. I usually clean and condition any pre-owned bag I buy, but I messed up big time with this one. I think I mentioned previously that when I washed the lining the color bled out from all the leather accents inside . So I've been trying to fix that, but I only have time on weekends. The lining is still a little pink on top, but I gave up for now on trying to make it perfect and I decided to enjoy it!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> so sorry for your loss.  but when it comes right down to it, even though some of our cats love one family member more than another, it's always painful when any of them go.  and I always question whether I've done the right thing.  our last two were euthanized and it's just so so sad.  but we can't have them suffer.


Yeah Marcie was euthanized... They gave her a shot that would stop the pain for 36 hours so I did get one last night with her.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yeah Marcie was euthanized... They gave her a shot that would stop the pain for 36 hours so I did get one last night with her.


same with my sammy....vet told me he was suffering.  I took him home, gave him treats, let him outside and brought him back next day....so sad


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> same with my sammy....vet told me he was suffering.  I took him home, gave him treats, let him outside and brought him back next day....so sad


The thing that really made me cry was, when I got there they lit a candle, and put it a sign next to it that said "If this candle is burning, someone is saying goodbye to their beloved pet. Please be respectful."
They sent a sympathy card too, signed by the whole staff. Really nice people.


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Glazed burgundy Nikki today.
> 
> View attachment 4898481
> View attachment 4898482


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Aww, thanks!!! I think this is the first time seeing it from you, is that right?  I have 3 Nikki's and if I could only keep one, it would be this one!!  I love it more than my wine Nikki!





Antonia said:


> Aww, thanks!!! I think this is the first time seeing it from you, is that right?  I have 3 Nikki's and if I could only keep one, it would be this one!!  I love it more than my wine Nikki!


Yup!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> The thing that really made me cry was, when I got there they lit a candle, and put it a sign next to it that said "If this candle is burning, someone is saying goodbye to their beloved pet. Please be respectful."
> They sent a sympathy card too, signed by the whole staff. Really nice people.


some places (and some staff/vets) do this much better than others...good you got one that did it right


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4897641



I love black cat so much! But why do mine have short tassels and yours has long!?!?!? I had no idea!
ETA: Clearly I should've kept reading further lol. How did you attach those with the rings at the end though?


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> The thing that really made me cry was, when I got there they lit a candle, and put it a sign next to it that said "If this candle is burning, someone is saying goodbye to their beloved pet. Please be respectful."
> They sent a sympathy card too, signed by the whole staff. Really nice people.



This made me tear up just reading it!  We had to say goodbye to my beloved dog last month and it's the absolute worst. DH is gone for the weekend and this is my first real alone time since and it's incredibly hard! Animals take such a piece of us with them.


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> I love black cat so much! But why do mine have short tassels and yours has long!?!?!? I had no idea!
> ETA: Clearly I should've kept reading further lol. How did you attach those with the rings at the end though?


It came with short tassels, but I put these on!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> I love black cat so much! But why do mine have short tassels and yours has long!?!?!? I had no idea!
> ETA: Clearly I should've kept reading further lol. How did you attach those with the rings at the end though?


Oh I fold the tassel in half, I put the end without rings thru the zipper pull, make a loop, and put the end with the rings thru the middle of the loop.


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I fold the tassel in half, I put the end without rings thru the zipper pull, make a loop, and put the end with the rings thru the middle of the loop.



Seems easy enough!!! My kitten chewed off an end of a finished tassel (grrrrr!!!!) and I was debating about swapping the zipper one with the front pocket one so it's not so noticeable.


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> Seems easy enough!!! My kitten chewed off an end of a finished tassel (grrrrr!!!!) and I was debating about swapping the zipper one with the front pocket one so it's not so noticeable.


Oh cats can be little devils can't they? One of mine, nobody has admitted to doing it, chewed a hole in the front pocket of mine. It was my fault for putting a package of catnip in there though!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> This made me tear up just reading it!  We had to say goodbye to my beloved dog last month and it's the absolute worst. DH is gone for the weekend and this is my first real alone time since and it's incredibly hard! Animals take such a piece of us with them.


I am so sorry about your dog! I love my cats but I am really a dog person, I know how hard it is! I'm really so sorry!


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> Oh cats can be little devils can't they? One of mine, nobody has admitted to doing it, chewed a hole in the front pocket of mine. It was my fault for putting a package of catnip in there though!



Yes!! We rescued a pair of kittens earlier this year and they are so cute but such troublemakers!!!



Shelby33 said:


> I am so sorry about your dog! I love my cats but I am really a dog person, I know how hard it is! I'm really so sorry!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> This made me tear up just reading it!  We had to say goodbye to my beloved dog last month and it's the absolute worst. DH is gone for the weekend and this is my first real alone time since and it's incredibly hard! Animals take such a piece of us with them.


I'm so sorry to hear about your loss!   I dread that day....we have a 16 1/2 yr old Yorkie who's deaf and blind and it's so hard to see them failing.   Hang in there @Denverite !  Hugs to you!


----------



## Antonia

Black SW MAB today


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black MAB


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black MAB


We're twinning today!  Love it!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Oh cats can be little devils can't they? One of mine, nobody has admitted to doing it, chewed a hole in the front pocket of mine. It was my fault for putting a package of catnip in there though!


you usually have some idea which cat will do a behavior though, don't you?  
shame about your bag


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Black SW MAB today
> View attachment 4901406


Beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black MAB


Another beauty!


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your loss!   I dread that day....we have a 16 1/2 yr old Yorkie who's deaf and blind and it's so hard to see them failing.   Hang in there @Denverite !  Hugs to you!



Thank you so much  And 16 1/2 years is so impressive!! Cherish every second!


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> Thank you so much  And 16 1/2 years is so impressive!! Cherish every second!


Thank you, I do....every day is a bonus day!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> you usually have some idea which cat will do a behavior though, don't you?
> shame about your bag


Not with these two. Very secretive. Marcie would look you in the eye and knock your phone into the sink.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your loss!   I dread that day....we have a 16 1/2 yr old Yorkie who's deaf and blind and it's so hard to see them failing.   Hang in there @Denverite !  Hugs to you!


When I was a kid we had 3 Yorkies!
I'm sorry yours is going thru a rough time


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Black SW MAB today
> View attachment 4901406


Your bag looks fantastic, and your shoes!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Not with these two. Very secretive. Marcie would look you in the eye and knock your phone into the sink.


yes sometimes it's hard to know....our boy goes up high more often but I've seen her on top the refrigerator


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> yes sometimes it's hard to know....our boy goes up high more often but I've seen her on top the refrigerator


These two are pretty quiet but Marcie loved to go to the highest place she could find. And break anything that got in her way.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> These two are pretty quiet but Marcie loved to go to the highest place she could find. And break anything that got in her way.


but now you get to have breakables on your mantle....I wouldn't dare


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> but now you get to have breakables on your mantle....I wouldn't dare


Yes if she was still with us there would be nothing up there!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> When I was a kid we had 3 Yorkies!
> I'm sorry yours is going thru a rough time


Thanks @Shelby33  ....it's so hard-he depends on me more and more.  Yorkies are the best!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thanks @Shelby33  ....it's so hard-he depends on me more and more.  Yorkies are the best!!


They are great dogs. We got one and a year later got 2 more. Great watchdogs! And full of personality.
Best wishes for your baby!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> They are great dogs. We got one and a year later got 2 more. Great watchdogs! And full of personality.
> Best wishes for your baby!!


They really do have big personalities for little dogs!  Thank you Shelby!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Nikki


So beautiful!!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4902986


GE?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> GE?


Sorry, yes!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4902986


OMG for a split second I thought you found a Berry MAB!!  This is my favorite bag of yours and I remember you got it at such an amazing price!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG for a split second I thought you found a Berry MAB!!  This is my favorite bag of yours and I remember you got it at such an amazing price!!!


No no berry MAB for me.... Yet!!


----------



## Antonia

I've been using my Roadie these last few days.   I highly recommend this bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I've been using my Roadie these last few days.   I highly recommend this bag!
> View attachment 4906977


Ooh! I like how the studs shine in the light!


----------



## samfalstaff

Leaf Green Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I've been using my Roadie these last few days.   I highly recommend this bag!
> View attachment 4906977


You look great, every day! Love the bag!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> You look great, every day! Love the bag!


Awwww, thanks @Shelby33


----------



## IntheOcean

T


Antonia said:


> I've been using my Roadie these last few days.   I highly recommend this bag!
> View attachment 4906977


That's a lovely bag! I don't think I've ever seen that style before.


----------



## Antonia

IntheOcean said:


> T
> 
> That's a lovely bag! I don't think I've ever seen that style before.


Thank you!  It has the blue and white stripe lining....probably came out about 10 years ago (?) around the time of the Devote tote.


----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> Thank you!  It has the blue and white stripe lining....probably came out about 10 years ago (?) around the time of the Devote tote.


I only ever had one RM item, a flap wallet in light blue, yellow, white & brown colorblock, but I think their linings are awesome. I love it when bags have a fun lining, plus it makes it so much easier finding your stuff inside.
I've been seriously thinking about getting a MAC, 3 zip, or maybe a MAB, I hope I got their names correctly? And I saw this tote on the Saks website the other day, boy, is it lovely! I really don't _need_ another bag... but I want one!!! :haha:


----------



## Shelby33

IntheOcean said:


> I only ever had one RM item, a flap wallet in light blue, yellow, white & brown colorblock, but I think their linings are awesome. I love it when bags have a fun lining, plus it makes it so much easier finding your stuff inside.
> I've been seriously thinking about getting a MAC, 3 zip, or maybe a MAB, I hope I got their names correctly? And I saw this tote on the Saks website the other day, boy, is it lovely! I really don't _need_ another bag... but I want one!!! :haha:


Oh that is such a cool bag!


----------



## Antonia

Jumbo Love cross body bag today


----------



## finer_woman

Shelby33 said:


> Ocean MAM
> View attachment 4891221


Is this the one with the gold bottom?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Jumbo Love cross body bag today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910360


Beautiful bag and outfit!


----------



## Shelby33

finer_woman said:


> Is this the one with the gold bottom?


Yes


----------



## Haughty

Do you guys remember this one?  I am the proud owner of Carrie’s navy Nikki with silver hardware.   My pictures don’t do this beauty justice!


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> Do you guys remember this one?  I am the proud owner of Carrie’s navy Nikki with silver hardware.   My pictures don’t do this beauty justice!


Oh, that is nice!


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> Do you guys remember this one?  I am the proud owner of Carrie’s navy Nikki with silver hardware.   My pictures don’t do this beauty justice!


Ohhh nice!!! Congrats !! Which lining does it have?


----------



## Antonia

Than


Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful bag and outfit!


Thank you @Shelby33 !!


----------



## Haughty

Antonia said:


> Ohhh nice!!! Congrats !! Which lining does it have?


Lining is kiss/crosshatch.  Very nice, soft leather


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> Lining is kiss/crosshatch.  Very nice, soft leather


Those had some great leather!


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> Lining is kiss/crosshatch.  Very nice, soft leather


Oh, yes, the kiss lining bags have the softest leather!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh, yes, the kiss lining bags have the softest leather!!!


There was a red mam with that lining I meant to buy but forgot about it and it sold. I used to have the same bag and the color is just like Bal's rouge theater.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> There was a red mam with that lining I meant to buy but forgot about it and it sold. I used to have the same bag and the color is just like Bal's rouge theater.


Sounds wonderful! That red is pretty amazing.


----------



## Skittle

Nikki in Envy, I think. Pebbled leather and white&grey stripe lining. From searching through this forum my understanding is that this green color is called Envy.


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> Nikki in Envy, I think. Pebbled leather and white&grey stripe lining. From searching through this forum my understanding is that this green color is called Envy.
> 
> View attachment 4914418


I envy your Envy!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Nikki in Envy, I think. Pebbled leather and white&grey stripe lining. From searching through this forum my understanding is that this green color is called Envy.
> 
> View attachment 4914418


This is gorgeous GORGEOUS!


----------



## Shelby33

BBW MAM


----------



## samfalstaff

Skittle said:


> Nikki in Envy, I think. Pebbled leather and white&grey stripe lining. From searching through this forum my understanding is that this green color is called Envy.
> 
> View attachment 4914418


Wow! That color is truly awesome!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> BBW MAM
> View attachment 4914589


Is this new??


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> BBW MAM
> View attachment 4914589



Beautiful! And I love your stagings so much! All your pictures are works of art .


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Beautiful! And I love your stagings so much! All your pictures are works of art .


Thanks, but this was a lazy one, I just threw it on my bed haha.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Is this new??


Oh no, probably got it a year ago on PM for 50.00!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh no, probably got it a year ago on PM for 50.00!


Oh, okay. Those were the days!


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks, but this was a lazy one, I just threw it on my bed haha.



Yes, but those lights behind the curtain make it look so enchanting .


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Yes, but those lights behind the curtain make it look so enchanting .


I have a thing for those lights haha


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I have a thing for those lights haha
> View attachment 4914980


I love the ambiance!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I love the ambiance!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Using my Linea Pelle today, man those were great bags!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Using my Linea Pelle today, man those were great bags!


I always loved their belts too!


----------



## Shelby33

OS "Carmel" MAM


----------



## jennalovesbags

Skittle said:


> Nikki in Envy, I think. Pebbled leather and white&grey stripe lining. From searching through this forum my understanding is that this green color is called Envy.
> 
> View attachment 4914418



Beyond gorg!


----------



## JenJBS

This beauty to run a couple errands this morning.


----------



## laurenrr

JenJBS said:


> This beauty to run a couple errands this morning.
> 
> View attachment 4915645


This is soooo beautiful!!


----------



## Antonia

Love this!!! 


JenJBS said:


> This beauty to run a couple errands this morning.
> 
> View attachment 4915645


 love this!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I always loved their belts too!


I don't have any of their belts, but I just did get another Dylan Medium Tote in cobalt! I love that style but 3 will probably be enough.... Unless I see another great bargain.....


----------



## JenJBS

laurenrr said:


> This is soooo beautiful!!



Thank you, Lauren!   



Antonia said:


> Love this!!!
> 
> love this!!!



Thank you, Antonia!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I don't have any of their belts, but I just did get another Dylan Medium Tote in cobalt! I love that style but 3 will probably be enough.... Unless I see another great bargain.....


Can you post a picture of the LP tote in chat thread? Would love to see it.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Can you post a picture of the LP tote in chat thread? Would love to see it.


The ones I have or the cobalt?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> The ones I have or the cobalt?


The cobalt.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> The cobalt.


Sure, I think I will have it Monday.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## snibor

A good match with a sweater I had.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4916968


wow, tassels are huge


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> wow, tassels are huge


what do you think of this? fake?
the guy had two
if real and new, where did he get them?








						Rebecca Minkoff Isobel Hobo on Mercari
					

Beautiful leather purse new with tag Comes with the dust bag   12.5"W X 12.5"H X 4.5"D 8" strap Genuine leather Zipper closure Silver hardware Three interior slip pockets One interior zipper pocket Unlined




					www.mercari.com


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> what do you think of this? fake?
> the guy had two
> if real and new, where did he get them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Isobel Hobo on Mercari
> 
> 
> Beautiful leather purse new with tag Comes with the dust bag   12.5"W X 12.5"H X 4.5"D 8" strap Genuine leather Zipper closure Silver hardware Three interior slip pockets One interior zipper pocket Unlined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercari.com


Are there counterfeit RMs out there?


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Are there counterfeit RMs out there?


IDK


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Are there counterfeit RMs out there?


my mistake....there are at least two sellers of these on mercari at the low prices


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4916968


Wowzers!!  This is gorgeous @Shelby33 !!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> A good match with a sweater I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917029


I love it!! Looks great!!!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> I love it!! Looks great!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wowzers!!  This is gorgeous @Shelby33 !!!  Congrats!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> what do you think of this? fake?
> the guy had two
> if real and new, where did he get them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Isobel Hobo on Mercari
> 
> 
> Beautiful leather purse new with tag Comes with the dust bag   12.5"W X 12.5"H X 4.5"D 8" strap Genuine leather Zipper closure Silver hardware Three interior slip pockets One interior zipper pocket Unlined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercari.com


I don't think it's fake, and I have never seen a fake RM ever.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Are there counterfeit RMs out there?


I'm not aware of any


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I don't think it's fake, and I have never seen a fake RM ever.


Me either!!  I've seen 'inspired vegan leather' bags but nothing blatantly knocked off.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I don't think it's fake, and I have never seen a fake RM ever.


maybe some store (like Off 5th) had a sale....don't mean to take anything away from your beautiful bag shelby.
I get curious sometimes.  Years ago I paid full retail for a MK bag at Nordstrom.  shortly after buying it I saw a woman selling the same bag NWT on ebay (obviously for less).  She had multiples.  must have worked for the company or some company who had to do with distributing the bags.  frustrated me.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4917914


What a great photo!!!  And I love your curtains!!!


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4917914



Beautiful purse!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4917914


I love the draping (drape?) on this bag!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I love the draping (drape?) on this bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> What a great photo!!!  And I love your curtains!!!


You do?! Thank you! I was too cheap to buy any so I made some out of old curtains and sheets hahaha!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Beautiful purse!


Thanks!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> maybe some store (like Off 5th) had a sale....don't mean to take anything away from your beautiful bag shelby.
> I get curious sometimes.  Years ago I paid full retail for a MK bag at Nordstrom.  shortly after buying it I saw a woman selling the same bag NWT on ebay (obviously for less).  She had multiples.  must have worked for the company or some company who had to do with distributing the bags.  frustrated me.


No worries!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> You do?! Thank you! I was too cheap to buy any so I made some out of old curtains and sheets hahaha!


You did a good job!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> You do?! Thank you! I was too cheap to buy any so I made some out of old curtains and sheets hahaha!


I feel
Like we'd be friends irl


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> I feel
> Like we'd be friends irl


I'm sure we would be!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> You did a good job!


As long as it doesn't involve sewing hahaha!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> You do?! Thank you! I was too cheap to buy any so I made some out of old curtains and sheets hahaha!


your home looks so nice and cozy inside and out


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> your home looks so nice and cozy inside and out


Thanks sdkitty!


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4917914


What a beautiful bag


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> What a beautiful bag


Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

Edie....


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> You do?! Thank you! I was too cheap to buy any so I made some out of old curtains and sheets hahaha!


Come decorate my condo? lol


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Come decorate my condo? lol


But of course!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Edie....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918547
> View attachment 4918548
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918551


You look beautiful!!! (the bag is hot too)


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> You look beautiful!!! (the bag is hot too)


Thank you @Shelby33


----------



## Skittle

Nikki in purple crinkled patent leather with blue/white stripes. I don’t usually like patent leather, but this bag has a casual look that 
works for me. I love its crumpled look .


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Nikki in purple crinkled patent leather with blue/white stripes. I don’t usually like patent leather, but this bag has a casual look that works for me. I love its crumpled look .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918768


I have this in the mini, it's one of my favorites! Yours is beautiful!!


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> I have this in the mini, it's one of my favorites! Yours is beautiful!!



Thank you . It's actually your fault that I bought it . I fell in love with your mini from your beautiful pictures.


----------



## JenJBS

Skittle said:


> Nikki in purple crinkled patent leather with blue/white stripes. I don’t usually like patent leather, but this bag has a casual look that
> works for me. I love its crumpled look .
> 
> View attachment 4918768



It's beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Tomato MAM


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Tomato MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919601


Lovely bag! Are those chili peppers in the background?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Lovely bag! Are those chili peppers in the background?


Yes!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yes!


That's awesome! I wouldn't think they would grow well in the Vermont winters.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> That's awesome! I wouldn't think they would grow well in the Vermont winters.


I brought it inside and got a plant light. I also brought in some lavender and have a baby rose. The rest are actual indoor plants though.


----------



## Antonia

GB MAM


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> GB MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920087
> View attachment 4920088


I love it and the size looks great on you!!


----------



## Shelby33

Resort Evergreen MAM


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Resort Evergreen MAM
> View attachment 4920139


Such a gorgeous shade of green!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> GB MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920087
> View attachment 4920088


Wow, you look so stylish!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Such a gorgeous shade of green!!!


I agree!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Wow, you look so stylish!


Awww, thank you @samfalstaff !!


----------



## Shelby33

Emerald MAB


----------



## snibor

Shelby33 said:


> Emerald MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922819


That color is stunning!


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> That color is stunning!


Thanks, I love this one!


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> That color is stunning!


I love the color so much I actually have the bag in both sizes.... There I admitted it.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I love the color so much I actually have the bag in both sizes.... There I admitted it.


I know it AND you got the MAB for such a steal!!  It was a no brainer!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I know it AND you got the MAB for such a steal!!  It was a no brainer!!


I mean.... I HAD to get it.


----------



## Shelby33

SW MAB


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> SW MAB
> View attachment 4924353


It's like she's looking out the window dreaming of being carried outside.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> It's like she's looking out the window dreaming of being carried outside.


Probably!


----------



## Shelby33

Cognac MAM


----------



## awayfromblue

Although this is an older style it's still available to buy here in Australia at David Jones (they often have a lot of older styles reduced) so when it was reduced even further in the sales I finally snapped it up!

Jean MAC in fig


----------



## Shelby33

This is how it looks when I can't decide which bag to use. Finally settled on Royal/BBW. What a mess!


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> This is how it looks when I can't decide which bag to use. Finally settled on Royal/BBW. What a mess!
> View attachment 4926470



Beautiful mess


----------



## JenJBS

Skittle said:


> Beautiful mess



+1


----------



## snibor

Just arrived. Chain hobo.  Got a great deal ..62.5% off.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> +1


+2


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Beautiful mess


I guess if I have to clean one up, this is one I'll at least enjoy.


----------



## Shelby33

Dark Grey MAB


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> Dark Grey MAB
> View attachment 4928007


Your bags are always in beautiful condition. 
So lovely.


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> Your bags are always in beautiful condition.
> So lovely.


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Decided to go with dark grey Matinee


----------



## Shelby33

Looks better hanging!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Looks better hanging!
> View attachment 4929171


So pretty!!!


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> Looks better hanging!
> View attachment 4929171


Definetly looks better. 
The light shows the curves and folds better 
by highlighting the dark and light. 
Hanging like that is more realistic of 
how it would look on your shoulder. 
As always beautiful.


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> Definetly looks better.
> The light shows the curves and folds better
> by highlighting the dark and light.
> Hanging like that is more realistic of
> how it would look on your shoulder.
> As always beautiful.


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

I'm getting lonely in this thread! 
Midnight Nikki


----------



## snibor

Shelby33 said:


> I'm getting lonely in this thread!
> Midnight Nikki
> View attachment 4930262


Stunning!


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> Stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> I'm getting lonely in this thread!
> Midnight Nikki
> View attachment 4930262


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I'm getting lonely in this thread!
> Midnight Nikki
> View attachment 4930262


Love it!!  I know, I have to post more pics...I'm using my Edie WOC again today.


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> I'm getting lonely in this thread!
> Midnight Nikki
> View attachment 4930262


As always. 
A stunning bag. 
Beautifully photographed.


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> As always.
> A stunning bag.
> Beautifully photographed.


Thanks!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Navy MAM. I'm on a blue kick lately.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Navy MAM. I'm on a blue kick lately.
> View attachment 4931106


That is really beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> That is really beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Midnight Nikki


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Dark Grey MAB
> View attachment 4928007



Wow! Looks like navy.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Looks better hanging!
> View attachment 4929171



Man, photos like this is what always made me get a Mattie again. But it never works out once I use em haha. Thanks for sharing your pics Shelby!!


----------



## ShinyW

samfalstaff said:


> Navy MAM. I'm on a blue kick lately.
> View attachment 4931106


What a beautiful lustre and sheen to the leather


----------



## samfalstaff

ShinyW said:


> What a beautiful lustre and sheen to the leather


Thanks


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Wow! Looks like navy.


 Bad lightning!


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> Midnight Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4931232


Yum


----------



## Jeepgurl76

MAB Hobo with me today.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4932031


Beautiful! (Especially the snow! )


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful! (Especially the snow! )


The snow is pretty! I think we got 16 or 18". Confused the baby.


----------



## Antonia

Using paper white BBW just because


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Using paper white BBW just because
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932685


I used mine the other day!! Love it!


----------



## Shelby33

Just love the blackness of this bag!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Just love the blackness of this bag!
> View attachment 4932781


and the aged brass compliments it nicely!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> and the aged brass compliments it nicely!


And I polished the sh°° out of it!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> The snow is pretty! I think we got 16 or 18". Confused the baby.


snow is beautiful (esp to those of us who don't get it where we live)....but can make life inconvenient


----------



## JenJBS

My pretty purple MiniMAC!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple MiniMAC!
> 
> View attachment 4933211


I love your picture and your bag!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> I love your picture and your bag!!!



Thank you, Antonia!    The MiniMAC is such a great style!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple MiniMAC!
> 
> View attachment 4933211


Love this color!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Love this color!



Thank you!


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> Just love the blackness of this bag!
> View attachment 4932781


Goodness gracious me. 
So black. 
Just like one of BMW's latest.
So Black.


----------



## Shelby33

Midnight Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Midnight Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933673


I think I need to switch to my midnight Nikki!! It's all your fault with these amazing pics!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I think I need to switch to my midnight Nikki!! It's all your fault with these amazing pics!!


I love the leather on this! And I have taken my midnight/pewter mam out in the rain so many times, never a problem! 
I do have a Noir Nikki and don't see what's so special about it. I like this much better!


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> Midnight Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933673


Oh my my. 
What a beautiful contrast.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Brown Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> Oh my my.
> What a beautiful contrast.


Thanks!


----------



## ShinyW

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Brown Nikki


Great lighting. 
It really shows up the sheen 
on this delectable  beauty.


----------



## Antonia

Roadie


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Brown Nikki again


----------



## samfalstaff

Not a great photo. I blame RV traveling.
BBW MAB


----------



## ShinyW

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Brown Nikki again


Oh my goodness. 
What a delicious looking smoochy delight.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4935162


What a delightful bag. 
Not the style I am normally attracted to. 
This does have a certain appeal.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4935162


This is beautiful @Shelby33...congrats!  Is the HW silver??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> This is beautiful @Shelby33...congrats!  Is the HW silver??


Yes, silver and very substantial, I like it!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes, silver and very substantial, I like it!


you got it....glad you like it....pretty bag


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> you got it....glad you like it....pretty bag


Thanks, it has side pockets which are really convenient.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Nikki. Trying to love this bag. I don’t like the shiny gold hardware. I have the brass hardware for the bag but it’s a couple hundred to have it switched out.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Nikki. Trying to love this bag. I don’t like the shiny gold hardware. I have the brass hardware for the bag but it’s a couple hundred to have it switched out.
> 
> View attachment 4935607


I also much prefer aged brass...my glazed burgundy Nikki and MAM both have shiny gold HW...but I still love them both!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Nikki. Trying to love this bag. I don’t like the shiny gold hardware. I have the brass hardware for the bag but it’s a couple hundred to have it switched out.
> 
> View attachment 4935607


It is a beautiful bag... The thing that bothers me with mine w/brass is that the rings aren't the same shade as the clasps are.. Really bugs me..


----------



## Shelby33

Chocolate Basketwoven MAB. Trying to stay away from my midnight Nikki but it's so hard! ETA I got this for 13.00 on PM.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It is a beautiful bag... The thing that bothers me with mine w/brass is that the rings aren't the same shade as the clasps are.. Really bugs me..


Yes, this is true for a lot of my O/S bags!  Why is that??  Ugh!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Chocolate Basketwoven MAB. Trying to stay away from my midnight Nikki but it's so hard! ETA I got this for 13.00 on PM.
> View attachment 4935797


Wait, is this new or did you get it a while ago??  It's so pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wait, is this new or did you get it a while ago??  It's so pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!


I got it last year!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yes, this is true for a lot of my O/S bags!  Why is that??  Ugh!


I don't know! But the brass on my midnight Nikki is all the same color.


----------



## Shelby33

I couldn't do it. Midnight Nikki.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I couldn't do it. Midnight Nikki.
> View attachment 4935869


She's so gorgeous!!!  I think mine is all the same on that bag too but now I'm curious and will double check tonight!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4935162


Love the color!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I couldn't do it. Midnight Nikki.
> View attachment 4935869


Love this! Such a saturated black color.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks, it has side pockets which are really convenient.


so basically a variation on MAM?  (not MAB)


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> so basically a variation on MAM?  (not MAB)


Yes it's just like a MAM but has pockets on each side.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Love this! Such a saturated black color.


This is my favorite black I think.. I can't pick between the midnight and the stonewash. I love love love these leathers.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Love the color!


Thanks!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes it's just like a MAM but has pockets on each side.


pockets are handy
and of course you have the front zip pocket on this


----------



## Antonia

Doe Edie again...


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Doe Edie again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4936864


nice - the purse and the outfit


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> nice - the purse and the outfit


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Doe Edie again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4936864


So pretty!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> So pretty!!


Thank you @Shelby33 !


----------



## samfalstaff

BBW MAB waiting to go out and then soaking in the sun.


----------



## shesnochill

Jeepgurl76 said:


> MAB Hobo with me today.


Carrie!!❤️ loving everything from the beanie to the nails to the bag and to the plaid!!!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Nikki. Trying to soften this bag up. Leather is so stiff compared to my other wine Nikki


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Nikki. Trying to soften this bag up. Leather is so stiff compared to my other wine Nikki


But what a beautiful color!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Nikki. Trying to soften this bag up. Leather is so stiff compared to my other wine Nikki


I think there must be so many variations of wine. I have one with brass HW that isn't smooshy though everyone describes it that way. Or they compare it to the old dark grey, which I have and is nothing like my wine. But your bag is beautiful!


----------



## Antonia

Here is my 'Minkette' charm that the lovely @Haughty was nice enough to give me!!!  Thanks so much!!   I absolutely love it and it looks awesome on my GB MAM!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Here is my 'Minkette' charm that the lovely @Haughty was nice enough to give me!!!  Thanks so much!!   I absolutely love it and it looks awesome on my GB MAM!!
> View attachment 4938456
> View attachment 4938457
> View attachment 4938459


It's perfect with it!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It's perfect with it!!!


Thank you!!  Yea, the MAM has shiny gold HW and since the Minkette charm is also shiny gold, it matches perfectly!


----------



## Shelby33

GE MAB


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> GE MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938619


So beautiful!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> So beautiful!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

One of these. I can't stay away from this Nikki it just draws me in. But I feel bad for my other bags... FWP.


----------



## Shelby33

I ended up with none of those. 
Stonewashed Espresso MAM, I loooove this bag!


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> One of these. I can't stay away from this Nikki it just draws me in. But I feel bad for my other bags... FWP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938945


It is plainly and simply stunning. 
Go for it. 
Dont stay away from it. 
Immerse your self in it. 
It will tell you when it has had enough.


----------



## Shelby33

Tomato MAM today


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> It is plainly and simply stunning.
> Go for it.
> Dont stay away from it.
> Immerse your self in it.
> It will tell you when it has had enough.


You make a VERY compelling argument!


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> You make a VERY compelling argument!


I wonder sometimes. 

Do we purposely  not use our very best things, 
(Our favourite shoes, bags, clothes, crockery, lounge,....) 
In case the more mundane things get left out. 

Where what we could chose to do is fall head over heels 
and spend every waking moment with that "one" special thing.


----------



## Shelby33

Wine Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Wine Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4940826


This bag never fails to impress!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> This bag never fails to impress!!!


It's a great bag!


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> I wonder sometimes.
> 
> Do we purposely  not use our very best things,
> (Our favourite shoes, bags, clothes, crockery, lounge,....)
> In case the more mundane things get left out.
> 
> Where what we could chose to do is fall head over heels
> and spend every waking moment with that "one" special thing.


That reminds me of the "good" china we got when we got married. We used it everyday, not just for special occasions. Of course by now each piece has met with some kind of accident but we enjoyed it when we had it.


----------



## lightwave

I think things are meant to be enjoyed, but I know I am guilty sometimes of using my lesser versions of things so as to "preserve" my best stuff so that it doesn't get ruined. But silly really, because via that logic, it could mean that best stuff never gets used much if at all.


----------



## Haughty

lightwave said:


> I think things are meant to be enjoyed, but I know I am guilty sometimes of using my lesser versions of things so as to "preserve" my best stuff so that it doesn't get ruined. But silly really, because via that logic, it could mean that best stuff never gets used much if at all.


I have done that with my things, especially clothes.   When you get around to using them for that special occasion, you find out they have mysteriously gotten smaller while sitting in the closet.   

You have inspired me!


----------



## sdkitty

I don't "save" clothing or bags but I have several pieces of Waterford crystal from my mother that I keep in a cabinet.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4941700


beautiful leather....the sheen and the bit of grain


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> beautiful leather....the sheen and the bit of grain


Thanks! It is a really nice leather!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4941700


Sigh....I need one of these....in a MAB!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4941700


Black Cat leather!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Sigh....I need one of these....in a MAB!!


I'll let you know if I see one!


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> Wine Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4940826


Oh my my. 
What a stunner. 

.... but then, so many of your bags are stunning.
I can see your quandry when choosing.


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> Oh my my.
> What a stunner.
> 
> .... but then, so many of your bags are stunning.
> I can see your quandry when choosing.


It's not a bad problem to have! I sort of love this bag, but love the cranberry Nikki more!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I'll let you know if I see one!


Yes, please do!!  Thanks!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Teal Matinee


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Teal Matinee
> View attachment 4942567


Love it! Leather looks smooshy, is it?


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Love it! Leather looks smooshy, is it?


Yes! It seems to never have been used so I'm pretty sure it will get even smooshier, it has already gotten more slouchy just being.... Carried around the house. Wow. I sound crazy.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes! It seems to never have been used so I'm pretty sure it will get even smooshier, it has already gotten more slouchy just being.... Carried around the house. Wow. I sound crazy.


it's an os bag right?  amazing to get something like that in pristine condition


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> it's an os bag right?  amazing to get something like that in pristine condition


No I want to say '09? Going by the updated interior.


----------



## Shelby33

The bag is more blue than it appears here, with my bad lighting...


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> The bag is more blue than it appears here, with my bad lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943728
> View attachment 4943729


looks great on you ....and kitty got into the pic


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> looks great on you ....and kitty got into the pic


Photo bomber!!


----------



## JenJBS

Carrying my MiniMAC today.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> looks great on you ....and kitty got into the pic


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

It looks like a hotdog when I put it down


----------



## snibor

Shelby33 said:


> It looks like a hotdog when I put it down
> View attachment 4945579


I luv this color!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It looks like a hotdog when I put it down
> View attachment 4945579


looks beautiful....are the flaps on this one the same leather as the rest of the bag?


----------



## IntheOcean

Shelby33 said:


> It looks like a hotdog when I put it down
> View attachment 4945579


So lovely! Those exterior pockets are awesome. Fashion meets function.


----------



## sdkitty

IntheOcean said:


> So lovely! Those exterior pockets are awesome. Fashion meets function.


yes, this is why my mattie is one of my favorite bags.....so many pockets.  sometimes I don't remember which pocket I put something in though (with the same pockets on both sides).  But you have secure ones with zippers and open ones.  really functional


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Nikki


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It looks like a hotdog when I put it down
> View attachment 4945579


Prettiest hot dog ever!


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> I luv this color!


Thanks! I don't see a lot of bags in this color. What I wear is so neutral (boring) so I like to have some color in my bags. Then in the summer I am obsessed with black bags, haven't figured that one out yet.


----------



## Shelby33

IntheOcean said:


> So lovely! Those exterior pockets are awesome. Fashion meets function.


There are almost too many exterior pockets haha (8)!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> looks beautiful....are the flaps on this one the same leather as the rest of the bag?


Yes, this one is all the same color and no suede.


----------



## samfalstaff

Dressed up and nowhere to go! (Does anyone label their dustbags? I'm bored so I thought I would pretend to be organized.)


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Dressed up and nowhere to go! (Does anyone label their dustbags? I'm bored so I thought I would pretend to be organized.)
> 
> View attachment 4946087
> View attachment 4946088



I’ve thought about it!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Dressed up and nowhere to go! (Does anyone label their dustbags? I'm bored so I thought I would pretend to be organized.)
> 
> View attachment 4946087
> View attachment 4946088


I have thought about it! So many bags and I can’t see them in the dust bags lol. One day I’ll do something.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

30 days of wine lol so here we go


----------



## Antonia

Day 2!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

If I was going anywhere other than my living room I would play along too.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> If I was going anywhere other than my living room I would play along too.


You can still play


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Dressed up and nowhere to go! (Does anyone label their dustbags? I'm bored so I thought I would pretend to be organized.)
> 
> View attachment 4946087
> View attachment 4946088


That is a beautiful bag! 
I think I'm the only one here who doesn't use dustbags!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> That is a beautiful bag!
> I think I'm the only one here who doesn't use dustbags!


I don't either!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I don't either!!


Oh good! Glad I'm not alone!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Day 2!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946552


Cool jacket and belt! Of course the bag is beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> That is a beautiful bag!
> I think I'm the only one here who doesn't use dustbags!


That would certainly solve the labeling problem.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Cool jacket and belt! Of course the bag is beautiful!


Thank you!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4946911



Beautiful bag!    Beautiful pic!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag!    Beautiful pic!


Thank you Jen!


----------



## Skittle

Wine Nikki is my new favorite bag, and I don’t really like red that much (but I do like red wine ).

I don’t have a problem with it being too stiff, though. It folds and slouches like a proper Nikki bag, even though the leather is not soft like other Nikkis. It’s also lighter than my other Nikkis, but I am not sure why.


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Wine Nikki is my new favorite bag, and I don’t really like red that much (but I do like red wine ).
> 
> I don’t have a problem with it being too stiff, though. It folds and slouches like a proper Nikki bag, even though the leather is not soft like other Nikkis. It’s also lighter than my other Nikkis, but I am not sure why.
> 
> View attachment 4947313


That bag is beautiful and I love your shoes!!


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> Wine Nikki is my new favorite bag, and I don’t really like red that much (but I do like red wine ).
> 
> I don’t have a problem with it being too stiff, though. It folds and slouches like a proper Nikki bag, even though the leather is not soft like other Nikkis. It’s also lighter than my other Nikkis, but I am not sure why.
> 
> View attachment 4947313


I love your wine Nikki.... And I love red wine too!!


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> That bag is beautiful and I love your shoes!!



Thank you, they are comfort clogs, actually, since this is all I can wear nowadays, but at least they are cute .


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> I love your wine Nikki.... And I love red wine too!!



Thank you! 

It's not OS like yours, but I think it's the same as Carrie's MS, and there is still hope for softening if she wears it for a while. Mine was already broken in when I got it, but still in excellent condition.


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Thank you, they are comfort clogs, actually, since this is all I can wear nowadays, but at least they are cute .


I lost one of mine when we moved. I still have the other one, hoping it's in a box somewhere...


----------



## Antonia

Day 3 with wine Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Nikki and it’s snowing out


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Nikki and it’s snowing out


It's snowing in New England too...just a dusting where I am.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Day 3 with wine Nikki
> View attachment 4947678
> View attachment 4947679


So wierd I LOVE all of your outfits, I don't usually pay attention to clothes but I do have a sweater like that! The bag looks great and after a few days you'll probably get very attached to it!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> So wierd I LOVE all of your outfits, I don't usually pay attention to clothes but I do have a sweater like that! The bag looks great and after a few days you'll probably get very attached to it!


Thank you @Shelby33 . I just bought the top last month and this is the second time I'm wearing it. I'm getting used to this bag...I think you're right!!  It might be hard to switch out!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you @Shelby33 . I just bought the top last month and this is the second time I'm wearing it. I'm getting used to this bag...I think you're right!!  It might be hard to switch out!


Well there are 3 of you now wearing your wine Nikkis, maybe I should use mine as well!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Well there are 3 of you now wearing your wine Nikkis, maybe I should use mine as well!


Absolutely!!!!  Let's make January Wine Nikki Month!!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Nikki and it’s snowing out



Beautiful bag! The pics are stunning!


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> I lost one of mine when we moved. I still have the other one, hoping it's in a box somewhere...



 I hope you'll find it soon!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> I hope you'll find it soon!


I know me too! I always keep my shoes together too. My daughter is the one who takes on off in the kitchen and one off in her bedroom. But she has all her shoes!


----------



## Shelby33

Wine Nikki today in support of the other girls breaking their's in!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Wine Nikki today in support of the other girls breaking their's in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948276


YAY!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Wine Nikki today in support of the other girls breaking their's in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948276


You win @Shelby33! This bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> You win @Shelby33! This bag is gorgeous!


It's a great bag, but I still love my cranberry a tiny bit more!


----------



## Antonia

Wine Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wine Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948748


Looking gorgeous as usual Antonia!!


----------



## Shelby33

GE MAB


----------



## Shelby33

One more outside


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> GE MAB
> View attachment 4948776





Shelby33 said:


> One more outside
> View attachment 4948931


Beautiful bag, cute kitty, and snow! Can't get any better than that!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Wine Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948748


Looking great!


----------



## snibor

Shelby33 said:


> One more outside
> View attachment 4948931


Beautiful!  Amazing how the color changes with different lighting.


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> Beautiful!  Amazing how the color changes with different lighting.


It's a great color! And thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful bag, cute kitty, and snow! Can't get any better than that!


It could be better if Bobby Goren from Law & Order was here, even though that's not a real person.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Looking great!


Thank you!!


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> Wine Nikki today in support of the other girls breaking their's in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948276


Oh my my. 
What a lovely bag. 
What a lovely photo


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> GE MAB
> View attachment 4948776


Geepers. 
You have captured the grain, the smoochyness, the light and shade of the folds just beautifully in this photo. 
Love it.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Wine Nikki


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It could be better if Bobby Goren from Law & Order was here, even though that's not a real person.


ha
a kindred spirit
I love Vincent
My DH refers to him as the deaf guy - due to his sometimes odd affect


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> ha
> a kindred spirit
> I love Vincent
> My DH refers to him as the deaf guy - due to his sometimes odd affect


Thank God someone knew what I was talking about!


----------



## Shelby33

*Periwinkle MAM (thank you Jeepgurl76!) look how the leather is a bit distressed, gorgeous! 

*


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> Oh my my.
> What a lovely bag.
> What a lovely photo


Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> *Periwinkle MAM (thank you Jeepgurl76!) look how the leather is a bit distressed, gorgeous!
> View attachment 4950443
> *


It's gorgeous @Shelby33 ...congrats!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> *Periwinkle MAM (thank you Jeepgurl76!) look how the leather is a bit distressed, gorgeous!
> View attachment 4950443
> *


periwinkle may be my favorite color.....and you don't see this color in bags often.  beautiful
So you just got this one?  Sorry I'm losing track


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> periwinkle may be my favorite color.....and you don't see this color in bags often.  beautiful
> So you just got this one?  Sorry I'm losing track


Yes, Jeepgirl is wonderful and let her bag live with me. I just got it yesterday. It's periwinkle and when I conditioned it the color deepened it's beautiful. 
Don't blame you for losing track, I am as well!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It's gorgeous @Shelby33 ...congrats!!


Thanks I love it!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes, Jeepgirl is wonderful and let her bag live with me. I just got it yesterday. It's periwinkle and when I conditioned it the color deepened it's beautiful.
> Don't blame you for losing track, I am as well!


OK, I saw you said someting to Jeepgirl and thought maybe that was the case


----------



## Antonia

Friday is a good day for a vintage wine....Nikki that is!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> OK, I saw you said someting to Jeepgirl and thought maybe that was the case


Yes that was, it was extremely generous of her. It came UPS and I was looking at that map every 5 minutes.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Friday is a good day for a vintage wine....Nikki that is!
> View attachment 4950947


Looks gorgeous. How's the breaking in going?


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> *Periwinkle MAM (thank you Jeepgurl76!) look how the leather is a bit distressed, gorgeous!
> View attachment 4950443
> *



That color is tdf! Gorgeous!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> That color is tdf! Gorgeous!


Thank you! I really love it!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Looks gorgeous. How's the breaking in going?


I think it's working!!  I also have yet to condition it...I gotta get on that train!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I think it's working!!  I also have yet to condition it...I gotta get on that train!!


Oh that will help!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Thank God someone knew what I was talking about!


I had to look up the name and I watched that show every week! Getting old...


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> *Periwinkle MAM (thank you Jeepgurl76!) look how the leather is a bit distressed, gorgeous!
> View attachment 4950443
> *


I love it! Purple bags are awesome! And when you throw in some distressed leather...


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yes, Jeepgirl is wonderful and let her bag live with me. I just got it yesterday. It's periwinkle and when I conditioned it the color deepened it's beautiful.
> Don't blame you for losing track, I am as well!


Is periwinkle more purple or blue?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4951114


How is it that you manage to take the best freaking photo's of RM bags??  Love the silver HW on this color!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4951114



That fabulous color!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> That fabulous color!


It is! It changes too, it can almost look light purple or dark grey, I really love it!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> How is it that you manage to take the best freaking photo's of RM bags??  Love the silver HW on this color!!


Oh jeez I thought it was a kinda boring picture, I think it's more the bag then me!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Is periwinkle more purple or blue?


I'd say it goes from purple to slate grey, depending on the lighting.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> ha
> a kindred spirit
> I love Vincent
> My DH refers to him as the deaf guy - due to his sometimes odd affect


I love people with odd affects! Good thing too since my kids have them, lots of them


----------



## snibor

This is so pretty!  And dang it I think I need a purple bag in my collection.  Lol.


----------



## snibor

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4951114


Meant to respond to this.  It’s so pretty!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I love people with odd affects! Good thing too since my kids have them, lots of them


I'm a fan of Vincent.....he was more hot before he gained weight but still a great actor anyway after he got bigger


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> *Periwinkle MAM (thank you Jeepgurl76!) look how the leather is a bit distressed, gorgeous!
> View attachment 4950443
> *


You’re very welcome!! So happy that you love it!! The color looks amazing


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> How is it that you manage to take the best freaking photo's of RM bags??  Love the silver HW on this color!!


Agree


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> You’re very welcome!! So happy that you love it!! The color looks amazing


so that color didn't work for you?  I know you have a Lot of bags


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> so that color didn't work for you?  I know you have a Lot of bags


I love the color and that silver hardware!! I love my MAB, Nikki and Mattie bags more than the MAMs. I kept a few MAMs but I really just don’t carry them  much.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I love the color and that silver hardware!! I love my MAB, Nikki and Mattie bags more than the MAMs. I kept a few MAMs but I really just don’t carry them  much.


I get it.  I had several MAM's and decided they weren't for me
prefer MAB or mattie now


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Nikki


----------



## snibor

It arrived!  I was right..Rose Gold swing, silver hardware.  Still has original ticket. Has a pinkish metallic tone. Very hard to capture in photo. Here’s a shot next to my only other metallic bag, an old (2006)  Chanel silver metallic.  I’ll post a photo in clubhouse as well.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I'd say it goes from purple to slate grey, depending on the lighting.


Ah, yes. I see the gray.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> You’re very welcome!! So happy that you love it!! The color looks amazing


I do love it! It's sitting right next to me! 
Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> Meant to respond to this.  It’s so pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Night/Gold Crackle MAM


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> Night/Gold Crackle MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952193


That didn't last long. Back to this


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> That didn't last long. Back to this
> 
> View attachment 4952350


Ahhhhh its sooooo pretty


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Ahhhhh its sooooo pretty


Thanks!!


----------



## Shelby33

The opposite of "in action" 
SW black MAB


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> The opposite of "in action"
> SW black MAB
> View attachment 4953109


Oh, jeez. This is SW porn! *Runs off to go look at her SW bags*


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> The opposite of "in action"
> SW black MAB
> View attachment 4953109



That SW leather looks divine!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, jeez. This is SW porn! *Runs off to go look at her SW bags*



I desperately need a SW bag so I can do that!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> The opposite of "in action"
> SW black MAB
> View attachment 4953109


I keep saying no more black bags but for a SW one I might make an exception


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I keep saying no more black bags but for a SW one I might make an exception


I would encourage that!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, jeez. This is SW porn! *Runs off to go look at her SW bags*


This made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> That SW leather looks divine!


That's the perfect word for it!


----------



## Antonia

Wine Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wine Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954027


Looks beautiful. How is the breaking in going?


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Wine Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954027


Beautiful! I'm this close to getting my wine nikki out and using it! I actually have to go somewhere today and I've already picked 5 bags that I want to take. But I'm only going to the doctor's office...


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Looks beautiful. How is the breaking in going?


Thank you!!  I really think just using it daily is making a big difference!  I wonder how Carrie's breaking in is going?  I have not conditioned the bag...but I need to buy a nice leather conditioner...I'm thinking of the Cadillac premium one...All 3 of my Nikki's could use a good conditioning!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful! I'm this close to getting my wine nikki out and using it! I actually have to go somewhere today and I've already picked 5 bags that I want to take. But I'm only going to the doctor's office...


Go for the wine!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  I really think just using it daily is making a big difference!  I wonder how Carrie's breaking in is going?  I have not conditioned the bag...but I need to buy a nice leather conditioner...I'm thinking of the Cadillac premium one...All 3 of my Nikki's could use a good conditioning!!


My wine is less stiff but it’s never going to be a smooshy bag


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My wine is less stiff but it’s never going to be a smooshy bag


Have you conditioned your bag??  Just curious.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Have you conditioned your bag??  Just curious.


I have and didn’t notice a difference. I’m going to keep wearing it  I think it will soften more a bit with use. I just don’t see it ever being a nice slouchy bag.


----------



## Antonia

Yes....another 3 weeks of wine and we'll have to report back!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4955145


I love that chain detail....adds a little edge to the bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4955145


Wow, I think you have the best RBBBW (did I get that acronym right?) of the bunch!


----------



## samfalstaff

After conditioning, I finally got to use my new SW GHW MAM. Here it is with all my crap inside.


----------



## snibor

samfalstaff said:


> After conditioning, I finally got to use my new SW GHW MAM. Here it is with all my crap inside.
> View attachment 4955673


Looks amazing!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Wow, I think you have the best RBBBW (did I get that acronym right?) of the bunch!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> After conditioning, I finally got to use my new SW GHW MAM. Here it is with all my crap inside.
> View attachment 4955673


Look at that leather!!!!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## samfalstaff

snibor said:


> Looks amazing!





Shelby33 said:


> Look at that leather!!!!! Gorgeous!!


Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Have you conditioned your bag??  Just curious.





samfalstaff said:


> After conditioning, I finally got to use my new SW GHW MAM. Here it is with all my crap inside.
> View attachment 4955673



Fabulous!


----------



## ShinyW

samfalstaff said:


> After conditioning, I finally got to use my new SW GHW MAM. Here it is with all my crap inside.
> View attachment 4955673


WoW

Your bag loves you for the time and energy and care you have given it. 

It looks soooo good


----------



## samfalstaff

ShinyW said:


> WoW
> 
> Your bag loves you for the time and energy and care you have given it.
> 
> It looks soooo good


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4957148


Wow, the color looks totally different today!  This is another chameleon color I think!  It's beautiful!!!


----------



## Antonia

Cheating on wine Nikki today with my new GE MAB...I am using the strap from my GB MAM as it matches perfectly.   At some point I'm going to try and photograph the two colors side-by-side on a sunny day to compare.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wow, the color looks totally different today!  This is another chameleon color I think!  It's beautiful!!!


It totally is! It was next to a big window with no lights and it's kind of bright outside. I'm so happy I got it, I was so worried about the handles but they look fine! 
And I am so happy you finally got your GE!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4957148


WOW! Did you condition it?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> WOW! Did you condition it?


First I wiped it down with a baby wipe, then I conditioned it twice last night and again this morning.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Cheating on wine Nikki today with my new GE MAB...I am using the strap from my GB MAM as it matches perfectly.   At some point I'm going to try and photograph the two colors side-by-side on a sunny day to compare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957162
> View attachment 4957163
> View attachment 4957164
> View attachment 4957165


Very nice! Looking forward to the comparison shots! Is this it for you for HG bags? IOW, is your search over?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Cheating on wine Nikki today with my new GE MAB...I am using the strap from my GB MAM as it matches perfectly.   At some point I'm going to try and photograph the two colors side-by-side on a sunny day to compare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957162
> View attachment 4957163
> View attachment 4957164
> View attachment 4957165


Wow! I love it and I love the charm and strap on it!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> First I wiped it down with a baby wipe, then I conditioned it twice last night and again this morning.


I conditioned mine once with little success. Still very stiff so maybe I’ll try again.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Wow! I love it and I love the charm and strap on it!


Thank you!!


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4957148


Beautiful bag. 
Beautiful colour. 
Beautiful photo. 

Such artistry 
in your choices
and your photos.


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> First I wiped it down with a baby wipe, then I conditioned it twice last night and again this morning.


That worked a treat. 
The bag has come up beautifully, 
well done.


----------



## ShinyW

Antonia said:


> Cheating on wine Nikki today with my new GE MAB...I am using the strap from my GB MAM as it matches perfectly.   At some point I'm going to try and photograph the two colors side-by-side on a sunny day to compare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957163


Oh my. 
Love the boots.


----------



## Antonia

ShinyW said:


> Oh my.
> Love the boots.


Thanks!!


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> Beautiful bag.
> Beautiful colour.
> Beautiful photo.
> 
> Such artistry
> in your choices
> and your photos.


Thank you, honestly I sort of just threw it on the couch and took a picture haha


----------



## Shelby33

She did this herself.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> She did this herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958361


Wait, what?? Is the handle around her neck??  OMG, she's a true Minkette!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Wait, what?? Is the handle around her neck??  OMG, she's a true Minkette!!



Kitty has excellent taste!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> She did this herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958361


cat's color compliments bag   do you every post in Animalicious subforum?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> cat's color compliments bag   do you every post in Animalicious subforum?


No actually!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wait, what?? Is the handle around her neck??  OMG, she's a true Minkette!!


She was trying to get in and got stuck


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> No actually!


it's fun....animal  lovers sharing pics and sometimes advice


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> She did this herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958361


Adorable! It's like she wanted to be your charm for the day!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Adorable! It's like she wanted to be your charm for the day!


Maybe that is what she wanted!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> it's fun....animal  lovers sharing pics and sometimes advice


Actually I think maybe I have posted there before but just once, a long time ago.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## sdkitty

just gave my navy mab another conditioning


----------



## JenJBS

MiniMAC with rainbow hardware.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> MiniMAC with rainbow hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4959694


Love the hardware on this bag!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Love the hardware on this bag!!



Thanks you, Antonia!


----------



## samfalstaff

Pebbled MAM


----------



## jennalovesbags

JenJBS said:


> MiniMAC with rainbow hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4959694



Is this the same as oil slick?


----------



## JenJBS

jennalovesbags said:


> Is this the same as oil slick?



Yes. It is. I see both 'names' used, and end up using both myself. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## jennalovesbags

JenJBS said:


> Yes. It is. I see both 'names' used, and end up using both myself. Sorry for any confusion.



Whatever it’s called, it’s pretty!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> just gave my navy mab another conditioning
> View attachment 4959595


Looks beautiful!


----------



## ShinyW

samfalstaff said:


> Pebbled MAM
> View attachment 4959717
> View attachment 4959719


Yum
So lovely.


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4959588


WoW

So alluring. 
How do you make a choice.


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> WoW
> 
> So alluring.
> How do you make a choice.


Depends on my mood I guess!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4960688



Beautiful purse!    Is this a new purchase?


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Beautiful purse!    Is this a new purchase?


I got it maybe 2 weeks ago? The pewter part was a metallic champagne color that I hated so gave it a makeover. I'm much happier with it now!


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> I got it maybe 2 weeks ago? The pewter part was a metallic champagne color that I hated so gave it a makeover. I'm much happier with it now!



How did you do that?????


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4960688


This looks fabulous Shelby!!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> How did you do that?????


I used so many different products over a number of days...shoe polish, tarrago, kiwi products, etc


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> This looks fabulous Shelby!!


Thank you Antonia!


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> I used so many different products over a number of days...shoe polish, tarrago, kiwi products, etc



Looks amazing, I wouldn't have guessed from the picture that it's not the original color!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Looks amazing, I wouldn't have guessed from the picture that it's not the original color!


The original color was pretty, I left it on the straps, but in the middle of the bag... just not me. It got snowed on twice and no issues. And the whitewash leather is amazing!!


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4960688


Love the folded in pleats at each end. 
Oh my.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Looks amazing, I wouldn't have guessed from the picture that it's not the original color!


Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4961678


I still can't get over how amazing those handles look!!!  Love the kitties in the background...so cute!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I still can't get over how amazing those handles look!!!  Love the kitties in the background...so cute!


Thanks!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4961678


beautiful....the black kitty is really enjoying it


----------



## jennalovesbags

So impressed with those handles!


Antonia said:


> I still can't get over how amazing those handles look!!!  Love the kitties in the background...so cute!


same


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> So impressed with those handles!
> 
> same


Thank you!!


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> The opposite of "in action"
> SW black MAB
> View attachment 4953109



I know this post is a week old but this pic has inspired me to break out my SW MAB for tomorrow


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> I know this post is a week old but this pic has inspired me to break out my SW MAB for tomorrow


Happy to hear that!!


----------



## Shelby33

Wine Nikki


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Wine Nikki
> View attachment 4962998



Yours looks so soft!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Wine Nikki
> View attachment 4962998


Yours has that nice slouch!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Errands today with purple Nikki. Wine is taking a break. I did hang wine Nikki off my closet door handle with some soup cans  inside it. I noticed the wrinkles in my bag have significantly decreased. The bag is such a heavy glaze I don’t think it’s really going to soften. It has softened a bit from using it more lately. This wine Nikki seems a lot different  from the rest that were made.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Errands today with purple Nikki. Wine is taking a break. I did hang wine Nikki off my closet door handle with some soup cans  inside it. I noticed the wrinkles in my bag have significantly decreased. The bag is such a heavy glaze I don’t think it’s really going to soften. It has softened a bit from using it more lately. This wine Nikki seems a lot different  from the rest that were made.


Another reason it's so hard to break in these bags that are in fairly new condition is the fact that we have so many RM bags and keep switching out....plus, I know you have other bags besides RM (like Louis V, and Balenciaga) and you want to give those equal love as well.  Glad to know that the soup cans are helping out....per @Shelby33 's suggestion!    Remember the old days when we only had 1 bag and used it until it disintegrated? LOL-those days are loooong gone!!!


----------



## Denverite

Good old stonewash MAB. I always forget how much I actually like this bag until I take it out for a day. The handles aren’t even floppy!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Another reason it's so hard to break in these bags that are in fairly new condition is the fact that we have so many RM bags and keep switching out....plus, I know you have other bags besides RM (like Louis V, and Balenciaga) and you want to give those equal love as well.  Glad to know that the soup cans are helping out....per @Shelby33 's suggestion!    Remember the old days when we only had 1 bag and used it until it disintegrated? LOL-those days are loooong gone!!!


Right ha ha! I couldn’t imagine going back to the days of one bag! It will take awhile to break some of them in. That’s why I love the ones that are already broken in  I’m going to do the soup cans a few more times and see how it goes. A little bit worried about the handle stress with the weight but I think it will be fine. Definitely keeping my on it though. I love my RM and LV bags for sure . I let my bal bags go though. I think my new love is Rough and Tumble. Will see when my bag comes


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My purple Nikki. This bag also has a glaze on it but it’s not thick but the leather is still pretty smooshy!not sure from the pics If you can see the glaze. Looks kinda shiny too from the glaze. With this bag it never photographs the way it actually looks.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My purple Nikki. This bag also has a glaze on it but it’s not thick but the leather is still pretty smooshy!not sure from the pics If you can see the glaze. Looks kinda shiny too from the glaze. With this bag it never photographs the way it actually looks.


This is the prettiest purple color RM bag I've seen!!!


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> Good old stonewash MAB. I always forget how much I actually like this bag until I take it out for a day. The handles aren’t even floppy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963107


Sigh....SW is something amazing for sure!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> This is the prettiest purple color RM bag I've seen!!!


Thank you


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yours has that nice slouch!!!


Thanks! How is yours?


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Yours looks so soft!!


Thanks, it was pretty broken in when I got it!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! How is yours?


I'm gonna do the soup can trick!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I'm gonna do the soup can trick!!!


Actually it was tomato sauce!


----------



## Antonia

With all the SW talk yesterday,  I had to bring out my black MAB to play!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black Nikki


----------



## sdkitty

beautiful @Antonia ....is this the favorite of your black MABs?


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> With all the SW talk yesterday,  I had to bring out my black MAB to play!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964683



Gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black Nikki



Beautiful!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black Nikki


I think you're going to like your new one even better!!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> beautiful @Antonia ....is this the favorite of your black MABs?


Yes...the leather is so amazing on this bag!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> With all the SW talk yesterday,  I had to bring out my black MAB to play!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964683


That really is beautiful!!


----------



## Shelby33

Midnight Nikki (yesterday too)


----------



## beeb

My boss said my bag is an eyesore  I beg to differ!


----------



## beeb

Shelby33 said:


> Midnight Nikki (yesterday too)
> View attachment 4964838


Shelby, I'm so sorry. I think I got some drool on your Nikki!


----------



## Shelby33

beeb said:


> Shelby, I'm so sorry. I think I got some drool on your Nikki!


That's fine, it won't hurt it haha


----------



## Antonia

beeb said:


> My boss said my bag is an eyesore  I beg to differ!


What an awful thing to say about this beauty!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

beeb said:


> My boss said my bag is an eyesore  I beg to differ!


Well, that's not a very nice thing to say!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> That really is beautiful!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## JenJBS

beeb said:


> My boss said my bag is an eyesore  I beg to differ!



Sour grapes that they don't have such a fabulous bag!


----------



## sdkitty

beeb said:


> My boss said my bag is an eyesore  I beg to differ!


that's rude....guess he/she didn't like the color.....they could keep their opinion to themselves


----------



## beeb

sdkitty said:


> that's rude....guess he/she didn't like the color.....they could keep their opinion to themselves


he's always got some kind of fashion opinion lol


----------



## sdkitty

beeb said:


> he's always got some kind of fashion opinion lol


oh it's a man...tactless....probably thinks he's funny


----------



## Shelby33

beeb said:


> My boss said my bag is an eyesore  I beg to differ!


Wow I'm surprised someone would
1. Be so rude
2. Admit they have questionable taste
3. Would think you gave a sh** what they thought.
What a jerk.
ETA, just saw it was a man. That explains a little but not the rudeness.


----------



## beeb

Shelby33 said:


> Wow I'm surprised someone would
> 1. Be so rude
> 2. Admit they have questionable taste
> 3. Would think you gave a sh** what they thought.
> What a jerk.
> ETA, just saw it was a man. That explains a little but not the rudeness.


ehh, I've been working for him for so long that I guess I'm immune. When my purple-crazy coworker gets in at 4 I know she will go wild for it, so further annoying him will be fun! I *did* ask him if he was ever taught what to do if he had nothing nice to say!  (I missed these cute little tPF emojis!)


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Yes...the leather is so amazing on this bag!!


I'm curious.....wonder if you love this SW black one, do you find you don't want to carry your other black MABs?  I think you have three of them?  or do you save this one and use one of the others for a rainy day bag or something?  not judging - just wondering


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> I'm curious.....wonder if you love this SW black one, do you find you don't want to carry your other black MABs?  I think you have three of them?  or do you save this one and use one of the others for a rainy day bag or something?  not judging - just wondering


I sent one off to TRR and I think it's still for sale there (tried selling on eBay first but no bites).  It's too similar to my SW so I don't need 2 of almost the exact same bag...then I have the pebbled leather one with CC lining...and my last one is the newer middle school with short finished tassels...has black/white floral lining and blue zipper track-this one has the leather that's like the black cat bags.  I paid $150 for it last year....it was one of my most expensive MAB's....because it was practically brand new when I bought it.  I also like to call that one my 'work horse' bag because it's very well constructed.  Whoever I bought it from hardly if ever used it so it was liking getting it new.


----------



## samfalstaff

Black Cat Zipper MAM


----------



## ShinyW

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black Nikki


Plain and simp.y beautiful. 
I love it.


----------



## ShinyW

beeb said:


> My boss said my bag is an eyesore  I beg to differ!


Not a very nice thing to say. 

"Nothing good to say? 
Then do not say anything!" 

Some people have no manners 
Sigh.


----------



## ShinyW

beeb said:


> he's always got some kind of fashion opinion lol


As a man, I have learnt genuine compliments go such a long way.


----------



## Antonia

Saturday morning.....
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
chilling with pebbled MAB.....


----------



## JenJBS

Purple MiniMAC today.


----------



## beeb

Antonia said:


> Saturday morning.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chilling with pebbled MAB.....


So puddly


----------



## ShinyW

Antonia said:


> Saturday morning.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chilling with pebbled MAB.....


The way this bag falls is beautiful. 

Lovely rounded curves just right.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Purple MiniMAC today.
> 
> View attachment 4967249


Fantastic purple!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Saturday morning.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chilling with pebbled MAB.....


Perfect!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Fantastic purple!



Thank you!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

JenJBS said:


> Purple MiniMAC today.
> 
> View attachment 4967249


Love this color  I should use my Mac bags more!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Love this color  I should use my Mac bags more!



Thank you!    It's a great style!


----------



## kellykapoor

Does anyone has a modeling photo of themselves with the Easy Rider Duffel? Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

SW chocolate MAB


----------



## jennalovesbags

kellykapoor said:


> Does anyone has a modeling photo of themselves with the Easy Rider Duffel? Thanks!


Most of us here have older bags, but maybe a search will turn something up?


----------



## Shelby33

kellykapoor said:


> Does anyone has a modeling photo of themselves with the Easy Rider Duffel? Thanks!


I'm familiar with the easy rider line, but not the duffel, sorry!
ETA I could find pics of the bag, but no modeling shots.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Saturday morning.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chilling with pebbled MAB.....


How many Valium did you give that bag  
Seriously beautiful!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> SW chocolate MAB
> View attachment 4967378


She's gorgeous @Shelby33!!!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Purple MiniMAC today.
> 
> View attachment 4967249


This purple is stunning.... You must get stopped all the time getting asked about it!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> This purple is stunning.... You must get stopped all the time getting asked about it!!!



Thank you!   I've gotten compliments on it.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> She's gorgeous @Shelby33!!!


Thanks, I love it so much!


----------



## Shelby33

SW chocolate MAB


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> SW chocolate MAB
> View attachment 4968109



Beautiful bag!    Beautiful pic!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag!    Beautiful pic!


Thanks, though I didn't put a lot of effort into the picture! I love this bag, I think it's the softest bag I have, even softer than my SW black!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Not sure what color this is. MAB


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Not sure what color this is. MAB


That looks just like my tomato, I can tell you for sure if you get a picture of the back of the tassels. Beautiful bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Not sure what color this is. MAB


Great picture! The snow makes it look magical!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> That looks just like my tomato, I can tell you for sure if you get a picture of the back of the tassels. Beautiful bag!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks, though I didn't put a lot of effort into the picture! I love this bag, I think it's the softest bag I have, even softer than my SW black!


beautiful 
I think if I could find a SW MAB for a good price I'd take any color except sage (since I have a sage mattie)
But I don't think I'm as good a sleuth as some of you


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> beautiful
> I think if I could find a SW MAB for a good price I'd take any color except sage (since I have a sage mattie)
> But I don't think I'm as good a sleuth as some of you


If I see one one I’ll send you a link to it


----------



## samfalstaff

@Jeepgurl76 
Good golly! This bag is beautiful! What a great rust red color!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> If I see one one I’ll send you a link to it


thank you 
I can't take credit for finding either of my vintage RM bags.  both were posted by others here


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> beautiful
> I think if I could find a SW MAB for a good price I'd take any color except sage (since I have a sage mattie)
> But I don't think I'm as good a sleuth as some of you


Yes you are!


----------



## Shelby33

The back of my tassels are a definite orange red leaning towards orange. Yours do look similar to the back of my eggplant. It's so hard to tell the colors now that the photobucket collection is gone.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> The back of my tassels are a definite orange red leaning towards orange. Yours do look similar to the back of my eggplant. It's so hard to tell the colors now that the photobucket collection is gone.


Should we try to rebuild a reference thread here?


----------



## samfalstaff

My rather tired looking wine MAC. Needs a little TLC.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes you are!


well, I didn't see that one @Jeepgurl76 just found 
maybe sometimes it's timing....or the way we search....I usually type in rebecca minkoff bag or handbag


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> well, I didn't see that one @Jeepgurl76 just found
> maybe sometimes it's timing....or the way we search....I usually type in rebecca minkoff bag or handbag


I think that bag had just gotten posted within minutes of me finding it. There is a group of us on here who look for the same stuff. There is group of people who are not here who are also looking for same bags as we are. The bags don’t really last long when they do pop up  Sometimes it’s a bummer you have to put in different searches to get items to pop up, it’s so time consuming.


----------



## Shelby33

I


sdkitty said:


> well, I didn't see that one @Jeepgurl76 just found
> maybe sometimes it's timing....or the way we search....I usually type in rebecca minkoff bag or handbag


 I didn't see it either!!! On PM I just search rebecca minkoff bag, Mercari is more tricky for me. A lot of it is just luck!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Should we try to rebuild a reference thread here?


We could....


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I
> 
> I didn't see it either!!! On PM I just search rebecca minkoff bag, Mercari is more tricky for me. A lot of it is just luck!


sometimes I've gone through hundreds of bags on ebay or Posh....other times I'll look at the most recently posted....I never look late at night


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I think that bag had just gotten posted within minutes of me finding it. There is a group of us on here who look for the same stuff. There is group of people who are not here who are also looking for same bags as we are. The bags don’t really last long when they do pop up  Sometimes it’s a bummer you have to put in different searches to get items to pop up, it’s so time consuming.


and there are probably people who lurk and see things her on the PF and go get them too
I'll admit I was a bit envious when I saw what you got.  but I probably wouldn't have pulled the trigger as fast as you did anyway


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> sometimes I've gone through hundreds of bags on ebay or Posh....other times I'll look at the most recently posted....I never look late at night


I think it’s the early morning (for us) listings that we miss out on.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> sometimes I've gone through hundreds of bags on ebay or Posh....other times I'll look at the most recently posted....I never look late at night


It helps me fall asleep! But I have found most of mine in the morning.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I think it’s the early morning (for us) listings that we miss out on.


I am up on the early morning (west coast time) but I don't generally search for bags first thing


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I went to bed early one night and a ocean and sw blue Nikki were posted and quickly sold. You just never know when.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I went to bed early one night and a ocean and sw blue Nikki were posted and quickly sold. You just never know when.


it's hard to figure....there are nice bags that don't sell for weeks and weeks but I guess some are in demand


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> it's hard to figure....there are nice bags that don't sell for weeks and weeks but I guess some are in demand


It's seems to be when I stop looking that all the good bags are then listed. I know that is not the case, but sometimes it feels like that.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> It's seems to be when I stop looking that all the good bags are then listed. I know that is not the case, but sometimes it feels like that.


sometimes I've been better off when something pops up that I wasn't looking for rather than when I'm obsessing over a particular thing


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I think that bag had just gotten posted within minutes of me finding it. There is a group of us on here who look for the same stuff. There is group of people who are not here who are also looking for same bags as we are. The bags don’t really last long when they do pop up  Sometimes it’s a bummer you have to put in different searches to get items to pop up, it’s so time consuming.


if you don't mind my asking did you pay FP or make a lower offer?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> if you don't mind my asking did you pay FP or make a lower offer?


I don’t mind. I knew I wanted it so I paid full price. I didn’t want to risk someone else coming along and paying full price. I didn’t think the price was bad for what the bag originally cost and quality.  If it was something I wouldn’t mind loosing out on I would have put an offer in. Knowing that there are others searching these bags, I didn’t hesitate.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I don’t mind. I knew I wanted it so I paid full price. I didn’t want to risk someone else coming along and paying full price. I didn’t think the price was bad for what the bag originally cost and quality.  If it was something I wouldn’t mind loosing out on I would have put an offer in. Knowing that there are others searching these bags, I didn’t hesitate.


I would have jumped on that too!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I don’t mind. I knew I wanted it so I paid full price. I didn’t want to risk someone else coming along and paying full price. I didn’t think the price was bad for what the bag originally cost and quality.  If it was something I wouldn’t mind loosing out on I would have put an offer in. Knowing that there are others searching these bags, I didn’t hesitate.


You got a good deal


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks, though I didn't put a lot of effort into the picture! I love this bag, I think it's the softest bag I have, even softer than my SW black!


It must feel absolutely amazing.


----------



## ShinyW

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Not sure what color this is. MAB


Beautiful what ever colour she is. 

Is it cruel to leave her in the snow? 
Asking for a friend


----------



## ShinyW

samfalstaff said:


> My rather tired looking wine MAC. Needs a little TLC.
> View attachment 4968331


Maybe not tired, 
a wide and varied experience of life. 
Perhaps.


----------



## Antonia

Today I have my pine green MAB....I need to use this bag more!!!


----------



## Shelby33

SW chocolate MAB


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Today I have my pine green MAB....I need to use this bag more!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969216
> View attachment 4969217


Beautiful! I don't know if I've seen this before!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful! I don't know if I've seen this before!


That's 'cause I hardly use it, my bad!!  This bag has mixed silver and brass HW...so the d-rings are silver but the clasps are brass. Weird but I love it!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> That's 'cause I hardly use it, my bad!!  This bag has mixed silver and brass HW...so the d-rings are silver but the clasps are brass. Weird but I love it!!


Yes I have 2 like that! 
What is the lining on your bag?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yes I have 2 like that!
> What is the lining on your bag?


It's white with pinstriping...the lining could use a cleaning but it's not terrible.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It's white with pinstriping...the lining could use a cleaning but it's not terrible.


Oh wow! Yes you need to use that more haha! It looks so soft!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh wow! Yes you need to use that more haha! It looks so soft!


It's amazing...not sure why I don't use it as much as I should.....but this is why I had to get rid of some of my other bags so that I have less to choose from and makes the decision process easier-lol!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Today I have my pine green MAB....I need to use this bag more!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969216
> View attachment 4969217


Hello there! Love a green bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> SW chocolate MAB
> View attachment 4969222


Looking good as always!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> That's 'cause I hardly use it, my bad!!  This bag has mixed silver and brass HW...so the d-rings are silver but the clasps are brass. Weird but I love it!!


Was the hardware mismatch intentional? I think that would drive me crazy.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Hello there! Love a green bag!


Thank you @samfalstaff !  I don't know about this mismatched HW..like your black Nikki you got from me!  Just a little odd....but I really don't care because I love the leather so much!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Looking good as always!


Thank you!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Thank you @samfalstaff !  I don't know about this mismatched HW..like your black Nikki you got from me!  Just a little odd....but I really don't care because I love the leather so much!!


Yes! That's the one I was thinking of. And I replaced that stud with yet another type of hardware! It's my Frankenstein bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

Started with my black MA hobo



But then changed my mind and switched to GA Elisha. I'm taking a kid somewhere today so my stuff is actually in the bag!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Started with my black MA hobo
> View attachment 4970328
> 
> 
> But then changed my mind and switched to GA Elisha. I'm taking a kid somewhere today so my stuff is actually in the bag!
> 
> View attachment 4970327


Now you sound like @Shelby33 ....switching up bags 2 times a day before deciding!   Both of these are fabulous!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Now you sound like @Shelby33 ....switching up bags 2 times a day before deciding!   Both of these are fabulous!!


Thanks! I know! I'm thinking about getting another Elisha because I really love how they look. Just need to figure out if they work for me to justify 2 of them!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! I know! I'm thinking about getting another Elisha because I really love how they look. Just need to figure out if they work for me to justify 2 of them!


Jenna and Denverite both just bought Elisha's....seems they are making a 'comeback' here!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Started with my black MA hobo
> View attachment 4970328
> 
> 
> But then changed my mind and switched to GA Elisha. I'm taking a kid somewhere today so my stuff is actually in the bag!
> 
> View attachment 4970327


I love the GA color but both bags are gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

Green MAB again... with and without flash


----------



## Shelby33

Started out with my SW chocolate MAB   
Just got this today, envy matinee


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Started out with my SW chocolate MAB
> Just got this today, envy matinee
> View attachment 4970442


WOW, I love it Shelby!!!  I just posted my MAB again and the colors are so close!!!  Love the suede flaps!!  I need more pics of this bag please!!


----------



## Denverite

samfalstaff said:


> Started with my black MA hobo
> View attachment 4970328
> 
> 
> But then changed my mind and switched to GA Elisha. I'm taking a kid somewhere today so my stuff is actually in the bag!
> 
> View attachment 4970327



I spent way too much time the other day on the elisha thread and bought the one on Posh lol. Can’t wait to get it!!




Shelby33 said:


> Started out with my SW chocolate MAB
> Just got this today, envy matinee
> View attachment 4970442



Ok that bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> WOW, I love it Shelby!!!  I just posted my MAB again and the colors are so close!!!  Love the suede flaps!!  I need more pics of this bag please!!


I will get some more when the sun it out!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> I spent way too much time the other day on the elisha thread and bought the one on Posh lol. Can’t wait to get it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok that bag is gorgeous!


Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

I just got an oddball idea that what if you removed the zipper pulls and attached O rings and the tassels on that...this bag would look officially old school!!  Such a crazy thought that just popped in my mind!


----------



## Denverite

Yesterday I used bottle green MAM 



And today switched to stonewash matinee


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I just got an oddball idea that what if you removed the zipper pulls and attached O rings and the tassels on that...this bag would look officially old school!!  Such a crazy thought that just popped in my mind!


I've actually done that...


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> Yesterday I used bottle green MAM
> View attachment 4970452
> 
> 
> And today switched to stonewash matinee
> 
> View attachment 4970453


Love love love SW Mattie!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I've actually done that...


Why am I not surprised???


----------



## beeb

samfalstaff said:


> Started with my black MA hobo
> View attachment 4970328
> 
> 
> But then changed my mind and switched to GA Elisha. I'm taking a kid somewhere today so my stuff is actually in the bag!
> 
> View attachment 4970327


I want to take a nap on that MA hobo! It looks so smooshy!!!!


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> Love love love SW Mattie!!!



Thank you! I’m surprised by how much I like the Mattie. I’d love to find the one with the red flaps some day!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> Yesterday I used bottle green MAM
> View attachment 4970452
> 
> 
> And today switched to stonewash matinee
> 
> View attachment 4970453


I love both of those!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Jenna and Denverite both just bought Elisha's....seems they are making a 'comeback' here!


Which one did @Denverite get?
Edit: Nevermind. Just read her post.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Green MAB again... with and without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970439
> View attachment 4970441


Oh, my! I love this. Green bags are just fabulous!


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> I spent way too much time the other day on the elisha thread and bought the one on Posh lol. Can’t wait to get it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok that bag is gorgeous!


Which one did you get? The brown one?


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> Yesterday I used bottle green MAM
> View attachment 4970452
> 
> 
> And today switched to stonewash matinee
> 
> View attachment 4970453


Very nice!!


----------



## Denverite

samfalstaff said:


> Which one did you get? The brown one?



I got this one that might be glazed almond! Antonia thinks it could be and it has silver hardware, so here’s hoping!



			https://posh.mk/aokcau40mdb


----------



## beeb

Denverite said:


> I got this one that might be glazed almond! Antonia thinks it could be and it has silver hardware, so here’s hoping!
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/aokcau40mdb


Oh, that's a bag after my own heart! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> I got this one that might be glazed almond! Antonia thinks it could be and it has silver hardware, so here’s hoping!
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/aokcau40mdb


Oh, yay! I remember! That one was beautiful! I think it's the same as mine which I love. GA, silver HW, great strap!


----------



## Denverite

beeb said:


> Oh, that's a bag after my own heart! Can't wait to see it!





samfalstaff said:


> Oh, yay! I remember! That one was beautiful! I think it's the same as mine which I love. GA, silver HW, great strap!



thank you! It looks like it’s in excellent condition so I’m excited and waiting impatiently for it to ship


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, my! I love this. Green bags are just fabulous!


Thank you!!


----------



## ShinyW

beeb said:


> I want to take a nap on that MA hobo! It looks so smooshy!!!!


You are so right. 
It looks like it would feel like a cloud.


----------



## Shelby33

Envy Matinee


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Envy Matinee
> View attachment 4971384



Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Envy Matinee
> View attachment 4971384


I envy your Matinee!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I envy your Matinee!


I love the leather!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Absolutely breathtaking!


Thanks!!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Envy Matinee
> View attachment 4971384


I didnt know this existed. I love it!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> I didnt know this existed. I love it!


I didn't either. Inside, on the bottom is written SS, so I wonder if it was from one of them?


----------



## Shelby33

Envy Matinee (in the sun)


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Envy Matinee (in the sun)
> View attachment 4972611


just basking in the sunshine!!


----------



## Denverite

Carrying one of my HGs from my old post   Good old black cat MAB


----------



## Shelby33

Changed over to my MAB, just sprayed it so I won't be so afraid to use it.


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> Carrying one of my HGs from my old post   Good old black cat MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972693
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972694


Don't you love this bag!!


----------



## JenJBS

Denverite said:


> Carrying one of my HGs from my old post   Good old black cat MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972693
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972694



Gorgeous!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Envy Matinee
> View attachment 4971384


very nice....looks like a dark teal?


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> Don't you love this bag!!



I really do! This has been literally the one bag that has been in my collection for several years (bought it in February of 2012--now I feel old lol) that I haven't gotten tired of. 



JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> very nice....looks like a dark teal?


Yes that is how it looks to me too.


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> Carrying one of my HGs from my old post   Good old black cat MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972693
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972694


Looks so nice and smooshy! My Black Cat MAM is very stiff.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Looks so nice and smooshy! My Black Cat MAM is very stiff.


Does yours have zippers on it?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Does yours have zippers on it?


Oh, yeah! I keep forgetting those zippers.


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> Changed over to my MAB, just sprayed it so I won't be so afraid to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972737


Wow looks good enough to dive into. So lovely.


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> Wow looks good enough to dive into. So lovely.


Thank you!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Changed over to my MAB, just sprayed it so I won't be so afraid to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972737



Sprayed?


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Sprayed?


With Kiwi Protect-All


----------



## Shelby33

GE today. In 2 different rooms.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Admiring and petting lol Thinking of letting a few go. Then I start getting anxiety. I love them  BSW Mattie.


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Admiring and petting lol Thinking of letting a few go. Then I start getting anxiety. I love them  BSW Mattie.


Beautiful! Seller's remorse is awful!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Admiring and petting lol Thinking of letting a few go. Then I start getting anxiety. I love them  BSW Mattie.


thinking of letting go of a SW?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful! Seller's remorse is awful!


It is  and especially since some of these bags can be hard to find at times.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> It is  and especially since some of these bags can be hard to find at times.


I have never had seller's remorse.  I have felt a bit bad recently that I got a very low price via consignment but when I let go of a bag, I'm ready to part with it.


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> It is  and especially since some of these bags can be hard to find at times.


Yes, that's the kicker. You might never come across it again. I ended up selling mine to a tpfer so I see it every now and then which is enough for me.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> thinking of letting go of a SW?


I have a few SWB so I’m thinking of maybe. My life style is really about to change. I’m going to need  to use much more bigger bags like my MAB and Nikkis or find bigger bags. I left my job Friday due to some health issues with auto immune disorder that’s attacking my liver. Right now I just need to work that works around my schedule with all my doctor appointments.  I use to do photography as my job so I plan on doing that until I can go back to a regular job. Now I gotta lug around all my equipment. Also a bag just for my bird lol he will have to travel with me which he already does already mostly.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Admiring and petting lol Thinking of letting a few go. Then I start getting anxiety. I love them  BSW Mattie.


Oh God that is gorgeous!!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I have a few SWB so I’m thinking of maybe. My life style is really about to change. I’m going to need  to use much more bigger bags like my MAB and Nikkis or find bigger bags. I left my job Friday due to some health issues with auto immune disorder that’s attacking my liver. Right now I just need to work that works around my schedule with all my doctor appointments.  I use to do photography as my job so I plan on doing that until I can go back to a regular job. Now I gotta lug around all my equipment. Also a bag just for my bird lol he will have to travel with me which he already does already mostly.


So sorry to hear that Carrie. I hope things look up for you soon.


----------



## Denverite

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Admiring and petting lol Thinking of letting a few go. Then I start getting anxiety. I love them  BSW Mattie.


 
Does this have silver hardware?! Was it a special order? It’s so beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I have a few SWB so I’m thinking of maybe. My life style is really about to change. I’m going to need  to use much more bigger bags like my MAB and Nikkis or find bigger bags. I left my job Friday due to some health issues with auto immune disorder that’s attacking my liver. Right now I just need to work that works around my schedule with all my doctor appointments.  I use to do photography as my job so I plan on doing that until I can go back to a regular job. Now I gotta lug around all my equipment. Also a bag just for my bird lol he will have to travel with me which he already does already mostly.


That's awful about your health and job. I hope it all works out! You have a wonderful assortment of MABs to choose from!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I have a few SWB so I’m thinking of maybe. My life style is really about to change. I’m going to need  to use much more bigger bags like my MAB and Nikkis or find bigger bags. I left my job Friday due to some health issues with auto immune disorder that’s attacking my liver. Right now I just need to work that works around my schedule with all my doctor appointments.  I use to do photography as my job so I plan on doing that until I can go back to a regular job. Now I gotta lug around all my equipment. Also a bag just for my bird lol he will have to travel with me which he already does already mostly.



So sorry to hear about the health issues you're having to deal with.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> So sorry to hear that Carrie. I hope things look up for you soon.


Thank you


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Denverite said:


> Does this have silver hardware?! Was it a special order? It’s so beautiful!


Does have silver hardware! I'm not sure if it was or not. I found this bag on TRR.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Does have silver hardware! I'm not sure if it was or not. I found this bag on TRR.


What lining does it have?


----------



## Denverite

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Does have silver hardware! I'm not sure if it was or not. I found this bag on TRR.



I love it. I also kept reading this thread and I’m sorry about your health issues, I know that’s really tough.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> What lining does it have?


B/W Floral


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I have a few SWB so I’m thinking of maybe. My life style is really about to change. I’m going to need  to use much more bigger bags like my MAB and Nikkis or find bigger bags. I left my job Friday due to some health issues with auto immune disorder that’s attacking my liver. Right now I just need to work that works around my schedule with all my doctor appointments.  I use to do photography as my job so I plan on doing that until I can go back to a regular job. Now I gotta lug around all my equipment. Also a bag just for my bird lol he will have to travel with me which he already does already mostly.


so sorry to hear about your health problems.  hope its treatable.
Interesting you travel with a bird.  you mean travel out of town?  what kind of bird?  Probably great for the bird as I think some of them get separation anxiety and can actually become neurotic, picking out their feathers, etc.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> so sorry to hear about your health problems.  hope its treatable.
> Interesting you travel with a bird.  you mean travel out of town?  what kind of bird?  Probably great for the bird as I think some of them get separation anxiety and can actually become neurotic, picking out their feathers, etc.


Thank you! Hopefully it will be that's why ill be having so many doc appointments to figure that out or get on a transplant list. Sam goes pretty much every where with me. Sometimes not and he is ok with that. I take him shopping, out to eat, we travel in the car he just rides on my shoulder lol. He goes out of state plenty flying with me. He is always harnessed. Rides in his carrier and I have a special made tote With a perch in it lol he rides in that as well.


----------



## Haughty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you! Hopefully it will be that's why ill be having so many doc appointments to figure that out or get on a transplant list. Sam goes pretty much every where with me. Sometimes not and he is ok with that. I take him shopping, out to eat, we travel in the car he just rides on my shoulder lol. He goes out of state plenty flying with me. He is always harnessed. Rides in his carrier and I have a special made tote With a perch in it lol he rides in that as well.


Wishing you good health


----------



## laurenrr

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I have a few SWB so I’m thinking of maybe. My life style is really about to change. I’m going to need  to use much more bigger bags like my MAB and Nikkis or find bigger bags. I left my job Friday due to some health issues with auto immune disorder that’s attacking my liver. Right now I just need to work that works around my schedule with all my doctor appointments.  I use to do photography as my job so I plan on doing that until I can go back to a regular job. Now I gotta lug around all my equipment. Also a bag just for my bird lol he will have to travel with me which he already does already mostly.


Thinking of you and hope all is welll


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> B/W Floral


Is the nameplate flat? I'm not sure there was an SO but could be wrong.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you! Hopefully it will be that's why ill be having so many doc appointments to figure that out or get on a transplant list. Sam goes pretty much every where with me. Sometimes not and he is ok with that. I take him shopping, out to eat, we travel in the car he just rides on my shoulder lol. He goes out of state plenty flying with me. He is always harnessed. Rides in his carrier and I have a special made tote With a perch in it lol he rides in that as well.


That's a lot to take on, best wishes for you!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Is the nameplate flat? I'm not sure there was an SO but could be wrong.


Yes, name plate is flat.


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I have a few SWB so I’m thinking of maybe. My life style is really about to change. I’m going to need  to use much more bigger bags like my MAB and Nikkis or find bigger bags. I left my job Friday due to some health issues with auto immune disorder that’s attacking my liver. Right now I just need to work that works around my schedule with all my doctor appointments.  I use to do photography as my job so I plan on doing that until I can go back to a regular job. Now I gotta lug around all my equipment. Also a bag just for my bird lol he will have to travel with me which he already does already mostly.



Very sorry to hear. I hope the doctors can figure out some things to help.  Also wanted to say your bird is super cute (I presume it's the one on your photo) and sounds like a good travel buddy!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes, name plate is flat.


I think you have an original.


----------



## Shelby33

Emerald MAM


----------



## Shelby33

One more


----------



## snibor

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I have a few SWB so I’m thinking of maybe. My life style is really about to change. I’m going to need  to use much more bigger bags like my MAB and Nikkis or find bigger bags. I left my job Friday due to some health issues with auto immune disorder that’s attacking my liver. Right now I just need to work that works around my schedule with all my doctor appointments.  I use to do photography as my job so I plan on doing that until I can go back to a regular job. Now I gotta lug around all my equipment. Also a bag just for my bird lol he will have to travel with me which he already does already mostly.


Sorry to hear of your health issues. Sending you good vibes and strength.


----------



## Skittle

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you! Hopefully it will be that's why ill be having so many doc appointments to figure that out or get on a transplant list. Sam goes pretty much every where with me. Sometimes not and he is ok with that. I take him shopping, out to eat, we travel in the car he just rides on my shoulder lol. He goes out of state plenty flying with me. He is always harnessed. Rides in his carrier and I have a special made tote With a perch in it lol he rides in that as well.



I am really sorry about what you are going through . I really hope that with so many medical advances you will be able to find a treatment. Wishing you good health!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I have a few SWB so I’m thinking of maybe. My life style is really about to change. I’m going to need  to use much more bigger bags like my MAB and Nikkis or find bigger bags. I left my job Friday due to some health issues with auto immune disorder that’s attacking my liver. Right now I just need to work that works around my schedule with all my doctor appointments.  I use to do photography as my job so I plan on doing that until I can go back to a regular job. Now I gotta lug around all my equipment. Also a bag just for my bird lol he will have to travel with me which he already does already mostly.


I'm so sorry to hear about this Carrie....sending you positive vibes.  Stay safe!!


----------



## Shelby33

Nevermind, switched back to envy matinee. It's getting really slouchy now.


----------



## Shelby33

Nevermind. Back to SW chocolate. BUT I did polish the doorknob.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Nevermind, switched back to envy matinee. It's getting really slouchy now.
> View attachment 4975718


Wow! Really like this! Leather looks so rich.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Nevermind. Back to SW chocolate. BUT I did polish the doorknob.
> View attachment 4975843


The bag relaxed into a heart! Or am I just seeing things?


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Nevermind. Back to SW chocolate. BUT I did polish the doorknob.
> View attachment 4975843



I can see why it's hard to choose. They are all lovely! I just want to pet all the leathers...


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! Really like this! Leather looks so rich.


It looks really nice with the gold HW. It's a nice colored HW, not too yellow.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> The bag relaxed into a heart! Or am I just seeing things?


I think it loves me hahaha


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I can see why it's hard to choose. They are all lovely! I just want to pet all the leathers...


I molest my bags so much they should probably be in therapy.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I molest my bags so much they should probably be in therapy.


If only you could carry all 3...


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Nevermind, switched back to envy matinee. It's getting really slouchy now.
> View attachment 4975718


I want!


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> I molest my bags so much they should probably be in therapy.


Where would we be without your humor, Shelby!!   You make us laugh.


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> I want!


I am surprised how much I love this bag, actually!


----------



## Antonia

Jumbo Love today


----------



## Shelby33

SW Black MAB


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Jumbo Love today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977420


This is a really pretty hag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Jumbo Love today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977420


An old new classic!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> SW Black MAB
> View attachment 4977602


Lovely bag! Looks like a winter wonderland where you are!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> This is a really pretty hag!


  Thank you!!


samfalstaff said:


> An old new classic!


 Yes, I agree!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Harewood Brown MAM


----------



## shesnochill

All these stonewash bags are making me want to whip of mine out.. lol


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Harewood Brown MAM
> View attachment 4977689



Ooooooo this is pretty. I also love it against the print of the chair!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> All these stonewash bags are making me want to whip of mine out.. lol


Do it! I'd love to see them!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Ooooooo this is pretty. I also love it against the print of the chair!


Thanks! Yeah, I love this chair. All bags look good on this chair.


----------



## shesnochill

Black Basketweave MAB today. Thanks @Jeepgurl76 for reminding me of this.. lol sat in the garage since Nov.

(Please ignore our inward/indoor Christmas wreath. Lol!)


----------



## shesnochill

Photo dumping..


----------



## JenJBS

shesnochill said:


> All these stonewash bags are making me want to whip of mine out.. lol






samfalstaff said:


> Do it! I'd love to see them!


+1! So would I!


----------



## ShinyW

samfalstaff said:


> Harewood Brown MAM
> View attachment 4977689


What a beautiful classic colour. 
Love it


----------



## shesnochill

JenJBS said:


> +1! So would I!




I only have a SW Black MAB & SW Blue Nikki.


----------



## shesnochill

Photo dump..


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB MAB


----------



## Antonia

Love cross body bag


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB MAB


Wowsers! Love the SW wrinkles!


----------



## samfalstaff

GE Elisha today. This Elisha is a little different from my GA one. The GE is more floppy.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> GE Elisha today. This Elisha is a little different from my GA one. The GE is more floppy.
> View attachment 4978801
> View attachment 4978799
> View attachment 4978798
> View attachment 4978794


I love these Glazed leathers!   I am partial to the GE!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

SW Espresso MAM


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I love these Glazed leathers!   I am partial to the GE!!!!!


I'm partial to the GA! Just love the combo of the silver HW and GA!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> SW Espresso MAM
> View attachment 4978981


Wow! She's all unpacked!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! She's all unpacked!


I've had this one for a few months? It gets a lot of use!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I'm partial to the GA! Just love the combo of the silver HW and GA!


I would love to find a GA!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I've had this one for a few months? It gets a lot of use!!


Oh, I thought it was still packed. I lost track of all the bags...


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, I thought it was still packed. I lost track of all the bags...


I bought this after I moved, from ebay-I think it was yours? I do have bags that are still packed though!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I bought this after I moved, from ebay-I think it was yours? I do have bags that are still packed though!


Yeah, I got confused. I can barely keep track of my own bags...


----------



## Shelby33

SW chocolate MAB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB MAB


----------



## samfalstaff

RBBBW MAM. After trying to clean the handles, they got all rubbery and sticky like holding your kid's hand after they've had ice cream.  So had to pull out some twillies. I know - they don't go with the bag. Off to etsy for some new twillies...


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> RBBBW MAM. After trying to clean the handles, they got all rubbery and sticky like holding your kid's hand after they've had ice cream.  So had to pull out some twillies. I know - they don't go with the bag. Off to etsy for some new twillies...
> View attachment 4979897


Omg, this looks super cute!!!   Your RB looks so vibrant!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Omg, this looks super cute!!!   Your RB looks so vibrant!!


Thanks!


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> SW Espresso MAM
> View attachment 4978981


Shelby, 
Your bags all look so beautifully kept. 
Well done.


----------



## Antonia

Using Royal BBW today after seeing Samfalstaff post her lovely bag with Twillys!


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> Shelby,
> Your bags all look so beautifully kept.
> Well done.


Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Using Royal BBW today after seeing Samfalstaff post her lovely bag with Twillys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980550


Looking good! Is this a MAM too?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Looking good! Is this a MAM too?


Thank you!!  MAB...I now only have one MAM and it's my cream colored one with the CC lining.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  MAB...I now only have one MAM and it's my cream colored one with the CC lining.


Ah, okay.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Still using my SWB MAB I just love this bag and I dislike using it cuz I’m afraid of wearing it out lol. Even though it’s not likely to happen anytime soon. My Peacock Nikki  well pretty sure that’s the color came today. It’s a little discolored on one side due to aging of the leather and color but the front side looks really good.


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Still using my SWB MAB I just love this bag and I dislike using it cuz I’m afraid of wearing it out lol. Even though it’s not likely to happen anytime soon. My Peacock Nikki  well pretty sure that’s the color came today. It’s a little discolored on one side due to aging of the leather and color but the front side looks really good.


What a great green color!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Still using my SWB MAB I just love this bag and I dislike using it cuz I’m afraid of wearing it out lol. Even though it’s not likely to happen anytime soon. My Peacock Nikki  well pretty sure that’s the color came today. It’s a little discolored on one side due to aging of the leather and color but the front side looks really good.


I'd rather wear my bags out than lot them go to waste


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Still using my SWB MAB I just love this bag and I dislike using it cuz I’m afraid of wearing it out lol. Even though it’s not likely to happen anytime soon. My Peacock Nikki  well pretty sure that’s the color came today. It’s a little discolored on one side due to aging of the leather and color but the front side looks really good.


Love the color!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Which one ahh hmm one for each arm lol


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Which one ahh hmm one for each arm lol


black one


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Which one ahh hmm one for each arm lol


Both beautiful but I vote for black SW!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4981738


beautiful photo...this is your new MAM?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> beautiful photo...this is your new MAM?


Yes!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4981738



Looks like it's settling in well to it's new home! Did you do work on the handles? Is there a magic trick to fixing them?


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4981738



I love that chain, very cool!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> I love that chain, very cool!


Thanks! I have a silver one somewhere and I can't find it. I put it in a stupid place I KNEW I would remember but of course I don't.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Looks like it's settling in well to it's new home! Did you do work on the handles? Is there a magic trick to fixing them?


I'll tag you in the thread


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I'll tag you in the thread



Thanks! That is such a great trick and looks a lot easier than I was expecting.


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! I have a silver one somewhere and I can't find it. I put it in a stupid place I KNEW I would remember but of course I don't.



I do the same all the time . I'm sure you'll find it soon!


----------



## Shelby33

Needed a bigger bag. Once I start using this one it's hard to change out of though.


----------



## ShinyW

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Which one ahh hmm one for each arm lol


Black one.


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> Needed a bigger bag. Once I start using this one it's hard to change out of though.
> View attachment 4981817


What a magnificent colour and sheen and smoosh. 
Just love it to bits.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4981738



This photo is stunning!     The colors! The textures! The bag! I stand by my comment of your photos being professional level.  There is absolutely nothing at all lacking about this photo!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Needed a bigger bag. Once I start using this one it's hard to change out of though.
> View attachment 4981817



That color is gorgeous! So rich and saturated!


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> What a magnificent colour and sheen and smoosh.
> Just love it to bits.


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Chocolate SW MAB
The first picture was taken yesterday in the sun, the second one today, cloudy and snowing. 



This is probably my favorite bag right now. I never loved brown bags but now I can't get enough. And I found the chain-in one of the pouches in my bag. At least I got a lot of drawers cleaned out though.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> That color is gorgeous! So rich and saturated!


Thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Chocolate SW MAB
> The first picture was taken yesterday in the sun, the second one today, cloudy and snowing.
> View attachment 4982657
> View attachment 4982662
> 
> This is probably my favorite bag right now. I never loved brown bags but now I can't get enough. And I found the chain-in one of the pouches in my bag. At least I got a lot of drawers cleaned out though.


I might need one of these


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I might need one of these


I'm surprised I never read much about this color, I read a lot about regular chocolate but not this.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Chocolate SW MAB
> The first picture was taken yesterday in the sun, the second one today, cloudy and snowing.
> View attachment 4982657
> View attachment 4982662
> 
> This is probably my favorite bag right now. I never loved brown bags but now I can't get enough. And I found the chain-in one of the pouches in my bag. At least I got a lot of drawers cleaned out though.



I love how this color changes so much in different lights. Also it's silver hardware right? So pretty!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I love how this color changes so much in different lights. Also it's silver hardware right? So pretty!


Yes I love silver HW!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Yes I love silver HW!



Me too! It seems so much harder to find on the older bags


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Me too! It seems so harder to find on the older bags


I know. A lot of people wanted silver HW but brass or gold was used more often.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I'm surprised I never read much about this color, I read a lot about regular chocolate but not this.


maybe the made a smaller number of these


----------



## samfalstaff

Trying my mattie again. I haven't taken it out of the house yet, but I'm already starting to fret about the lack of a strap.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Trying my mattie again. I haven't taken it out of the house yet, but I'm already starting to fret about the lack of a strap.
> View attachment 4982963


beautiful....if it's a full size mattie it will carry comfortably with the handles - unless you're wanting cross-body


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Trying my mattie again. I haven't taken it out of the house yet, but I'm already starting to fret about the lack of a strap.
> View attachment 4982963


Maybe you just need to get used to it?


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Trying my mattie again. I haven't taken it out of the house yet, but I'm already starting to fret about the lack of a strap.
> View attachment 4982963


is this chocolate?  SW?


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> beautiful....if it's a full size mattie it will carry comfortably with the handles - unless you're wanting cross-body


Not sure if full sized. I don't think it's SW.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Not sure if full sized. I don't think it's SW.


I had a small mattie way back in the day and I returned it because it would not fit comfortably on shoulder....full sized fits very comfortably.  I'm average sized.  (8-10)


----------



## LipglossedX

Brought my Black/Gunmetal Mini Mac out today. My cat apparently wanted to see it too. lol


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I had a small mattie way back in the day and I returned it because it would not fit comfortably on shoulder....full sized fits very comfortably.  I'm average sized.  (8-10)


Probably full sized then.


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> View attachment 4983010
> View attachment 4983012
> 
> 
> Brought my Black/Gunmetal Mini Mac out today. My cat apparently wanted to see it too. lol



Kitty photo bomb!      Adorable! What's his/her name? Great bag!


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Kitty photo bomb!      Adorable! What's his/her name? Great bag!



Thanks! Her name is Betty. She's 15 now and sassy as ever.


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> RBBBW MAM. After trying to clean the handles, they got all rubbery and sticky like holding your kid's hand after they've had ice cream.  So had to pull out some twillies. I know - they don't go with the bag. Off to etsy for some new twillies...
> 
> View attachment 4979897




After trying to clean the handles, they got all rubbery and sticky like holding your kid's hand after they've had ice cream. 

Hahahahahhaha!! This made me laugh out loud!!


----------



## shesnochill

Came to visit my parents + bring some of my bags back to my place.


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Came to visit my parents + bring some of my bags to my place.
> 
> View attachment 4983065


Good choices!


----------



## shesnochill

Thanks @samfalstaff  Hope you're well my friend! xx


----------



## ShinyW

JenJBS said:


> This photo is stunning!     The colors! The textures! The bag! I stand by my comment of your photos being professional level.  There is absolutely nothing at all lacking about this photo!


I agree.


Shelby33 said:


> Chocolate SW MAB
> The first picture was taken yesterday in the sun, the second one today, cloudy and snowing.
> View attachment 4982657
> View attachment 4982662
> 
> This is probably my favorite bag right now. I never loved brown bags but now I can't get enough. And I found the chain-in one of the pouches in my bag. At least I got a lot of drawers cleaned out though.


Goodness gracious what a difference the light makes!


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> View attachment 4983010
> View attachment 4983012
> 
> 
> Brought my Black/Gunmetal Mini Mac out today. My cat apparently wanted to see it too. lol


nice bag....love gunmetal HW...and kitty is too cute....they just have to check everything out


----------



## Shelby33

Chocolate /bw mab


@Antonia


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Chocolate /bw mab
> View attachment 4983718
> 
> @Antonia
> View attachment 4983720


you have a real treasure trove


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> you have a real treasure trove


For some reason, this was 13.00 on PM. There's nothing wrong with it though.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> For some reason, this was 13.00 on PM. There's nothing wrong with it though.


OMG
I think I want to hire you as a personal shopper


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> OMG
> I think I want to hire you as a personal shopper


A few months earlier, I got one just like it for 8.00. The piping was exposed. So.i.got it and fixed it up and sent it to a TPFer who loves brown bags. The leather is really soft and thick.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> A few months earlier, I got one just like it for 8.00. The piping was exposed. So.i.got it and fixed it up and sent it to a TPFer who loves brown bags. The leather is really soft and thick.


great shopping...I've gotten a couple of good deals (thanks to wonderful PF members posting them) but nothing like that.....and I've been looking quite a bit lately


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> great shopping...I've gotten a couple of good deals (thanks to wonderful PF members posting them) but nothing like that.....and I've been looking quite a bit lately


You just never know. Then I saw a MAC on PM for 300.00??


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> You just never know. Then I saw a MAC on PM for 300.00??


I know....some of these people seem to be dreaming...


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Chocolate /bw mab
> View attachment 4983718
> 
> @Antonia
> View attachment 4983720


This is gorgeous!!  What is the lining??


----------



## Antonia

Still using Royal BBW


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Chocolate /bw mab
> View attachment 4983718
> 
> @Antonia
> View attachment 4983720


Thanks lol now your photo of your bag has me needing one ha ha


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> This is gorgeous!!  What is the lining??


B and w floral. I tagged you because I replaced the zipper pull with an O ring


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Thanks! Her name is Betty. She's 15 now and sassy as ever.


I had one who was 13 and never lost her sass either, even after she got sick.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> B and w floral. I tagged you because I replaced the zipper pull with an O ring


Ahhhh I noticed that!!!  You are so good!!!


----------



## Denverite

Look at this gorgeous bag I just got from @jennalovesbags  It's so soft and smooshy, I am smitten. I also am a sucker for sample sale bags so it makes it extra exciting to me. I moved my things in right away and she's all ready to go for tomorrow!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Denverite said:


> Look at this gorgeous bag I just got from @jennalovesbags  It's so soft and smooshy, I am smitten. I also am a sucker for sample sale bags so it makes it extra exciting to me. I moved my things in right away and she's all ready to go for tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 4984373
> View attachment 4984372



How it got to you so quickly I’ll never know. Glad you love it!!


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> Look at this gorgeous bag I just got from @jennalovesbags  It's so soft and smooshy, I am smitten. I also am a sucker for sample sale bags so it makes it extra exciting to me. I moved my things in right away and she's all ready to go for tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 4984373
> View attachment 4984372


Nice!!!


----------



## Denverite

jennalovesbags said:


> How it got to you so quickly I’ll never know. Glad you love it!!



Oh my gosh I know!!! Across the entire country in two days, I was shocked! Thank you again!!


----------



## sdkitty

Denverite said:


> Oh my gosh I know!!! Across the entire country in two days, I was shocked! Thank you again!!


love when that happens


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> Look at this gorgeous bag I just got from @jennalovesbags  It's so soft and smooshy, I am smitten. I also am a sucker for sample sale bags so it makes it extra exciting to me. I moved my things in right away and she's all ready to go for tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 4984373
> View attachment 4984372


The leather looks so smooshy!


----------



## Haughty

samfalstaff said:


> The leather looks so smooshy!


I believe there is the regular size Nikki just like this one on PM, but the seller seems to be MIA.  Might not be a sample sale though


----------



## samfalstaff

Harewood Mattie waiting to go out.


----------



## shesnochill

Doing tricks around the house to fix the handles.

“Hanging” around the house — literally.


----------



## LipglossedX

shesnochill said:


> Doing tricks around the house to fix the handles.
> 
> “Hanging” around the house — literally.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984451
> View attachment 4984452
> View attachment 4984453
> View attachment 4984454
> View attachment 4984455



That's what I would be doing... hanging it on wider spaces until it hopefully just reshaped lol


----------



## JenJBS

Took the pic, then got distracted (silly kitties...) and forgot to post it.  This seems like a spring/summer color, but figured being near Valentine's Day justified a pink bag.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Took the pic, then got distracted (silly kitties...) and forgot to post it.  This seems like a spring/summer color, but figured being near Valentine's Day justified a pink bag.
> 
> View attachment 4984507


This is adorable!!   Congrats!!!


----------



## Antonia

GE Mattie with FDL


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> This is adorable!!   Congrats!!!



Thank you!   I'm looking forward to wearing it over spring and summer.


----------



## luv2shop_78

samfalstaff said:


> Started with my black MA hobo
> View attachment 4970328
> 
> 
> But then changed my mind and switched to GA Elisha. I'm taking a kid somewhere today so my stuff is actually in the bag!
> 
> View attachment 4970327



That HOBO tho


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB MAB


----------



## Shelby33

SWB MAB


This SW leather is thicker than my other two SW. @Jeepgurl76 is it the same with yours?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> SWB MAB
> View attachment 4985014
> 
> This SW leather is thicker than my other two SW. @Jeepgurl76 is it the same with yours?


My SW MAB and Mattie are both thick leathers and so was my MAM. My SW Nikki and Tess feel about the same but not as thick as the MABs or Mattie.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My SW MAB and Mattie are both thick leathers and so was my MAM. My SW Nikki and Tess feel about the same but not as thick as the MABs or Mattie.


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

luv2shop_78 said:


> That HOBO tho


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Harewood Mattie on the way to school, sitting in the garden, and about to be switched out. (Oh jeez, I still haven't cleaned that car seat...)


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Harewood Mattie on the way to school, sitting in the garden, and about to be switched out. (Oh jeez, I still haven't cleaned that car seat...)
> View attachment 4985524
> View attachment 4985523
> View attachment 4985522


This is such a gorgeous color!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> This is such a gorgeous color!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Harewood Mattie on the way to school, sitting in the garden, and about to be switched out. (Oh jeez, I still haven't cleaned that car seat...)
> View attachment 4985524
> View attachment 4985523
> View attachment 4985522


I missed this! I loooove the color!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Chocolate MAB


----------



## Antonia

Gold bar 07 resort 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
MAB


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Chocolate MAB


Love it!!


----------



## Shelby33

Cranberry Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Gold bar 07 resort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985977
> View attachment 4985979
> View attachment 4985981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAB


I was just wondering when we'd see this again!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I was just wondering when we'd see this again!!


It's been a while, it had to make an appearance!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Cranberry Nikki
> View attachment 4986020


YUMMY!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Gold bar 07 resort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985977
> View attachment 4985979
> View attachment 4985981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAB



This is truly the most fabulous bag!     



Shelby33 said:


> Cranberry Nikki
> View attachment 4986020



I need a cranberry mini Nikki in my life...


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> This is truly the most fabulous bag!
> 
> 
> 
> I need a cranberry mini Nikki in my life...


Thank you @JenJBS !  It's a little on the 'loud' side so I don't carry it much...plus I like to rotate my bags often!!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> This is truly the most fabulous bag!
> 
> 
> 
> I need a cranberry mini Nikki in my life...


It's a cheerful bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Cranberry Nikki
> View attachment 4986020


Oh, this color is just so happy!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Gold bar 07 resort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985977
> View attachment 4985979
> View attachment 4985981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAB


Wow! You probably answered this questions already, but is this bag heavier than other MABs?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! You probably answered this questions already, but is this bag heavier than other MABs?


You know what, I think it is...I just held it up and it weighs a bit and I don't really carry a lot of stuff.  I should try and compare it to my other bags-lol.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> You know what, I think it is...I just held it up and it weighs a bit and I don't really carry a lot of stuff.  I should try and compare it to my other bags-lol.


It looks like it might be a hefty bag, but it must look spectacular in the sun!


----------



## Haughty

samfalstaff said:


> It looks like it might be a hefty bag, but it must look spectacular in the sun!


Is this Nikki the same color?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, this color is just so happy!


It is!


----------



## shesnochill

It’s almost 9:00pm — BBW MAB & I just got home.


----------



## Antonia

Glazed Almond today...


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Grey MAB


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Glazed Almond today...
> View attachment 4986954


Have you had this long I meant to ask you? I love this color!


----------



## Shelby33

Periwinkle Nikki was starting to look a bit faded. It's a little more purple now.


----------



## Shelby33

But also I may use this one


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Have you had this long I meant to ask you? I love this color!


I bought it last year in the spring (I think??).  Funny though, at first I was not that crazy about it because of the silver HW...but now I just love it...glazed leathers are my favorite!!


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> Chocolate SW MAB
> The first picture was taken yesterday in the sun, the second one today, cloudy and snowing.
> View attachment 4982657
> View attachment 4982662
> 
> This is probably my favorite bag right now. I never loved brown bags but now I can't get enough. And I found the chain-in one of the pouches in my bag. At least I got a lot of drawers cleaned out though.


@Haughty


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I bought it last year in the spring (I think??).  Funny though, at first I was not that crazy about it because of the silver HW...but now I just love it...glazed leathers are my favorite!!


I love them too and I love that color with the silver HW!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> It’s almost 9:00pm — BBW MAB & I just got home.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4986804


That's so pretty, is the leather smooth?


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> @Haughty


That is so cool.   Hard to believe that is the same bag with different lighting


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Periwinkle Nikki was starting to look a bit faded. It's a little more purple now.
> View attachment 4987030



Did you use any treatments on it? I am having big issues with periwinkle. Every time I try to touch it with something (like leather CPR, for example)  the color rubs off leaving weird bluish marks. There is even a thread on this forum about it.


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Did you use any treatments on it? I am having big issues with periwinkle. Every time I try to touch it with something (like leather CPR, for example)  the color rubs off leaving weird bluish marks. There is even a thread on this forum about it.


Yes this happened to me too. That's part of the reason I used a darker colored shoe cream on the bag.


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Yes this happened to me too. That's part of the reason I used a darker colored shoe cream on the bag.



Then you had to cover the whole purse in that cream? Because if you don't have a perfect color match, it will show the difference in color?


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Then you had to cover the whole purse in that cream? Because if you don't have a perfect color match, it will show the difference in color?


I guess I could have tried the original color but I did not think it would cover the dark marks. I've never had a leather do that before.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Periwinkle Nikki was starting to look a bit faded. It's a little more purple now.
> View attachment 4987030



Such a beautiful color!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

This was Antonia’s MAB that was on the TRR! This bag seriously could be a Stonewash cousin lol it’s sooooo smooth and soft! Smooshy  very happy that I snagged this. I was going to pass it up but that FDL was calling me. The leather on this is so good. Ahhh RM OS bags are the best.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This was Antonia’s MAB that was on the TRR! This bag seriously could be a Stonewash cousin lol it’s sooooo smooth and soft! Smooshy  very happy that I snagged this. I was going to pass it up but that FDL was calling me. The leather on this is so good. Ahhh RM OS bags are the best.


Congrats!!  Ohhh seeing it makes me miss it but I'm so happy it's in a new loving home!! (sounds like I'm talking about a pet for crying out loud!!)


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Glazed Almond today...
> View attachment 4986954


Love this bag! Just the right color of red/brown/orange.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> But also I may use this one
> View attachment 4987039


All good choices!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> That's so pretty, is the leather smooth?



It is! Very fine, shiny and smooth. Kind of like the bag @Antonia had I feel like.


----------



## shesnochill

The one that @Jeepgurl76 just got from TRR!

See above post.


----------



## Antonia

SW black Mab with Paisley lining


----------



## laurenrr

Antonia said:


> SW black Mab with Paisley lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987926
> View attachment 4987927
> View attachment 4987928


Love your whole outfit and especially your boots


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> Love your whole outfit and especially your boots


Thank you @laurenrr !


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black MAB again!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black MAB again!


It looks awesome on you Carrie!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> SW black Mab with Paisley lining
> 
> View attachment 4987926




I like the outfit with the knits esp the beanie!


----------



## Shelby33

BBW MAM


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> I like the outfit with the knits esp the beanie!


Thanks Anna!  I got it from Marshall's a couple months ago but this is maybe the 2nd time I'm wearing it-lol.  It's one of those made in Italy wool hats they get and it was probably about $15.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> BBW MAM
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988154
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988153


Oh wow!!!  Those handles look fabulous!!  Was it an easy fix??


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black MAB again!


When I first got mine I used it straight for over a year month! I love your lining!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> SW black Mab with Paisley lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987926
> View attachment 4987927
> View attachment 4987928


OMG I should use mine too that will make 3 of us hahaha


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> When I first got mine I used it straight for over a year month! I love your lining!


But that may have been 100 bags ago....now you have too many options!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh wow!!!  Those handles look fabulous!!  Was it an easy fix??


I don't think I had to fix these, I've had this for about a year.


----------



## Shelby33

I switched to my wine Nikki because I needed something more alive. 
I'm very tired today.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> But that may have been 100 bags ago....now you have too many options!!


I actually have less bags now, I gave away a ton before I moved!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I actually have less bags now, I gave away a ton before I moved!


I’ll be posting more bags to give away lol I have more coming even though I don’t need anymore bags. The ones I really do love which there is many it feels overwhelming because they don’t all have a proper place together. I just want them all together and organized . It’s also hard to let go of bags even ones just sitting there cuz I love them all and admire them in some way or another.


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I’ll be posting more bags to give away lol I have more coming even though I don’t need anymore bags. The ones I really do love which there is many it feels overwhelming because they don’t all have a proper place together. I just want them all together and organized . It’s also hard to let go of bags even ones just sitting there cuz I love them all and admire them in some way or another.



I did a huge closet purge a few years ago and got rid of a ton of clothes and like 20 bags (some were just cheap ones)... felt great to de-clutter. Somehow, I still have a bunch of stuff to de-clutter again? lol How does this happen?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> I did a huge closet purge a few years ago and got rid of a ton of clothes and like 20 bags (some were just cheap ones)... felt great to de-clutter. Somehow, I still have a bunch of stuff to de-clutter again? lol How does this happen?


I have done purges a few times and ahh it feels so good when I do! Everything looks neat and tidy again lol so much less stuff. Easier to find things  great feeling! Then I fill it up again :/. I like minimalistic in a lot of other areas of my life and in my home. Except for bags mostly  no minimalism there lol I don’t buy a ton of clothes but they seem to add up as well. I really like thrifting to buy clothes


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I have done purges a few times and ahh it feels so good when I do! Everything looks neat and tidy again lol so much less stuff. Easier to find things  great feeling! Then I fill it up again :/. I like minimalistic in a lot of other areas of my life and in my home. Except for bags mostly  no minimalism there lol I don’t buy a ton of clothes but they seem to add up as well. I really like thrifting to buy clothes



I've gotten way better about what I buy but it somehow still accumulates over time. lol I hate visible clutter but don't have issues packing closets full. It's a work in progress...


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> I did a huge closet purge a few years ago and got rid of a ton of clothes and like 20 bags (some were just cheap ones)... felt great to de-clutter. Somehow, I still have a bunch of stuff to de-clutter again? lol How does this happen?



Clutter multiplies worse than rabbits...


----------



## Jeepgurl76

JenJBS said:


> Clutter multiplies worse than rabbits...


Truth!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I don't think I had to fix these, I've had this for about a year.


Oh I thought this was the new one you got that you said needed work...you have so many I get confused sometimes!!


----------



## JenJBS

Carrying my pretty pink camera bag today, so when the mail carrier delivers the new green MiniMAC, it will feel welcome.  Plus, it's a couple days 'til Valentine's Day, so of course I'm carrying a pink bag...


----------



## Jeepgurl76

JenJBS said:


> Carrying my pretty pink camera bag today, so when the mail carrier delivers the new green MiniMAC, it will feel welcome.  Plus, it's a couple days 'til Valentine's Day, so of course I'm carrying a pink bag...
> 
> View attachment 4988334


Really pretty color and love the hardware on it


----------



## ShinyW

Denverite said:


> Look at this gorgeous bag I just got from @jennalovesbags  It's so soft and smooshy, I am smitten. I also am a sucker for sample sale bags so it makes it extra exciting to me. I moved my things in right away and she's all ready to go for tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 4984373
> View attachment 4984372


"Soft and smooshy" it sounds divine.  
No wonder you moved in your things right away.


----------



## Shelby33

Since we moved into a bigger place it is definitely more minimalistic, and much easier to dust.


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> SWB MAB
> View attachment 4985014
> 
> This SW leather is thicker than my other two SW. @Jeepgurl76 is it the same with yours?


So beautifully shiny and well cared for. 
Just love it. 
They way it falls? 
Oh my my.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I switched to my wine Nikki because I needed something more alive.
> I'm very tired today.
> View attachment 4988215


It's official....you have the smooshiest Wine Nikki!!


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> Chocolate /bw mab
> View attachment 4983718
> 
> @Antonia
> View attachment 4983720


WoW 

I am not sure what you do,
Your photos are always so gorgeous. 
The curvy folds and shapes and 
the way they catch the light. 
Just divine. 

You obviously have a real love for your bags and 
look after them accordingly.


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> WoW
> 
> I am not sure what you do,
> Your photos are always so gorgeous.
> The curvy folds and shapes and
> the way they catch the light.
> Just divine.
> 
> You obviously have a real love for your bags and
> look after them accordingly.


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> So beautifully shiny and well cared for.
> Just love it.
> They way it falls?
> Oh my my.


It's a great leather!


----------



## ShinyW

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Chocolate MAB


Such a knockout. 
Love it.


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> Cranberry Nikki
> View attachment 4986020


Oh my oh my. 
If impossibly I had to chose The One. 
This one.


----------



## ShinyW

Antonia said:


> Thank you @JenJBS !  It's a little on the 'loud' side so I don't carry it much...plus I like to rotate my bags often!!


Definetly makes a statement. 
Love it. 
Not for every day 
but it is just so right.


----------



## ShinyW

samfalstaff said:


> It looks like it might be a hefty bag, but it must look spectacular in the sun!


Or sparkling under the lights of a gala or ashow. 
The imagination runs wild with possibilities.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black MAB. I just love this bag


----------



## ShinyW

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Grey MAB


Some grey colours just sing. 
This is definetly one of them. 
Lovely.


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> I switched to my wine Nikki because I needed something more alive.
> I'm very tired today.
> View attachment 4988215


Definetly a bag and colour to lift your spirits. 
I bet you and it get plenty of positive attention when you wear it.


----------



## Antonia

ShinyW said:


> Definetly makes a statement.
> Love it.
> Not for every day
> but it is just so right.


Thank you!!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black MAB. I just love this bag


So happy you love it!!


----------



## ShinyW

Antonia said:


> It's official....you have the smooshiest Wine Nikki!!


I concurr.


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Really pretty color and love the hardware on it



Thank you!   I love the gunmetal hardware! Especially against pink.  Also wearing my gunmetal bangles.


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   I love the gunmetal hardware! Especially against pink.  Also wearing my gunmetal bangles.
> View attachment 4988381



I am down for all the gunmetal everything


----------



## Jeepgurl76

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   I love the gunmetal hardware! Especially against pink.  Also wearing my gunmetal bangles.
> View attachment 4988381


If you don’t mind sharing where did you get these?omg love them


----------



## laurenrr

Braved the cold to pick up my kids at school


----------



## samfalstaff

laurenrr said:


> Braved the cold to pick up my kids at school
> View attachment 4988456


Oh, this is beautiful. That leather!!


----------



## laurenrr

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, this is beautiful. That leather!!


Thank  you! This is my favorite mac! The color is metallic honey


----------



## JenJBS

The MiniMAC arrived!       It's such a beautiful shade of green! True green, not leaning blue or yellow. Light enough to look green in low light. Dark enough to be beautiful, not overwhelming or neon. This is inside on a really rainy, dark overcast day.

Too bad there's no holiday that's perfect for a green bag coming up in the next month or so... 

Green used to be my favorite color, and this bag is reminding me why. Then I got seriously overdosed on green while on Active Duty in the Marines... Purple is still my favorite, but this is like meeting an old friend.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> The MiniMAC arrived!       It's such a beautiful shade of green! True green, not leaning blue or yellow. Light enough to look green in low light. Dark enough to be beautiful, not overwhelming or neon. This is inside on a really rainy, dark overcast day.
> 
> Too bad there's no holiday that's perfect for a green bag coming up in the next month or so...
> 
> Green used to be my favorite color, and this bag is reminding me why. Then I got seriously overdosed on green while on Active Duty in the Marines... Purple is still my favorite, but this is like meeting an old friend.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988490


St. Patty's day!!!  Or are you being a smarty pants there?


----------



## snibor

JenJBS said:


> The MiniMAC arrived!       It's such a beautiful shade of green! True green, not leaning blue or yellow. Light enough to look green in low light. Dark enough to be beautiful, not overwhelming or neon. This is inside on a really rainy, dark overcast day.
> 
> Too bad there's no holiday that's perfect for a green bag coming up in the next month or so...
> 
> Green used to be my favorite color, and this bag is reminding me why. Then I got seriously overdosed on green while on Active Duty in the Marines... Purple is still my favorite, but this is like meeting an old friend.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988490


Love it!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> St. Patty's day!!!  Or are you being a smarty pants there?



Yep, St. Patrick's Day.  I like the holiday, since my birthday is the next day.



snibor said:


> Love it!



Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> Is this Nikki the same color?


I don't think so...my MAB is a stiff smooth leather, almost like a PVC-not a slouchy supple leather.  I know there were some other gold bags but I think the  MAB is the only  one she made in that leather for resort '07.


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> The MiniMAC arrived!       It's such a beautiful shade of green! True green, not leaning blue or yellow. Light enough to look green in low light. Dark enough to be beautiful, not overwhelming or neon. This is inside on a really rainy, dark overcast day.
> 
> Too bad there's no holiday that's perfect for a green bag coming up in the next month or so...
> 
> Green used to be my favorite color, and this bag is reminding me why. Then I got seriously overdosed on green while on Active Duty in the Marines... Purple is still my favorite, but this is like meeting an old friend.
> 
> View attachment 4988516



Great shade of green!


----------



## samfalstaff

laurenrr said:


> Thank  you! This is my favorite mac! The color is metallic honey


What a great name!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> The MiniMAC arrived!       It's such a beautiful shade of green! True green, not leaning blue or yellow. Light enough to look green in low light. Dark enough to be beautiful, not overwhelming or neon. This is inside on a really rainy, dark overcast day.
> 
> Too bad there's no holiday that's perfect for a green bag coming up in the next month or so...
> 
> Green used to be my favorite color, and this bag is reminding me why. Then I got seriously overdosed on green while on Active Duty in the Marines... Purple is still my favorite, but this is like meeting an old friend.
> 
> View attachment 4988516


Wow that is a beautiful color!!!
And thank you for your service!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> The MiniMAC arrived!       It's such a beautiful shade of green! True green, not leaning blue or yellow. Light enough to look green in low light. Dark enough to be beautiful, not overwhelming or neon. This is inside on a really rainy, dark overcast day.
> 
> Too bad there's no holiday that's perfect for a green bag coming up in the next month or so...
> 
> Green used to be my favorite color, and this bag is reminding me why. Then I got seriously overdosed on green while on Active Duty in the Marines... Purple is still my favorite, but this is like meeting an old friend.
> 
> View attachment 4988516


Wonderful color!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Wonderful color!



Thank you!  RM greens are truly phenomenal!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Wow that is a beautiful color!!!
> And thank you for your service!



Thank you!   I'm excited to see it in sunlight!  

Thanks. It was an honor to serve.


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Great shade of green!



Thank you!


----------



## shesnochill

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black MAB. I just love this bag




You and I are kind of twinning today!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> If you don’t mind sharing where did you get these?omg love them



Thank you!   

Got them at Nordstrom at least 8-12 years ago. It's a stack of silver and gunmetal bracelets that instead of mixing as intended, I use only the gunmetal or only the silver.


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> You and I are kind of twinning today!
> 
> View attachment 4988554


Love this! The blue zipper track, FDL, BW!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black MAB


----------



## Denverite

samfalstaff said:


> Love this! The blue zipper track, FDL, BW!





Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black MAB



I am loving the blue zipper track lately!! (and the FDL always!)


----------



## laurenrr

JenJBS said:


> Yep, St. Patrick's Day.  I like the holiday, since my birthday is the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


@JenJBS We have the same birthday!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black MAB


I love how much you love this bag!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I love how much you love this bag!


Me too!!!


----------



## JenJBS

laurenrr said:


> @JenJBS We have the same birthday!



Birthday Twins!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4989102


I think you have the best-looking handles for this bag. Mine are pretty much black. And the brass on mine is quite aged. Yours looks shiny and new.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Still snowy out so took a new bag out to photo.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I think you have the best-looking handles for this bag. Mine are pretty much black. And the brass on mine is quite aged. Yours looks shiny and new.


I love polishing brass haha


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Still snowy out so took a new bag out to photo.


CC lining! I prefer that to my black pinstripe.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> CC lining! I prefer that to my black pinstripe.


I wish I had FDL in it. There is one on posh with FDL.


----------



## shesnochill

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I wish I had FDL in it. There is one on posh with FDL.




Why didn’t you get that one C?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

shesnochill said:


> Why didn’t you get that one C?


I found the one with CC lining first so I bought that one. Plus it’s in good condition  and clean so I’m happy about that!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Still snowy out so took a new bag out to photo.



Pretty bag!  Excellent pic!


----------



## shesnochill

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I found the one with CC lining first so I bought that one. Plus it’s in good condition  and clean so I’m happy about that!




WAIT WE ARE BAG TWINS!


----------



## shesnochill

Spent all week with my BBW MAB. Went out to dinner last night with my Bal though.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

shesnochill said:


> WAIT WE ARE BAG TWINS!


Ha ha yes


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Spent all week with my BBW MAB. Went out to dinner last night with my Bal though.
> 
> View attachment 4989819
> View attachment 4989820


They look so happy together.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BBW MAM with purple zip and gun metal hardware. All this looking at BBW has made me love this bag again even though it’s not a MAB. Just  wish it was bigger.


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> BBW MAM with purple zip and gun metal hardware. All this looking at BBW has made me love this bag again even though it’s not a MAB. Just  wish it was bigger.
> 
> View attachment 4990296
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990299



Gorgeous bag!        The leather looks divine!


----------



## Shelby33

Emerald MAM


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BBW MAM again  we actually went out of the house lol so she needed another pic!


----------



## Shelby33

After all the Nikki pics I changed my mind




Color most accurate in first photo.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> After all the Nikki pics I changed my mind
> View attachment 4990683
> 
> View attachment 4990686
> 
> Color most accurate in first photo.


OMG I need a green Nikki now and I'm not a Nikki girl!!!


----------



## starrynite_87

Took old trusty out for an early dinner with my valentines. P.S. any suggestions on how to remove the dye off my bag, leather cleaner didn’t work.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> After all the Nikki pics I changed my mind
> View attachment 4990683
> 
> View attachment 4990686
> 
> Color most accurate in first photo.



Beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you, I was a little unsure about the color today for some reason.


----------



## Shelby33

starrynite_87 said:


> View attachment 4990879
> 
> Took old trusty out for an early dinner with my valentines. P.S. any suggestions on how to remove the dye off my bag, leather cleaner didn’t work.


Did you try baby wipes?


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4991429
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991453


Is this new??  I love it!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Is this new??  I love it!!


No, the baby is 2 and my daughter was still pregnant when I got it. I took her to a Dr appt and it was raining and the bag got water spots. I fixed them up but I had a grudge against this bag for so long, talk about stupid, so when I took a picture of it last night and felt how soft it was I decided to use it today. It has black and white floral lining. I think it's FIG but I've given up trying to ID Grey's!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> No, the baby is 2 and my daughter was still pregnant when I got it. I took her to a Dr appt and it was raining and the bag got water spots. I fixed them up but I had a grudge against this bag for so long, talk about stupid, so when I took a picture of it last night and felt how soft it was I decided to use it today. It has black and white floral lining. I think it's FIG but I've given up trying to ID Grey's!


It's simply beautiful!!!  So elegant!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It's simply beautiful!!!  So elegant!!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Changed bags, it's snowing, have to go to Walgreens and that Nikki has a problem with snow and rain. 
Resort evergreen mam


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Changed bags, it's snowing, have to go to Walgreens and that Nikki has a problem with snow and rain.
> Resort evergreen mam
> View attachment 4991621


The resort leather is so nice.  I'd love to find more resort bags but they are so scarce!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> The resort leather is so nice.  I'd love to find more resort bags but they are so scarce!!!


Resort leather does look nice We have all year to look though ahh what do the bag gods have in store


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Resort leather does look nice We have all year to look though ahh what do the bag gods have in store



It's easy to sometimes feel like you've missed out on bags, but honestly, new ones get posted all the time! Just need to be patient. That is what I am telling myself at least..  

And spring cleaning may happen soon... come on previous old school RM girls, you know you want to clean out your closets and sell some bags!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> The resort leather is so nice.  I'd love to find more resort bags but they are so scarce!!!


I know!!! I think it was only one season, and people didn't like the studs! What the Hell!?


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Resort leather does look nice We have all year to look though ahh what do the bag gods have in store


Maybe this year someone will get the elusive sage (or was it blue?) stonewash MAB/Nikki. Or the emerald SW devote!


----------



## Shelby33

I will be looking for Nikkis:
Tomato
Emerald
GE
GA
MAB /MAM :
Night blue w resort hw
GA
Midnight /Pewter MAB (there was just one on Mercari but someone bought it!!!) 
Wine or berry


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I will be looking for Nikkis:
> Tomato
> Emerald
> GE
> GA
> MAB /MAM :
> Night blue w resort hw
> GA
> Midnight /Pewter MAB (there was just one on Mercari but someone bought it!!!)
> Wine or berry


You're going to have competition on the GA MAM!


----------



## Skittle

Midnight Black Nikki with mosaic lining from @Antonia (through TRR). I am totally in love with the deep black and the sheen of the leather!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Skittle said:


> Midnight Black Nikki with mosaic lining from @Antonia (through TRR). I am totally in love with the deep black and the sheen of the leather!!!
> 
> View attachment 4991974


This is beautiful  That sheen to it is so nice looking.


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Midnight Black Nikki with mosaic lining from @Antonia (through TRR). I am totally in love with the deep black and the sheen of the leather!!!
> 
> View attachment 4991974


You got it!!!! It's my favorite Nikki, I love the deep black leather!! So glad you got it!


----------



## Skittle

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This is beautiful  That sheen to it is so nice looking.



Thank you! It's not soft and smooshy like my Noir, it's more like the wine leather, but at least it's not stiff like cardboard, the way my Auburn Nikki is.


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> You got it!!!! It's my favorite Nikki, I love the deep black leather!! So glad you got it!



I love it, too! It's gorgeous! I wasn't sure at the beginning that I need another black Nikki, but your pictures convinced me that it's different enough to qualify as a totally different color.


----------



## Denverite

Skittle said:


> Midnight Black Nikki with mosaic lining from @Antonia (through TRR). I am totally in love with the deep black and the sheen of the leather!!!
> 
> View attachment 4991974



@samfalstaff oooh this does look like that MAM from ebay! I bet that one is midnight!


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> @samfalstaff oooh this does look like that MAM from ebay! I bet that one is midnight!


Yes! I don't understand why that MAM sat on ebay for so long.


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> I love it, too! It's gorgeous! I wasn't sure at the beginning that I need another black Nikki, but your pictures convinced me that it's different enough to qualify as a totally different color.


It does!!! There is no other leather like it from RM.


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Thank you! It's not soft and smooshy like my Noir, it's more like the wine leather, but at least it's not stiff like cardboard, the way my Auburn Nikki is.


I like that it's not smooshy, I think it looks great that way. Easier to use too.


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> I like that it's not smooshy, I think it looks great that way. Easier to use too.


 
I totally agree. It doesn’t bother me at all, I like it just the way it is. It’s easy to wear and it folds nicely. But I know that some prefer a softer leather.


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> I totally agree. It doesn’t bother me at all, I like it just the way it is. It’s easy to wear and it folds nicely. But I know that some prefer a softer leather.


I have both but there is just something about midnight that's so special to me. I want that midnight mam on pm so bad!


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> Midnight Black Nikki with mosaic lining from @Antonia (through TRR). I am totally in love with the deep black and the sheen of the leather!!!
> 
> View attachment 4991974


Your bag looks amazing!!!  So glad you love it!!!   Did you condition the leather?


----------



## JenJBS

Skittle said:


> Midnight Black Nikki with mosaic lining from @Antonia (through TRR). I am totally in love with the deep black and the sheen of the leather!!!
> 
> View attachment 4991974



That is a stunning bag!


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> Your bag looks amazing!!!  So glad you love it!!!   Did you condition the leather?



I did, I used Leather CPR! But she is beautiful anyway, and so clean! I was so relieved when I didn’t have to wash the lining!


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> Emerald MAM
> View attachment 4990512
> View attachment 4990513


Again. 
That beautiful sheen you have on your bags. 
Just love it.


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4991429
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991453


My oh  my.


----------



## ShinyW

Skittle said:


> Midnight Black Nikki with mosaic lining from @Antonia (through TRR). I am totally in love with the deep black and the sheen of the leather!!!
> 
> View attachment 4991974


This sheen is so gorgeous


----------



## shesnochill

All these Nikki pics are making me want to switch to a Nikki..


----------



## Skittle

JenJBS said:


> That is a stunning bag!



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Eggplant MAB


----------



## Antonia

All this Nikki talk has me using glazed burgundy today!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> All this Nikki talk has me using glazed burgundy today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992484
> View attachment 4992485
> View attachment 4992486


Love the glazed look and color!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Grey MAB. BBW fooral lining and silver hardware. The leather on this feels much like my Mattie


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Love the glazed look and color!


Thank you!!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Grey MAB. BBW fooral lining and silver hardware. The leather on this feels much like my Mattie


Love all the wrinkles on that front panel!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> All this Nikki talk has me using glazed burgundy today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992484
> View attachment 4992485
> View attachment 4992486


Wow! You look amazing! Love your outfit!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! You look amazing! Love your outfit!


Aww, thank you @samfalstaff


----------



## laurenrr

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Grey MAB. BBW fooral lining and silver hardware. The leather on this feels much like my Mattie


I Looooove this mab!!


----------



## shesnochill

At the gas station on our way to work.

@Shelby33 inspired close up photo


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Grey MAB   I’m just loving my MABs lately . I’m not a MAM girl. Figured that out after buying a bunch of MAMs lol


----------



## Debshu523

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Grey MAB   I’m just loving my MABs lately . I’m not a MAM girl. Figured that out after buying a bunch of MAMs lol


Ditto! Just have to find ONE black with silver or gunmetal hardware and would be in heaven!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Debshu523 said:


> Ditto! Just have to find ONE black with silver or gunmetal hardware and would be in heaven!!


If I see one I’ll tag you


----------



## Debshu523

Jeepgurl76 said:


> If I see one I’ll tag you


I would LOVE that!! Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Midnight/Pewter MAM 


I think this picture shows the midnight leather better:


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Grey MAB   I’m just loving my MABs lately . I’m not a MAM girl. Figured that out after buying a bunch of MAMs lol


I like both, so I guess I'm bi-sizual.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Midnight/Pewter MAM
> View attachment 4994761
> 
> I think this picture shows the midnight leather better:
> View attachment 4994762


pretty ....is that new?


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> At the gas station on our way to work.
> 
> @Shelby33 inspired close up photo
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993420
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993421


That leather!!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> pretty ....is that new?


Oh no, I've had it about a year and a half.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I like both, so I guess I'm bi-sizual.


OMG too funny!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Oh no, I've had it about a year and a half.


pretty....I've been seeing a pewter one online recently


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> pretty....I've been seeing a pewter one online recently


An OS pewter?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> An OS pewter?


don't recall....I could let you know if i see it again...maybe ebay


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> don't recall....I could let you know if i see it again...maybe ebay


Ok thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Midnight/Pewter MAM
> View attachment 4994761
> 
> I think this picture shows the midnight leather better:
> View attachment 4994762


I love how it glows!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I love how it glows!


Thanks, I really love this bag. I think it was the first one I got with paisley lining, off ebay for 27.00!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My Snake Faux Tan MAB     I just love it!! Can’t wait for the leather to break in. It’s not stiff but will look much better once broken in  I love MABs on how easy they open up and can get to my things inside


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks, I really love this bag. I think it was the first one I got with paisley lining, off ebay for 27.00!


Yeah, that paisley lining is almost as special as SW leather. 

Is it wrong to buy a bag just for its lining? I wish I could carry the bag with the lining hanging out. I guess I could just keep it unzipped.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My Snake Faux Tan MAB     I just love it!! Can’t wait for the leather to break in. It’s not stiff but will look much better once broken in  I love MABs on how easy they open up and can get to my things inside


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you  I don’t know what it is about Paisley but it just makes the bag even better when I open it to see the lining! I just want all my bags in Paisley ❤️


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you  I don’t know what it is about Paisley but it just makes the bag even better when I open it to see the lining! I just want all my bags in Paisley ❤️


I absolutely agree with you! I like it better than FDL, it really is my favorite and I'm so happy to have 3 MABS and 2 MAMs with it.


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My Snake Faux Tan MAB     I just love it!! Can’t wait for the leather to break in. It’s not stiff but will look much better once broken in  I love MABs on how easy they open up and can get to my things inside



This bag is so extraordinary!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I absolutely agree with you! I like it better than FDL, it really is my favorite and I'm so happy to have 3 MABS and 2 MAMs with it.


I really want a Nikki in Paisley! Maybe some day


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My Paper white BBW MAB from TRR. Handles need some work but then again most do lol. Leather is in great condition love it. Pictured is her little sister in the MAM. I was going to let her go. I dunno I feel like they belong together  The MAM I love that the tassels are brown


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black MAB from TRR. So glad I got this!!  Thick chewy black leather that puddles when not full. This lining is always pretty to look at.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My Snake Faux Tan MAB     I just love it!! Can’t wait for the leather to break in. It’s not stiff but will look much better once broken in  I love MABs on how easy they open up and can get to my things inside


This is fabulous!  And looks to be one of a kind...I've never seen this MAB before!!!  Congrats Carrie!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> This is fabulous!  And looks to be one of a kind...I've never seen this MAB before!!!  Congrats Carrie!!!


Thank you! I just love it


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black MAB from TRR. So glad I got this!!  Thick chewy black leather that puddles when not full. This lining is always pretty to look at.


You know I love this one!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My Paper white BBW MAB from TRR. Handles need some work but then again most do lol. Leather is in great condition love it. Pictured is her little sister in the MAM. I was going to let her go. I dunno I feel like they belong together  The MAM I love that the tassels are brown


I think this was mine! Glad you like it! I agree - the brown tassels are better.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I really want a Nikki in Paisley! Maybe some day


So do I!!


----------



## Antonia

Using Doe Edie today


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My Snake Faux Tan MAB     I just love it!! Can’t wait for the leather to break in. It’s not stiff but will look much better once broken in  I love MABs on how easy they open up and can get to my things inside


nice color and very unique


----------



## samfalstaff

Harewood Beloved all ready to go.


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My Paper white BBW MAB from TRR. Handles need some work but then again most do lol. Leather is in great condition love it. Pictured is her little sister in the MAM. I was going to let her go. I dunno I feel like they belong together  The MAM I love that the tassels are brown



The sisters look so cute together!      Lovely bags!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Brown Nikki. Trying to figure out the actual name of  this color. It has B/W floral lining.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Brown Nikki. Trying to figure out the actual name of  this color. It has B/W floral lining.
> 
> View attachment 4995525
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995526


This is beautiful!!!  Is it new?


----------



## Antonia

Roadie today


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> This is beautiful!!!  Is it new?


Thank you! Nope, have had this one for awhile. Just don’t post it much.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you! Nope, have had this one for awhile. Just don’t post it much.


BTW, I love your sweater!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Roadie today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995538
> View attachment 4995539


Off to look at Roadie bags now he he. I have been looking. I found 2 just can’t decide which one. This looks so good on you


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Off to look at Roadie bags now he he. I have been looking. I found 2 just can’t decide which one. This looks so good on you


I saw a few last night when I was looking for that stamped Nikki for you-lol!  I think I may have posted them on the eBay sales thread.  I've seen a pewter ish one and also a medium brown/cognac color.  I really love mine and it was only $25!!!  I got a steal on it!!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

JenJBS said:


> The MiniMAC arrived!       It's such a beautiful shade of green! True green, not leaning blue or yellow. Light enough to look green in low light. Dark enough to be beautiful, not overwhelming or neon. This is inside on a really rainy, dark overcast day.
> 
> Too bad there's no holiday that's perfect for a green bag coming up in the next month or so...
> 
> Green used to be my favorite color, and this bag is reminding me why. Then I got seriously overdosed on green while on Active Duty in the Marines... Purple is still my favorite, but this is like meeting an old friend.
> 
> View attachment 4988516


Green is my favorite color too! This bag is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

samfalstaff said:


> RBBBW MAM. After trying to clean the handles, they got all rubbery and sticky like holding your kid's hand after they've had ice cream.  So had to pull out some twillies. I know - they don't go with the bag. Off to etsy for some new twillies...
> View attachment 4979897


I love the twillys on this!!!! Super vibrant and fun!


----------



## shesnochill

Switching bags today! Happy Friday! Stonewash Blue Nikki!


----------



## Shelby33

It's Friday? Haha this week flew by.
SW black MAB


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Roadie today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995538
> View attachment 4995539


Perfect ensemble! This bag looks so good on you!


----------



## samfalstaff

AshMarieDarling said:


> I love the twillys on this!!!! Super vibrant and fun!


Thanks!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Off to look at Roadie bags now he he. I have been looking. I found 2 just can’t decide which one. This looks so good on you



I've always liked the look of all her studded bags!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeez, can I wear two bags today? Even though I'm not going anywhere.
Midnight Black MAM and Harewood Beloved


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It's Friday? Haha this week flew by.
> SW black MAB
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995630
> View attachment 4995631


She's hiding!


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> She's hiding!



Oh I totally missed the kitty. Too cute!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Perfect ensemble! This bag looks so good on you!


Thanks @samfalstaff


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Brown Nikki


----------



## LipglossedX

I think you ladies need to take updated bag collection photos... I feel like there's a lot of great bags hiding in your closets!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> I think you ladies need to take updated bag collection photos... I feel like there's a lot of great bags hiding in your closets!


Maybe I’ll work on that this weekend


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> I think you ladies need to take updated bag collection photos... I feel like there's a lot of great bags hiding in your closets!


I think you might be right!


----------



## Denverite

LipglossedX said:


> I think you ladies need to take updated bag collection photos... I feel like there's a lot of great bags hiding in your closets!



I second this!!

ETA: should’ve finished reading the thread before posting, so I third this!


----------



## shesnochill

LipglossedX said:


> I think you ladies need to take updated bag collection photos... I feel like there's a lot of great bags hiding in your closets!




I will try to do this over the weekend! 

Happy Friday RM gals!


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> I will try to do this over the weekend!
> 
> Happy Friday RM gals!


Happy Friday to you too Anna!!


----------



## Shelby33

GE Tess


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> GE Tess
> View attachment 4996895
> View attachment 4996897


Beautiful


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> GE Tess
> View attachment 4996895
> View attachment 4996897


This is so gorgeous and I love what you did with the strap!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Sharing some photos before I switch bags.

yesterday I woke up thinking I would use my stonewash blue Nikki but then I ended up switching to my stonewash black morning after bag.


----------



## shesnochill

^ photos taken yesterday. Photos today:


----------



## Denverite

shesnochill said:


> ^ photos taken yesterday. Photos today:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997026
> View attachment 4997027



Oh my, this is stunning!


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> ^ photos taken yesterday. Photos today:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997026
> View attachment 4997027


Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Thanks ladies!

I love the leather on my Stonewash Black MAB. Just wish I could switch the hardware out for brass haha


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> GE Tess
> View attachment 4996895
> View attachment 4996897



Beautiful bag!


----------



## sdkitty

shesnochill said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> I love the leather on my Stonewash Black MAB. Just wish I could switch the hardware out for brass haha


I think SW is the best


----------



## JenJBS

shesnochill said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> I love the leather on my Stonewash Black MAB. Just wish I could switch the hardware out for brass haha



Have you ever looked at Fount leather bags? They are made in the US. The leather is beautiful, full thickness, indestructible, and feels great to the touch. And the hardware is all solid brass! They are having a sale to clear out some styles before adding new ones! I'm excited to see what the new ones are.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Have you ever looked at Fount leather bags? They are made in the US. The leather is beautiful, full thickness, indestructible, and feels great to the touch. And the hardware is all solid brass! They are having a sale to clear out some styles before adding new ones! I'm excited to see what the new ones are.
> 
> View attachment 4997068
> View attachment 4997069


I've never heard of these...will have to check them out!


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Have you ever looked at Fount leather bags? They are made in the US. The leather is beautiful, full thickness, indestructible, and feels great to the touch. And the hardware is all solid brass! They are having a sale to clear out some styles before adding new ones! I'm excited to see what the new ones are.
> 
> View attachment 4997068
> View attachment 4997069



Looks lovely!


----------



## shesnochill

JenJBS said:


> Have you ever looked at Fount leather bags? They are made in the US. The leather is beautiful, full thickness, indestructible, and feels great to the touch. And the hardware is all solid brass! They are having a sale to clear out some styles before adding new ones! I'm excited to see what the new ones are.
> 
> View attachment 4997068
> View attachment 4997069




Thank you @JenJBS hehe new brand to explore!!


----------



## JenJBS

shesnochill said:


> Thank you @JenJBS hehe new brand to explore!!



Have fun!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Have you ever looked at Fount leather bags? They are made in the US. The leather is beautiful, full thickness, indestructible, and feels great to the touch. And the hardware is all solid brass! They are having a sale to clear out some styles before adding new ones! I'm excited to see what the new ones are.
> 
> View attachment 4997068
> View attachment 4997069


I love their Arlo bag!


----------



## shesnochill

Cleaning out my cameral roll. 

Photos from yesterday as I was leaving the office.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag!


Thanks!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> This is so gorgeous and I love what you did with the strap!!!


Thanks! The strap is too long for me!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Beautiful


Thanks Carrie!


----------



## ShinyW

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Brown Nikki. Trying to figure out the actual name of  this color. It has B/W floral lining.
> 
> View attachment 4995525
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995526


Love the way this bag falls. 
A lot going on; the folds the sheen the puddling...
Just beautiful.


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> It's Friday? Haha this week flew by.
> SW black MAB
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995630
> View attachment 4995631


Goodness gracious me. 
It is like this bag has an inner light. 
It positively glows.


----------



## Shelby33

Mocha/Stingray MAM


----------



## sdkitty

shesnochill said:


> Cleaning out my cameral roll.
> 
> Photos from yesterday as I was leaving the office.
> 
> View attachment 4997197
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997198


looks great on you - and you're tiny


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Cleaning out my cameral roll.
> 
> Photos from yesterday as I was leaving the office.
> 
> View attachment 4997197
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997198


Looks great on you!


----------



## snibor

Shelby33 said:


> Mocha/Stingray MAM
> View attachment 4997631


Wow this is special!   I have a stingray bag my parents bought me from Thailand.  I’ve rarely seen other bags in stingray.


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> Wow this is special!   I have a stingray bag my parents bought me from Thailand.  I’ve rarely seen other bags in stingray.


It's not real stingray, it looks to be maybe embossed suede? I saw it on Mercari and read on here that one girl used hers as her travel bag because it could withstand anything. I like it a lot! 
Do you have a picture of your bag? I'd love to see it!


----------



## snibor

Shelby33 said:


> It's not real stingray, it looks to be maybe embossed suede? I saw it on Mercari and read on here that one girl used hers as her travel bag because it could withstand anything. I like it a lot!
> Do you have a picture of your bag? I'd love to see it!


This might get deleted as off topic but here’s a pic of bag and wallet I had posted on the forum before.  I’ve only worn it for dressy occasions.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Mattie today


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Mattie today


So pretty!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> This might get deleted as off topic but here’s a pic of bag and wallet I had posted on the forum before.  I’ve only worn it for dressy occasions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998107


That is a gorgeous bag!! Thank you for showing me!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Mattie today


pretty bag


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm still using my Roadie....and I've been using my Edie wallet on a chain,  minus the chain,  since the day I bought it.   I can't tell you how much I love this wallet.   I highly recommend it!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Today I'm still using my Roadie....and I've been using my Edie wallet on a chain,  minus the chain,  since the day I bought it.   I can't tell you how much I love this wallet.   I highly recommend it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998612


that makes a pretty wallet....is it similar size and configuration of a continental wallet?


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> that makes a pretty wallet....is it similar size and configuration of a continental wallet?


Yes, it's 7.5 x 4.5


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Mattie today


I just love this bag and it looks so good on you!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Today I'm still using my Roadie....and I've been using my Edie wallet on a chain,  minus the chain,  since the day I bought it.   I can't tell you how much I love this wallet.   I highly recommend it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998612


That wallet is so pretty and the leather on your roadie looks so nice. How would you compare the size to a MAM?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> That wallet is so pretty and the leather on your roadie looks so nice. How would you compare the size to a MAM?


The Roadie is 13x10x3, so obviously not as wide as a MAM but it's super smooshy and soft so that it conforms to your shape and does not stick out like my Love cross body, which is structured.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> The Roadie is 13x10x3, so obviously not as wide as a MAM but it's super smooshy and soft so that it conforms to your shape and does not stick out like my Love cross body, which is structured.


you probably get a lot of compliments on that with the studs...something people who aren't necessarily "purse lovers" would notice


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Mattie today



Love the Wine Mattie!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> The Roadie is 13x10x3, so obviously not as wide as a MAM but it's super smooshy and soft so that it conforms to your shape and does not stick out like my Love cross body, which is structured.


Oh that's actually bigger than I thought! 
Thanks!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Today I'm still using my Roadie....and I've been using my Edie wallet on a chain,  minus the chain,  since the day I bought it.   I can't tell you how much I love this wallet.   I highly recommend it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998612



Roadie looks super soft and that wallet is beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Eggplant MAB


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Roadie looks super soft and that wallet is beautiful!


  Thank you @LipglossedX !!  The wallet is not as pink as it looks in my photo...it's slightly more muted than the pic.


Shelby33 said:


> Oh that's actually bigger than I thought!
> Thanks!


You're welcome.  I also love that it also has as a back zipped pocket, which comes in handy too.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Eggplant MAB
> View attachment 4998647


This is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> This is so gorgeous!!!


Thank you! I have to agree honestly. I think I could beat this bag with the ugly stick and it would still be beautiful. Leather is thick, seems like nothing can hurt it, but it's very soft and smooth. Really love this one.


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> you probably get a lot of compliments on that with the studs...something people who aren't necessarily "purse lovers" would notice


It's definitely a head turner bag because it's black with bright gold studs.  I got it for a steal on Posh a few months ago...paid $25!!  What's also great is I can use the strap on my other bags if I need to!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> It's definitely a head turner bag because it's black with bright gold studs.  I got it for a steal on Posh a few months ago...paid $25!!  What's also great is I can use the strap on my other bags if I need to!


another steal....good for you 
I find with bags and the general population, it's the ones that are noticeable due to color or something like your studs that get compliments.  I could carry a plainer black high end designer bag and not get the comments I get on my peach colored RM Cupid
Anyway bag looks great on you


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> another steal....good for you
> I find with bags and the general population, it's the ones that are noticeable due to color or something like your studs that get compliments.  I could carry a plainer black high end designer bag and not get the comments I get on my peach colored RM Cupid
> Anyway bag looks great on you


Funny how that happens!!  Thank you so much!!


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> another steal....good for you
> I find with bags and the general population, it's the ones that are noticeable due to color or something like your studs that get compliments.  I could carry a plainer black high end designer bag and not get the comments I get on my peach colored RM Cupid
> Anyway bag looks great on you



+1


----------



## LipglossedX

Props to you girls with your bag modeling photos because it's a lot harder than it looks haha. Here are my new bags... Cherrywood Edie with gunmetal and Stonewash Black MAM! I love them both!  Thank you to Antonia (via TRR) and Carrie for these ones.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> Props to you girls with your bag modeling photos because it's a lot harder than it looks haha. Here are my new bags... Cherrywood Edie with gunmetal and Stonewash Black MAM! I love them both!  Thank you to Antonia (via TRR) and Carrie for these ones.
> 
> View attachment 4999004
> View attachment 4999006


They look stunning on you


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> They look stunning on you



Thank you!   I am super happy with this UPS delivery today lol


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Props to you girls with your bag modeling photos because it's a lot harder than it looks haha. Here are my new bags... Cherrywood Edie with gunmetal and Stonewash Black MAM! I love them both!  Thank you to Antonia (via TRR) and Carrie for these ones.
> 
> View attachment 4999004
> View attachment 4999006


You did amazing !!!!!  Love love love!!!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> They look stunning on you


Agreed!!!


----------



## snibor

LipglossedX said:


> Props to you girls with your bag modeling photos because it's a lot harder than it looks haha. Here are my new bags... Cherrywood Edie with gunmetal and Stonewash Black MAM! I love them both!  Thank you to Antonia (via TRR) and Carrie for these ones.
> 
> View attachment 4999004
> View attachment 4999006


Fab!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Mattie today


Love this!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Eggplant MAB
> View attachment 4998647


Is this the one that we both thought was burgundy??


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Props to you girls with your bag modeling photos because it's a lot harder than it looks haha. Here are my new bags... Cherrywood Edie with gunmetal and Stonewash Black MAM! I love them both!  Thank you to Antonia (via TRR) and Carrie for these ones.
> 
> View attachment 4999004
> View attachment 4999006


These look awesome on you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Midnight MAM


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Roadie today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995538
> View attachment 4995539




Great now I want one in brown thanks Antonia lol!


----------



## Antonia

Maxi Edie....my newest love!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Maxi Edie....my newest love!
> View attachment 4999430


Your entire outfit is cute . That bag and jacket though ❤️


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Forest Green Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Forest Green Nikki


I love this color!!  Its similar to my MAB.  I'd love to find an emerald green, either Nikki, or MAB.  Someday....


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Your entire outfit is cute . That bag and jacket though ❤


Oh thank you!!  I got the jacket from one of the local boutiques where I live.  I don't wear it that often because I don't want to get it dirty, lol!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> Maxi Edie....my newest love!
> View attachment 4999430


This is really stunning!!!


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Props to you girls with your bag modeling photos because it's a lot harder than it looks haha. Here are my new bags... Cherrywood Edie with gunmetal and Stonewash Black MAM! I love them both!  Thank you to Antonia (via TRR) and Carrie for these ones.
> 
> View attachment 4999004
> View attachment 4999006


both look great on you...I can't do those mirror shots


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> This is really stunning!!!


Thank you @snibor !   I really love it!!


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> both look great on you...I can't do those mirror shots



Thanks! I am not good at them and this apartment has bad lighting/backgrounds (it is "all original" late 90's everything haha) but I know I enjoy just seeing how bags look on different people, etc. May as well just have fun with it.


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Midnight MAM
> View attachment 4999128



Beautiful bag!    Beautiful pic!


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Thanks! I am not good at them and this apartment has bad lighting/backgrounds (it is "all original" late 90's everything haha) but I know I enjoy just seeing how bags look on different people, etc. May as well just have fun with it.


It seems to be that whenver I take modelling shots the bags look bigger than I think they are IRL....maybe it's the angle


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Props to you girls with your bag modeling photos because it's a lot harder than it looks haha. Here are my new bags... Cherrywood Edie with gunmetal and Stonewash Black MAM! I love them both!  Thank you to Antonia (via TRR) and Carrie for these ones.
> 
> View attachment 4999004
> View attachment 4999006



Gorgeous bags!       Your mod shots look great!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Forest Green Nikki



Love this bag!


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> It seems to be that whenver I take modelling shots the bags look bigger than I think they are IRL....maybe it's the angle



Funny how much the same bag, etc can look smaller or larger in photos. I feel like especially with the MAB in some photos it looks massive and others it's not "that" big.


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous bags!    Your mod shots look great!



Thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Funny how much the same bag, etc can look smaller or larger in photos. I feel like especially with the MAB in some photos it looks massive and others it's not "that" big.


I saw a pic (selling) of a MAM the other day that looked more like a MAB....I was thinking if the MAM is this big the MAB is probably too big for me.....but I like it anyway


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Maxi Edie....my newest love!
> View attachment 4999430



The Maxi looks so chic! and the Cherrywood color seems so versatile in general. Love your jacket and boots too (boots are right behind handbags for me for clothing loves)!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Forest Green Nikki



Love this dark green color!!


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> I saw a pic (selling) of a MAM the other day that looked more like a MAB....I was thinking if the MAM is this big the MAB is probably too big for me.....but I like it anyway



Yeah I want to try a MAB but I know it's more of a "work bag" for me so I was hesitant working from home now. So many pretty bags out there, so little time!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Errands and appointments today so another pic  Forest Green Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Props to you girls with your bag modeling photos because it's a lot harder than it looks haha. Here are my new bags... Cherrywood Edie with gunmetal and Stonewash Black MAM! I love them both!  Thank you to Antonia (via TRR) and Carrie for these ones.
> 
> View attachment 4999004
> View attachment 4999006


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Maxi Edie....my newest love!
> View attachment 4999430


Looks beautiful with that outfit!


----------



## Shelby33

GA MAB


Sorry, photo came out a bit dark.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Maxi Edie....my newest love!
> View attachment 4999430


Wow! Is it heavy? That matte gold HW is awesome!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> GA MAB
> View attachment 4999917
> 
> Sorry, photo came out a bit dark.


You got a glazed almond!!! Congrats. (I think this is new, right?)


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> You got a glazed almond!!! Congrats. (I think this is new, right?)


Yes! Antonia gifted it to me along with a really cute sweater and beautiful coat for my birthday, I don't even know what to say, I was so surprised!!!! She and all the girls here are the best!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes! Antonia gifted it to me along with a really cute sweater and beautiful coat for my birthday, I don't even know what to say, I was so surprised!!!! She and all the girls here are the best!!


how nice of her


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> how nice of her


Yes it was,very nice!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! Is it heavy? That matte gold HW is awesome!


 It's a bit heavy but so worth it!!!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

LipglossedX said:


> Props to you girls with your bag modeling photos because it's a lot harder than it looks haha. Here are my new bags... Cherrywood Edie with gunmetal and Stonewash Black MAM! I love them both!  Thank you to Antonia (via TRR) and Carrie for these ones.
> 
> View attachment 4999004
> View attachment 4999006


Ohhh I love these!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yes! Antonia gifted it to me along with a really cute sweater and beautiful coat for my birthday, I don't even know what to say, I was so surprised!!!! She and all the girls here are the best!!


How wonderful!! Please post lots of pictures. I'm trying to find the MAM version! (Hopefully they made one...)


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> It's a bit heavy but so worth it!!!


Well, that cherrywood you consigned was gorgeous so I'm glad you found a replacement.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Well, that cherrywood you consigned was gorgeous so I'm glad you found a replacement.


Thank you!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Mini Chocolate SW Nikki and a mod shot for @Jeepgurl76


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Mini Chocolate SW Nikki and a mod shot for @Jeepgurl76
> View attachment 5000046
> View attachment 5000047


I love that bag!!! Congrats!!


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Mini Chocolate SW Nikki and a mod shot for @Jeepgurl76
> View attachment 5000046
> View attachment 5000047



Nice bag!! It looks super soft.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Mini Chocolate SW Nikki and a mod shot for @Jeepgurl76
> View attachment 5000046
> View attachment 5000047


Love the color  Looks great on you!! Thank you for the pics. I think I could pull off a Mini.


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> The Maxi looks so chic! and the Cherrywood color seems so versatile in general. Love your jacket and boots too (boots are right behind handbags for me for clothing loves)!


I'm just seeing this msg now....thank you so much!!   Yes, Cherrywood is like wine, it goes with everything!!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Mini Chocolate SW Nikki and a mod shot for @Jeepgurl76
> View attachment 5000046
> View attachment 5000047



Gorgeous bag!     And now I'm craving chocolate again...  How am I supposed to lose weight with you gals posting all these yummy chocolate bags?  That in no way means I want you to stop.


----------



## samfalstaff

Thanks everyone! SW leather seems to be the best for mini Nikkis. The leather is more pliable so you can get more stuff in there.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It's a bit heavy but so worth it!!!


It seems like the further a bag is from my shoulder the heavier it feels, even if it's lighter than my heavier bags.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Mini Chocolate SW Nikki and a mod shot for @Jeepgurl76
> View attachment 5000046
> View attachment 5000047


That is beautiful! Isn't the leather insane?!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> How wonderful!! Please post lots of pictures. I'm trying to find the MAM version! (Hopefully they made one...)


Yes they did make one, if I see one I'll let you know asap!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Midnight MAM
> View attachment 4999128


Is this new? I love it!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Is this the one that we both thought was burgundy??


Yes we were comparing zipper tracks?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> That is beautiful! Isn't the leather insane?!


Yes!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yes we were comparing zipper tracks?


Yes, I remember. Yours looks so sumptuous. Mine has a glaze on it that makes it stiff. I should condition it...


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Is this new? I love it!


Yes, it is. At first, I didn't like the roughness of it, but then the sheen/glow of the leather got me. It definitely differs from my other black MAMs.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Tan studded Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yes, it is. At first, I didn't like the roughness of it, but then the sheen/glow of the leather got me. It definitely differs from my other black MAMs.


I almost bought that, love the midnight leather! But I already have 4 black mams in different styles and a black SW MAB so I realized that would be too much, and one of them has midnight leather on it (midnight/pewter mam). I'm so glad you got it! This bag will be just fine in the rain too!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Tan studded Nikki


Oh wow!   I really love this!!!!     Looks super smooshy!!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yes, I remember. Yours looks so sumptuous. Mine has a glaze on it that makes it stiff. I should condition it...


I did condition it but I think the bag must have been broken in before I got it judging by how the handles used to look. 
It does have a glaze but maybe the picture didn't pick that up.


----------



## Antonia

M/E again


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Tan studded Nikki


Love the color!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> M/E again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5000602


I love how it matches the detail on your coat, great color!


----------



## Shelby33

GA MAB


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I love how it matches the detail on your coat, great color!


Oh I didn't even notice that! Thank you!  It is a great color!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> M/E again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5000602


Of course I love the bag . Really cute Jacket ❤️


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Of course I love the bag . Really cute Jacket ❤


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yes, I remember. Yours looks so sumptuous. Mine has a glaze on it that makes it stiff. I should condition it...


You know what I always do with my stiffer bags? I squeeze them right here, makes them more slouchy. They eventually end up like that anyway but I'm not patient.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> M/E again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5000602


Also I'd love to know what kind of tree that is growing in the background.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Also I'd love to know what kind of tree that is growing in the background.


Lol, that's one of those pine trees that are for indoors....it's been here for maybe 8 years...it's called Norfolk Island Pine...it's growing very strange.  It really needs to be repotted.....I think it needs professional help-lol!


----------



## Denverite

Distressed  today. I really need to carry this more!


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> Distressed  today. I really need to carry this more!
> View attachment 5000655
> 
> View attachment 5000656


This is so beautiful!!  I'd love to find a full size Nikki in this color!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Lol, that's one of those pine trees that are for indoors....it's been here for maybe 8 years...it's called Norfolk Island Pine...it's growing very strange.  It really needs to be repotted.....I think it needs professional help-lol!


OH right! No they are kind of droopy by nature, I think it's cool! I think I need one! 
Thanks!


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> GA MAB
> View attachment 5000618



i think this is one of my top 5 favorite RMs ever!!



Antonia said:


> This is so beautiful!!  I'd love to find a full size Nikki in this color!!!



thank you!! I know I’ve seen pics of a Nikki in this before!


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> i think this is one of my top 5 favorite RMs ever!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!! I know I’ve seen pics of a Nikki in this before!


May I ask what lining this bag has?  Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> i think this is one of my top 5 favorite RMs ever!!


I can see why!  I think I could live with just this, GE MAB, SW black MAB, SW chocolate MAB and cranberry Nikki. I love my others too but these are just   
and GA is


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Mini Chocolate SW Nikki and a mod shot for @Jeepgurl76
> View attachment 5000046
> View attachment 5000047


Love SW....looks great on you


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Tan studded Nikki



So beautiful!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Love the color  Looks great on you!! Thank you for the pics. I think I could pull off a Mini.


it doesn't look that small to me...guess it's a mini in the same sense as the MAM is a mini - not small just smaller


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I almost bought that, love the midnight leather! But I already have 4 black mams in different styles and a black SW MAB so I realized that would be too much, and one of them has midnight leather on it (midnight/pewter mam). I'm so glad you got it! This bag will be just fine in the rain too!


I know you have other bags but RM must be the overwhelming majority of your collection now?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I know you have other bags but RM must be the overwhelming majority of your collection now?


Definitely. I have a few LP, and a HH coming. I think I have a smaller Botkier and I think that's it. The MAB and MAM work so well for me, it's hard to use anything else.


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> Distressed  today. I really need to carry this more!
> View attachment 5000655
> 
> View attachment 5000656


I was meaning to ask you about this the other day-it's so beautiful!!! Especially for this time of year!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Tan studded Nikki



Love it!! That was a score!


----------



## LipglossedX

Denverite said:


> Distressed  today. I really need to carry this more!
> View attachment 5000655
> 
> View attachment 5000656



Like sunshine!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I almost bought that, love the midnight leather! But I already have 4 black mams in different styles and a black SW MAB so I realized that would be too much, and one of them has midnight leather on it (midnight/pewter mam). I'm so glad you got it! This bag will be just fine in the rain too!


Good to know.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> M/E again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5000602


Cool jacket!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> Love SW....looks great on you


Thanks


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> You know what I always do with my stiffer bags? I squeeze them right here, makes them more slouchy. They eventually end up like that anyway but I'm not patient.
> View attachment 5000623


Would that work on a MAM?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> GA MAB
> View attachment 5000618


Beautiful!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BBW MAB


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> BBW MAB


OMG, it's gorgeous and that leather is beautifully pebbled!!!   Seems like it arrived pretty quick too!!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> BBW MAB


this one is new to you?  I can't keep up.  very nice


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> BBW MAB


WOW that bag is amazing!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Would that work on a MAM?


Yup!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yup!


I'll try it next time this bag is out and about.


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> May I ask what lining this bag has?  Thanks!



black and white floral!!!


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> black and white floral!!!


Beautiful!!  Is it a MAM or MAB?  You just never see these for sale!!


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> Beautiful!!  Is it a MAM or MAB?  You just never see these for sale!!



It’s a MAM, but honestly feels bigger than a regular MAM. I’m not sure if it was from a sample sale or if it was mass-produced (I don’t see a sample sale tag in it though) I bought it like 8 years ago, and then sold it on eBay.
I was browsing eBay last year and saw it for sale and sure enough, it was the person I sold it to she said she only used it a couple of times, so I guess she just kept it safe for me for 7 years


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> It’s a MAM, but honestly feels bigger than a regular MAM. I’m not sure if it was from a sample sale or if it was mass-produced (I don’t see a sample sale tag in it though) I bought it like 8 years ago, and then sold it on eBay.
> I was browsing eBay last year and saw it for sale and sure enough, it was the person I sold it to she said she only used it a couple of times, so I guess she just kept it safe for me for 7 years


Wow, what are the chances of that happening??  So cool that you got it back after all those years!  Such a cheerful color!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Denverite said:


> It’s a MAM, but honestly feels bigger than a regular MAM. I’m not sure if it was from a sample sale or if it was mass-produced (I don’t see a sample sale tag in it though) I bought it like 8 years ago, and then sold it on eBay.
> I was browsing eBay last year and saw it for sale and sure enough, it was the person I sold it to she said she only used it a couple of times, so I guess she just kept it safe for me for 7 years



That's awesome!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> BBW MAB



Pretty MAB! Thought it was the new one for a second.. can't wait to see that one too!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> this one is new to you?  I can't keep up.  very nice


It is! Just arrived today . I’ll probably release some more bags eventually once I figure out what bags I love the most.


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> Wow, what are the chances of that happening??  So cool that you got it back after all those years!  Such a cheerful color!!



I know right! I do love this one


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Denverite said:


> It’s a MAM, but honestly feels bigger than a regular MAM. I’m not sure if it was from a sample sale or if it was mass-produced (I don’t see a sample sale tag in it though) I bought it like 8 years ago, and then sold it on eBay.
> I was browsing eBay last year and saw it for sale and sure enough, it was the person I sold it to she said she only used it a couple of times, so I guess she just kept it safe for me for 7 years


I love this color   Story is a good one!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> It is! Just arrived today . I’ll probably release some more bags eventually once I figure out what bags I love the most.



Oh it is the new one!! Haha losing track of people's bags now... Pretty!!


----------



## samfalstaff

BBW MAM with purple zip track and GM HW. Love how it goes with my Bal cosmetic pouch (Thanks to @Jeepgurl76 )


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> BBW MAM with purple zip track and GM HW. Love how it goes with my Bal cosmetic pouch (Thanks to @Jeepgurl76 )
> View attachment 5001019
> View attachment 5001020
> View attachment 5001021



Oh you bought that one!!! I was hoping someone here did. It's gorgeous!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Oh you bought that one!!! I was hoping someone here did. It's gorgeous!


Thanks. I've admired it for a while. I love purple bags and ones with a hint of purple too.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> BBW MAM with purple zip track and GM HW. Love how it goes with my Bal cosmetic pouch (Thanks to @Jeepgurl76 )
> View attachment 5001019
> View attachment 5001020
> View attachment 5001021


 Love the Bal pouch with it


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> You know what I always do with my stiffer bags? I squeeze them right here, makes them more slouchy. They eventually end up like that anyway but I'm not patient.
> View attachment 5000623


you hang them as in the pic and repeatedly scrunch the areas on the side?


----------



## JenJBS

Denverite said:


> It’s a MAM, but honestly feels bigger than a regular MAM. I’m not sure if it was from a sample sale or if it was mass-produced (I don’t see a sample sale tag in it though) I bought it like 8 years ago, and then sold it on eBay.
> I was browsing eBay last year and saw it for sale and sure enough, it was the person I sold it to she said she only used it a couple of times, so I guess she just kept it safe for me for 7 years



Neat!


----------



## laurenrr

samfalstaff said:


> BBW MAM with purple zip track and GM HW. Love how it goes with my Bal cosmetic pouch (Thanks to @Jeepgurl76 )
> View attachment 5001019
> View attachment 5001020
> View attachment 5001021


Ahhhhh i love this. I need a bbw with colored zipper track


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> BBW MAM with purple zip track and GM HW. Love how it goes with my Bal cosmetic pouch (Thanks to @Jeepgurl76 )
> View attachment 5001019
> View attachment 5001020
> View attachment 5001021



They look great together! I might have to get a Bal in purple if I can’t find an RM, but not ready to give up yet!


----------



## Denverite

samfalstaff said:


> BBW MAM with purple zip track and GM HW. Love how it goes with my Bal cosmetic pouch (Thanks to @Jeepgurl76 )
> View attachment 5001019
> View attachment 5001020
> View attachment 5001021



Ooh that is pretty and matches the bal nicely. The bal cosmetic bag is the best! I’ve been carrying mine for a few years! I feel like the thread “what’s in your RM bag” should be revived. I’d love to see everyone’s wallets/pouches/whatever!!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> They look great together! I might have to get a Bal in purple if I can’t find an RM, but not ready to give up yet!


I know! Purple is seriously underrepresented in the RM world.


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Love the Bal pouch with it


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> Ooh that is pretty and matches the bal nicely. The bal cosmetic bag is the best! I’ve been carrying mine for a few years! I feel like the thread “what’s in your RM bag” should be revived. I’d love to see everyone’s wallets/pouches/whatever!!


We revived it briefly several months ago, but there were only 5 of us then so it didn't go anywhere. Guess we don't swap out the innards as frequently as we swap out bags.


----------



## Denverite

samfalstaff said:


> We revived it briefly several months ago, but there were only 5 of us then so it didn't go anywhere. Guess we don't swap out the innards as frequently as we swap out bags.



I'm lazy about the innards too so that makes sense!


----------



## Antonia

Such a beautiful pair!!   Photographed brighter than in real life....


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> It’s a MAM, but honestly feels bigger than a regular MAM. I’m not sure if it was from a sample sale or if it was mass-produced (I don’t see a sample sale tag in it though) I bought it like 8 years ago, and then sold it on eBay.
> I was browsing eBay last year and saw it for sale and sure enough, it was the person I sold it to she said she only used it a couple of times, so I guess she just kept it safe for me for 7 years


My royal bbw mam is definitely bigger than my black bbw mam, I even measured it. The pocket is like an inch longer. I'll try to find those pictures or a measuring tape.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> you hang them as in the pic and repeatedly scrunch the areas on the side?


No I don't do it while they are hanging. I just give them a few little squeezes in that area.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Such a beautiful pair!!   Photographed brighter than in real life....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001750


This bag is growing on me! They are both beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Had a little fun with this one. GA MAB.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> My royal bbw mam is definitely bigger than my black bbw mam, I even measured it. The pocket is like an inch longer. I'll try to find those pictures or a measuring tape.


that reminds me - I had several MAMs and sold all of them.  now I have a MAB and the outside pocket is huge.  I know it's bigger than the MAM.  but I don't really remember the MAM that well now compartively speaking.  is the outside pocket large enough to hold a big cell phone?
I think the handles are also less comfortable on the shoulder than the MAB


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> that reminds me - I had several MAMs and sold all of them.  now I have a MAB and the outside pocket is huge.  I know it's bigger than the MAM.  but I don't really remember the MAM that well now compartively speaking.  is the outside pocket large enough to hold a big cell phone?
> I think the handles are also less comfortable on the shoulder than the MAB


I think a MAM *could* but I also think it would show a lot more than a MAB. The pocket would be tighter. It depends on your phone and what kind of leather the MAM was made from.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I think a MAM *could* but I also think it would show a lot more than a MAB. The pocket would be tighter. It depends on your phone and what kind of leather the MAM was made from.


thanks.....I think I should stick with MAB


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Had a little fun with this one. GA MAB.
> View attachment 5001853


Fantastic!!!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

LipglossedX said:


> Props to you girls with your bag modeling photos because it's a lot harder than it looks haha. Here are my new bags... Cherrywood Edie with gunmetal and Stonewash Black MAM! I love them both!  Thank you to Antonia (via TRR) and Carrie for these ones.
> 
> View attachment 4999004
> View attachment 4999006


 Ugh I caved and just purchased a Love Crossbody in Cherrywood with gunmetal hardware.  The website has 30% off sale items and I couldn’t pass it up.  I immediately remembered your post with this Edie  Is it a problem that I have 5 love bags... 2 small, 2 regular size and 1 jumbo?  SMH Totally unnecessary but this color combo is just so cool!


----------



## sdkitty

J9MKlover said:


> Ugh I caved and just purchased a Love Crossbody in Cherrywood with gunmetal hardware.  The website has 30% off sale items and I couldn’t pass it up.  I immediately remembered your post with this Edie  Is it a problem that I have 5 love bags... 2 small, 2 regular size and 1 jumbo?  SMH Totally unnecessary but this color combo is just so cool!


I love GM hardware....and I had a RM bag with it - no issues as you sometimes get with black HW


----------



## LipglossedX

J9MKlover said:


> Ugh I caved and just purchased a Love Crossbody in Cherrywood with gunmetal hardware.  The website has 30% off sale items and I couldn’t pass it up.  I immediately remembered your post with this Edie  Is it a problem that I have 5 love bags... 2 small, 2 regular size and 1 jumbo?  SMH Totally unnecessary but this color combo is just so cool!



Haha I think if a style works for you then there's nothing wrong with getting different colors! The Cherrywood is a really nice color. It's slightly more burgundy in person than in the photo and I love the gunmetal hardware.   Also - she may be discontinuing the color combo in the regular "old" Edie/Love bags since it seems to be marked down on the website? That's usually a sign she's stopping production of something.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Such a beautiful pair!!   Photographed brighter than in real life....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001750


Very pretty! Is the maxi soft? Looks like it would be.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Haha I think if a style works for you then there's nothing wrong with getting different colors! The Cherrywood is a really nice color. It's slightly more burgundy in person than in the photo and I love the gunmetal hardware.   Also - she may be discontinuing the color combo in the regular "old" Edie/Love bags since it seems to be marked down on the website? That's usually a sign she's stopping production of something.





J9MKlover said:


> Ugh I caved and just purchased a Love Crossbody in Cherrywood with gunmetal hardware.  The website has 30% off sale items and I couldn’t pass it up.  I immediately remembered your post with this Edie  Is it a problem that I have 5 love bags... 2 small, 2 regular size and 1 jumbo?  SMH Totally unnecessary but this color combo is just so cool!


If I bought another Love, it would be in this color combo! Can't wait to see the reveal!


----------



## Antonia

J9MKlover said:


> Ugh I caved and just purchased a Love Crossbody in Cherrywood with gunmetal hardware.  The website has 30% off sale items and I couldn’t pass it up.  I immediately remembered your post with this Edie  Is it a problem that I have 5 love bags... 2 small, 2 regular size and 1 jumbo?  SMH Totally unnecessary but this color combo is just so cool!


Congrats...the LOVE is my 2nd favorite new style RM (next to Edie of course)!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Very pretty! Is the maxi soft? Looks like it would be.


The leather has a matte like finish to it so it feels nice but it's slightly more structured than the regular Edie.  I think due to it's size, they reinforced under the leather so that it does not bend in the middle if overstuffed.  Someone posted that if you over stuff the regular Edie it sort of folds downward on the top flap if I'm making sense??  I don't think the Maxi will have this issue.  I wouldn't be happy if that happened to the Maxi!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

sdkitty said:


> I love GM hardware....and I had a RM bag with it - no issues as you sometimes get with black HW


Yes! I have a black quilted love with gunmetal from 4 years ago and it still looks great.  My jumbo black quilted has black hardware so I’m just super careful with it.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

LipglossedX said:


> Haha I think if a style works for you then there's nothing wrong with getting different colors! The Cherrywood is a really nice color. It's slightly more burgundy in person than in the photo and I love the gunmetal hardware.   Also - she may be discontinuing the color combo in the regular "old" Edie/Love bags since it seems to be marked down on the website? That's usually a sign she's stopping production of something.


Yeah, I wasn’t sure if it was on sale because spring colors are coming out or if it would be discontinued.  Either way, had to grab it.  So impulsive lol!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

samfalstaff said:


> If I bought another Love, it would be in this color combo! Can't wait to see the reveal!


Thanks!  I will post some pics


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Antonia said:


> Congrats...the LOVE is my 2nd favorite new style RM (next to Edie of course)!!


Thank you!  It’s my favorite!  I just love the classy but edgy look.  Chanel boy bag is way out of my price point so the love bag is where it’s at for me and my style.  I like the Edie too!


----------



## Antonia

J9MKlover said:


> Thank you!  It’s my favorite!  I just love the classy but edgy look.  Chanel boy bag is way out of my price point so the love bag is where it’s at for me and my style.  I like the Edie too!


Yes, mine reminds me so much of the Chanel Boy....I have the jumbo LOVE that has the top handle too, which is HTF these days.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Antonia said:


> Yes, mine reminds me so much of the Chanel Boy....I have the jumbo LOVE that has the top handle too, which is HTF these days.


Can you post a pic?  I’m loving the top handle love style but they seem hard to track down.


----------



## Antonia

Here you go!!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Antonia said:


> Here you go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002056


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> The leather has a matte like finish to it so it feels nice but it's slightly more structured than the regular Edie.  I think due to it's size, they reinforced under the leather so that it does not bend in the middle if overstuffed.  Someone posted that if you over stuff the regular Edie it sort of folds downward on the top flap if I'm making sense??  I don't think the Maxi will have this issue.  I wouldn't be happy if that happened to the Maxi!


Yes, that happens a lot with flap bags. A way to avoid that is to store it on its back.


----------



## samfalstaff

J9MKlover said:


> Yes! I have a black quilted love with gunmetal from 4 years ago and it still looks great.  My jumbo black quilted has black hardware so I’m just super careful with it.


I think I have the same bag (black HW one) but in medium. Nice looking bag. I guess I didn't think about being careful with it, but it makes sense.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Noir Nikki today ❤️ I have the best hubby! Couple years ago he bought me a nice mirror for the bedroom. I’m clumsy ha ha somehow I managed to trip on it and it fell over breaking :/. Hobby Lobby is having a sale and bought me a new one surprising me  no more ugly bathroom pics.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Noir Nikki today ❤ I have the best hubby! Couple years ago he bought me a nice mirror for the bedroom. I’m clumsy ha ha somehow I managed to trip on it and it fell over breaking :/. Hobby Lobby is having a sale and bought me a new one surprising me  no more ugly bathroom pics.


I love this bag-the leather looks great!! What lining does this one have?  You look great Carrie...I'm loving those ripped jeans!  What a nice hubby!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I love this bag-the leather looks great!! What lining does this one have?  You look great Carrie...I'm loving those ripped jeans!  What a nice hubby!!


Thank you  Bag has the black and white floral.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you  Bag has the black and white floral.


I love all the old school black and white linings (floral, paisley, mosaic).


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm using my Ivory MAM with cc lining


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Noir Nikki today ❤ I have the best hubby! Couple years ago he bought me a nice mirror for the bedroom. I’m clumsy ha ha somehow I managed to trip on it and it fell over breaking :/. Hobby Lobby is having a sale and bought me a new one surprising me  no more ugly bathroom pics.



Gorgeous bag!      Sweet hubby! Nice surprise!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Noir Nikki today ❤ I have the best hubby! Couple years ago he bought me a nice mirror for the bedroom. I’m clumsy ha ha somehow I managed to trip on it and it fell over breaking :/. Hobby Lobby is having a sale and bought me a new one surprising me  no more ugly bathroom pics.


I love the mirror! And the bag! It looks great on you!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using my Ivory MAM with cc lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002870
> View attachment 5002868


Oh crap I have a new HG now. I know I've seen this before but it just looks sooo beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

GA MAB


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh crap I have a new HG now. I know I've seen this before but it just looks sooo beautiful!


Thank you!  Honestly, I'd love to find a MAB version of this!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Noir Nikki today ❤ I have the best hubby! Couple years ago he bought me a nice mirror for the bedroom. I’m clumsy ha ha somehow I managed to trip on it and it fell over breaking :/. Hobby Lobby is having a sale and bought me a new one surprising me  no more ugly bathroom pics.



 Love the new mirror set up! and the pretty Nikki!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using my Ivory MAM with cc lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002870
> View attachment 5002868



Love the bag and your metallic shoes! Fun!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Love the bag and your metallic shoes! Fun!


Thank you!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Another pic of Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Today my MAC came  needs a little work on the inside. The leather on this MAC   Has black and white dingy floral lining lol.


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Another pic of Nikki





Jeepgurl76 said:


> Today my MAC came  needs a little work on the inside. The leather on this MAC  Has black and white dingy floral lining lol.



Both black beauties!


----------



## shesnochill

Happy Friday ladies! 

I can’t wait to go home tonight and catch up here!

But I wanted to share.. I finally switched into my Nikki. I was using a backpack all week.


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Noir Nikki today ❤ I have the best hubby! Couple years ago he bought me a nice mirror for the bedroom. I’m clumsy ha ha somehow I managed to trip on it and it fell over breaking :/. Hobby Lobby is having a sale and bought me a new one surprising me  no more ugly bathroom pics.


You look awesome! And that bag looks great on you!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Happy Friday ladies!
> 
> I can’t wait to go home tonight and catch up here!
> 
> But I wanted to share.. I finally switched into my Nikki. I was using a backpack all week.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003349
> View attachment 5003350


What is this loveliness?   Definitely stonewash but blue or black?


----------



## Shelby33

I can't remember if I did one today. Oh well


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I can't remember if I did one today. Oh well
> View attachment 5003356


Jeez Louise! This is beautiful. New HG: GA in MAM!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I can't remember if I did one today. Oh well
> View attachment 5003356



Shelby, we're always happy to see any extra pics you want to post!   That color...


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Shelby, we're always happy to see any extra pics you want to post!   That color...


I just love this color. I never liked brown bags for some reason. Then I came around. Now my favorites are my SW chocolate, GE and GA!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BBW MAB


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Noir Nikki today ❤ I have the best hubby! Couple years ago he bought me a nice mirror for the bedroom. I’m clumsy ha ha somehow I managed to trip on it and it fell over breaking :/. Hobby Lobby is having a sale and bought me a new one surprising me  no more ugly bathroom pics.


nice leather on that one


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I can't remember if I did one today. Oh well
> View attachment 5003356


your staging always looks great.  seems for me everytime I take pic there's some mess in the background


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> BBW MAB


I'm obsessed with the pebbling on that bag!!


----------



## sdkitty

brown MAB.....a gift from sweet @Antonia


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I'm obsessed with the pebbling on that bag!!


Me too that’s what got me into buying it. I tried to hold off but then I just couldn’t resist. My MAM is just as pebbly though so too bad I don’t love it


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> brown MAB.....a gift from sweet @Antonia


Beautiful gift


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Beautiful gift


yes, very generous


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> brown MAB.....a gift from sweet @Antonia


Enjoy it @sdkitty !!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> your staging always looks great.  seems for me everytime I take pic there's some mess in the background


I just kick the mess out of the way!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> brown MAB.....a gift from sweet @Antonia


How do you like it? It's gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> How do you like it? It's gorgeous!!!!!


yes, it's very nice....the leather has quite a lot of character - veininess I'd say (is that a word we use for leather?)
I'm so grateful to @Antonia


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Enjoy it @sdkitty !!


thank  you!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Nikki from Posh and MAB from Depop


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I just kick the mess out of the way!


Oh, yeah! I've kicked many a toy out of the way to get a good photo. Some of them then start singing and chattering at me.


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Nikki from Posh and MAB from Depop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004293
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004294
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004295
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004296


The color on these are beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> yes, it's very nice....the leather has quite a lot of character - veininess I'd say (is that a word we use for leather?)
> I'm so grateful to @Antonia


Love a veiny leather!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> yes, very generous


Very sweet of @Antonia !!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Very sweet of @Antonia !!


yes indeed


----------



## Denverite

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Nikki from Posh and MAB from Depop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004293
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004294
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004295
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004296



Any idea on the official colors of these? I was looking through the brown reference threads last night and so many look the same to me! Also doesn't help when there's 12 versions of almond lol. They are both beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, yeah! I've kicked many a toy out of the way to get a good photo. Some of them then start singing and chattering at me.


That happens to me too!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Denverite said:


> Any idea on the official colors of these? I was looking through the brown reference threads last night and so many look the same to me! Also doesn't help when there's 12 versions of almond lol. They are both beautiful, congrats!!


Thank you. I really don’t know. The Nikki seller called it burnt orange. So maybe that was a name for the Nikki. This bag doesn’t look like it’s original color either though. This bag was out in the sun quite a bit where it came from so you can tell it’s faded and changed over time. The MAB is barely even broken in and seems true to color. I’m gonna say almond lol


----------



## Shelby33

GA MAB


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> brown MAB.....a gift from sweet @Antonia


@Antonia or @shelby, do you know if this color has a name?  dark brown?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> @Antonia or @shelby, do you know if this color has a name?  dark brown?


Dark brown and lamb.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> GA MAB
> View attachment 5004311



Beautiful bag!   Beautiful pic!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Dark brown and lamb.


thank you shelby


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> GA MAB
> View attachment 5004311


 Another great picture! I just noticed how much snow you have in your yard!! Did you get more snow? This morning we had a mix of rain/snow but it's now just rain.


----------



## shesnochill

sdkitty said:


> brown MAB.....a gift from sweet @Antonia




I spy 19 Crimes


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> I spy 19 Crimes


Is that a good wine?


----------



## sdkitty

shesnochill said:


> I spy 19 Crimes


I bought it for the label ...then read up and realized what it represents


----------



## Antonia

omg I had no idea what you were talking about for a minute....


----------



## LipglossedX

I like the Red Blend from them and I don't like most reds - although it is sweet so some may not like that.


----------



## Antonia

My favorite red wind is Apothic Red-YUM!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Another great picture! I just noticed how much snow you have in your yard!! Did you get more snow? This morning we had a mix of rain/snow but it's now just rain.


I don't know. I guess we must have since the plows woke me up but everything looks the same as it looked yesterday!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag!   Beautiful pic!


Thank you Jen! This leather is just like GE except for the color, but I think the GA is actually softer too. Love it!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Nikki from Posh and MAB from Depop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004293
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004294
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004295
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004296



They look great! Just need a little TLC


----------



## jennalovesbags

Ran a quick errand today and took the devote out for the first time. I LOVE it. Because of the weight I’m not sure I need multiples, but I’m so pleased with this one.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Ran a quick errand today and took the devote out for the first time. I LOVE it. Because of the weight I’m not sure I need multiples, but I’m so pleased with this one.
> 
> View attachment 5004632


It's beautiful!!!


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Is that a good wine?




My mom who loves reds loves it (she buys cases lol!) and I think I like it too!

I've never been a big alcohol person, everything tastes the same to me. It's either yummy or not.


----------



## shesnochill

jennalovesbags said:


> Ran a quick errand today and took the devote out for the first time. I LOVE it. Because of the weight I’m not sure I need multiples, but I’m so pleased with this one.
> 
> View attachment 5004632




Looks lovely @jennalovesbags ! That color and the hardware. I wonder if this style is more lightweight than the Studded Devote. I had the Studded Devote and I loved it, so unique, big but it was SO HEAVY. (Mainly, my fault I know. I carry too much.) But it felt as if I could only carry a card case with me. Lol


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Out to lunch, errands and maybe some shopping he he with Black Edie Maxi


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> Looks lovely @jennalovesbags ! That color and the hardware. I wonder if this style is more lightweight than the Studded Devote. I had the Studded Devote and I loved it, so unique, big but it was SO HEAVY. (Mainly, my fault I know. I carry too much.) But it felt as if I could only carry a card case with me. Lol



I would guess it’s lighter.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Ran a quick errand today and took the devote out for the first time. I LOVE it. Because of the weight I’m not sure I need multiples, but I’m so pleased with this one.
> 
> View attachment 5004632


Love the Devote!!!!! This is beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Are you getting sick of this bag yet??? 
GA MAB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Are you getting sick of this bag yet???
> GA MAB
> View attachment 5005381


Ha ha Nope!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Love the Devote!!!!! This is beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Are you getting sick of this bag yet???
> GA MAB
> View attachment 5005381


Fab photo


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Fab photo


Thanks!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Are you getting sick of this bag yet???
> GA MAB
> View attachment 5005381


Never! Goes great with the green and white truck!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Are you getting sick of this bag yet???
> GA MAB
> View attachment 5005381


NEVER!!!  Post away girl!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Never! Goes great with the green and white truck!


Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Are you getting sick of this bag yet???
> GA MAB
> View attachment 5005381



Not with how pretty it is and creative your photos are!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Not with how pretty it is and creative your photos are!


Thanks, I am running out of creativity being stuck in the house!


----------



## 250gilly

Antonia said:


> Maxi Edie....my newest love!
> View attachment 4999430


Lovely. I’m looking at this bag in the caramel but there are hardly any reviews or photos of the bag yet. Is it nice and squishy?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black MAB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

250gilly said:


> Lovely. I’m looking at this bag in the caramel but there are hardly any reviews or photos of the bag yet. Is it nice and squishy?


The Carmello is so pretty  I want that one too! All of them he he. The bag is structured just enough for the shape but it’s also soft if that makes sense. It’s not a stiff bag.


----------



## Antonia

250gilly said:


> Lovely. I’m looking at this bag in the caramel but there are hardly any reviews or photos of the bag yet. Is it nice and squishy?


It's a firm squishy if that makes sense??   It's great, I love it!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black MAB


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Antonia

Dark green MAB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black MAB I just love the way it hangs


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black MAB I just love the way it hangs


This was seriously my most smooshy RM bag...that's what I loved about it too!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> This was seriously my most smooshy RM bag...that's what I loved about it too!


I love   How smooshy it is!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Dark green MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006021
> View attachment 5006022


I love this, and I love the lining! 
Of course I LOVE what you're wearing too!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black MAB I just love the way it hangs


Oh I want to use mine now!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I love this, and I love the lining!
> Of course I LOVE what you're wearing too!


Thank you Shelby!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Dark green MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006021
> View attachment 5006022


You look great! Everything goes together so well! And I love that color green! It's like an evergreen color, right?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> You look great! Everything goes together so well! And I love that color green! It's like an evergreen color, right?


Thank you @samfalstaff !  I feel like I clash today-lol! Anyway, I wish I knew the official color of this bag....it's super dark and sometimes photographs black. I would probably call it evergreen or pine green?? The leather is super nice and pebbly and like a burnished leather...I'll post a close up of the leather.


----------



## Antonia

Here are a few more pics in different lighting in my office.  The last photo is probably the most accurate!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Here are a few more pics in different lighting in my office.  The last photo is probably the most accurate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006327
> View attachment 5006328
> View attachment 5006329



Love this one!   I need a green bag in my collection but haven't decided what style yet.


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Love this one!   I need a green bag in my collection but haven't decided what style yet.


Thank you!!


----------



## anthrosphere

Floral bucket crossbody on this beautiful day.


----------



## LipglossedX

anthrosphere said:


> Floral bucket crossbody on this beautiful day.



Wow, never seen this one before! Cool bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Here are a few more pics in different lighting in my office.  The last photo is probably the most accurate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006327
> View attachment 5006328
> View attachment 5006329


Love this! The texture of that leather reminds me of my purple/pink MAM that I used to have. I think it too had the black and white striped interior. Another type of leather to look out for!


----------



## anthrosphere

LipglossedX said:


> Wow, never seen this one before! Cool bag!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Here are a few more pics in different lighting in my office.  The last photo is probably the most accurate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006327
> View attachment 5006328
> View attachment 5006329


Can you take a picture of the lining?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Can you take a picture of the lining?


Sure.... I don't carry much,  lol


----------



## anthrosphere

Antonia said:


> Sure.... I don't carry much,  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006488


Aww, that Edie WOC is super cute!


----------



## Antonia

anthrosphere said:


> Aww, that Edie WOC is super cute!


Thanks!!   I love it so much!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Sure.... I don't carry much,  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006488


You really don’t carry much! Lol I can go from carrying very little to a lot! It’s annoying rearranging stuff in my pouches at times.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> You look great! Everything goes together so well! And I love that color green! It's like an evergreen color, right?


I've had green bags and also green sandals they the really go with most colors


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> Sure.... I don't carry much,  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006488



Is that a Edie wallet? And are there more pics of it somewhere, it's beautiful!!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I've had green bags and also green sandals they the really go with most colors


I agree, but I also think that orange can be a neutral color.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Sure.... I don't carry much,  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006488


Yes, that wallet looks stunning in there! Is that rose-gold hardware?


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I agree, but I also think that orange can be a neutral color.


yes, I agree.  I had an orange bag once an it was pretty neutral.  for me I wear black most of the time so any bag will pretty much go most of the time


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> Is that a Edie wallet? And are there more pics of it somewhere, it's beautiful!!


Yes, I'll try to find more pics from when I bought it.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Yes, that wallet looks stunning in there! Is that rose-gold hardware?


Thank you, yes RG HW!!


----------



## shesnochill

Last night, changing..


----------



## 250gilly

Antonia said:


> It's a firm squishy if that makes sense??   It's great, I love it!


Thanks. I couldnt get it out of my head and just purchased. I can’t wait for it to arrive. I’m in Australia so it will probably be a few weeks from USA


----------



## 250gilly

Jeepgurl76 said:


> The Carmello is so pretty  I want that one too! All of them he he. The bag is structured just enough for the shape but it’s also soft if that makes sense. It’s not a stiff bag.


I just purchased online. I was going to wait and see if it appears in my countries department stores, but couldn’t wait incase it’s months away. It might take a week or two to arrive -I’m so excited to see it.


----------



## Antonia

250gilly said:


> I just purchased online. I was going to wait and see if it appears in my countries department stores, but couldn’t wait incase it’s months away. It might take a week or two to arrive -I’m so excited to see it.


Congrats!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Purple Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Purple Nikki


I just love the leather on this one so much and the color is perfect!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Purple Nikki



Beautiful!    Love the style and color!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Sure.... I don't carry much,  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006488


Oh that's a really old lining and in beautiful condition!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh that's a really old lining and in beautiful condition!!


Thanks...a little yellowish at the top where it opens but other than that, not bad for a white lining!!


----------



## Shelby33

I switched back to this bag AGAIN! GA MAB


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I switched back to this bag AGAIN! GA MAB
> 
> View attachment 5007755


The color looks so rich in this photo!!  Ok, I think it's time for you to sell the rest of your RM collection!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you @samfalstaff !  I feel like I clash today-lol! Anyway, I wish I knew the official color of this bag....it's super dark and sometimes photographs black. I would probably call it evergreen or pine green?? The leather is super nice and pebbly and like a burnished leather...I'll post a close up of the leather.


You certainly don't clash!! Love the MAB....


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> The color looks so rich in this photo!!  Ok, I think it's time for you to sell the rest of your RM collection!!


I know right? When the weather is warmer I will start using my MAMs again, maybe. I just love the color of this bag, the silver HW, everything about it!


----------



## Voodoo

BBW MAM w/ gunmetal hardware.... her name is Jeannie


----------



## LipglossedX

Voodoo said:


> BBW MAM w/ gunmetal hardware.... her name is Jeannie
> 
> View attachment 5007776



Nice bag!! I love gunmetal hardware


----------



## shesnochill

Yesterday:


----------



## shesnochill

Today:


----------



## Antonia

Voodoo said:


> BBW MAM w/ gunmetal hardware.... her name is Jeannie
> 
> View attachment 5007776


Hey @Voodoo !!  So nice to see you here!   We used to 'hang out' in the Tano forum years ago!! How have you been?? Congrats on this beauty!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Photos above are of GE Glazed Espresso MAB.


----------



## shesnochill

Voodoo said:


> BBW MAM w/ gunmetal hardware.... her name is Jeannie
> 
> View attachment 5007776




Hello old friend!! Welcome back like @Antonia said.


----------



## Voodoo

LipglossedX said:


> Nice bag!! I love gunmetal hardware



Me, too!!!!


----------



## Voodoo

Antonia said:


> Hey @Voodoo !!  So nice to see you here!   We used to 'hang out' in the Tano forum years ago!! How have you been?? Congrats on this beauty!!!



Antonia!!!!!!!! Hello!!!!!! How are you?   I'm great! Thank you for your sweet words...I agree that she's lovely!


----------



## Voodoo

shesnochill said:


> Hello old friend!! Welcome back like @Antonia said.



Hello!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Antonia

Voodoo said:


> Antonia!!!!!!!! Hello!!!!!! How are you?   I'm great! Thank you for your sweet words...I agree that she's lovely!


OMG you were so active on the Tano forum, you could have been a moderator-lol!  I remember that your favorite color was blue and they did have some great blues!!  I'm doing well, thank you for asking!!  Funny thing is I recently posted a pic of a Minilisa here under the thread 'what non RM bag are you using', that I just scored from eBay...it's black with purple lining.  What a great bag!  Do you  still have any of your Tano's??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Hey @Voodoo !!  So nice to see you here!   We used to 'hang out' in the Tano forum years ago!! How have you been?? Congrats on this beauty!!!


I remember her from reading the old Tano threads and she loved Boogie Buckets? Not sure if I'm remembering that correctly...


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I remember her from reading the old Tano threads and she loved Boogie Buckets? Not sure if I'm remembering that correctly...


YES!!!  That name cracks me up!!  There were so many fans of this bag including Knasare...she used to post on there a lot too!  So I would say the Boogie Bucket and the Minilisa were the most popular.


----------



## Voodoo

@Antonia @Shelby33 

I loved Tano bags SO MUCH!!!! I still have my blueprint blue Boogie Bucket and my brown w/ gunmetal trim Voodoo (I still can't believe that was the name of that bag!) 

My collection has grown and I need to take a big family photo! Lots of RM and MK now...and I have my eye on a Burberry bag currently!


----------



## Antonia

Voodoo said:


> @Antonia @Shelby33
> 
> I loved Tano bags SO MUCH!!!! I still have my blueprint blue Boogie Bucket and my brown w/ gunmetal trim Voodoo (I still can't believe that was the name of that bag!)
> 
> My collection has grown and I need to take a big family photo! Lots of RM and MK now...and I have my eye on a Burberry bag currently!


Oh I do think I vaguely remember a bag called Voodoo!!  So of course you had to get it!!  Tano also had a lot of great greens too!   We need to see more of your RM!!!


----------



## Voodoo

Antonia said:


> Oh I do think I vaguely remember a bag called Voodoo!!  So of course you had to get it!!  Tano also had a lot of great greens too!   We need to see more of your RM!!!



Right!  I found it on ebay and TanoExpert told me I wasn't going to believe it but that bag was called "Voodoo" so I had to have it!

I will try to take a family photo this weekend!


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> Are you getting sick of this bag yet???
> GA MAB
> View attachment 5005381


Nope


----------



## starrynite_87

Shelby33 said:


> Are you getting sick of this bag yet???
> GA MAB
> View attachment 5005381


This picture is everything!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Voodoo said:


> BBW MAM w/ gunmetal hardware.... her name is Jeannie
> 
> View attachment 5007776


I sold one like this a year or two ago....could this be the one?


----------



## Voodoo

sdkitty said:


> I sold one like this a year or two ago....could this be the one?



Hi, sdkitty! Not yours... I got this one from another tPF-er many years ago.


----------



## snibor

Denim Edie today.


----------



## Shelby33

starrynite_87 said:


> This picture is everything!!!


Thank you Starrynite! Love your user name!


----------



## Shelby33

SW chocolate MAB


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> SW chocolate MAB
> View attachment 5008818
> View attachment 5008819



Beautiful!   and I like your extra chains!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful!   and I like your extra chains!


Thanks!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> YES!!!  That name cracks me up!!  There were so many fans of this bag including Knasare...she used to post on there a lot too!  So I would say the Boogie Bucket and the Minilisa were the most popular.


And the Sex Bomb!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> And the Sex Bomb!



I don't know anything about this brand but I love the style names!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> And the Sex Bomb!


Holy crap...I totally forgot that one!


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> SW chocolate MAB
> View attachment 5008819



Oh my goodness gracious me.
This detail is stunning. 

The 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Then amazingly  captured by yourself  Ms Shelby.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black MAC. These bags can actually hold quite a bit!


----------



## Antonia

Berry MAB today


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Berry MAB today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009702
> View attachment 5009704


that's very pretty but does not look berry to me....more like grape


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> Oh my goodness gracious me.
> This detail is stunning.
> 
> The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009523
> 
> 
> Then amazingly  captured by yourself  Ms Shelby.


Thank you Shiny!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Berry MAB today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009702
> View attachment 5009704



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Absolutely stunning!


Thank you @JenJBS


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Berry MAB today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009702
> View attachment 5009704



Omg so pretty!! I love the color.


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Omg so pretty!! I love the color.


Thank you!  I really need to use this bag more often!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Berry MAB today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009702
> View attachment 5009704


This bag is sooo beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I don't know anything about this brand but I love the style names!


They also had French Nanny, Petit Larceny, Streetwalker, Baby Daddy, Postage Tramp, Mona Lethal... Biker Babe? There were a bunch of them!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> This bag is sooo beautiful!


Thanks Shelby!!!


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you Shiny!


You are most welcome, Shelby. 
You have awesome skills.


----------



## Voodoo

Shelby33 said:


> They also had French Nanny, Petit Larceny, Streetwalker, Baby Daddy, Postage Tramp, Mona Lethal... Biker Babe? There were a bunch of them!



There's a Baby Daddy on eBay almost every month. Somewhere I have a pic of Biker Chick.... I still regret not getting it and have only ever seen one on eBay and I missed that one. Maybe someday I'll snag it. I loved those styles tho w/ the giant graffiti tag inside.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Thank you!  I really need to use this bag more often!!



 If that means we get to see more pics of it, then Yes!


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> Berry MAB today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009702
> View attachment 5009704



This isn’t new right?!?! Omg I LOVE it. You should use it every day!


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> This isn’t new right?!?! Omg I LOVE it. You should use it every day!


Thank you Denverite!!   I have had this for maybe 8 months?? Can't remember! BUT I should definitely try to use it more often! It's in such good shape ( I swear it was either new or almost new when I bought it) and I don't want to ruin it!! I don't know what's wrong with me...I think that's why I don't use my Stonewash Sage MAB a lot either...they're so rare!


----------



## LipglossedX

Not really in action as I'm staying home all day, but my darker metallic grey Nikki was sitting out & catching my eye...

She is really dark grey in darker light but here she is in some sunlight





don't mind her "wrinkles" that's from previous owners water spill. the leather is actually super smooth and SUPER thick.


----------



## Antonia

Just a picture for color comparison...clockwise from upper right:   Glazed Espresso,  Wine, Glazed Burgundy, and Berry


----------



## Antonia

Red family


----------



## Haughty

eyelet bags.   Because one is not enough in my world


----------



## jennalovesbags

Haughty said:


> eyelet bags.   Because one is not enough in my world



Yessss! Can’t wait for mine


----------



## Haughty

Neon yellow and blush.   Not sure I have the male anatomy to wear the neon one.     Someone might mistake me for Big Bird.  Ignore the Coach.


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> Neon yellow and blush.   Not sure I have the male anatomy to wear the neon one.     Someone might mistake me for Big Bird.  Ignore the Coach.
> 
> View attachment 5010361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010369
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010370



In July and August I always crave some hot weather neon/brights... and that blush one is really pretty!


----------



## jennalovesbags

oooh I like the blush! I don't think I've seen that before.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Not really in action as I'm staying home all day, but my darker metallic grey Nikki was sitting out & catching my eye...
> 
> She is really dark grey in darker light but here she is in some sunlight
> 
> View attachment 5010293
> View attachment 5010301
> 
> 
> don't mind her "wrinkles" that's from previous owners water spill. the leather is actually super smooth and SUPER thick.
> 
> View attachment 5010292


Ooh, this is nice! She looks good in the sun!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Red family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010357


Wow! Love them all, but that wine Nikki caught my eye!


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> Neon yellow and blush.   Not sure I have the male anatomy to wear the neon one.     Someone might mistake me for Big Bird.  Ignore the Coach.
> 
> View attachment 5010361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010369
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010370


I like the yellow one!  What lining does that have?


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> Neon yellow and blush.   Not sure I have the male anatomy to wear the neon one.     Someone might mistake me for Big Bird.  Ignore the Coach.
> 
> View attachment 5010361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010369
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010370


I like them all! Especially the happy yellow Nikki!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! Love them all, but that wine Nikki caught my eye!


Thank you!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Amazon Green Nikki


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Amazon Green Nikki
> View attachment 5010473


Obsessed


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Amazon Green Nikki
> View attachment 5010473


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Obsessed





Antonia said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thanks. The leather on this one is incredibly soft.


----------



## Haughty

Antonia said:


> I like the yellow one!  What lining does that have?


color of bag is lemon.   Canvas lining.  Mosaic?


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> color of bag is lemon.   Canvas lining.  Mosaic?


Nice!!!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Amazon Green Nikki
> View attachment 5010473



RM greens really are the best...


----------



## Jeepgurl76

MAC again! Think I’ll be using this bag into the weekend  leather is so smooshy  ❤️ Found this on eBay for $45  Not often find deals like that.


----------



## Haughty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> MAC again! Think I’ll be using this bag into the weekend  leather is so smooshy  ❤ Found this on eBay for $45  Not often find deals like that.


Think there are a couple MACs coming up in the 24 hour preview.   Maybe they are already available.   Not sure about the leather though


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Haughty said:


> Think there are a couple MACs coming up in the 24 hour preview.   Maybe they are already available.   Not sure about the leather though


Thanks  I’ll check them out!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> MAC again! Think I’ll be using this bag into the weekend  leather is so smooshy ❤ Found this on eBay for $45  Not often find deals like that.


Yeah, you found a good one Carrie!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you Denverite!!   I have had this for maybe 8 months?? Can't remember! BUT I should definitely try to use it more often! It's in such good shape ( I swear it was either new or almost new when I bought it) and I don't want to ruin it!! I don't know what's wrong with me...I think that's why I don't use my Stonewash Sage MAB a lot either...they're so rare!


Oh I would just spray that sage SW and use it!!! That goes for beautiful berry too! And if you're worried about the handles, I love "For Handles Only" from Lovin my Bags, that stuff is great!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Not really in action as I'm staying home all day, but my darker metallic grey Nikki was sitting out & catching my eye...
> 
> She is really dark grey in darker light but here she is in some sunlight
> 
> View attachment 5010293
> View attachment 5010301
> 
> 
> don't mind her "wrinkles" that's from previous owners water spill. the leather is actually super smooth and SUPER thick.
> 
> View attachment 5010292


This is beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Just a picture for color comparison...clockwise from upper right:   Glazed Espresso,  Wine, Glazed Burgundy, and Berry
> View attachment 5010354


Such awesome colors, and I love the charm!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I would just spray that sage SW and use it!!! That goes for beautiful berry too! And if you're worried about the handles, I love "For Handles Only" from Lovin my Bags, that stuff is great!


What does that do, clean or protect them or both?  Just wondering.  Thanks Shelby!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Such awesome colors, and I love the charm!!


Thank you!  It was a gift from our friend @Haughty !!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> What does that do, clean or protect them or both?  Just wondering.  Thanks Shelby!!


The "For Handles Only" is to keep the handles from darkening.


----------



## Shelby33

Emerald MAM


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> The "For Handles Only" is to keep the handles from darkening.


Oh if we only knew about this when our BBW's were BRAND NEW!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh if we only knew about this when our BBW's were BRAND NEW!!


I know! I heard about it on the Bal forum, they use it a lot.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you!  It was a gift from our friend @Haughty !!


She is awesome, she is the one who sent me the cranberry Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> She is awesome, she is the one who sent me the cranberry Nikki


NICE!!!!


----------



## Haughty

Antonia said:


> NICE!!!!





Antonia said:


> NICE!!!!


Why, thank you, everyone!   I am fortunate in that I have been helped by many along the journey of life, so it’s my time to help others.

Grape


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Emerald MAM
> View attachment 5011078



Beautiful!     



Haughty said:


> Why, thank you, everyone!   I am fortunate in that I have been helped by many along the journey of life, so it’s my time to help others.
> 
> Grape



That color!   In a Nikki style...


----------



## Haughty

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> That color!   In a Nikki style...


Thank you.   And thank you for your Service!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Haughty said:


> Why, thank you, everyone!   I am fortunate in that I have been helped by many along the journey of life, so it’s my time to help others.
> 
> Grape



Love! What a great purple!


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> Why, thank you, everyone!   I am fortunate in that I have been helped by many along the journey of life, so it’s my time to help others.
> 
> Grape


HOLY CRAP THIS IS BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Haughty said:


> Thank you.   And thank you for your Service!



Thanks! It was an honor to serve.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Thanks! It was an honor to serve.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks Jen!


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Why, thank you, everyone!   I am fortunate in that I have been helped by many along the journey of life, so it’s my time to help others.
> 
> Grape


Love your grape!! I miss mine..


----------



## Shelby33

SW chocolate MAB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Taking my MAC to park to go do a photo shoot! I’m really loving my MAC and MABs lately


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> SW chocolate MAB
> View attachment 5012279



Sitting pretty!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Taking my MAC to park to go do a photo shoot! I’m really loving my MAC and MABs lately
> 
> View attachment 5012450



Love the Macs too!  They fit more than you would think. I like your jacket!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Sitting pretty!


Yes I made that area just for my bags! Lol just kidding, it's for the baby mostly. 
He likes to dive into it face first when he's having a tantrum.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Yes I made that area just for my bags! Lol just kidding, it's for the baby mostly.
> He likes to dive into it face first when he's having a tantrum.



Well it looks like a nice place to have a dramatic tantrum haha


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Well it looks like a nice place to have a dramatic tantrum haha


Maybe I should try it! Though I am the opposite of dramatic and a bad actress.


----------



## JenJBS

Green MiniMAC.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Green MiniMAC.
> 
> View attachment 5012493


Such a beautiful color! I love the silver HW!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Maybe I should try it! Though I am the opposite of dramatic and a bad actress.



I am too but some Scarlett O'Hara type dramatics would be amusing.


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Green MiniMAC.
> 
> View attachment 5012493



Love this green and silver hardware!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I am too but some Scarlett O'Hara type dramatics would be amusing.


Well then my son would call my parents, for some reason he thinks he needs to "call Papa" if I get a cold. I keep telling him, dude he is 80 years old and two hours away and if you worry him I will dope slap you. Which just makes him laugh because really I have only done that once as a joke. Maybe I should threaten to take his headphones away.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Well then my son would call my parents, for some reason he thinks he needs to "call Papa" if I get a cold. I keep telling him, dude he is 80 years old and two hours away and if you worry him I will dope slap you. Which just makes him laugh because really I have only done that once as a joke. Maybe I should threaten to take his headphones away.



Well clearly he cares!  Taking away electronics is now the ultimate punishment (even for a lot of adults lol).


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Thank you Denverite!!   I have had this for maybe 8 months?? Can't remember! BUT I should definitely try to use it more often! It's in such good shape ( I swear it was either new or almost new when I bought it) and I don't want to ruin it!! I don't know what's wrong with me...I think that's why I don't use my Stonewash Sage MAB a lot either...they're so rare!


I wouldn't deliberately carry my sage mattie in heavy rain but other than that, I don't hesitate to use it.  Now of course mine wasn't like-new when I got it.  but whatever small spots are on it, they're not noticeable.  so I say use your sage bag.  that's what you got it for


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> SW chocolate MAB
> View attachment 5012279


She's sitting on that cushion like a queen and she knows it!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Green MiniMAC.
> 
> View attachment 5012493


What a beautiful emerald color!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Another MAC pic . I’m going to make sure to use my MAC bags more. I have a BBW MAC that needs to be broken in. I hardly use my wine one even though it’s so pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Well clearly he cares!  Taking away electronics is now the ultimate punishment (even for a lot of adults lol).



A variation I've heard that seems almost worse - you take away their charger. That way they have to decide between using it now and running out the battery, or not using it and saving the battery in case they decide they 'need' to use it later. 



Shelby33 said:


> Such a beautiful color! I love the silver HW!


Thank you!   



LipglossedX said:


> Love this green and silver hardware!!


Thank you!   



samfalstaff said:


> What a beautiful emerald color!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> A variation I've heard that seems almost worse - you take away their charger. That way they have to decide between using it now and running out the battery, or not using it and saving the battery in case they decide they 'need' to use it later.


Hahahahaha!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

This is my least expensive bag purchase ever! It’s the best purchase I have ever made. Pics don’t even do this bag justice   The leather on this MAB is so buttery soft like the Brown MA Hobo. The crock leather is very soft. Bag appears to be barely even carried.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This is my least expensive bag purchase ever! It’s the best purchase I have ever made. Pics don’t even do this bag justice   The leather on this MAB is so buttery soft like the Brown MA Hobo. The crock leather is very soft. Bag appears to be barely even carried.


Oh this looks so familiar! I had it in my likes either ebay or Mercari. It's beautiful!!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Oh this looks so familiar! I had it in my likes either ebay or Mercari. It's beautiful!!!!


eBay. I forgot I had bidded on the bag and won. Wonder what time frame this bag is hmm.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> eBay. I forgot I had bidded on the bag and won. Wonder what time frame this bag is hmm.


Maybe '06?


----------



## starrynite_87

Going to help my mom organize her closet with my Micro Regan


----------



## shesnochill

Spent my Saturday with my bags lol


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This is my least expensive bag purchase ever! It’s the best purchase I have ever made. Pics don’t even do this bag justice   The leather on this MAB is so buttery soft like the Brown MA Hobo. The crock leather is very soft. Bag appears to be barely even carried.


Wow Carrie!!  It's gorgeous!!  I had a feeling this bag was going to be like new-what a score!!  Makes up for the pricier bags!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## ShinyW

LipglossedX said:


> Not really in action as I'm staying home all day, but my darker metallic grey Nikki was sitting out & catching my eye...
> 
> She is really dark grey in darker light but here she is in some sunlight
> 
> View attachment 5010293
> View attachment 5010301
> 
> 
> don't mind her "wrinkles" that's from previous owners water spill. the leather is actually super smooth and SUPER thick.
> 
> View attachment 5010292


Yum


----------



## ShinyW

Haughty said:


> Neon yellow and blush.   Not sure I have the male anatomy to wear the neon one.     Someone might mistake me for Big Bird.  Ignore the Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010370


Geepers, love the Blush colour. So feminine.


----------



## ShinyW

jennalovesbags said:


> oooh I like the blush! I don't think I've seen that before.


Same here. 
The Blush is definetly a stunner. 
She caught my too.


----------



## ShinyW

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! Love them all, but that wine Nikki caught my eye!


Same here. 
She certainly is eye catching.


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Spent my Saturday with my bags lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014261


Such good company!


----------



## JenJBS

shesnochill said:


> Spent my Saturday with my bags lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014261



What wonderful bags to spend a day with!


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> Emerald MAM
> View attachment 5011078


WoW

Sometimes they are so lovely. 
Their beauty disappears. 
We see something deeper. 
There she is way down inside 
a depth to her that draws you in. 

Love it.


----------



## JuneSibra

I'm new to the forum and new to RM bags. I have the Gucci, Ralph Lauren, Fendi, Prada etc... But about 2 weeks ago,  I saw RM bags, mostly cross body bags, at my local Burlington for mostly $39.99. I indulged - I bought about 10 bags in 2 weeks.  You'll see the prices on the bags - I have not worn them yet
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
Only the Medium Suede Love Crossbody was $69.99. I will post more pics.


----------



## samfalstaff

JuneSibra said:


> I'm new to the forum and new to RM bags. I have the Gucci, Ralph Lauren, Fendi, Prada etc... But about 2 weeks ago,  I saw RM bags, mostly cross body bags, at my local Burlington for mostly $39.99. I indulged - I bought about 10 bags in 2 weeks.  You'll see the prices on the bags - I have not worn them yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014343
> View attachment 5014344
> View attachment 5014345
> View attachment 5014347
> View attachment 5014347
> View attachment 5014347
> View attachment 5014344
> View attachment 5014343
> View attachment 5014345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the Medium Suede Love Crossbody was $69.99. I will post more pics.


Congrats! You got some good deals on very lovely bags!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This is my least expensive bag purchase ever! It’s the best purchase I have ever made. Pics don’t even do this bag justice   The leather on this MAB is so buttery soft like the Brown MA Hobo. The crock leather is very soft. Bag appears to be barely even carried.


I believe you've paid quite a bit for some older bags but also gotten some bargains so I can't imagine how the low the price must have been on this one.  good for you - it's beautiful - and different with the croc trim.  sometimes we get lucky


----------



## sdkitty

JuneSibra said:


> I'm new to the forum and new to RM bags. I have the Gucci, Ralph Lauren, Fendi, Prada etc... But about 2 weeks ago,  I saw RM bags, mostly cross body bags, at my local Burlington for mostly $39.99. I indulged - I bought about 10 bags in 2 weeks.  You'll see the prices on the bags - I have not worn them yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014343
> View attachment 5014344
> View attachment 5014345
> View attachment 5014347
> View attachment 5014347
> View attachment 5014347
> View attachment 5014344
> View attachment 5014343
> View attachment 5014345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the Medium Suede Love Crossbody was $69.99. I will post more pics.


good for you....I haven't been into a burlingtons store for years but when I do go I never saw any interesting bags


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> WoW
> 
> Sometimes they are so lovely.
> Their beauty disappears.
> We see something deeper.
> There she is way down inside
> a depth to her that draws you in.
> 
> Love it.


Thank you!


----------



## JuneSibra

I few more of my beautiful RM
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
I personally prefer the mini Macs without the ties - I love the more elevated look so I removed them.


----------



## boomer1234

I forgot what this style is called but it’s been with me for over 10 years and still wearing it!


----------



## JenJBS

JuneSibra said:


> I few more of my beautiful RM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014424
> View attachment 5014426
> View attachment 5014427
> View attachment 5014428
> View attachment 5014429
> View attachment 5014430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally prefer the mini Macs without the ties - I love the more elevated look so I removed them.



I remove the ties on my MiniMAC's as well.


----------



## shesnochill

boomer1234 said:


> I forgot what this style is called but it’s been with me for over 10 years and still wearing it!




Rocker


----------



## Jeepgurl76

If only every one of my MABs could be this smooshy . Wearing RM Grace blazer.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> If only every one of my MABs could be this smooshy . Wearing RM Grace blazer.


I love both Carrie...and those boots are killer too!!


----------



## snibor

A little color as Spring is coming. Desert Rose Edie and Desert Rose Ferragamo sneakers.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> A little color as Spring is coming. Desert Rose Edie and Desert Rose Ferragamo sneakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5015022


What a great color!!!


----------



## Antonia

Wine Nikki today


----------



## Jeepgurl76

MAB with FDL   It’s so beautiful! Thick chewy, pebbly stiff leather. When it’s broken in it will only be even more amazing!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> MAB with FDL   It’s so beautiful! Thick chewy, pebbly stiff leather. When it’s broken in it will only be even more amazing!!



Beautiful bag!!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> MAB with FDL   It’s so beautiful! Thick chewy, pebbly stiff leather. When it’s broken in it will only be even more amazing!!


Holy crap, this is gorgeous!!  Congrats!!  Love that last photo!!!


----------



## Antonia

Does it look anything like your other brown MAB with CC lining??


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Does it look anything like your other brown MAB with CC lining??


Both MABs the leather is chewy and pebbly! The one I just received has a slight glazing to it. The other one has no glaze. So soft and no structure to it. I thought they were going to be too much alike. Definitely not at all.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Both MABs the leather is chewy and pebbly! The one I just received has a slight glazing to it. The other one has no glaze. So soft and no structure to it. I thought they were going to be too much alike. Definitely not at all.


Thanks for the comparison photo..you beat me to it, I was going to ask for one-lol!  Is the color more like a 'brick' color?  It's so pretty!  The colors remind me of  some of the leather swatches you showed me on the Rough and Tumble bags!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Thanks for the comparison photo..you beat me to it, I was going to ask for one-lol!  Is the color more like a 'brick' color?  It's so pretty!  The colors remind me of  some of the leather swatches you showed me on the Rough and Tumble bags!


Yes, more like a brick color! Definitely reminds me of some R&T swatches  I’m so in love ❤️


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Both MABs the leather is chewy and pebbly! The one I just received has a slight glazing to it. The other one has no glaze. So soft and no structure to it. I thought they were going to be too much alike. Definitely not at all.



It's so crazy how different two technically very similar bags can be just by tone and leather! Both are lovely!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Wine Nikki today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5015049
> View attachment 5015051


Gorgeous bag!      Love the shoes! 



Jeepgurl76 said:


> MAB with FDL   It’s so beautiful! Thick chewy, pebbly stiff leather. When it’s broken in it will only be even more amazing!!


Such a beautiful bag! 



Jeepgurl76 said:


> Both MABs the leather is chewy and pebbly! The one I just received has a slight glazing to it. The other one has no glaze. So soft and no structure to it. I thought they were going to be too much alike. Definitely not at all.


Nope. Not at all... Both are lovely. 



LipglossedX said:


> It's so crazy how different two technically very similar bags can be just by tone and leather! Both are lovely!
> [/QUOTE
> +1]


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous bag!     Love the shoes!
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> Nope. Not at all... Both are lovely.


Thank you @JenJBS !!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> MAB with FDL   It’s so beautiful! Thick chewy, pebbly stiff leather. When it’s broken in it will only be even more amazing!!


This is BEYOND BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> If only every one of my MABs could be this smooshy . Wearing RM Grace blazer.


I love the whole outfit!!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Both MABs the leather is chewy and pebbly! The one I just received has a slight glazing to it. The other one has no glaze. So soft and no structure to it. I thought they were going to be too much alike. Definitely not at all.


I wonder if the new one is "coffee"? Both bags are gorgeous!!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Does holding something up count as “in action”? Lol, just got this piggy coin purse in the mail from EBay today. It’s smooth white leather, which makes me worry I’ll ruin it, but I guess I could buy leather paint if it ever comes to that...? Anywho, I figure I can put my AirPods in it!


----------



## samfalstaff

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Does holding something up count as “in action”? Lol, just got this piggy coin purse in the mail from EBay today. It’s smooth white leather, which makes me worry I’ll ruin it, but I guess I could buy leather paint if it ever comes to that...? Anywho, I figure I can put my AirPods in it!
> 
> View attachment 5015716
> View attachment 5015719


This is very cute! Some of the bags I've posted on this thread never left the house. "In action" for me usually means from closet to home office.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

samfalstaff said:


> This is very cute! Some of the bags I've posted on this thread never left the house. "In action" for me usually means from closet to home office.



Thank you! Understandable... most of us barely leave the house these days!


----------



## Antonia

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Does holding something up count as “in action”? Lol, just got this piggy coin purse in the mail from EBay today. It’s smooth white leather, which makes me worry I’ll ruin it, but I guess I could buy leather paint if it ever comes to that...? Anywho, I figure I can put my AirPods in it!
> 
> View attachment 5015716
> View attachment 5015719


Omg,  I love it!!!!!!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Antonia said:


> Omg,  I love it!!!!!!



Thanks! He was one of those “I don’t need this but I kinda do” purchases, lol. There’s one more new one on eBay... 









						Rebecca Minkoff Pig Leather Bag Charm  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rebecca Minkoff Pig Leather Bag Charm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Antonia

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Thanks! He was one of those “I don’t need this but I kinda do” purchases, lol. There’s one more new one on eBay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Pig Leather Bag Charm  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rebecca Minkoff Pig Leather Bag Charm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Some bag charms are just too darn cute to pass up on!!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> This is very cute! Some of the bags I've posted on this thread never left the house. "In action" for me usually means from closet to home office.


I thought in action was more for modeling pics but it seems to have evolved to just pics of our bags


----------



## sdkitty

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Thanks! He was one of those “I don’t need this but I kinda do” purchases, lol. There’s one more new one on eBay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Pig Leather Bag Charm  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rebecca Minkoff Pig Leather Bag Charm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


that is cute....I'm not one for bag charms but if they had one like this in a cat I might be tempted....are you going to hang it on your purse?


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> I thought in action was more for modeling pics but it seems to have evolved to just pics of our bags


I do try to post modeling pics as well as pics of the bag.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

sdkitty said:


> that is cute....I'm not one for bag charms but if they had one like this in a cat I might be tempted....are you going to hang it on your purse?


Thanks! Yes, I think it’ll look good on my medium Julian backpack.


----------



## sdkitty

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Thanks! Yes, I think it’ll look good on my medium Julian backpack.


please post pics...I'd like the see the proportions


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

sdkitty said:


> please post pics...I'd like the see the proportions



Okie dokie! I can’t say no to a styling moment, though it’ll have to wait til this afternoon... hubby is sleeping because he works nights. Lol


----------



## Shelby33

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Does holding something up count as “in action”? Lol, just got this piggy coin purse in the mail from EBay today. It’s smooth white leather, which makes me worry I’ll ruin it, but I guess I could buy leather paint if it ever comes to that...? Anywho, I figure I can put my AirPods in it!
> 
> View attachment 5015716
> View attachment 5015719


You could spray it with kiwi protect all, you can usually find it in drug stores. It really helps against rain or stains.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I thought in action was more for modeling pics but it seems to have evolved to just pics of our bags


This thread would have shriveled up and died the past year if it was just for in action posts! And nobody wants to see endless picture of me in my zoom-worthy PJs clutching my bags.


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> GA MAB
> View attachment 5000618


@shesnochill


----------



## Shelby33

I changed bags just now. GA MAB


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I changed bags just now. GA MAB
> View attachment 5016811


She's majestic!


----------



## Denverite

@sdkitty I've been thinking about that black Cupid with RG hardware for way too long!! I need to do some research on it. I can't remember if you prefer MAM or MAB's, but is it a lot smaller than a MAB? I'm wondering if it's comparable to a MAM as far as what it holds.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I changed bags just now. GA MAB
> View attachment 5016811


Shelby I wish you could take pics of all my RM bags cuz you would make them look 10x better ha ha I love all your pics  ❤️


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Shelby I wish you could take pics of all my RM bags cuz you would make them look 10x better ha ha I love all your pics  ❤



RM should hire Shelby to do all the photos for the official website.


----------



## sdkitty

Denverite said:


> @sdkitty I've been thinking about that black Cupid with RG hardware for way too long!! I need to do some research on it. I can't remember if you prefer MAM or MAB's, but is it a lot smaller than a MAB? I'm wondering if it's comparable to a MAM as far as what it holds.


I can measure if you like....I don't think its very large but I've seen listings where its descriped as a large bag


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Shelby I wish you could take pics of all my RM bags cuz you would make them look 10x better ha ha I love all your pics  ❤


You take great pictures!!!


----------



## Denverite

sdkitty said:


> I can measure if you like....I don't think its very large but if seen listings where its descriped as a large bag



Was there more than one size do you know? There's got to be threads on here comparing, I'll do some searching. What lining does yours have?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I can measure if you like....I don't think its very large but if seen listings where its descriped as a large bag


It seems close to a MAM to me, with a little additional space but not as wide as a MAB.


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> Was there more than one size do you know? There's got to be threads on here comparing, I'll do some searching. What lining does yours have?


There was a mini as well. Very mini. Crossbody. I think.


----------



## LipglossedX

Denverite said:


> Was there more than one size do you know? There's got to be threads on here comparing, I'll do some searching. What lining does yours have?



There's also a Mini Cupid... it's a lot smaller and doesn't have zippers on the sides so you'll be able to tell  I've always liked the look of them and do want to add one


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> There was a mini as well. Very mini. Crossbody. I think.





LipglossedX said:


> There's also a Mini Cupid... it's a lot smaller and doesn't have zippers on the sides so you'll be able to tell  I've always liked the look of them and do want to add one



Thank you!! I'm trying to branch out and try different styles which is fun and terrifying lol. MAM/MAB/Speedy are my favorite bags of all time, but I've tried some styles lately that I really enjoy like the Matinee and Mini Nikki!


----------



## LipglossedX

Denverite said:


> Thank you!! I'm trying to branch out and try different styles which is fun and terrifying lol. MAM/MAB/Speedy are my favorite bags of all time, but I've tried some styles lately that I really enjoy like the Matinee and Mini Nikki!



I've been trying new styles too! RM has so many. One thing with pre-owned Cupids is look close or ask about the handles because since they are thinner they can show wear faster from use


----------



## Denverite

LipglossedX said:


> I've been trying new styles too! RM has so many. One thing with pre-owned Cupids is look close or ask about the handles because since they are thinner they can show wear faster from use



That's super helpful, thank you!!  And I agree, so many different styles that it doesn't hurt (much) to try lol


----------



## sdkitty

Denverite said:


> Was there more than one size do you know? There's got to be threads on here comparing, I'll do some searching. What lining does yours have?


only one size that I know of....mine both have black and blue dot lining


----------



## sdkitty

Denverite said:


> @sdkitty I've been thinking about that black Cupid with RG hardware for way too long!! I need to do some research on it. I can't remember if you prefer MAM or MAB's, but is it a lot smaller than a MAB? I'm wondering if it's comparable to a MAM as far as what it holds.


measures 10 X  10  and 5 deep


----------



## Denverite

sdkitty said:


> measures 10 X  10  and 5 deep



Thank you!! I was browsing through this massive thread and came across a pic of your wine cupid! 





__





						The Cupid Bag
					

It comes in a regular size and a mini size.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## sdkitty

Denverite said:


> Thank you!! I was browsing through this massive thread and came across a pic of your wine cupid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cupid Bag
> 
> 
> It comes in a regular size and a mini size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


I don't have wine.  I have pink (peach) and black with RG HW


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

sdkitty said:


> please post pics...I'd like the see the proportions



I finally got around to taking a couple pics!


----------



## LipglossedX

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> I finally got around to taking a couple pics!
> 
> View attachment 5017127
> View attachment 5017128



Aww it's so cute!!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> GA MAB
> View attachment 5000618




oooooooooo this is the infamous Glazed Almond "GA" thanks for tagging me @Shelby33


----------



## Shelby33

Black cat MAM


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> oooooooooo this is the infamous Glazed Almond "GA" thanks for tagging me @Shelby33


You're welcome!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Black cat MAM
> View attachment 5017364
> View attachment 5017366


Beautiful Shelby!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Beautiful Shelby!!


Thank you! It lasted for 15 minutes! 
GA MAB in the sun and not. Those are just shadows from the blinds.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you! It lasted for 15 minutes!
> GA MAB in the sun and not. Those are just shadows from the blinds.
> View attachment 5017378
> View attachment 5017379


You are too cute....what's the most bags you have switched up in the course of a day?  I've probably done it 2 times.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> You are too cute....what's the most bags you have switched up in the course of a day?  I've probably done it 2 times.


6......Today started with tomato MAM... BC MAM...


----------



## ShinyW

Antonia said:


> Wine Nikki today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5015049
> View attachment 5015051


What a classic. 
Colour
Look 
Feel 

Love it.


----------



## Antonia

ShinyW said:


> What a classic.
> Colour
> Look
> Feel
> 
> Love it.


Thank you!  It's a great bag...so glad I have one in my collection!


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> I changed bags just now. GA MAB
> View attachment 5016811


I can feel the beautiful texture and structure of this, just from your photo. 
Love your work, Ms Shelby.


----------



## ShinyW

Antonia said:


> Thank you!  It's a great bag...so glad I have one in my collection!


Hard not to wear it all the time, I imagine. 
The eternal trade off; 
So gorgeous, you wear it all the time. 
You wear it all the time, it slowly declines. 

Sigh.


----------



## ShinyW

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Shelby I wish you could take pics of all my RM bags cuz you would make them look 10x better ha ha I love all your pics  ❤


I reckon Ms Shelby is in fact a wizard, with some deep voodoo powers. 
How else to explain Ms Shelby's bags so well looked after. 
And beautifully photographed.


----------



## gwendolen

Hey Ladies! I've seen a few of you say TRR isn't great at customer service and I have to say, I'm shocked at how bad their customer service is.

I received a black MAB I purchased from the site : https://www.therealreal.com/product...minkoff-leather-shoulder-bag-91sjc?position=9

When I received it, I noticed one of the rivets was missing on the bag. So I figured I should reach out to them to let them know the bag was not as described, and I would like to know what my options are. I checked the pictures of the listing carefully - the side of the bag with the rivet missing is not pictured.

Anyway, they said they'd give me a store credit to which I said no thanks, I'd rather repair the bag with a partial refund of your choice. Then they said, ok great, we'll give you a $20 refund to repair it, or, you can return it and we'll pay for shipping and refund you your shipping. Then today, they said, oh no, we meant a $20 credit to the site, and when I said, fine then, this is too complicated, I'll return it, the return they sent says I have to pay for shipping, and the refund amount is less than what I paid. WUT? This is after, oh I don't know, 20 emails back and forth to clarify things because they were so unclear.

Honestly, this is pretty disastrous customer service. I had heard you guys had some issues in the past, and I should have stayed away. Now I'm not sure what my options are. Generally, I just think it's unfair to receive a misrepresented bag, and they're not taking ownership of that.

I'd say stay far far away from TRR. Probably the last time I deal with them myself. 

Thanks for letting me vent! I was so looking forward to this old school black MAB - one of my old wishlist items!


----------



## Antonia

gwendolen said:


> Hey Ladies! I've seen a few of you say TRR isn't great at customer service and I have to say, I'm shocked at how bad their customer service is.
> 
> I received a black MAB I purchased from the site : https://www.therealreal.com/product...minkoff-leather-shoulder-bag-91sjc?position=9
> 
> When I received it, I noticed one of the rivets was missing on the bag. So I figured I should reach out to them to let them know the bag was not as described, and I would like to know what my options are. I checked the pictures of the listing carefully - the side of the bag with the rivet missing is not pictured.
> 
> Anyway, they said they'd give me a store credit to which I said no thanks, I'd rather repair the bag with a partial refund of your choice. Then they said, ok great, we'll give you a $20 refund to repair it, or, you can return it and we'll pay for shipping and refund you your shipping. Then today, they said, oh no, we meant a $20 credit to the site, and when I said, fine then, this is too complicated, I'll return it, the return they sent says I have to pay for shipping, and the refund amount is less than what I paid. WUT? This is after, oh I don't know, 20 emails back and forth to clarify things because they were so unclear.
> 
> Honestly, this is pretty disastrous customer service. I had heard you guys had some issues in the past, and I should have stayed away. Now I'm not sure what my options are. Generally, I just think it's unfair to receive a misrepresented bag, and they're not taking ownership of that.
> 
> I'd say stay far far away from TRR. Probably the last time I deal with them myself.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent! I was so looking forward to this old school black MAB - one of my old wishlist items!


I once had an issue with a bag that was missing a stud on the bottom and I wish I could remember but pretty sure they reimbursed me for everything since the bag was not as described.  They usually don't take handbag returns (which I have no idea why that is!) but if you say you'd like to talk to a manager about getting your shipping refunded, they might just go ahead and ok it.  Let me know if that works.  Good luck!!


----------



## gwendolen

Antonia said:


> I once had an issue with a bag that was missing a stud on the bottom and I wish I could remember but pretty sure they reimbursed me for everything since the bag was not as described.  They usually don't take handbag returns (which I have no idea why that is!) but if you say you'd like to talk to a manager about getting your shipping refunded, they might just go ahead and ok it.  Let me know if that works.  Good luck!!


That's really good advice actually. Thanks! I'm getting absolutely nowhere with this Karl at customer service. LOL


----------



## samfalstaff

gwendolen said:


> That's really good advice actually. Thanks! I'm getting absolutely nowhere with this Karl at customer service. LOL


Lots of us are having trouble with TRR right now. (Well, 2 others including me.) I hope they get their act together. They've usually been pretty good about taking back items that weren't described well. And they refunded the return shipping too. Seems like something went haywire with them about a month ago.


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> I reckon Ms Shelby is in fact a wizard, with some deep voodoo powers.
> How else to explain Ms Shelby's bags so well looked after.
> And beautifully photographed.


I am a wizard at not very much hahaa


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> I can feel the beautiful texture and structure of this, just from your photo.
> Love your work, Ms Shelby.


Thank you Shiny!


----------



## JenJBS

gwendolen said:


> Hey Ladies! I've seen a few of you say TRR isn't great at customer service and I have to say, I'm shocked at how bad their customer service is.
> 
> I received a black MAB I purchased from the site : https://www.therealreal.com/product...minkoff-leather-shoulder-bag-91sjc?position=9
> 
> When I received it, I noticed one of the rivets was missing on the bag. So I figured I should reach out to them to let them know the bag was not as described, and I would like to know what my options are. I checked the pictures of the listing carefully - the side of the bag with the rivet missing is not pictured.
> 
> Anyway, they said they'd give me a store credit to which I said no thanks, I'd rather repair the bag with a partial refund of your choice. Then they said, ok great, we'll give you a $20 refund to repair it, or, you can return it and we'll pay for shipping and refund you your shipping. Then today, they said, oh no, we meant a $20 credit to the site, and when I said, fine then, this is too complicated, I'll return it, the return they sent says I have to pay for shipping, and the refund amount is less than what I paid. WUT? This is after, oh I don't know, 20 emails back and forth to clarify things because they were so unclear.
> 
> Honestly, this is pretty disastrous customer service. I had heard you guys had some issues in the past, and I should have stayed away. Now I'm not sure what my options are. Generally, I just think it's unfair to receive a misrepresented bag, and they're not taking ownership of that.
> 
> I'd say stay far far away from TRR. Probably the last time I deal with them myself.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent! I was so looking forward to this old school black MAB - one of my old wishlist items!



Oh no! So sorry you're having to deal with this problem. Rotten customer service. Hope it works out.


----------



## Shelby33

gwendolen said:


> Hey Ladies! I've seen a few of you say TRR isn't great at customer service and I have to say, I'm shocked at how bad their customer service is.
> 
> I received a black MAB I purchased from the site : https://www.therealreal.com/product...minkoff-leather-shoulder-bag-91sjc?position=9
> 
> When I received it, I noticed one of the rivets was missing on the bag. So I figured I should reach out to them to let them know the bag was not as described, and I would like to know what my options are. I checked the pictures of the listing carefully - the side of the bag with the rivet missing is not pictured.
> 
> Anyway, they said they'd give me a store credit to which I said no thanks, I'd rather repair the bag with a partial refund of your choice. Then they said, ok great, we'll give you a $20 refund to repair it, or, you can return it and we'll pay for shipping and refund you your shipping. Then today, they said, oh no, we meant a $20 credit to the site, and when I said, fine then, this is too complicated, I'll return it, the return they sent says I have to pay for shipping, and the refund amount is less than what I paid. WUT? This is after, oh I don't know, 20 emails back and forth to clarify things because they were so unclear.
> 
> Honestly, this is pretty disastrous customer service. I had heard you guys had some issues in the past, and I should have stayed away. Now I'm not sure what my options are. Generally, I just think it's unfair to receive a misrepresented bag, and they're not taking ownership of that.
> 
> I'd say stay far far away from TRR. Probably the last time I deal with them myself.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent! I was so looking forward to this old school black MAB - one of my old wishlist items!


Can you file a dispute with your credit card Co.?


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Lots of us are having trouble with TRR right now. (Well, 2 others including me.) I hope they get their act together. They've usually been pretty good about taking back items that weren't described well. And they refunded the return shipping too. Seems like something went haywire with them about a month ago.



SAME with Karl. I sent another email today  to the general inbox and was notified the bag finally shipped.


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> SAME with Karl. I sent another email today  to the general inbox and was notified the bag finally shipped.



Glad it finally shipped! I wonder what happened? Must be super chaotic over there right now or something.


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Glad it finally shipped! I wonder what happened? Must be super chaotic over there right now or something.


They use UPS...seems UPS is messing up our RM bag deliveries!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> I am a wizard at not very much hahaa


Well maybe this counts. I have eaten a jar of maraschino cherries every day for like the past month.


----------



## gwendolen

Shelby33 said:


> Can you file a dispute with your credit card Co.?


That's a good idea. I'm kind of over this back and forth with them haha! 


jennalovesbags said:


> SAME with Karl. I sent another email today  to the general inbox and was notified the bag finally shipped.


Yes Karl is the worst! He's so unclear in every single message!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Brown MAB


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Brown MAB


OMG that bag!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Brown MAB



Beautiful!    Off to eat some chocolate after seeing that yummy bag!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!    Off to eat some chocolate after seeing that yummy bag!


Looks like we're all eating lots of chocolate lately @JenJBS !!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Well maybe this counts. I have eaten a jar of maraschino cherries every day for like the past month.


careful with that....someone once told me they are basically painted


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> careful with that....someone once told me they are basically painted



They are soaked and bleached in something for I think months and then completely re-colored/flavored these days.... they do taste good but I did not enjoy learning it is not some special type of cherry. (the original kind were but they are rare)


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Brown MAB



This bag looks really nice!!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> They are soaked and bleached in something for I think months and then completely re-colored/flavored these days.... they do taste good but I did not enjoy learning it is not some special type of cherry. (the original kind were but they are rare)


This is so strange to me....why would they do that to these cherries? Ok, there must be someone who makes a much healthier version.  I'm going to google it!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> This is so strange to me....why would they do that to these cherries? Ok, there must be someone who makes a much healthier version.  I'm going to google it!!



It is super weird. If you find better ones, post the link! They do taste good!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> This is so strange to me....why would they do that to these cherries? Ok, there must be someone who makes a much healthier version.  I'm going to google it!!


I guess they're mostly decorative for cocktails - not for eating a whole jar


----------



## Antonia

https://www.amazon.com/Luxardo-Maraschino-Cherries-418-mL/dp/B00AQB146W/ref=asc_df_B00AQB146W/?tag=&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312177194396&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=3874364078432048938&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9001931&hvtargid=pla-492678928450&ref=&adgrpid=61726420523&th=1
		


Here you go ladies....just read the over 5,000+ positive reviews!  Yea, it might cost more but just buy less Rebecca Minkoff bags....lol!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Luxardo-Maraschino-Cherries-418-mL/dp/B00AQB146W/ref=asc_df_B00AQB146W/?tag=&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312177194396&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=3874364078432048938&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9001931&hvtargid=pla-492678928450&ref=&adgrpid=61726420523&th=1
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go ladies....just read the over 5,000+ positive reviews!  Yea, it might cost more but just buy less Rebecca Minkoff bags....lol!



I think there may be cheaper ones, but reviews are a little mixed: https://www.amazon.com/Tillen-Farms...b5e46&pd_rd_wg=zr022&pd_rd_i=B004X7BTPG&psc=1

ETA: Someone by a Trader Joe's should check there!

ETA #2: Trader Joe's does have some for cheap just FYI.


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> I think there may be cheaper ones, but reviews are a little mixed: https://www.amazon.com/Tillen-Farms...b5e46&pd_rd_wg=zr022&pd_rd_i=B004X7BTPG&psc=1
> 
> ETA: Someone by a Trader Joe's should check there!


There's 28 cherries in this jar and 50 in the more expensive one just an FYI....


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> There's 28 cherries in this jar and 50 in the more expensive one just an FYI....



Good to know! Even this brand the bigger jar is pricier so it must just cost more to make them.


----------



## samfalstaff

gwendolen said:


> That's a good idea. I'm kind of over this back and forth with them haha!
> 
> Yes Karl is the worst! He's so unclear in every single message!


I got Harold as my customer rep. Maybe they're related.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> careful with that....someone once told me they are basically painted


OK what do I replace it with?


----------



## Shelby33

I think with the cherries it's the red dye that can cause problems with sensitive individuals. Also high fructose corn syrup isn't good for you. 
I'll just go back to chocolate...


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I think with the cherries it's the red dye that can cause problems with sensitive individuals. Also high fructose corn syrup isn't good for you.
> I'll just go back to chocolate...



I think it is just if it has the questionable ingredients in it, but they seem to vary some. Chocolate is always good though!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I think with the cherries it's the red dye that can cause problems with sensitive individuals. Also high fructose corn syrup isn't good for you.
> I'll just go back to chocolate...


Yes, Gharideli (spelling?) is my favorite and I get the 72 % (lots of antioxidants!)


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Already getting less stiff! I need ideas on getting this bag broken in lol besides wearing it . So far ❤ this bag! Will never part with it!!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Already getting less stiff! I need ideas on getting this bag broken in lol besides wearing it . So far ❤ this bag! Will never part with it!!


I love seeing pics of this bag...the leather is amazing!!!  Maybe do what Shelby said with the Nikki..put heavy jars or cans in it and hang it up on something that won't make the handles wonky...so not a skinny door knob but something wider.


----------



## Antonia

Envy Nikki....


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Envy Nikki....
> View attachment 5020095
> View attachment 5020096
> View attachment 5020097


Looks great on you and goes so well with your dress!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Looks great on you and goes so well with your dress!


Thank you Carrie!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Envy Nikki....
> View attachment 5020095
> View attachment 5020096
> View attachment 5020097



What a beautiful green!! Your whole outfit looks great!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> OK what do I replace it with?


@Antonia posted something above for a healthier version


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> What a beautiful green!! Your whole outfit looks great!


Aww thanks @LipglossedX !  I bought this dress recently from Zara and now I had the perfect bag to wear with it!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Envy Nikki....
> View attachment 5020095
> View attachment 5020096
> View attachment 5020097


Very cute! Especially the bag and shoes!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Very cute! Especially the bag and shoes!


Thank you so much @samfalstaff !


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Envy Nikki....
> View attachment 5020095
> View attachment 5020096
> View attachment 5020097


You got it!!! Isn't it beautiful!! I was thinking last night I forgot to ask you about it because I was so busy talking about ME lol! Sorry


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Aww thanks @LipglossedX !  I bought this dress recently from Zara and now I had the perfect bag to wear with it!


perfect with that dress and I like that shade of green


----------



## Shelby33

I washed this last night. It's the one I got on PM for 10.00. Washed it in cold and threw it in the dryer with a bunch of towels, there were a lot of little marks on it that bugged me. This is pebbled cow which I don't mind washing, but would never do it with any other leather. 



The truer color is the first picture. I don't know why the handle looks so dark because it's actually pretty faded.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I washed this last night. It's the one I got on PM for 10.00. Washed it in cold and threw it in the dryer with a bunch of towels, there were a lot of little marks on it that bugged me. This is pebbled cow which I don't mind washing, but would never do it with any other leather.
> View attachment 5020370
> View attachment 5020372
> 
> The truer color is the first picture. I don't know why the handle looks so dark because it's actually pretty faded.



Is this the same as Antonia's? (maybe lighter?) It's beautiful and $10 - wow!!  I, too, am joining the Green Nikki Club soon but different shade.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Is this the same as Antonia's? (maybe lighter?) It's beautiful and $10 - wow!!  I, too, am joining the Green Nikki Club soon but different shade.


No Antonia's Nikki is envy, I have it in a Matinee and it's beautiful. I don't have any idea what color this is. It has grey and white striped lining and some of the bags with that leather were colors made specifically for gilt group which was an online retailer. So I really don't know if it's one of those, or a color that was in production.
What are YOU getting!?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> You got it!!! Isn't it beautiful!! I was thinking last night I forgot to ask you about it because I was so busy talking about ME lol! Sorry


No worries at all Shelby!!   Thank you, I love it!!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> perfect with that dress and I like that shade of green


Thank you @sdkitty !


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I washed this last night. It's the one I got on PM for 10.00. Washed it in cold and threw it in the dryer with a bunch of towels, there were a lot of little marks on it that bugged me. This is pebbled cow which I don't mind washing, but would never do it with any other leather.
> View attachment 5020370
> View attachment 5020372
> 
> The truer color is the first picture. I don't know why the handle looks so dark because it's actually pretty faded.


So gorgeous and only $10!!  Unbelievable!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> So gorgeous and only $10!!  Unbelievable!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> No Antonia's Nikki is envy, I have it in a Matinee and it's beautiful. I don't have any idea what color this is. It has grey and white striped lining and some of the bags with that leather were colors made specifically for gilt group which was an online retailer. So I really don't know if it's one of those, or a color that was in production.
> What are YOU getting!?



Whatever color it is - it's beautiful! I was looking at the different greens she's made yesterday and there are so many good ones! I bought @Jeepgurl76 's Forest Nikki which I had been thinking about since she listed it!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Whatever color it is - it's beautiful! I was looking at the different greens she's made yesterday and there are so many good ones! I bought @Jeepgurl76 's Forest Nikki which I had been thinking about since she listed it!


Oh I know what bag you're talking about!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I washed this last night. It's the one I got on PM for 10.00. Washed it in cold and threw it in the dryer with a bunch of towels, there were a lot of little marks on it that bugged me. This is pebbled cow which I don't mind washing, but would never do it with any other leather.
> View attachment 5020370
> View attachment 5020372
> 
> The truer color is the first picture. I don't know why the handle looks so dark because it's actually pretty faded.


amazing


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Whatever color it is - it's beautiful! I was looking at the different greens she's made yesterday and there are so many good ones! I bought @Jeepgurl76 's Forest Nikki which I had been thinking about since she listed it!


That's a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## anthrosphere

Today was a beautiful day so I took my pup out for a walk at a local outdoor mall.


----------



## Antonia

anthrosphere said:


> Today was a beautiful day so I took my pup out for a walk at a local outdoor mall.
> 
> View attachment 5020612


BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## starrynite_87

Date night with my MAC


----------



## anthrosphere

Antonia said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!


Thank you!! 


starrynite_87 said:


> Date night with my MAC



Gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> What a beautiful green!! Your whole outfit looks great!


Her outfits always look great! We get to enjoy them on the Post Your OOTD Thread! 



Shelby33 said:


> I washed this last night. It's the one I got on PM for 10.00. Washed it in cold and threw it in the dryer with a bunch of towels, there were a lot of little marks on it that bugged me. This is pebbled cow which I don't mind washing, but would never do it with any other leather.
> View attachment 5020370
> View attachment 5020372
> 
> The truer color is the first picture. I don't know why the handle looks so dark because it's actually pretty faded.


This color is fabulous!     



LipglossedX said:


> Whatever color it is - it's beautiful! I was looking at the different greens she's made yesterday and there are so many good ones! I bought @Jeepgurl76 's Forest Nikki which I had been thinking about since she listed it!



I agree about RM greens! 
Congratulations!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Her outfits always look great! We get to enjoy them on the Post Your OOTD Thread!
> 
> 
> This color is fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about RM greens!
> Congratulations!


Awww, thanks @JenJBS , you always say the nicest things!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Awww, thanks @JenJBS , you always say the nicest things!!



 You're welcome.


----------



## shesnochill

Denverite said:


> Definitely more MAB size! Here it is compared to black cat MAB, black w/ patent trim MAM and wine Nikki. I really like the outside pocket like the MAB/MAMs and it's an easy shoulder bag!
> 
> View attachment 4837642
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837643
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837644
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837645
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837646




Wow! The MA Hobo is huge. Haha


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I washed this last night. It's the one I got on PM for 10.00. Washed it in cold and threw it in the dryer with a bunch of towels, there were a lot of little marks on it that bugged me. This is pebbled cow which I don't mind washing, but would never do it with any other leather.
> View attachment 5020370
> View attachment 5020372
> 
> The truer color is the first picture. I don't know why the handle looks so dark because it's actually pretty faded.




Jesus @Shelby33 can we start a bag cleaning business together lmao


----------



## shesnochill

Leaving the office tonight with Black Cat MAB!


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> Today was a beautiful day so I took my pup out for a walk at a local outdoor mall.
> 
> View attachment 5020612


I love that bag and your dress!


----------



## Shelby33

Noir Nikki on the now smashed cement bench.


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Leaving the office tonight with Black Cat MAB!
> 
> View attachment 5021067


Love it!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Noir Nikki on the now smashed cement bench.
> View attachment 5021114
> View attachment 5021115


YIKES!!  Windstorm??  Bag looks beautiful!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> YIKES!!  Windstorm??  Bag looks beautiful!!


Yep. FREAK windstorm. The neighbors tree came crashing thru all our trees!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Noir Nikki on the now smashed cement bench.
> View attachment 5021114
> View attachment 5021115




Bag look comfy amongst the mess!


----------



## shesnochill

At the optometrist with Black Cat MAB!


----------



## LipglossedX

shesnochill said:


> At the optometrist with Black Cat MAB!
> 
> View attachment 5021728
> View attachment 5021729



 Oh wow this one is pretty!


----------



## shesnochill

LipglossedX said:


> Oh wow this one is pretty!




It grew on me overnight! Upon arrival, I wasn’t a fan. But the leather on this one is so squishy! And the handles are too. Fun to pet hehe


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> It grew on me overnight! Upon arrival, I wasn’t a fan. But the leather on this one is so squishy! And the handles are too. Fun to pet hehe


I love that about this bag-the handles aren't hard! Plus the leather..


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I love that about this bag-the handles aren't hard! Plus the leather..




Right Shelby?! They’re squishy handles — unlike the usual.

I thought I wouldn’t be keeping this one. But after less than 24 hrs, I think I will.

Btw, does your Black Cat MAM have a Made In tag?


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Right Shelby?! They’re squishy handles — unlike the usual.
> 
> I thought I wouldn’t be keeping this one. But after less than 24 hrs, I think I will.
> 
> Btw, does your Black Cat MAM have a Made In tag?


I will check as soon as the two year old terror stops.... Doing stuff... Original lining ws blue and white and I think it has the card slot on the zippered interior pocket.


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Right Shelby?! They’re squishy handles — unlike the usual.
> 
> I thought I wouldn’t be keeping this one. But after less than 24 hrs, I think I will.
> 
> Btw, does your Black Cat MAM have a Made In tag?


Yes, made in China.


----------



## JenJBS

shesnochill said:


> At the optometrist with Black Cat MAB!
> 
> View attachment 5021728
> View attachment 5021729



Gorgeous!      Congratulations!


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> At the optometrist with Black Cat MAB!
> 
> View attachment 5021728
> View attachment 5021729


No this one I'd swap my SW MAB for!!


----------



## Shelby33

Emerald MAM


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> No this one I'd swap my SW MAB for!!


really?  because of the leather or because of the pink trim?


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Emerald MAM
> View attachment 5022201



Emerald is so pretty!! Your photos really do remind me of pets lounging around


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> really?  because of the leather or because of the pink trim?


Because I have 2 black SW MABs lol


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Because I have 2 black SW MABs lol





Antonia said:


> No this one I'd swap my SW MAB for!!




You know that was exactly my thought too!

Upon arrival, I wasn’t a big fan!

Then I played around with a few outfits and kept petting it! Lol!

If I ever part with it — you’re on my speed dial!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Emerald MAM
> View attachment 5022201




What a pic...


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Because I have 2 black SW MABs lol


lucky you.....I personally would not be comfortable with that.....cause one is going to be neglected I'd think.  but I'm different that way.


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> You know that was exactly my thought too!
> 
> Upon arrival, I wasn’t a big fan!
> 
> Then I played around with a few outfits and kept petting it! Lol!
> 
> If I ever part with it — you’re on my speed dial!


LOL, sounds like a plan!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Because I have 2 black SW MABs lol


But don't they have different HW?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> But don't they have different HW?


No, one has paisley and the other has FDL, both brass HW.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> No, one has paisley and the other has FDL, both brass HW.


Well different linings, so they ARE different!


----------



## Shelby33

SW Espresso MAM


----------



## jane

My emerald MAM is wearing a pretty gold chain today.


----------



## samfalstaff

jane said:


> My emerald MAM is wearing a pretty gold chain today.
> 
> View attachment 5023805


Wow! Love the glow on this!


----------



## Shelby33

jane said:


> My emerald MAM is wearing a pretty gold chain today.
> 
> View attachment 5023805


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Shelby33

Cranberry Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

Wait I might use my Dream bag


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Wait I might use my Dream bag
> View attachment 5024206
> View attachment 5024216


resembles Cupid....pretty


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Wait I might use my Dream bag
> View attachment 5024206
> View attachment 5024216



Your cranberry Nikki and this one are both stunning!   Can't go wrong either way!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Your cranberry Nikki and this one are both stunning!   Can't go wrong either way!


Thank you! I am testing out the Dream bag for another TPFer and so far it's very comfortable!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> resembles Cupid....pretty


You're right, didn't even notice that!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Cranberry Nikki
> View attachment 5024177
> View attachment 5024178


Beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Wait I might use my Dream bag
> View attachment 5024206
> View attachment 5024216


Is that the name of the bag? I really like how you are now including thumbnail shots of the leather!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Wait I might use my Dream bag
> View attachment 5024206
> View attachment 5024216



Don't think I've seen this one of yours! Pretty!


----------



## Denverite

sdkitty said:


> resembles Cupid....pretty





Shelby33 said:


> Thank you! I am testing out the Dream bag for another TPFer and so far it's very comfortable!



The Dream bag really does resemble the Cupid!!

Also I’m so glad it’s been comfortable!!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> The Dream bag really does resemble the Cupid!!
> 
> Also I’m so glad it’s been comfortable!!


Was comfortable all day, never felt heavy even with lots of stuff in it!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Don't think I've seen this one of yours! Pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Is that the name of the bag? I really like how you are now including thumbnail shots of the leather!


Thanks! And yes that's the name of the bag!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful!


It's better than my wine Nikki!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> SW Espresso MAM
> View attachment 5023210
> View attachment 5023213






jane said:


> My emerald MAM is wearing a pretty gold chain today.
> 
> View attachment 5023805




I need chains for my bags!!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Wait I might use my Dream bag
> View attachment 5024206
> View attachment 5024216




Love the closeup on this!!


----------



## shesnochill

On our way to work this morning..

Black Cat MAB


----------



## shesnochill

@Shelby33 you’re the inspo for the close up photos hehe


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> I need chains for my bags!!


Do you have any MACs you dont use? You can use some of that chain to make one.


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Love the closeup on this!!


Thanks Anna!


----------



## jane

shesnochill said:


> I need chains for my bags!!



I got mine from https://dressupyourpurse.com/collections/chains-extenders-and-clips

They have so many cute things!!


----------



## Shelby33

Emerald MAM. I'll NEVER let this go. I used it while we were buying the house and on the drive from MA to VT when we got the keys and saw the house in person for the first time. I think it's good luck. 
 This sounds like I departed reality for a bit.
I love how the flap is a bit lighter than the rest of the bag.


----------



## Shelby33

jane said:


> I got mine from https://dressupyourpurse.com/collections/chains-extenders-and-clips
> 
> They have so many cute things!!


This is great! I love the rainbow chain!


----------



## Antonia

jane said:


> I got mine from https://dressupyourpurse.com/collections/chains-extenders-and-clips
> 
> They have so many cute things!!


Oh wow, I recently discovered them on Etsy...didn't know they had their own website!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Emerald MAM. I'll NEVER let this go. I used it while we were buying the house and on the drive from MA to VT when we got the keys and saw the house in person for the first time. I think it's good luck.
> This sounds like I departed reality for a bit.
> I love how the flap is a bit lighter than the rest of the bag.
> View attachment 5025300


Love this story and YES, it's a good luck charm!!  Perfect bag for today!!


----------



## jane

Shelby33 said:


> Emerald MAM. I'll NEVER let this go. I used it while we were buying the house and on the drive from MA to VT when we got the keys and saw the house in person for the first time. I think it's good luck.
> This sounds like I departed reality for a bit.
> I love how the flap is a bit lighter than the rest of the bag.



Twinning today!


----------



## LipglossedX

Happy St. Patty's/St. Paddy's Day! Forest Nikki at the grocery store this morning.. one kind of blurry one getting hit with some light and one more outside. It is nice but cloudy outside today.


----------



## shesnochill

At work today. Spending some time on TPF after a 11am – 2pm meeting.


----------



## JenJBS

shesnochill said:


> At work today. Spending some time on TPF after a 11am – 2pm meeting.
> 
> View attachment 5026004



Ugh...  No meeting should last three hours...  No wonder you needed TPF time. Beautiful bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Emerald MAM. I'll NEVER let this go. I used it while we were buying the house and on the drive from MA to VT when we got the keys and saw the house in person for the first time. I think it's good luck.
> This sounds like I departed reality for a bit.
> I love how the flap is a bit lighter than the rest of the bag.
> View attachment 5025300


This is beautiful! Wish mine looked like this!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Ugh...  No meeting should last three hours...  No wonder you needed TPF time. Beautiful bag!


No meeting should go through lunch! Nobody wants to watch each other eat!
Edit: Oops, meant to tag Anna on that one!


----------



## shesnochill

A lot going on........ I’m practically making minimum wage after all the hours I put in overtime.


----------



## JenJBS

Wore this yesterday. It's the third time in a few days that something I've posted didn't actually post, but stayed a draft... Anyone else having that issue? The only bag in my collection that I would even consider wearing on St. Patrick's Day...


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Wore this yesterday. It's the third time in a few days that something I've posted didn't actually post, but stayed a draft... Anyone else having that issue? The only bag in my collection that I would even consider wearing on St. Patrick's Day...
> 
> View attachment 5026284


It's beautiful!   Also was your bday yesterday??   I remember you saying something about that in a previous thread.  If so,  happy belated birthday!!!


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm using my glazed espresso MAB with strap and Minkette charm


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> It's beautiful!   Also was your bday yesterday??   I remember you saying something about that in a previous thread.  If so,  happy belated birthday!!!



Thank you, Antonia!    Birthday is today. Didn't quite make being a St. Patty's baby. I like my grandpa's birthday philosophy. 'You're one day older, and it's worth celebrating.' He loved cake.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Antonia!   Birthday is today. Didn't quite make being a St. Patty's baby. I like my grandpa's birthday philosophy. 'You're one day older, and it's worth celebrating.' He loved cake.


Ohhh well Happy Birthday!!   Well then, buy the bag and eat the birthday cake!!


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Antonia!    Birthday is today. Didn't quite make being a St. Patty's baby. I like my grandpa's birthday philosophy. 'You're one day older, and it's worth celebrating.' He loved cake.


Happy Birthday


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> Happy Birthday



Thank you!


----------



## dolali

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Antonia!    Birthday is today. Didn't quite make being a St. Patty's baby. I like my grandpa's birthday philosophy. 'You're one day older, and it's worth celebrating.' He loved cake.



Happy, happy Birthday!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Ohhh well Happy Birthday!!   Well then, buy the bag and eat the birthday cake!!



Thanks! I do have a new Birthday Bag that arrived yesterday, and I'm carrying today. I'll get pics and post in the Thread for our Non-RM Bags.


----------



## JenJBS

dolali said:


> Happy, happy Birthday!



Thank you!


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Antonia!   Birthday is today. Didn't quite make being a St. Patty's baby. I like my grandpa's birthday philosophy. 'You're one day older, and it's worth celebrating.' He loved cake.



Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> This is beautiful! Wish mine looked like this!


I don't think it was ever used when I got it!


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Happy Birthday!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Skittle

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Antonia!    Birthday is today. Didn't quite make being a St. Patty's baby. I like my grandpa's birthday philosophy. 'You're one day older, and it's worth celebrating.' He loved cake.



Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Antonia!    Birthday is today. Didn't quite make being a St. Patty's baby. I like my grandpa's birthday philosophy. 'You're one day older, and it's worth celebrating.' He loved cake.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5026841



Thank you, Shelby!


----------



## Shelby33

Wine MAM


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Shelby!


Have a great day!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using my glazed espresso MAB with strap and Minkette charm
> View attachment 5026675
> View attachment 5026676


Perfect with the beautiful boots!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Skittle said:


> Happy Birthday!!!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Have a great day!!



About to go get my first vaccine shot, so it will be a great day!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5026841


Now THOSE are some flowers!!!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> About to go get my first vaccine shot, so it will be a great day!


Good luck Jen...let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Now THOSE are some flowers!!!


That rose is called Veilchenblau, no thorns, and gorgeous and I'm getting another one! Maybe!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Wine MAM
> View attachment 5026842
> View attachment 5026843
> View attachment 5026844


OMG, this bag.....what can I say??  It's beyond stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     Congrats!!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Wine MAM
> View attachment 5026842
> View attachment 5026843
> View attachment 5026844



Wow! Red stunner!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Wow! Red stunner!!


It is! I swear it looks brand new!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG, this bag.....what can I say??  It's beyond stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     Congrats!!!!


Thanks! I love it so much


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using my glazed espresso MAB with strap and Minkette charm
> View attachment 5026675
> View attachment 5026676




Love love love your outfit!!


----------



## shesnochill

On our way to work.. Happy Thursday!


----------



## shesnochill

At work..


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Good luck Jen...let us know how it goes!!



Went great. VA had the clinic well organized. Really smooth process. Very slight soreness right where the shot was, but otherwise no symptoms yet. 

Plan to wait at least 15 minutes after the shot before they let you leave. Family and coworkers have also mentioned this. They put it in the shoulder, not arm. Luckily I wore a loose sleeve shirt. Next time it will be a tanktop with a cardigan over it, so I can just take the cardigan off for a minute for the shot.


----------



## Denverite

JenJBS said:


> Went great. VA had the clinic well organized. Really smooth process. Very slight soreness right where the shot was, but otherwise no symptoms yet.
> 
> Plan to wait at least 15 minutes after the shot before they let you leave. Family and coworkers have also mentioned this. They put it in the shoulder, not arm. Luckily I wore a loose sleeve shirt. Next time it will be a tanktop with a cardigan over it, so I can just take the cardigan off for a minute for the shot.



Happy birthday and vaccine day! Glad the process was smooth!!

I got mine yesterday and the process was easy peasy. I felt fine until the evening (aside from a sore arm) and then got the worst chills and had a fever all night. Fever is finally gone though and now I’m just super tired.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Went great. VA had the clinic well organized. Really smooth process. Very slight soreness right where the shot was, but otherwise no symptoms yet.
> 
> Plan to wait at least 15 minutes after the shot before they let you leave. Family and coworkers have also mentioned this. They put it in the shoulder, not arm. Luckily I wore a loose sleeve shirt. Next time it will be a tanktop with a cardigan over it, so I can just take the cardigan off for a minute for the shot.


Don't take any advil.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Don't take any advil.



Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> Happy birthday and vaccine day! Glad the process was smooth!!
> 
> I got mine yesterday and the process was easy peasy. I felt fine until the evening (aside from a sore arm) and then got the worst chills and had a fever all night. Fever is finally gone though and now I’m just super tired.


My mom felt lousy after her second shot, My dad was fine. Women tend to have a more robust immune system so react more. Hopefully by tomorrow you'll be feeling much better!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Thanks for the warning.


It interferes with inflammation that the shot is meant to cause but Tylenol is fine.


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> My mom felt lousy after her second shot, My dad was fine. Women tend to have a more robust immune system so react more. Hopefully by tomorrow you'll be feeling much better!



Ooh that's interesting! I got the J&J shot so this was my only one. I took Tylenol this morning and that seemed to help a lot!


----------



## laurenrr

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Antonia!    Birthday is today. Didn't quite make being a St. Patty's baby. I like my grandpa's birthday philosophy. 'You're one day older, and it's worth celebrating.' He loved cake.


Happy bday @JenJBS- mine is today too!!


----------



## laurenrr

Denverite said:


> Happy birthday and vaccine day! Glad the process was smooth!!
> 
> I got mine yesterday and the process was easy peasy. I felt fine until the evening (aside from a sore arm) and then got the worst chills and had a fever all night. Fever is finally gone though and now I’m just super tired.


Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Happy bday @JenJBS- mine is today too!!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5027052


Thanks and those flowers are


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Love love love your outfit!!


Awww, thanks Anna!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It interferes with inflammation that the shot is meant to cause but Tylenol is fine.


This is so good to know!  I feel like we kinda have a Doctor in the house with you here!!


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> Happy bday @JenJBS- mine is today too!!


OMG you too??!!!  WOW-Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> At work..
> 
> View attachment 5027013
> View attachment 5027014


The bag looks great on you Anna!!


----------



## Skittle

laurenrr said:


> Happy bday @JenJBS- mine is today too!!



Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> This is so good to know!  I feel like we kinda have a Doctor in the house with you here!!


No I'm just a geek. But when your immune system makes antibodies it's called "controlled inflammation" and you don't want to interfere with it. 
If you get a high fever and Tylenol won't bring it down it's not the end of the world to take Advil though.


----------



## Denverite

laurenrr said:


> Happy bday @JenJBS- mine is today too!!



Happy, happy birthday!!


----------



## JenJBS

laurenrr said:


> Happy bday @JenJBS- mine is today too!!



Thank you! 
Happy Birthday!


----------



## JenJBS

Denverite said:


> Happy birthday and vaccine day! Glad the process was smooth!!
> 
> I got mine yesterday and the process was easy peasy. I felt fine until the evening (aside from a sore arm) and then got the worst chills and had a fever all night. Fever is finally gone though and now I’m just super tired.



Thank you!   Sorry for the miserable evening and night.  Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!


Happy birthday! I hope you have a good one!


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> Happy birthday and vaccine day! Glad the process was smooth!!
> 
> I got mine yesterday and the process was easy peasy. I felt fine until the evening (aside from a sore arm) and then got the worst chills and had a fever all night. Fever is finally gone though and now I’m just super tired.


Was this after the first or second shot?


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> OMG you too??!!!  WOW-Happy Birthday!!!


Wait, is it your birthday too?


----------



## samfalstaff

laurenrr said:


> Happy bday @JenJBS- mine is today too!!


Happy birthday...I think! Having trouble following the thread...


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Wait, is it your birthday too?


I think this was meant for @laurenrr !!


----------



## LipglossedX

laurenrr said:


> Happy bday @JenJBS- mine is today too!!



Little late but... Happy Birthday to you too!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I think this was meant for @laurenrr !!


Yes, it was! I got confused!


----------



## laurenrr

Antonia said:


> I think this was meant for @laurenrr !!


Lol i will share my special day with all of you!


----------



## Denverite

samfalstaff said:


> Was this after the first or second shot?



I got the J&J one so it was just the one. I'm still feeling exhausted but thankfully everything else is gone!


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> I got the J&J one so it was just the one. I'm still feeling exhausted but thankfully everything else is gone!


That's good to hear! I'm getting my second shot (pfizer) tomorrow and a teeny tiny part of me is feeling anxious about the immune response. The other part of me is just so happy and grateful I was able to get the vaccine!


----------



## Denverite

samfalstaff said:


> That's good to hear! I'm getting my second shot (pfizer) tomorrow and a teeny tiny part of me is feeling anxious about the immune response. The other part of me is just so happy and grateful I was able to get the vaccine!



I totally get that! I was anxious too and also so relieved to have been able to get it. I felt totally fine for about 5 hours after and then everything started with the chills. Fingers crossed you won't have any side effects!


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> I totally get that! I was anxious too and also so relieved to have been able to get it. I felt totally fine for about 5 hours after and then everything started with the chills. Fingers crossed you won't have any side effects!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> That's good to hear! I'm getting my second shot (pfizer) tomorrow and a teeny tiny part of me is feeling anxious about the immune response. The other part of me is just so happy and grateful I was able to get the vaccine!


My mom had a headache, chills, and tired, sore arm. It lasted one day and the next day she was very tired. Then she was fine. 
It's just means your immune system is doing it's work. I know a lot of women who were totally fine after the second shot. Every MAN I know was absolutely fine after the second shot lol. Figures.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> My mom had a headache, chills, and tired, sore arm. It lasted one day and the next day she was very tired. Then she was fine.
> It's just means your immune system is doing it's work. I know a lot of women who were totally fine after the second shot. Every MAN I know was absolutely fine after the second shot lol. Figures.


My mom said she woke up in the middle of the night with chills and a fever. Although, my cousin who is male had the fever/chills response. He works in the hospital so you'd figure his immune system would be like He-man.


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Happy birthday! I hope you have a good one!



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> My mom said she woke up in the middle of the night with chills and a fever. Although, my cousin who is male had the fever/chills response. He works in the hospital so you'd figure his immune system would be like He-man.


You just never know!


----------



## Shelby33

Wine MAM 



In comparisons with other wines, with cranberry thrown in


With cranberry


With wine MAC, the most purply wine I have


This is the most "red" wine I have, the MAM, it really pops!


----------



## sdkitty

Denverite said:


> I totally get that! I was anxious too and also so relieved to have been able to get it. I felt totally fine for about 5 hours after and then everything started with the chills. Fingers crossed you won't have any side effects!


I had the first dose - moderna - and had side effects the second day.  low grade fever, low energy.  I'm getting the second dose today and expecting to feel unwell, since the second one is the one they say gives side effects.  but I'm glad to get it.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I had the first dose - moderna - and had side effects the second day.  low grade fever, low energy.  I'm getting the second dose today and expecting to feel unwell, since the second one is the one they say gives side effects.  but I'm glad to get it.


Take care of yourself and hopefully the side effects won't be that bad!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I had the first dose - moderna - and had side effects the second day.  low grade fever, low energy.  I'm getting the second dose today and expecting to feel unwell, since the second one is the one they say gives side effects.  but I'm glad to get it.


I want the Moderna but I'll take what I can get!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I want the Moderna but I'll take what I can get!


seems from what I heard (and from my and my DH's experience) the Pfizer has less side effects.  do you think moderna is more effective?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Take care of yourself and hopefully the side effects won't be that bad!


thank you
I rarely get sick but when I do, I'm pretty good at taking it easy


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> seems from what I heard (and from my and my DH's experience) the Pfizer has less side effects.  do you think moderna is more effective?


I liked the studies better but they're all effective and I wouldn't hesitate to get whatever they give me. Also I can't remember the details of why I liked moderna because I read too many studies


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Wine MAM
> View attachment 5027887
> View attachment 5027888
> 
> In comparisons with other wines, with cranberry thrown in
> View attachment 5027890
> 
> With cranberry
> View attachment 5027899
> 
> With wine MAC, the most purply wine I have
> View attachment 5027902
> 
> This is the most "red" wine I have, the MAM, it really pops!



Red Hot bags!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Wine MAM
> View attachment 5027887
> View attachment 5027888
> 
> In comparisons with other wines, with cranberry thrown in
> View attachment 5027890
> 
> With cranberry
> View attachment 5027899
> 
> With wine MAC, the most purply wine I have
> View attachment 5027902
> 
> This is the most "red" wine I have, the MAM, it really pops!



So dreamy!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I want the Moderna but I'll take what I can get!



I got the Moderna yesterday. So far the only side effect is a sore shoulder where they gave me the shot.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> I got the Moderna yesterday. So far the only side effect is a sore shoulder where they gave me the shot.


That's great!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Shelby33 said:


> Wine MAM
> View attachment 5027887
> View attachment 5027888
> 
> In comparisons with other wines, with cranberry thrown in
> View attachment 5027890
> 
> With cranberry
> View attachment 5027899
> 
> With wine MAC, the most purply wine I have
> View attachment 5027902
> 
> This is the most "red" wine I have, the MAM, it really pops!


Such a juicy red!  I love it!


----------



## Shelby33

J9MKlover said:


> Such a juicy red!  I love it!


Thank you! It's VERY red!!


----------



## dolali

Shelby33 said:


> I want the Moderna but I'll take what I can get!





JenJBS said:


> I got the Moderna yesterday. So far the only side effect is a sore shoulder where they gave me the shot.



I got Moderna, first shot in January, second in February. No side effects at all except a sore arm (it did hurt quite a bit, like someone had punched me in the arm... but nothing like some Tylenol could not help!)

I was so fortunate. I hope everyone here can get it soon without any side effects  

To stay on topic: Made in NY Black MAM with Rose Gold HW


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Wine MAM
> View attachment 5027887
> View attachment 5027888
> 
> In comparisons with other wines, with cranberry thrown in
> View attachment 5027890
> 
> With cranberry
> View attachment 5027899
> 
> With wine MAC, the most purply wine I have
> View attachment 5027902
> 
> This is the most "red" wine I have, the MAM, it really pops!


It looks like they're giving each other the eye.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I had the first dose - moderna - and had side effects the second day.  low grade fever, low energy.  I'm getting the second dose today and expecting to feel unwell, since the second one is the one they say gives side effects.  but I'm glad to get it.


I hope all goes well for you! Got my second dose of the pfizer about 5 hours ago and feeling less than energetic. (I fell asleep while my kid read to me!)


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> I got the Moderna yesterday. So far the only side effect is a sore shoulder where they gave me the shot.


Good to hear!


----------



## samfalstaff

Switched to my stonewash MAM after the rain cleared up.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Wine MAM
> View attachment 5027887
> View attachment 5027888
> 
> In comparisons with other wines, with cranberry thrown in
> View attachment 5027890
> 
> With cranberry
> View attachment 5027899
> 
> With wine MAC, the most purply wine I have
> View attachment 5027902
> 
> This is the most "red" wine I have, the MAM, it really pops!


Whoa,  how did I miss this post?!?!    Holy smokes,  these are beautiful!!!    That Mam is so red!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Whoa,  how did I miss this post?!?!    Holy smokes,  these are beautiful!!!    That Mam is so red!!!!!


It is! I love it, it will be great for any season! I think it's the reddest bag I ever had


----------



## Shelby33

dolali said:


> I got Moderna, first shot in January, second in February. No side effects at all except a sore arm (it did hurt quite a bit, like someone had punched me in the arm... but nothing like some Tylenol could not help!)
> 
> I was so fortunate. I hope everyone here can get it soon without any side effects
> 
> To stay on topic: Made in NY Black MAM with Rose Gold HW
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028758


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Denverite

sdkitty said:


> I had the first dose - moderna - and had side effects the second day.  low grade fever, low energy.  I'm getting the second dose today and expecting to feel unwell, since the second one is the one they say gives side effects.  but I'm glad to get it.



Hope you're doing ok!! 



dolali said:


> I got Moderna, first shot in January, second in February. No side effects at all except a sore arm (it did hurt quite a bit, like someone had punched me in the arm... but nothing like some Tylenol could not help!)
> 
> I was so fortunate. I hope everyone here can get it soon without any side effects
> 
> To stay on topic: Made in NY Black MAM with Rose Gold HW
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028758



The elusive black MAM with RG!! Please post more pics!!  



samfalstaff said:


> I hope all goes well for you! Got my second dose of the pfizer about 5 hours ago and feeling less than energetic. (I fell asleep while my kid read to me!)



Hope you're feeling a bit better!!! 



samfalstaff said:


> Switched to my stonewash MAM after the rain cleared up.
> View attachment 5028775



I think I need a stonewash MAM with silver hardware, goodness that is beautiful!


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> Wine MAM
> View attachment 5027887
> View attachment 5027888
> 
> In comparisons with other wines, with cranberry thrown in
> View attachment 5027890
> 
> With cranberry
> View attachment 5027899
> 
> With wine MAC, the most purply wine I have
> View attachment 5027902
> 
> This is the most "red" wine I have, the MAM, it really pops!



I love the picture in the sun! It looks so RED and also looks brand new!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> I love the picture in the sun! It looks so RED and also looks brand new!


I don't think it was ever used? Handles are perfect, tassels are perfect, and it's breaking in now. It slouches more than it did the first day. I'm really happy with it!


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> Hope you're doing ok!!
> 
> 
> 
> The elusive black MAM with RG!! Please post more pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're feeling a bit better!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need a stonewash MAM with silver hardware, goodness that is beautiful!


Thanks! Yes, this came from @Antonia in perfect condition!


----------



## sdkitty

Denverite said:


> Hope you're doing ok!!
> 
> 
> 
> The elusive black MAM with RG!! Please post more pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're feeling a bit better!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need a stonewash MAM with silver hardware, goodness that is beautiful!


so far, so good


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I don't think it was ever used? Handles are perfect, tassels are perfect, and it's breaking in now. It slouches more than it did the first day. I'm really happy with it!


I *think* I have this bag too. Mine is also in perfect condition. Edit: I am officially embarrassed about how many bag pictures I have on my phone.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> so far, so good


Yay!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I *think* I have this bag too. Mine is also in perfect condition. Edit: I am officially embarrassed about how many bag pictures I have on my phone.
> View attachment 5028884


B/W floral lining? That bag looks so pretty!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> B/W floral lining? That bag looks so pretty!!


Yes! That lining!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> I *think* I have this bag too. Mine is also in perfect condition. Edit: I am officially embarrassed about how many bag pictures I have on my phone.
> View attachment 5028884


My phone is filled mostly with bags, dogs, bird and flowers!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yes! That lining!


We have the same bag! (again!)


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> That's great!


Thank you! Now my shoulder only aches if I put pressure on it. 



dolali said:


> I got Moderna, first shot in January, second in February. No side effects at all except a sore arm (it did hurt quite a bit, like someone had punched me in the arm... but nothing like some Tylenol could not help!)
> 
> I was so fortunate. I hope everyone here can get it soon without any side effects
> 
> To stay on topic: Made in NY Black MAM with Rose Gold HW
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028758


Glad you didn't have any bad side effects!  
That bag is beautiful!  Love the rose gold hardware!  



samfalstaff said:


> Good to hear!


Thank you!   Sorry you're feeling so tired. Hope you feel better tomorrow, after a night's sleep.



Shelby33 said:


> I don't think it was ever used? Handles are perfect, tassels are perfect, and it's breaking in now. It slouches more than it did the first day. I'm really happy with it!



It is stunning! A true showstopper!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> We have the same bag! (again!)


I think I got this one from Carrie. There's a blue one too that looks like it was from the same year (but just in royal blue). The leather feels the same - stiff but loads of potential!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Thank you! Now my shoulder only aches if I put pressure on it.
> 
> 
> Glad you didn't have any bad side effects!
> That bag is beautiful!  Love the rose gold hardware!
> 
> 
> Thank you!   Sorry you're feeling so tired. Hope you feel better tomorrow, after a night's sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> It is stunning! A true showstopper!


Tylenol is your friend. And a heating pad if you have one.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Thank you! Now my shoulder only aches if I put pressure on it.
> 
> 
> Glad you didn't have any bad side effects!
> That bag is beautiful!  Love the rose gold hardware!
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenJBS said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is stunning! A true showstopper!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Tylenol is your friend. And a heating pad if you have one.



Thanks!     Luckily it's not bad enough to need those at this point. But I'll have them ready for the second shot! I hear it's worse...


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Thanks!     Luckily it's not bad enough to need those at this point. But I'll have them ready for the second shot! I hear it's worse...


That's what I've heard too.


----------



## Shelby33

Wine MAM 


In this room or whatever it is, the color looks much deeper to me.


----------



## shesnochill

Haven’t left the house.. so here’s a “In Action” at home pic lol


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> I got the Moderna yesterday. So far the only side effect is a sore shoulder where they gave me the shot.


I got my moderna Friday. No sore arm this time. I was fine Friday.  Saturday morning got up exercised, went to Costco and then later in the afternoon felt lethargic and achy.  Think I'm ok this morning.  Hope you're feeling ok.


----------



## sdkitty

shesnochill said:


> Haven’t left the house.. so here’s a “In Action” at home pic lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030074


lovely
do you feel like this is less neutral with the pink piping?  I guess maybe with certain colors it would be


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> I got my moderna Friday. No sore arm this time. I was fine Friday.  Saturday morning got up exercised, went to Costco and then later in the afternoon felt lethargic and achy.  Think I'm ok this morning.  Hope you're feeling ok.



Glad the side effects weren't bad for you! 
No soreness or other symptoms yesterday or today.


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Glad the side effects weren't bad for you!
> No soreness or other symptoms yesterday or today.


good for you?  was this your first dose?


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> good for you?  was this your first dose?


Yes, it was. Wasn't this your second dose?


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Yes, it was. Wasn't this your second dose?


yes, this was my second...glad to have it done


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Brown MAB. Getting so slouchy


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Brown MAB. Getting so slouchy


I love that bag, and the picture behind you, and I have almost the same rug!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Brown MAB. Getting so slouchy


stunning!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5030906


This one seems to be breaking in nicely too!!  Beautiful!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Brown MAB. Getting so slouchy



Pretty and love the slouch!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5030906



Beautiful bag!  Love the color!  The leather looks divine!  Exceptional pic!


----------



## shesnochill

sdkitty said:


> lovely
> do you feel like this is less neutral with the pink piping?  I guess maybe with certain colors it would be




I love that it is still 99% neutral since it's an all black bag BUT the neon pink piping gives it a bit of an edge and pop of color.


----------



## shesnochill

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Brown MAB. Getting so slouchy




What a beaut. The bag and YOU @Jeepgurl76


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> yes, this was my second...glad to have it done


I'm glad it went well! Ugh is all I can say about my second dose. The less said the better. But today I felt like hiking a mountain. So there is a HUGE light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Brown MAB. Getting so slouchy


Beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Haven’t left the house.. so here’s a “In Action” at home pic lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030074


This looks like my chair so I thought this was my bag. But sadly it's not and I REALLY SHOULD GO TO BED!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5030906


She looks so pretty stuffed or empty.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> She looks so pretty stuffed or empty.


Thanks, it actually did have my stuff in there, but not a lot.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag!  Love the color!  The leather looks divine!  Exceptional pic!


Thanks Jen! I love YOUR pictures!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> This one seems to be breaking in nicely too!!  Beautiful!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> I love that it is still 99% neutral since it's an all black bag BUT the neon pink piping gives it a bit of an edge and pop of color.


I wear mine with anything!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5031503


Love this photo and how saturated that red is!!  Who said you can't use handbags as decorations??  This would solve a lot of storage problems with our bags-lol!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks Jen! I love YOUR pictures!



Thank you, Shelby!


----------



## JenJBS

Did someone mention bags as decor...


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Did someone mention bags as decor...


YESSS!!!!! Now this is what I'm talkin' about!!  Nice @JenJBS!!  I especially love that large purple Bottega!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> YESSS!!!!! Now this is what I'm talkin' about!!  Nice @JenJBS!!  I especially love that large purple Bottega!



Thank you!  It's my second favorite bag after my Antigona in oil slick.   I wish BV wasn't so crazy expensive.


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Did someone mention bags as decor...
> 
> View attachment 5031575
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031576
> 
> View attachment 5031601
> View attachment 5031602
> View attachment 5031603
> View attachment 5031604
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031582



How fun and creative (and pretty bags in general)!!


----------



## Skittle

Teal Nikki today, bought from @piosavsfan on Ebay.

It is truly a gorgeous color and the leather is very soft and smooshy. I absolutely love it.


----------



## sdkitty

Skittle said:


> Teal Nikki today, bought from @piosavsfan on Ebay.
> 
> It is truly a gorgeous color and the leather is very soft and smooshy. I absolutely love it.
> 
> View attachment 5031632


pretty shade of green


----------



## Skittle

sdkitty said:


> pretty shade of green



Green is one of my favorite colors, and now I have three green Nikkis . But I think that this is my favorite so far. I especially like the distressed nature of the leather.


----------



## LipglossedX

Skittle said:


> Teal Nikki today, bought from @piosavsfan on Ebay.
> 
> It is truly a gorgeous color and the leather is very soft and smooshy. I absolutely love it.
> 
> View attachment 5031632



Beautiful!!


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> How fun and creative (and pretty bags in general)!!



Thank you!   

Should probably clarify the purple and green decor was for St. Patrick's Day. Purple has nothing to do with the holiday, but it's my favorite color and looks good with green, so.


----------



## JenJBS

Skittle said:


> Teal Nikki today, bought from @piosavsfan on Ebay.
> 
> It is truly a gorgeous color and the leather is very soft and smooshy. I absolutely love it.
> 
> View attachment 5031632



Beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Love this photo and how saturated that red is!!  Who said you can't use handbags as decorations??  This would solve a lot of storage problems with our bags-lol!


Actually there is a girl I follow on YouTube who did use some of her bags that way, forward till about 12.30


----------



## Skittle

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful!!





JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Teal Nikki today, bought from @piosavsfan on Ebay.
> 
> It is truly a gorgeous color and the leather is very soft and smooshy. I absolutely love it.
> 
> View attachment 5031632


That is beautiful Skittle!!!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Did someone mention bags as decor...
> 
> View attachment 5031575
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031576
> 
> View attachment 5031601
> View attachment 5031602
> View attachment 5031603
> View attachment 5031604
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031582


Gorgeous!!


----------



## piosavsfan

Skittle said:


> Green is one of my favorite colors, and now I have three green Nikkis . But I think that this is my favorite so far. I especially like the distressed nature of the leather.


I am glad that you love it! The yummy leather is why I kept this bag for so long but I am not a big fan of green, I always wanted this color to be more blue. Had to finally make myself let it go!


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> That is beautiful Skittle!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Skittle

piosavsfan said:


> I am glad that you love it! The yummy leather is why I kept this bag for so long but I am not a big fan of green, I always wanted this color to be more blue. Had to finally make myself let it go!



I'm sorry that it didn't work out for you . But she's in good hands and I will take good care of her. I will clean and condition her, and protect her from rain. 

She is now one of my favorite Nikkis!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you, Shelby!


----------



## Shelby33

SW Espresso MAM


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> SW Espresso MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032753


Just an overall great picture!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> SW Espresso MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032753



Looks so cozy there!


----------



## Haughty

LipglossedX said:


> Looks so cozy there!
> 
> 
> @Shelby33
> Did I read that you bought that really cool house sight unseen??!!


----------



## Shelby33

@Haughty 
Yes. We saw a video tour, saw the inspection, that's it. Kat was too sick to travel 2 hours. Also I looked at the owners FB and it looked good, all we needed to do was have a radon mitigator installed. They had already painted etc.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Looks so cozy there!


It's warm in there!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Just an overall great picture!


I had to include the huge tree trunks  
We had I think 7 dead/dying trees cut down yesterday. Huge trees!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> @Haughty
> Yes. We saw a video tour, saw the inspection, that's it. Kat was too sick to travel 2 hours. Also I looked at the owners FB and it looked good, all we needed to do was have a radon mitigator installed. They had already painted etc.


wow, don't know if I could do that.....glad it worked out for you


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> wow, don't know if I could do that.....glad it worked out for you


Due to circumstances we had to move.. Long story and I'm happy to be here now and mostly thankful.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Due to circumstances we had to move.. Long story and I'm happy to be here now and mostly thankful.


looks like a beautiful peaceful place


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5033249



Gorgeous bag!  Extraordinary pic!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous bag!  Extraordinary pic!


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> looks like a beautiful peaceful place


It is, I still feel like I'm on vacation haha.


----------



## Shelby33

3rd time...


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> 3rd time...
> View attachment 5033518
> 
> View attachment 5033519


This is one we haven't seen from you in a long while!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> This is one we haven't seen from you in a long while!!


I know!! I saw it and thought the same thing!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Brown Mac with black and white floral lining.


----------



## Shelby33

Cupid


----------



## Shelby33

Can't do purple today. Sorry Cupid, I tried.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Cupid
> View attachment 5034609



Such a pretty purple!       The Nikki you replaced it with is also beautiful.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Such a pretty purple!       The Nikki you replaced it with is also beautiful.


Thanks!!


----------



## Shelby33

I don't wanna hear it


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I don't wanna hear it
> View attachment 5034987



You don't want to hear that this bag is beautiful???  Well, I'm gonna say it anyway : beautiful bag!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> You don't want to hear that this bag is beautiful???  Well, I'm gonna say it anyway : beautiful bag!


Thanks! No it was because this is the third bag I used today


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Cupid
> View attachment 5034609


Love this color purple!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Can't do purple today. Sorry Cupid, I tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034663


Ooh! Love this too!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I don't wanna hear it
> View attachment 5034987


I don't blame you. This bag is magical!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! No it was because this is the third bag I used today



Yeah. I just had to tease you. Sorry if it didn't come across. Teasing is hard online. No teasing tone or facial expressions.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Yeah. I just had to tease you. Sorry if it didn't come across. Teasing is hard online. No teasing tone or facial expressions.


I don't think Shelby took it the wrong way-I thought it was funny too!!


----------



## sdkitty

brown MAB.....softening up nicely


----------



## snibor

Ice Gray Edie. First time wearing today.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

snibor said:


> Ice Gray Edie. First time wearing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035770


I love RM’s ice grey shade.  So beautiful with the silver hardware.  Enjoy her!


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Ice Gray Edie. First time wearing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035770


It's beautiful!!!  I need to wear my new fringe Edie!!  Maybe I'll do it this weekend!!


----------



## Antonia

So, my royal satchel showed up today from TRR...Omg, I love it but it weighs a ton!   The color is very rich and saturated!!   I'll try and take more pics from home later.  Does anyone know the official name of this bag?   Just wondering!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> So, my royal satchel showed up today from TRR...Omg, I love it but it weighs a ton!   The color is very rich and saturated!!   I'll try and take more pics from home later.  Does anyone know the official name of this bag?   Just wondering!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035909
> View attachment 5035910
> View attachment 5035911
> View attachment 5035912


Nice blue! What was the lining again on this one?


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> So, my royal satchel showed up today from TRR...Omg, I love it but it weighs a ton!   The color is very rich and saturated!!   I'll try and take more pics from home later.  Does anyone know the official name of this bag?   Just wondering!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035909
> View attachment 5035910
> View attachment 5035911
> View attachment 5035912



I love the color!! No clue on the name...


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Nice blue! What was the lining again on this one?


The lining on this one is off white.  I've seen some that are navy blue.  I think I may have read somewhere that this was the very first bag RM designed...is that right??


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> The lining on this one is off white.  I've seen some that are navy blue.  I think I may have read somewhere that this was the very first bag RM designed...is that right??


If that's right, then wow! What a find!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> I love the color!! No clue on the name...


Thank you, me too!!  Maybe Shelby knows??  She's like the RM encyclopedia-lol!


----------



## snibor

J9MKlover said:


> I love RM’s ice grey shade.  So beautiful with the silver hardware.  Enjoy her!


Thanks!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> It's beautiful!!!  I need to wear my new fringe Edie!!  Maybe I'll do it this weekend!!


Oh yeah!  The fringe is so cool.  Luv it.


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Thank you, me too!!  Maybe Shelby knows??  She's like the RM encyclopedia-lol!



Yes, she is!! Sharing her wisdom with us all!


----------



## anthrosphere

Fun day in the sun with my little rockstar.


----------



## Antonia

anthrosphere said:


> Fun day in the sun with my little rockstar.
> 
> View attachment 5035960
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035961
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035962


Wow, I love it!!!  It's the perfect size!!


----------



## LipglossedX

anthrosphere said:


> Fun day in the sun with my little rockstar.
> 
> View attachment 5035960
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035961
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035962



Looks great on you!! The studs are so fun and edgy!


----------



## anthrosphere

LipglossedX said:


> Looks great on you!! The studs are so fun and edgy!





Antonia said:


> Wow, I love it!!!  It's the perfect size!!


Thanks, girls.


----------



## samfalstaff

anthrosphere said:


> Fun day in the sun with my little rockstar.
> 
> View attachment 5035960
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035961
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035962


Wow! You look awesome!


----------



## anthrosphere

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! You look awesome!


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

anthrosphere said:


> Fun day in the sun with my little rockstar.
> 
> View attachment 5035960
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035961
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035962


Looks really good on you with your outfit!


----------



## anthrosphere

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Looks really good on you with your outfit!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I don't blame you. This bag is magical!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Such a pretty purple!       The Nikki you replaced it with is also beautiful.


Thanks Jen!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Yeah. I just had to tease you. Sorry if it didn't come across. Teasing is hard online. No teasing tone or facial expressions.


No worries!


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> Fun day in the sun with my little rockstar.
> 
> View attachment 5035960
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035961
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035962


Love it and everything you're wearing!


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> Ice Gray Edie. First time wearing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035770


Soooo pretty!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> So, my royal satchel showed up today from TRR...Omg, I love it but it weighs a ton!   The color is very rich and saturated!!   I'll try and take more pics from home later.  Does anyone know the official name of this bag?   Just wondering!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035909
> View attachment 5035910
> View attachment 5035911
> View attachment 5035912


Stunning!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Stunning!!!


 Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!


I can't remember the name of it though!


----------



## Shelby33

I went back to this. Loving this bag the past few days.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I went back to this. Loving this bag the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037095


Kitty! No way she's moving!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Kitty! No way she's moving!


I think I could sit on her and she'd just look at me and go back to sleep.


----------



## samfalstaff

Peacock Nikki on a dump run


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Peacock Nikki on a dump run
> View attachment 5037193


Wow. I love it.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Wow. I love it.


Thanks! It was very fitting since for reason there are peacocks that live by our dump.


----------



## snibor

Shelby33 said:


> Soooo pretty!!!


Thanks!


----------



## 250gilly

My RM Edie Maxi in caramel finally arrived. Love it.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I went back to this. Loving this bag the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037095


and that fluffy kitty


----------



## LipglossedX

250gilly said:


> My RM Edie Maxi in caramel finally arrived. Love it.



Looks great on you! The Maxi's are such pretty bags.


----------



## Shelby33

Night/gold crackle MAM


----------



## Shelby33

250gilly said:


> My RM Edie Maxi in caramel finally arrived. Love it.


Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Night/gold crackle MAM
> View attachment 5037791
> View attachment 5037792
> View attachment 5037793



Beautiful MAM (and kitty friend)!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful MAM (and kitty friend)!


Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

250gilly said:


> My RM Edie Maxi in caramel finally arrived. Love it.


WOW, I love it!!!  So happy that you love it too and it looks great on you!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Night/gold crackle MAM
> View attachment 5037791
> View attachment 5037792
> View attachment 5037793



Beautiful bag and pic!    And your pretty kitty has excellent taste in bags!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Night/gold crackle MAM
> View attachment 5037791
> View attachment 5037792
> View attachment 5037793


That cat just wants to be in on the action!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

250gilly said:


> My RM Edie Maxi in caramel finally arrived. Love it.


Beautiful color and looks great on you! ❤️ the scarf


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag and pic!    And your pretty kitty has excellent taste in bags!


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Three zip in Metallic Honey


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Three zip in Metallic Honey
> View attachment 5038164



That leather looks so beautifully worn in and soft!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> That leather looks so beautifully worn in and soft!


Thanks! It is pretty soft!


----------



## 250gilly

LipglossedX said:


> Looks great on you! The Maxi's are such pretty bags.


Thanks so much. I’m really pleased with it. It’s a great size.


----------



## 250gilly

Antonia said:


> WOW, I love it!!!  So happy that you love it too and it looks great on you!!!


Thanks so much. Im loving it.


----------



## Antonia

My new royal satchel from TRR


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> My new royal satchel from TRR
> View attachment 5038639
> View attachment 5038641


perfect with your outfit


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> perfect with your outfit


Thank you @sdkitty !


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> My new royal satchel from TRR
> View attachment 5038639
> View attachment 5038641



Looks great! Love the blues and green!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Looks great! Love the blues and green!


Thank you!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> My new royal satchel from TRR
> View attachment 5038639
> View attachment 5038641


You look wonderful!


----------



## samfalstaff

Three zip metallic honey again while dropping off the kiddos. We have the house to ourselves now for 4 hours!!! Party time! Or just work time...


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> You look wonderful!


Thank you @samfalstaff


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Three zip metallic honey again while dropping off the kiddos. We have the house to ourselves now for 4 hours!!! Party time! Or just work time...
> View attachment 5038685


I love the bags with the kiss lining...they're some of the softest leathers!!


----------



## Haughty

samfalstaff said:


> Three zip metallic honey again while dropping off the kiddos. We have the house to ourselves now for 4 hours!!! Party time! Or just work time...
> View attachment 5038685





samfalstaff said:


> Three zip metallic honey again while dropping off the kiddos. We have the house to ourselves now for 4 hours!!! Party time! Or just work time...
> View attachment 5038685


Aren’t you in sunny California?!   Time to hit the beach!


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you Shiny!


You are most welcome, Ms Shelby.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5039058


I love how your mind works @Shelby33! Boy, does that bag look good there!


----------



## laurenrr

samfalstaff said:


> Three zip metallic honey again while dropping off the kiddos. We have the house to ourselves now for 4 hours!!! Party time! Or just work time...
> View attachment 5038685


Also using metallic honey! Have been using almost nonstop
For months-i love this leather!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5039058



She's a great model. Bringing the glam anywhere!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5039058



Such a stunning, saturated red!


----------



## samfalstaff

laurenrr said:


> Also using metallic honey! Have been using almost nonstop
> For months-i love this leather!


You were my inspiration. I really like this leather!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I love how your mind works @Shelby33! Boy, does that bag look good there!


Oh all the equipment is still here, I wanted to take a picture of it on the huge yellow woodchipper but the neighbors would have thought... Something...


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Nikki   Love how smooshy she is!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Nikki   Love how smooshy she is!


This one is a keeper Carrie!!!


----------



## Antonia

Fringe Edie flap today.....


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Nikki   Love how smooshy she is!


Oh you got a smooshy wine!!! So happy for you and it looks great on you!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Fringe Edie flap today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039380
> View attachment 5039381


Love it. You look gorgeous. I mean every morning I'm sitting here in pajamas and I have to see you looking like a knock out every day, do you know how hard that is for me? Just kidding, but you look amazing and so does the bag!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Love it. You look gorgeous. I mean every morning I'm sitting here in pajamas and I have to see you looking like a knock out every day, do you know how hard that is for me? Just kidding, but you look amazing and so does the bag!


LOL, thanks Shelby!  I work alone so nobody to see me (I do post my OOTD on Instagram-lol).  Even the early months of Covid I still came to work and made an effort to get dressed but I have been wearing jeans to work more which before was not really allowed except maybe on Friday's.  I didn't want to be dressing in sweats every day even though I could get away with it now.  It just wasn't me.   Thank you again though..you're so sweet!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Nikki   Love how smooshy she is!



Beautiful!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Nikki   Love how smooshy she is!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Fringe Edie flap today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039380
> View attachment 5039381



This bag is so fun! and looks great with your outfit (like always)!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh all the equipment is still here, I wanted to take a picture of it on the huge yellow woodchipper but the neighbors would have thought... Something...


My neighbors probably think I'm running some kind of consignment shop outside of my house.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Fringe Edie flap today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039380
> View attachment 5039381


Wow! You look great!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> This bag is so fun! and looks great with your outfit (like always)!


  Thank you, it's a great purse!!  


samfalstaff said:


> Wow! You look great!


  Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> Aren’t you in sunny California?!   Time to hit the beach!


I know, but I think we'll take a couple of days to enjoy the early morning silence.


----------



## laurenrr

Antonia said:


> Fringe Edie flap today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039380
> View attachment 5039381


I love how you styled this! My bags are always paired with jeans or athletic wear lol


----------



## samfalstaff

I really need a green strap.


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> I love how you styled this! My bags ate always paired with jeans or athletic wear lol


Thank you!!  This bag is very 'boho' so it needs that 'look' to look right.  Like, I can't wear it with a pantsuit (not that I wear pantsuits but you know what I mean)


----------



## laurenrr

Just realized i put this non rm bag in the rm in action thread lol-attempting to remove


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  This bag is very 'boho' so it needs that 'look' to look right.  Like, I can't wear it with a pantsuit (not that I wear pantsuits but you know what I mean)



Are you sure though? 




ETA: Sorry, kinda non-RM off-topic photo post... lol


----------



## JenJBS

laurenrr said:


> I love how you styled this! My bags are always paired with jeans or athletic wear lol



Antonia always styles things beautifully!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Are you sure though?
> 
> View attachment 5040019
> 
> 
> ETA: Sorry, kinda non-RM off-topic photo post... lol


WOW she looks awesome!!  I wish I was brave enough to wear this suit (if I could afford it...Gucci, I think?)!!


----------



## Shelby33

Emerald MAB


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> WOW she looks awesome!!  I wish I was brave enough to wear this suit (if I could afford it...Gucci, I think?)!!



Oh I'm not brave enough to wear that either but I think it's a great outfit! It says she's "wearing a Mother of Pearl Fall 2014 printed suit" and the shoes/bag are Gucci so definitely going for the look. Don't think I've seen that Gucci bag before!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Emerald MAB
> View attachment 5040539



Love Emerald!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Emerald MAB
> View attachment 5040539


Looking good!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Oh I'm not brave enough to wear that either but I think it's a great outfit! It says she's "wearing a Mother of Pearl Fall 2014 printed suit" and the shoes/bag are Gucci so definitely going for the look. Don't think I've seen that Gucci bag before!


Is that Florence of Florence + the Machine?


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Is that Florence of Florence + the Machine?



Yes, it is!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Yes, it is!


You guys are right! She looks awesome! @Antonia you could totally pull that off and make it look even better! Edited to add...I always think you look like a rockstar!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Antonia always styles things beautifully!


Awww thanks Jen!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> You guys are right! She looks awesome! @Antonia you could totally pull that off and make it look even better! Edited to add...I always think you look like a rockstar!


Awww, you girls are the best!!!  Thank you so much!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Looking good!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Love Emerald!


It's a great green!


----------



## Shelby33

Dark grey MAM, had to change, long story.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Yes, it is!


I love her!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Dark grey MAM, had to change, long story.
> View attachment 5040903


Goodbye emerald, hello dark grey!  BTW, do you have any advice for my emerald MAM? I'm looking to spruce her up a bit. She's a tad faded. I did the usual CPR rub.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Nikki just sitting pretty!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Dark grey MAM, had to change, long story.
> View attachment 5040903



Is yours slouchy? The one I bought is pretty structured but not sure if more use will make it soften up some.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Is yours slouchy? The one I bought is pretty structured but not sure if more use will make it soften up some.


It is getting there. I squish it up a lot. I think the leather on that MAM is very different than the leather on my dark grey Matinee.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Goodbye emerald, hello dark grey!  BTW, do you have any advice for my emerald MAM? I'm looking to spruce her up a bit. She's a tad faded. I did the usual CPR rub.


I used a little bit of Collonil shoe cream in "gras". The color looks very light in the jar but blends in really well. I do have to say though, that out of all of the shoe creams I've used, (TRG, Saphir, Tarrago, Kelly's & Kap's) the Collonil is my least favorite. Seems to take forever to dry and it's hard to buff. I think you could use almost any green as long as it's kind of close to the color of the bag. It doesn't have to be a perfect match, because it's just a thin layer and most of them blend really well.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I used a little bit of Collonil shoe cream in "gras". The color looks very light in the jar but blends in really well. I do have to say though, that out of all of the shoe creams I've used, (TRG, Saphir, Tarrago, Kelly's & Kap's) the Collonil is my least favorite. Seems to take forever to dry and it's hard to buff. I think you could use almost any green as long as it's kind of close to the color of the bag. It doesn't have to be a perfect match, because it's just a thin layer and most of them blend really well.


I've had good luck with Tarrago shoe cream so I'll try that. Edit: Tarrago won't work because I can't find a good color to match.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I've had good luck with Tarrago shoe cream so I'll try that. Edit: Tarrago won't work because I can't find a good color to match.


Let me look around at some other creams.


----------



## Shelby33

Pebbled black MAM


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Pebbled black MAM
> View attachment 5041492


How come I don't remember this bag from before?  I love it!!!  Just look at that beautiful leather and FDL!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Nikki just sitting pretty!



Very pretty!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> How come I don't remember this bag from before?  I love it!!!  Just look at that beautiful leather and FDL!!!


I got it fairly recently, December maybe? For 22.00!


----------



## Shelby33

Since I'm wearing mostly black, needed some color.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I've had good luck with Tarrago shoe cream so I'll try that. Edit: Tarrago won't work because I can't find a good color to match.


I think any of these could work by Saphir, Meltonian or TRG. 




It doesn't have to be a perfect match.


----------



## starrynite_87

Spending this rainy Thursday with this beauty


----------



## Antonia

starrynite_87 said:


> Spending this rainy Thursday with this beauty


So beautiful and classic!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Let me look around at some other creams.


Thanks. I'll try to find the collonil but so far haven't found it available in the US.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Pebbled black MAM
> View attachment 5041492


This is beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I think any of these could work by Saphir, Meltonian or TRG.
> View attachment 5041608
> View attachment 5041609
> View attachment 5041612
> 
> It doesn't have to be a perfect match.


Ooh, thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

starrynite_87 said:


> Spending this rainy Thursday with this beauty


Nice! Is this cherrywood?


----------



## starrynite_87

samfalstaff said:


> Nice! Is this cherrywood?


I think so. I purchased it from PM and the seller had it listed as maroon.


----------



## samfalstaff

Trying out the MAB again (from a couple of days ago)


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> This is beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks. I'll try to find the collonil but so far haven't found it available in the US.


I found the collonil on Amazon.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Since I'm wearing mostly black, needed some color.
> View attachment 5041592


The BEST leather


----------



## anthrosphere

So I went for this old girl and decided to take her out for a swing today.


----------



## samfalstaff

anthrosphere said:


> So I went for this old girl and decided to take her out for a swing today.
> 
> View attachment 5043061


Beautiful shade of pink!


----------



## LipglossedX

anthrosphere said:


> So I went for this old girl and decided to take her out for a swing today.
> 
> View attachment 5043061



Pretty pink! Is this one heavy? It's been a while since I've seen one in person but I remember some people saying they were heavy (they may be the same people that think Mini Mac's are too heavy though lol).


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> The BEST leather


Don't you love it!?


----------



## anthrosphere

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful shade of pink!





LipglossedX said:


> Pretty pink! Is this one heavy? It's been a while since I've seen one in person but I remember some people saying they were heavy (they may be the same people that think Mini Mac's are too heavy though lol).


Thank you!! I don't think it is heavy, but it can cause the strap to dig into your shoulders if it gets too full. I had one a long time ago and had to sell it because of that reason (well that, and because the chain was ripping my hair out). 

I tried again today because I carry light now and made sure to put my hair one side of my shoulder. I love it. I hope I can score another one in Tiffany blue someday.


----------



## LipglossedX

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you!! I don't think it is heavy, but it can cause the strap to dig into your shoulders if it gets too full. I had one a long time ago and had to sell it because of that reason (well that, and because the chain was ripping my hair out).
> 
> I tried again today because I carry light now and made sure to put my hair one side of my shoulder. I love it. I hope I can score another one in Tiffany blue someday.



Good to know! Thanks! Tiffany blue would be really pretty


----------



## Antonia

anthrosphere said:


> So I went for this old girl and decided to take her out for a swing today.
> 
> View attachment 5043061


Oh is this the one I posted the other day?  OMG, so pretty!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Ocean/gold crackle MAM


----------



## jennalovesbags

First dose in the books!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> First dose in the books!


----------



## anthrosphere

Antonia said:


> Oh is this the one I posted the other day?  OMG, so pretty!!!


Yes it is!   


Shelby33 said:


> Ocean/gold crackle MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043768
> 
> View attachment 5043769



Ahh! So happy to see her again! She is so beautiful and I am so thrilled you gave her a second chance. Gorgeous!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Ocean/gold crackle MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043768
> 
> View attachment 5043769



Love pretty blue bags!!


----------



## JenJBS

jennalovesbags said:


> First dose in the books!



Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Love pretty blue bags!!


Me too! This one was in really rough shape when I got it. By the time it looked good it seemed not for winter (to me) so I've been waiting to use it! The ocean leather is really nice and "puffy".


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> First dose in the books!


That's great!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> Yes it is!
> 
> 
> Ahh! So happy to see her again! She is so beautiful and I am so thrilled you gave her a second chance. Gorgeous!


Thank you! Was this yours?


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> So I went for this old girl and decided to take her out for a swing today.
> 
> View attachment 5043061


I love this and what a beautiful photograph!


----------



## anthrosphere

Shelby33 said:


> I love this and what a beautiful photograph!


Thank you so much, Shelby! 


Shelby33 said:


> Thank you! Was this yours?



Haha, yes! I bought it from that one seller but couldn't justify the repair costs, so I resold it. Happy it went to someone who could fix it up.

I bought it on the whim because this leather was on my wishlist forever, but I had remorse a few days later. So I am thrilled it went to you. You gave her a new life that she totally deserves!


----------



## anthrosphere

Antonia said:


> Gold bar 07 resort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985977
> View attachment 4985979
> View attachment 4985981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAB


Boooootsssss... 



Jeepgurl76 said:


> Chocolate MAB


I am suddenly craving for a chocolate fudge with candy cane filling now. Looks so yummy!


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you so much, Shelby!
> 
> 
> Haha, yes! I bought it from that one seller but couldn't justify the repair costs, so I resold it. Happy it went to someone who could fix it up.
> 
> I bought it on the whim because this leather was on my wishlist forever, but I had remorse a few days later. So I am thrilled it went to you. You gave her a new life that she totally deserves!


Oh thank you, I had no idea! I shouldn't have said it was in rough shape, really it was just very faded. But that happens to blue/purple bags. I usually use a conditioner with sunscreen in it for those bags!


----------



## Shelby33

Ocean/gold crackle MAM


----------



## Antonia

anthrosphere said:


> Boooootsssss...
> 
> 
> I am suddenly craving for a chocolate fudge with candy cane filling now. Looks so yummy!


Thank you, they are Frye's!


----------



## Shelby33

GA MAB (I switched)


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> GA MAB (I switched)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045241


I love everything about this pic


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I love everything about this pic


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> GA MAB (I switched)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045241



Love this pic!   The bag is beautiful!  Those wooden bowls!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> GA MAB (I switched)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045241


What a great photo!  They're all great!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> What a great photo!  They're all great!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Love this pic!   The bag is beautiful!  Those wooden bowls!


Thanks! A good friend gave me the bowls, I kept one in my room and warned everyone NOT TO TOUCH them after I put the others here in a different room


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I love everything about this pic


I feel like we have similar tastes! With the wagon wheels etc!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I feel like we have similar tastes! With the wagon wheels etc!


Yes, I agree


----------



## Shelby33

Wine MAM


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Wine MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045726


Awesome photo...love all the colors!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Wine MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045726


all that color 
I think maybe for you, even if you don't carry your bags outside the house you enjoy just having them


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Wine MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045726



Love all the jewel tones! That's a fun room.


----------



## samfalstaff

GB MAC today


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Love all the jewel tones! That's a fun room.


Thanks! That's my "fun" room, all of the others, even my bedroom are now pretty neutral.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> all that color
> I think maybe for you, even if you don't carry your bags outside the house you enjoy just having them


I do really enjoy them.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Awesome photo...love all the colors!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Decided to use my periwinkle MAM, been waiting for a nice warmish day which today is. Love this one and the slight distressing on it. 



Color is true in first photo.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Decided to use my periwinkle MAM, been waiting for a nice warmish day which today is. Love this one and the slight distressing on it.
> View attachment 5046637
> View attachment 5046638
> 
> Color is true in first photo.


that is maybe my favorite color


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Green smooshy Nikki. I could pet this bag all day!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Green smooshy Nikki. I could pet this bag all day!


I love it on you!!  Congrats!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Decided to use my periwinkle MAM, been waiting for a nice warmish day which today is. Love this one and the slight distressing on it.
> View attachment 5046637
> View attachment 5046638
> 
> Color is true in first photo.


So pretty! That color!       



Jeepgurl76 said:


> Green smooshy Nikki. I could pet this bag all day!



It's gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

Today's Rebecca Minkoff is my off white /cream MAM


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Green smooshy Nikki. I could pet this bag all day!



Love the green Nikkis! Is this one new?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> Love the green Nikkis! Is this one new?


Yes, it is! Definitely more my color green. Love it


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes, it is! Definitely more my color green. Love it



Nice! Yay on the new bag. It is really pretty!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> that is maybe my favorite color


It's a beautiful color!


----------



## Shelby33

SW black MAB


----------



## Shelby33

@Jeepgurl76 made me change bags.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> @Jeepgurl76 made me change bags.
> View attachment 5047578


So beautiful!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> So beautiful!!!


Oh no now I think I should go back to it!


----------



## Shelby33

Maybe this one.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> So beautiful!!!


Thank you. I'm sorry you have to keep coming back here cuz I can't make up my mind and in my heart I know I will end up with my royal /bbw MAM


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you. I'm sorry you have to keep coming back here cuz I can't make up my mind and in my heart I know I will end up with my royal /bbw MAM


Haha...too many bags to choose from and not enough days to use them up!!   I have been downsizing big time.  Today I'm sending off my Royal blue bag back to TRR for consignment -it's just too heavy and cumbersome to use-but beautiful leather.....and my Peacock MAB and my olive Nikki.....I just was not in love with any of them and know I won't miss them.  Have the two black MAB's for sale-hopefully those will sell but if not, it's not the end of the world and those two bags really are beautiful and rare.  I bought a black Nikki from Posh...M/S with siggy HW and black and white floral like the girl in the video you posted from You Tube about the Nikki bags. I think this leather will be nice and smooshy and soft without being too delicate that I'm afraid to use it.  I should have it by Friday.


----------



## sdkitty

@Antonia you have two black MABs for sale?  I'm aware of the SW on ebay....there's another one?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Haha...too many bags to choose from and not enough days to use them up!!   I have been downsizing big time.  Today I'm sending off my Royal blue bag back to TRR for consignment -it's just too heavy and cumbersome to use-but beautiful leather.....and my Peacock MAB and my olive Nikki.....I just was not in love with any of them and know I won't miss them.  Have the two black MAB's for sale-hopefully those will sell but if not, it's not the end of the world and those two bags really are beautiful and rare.  I bought a black Nikki from Posh...M/S with siggy HW and black and white floral like the girl in the video you posted from You Tube about the Nikki bags. I think this leather will be nice and smooshy and soft without being too delicate that I'm afraid to use it.  I should have it by Friday.


I can't wait to see it!!! 
I am still not wanting to downsize   
I really love them all! 
But it's official, today will be GA MAB!


----------



## sdkitty

you have two black MABs for sale?  I'm aware of the SW on ebay....there's another one?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I can't wait to see it!!!
> I am still not wanting to downsize
> I really love them all!
> But it's official, today will be GA MAB!
> 
> View attachment 5047663


EXCELLENT CHOICE MY FRIEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> you have two black MABs for sale?  I'm aware of the SW on ebay....there's another one?


Yes, if you're looking at my SW, just look at other items for sale and you will see it.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Yes, if you're looking at my SW, just look at other items for sale and you will see it.


got it
thanks 
and GL with your sales......that SW is tempting for me but I feel like I need to sell something before I'm ready to buy


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> got it
> thanks
> and GL with your sales......that SW is tempting for me but I feel like I need to sell something before I'm ready to buy


I totally understand and thanks for the GL wishes!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you. I'm sorry you have to keep coming back here cuz I can't make up my mind and in my heart I know I will end up with my royal /bbw MAM



Yes. Being 'forced' to see multiple beautiful pics of your various stunning bags is such a hardship...  How could you do that to us?  You're sooo mean!


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> Haha...too many bags to choose from and not enough days to use them up!!   I have been downsizing big time.  Today I'm sending off my Royal blue bag back to TRR for consignment -it's just too heavy and cumbersome to use-but beautiful leather.....and my Peacock MAB and my olive Nikki.....I just was not in love with any of them and know I won't miss them.  Have the two black MAB's for sale-hopefully those will sell but if not, it's not the end of the world and those two bags really are beautiful and rare.  I bought a black Nikki from Posh...M/S with siggy HW and black and white floral like the girl in the video you posted from You Tube about the Nikki bags. I think this leather will be nice and smooshy and soft without being too delicate that I'm afraid to use it.  I should have it by Friday.



Was the black one on Posh a Noir Nikki?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Skittle said:


> Was the black one on Posh a Noir Nikki?


Looked like it to me. Looks like my noir Nikki


----------



## LipglossedX

I have a Noir Nikki too! Love it!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> I have a Noir Nikki too! Love it!


Yes, love the leather it’s  so good on it!


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> Was the black one on Posh a Noir Nikki?


Yes, it was!  Should I be worried about it...was this one listed before and had issues??


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Yes, it was!  Should I be worried about it...was this one listed before and had issues??


I don’t think so, I have never seen this seller list this bag before.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I don’t think so, I have never seen this seller list this bag before.


Whew!!  That's good!  I can't wait to get it and just touch the leather!!


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> Yes, it was!  Should I be worried about it...was this one listed before and had issues??



Oh, no, it looked perfectly fine! I was just wondering if it was a Noir and who bought it.  I'm glad it was you, because we'll get to see some beautiful pictures of you wearing it!


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> Oh, no, it looked perfectly fine! I was just wondering if it was a Noir and who bought it.  I'm glad it was you, because we'll get to see some beautiful pictures of you wearing it!


Aww, thanks Skittle!  I'm excited to see it....ever since I saw that You Tube video that Shelby posted a while back where the girl is reviewing 2 Nikki's...one being the exact bag I just bought and I was obsessed with how it looked in the video...like you could reach through and touch the bag-lol!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Aww, thanks Skittle!  I'm excited to see it....ever since I saw that You Tube video that Shelby posted a while back where the girl is reviewing 2 Nikki's...one being the exact bag I just bought and I was obsessed with how it looked in the video...like you could reach through and touch the bag-lol!!


Which listing was this? Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Which listing was this? Sounds wonderful!


Here is the listing...








						Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Leather Hobo Shoulder Bag
					

Shop wlny's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Authentic Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Leather Hobo Bag in Black with white goldtone hardware/printed lining. Lying flat, measures approx 17”x13” & 6.5” handle drop.   Good used condition; I’m the...




					poshmark.com


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Here is the listing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Leather Hobo Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> Shop wlny's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Authentic Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Leather Hobo Bag in Black with white goldtone hardware/printed lining. Lying flat, measures approx 17”x13” & 6.5” handle drop.   Good used condition; I’m the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com



Looks nice!! I think I overpaid for mine but that's okay.. I really like it and hopefully you really like this one!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Here is the listing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Leather Hobo Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> Shop wlny's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Authentic Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Leather Hobo Bag in Black with white goldtone hardware/printed lining. Lying flat, measures approx 17”x13” & 6.5” handle drop.   Good used condition; I’m the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Thanks! Looks really nice! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! Looks really nice! Can't wait to see it!


Me too!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Traveling with my GB MAC


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Traveling with my GB MAC
> View attachment 5048317



Love that pic!    The MAC style is my favorite!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Love that pic!   The MAC style is my favorite!


Thanks! Yes, I especially love your green one!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! Yes, I especially love your green one!



Thank you!    RM does the best greens!


----------



## Antonia

Wine Nikki today


----------



## Riezky

Jumping in because I don’t give my RMs enough love. This MAM is out with me today, wondering if anyone knows the color name? Leopard lining and rose gold


----------



## Antonia

Noir Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Noir Nikki. Antonia inspired me to take mine out .


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Noir Nikki. Antonia inspired me to take mine out .


Oh wow, yours has the dog leash clasp!!  Love it!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Yesterday cranberry nikki


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday cranberry nikki
> 
> 
> View attachment 5049892


Full span, indeed! I don't know what that means, but this is beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Full span, indeed! I don't know what that means, but this is beautiful!


I don't know either! Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday cranberry nikki
> 
> 
> View attachment 5049892



I think it means you can use the full span of the entire trailer. No wheel wells sticking up into the bed making part of it narrower.


----------



## snibor

First time out with my Sea Glass MAM.


----------



## JenJBS

snibor said:


> First time out with my Sea Glass MAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050812



Lovely spring color!


----------



## starrynite_87

Hotel mirror photo with my Mini Regan headed to dinner


----------



## laurenrr

starrynite_87 said:


> Hotel mirror photo with my Mini Regan headed to dinner


Gorgeous! (Both you and the bag!)


----------



## Shelby33

starrynite_87 said:


> Hotel mirror photo with my Mini Regan headed to dinner


It looks beautiful, you're so pretty!


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> First time out with my Sea Glass MAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050812


Love it!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wine Nikki today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048798
> View attachment 5048800


Those shoes are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Chocolate MAB


----------



## starrynite_87

laurenrr said:


> Gorgeous! (Both you and the bag!)





Shelby33 said:


> It looks beautiful, you're so pretty!


Thank you


----------



## samfalstaff

starrynite_87 said:


> Hotel mirror photo with my Mini Regan headed to dinner


Wow! You look amazing!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Chocolate MAB
> View attachment 5051907


Looks great on that truck!


----------



## samfalstaff

snibor said:


> First time out with my Sea Glass MAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050812


Very pretty! Nice subtle green!


----------



## snibor

samfalstaff said:


> Very pretty! Nice subtle green!


Thanks!  Was surprised how much I liked carrying it. Easy to use and plenty of room.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Those shoes are gorgeous!!!


Thank you Shelby!!  They are inspired by Valentino but are actually Steve Madden!!!  So comfy!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Looks great on that truck!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

GA MAB


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> GA MAB
> View attachment 5052669


Love how the color pops with the blanket!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Love how the color pops with the blanket!!


Thanks! I just bought some "for handles only" for it and a few other of my bags.


----------



## Shelby33

Dark grey MAM 
It looks a bit purple? In the first picture so I took another of it in the sun.


----------



## anthrosphere

Shelby33 said:


> Dark grey MAM
> It looks a bit purple? In the first picture so I took another of it in the sun.
> View attachment 5054150
> View attachment 5054151


I want to lay my head on her... She looks soooo... Soft and squishy. Beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> I want to lay my head on her... She looks soooo... Soft and squishy. Beautiful!


I'm such a sucker for soft and squishy! 
Except for men


----------



## Shelby33

BBW MAM


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> I'm such a sucker for soft and squishy!
> Except for men





Shelby33 said:


> I'm such a sucker for soft and squishy!
> Except for men


----------



## Shelby33

BBW MAM 
and some of the fence I put up yesterday, which took all day


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> BBW MAM
> and some of the fence I put up yesterday, which took all day
> 
> View attachment 5056081


Oh that's nice!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh that's nice!!!


Thanks Antonia!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> BBW MAM
> and some of the fence I put up yesterday, which took all day
> 
> View attachment 5056081


I like the detail at the top of the fence....nice backyard you have....and nice bag of course


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I like the detail at the top of the fence....nice backyard you have....and nice bag of course


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> BBW MAM
> and some of the fence I put up yesterday, which took all day
> 
> View attachment 5056081


What a great backyard! You have your own woods! Do you get many wild animals running about?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> What a great backyard! You have your own woods! Do you get many wild animals running about?


When we moved here we thought the little creek was the property line. But they found the property pins it actually goes thru the woods to the top of the hill. Which is why we had to have over 30 pines cut down! 
I haven't seen anything unusual, except for the little boys next door who run around there with shields and capes, they are so cute. But a bear has been seen on our street. What I see a lot of are birds, lots of crows, hawks, cardinals, and yellow birds I've never seen before.
I think as Roscoe gets older he will have so much fun playing there!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> When we moved here we thought the little creek was the property line. But they found the property pins it actually goes thru the woods to the top of the hill. Which is why we had to have over 30 pines cut down!
> I haven't seen anything unusual, except for the little boys next door who run around there with shields and capes, they are so cute. But a bear has been seen on our street. What I see a lot of are birds, lots of crows, hawks, cardinals, and yellow birds I've never seen before.
> I think as Roscoe gets older he will have so much fun playing there!


Oh, my! A bear! Yikes!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, my! A bear! Yikes!


we had a mountain lion in our neighborhood after one of the big fires.....wildlife people said they wouldn't do anything like relocate it unless it became in imminent threat.  unfortunately some neighbor took things into their own hands.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> we had a mountain lion in our neighborhood after one of the big fires.....wildlife people said they wouldn't do anything like relocate it unless it became in imminent threat.  unfortunately some neighbor took things into their own hands.


Oh, that doesn't sound good. We've had a mountain sighting in our parts as well. There will probably be more soon as we haven't gotten much rain this winter.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, that doesn't sound good. We've had a mountain sighting in our parts as well. There will probably be more soon as we haven't gotten much rain this winter.


it's sad....the animals just want to live.  I can understand where our neighbors were concerned about their kids or their pets but it's sad that they (apparently) found it necessary to kill the lion.


----------



## Shelby33

SW Espresso MAM


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> SW Espresso MAM
> View attachment 5056995
> View attachment 5056996


love the SW leather


----------



## Shelby33

It is snowing and cold so switched to something easier to carry, just LOVE this one! Did "for handles only" last night.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It is snowing and cold so switched to something easier to carry, just LOVE this one! Did "for handles only" last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057110
> 
> View attachment 5057112


Beautiful photo's Shelby!  It's not snowing where I am but it might be coming.  So strange to see snow this late in the year!!  Stay warm!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Beautiful photo's Shelby!  It's not snowing where I am but it might be coming.  So strange to see snow this late in the year!!  Stay warm!!


Thanks! Yes it is strange and a lot of trees have fallen since last night. Not in our yard thankfully.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! Yes it is strange and a lot of trees have fallen since last night. Not in our yard thankfully.


Whew, that's a good thing!!


----------



## Shelby33

Wine MAM


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Wine MAM
> View attachment 5058320


What a cute charm!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Wine MAM
> View attachment 5058320


Very cute charm. Matches the color exactly!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Very cute charm. Matches the color exactly!


Thanks! The funny thing is I made it right before we moved, before I even got this!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> What a cute charm!!!


Thank you! I made it one night for some reason and never used it. Probably because I didn't have a wine MAM


----------



## Shelby33

Ok here is the 4th picture in a row from me girls where are your bags  
SW chocolate MAB


----------



## sdkitty

navy MAB in use


----------



## anthrosphere

Chocolate MAB with candy cane red, gingham lining. Love this bag!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Mattie. She’s stunning in the sun


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> Chocolate MAB with candy cane red, gingham lining. Love this bag!


This is beautiful and I love the scarf! And that lining is so rare!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Mattie. She’s stunning in the sun


I want this   
I'll trade you for this purple flower.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> navy MAB in use
> View attachment 5058996


It looks great! What is the drink behind it?


----------



## anthrosphere

Shelby33 said:


> This is beautiful and I love the scarf! And that lining is so rare!


Thank you! I love your SWB, too. I need a bag in that leather... I love that sheen.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It looks great! What is the drink behind it?


thanks
its an empty bottle of Stolen X whiskey....we like the label


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Mattie looks so blue here.


----------



## samfalstaff

Ready for tomorrow. 
Go Forth Goods tote and Navy Blue MAM


----------



## Skittle

My new Nikki


----------



## samfalstaff

Skittle said:


> My new Nikki
> 
> View attachment 5059127
> View attachment 5059128


Oh, this is beautiful! Is this SW?


----------



## Skittle

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, this is beautiful! Is this SW?



Thank you! Yes, it is!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Skittle said:


> My new Nikki
> 
> View attachment 5059127
> View attachment 5059128


Is this your 2nd SWB Nikki?


----------



## Skittle

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Is this your 2nd SWB Nikki?



Yes.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Skittle said:


> Yes.


Nice  lol I can’t even find just one.


----------



## JenJBS

Skittle said:


> My new Nikki
> 
> View attachment 5059127
> View attachment 5059128



Gorgeous!         The texture of the pine needles and rocks makes it look even smoother!


----------



## Skittle

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Nice  lol I can’t even find just one.



I didn’t know it was SWB. It was described as Navy, and I started to think after I bought it that it might be SWB. I wanted a Nikki with paisley lining very badly, so that’s why I bought it.

I bought it on an Indonesian marketplace, so it wasn’t easy to find.


----------



## Skittle

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!         The texture of the pine needles and rocks makes it look even smoother!



Thank you, Jen!


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> I didn’t know it was SWB. It was described as Navy, and I started to think after I bought it that it might be SWB. I wanted a Nikki with paisley lining very badly, so that’s why I bought it.


Wow, where did you find that beauty??  I love it!  Well, maybe you can sell your other SW Nikki!


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> My new Nikki
> 
> View attachment 5059127
> View attachment 5059128


I love this photo!!!


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> I love this photo!!!



Thank you, Antonia!  

I found it in Indonesia!


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> Thank you, Antonia!
> 
> I found it in Indonesia!


Whoah!!!  Holy moly!!  How long did it take to arrive?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Skittle said:


> Thank you, Antonia!
> 
> I found it in Indonesia!


On eBay?


----------



## Skittle

Jeepgurl76 said:


> On eBay?



That would have been too easy. On Carousell (https://id.carousell.com/).


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> That would have been too easy. On Carousell (https://id.carousell.com/).


I have never heard of them...do you pay with Paypal?


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> Whoah!!!  Holy moly!!  How long did it take to arrive?



About a month. It was registered, so it moved slower than other types of mail.


----------



## samfalstaff

Skittle said:


> That would have been too easy. On Carousell (https://id.carousell.com/).


Good find! I've heard of carousell. Found some good deals on there, BUT it was local pickup.


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> I have never heard of them...do you pay with Paypal?



No, you have to pay someone who can buy it and mail it to you. In the end, after all the fees and shipping you pay twice the price it sold for . It's like a Craigslist site, they only sell locally.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> thanks
> its an empty bottle of Stolen X whiskey....we like the label


I do too!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Ready for tomorrow.
> Go Forth Goods tote and Navy Blue MAM
> View attachment 5059120


It looks brand new! Beautiful!


----------



## LipglossedX

Skittle said:


> No, you have to pay someone who can buy it and mail it to you. In the end, after all the fees and shipping you pay twice the price it sold for . It's like a Craigslist site, they only sell locally.



Looks like it may have been worth it though! It's beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It looks brand new! Beautiful!


I don't think the seller used it at all. No scuffs or marks.


----------



## samfalstaff

Double post


----------



## Skittle

LipglossedX said:


> Looks like it may have been worth it though! It's beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Blue MAB


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Blue MAB
> View attachment 5059588
> View attachment 5059589



Such a rich and saturated color!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Such a rich and saturated color!


I wish I knew what color it was! I used some tarrago when I first got it, maybe two years ago and it still looks great. But it's not royal or navy I was told. So it's a mystery!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Blue MAB
> View attachment 5059588
> View attachment 5059589



Oo I like this one! Pretty blue!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Oo I like this one! Pretty blue!


Thanks!


----------



## sdkitty

Skittle said:


> No, you have to pay someone who can buy it and mail it to you. In the end, after all the fees and shipping you pay twice the price it sold for . It's like a Craigslist site, they only sell locally.


so the site finds the person to buy it and send it to you?  sounds too complicated for me but glad it worked out for you


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Blue MAB
> View attachment 5059588
> View attachment 5059589



What lining and zippers does this have? Curious about the different blue ones


----------



## Skittle

sdkitty said:


> so the site finds the person to buy it and send it to you?  sounds too complicated for me but glad it worked out for you



Not really, you have to find your own person/company. For this one I used Parcl, which is expensive.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> What lining and zippers does this have? Curious about the different blue ones


The lining is CC, zippers are the same color as the bag. Not the bright blue.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> The lining is CC, zippers are the same color as the bag. Not the bright blue.



Interesting! Sounds like a pretty rare one.


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> Not really, you have to find your own person/company. For this one I used Parcl, which is expensive.


Sounds a little confusing for me-lol-I'll stick to the US sellers unless it's someone on eBay that's out of the country who's willing to ship to the US.


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> Sounds a little confusing for me-lol-I'll stick to the US sellers unless it's someone on eBay that's out of the country who's willing to ship to the US.



Yes, it’s complicated and it involves all kind of risks. But I did it before for other items, so I am used to it .


----------



## JenJBS

My pretty pink camera bag today.


----------



## Skittle

JenJBS said:


> My pretty pink camera bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5060259



What  beautiful color!


----------



## JenJBS

Skittle said:


> What  beautiful color!



Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Blue MAB
> View attachment 5059588
> View attachment 5059589


Ooh, nice! What is the interior?


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> My pretty pink camera bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5060259


Such a lovely color!


----------



## samfalstaff

Another work day: Go Forth Goods tote but also brought my OS Navy MAM


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Such a lovely color!



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Ooh, nice! What is the interior?


Thank you, it has CC lining.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Interesting! Sounds like a pretty rare one.


It's possible that a previous owner dyed it I guess but it doesn't look that way. If they did they did a very good job!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Sounds a little confusing for me-lol-I'll stick to the US sellers unless it's someone on eBay that's out of the country who's willing to ship to the US.


I'm with you....this would be to complicated for me - and would seem risky


----------



## Riezky

Plum snake RGH MAM


----------



## Shelby33

Riezky said:


> Plum snake RGH MAM


Beautiful! I've never seen this one!


----------



## Riezky

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful! I've never seen this one!



Thank you!! I haven’t seen much of this leather either, mostly in MAC form. It feels so delicate that I’m scared to use it much. Put it aside once thinking I should sell it if I don’t use it, and rescued it 5 minutes later apologizing for ever considering letting it go, lol.


----------



## Shelby33

Riezky said:


> Thank you!! I haven’t seen much of this leather either, mostly in MAC form. It feels so delicate that I’m scared to use it much. Put it aside once thinking I should sell it if I don’t use it, and rescued it 5 minutes later apologizing for ever considering letting it go, lol.


Hahaha no I would not sell it, love the rosegold HW too!


----------



## samfalstaff

Using my Navy MAM again. Please forgive the coke can...


----------



## anthrosphere

samfalstaff said:


> Using my Navy MAM again. Please forgive the coke can...
> View attachment 5061155


The brown strap gives it a really nice contrast to your bag. Very pretty!


----------



## Shelby33

Devote


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Devote
> View attachment 5061694
> View attachment 5061696


Very nice Shelby!!  Is this the one with the blue/white stripe lining??  How heavy is it?


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Devote
> View attachment 5061694
> View attachment 5061696



Beautiful!! The studded ones are so pretty... I am also curious about how heavy it is??


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful!! The studded ones are so pretty... I am also curious about how heavy it is??


Thanks! To me it is the same weight as Nikki, except it's more comfortable.


----------



## Riezky

Teal MAM!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Very nice Shelby!!  Is this the one with the blue/white stripe lining??  How heavy is it?


Yes blue and white, it feels the same as when I load up a Nikki. The strap is more comfortable though.


----------



## Antonia

Riezky said:


> Teal MAM!


Wow gorgeous!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yes blue and white, it feels the same as when I load up a Nikki. The strap is more comfortable though.


It's gorgeous!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It's gorgeous!!


Thank you! It was 30.00, though shipping was 20


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you! It was 30.00, though shipping was 20


Still a good deal!!!


----------



## Riezky

Antonia said:


> Wow gorgeous!!



Thank you!! It’s such a soothing color, I love it.


----------



## Shelby33

Riezky said:


> Thank you!! It’s such a soothing color, I love it.


And the leather is so soft!


----------



## Riezky

Shelby33 said:


> And the leather is so soft!



Yes, it is very huggable! Your Devote looks so wonderfully soft and squishy too!  I've been eyeing one and yours has pushed me an inch closer, haha


----------



## Shelby33

Riezky said:


> Yes, it is very huggable! Your Devote looks so wonderfully soft and squishy too!  I've been eyeing one and yours has pushed me an inch closer, haha


I love this Devote!!!
I have a teal Mattie and Nikki, I love the leather!


----------



## Antonia

Today's RM is my glazed burgundy Nikki


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Today's RM is my glazed burgundy Nikki
> View attachment 5062461
> View attachment 5062462



It's gorgeous!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Today's RM is my glazed burgundy Nikki
> View attachment 5062461
> View attachment 5062462


I like the jeans, the boots, the belt - everything


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Today's RM is my glazed burgundy Nikki
> View attachment 5062461
> View attachment 5062462


You look beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Lavender Devote 
I gave myself a heart attack when I looked at this picture-I thought that mark was on my coat! And Antonia gave it to me and I love it! But, it's just crayon on the MIRROR from my grandson, that's my daughter's room.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Lavender Devote
> I gave myself a heart attack when I looked at this picture-I thought that mark was on my coat! And Antonia gave it to me and I love it! But, it's just crayon on the MIRROR from my grandson, that's my daughter's room.
> View attachment 5062495


nice outfit


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> nice outfit


Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Lavender Devote
> I gave myself a heart attack when I looked at this picture-I thought that mark was on my coat! And Antonia gave it to me and I love it! But, it's just crayon on the MIRROR from my grandson, that's my daughter's room.
> View attachment 5062495


This looks fabulous in every way!!!!   So glad it's crayon on the mirror,  lol!!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> It's gorgeous!





sdkitty said:


> I like the jeans, the boots, the belt - everything





Shelby33 said:


> You look beautiful!


Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Today's RM is my glazed burgundy Nikki
> View attachment 5062461
> View attachment 5062462



Love the Glazed Burgundy! and your outfit!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Lavender Devote
> I gave myself a heart attack when I looked at this picture-I thought that mark was on my coat! And Antonia gave it to me and I love it! But, it's just crayon on the MIRROR from my grandson, that's my daughter's room.
> View attachment 5062495



Lol @ the mirror mark... I have done stuff like that. Love the bag and coat! I need to use my Devote more.


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Love the Glazed Burgundy! and your outfit!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Riezky

Antonia said:


> Today's RM is my glazed burgundy Nikki
> View attachment 5062461
> View attachment 5062462





Shelby33 said:


> Lavender Devote
> I gave myself a heart attack when I looked at this picture-I thought that mark was on my coat! And Antonia gave it to me and I love it! But, it's just crayon on the MIRROR from my grandson, that's my daughter's room.
> View attachment 5062495



Both of you look amazing!! Love the outfits and the bags


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Lavender Devote
> I gave myself a heart attack when I looked at this picture-I thought that mark was on my coat! And Antonia gave it to me and I love it! But, it's just crayon on the MIRROR from my grandson, that's my daughter's room.
> View attachment 5062495


Coat, bag and boots look so good together! Love


----------



## Antonia

Riezky said:


> Both of you look amazing!! Love the outfits and the bags


Thank you @Riezky


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> Today's RM is my glazed burgundy Nikki
> View attachment 5062461
> View attachment 5062462



Great outfit and I love, love your sweater! 

And of course the bag is gorgeous and goes perfectly well with the outfit!


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Lavender Devote
> I gave myself a heart attack when I looked at this picture-I thought that mark was on my coat! And Antonia gave it to me and I love it! But, it's just crayon on the MIRROR from my grandson, that's my daughter's room.
> View attachment 5062495



The purse has such a lovely color and it goes so well with the outfit!


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> Great outfit and I love, love your sweater!
> 
> And of course the bag is gorgeous and goes perfectly well with the outfit!


Thank you @Skittle !!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> The purse has such a lovely color and it goes so well with the outfit!


Thank you! The sellers pictures weren't the best so I took a chance. I love it!! Had no idea it was Lavender either.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Coat, bag and boots look so good together! Love


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Riezky said:


> Both of you look amazing!! Love the outfits and the bags


Thank you


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Lavender Devote
> I gave myself a heart attack when I looked at this picture-I thought that mark was on my coat! And Antonia gave it to me and I love it! But, it's just crayon on the MIRROR from my grandson, that's my daughter's room.
> View attachment 5062495


Love the boots too!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Love the boots too!


Thanks! My mom gave them to me. She collects boots like I collect bags.


----------



## samfalstaff

anthrosphere said:


> The brown strap gives it a really nice contrast to your bag. Very pretty!


Thanks


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! To me it is the same weight as Nikki, except it's more comfortable.


Really? Interesting...


----------



## samfalstaff

Riezky said:


> Teal MAM!


What a great color!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Today's RM is my glazed burgundy Nikki
> View attachment 5062461
> View attachment 5062462


I like that sweater! Reminds me of a sweater I picked up in Ireland. And the bag is beautiful of course!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Lavender Devote
> I gave myself a heart attack when I looked at this picture-I thought that mark was on my coat! And Antonia gave it to me and I love it! But, it's just crayon on the MIRROR from my grandson, that's my daughter's room.
> View attachment 5062495


You look like a rockstar! Those boots!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I like that sweater! Reminds me of a sweater I picked up in Ireland. And the bag is beautiful of course!


Thank you!!  It's from Zara!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> You look like a rockstar! Those boots!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Lavender Devote


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB MAB


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063639
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063640


I love this bag so much and you look great!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I love this bag so much and you look great!


Thank you


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063639
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063640



Love the bag, and the shirt!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063639
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063640



Beautiful!!   

Kind of regret not buying Antonia's one that was on eBay now...  SW is just lovely.


----------



## JenJBS

Jungle Green MiniMAC.


----------



## Shelby33

Went a little picture happy. I took about 15.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5064665
> View attachment 5064666
> View attachment 5064667
> 
> Went a little picture happy. I took about 15.


I used to not like the pink trim but it's growing on me.  pretty bag and of course, nice staging Shelby


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I used to not like the pink trim but it's growing on me.  pretty bag and of course, nice staging Shelby


Thank you


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5064665
> View attachment 5064666
> View attachment 5064667
> 
> Went a little picture happy. I took about 15.



Beautiful bag!  As always, beautiful pics! 




sdkitty said:


> I used to not like the pink trim but it's growing on me.  pretty bag and of course, nice staging Shelby


I'm enough of a child of the 80's that I love the neon pink trim...


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5064665
> View attachment 5064666
> View attachment 5064667
> 
> Went a little picture happy. I took about 15.



Beautiful bag and photos!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful bag and photos!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag!  As always, beautiful pics!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm enough of a child of the 80's that I love the neon pink trim...


Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063639
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063640


You have the nicest SW black MAB!!  It's like new!!     I also agree with Shelby,  you look great!!


----------



## laurenrr

Saw my mom today - she was wearing this:


----------



## Shelby33

Lavender Devote again





This is the thickest, softest leather!


----------



## JenJBS

Pretty purple MiniMAC on a dismal, rainy day.


----------



## Riezky

JenJBS said:


> Pretty purple MiniMAC on a dismal, rainy day.
> 
> View attachment 5066830



Such an amazing color!!


----------



## JenJBS

Riezky said:


> Such an amazing color!!



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Pretty purple MiniMAC on a dismal, rainy day.
> 
> View attachment 5066830


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5067190


OMG look at all the tree stumps hahaha


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5067190





Shelby33 said:


> OMG look at all the tree stumps hahaha



Beautiful bag! There are a lot of stumps... you should have plenty of firewood now though?


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful bag! There are a lot of stumps... you should have plenty of firewood now though?


No my dad who was a FF said pine is too dangerous to burn, sap gets stuck to the morter and can cause a chimney fire. They most likely sold the pine for flooring. 
We don't know if we're going to use the fireplace until the baby is older.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> No my dad who was a FF said pine is too dangerous to burn, sap gets stuck to the morter and can cause a chimney fire. They most likely sold the pine for flooring.
> We don't know if we're going to use the fireplace until the baby is older.



Ah gotcha! Bonfire?? or you could build something...


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Ah gotcha! Bonfire?? or you could build something...


They kept the trunks as long as they could, and transported them somewhere, probably to sell. 3 logging trucks. But I do have random piles of firewood everywhere!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> They kept the trunks as long as they could, and transported them somewhere, probably to sell. 3 logging trucks. But I do have random piles of firewood everywhere!



Wow, that is lots of trees/wood! but great it's all done!


----------



## Riezky

This MAM that recently made its way to me  My best guess on this color is Luggage shine?


----------



## samfalstaff

Riezky said:


> This MAM that recently made its way to me  My best guess on this color is Luggage shine?


Love that red zipper track!


----------



## Riezky

samfalstaff said:


> Love that red zipper track!



Thank you, I have been wanting something with the red zip forever! So happy with it


----------



## Shelby33

GE MAB


----------



## Shelby33

Riezky said:


> This MAM that recently made its way to me  My best guess on this color is Luggage shine?


The leather looks beautiful!


----------



## Riezky

Shelby33 said:


> The leather looks beautiful!



I think your GE MAB takes the cake here!!


----------



## Shelby33

Riezky said:


> I think your GE MAB takes the cake here!!


I do absolutely love that bag, especially because it came from someone very special!
Oh wait that was the GA hahaha. The GE I got for like 20.00 or something because the piping was exposed. I just pulled out the piping and glued it back together. 
I love the red zipper track on your bag!


----------



## Shelby33

This one hasn't seen the light of day in a long time. Tomato MAM 



Next to wine


----------



## snibor

Mini Julian Backpack today worn crossbody.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I do absolutely love that bag, especially because it came from someone very special!
> Oh wait that was the GA hahaha. The GE I got for like 20.00 or something because the piping was exposed. I just pulled out the piping and glued it back together.
> I love the red zipper track on your bag!


I'm like, wow, everyone is giving Shelby their glazed MAB's!!!


----------



## Denverite

Riezky said:


> This MAM that recently made its way to me  My best guess on this color is Luggage shine?



I really love this bag! I think that is luggage shine! There was luggage shine and just regular luggage both with red zipper track. Does that have rose gold hardware?


----------



## Riezky

Shelby33 said:


> I do absolutely love that bag, especially because it came from someone very special!
> Oh wait that was the GA hahaha. The GE I got for like 20.00 or something because the piping was exposed. I just pulled out the piping and glued it back together.
> I love the red zipper track on your bag!



$20!! I dream of finding a GE or GB MAB at that price, haha. Or that Tomato  Thank you, red zip is definitely my favorite!



Denverite said:


> I really love this bag! I think that is luggage shine! There was luggage shine and just regular luggage both with red zipper track. Does that have rose gold hardware?



Thank you, yes, it does have rose gold hw! That was the main reason I was thinking luggage shine, looked like regular luggage had gold hw?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I'm like, wow, everyone is giving Shelby their glazed MAB's!!!


Hahaha, when I read the comment I thought it said GA. Also I was thinking about GA because it was in front of me!


----------



## Shelby33

Emerald MAM, until I get my OS Royal MAM later today!


----------



## snibor

Green Swing with my Gucci Tian wallet today.


----------



## snibor

Shelby33 said:


> Emerald MAM
> View attachment 5070115
> View attachment 5070120
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070116


Lol we are on the same wave length. Both posted green bags at same time!  It’s a Green Day!


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> Lol we are on the same wave length. Both posted green bags at same time!  It’s a Green Day!


I was thinking the same thing!!!!


----------



## Antonia

@Shelby33 and @snibor , those are beautiful green bags!!!  That's the 'perfect' green shade in my opinion....a mid-green!!


----------



## Riezky

snibor said:


> Lol we are on the same wave length. Both posted green bags at same time!  It’s a Green Day!



+1 on the green wavelength today  I think this is leaf?


----------



## JenJBS

RM Greens...     



Shelby33 said:


> Emerald MAM, until I get my OS Royal MAM later today!
> View attachment 5070115
> View attachment 5070120
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070116


Love this green! 



snibor said:


> Green Swing with my Gucci Tian wallet today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070121



Beautiful green, and love the Swing Bag style.  The Gucci Tian wallet is perfect with it!  
*If*   I get another RM, I think I'll go for a Swing Bag...



Riezky said:


> +1 on the green wavelength today  I think this is leaf?



It's pretty!


----------



## Shelby33

Riezky said:


> +1 on the green wavelength today  I think this is leaf?


Pretty!!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

All beautiful greens!!


----------



## samfalstaff

All these beautiful green bags are giving me the courage to finally work on my own Emerald MAM.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> @Shelby33 and @snibor , those are beautiful green bags!!!  That's the 'perfect' green shade in my opinion....a mid-green!!


I think green is supposed to be "in" now, but to me it always has!


----------



## Shelby33

Royal MAM


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I think green is supposed to be "in" now, but to me it always has!


I find green bags or shoes very neutral.  and when we have all the black, brown, etc, that we want, there's green


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Royal MAM
> View attachment 5071108


looks like a nice dark blue, almost navy but brighter


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> looks like a nice dark blue, almost navy but brighter


It's a beautiful blue, darker than my royal with bbw. This is a very saturated blue, but still bright if that makes sense.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5072239



Perfect stump solution - new bag modeling spots! lol


----------



## Antonia

Fringe Edie today


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Fringe Edie today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073106
> View attachment 5073107
> View attachment 5073106
> View attachment 5073107


I love the bag and it's perfect with your outfit!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Royal MAM again


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I love the bag and it's perfect with your outfit!!!


Thanks Shelby!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Royal MAM again
> View attachment 5073112


This bag is so freaking gorgeous!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> This bag is so freaking gorgeous!!


It looks so nice against the brass!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Fringe Edie today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073106
> View attachment 5073107
> View attachment 5073106
> View attachment 5073107



Love fringe Edie! so fun and I love your outfit and studded sandals!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Royal MAM again
> View attachment 5073112



 Love this color and it does look great with the brass!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Love fringe Edie! so fun and I love your outfit and studded sandals!


Thank you @LipglossedX    The studded sandals are Steve Madden.  I bought 3 of his studded shoes so far and they're all 'inspired' by Valentino.


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Thank you @LipglossedX    The studded sandals are Steve Madden.  I bought 3 of his studded shoes so far and they're all 'inspired' by Valentino.



I was looking at some last summer but will need to look again! almost sandal season here too!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Love this color and it does look great with the brass!


Thank you!


----------



## LipglossedX

Black Cat Linear Stud Nikki today... really love this one!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Black Cat Linear Stud Nikki today... really love this one!
> 
> View attachment 5073352


Oooh, this is nice!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5072239


Beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Fringe Edie today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073106
> View attachment 5073107
> View attachment 5073106
> View attachment 5073107


Looking so stylish as always!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Black Cat Linear Stud Nikki today... really love this one!
> 
> View attachment 5073352


I LOVE this. I could be so bad ass carrying this bag around!


----------



## Riezky

Antonia said:


> Fringe Edie today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073106
> View attachment 5073107
> View attachment 5073106
> View attachment 5073107



I love that on you!! 



LipglossedX said:


> Black Cat Linear Stud Nikki today... really love this one!
> 
> View attachment 5073352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I



I want one of these so bad. Gorgeous!



Shelby33 said:


> Royal MAM again
> View attachment 5073112



I want to hug it  so pretty


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Black Cat Linear Stud Nikki today... really love this one!
> 
> View attachment 5073352



What an exceptional bag!


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Oooh, this is nice!



Thanks! Loving the Black Cat leather.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I LOVE this. I could be so bad ass carrying this bag around!



It does make you feel instantly more badass!


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> What an exceptional bag!



Thanks!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Riezky said:


> I love that on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> I want one of these so bad. Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> I want to hug it  so pretty


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Looking so stylish as always!


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

Great bag for a rainy day


----------



## Haughty

Riezky said:


> I love that on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> I want one of these so bad. Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> I want to hug it  so pretty


There is a black cat linear stud Nikki on PM.  Somewhat high but I asums there is room for negotiation.   Not my listing


----------



## Riezky

Haughty said:


> There is a black cat linear stud Nikki on PM.  Somewhat high but I asums there is room for negotiation.   Not my listing



Ahhh, thank you so much, think I found it!! Will be watching while my bag fund replenishes, haha


----------



## Shelby33

Royal MAM


----------



## Shelby33

Royal MAM


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Royal MAM
> View attachment 5076259


Color is stunning and looks so smooshy


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Color is stunning and looks so smooshy


It's been handled... A lot.. By me


----------



## Shelby33

Changed bags because I just got my mint Nikki!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Changed bags because I just got my mint Nikki!
> View attachment 5076342
> View attachment 5076346



Pretty!! Love the mint color.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Pretty!! Love the mint color.


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Changed bags because I just got my mint Nikki!
> View attachment 5076342
> View attachment 5076346



Such a lovely spring/summer color!       Congratulations!


----------



## LipglossedX

Decided to just stick with Linear Stud Nikki this week. I think there's a better mirror to use after I'm actually organized but here she is "in action" before a quick coffee/grocery run.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Such a lovely spring/summer color!       Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Such a lovely spring/summer color!       Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

It's really a struggle to not use my royal MAM. 
Idk what color this is..


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Decided to just stick with Linear Stud Nikki this week. I think there's a better mirror to use after I'm actually organized but here she is "in action" before a quick coffee/grocery run.
> 
> View attachment 5076550


looks great on you


----------



## missconvy

Headed to do some continuing education


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It's really a struggle to not use my royal MAM.
> Idk what color this is..
> View attachment 5077216
> 
> View attachment 5077219


Chocolate? Goes really well with the pretty top.


----------



## samfalstaff

missconvy said:


> View attachment 5077291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headed to do some continuing education


Ooh, that's always so much fun...not. But I like this nylon tote!


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> looks great on you



Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It's really a struggle to not use my royal MAM.
> Idk what color this is..
> View attachment 5077216
> 
> View attachment 5077219


I love it!!  PS:  Love your cute top and sneakers too!!


----------



## Antonia

Maxi Edie in Cherrywood


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Maxi Edie in Cherrywood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077352
> View attachment 5077354



Love Cherrywood Maxi and your camo pants + black!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> Maxi Edie in Cherrywood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077352
> View attachment 5077354


Looks so good!!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Love Cherrywood Maxi and your camo pants + black!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Looks so good!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I love it!!  PS:  Love your cute top and sneakers too!!


Thanks! The sneakers are cat's faces


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Chocolate? Goes really well with the pretty top.


I think so? The texture is so different than my other chocolate but I will call it chocolate!


----------



## JenJBS

My jungle green MiniMAC.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> My jungle green MiniMAC.
> 
> View attachment 5077600


 I love this shade of green!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> I love this shade of green!!!



Thank you, Antonia!


----------



## Shelby33

Mint Nikki


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Mint Nikki
> View attachment 5078394



Such a beautiful color!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Such a beautiful color!


Thanks! It's really soft, I just sprayed it so it's all protected now.


----------



## samfalstaff

Chocolate or Caramel MAM with FDL interior


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Chocolate or Caramel MAM with FDL interior
> 
> View attachment 5078436
> View attachment 5078437


I was thinking about this color, compared to my chocolate this is lighter and more of an auburn color, is yours?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I was thinking about this color, compared to my chocolate this is lighter and more of an auburn color, is yours?


I think it's lighter. Will have to check.


----------



## Shelby33

Cranberry Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Black Nikki with siggy HW and b&w floral lining


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Cranberry Nikki
> View attachment 5079020





Antonia said:


> Black Nikki with siggy HW and b&w floral lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079732


Looking good! Now I want to go change into a Nikki!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5079913
> View attachment 5079914
> View attachment 5079916


I couldn't post before, anyone else having problems? Anyway, I got this bag on a whim because it was 20.00 and I love this style. When I took it out of the dustbag I couldn't believe how soft it was. I think the off white leather is the same as the whitewash leather. The shoulder strap is adjustable, flat name plate, blue/white lining, didn't expect to like this as much as I do though. The pink marks on it were pretty easy to cover. It's very very smooshy.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079935


Smoosh!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Black Nikki with siggy HW and b&w floral lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079732


Noir?


----------



## Riezky

Been using this one since I got it a couple days ago. In love


----------



## Shelby33

Riezky said:


> Been using this one since I got it a couple days ago. In love


Oh that purple zipper!


----------



## IntheOcean

Riezky said:


> Been using this one since I got it a couple days ago. In love


Very pretty!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I couldn't post before, anyone else having problems? Anyway, I got this bag on a whim because it was 20.00 and I love this style. When I took it out of the dustbag I couldn't believe how soft it was. I think the off white leather is the same as the whitewash leather. The shoulder strap is adjustable, flat name plate, blue/white lining, didn't expect to like this as much as I do though. The pink marks on it were pretty easy to cover. It's very very smooshy.


great deal on that one


----------



## Shelby33

It's a beautiful day, want some color!


----------



## JenJBS

Riezky said:


> Been using this one since I got it a couple days ago. In love



It's beautiful!   Enjoy! 



Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5080562
> View attachment 5080568



Wonderful pics! Pretty bag!



Shelby33 said:


> It's a beautiful day, want some color!
> View attachment 5080583



And such a lovely color it is!


----------



## Antonia

Noir Nikki again


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It's a beautiful day, want some color!
> View attachment 5080583


Simply gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Simply gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Noir Nikki again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080644
> View attachment 5080645


LOVE your shoes! And the bag!!


----------



## Shelby33

I'm changing again, I really want to see how these handles hold up. Sorry for all the pictures.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I'm changing again, I really want to see how these handles hold up. Sorry for all the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080691


Great blue on that bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Noir Nikki again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080644
> View attachment 5080645


Your shoes!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> LOVE your shoes! And the bag!!


Thank you Shelby!!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Your shoes!


Thank you @samfalstaff !  They're actually Steve Madden....they're a replica of the $1100 Valentino's!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I'm changing again, I really want to see how these handles hold up. Sorry for all the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080691


We don't mind at all...instead of seeing one bag a day from you, we get 3-4....more eye candy!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Great blue on that bag!


Thanks!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Nikki  ❤️


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Nikki  ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080858
> View attachment 5080859


Yay, you got her finally!  Congrats Carrie!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Nikki


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Nikki  ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080858
> View attachment 5080859



Beautiful and I'm sure super soft!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I’m getting smaller in weight but I feel like my bag is getting bigger


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Sisters ❤️ Mattie, Tess and Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Sisters ❤ Mattie, Tess and Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080891
> View attachment 5080892
> View attachment 5080897
> View attachment 5080899
> View attachment 5080900
> View attachment 5080901
> View attachment 5080902


They look like one big happy SW Blue family!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Sisters ❤ Mattie, Tess and Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080891
> View attachment 5080892
> View attachment 5080897
> View attachment 5080899
> View attachment 5080900
> View attachment 5080901
> View attachment 5080902



All gorgeous!!


----------



## Riezky

Shelby33 said:


> Oh that purple zipper!





IntheOcean said:


> Very pretty!





JenJBS said:


> It's beautiful!   Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful pics! Pretty bag!
> 
> 
> 
> And such a lovely color it is!



Thank you!! Still using it today, that purple zip makes me so unreasonably happy, haha


----------



## Riezky

Shelby33 said:


> It's a beautiful day, want some color!
> View attachment 5080583



I'm obsessed with lavender lately, gorgeous!!



Antonia said:


> Noir Nikki again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080644
> View attachment 5080645



Another  on the shoes, just as amazing as the bag!



Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Sisters ❤ Mattie, Tess and Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080891
> View attachment 5080892
> View attachment 5080897
> View attachment 5080899
> View attachment 5080900
> View attachment 5080901
> View attachment 5080902



 so much beautiful smoosh!


----------



## Antonia

Riezky said:


> I'm obsessed with lavender lately, gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> Another  on the shoes, just as amazing as the bag!
> 
> 
> 
> so much beautiful smoosh!



Thank you!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I'm changing again, I really want to see how these handles hold up. Sorry for all the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080691


Beautiful!   No need to be sorry. Like Antonia said, more eye candy for us!  We'll never complain about that! 



Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Nikki  ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080858
> View attachment 5080859



Love all your SWB bags, but most especially this Nikki!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Nikki  ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080858
> View attachment 5080859


So happy for you!!! It looks perfect!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Fig Nikki, finally found it!


----------



## Shelby33

Sometimes Nikki bugs me a little and I have been thinking about GA all night so changed. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I was putti g "for handles only" on some bags and pulled this out, mocha/stingray. I don't think it was that popular but I LOVE it!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Sometimes Nikki bugs me a little and I have been thinking about GA all night so changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081741
> 
> I was putti g "for handles only" on some bags and pulled this out, mocha/stingray. I don't think it was that popular but I LOVE it!
> View attachment 5081745



I love the look of the stingray!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I love the look of the stingray!


Thanks! It's different! Pretty sturdy too.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081818
> View attachment 5081819


This belongs in a museum, so happy for you!


----------



## starrynite_87

Running errands with this beauty


----------



## Antonia

starrynite_87 said:


> Running errands with this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081950


Love this one!!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081818
> View attachment 5081819



That leather...


----------



## Shelby33

Coral MAM


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Coral MAM
> View attachment 5082605


Wow, what a pretty color!!!   Congrats!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

starrynite_87 said:


> Running errands with this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081950


Love this color and goes so well with the hardware!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Nikki   I may never switch bags!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Nikki   I may never switch bags!
> View attachment 5082636


I don't blame you...you've waited a long time for this bag!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Nikki   I may never switch bags!
> View attachment 5082636



I don't think I would either...


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wow, what a pretty color!!!   Congrats!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Coral MAM


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Nikki   I bought two bags recently lol but I don’t wanna switch from this bag


----------



## shesnochill

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081818
> View attachment 5081819



WOOOOOO!!! YOU FOUND / GOT ONE!!!!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I'm changing again, I really want to see how these handles hold up. Sorry for all the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080691




Please never apologize for too many pictures


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Please never apologize for too many pictures


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Nikki   I bought two bags recently lol but I don’t wanna switch from this bag
> View attachment 5083480
> View attachment 5083481


No words.....


----------



## Riezky

Thank you @Haughty (and @LipglossedX for posting your Nikki)! I had no idea what all the fuss was over black cat leather, and now I understand completely. So soft


----------



## LipglossedX

Riezky said:


> Thank you @Haughty (and @LipglossedX for posting your Nikki)! I had no idea what all the fuss was over black cat leather, and now I understand completely. So soft



Isn't it nice in person?? Congrats! Yours is beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Riezky said:


> Thank you @Haughty (and @LipglossedX for posting your Nikki)! I had no idea what all the fuss was over black cat leather, and now I understand completely. So soft


It's beautiful!


----------



## Riezky

LipglossedX said:


> Isn't it nice in person?? Congrats! Yours is beautiful!





Shelby33 said:


> It's beautiful!



Thank you! Yes, I couldn't have imagined how amazing it is in person! I'll have to force myself to switch out in a few days before I start thinking I need a backup


----------



## samfalstaff

Riezky said:


> Thank you @Haughty (and @LipglossedX for posting your Nikki)! I had no idea what all the fuss was over black cat leather, and now I understand completely. So soft


Oh, did you get the one on posh? I noticed it sold. Looks wonderful!


----------



## Riezky

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, did you get the one on posh? I noticed it sold. Looks wonderful!



Ty, yes, it is from posh! Couldn't say no to the offer, haha


----------



## Shelby33

Burgundy Darling


----------



## Shelby33

I guess you all know by now how indecisive I am, but wearing all white so will use my coral MAM. 
Jeep included for @Jeepgurl76


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I guess you all know by now how indecisive I am, but wearing all white so will use my coral MAM.
> Jeep included for @Jeepgurl76
> 
> View attachment 5084436


This is a great pic ❤️ A stunning bag and a jeep just go together!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This is a great pic ❤ A stunning bag and a jeep just go together!


My son keeps asking "did she see the picture yet?"


----------



## Riezky

Shelby33 said:


> I guess you all know by now how indecisive I am, but wearing all white so will use my coral MAM.
> Jeep included for @Jeepgurl76
> 
> View attachment 5084436



This is amazing


----------



## Shelby33

Riezky said:


> This is amazing


Thanks!


----------



## LipglossedX

Stonewash Black MAM hanging out today.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Stonewash Black MAM hanging out today.
> 
> View attachment 5084634


I love it with the silver HW, looks like a different bag!


----------



## shesnochill

Black Cat MAB with me on a trip to Trader Joe’s


----------



## Jeepgurl76

It’s cold and rainy today! Noir Nikki is best if in the rain. Doesn’t get any spots on it.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Jeepgurl76

Noir Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Another Noir Nikki pic just because.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Another Noir Nikki pic just because.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085733


nice leather and I like the silver HW


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> nice leather and I like the silver HW


Love the leather on this bag. I came across a MAC with noir leather that is very tempting!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Love the leather on this bag. I came across a MAC with noir leather that is very tempting!


you're very active   good for you - enjoy


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Another Noir Nikki pic just because.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085733


I thought Noir leather only came with siggy HW??  This bag must be very rare!! I love my Noir leather Nikki...it's very wrinkly and I love that about it!!  So glad I found it!  Great photo Carrie!!!


----------



## Shelby33

GA MAB


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I thought Noir leather only came with siggy HW??  This bag must be very rare!! I love my Noir leather Nikki...it's very wrinkly and I love that about it!!  So glad I found it!  Great photo Carrie!!!


I think it came with silver at sample sales. Not many around.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Afraid of getting her dirty but she’s so pretty ❤️ Whitewash Rosegold Mattie.


----------



## Riezky

Shelby33 said:


> GA MAB
> View attachment 5085775





Jeepgurl76 said:


> Afraid of getting her dirty but she’s so pretty ❤ Whitewash Rosegold Mattie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086508



All this greenery with beautiful bags is so wonderful to look at


----------



## Riezky

Switched into this hunter(?) green MAB. Not yet sure how I feel about this color. Maybe need to wait for fall.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

Riezky said:


> Switched into this hunter(?) green MAB. Not yet sure how I feel about this color. Maybe need to wait for fall.
> 
> View attachment 5086700


Love this!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Afraid of getting her dirty but she’s so pretty ❤ Whitewash Rosegold Mattie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086508


I have this combination in a dream bag, it resists dirt pretty well!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Black Cat MAB with me on a trip to Trader Joe’s
> 
> View attachment 5084866
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084867
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084868


Looking good!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> GA MAB
> View attachment 5085775


It looks like it's hiding from you. Seriously, the color on this bag is beautiful. Especially with the greenery!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Nikki. I really like the leather on this bag and hardware
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
! Bag has the birdie lining in it. Some of the bags with the Becky birds in it was kinda hit or miss with the leather quality in my opinion.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Nikki. I really like the leather on this bag and hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Bag has the birdie lining in it. Some of the bags with the Becky birds in it was kinda hit or miss with the leather quality in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086861
> View attachment 5086862
> View attachment 5086863


Wow this looks really nice and smooshy!!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> It looks like it's hiding from you. Seriously, the color on this bag is beautiful. Especially with the greenery!


Thanks!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Nikki. I really like the leather on this bag and hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Bag has the birdie lining in it. Some of the bags with the Becky birds in it was kinda hit or miss with the leather quality in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086861
> View attachment 5086862
> View attachment 5086863



The leather looks like the brown version of the black cat leather... wonder if it is?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> The leather looks like the brown version of the black cat leather... wonder if it is?


It’s really buttery soft.


----------



## Shelby33

WBBW MAB and my shirt for tomorrow!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Nikki. I really like the leather on this bag and hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Bag has the birdie lining in it. Some of the bags with the Becky birds in it was kinda hit or miss with the leather quality in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086861
> View attachment 5086862
> View attachment 5086863


Beautiful!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> WBBW MAB and my shirt for tomorrow!
> View attachment 5087613


Huh, they make a shirt for this!?! Maybe it will encourage more people to get vaccinated. Free shirt with every jab.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Huh, they make a shirt for this!?! Maybe it will encourage more people to get vaccinated. Free shirt with every jab.



I just got my first shot a couple days ago and didn't get a shirt but I was amused when they gave me a 10% off coupon just for getting it there. Reminded me of an adult version of getting a lollypop or something like they used to.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> I just got my first shot a couple days ago and didn't get a shirt but I was amused when they gave me a 10% off coupon just for getting it there. Reminded me of an adult version of getting a lollypop or something like they used to.


Congratulations on getting your first shot. Hopefully you didn't suffer any ill effects from it.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Congratulations on getting your first shot. Hopefully you didn't suffer any ill effects from it.



Thanks! I'm getting some side effects but I usually do from vaccines so I scheduled it out to have a few days to mostly relax. Already feeling a lot better so not too bad.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Huh, they make a shirt for this!?! Maybe it will encourage more people to get vaccinated. Free shirt with every jab.


My daughter got it for me, she either had it made or found it online. She wants me to wear it tomorrow when I get the second shot. I think it would be cool if Pfizer had red gang shirts.


----------



## JenJBS

MiniMAC with rainbow hardware today.


----------



## Skittle

JenJBS said:


> MiniMAC with rainbow hardware today.
> 
> View attachment 5088777



That rainbow hardware is to die for  . And it look so beautiful against the black leather!


----------



## Bag*Hound

samfalstaff said:


> Another work day: Go Forth Goods tote but also brought my OS Navy MAM
> View attachment 5060311


Beautiful! How heavy is your tote?


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> MiniMAC with rainbow hardware today.
> 
> View attachment 5088777



I think the black Mini Macs with any hardware color all look great but always love seeing the rainbow hardware!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I just got my first shot a couple days ago and didn't get a shirt but I was amused when they gave me a 10% off coupon just for getting it there. Reminded me of an adult version of getting a lollypop or something like they used to.


I got a sticker hahaha


----------



## JenJBS

Skittle said:


> That rainbow hardware is to die for  . And it look so beautiful against the black leather!


Thank you!    I totally agree!  




LipglossedX said:


> I think the black Mini Macs with any hardware color all look great but always love seeing the rainbow hardware!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## IntheOcean

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5089190


Such a lovely shade of blue!  May I ask (I'm a total RM noob) what leather is this, lambskin, calfskin or something else?


----------



## Shelby33

IntheOcean said:


> Such a lovely shade of blue!  May I ask (I'm a total RM noob) what leather is this, lambskin, calfskin or something else?


I wish I knew! I can tell you it's not lamb. There's not a lot of mention of this color (marine) in the old threads. I'm sorry, wish I could be more help!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5089190


 So stunning!!  What an amazing find


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> So stunning!!  What an amazing find


Thank you, I love it!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5089190


You know, if you ever get sick of this color....you know who to call!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Shelby33 said:


> I wish I knew! I can tell you it's not lamb. There's not a lot of mention of this color (marine) in the old threads. I'm sorry, wish I could be more help!


It's OK! That's a gorgeous bag whatever type of leather it's made of!


----------



## Shelby33

IntheOcean said:


> It's OK! That's a gorgeous bag whatever type of leather it's made of!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> You know, if you ever get sick of this color....you know who to call!!


Absolutely!


----------



## samfalstaff

Bag*Hound said:


> Beautiful! How heavy is your tote?


Heavy. About 3 pounds, but I also put a ton of stuff in there including a computer. Straps are comfortable on the shoulder.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5089190


This is beautiful! I know you prefer polished HW, but I think that blue goes so well with the aged brass!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I got a sticker hahaha


I hope you are feeling okay after your second shot.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> This is beautiful! I know you prefer polished HW, but I think that blue goes so well with the aged brass!


Thanks! I do too! I haven't polished this and that's a first for me. The brass just looks so nice against this color!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I hope you are feeling okay after your second shot.


Thanks Sam, let's just say I've had better days


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks Sam, let's just say I've had better days


I hope you feel better!  I get my second shot (Pfizer) a week from Saturday!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I hope you feel better!  I get my second shot (Pfizer) a week from Saturday!!


Oh good! The Pfizer has less side effects. I'm just happy they found a vaccine so quickly, luckily they have been working on MRNAs for about 10 years. I and I know everyone just want this over...


----------



## samfalstaff

Picking up the kid today with my wine Nikki...I seem to be on a red bag kick.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BBW MAB  Don’t mind my mess in background lol gotta keep the box away from the bird  kinda wish this bag had the more pebbly leather since it has the paisley lining in it then it would be perfect!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> BBW MAB  Don’t mind my mess in background lol gotta keep the box away from the bird
> View attachment 5090026


Love it! Congrats!  PS:  Love the bird photo-bomb!!    So cute!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> BBW MAB  Don’t mind my mess in background lol gotta keep the box away from the bird  kinda wish this bag had the more pebbly leather since it has the paisley lining in it then it would be perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090026


I like the smooth leather....looks good on you
Bird is so cute


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> BBW MAB  Don’t mind my mess in background lol gotta keep the box away from the bird  kinda wish this bag had the more pebbly leather since it has the paisley lining in it then it would be perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090026


LOVE!


----------



## Shelby33

Marine MAB


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Marine MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090103
> View attachment 5090104


nice bag.....I'm having grass envy.  we have none.  neighbors have none either - except maybe the ones who have a well


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BBW MAB again


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> BBW MAB again
> View attachment 5090118



Looks so smooshy!   and looks great on you in the other picture! (and your bird is so cute lol)


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Marine MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090103
> View attachment 5090104



That blue!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> nice bag.....I'm having grass envy.  we have none.  neighbors have none either - except maybe the ones who have a well


You could plant something else instead of grass? Lawns are overrated.


----------



## Shelby33

One more


----------



## Jeepgurl76

More pics


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> More pics
> View attachment 5090359
> View attachment 5090360


I believe the strap is an Elisha strap. They used to sell them back in the day. 
I love it with that lining!


----------



## samfalstaff

Wine Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Wine Nikki
> View attachment 5090545


Love the bag and your walk way! Beautiful!!


----------



## Shelby33

Dream Bag but Wil probably go back to my Marine MAB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Dream Bag but Wil probably go back to my Marine MAB
> View attachment 5090811


This is nice but I’m surprised you switched already   That blue MAB is


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This is nice but I’m surprised you switched already   That blue MAB is


I already switched back  
I don't think it lasted 25 minutes


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5090866


really vibrant color


----------



## Riezky

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5090866



I’m so happy you bought this, love seeing pictures of it!


----------



## Shelby33

Riezky said:


> I’m so happy you bought this, love seeing pictures of it!


Thanks! I am so happy too!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5090866


I'm also so happy you bought this because I know we will always see some amazing pics of this bag!  You really appreciate the beauty of these bags and it shows!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I'm also so happy you bought this because I know we will always see some amazing pics of this bag!  You really appreciate the beauty of these bags and it shows!!


Thank you


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Love the bag and your walk way! Beautiful!!


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5090866


Lovely!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Lovely!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks!


What type of stone is the walkway?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> What type of stone is the walkway?


It's Spanish-style porcelain tile. We only have two Spanish accents to our (otherwise) very midcentury modern house and that is one of them. A stucco archway is other. It's very hard to style this house!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> It's Spanish-style porcelain tile. We only have two Spanish accents to our (otherwise) very midcentury modern house and that is one of them. A stucco archway is other. It's very hard to style this house!


We have a mid century modern house too and I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

One more


----------



## Shelby33

Outside


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> One more
> View attachment 5091679


Awww, kittie loves it too!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Noir Nikki out today


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Peacock Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Stone wash sage MAB...God I love this bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Peacock Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092325
> View attachment 5092326



That color is extraordinary!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Stone wash sage MAB...God I love this bag!
> View attachment 5092356
> View attachment 5092359
> View attachment 5092360
> View attachment 5092361


Wow! What a unique bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Peacock Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092325
> View attachment 5092326


Beautiful green!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Outside
> View attachment 5091736


And a beautiful blue!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Peacock Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092325
> View attachment 5092326


That is just perfect and beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> And a beautiful blue!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Stone wash sage MAB...God I love this bag!
> View attachment 5092356
> View attachment 5092359
> View attachment 5092360
> View attachment 5092361


Lovely lovely beautiful and gorgeous!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> One more
> View attachment 5091679


pretty bag and adorable kitty


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! What a unique bag!


Thank you @samfalstaff !  This and my Berry MAB are probably the rarest/HTF bags I own!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Lovely lovely beautiful and gorgeous!


Thank you @Shelby33 !


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> pretty bag and adorable kitty


Thanks!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5092613


Would never get tired of seeing this bag!! So happy you bought this it’s so stunning! That blue just pops especially outdoor pics


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Here she is OMG     Sunshine Nikki


----------



## Skittle

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Here she is OMG     Sunshine Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092782
> View attachment 5092783
> View attachment 5092784
> View attachment 5092785
> View attachment 5092786



Beautiful! Such a happy color!


----------



## snibor

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Here she is OMG     Sunshine Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092782
> View attachment 5092783
> View attachment 5092784
> View attachment 5092785
> View attachment 5092786


Stunning!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Here she is OMG    Sunshine Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092782
> View attachment 5092783
> View attachment 5092784
> View attachment 5092785
> View attachment 5092786


OMG I love it!!!! A happy color, just like Skittle said!!  Makes me smile!!  How's the leather...smooshy??


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> OMG I love it!!!! A happy color, just like Skittle said!!  Makes me smile!!  How's the leather...smooshy??


Leather is nice it’s so smooshy! Bag looks new no wear on the inside or outside of it


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Leather is nice it’s so smooshy! Bag looks new no wear on the inside or outside of it



So happy for you!     It's lovely!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Would never get tired of seeing this bag!! So happy you bought this it’s so stunning! That blue just pops especially outdoor pics


Thanks!!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Here she is OMG     Sunshine Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092782
> View attachment 5092783
> View attachment 5092784
> View attachment 5092785
> View attachment 5092786


Oh I want to touch that! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Wouldn't this look great with @Jeepgurl76 yellow Nikki??


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5093395
> 
> Wouldn't this look great with @Jeepgurl76 yellow Nikki??


They would look so good sitting together   Someday we will have to do a get together it would be so much fun hmm now how to get the purses together


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> They would look so good sitting together   Someday we will have to do a get together it would be so much fun hmm now how to get the purses together


Well you should visit me during the cow parade!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5093395
> 
> Wouldn't this look great with @Jeepgurl76 yellow Nikki??


close as they will get to side by side


----------



## Skittle

Jeepgurl76 said:


> close as they will get to side by side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093538



How about adding some grape to the mix?


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> How about adding some grape to the mix?
> 
> View attachment 5093565


Nice!!!   Congrats!!!


----------



## Riezky

You guys are killing me with all these gorgeous colors!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Skittle said:


> How about adding some grape to the mix?
> 
> View attachment 5093565


Pretty color


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> Nice!!!   Congrats!!!





Jeepgurl76 said:


> Pretty color



Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Skittle said:


> How about adding some grape to the mix?
> 
> View attachment 5093565


Wow


----------



## caley

My first ever RM! I am in love!


----------



## LipglossedX

caley said:


> My first ever RM! I am in love!
> View attachment 5093856



 Cute bag! I love black with gunmetal!


----------



## JenJBS

Skittle said:


> How about adding some grape to the mix?
> 
> View attachment 5093565



That color...


----------



## Antonia

caley said:


> My first ever RM! I am in love!
> View attachment 5093856


Congrats and welcome to the RM family!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Sunshine Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Sunshine Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094154
> View attachment 5094155
> View attachment 5094156
> View attachment 5094157


It's brighter than sunshine!!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> How about adding some grape to the mix?
> 
> View attachment 5093565


I used to have grape!!! I miss that bag! 
Yours is beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Sunshine Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094154
> View attachment 5094155
> View attachment 5094156
> View attachment 5094157


That is really pretty Carrie!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Marine MAB


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Marine MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094220


sorry, love the kitty....bag too but cat is so cute.....


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Marine MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094220



This pic is too adorable!


----------



## Shelby33

It's kind of dark in my daughter's room.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5094386
> 
> It's kind of dark in my daughter's room.


looks like your daughter....you're a young granny


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5094386
> 
> It's kind of dark in my daughter's room.



Bag looks great on you!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Bag looks great on you!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> looks like your daughter....you're a young granny


Hahaha I am not young but very immature


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> I used to have grape!!! I miss that bag!
> Yours is beautiful!



Thank you! It's practically new, with tags attached! The downside of that is that it needs breaking in.


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5094386
> 
> It's kind of dark in my daughter's room.



Perfect outfit for this bag!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5094386
> 
> It's kind of dark in my daughter's room.


You look fabulous Shelby!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Hahaha I am not young but very immature


I don't know about the maturity part but you look great


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5094386
> 
> It's kind of dark in my daughter's room.


This bag looks amazing on you it was definitely meant to be yours!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This bag looks amazing on you it was definitely meant to be yours!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I don't know about the maturity part but you look great


Thank you


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> You look fabulous Shelby!!!


Thanks Antonia!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Perfect outfit for this bag!


Thanks! Basically what I wear everyday!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Thank you! It's practically new, with tags attached! The downside of that is that it needs breaking in.


It breaks in pretty quickly, mine was pretty new as well but my mom has it now.


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Thank you! It's practically new, with tags attached! The downside of that is that it needs breaking in.


It breaks in pretty quickly, mine was pretty new as well but my mom has it now.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5094386
> 
> It's kind of dark in my daughter's room.


You look amazing!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5094386
> 
> It's kind of dark in my daughter's room.


Ok what're you, a vampire!!! No way you are old enough to be a gramma!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! Basically what I wear everyday!


I wear black most of the time so I rarely need to change bags due to color clashing....not that I really have a lot of colored bags anyway


----------



## Antonia

Noir Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> You look amazing!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Ok what're you, a vampire!!! No way you are old enough to be a gramma!


Well I am! I'm over 50! Too old for snapchat, too young for AARP.


----------



## Shelby33

GA MAB. So many days I change into this bag, I love it!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Noir Nikki
> View attachment 5095367
> View attachment 5095370


You look beautiful! I almost wore this one today!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> GA MAB. So many days I change into this bag, I love it!
> View attachment 5095566


What a great photo!!!  This looks like it could be in a magazine!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> You look beautiful! I almost wore this one today!


Thank you!    Great minds think alike!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Noir Nikki
> View attachment 5095367
> View attachment 5095370


I love your top!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> What a great photo!!!  This looks like it could be in a magazine!!!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> GA MAB. So many days I change into this bag, I love it!
> View attachment 5095566



Beautiful bag!      Beautiful pic!   The composition and lighting are just...


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag!      Beautiful pic!   The composition and lighting are just...


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5096213


that bag is very photogenic


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> that bag is very photogenic


It is, and it always looks different (to me anyway). 
This is my 9th day wearing it, it got a little break yesterday.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5096213



I agree with everyone that said they are glad you bought this... now we all get to see beautiful photos of it!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I agree with everyone that said they are glad you bought this... now we all get to see beautiful photos of it!


Thanks! My other bags are like "Seriously, AGAIN?" Even my kids commented


----------



## LipglossedX

Noir Nikki ready to go




Sunbathing on the front lawn... pretty sure a neighbor saw me taking this so I didn't continue


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Noir Nikki ready to go
> 
> View attachment 5096621
> 
> 
> Sunbathing on the front lawn... pretty sure a neighbor saw me taking this so I didn't continue
> 
> View attachment 5096623


I know right!? I have finally stopped caring about that, and if anyone asks me, I write for an online blog.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I know right!? I have finally stopped caring about that, and if anyone asks me, I write for an online blog.



I mean we are taking them to share with people online so close enough lol


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I mean we are taking them to share with people online so close enough lol


That's true!


----------



## Shelby33

Finally starting to break in


----------



## Shelby33

I was doing comparison shots for another TPFer, decided to stay with it because it has been a while since I used it.
Navy Mini Nikki


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Finally starting to break in
> View attachment 5096977
> View attachment 5096978



The bag and the kitty together! Too much beauty for one pic!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> The bag and the kitty together! Too much beauty for one pic!


Thank you Jen!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Finally starting to break in
> View attachment 5096977
> View attachment 5096978


love the kitty
I had one that looked something like her years ago.  she had long-ish hair.  everyone said she was the cutest kitten they'd ever seen.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> love the kitty
> I had one that looked something like her years ago.  she had long-ish hair.  everyone said she was the cutest kitten they'd ever seen.


She was cute as a kitten. I adopted her out and got her back 4 years later. Her main interest is food. She hates kids. The baby is afraid of her.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> She was cute as a kitten. I adopted her out and got her back 4 years later. Her main interest is food. She hates kids. The baby is afraid of her.


LOL
they are all different
But she likes your bags 
My cat who looked like her was adorable as a kitten.  when I added another cat to the household, she got mad.  when I moved her to a different house, she got madder.  after that she was kind of a grumpy cat.  they don't like change


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> LOL
> they are all different
> But she likes your bags
> My cat who looked like her was adorable as a kitten.  when I added another cat to the household, she got mad.  when I moved her to a different house, she got madder.  after that she was kind of a grumpy cat.  they don't like change


I shouldn't complain. She knows what "no" means and is very obedient. Her sister is a different story.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I was doing comparison shots for another TPFer, decided to stay with it because it has been a while since I used it.
> Navy Mini Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097025


Oh, this is beautiful! I see you already have a mini. Which do you prefer: the full sized or the mini?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, this is beautiful! I see you already have a mini. Which do you prefer: the full sized or the mini?


I love both. Today I like the mini better, it holds as much stuff as my MAM and it's easier to navigate than the regular which is pretty deep. I also have purple patent, I had periwinkle but gave it to my mom, and my seafoam has been MIA since we moved. I actually do think I like the mini a little bit more.


----------



## Shelby33

Switched back to marine MAB. I can't think of any good ideas for a picture so just pretend it's sitting on this car.


----------



## Shelby33

Tomato MAM 


With wine


----------



## Shelby33

Had separation anxiety.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5097897
> 
> Had separation anxiety.


Cool photo!  Looks like a painting!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Cool photo!  Looks like a painting!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5094386
> 
> It's kind of dark in my daughter's room.


This pretty bag looks so much better worn! Must be the model!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Skittle said:


> How about adding some grape to the mix?
> 
> View attachment 5093565


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> This pretty bag looks so much better worn! Must be the model!!!


Thanks and HI Sunshine!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5085452


Amazing green!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Amazing green!


Thanks!


----------



## Skittle

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> How about adding some grape to the mix?
> 
> View attachment 5093565


Every time I see your name I laugh because when I was a kid we were at an assembly and there was this moment of dead silence right when I ripped my bag of Skittles open,(candy wasn't allowed) ALL the way open, and skittles flew everywhere. It was so loud they stopped and turned the lights on to see who did it but some skittles were about 10 feet away  Nobody turned me in luckily. It also happened in my husband's new car, Skittle explosion, he wasn't amused but I was!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Shelby33 said:


> Every time I see your name I laugh because when I was a kid we were at an assembly and there was this moment of dead silence right when I ripped my bag of Skittles open,(candy wasn't allowed) ALL the way open, and skittles flew everywhere. It was so loud they stopped and turned the lights on to see who did it but some skittles were about 10 feet away  Nobody turned me in luckily. It also happened in my husband's new car, Skittle explosion, he wasn't amused but I was!


Great story!  Now I want some skittles haha!


----------



## Antonia

Wine Nikki today


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Taking Noir Nikki downtown to appointments today


----------



## Shelby33

Must be Nikki day!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Wine Nikki today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099069
> View attachment 5099070
> View attachment 5099071





Jeepgurl76 said:


> Taking Noir Nikki downtown to appointments today
> View attachment 5099082





Shelby33 said:


> Must be Nikki day!
> View attachment 5099130



Love all the beautiful Nikki's today!!


----------



## Shelby33

I need a break from color I think. I know I'm ridiculous


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Wine Nikki today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099069
> View attachment 5099070
> View attachment 5099071



and I love your outfit today! That dress and accessories are beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wine Nikki today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099069
> View attachment 5099070
> View attachment 5099071


Looks amazing against your outfit!!!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> and I love your outfit today! That dress and accessories are beautiful!


Aww thanks @LipglossedX !


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Looks amazing against your outfit!!!


Thank you @Shelby33 !


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Wine Nikki today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099069
> View attachment 5099070
> View attachment 5099071


you look lovely as usual
way OT but I like your arched brows


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> you look lovely as usual
> way OT but I like your arched brows


Thank you so much @sdkitty !


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black Stonewash MAB   My absolute favorite as it has paisley lining.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black Stonewash MAB   My absolute favorite as it has paisley lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100079


yes....love that
if you ever have a SW that needs a new home .....


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black Stonewash MAB   My absolute favorite as it has paisley lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100079


Looks great on you Carrie!!


----------



## Riezky

Finally no rain today, so emerald Elisha is out!


----------



## samfalstaff

Riezky said:


> Finally no rain today, so emerald Elisha is out!


Oh, I love this! How do you like it? There was one on posh that tempted me for a while...


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Wine Nikki today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099069
> View attachment 5099070
> View attachment 5099071


Looking good as always!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I need a break from color I think. I know I'm ridiculous
> View attachment 5099162


Your Nikkis always have the best drape!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black Stonewash MAB   My absolute favorite as it has paisley lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100079


Definitely a classic!


----------



## Riezky

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, I love this! How do you like it? There was one on posh that tempted me for a while...



Thank you, I really like it! Was worried the shape would be awkward, but turns out it slouches enough to be comfortable, and the massive zip top is nice. May have another on the way…because I can’t not have multiples of things, lol.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Riezky said:


> Finally no rain today, so emerald Elisha is out!


Can this be worn crossbody or just shoulder? Love this


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black Stonewash MAB   My absolute favorite as it has paisley lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100079


Wow. I'm also wearing a blue t shirt with a blue plaid shirt over it. 
The bag is gorgeous and paisley is my favorite lining, even over FDL.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Your Nikkis always have the best drape!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Riezky said:


> Finally no rain today, so emerald Elisha is out!


Don't you love the color!?? It's beautiful!!


----------



## Shelby33

Eggplant MAB. This had some marks on it that bothered me enough to not use it. So I washed it in the machine, threw it in the dryer, and the color looks deeper now and the leather is much softer?!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Eggplant MAB. This had some marks on it that bothered me enough to not use it. So I washed it in the machine, threw it in the dryer, and the color looks deeper now and the leather is much softer?!
> View attachment 5100842
> View attachment 5100843


You are one brave woman!!  Looks great!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> You are one brave woman!!  Looks great!!!


Thanks! I figure if I'm not using it, there's nothing to lose? Just very surprised it is so much softer now, eggplant was a bit stiff.


----------



## Riezky

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Can this be worn crossbody or just shoulder? Love this



Thank you! I can wear it crossbody comfortably, but I am also on the shorter side at 5’3”. Feels just a bit long when I wear it shoulder, and sits around hip length for me worn crossbody.



Shelby33 said:


> Don't you love the color!?? It's beautiful!!



Thank you, it is really is gorgeous! This is the first emerald I’ve seen in person, and I was not prepared for how nice it is, haha.



Shelby33 said:


> Eggplant MAB. This had some marks on it that bothered me enough to not use it. So I washed it in the machine, threw it in the dryer, and the color looks deeper now and the leather is much softer?!
> View attachment 5100842
> View attachment 5100843



You did what!! That’s amazing, it came out beautifully!


----------



## samfalstaff

Riezky said:


> Thank you, I really like it! Was worried the shape would be awkward, but turns out it slouches enough to be comfortable, and the massive zip top is nice. May have another on the way…because I can’t not have multiples of things, lol.


So glad the Elisha is getting the admiration it deserves! (I have two myself   )


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Eggplant MAB. This had some marks on it that bothered me enough to not use it. So I washed it in the machine, threw it in the dryer, and the color looks deeper now and the leather is much softer?!
> View attachment 5100842
> View attachment 5100843


You are one gutsy lady! I'd never think to throw my RM bags in the washer/dryer. And it looks wonderful! Maybe I should do this too since I have the same bag in a MAM...did you use any special soap or washer/dryer settings?


----------



## Riezky

samfalstaff said:


> So glad the Elisha is getting the admiration it deserves! (I have two myself   )



Ahh, I think I remember seeing one of yours while I was looking for pictures of elishas! GA? (I am hoping that the one its way to me is GA)


----------



## Riezky

Switched into this MAM today; the color guessing game continues, I think Harewood? This one has b&w floral lining.


----------



## LipglossedX

Using Metallic Dark Grey Nikki today and for the weekend


----------



## Riezky

LipglossedX said:


> Using Metallic Dark Grey Nikki today and for the weekend
> 
> View attachment 5101363


 
And my wishlist is suddenly just a bit longer  Gorgeous!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Riezky said:


> And my wishlist is suddenly just a bit longer  Gorgeous!!



Haha thanks! If I see another pop up I'll let you know!  (I think I saw one not too long ago but it was in terrible shape )


----------



## samfalstaff

Riezky said:


> Ahh, I think I remember seeing one of yours while I was looking for pictures of elishas! GA? (I am hoping that the one its way to me is GA)


Yep and a GE.


----------



## samfalstaff

Riezky said:


> Switched into this MAM today; the color guessing game continues, I think Harewood? This one has b&w floral lining.


Very nice!! Love the MAM size!


----------



## Riezky

LipglossedX said:


> Haha thanks! If I see another pop up I'll let you know!  (I think I saw one not too long ago but it was in terrible shape )



Thank you!! I have seen some sad beat up metallics as well recently, bronze, pewter, rose gold. Don’t know if they commonly are delicate, but some rose gold I saw were just tragic 



samfalstaff said:


> Very nice!! Love the MAM size!



Thank you! Same, I could probably sell most of my other bags and be happy with MAMs + a couple Nikkis/MABs, they’re such comfort bags to me.

…actually, that thought just gave me anxiety. Think I need to go apologize to my other bags for a bit


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Eggplant MAB. This had some marks on it that bothered me enough to not use it. So I washed it in the machine, threw it in the dryer, and the color looks deeper now and the leather is much softer?!
> View attachment 5100842
> View attachment 5100843


I can't believe it.  You washed it on gentle for the full cycle? then dried in the dryer?  I would never think to do that.  Do you have a front loading washer?


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Using Metallic Dark Grey Nikki today and for the weekend
> 
> View attachment 5101363



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Using Metallic Dark Grey Nikki today and for the weekend
> 
> View attachment 5101363


I don't like carrying hobos but I like looking at the leather on these


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous bag!



Thank you!


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> I don't like carrying hobos but I like looking at the leather on these



Sometimes they are definitely hard to find your things in but there are some great leathers/colors of them!


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Sometimes they are definitely hard to find your things in but there are some great leathers/colors of them!


yes, the leather looks very nice....and hobos are comfortable on the shoulder.  but I can't stand rummaging thru my bag trying to find stuff


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> yes, the leather looks very nice....and hobos are comfortable on the shoulder.  but I can't stand rummaging thru my bag trying to find stuff



I use a big pouch inside for some things which helps but I completely understand lol


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> ....
> I use a big pouch inside for some things which helps but I completely understand lol


I have a tendency to get tired of most all my bags but one thing I've learned - I prefer a satchel to a hobo.....and I like outside pockets
Sorry for going OT


----------



## starrynite_87

Nikki with a little Dior


----------



## samfalstaff

GE MAM. Trying it without the strap...


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> GE MAM. Trying it without the strap...
> View attachment 5102388



Pretty bag and I like your tile!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Pretty bag and I like your tile!


Thanks!


----------



## Haughty

starrynite_87 said:


> Nikki with a little Dior
> View attachment 5102083


Glad it found It’s way to you.   that Bag was lost in the mail for a couple months!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I can't believe it.  You washed it on gentle for the full cycle? then dried in the dryer?  I would never think to do that.  Do you have a front loading washer?


No not on gentle. Didn't think of that. I don't have a front loading washer anymore, this is top loading. I put it in the dryer with about 7 towels.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> You are one gutsy lady! I'd never think to throw my RM bags in the washer/dryer. And it looks wonderful! Maybe I should do this too since I have the same bag in a MAM...did you use any special soap or washer/dryer settings?


No I was pretty lazy about it. First I used a scrub brush on the handles, then put stain remover on them, and think I used tide. Warm/cold, fast. Dried it on high with lots of dry towels. I figured I wasn't using it so what the Hell, may as well try it.


----------



## Shelby33

Riezky said:


> Thank you! I can wear it crossbody comfortably, but I am also on the shorter side at 5’3”. Feels just a bit long when I wear it shoulder, and sits around hip length for me worn crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, it is really is gorgeous! This is the first emerald I’ve seen in person, and I was not prepared for how nice it is, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> You did what!! That’s amazing, it came out beautifully!


Thanks! And emerald is amazing!!


----------



## Shelby33

I don't have a picture but I used GA MAB today. Can't believe I forgot to take a picture.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Fig Nikki, finally found it!
> 
> View attachment 5081617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081618
> View attachment 5081617
> View attachment 5081618



I die.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5085452



Dead, again.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Dead, again.


It's OK. I can save you.


----------



## Shelby33

GE inside


Outside


GE should not be allowed inside. Unless it's raining, I guess.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> yes, the leather looks very nice....and hobos are comfortable on the shoulder.  but I can't stand rummaging thru my bag trying to find stuff


I just put my stuff in pouches, wallet in the middle and a pouch on each side. Works pretty well for me. 
Of course I never need to use the stuff in the pouches but SOMEDAY I MIGHT need a phillips head screwdriver or 5 charging cords.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Pretty bag and I like your tile!


That's what I said last week! It's so pretty!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I just put my stuff in pouches, wallet in the middle and a pouch on each side. Works pretty well for me.
> Of course I never need to use the stuff in the pouches but SOMEDAY I MIGHT need a phillips head screwdriver or 5 charging cords.


ha
I know I have several items I rarely use - q-tips, mini swiss army knife, eye brow pencil, pills.....you never know when you're gonna need that thing


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> GE inside
> View attachment 5102824
> 
> Outside
> View attachment 5102825
> 
> GE should not be allowed inside. Unless it's raining, I guess.


This is one of my favorite RM's of all time!  So glad I have one!


----------



## samfalstaff

Green Leaf Nikki


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Green Leaf Hobo hobo
> View attachment 5103688


This looks more like an apple green....(like Balenciaga Apple)??  Love it!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> This looks more like an apple green....(like Balenciaga Apple)??  Love it!!!


Thanks! Not sure why I called it a hobo hobo. I blame Monday.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Eggplant MAB. This had some marks on it that bothered me enough to not use it. So I washed it in the machine, threw it in the dryer, and the color looks deeper now and the leather is much softer?!
> View attachment 5100842
> View attachment 5100843


That's amazing!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Eggplant MAB. This had some marks on it that bothered me enough to not use it. So I washed it in the machine, threw it in the dryer, and the color looks deeper now and the leather is much softer?!
> View attachment 5100842
> View attachment 5100843


Looks amazing! I swear only you could do this and the bag would come out looking so good! If I did this to a bag, I know I would not get the same results


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Looks amazing! I swear only you could do this and the bag would come out looking so good! If I did this to a bag, I know I would not get the same results


right?  @shelby didn't even use gentle cycle...and put the bag in the dryer
and it came out beautiful


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BBW MAB  Thanks to @Shelby33 I can use her again. This MAB has siggy hardware and was missing the screw in the hardware. The hardware kept unlatching She sent me me extra pins and all I had to do was screw it in and now I can use this bag again


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> BBW MAB  Thanks to @Shelby33 I can use her again. This MAB has siggy hardware and was missing the screw in the hardware. The hardware kept unlatching She sent me me extra pins and all I had to do was screw it in and now I can use this bag again
> View attachment 5104467
> View attachment 5104468


nice bag.  @Shelby33 is the RM wizard


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> BBW MAB  Thanks to @Shelby33 I can use her again. This MAB has siggy hardware and was missing the screw in the hardware. The hardware kept unlatching She sent me me extra pins and all I had to do was screw it in and now I can use this bag again
> View attachment 5104467
> View attachment 5104468


@Shelby33 is the best!!


----------



## snibor

This Ice Gray Edie and the denim Edie are my favorite. I may actually get rid of a few other Edies.  Feeling bag overwhelmed lately.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> This Ice Gray Edie and the denim Edie are my favorite. I may actually get rid of a few other Edies.  Feeling bag overwhelmed lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105741


Very nice!!  I hear you...I keep going back and forth with this too.  I feel as though I need to downsize yet again!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Very nice!!  I hear you...I keep going back and forth with this too.  I feel as though I need to downsize yet again!


I don't know what you guys are talking about.


----------



## Shelby33

GE Tess


----------



## LipglossedX

Black Medium Unlined Tote... smaller tote but easy to carry


----------



## Riezky

SWB Nikki from an amazing TPFer


----------



## JenJBS

Riezky said:


> SWB Nikki from an amazing TPFer



Gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> GE Tess
> View attachment 5106079
> View attachment 5106081


So you live next to the secret garden!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> So you live next to the secret garden!!!


That's in the back yard, but I did order 2 roses!


----------



## Shelby33

Riezky said:


> SWB Nikki from an amazing TPFer


I was wondering who got this!! Don't you LOVE it!? Gorgeous!


----------



## Riezky

Shelby33 said:


> I was wondering who got this!! Don't you LOVE it!? Gorgeous!



Absolutely, it didn’t even make it out of the box before I fell in love! But now I feel like I need to carry this on one shoulder and black cat Nikki on the other shoulder, I love them both!


----------



## Antonia

So, I've been using my Edie wallet on chain for almost a week straight even though I didn't take pics with it all of the days!  Here are some pics:


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> So, I've been using my Edie wallet on chain for almost a week straight even though I didn't take pics with it all of the days!  Here are some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106547
> View attachment 5106549
> View attachment 5106550
> View attachment 5106551


very pretty
but since you usually carry large bags, do you feel comfortable with this small one as far as fitting all your stuff in?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> So, I've been using my Edie wallet on chain for almost a week straight even though I didn't take pics with it all of the days!  Here are some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106547
> View attachment 5106549
> View attachment 5106550
> View attachment 5106551


This is cute..I love the color!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Nikki


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106562


nice!  still waiting on SW sage mattie?


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> very pretty
> but since you usually carry large bags, do you feel comfortable with this small one as far as fitting all your stuff in?


Besides money & CC/ID-I fit my keys in the front pocket along with my readers....my cell phone fits in the back pocket....my sunglasses I leave in the cubby in the car.  I could also throw in a mask (when we need them).  So in a pinch, this totally works for me as I usually don't carry much anyway.    (PS: I do not carry lipstick with me when I use this since it takes up more room that I need, so once I put my lipstick on in the morning that's it)


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This is cute..I love the color!


Thanks Carrie!  It has rose gold HW which I love!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> nice!  still waiting on SW sage mattie?


Yes, delivery is suppose to be tomorrow on it.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes, delivery is suppose to be tomorrow on it.


I love/hate waiting for deliveries....hope yours arrives on time


----------



## Shelby33

I 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I think I paid around 20.00 for this last summer.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> So, I've been using my Edie wallet on chain for almost a week straight even though I didn't take pics with it all of the days!  Here are some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106547
> View attachment 5106549
> View attachment 5106550
> View attachment 5106551


What an adorable bag!


----------



## Shelby33

Both of my kids
"ARE YOU SERIOUS???"
It's like they don't even know me


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> What an adorable bag!


Thank you!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Both of my kids
> "ARE YOU SERIOUS???"
> It's like they don't even know me
> View attachment 5106870


What a beautiful photo!


----------



## JenJBS

My purple MiniMAC.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> What a beautiful photo!


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> My purple MiniMAC.
> View attachment 5107060


This color is TDF!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> This color is TDF!!!!!



Thank you!     It really is!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> My purple MiniMAC.
> View attachment 5107060


 Wow! Beautiful color!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! Beautiful color!



Thank you!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Here she is Sage Mattie . Sage really is a nice color and depending on lighting can look light Grey, dark grey, green or almost greyish green! Still wishing for the Sage Nikki to appear one day


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Here she is Sage Mattie . Sage really is a nice color and depending on lighting can look light Grey, dark grey, green or almost greyish green! Still wishing for the Sage Nikki to appear one day
> 
> View attachment 5107640


Beautiful! Did you just get this?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful! Did you just get this?


I did, just arrived today. I have never seen the color Sage except in pics. so I snagged it the other day when this was posted. Really wanted to see the color and wonder if it was love like for the SW Blue.
I weighed the bag unstuffed and 2.5lbs but my stuff in it 5lbs :/


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I did, just arrived today. I have never seen the color Sage except in pics. so I snagged it the other day when this was posted. Really wanted to see the color and wonder if it was love like for the SW Blue.
> I weighed the bag unstuffed and 2.5lbs but my stuff in it 5lbs :/


It's really pretty! I was looking in the sold listings and saw it and was like "oh damn must be a PFer!"


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I did, just arrived today. I have never seen the color Sage except in pics. so I snagged it the other day when this was posted. Really wanted to see the color and wonder if it was love like for the SW Blue.
> I weighed the bag unstuffed and 2.5lbs but my stuff in it 5lbs :/


so do you love it as much as the blue?
I agree the color is very chameleon-like.  when I first looked at mine it was evening and it looked grey.  but in the bright daylight you can see that it's green
From what I see here, the blue really looks grey in most cases
So I'm thinking if I have a dark grey (not SW) and a sage, maybe I don't need a blue SW mattie
Maybe I need a blue SW MAB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> so do you love it as much as the blue?
> I agree the color is very chameleon-like.  when I first looked at mine it was evening and it looked grey.  but in the bright daylight you can see that it's green
> From what I see here, the blue really looks grey in most cases
> So I'm thinking if I have a dark grey (not SW) and a sage, maybe I don't need a blue SW mattie
> Maybe I need a blue SW MAB


I do, I love the color just as much as SW Blue. I wish I could find a Nikki. I feel like the Nikki is less heavy compared to the Mattie or I just tell myself that ha ha. I’m going to weigh the Nikki and see. To me the Mattie bags are heavy so it might not be staying. Very pretty color though


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I do, I love the color just as much as SW Blue. I wish I could find a Nikki. I feel like the Nikki is less heavy compared to the Mattie or I just tell myself that ha ha. I’m going to weigh the Nikki and see. To me the Mattie bags are heavy so it might not be staying. Very pretty color though


I think the Mattie bags weigh more because there is more leather in general...like the pockets are all leather inside which adds weight.


----------



## Shelby33

Wine MAB!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Wine MAB!!!
> View attachment 5107669
> View attachment 5107670
> View attachment 5107672


Gorgeous Shelby!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Gorgeous Shelby!!!!


Thanks Antonia!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Here she is Sage Mattie . Sage really is a nice color and depending on lighting can look light Grey, dark grey, green or almost greyish green! Still wishing for the Sage Nikki to appear one day
> 
> View attachment 5107640



Sage looks beautiful!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Wine MAB!!!
> View attachment 5107669
> View attachment 5107670
> View attachment 5107672



Gorgeous Wine!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Wine MAB!!!
> View attachment 5107669
> View attachment 5107670
> View attachment 5107672


Absolutely beautiful! Oh, and the flowers are lovely too!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Oh, and the flowers are lovely too!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Gorgeous Wine!!


Thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I think the Mattie bags weigh more because there is more leather in general...like the pockets are all leather inside which adds weight.


having that suede lining inside the pockets is luxurious to me....you wouldn't find that in the new RM bags


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5108341


beautiful - kitty, bag, everything


----------



## starrynite_87

Kids birthday with my micro Regan...excuse my strap, my daughter got a hold of my bag.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> beautiful - kitty, bag, everything


Thanks! Dumbest cat I've ever had though.


----------



## Shelby33

starrynite_87 said:


> Kids birthday with my micro Regan...excuse my strap, my daughter got a hold of my bag.
> View attachment 5108469


I love this picture!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! Dumbest cat I've ever had though.


we have one who can't pick up a treat (like people food - a piece of meat) off the floor.  she can pick up a cat treat though....can't figure her out


----------



## Shelby33

Outside


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> we have one who can't pick up a treat (like people food - a piece of meat) off the floor.  she can pick up a cat treat though....can't figure her out


This one can't go to a different room because the floors are all different. If she goes from a wood floor to the bluestone she literally does not know what to do.


----------



## LipglossedX

starrynite_87 said:


> Kids birthday with my micro Regan...excuse my strap, my daughter got a hold of my bag.
> View attachment 5108469



Beautiful picture! You look great!! and I want to go play with baby goats on a farm.


----------



## sdkitty

brown mattie


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> brown mattie



Beautiful Mattie and I love your rugs!


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful Mattie and I love your rugs!


thank you


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5108341



Kitty looks like he's on guard duty, to protect the bag.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Kitty looks like he's on guard duty, to protect the bag.


The only thing that cat guards is food and straws!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> brown mattie


I really love the color!!


----------



## Shelby33

Wine MAB


----------



## Antonia

starrynite_87 said:


> Kids birthday with my micro Regan...excuse my strap, my daughter got a hold of my bag.
> View attachment 5108469


OMG, love this photo!!!  Oooh, love your Tory Burch sandals too!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Pouring rain so taking noir Nikki


----------



## starrynite_87

Antonia said:


> OMG, love this photo!!!  Oooh, love your Tory Burch sandals too!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Also thanks to @Jeepgurl76! Wine mini Nikki!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Also thanks to @Jeepgurl76! Wine mini Nikki!
> View attachment 5111013
> View attachment 5111014


I love wine....such a great color!  Congrats!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I love wine....such a great color!  Congrats!


Thanks! I really love it!!


----------



## elation

I got the smaller Darren in nubuck leather since I loved the larger size so much!  The nubuck leather is not as soft and supple as the regular one but I'm still enjoying the style.  Perfect little on-the-go bag, feels like a mini MAC!


----------



## Shelby33

SW blue Tess


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> SW blue Tess
> View attachment 5111911


Ahhhhh basking in the sun!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> SW blue Tess
> View attachment 5111911



Beautiful!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful!!





Shelby33 said:


> SW blue Tess
> View attachment 5111911


pretty... that looks much more blue than the SW blue matties and MAB's I've seen, which look pretty grey.  different leather?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> pretty... that looks much more blue than the SW blue matties and MAB's I've seen, which look pretty grey.  different leather?


I have seen some that were almost a navy blue. The earlier ones were supposedly a bit more blue. 
Here it is next to dark grey.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> pretty... that looks much more blue than the SW blue matties and MAB's I've seen, which look pretty grey.  different leather?


Here is another SW blue


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Here is another SW blue
> View attachment 5112668


I've seen pics where they look grey - and the people posting say they look more grey than blue.......so are some of them more blue? or is it lighting?  with my sage, it can look pretty grey but in brighter light you can see that it's green


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I've seen pics where they look grey - and the people posting say they look more grey than blue.......so are some of them more blue? or is it lighting?  with my sage, it can look pretty grey but in brighter light you can see that it's green


I only know that I read the earlier bags were more blue, and that they got darker and more blue as they aged.


----------



## Shelby33

GA MAB


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> I only know that I read the earlier bags were more blue, and that they got darker and more blue as they aged.





sdkitty said:


> I've seen pics where they look grey - and the people posting say they look more grey than blue.......so are some of them more blue? or is it lighting?  with my sage, it can look pretty grey but in brighter light you can see that it's green



My SWB Nikki with paisley lining looks mostly blue. It was described as navy when I bought it. My SWB Nikki with mosaic lining looked mostly grey, but it could look bluish grey in certain light.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Devote is much more brown and Nikki is more blue, but I can’t get it right for the life of me.


----------



## Skittle

jennalovesbags said:


> Devote is much more brown and Nikki is more blue, but I can’t for get it right for the life of me.



They are both gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Devote is much more brown and Nikki is more blue, but I can’t get it right for the life of me.
> 
> View attachment 5112757
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112758


Those are sooooo  beautiful Jenna!!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Those are sooooo  beautiful Jenna!!!!



Thank you! Collection is really coming along. Just a few more to add.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Devote is much more brown and Nikki is more blue, but I can’t get it right for the life of me.
> 
> View attachment 5112757
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112758


WOW!!


----------



## Shelby33

SW blue Tess


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Skittle said:


> My SWB Nikki with paisley lining looks mostly blue. It was described as navy when I bought it. My SWB Nikki with mosaic lining looked mostly grey, but it could look bluish grey in certain light.
> 
> View attachment 5112738


Anna has a SWB Nikki with the mosaic lining and hers looks more blue. The SWB Mattie I have looks more blue than my SWB Nikki. This is a really nice shade of blue and that paisley lining


----------



## sdkitty

navy luxe MAB


----------



## JenJBS

Love the rainbow hardware! Perfect size for running a couple errands.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5115190



Gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5115190


Love the leather on this one!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Love the leather on this one!!


Thanks! Definitely the best wine I have! It feels just like GA!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks Jen!


----------



## Shelby33

SW blue Tess


----------



## Antonia

SW black MAB today!    Love how it puddles!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> SW black MAB today!    Love how it puddles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116534
> View attachment 5116535


I know you also like glazed leather but SW is it for me


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> SW black MAB today!    Love how it puddles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116534
> View attachment 5116535


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Shelby33

MA Hobo dark chocolate


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> MA Hobo dark chocolate
> View attachment 5116573
> View attachment 5116574
> View attachment 5116575
> 
> lovely...there's one like yours on Tradesy for $166.....I'm guessing you got a better deal than that


----------



## Shelby33

@sdkitty 
I looked on my purchase history, I got it for 25.00 December '19.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> MA Hobo dark chocolate
> View attachment 5116573
> View attachment 5116574
> View attachment 5116575


I swapped mine with Carrie for her GE MAB...for me, it was a better 'fit'.  But loved the leather and lining on this one!  Like butta!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> @sdkitty
> I looked on my purchase history, I got it for 25.00 December '19.


you're the wizard of buying and rehabbing


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> GA MAB
> View attachment 5112730


She looks like a queen up there! Lovely!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> MA Hobo dark chocolate
> View attachment 5116573
> View attachment 5116574
> View attachment 5116575


The leather on this looks unbelievably beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> SW black MAB today!    Love how it puddles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116534
> View attachment 5116535


Love those SW wrinkles!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> The leather on this looks unbelievably beautiful!


Thanks! It really is the nicest leather!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> She looks like a queen up there! Lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

MA Hobo 
I really want another one..


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> MA Hobo
> I really want another one..
> View attachment 5117296



There's this one, although I don't know what color it was originally. It seems very faded.









						Gorgeous turquoise Rebecca Minkoff shoulder bag
					

Shop addyyyyyy7's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Turquoise/blue green shoulder bag from Rebecca Minkoff, used but well taken care of, with slight detail wear visible in the pictures!! Such a lovely bag, lots of space inside and...




					poshmark.com


----------



## sdkitty

Skittle said:


> There's this one, although I don't know what color it was originally. It seems very faded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous turquoise Rebecca Minkoff shoulder bag
> 
> 
> Shop addyyyyyy7's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Turquoise/blue green shoulder bag from Rebecca Minkoff, used but well taken care of, with slight detail wear visible in the pictures!! Such a lovely bag, lots of space inside and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


it does looks faded but looks like nice leather......I'd bet an @Shelby33 rehab might work in this one (maybe at a lower price)


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> it does looks faded but looks like nice leather......I'd bet an @Shelby33 rehab might work in this one (maybe at a lower price)


I am really thinking about that one!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> There's this one, although I don't know what color it was originally. It seems very faded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous turquoise Rebecca Minkoff shoulder bag
> 
> 
> Shop addyyyyyy7's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Turquoise/blue green shoulder bag from Rebecca Minkoff, used but well taken care of, with slight detail wear visible in the pictures!! Such a lovely bag, lots of space inside and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


I'm thinking about this one! The color is "sky blue".


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I am really thinking about that one!


wonder if she's motivated.  I don't see any questions on there....is there a way to tell if it's a new listing or one that's been sitting?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I'm thinking about this one! The color is "sky blue".


looks turquoise to me in the pics....you never know - it could be better than the pics


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> I'm thinking about this one! The color is "sky blue".



Good luck! I hope that she'll agree to sell for a good price!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> looks turquoise to me in the pics....you never know - it could be better than the pics


It's faded. She didn't have any turquoise or teal back then.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It's faded. She didn't have any turquoise or teal back then.


bet you could bring her back to life....are you gonna make an offer?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I'm thinking about this one! The color is "sky blue".


The original color on this is so pretty! You could make it look amazing again  I also really like the faded look too!


----------



## Shelby33

Lavender Devote


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> bet you could bring her back to life....are you gonna make an offer?


Not just yet..


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> The original color on this is so pretty! You could make it look amazing again  I also really like the faded look too!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Good luck! I hope that she'll agree to sell for a good price!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> There's this one, although I don't know what color it was originally. It seems very faded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous turquoise Rebecca Minkoff shoulder bag
> 
> 
> Shop addyyyyyy7's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Turquoise/blue green shoulder bag from Rebecca Minkoff, used but well taken care of, with slight detail wear visible in the pictures!! Such a lovely bag, lots of space inside and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Wine MAB


----------



## Shelby33

Super bright moon last night


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5120091
> 
> Super bright moon last night
> View attachment 5120092


beautiful vivid color.....is it everything you expected?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> beautiful vivid color.....is it everything you expected?


Actually better than I expected! Too bad the sun isn't out, can't wait to see how it looks then!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Actually better than I expected! Too bad the sun isn't out, can't wait to see how it looks then!


congrats Shelby


----------



## snibor

My $29 blazer came!   Even came with a hanger   Lol


----------



## sdkitty

snibor said:


> My $29 blazer came!   Even came with a hanger   Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120206


nice!  and it fits you well?


----------



## snibor

sdkitty said:


> nice!  and it fits you well?


Yup I knew it would. Very rarely do I take a size different than small. Its quite thick. Better for fall or early spring.


----------



## sdkitty

snibor said:


> Yup I knew it would. Very rarely do I take a size different than small. Its quite thick. Better for fall or early spring.


great deal you got


----------



## LipglossedX

snibor said:


> My $29 blazer came!   Even came with a hanger   Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120206



Great deal! Congrats!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5120091
> 
> Super bright moon last night
> View attachment 5120092



That color!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

snibor said:


> My $29 blazer came!   Even came with a hanger   Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120206


Love it! Good deal on that blazer  Good thing you didn’t hesitate and snagged it when you saw it. Blazer will look great with your bag.


----------



## snibor

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Love it! Good deal on that blazer  Good thing you didn’t hesitate and snagged it when you saw it. Blazer will look great with your bag.


Thanks!  I did get lucky.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> That color!


I know you love purple Jen!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> congrats Shelby


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> My $29 blazer came!   Even came with a hanger   Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120206


Wow I love it!!!! I love denim


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> Yup I knew it would. Very rarely do I take a size different than small. Its quite thick. Better for fall or early spring.


We're the same size, just sayin'


----------



## Shelby33

Sun is out!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Sun is out!
> View attachment 5120375


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5120091
> 
> Super bright moon last night
> View attachment 5120092


GORGEOUS


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Sun is out!
> View attachment 5120375


beautiful violet color


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Sun is out!
> View attachment 5120375


are the extra zippers just decorative?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> are the extra zippers just decorative?


Yes unless I want to carry q tips or tooth picks


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> GORGEOUS


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yes unless I want to carry q tips or tooth picks


OMG, you crack me up!!!!


----------



## Antonia

BTW @Shelby33 , gorgeous bag!!  Love the color!!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> beautiful violet color


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> BTW @Shelby33 , gorgeous bag!!  Love the color!!!


Thanks! It really screams PURPLE so I love it! It also seems bigger than my other MAMs.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! It really screams PURPLE so I love it! It also seems bigger than my other MAMs.


maybe good then that it's not a MAB


----------



## Shelby33

Decided I needed more purple


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Decided I needed more purple
> View attachment 5121209


is the leather two-toned or is that just lighting?


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Decided I needed more purple
> View attachment 5121209


I used to have this and loved how it changed in the light-regret selling


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> I used to have this and loved how it changed in the light-regret selling


Oh sorry! I'm sure you had a good reason though!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> is the leather two-toned or is that just lighting?


Just the lighting from the window.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Just the lighting from the window.


bright colored bags aren't generally for me but you make it look good


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> bright colored bags aren't generally for me but you make it look good


Thanks


----------



## Shelby33

Purple haze zip MAM


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5120091
> 
> Super bright moon last night
> View attachment 5120092


Great color!


----------



## samfalstaff

snibor said:


> My $29 blazer came!   Even came with a hanger   Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120206


WOW! That was a great purchase!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Decided I needed more purple
> View attachment 5121209


Okay. I know you probably told us a million posts ago, but what bag is this? I'm a little behind. Haze?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Okay. I know you probably told us a million posts ago, but what bag is this? I'm a little behind. Haze?


Yes purple haze.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Great color!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## JenJBS

Jungle Green MiniMAC.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Jungle Green MiniMAC.
> 
> View attachment 5123882


I LOVE this green with the silver! Beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5108341


Gorgeous bag and such a cute cat!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> This one can't go to a different room because the floors are all different. If she goes from a wood floor to the bluestone she literally does not know what to do.


She sounds like a princess!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! Dumbest cat I've ever had though.


Not dumb! Just not neurotypical that's all.
What if your cat is extra genius in other areas of her life?


----------



## Sunshine mama

elation said:


> I got the smaller Darren in nubuck leather since I loved the larger size so much!  The nubuck leather is not as soft and supple as the regular one but I'm still enjoying the style.  Perfect little on-the-go bag, feels like a mini MAC!
> View attachment 5111467


Love these bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5112003


What a perfect location for a bag photoshoot!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I LOVE this green with the silver! Beautiful!



Thank you!    Same!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> What a perfect location for a bag photoshoot!


I know, I was thinking I should have brought a bunch of bags and taken more pictures!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Not dumb! Just not neurotypical that's all.
> What if your cat is extra genius in other areas of her life?


Hahaha, I suppose that's true! I really should video her trying to jump over the baby gate - she stands up on her back legs then sits down about 20 times before she jumps. It's not that high!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous bag and such a cute cat!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## samfalstaff

MAM Pebbled with blue zipper track


----------



## samfalstaff

Pebbled MAM again


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Pebbled MAM again
> View attachment 5129557


looks nice and soft


----------



## Shelby33

Yesterday SW black MAB 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Been using purple haze all the days before. Figured people would be sick of seeing it!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday SW black MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129993
> 
> Been using purple haze all the days before. Figured people would be sick of seeing it!


SW is hard to beat


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday SW black MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129993
> 
> Been using purple haze all the days before. Figured people would be sick of seeing it!


Love this!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Love this!!


Thanks!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday SW black MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129993
> 
> Been using purple haze all the days before. Figured people would be sick of seeing it!



That leather looks extraordinary!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

My mini love Missing her back home.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> That leather looks extraordinary!


It's like heaven!!


----------



## Shelby33

Royal MAM today


----------



## Antonia

Hunter Green MAB today


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday SW black MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129993
> 
> Been using purple haze all the days before. Figured people would be sick of seeing it!


Wow!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Hunter Green MAB today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130976
> View attachment 5130977


Another wow! Always love seeing this bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Chocolate Nikki today. The FDL lining is peaking out


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Chocolate Nikki today. The FDL lining is peaking out
> View attachment 5133992


The leather looks amazing on this bag and I love the Balenciaga too!!!  What is the official color of the Bal??


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> The leather looks amazing on this bag and I love the Balenciaga too!!!  What is the official color of the Bal??


Thanks. I think it's sapphire.


----------



## samfalstaff

Chocolate Nikki


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Chocolate Nikki
> View attachment 5135072



yummm!


----------



## Antonia

Glazed burgundy Nikki


----------



## LipglossedX

quick pics of Light Grey Mini Beloved


----------



## sdkitty

pretty....doesn't look that small


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> pretty....doesn't look that small



It's really not a "mini" bag... it's a good small/medium size. Not sure how much bigger the regular one is?


----------



## Shelby33

I have been using GA MAB, marine MAB, midnight Nikki and purple haze MAM but never posted any pictures. 
Today is mint Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I have been using GA MAB, marine MAB, midnight Nikki and purple haze MAM but never posted any pictures.
> Today is mint Nikki
> View attachment 5142093


Wow, this is so pretty!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wow, this is so pretty!!!!


Thanks! I somehow ripped a small hole in the lining, and in between the leather and lining was this layer of... Something.. So I took it all out and it's much more smooshy now!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! I somehow ripped a small hole in the lining, and in between the leather and lining was this layer of... Something.. So I took it all out and it's much more smooshy now!


Oh maybe something that give the bag semi-structure??  Although the Nikki is meant to be smooshy!!


----------



## JenJBS

This purple Pretty!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> This purple Pretty!
> 
> View attachment 5142430


So pretty!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> So pretty!!



Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Maxi Edie in Cherrywood


----------



## Shelby33

Yesterday


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh maybe something that give the bag semi-structure??  Although the Nikki is meant to be smooshy!!


I don't know, but it's gone now! The mint leather is pretty thick. Maybe all the Nikkis are like that?


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Maxi Edie in Cherrywood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5144775
> View attachment 5144776
> View attachment 5144777


This color!


----------



## samfalstaff

Purple Nikki (from @Haughty)
Just got this bag and I really like it. It scratches my itch for a thick purple leather Nikki. (The lighting is really bringing out the marks, but they're not as apparent IRL.) The leather is nice and thick. Interior is plain black. Thanks @Haughty !


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> This color!


Thank you!!


----------



## Haughty

samfalstaff said:


> Purple Nikki (from @Haughty)
> Just got this bag and I really like it. It scratches my itch for a thick purple leather Nikki. (The lighting is really bringing out the marks, but they're not as apparent IRL.) The leather is nice and thick. Interior is plain black. Thanks @Haughty !
> View attachment 5144904
> 
> View attachment 5144910


@samfalstaff   so glad you like it!  A good conditioning will restore the luster.   I’m always hesitant to use a conditioner for fear it will leave streaks or discolor the bag.  Doesn’t even look like the same bag


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> @samfalstaff   so glad you like it!  A good conditioning will restore the luster.   I’m always hesitant to use a conditioner for fear it will leave streaks or discolor the bag.  Doesn’t even look like the same bag


Oh, I’ve got a bunch of conditioners I can throw at it. For now, I’m just enjoying the color.


----------



## Haughty

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, I’ve got a bunch of conditioners I can throw at it. For now, I’m just enjoying the color.


I like the silver hardware instead of the gold with that purple


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> I like the silver hardware instead of the gold with that purple


I agree.


----------



## Haughty

Can you guys help with this color?   Is it just basic old gray?  Silver hardware.   B/W floral lining.  Thanks


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> Can you guys help with this color?   Is it just basic old gray?  Silver hardware.   B/W floral lining.  Thanks


I'm no help but the leather looks nice with that bit of sheen


----------



## samfalstaff

Purple Nikki yesterday. And the puppy I've been dog sitting! She was watching me arrange the bag. Probably thinks I'm nuts!


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Purple Nikki yesterday. And the puppy I've been dog sitting! She was watching me arrange the bag. Probably thinks I'm nuts!
> 
> View attachment 5148210
> View attachment 5148211
> View attachment 5148212
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148209



Pretty bag and OMG the puppy!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Purple Nikki yesterday. And the puppy I've been dog sitting! She was watching me arrange the bag. Probably thinks I'm nuts!
> 
> View attachment 5148210
> View attachment 5148211
> View attachment 5148212
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148209



Pretty purple!       
That puppy!   So adorable!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Purple Nikki yesterday. And the puppy I've been dog sitting! She was watching me arrange the bag. Probably thinks I'm nuts!
> 
> View attachment 5148210
> View attachment 5148211
> View attachment 5148212
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148209


nice bag and puppy is adorable


----------



## samfalstaff

Thanks all. The puppy is cute, but I forgot how much work they are.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks all. The puppy is cute, but I forgot how much work they are.


is he housebroken?


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> is he housebroken?


Nope!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Nope!


Oh, well then you're doing a pretty big favor for the doggie parents.....very cute though


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks all. The puppy is cute, but I forgot how much work they are.


OMG I know it's like having a new baby!


----------



## sdkitty

just switched to Cupid


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> just switched to Cupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153053


Ooh, this looks nice. What’s the interior lining?


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Ooh, this looks nice. What’s the interior lining?


black and blue dot (which apparently most here don't like)


----------



## Luv n bags

My patent leather oil slick.  Hard to capture the color changes.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> black and blue dot (which apparently most here don't like)


Well, that leather looks very nice! Is it soft?


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Well, that leather looks very nice! Is it soft?


pretty soft


----------



## JenJBS

Luv n bags said:


> My patent leather oil slick.  Hard to capture the color changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153387
> View attachment 5153388



Stunning!


----------



## Luv n bags

JenJBS said:


> Stunning!


Thank you! I have a hot pink RM coming in soon!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Well, that leather looks very nice! Is it soft?


I know she used different leathers for these bags as I have one in pink that's glazed.  IDK if there were different blacks or if the had names other than just black.  wonder if @Shelby33 knows.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I know she used different leathers for these bags as I have one in pink that's glazed.  IDK if there were different blacks or if the had names other than just black.  wonder if @Shelby33 knows.


Actually I think that could be the distressed black that everyone loved!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Actually I think that could be the distressed black that everyone loved!


oh thanks Shelby.....the leather is wrinkly and pretty soft with a sheen to it but I wouldn't call it glazed.   holds up well but black generally does


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5156766
> View attachment 5156775



Love the black cat leather (especially after touching one)!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5156766
> View attachment 5156775



Love that bag!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Love that bag!


Thanks Jen!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Love the black cat leather (especially after touching one)!


You're so lucky to have it in a Nikki!


----------



## sdkitty

brown matinee


----------



## Shelby33

Purple haze zip mam


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Purple haze zip mam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157518


nice sheen on that leather.....zippers - except for outside pocket one - decorative, not functional?


----------



## Riezky

Finally been switching bags lately! Carried these two earlier this week; think the Matinee is midnight/pewter, maybe Tomato MAB?


----------



## sdkitty

Riezky said:


> Finally been switching bags lately! Carried these two earlier this week; think the Matinee is midnight/pewter, maybe Tomato MAB?
> 
> View attachment 5157598
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157599


beautiful leather on both....so mattie is not black? pewter color?


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Purple haze zip mam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157518



I sooo need a Purple Haze Nikki....


----------



## Riezky

sdkitty said:


> beautiful leather on both....so mattie is not black? pewter color?



Black with pewter flaps! You can kind of see it on the bottom right, will try and get a pic with them folded later.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> I sooo need a Purple Haze Nikki....


I love love love this leather!!! A PH Nikki would be amazing!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5156766
> View attachment 5156775


Amazing! I like that chain, especially the grommets and leather bit.


----------



## samfalstaff

Riezky said:


> Finally been switching bags lately! Carried these two earlier this week; think the Matinee is midnight/pewter, maybe Tomato MAB?
> 
> View attachment 5157598
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157599


Wow! Beautiful bags!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> brown matinee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157502


I see a kitty!


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> I love love love this leather!!! A PH Nikki would be amazing!


This might be a PH nikki

that isn’t a stain in the second picture.     It’s a shadow


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I see a kitty!


yes, they like to keep their eyes on us


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> This might be a PH nikki
> 
> that isn’t a stain in the second picture.     It’s a shadow
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157837
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157838


WOW!


----------



## JenJBS

Haughty said:


> This might be a PH nikki
> 
> that isn’t a stain in the second picture.     It’s a shadow
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157837
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157838


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Amazing! I like that chain, especially the grommets and leather bit.


Thanks! I made it out of an old belt.


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> This might be a PH nikki
> 
> that isn’t a stain in the second picture.     It’s a shadow
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157837
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157838


Beautiful! Definitely PH!


----------



## Shelby33

Riezky said:


> Finally been switching bags lately! Carried these two earlier this week; think the Matinee is midnight/pewter, maybe Tomato MAB?
> 
> View attachment 5157598
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157599


Oh I have the midnight/pewter combo in a MAM, love midnight leather, and tomato leather! (have that in a MAM). 
Gorgeous bags!


----------



## Shelby33

Easy Rider Devote


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Easy Rider Devote
> View attachment 5158303
> 
> View attachment 5158305


biker chic....you're amassing quite a collection


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Easy Rider Devote
> View attachment 5158303
> 
> View attachment 5158305


What a thoroughly bad-ass bag!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> biker chic....you're amassing quite a collection


Oh I got this maybe 2 years ago? PM of course


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> What a thoroughly bad-ass bag!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Night/gold crackle MAM


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Puggie in a Nikki  Thankfully he didn’t pee! Good little Dexter!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Puggie in a Nikki  Thankfully he didn’t pee! Good little Dexter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159182


nice bag and adorable pup


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Night/gold crackle MAM
> View attachment 5159108



I love me some silver and black, but this gold and black is stunning!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Puggie in a Nikki  Thankfully he didn’t pee! Good little Dexter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159182



Good boy, Dexter! I got to play with a 10 week old pug puppy yesterday!  She was adorable!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Puggie in a Nikki  Thankfully he didn’t pee! Good little Dexter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159182


Adorable! Is this siggy hardware?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Adorable! Is this siggy hardware?


Thank you! No, not siggy hardware.


----------



## sdkitty

pink cupid....I pretty much only use this bag in summer and since we're heading for the middle of August...


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> I love me some silver and black, but this gold and black is stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Wine Mini Nikki 
Special thanks to @Jeepgurl76


----------



## Luv n bags

Perfect size bag for me.  I got creative with the chain to make it shorter for shoulder carry.


----------



## Antonia

Luv n bags said:


> Perfect size bag for me.  I got creative with the chain to make it shorter for shoulder carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160004


You can also clip the ends through the loop back up to the shoulder strap on each side for an even shorter length!! (hope this makes sense)


----------



## Luv n bags

Antonia said:


> You can also clip the ends through the loop back up to the shoulder strap on each side for an even shorter length!! (hope this makes sense)


Great idea! I think I will try that today


----------



## Shelby33

SW chocolate MAB


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> SW chocolate MAB
> View attachment 5160490


love SW....did you borrow the strap from another bag?  usually full size MAB don't have that, right?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> love SW....did you borrow the strap from another bag?  usually full size MAB don't have that, right?


I used the hobo strap from my MA Hobo. She used to sell the straps separately though for MABs.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I used the hobo strap from my MA Hobo. She used to sell the straps separately though for MABs.


I actually find the MAB strap long enough for shoulder but I guess if you really want to be hands free for shopping or whatever that long strap would come in handy.  as usual, you're very resourceful


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I actually find the MAB strap long enough for shoulder but I guess if you really want to be hands free for shopping or whatever that long strap would come in handy.  as usual, you're very resourceful


Thanks


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## JenJBS

Jungle Green MiniMAC.


----------



## Shelby33

Yesterday 


Today


----------



## Shelby33

Decided on this instead 
Wine MAB


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5163243
> 
> Decided on this instead
> Wine MAB


Can't go wrong with wine anything!! Was this Carrie's old bag??


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday
> View attachment 5163181
> 
> Today
> View attachment 5163182



That rich green against the bricks is stunning!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday
> View attachment 5163181
> 
> Today
> View attachment 5163182





Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5163243
> 
> Decided on this instead
> Wine MAB



These are all beautiful! I really love Wine MAB!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> These are all beautiful! I really love Wine MAB!


Thanks! The wine MAB is definitely a favorite!!!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> That rich green against the bricks is stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Can't go wrong with wine anything!! Was this Carrie's old bag??


Yes, but you know how wine is, doesn't like being called an "old bag"


----------



## Shelby33

Cupid


----------



## Lake Effect

Shelby33 said:


> Cupid
> View attachment 5164183


I noticed your sig in a post on the home page and decided to see what you posting.  
My heart is with full grain leather vintage Coach bags that offer more structure. And I will always enjoy looking at your wonderful collection of soft unstructured bags!  We do share loving a deal and rescuing bags  
I appreciated you popping in when a tagged you on a post where someone had a RM question.


----------



## Shelby33

Lake Effect said:


> I noticed your sig in a post on the home page and decided to see what you posting.
> My heart is with full grain leather vintage Coach bags that offer more structure. And I will always enjoy looking at your wonderful collection of soft unstructured bags!  We do share loving a deal and rescuing bags
> I appreciated you popping in when a tagged you on a post where someone had a RM question.


Hi! 
How are you? I can certainly appreciate those vintage Coach bags, they are beautiful! There's nothing better than coming across one for a great price that needs some TLC and making it gorgeous again! 
And anytime you need me to pop over, please don't hesitate! It was my pleasure


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> Cupid
> View attachment 5164183


What a crappy picture. Looks much better outside.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> What a crappy picture. Looks much better outside.
> View attachment 5164443


nice leather on that one....doesn't seem as wrinkly as my black cupid


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> What a crappy picture. Looks much better outside.
> View attachment 5164443



Beautiful color!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful color!


I knew you would like it!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> nice leather on that one....doesn't seem as wrinkly as my black cupid


Thanks but I think yours is gorgeous!


----------



## Shelby33

I have such a love/hate thing with this bag. It was my first RM (I think) but I feel like it's TOO distressed? It is very soft.



What do you guys think?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I have such a love/hate thing with this bag. It was my first RM (I think) but I feel like it's TOO distressed? It is very soft.
> View attachment 5165162
> View attachment 5165163
> 
> What do you guys think?


I don't know if there's such a thing as too-soft leather.  I think it's pretty


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I have such a love/hate thing with this bag. It was my first RM (I think) but I feel like it's TOO distressed? It is very soft.
> View attachment 5165162
> View attachment 5165163
> 
> What do you guys think?



I think it's beautiful! it does look extra wrinkly compared to most Nikki's but it gives it character?


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I think it's beautiful! it does look extra wrinkly compared to most Nikki's but it gives it character?


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I don't know if there's such a thing as too-soft leather.  I think it's pretty


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Switched to periwinkle MAM


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Jungle Green MiniMAC.
> 
> View attachment 5161906


Such a lovely green!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5163243
> 
> Decided on this instead
> Wine MAB


Wowzers! That’s beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> What a crappy picture. Looks much better outside.
> View attachment 5164443


What’s the interior? Of course that purple is wonderful!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I have such a love/hate thing with this bag. It was my first RM (I think) but I feel like it's TOO distressed? It is very soft.
> View attachment 5165162
> View attachment 5165163
> 
> What do you guys think?


Oh my god! This is unbelievably beautiful! Never let it go!!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Such a lovely green!



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh my god! This is unbelievably beautiful! Never let it go!!


I won't, thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> What’s the interior? Of course that purple is wonderful!


Blue with black dots. I love purple!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Wowzers! That’s beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I think it's beautiful! it does look extra wrinkly compared to most Nikki's but it gives it character?


That is a good way to look at it actually!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Switched to periwinkle MAM
> View attachment 5165577


love that color


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5166173


kitty! so cute!  bag is nice too


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> love that color


Me too, thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> kitty! so cute!  bag is nice too


Kitty is lazy and fat and hates Roscoe.
How could you hate this face?


Also to stay on topic I went back to the teal Nikki


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Kitty is lazy and fat and hates Roscoe.
> How could you hate this face?
> View attachment 5166303
> 
> Also to stay on topic I went back to the teal Nikki
> View attachment 5166304


Gorgeous bag and cute kid! He's really grown!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Kitty is lazy and fat and hates Roscoe.
> How could you hate this face?
> View attachment 5166303
> 
> Also to stay on topic I went back to the teal Nikki
> View attachment 5166304


 adorable


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Kitty is lazy and fat and hates Roscoe.
> How could you hate this face?
> View attachment 5166303
> 
> Also to stay on topic I went back to the teal Nikki
> View attachment 5166304


Roscoe is adorable but at his age, maybe he approaches kitty too abruptly


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> Roscoe is adorable but at his age, maybe he approaches kitty too abruptly


He is pretty wary of her. She just doesn't like small kids, she's afraid of them.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Gorgeous bag and cute kid! He's really grown!


He is big for two!


----------



## Shelby33

Wine MAC


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Kitty is lazy and fat and hates Roscoe.
> How could you hate this face?
> View attachment 5166303
> 
> Also to stay on topic I went back to the teal Nikki
> View attachment 5166304


OMG, how cute is he????  Oh and that teal Nikki is beautiful!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG, how cute is he????  Oh and that teal Nikki is beautiful!!


Thanks Antonia!


----------



## Shelby33

GA MAB


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> GA MAB
> View attachment 5168279
> View attachment 5168287


Such a great color especially for the coming fall months!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Such a great color especially for the coming fall months!


I loooove this bag!!


----------



## Shelby33

I actually used 2 today (not at the same time) 
Mint Nikki and coral MAM


----------



## jennalovesbags

Finally got a pretty accurate color photo thanks to a fitting room.


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> Finally got a pretty accurate color photo thanks to a fitting room.


nice purple....you must have several Nikkis at this point


----------



## jennalovesbags

sdkitty said:


> nice purple....you must have several Nikkis at this point


Full size you mean? Yes, I have this one, a cognac color, a lovely green that I need to post photos of, and a gray.


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> Full size you mean? Yes, I have this one, a cognac color, a lovely green that I need to post photos of, and a gray.


four - nice variety of colors....no black?  do you still want more?


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Finally got a pretty accurate color photo thanks to a fitting room.


Beautiful purple color!


----------



## jennalovesbags

sdkitty said:


> four - nice variety of colors....no black?  do you still want more?


I have a black mini Nikki, Elisha, and a mini B. I only buy the full size if I can’t find a mini.


----------



## JenJBS

jennalovesbags said:


> Finally got a pretty accurate color photo thanks to a fitting room.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Finally got a pretty accurate color photo thanks to a fitting room.


Beautiful shade of purple!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I have a black mini Nikki, Elisha, and a mini B. I only buy the full size if I can’t find a mini.


I love the minis too. I only have 3, OS navy, wine, and purple patent. I do find them easier to use than the full size, but, I love those too!


----------



## samfalstaff

Wine Nikki
Please ignore the happy leprechaun


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Wine Nikki
> Please ignore the happy leprechaun
> View attachment 5170776


nice leather on that one


----------



## Shelby33

Just got this today, I don't know what the leather is, it honestly feels like SW.
The seller also sent me a beautiful Kate Spade wallet!


Almost looks like lamb?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Wine Nikki
> Please ignore the happy leprechaun
> View attachment 5170776


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5171660
> 
> Just got this today, I don't know what the leather is, it honestly feels like SW.
> The seller also sent me a beautiful Kate Spade wallet!
> View attachment 5171661


I won't ask what you paid....what lining?.....nice bag with the grommets and nice red wallet.  I have a red wallet.  I heard Chinese superstition is red is lucky


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I won't ask what you paid....what lining?.....nice bag with the grommets and nice red wallet.  I have a red wallet.  I heard Chinese superstition is red is lucky


It paid 31.00, blue w/black polka dots and metal name plate. She used a few different blacks so I don't know what it is. The bottom is somewhat glazed. 
I didn't know that about red!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It paid 31.00, blue w/black polka dots and metal name plate. She used a few different blacks so I don't know what it is. The bottom is somewhat glazed.
> I didn't know that about red!


wow, another great deal....can't believe she threw in the wallet for that price


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> wow, another great deal....can't believe she threw in the wallet for that price


I know! I have been needing a wallet for maybe a year? I was using a beat up Badgley Mischka up until now. Also I love brightly colored wallets!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I know! I have been needing a wallet for maybe a year? I was using a beat up Badgley Mischka up until now. Also I love brightly colored wallets!


perfect
was the wallet in the listing or did she add in after you made your deal?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thanks


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It paid 31.00, blue w/black polka dots and metal name plate. She used a few different blacks so I don't know what it is. The bottom is somewhat glazed.
> I didn't know that about red!


Was SW still available when the bags had the polka-dot lining? I love the grommets.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Was SW still available when the bags had the polka-dot lining? I love the grommets.


No only for a few special.orders. It's not SW but it's that soft. I love grommets too, especially against black.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> perfect
> was the wallet in the listing or did she add in after you made your deal?


Wasn't in the listing, a total surprise.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Wasn't in the listing, a total surprise.


wow, she must have found out how sweet you are


----------



## IntheOcean

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5171660
> 
> Just got this today, I don't know what the leather is, it honestly feels like SW.
> The seller also sent me a beautiful Kate Spade wallet!
> View attachment 5171661
> 
> Almost looks like lamb?
> View attachment 5171676


Such a beauty! Love the grommets, they really work with this bag, IMO. And the deal you got is amazing. Congrats


----------



## Shelby33

IntheOcean said:


> Such a beauty! Love the grommets, they really work with this bag, IMO. And the deal you got is amazing. Congrats


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> wow, she must have found out how sweet you are


No....


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> No....


some people don't like the idea of a used wallet but looks like the one you got is in VG condition


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> some people don't like the idea of a used wallet but looks like the one you got is in VG condition


Looks new?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Looks new?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172207
> View attachment 5172208
> View attachment 5172209


What a pretty wallet Shelby!!  Yes, it does look new!  Somehow you manifested a new wallet!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> What a pretty wallet Shelby!!  Yes, it does look new!  Somehow you manifested a new wallet!!!


Thanks Antonia! I dreamed about your emerald Edie last night!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks Antonia! I dreamed about your emerald Edie last night!


Maybe you will manifest one!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Looks new?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172207
> View attachment 5172208
> View attachment 5172209


awesome....and I'm sure the quality is decent....good for you


----------



## Antonia

Emerald Edie


----------



## Shelby33

Stingray MAM


----------



## lightwave

^^ What a great leather that is! I love the texture. Is it soft?


----------



## Shelby33

lightwave said:


> ^^ What a great leather that is! I love the texture. Is it soft?


Very soft, I think it's embossed suede. No problems with rain either!


----------



## Antonia

Jadore!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Jadore!!!
> View attachment 5174355
> View attachment 5174356



Love the green!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Love the green!


Thank you @LipglossedX !


----------



## JenJBS

Pretty purple...


----------



## Shelby33

Wine Mini Nikki


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Jadore!!!
> View attachment 5174355
> View attachment 5174356


Nice color!!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Pretty purple...
> 
> View attachment 5174668


Another beautiful color!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Wine Mini Nikki
> View attachment 5175511


You have a knack for arranging your nikkis. I tried to arrange mine in a pleasing drape, but it just looked sad and tired.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> You have a knack for arranging your nikkis. I tried to arrange mine in a pleasing drape, but it just looked sad and tired.


No I'm sure they look beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Antonia said:


> Jadore!!!
> View attachment 5174355
> View attachment 5174356


Very pretty bag and look gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Another beautiful color!



Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Nice color!!


Thank you @samfalstaff !


----------



## Antonia

Sunshine mama said:


> Very pretty bag and look gorgeous!


Awww, thank you @Sunshine mama


----------



## Shelby33

Dark brown MA Hobo


----------



## Fendi84NJ

Shelby33 said:


> I guess you all know by now how indecisive I am, but wearing all white so will use my coral MAM.
> Jeep included for @Jeepgurl76
> 
> View attachment 5084436


She’s gorgeous


----------



## Shelby33

Fendi84NJ said:


> She’s gorgeous


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Marine MAB


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5177577


very unique looking color and looks nice with the gold HW


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> very unique looking color and looks nice with the gold HW


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5177577


Beautiful color! She looks very satisfied sitting there!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful color! She looks very satisfied sitting there!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

I remember looking for this for such a long time..


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I remember looking for this for such a long time..
> 
> View attachment 5178410



Love the color!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Just got my black with black HW Edie shoulder flap in the mail on Friday!  Out to a rooftop patio concert today.


----------



## LipglossedX

poizenisxkandee said:


> Just got my black with black HW Edie shoulder flap in the mail on Friday!  Out to a rooftop patio concert today.
> 
> View attachment 5178917
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178916



Looks great! Love black on black!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Love the color!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

poizenisxkandee said:


> Just got my black with black HW Edie shoulder flap in the mail on Friday!  Out to a rooftop patio concert today.
> 
> View attachment 5178917
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178916


You look beautiful! The bag is nice too!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Shelby33 said:


> You look beautiful! The bag is nice too!



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

RM Stonewashed blue Tess


----------



## sdkitty

my nosey girl likes the new bag


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> my nosey girl likes the new bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179530


Cute!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> my nosey girl likes the new bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179530


She's adorable!


----------



## Antonia

poizenisxkandee said:


> Just got my black with black HW Edie shoulder flap in the mail on Friday!  Out to a rooftop patio concert today.
> 
> View attachment 5178917
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178916


I love it!!!  You look great...congrats!!!


----------



## Shelby33

It's been a two-bag day


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5177577


Gorgeous! @Shelby33 you seriously have a knack for taking lovely bag pics!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Gorgeous! @Shelby33 you seriously have a knack for taking lovely bag pics!


Thank you!   
So from reading the fuchsia w/GM HW was supposed to be released 12/09, was up for pre-order, but not produced. So this must be a SS bag?


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> It's been a two-bag day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179894


I looooooove this one so much


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> my nosey girl likes the new bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179530



She has excellent taste!    Pretty kitty!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> I looooooove this one so much


Thank you! It's a great bag, I can't even feel it when it's on and I didn't realize it had 4 outside pockets!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you!
> So from reading the fuchsia w/GM HW was supposed to be released 12/09, was up for pre-order, but not produced. So this must be a SS bag?


That makes sense, also why we haven't seen that lining before!
I remember back in the heyday of the sample sales, I lived a few blocks away from where they used to have them in NYC, it was so exciting. Rebecca would often come herself and help with the checkout


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> That makes sense, also why we haven't seen that lining before!
> I remember back in the heyday of the sample sales, I lived a few blocks away from where they used to have them in NYC, it was so exciting. Rebecca would often come herself and help with the checkout


I've read about them, seems like everyone had so much fun!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5180240


is this new to you are did you just pull it out for pics?  it looks so pretty.  I know this isn't for me but your pics make me think I want one


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> is this new to you are did you just pull it out for pics?  it looks so pretty.  I know this isn't for me but your pics make me think I want one


Thanks, I just got it from TRR. And it's no longer a crossbody!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks, I just got it from TRR. And it's no longer a crossbody!


you modified it?
reminds me somewhat of a Kooba Meredith bag I had...that one had an optional crossbody strap


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> you modified it?
> reminds me somewhat of a Kooba Meredith bag I had...that one had an optional crossbody strap
> View attachment 5180421


Nice bag! Yes I cut at least 14" off that strap...


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Nice bag! Yes I cut at least 14" off that strap...


how?  did you glue it after shortening to reattach it?  I don't blame you as I don't care for crossbody.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> how?  did you glue it after shortening to reattach it?  I don't blame you as I don't care for crossbody.


I just cut the extra length off on one side, the strap has 2 ends that come together with a buckle. So I folded the end and glued it in place and made new holes.


----------



## Shelby33

Pebbled black MAM


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I just cut the extra length off on one side, the strap has 2 ends that come together with a buckle. So I folded the end and glued it in place and made new holes.


you're so good
so is the drop length now approx like a MAB?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> you're so good
> so is the drop length now approx like a MAB?


Now it either hits at my hip or just above it depending on where I buckle it. It's really a great bag with all of those pockets and the lining is nice and thick. 
I hate wearing crossbody bags, I just don't like the feeling of it.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Now it either hits at my hip or just above it depending on where I buckle it. It's really a great bag with all of those pockets and the lining is nice and thick.
> I hate wearing crossbody bags, I just don't like the feeling of it.


Oh, I was gonna ask if those zippers were for usable pockets.  And how about the flap?  Can you leave it unclasped w/o looking sloppy?  I don't really like having to fuss with a flap but if you have outside pockets, then you're not opening it that much


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> Oh, I was gonna ask if those zippers were for usable pockets.  And how about the flap?  Can you leave it unclasped w/o looking sloppy?  I don't really like having to fuss with a flap but if you have outside pockets, then you're not opening it that much


They are all usable and a good size. It looks fine if the clasp isn't used, not sloppy at all. I haven't closed it. 
But you're right, the pockets at the sides can hold keys or whatever and your phone can go in one of the front pockets which overlap each other so you really don't need to go into the bag that often.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> They are all usable and a good size. It looks fine if the clasp isn't used, not sloppy at all. I haven't closed it.
> But you're right, the pockets at the sides can hold keys or whatever and your phone can go in one of the front pockets which overlap each other so you really don't need to go into the bag that often.


very interesting......I thought this wasn't a bag for me but now I might want one. Can you indulge me with one more question.  Mini vs full size.  I get the impression the mini isn't a very small bag - just smaller than the other one?  Like MAB vs MAM.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> very interesting......I thought this wasn't a bag for me but now I might want one. Can you indulge me with one more question.  Mini vs full size.  I get the impression the mini isn't a very small bag - just smaller than the other one?  Like MAB vs MAM.


This bag (full size) is 13" wide and 10" tall. I think the front pockets are arranged like the front pockets in the Tonne. Inside is like the typical MAM set up except there is a divider which has a zipper in the middle so a big additional pocket inside. I don't know how big the mini is but would probably be too small for me. The full sized has zippers on the flap, mini doesn't.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> This bag (full size) is 13" wide and 10" tall. I think the front pockets are arranged like the front pockets in the Tonne. Inside is like the typical MAM set up except there is a divider which has a zipper in the middle so a big additional pocket inside. I don't know how big the mini is but would probably be too small for me. The full sized has zippers on the flap, mini doesn't.


thank you Shelby.  I like the idea of the center pocket as long as the bag is roomy, which this one sounds like it is.  Full size would be the one for me. and I would have to modify the strap but I think I can get help with that.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> thank you Shelby.  I like the idea of the center pocket as long as the bag is roomy, which this one sounds like it is.  Full size would be the one for me. and I would have to modify the strap but I think I can get help with that.


You could definitely do that!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Pebbled black MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181018


Yum! Is this new?


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> Yum! Is this new?


same lining as black SW?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Pebbled black MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181018


Wait...did you cave and buy that MAM with blue zipper track after all??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wait...did you cave and buy that MAM with blue zipper track after all??


No no I got this a few months ago off PM, the one that was 22.00.
If I caved and got that you would have to contact my family and have me committed.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> same lining as black SW?


Yes FDL


----------



## Shelby33

SW chocolate MAB


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> SW chocolate MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181806



Beautiful!     

Now excuse me while I go find some chocolate to devour...


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Now excuse me while I go find some chocolate to devour...


Right?? Shelby always does that!!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Now excuse me while I go find some chocolate to devour...


Hahaha! This bag is 100%  .
I think I say that about all of them...


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Hahaha! This bag is 100%  .
> I think I say that about all of them...



That's a wonderful thing. We should love our bags 100%.

I just finished reading a style book. The author talks about how when he tells women every item in their closet should be a 10, they look at him in disbelief. Like they can't even imagine such a closet. We should love every item in our clothes closets - and our bag closets. It's great that you do love all your bags so much!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> That's a wonderful thing. We should love our bags 100%.
> 
> I just finished reading a style book. The author talks about how when he tells women every item in their closet should be a 10, they look at him in disbelief. Like they can't even imagine such a closet. We should love every item in our clothes closets - and our bag closets. It's great that you do love all your bags so much!


I actually do wear everything in my closet. I'm not big on shopping for them. I do love the bags though I'm such a weirdo


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> That's a wonderful thing. We should love our bags 100%.
> 
> I just finished reading a style book. The author talks about how when he tells women every item in their closet should be a 10, they look at him in disbelief. Like they can't even imagine such a closet. We should love every item in our clothes closets - and our bag closets. It's great that you do love all your bags so much!


Ohhh which book did you read?  How was the book?


----------



## Shelby33

Eggplant MAB 


Near a sunny window looks totally different.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Ohhh which book did you read?  How was the book?



Change your clothes, change your life - by George Brescia. Great book. It's one of my favorite style books. This was probably my fourth time reading it.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Change your clothes, change your life - by George Brescia. Great book. It's one of my favorite style books. This was probably my fourth time reading it.


Thank you!! I'll have to check it out!!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Eggplant MAB
> View attachment 5182745
> 
> Near a sunny window looks totally different.
> View attachment 5182746


Eggplant? It looks so red!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Eggplant? It looks so red!


It is a brownish red to me, I would expect eggplant to be a deep purple but that's RM for you.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It is a brownish red to me, I would expect eggplant to be a deep purple but that's RM for you.


and I would expect the color wine to be closer to eggplant but it's red, right?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It is a brownish red to me, I would expect eggplant to be a deep purple but that's RM for you.


Funny! I was thinking of using my eggplant MAM the other day. But I couldn't find it!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Funny! I was thinking of using my eggplant MAM the other day. But I couldn't find it!


Oh no! Did you find it?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> and I would expect the color wine to be closer to eggplant but it's red, right?


And lavender is brown.... 
I have a few wine bags and only one is really red, the rest are a wine color.


----------



## Shelby33

@sdkitty , really strange, this is 2" narrower than my purple. But it looks better crossbody than the purple does, maybe because it's not as wide.


----------



## JenJBS

This Pretty.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> This Pretty.
> 
> View attachment 5184500


I love that bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I love that bag!



Thank you!   That rainbow hardware gets me every time.  Sorry the pic is blurry. My hand must have moved slightly when I took the pic.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh no! Did you find it?


Found it, but I also found a brown MAB that I forgot I bought. With a pink and white checkered lining??? What year was that?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5184496
> 
> View attachment 5184497
> 
> @sdkitty , really strange, this is 2" narrower than my purple. But it looks better crossbody than the purple does, maybe because it's not as wide.


Ooh, that leather does look nice!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> This Pretty.
> 
> View attachment 5184500


Very pretty!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5184496
> 
> View attachment 5184497
> 
> @sdkitty , really strange, this is 2" narrower than my purple. But it looks better crossbody than the purple does, maybe because it's not as wide.


looks like the same leather as my black with RG...interesting about the size difference.  I thought you didn't like crossbody since you shortened the strap on your Beloved.


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Found it, but I also found a brown MAB that I forgot I bought. With a pink and white checkered lining??? What year was that?


06?
Can I come look in your closet?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> looks like the same leather as my black with RG...interesting about the size difference.  I thought you didn't like crossbody since you shortened the strap on your Beloved.


I double the strap and wear it by the crossbody strap on my shoulder, not across my body.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Ooh, that leather does look nice!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I double the strap and wear it by the crossbody strap on my shoulder, not across my body.


I usually put the handles on my shoulder but if I really need to be hands-free I do this too


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   That rainbow hardware gets me every time.  Sorry the pic is blurry. My hand must have moved slightly when I took the pic.


The photo is beautiful.


----------



## Sassy

JenJBS said:


> This Pretty.
> 
> View attachment 5184500


Pretty! I didn’t know RM did rainbow hardware!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5184886



RM greens...     Sleeping Cutie Kitty


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> The photo is beautiful.



Thank you! You're very kind.


----------



## JenJBS

Sassy said:


> Pretty! I didn’t know RM did rainbow hardware!



Thank you!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5184886


love love love


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> love love love


and the kitty


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Not me but hanging out with fiancé and his mom today and recognized her Julian backpack.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> 06?
> Can I come look in your closet?


Sure! Sometimes I get lost in there!


----------



## samfalstaff

Didn't find my eggplant but did find my wine MAM


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> love love love


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Sure! Sometimes I get lost in there!


I'll bring flashlights and wine.


----------



## Shelby33

Cognac MAM


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I'll bring flashlights and wine.


Boy, I wish I had a cave for a closet. That would solve my space issues.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Cognac MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5185659


Love those dangling finished tassels!


----------



## samfalstaff

Been using my green devote these past (crazy, hectic) two days. I love the look of it!   Utterly impractical for crazy, hectic days at work, but that hasn't stopped me from using it!  I continue to love the birdie lining bags!


----------



## Shelby33

Past few days cranberry Nikki
Boring picture sorry


Today burgundy Mini Devote, the color is JUST like GE! 
With flash cuz it's dark now


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Been using my green devote these past (crazy, hectic) two days. I love the look of it!   Utterly impractical for crazy, hectic days at work, but that hasn't stopped me from using it!  I continue to love the birdie lining bags!
> View attachment 5188152
> View attachment 5188153


So glad you love it!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Love those dangling finished tassels!


Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Past few days cranberry Nikki
> Boring picture sorry
> View attachment 5189282
> 
> Today burgundy Mini Devote, the color is JUST like GE!
> With flash cuz it's dark now
> View attachment 5189283



The color and leather of the cranberry Nikki get me every time...


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> The color and leather of the cranberry Nikki get me every time...


It's amazing, I almost have to force myself to stop using it!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Past few days cranberry Nikki
> Boring picture sorry
> View attachment 5189282
> 
> Today burgundy Mini Devote, the color is JUST like GE!
> With flash cuz it's dark now
> View attachment 5189283


Both stunners!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Both stunners!!


Thanks! But you know once I put this bag next to GE they are so not alike hahaha. The burgundy in this bag is much more red, I'll have to get an outdoor picture, but the texture is the same.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Been using my green devote these past (crazy, hectic) two days. I love the look of it!   Utterly impractical for crazy, hectic days at work, but that hasn't stopped me from using it!  I continue to love the birdie lining bags!
> View attachment 5188152
> View attachment 5188153


I have one bag with birdie lining (PH) and I love it, I like the orangy birds with the purple.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! But you know once I put this bag next to GE they are so not alike hahaha. The burgundy in this bag is much more red, I'll have to get an outdoor picture, but the texture is the same.


Yes, the same exact texture!! I have the GE MAB and the GB Nikki and the colors are soooo close....the textures are almost the same although I will say my Nikki is stiffer leather...the MAB is softer to the touch.  I think because the MAB was used more and the Nikki was basically brand new and I've hardly used it.  These are bags that I will never let go of....like...NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yes, the same exact texture!! I have the GE MAB and the GB Nikki and the colors are soooo close....the textures are almost the same although I will say my Nikki is stiffer leather...the MAB is softer to the touch.  I think because the MAB was used more and the Nikki was basically brand new and I've hardly used it.  These are bags that I will never let go of....like...NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I completely understand!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5189739
> View attachment 5189740


Why do you have to take the best pics??? Like, I seriously want ALL of your bags!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Why do you have to take the best pics??? Like, I seriously want ALL of your bags!!!


so true
@shelby made me almost want that pink bag...and I don't do pink


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Why do you have to take the best pics??? Like, I seriously want ALL of your bags!!!



Rebecca needs to hire @Shelby33 to take the photos of her bags for all the ad campaigns and her website.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Why do you have to take the best pics??? Like, I seriously want ALL of your bags!!!


I don't mean to . I'm not even interested in photography  sorry!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca needs to hire @Shelby33 to take the photos of her bags for all the ad campaigns and her website.


Look who's talking!!!
Your photos


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Look who's talking!!!
> Your photos



Thank you, Shelby!


----------



## Shelby33

SW black MAB


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> SW black MAB
> 
> View attachment 5191032
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191035


That looks like silky goodness!!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> That looks like silky goodness!!


Thanks! SW is silky, perfect description!


----------



## Shelby33

Marine MAB


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Marine MAB
> View attachment 5191893


I have first dibs on this bag when you get sick of it!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I have first dibs on this bag when you get sick of it!


Yes you do


----------



## Shelby33

GB Devote


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm using one of my favorite MABs...berry!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> GB Devote
> View attachment 5192845


Love the add-ons!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Love the add-ons!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using one of my favorite MABs...berry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5193643
> View attachment 5193644


That's just soooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> That's just soooo gorgeous!!!


Thank you @Shelby33 .....and what was the sellers name...aunt Oprah?? LOL!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you @Shelby33 .....and what was the sellers name...aunt Oprah?? LOL!!


Yes!


----------



## Shelby33

Put LP away.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Put LP away.
> View attachment 5193761


Yummy!  This has paisley lining, right?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yummy!  This has paisley lining, right?


It has mosaic. I love the brass against this color.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It has mosaic. I love the brass against this color.


Yes, it really stands out!!  Love mosaic!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Yesterday emerald MAB


And after the weather got bad


----------



## Shelby33

Today wine MAB


----------



## IntheOcean

Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday emerald MAB
> View attachment 5195814
> 
> And after the weather got bad
> View attachment 5195815


Gorgeous bags & a gorgeous truck


----------



## Shelby33

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous bags & a gorgeous truck


Thank you!


----------



## keishapie1973

Nylon Edie in olive


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## samfalstaff

Peacock Nikki


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Peacock Nikki
> View attachment 5197115
> View attachment 5197116



Pretty green! It does look like that Devote for sale!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5197044


Do you arrange the tassels before taking the photo? (I admit I do that )


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Pretty green! It does look like that Devote for sale!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Do you arrange the tassels before taking the photo? (I admit I do that )


Most of the time yes!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5197660



Bag looks stunning, and the kitties are adorable!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5197660


nice bag and those kitties 
siblings?  those are the two kittens you got back?  pretty with the longish hair


----------



## LipglossedX

Rainy overcast fall day here today... still unpacking from my friend's wedding last weekend



brought this RM Nylon Leopard tote for hauling bridesmaid's accessories and Champagne Leo clutch for the rehearsal dinner



and playing with this Black Basketweave MAM from TRR today


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5197660


Oh, so pretty! Both cats are so jealous!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Rainy overcast fall day here today... still unpacking from my friend's wedding last weekend
> 
> View attachment 5198058
> 
> brought this RM Nylon Leopard tote for hauling bridesmaid's accessories and Champagne Leo clutch for the rehearsal dinner
> 
> View attachment 5198059
> 
> and playing with this Black Basketweave MAM from TRR today


Nice! Does it have a purple zipper?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> nice bag and those kitties
> siblings?  those are the two kittens you got back?  pretty with the longish hair


Yes that is Lila (Long hair) and Essie who has kind of long hair and they're sisters.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Rainy overcast fall day here today... still unpacking from my friend's wedding last weekend
> 
> View attachment 5198058
> 
> brought this RM Nylon Leopard tote for hauling bridesmaid's accessories and Champagne Leo clutch for the rehearsal dinner
> 
> View attachment 5198059
> 
> and playing with this Black Basketweave MAM from TRR today


Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Bag looks stunning, and the kitties are adorable!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Dk grey Matinee being abused.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Nice! Does it have a purple zipper?



Yes, purple zipper


----------



## Shelby33

Went back to this one, this was an HG for me so 2 days isn't enough. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I planted 80 sunflower seeds all over the place. Only TWO survived. This is the bigger one.


----------



## Shelby33

I am bored.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I am bored.
> View attachment 5199012


Hydrangeas! My favorite flower!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Went back to this one, this was an HG for me so 2 days isn't enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198952
> 
> I planted 80 sunflower seeds all over the place. Only TWO survived. This is the bigger one.


Awesome picture! Such a great blue/indigo color!


----------



## Naminé

.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Awesome picture! Such a great blue/indigo color!


Thank you! I can't stop looking at it!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Hydrangeas! My favorite flower!


The house came with 4 shrubs, but one of them gets blue, pink, purple at the same time.


----------



## Shelby33

Plan B hobo


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Plan B hobo
> View attachment 5200756


as expected looks much nicer in your photo....did it come clean and in good condition?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> as expected looks much nicer in your photo....did it come clean and in good condition?


Yes there were a few marks I cleaned off but it looks good. Inside is clean. It's a bit wrinkled but I'm sure that will go away with use.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes there were a few marks I cleaned off but it looks good. Inside is clean. It's a bit wrinkled but I'm sure that will go away with use.


wrinkles aren't necessarily a bad thing


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Plan B hobo
> View attachment 5200756


Congrats! The leather looks so soft and smooshy! Does it have CC lining?


----------



## Sassy

Sassy said:


> Congrats! The leather looks so soft and smooshy! Does it have CC lining?


Just saw your other post that its B&W lining.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Plan B hobo
> View attachment 5200756


Such a happy bag!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> wrinkles aren't necessarily a bad thing


Not at all!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Such a happy bag!


It is!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Plan B hobo
> View attachment 5200756


You got one!!!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> You got one!!!


Yes! Just got it yesterday, it's a great bag! Easier to use than Nikki and I love the color! Do you use yours a lot? 
But I can't believe they retailed for 655!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Yes! Just got it yesterday, it's a great bag! Easier to use than Nikki and I love the color! Do you use yours a lot?
> But I can't believe they retailed for 655!


Ikr 655 is a bit nuts! I do use mine lots in Fall!


----------



## Antonia

Glazed burgundy Nikki


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Glazed burgundy Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202679



Love Glazed Burgundy!  Your outfits always look so fun and put together!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Love Glazed Burgundy!  Your outfits always look so fun and put together!


AWWW, thank you @LipglossedX   Yea, I just LOVE this bag soooo much!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Glazed burgundy Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202679


Great outfit! I like that belt. Does it have two buckles?? As always, the bag is lovely.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Great outfit! I like that belt. Does it have two buckles?? As always, the bag is lovely.


Thanks @samfalstaff !! Yes, it's one of those double buckle belts....from Zara!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Glazed burgundy Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202679


Looking gorgeous as always!


----------



## Shelby33

GA MAB


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> GA MAB
> View attachment 5203021


Love the charm!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Love the charm!!!!


I got 18 different skull charms off Amazon for 6.99! 


			Amazon.com
		

I love skulls!


----------



## Antonia

My GE MAC showed up today!   Omg,  I love it, it has paisley lining.     My cross body strap from my GE MAB works perfectly as a shoulder bag and slightly shorter as a cross body bag.   I never cared for the straps that came with the MAC but I love this one!!  Getting in and out of the bag is easy peasy!!


----------



## Antonia




----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> My GE MAC showed up today!   Omg,  I love it, it has paisley lining.     My cross body strap from my GE MAB works perfectly as a shoulder bag and slightly shorter as a cross body bag.   I never cared for the straps that came with the MAC but I love this one!!  Getting in and out of the bag is easy peasy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203034


I love it! I also don't like the chain straps much, too dressy but I really like MACs and can fit a lot in there, even my TV remote  .
Actually everything in my MAB fits in the MAC, pretty much. So happy you got this!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I love it! I also don't like the chain straps much, too dressy but I really like MACs and can fit a lot in there, even my TV remote  .
> Actually everything in my MAB fits in the MAC, pretty much. So happy you got this!


Thank you @Shelby33 ! I know, that's exactly what I did, everything that was in my Nikki today, fit in the MAC (I didn't try a remote but I'm sure it fits-lol)!  It's those standard chain straps that add a lot of weight to the bag but this way it's better!  Thanks for the heads up on it!


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> My GE MAC showed up today!   Omg,  I love it, it has paisley lining.     My cross body strap from my GE MAB works perfectly as a shoulder bag and slightly shorter as a cross body bag.   I never cared for the straps that came with the MAC but I love this one!!  Getting in and out of the bag is easy peasy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203034


That looks great!! Congrats!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> GA MAB
> View attachment 5203021


Beautiful! If anyone sees this in a MAM, please let me know!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> My GE MAC showed up today!   Omg,  I love it, it has paisley lining.     My cross body strap from my GE MAB works perfectly as a shoulder bag and slightly shorter as a cross body bag.   I never cared for the straps that came with the MAC but I love this one!!  Getting in and out of the bag is easy peasy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203034


Oh, it looks wonderful. Glad the strap worked out!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> GA MAB
> View attachment 5203021



Love the skull charms!    And even better that you got them for such a good deal! 




Antonia said:


> My GE MAC showed up today!   Omg,  I love it, it has paisley lining.     My cross body strap from my GE MAB works perfectly as a shoulder bag and slightly shorter as a cross body bag.   I never cared for the straps that came with the MAC but I love this one!!  Getting in and out of the bag is easy peasy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203034



It's gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, it looks wonderful. Glad the strap worked out!


 Thanks,  me too!!






Sassy said:


> That looks great!! Congrats!!


. Thanks @Sassy 


JenJBS said:


> Love the skull charms!    And even better that you got them for such a good deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gorgeous!


Thank you @JenJBS


----------



## IntheOcean

LipglossedX said:


> Rainy overcast fall day here today... still unpacking from my friend's wedding last weekend
> 
> View attachment 5198058
> 
> brought this RM Nylon Leopard tote for hauling bridesmaid's accessories and Champagne Leo clutch for the rehearsal dinner
> 
> View attachment 5198059
> 
> and playing with this Black Basketweave MAM from TRR today


Beautiful Black Basketweave MAM


----------



## Antonia

Of course I'm using my new vintage MAC!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I got 18 different skull charms off Amazon for 6.99!
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> I love skulls!


I'm not big on purse charms but I do like those


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I'm not big on purse charms but I do like those


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5204155
> 
> View attachment 5204157


Love it....congrats again!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Love it....congrats again!!


Thanks! Lol I must thank you a lot


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! Lol I must thank you a lot
> View attachment 5204266


Omg, that is too funny!!


----------



## Shelby33

I didn't last long with MK and this matches my "space alien boyfriend" t-shirt.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5206895


This bag is soooo beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> This bag is soooo beautiful!!!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5206895


Seriously, RM needs to hire you to do their bag pics!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Seriously, RM needs to hire you to do their bag pics!


You're very sweet


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5206895


Wow! What a showstopper of a bag!


----------



## Shelby33

There is an OS black pebbled MAB with the purple leopard lining on Mercari but I can't justify it... Because I have this...


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5207639
> 
> There is an OS black pebbled MAB with the purple leopard lining on Mercari but I can't justify it... Because I have this...


I'd prefer this one to the pebbled leather.  Beautiful bag


----------



## Antonia

Been using this since I got it.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I'd prefer this one to the pebbled leather.  Beautiful bag


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Been using this since I got it.
> View attachment 5207981


I got one and got another one right away. They really are great bags but I LOVE yours!


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> Been using this since I got it.
> View attachment 5207981


This is such a great bag


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> I got one and got another one right away. They really are great bags but I LOVE yours!


Which ones did you get @Shelby33? There are so many MACs out there, I'd love to find a nice OS one like Antonia's.


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> This is such a great bag


Thank you @Sassy !!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Which ones did you get @Shelby33? There are so many MACs out there, I'd love to find a nice OS one like Antonia's.


I got a wine and FIG. Both have b/w floral HW but not OS, they have the updated interior. The wine is amazing! There is a wine on PM now for 20.00. I think it's the same one I have.


----------



## Shelby33

Midnight Nikki   


I reserve the right, however, to change my mind.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Midnight Nikki
> View attachment 5208603
> 
> I reserve the right, however, to change my mind.


No, don't switch!!    I think this is like the one I sold a while back.  How many O/S Nikki's do you have @Shelby33 ?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> No, don't switch!!    I think this is like the one I sold a while back.  How many O/S Nikki's do you have @Shelby33 ?


I think 4. Regular wine and midnight, mini navy and wine. Still looking for my mini seafoam. Navy and seafoam have cc lining.


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> Midnight Nikki
> View attachment 5208603
> 
> I reserve the right, however, to change my mind.


The leather on this feels just like the leather on my blue SW. I just compared.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> The leather on this feels just like the leather on my blue SW. I just compared.


Nice!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> The leather on this feels just like the leather on my blue SW. I just compared.


so is the Nikki SW?  or just feels same?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Nice!!!


At the time one of my cats wanted my attention but luckily I have my priorities straight.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> so is the Nikki SW?  or just feels same?


No it's not SW but feels just like SW blue. Which feels different than the other SW bags I have. I think it has the thickest leather.


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> I got a wine and FIG. Both have b/w floral HW but not OS, they have the updated interior. The wine is amazing! There is a wine on PM now for 20.00. I think it's the same one I have.


Those were the exact 2 I had back in the day which I sold! What is the updated interior? I think all the MACs I’ve seen so far have the B&W floral except for Antonia’s paisley. Do any mini MACs have b&w floral?


----------



## LipglossedX

Sassy said:


> Those were the exact 2 I had back in the day which I sold! What is the updated interior? I think all the MACs I’ve seen so far have the B&W floral except for Antonia’s paisley. Do any mini MACs have b&w floral?



I don't think I've seen a Mini Mac with B&W floral before? I could be wrong though! I know they had them during the polka dot and cheetah time.


----------



## Sassy

LipglossedX said:


> I don't think I've seen a Mini Mac with B&W floral before? I could be wrong though! I know they had them during the polka dot and cheetah time.


“Polka dot and cheetah time” 
Only we know what this means!!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Those were the exact 2 I had back in the day which I sold! What is the updated interior? I think all the MACs I’ve seen so far have the B&W floral except for Antonia’s paisley. Do any mini MACs have b&w floral?


I don't know about minis, I never look at those they are too small for me. 
The updated interior has a thicker nameplate and a card slot in front of the interior zipper pocket.


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> “Polka dot and cheetah time”
> Only we know what this means!!


Hahahaha, I laughed out loud at this. Now they want to know what's so funny so I said "polka dot and cheetah time". 
I told them it's a type of party they wouldn't understand and my son says "I know what it is" and walks away... Should I ask him what it means?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> No, don't switch!!    I think this is like the one I sold a while back.  How many O/S Nikki's do you have @Shelby33 ?


Antonia I made it thru the day with midnight!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Antonia I made it thru the day with midnight!


Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Hahahaha, I laughed out loud at this. Now they want to know what's so funny so I said "polka dot and cheetah time".
> I told them it's a type of party they wouldn't understand and my son says "I know what it is" and walks away... Should I ask him what it means?


Yes ask him what it means!! If he’s been hanging around you long enough, he might actually know!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Hahahaha, I laughed out loud at this. Now they want to know what's so funny so I said "polka dot and cheetah time".
> I told them it's a type of party they wouldn't understand and my son says "I know what it is" and walks away... Should I ask him what it means?



Yes, I think you should ask him.


----------



## Shelby33

GA MAB


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Yes, I think you should ask him.


He said


JenJBS said:


> Yes, I think you should ask him.


He thinks it's something to do with older women picking up younger men and has no explanation for the polka dots, he said "that's your business"  .


----------



## samfalstaff

@Antonia I am officially jelly of your new MAC! It’s lovely! I took my glazed MAC out today and now really wish it had finished tassels.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> @Antonia I am officially jelly of your new MAC! It’s lovely! I took my glazed MAC out today and now really wish it had finished tassels.
> View attachment 5210062
> 
> View attachment 5210065



These recent full size MAC pics are making me want one now! (I've only had Mini Macs)


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> @Antonia I am officially jelly of your new MAC! It’s lovely! I took my glazed MAC out today and now really wish it had finished tassels.
> View attachment 5210062
> 
> View attachment 5210065


Yours is nice too!!  Maybe our friend @Shelby33 has a hack to make the tassels finished!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yours is nice too!!  Maybe our friend @Shelby33 has a hack to make the tassels finished!!


I kind of do but the tassels have to be wide like the OS ones for the studs.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> @Antonia I am officially jelly of your new MAC! It’s lovely! I took my glazed MAC out today and now really wish it had finished tassels.
> View attachment 5210062
> 
> View attachment 5210065


Glazed burgundy?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Glazed burgundy?


I think so. I didn't say if it was B or E because I honestly didn't know.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Yours is nice too!!  Maybe our friend @Shelby33 has a hack to make the tassels finished!!


I was thinking the same thing, but it sounds like a pipe dream. Oh well


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but it sounds like a pipe dream. Oh well


Not so fast, let me brainstorm on this...


----------



## Shelby33

Eggplant MAB


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Eggplant MAB
> View attachment 5210903



Pretty and I see your charm arrived!  Have you posted a picture of Eggplant next to Wine before? Always fun to see those kinds of comparisons.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Eggplant MAB
> View attachment 5210903


So gorgeous!!  Love the Minkette charm...I keep mine on my GE MAB...seems to go best with that bag!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

It's here!! FedEx Smartpost is the worst sometimes haha but finally got my black cat mini MAM 









The leather is absolutely delicious, so soft and squishy but still so sturdy. The bag is in great condition still, leather and piping all intact and just some wear/chipping to the feet and D rings. I definitely got a great deal on this.


----------



## LipglossedX

poizenisxkandee said:


> It's here!! FedEx Smartpost is the worst sometimes haha but finally got my black cat mini MAM
> View attachment 5211042
> 
> View attachment 5211043
> 
> View attachment 5211044
> 
> View attachment 5211045
> 
> 
> The leather is absolutely delicious, so soft and squishy but still so sturdy. The bag is in great condition still, leather and piping all intact and just some wear/chipping to the feet and D rings. I definitely got a great deal on this.



Congrats! It's really cute!!


----------



## Antonia

poizenisxkandee said:


> It's here!! FedEx Smartpost is the worst sometimes haha but finally got my black cat mini MAM
> View attachment 5211042
> 
> View attachment 5211043
> 
> View attachment 5211044
> 
> View attachment 5211045
> 
> 
> The leather is absolutely delicious, so soft and squishy but still so sturdy. The bag is in great condition still, leather and piping all intact and just some wear/chipping to the feet and D rings. I definitely got a great deal on this.


I love it!! Congrats!!!  I soooo want one of these in a MAB....someday!!


----------



## Sassy

poizenisxkandee said:


> It's here!! FedEx Smartpost is the worst sometimes haha but finally got my black cat mini MAM
> View attachment 5211042
> 
> View attachment 5211043
> 
> View attachment 5211044
> 
> View attachment 5211045
> 
> 
> The leather is absolutely delicious, so soft and squishy but still so sturdy. The bag is in great condition still, leather and piping all intact and just some wear/chipping to the feet and D rings. I definitely got a great deal on this.


So so cute, congrats!!


----------



## samfalstaff

poizenisxkandee said:


> It's here!! FedEx Smartpost is the worst sometimes haha but finally got my black cat mini MAM
> View attachment 5211042
> 
> View attachment 5211043
> 
> View attachment 5211044
> 
> View attachment 5211045
> 
> 
> The leather is absolutely delicious, so soft and squishy but still so sturdy. The bag is in great condition still, leather and piping all intact and just some wear/chipping to the feet and D rings. I definitely got a great deal on this.


It's adorable!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Eggplant MAB
> View attachment 5210903


Very nice! (You've shamed me into digging out my eggplant MAM and using her. The leather on it is so stiff though even after two applications of CPR.)


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Very nice! (You've shamed me into digging out my eggplant MAM and using her. The leather on it is so stiff though even after two applications of CPR.)


It will soften up, mine has softened up after using it a lot.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> So gorgeous!!  Love the Minkette charm...I keep mine on my GE MAB...seems to go best with that bag!


Thanks! I will probably use it with all my bags with gold/brass HW, reminds me of all of you girls!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Pretty and I see your charm arrived!  Have you posted a picture of Eggplant next to Wine before? Always fun to see those kinds of comparisons.


No but I can do that!


----------



## samfalstaff

Eggplant MAM today definitely in need of some more CPR...


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Eggplant MAM today definitely in need of some more CPR...
> 
> View attachment 5211406
> View attachment 5211407


Oh it looks so pretty! You know what I just remembered, I threw mine in the washer and dryer. I don't remember why.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh it looks so pretty! You know what I just remembered, I threw mine in the washer and dryer. I don't remember why.


Oh, I remember that! 

I gave it some CPR and it looks a little better. I think the leather is just cracking a bit due to being neglected. Or maybe it's a glaze...


----------



## JenJBS

poizenisxkandee said:


> It's here!! FedEx Smartpost is the worst sometimes haha but finally got my black cat mini MAM
> View attachment 5211042
> 
> View attachment 5211043
> 
> View attachment 5211044
> 
> View attachment 5211045
> 
> 
> The leather is absolutely delicious, so soft and squishy but still so sturdy. The bag is in great condition still, leather and piping all intact and just some wear/chipping to the feet and D rings. I definitely got a great deal on this.



Congratulations!


----------



## Sarah03

We aren’t in action, but I wanted to share my new Suede MAB Hobo in Porcini! It’s my first RM & I just love it.


----------



## JenJBS

Sarah03 said:


> We aren’t in action, but I wanted to share my new Suede MAB Hobo in Porcini! It’s my first RM & I just love it.



Congratulations!      Suede is a great fabric!


----------



## Sarah03

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!      Suede is a great fabric!


Thank you! I’m really impressed with the quality of the bag for the price! The leather is very nice & you can’t beat all the pockets!


----------



## Shelby33

Sarah03 said:


> We aren’t in action, but I wanted to share my new Suede MAB Hobo in Porcini! It’s my first RM & I just love it.


Love your bag! I really like those side pockets too!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, I remember that!
> 
> I gave it some CPR and it looks a little better. I think the leather is just cracking a bit due to being neglected. Or maybe it's a glaze...
> View attachment 5211412


I thought I read there was a slight glaze to it but mine doesn't seem to have much of it anymore, but it is very smooth. 
Don't you love the paisley lining?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I thought I read there was a slight glaze to it but mine doesn't seem to have much of it anymore, but it is very smooth.
> Don't you love the paisley lining?


Yes! I will never part with this bag because of that wonderful paisley lining. Maybe it was the washer that took off the glaze. Maybe I should try it...


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yes! I will never part with this bag because of that wonderful paisley lining. Maybe it was the washer that took off the glaze. Maybe I should try it...


I only do it with bags I don't like wearing as they are. Honestly I forget what was wrong with mine?


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I only do it with bags I don't like wearing as they are. Honestly I forget what was wrong with mine?


I can't remember what you said either. Smell?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5213627


beautiful....royal blue?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> beautiful....royal blue?


It's marine! And thank you, it has gotten so smooshy I had to put one of Roscoe's stuffed animals in it for the picture


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I can't remember what you said either. Smell?


It wasn't that... I just cannot remember..


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It's marine! And thank you, it has gotten so smooshy I had to put one of Roscoe's stuffed animals in it for the picture


full size MAB?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> full size MAB?


Yes


----------



## Shelby33

Midnight Nikki


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Midnight Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214059


Beautiful!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Midnight Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214059



Love Midnight! She really does have some great leathers.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Love Midnight! She really does have some great leathers.


I do too, and it has the perfect name!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I do too, and it has the perfect name!


I have a midnight MAM, but the leather is nowhere near as beautiful as yours. (Jeez, I feel like I say that every time you post a picture of a bag.)


----------



## LipglossedX

Keeping it real... Black Medium Unlined Tote has taken some abuse and has been holding up better than expected.


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> I have a midnight MAM, but the leather is nowhere near as beautiful as yours. (Jeez, I feel like I say that every time you post a picture of a bag.)


I would love to see your MAMs! Sounds like you have more MAMs than any other style?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes


I always thought I'd only want a MAB in black or a dark color (so it wouldn't look as large) but now I've ordered a light grey one.  Guess you don't have an issue with the brighter colored MABs


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I always thought I'd only want a MAB in black or a dark color (so it wouldn't look as large) but now I've ordered a light grey one.  Guess you don't have an issue with the brighter colored MABs


No not at all. Part of me wishes my MAMs were MABs, because they are so roomy and they slouch, honestly I feel like my Matinee's are bigger than the MABs.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I have a midnight MAM, but the leather is nowhere near as beautiful as yours. (Jeez, I feel like I say that every time you post a picture of a bag.)


Have you tried threatening it? It's like when I had a big garden(s), if a plant wasn't doing well I'd put the shovel next to it and they shaped right up!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Keeping it real... Black Medium Unlined Tote has taken some abuse and has been holding up better than expected.
> 
> View attachment 5214079


I really like this and I love the studs!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I really like this and I love the studs!



This pebbled leather is honestly pretty decent... it's not as soft as Black Cat/etc but it's wearing well.


----------



## LipglossedX

Pulled these out to see how I was feeling about them since I have so many black bags but I still like them all right now 




"squishy black" (what I call it lol) MAB and Midnight Matinee


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Pulled these out to see how I was feeling about them since I have so many black bags but I still like them all right now
> 
> View attachment 5214312
> 
> 
> "squishy black" (what I call it lol) MAB and Midnight Matinee
> 
> View attachment 5214313
> 
> View attachment 5214314


That's what happens...you don't use them for a while, then you take them out to play and it's love all over again! LOL!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> That's what happens...you don't use them for a while, then you take them out to play and it's love all over again! LOL!



Yes! That is exactly what happened lol


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> I would love to see your MAMs! Sounds like you have more MAMs than any other style?


Yes, I think I do. Although the nikkis are starting to pile up.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Have you tried threatening it? It's like when I had a big garden(s), if a plant wasn't doing well I'd put the shovel next to it and they shaped right up!


Ha! Here's mine. It didn't listen to me. Still looking all glazed and wrinkly.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Pulled these out to see how I was feeling about them since I have so many black bags but I still like them all right now
> 
> View attachment 5214312
> 
> 
> "squishy black" (what I call it lol) MAB and Midnight Matinee
> 
> View attachment 5214313
> 
> View attachment 5214314


Oh, these look nice! But I know what you mean about having too many black bags. I think I have 4 black MAMs.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> That's what happens...you don't use them for a while, then you take them out to play and it's love all over again! LOL!


Yes! That just happened to me with my GE Elisha. And my GA Elisha. And my OS MAC...If only I could wear three bags at once.


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Pulled these out to see how I was feeling about them since I have so many black bags but I still like them all right now
> 
> View attachment 5214312
> 
> 
> "squishy black" (what I call it lol) MAB and Midnight Matinee
> 
> View attachment 5214313
> 
> View attachment 5214314


love the leather on both of those.....as much as I've complained about having too many black bags, I think black and grey are my favorites at this stage.  I used to love brown but maybe not as much now.  Bright colors I get tired of looked at quicker.


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> love the leather on both of those.....as much as I've complained about having too many black bags, I think black and grey are my favorites at this stage.  I used to love brown but maybe not as much now.  Bright colors I get tired of looked at quicker.



Yeah I've had all sorts of colors and I reach for black bags the most so I'm okay having more of them. I do feel like a black MAB, two black MAMs and a black Matinee are a lot of somewhat similarly shaped bags though but they're all different leathers/etc... how do you choose??


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Yeah I've had all sorts of colors and I reach for black bags the most so I'm okay having more of them. I do feel like a black MAB, two black MAMs and a black Matinee are a lot of somewhat similarly shaped bags though but they're all different leathers/etc... how do you choose??


personally I think I'd let go of one of the black MAM's (assuming you are one to sell bags).  But I know some here would disagree with me.


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> personally I think I'd let go of one of the black MAM's (assuming you are one to sell bags).  But I know some here would disagree with me.



Keeping both MAMs for now because I like them but that would make the most logical sense. One is stonewash and the other is pebbled BBW so at least they are different?

ETA: Sorry everyone... kind of went off chatting but probably not the right thread for it lol


----------



## samfalstaff

Midnight MAM


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Ha! Here's mine. It didn't listen to me. Still looking all glazed and wrinkly.
> View attachment 5214407


Oh I love it!!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, these look nice! But I know what you mean about having too many black bags. I think I have 4 black MAMs.


I have.. 6 black MAMs, 1 black MAB, 2 black Nikkis, 1 black cupid. I don't think it's too many, love them all. They are all different.


----------



## Shelby33

Dark chocolate MA Hobo


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> @Antonia I am officially jelly of your new MAC! It’s lovely! I took my glazed MAC out today and now really wish it had finished tassels.
> View attachment 5210062
> 
> View attachment 5210065


the MAB bag I got has finished tassels but one of the tassels on the main zipper pull has the end ripped off and now has no ring or stud.  I'm thinking I'll cut the undamaged one to be the same and then will have finished tassels on the front pocket zipper pull and unfinished on the main one.  seller didn't say anything about it and I didn't notice it until day after I got it so guess it's not that big of a deal


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I love it!!!


Yeah, it's a good bag. I just give it a hard time.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> the MAB bag I got has finished tassels but one of the tassels on the main zipper pull has the end ripped off and now has no ring or stud.  I'm thinking I'll cut the undamaged one to be the same and then will have finished tassels on the front pocket zipper pull and unfinished on the main one.  seller didn't say anything about it and I didn't notice it until day after I got it so guess it's not that big of a deal


Sounds like a good plan. Did you post a picture of the bag somewhere?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Dark chocolate MA Hobo
> View attachment 5215999
> 
> View attachment 5216000


I really like these bags especially the black and brown (this one). I just want to curl up next to that soft leather!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I have.. 6 black MAMs, 1 black MAB, 2 black Nikkis, 1 black cupid. I don't think it's too many, love them all. They are all different.


Very true!


----------



## samfalstaff

GE Elisha today and probably tomorrow...we'll see...


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> GE Elisha today and probably tomorrow...we'll see...
> View attachment 5216380


I need one of these in my life.


----------



## Syren

Not sure if this is the right thread, but last month I got a Darren top zip satchel in Cashmere.  It was my first non-Edie RM bag and I love it so much!  It's a perfect style for work for me.  I love how RM always adds a generous back pocket.  Now the larger Darren tote is on my list!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Sounds like a good plan. Did you post a picture of the bag somewhere?


yes, here it is.....I've tried every leather cleaner I have plus magic eraser and that line (water damage) is embedded


----------



## JenJBS

My coral Nikki arrived!        Shelby was sooo right (of course): the color is vibrant and gorgeous, and the leather is the best of my RM bags. It is in Like New condition, with only extremely minor wear on the bottom studs. A couple pills in the pocket - now in the trash. Overcast early-evening light for this pic.


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> My coral Nikki arrived!        Shelby was sooo right (of course): the color is vibrant and gorgeous, and the leather is the best of my RM bags. It is in Like New condition, with only extremely minor wear on the bottom studs. A couple pills in the pocket - now in the trash. Overcast early-evening light for this pic.
> 
> View attachment 5217180



Gorgeous Nikki!!  Congrats!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> My coral Nikki arrived!        Shelby was sooo right (of course): the color is vibrant and gorgeous, and the leather is the best of my RM bags. It is in Like New condition, with only extremely minor wear on the bottom studs. A couple pills in the pocket - now in the trash. Overcast early-evening light for this pic.
> 
> View attachment 5217180


Oh wow,  this is one of the prettiest Nikki's I've seen!   Now I wish I bought it,  lol!  Congrats @JenJBS,  she's a stunner!!!


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Gorgeous Nikki!!  Congrats!


Thank you!   



Antonia said:


> Oh wow,  this is one of the prettiest Nikki's I've seen!   Now I wish I bought it,  lol!  Congrats @JenJBS,  she's a stunner!!!



Thank you, Antonia!  Hopefully another Coral RM bag will show up for you. If I ever decide to re-home it, you have first dibs - but I seriously do *not* advise holding your breath...


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> yes, here it is.....I've tried every leather cleaner I have plus magic eraser and that line (water damage) is embedded
> View attachment 5216725


Have you tried @Shelby33 's method yet of using paint?


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> My coral Nikki arrived!        Shelby was sooo right (of course): the color is vibrant and gorgeous, and the leather is the best of my RM bags. It is in Like New condition, with only extremely minor wear on the bottom studs. A couple pills in the pocket - now in the trash. Overcast early-evening light for this pic.
> 
> View attachment 5217180


Congratulations! Glad you finally got it! That leather looks really nice.


----------



## samfalstaff

My slightly OS gray MAC. Finished tassels!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Have you tried @Shelby33 's method yet of using paint?


she suggested leather cream.....IDK....today for the first time I tried it on in natural but not bright light.  Looking in the mirror with the bag on my shoulder I couldn't see the mark....so maybe it will be just a bag to use and not worry about.


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> My slightly OS gray MAC. Finished tassels!
> 
> View attachment 5217327



Pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Congratulations! Glad you finally got it! That leather looks really nice.



Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> she suggested leather cream.....IDK....today for the first time I tried it on in natural but not bright light.  Looking in the mirror with the bag on my shoulder I couldn't see the mark....so maybe it will be just a bag to use and not worry about.


Yes, leather cream. I couldn't remember the term. I'm assuming it doesn't smell moldy or anything. That would be my concern with water-stained bags. I can't believe the seller didn't at first notice the stain.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> My slightly OS gray MAC. Finished tassels!
> 
> View attachment 5217327



Love the grey!  Is it FIG?


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Yes, leather cream. I couldn't remember the term. I'm assuming it doesn't smell moldy or anything. That would be my concern with water-stained bags. I can't believe the seller didn't at first notice the stain.


well, if she didn't notice it IRL she should have seen it in the photos


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Love the grey!  Is it FIG?


Thanks. I don't know. I thought FIG was more of a true OS color.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Antonia!  Hopefully another Coral RM bag will show up for you. If I ever decide to re-home it, you have first dibs - but I seriously do *not* advise holding your breath...


LOL, ok!  Hey, I don't blame you one bit!!!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> My coral Nikki arrived!        Shelby was sooo right (of course): the color is vibrant and gorgeous, and the leather is the best of my RM bags. It is in Like New condition, with only extremely minor wear on the bottom studs. A couple pills in the pocket - now in the trash. Overcast early-evening light for this pic.
> 
> View attachment 5217180


Pills? Did you look them up on Pill Identifier? Maybe they were something good 
The bag is GORGEOUS! I'm so happy you love it, I'm always afraid when I say good things about a bag that someone will get it and the bag won't be "all that"!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Pills? Did you look them up on Pill Identifier? Maybe they were something good
> The bag is GORGEOUS! I'm so happy you love it, I'm always afraid when I say good things about a bag that someone will get it and the bag won't be "all that"!


OMG, you are a riot!  You provide so much info AND entertainment for us here!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Pills? Did you look them up on Pill Identifier? Maybe they were something good
> The bag is GORGEOUS! I'm so happy you love it, I'm always afraid when I say good things about a bag that someone will get it and the bag won't be "all that"!



LOL! I didn't look up the pills. Silly me. 

Thank you!   This bag is definitely All That!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> OMG, you are a riot!  You provide so much info AND entertainment for us here!!



Agreed!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks. I don't know. I thought FIG was more of a true OS color.


No FIG was OS and middle school. And they were all different.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Shelby33 said:


> Pills? Did you look them up on Pill Identifier? Maybe they were something good
> The bag is GORGEOUS! I'm so happy you love it, I'm always afraid when I say good things about a bag that someone will get it and the bag won't be "all that"!





JenJBS said:


> LOL! I didn't look up the pills. Silly me.
> 
> Thank you!   This bag is definitely All That!



LOL tell me why for some reason I read it as pills like the fabric was pilling and you had just picked off the fuzzy parts omg


----------



## Shelby33

Yesterday


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I really like these bags especially the black and brown (this one). I just want to curl up next to that soft leather!


The leather is so amazing, I would die for a Nikki or MA in this!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday
> View attachment 5217744


Whoah?!!!  I don't think I've seen this one before?  Is it new??  It's beautiful!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Whoah?!!!  I don't think I've seen this one before?  Is it new??  It's beautiful!!!!


Nope, it's dark grey, light grey suede which bored me so I changed the color  . I've had the bag for a while.


----------



## Syren

Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday
> View attachment 5217744



Love this!  This seems like a popular style here, I'm new to RM so I don't know much about the older styles.  I love the dangly zip pulls.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Nope, it's dark grey, light grey suede which bored me so I changed the color  . I've had the bag for a while.


Oh wow...it almost looks like a dark purple leather!  That's so cool Shelby!!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> I need one of these in my life.


I thought you had an Elisha. A black one maybe...


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Nope, it's dark grey, light grey suede which bored me so I changed the color  . I've had the bag for a while.


You dyed the suede?!! What a great idea!


----------



## samfalstaff

Back to my GE Elisha


----------



## Sassy

poizenisxkandee said:


> LOL tell me why for some reason I read it as pills like the fabric was pilling and you had just picked off the fuzzy parts omg


Me too!!!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Nope, it's dark grey, light grey suede which bored me so I changed the color  . I've had the bag for a while.


The bag looks black in this pic! Beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> The bag looks black in this pic! Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> You dyed the suede?!! What a great idea!


No I used tarrago and when it dried I brushed it. I was afraid dye would make the suede rough.


----------



## Shelby33

Syren said:


> Love this!  This seems like a popular style here, I'm new to RM so I don't know much about the older styles.  I love the dangly zip pulls.


Thank you! I love the tassels too! 
This style is The Matinee.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh wow...it almost looks like a dark purple leather!  That's so cool Shelby!!


Thanks Antonia!


----------



## Shelby33

Envy Mattie


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Envy Mattie
> View attachment 5218445


beautiful....black with blue leather flaps?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> No I used tarrago and when it dried I brushed it. I was afraid dye would make the suede rough.


Oh, that makes sense.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Envy Mattie
> View attachment 5218445


Did you recolor these flaps as well?


----------



## Antonia

Used my hunter green MAB for the day....


----------



## Antonia

Now I'm switching to my gorgeous black Nikki... two bags in one day....kinda like @Shelby33!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Used my hunter green MAB for the day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218760
> View attachment 5218761
> View attachment 5218762





Antonia said:


> Now I'm switching to my gorgeous black Nikki... two bags in one day....kinda like @Shelby33!
> View attachment 5218764
> View attachment 5218765
> View attachment 5218767



LOVE both of these!   (I think I'll get out my Noir Nikki too!)


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> LOVE both of these!   (I think I'll get out my Noir Nikki too!)


Thank you!!  The noir Nikki is so special!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Used my hunter green MAB for the day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218760
> View attachment 5218761
> View attachment 5218762


LOVE!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Out wine tasting today!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Now I'm switching to my gorgeous black Nikki... two bags in one day....kinda like @Shelby33!
> View attachment 5218764
> View attachment 5218765
> View attachment 5218767


This is gorgeous! I'm looking at mine right now, showing it this picture!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Did you recolor these flaps as well?


Yes


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> View attachment 5219175
> 
> Out wine tasting today!


I LOVE this!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> beautiful....black with blue leather flaps?


Sorry the picture is kind of dark. The color is envy, a dark green.


----------



## Antonia

So gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Sorry the picture is kind of dark. The color is envy, a dark green.
> View attachment 5219580


So gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## elation

Mini Cupid in Pale Pink!
My current favourite


----------



## Antonia

elation said:


> Mini Cupid in Pale Pink!
> My current favourite
> 
> View attachment 5221637


I need a cupid...I have had them in the past but I feel like every RM fan should have at least one!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> So gorgeous!!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I need a cupid...I have had them in the past but I feel like every RM fan should have at least one!


I've had 2, have just the black one now. I love the pockets!


----------



## Shelby33

GE Matinee


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> GE Matinee
> View attachment 5224809
> 
> View attachment 5224814



Any chance of getting a close up pic of that adorable, colorful charm? Please? Pretty please?


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> GE Matinee
> View attachment 5224809
> 
> View attachment 5224814


Wow she looks great! The color looks a little more redder/brighter than GE.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Any chance of getting a close up pic of that adorable, colorful charm? Please? Pretty please?


Here you go!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Wow she looks great! The color looks a little more redder/brighter than GE.


I have 3 GEs and they are all a bit different! Same with the wine!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 5224966



So cute!      Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> GE Matinee
> View attachment 5224809
> 
> View attachment 5224814


VERY nice! That GE leather!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I have 3 GEs and they are all a bit different! Same with the wine!


Agree, mine too!!


----------



## Shelby33

GE Matinee again


Oh I forgot, this was mailed in a plastic envelope, not even padded!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> GE Matinee again
> View attachment 5226531
> 
> Oh I forgot, this was mailed in a plastic envelope, not even padded!


You make this look so much more gorgeous in your photo's!!    Glazed leather is amazing!!  Well, it looks great even though it was in a plastic envelope-crazy!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> You make this look so much more gorgeous in your photo's!!    Glazed leather is amazing!!  Well, it looks great even though it was in a plastic envelope-crazy!


I couldn't believe it, just in there all alone. I even took before and after pictures but deleted them because I couldn't see a difference  .
This picture was taken very quickly in my pajamas or whatever they are.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> GE Matinee again
> View attachment 5226531
> 
> Oh I forgot, this was mailed in a plastic envelope, not even padded!


Love love this picture.  It's very The Secret Garden-esqe!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Love love this picture.  It's very The Secret Garden-esqe!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Wine MAM


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Wine MAM


Love the wine


----------



## Sassy

What do you guys think of this color, is it wine or some other red like Ruby or dark red? It doesn’t have that darker glaze that I typically think of for wine but I know there were many wine leathers throughout various seasons. This one has B&W floral lining.


----------



## Sassy

Close up of the leather


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> What do you guys think of this color, is it wine or some other red like Ruby or dark red? It doesn’t have that darker glaze that I typically think of for wine but I know there were many wine leathers throughout various seasons. This one has B&W floral lining.


Looks like wine to me!


----------



## Antonia

Stonewash black MAB...love how much this puddles!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Looks like wine to me!


Me too!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Stonewash black MAB...love how much this puddles!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229883
> View attachment 5229884
> View attachment 5229885


love that SW leather


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> love that SW leather


Thank you!!


----------



## sdkitty

light grey MAB


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Syren

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5230724



Beautiful bag!!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5230724


Beautiful! Do you take pics with an iPhone or do you have a DSLR camera? The definition is amazing


----------



## Shelby33

Syren said:


> Beautiful bag!!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Beautiful! Do you take pics with an iPhone or do you have a DSLR camera? The definition is amazing


Thanks! 
No I just have a Samsung Galaxy and I usually have to sharpen the image.


----------



## Shelby33

Look at how fat one of my cats is.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5231790
> 
> Look at how fat one of my cats is.


beautiful - the cat and the bag  - that cat hair must need some brushing though


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> beautiful - the cat and the bag  - that cat hair must need some brushing though


When she came to live with us my son and I spent 3 days on her because her hair was so matted. I might brush her every 4 months but she doesn't seem to need it.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> When she came to live with us my son and I spent 3 days on her because her hair was so matted. I might brush her every 4 months but she doesn't seem to need it.


wow, looks like she would need brushing all the time....pretty kitty


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5231790
> 
> Look at how fat one of my cats is.



Gorgeous bag, and such pretty kitties!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous bag, and such pretty kitties!


Thank you Jen!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5232135


I still want one of these in a MAB!!!


----------



## Antonia

GE MAC


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> GE MAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232305
> View attachment 5232306
> View attachment 5232307



Loving the full size MACs - especially with the finished tassels!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Loving the full size MACs - especially with the finished tassels!


Agree!  I have owned several MACs in years past but never gravitated towards using them very much so I always ended up selling them.  This one is just different...I really love it especially using my GB strap that matches so perfectly...now I can wear it on my shoulder.  Without that, it would be a true clutch.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I still want one of these in a MAB!!!


I know, I'm always looking!


----------



## LipglossedX

Forest Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I know, I'm always looking!


Thank you @Shelby33 !


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Forest Nikki
> 
> View attachment 5232393


nice neutral green


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Forest Nikki
> 
> View attachment 5232393


Great photo and beautiful bag!!


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Forest Nikki
> 
> View attachment 5232393



RM does incredible greens! This is a beauty!


----------



## Shelby33

No idea what color this is


Lining 


With emerald


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> No idea what color this is
> View attachment 5233093
> 
> Lining
> View attachment 5233094
> 
> With emerald
> View attachment 5233095


is this your new one?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> is this your new one?


Yes, it feels like lamb? Very soft, maybe the softest I've felt besides saddle.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> No idea what color this is
> View attachment 5233093
> 
> Lining
> View attachment 5233094
> 
> With emerald
> View attachment 5233095


It's gorgeous Shelby-congrats!!  Looks like you need the handle hack on this one.  I know you'll make it look even better with your magic touch!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It's gorgeous Shelby-congrats!!  Looks like you need the handle hack on this one.  I know you'll make it look even better with your magic touch!!!


Yes definitely need the handle hack, luckily it is not very stretched though. Also need to polish the brass. Interior is spotless.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yes definitely need the handle hack, luckily it is not very stretched though. Also need to polish the brass. Interior is spotless.


Love finding old school RM that have spotless linings!!!  Especially where it's a light color!  I can't wait to see more pics of this-I know you will provide the eye candy on this one!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes, it feels like lamb? Very soft, maybe the softest I've felt besides saddle.


love soft lambskin
you paid more than usual for this one I think?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> love soft lambskin
> you paid more than usual for this one I think?


It started at 105, then went down 20%, and an additional 20% off with the code.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes definitely need the handle hack, luckily it is not very stretched though. Also need to polish the brass. Interior is spotless.


nice to have a clean interior...my recent purchase had a flur di lis lining so being mostly black it was hard to tell how clean it was.  I didn't have the nerve to wash it (worried about getting the leather wet) so I sprayed it with alchol/water and I think I gave it a sponge bath.  the bottom of the bag was quite dirty so I figured the former owner wasn't meticulous


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> nice to have a clean interior...my recent purchase had a flur di lis lining so being mostly black it was hard to tell how clean it was.  I didn't have the nerve to wash it (worried about getting the leather wet) so I sprayed it with alchol/water and I think I gave it a sponge bath.  the bottom of the bag was quite dirty so I figured the former owner wasn't meticulous


I never understand stained /dirty interiors? I use pouches for everything and don't carry make up with me, but I see a lot of make up stained interiors.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Love finding old school RM that have spotless linings!!!  Especially where it's a light color!  I can't wait to see more pics of this-I know you will provide the eye candy on this one!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> No idea what color this is
> View attachment 5233093
> 
> Lining
> View attachment 5233094
> 
> With emerald
> View attachment 5233095



So beautiful!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I never understand stained /dirty interiors? I use pouches for everything and don't carry make up with me, but I see a lot of make up stained interiors.


I know....I pretty much never even carry a bottle of water in my bags....I am guilty of carrying a pen but it's retractable


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> I know....I pretty much never even carry a bottle of water in my bags....I am guilty of carrying a pen but it's retractable



I usually throw all sorts of stuff in my bag but do put makeup in a pouch. I honestly don't know how people get those extremely gross interiors where it's dirty all over?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5233117


Boy you weren't kidding!!!  This bag looks NEW!!!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> I usually throw all sorts of stuff in my bag but do put makeup in a pouch. I honestly don't know how people get those extremely gross interiors where it's dirty all over?


Oh I know, it's so disgusting!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> No idea what color this is
> View attachment 5233093
> 
> Lining
> View attachment 5233094
> 
> With emerald
> View attachment 5233095



Such a gorgeous green!       The more green RM bags I se, the more I love them.


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> No idea what color this is
> View attachment 5233093
> 
> Lining
> View attachment 5233094
> 
> With emerald
> View attachment 5233095


Beautiful! Color is like if leaf and emerald had a baby? Love the texture!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Beautiful! Color is like if leaf and emerald had a baby? Love the texture!


Exactly!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Such a gorgeous green!       The more green RM bags I se, the more I love them.


Thanks! I think green is my favorite color. Or purple. Or red?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! I think green is my favorite color. Or purple. Or red?


or blue?


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Beautiful! Color is like if leaf and emerald had a baby? Love the texture!


Got caught in the rain tonight, dried with no spots!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Got caught in the rain tonight, dried with no spots!


Wow that’s great! I think my caramel would have gotten water stains. Maybe they are different leathers despite having similar texture


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Wow that’s great! I think my caramel would have gotten water stains. Maybe they are different leathers despite having similar texture


The drops turned the leather black, I was worried but in 10 minutes they were gone. I conditioned half of the back, very sparingly, it took about an hour to get back to the original color. 


Does yours feel like lamb?


----------



## Shelby33

This is the best representation of the color I've gotten.


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> The drops turned the leather black, I was worried but in 10 minutes they were gone. I conditioned half of the back, very sparingly, it took about an hour to get back to the original color.
> View attachment 5233849
> 
> Does yours feel like lamb?


Hmm not like any lamb leather that I have. But the texture on your bag is definitely the same as mine-- down to the sheen. I can see the side that you conditioned, it looks a little more matte than the other side which is exactly what happened when I conditioned my caramel. Do you feel/see a difference between the two sides of the bag (conditioned/not)?


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Hmm not like any lamb leather that I have. But the texture on your bag is definitely the same as mine-- down to the sheen. I can see the side that you conditioned, it looks a little more matte than the other side which is exactly what happened when I conditioned my caramel. Do you feel/see a difference between the two sides of the bag (conditioned/not)?


No now they look and feel the same, no difference at all.
To me, it looks like lamb, I can see the pores etc.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5235373



She looks not into modeling today lol but the bag matches her eyes!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> She looks not into modeling today lol but the bag matches her eyes!


Oh wow, you're right!  Beautiful eyes!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> She looks not into modeling today lol but the bag matches her eyes!


I didn't notice until after I took the picture, they are the same color!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> No idea what color this is
> View attachment 5233093
> 
> Lining
> View attachment 5233094
> 
> With emerald
> View attachment 5233095


These are beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5235373


The bag is sneaking up on her!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> These are beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

By the way I'm getting lonely in this thread!


----------



## samfalstaff

GE MAC today
Love how this looks in the sun especially with the new tassels


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5236397



Such a beautiful fall pic!        RM greens!


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> GE MAC today
> Love how this looks in the sun especially with the new tassels
> View attachment 5236578


What kind of lining does it have?


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> What kind of lining does it have?


Black and white floral. It's got the new style of zippers so not sure if you'd call it OS. Maybe somewhere between OS and MS.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> By the way I'm getting lonely in this thread!


don't want you to be lonely shelby.....sage matttie today


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> Black and white floral. It's got the new style of zippers so not sure if you'd call it OS. Maybe somewhere between OS and MS.


I don’t think I’ve ever seen the new style of zippers with B&W floral lining. Was it a special order?


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> I don’t think I’ve ever seen the new style of zippers with B&W floral lining. Was it a special order?


Not sure.


----------



## JenJBS

Mini-MAC today.


----------



## samfalstaff

Another shot of my GE MAC. (I was going to take a picture while at the post office, but there were too many people.) I included a picture of the lining too. Even on a foggy day, the GE leather still looks pretty nice.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Mini-MAC today.
> 
> View attachment 5237256


That purple is wonderful!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> don't want you to be lonely shelby.....sage matttie today
> View attachment 5237066


Ah, stonewash!! Such a beautiful leather! Hmmm…


----------



## samfalstaff

Changed my mind…stonewash MAM


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> That purple is wonderful!



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Such a beautiful fall pic!        RM greens!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> don't want you to be lonely shelby.....sage matttie today
> View attachment 5237066


Finally! Beautiful bag!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5237561


nice staging....looks like your home is very eclectic


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> nice staging....looks like your home is very eclectic


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Mini-MAC today.
> 
> View attachment 5237256


Beautiful bag and photo!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful bag and photo!!



Thank you!    Coming from such a talented photographer, than means a lot!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5237561


Neat picture! Great bag!


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> Not sure.


Was it an eBay/PM/TRR purchase? It’s pretty unique!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Neat picture! Great bag!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    Coming from such a talented photographer, than means a lot!


No no no I think it was just that I had a good setting


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Another shot of my GE MAC. (I was going to take a picture while at the post office, but there were too many people.) I included a picture of the lining too. Even on a foggy day, the GE leather still looks pretty nice.
> View attachment 5237473
> View attachment 5237474
> View attachment 5237475


Oh they really do match!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> No no no I think it was just that I had a good setting



You have real talent. Setting only goes so far. And you know how to make use of a good setting.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> You have real talent. Setting only goes so far. And you know how to make use of a good setting.


That's really nice of you to say


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5238057


A 'bowl' of yumminess! That leather is scrumptious!


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> Was it an eBay/PM/TRR purchase? It’s pretty unique!


Oh, I'm not sure but maybe TRR? It was about two years ago and I didn't know it was GE until shelby and antonio (and another tpfer) started talking about the wonders of glazed burgundy and espresso.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> A 'bowl' of yumminess! That leather is scrumptious!


It's definitely the laziest bag I have


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5238670


makes me miss the changing seasons


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5239577


Oh so lovely @Shelby33 !!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh so lovely @Shelby33 !!


Remember we were talking about this bag and I said I didn't like the leather haha. It is so soft, been rained on twice, no marks at all. It doesn't feel like any of the other leathers.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Remember we were talking about this bag and I said I didn't like the leather haha. It is so soft, been rained on twice, no marks at all. It doesn't feel like any of the other leathers.


I know, right!  I think it's great that it turned out so much better than you expected!!  Loving all these pics!!


----------



## sdkitty

navy mab....I'd still probably like a black SW but this one is nice too


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5240893


love the  Hyacinth .....we don't have them here....when I was a kid I think we used to call the snowball plants


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> love the  Hyacinth .....we don't have them here....when I was a kid I think we used to call the snowball plants


Thanks! (they are hydrangeas)


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! (they are hydrangeas)


of course, my mistake....looks like you have beautiful property


----------



## Antonia

Hunter Green MAB today


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Hunter Green MAB today
> View attachment 5241437
> View attachment 5241439
> View attachment 5241440


rare color I'd think...very nice


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> rare color I'd think...very nice


Thank you!!


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> Hunter Green MAB today
> View attachment 5241437
> View attachment 5241439
> View attachment 5241440


Beautiful! It's so dark it looks almost black.
I always wondered about your pics in the office, are you considered the fashionista of your office? Do your coworkers share in your affinity for bags?


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> Beautiful! It's so dark it looks almost black.
> I always wondered about your pics in the office, are you considered the fashionista of your office? Do your coworkers share in your affinity for bags?


Yes, it's quite dark which makes it a great neutral!!  
RE: your other comment (I also mentioned this to someone in the OOTD thread) that I've worked alone since March 2020 which I'm used to now...we did have 2 p/t older women who worked with me and I kind of rubbed off on them with the handbags...they were into them but mostly Coach and MK.  One of the ladies retired Dec. 2019 and the other went to FL for the winter and now she's also retired.  One of them would notice if I had a new bag and would say 'is that another new bag?'.  LOL!!


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> Beautiful! It's so dark it looks almost black.
> I always wondered about your pics in the office, are you considered the fashionista of your office? Do your coworkers share in your affinity for bags?


LOL
I asked that question a while back


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> Yes, it's quite dark which makes it a great neutral!!
> RE: your other comment (I also mentioned this to someone in the OOTD thread) that I've worked alone since March 2020 which I'm used to now...we did have 2 p/t older women who worked with me and I kind of rubbed off on them with the handbags...they were into them but mostly Coach and MK.  One of the ladies retired Dec. 2019 and the other went to FL for the winter and now she's also retired.  One of them would notice if I had a new bag and would say 'is that another new bag?'.  LOL!!


Handbag affinity is quite infectious


----------



## Sassy

Inspired by all the green bags lately, here is my Jade MAM. I’m sure the foliage here doesn’t hold a candle to foliage in New England, but I’ll take what I can get


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> Inspired by all the green bags lately, here is my Jade MAM. I’m sure the foliage here doesn’t hold a candle to foliage in New England, but I’ll take what I can get
> View attachment 5241740


That's beautiful @Sassy


----------



## JenJBS

Sassy said:


> Inspired by all the green bags lately, here is my Jade MAM. I’m sure the foliage here doesn’t hold a candle to foliage in New England, but I’ll take what I can get
> View attachment 5241740



Yet another beautiful RM Green!


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> That's beautiful @Sassy


Thank you!


----------



## Sassy

JenJBS said:


> Yet another beautiful RM Green!


Thank you! RM greens are really something!


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> Inspired by all the green bags lately, here is my Jade MAM. I’m sure the foliage here doesn’t hold a candle to foliage in New England, but I’ll take what I can get
> View attachment 5241740


Jade! Oh, so lovely. Yes! Isn't fall wonderful right now?


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Yes, it's quite dark which makes it a great neutral!!
> RE: your other comment (I also mentioned this to someone in the OOTD thread) that I've worked alone since March 2020 which I'm used to now...we did have 2 p/t older women who worked with me and I kind of rubbed off on them with the handbags...they were into them but mostly Coach and MK.  One of the ladies retired Dec. 2019 and the other went to FL for the winter and now she's also retired.  One of them would notice if I had a new bag and would say 'is that another new bag?'.  LOL!!


Do you mind working alone? I've worked with another person now for over 10 years. I can't imagine working alone.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Hunter Green MAB today
> View attachment 5241437
> View attachment 5241439
> View attachment 5241440


Continue to LOVE this bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Went to dinner tonight with my new MAC mini. I've been enjoying the MACs so much I wanted to try the smaller size. It's got the kiss interior.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Hunter Green MAB today
> View attachment 5241437
> View attachment 5241439
> View attachment 5241440


LOVE the color!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> of course, my mistake....looks like you have beautiful property


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Inspired by all the green bags lately, here is my Jade MAM. I’m sure the foliage here doesn’t hold a candle to foliage in New England, but I’ll take what I can get
> View attachment 5241740


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Do you mind working alone? I've worked with another person now for over 10 years. I can't imagine working alone.


At first no, because of the whole Covid situation, I preferred it that way.  I didn't think I'd still be totally alone but they must realize I can handle it  because I have not really complained about being alone.  Sometimes it's nice to have the place to myself but other times it would be nice to have conversations to make the day go by fast.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5242108


What a great photo Shelby!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> What a great photo Shelby!!!


Thanks Antonia!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Yes, it's quite dark which makes it a great neutral!!
> RE: your other comment (I also mentioned this to someone in the OOTD thread) that I've worked alone since March 2020 which I'm used to now...we did have 2 p/t older women who worked with me and I kind of rubbed off on them with the handbags...they were into them but mostly Coach and MK.  One of the ladies retired Dec. 2019 and the other went to FL for the winter and now she's also retired.  One of them would notice if I had a new bag and would say 'is that another new bag?'.  LOL!!


I suspect it's lonely for you in an empty office.  I had a PT job once alone in an office.  I didn't enjoy it.  But you've probably adjusted.


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> At first no, because of the whole Covid situation, I preferred it that way.  I didn't think I'd still be totally alone but they must realize I can handle it  because I have not really complained about being alone.  Sometimes it's nice to have the place to myself but other times it would be nice to have conversations to make the day go by fast.


Do you have to be in the office or could you wfh? I would think it’s loneliest at lunchtime. I miss having lunch with coworkers.


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> Do you have to be in the office or could you wfh? I would think it’s loneliest at lunchtime. I miss having lunch with coworkers.


I actually prefer to come into the office so I can have a 'normal' day to day life.  I never wanted to work from home except during bad weather-lol!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> At first no, because of the whole Covid situation, I preferred it that way.  I didn't think I'd still be totally alone but they must realize I can handle it  because I have not really complained about being alone.  Sometimes it's nice to have the place to myself but other times it would be nice to have conversations to make the day go by fast.


are you totally alone or do you have people come in to do business?  my PT situation was basically a room in a suite of offices and we had no "customers" or vistors.....I found it creepy.  I'd prefer working from home to that.


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> are you totally alone or do you have people come in to do business?  my PT situation was basically a room in a suite of offices and we had no "customers" or vistors.....I found it creepy.  I'd prefer working from home to that.


Although I still lock the doors, customers are allowed inside when they come by the office.  Probably since April or May of this year it's been that way.  I'm on a ground floor with windows on both sides of the building so it's very bright and cheery in here when the sun is out.  I do love it here!!


----------



## Antonia

BTW, this convo should probably be in the 'chat' thread.  I suspect this convo might get moved or deleted soon.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Although I still lock the doors, customers are allowed inside when they come by the office.  Probably since April or May of this year it's been that way.  I'm on a ground floor with windows on both sides of the building so it's very bright and cheery in here when the sun is out.  I do love it here!!


oh good...seems like you're very social but glad you're happy there


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## poizenisxkandee

Not taking it to the show bc of stadium bag restrictions, but using my stingray MAM while running errands and shopping this afternoon before going to see The Rolling Stones tonight!


----------



## sdkitty

poizenisxkandee said:


> Not taking it to the show bc of stadium bag restrictions, but using my stingray MAM while running errands and shopping this afternoon before going to see The Rolling Stones tonight!
> View attachment 5243401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have


have fun!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

sdkitty said:


> have fun!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Boring picture but great bag! 
Wine MAB


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Boring picture but great bag!
> Wine MAB
> View attachment 5244053


pretty color - wine?


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Boring picture but great bag!
> Wine MAB
> View attachment 5244053


Beautiful!  Would love to find a wine MAM or MAB also!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> pretty color - wine?


Yes


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Beautiful!  Would love to find a wine MAM or MAB also!


I will keep a look-out for one!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

If you think I just quickly threw this on the chair so my neighbors wouldn't see me, you're right.


----------



## Antonia

Love it @Shelby33


----------



## Syren

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5243298



Oooooo love this!  Reminds me of my coach Borough with grommets.


----------



## Antonia

Syren said:


> Oooooo love this!  Reminds me of my coach Borough with grommets.


I've had a few Borough bags (plain leather ones...oxblood, olive green, and black).  I sold them-can't remember why-probably to fund more bags.   I should have kept the black one, it was the larger size.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I've had a few Borough bags (plain leather ones...oxblood, olive green, and black).  I sold them-can't remember why-probably to fund more bags.   I should have kept the black one, it was the larger size.


I had one in camel...a bit too structured for me


----------



## Syren

Antonia said:


> I've had a few Borough bags (plain leather ones...oxblood, olive green, and black).  I sold them-can't remember why-probably to fund more bags.   I should have kept the black one, it was the larger size.



I have a couple, love the style. I wish Coach would bring it back!

I’m a sucker for rivets and grommets. I liked the mini red MAB from the recent NY capsule collection.


----------



## Syren

sdkitty said:


> I had one in camel...a bit too structured for me



The 2 boroughs I have are different from each other, the metallic has the zipper closures on the compartments and I think that makes it more structured. The grommet version doesn’t have zippers and the pockets are closed with magnets and I think that makes it more slouchy.


----------



## sdkitty

Syren said:


> The 2 boroughs I have are different from each other, the metallic has the zipper closures on the compartments and I think that makes it more structured. The grommet version doesn’t have zippers and the pockets are closed with magnets and I think that makes it more slouchy.


the one I had was smooth, stiff leather....I thought at one time I might liked the pebbled leather version


----------



## Shelby33

Syren said:


> Oooooo love this!  Reminds me of my coach Borough with grommets.


Thanks! I'm going to Google your Coach!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Love it @Shelby33


Thank you!


----------



## Syren

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! I'm going to Google your Coach!



I would post a pic of mine but not sure if that would be frowned upon here in the RM thread


----------



## Shelby33

Syren said:


> I would post a pic of mine but not sure if that would be frowned upon here in the RM thread


Not at all! And if anyone does you can send them to my office, Shelby, Union Organizer & Drug Work-arounder.


----------



## Shelby33

I haven't had any luck with finding out what color this is but did figure out it was made in 2005.


----------



## Syren

Shelby33 said:


> Not at all! And if anyone does you can send them to my office, Shelby, Union Organizer & Drug Work-arounder.



LOL here are a couple of pics with some fun charms.  This one also came in a saddle color. There were a few known as soft boroughs that were less structured than the ones with zippers. I love how it still has shape but a little smooshy.


----------



## Antonia

Syren said:


> LOL here are a couple of pics with some fun charms.  This one also came in a saddle color. There were a few known as soft boroughs that were less structured than the ones with zippers. I love how it still has shape but a little smooshy.
> 
> View attachment 5246727
> 
> 
> View attachment 5246728


Love the Snoopy charm!!!


----------



## Syren

Antonia said:


> Love the Snoopy charm!!!



Thanks!  One of my fav things I picked up this year  I’m a sucker for the stuffed toy charms.


----------



## Shelby33

Syren said:


> LOL here are a couple of pics with some fun charms.  This one also came in a saddle color. There were a few known as soft boroughs that were less structured than the ones with zippers. I love how it still has shape but a little smooshy.
> 
> View attachment 5246727
> 
> 
> View attachment 5246728


I love that bag, and the charms!


----------



## Syren

Shelby33 said:


> I love that bag, and the charms!



Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

GE Tess


----------



## Antonia

There is nothing as nice as GE leather!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> There is nothing as nice as GE leather!!!!!!!!!!!!


It is beautiful


----------



## Shelby33

MA Hobo dark chocolate


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> There is nothing as nice as GE leather!!!!!!!!!!!!


you prefer it to SW?


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> you prefer it to SW?


Yes, I've mentioned that in a few threads.  Glazed (Almond/Espresso/Burgundy) are all amazing durable leathers!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Yes, I've mentioned that in a few threads.  Glazed (Almond/Espresso/Burgundy) are all amazing durable leathers!!


I've never seen them IRL....so they're going to be more textured, not so soft?  or are they textured and still soft and smooshy?


----------



## JenJBS

My RM camera bag today.


----------



## samfalstaff

GE MAC yesterday


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> I've never seen them IRL....so they're going to be more textured, not so soft?  or are they textured and still soft and smooshy?


The GA and GE are both soft but the GB is a little stiffer.


----------



## Shelby33

Purple patent Mini Nikki


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Purple patent Mini Nikki
> View attachment 5249809



So pretty!


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> My RM camera bag today.


Oh I don't see these very often! I think that's a Florence camera bag, isn't it? Or Florian...? I didn't know you had one of these in your collection!  
I've always wondered, is that a functional front pocket or is it merely decorative?


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> So pretty!


Thank you Jen!


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Oh I don't see these very often! I think that's a Florence camera bag, isn't it? Or Florian...? I didn't know you had one of these in your collection!
> I've always wondered, is that a functional front pocket or is it merely decorative?



Thank you!   Functional - barely. You could put a bus/subway card in it, or a couple bills to use for a cash tip, but not much else. I think her camera bags are seriously underrated!


----------



## Syren

JenJBS said:


> My RM camera bag today.
> View attachment 5249342



Is that a double ended dog leash clip?  I never saw that before how cool, that would come in handy for connected some straps or modifying a bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Syren said:


> Is that a double ended dog leash clip?  I never saw that before how cool, that would come in handy for connected some straps or modifying a bag.



Yeah, it is. Love it!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Some of you were asking about the Elisha. It’s hard to see since we weren’t taking a bag photo, but here it is crossbody.


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Some of you were asking about the Elisha. It’s hard to see since we weren’t taking a bag photo, but here it is crossbody.


Very cute! I carry mine crossbody as well. Is that the black one? Looks like you were lucky enough to get yours with a strap!


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Very cute! I carry mine crossbody as well. Is that the black one? Looks like you were lucky enough to get yours with a strap!


Yes and yes!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5250630


I'm not a pink gal, but that is dreamy.


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> I'm not a pink gal, but that is dreamy.


totally agree.....I don't do pink but @shelby makes that look beautiful


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5250630


WOW! Great pink color!


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> Some of you were asking about the Elisha. It’s hard to see since we weren’t taking a bag photo, but here it is crossbody.



Cute! Looks like it would be comfortable crossbody!


----------



## jennalovesbags

LipglossedX said:


> Cute! Looks like it would be comfortable crossbody!


it is. a bit heavier than I'd like, but I always feel that way about crossbody bags, no matter how small. I always prefer it carried on my right shoulder whereas crossbodies on me go L-R.


----------



## Antonia

Wine Nikki today


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> it is. a bit heavier than I'd like, but I always feel that way about crossbody bags, no matter how small. I always prefer it carried on my right shoulder whereas crossbodies on me go L-R.



That's how I carry mine too. And the desire to carry stuff vs bag weight is always a struggle for me. lol


----------



## LipglossedX

double post. tpf is having some technical issues today. says it didn't post but it did... LIES lol


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Wine Nikki today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5250756
> View attachment 5250757



Love Wine!  also like your outfit - looks very cozy yet put together!


----------



## Antonia

Thank you @LipglossedX !!  And, yes, TPF is going bonkers today!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> WOW! Great pink color!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I'm not a pink gal, but that is dreamy.


Thank you! I'm not really either, but really loved this one.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Wine Nikki today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5250756
> View attachment 5250757


I almost brought mine out to wear, but yours is just so beautiful.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I almost brought mine out to wear, but yours is just so beautiful.



Thank you @samfalstaff


----------



## samfalstaff

Stonewash Black Nikki today


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Stonewash Black Nikki today
> View attachment 5251226



Beautiful! Is this new? Wondering how many of these are out there since someone else had one here I think?


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful! Is this new? Wondering how many of these are out there since someone else had one here I think?


Thanks! Bought it several years ago. It popped up on mercari late at night for I think $38. One of my quickest purchases!


----------



## Shelby33

Night/Gold Crackle MAM


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Night/Gold Crackle MAM
> View attachment 5251780



Beautiful bag, terrific pic!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag, terrific pic!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Coral MAM


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Coral MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252527



Fabulous color!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Coral MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252527


Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Coral MAM


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Coral MAM
> View attachment 5253270


another beautiful staging and beautiful bag....looks like red but it's coral or orange?


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm using my glazed espresso MAC....I just love this bag so much!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using my glazed espresso MAC....I just love this bag so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254124
> View attachment 5254125
> View attachment 5254126


So pretty! And I love your shoes!!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> another beautiful staging and beautiful bag....looks like red but it's coral or orange?


It's coral, just inside this time.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> So pretty! And I love your shoes!!!


Thank you!!  They are from Ann Taylor from about 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  They are from Ann Taylor from about 2-3 years ago.


I love Ann Taylor!


----------



## Shelby33

SW black MAB


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> SW black MAB
> View attachment 5254144


I love that you put your charm on whichever bag you're using!  I have mine on my GE MAB!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I love that you put your charm on whichever bag you're using!  I have mine on my GE MAB!


I need to find one in silver now for my GA and SW chocolate!!


----------



## lightwave

Shelby33 said:


> SW black MAB
> View attachment 5254144


Wow look at the leather on that bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using my glazed espresso MAC....I just love this bag so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254124
> View attachment 5254125
> View attachment 5254126


Wow!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> SW black MAB
> View attachment 5254144


Guh! (That's me gasping and saying "wow" at the same time.) What a beautiful picture. I also like that blanket underneath!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Guh! (That's me gasping and saying "wow" at the same time.) What a beautiful picture. I also like that blanket underneath!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Coral MAM


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you!


You must have a better camera and better skills than me.  I have to find a place where the light allows me to take a pic and where there isn't a lot of clutter in the background.  You seem to take pics all over your home - inside and out - and all beautiful.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> You must have a better camera and better skills than me.  I have to find a place where the light allows me to take a pic and where there isn't a lot of clutter in the background.  You seem to take pics all over your home - inside and out - and all beautiful.


I always have to take the time to get rid of all the toys especially the legos. Sometimes I just give up.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I always have to take the time to get rid of all the toys especially the legos. Sometimes I just give up.


we don't have kids with toys but cats with toys.....and a couple of boxes they like to play in....doesn't necessarily make for a pretty picture


----------



## Sassy

Chocolate darling in the rose garden (not my garden)


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> You must have a better camera and better skills than me.  I have to find a place where the light allows me to take a pic and where there isn't a lot of clutter in the background.  You seem to take pics all over your home - inside and out - and all beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Cranberry Nikki


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I need to find one in silver now for my GA and SW chocolate!!


I'm not one for purse charms but that one is cute.  I think for me, the way it would come in handy is if you have a bag like a mattie that has pockets on both sides - you could put the charm on the side where you have your phone (or whatever you want to grab for)


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Cranberry Nikki
> View attachment 5255807



Love this purse!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Love this purse!


The leather is incredible on this one, I like it better than my wine!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

Yesterday


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday
> View attachment 5258263


Basking in the sunshine!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday
> View attachment 5258263


----------



## Shelby33

Forgot today's


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

Changed!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5259003


beautiful color and the zipper track makes it even prettier
Oh and the beautiful kitty


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Changed!
> View attachment 5259145


This bag is perfect.


----------



## samfalstaff

Got my black Nikki today. Not too bad.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Got my black Nikki today. Not too bad.
> View attachment 5262853
> View attachment 5262854



Looks nice!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Got my black Nikki today. Not too bad.
> View attachment 5262853
> View attachment 5262854


looks very nice


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Looks nice!


Thanks!


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> Got my black Nikki today. Not too bad.
> View attachment 5262853
> View attachment 5262854


Yay, that looks great! Very soft and smooshy, more pebbly on one side and smooth on the other side!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Got my black Nikki today. Not too bad.
> View attachment 5262853
> View attachment 5262854


Very nice!   Congrats!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Got my black Nikki today. Not too bad.
> View attachment 5262853
> View attachment 5262854


Looks beautiful!!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Got my black Nikki today. Not too bad.
> View attachment 5262853
> View attachment 5262854


why do you say not too bad?  is the condition less than excellent?


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Got my black Nikki today. Not too bad.
> View attachment 5262853
> View attachment 5262854



 Congratulations!


----------



## samfalstaff

Thanks everyone! I'm still using it. The leather is so smooshy!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> why do you say not too bad?  is the condition less than excellent?


The interior is a little dingy and it felt like it was conditioned with cream or something. The seller posted pics of two different bags so I was a little apprehensive about it.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> The interior is a little dingy and it felt like it was conditioned with cream or something. The seller posted pics of two different bags so I was a little apprehensive about it.


oh, so not pristine but it looks nice in your pics...hopefully it was priced right


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Fiance and I are a holiday party, I'm carrying my Edie Flap Bag - black with black hardware


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> oh, so not pristine but it looks nice in your pics...hopefully it was priced right


Eh, I probably overpaid. She accepted my offer veeeery quickly. But I really am loving the bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

poizenisxkandee said:


> Fiance and I are a holiday party, I'm carrying my Edie Flap Bag - black with black hardware
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264650


You two look so happy!!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

samfalstaff said:


> You two look so happy!!


I mean, any party with an open bar is bound to be great 

It's a  holiday party celebrating a "men's store" that has a barber and womenswear section and all gender gifts/home/interior design available. There was a necklace that was on my wishlist I just bought myself with an anticipated year-end bonus! A few other wishlist items I've sent over to my fiancé too. But really, the shop is a locally owned business focused on menswear, barber, and lifestyle items with a selection of womenswear/gifts that throws an annual holiday bash with open bar and heavy apps! Can't go wrong here.


----------



## laurenrr

poizenisxkandee said:


> Fiance and I are a holiday party, I'm carrying my Edie Flap Bag - black with black hardware
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264650


You two are such a cute couple. Also love your boots


----------



## poizenisxkandee

laurenrr said:


> You two are such a cute couple. Also love your boots


They're converse! I have them in white for my wedding


----------



## Shelby33

Past few days


----------



## Shelby33

Today
The bag is not as dark as it looks here.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Today
> The bag is not as dark as it looks here.
> View attachment 5266513


So gorgeous!!  Any new 'stories' in the saga about this bag?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> So gorgeous!!  Any new 'stories' in the saga about this bag?


Everything is on hold until Marine decides what gender it wants to be.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Everything is on hold until Marine decides what gender it wants to be.


I thought they were all "shes".  could it be a "they"?


----------



## Shelby33

I just saw this in my closet and switched  . But it's getting sooo slouchy I love it! Marine can wait until tomorrow or the next day.
P. S. This is GA


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I thought they were all "shes".  could it be a "they"?


"They" is a possibility that I have not brought up. And I've been informed that "it" is insulting.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> "They" is a possibility that I have not brought up. And I've been informed that "it" is insulting.


I think the "they" thing is kinda confusing....always sounds plural.....don't saddle your lovel bag with that


----------



## Antonia

GE was jealous of the attention that  @Shelby33 's GA was getting and came out to play!     She's such a poser!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Past few days
> View attachment 5266511
> 
> View attachment 5266512


Oh, I like this. Zippers!


----------



## Antonia

GE MAB


----------



## Antonia

Gold MAB


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Gold MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267756
> View attachment 5267757
> View attachment 5267758
> View attachment 5267759



So shiny and fun!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> So shiny and fun!


Yeah, this bag is not for the faint of heart-lol!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Yeah, this bag is not for the faint of heart-lol!



You rock it though!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> You rock it though!


Thank you!!   Even if I don't use this bag ever again, it's one that I'll probably never get rid of because it's so rare.  I've only seen this one...has anyone else seen one posted on the forum before?  I'm sure Rebecca only made a small amount of these bags.


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!   Even if I don't use this bag ever again, it's one that I'll probably never get rid of because it's so rare.  I've only seen this one...has anyone else seen one posted on the forum before?  I'm sure Rebecca only made a small amount of these bags.



I may have seen one for sale at some point (not sure if it was the exact one) but I don't think I've seen another posted here before? Were there other bags in the collection?


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> I may have seen one for sale at some point (not sure if it was the exact one) but I don't think I've seen another posted here before? Were there other bags in the collection?


You mean any 'resort' MAB's?  Or real gold bags? I've never seen this posted anywhere before.  I found mine on Poshmark last year (maybe that's where you saw it??) and it was $40....I don't think the seller knew what she had.  She probably found it at a consignment shop that didn't think it was anything 'special' and then she just re-sold it.  So unless you are 'in the know' like we are here, you just wouldn't know the value...you would just think it was a flashy gold bag-lol!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> You mean any 'resort' MAB's?  Or real gold bags? I've never seen this posted anywhere before.  I found mine on Poshmark last year (maybe that's where you saw it??) and it was $40....I don't think the seller knew what she had.  She probably found it at a consignment shop that didn't think it was anything 'special' and then she just re-sold it.  So unless you are 'in the know' like we are here, you just wouldn't know the value...you would just think it was a flashy gold bag-lol!



Definitely may have been yours that I saw for sale lol. I can't remember what other bags (aside from the MAB's/MAM's posted here) were in the resort collection...?


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Definitely may have been yours that I saw for sale lol. I can't remember what other bags (aside from the MAB's/MAM's posted here) were in the resort collection...?


Aside from my bag (which has a stiffer leather to keep the structure), the other resort bags had beautiful smooshy leather.  I think Shelby has one or two resort bags.  I wish the pics in the older threads would work...I'm sure there are lots of beauties there to drool over!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> You mean any 'resort' MAB's?  Or real gold bags? I've never seen this posted anywhere before.  I found mine on Poshmark last year (maybe that's where you saw it??) and it was $40....I don't think the seller knew what she had.  She probably found it at a consignment shop that didn't think it was anything 'special' and then she just re-sold it.  So unless you are 'in the know' like we are here, you just wouldn't know the value...you would just think it was a flashy gold bag-lol!


the consignment shop I go to is all over the board with pricing
some items seem too high and some too low
they used to have a designer bag section and also a lower priced section
Sometimes they would have designer bags that were less than perfect or less popular for really low prices...now they've done away with those bags and only want bags they can sell for $100 or more


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Gold MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267756
> View attachment 5267757
> View attachment 5267758
> View attachment 5267759



That bag is exquisite! Just.... WOW!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> That bag is exquisite! Just.... WOW!


Aww, thanks Jen!!!


----------



## JenJBS

My coral Nikki today!       My 'bright coral' Mini-MAC arrived! So pretty! I'll post comparison photos this weekend when I can get them together in good natural light.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> My coral Nikki today!       My 'bright coral' Mini-MAC arrived! So pretty! I'll post comparison photos this weekend when I can get them together in good natural light.
> 
> View attachment 5268058


   Such a beautiful, bright and happy color!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Antonia said:


> Gold MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267756
> View attachment 5267757
> View attachment 5267758
> View attachment 5267759


Wow this is great!!!


----------



## Antonia

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow this is great!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Such a beautiful, bright and happy color!!!



Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> My coral Nikki today!       My 'bright coral' Mini-MAC arrived! So pretty! I'll post comparison photos this weekend when I can get them together in good natural light.
> 
> View attachment 5268058


Lovely color!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Lovely color!



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> You mean any 'resort' MAB's?  Or real gold bags? I've never seen this posted anywhere before.  I found mine on Poshmark last year (maybe that's where you saw it??) and it was $40....I don't think the seller knew what she had.  She probably found it at a consignment shop that didn't think it was anything 'special' and then she just re-sold it.  So unless you are 'in the know' like we are here, you just wouldn't know the value...you would just think it was a flashy gold bag-lol!


I haven't seen it on the forum until you got it!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> My coral Nikki today!       My 'bright coral' Mini-MAC arrived! So pretty! I'll post comparison photos this weekend when I can get them together in good natural light.
> 
> View attachment 5268058


Beautiful! Isn't the leather amazing?!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful! Isn't the leather amazing?!



Thank you!    Yes, the best leather of my RM bags.


----------



## JenJBS

My oil slick hardware Mini-MAC today!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> My oil slick hardware Mini-MAC today!
> 
> View attachment 5273690


I love this MAC!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> I love this MAC!!!!



Thank you, Antonia!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> My oil slick hardware Mini-MAC today!
> 
> View attachment 5273690


Gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you, Shelby!


----------



## Shelby33

Changed my mind


----------



## Shelby33

Saw Jen's pictures of her coral Nikki and decided to use my coral.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Saw Jen's pictures of her coral Nikki and decided to use my coral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281933


Such a great color....makes me happy!! The Minkette charm is perfect!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Saw Jen's pictures of her coral Nikki and decided to use my coral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281933



Your Coral MAM is why I got my Coral Nikki! Love how we can all inspire each other!  

Such an extraordinary color!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Took my MAMM/mini mini to an animal rescue habitat to feed a giraffe


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Such a great color....makes me happy!! The Minkette charm is perfect!


Thank you


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5282459


I have this same bag and it doesn't slouch like yours...      Love it Shelby!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I have this same bag and it doesn't slouch like yours...      Love it Shelby!!!!!


Oh you do still have it? Just squash it around a lot!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh you do still have it? Just squash it around a lot!


I do...I had brought it to a consignment shop in town but it didn't sell (maybe that's a sign!) so I reclaimed it.  I just find it very heavy but I love how yours looks!!!  Did you condition your leather to soften it?


----------



## Shelby33

I don't remember if I conditioned it... I did hang it with some heavy things inside for a few days though.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I don't remember if I conditioned it... I did hang it with some heavy things inside for a few days though.


Ok, maybe I'll try that!!


----------



## JenJBS

poizenisxkandee said:


> Took my MAMM/mini mini to an animal rescue habitat to feed a giraffe
> View attachment 5282347



That looks so fun! Our zoo has giraffes, but never gotten to feed them.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> That looks so fun! Our zoo has giraffes, but never gotten to feed them.


We don't have a zoo, but we do have a cow parade.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5283365


So beautiful… I need this in my collection still.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I don't remember if I conditioned it... I did hang it with some heavy things inside for a few days though.


it looks a bit less long and more square...I've been feeling like my matties are kinda duffel-like lately


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> it looks a bit less long and more square...I've been feeling like my matties are kinda duffel-like lately


Yes, I agree I don't really care for the duffel-like shape as much as the smooshed in shape of Shelby's.  I have the GE MAB so do really need a Mattie anyway?  Honestly, I use my glazed espresso MAC more than any other RM bag.  I just love that bag so much and I added my strap to it so I can wear it as a shoulder bag.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Yes, I agree I don't really care for the duffel-like shape as much as the smooshed in shape of Shelby's.  I have the GE MAB so do really need a Mattie anyway?  Honestly, I use my glazed espresso MAC more than any other RM bag.  I just love that bag so much and I added my strap to it so I can wear it as a shoulder bag.


So you're going smaller these days


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> So you're going smaller these days


No, I just find that bag big enough for the essentials.


----------



## Shelby33

I sprayed this one a few times. Feels just like OS saddle.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5285098
> 
> I sprayed this one a few times. Feels just like OS saddle.


leather looks nice and soft....I may need a Nikki


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5285098
> 
> I sprayed this one a few times. Feels just like OS saddle.


Very nice! The leather and hardware remind me of my leaf Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Very nice! The leather and hardware remind me of my leaf Nikki


Thanks, it reminds me of a green Nikki I have too except that one has pebbled leather and this one is smooth.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## poizenisxkandee

I was going to switch bags before going to this art installation but it matched my dress so well (and I was running late/didn't want to miss my timed entry) 


Black Cat Mini MAM with hot pink piping


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5286151



 Gorgeous Nikki!


----------



## LipglossedX

poizenisxkandee said:


> I was going to switch bags before going to this art installation but it matched my dress so well (and I was running late/didn't want to miss my timed entry)
> View attachment 5286253
> 
> Black Cat Mini MAM with hot pink piping
> 
> View attachment 5286256



Looks fun and the bag does match!


----------



## laurenrr

poizenisxkandee said:


> I was going to switch bags before going to this art installation but it matched my dress so well (and I was running late/didn't want to miss my timed entry)
> View attachment 5286253
> 
> Black Cat Mini MAM with hot pink piping
> 
> View attachment 5286256


Such a cool photo!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5286151



I thought we were posting pics of purses, not delicious melted caramel?  
Fabulous!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> I thought we were posting pics of purses, not delicious melted caramel?
> Fabulous!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Gorgeous Nikki!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

poizenisxkandee said:


> I was going to switch bags before going to this art installation but it matched my dress so well (and I was running late/didn't want to miss my timed entry)
> View attachment 5286253
> 
> Black Cat Mini MAM with hot pink piping
> 
> View attachment 5286256


Love this!


----------



## JenJBS

Coral Nikki, to add color on a dreary winter day.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Coral Nikki, to add color on a dreary winter day.
> 
> View attachment 5287275


Coral is one of the bags I did NOT put away for winter! I love colorful bags in winter! That Nikki is


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Coral is one of the bags I did NOT put away for winter! I love colorful bags in winter! That Nikki is



Thank you, Shelby!    It was your gorgeous Coral bag that inspired me to get this beauty!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5287643



Must be an important bag to have two guard cats! Your kitties are beautiful!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5287643


They're saying..."oooh, look at that yummy caramel bag!!  Let's climb into it when mommy's not looking!!"


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5287643


lovely bag and adorable kitties, nice and warm inside


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> They're saying..."oooh, look at that yummy caramel bag!!  Let's climb into it when mommy's not looking!!"


my little girl like to inspect my bag and sometimes almost get into it


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> lovely bag and adorable kitties, nice and warm inside


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> They're saying..."oooh, look at that yummy caramel bag!!  Let's climb into it when mommy's not looking!!"


Hahaha. I trained them to sit on either side of whichever bag I take a picture of, but the training technique is a secret.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Hahaha. I trained them to sit on either side of whichever bag I take a picture of, but the training technique is a secret.


I often find my two in a perfect post but by the time I get to the phone to take the pic, they move


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Must be an important bag to have two guard cats! Your kitties are beautiful!


Thanks! They are sisters.
I love this bag but wish I knew what color it was!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! They are sisters.
> I love this bag but wish I knew what color it was!


if you don't know chances are no one does (unless you can find one of the members who posted way back when and ask them)


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! They are sisters.
> I love this bag but wish I knew what color it was!





Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! They are sisters.
> I love this bag but wish I knew what color it was!


I imagine you've done a search here for that color?  I know there are some who used to be active in RM and are still here on the PF but not into RM anymore.  You're probably aware of that too.


----------



## MKB0925

Darren Shoulder Bag in Sandrift


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I imagine you've done a search here for that color?  I know there are some who used to be active in RM and are still here on the PF but not into RM anymore.  You're probably aware of that too.


I have, but these bags with the b/w stripes always stump me because a lot of them were made for SS or Guilt Groupe. Looks like taupe.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I have, but these bags with the b/w stripes always stump me because a lot of them were made for SS or Guilt Groupe. Looks like taupe.


doesn't look like what I think of as taupe but it's very nice and you love it so that's what matters


----------



## Shelby33

Yesterday SW Espresso MAM


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> doesn't look like what I think of as taupe but it's very nice and you love it so that's what matters


Oh you're probably right. I guess it's more of a tan color.


----------



## Shelby33

Emerald MAB


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Emerald MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289546


Gorgeous!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday SW Espresso MAM
> View attachment 5289514


there's nothing like SW....beautiful


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## poizenisxkandee

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5291961



love this! I also have a closet full of Chucks lol


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5291961


Great photo!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Great photo!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

poizenisxkandee said:


> love this! I also have a closet full of Chucks lol


They are actually my son's but I do like them. But my son loves them and collects them even though they are all the same model just different  colors I mean who would collect the same thing just in different colors.... Oh wait...


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> They are actually my son's but I do like them. But my son loves them and collects them even though they are all the same model just different  colors I mean who would collect the same thing just in different colors.... Oh wait...


Lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Purple Mini-MAC today.


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Purple Mini-MAC today.
> View attachment 5293455


beautiful color


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> beautiful color



Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Purple Mini-MAC today.
> View attachment 5293455


This purple....what can I say?? So so so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> This purple....what can I say?? So so so gorgeous!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Yesterday


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday
> View attachment 5296867



This bag, and your pics of it, are what first got me looking at Rebecca Minkoff.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday
> View attachment 5296867


Love this!  One of these days, I'll find my MAB in this!!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> This bag, and your pics of it, are what first got me looking at Rebecca Minkoff.


Wow really+? That is so sweet of you to say  ! Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

GE


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> GE
> View attachment 5297946


beautiful bag and love the pic with the snow


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Love this!  One of these days, I'll find my MAB in this!!


I know! I'm looking for one for you too!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> beautiful bag and love the pic with the snow


Thanks!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> GE
> View attachment 5297946


You know, I was looking at mine today too, in the sun.  It's more burgundy than my Mattie...I had them both in direct sunlight and they look so different!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I know! I'm looking for one for you too!


Thank you Shelby...I know I can count on you!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> You know, I was looking at mine today too, in the sun.  It's more burgundy than my Mattie...I had them both in direct sunlight and they look so different!!


Mine look different Too! The Mattie is a much lighter color than the MAB.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Mine look different Too! The Mattie is a much lighter color than the MAB.


Yes, same here!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Wow really+? That is so sweet of you to say  ! Thank you!



Yep. Really.  I'm a child of the 80s, so a neon pink stripe =   And, of course, your photography is extraordinary!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Yep. Really.  I'm a child of the 80s, so a neon pink stripe =   And, of course, your photography is extraordinary!


Oh I am too!!! And Thank you!!!


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Yep. Really.  I'm a child of the 80s, so a neon pink stripe =   And, of course, your photography is extraordinary!


I used to not like the pink piping but after reading all the posts on how nice the leather is, I changed my mind
(I still think plain black is more neutral though)


----------



## Shelby33

Changed to SW Chocolate


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Changed to SW Chocolate
> View attachment 5299316


SW gets me every time


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Changed to SW Chocolate
> View attachment 5299316


Yummy!!!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Changed to SW Chocolate
> View attachment 5299316


Oh this looks so luscious! I’m craving chocolate now!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Oh this looks so luscious! I’m craving chocolate now!


Thanks, this is one of my favorite bags!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yummy!!!


Love it!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> SW gets me every time


Me too!


----------



## Antonia

My new baby with SW leather   laying next to me.... I'm still in my jammas.   We have no electricity ATM.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> My new baby with SW leather   laying next to me.... I'm still in my jammas.   We have no electricity ATM.
> View attachment 5299723
> View attachment 5299747


It's so pretty!!! 
It's snowing a lot, heavy snow, we may lose ours too. Hopefully yours comes back soon!


----------



## JenJBS

Sassy said:


> Oh this looks so luscious! *I’m craving chocolate now!*



Me too!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> My new baby with SW leather   laying next to me.... I'm still in my jammas.   We have no electricity ATM.
> View attachment 5299723
> View attachment 5299747



It's beautiful! Glad it arrives safely. Sorry you don't have power. Hope it comes back on soon; and that @Shelby33  doesn't lose hers.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It's so pretty!!!
> It's snowing a lot, heavy snow, we may lose ours too. Hopefully yours comes back soon!


We actually got it back about an hour ago!! Hopefully you won't lose yours!!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> It's beautiful! Glad it arrives safely. Sorry you don't have power. Hope it comes back on soon; and that @Shelby33  doesn't lose hers.


Thank you @JenJBS !!!  We got it back about an hour ago, thank goodness!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5300938


Did you put the studs in the straps that go around the bag? I like it! Gives it some glam!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5300938


This looks amazing with the studs...I find the regular studded devote way too over the top and people say how heavy it is.  This is done in a much better way.    Does this one have the black and white floral lining or the grey/black stripe?


----------



## Antonia

Yellow Market Tote


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> This looks amazing with the studs...I find the regular studded devote way too over the top and people say how heavy it is.  This is done in a much better way.    Does this one have the black and white floral lining or the grey/black stripe?


Grey and black stripe!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Did you put the studs in the straps that go around the bag? I like it! Gives it some glam!


Yes, thank you


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes, thank you


you really could go into business if you wanted to


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yellow Market Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301010
> View attachment 5301011
> View attachment 5301013


Very nice!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Very nice!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> you really could go into business if you wanted to


Agree 100% @Shelby33 !!!  We would be your biggest clients!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> you really could go into business if you wanted to


Oh no, I'm extremely unorganized, I procrastinate about everything... It would not be good


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Oh no, I'm extremely unorganized, I procrastinate about everything... It would not be good


and we wouldn't want to turn your fun into work....but really you do some impressive stuff


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Yellow Market Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301010
> View attachment 5301011
> View attachment 5301013


Such a happy bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> My new baby with SW leather   laying next to me.... I'm still in my jammas.   We have no electricity ATM.
> View attachment 5299723
> View attachment 5299747


Pretty bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5300938


Looking good!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Looking good!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Don't know what color this is, the zipper track is the same on kelly green but different leather.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Don't know what color this is, the zipper track is the same on kelly green but different leather.
> View attachment 5303034


link not working for me


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> link not working for me


Should be now


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Should be now


not
maybe it's my PC


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> not
> maybe it's my PC


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Don't know what color this is, the zipper track is the same on kelly green but different leather.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303045



RM greens are so beautiful!


----------



## Sassy

JenJBS said:


> RM greens are so beautiful!


Totally agree! The color I have most of RM is green!


----------



## Shelby33

SW blue Tess


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> SW blue Tess
> View attachment 5303910


Ohh, this was Carrie's bag, right??  So pretty!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> SW blue Tess
> View attachment 5303910


love SW.  I'd think this is a rare bag


----------



## JenJBS

In an oil slick mood today.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> SW blue Tess
> View attachment 5303910



Love SWB!


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> In an oil slick mood today.
> 
> View attachment 5304173
> View attachment 5304176



Love oil slick hardware!


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Love oil slick hardware!



Thank you!    It's my favorite.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Love SWB!


Me too! I was reading someone's comment about SWB being a thin leather but mine is pretty thick?


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> In an oil slick mood today.
> 
> View attachment 5304173
> View attachment 5304176


That bracelet!!!!! And the bag!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Ohh, this was Carrie's bag, right??  So pretty!!


Yes it was! I think I have 3 or 4 from her, and a few from others here and you


----------



## Shelby33

Resort black MAB


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> That bracelet!!!!! And the bag!!!



Thank you, Shelby!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Resort black MAB
> View attachment 5304857
> 
> View attachment 5304858


WOW-That leather!!!   Reminds me of a cool biker jacket type of leather that just gets better with age!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Resort black MAB
> View attachment 5304857
> 
> View attachment 5304858


What a cool bag! The handles look to be in great condition too.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> WOW-That leather!!!   Reminds me of a cool biker jacket type of leather that just gets better with age!!


Thanks!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> What a cool bag! The handles look to be in great condition too.


Well the handles didn't really work out lol


----------



## Shelby33

Resort black
Cleaned and conditioned the bag I think I roughed it up a bit but I love it more now. I need a bag that can handle me   sometimes.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Resort black
> Cleaned and conditioned the bag I think I roughed it up a bit but I love it more now. I need a bag that can handle me   sometimes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311432


cool....the gold (?) trim is distressed?  very unusual


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Resort black
> Cleaned and conditioned the bag I think I roughed it up a bit but I love it more now. I need a bag that can handle me   sometimes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311432


I love what you did to it!   I'm curious what you meant by your previous post...did you swap out the handles??


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Resort black
> Cleaned and conditioned the bag I think I roughed it up a bit but I love it more now. I need a bag that can handle me   sometimes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311432


Wow! Super cool!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! Super cool!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I love what you did to it!   I'm curious what you meant by your previous post...did you swap out the handles??


Yes. The other handles, the black was totally worn off and I could only do a temporary fix but it never would have lasted. I had some extras so put them on instead (that were actually black).


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> cool....the gold (?) trim is distressed?  very unusual


I think the black was meant to wear off to show the yellow color underneath on all of the resort black bags.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I think the black was meant to wear off to show the yellow color underneath on all of the resort black bags.


oh, yellow.  I thought it was gold.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5313884



Gorgeous FDL lining (and bag)!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5313884


Love! The FDL lining gets me every time!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5313884


beautiful ...is this SW?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> beautiful ...is this SW?


No, it is a bit pebbled, very soft but not smooth lke SW. Also SW doesn't have the blue on the zipper, except a few people did get their black zip changed to a blue one on their SW, just to confuse us.


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Love! The FDL lining gets me every time!


Me too!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Gorgeous FDL lining (and bag)!


Thank you!!


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> Love! The FDL lining gets me every time!


yes that lining may be my favorite - esp with a black bag


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> No, it is a bit pebbled, very soft but not smooth lke SW. Also SW doesn't have the blue on the zipper, except a few people did get their black zip changed to a blue one on their SW, just to confuse us.


My BBW MAB I just got has the blue zipper track - pretty sure it's SW- like 99.9 % sure....I almost switched to it today!  I should switch out my bags the night before because I'm always rushing around in the morning.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Nikki


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5314553


I kinda worry that my matties look almost like a duffle bag but yours looks great hanging like that....SW chocolate?


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5314553


Drool


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I kinda worry that my matties look almost like a duffle bag but yours looks great hanging like that....SW chocolate?


No its dark grey. I tortured it until it behaved.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> No its dark grey. I tortured it until it behaved.



Well, if your bag ever wanted to escape your 'torture' it could run to any of our homes...


----------



## Shelby33

Eggplant MAB


----------



## Shelby33

Changed bags


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> No its dark grey. I tortured it until it behaved.


Hmm....believe my mattie is dark grey....with the different lighting and different way of hanging it doesn't look like yours....but I do like the smooth leather on it


----------



## Shelby33

Sudden craving for coral. 
The whole meeting I was thinking "think I'll change to my coral"


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Sudden craving for coral.
> The whole meeting I was thinking "think I'll change to my coral"
> View attachment 5315310



    Love this color!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> Hmm....believe my mattie is dark grey....with the different lighting and different way of hanging it doesn't look like yours....but I do like the smooth leather on it
> View attachment 5315012


It looks great! 
I spent a lot of time smooshing the sides in like any good bag lunatic.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It looks great!
> I spent a lot of time smooshing the sides in like any good bag lunatic.


i'll have to try that


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Red Mini MAC with Rose Gold HW 



Wore it crossbody so I could be hands free at a charcuterie board building class. 

End result


----------



## Antonia

poizenisxkandee said:


> Red Mini MAC with Rose Gold HW
> View attachment 5315715
> 
> 
> Wore it crossbody so I could be hands free at a charcuterie board building class.
> 
> End result
> View attachment 5315718


OMG this looks so good!!! Oh and nice bag!!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Love this color!


Me too, and the leather is so nice!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It looks great!
> I spent a lot of time smooshing the sides in like any good bag lunatic.


I squished the sides and it does appear somewhat more square/less long


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> I squished the sides and it does appear somewhat more square/less long
> View attachment 5316227


Yes, looks much better!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Yes, looks much better!!


thanks...It will still go back to the longer shape when set down but anyway, this is better I think....less duffle-bag-like


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I squished the sides and it does appear somewhat more square/less long
> View attachment 5316227


Oh it does!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Oh it does!


thanks to you Shelby


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Mattie


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Mattie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5316953


nice to see you back   pretty mattie.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> nice to see you back   pretty mattie.


Thank you! I see there is a SW Black Mattie on eBay. I miss my old black one so it’s kinda tempting but it’s priced high though. I think someone could get it for a lot less.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you! I see there is a SW Black Mattie on eBay. I miss my old black one so it’s kinda tempting but it’s priced high though. I think someone could get it for a lot less.


I have two matties - one SW and one grey one that you know about 
I kinda wanted another SW bag - maybe black MAB.  But now I have a black MAB (not SW) being delivered today.....So will see how that works out.  I'm not much on selling these days so it's not like if I don't like it I'll just sell it.  But per @Antonia, the leather on the one I'm getting is very nice.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> I have two matties - one SW and one grey one that you know about
> I kinda wanted another SW bag - maybe black MAB.  But now I have a black MAB (not SW) being delivered today.....So will see how that works out.  I'm not much on selling these days so it's not like if I don't like it I'll just sell it.  But per @Antonia, the leather on the one I'm getting is very nice.


You need a black a SW MAB . I don’t bother selling any older RM anymore to me it’s not worth it. I have been scammed twice on them by so called minkettes that they say they know their old school bags lol. When I did my last closet clean out I just donated the ones I was no longer going to use. Sadly it was quite a few, but went to someone who loved them. If Antonia thinks your bag has nice leather then  I’m sure you will love it! Can’t wait to see your bag.


----------



## Shelby33

MA hobo


Also came in these colors


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> You need a black a SW MAB . I don’t bother selling any older RM anymore to me it’s not worth it. I have been scammed twice on them by so called minkettes that they say they know their old school bags lol. When I did my last closet clean out I just donated the ones I was no longer going to use. Sadly it was quite a few, but went to someone who loved them. If Antonia thinks your bag has nice leather then  I’m sure you will love it! Can’t wait to see your bag.


thanks
well, I probably would go for a SW MAB in any color at the right price 
sorry you were scammed by "minkettes"....the bags were RM but not as described as far as leather, etc?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> thanks
> well, I probably would go for a SW MAB in any color at the right price
> sorry you were scammed by "minkettes"....the bags were RM but not as described as far as leather, etc?


They claimed the bags were not authentic. No one copied old school RM bags lol. Just goes to show it doesn’t matter what brands or price points, some  people just want a free bag. I won’t even sell my designer bags anymore like mercari or eBay unless I can afford the loss. I’d rather just sell to Fashionphile even though the quotes are low. It’s just a much easier process and easier on the anxiety. All I have to worry about is the box making it there ha ha.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> They claimed the bags were not authentic. No one copied old school RM bags lol. Just goes to show it doesn’t matter what brands or price points, some  people just want a free bag. I won’t even sell my designer bags anymore like mercari or eBay unless I can afford the loss. I’d rather just sell to Fashionphile even though the quotes are low. It’s just a much easier process and easier on the anxiety. All I have to worry about is the box making it there ha ha.


Oh, you were scammed by buyers.  For me, years ago I could sell a bag for something around what I bought it for new on Bonanza.  But that's changed.  Even though some people here will pay $100+ for an older RM bag, I haven't had any luck lately selling.  I've brought a few bags to local consignment.  They will only take them if they're in very good or excellent condition and they take a big chunk but at least I get something.
I may try Fashionphile or Yoogi's if I decide I want to let go of a bag that's brand they work with.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you! I see there is a SW Black Mattie on eBay. I miss my old black one so it’s kinda tempting but it’s priced high though. I think someone could get it for a lot less.


Is it around 175? Originally was priced at 60.....


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> I have two matties - one SW and one grey one that you know about
> I kinda wanted another SW bag - maybe black MAB.  But now I have a black MAB (not SW) being delivered today.....So will see how that works out.  I'm not much on selling these days so it's not like if I don't like it I'll just sell it.  But per @Antonia, the leather on the one I'm getting is very nice.


Be sure to post pics!  Good luck!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Be sure to post pics!  Good luck!!


I will
thank you


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Mattie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5316953



Beautiful Mattie!  Welcome back!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Is it around 175? Originally was priced at 60.....


Yes, that one. You know she a lurker here lol


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Another Mattie pic


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> MA hobo
> View attachment 5317108
> 
> Also came in these colors
> View attachment 5317123
> View attachment 5317124
> View attachment 5317125


I want that blue. And the red!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Mattie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5316953



Welcome back!


----------



## JenJBS

Camera bag today.


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Camera bag today.
> View attachment 5317609


very classy


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> very classy



Thank you!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Just received this black MAB with blue zipper track, dash lining. Some tarnishing on the hardware but Brasso cleaned most of it up, may try clear nail polish to help stave it off. The bag itself is in great condition other than the floppy handles. 






I used @Shelby33's foam trick and it definitely will help for now but might be worth the handle replacement by cobbler down the road, especially for the very generous deal I got 

I love that *all* the zippers have the blue! 



Some hardware before and after.


----------



## LipglossedX

poizenisxkandee said:


> Just received this black MAB with blue zipper track, dash lining. Some tarnishing on the hardware but Brasso cleaned most of it up, may try clear nail polish to help stave it off. The bag itself is in great condition other than the floppy handles.
> 
> View attachment 5318285
> 
> View attachment 5318287
> 
> 
> I used @Shelby33's foam trick and it definitely will help for now but might be worth the handle replacement by cobbler down the road, especially for the very generous deal I got
> 
> I love that *all* the zippers have the blue!
> View attachment 5318288
> 
> 
> Some hardware before and after.
> 
> View attachment 5318306
> 
> View attachment 5318307



Looks great!


----------



## JenJBS

poizenisxkandee said:


> Just received this black MAB with blue zipper track, dash lining. Some tarnishing on the hardware but Brasso cleaned most of it up, may try clear nail polish to help stave it off. The bag itself is in great condition other than the floppy handles.
> 
> View attachment 5318285
> 
> View attachment 5318287
> 
> 
> I used @Shelby33's foam trick and it definitely will help for now but might be worth the handle replacement by cobbler down the road, especially for the very generous deal I got
> 
> I love that *all* the zippers have the blue!
> View attachment 5318288
> 
> 
> Some hardware before and after.
> 
> View attachment 5318306
> 
> View attachment 5318307



Congratulations on your new bag!


----------



## Shelby33

poizenisxkandee said:


> Just received this black MAB with blue zipper track, dash lining. Some tarnishing on the hardware but Brasso cleaned most of it up, may try clear nail polish to help stave it off. The bag itself is in great condition other than the floppy handles.
> 
> View attachment 5318285
> 
> View attachment 5318287
> 
> 
> I used @Shelby33's foam trick and it definitely will help for now but might be worth the handle replacement by cobbler down the road, especially for the very generous deal I got
> 
> I love that *all* the zippers have the blue!
> View attachment 5318288
> 
> 
> Some hardware before and after.
> 
> View attachment 5318306
> 
> View attachment 5318307


It looks great!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I want that blue. And the red!


Me too!!


----------



## IntheOcean

poizenisxkandee said:


> Just received this black MAB with blue zipper track, dash lining. Some tarnishing on the hardware but Brasso cleaned most of it up, may try clear nail polish to help stave it off. The bag itself is in great condition other than the floppy handles.
> 
> View attachment 5318285
> 
> View attachment 5318287
> 
> 
> I used @Shelby33's foam trick and it definitely will help for now but might be worth the handle replacement by cobbler down the road, especially for the very generous deal I got
> 
> I love that *all* the zippers have the blue!
> View attachment 5318288
> 
> 
> Some hardware before and after.
> 
> View attachment 5318306
> 
> View attachment 5318307


Gorgeous bag!  Congrats.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> thanks...It will still go back to the longer shape when set down but anyway, this is better I think....less duffle-bag-like


Eventually it will stay that way with enough torture.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5320023
> View attachment 5320025


nice bag and I like the lining....you make all your bags look beautiful with your pics


----------



## samfalstaff

Wine MAM (and a dirty car seat)


----------



## starrynite_87

Date night with my Micro Regan


----------



## Antonia

GE Mattie


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> nice bag and I like the lining....you make all your bags look beautiful with your pics


You're a sweetheart


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> GE Mattie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320601
> View attachment 5320604
> View attachment 5320605


So happy you are loving this bag! 
Your boots are killer!


----------



## Shelby33

Chocolate /basketwoven MAB

Cleaned the chocolate leather with those Magic Sponges from LMB, really brightened up the bag. 
Open fx/r femur 68 male cardiac hist.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Chocolate /basketwoven MAB
> 
> Cleaned the chocolate leather with those Magic Sponges from LMB, really brightened up the bag.
> Open fx/r femur 68 male cardiac hist.
> 
> View attachment 5321089


very nice
what's the cardiac stuff on your post?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> So happy you are loving this bag!
> Your boots are killer!


Thank you!!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> very nice
> what's the cardiac stuff on your post?


Whoops....she's an EMT...probably something crossed (maybe posting here with her phone)...I'm sure she'll chime in!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Whoops....she's an EMT...probably something crossed (maybe posting here with her phone)...I'm sure she'll chime in!


I thought maybe some copy/paste error


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> very nice
> what's the cardiac stuff on your post?


Me failing at multi-tasking


----------



## Antonia

Flaps up today


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Whoops....she's an EMT...probably something crossed (maybe posting here with her phone)...I'm sure she'll chime in!


Just who you want coming to your aid. "Can you just hold that gauze there for a sec, I'm onTPF"


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I thought maybe some copy/paste error


No not even copy paste lol


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Just who you want coming to your aid. "Can you just hold that gauze there for a sec, I'm onTPF"


priorities


----------



## Shelby33

Emerald MAM 
Wow I use this hook over the fireplace (that I'll never use) a lot...


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> priorities


Of course I would never do that. Don't work for EMS in that capacity now, you can only do that for so long before


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Flaps up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321299


I love these colors together. 
Oooh I want that top you're wearing!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I love these colors together.
> Oooh I want that top you're wearing!!


OMG, thanks...just got it from Ann Taylor in the clearance section...the sleeves were longer so I gave them a chop!  Just like you work magic hacks on handbags, I do it on clothes-lol!!  You can probably still find this top there.  If you get it, be sure to post pics!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG, thanks...just got it from Ann Taylor in the clearance section...the sleeves were longer so I gave them a chop!  Just like you work magic hacks on handbags, I do it on clothes-lol!!  You can probably still find this top there.  If you get it, be sure to post pics!


Hahaha I do those kinds of hacks too! 
Thanks for the info, I love Ann Taylor!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Emerald MAM
> Wow I use this hook over the fireplace (that I'll never use) a lot...
> View attachment 5321933


Ohhhh is this the one from "Aunt Oprah"??    In case anyone is wondering who that is....there was a seller on Mercari that went by that name....it's where I bought my Berry MAB...she had this and a black BW MAM that someone else bought...may have been Anna??  This is such a great green!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Ohhhh is this the one from "Aunt Oprah"??    In case anyone is wondering who that is....there was a seller on Mercari that went by that name....it's where I bought my Berry MAB...she had this and a black BW MAM that someone else bought...may have been Anna??  This is such a great green!!!


Yes! She had a little collection of what seemed like brand new OS bags, I remember she was going to put another one up but she disappeared!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Ohhhh is this the one from "Aunt Oprah"??    In case anyone is wondering who that is....there was a seller on Mercari that went by that name....it's where I bought my Berry MAB...she had this and a black BW MAM that someone else bought...may have been Anna??  This is such a great green!!!


Wouldn't an emerald Matinee be perfect?


----------



## Antonia

Zebra Print Mock Neck Button Cuff Top | Ann Taylor
					

Shop Ann Taylor for effortless style and everyday elegance. Our Zebra Print Mock Neck Button Cuff Top is the perfect piece to add to your closet.




					www.anntaylor.com
				




@Shelby33 , I found it online...it's another 40% off sale!!  It does have a boxy shape (and runs large so size down at least one size...I'm wearing an XS Petite because that's all I could find at the store) but tucked in with high waist is now I styled it.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Wouldn't an emerald Matinee be perfect?


OMG...YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Zebra Print Mock Neck Button Cuff Top | Ann Taylor
> 
> 
> Shop Ann Taylor for effortless style and everyday elegance. Our Zebra Print Mock Neck Button Cuff Top is the perfect piece to add to your closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anntaylor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Shelby33 , I found it online...it's another 40% off sale!!  It does have a boxy shape (and runs large so size down at least one size...I'm wearing an XS Petite because that's all I could find at the store) but tucked in with high waist is now I styled it.


Great, thank you for finding that!!!


----------



## Antonia

I just saw this print too....this one is even cheaper and another 40% off:








						Leopard Print Mock Neck Top | Ann Taylor
					

Shop Ann Taylor for effortless style and everyday elegance. Our Leopard Print Mock Neck Top is the perfect piece to add to your closet.




					www.anntaylor.com


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Great, thank you for finding that!!!


Anytime!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> GE Mattie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320601
> View attachment 5320604
> View attachment 5320605


Great bag! Great outfit! Well, now you have me reconsidering the mattie. It's that strap!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Emerald MAM
> Wow I use this hook over the fireplace (that I'll never use) a lot...
> View attachment 5321933


You have the best RM emerald. Gorgeous color!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Great bag! Great outfit! Well, now you have me reconsidering the mattie. It's that strap!


Thank you @samfalstaff !!  I even just like the look of the strap dangling from the bag-lol!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> You have the best RM emerald. Gorgeous color!


Thanks. Sometimes I just stare at it.. So disturbing (to others, not me).


----------



## Shelby33

Mint Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Mint Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323378


OH MY!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Mint Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323378



I don't even like mint color, and this pic is fantastic!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> I don't even like mint color, and this pic is fantastic!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

MA Hobo (again)


----------



## Antonia

This Mattie is a thing of beauty,  if I must say so myself!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> This Mattie is a thing of beauty,  if I must say so myself!
> View attachment 5324158


I know you love this leather.  I've never seen IRL.  It is firm or soft and smooshy?


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> I know you love this leather.  I've never seen IRL.  It is firm or soft and smooshy?


Definitely soft....but not sure if I'd call it smooshy.  The glazed leathers are so nice!  If you ever get a chance to buy one, I know you would love it!


----------



## Antonia

@sdkitty , on the other hand, the bag that @Shelby33 posted above mine....that's soft AND smooshy!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> @sdkitty , on the other hand, the bag that @Shelby33 posted above mine....that's soft AND smooshy!!!!


that's SW, right?


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Definitely soft....but not sure if I'd call it smooshy.  The glazed leathers are so nice!  If you ever get a chance to buy one, I know you would love it!


so it's textured and glazed?  unlike my Cupid which is smooth, veiny and glazed?
and unlike my Navy MAB which is textured but not glazed?


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> that's SW, right?


Not SW leather.  I believe it's just lamb leather.


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> so it's textured and glazed?  unlike my Cupid which is smooth, veiny and glazed?
> and unlike my Navy MAB which is textured but not glazed?


Exactly!!  I believe the glazed leathers only came in 3 colors:  almond, espresso, burgundy.  For short, GA/GE/GB


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Not SW leather.  I believe it's just lamb leather.


my navy bag is lamb I believe (per @shelby).....Since its textured, it doesn't seem that soft but when I compared it side-by-side with my black MAB, it was softer than I thought.....I have a MK Collection bag made of lamb skin and that one is silky soft


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> MA hobo
> View attachment 5317108
> 
> Also came in these colors
> View attachment 5317123
> View attachment 5317124
> View attachment 5317125


I love this bag of yours so much. I really wish the new RM bags came with some sort of " insider" touch like those that helped make the old bags so special ( vincent card, linings, etc).i miss that old excitement!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> I love this bag of yours so much. I really wish the new RM bags came with some sort of " insider" touch like those that helped make the old bags so special ( vincent card, linings, etc).i miss that old excitement!


Thanks! And I know what you mean, I miss that stuff too...


----------



## Shelby33

Purple haze zip MAM


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Purple haze zip MAM
> View attachment 5325042


pretty purple bag....so if you held it with the handles rather than hanging by the long strap, it would look like a "normal" MAM but with zipper around the sides?


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Shelby33 said:


> Purple haze zip MAM
> View attachment 5325042


Beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Purple haze zip MAM
> View attachment 5325042



Gorgeous color!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Happy to have this Mattie in SWB   Needs a good conditioning but right now she sitting pretty and stuffed as she came poorly packaged stuffed in a box and the bottom of the bag was kinda bent. The plus side looks pretty the Inside is super clean and no bad smells


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Happy to have this Mattie in SWB   Needs a good conditioning but right now she sitting pretty and stuffed as she came poorly packaged stuffed in a box and the bottom of the bag was kinda bent. The plus side looks pretty the Inside is super clean and no bad smells
> View attachment 5325400
> View attachment 5325399



Beautiful!! Love it


----------



## laurenrr

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Happy to have this Mattie in SWB   Needs a good conditioning but right now she sitting pretty and stuffed as she came poorly packaged stuffed in a box and the bottom of the bag was kinda bent. The plus side looks pretty the Inside is super clean and no bad smells
> View attachment 5325400
> View attachment 5325399


Bag twins!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Happy to have this Mattie in SWB   Needs a good conditioning but right now she sitting pretty and stuffed as she came poorly packaged stuffed in a box and the bottom of the bag was kinda bent. The plus side looks pretty the Inside is super clean and no bad smells
> View attachment 5325400
> View attachment 5325399


beautiful....SW and silver HW


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Happy to have this Mattie in SWB   Needs a good conditioning but right now she sitting pretty and stuffed as she came poorly packaged stuffed in a box and the bottom of the bag was kinda bent. The plus side looks pretty the Inside is super clean and no bad smells
> View attachment 5325400
> View attachment 5325399


Wow,  the bag looks new!!  It's the blue flaps for me!!     congrats!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Wow,  the bag looks new!!  It's the blue flaps for me!!     congrats!!!


I love the blue flaps. Who ever had this bad obviously didn’t use it much there isn’t even a wrinkling in the leather yet. It’s soft like SW should be but it’s also slightly stiff.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Mattie got a conditioning this morning! Looks a little brighter and slightly softer than before If that’s even possible. I love petting this bag


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Mattie got a conditioning this morning! Looks a little brighter and slightly softer than before If that’s even possible. I love petting this bag
> View attachment 5325849



Gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Mattie got a conditioning this morning! Looks a little brighter and slightly softer than before If that’s even possible. I love petting this bag
> View attachment 5325849


 Now I'm mad at myself for not snagging this-lol!


----------



## Antonia

Switching over to my black Nikki.  Love the leather on this one!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Threadup bag came   It’s better than the pictures showed!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Threadup bag came   It’s better than the pictures showed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326060
> View attachment 5326061
> View attachment 5326062
> View attachment 5326063
> View attachment 5326064


Congrats, it's gorgeous!!!   I love the leopard lining! I had that lining in my first black pebbled leather Nikki that I sold a while back. I was so curious what lining you would end up with!! The color doesn't look orange like the listing said...it's more of a camel or cognac, right? Unless it's the lighting that is showing different??


----------



## JenJBS

Took my metallic pink camera bag to church today.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Congrats, it's gorgeous!!!   I love the leopard lining! I had that lining in my first black pebbled leather Nikki that I sold a while back. I was so curious what lining you would end up with!! The color doesn't look orange like the listing said...it's more of a camel or cognac, right? Unless it's the lighting that is showing different??


Thank you and I’m so glad you posted this bag  ! Definitely more like a camel color and the leather is so smooshy! My camera isn’t picking up its color accurately. I love the lining but such odd lining for this color bag I thought though. Wonder what other BW bags have no clue about are out there? Hmm


----------



## Jeepgurl76

JenJBS said:


> Took my metallic pink camera bag to church today.
> 
> View attachment 5326261


This bag is so pretty


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This bag is so pretty



Thank you!     I really like RM camera bags!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you and I’m so glad you posted this bag  ! Definitely more like a camel color and the leather is so smooshy! My camera isn’t picking up its color accurately. I love the lining but such odd lining for this color bag I thought though. Wonder what other BW bags have no clue about are out there? Hmm


This lining is really old school!   Maybe take some outdoor pics...curious if the true color would show.   I never knew that BW came in any other colors besides black,  Royal  and paper white?!? So this bag was a surprise!!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Took my metallic pink camera bag to church today.
> 
> View attachment 5326261


I love your camera bag collection @JenJBS!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> I love your camera bag collection @JenJBS!!!



Thank you, Antonia!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Switching over to my black Nikki.  Love the leather on this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326174
> View attachment 5326176
> View attachment 5326177
> View attachment 5326178
> View attachment 5326179
> View attachment 5326180


This leather is gorgeous!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Mattie


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> This leather is gorgeous!


Thank you!! I love it!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Thank you!! I love it!!


Do you know what kind of leather this is? Is it the luxe?


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Do you know what kind of leather this is? Is it the luxe?



I can answer for her lol.... it's Noir lambskin leather 

which I think Navy Luxe is lambskin too?


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> I can answer for her lol.... it's Noir lambskin leather
> 
> which I think Navy Luxe is lambskin too?





samfalstaff said:


> Do you know what kind of leather this is? Is it the luxe?


Yes, I think you are both correct!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BBW MAB


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> BBW MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329760
> View attachment 5329761


yum....so it is more of a caramel color, not orange?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> yum....so it is more of a caramel color, not orange?


First pic is more accurate to color but not quite there. Definitely not orange lol not sure why it was listed as orange.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> First pic is more accurate to color but not quite there. Definitely not orange lol not sure why it was listed as orange.


sellers can be funny the way they list....I like this better than orange.  good score.  Now does your puppy have enough toys?


----------



## sdkitty

black MAB....took her to the casino and had good luck


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> sellers can be funny they way they list....I like this better than orange.  good score.  Now does your puppy have enough toys?


I know his toy box looks a little ridiculous but he loves his toys


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I know his toy box looks a little ridiculous but he loves his toys


this isn't the dog that was so sick?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> this isn't the dog that was so sick?


No my sick one passed away. I ended up getting a pug puppy. He’s full of energy and loves to chew and throw stuff around.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> No my sick one passed away. I ended up getting a pug puppy. He’s full of energy and loves to chew and throw stuff around.


sweet!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I just love smooshy this bag is! Gosh how I miss RM making bags like this.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I just love smooshy this bag is! Gosh how I miss RM making bags like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329791


The good news is we can get these better bags for a much lower price than the new ones


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> The good news is we can get these better bags for a much lower price than the new ones



That's true... it would be hard to pay $300+ for each bag now...


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> That's true... it would be hard to pay $300+ for each bag now...


weren't they around $500 FP back in the day?  so now would be a lot more?


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I know his toy box looks a little ridiculous but he loves his toys


not ridiculous....we have young cats and there are toys and other items they like scattered all over the house.  they decide what's a toy sometimes.  yesterday I left a piece of pizza crust on the counter and found my boy eating it on the floor.  that surprised me.  I let him have it.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> BBW MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329760
> View attachment 5329761


The leather looks incredible on this one!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> weren't they around $500 FP back in the day?  so now would be a lot more?



Yeah, I think most retailed for $500+... I was just thinking sample sales or whatever for "bargain hunting". lol


----------



## Antonia

I paid $400 for each of my Maxi Edie bags...so another $100 for amazing leather is doable for me...especially using Klarna with 4 interest free payments every 2 weeks!


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> I paid $400 for each of my Maxi Edie bags...so another $100 for amazing leather is doable for me...especially using Klarna with 4 interest free payments every 2 weeks!


I think I paid retail for some select HTF bags (like mini beloved in glazed burgundy!), but I’d say most bags I got were in the 300-400 range from sample sales or 25% discount during online sales. It was hard to find popular RM bags under 300 during those days!


----------



## sdkitty

I got most of my new RM bags for around $200 new at places like NR


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Navy luxe Nikki. Definitely a keeper


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Navy luxe Nikki. Definitely a keeper
> View attachment 5330991
> View attachment 5330995
> View attachment 5330993



Beautiful!!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Navy luxe Nikki. Definitely a keeper
> View attachment 5330991
> View attachment 5330995
> View attachment 5330993


Omg,  yes,  definitely a keeper!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

This leather is so good! What other Nikki’s are made in this? This bag was on Posh for weeks I dunno how one of ya didn’t snag this


----------



## Antonia

@Jeepgurl76 I admit, I'm jeally!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This leather is so good! What other Nikki’s are made in this? This bag was on Posh for weeks I dunno how one of ya didn’t snag this
> View attachment 5331552
> View attachment 5331553
> View attachment 5331554
> View attachment 5331555
> View attachment 5331556
> View attachment 5331557


it was meant to be yours....
you also have a SW black Nikki?  
You guys are tempting me with your Nikki pics but I'm afraid it wouldn't work for me as far as finding my stuff


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> it was meant to be yours....
> you also have a SW black Nikki?
> You guys are tempting me with your Nikki pics but I'm afraid it wouldn't work for me as far as finding my stuff


I sold my black SW Nikki but still have my blue one. Yes, I admit the hobos are annoying when trying to grab things out of them but I’ve just always loved hobos so I deal with it lol


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This leather is so good! What other Nikki’s are made in this? This bag was on Posh for weeks I dunno how one of ya didn’t snag this
> View attachment 5331552
> View attachment 5331553
> View attachment 5331554
> View attachment 5331555
> View attachment 5331556
> View attachment 5331557



I was following that one on posh... it was on there a pretty long time! Glad you got it and looks like it's in great shape!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This leather is so good! What other Nikki’s are made in this? This bag was on Posh for weeks I dunno how one of ya didn’t snag this
> View attachment 5331552
> View attachment 5331553
> View attachment 5331554
> View attachment 5331555
> View attachment 5331556
> View attachment 5331557



Didn't you have a Noir Nikki? Does the leather feel the same?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> Didn't you have a Noir Nikki? Does the leather feel the same?


I still have it. To me looks the same but feels slightly different. I think it feels different as the navy luxe is still a bit stiff and needs to be broken in. The bag looks practically new. My black one is really broken in, which I love!


----------



## samfalstaff

Glazed Almond Elisha


----------



## samfalstaff

GA Elisha going for a ride in the country


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Navy luxe


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Navy luxe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334310
> View attachment 5334311


So pretty!!!  Some Navy's are too dark and look almost black but this one is the perfect shade!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> So pretty!!!  Some Navy's are too dark and look almost black but this one is the perfect shade!


Thank you! I’m not really into navy but this navy color is so pretty!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you! I’m not really into navy but this navy color is so pretty!


I think it's a combination of the navy with that incredible leather!   Is the official name of this leather 'luxe'??  It does feel very luxe to me!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I think it's a combination of the navy with that incredible leather!   Is the official name of this leather 'luxe'??  It does feel very luxe to me!


I just assumed it was the name of the leather as Shelby has same bag and i saw her post it as the name of her bag.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Navy luxe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334310
> View attachment 5334311


looks great on you
this is full sized Nikki, right?
I was thinking of switching to my navy luxe MAB today.  we're expecting rain and I think that textured leather can take getting wet


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> looks great on you
> this is full sized Nikki, right?


Thank you! Yes, large Nikki. I can’t do mini Nikki’s way too small.


----------



## sdkitty

Navy Luxe MAB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Midnight/Pewter Mattie. It’s really soft but sorta stiff leather. Also has a bit of a shine to it but doesn’t seem glazed though either so maybe a coating.I really love it and the paisley lining of course!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Midnight/Pewter Mattie. It’s really soft but sorta stiff leather. Also has a bit of a shine to it but doesn’t seem glazed though either so maybe a coating.I really love it and the paisley lining of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334479
> View attachment 5334480
> View attachment 5334481
> View attachment 5334482


very pretty....leather something like my dark grey mattie?  that one isn't stiff but does seem to have a light glaze


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> very pretty....leather something like my dark grey mattie?  that one isn't stiff but does seem to have a light glaze


Thank you! I don’t know to explain it but different from the dark grey Mattie.


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Midnight/Pewter Mattie. It’s really soft but sorta stiff leather. Also has a bit of a shine to it but doesn’t seem glazed though either so maybe a coating.I really love it and the paisley lining of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334479
> View attachment 5334480
> View attachment 5334481
> View attachment 5334482



Navy Luxe Nikki and Midnight Mattie are both gorgeous!   I agree the Midnight leather is different in how it feels.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Midnight/Pewter Mattie. It’s really soft but sorta stiff leather. Also has a bit of a shine to it but doesn’t seem glazed though either so maybe a coating.I really love it and the paisley lining of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334479
> View attachment 5334480
> View attachment 5334481
> View attachment 5334482


Love it Carrie!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> very pretty....leather something like my dark grey mattie?  that one isn't stiff but does seem to have a light glaze



I think Midnight is smooth lambskin and Dark Grey is smooth calfskin?


----------



## JenJBS

On a cold, grey day I wanted something bright and cheerful.


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> On a cold, grey day I wanted something bright and cheerful.
> 
> View attachment 5335728


pretty coral color


----------



## samfalstaff

Posted this earlier in the wrong thread...purple Nikki today


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> On a cold, grey day I wanted something bright and cheerful.
> 
> View attachment 5335728


Coral?


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> pretty coral color


Thank you!   




samfalstaff said:


> Posted this earlier in the wrong thread...purple Nikki today
> View attachment 5335730


And I just added a Purple Nikki to my wish list... Gorgeous! 



samfalstaff said:


> Coral?


Yep. Technically, bright coral, which is different from my OS coral Nikki.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> And I just added a Purple Nikki to my wish list... Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Yep. Technically, bright coral, which is different from my OS coral Nikki.


That's right. You also have that beautiful coral Nikki. Great color!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> That's right. You also have that beautiful coral Nikki. Great color!



Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Cream MAM today


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Threadup bag came   It’s better than the pictures showed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326060
> View attachment 5326061
> View attachment 5326062
> View attachment 5326063
> View attachment 5326064


I didn't think I'd EVER see one of these!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I just assumed it was the name of the leather as Shelby has same bag and i saw her post it as the name of her bag.


Yes yours is Navy Luxe. Beautiful, will soften up quickly!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Midnight/Pewter Mattie. It’s really soft but sorta stiff leather. Also has a bit of a shine to it but doesn’t seem glazed though either so maybe a coating.I really love it and the paisley lining of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334479
> View attachment 5334480
> View attachment 5334481
> View attachment 5334482


Love this, so much that I have it in a MAM and a MAB!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Cream MAM today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336083
> View attachment 5336084
> View attachment 5336085
> View attachment 5336087
> View attachment 5336088
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336089


I would probably take that bag to bed with me haha! I love what you're wearing, looks beautiful with the bag!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Love this, so much that I have it in a MAM and a MAB!


Does the leather soften up on this or is just kind of a stiff leather?


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Does the leather soften up on this or is just kind of a stiff leather?


I also have a midnight Nikki, and I swear all 3 midnights are different! But yes it does soften up!


----------



## Shelby33

I'm not using this today, want to protect it first. But here's a picture anyway 


But I did see this sign when I used it the other day. Didn't see any cows though.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Cream MAM today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336083
> View attachment 5336084
> View attachment 5336085
> View attachment 5336087
> View attachment 5336088
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336089


Wow! That's gorgeous! You should take this out more often.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I'm not using this today, want to protect it first. But here's a picture anyway
> View attachment 5336155
> 
> But I did see this sign when I used it the other day. Didn't see any cows though.
> View attachment 5336156


Lovely! (The bag, not the sign.)


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! That's gorgeous! You should take this out more often.


Thank you @samfalstaff !   I love this MAM, it's my only MAM and the only way I'd let it go was if I could find the same one in a MAB!
You don't see a lot of this color in good shape in either MAM/MAB or even Nikki unfortunately.     But thank you for your comments!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Miss Stonewashed Black MAM


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Miss Stonewashed Black MAM
> 
> View attachment 5336592



That leather looks divine!


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> That leather looks divine!



Love the stonewashed leather! It feels so nice to touch. lol


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Miss Stonewashed Black MAM
> 
> View attachment 5336592


So beautiful with the silver HW too!


----------



## Shelby33

And a picture for you cabinet freaks.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5337102
> 
> And a picture for you cabinet freaks.
> View attachment 5337103


Another nice cabinet!!  Oh and nice bag!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Another nice cabinet!!  Oh and nice bag!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Sage MAB


----------



## sdkitty

inspired by @Shelby33 to take out my sage mattie


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Midnight/pewter Mattie


----------



## Riezky

Been quite a while. Catching up on all the amazing bags  I have a twin midnight/pewter Mattie out with me today


----------



## Shelby33

Sage MAB (next to dark grey for reference)


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Sage MAB (next to dark grey for reference)
> View attachment 5338582


funny how sage can look grey in certain light but here next to grey you can easily see it's green


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> funny how sage can look grey in certain light but here next to grey you can easily see it's green


Yes, exactly!!  It's a unique color for sure!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB MAB


----------



## Jeepgurl76




----------



## Jeepgurl76

Nikki arrived today   This leather is thick and chewy.  Like a rugged durable leather! Looks like a greyish brown color to me. Seller pics in my opinion were not that great. I think the bag is way better than I had expected. So clean on the inside yay!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Nikki arrived today   This leather is thick and chewy.  Like a rugged durable leather! Looks like a greyish brown color to me. Seller pics in my opinion were not that great. I think the bag is way better than I had expected. So clean on the inside yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339589
> View attachment 5339590
> View attachment 5339592
> View attachment 5339593
> View attachment 5339594
> View attachment 5339595


nice!
has kind of a boho vibe


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Nikki arrived today   This leather is thick and chewy.  Like a rugged durable leather! Looks like a greyish brown color to me. Seller pics in my opinion were not that great. I think the bag is way better than I had expected. So clean on the inside yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339589
> View attachment 5339590
> View attachment 5339592
> View attachment 5339593
> View attachment 5339594
> View attachment 5339595



Congratulations on adding this exceptional bag to your collection!      And your black stone washed leather is gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Nikki arrived today   This leather is thick and chewy. Like a rugged durable leather! Looks like a greyish brown color to me. Seller pics in my opinion were not that great. I think the bag is way better than I had expected. So clean on the inside yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339589
> View attachment 5339590
> View attachment 5339592
> View attachment 5339593
> View attachment 5339594
> View attachment 5339595


Nice, congrats!!  Is this the same type of leather as the Navy Luxe??  The bags from this era have that nice chewy leather!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> nice!
> has kind of a boho vibe


Yes, I agree!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on adding this exceptional bag to your collection!      And your black stone washed leather is gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Nice, congrats!!  Is this the same type of leather as the Navy Luxe??  The bags from this era have that nice chewy leather!!


Ha ha wish there was a we could share how our bags feel  . I think it’s the same type of leather but just treated differently. Brown Nikki is very soft feels smooth but doesn’t look smooth. This bag eventually with wear it looks like it will scuff easily. Which is fine. Navy luxe you can really feel the texture and it’s not a soft smooth leather but it’s smooshy! Navy it’s got some type of coating or maybe it’s in the color itself. The bag doesn’t feel glazed but it has a slight sheen to it.


----------



## Haughty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Nikki arrived today   This leather is thick and chewy.  Like a rugged durable leather! Looks like a greyish brown color to me. Seller pics in my opinion were not that great. I think the bag is way better than I had expected. So clean on the inside yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339589
> View attachment 5339590
> View attachment 5339592
> View attachment 5339593
> View attachment 5339594
> View attachment 5339595


Looks much better than the seller’s pictures.  You can rock that boho vibe!


----------



## Shelby33

Sage MAB 
It looks so fat and lazy in this one. Like a frog. Not that frogs are fat or lazy, sorry frog lovers! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Oh wait I actually found a picture of  a frog that lived in my garden, could have been a toad I didn't ask.


----------



## Riezky

Emerald MAB yesterday


----------



## Antonia

Riezky said:


> Emerald MAB yesterday


Nice!! Yours has the really old school strap with the dog leash clasp!


----------



## Antonia

Maxi Edie in Caramel


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black Cat Devote


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5341125


Keeping guard!!


----------



## Riezky

Antonia said:


> Nice!! Yours has the really old school strap with the dog leash clasp!



i actually stole the strap off an Elisha! It’s the only reason I didn’t sell the Elisha right after getting the MAB, felt bad separating them


----------



## Riezky

Antonia said:


> Maxi Edie in Caramel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341107
> View attachment 5341108



I love this Edie so much!!



Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5341125



Both of them are gorgeous 



Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black Cat Devote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341126
> View attachment 5341127



Had no idea there are black cat Devotes, love this!


----------



## Antonia

Riezky said:


> I love this Edie so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> Both of them are gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> Had no idea there are black cat Devotes, love this!


Thank you!!


----------



## Sassy

Riezky said:


> Emerald MAB yesterday


So pretty! Is this from the recent eBay listing?


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> Maxi Edie in Caramel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341107
> View attachment 5341108


Can you wear the Maxi Edie crossbody?


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> Can you wear the Maxi Edie crossbody?


Yes, the chain strap is adjustable.


----------



## Riezky

Sassy said:


> So pretty! Is this from the recent eBay listing?



Thanks! No, I think the one on eBay was a MAM (If we are thinking of the same listing). This one I got a little while back, I think listed by another tpfer


----------



## Shelby33

Riezky said:


> Both of them are gorgeous


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Keeping guard!!


Haha she was a little annoyed with me but when isn't she? The only thing she guards is food. Other people's food. Fries, donuts, doesn't matter. She will steal it right out of the bag if she gets a chance. 
This morning I told her


Nevermind I don't want PETA called on me


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black Cat Devote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341126
> View attachment 5341127


Love the grommets, I have a MAM like that, would love a Devote! What is the lining?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Love the grommets, I have a MAM like that, would love a Devote! What is the lining?


Birdie


----------



## IntheOcean

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black Cat Devote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341126
> View attachment 5341127


Wow! Stunning tote.


----------



## samfalstaff

Grey MAC last night for dinner. Couldn't decide which pictures to post...


----------



## LipglossedX

Deep Slate Edie


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Deep Slate Edie
> 
> View attachment 5343643


Ooh, nice!


----------



## Riezky

Mini Mattie


----------



## samfalstaff

Riezky said:


> Mini Mattie


This is beautiful! Is this a wine mattie?


----------



## Riezky

samfalstaff said:


> This is beautiful! Is this a wine mattie?



Thank you! I think it is, although I’m never sure of my guesses  this one has grey and white stripe lining.


----------



## Shelby33

SW black MAB


----------



## Riezky

Shelby33 said:


> SW black MAB
> View attachment 5344024


----------



## LipglossedX

Leaving for a coffee run…


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Leaving for a coffee run…
> 
> View attachment 5344251


Starbucks?


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Starbucks?



I have gift cards


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> SW black MAB
> View attachment 5344024


Wow!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Leaving for a coffee run…
> 
> View attachment 5344251


Oh, that leather looks very nice!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Wow!


for a moment I thought someone was posting this as an item for sale


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Wow!


It is a beautiful bag, it was my first SW


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Leaving for a coffee run…
> 
> View attachment 5344251


I love those studs so much more than the flat ones!


----------



## Shelby33

Green (?) distressed MAB


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It is a beautiful bag, it was my first SW


I think I might like it better than your new sage MAB


----------



## Shelby33

Decided to go back to sage stamped MAB 


Very happy I used the Apple Guard since it got dripped on immediately.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Decided to go back to sage stamped MAB
> View attachment 5345143
> 
> Very happy I used the Apple Guard since it got dripped on immediately.



Sage stamped is so pretty!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Decided to go back to sage stamped MAB
> View attachment 5345143
> 
> Very happy I used the Apple Guard since it got dripped on immediately.


beautiful and it has silver HW


----------



## BleuSaphir




----------



## dolali

Shelby33 said:


> Decided to go back to sage stamped MAB
> View attachment 5345143
> 
> Very happy I used the Apple Guard since it got dripped on immediately.



This is a beautiful bag and the picture is amazing! Love the contrast between the sage color and the snow


----------



## Shelby33

dolali said:


> This is a beautiful bag and the picture is amazing! Love the contrast between the sage color and the snow


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

Wine Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Wine Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345925


Wow, the color is so vibrant!!


----------



## Antonia




----------



## Riezky

Antonia said:


> View attachment 5346744
> View attachment 5346745


That color is so pretty


----------



## Antonia

Riezky said:


> That color is so pretty


Thank you!  I love it too!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> View attachment 5346744
> View attachment 5346745


pretty bag and larger than I would have expected


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> pretty bag and larger than I would have expected


Thank you!  They come in different sizes...this is the largest size, which is my favorite size.  I need a bag that can fit all of my essentials but mostly my large Edie wallet.


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> View attachment 5346744
> View attachment 5346745



Looks good on you! I had a regular size one years ago and it felt too boxy for a crossbody on me but I like how this size looks!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Thank you!  They come in different sizes...this is the largest size, which is my favorite size.  I need a bag that can fit all of my essentials but mostly my large Edie wallet.


yes, I can't do small bags - unless maybe for a formal occasion but I haven't had one of those in awhile


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Looks good on you! I had a regular size one years ago and it felt too boxy for a crossbody on me but I like how this size looks!


Thank you!    It's a great bag and looks so much like the Chanel Boy bag...without that hefty cost! This is my second fave style of newer RM's after the Edie.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wow, the color is so vibrant!!


Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

Green Mini-MAC today.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Green Mini-MAC today.
> View attachment 5347397


What a gorgeous shade of green!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> What a gorgeous shade of green!!!



Thank you!    RM greens are phenomenal!


----------



## Shelby33

Evergreen MAM


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Evergreen MAM
> View attachment 5348777
> 
> View attachment 5348778


Another beautiful green!!    What lining does this one have?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Another beautiful green!!    What lining does this one have?


Paisley!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Paisley!!!!


WOW, nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Evergreen MAM
> View attachment 5348777
> 
> View attachment 5348778



Looks really nice!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Looks really nice!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Yesterday teal Nikki


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday teal Nikki
> View attachment 5349102



Oo love that teal!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday teal Nikki
> View attachment 5349102


You have so many lovely green RM's Shelby!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> You have so many lovely green RM's Shelby!!


I love green and emeralds!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Oo love that teal!


Thanks!


----------



## Naminé

Took my little micro Edie for a quick coffee stop, then I'm off to pick up a family member at the airport.


----------



## laurenrr

Naminé said:


> Took my little micro Edie for a quick coffee stop then pick up a family member at the airport.
> 
> View attachment 5350535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350536


So cute


----------



## LipglossedX

Naminé said:


> Took my little micro Edie for a quick coffee stop, then I'm off to pick up a family member at the airport.
> 
> View attachment 5350535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350536



Really cute!!


----------



## Antonia

That is 


Naminé said:


> Took my little micro Edie for a quick coffee stop, then I'm off to pick up a family member at the airport.
> 
> View attachment 5350535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350536


That is so cute!!!


----------



## Naminé

Antonia said:


> That is
> That is so cute!!!





LipglossedX said:


> Really cute!!





laurenrr said:


> So cute


Thanks ladies! I thought I give it a try since I can always return it. But I absolutely love it! Such a fun little bag. 

The leather is amazing and I can't stop squishing it! I would love another one in bright fuschia and gunmetal. Wishful thinking.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5351000


This looks like a painting...so cool!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> This looks like a painting...so cool!!


Oooh..... Would be a cool painting!


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5351000


----------



## Shelby33

Marine MAB


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Marine MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352844


kitty likes all your bags 
my little girl cat likes to check out my bags too....the other night when we were sleeping I think she went into a bag and stole something


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Marine MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352844



I take it she was there before that beautiful blue bag, and wasn't about to move?


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> I take it she was there before that beautiful blue bag, and wasn't about to move?


Yes haha. She thinks it's "her" place to sleep so I just put the bag on her. She's a very sturdy cat!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5353725


I love the bag and the cabinet...it's quite spectacular!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I love the bag and the cabinet...it's quite spectacular!!


Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Mini MAC yesterday. Kiss interior. The leather on this is wonderful!


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Mini MAC yesterday. Kiss interior. The leather on this is wonderful!
> View attachment 5353875



That does look like nice leather!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Mini MAC yesterday. Kiss interior. The leather on this is wonderful!
> View attachment 5353875



The leather looks wonderful! Fun, colorful chair!


----------



## Riezky

Teal MAM


----------



## Shelby33

Riezky said:


> Teal MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354336


Beautiful and weird because last night 8 had a dream about getting a teal MAM. I was so disappointed when I woke up


----------



## Shelby33

Former Tess so I'm sorry. A piece of the braided part of the tassel broke I guess, it was all unraveling. I couldn't fix it and then I realized I hated that part of the tassel because it was so skinny-the braided part on my GE Tess is very thick in comparison. But still, BLUE STONEWASH! So I tried to be creative for 3 days, which doesn't show, but I like it better now!


The color is darker IRL, just bright in here today.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Former Tess so I'm sorry. A piece of the braided part of the tassel broke I guess, it was all unraveling. I couldn't fix it and then I realized I hated that part of the tassel because it was so skinny-the braided part on my GE Tess is very thick in comparison. But still, BLUE STONEWASH! So I tried to be creative for 3 days, which doesn't show, but I like it better now!
> View attachment 5354636
> 
> The color is darker IRL, just bright in here today.


Looks great!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Looks great!!!


Thanks.... I'm not happy with it yet... Will have to think some more. Went back to Chloé.


----------



## Riezky

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful and weird because last night 8 had a dream about getting a teal MAM. I was so disappointed when I woke up


I had actually been thinking of wearing it ever since you posted your teal Nikki recently, so it’s all connected somehow, haha


----------



## Shelby33

Tess again


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Tess again
> View attachment 5355061


BETTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Had to wear my RM jungle green bag today! Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Had to wear my RM jungle green bag today! Happy St. Patrick's Day!
> 
> View attachment 5355976



Beautiful green!


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful green!



Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Had to wear my RM jungle green bag today! Happy St. Patrick's Day!
> 
> View attachment 5355976


So pretty!   Sorry I missed this post yesterday but happy late St. Patties!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Former Tess so I'm sorry. A piece of the braided part of the tassel broke I guess, it was all unraveling. I couldn't fix it and then I realized I hated that part of the tassel because it was so skinny-the braided part on my GE Tess is very thick in comparison. But still, BLUE STONEWASH! So I tried to be creative for 3 days, which doesn't show, but I like it better now!
> View attachment 5354636
> 
> The color is darker IRL, just bright in here today.


beautiful SW leather


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> So pretty!   Sorry I missed this post yesterday but happy late St. Patties!



Thank you, Antonia!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Had to wear my RM jungle green bag today! Happy St. Patrick's Day!
> 
> View attachment 5355976


I love your bag! 
Speaking of St. Patrick's Day, it took me 15 minutes to prove to my son that it was NOT a national holiday, and the stores were open. This included a call to my Mom.


----------



## Shelby33

Envy Matinee (with flash because it's dark and rainy)


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> beautiful SW leather


Thanks! I think it's the thickest of the SW leathers I have.


----------



## Shelby33

When someone suddenly needs to buy a car in the rain you need a good rain bag. 
Noir Nikki


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I love your bag!
> Speaking of St. Patrick's Day, it took me 15 minutes to prove to my son that it was NOT a national holiday, and the stores were open. This included a call to my Mom.



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Emerald MAM


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Emerald MAM
> 
> View attachment 5358565


is that your town in the background?  looks historical


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Emerald MAM
> 
> View attachment 5358565


Great photo Shelby!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Great photo Shelby!!!


Thanks! I SO wanted to put it with this guy's dogs but my daughter would have been way too embarrassed. I already embarrassed her so much Friday when my car broke down


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> is that your town in the background?  looks historical


Yes that's downtown, I don't think anything has changed in 100 years except for traffic lights etc.


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! I SO wanted to put it with this guy's dogs but my daughter would have been way too embarrassed. I already embarrassed her so much Friday when my car broke down


We were in a parking lot surrounded by the backs of shops and a few outdoor cafés and lots of people. Called my son and he convinced her that tapping the battery with a fire extinguisher and doing various other things that made no sense  would start the car but then guys started to come over and offer assistance and ruined our fun.


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> We were in a parking lot surrounded by the backs of shops and a few outdoor cafés and lots of people. Called my son and he convinced her that tapping the battery with a fire extinguisher and doing various other things that made no sense  would start the car but then guys started to come over and offer assistance and ruined our fun.


Lol omg


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Emerald MAM
> 
> View attachment 5358565



That bag is stunning!     And the picture is great - as all yours are!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> That bag is stunning!     And the picture is great - as all yours are!


Thanks Jen  !


----------



## sdkitty

SW sage mattie


----------



## Shelby33

Marine MAB











Oops


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Marine MAB
> View attachment 5359282
> View attachment 5359285



Marine MAB is a stunner!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Marine MAB is a stunner!


Thanks! It's such an uplifting color and the mosaic lining looks really nice in it. FDL would have been my first choice though! 
I saw a marine matinee sold on PM, did anyone here get it I wonder?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Marine MAB
> View attachment 5359282
> View attachment 5359287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359288
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359285
> 
> Oops


This color...OMG!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> This color...OMG!


I had too, my shirt is like a dark pumpkin color!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Marine MAB
> View attachment 5359282
> View attachment 5359287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359288
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359285
> 
> Oops



Beautiful blue! And I love the outdoors pics!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Envy Matinee (with flash because it's dark and rainy)
> View attachment 5357477


This is gorgeous!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> This is gorgeous!!


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5359943


OMG LOVE!!! I almost used my SW Sage MAB today!!


----------



## Antonia

Pine green pebbled Mab - so hard to capture the true color.   It's so beautiful in person.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG LOVE!!! I almost used my SW Sage MAB today!!


I think it's the softest SW!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Pine green pebbled Mab - so hard to capture the true color.   It's so beautiful in person.
> View attachment 5359960
> View attachment 5359961
> View attachment 5359962


Beautiful in your photos too!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful in your photos too!


Thank you @Shelby33 !  I was inspired to use my green bag seeing all of your lovely greens lately!!


----------



## JenJBS

Coral Nikki for spring.


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Coral Nikki for spring.
> 
> View attachment 5360493



Coral is such a pretty happy color!


----------



## laurenrr

JenJBS said:


> Coral Nikki for spring.
> 
> View attachment 5360493


Gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Coral Nikki for spring.
> 
> View attachment 5360493


Love it!!


----------



## Riezky

Linear stud Nikki


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Coral is such a pretty happy color!


Thank you!   Agreed! 



laurenrr said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you! 



Antonia said:


> Love it!!


Thank you! 




Riezky said:


> Linear stud Nikki
> View attachment 5360629



Beautiful bag, and pic!  I love black and white photography!


----------



## LipglossedX

Riezky said:


> Linear stud Nikki
> View attachment 5360629



We're bag twins! One of my favs


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you @Shelby33 !  I was inspired to use my green bag seeing all of your lovely greens lately!!


Thank you


----------



## Riezky

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   Agreed!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag, and pic!  I love black and white photography!



Thank you!  



LipglossedX said:


> We're bag twins! One of my favs



Yes, pretty sure it was yours that originally inspired me to get one!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG LOVE!!! I almost used my SW Sage MAB today!!


I know you meant to say "OMG, LOVE(me)!!!  I almost used my SW Sage MAB today!!
Thanks, love!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Coral Nikki for spring.
> 
> View attachment 5360493


I was molesting my coral MAM yesterday! The leather is so nice!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I was molesting my coral MAM yesterday! The leather is so nice!



You're the one who inspired me to get this bag! Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

SW blue 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Mattie


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> You're the one who inspired me to get this bag! Thank you!


So glad you love it!


----------



## laurenrr

Antonia said:


> SW blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mattie


Gorgeous, love that coat and sweater too. Actually the entire outfit!


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> Gorgeous, love that coat and sweater too. Actually the entire outfit!


Awe, thanks @laurenrr !


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Gorgeous, love that coat and sweater too. Actually the entire outfit!


I want to raid her closet so bad!


----------



## Shelby33

Black pebbled MAM


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> SW blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mattie


Gorgeous as always


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I want to raid her closet so bad!


I think we're the same size, so come over!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5361992
> 
> Black pebbled MAM


HOLY SMOKES!!! I know I've seen this before but just look at that leather up close!  BTW, I noticed the handles look slightly different on the bottom...did you do that to reinforce them?  Love the look!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> HOLY SMOKES!!! I know I've seen this before but just look at that leather up close!  BTW, I noticed the handles look slightly different on the bottom...did you do that to reinforce them?  Love the look!!


Yes, the handles were soooo bad,  that's why it was so cheap I think!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yes, the handles were soooo bad,  that's why it was so cheap I think!


You did an amazing job because the look perfect!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> You did an amazing job because the look perfect!!


Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

Dusty pink Love cross body bag


----------



## laurenrr

Antonia said:


> Dusty pink Love cross body bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363026
> View attachment 5363027


Love that shoe bag combo! i have similar new balance shoes, just different colorway!


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> Love that shoe bag combo! i have similar new balance shoes, just different colorway!


Thanks!! Nice!! I just bought this last weekend at Nordstrom.  My friend was looking at sneakers and I spotted these on the shelf and it was lust at first sight and they're super comfy.  I was not even looking for sneakers-lol!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Thanks!! Nice!! I just bought this last weekend at Nordstrom.  My friend was looking at sneakers and I spotted these on the shelf and it was lust at first sight and they're super comfy.  I was not even looking for sneakers-lol!



I like the bag and sneakers too! Looking cute!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> I like the bag and sneakers too! Looking cute!


Thank you @LipglossedX !!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Dusty pink Love cross body bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363026
> View attachment 5363027


I love your entire outfit! Is the jacket from Aritzia?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I love your entire outfit! Is the jacket from Aritzia?


Thanks!!  No, it's actually Zara!!  Here is the link:

https://www.zara.com/us/en/crop-puffer-jacket-p04341704.html?v1=148924163

I got the M because it was my suggested size but I feel like it would fit my 13 yr old neice, so I wish I go the large instead.


----------



## Antonia

Using my SW BBW MAB with blue zipper track 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
today!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> HOLY SMOKES!!! I know I've seen this before but just look at that leather up close!  BTW, I noticed the handles look slightly different on the bottom...did you do that to reinforce them?  Love the look!!


I was going to ask the same thing about the handles! But that pebbly leather


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> Thanks!!  No, it's actually Zara!!  Here is the link:
> 
> https://www.zara.com/us/en/crop-puffer-jacket-p04341704.html?v1=148924163
> 
> I got the M because it was my suggested size but I feel like it would fit my 13 yr old neice, so I wish I go the large instead.


Love the jacket and the color! Wish it wasn’t so cropped though.


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> Love the jacket and the color! Wish it wasn’t so cropped though.


Yeah, me too actually!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76




----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Thanks!!  No, it's actually Zara!!  Here is the link:
> 
> https://www.zara.com/us/en/crop-puffer-jacket-p04341704.html?v1=148924163
> 
> I got the M because it was my suggested size but I feel like it would fit my 13 yr old neice, so I wish I go the large instead.


Thanks


----------



## LipglossedX

Metallic Grey Nikki


----------



## poizenisxkandee

MAM Bombe


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Nikki


----------



## Antonia

SW BBW MAB again...


----------



## JenJBS

This Pretty...


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Metallic Grey Nikki
> 
> View attachment 5365300
> 
> View attachment 5365310


This is unbelievably beautiful! What is the lining?


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> This Pretty...
> 
> View attachment 5367151


Love that purple!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Love that purple!



Thank you, Shelby!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> This is unbelievably beautiful! What is the lining?



Thanks! Grey stripe lining. I think it was one from Luna Boston during those days?


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Thanks! Grey stripe lining. I think it was one from Luna Boston during those days?


I swear the bags with that lining all have beautiful leather!!!


----------



## Shelby33

GA MAB


----------



## Riezky

Shelby33 said:


> GA MAB
> View attachment 5368545


The MAB appears to be MIA, and that cloud is looking mighty suspicious…


----------



## Shelby33

Riezky said:


> The MAB appears to be MIA, and that cloud is looking mighty suspicious…


I am so distracted with high quality CPR and full chest recoil cleaned my phone deleted poor GA MAB


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I am so distracted with high quality CPR and full chest recoil cleaned my phone deleted poor GA MAB


you allowed work to distract you from purse pics?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> you allowed work to distract you from purse pics?


Haha
It's not even work, just watched a video about patients who woke up during CPR which is.... Not good.. I'm sick today anyway


----------



## Shelby33

Riezky said:


> The MAB appears to be MIA, and that cloud is looking mighty suspicious…


The cloud looks like a UFO!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Haha
> It's not even work, just watched a video about patients who woke up during CPR which is.... Not good.. I'm sick today anyway


hope you feel better soon


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> hope you feel better soon


Thank you. I am worried.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you. I am worried.


something serious?  possibly covid?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> something serious?  possibly covid?


That's what I'm worried about.. What else could get through an N-95....my first test was negative then I have to test again tonight. Luckily got my booster but it's still a little scary.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> That's what I'm worried about.. What else could get through an N-95....my first test was negative then I have to test again tonight. Luckily got my booster but it's still a little scary.



Oh no... feel better!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> That's what I'm worried about.. What else could get through an N-95....my first test was negative then I have to test again tonight. Luckily got my booster but it's still a little scary.


I hope it's nothing serious.  good that your first test was negative.
Maybe I'm naive but being vaxxed and boosted, I'm not really scared


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I hope it's nothing serious.  good that your first test was negative.
> Maybe I'm naive but being vaxxed and boosted, I'm not really scared


I know, I wasn't either, I really don't know why I am worried now. Maybe just cuz I feel so crappy. I'm glad you've been vaccinated and boosted.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Oh no... feel better!!!


Thanks!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I know, I wasn't either, I really don't know why I am worried now. Maybe just cuz I feel so crappy. I'm glad you've been vaccinated and boosted.


I guess it's possible you have a mild case.  hope nothing more than that.  do you have a fever?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> That's what I'm worried about.. What else could get through an N-95....my first test was negative then I have to test again tonight. Luckily got my booster but it's still a little scary.


Fingers crossed it's nothing serious!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I guess it's possible you have a mild case.  hope nothing more than that.  do you have a fever?


Not really, it's exactly 100. I think 8 need that.1 to be official.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Not really, it's exactly 100. I think 8 need that.1 to be official.


seems like you have a low grade something
hope you feel better tomorrow


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you. I am worried.


Hope you feel better soon, @Shelby33!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> That's what I'm worried about.. What else could get through an N-95....my first test was negative then I have to test again tonight. Luckily got my booster but it's still a little scary.



Oh no! Glad the first test was negative, and hope tonight's is. Whatever it is, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## LipglossedX

Noir Nikki laying on the floor but packed up and ready to go…


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Noir Nikki laying on the floor but packed up and ready to go…
> 
> View attachment 5369691


I have the same bag, the leather is amazing!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> I have the same bag, the leather is amazing!!



It is!! I think mine had a lot of use before I got it but the leather is still super nice! A testament to these older RM bags.


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> It is!! I think mine had a lot of use before I got it but the leather is still super nice! A testament to these older RM bags.


100%!!!


----------



## Riezky

RGH MAM


----------



## Antonia

Riezky said:


> RGH MAM
> View attachment 5369963


I remember these RGH/black bags have amazing pebbled leather!  Does it have the black dash lining??


----------



## Riezky

Antonia said:


> I remember these RGH/black bags have amazing pebbled leather!  Does it have the black dash lining??


Yes, it does have the dash lining!  And the lovely pebbled leather, I love how this one smooshes, lol.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Oh no! Glad the first test was negative, and hope tonight's is. Whatever it is, I hope you feel better soon.


It was negative and I feel pretty good today! Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Hope you feel better soon, @Shelby33!


Thanks, I am feeling much better!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I have the same bag, the leather is amazing!!


I do too!


----------



## JenJBS

Mini-MAC in bright coral.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Mini-MAC in bright coral.
> 
> View attachment 5372367


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Resort 07 MAB


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thank you!     Love your Minkette charm!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!     Love your Minkette charm!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5374312


looks like a rare bag


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> looks like a rare bag


I'm pretty sure it was a sample sale/gilt group bag.


----------



## Riezky

Mixed hw Edie


----------



## Shelby33

Faded royal MAB


----------



## JenJBS

Jungle green Mini-MAC.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Jungle green Mini-MAC.
> 
> View attachment 5378619


Now I want to use a green bag!


----------



## Shelby33

Someone's jealous... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Picture is a bit dark.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Someone's jealous...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378978
> 
> Picture is a bit dark.


nice bag and love the kitty


----------



## sdkitty

black mab


----------



## LipglossedX

Must be a MAB day…


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Must be a MAB day…
> 
> View attachment 5379232


SW?


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> SW?



No, it kind of looks like it but it's not. Very smooth leather but doesn't have the softer SW feel to it.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> No, it kind of looks like it but it's not. Very smooth leather but doesn't have the softer SW feel to it.


Well, it looks like a gorgeous leather!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> black mab
> View attachment 5379005


Oh, this is one from goodwill right? Looks great!


----------



## Shelby33

This is the exact color. Sort of reddish tones? Does anyone know what color it is, I thought chocolate but not sure now. FDL lining.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> nice bag and love the kitty


Thank you


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> This is the exact color. Sort of reddish tones? Does anyone know what color it is, I thought chocolate but not sure now. FDL lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379868


Is this another new bag??  Love the color!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Is this another new bag??  Love the color!


No last year! I think Sam hs the same one?


----------



## Shelby33

Switched to a MAB, carrying around way too much stuff for a  MAM today.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Now I want to use a green bag!



Thank you!   

Your kitty (with the blue bag) is gorgeous!


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> Switched to a MAB, carrying around way too much stuff for a  MAM today.
> View attachment 5379929


Surprisingly, everything in this MAB fits in this PP Mini Nikki and it's lighter so I'll use this. 
Hopefully this is the last change. That's what happens when your 11:30 appt doesn't show up. Your thoughts immediately go back to BAGS.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Your kitty (with the blue bag) is gorgeous!


Yes she's very proud of her... Looks. But you should see her when she eats. About a full cup of food in her mouth falling out it's disgusting


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Surprisingly, everything in this MAB fits in this PP Mini Nikki and it's lighter so I'll use this.
> Hopefully this is the last change. That's what happens when your 11:30 appt doesn't show up. Your thoughts immediately go back to BAGS.
> View attachment 5379974



  That color!


----------



## Riezky

I don’t normally go for light pink, but this seemed worth an exception.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> No last year! I think Sam hs the same one?


I think we decided on chocolate. I have a confession to make...I sold mine last year and have been experiencing seller's remorse ever since.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Surprisingly, everything in this MAB fits in this PP Mini Nikki and it's lighter so I'll use this.
> Hopefully this is the last change. That's what happens when your 11:30 appt doesn't show up. Your thoughts immediately go back to BAGS.
> View attachment 5379974


Gorgeous. Is this grape?


----------



## samfalstaff

Riezky said:


> I don’t normally go for light pink, but this seemed worth an exception.
> View attachment 5380474


Very pretty!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Surprisingly, everything in this MAB fits in this PP Mini Nikki and it's lighter so I'll use this.
> Hopefully this is the last change. That's what happens when your 11:30 appt doesn't show up. Your thoughts immediately go back to BAGS.
> View attachment 5379974


that's interesting.  I thought most here preferred the larger Nikki.  How is this one for finding your stuff?  Pretty bag.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> that's interesting.  I thought most here preferred the larger Nikki.  How is this one for finding your stuff?  Pretty bag.


I think most do. It is much easier to find my stuff in the mini!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Gorgeous. Is this grape?


Thanks! It's purple patent, but is nothing like patent.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I think we decided on chocolate. I have a confession to make...I sold mine last year and have been experiencing seller's remorse ever since.


Aw I'm sorry!


----------



## Shelby33

This is also from yesterday... What's that, four.? But if I walk into my room and see THIS BAG it's over... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And also I did risk my life getting this picture mostly because of THIS! 


Also had to listen to how weird, etc I was for doing this. Oh and there was a young man way way down the waterfall yelling at me to get HIM in the picture!


----------



## Shelby33

Today mint Nikki



Oops


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> This is also from yesterday... What's that, four.? But if I walk into my room and see THIS BAG it's over...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380859
> 
> And also I did risk my life getting this picture mostly because of THIS!
> View attachment 5380860
> 
> Also had to listen to how weird, etc I was for doing this. Oh and there was a young man way way down the waterfall yelling at me to get HIM in the picture!


Beautiful bag and setting! All your pictures make me want to visit VT!


----------



## jennalovesbags

sdkitty said:


> that's interesting.  I thought most here preferred the larger Nikki.  How is this one for finding your stuff?  Pretty bag.


Im partial to the minis but have both.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful bag and setting! All your pictures make me want to visit VT!


Thanks! It is really beautiful here!


----------



## Shelby33

I never see anyone with this one. Cognac MAM. CC lining.


----------



## Antonia

@Shelby33 , you have the best collection of all old school bags!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Shelby33 said:


> Today mint Nikki
> View attachment 5380895
> View attachment 5380895
> 
> Oops


Gorgeous color!


----------



## JenJBS

This beauty!


----------



## Riezky

Shelby33 said:


> Today mint Nikki
> View attachment 5380895
> View attachment 5380895
> 
> Oops





JenJBS said:


> This beauty!
> 
> View attachment 5382881


Loving these bright cheerful colors


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> This beauty!
> 
> View attachment 5382881


I don't know if I told you this before but if you ever get sick of this bag, call me!


----------



## JenJBS

Riezky said:


> Loving these bright cheerful colors


Thank you!  




Antonia said:


> I don't know if I told you this before but if you ever get sick of this bag, call me!


I would not suggest holding your breath!    If - BIG if - that ever happens you get first dibs on it.


----------



## Shelby33

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous color!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> @Shelby33 , you have the best collection of all old school bags!!!


You know I was thinking about counting them, but I got scared


----------



## Shelby33

Which one should I wear?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Which one should I wear?
> View attachment 5385895
> View attachment 5385896


I love the red (wine??)!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Which one should I wear?
> View attachment 5385895
> View attachment 5385896



I agree with Antonia - wine/red bag. But both are beautiful, so you can't go wrong either way.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Which one should I wear?
> View attachment 5385895
> View attachment 5385896


are in a red mood or a blue mood?  both beautiful


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Which one should I wear?
> View attachment 5385895
> View attachment 5385896



both are beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> both are beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> are in a red mood or a blue mood?  both beautiful


Red mood, just not in a Nikki mood it turns out.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I love the red (wine??)!!


I think it's wine but doesn't have that glaze.. Maybe it wore off!


----------



## Shelby33

Tomato MAM


----------



## LipglossedX

Bad lighting/photo but Medium Unlined Tote doing its job hauling all my stuff around. Hope everyone has a good Friday and weekend!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Bad lighting/photo but Medium Unlined Tote doing its job hauling all my stuff around. Hope everyone has a good Friday and weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5386243


It's Friday?! 
Love your bag!


----------



## andral5

LipglossedX said:


> Bad lighting/photo but Medium Unlined Tote doing its job hauling all my stuff around. Hope everyone has a good Friday and weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5386243


Yummy leather! I'm dying here...


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Which one should I wear?
> View attachment 5385895
> View attachment 5385896


I say it's wine o'clock!!


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> I say it's wine o'clock!!


LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> I say it's wine o'clock!!


My mom has a glass of wine every night but if she has one before 7 30 PM she gets to have two .


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> My mom has a glass of wine every night but if she has one before 7 30 PM she gets to have two .


Sounds right to me!


----------



## Shelby33

Yesterday


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm using my sage MAB


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using my sage MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388537
> View attachment 5388538
> View attachment 5388539


beautiful @Antonia
have you had any trouble with spots or stains?  did you use Applegarde or similar on it?


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> beautiful @Antonia
> have you had any trouble with spots or stains?  did you use Applegarde or similar on it?


Hi, thanks!  No I have not used anything on any of my bags.  Don't know what I'd do if something got on it, I'd probably freak out! LOL!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Hi, thanks!  No I have not used anything on any of my bags.  Don't know what I'd do if something got on it, I'd probably freak out! LOL!


I have some spots on my sage bag.....I used Leather CPR on them and they got worse.  Thankfully with drying and buffing the "worse" got less bad.  The marks aren't gone but from a foot or two away no one else would see them.  I don't recall whether or not I protected the bag and now I feel like I'd be locking those marks in.  so guess I'll leave it alone for now.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Which one should I wear?
> View attachment 5385895
> View attachment 5385896


Cranberry!


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> Cranberry!


Oops! That was on Friday.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Tomato MAM
> View attachment 5386254


Wow! I need a tomato bag now!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using my sage MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388537
> View attachment 5388538
> View attachment 5388539


Beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Bad lighting/photo but Medium Unlined Tote doing its job hauling all my stuff around. Hope everyone has a good Friday and weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5386243


Leather looks nice and soft!


----------



## JenJBS




----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using my sage MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388537
> View attachment 5388538
> View attachment 5388539



Those shoes!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Those shoes!


Thanks Jen!! They are from Ganni!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using my sage MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388537
> View attachment 5388538
> View attachment 5388539


I love the bag and the SHOES!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! I need a tomato bag now!


The tomato leather is so nice! When I got it a few years ago it had been sitting on PM for quite a while!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I have some spots on my sage bag.....I used Leather CPR on them and they got worse.  Thankfully with drying and buffing the "worse" got less bad.  The marks aren't gone but from a foot or two away no one else would see them.  I don't recall whether or not I protected the bag and now I feel like I'd be locking those marks in.  so guess I'll leave it alone for now.


I would use baby wipes or Lexol cleaner. If they are still bothering you. I sprayed mine and no problem.


----------



## Shelby33

The other day


And yesterday


I wish I knew what color this was, 8 have read twice now that eggplant had a purple zip but this one is maroon.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> The other day
> View attachment 5390983
> 
> And yesterday
> View attachment 5390984
> 
> I wish I knew what color this was, 8 have read twice now that eggplant had a purple zip but this one is maroon.


Wait....could that be a Berry MAB??  I have one but mine has FDL lining!  The leather looks similar and also, I have the same screw like studs on the handles!!!  Wouldn't that be something?


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> The other day
> View attachment 5390983
> 
> And yesterday
> View attachment 5390984
> 
> I wish I knew what color this was, 8 have read twice now that eggplant had a purple zip but this one is maroon.



Pretty!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Wait....could that be a Berry MAB??  I have one but mine has FDL lining!  The leather looks similar and also, I have the same screw like studs on the handles!!!  Wouldn't that be something?


I have the same bag as Shelby's but in MAM size. Mine doesn't really look like a berry unless berry had a brown tone to it.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I have the same bag as Shelby's but in MAM size. Mine doesn't really look like a berry unless berry had a brown tone to it.


Ohhhh, that's right!  I do remember that now that you both have the same bag.  Yes, this color is a mystery!!  It's not berry then...berry is a deep plum-ish red if that makes sense.  I'll post a pic of mine for reference....pics next to other red colors to compare.


----------



## Antonia




----------



## Antonia

I would say the last photo is the most accurate in the Berry color.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> View attachment 5391288
> View attachment 5391289
> View attachment 5391290
> View attachment 5391291
> View attachment 5391292


I think mine has more brown, but that is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5391300


Oh wow, I like what you did here!  What color bag is this?? Is this that mystery green you bought just a while ago??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh wow, I like what you did here!  What color bag is this?? Is this that mystery green you bought just a while ago??


Yes part that bag and part emerald MAB


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> The other day
> View attachment 5390983
> 
> And yesterday
> View attachment 5390984
> 
> I wish I knew what color this was, 8 have read twice now that eggplant had a purple zip but this one is maroon.



Both are beautiful - but especially the maroon!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I think mine has more brown, but that is beautiful!!!!


My thoughts exactly. @Antonia - mine is also more brown. 
Here's the original listing. The color is pretty accurate in the pictures (and I really don't want to go find the bag!)








						Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag Mini
					

Shop b_cho's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Pre-owned Rebecca Minkoff MAB Mini in plum but more brown-ish with black and white floral interior. It has the usual pre-owned wear and tear, but no rips and in pretty good condition.




					poshmark.com


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> My thoughts exactly. @Antonia - mine is also more brown.
> Here's the original listing. The color is pretty accurate in the pictures (and I really don't want to go find the bag!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag Mini
> 
> 
> Shop b_cho's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Pre-owned Rebecca Minkoff MAB Mini in plum but more brown-ish with black and white floral interior. It has the usual pre-owned wear and tear, but no rips and in pretty good condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> My thoughts exactly. @Antonia - mine is also more brown.
> Here's the original listing. The color is pretty accurate in the pictures (and I really don't want to go find the bag!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag Mini
> 
> 
> Shop b_cho's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Pre-owned Rebecca Minkoff MAB Mini in plum but more brown-ish with black and white floral interior. It has the usual pre-owned wear and tear, but no rips and in pretty good condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


I think I have this bag too! Bag triplets! No idea what color it is either, it was called “brown” on TRR


----------



## Shelby33

Teal Nikki


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Teal Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392201


Beautiful! What is the interior?


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Teal Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392201



Gorgeous color!


----------



## andral5

Shelby33 said:


> Teal Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392201


Wooow!! It looks very green to me but man, what a divine color!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful! What is the interior?


Black and white femoral


----------



## Shelby33

The bag I don't know the color of
In the sun


In the shade


----------



## Shelby33

andral5 said:


> Wooow!! It looks very green to me but man, what a divine color!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous color!


Thank you!!!


----------



## andral5

Shelby33 said:


> The bag I don't know the color of
> In the sun
> View attachment 5392614
> 
> In the shade
> View attachment 5392617


So you have pretty much 2 bags, yay! Chameleonic


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I would use baby wipes or Lexol cleaner. If they are still bothering you. I sprayed mine and no problem.


at the end of the day there is just one spot...not noticeable to anyone else.  I think it's embedded in the leather but I suppose I could try these things
thanks


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> The bag I don't know the color of
> In the sun
> View attachment 5392614
> 
> In the shade
> View attachment 5392617


Thought it was eggplant but my zippers don't look like this



They look like this


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Thought it was eggplant but my zippers don't look like this
> View attachment 5393356
> View attachment 5393357
> 
> They look like this
> View attachment 5393358



I know there was a reference to this one in a Mattie thread... whatever color it is "with chocolate flaps"


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Thought it was eggplant but my zippers don't look like this
> View attachment 5393356
> View attachment 5393357
> 
> They look like this
> View attachment 5393358



I think it's Berry!





__





						Post pictures of your MATINEE ** PICS ONLY
					

Here's my Matinee - Gray with Dark Gray Suede  :heart:




					forum.purseblog.com
				







__





						Post pictures of your MATINEE ** PICS ONLY
					

http://s280.photobucket.com/albums/kk167/khood18/?action=view&current=IMG_3867.jpg




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I think it's Berry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post pictures of your MATINEE ** PICS ONLY
> 
> 
> Here's my Matinee - Gray with Dark Gray Suede  :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post pictures of your MATINEE ** PICS ONLY
> 
> 
> http://s280.photobucket.com/albums/kk167/khood18/?action=view&current=IMG_3867.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Wow!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5393588


pretty...SW blue?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> pretty...SW blue?


Dark Grey!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Dark Grey!


I have one too. Looks great in your picture


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I have one too. Looks great in your picture


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

The part holding one of the handles just randomly fell apart and I couldn't fix it, I tried. So I removed the other handle and now it's a hobo which is actually working out very well.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> The part holding one of the handles just randomly fell apart and I couldn't fix it, I tried. So I removed the other handle and now it's a hobo which is actually working out very well.
> View attachment 5395068


you're so handy and creative


----------



## Antonia

Yesterday...looking a little tired here.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yesterday...looking a little tired here.
> View attachment 5395235


You got it!!!! How do you like it!?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> you're so handy and creative


Thanks


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> You got it!!!! How do you like it!?


I love it...so happy to have this one back in my collection!! 
I love what you did with your coral MAM/MAB...now HOBO!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> The part holding one of the handles just randomly fell apart and I couldn't fix it, I tried. So I removed the other handle and now it's a hobo which is actually working out very well.
> View attachment 5395068



Amazing fix! It looks great!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Yesterday...looking a little tired here.
> View attachment 5395235



 Pretty! The pink piping has grown on me and looks fun!


----------



## Shelby33

Red with rosegold HW MAM


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Amazing fix! It looks great!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I love it...so happy to have this one back in my collection!!
> I love what you did with your coral MAM/MAB...now HOBO!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yesterday...looking a little tired here.
> View attachment 5395235


Tired? You look great!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Red with rosegold HW MAM
> View attachment 5395778
> View attachment 5395779


nice!  I didn't know there were MABs with RG HW


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> nice!  I didn't know there were MABs with RG HW


There were! I know there were black bags as well.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> There were! I know there were black bags as well.


my black cupid has RG HW


----------



## Antonia

Black stonewash FDL that I had the handles replaced on.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Black stonewash FDL that I had the handles replaced on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395812
> View attachment 5395813


now you probably have too many black MABs 
keep me in mind if you need to rehome this or the black cat one


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Black stonewash FDL that I had the handles replaced on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395812
> View attachment 5395813



Those shoes!


----------



## JenJBS

Coral Nikki!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Those shoes!


Thank you...they're Zara!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> now you probably have too many black MABs
> keep me in mind if you need to rehome this or the black cat one


OMG I'll have 4 after the one from Thred Up shows up!  I have this, the black cat, the other SW with BW trim and blue zipper track (and paisley lining), so the new one is a surprise...not sure if it's SW and no clue what lining it will have.  It's kind of exciting in a way to see what it is!


----------



## Riezky

A couple from last week. The BW MAM was a great rainy day buddy


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5397253


The queen of the handbags!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5397253



So majestic


----------



## Sassy

Riezky said:


> A couple from last week. The BW MAM was a great rainy day buddy
> 
> View attachment 5397119
> 
> View attachment 5397122


Love the purple zipper track on the BW MAM!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5397253


bag and cat are magnificent
my DH used to work at the zoo and when he would walk in the morning he would visit one of these cats.  he would tap on the area near the cage and the cat would respond to him


----------



## sdkitty

grey Matinee today


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5399702


Hey did you take your wine Nikki strap off?  What does your Nikki bag look like now?  Did you try another shoulder strap on it?
I'm curious!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5399702


What do we have here? MA Hobo?


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5399702


I want


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> What do we have here? MA Hobo?


It is now!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Hey did you take your wine Nikki strap off?  What does your Nikki bag look like now?  Did you try another shoulder strap on it?
> I'm curious!!


That strap came from the Dream bag I had, which I sent to my mom, and she had the strap replaced (too short) and sent me back the strap. No Nikkis were harmed!


----------



## Shelby33

SW blue matinee


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> SW blue matinee
> View attachment 5400829
> View attachment 5400831


BEAUTIFUL!!!!  How does it compare in color to your grey mattie??  Can you do a side by side??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!  How does it compare in color to your grey mattie??  Can you do a side by side??


I will do a side by side, this is much darker than the grey.


----------



## samfalstaff

Wine Beloved at dinner


----------



## Shelby33

SW blue Mattie


----------



## JenJBS

Bryn hobo in dark cherry.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Bryn hobo in dark cherry.
> 
> View attachment 5401781


Love that color!!  Is that zipper along the side a big pocket or just decoration?


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Wine Beloved at dinner
> View attachment 5401208


I didn’t realize you got one. Hooray! I need to decide what to bring with me next month for vacation… likely this one is coming with.


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> I didn’t realize you got one. Hooray! I need to decide what to bring with me next month for vacation… likely this one is coming with.


Yes! And I like it in this smaller size.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Love that color!!  Is that zipper along the side a big pocket or just decoration?



Thank you!    Zipper on each side. They unzip to pockets, but not that big.


----------



## samfalstaff

More wine today


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> More wine today
> View attachment 5401933



Love the Mini B in Wine!


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> More wine today
> View attachment 5401933


Pretty! Is this the one from eBay last week?


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Love the Mini B in Wine!





Sassy said:


> Pretty! Is this the one from eBay last week?


Thanks! Yes, the one from ebay.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Bryn hobo in dark cherry.
> 
> View attachment 5401781


You know, that is so gorgeous I was staring at it for a few minutes!


----------



## Shelby33

SW blue Mattie yesterday
	

		
			
		

		
	



Smooshy wrinkled pockets!


----------



## LipglossedX

Light Grey Mini B… needs some love (and conditioner)


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Light Grey Mini B… needs some love (and conditioner)
> 
> View attachment 5403602


looks good to me


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> You know, that is so gorgeous I was staring at it for a few minutes!



Thank you, Shelby!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Light Grey Mini B… needs some love (and conditioner)
> 
> View attachment 5403602


Ooh, I like the silver HW.


----------



## Shelby33

I'm still using my matinee...


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Light Grey Mini B… needs some love (and conditioner)
> 
> View attachment 5403602


I love it, I love the tassels!


----------



## Antonia

Mattie from yesterday!


----------



## Blair333

Vacationing in Portsmouth and enjoying our favorite coffee spot with my RM Bucket Bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I'm still using my matinee...


I sort of miss my purple matinee. I had forgotten it had paisley lining.


----------



## samfalstaff

Blair333 said:


> Vacationing in Portsmouth and enjoying our favorite coffee spot with my RM Bucket Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404118


Cool bag! Leather looks nice and pebbly!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Mattie from yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404076
> View attachment 5404077


Matties look so beautiful!


----------



## Blair333

samfalstaff said:


> Cool bag! Leather looks nice and pebbly!



Thanks! It is super pebbly. I love very pebbled bags ☺️


----------



## sdkitty

Blair333 said:


> Thanks! It is super pebbly. I love very pebbled bags ☺


love your avatar


----------



## Blair333

sdkitty said:


> love your avatar


Aw thank you! That’s Dexter, one of our 3 kitties.


----------



## sdkitty

Blair333 said:


> Aw thank you! That’s Dexter, one of our 3 kitties.


love a black cat.....we've had two.  one was so sweet and docile.  the other was a pistol


----------



## Blair333

sdkitty said:


> love a black cat.....we've had two.  one was so sweet and docile.  the other was a pistol


Black cats are the best! 2 of our 3 are black. So sweet.


----------



## Blair333

sdkitty said:


> love a black cat.....we've had two.  one was so sweet and docile.  the other was a pistol


And your kitty is so adorable in your avatar! Awww ❤️


----------



## sdkitty

Blair333 said:


> And your kitty is so adorable in your avatar! Awww ❤


thanks....he's a character


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Nikki


----------



## samfalstaff

Teal Nikki


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Teal Nikki
> View attachment 5405418


This must be the distressed teal? It's the best.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Teal Nikki
> View attachment 5405418


It looks gorgeous!


----------



## sdkitty

Blair333 said:


> Black cats are the best! 2 of our 3 are black. So sweet.


when I was looking for a pair of young kitties to adopt, there was a woman who was fostering some black ones.  she was willing to drive 90 minute to bring them to meet us.  But DH felt it would be too much of a reminder of the black one we had who passed.  Same kitty who bit him and almost put him in the hospital but he was just being an animal and DH forgave him.


----------



## Shelby33

Have been using the SW blue Mattie up until today, now sage stamped MAB.
No picture because I have bronchitis and seriously how long is this friggin cough gonna last, 35, 40 more days? OK trying not to be so
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 much of a loser. Very quick pic.
Oh and I had a black cat, he liked to walk around and pretend he survived the apocalypse.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Have been using the SW blue Mattie up until today, now sage stamped MAB.
> No picture because I have bronchitis and seriously how long is this friggin cough gonna last, 35, 40 more days? OK trying not to be so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much of a loser. Very quick pic.
> Oh and I had a black cat, he liked to walk around and pretend he survived the apocalypse.
> View attachment 5405939


love kitty
hope you feel better soon


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> love kitty
> hope you feel better soon


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Have been using the SW blue Mattie up until today, now sage stamped MAB.
> No picture because I have bronchitis and seriously how long is this friggin cough gonna last, 35, 40 more days? OK trying not to be so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much of a loser. Very quick pic.
> Oh and I had a black cat, he liked to walk around and pretend he survived the apocalypse.
> View attachment 5405939


LOL @ the cat....hope you feel better!!!!!!!!!  Geesh!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> LOL @ the cat....hope you feel better!!!!!!!!!  Geesh!!


Thanks Antonia!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Have been using the SW blue Mattie up until today, now sage stamped MAB.
> No picture because I have bronchitis and seriously how long is this friggin cough gonna last, 35, 40 more days? OK trying not to be so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much of a loser. Very quick pic.
> Oh and I had a black cat, he liked to walk around and pretend he survived the apocalypse.
> View attachment 5405939


Hope you feel better. Lots of nasty colds floating around these days.


----------



## samfalstaff

Needed a crossbody today so took my blue MAM and added a strap.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Have been using the SW blue Mattie up until today, now sage stamped MAB.
> No picture because I have bronchitis and seriously how long is this friggin cough gonna last, 35, 40 more days? OK trying not to be so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much of a loser. Very quick pic.
> Oh and I had a black cat, he liked to walk around and pretend he survived the apocalypse.
> View attachment 5405939



Hope you feel better soon, Shelby.

My black kitty - Kipling.


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Hope you feel better soon, Shelby.
> 
> My black kitty - Kipling.
> View attachment 5406137



Aww Kipling is so cute!


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> Aww Kipling is so cute!



Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Needed a crossbody today so took my blue MAM and added a strap.
> View attachment 5406085
> View attachment 5406086


Nice leather on this one!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Hope you feel better soon, Shelby.
> 
> My black kitty - Kipling.
> View attachment 5406137


What a beautiful kitty!!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> What a beautiful kitty!!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> Needed a crossbody today so took my blue MAM and added a strap.
> View attachment 5406085
> View attachment 5406086


Oooh what color is this? It looks almost metallic in the first pic!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Hope you feel better. Lots of nasty colds floating around these days.


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Black Cat MAM


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Hope you feel better soon, Shelby.
> 
> My black kitty - Kipling.
> View attachment 5406137


Those eyes!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Black Cat MAM
> View attachment 5406432


OMG you changed this one too!! Love what you did!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Black Cat MAM
> View attachment 5406432



Good reminder that these bags were meant to be adjustable!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Black Cat MAM
> View attachment 5406432


Gorgeous! 



Shelby33 said:


> Those eyes!!!


Yeah. They get me every time.


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Hope you feel better soon, Shelby.
> 
> My black kitty - Kipling.
> View attachment 5406137


Kipling is gorgeous


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> Oooh what color is this? It looks almost metallic in the first pic!


Not sure of the official color. I'd call it a navy blue.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Hope you feel better soon, Shelby.
> 
> My black kitty - Kipling.
> View attachment 5406137


Adorable. Named after the author?


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> Kipling is gorgeous


Thank you!  



samfalstaff said:


> Adorable. Named after the author?



Thank you!  Yes!   I thought about Bagheera, but Kipling was much cuter; and still got The Jungle Book reference in.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG you changed this one too!! Love what you did!!


I just have so many MAMs, and I enjoy using the coral so much, so I did it to this one too. It's really slouchy (oh you already know that!)


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Yeah. They get me every time.


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Coral MAM


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Coral MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5407899



That color is divine!


----------



## JenJBS

Red Mini Nikki arrived!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Red Mini Nikki arrived!
> 
> View attachment 5407923


That's gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> That's gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> That color is divine!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Red Mini Nikki arrived!
> 
> View attachment 5407923


Wow it's gorgeous!!! It's not cranberry, what color is the lining? Red with sig HW was deep red or wine, I'll have to check if ruby had that HW. I LOVE my mini Nikkis!


----------



## Shelby33

Night w gold crackle MAM 


(I changed the zipper pulls)


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Wow it's gorgeous!!! It's not cranberry, what color is the lining? Red with sig HW was deep red or wine, I'll have to check if ruby had that HW. I LOVE my mini Nikkis!



Thank you!     Floral lining.


----------



## Antonia

Fringe Edie tonight....I don't use this bag as much as I'd like to,  but omg, I'm so obsessed with it!!


----------



## Shelby33

Black cat MAM


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Black cat MAM
> View attachment 5408974


beautiful and as usual, your staging is great


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> beautiful and as usual, your staging is great


Thank you, I just put it on the coffee table! I don't want to go outside because it's supposed to be 100 today, or something like that.


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> Black cat MAM
> View attachment 5408974


I was thinking I knew I had a bag with leather that felt just like the black cat leather, and remembered it was this one. 
So I switched, haven't used this in a while!


----------



## jennalovesbags

^ still lovely! I need more beloveds.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> ^ still lovely! I need more beloveds.


Thank you


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Fringe Edie tonight....I don't use this bag as much as I'd like to,  but omg, I'm so obsessed with it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408809
> View attachment 5408810


Great bag, KICK ASS OUTFIT


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Great bag, KICK ASS OUTFIT


Aww, that you @Shelby33 !!!


----------



## Shelby33

Fuchsia Beloved, did not go into production.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Fuchsia Beloved, did not go into production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409701


I don't think I could do pink but you made it look lovely.  was the chain strap an adaptation?


----------



## Shelby33

Thank you! Yes I traded out the strap.


----------



## Shelby33

Chocolate?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Chocolate?
> View attachment 5410439


I love what  you did to this one, Shelby!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Antonia

You need to be a handbag designer @Shelby33 !!! Seriously, it's your calling!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> You need to be a handbag designer @Shelby33 !!! Seriously, it's your calling!!!!


I thought my calling was Wizard of Light Bulb Moments?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I love what  you did to this one, Shelby!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh thank you, I'm always afraid people will think "how can she do that to OS RM" but I think it's worth it if it means it won't sit in the closet.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh thank you, I'm always afraid people will think "how can she do that to OS RM" but I think it's worth it if it means it won't sit in the closet.


100%!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Chocolate?
> View attachment 5410439


Yes, I am now craving chocolate! 




Antonia said:


> You need to be a handbag designer @Shelby33 !!! Seriously, it's your calling!!!!



Agreed!


----------



## JenJBS

This pretty!


----------



## Shelby33

SWB Matinee


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> SWB Matinee
> View attachment 5411180



Looks so pretty shining in the sun!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Looks so pretty shining in the sun!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Red w/ RG HW MAM 
I thought this was blood red, as I don't think there was anything about rose gold HW in the listing. But it's just "red". 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Brown leopard lining.
It leans towards pink.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Shelby33 said:


> SWB Matinee
> View attachment 5411180


this is making me want a matinee


----------



## Riezky

Shelby33 said:


> Red w/ RG HW MAM
> I thought this was blood red, as I don't think there was anything about rose gold HW in the listing. But it's just "red".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown leopard lining.
> It leans towards pink.


I had one of these for a bit, was surprised as well just how pink it was when I received it. It’s a beautiful summery color


----------



## Riezky

Camel(?) linear stud Nikki the other day


----------



## sdkitty

Riezky said:


> Camel(?) linear stud Nikki the other day
> View attachment 5413166


makes me almost wish I could do a Nikki


----------



## OhHelloDoll

It finally stopped raining after a weeknof misery, so I can take out my SW Tobacco MAM!


----------



## sdkitty

OhHelloDoll said:


> It finally stopped raining after a weeknof misery, so I can take out my SW Tobacco MAM!
> View attachment 5413724


very nice....we don't see SW tobacco often


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Thank you! I purchased it on Poshmark a few years ago in great condition. The seller told me it was from a special order batch RM did. I've really noticed a change in the shine and color of the leather over the years that has been quite interesting. 


sdkitty said:


> very nice....we don't see SW tobacco often


----------



## sdkitty

OhHelloDoll said:


> Thank you! I purchased it on Poshmark a few years ago in great condition. The seller told me it was from a special order batch RM did. I've really noticed a change in the shine and color of the leather over the years that has been quite interesting.


If the seller had all that background, I imagine you didn't get it cheap.  Beautiful bag.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

sdkitty said:


> If the seller had all that background, I imagine you didn't get it cheap.  Beautiful bag.


I think I paid $100? I'd have to look back but I don't think I've ever paid more than that for a preloved RM. Not cheap but what I thought reasonable!


----------



## samfalstaff

OhHelloDoll said:


> It finally stopped raining after a weeknof misery, so I can take out my SW Tobacco MAM!
> View attachment 5413724


Your SW tobacco MAM was one of the bags that first drew me to RM. I think I gasped when I first saw your photo of it!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

samfalstaff said:


> Your SW tobacco MAM was one of the bags that first drew me to RM. I think I gasped when I first saw your photo of it!


Thanks so much! I love brown leather and how it can turn and age in a unique way. This is my only RM I have with long finished tassels, my favorite feature on her bags. I wish they all had them!


----------



## Minkette

Bag of the day … 25$ find on Poshmark. Brown cross mark interior (not sure of name)


----------



## sdkitty

Minkette said:


> Bag of the day … 25$ find on Poshmark. Brown cross mark interior (not sure of name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414489


nice....I've been liking Posh too


----------



## samfalstaff

OhHelloDoll said:


> Thanks so much! I love brown leather and how it can turn and age in a unique way. This is my only RM I have with long finished tassels, my favorite feature on her bags. I wish they all had them!


Me too. Even the shorter finished tassels aren’t as nice-looking.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

samfalstaff said:


> Me too. Even the shorter finished tassels aren’t as nice-looking.


Right?! There's just something special about those loooooong ones!


----------



## Antonia

Glazed burgundy Nikki today,  and riding with hubby in the roadster yesterday.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Glazed burgundy Nikki today,  and riding with hubby in the roadster yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415755
> View attachment 5415756
> View attachment 5415757
> View attachment 5415758


a roadster, how fun


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Glazed burgundy Nikki today,  and riding with hubby in the roadster yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415755
> View attachment 5415756
> View attachment 5415757
> View attachment 5415758



Glazed Burgundy is so pretty!   and the roadster sounds fun!


----------



## Minkette

Regan - a chill bag for a day off from my clinic


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Glazed burgundy Nikki today,  and riding with hubby in the roadster yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415755
> View attachment 5415756
> View attachment 5415757
> View attachment 5415758



That color!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> That color!


Thanks...I know right??  It's my favorite Nikki!!


----------



## JenJBS

Wrong Thread.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Thanks...I know right??  It's my favorite Nikki!!



I can see why!


----------



## Minkette

Grass Green MAM - last group of bags with the special details like leather lined pockets.


----------



## JVSXOXO

I thought you all might appreciate my OOTD  I rarely dress up during the week since I work remotely but I’m meeting my husband and his parents for lunch today for my mother-in-law’s birthday.


----------



## Antonia

JVSXOXO said:


> I thought you all might appreciate my OOTD  I rarely dress up during the week since I work remotely but I’m meeting my husband and his parents for lunch today for my mother-in-law’s birthday.
> 
> View attachment 5416405


I love this whole look!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Glazed burgundy Nikki today,  and riding with hubby in the roadster yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415755
> View attachment 5415756
> View attachment 5415757
> View attachment 5415758


Beautiful bag! Fun car! I'd love to see a photo of the entire car!


----------



## samfalstaff

JVSXOXO said:


> I thought you all might appreciate my OOTD  I rarely dress up during the week since I work remotely but I’m meeting my husband and his parents for lunch today for my mother-in-law’s birthday.
> 
> View attachment 5416405


You look great!


----------



## samfalstaff

Minkette said:


> Bag of the day … 25$ find on Poshmark. Brown cross mark interior (not sure of name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414489


I have this same MAC. Mini MAC I believe. Leather is very nice and squishy.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Antonia said:


> I love this whole look!!!





samfalstaff said:


> You look great!



Thank you both so much!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful bag! Fun car! I'd love to see a photo of the entire car!


Thank you!!  I'll try and post one soon!!


----------



## Shelby33

Riezky said:


> I had one of these for a bit, was surprised as well just how pink it was when I received it. It’s a beautiful summery color


It is!!


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> It finally stopped raining after a weeknof misery, so I can take out my SW Tobacco MAM!
> View attachment 5413724


Such a beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> It finally stopped raining after a weeknof misery, so I can take out my SW Tobacco MAM!
> View attachment 5413724


Oh I remember when I first saw this bag, there was only me, you, and another girl here!


----------



## Shelby33

JVSXOXO said:


> I thought you all might appreciate my OOTD  I rarely dress up during the week since I work remotely but I’m meeting my husband and his parents for lunch today for my mother-in-law’s birthday.
> 
> View attachment 5416405


Oh you are gorgeous! 
Nice bag too!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## JVSXOXO

Shelby33 said:


> Oh you are gorgeous!
> Nice bag too!



You are too kind!


----------



## Shelby33

JVSXOXO said:


> You are too kind!


Now your supposed to tell me how gorgeous I am
But you do look beautiful. 
How do you like the bag?


----------



## JVSXOXO

Shelby33 said:


> Now your supposed to tell me how gorgeous I am
> But you do look beautiful.
> How do you like the bag?



You're a real gem! And with great taste in bags, to boot! 

Honestly it's a great bag. I use it most days because it's so carefree and comfortable to wear crossbody. But it also dresses up well and is comfortable to carry with the top handle too. For being a smaller bag, it really holds a lot - all of my essentials and then some. I think if it had gunmetal hardware then it would be absolutely perfect, because the painted black hardware is a little too delicate. I already had to fill in a scratch on the dog clip with sharpie, and I'm not particularly rough on my bags.


----------



## Shelby33

JVSXOXO said:


> You're a real gem! And with great taste in bags, to boot!
> 
> Honestly it's a great bag. I use it most days because it's so carefree and comfortable to wear crossbody. But it also dresses up well and is comfortable to carry with the top handle too. For being a smaller bag, it really holds a lot - all of my essentials and then some. I think if it had gunmetal hardware then it would be absolutely perfect, because the painted black hardware is a little too delicate. I already had to fill in a scratch on the dog clip with sharpie, and I'm not particularly rough on my bags.


Sounds like a great bag, I'm thinking about getting one myself actually. Looks great on you. 
I think at auto places they sell paint pens, at least I think that's where the guy I don't know got it and gave it to me then ran away. But it does work on the scratches and must last cuz it's still there.


----------



## Shelby33

Conditioned this with Griot's Garage Leather Rejuvinator and it really brought the color out. I'd only use this stuff on faded non glazed leather though. 
Also my grass is not that green.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Shelby33 said:


> Sounds like a great bag, I'm thinking about getting one myself actually. Looks great on you.
> I think at auto places they sell paint pens, at least I think that's where the guy I don't know got it and gave it to me then ran away. But it does work on the scratches and must last cuz it's still there.



Thank you! It really is a great bag and I've had to stop myself from buying it in a bunch of different colors that I don't actually need.  I never would have thought about a paint pen! Sounds like a fun story there.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I remember when I first saw this bag, there was only me, you, and another girl here!


That sounds about right!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5417074
> 
> Conditioned this with Griot's Garage Leather Rejuvinator and it really brought the color out. I'd only use this stuff on faded non glazed leather though.
> Also my grass is not that green.


It's a great color! Just like that really green grass


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5417074
> 
> Conditioned this with Griot's Garage Leather Rejuvinator and it really brought the color out. I'd only use this stuff on faded non glazed leather though.
> Also my grass is not that green.



That color is TDF!


----------



## JenJBS

Coral Nikki


----------



## Minkette

My Edie Shoulder for the day….


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Coral Nikki
> 
> View attachment 5417321


So beautiful... Every time I walk by my MAM I have to touch it..


----------



## Shelby33

Plum MAB
Got new handles, new HW that wasn't silver, (brass had rubbed off) and the flowers because it's a boring picture.


----------



## Shelby33

JVSXOXO said:


> Thank you! It really is a great bag and I've had to stop myself from buying it in a bunch of different colors that I don't actually need.  I never would have thought about a paint pen! Sounds like a fun story there.


I'm sure he ran away because of the look on my face. Some guy you don't know who gives you something is a little wtf. 
So, there's  nothing wrong with having the same bag in different colors. I think I have 13 Morning After Bags. And multiple Nikkis and MAMs. The styles work for me, although these bags are all preloved. No way could I have gotten them at 2007 prices.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> That color is TDF!


I know how much you love purple too!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Plum MAB
> Got new handles, new HW that wasn't silver, (brass had rubbed off) and the flowers because it's a boring picture.
> View attachment 5417869


This looks amazing!  Did you have those made for you?  You must be loving this bag because you've used it quite a lot lately!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> So beautiful... Every time I walk by my MAM I have to touch it..



Thank you!   

Totally understand that feeling. 

Your purple bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Totally understand that feeling.
> 
> Your purple bag is gorgeous!


Thank you! I had read about an OS purple but could never find a picture of it. Never saw it like we've seen emerald, royal, or the SW leathers, every now and then one pops up but never purple. So I was really happy to have found it!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> This looks amazing!  Did you have those made for you?  You must be loving this bag because you've used it quite a lot lately!!


No I had them from another RM, so took the old ones off and put those on. I really do love it, the leather is just like royal, but the pebbling is smaller and smoother. Really soft. But the HW before finished tassels was awful, it wasn't brass but luckily the rings can be opened and removed pretty easily.
 Before this I was using my SW Matinee A LOT!!!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Shelby33 said:


> I'm sure he ran away because of the look on my face. Some guy you don't know who gives you something is a little wtf.
> So, there's  nothing wrong with having the same bag in different colors. I think I have 13 Morning After Bags. And multiple Nikkis and MAMs. The styles work for me, although these bags are all preloved. No way could I have gotten them at 2007 prices.



A strange encounter all around. But whatever works!

I’ve bought multiples of my favorite bags in different colors in the past but I always found myself gravitating towards one over the other(s) so now I try to diversify a bit. I would like to get better about switching my bags more often though. I just feel like I’m in a hurry 98% of the time I leave the house so I just grab my Edie and go. The life of a working toddler mom!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I'm sure he ran away because of the look on my face. Some guy you don't know who gives you something is a little wtf.
> So, there's  nothing wrong with having the same bag in different colors. I think I have 13 Morning After Bags. And multiple Nikkis and MAMs. The styles work for me, although these bags are all preloved. No way could I have gotten them at 2007 prices.



I also have multiple colors of certain styles.     

4 Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC - black, purple, green, coral
3 Behno Mini-Ina's - orchid, avocado, mango
2 Behno Ina's - black, apricot
2 Maison Margiela Glam Slam camera bags - black, rainbow
2 Polene #10 - black, burgundy 
2 Bottega Veneta Nodini's - purple, rose gold
2 Marc Jacob Percy Q's - bronze, violet
2 Ted Baker heart bags - black, rose gold (don't use these much and may get rid of them)

I have two black Fount bucket bags - mini and regular size


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> I also have multiple colors of certain styles.
> 
> 4 Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC - black, purple, green, coral
> 3 Behno Mini-Ina's - orchid, avocado, mango
> 2 Behno Ina's - black, apricot
> 2 Maison Margiela Glam Slam camera bags - black, rainbow
> 2 Polene #10 - black, burgundy
> 2 Bottega Veneta Nodini's - purple, rose gold
> 2 Marc Jacob Percy Q's - bronze, violet
> 2 Ted Baker heart bags - black, rose gold (don't use these much and may get rid of them)
> 
> I have two black Fount bucket bags - mini and regular size


I'll have to check these out! I didn't mention my multiples ofLinea Pelle, MJ or Hayden Harnett!


----------



## Shelby33

JVSXOXO said:


> A strange encounter all around. But whatever works!
> 
> I’ve bought multiples of my favorite bags in different colors in the past but I always found myself gravitating towards one over the other(s) so now I try to diversify a bit. I would like to get better about switching my bags more often though. I just feel like I’m in a hurry 98% of the time I leave the house so I just grab my Edie and go. The life of a working toddler mom!


Oh I remember those days!! And now there is another toddler here, thank God he is easier than my two were! 
How old is your toddler?


----------



## JVSXOXO

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I remember those days!! And now there is another toddler here, thank God he is easier than my two were!
> How old is your toddler?



Mine will be 15 months this month.  What about the toddler in your life?


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I'll have to check these out! I didn't mention my multiples ofLinea Pelle, MJ or Hayden Harnett!



Your Linea Pellet and Hayden Garnett bags are great!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> No I had them from another RM, so took the old ones off and put those on. I really do love it, the leather is just like royal, but the pebbling is smaller and smoother. Really soft. But the HW before finished tassels was awful, it wasn't brass but luckily the rings can be opened and removed pretty easily.
> Before this I was using my SW Matinee A LOT!!!


you are beyond "handy"....very creative


----------



## Minkette

Mini Zip for Saturday out with my two year old!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> you are beyond "handy"....very creative


Thanks! 
Oh I meant to tell you-I found a great way to smush up my matinee with a weighted blanket, here it is being "trained" -


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Your Linea Pellet and Hayden Garnett bags are great!


Thank you Jen


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks!
> Oh I meant to tell you-I found a great way to smush up my matinee with a weighted blanket, here it is being "trained" -
> View attachment 5418478


so you push the ends and wrap the center?  I don't have a weighted blanket but could try with a regular blanket.  makes it more square?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> so you push the ends and wrap the center?  I don't have a weighted blanket but could try with a regular blanket.  makes it more square?


It just made it slouch more I guess? But other leathers are less forgiving and could crease, etc but the SW blue is fine and pretty broken in.


----------



## Shelby33

Red w/RG HW


----------



## Shelby33

JVSXOXO said:


> Mine will be 15 months this month.  What about the toddler in your life?


That would be my grandson, he's 3 & 1/2 and I still refer to him as "the baby". I just like to hear my daughter complain "OMG he's not a BABY!"


----------



## Shelby33

Minkette said:


> Mini Zip for Saturday out with my two year old!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418457


Love the color of this. 
Oh that makes 3 toddlers here now!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> That would be my grandson, he's 3 & 1/2 and I still refer to him as "the baby". I just like to hear my daughter complain "OMG he's not a BABY!"


Ha! I still called my 5-year-old the baby until he was old enough to correct me!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Shelby33 said:


> That would be my grandson, he's 3 & 1/2 and I still refer to him as "the baby". I just like to hear my daughter complain "OMG he's not a BABY!"



Aww! I feel like my son will always be my baby.  How’s 3 been so far? All my mom friends with older children scare me with the “threenager” phase stories they have. They say the terrible twos are nothing in comparison.

On an unrelated note, I wasn’t able to get the dusty rose color that I wanted for my pedicure and unintentionally matched my bag.


----------



## Antonia

JVSXOXO said:


> Aww! I feel like my son will always be my baby.  How’s 3 been so far? All my mom friends with older children scare me with the “threenager” phase stories they have. They say the terrible twos are nothing in comparison.
> 
> On an unrelated note, I wasn’t able to get the dusty rose color that I wanted for my pedicure and unintentionally matched my bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418724


Love it and those shoes are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Antonia said:


> Love it and those shoes are gorgeous!!!!



Aww thanks!  The shoes are Steve Madden. They really have a ton of cute sandals!


----------



## Antonia

JVSXOXO said:


> Aww thanks!  The shoes are Steve Madden. They really have a ton of cute sandals!


Oh yes!!  I have a pair of SM shoes that look exactly like the Valentino Roman Stud ankle strap pointy toe shoes.  They're a great dupe!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Ha! I still called my 5-year-old the baby until he was old enough to correct me!


Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5419130


beautiful....def looks green in this photo


----------



## Shelby33

JVSXOXO said:


> Aww! I feel like my son will always be my baby.  How’s 3 been so far? All my mom friends with older children scare me with the “threenager” phase stories they have. They say the terrible twos are nothing in comparison.
> 
> On an unrelated note, I wasn’t able to get the dusty rose color that I wanted for my pedicure and unintentionally matched my bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418724


So far the threes are good! A lot of redirecting and ignoring bad behavior that isn't a"Double D"(that's what the schools call dangerous or destructive). He's testing the boundaries but honestly it's not bad at all.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> beautiful....def looks green in this photo


Look how dark it is in the shade!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Shelby33 said:


> So far the threes are good! A lot of redirecting and ignoring bad behavior that isn't a"Double D"(that's what the schools call dangerous or destructive). He's testing the boundaries but honestly it's not bad at all.



Glad to hear that things are going well. Testing boundaries seems like something that won’t be letting up until much later in life, if I had to guess. And LOL at school calling them “Double D” behaviors. I think my husband will have a new favorite term if he ever hears that one.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Look how dark it is in the shade!
> View attachment 5419131


yes, my sage bag can look grey in dimmer light


----------



## Shelby33

JVSXOXO said:


> Aww! I feel like my son will always be my baby.  How’s 3 been so far? All my mom friends with older children scare me with the “threenager” phase stories they have. They say the terrible twos are nothing in comparison.
> 
> On an unrelated note, I wasn’t able to get the dusty rose color that I wanted for my pedicure and unintentionally matched my bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418724


I really like the color you got!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Shelby33 said:


> I really like the color you got!



Thank you! It’s a little dark but is growing on me.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5419130




So beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> So beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5419941



Fabulous pic! Love black and white photos!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Fabulous pic! Love black and white photos!


Me too! Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5419941


I meant to post a reply yesterday but this bad is so bad ass!  It's like a perfectly beat up motorcycle jacket!


----------



## Narnanz

My first RM...new to me Bailey Hobo.
Just need to condition and clean the lining.


----------



## Shelby33

￼￼￼8


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I meant to post a reply yesterday but this bad is so bad ass!  It's like a perfectly beat up motorcycle jacket!


Thanks Antonia!


----------



## samfalstaff

Narnanz said:


> My first RM...new to me Bailey Hobo.
> Just need to condition and clean the lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420759
> View attachment 5420760


Very nice! But I am distracted by that awesome sequined pillow!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> ￼￼￼8
> 
> View attachment 5420838
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420839


This is one hot bag!


----------



## Narnanz

samfalstaff said:


> Very nice! But I am distracted by that awesome sequined pillow!


Parden the accent.
No explanation necessary!


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> My first RM...new to me Bailey Hobo.
> Just need to condition and clean the lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420759
> View attachment 5420760


Congratulations on your first RM!   It's beautiful!  Love the style!






Shelby33 said:


> ￼￼￼8
> 
> View attachment 5420838
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420839



Extraordinary pics, Shelby!    What a showstopper of a bag!


----------



## Antonia

Narnanz said:


> Parden the accent.
> No explanation necessary!



Love that!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> ￼￼￼8
> 
> View attachment 5420838
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420839


I don't think there is another pink Beloved on earth is there?  I love it (and somehow it reminds me of a Botkier bag??)


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I don't think there is another pink Beloved on earth is there?  I love it (and somehow it reminds me of a Botkier bag??)


now that you mention it, it reminds me of a Kooba Meredith bag I had years ago


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> This is one hot bag!


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I don't think there is another pink Beloved on earth is there?  I love it (and somehow it reminds me of a Botkier bag??)


I know it was at a sample sale, but never went into production. It has the lining with the yellow stripes. So maybe there are a few more out there?


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your first RM!   It's beautiful!  Love the style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extraordinary pics, Shelby!    What a showstopper of a bag!


The pictures were actually my son's idea, this truck is his first love


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I don't think there is another pink Beloved on earth is there?  I love it (and somehow it reminds me of a Botkier bag??)


This one?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> This one?
> View attachment 5421165


Yes, I think it's this bag it reminds me of!!!  What was this one called?  I forgot!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yes, I think it's this bag it reminds me of!!!  What was this one called?  I forgot!


Venice Hobo!


----------



## Shelby33

Resort 07 MAB


----------



## Shelby33

Cognac MAM


----------



## Shelby33

SW blue MAM FLD for a steal!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> SW blue MAM FLD for a steal!
> View attachment 5421985


the one you just got?  and for a steal?  I won't ask how much but I think if you say it was a steal, I believe it


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> SW blue MAM FLD for a steal!
> View attachment 5421985


Looks great Shelby!!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> the one you just got?  and for a steal?  I won't ask how much but I think if you say it was a steal, I believe it


Got it today, 32.00!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Got it today, 32.00!


good job.  of course most people wouldn't have recognized it for what it was.  and in VG condition?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Looks great Shelby!!!


Thanks! I love it!!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> good job.  of course most people wouldn't have recognized it for what it was.  and in VG condition?


I think I saw it very shortly after it was put up.
It's in perfect condition.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> SW blue MAM FLD for a steal!
> View attachment 5421985



Gorgeous!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I think I saw it very shortly after it was put up.
> It's in perfect condition.


you're some shopper....where did you find it?


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> SW blue MAM FLD for a steal!
> View attachment 5421985



Beautiful bag, and pic!


----------



## Shelby33

SW blue kind of in the sun


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag, and pic!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> you're some shopper....where did you find it?


On Poshmark!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thanks!


----------



## Minkette

Shelby33 said:


> SW blue kind of in the sun
> View attachment 5422640



Love!


----------



## Shelby33

Minkette said:


> Love!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS




----------



## Shelby33

SW blue MAM


And this was right over my head.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> SW blue MAM
> View attachment 5429695
> 
> And this was right over my head.
> View attachment 5429696


YIKES!!!  Wasps??


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> YIKES!!!  Wasps??


I didn't recognize that...eww


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> YIKES!!!  Wasps??


The one I saw looked like a hornet, it was huge. They just took it down and now there's a lot of angry hornets/wasps flying around.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> The one I saw looked like a hornet, it was huge. They just took it down and now there's a lot of angry hornets/wasps flying around.


ooh...you had to call for exterminator?  I'm very afraid of spiders, wasps, etc.
Glad no one was injured


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> The one I saw looked like a hornet, it was huge. They just took it down and now there's a lot of angry hornets/wasps flying around.



Yikes! hopefully, they go away?


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Yikes! hopefully, they go away?


They went away when the guy destroyed the nest. It was right over the back door, and they were wasps and somewhat aggressive.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> ooh...you had to call for exterminator?  I'm very afraid of spiders, wasps, etc.
> Glad no one was injured


I called a guy in town and he did it for 20.00. The thing with wasps is they can repeatedly sting etc.
I don't like spiders either but I try to move them outside.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> YIKES!!!  Wasps??


Turned out they were!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I called a guy in town and he did it for 20.00. The thing with wasps is they can repeatedly sting etc.
> I don't like spiders either but I try to move them outside.


that's great
I don't think you could get anything done for that price where we live


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> that's great
> I don't think you could get anything done for that price where we live


Seems like everything here is 20.00.
And our Doctor makes house calls.
It's like the 60's.


----------



## Shelby33

SW blue MAM.
This leather is different from my other SW bags, it kind of sparkles?


----------



## samfalstaff

Teal Nikki


----------



## JenJBS

Purple Mini-MAC


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Purple Mini-MAC
> 
> View attachment 5431837


pretty...you are the purple queen


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> pretty...you are the purple queen



Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Purple Mini-MAC
> 
> View attachment 5431837


I love this color-it's cheery!!  I would love an Edie in this color!


----------



## Shelby33

Wine Nikki


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> I love this color-it's cheery!!  I would love an Edie in this color!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Wine Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432713
> View attachment 5432714



Gorgeous bag! And lovely pics! The bag color matches the flowers!


----------



## Shelby33

Marine MAB


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Marine MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433431


vibrant blue


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Marine MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433431



Marine MAB is a stunner!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Marine MAB is a stunner!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Antonia

Agree, that Marine is


----------



## Minkette

Reorganizing the collection! Shamefully, I have a RM Red Regan and MK Summer Blue jet set in the way. Who can pass up nearly new bags for 50$ or less  - someone needs to take my phone.


----------



## LipglossedX

Minkette said:


> Reorganizing the collection! Shamefully, I have a RM Red Regan and MK Summer Blue jet set in the way. Who can pass up nearly new bags for 50$ or less  - someone needs to take my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434865
> View attachment 5434866



Beautiful bag collection!!!


----------



## Antonia

Minkette said:


> Reorganizing the collection! Shamefully, I have a RM Red Regan and MK Summer Blue jet set in the way. Who can pass up nearly new bags for 50$ or less  - someone needs to take my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434865
> View attachment 5434866


Love the green MAM on the right...it's such a pretty green!! Nice collection!


----------



## JenJBS

Coral Mini-MAC.


----------



## Shelby33

Minkette said:


> Reorganizing the collection! Shamefully, I have a RM Red Regan and MK Summer Blue jet set in the way. Who can pass up nearly new bags for 50$ or less  - someone needs to take my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434865
> View attachment 5434866


You're not alone and that green RM is





Minkette said:


> Reorganizing the collection! Shamefully, I have a RM Red Regan and MK Summer Blue jet set in the way. Who can pass up nearly new bags for 50$ or less  - someone needs to take my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434865
> View attachment 5434866


I am messing up my reply here but just wanted to say you are not alone! And I love your green RM!


----------



## Shelby33

Coral MAM


----------



## Shelby33

SW blue MAM


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## JenJBS

Coral Nikki.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Well my Edie Crossbody arrived today but it’s not quite love. I do love the size of it, that is perfect! But I wasn’t sure how I’d feel about the combination shiny, distressed leather and I think it’s a little too much for me. I’m definitely going to sleep on it but my hunch is that she needs to go back.


----------



## JenJBS

JVSXOXO said:


> Well my Edie Crossbody arrived today but it’s not quite love. I do love the size of it, that is perfect! But I wasn’t sure how I’d feel about the combination shiny, distressed leather and I think it’s a little too much for me. I’m definitely going to sleep on it but my hunch is that she needs to go back.
> 
> View attachment 5446938



Good luck deciding.


----------



## JVSXOXO

JenJBS said:


> Good luck deciding.



Thank you! I think I fell in love with the price but probably should have known better.


----------



## Antonia

JVSXOXO said:


> Thank you! I think I fell in love with the price but probably should have known better.


Oh I'm sorry to hear that.  Yea, you want to be 100% sure you love the bag otherwise, you'll always have buyers remorse.  Good luck!  There are plenty of Edie's out there!!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Antonia said:


> Oh I'm sorry to hear that.  Yea, you want to be 100% sure you love the bag otherwise, you'll always have buyers remorse.  Good luck!  There are plenty of Edie's out there!!


You are so right! I just dropped it off at UPS because it’s too far off from my typical style. I do think I’d like it in the regular black leather but I don’t _need _that right now. So this whole experience is a great reminder to keep using and appreciating what I already have. Just moved back into my Malbec Edie for the weekend, which thankfully starts tomorrow for me.


----------



## Shelby33

JVSXOXO said:


> Well my Edie Crossbody arrived today but it’s not quite love. I do love the size of it, that is perfect! But I wasn’t sure how I’d feel about the combination shiny, distressed leather and I think it’s a little too much for me. I’m definitely going to sleep on it but my hunch is that she needs to go back.
> 
> View attachment 5446938


I love it! It would be great with jeans and a leather jacket or T shirt on weekends.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Shelby33 said:


> I love it! It would be great with jeans and a leather jacket or T shirt on weekends.


I’m afraid I’ve already sent it back. I do agree, it would be a great edgy, casual bag. But I think I’d be better off with the regular leather version of this bag for a bit more versatility.


----------



## Shelby33

Using these and SW blue past few days. Don't understand the new set up here yet.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Using these and SW blue past few days. Don't understand the new set up here yet.
> 
> View attachment 5538842
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538843
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538844



That black and silver purse is a show stopper! Wow!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> That black and silver purse is a show stopper! Wow!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

SW blue MAM


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> SW blue MAM
> 
> View attachment 5539217


I forgot to add this, the leather is so amazing


I can't believe I got this for 32.00!!!. I really think blue SW beats all the other SWs!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I forgot to add this, the leather is so amazing
> View attachment 5539232
> 
> I can't believe I got this for 32.00!!!. I really think blue SW beats all the other SWs!


you're the champ shopper


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I forgot to add this, the leather is so amazing
> View attachment 5539232
> 
> I can't believe I got this for 32.00!!!. I really think blue SW beats all the other SWs!


Like @sdkitty said, you're the champ shopper!!!  This is really nice Shelby!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Like @sdkitty said, you're the champ shopper!!!  This is really nice Shelby!!


At first I thought she said "chimp shopper" and then looked at it again and said to myself "oh chump shopper.... Wait a minute!" 
There is no limit to how slow my mind works in the morning. 
Thank you though, it really is beautiful leather and it doesn't look like it was used much at all, if ever. The leather on my SW blue Mattie is not like this.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> At first I thought she said "chimp shopper" and then looked at it again and said to myself "oh chump shopper.... Wait a minute!"
> There is no limit to how slow my mind works in the morning.
> Thank you though, it really is beautiful leather and it doesn't look like it was used much at all, if ever. The leather on my SW blue Mattie is not like this.


this one is more grainy?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> this one is more grainy?


Not that, it's smooth but has more dimension? I'll try to take a picture to compare them.


----------



## Shelby33

SW Espresso MAM today( in front of SW Chocolate MAB).


----------



## Esquared72

Mattie today


----------



## JenJBS

Mini-MAC.


----------



## Esquared72

Ebony Nikki


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Mini-MAC.
> 
> View attachment 5572185


pretty purple....you must have a dozen or more purple bags?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> pretty purple....you must have a dozen or more purple bags?


I'll be pretty disappointed if she doesn't have like 25 purple bags. I love purple! 
And green, and yellow, red, black, I want all the colors.


----------



## Shelby33

Esquared72 said:


> Ebony Nikki
> View attachment 5572455


Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> pretty purple....you must have a dozen or more purple bags?



Thank you!    Yeah...  And I love each of them.


----------



## Esquared72

Shelby33 said:


> Just gorgeous!!!


Thanks! She is pretty great, isn’t she?


----------



## Shelby33

Esquared72 said:


> Thanks! She is pretty great, isn’t she?


She is perfection!!


----------



## sdkitty

Esquared72 said:


> Ebony Nikki
> View attachment 5572455


I'm not one for hobo bags but that leather looks beautiful


----------



## Shelby33

Some kind of textured, soft brown w/FDL


----------



## Allthingsheart

I am not going anywhere because I have covid but I wanted to share my only RM bag. Its the RM Clark bag


----------



## JenJBS

Mini-MAC.


----------



## Antonia

Allthingsheart said:


> I am not going anywhere because I have covid but I wanted to share my only RM bag. Its the RM Clark bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577801


I hope you feel better!!   Nice bag, love the fringe!  I'm using my fringe Edie today.


----------



## Shelby33

Allthingsheart said:


> I am not going anywhere because I have covid but I wanted to share my only RM bag. Its the RM Clark bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577801


Feel  better soon!!


----------



## Shelby33

Wine


----------



## Shelby33

SW black MAB


----------



## JenJBS

This beauty!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> This beauty!
> 
> View attachment 5581222


Such a beautiful color!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Such a beautiful color!



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Black  Cat MAM
LOVE the leather on this!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Black  Cat MAM
> LOVE the leather on this!!
> 
> View attachment 5582634
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582635



Georgous!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Black  Cat MAM
> LOVE the leather on this!!
> 
> View attachment 5582634
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582635



Beautiful and I like how it looks with the one strap!


----------



## Shelby33

I don't know the color, looks like distressed caramel which I just made up.


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> I don't know the color, looks like distressed caramel which I just made up.
> 
> View attachment 5583268
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583269


Looks like metallic honey!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Looks like metallic honey!


I thought maybe too, but I think that color had antiqued silver HW that was pretty dark... Almost like gunmetal. 
All of the pockets are trimmed in leather too, I was worried about that.


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> I thought maybe too, but I think that color had antiqued silver HW that was pretty dark... Almost like gunmetal.
> All of the pockets are trimmed in leather too, I was worried about that.


Ahh you're right! Good call on the hardware.


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Ahh you're right! Good call on the hardware.


I only know because I think someone here had one the other day


----------



## Shelby33

Sage stamped MAB


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> I only know because I think someone here had one the other day


Here is mine....


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Sage stamped MAB
> 
> View attachment 5584074


So beautiful


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Here is mine....
> 
> View attachment 5584142


Beautiful!! The leather does look exactly like mine!


----------



## Shelby33

Cupid again


----------



## cleo07

Mint MAM


----------



## Antonia

cleo07 said:


> Mint MAM
> 
> View attachment 5586173


So pretty!  I love the bag charm....did it come with the bag from the previous seller or did you add it on?  It's a nice contrast!


----------



## cleo07

Thanks! I borrowed it from my RM hot pink mini Suki. Just lucky they are the same hardware so I thought it would be cute for summer


----------



## LipglossedX

Very overcast here today but special Royal? MAM arrived yesterday from the wonderful @Shelby33


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Very overcast here today but special Royal? MAM arrived yesterday from the wonderful @Shelby33
> 
> View attachment 5586563


Gorgeous!  I don't remember her buying this one?  But then again she has sooooo many bags!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Black  Cat MAM
> LOVE the leather on this!!
> 
> View attachment 5582634
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582635


that _*is*_ nice


----------



## JenJBS

Coral Nikki!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Coral Nikki!
> View attachment 5586681


This color just makes me happy!


----------



## Shelby33

Marine MAB


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Here is mine....
> 
> View attachment 5584142


Beautiful leather!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Gorgeous!  I don't remember her buying this one?  But then again she has sooooo many bags!


I only have like 5 or 6 bags! (that I can see from my bed).


----------



## Shelby33

Changed to this cranberry Nikki


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Changed to this cranberry Nikki
> 
> View attachment 5587472


Beautiful! It almost looks like wine in this pic. How different is cranberry from wine you think?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Changed to this cranberry Nikki
> 
> View attachment 5587472


Still my fav!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> This color just makes me happy!



Thank you!     Same! 

The pic of your blue bag is great!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Still my fav!


I love it more than wine!!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Beautiful! It almost looks like wine in this pic. How different is cranberry from wine you think?


Cranberry has more pink and is very smooth but also porous. Oh and the leather is thinner than the wine.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Changed to this cranberry Nikki
> 
> View attachment 5587472



I love this bag!


----------



## JenJBS

This Pretty!


----------



## Shelby33

It's not Fall yet but I couldn't wait


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> It's not Fall yet but I couldn't wait
> 
> View attachment 5591927


Gorgeous fall pic!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> It's not Fall yet but I couldn't wait
> 
> View attachment 5591927


What color is this? Beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> What color is this? Beautiful!


Glazed espresso!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Glazed espresso!


She looks so red for GE!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> She looks so red for GE!


Doesn't it? It looks more red in the sun but inside looks like dark brown.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> I love this bag!


Do you have one?


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Do you have one?



Sadly, no. A red mini-Nikki, but not cranberry.


----------



## Shelby33

Evergreen resort 2007 outside and inside.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Evergreen resort 2007 outside and inside.
> 
> View attachment 5593273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593274


looks like two different bags....beautiful


----------



## Antonia

Berry MAB


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Berry MAB
> 
> View attachment 5596561



Such a gorgeous, rich color!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Such a gorgeous, rich color!


Thank you @JenJBS


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> SW Espresso MAM today( in front of SW Chocolate MAB).
> 
> View attachment 5571802



This makes me crave some chocolate..


----------



## JenJBS

Couldn't let summer end without carrying this Pretty again.


----------



## cleo07

Tried out my new studded Devote to haul the kid’s activity books to dinner.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Finally carried this beauty to a concert last week. Didn’t get any good mod shots while I was out but it’s just the right size for a night out!


----------



## Shelby33

cleo07 said:


> Tried out my new studded Devote to haul the kid’s activity books to dinner.
> 
> View attachment 5604159


I was watching a Devote like this on PM!! 
Love it!


----------



## Shelby33

This week


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Couldn't let summer end without carrying this Pretty again.
> View attachment 5600638


You can absolutely use this in Fall too!


----------



## JenJBS




----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> View attachment 5609287


pretty....great contrast with the pumpkins


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> pretty....great contrast with the pumpkins



Thank you!


----------



## Naminé

Gray Mattie.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> View attachment 5609287


Gorgeous picture!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Pebbled MAM


----------



## cleo07

My new to me large MAC with cheetah linking. Sooo soft. I love this to grab and go for errands.


----------



## tflowers921

My first Mini Mac, using it for vacation and loving it


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB MAB


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> View attachment 5613229
> View attachment 5613230
> View attachment 5613231
> 
> 
> SWB MAB



Beautiful!   Is this one new?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful!   Is this one new?


Thank you! No, I’ve had this one for awhile but I did find it nwt though. Best part was I didn’t even know it was SW when I purchased it. I love this bag!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you! No, I’ve had this one for awhile but I did find it nwt though. Best part was I didn’t even know it was SW when I purchased it. I love this bag!!



Looks really nice! Gotta love SW


----------



## Shelby33

cleo07 said:


> My new to me large MAC with cheetah linking. Sooo soft. I love this to grab and go for errands.
> 
> View attachment 5611933
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611934
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611935


I LOVE this color!!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> View attachment 5613229
> View attachment 5613230
> View attachment 5613231
> 
> 
> SWB MAB


Carrie, so happy to know you've kept this bag!


----------



## Sassy

Wine MAB. Sort of matches GGB in the background. Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> Wine MAB. Sort of matches GGB in the background. Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5613558


LOVE!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Bryn hobo in dark cherry.


----------



## laurenrr

Sassy said:


> Wine MAB. Sort of matches GGB in the background. Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5613558


You have inspired me to wear mine tomorrow


----------



## Shelby33

Navy mini Nikki 
Looks a bit washed out in the sun.


----------



## laurenrr

My gradient wine mab


----------



## cleo07

Excited to try out my new swing bag! Missing tassels but in great condition for the $10 I paid!


----------



## sdkitty

cleo07 said:


> Excited to try out my new swing bag! Missing tassels but in great condition for the $10 I paid!
> 
> View attachment 5615061


a steal...congrats


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> My gradient wine mab
> 
> View attachment 5615013


This is just beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

cleo07 said:


> Excited to try out my new swing bag! Missing tassels but in great condition for the $10 I paid!
> 
> View attachment 5615061


Wow gorgeous and really great deal!!


----------



## Sassy

laurenrr said:


> My gradient wine mab
> 
> View attachment 5615013


Love the long tassel in yours!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB MAB


----------



## Shelby33

Midnight /pewter MAM


----------



## lightwave

^^ Oooh that's the one with the two leathers, love that!!!


----------



## Shelby33

lightwave said:


> ^^ Oooh that's the one with the two leathers, love that!!!


Yes, it's the third black/pewter I've bought!


----------



## sdkitty

inspired by @Jeepgurl76 to take out my black MAB; mine isn't SW but anyway...


----------



## jennalovesbags

cleo07 said:


> Excited to try out my new swing bag! Missing tassels but in great condition for the $10 I paid!
> 
> View attachment 5615061


I don't believe the swings had tassels?


----------



## cleo07

jennalovesbags said:


> I don't believe the swings had tassels?


Usually the side zippers do. There are some of the same style on PM still w/ tassels. But I think the bag is already pretty busy w/ the studs.


----------



## Naminé

Preowned Micro Regan! Unfortunately the strap loops are busted so I may try buying an alternate strap and attach it to the handle rings. I still like it. And for $20 I really can't complain.


----------



## sdkitty

Naminé said:


> Preowned Micro Regan! Unfortunately the strap loops are busted so I may try buying an alternate strap and attach it to the handle rings. I still like it. And for $20 I really can't complain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616192


yes, flaws are more acceptable at a price like that....not sure what you're saying....it has a long strap that isn't attached?


----------



## Naminé

sdkitty said:


> yes, flaws are more acceptable at a price like that....not sure what you're saying....it has a long strap that isn't attached?


The leather loops are ripped off of the bag and the seller lost the strap.


----------



## sdkitty

Naminé said:


> The leather loops are ripped off of the bag and the seller lost the strap.


you still have the handles though


----------



## Naminé

sdkitty said:


> you still have the handles though


I know, but I like to have the option to wear crossbody, too. I bought a cheap chain strap from Amazon just to see how it works.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB MAB


----------



## sdkitty

cupid


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> cupid
> 
> View attachment 5617583



Lovely color!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Mattie


----------



## Shelby33

PP Mini Nikki


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> PP Mini Nikki
> 
> View attachment 5618671


That color!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BBW MAB


----------



## Shelby33

RBBW


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> BBW MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619383
> View attachment 5619384


Beautiful two-tone bag!     Love those colors together.


----------



## Shelby33

Sage MAB


----------



## samfalstaff

Been meaning to post this for weeks. GA Elisha with a lovely HH charm


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Elephant Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Elephant Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620749
> View attachment 5620750


Looks great on you!  Why do I always love the Nikki bag on everyone else but on me....not so much??  Is that strange?  I only have one Nikki left....my glazed burgundy with B&W floral lining.  I will not ever sell it!!  I do use it every now and then!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Elephant Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620749
> View attachment 5620750





Jeepgurl76 said:


> Elephant Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620749
> View attachment 5620750


looks great on you but would be too much of a big hole for me


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Elephant Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620749
> View attachment 5620750


Beautiful bag!     Love your outfit!


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> Looks great on you!  Why do I always love the Nikki bag on everyone else but on me....not so much??  Is that strange?  I only have one Nikki left....my glazed burgundy with B&W floral lining.  I will not ever sell it!!  I do use it every now and then!


Same here! I like the boho chic vibe on everyone else but it’s not practical for me since it’s such a black hole. I had one in almond back in the day but sold it. The mini Nikki’s are a lot more manageable!!


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> Same here! I like the boho chic vibe on everyone else but it’s not practical for me since it’s such a black hole. I had one in almond back in the day but sold it. The mini Nikki’s are a lot more manageable!!


mini Nikki still a hole but not as big of a hole?


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> Same here! I like the boho chic vibe on everyone else but it’s not practical for me since it’s such a black hole. I had one in almond back in the day but sold it. The mini Nikki’s are a lot more manageable!!


@Shelby33 says the same thing!!  Strangely,  I find the mini Nikki too small.    So, I love the larger size but yes, it's a big black hole-lol!  Some of us use small zipped pouches to make things easier to find.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Looks great on you!  Why do I always love the Nikki bag on everyone else but on me....not so much??  Is that strange?  I only have one Nikki left....my glazed burgundy with B&W floral lining.  I will not ever sell it!!  I do use it every now and then!


Thank you! I don’t think it’s strange to think that way at all! I felt that way about certain bags. I do think the Nikki looks great on you though!! I love the Nikki bag but also have negative feelings about it due to the lack of organization in the bag. I feel like it really lacks pockets and larger ones lol. The pockets and the zip pocket are not that big. Unless you carry your stuff in pouches to me it’s hard to find stuff in the bag especially If you carry a medium to a large amount of stuff.


----------



## Sassy

sdkitty said:


> mini Nikki still a hole but not as big of a hole?


Def not as big. It is very manageable, less capacity than MAM I think. It’s actually a great size!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Def not as big. It is very manageable, less capacity than MAM I think. It’s actually a great size!


It is for me too! 
Has anyone tried a bag organizer in their full sized Nikkis?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> It is for me too!
> Has anyone tried a bag organizer in their full sized Nikkis?


I’ll see if I can find my pics. I tried one and I liked all the pockets but I didn’t like how it made the bag look. I like my Nikki bags slouchy.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Elephant Nikki today!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Elephant Nikki today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621717


I love your jeans!!!!


----------



## laurenrr

My only Edie


----------



## Sassy

Shopping with my handy 3-zip rocker in black w/GHW!


----------



## laurenrr

Sassy said:


> Shopping with my handy 3-zip rocker in black w/GHW!
> 
> View attachment 5622067


Always wanted one of these-love it


----------



## Sassy

laurenrr said:


> Always wanted one of these-love it


I recommend! It’s the perfect little crossbody for running around!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I’ll see if I can find my pics. I tried one and I liked all the pockets but I didn’t like how it made the bag look. I like my Nikki bags slouchy.


I had one that was nylon, actually it was pretty flimsy and my stuff just spilled out of it. 
I just put my wallet in the middle and a pouch on either side which works for me.


----------



## Shelby33

Been using this since I got it on Friday, Carrie it looked brand new! I love it!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Been using this since I got it on Friday, Carrie it looked brand new! I love it!
> 
> View attachment 5624571


Happy to hear you love it! Looks better with you. You always make the bags look so amazing when photographing them


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Happy to hear you love it! Looks better with you. You always make the bags look so amazing when photographing them


Oh I did use the flash because it's not bright enough in here! But I've been smooshing it every hour of course!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Been using this since I got it on Friday, Carrie it looked brand new! I love it!
> 
> View attachment 5624571


GORGEOUS!!!!  Silver or brass HW??


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Been using this since I got it on Friday, Carrie it looked brand new! I love it!
> 
> View attachment 5624571


beautiful...is this SW?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> beautiful...is this SW?


Yes, it’s SW.


----------



## Antonia

SW blue Nikki


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> SW blue Nikki
> 
> View attachment 5626495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626496


you're rockin that large Nikki....I think you're taller than I am - I'm 5'4 but I'll carry large bags anyway


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> you're rockin that large Nikki....I think you're taller than I am - I'm 5'4 but I'll carry large bags anyway


Thanks!!  I'm only 1 inch taller than you!


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> SW blue Nikki
> 
> View attachment 5626495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626496


Looks great on you! Is this new?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> SW blue Nikki
> 
> View attachment 5626495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626496


OMG Congratulations!!!!! You look great!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!  Silver or brass HW??


Silver!!


----------



## Shelby33

SW Matinee


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> OMG Congratulations!!!!! You look great!!


Thank you @Shelby33


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> Looks great on you! Is this new?


Yes, thank you @Sassy


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> SW Matinee
> 
> View attachment 5626713



This pic is extraordinary! Stunning!     The lighting is perfection!


----------



## JenJBS

Bryn in Dark Cherry


----------



## laurenrr

Antonia said:


> SW blue Nikki
> 
> View attachment 5626495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626496


You always look so nice and put together. Do you ever have an "off" day?


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Been using this since I got it on Friday, Carrie it looked brand new! I love it!
> 
> View attachment 5624571


This picture is so good. Just took mine out to admire it lol


----------



## laurenrr

JenJBS said:


> Bryn in Dark Cherry
> 
> View attachment 5626972


Gorgeous color


----------



## JenJBS

laurenrr said:


> Gorgeous color


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> This picture is so good. Just took mine out to admire it lol


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> This pic is extraordinary! Stunning!     The lighting is perfection!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> You always look so nice and put together. Do you ever have an "off" day?


Nope she doesn't.


----------



## Shelby33

Matinee


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! Yes, the one from ebay.


so you're still buying on ebay...most of my recent purchases have been on Poshmark or Tradesy


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Elephant Nikki


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Elephant Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629043


this is one of the two you just got?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> this is one of the two you just got?


Yes, it’s the newer one. I sold the other one already. I really like this one though even though it’s not broken in yet. It’s really soft and slouchy.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes, it’s the newer one. I sold the other one already. I really like this one though even though it’s not broken in yet. It’s really soft and slouchy.


wow, fast sale?
my stuff never seems to sell fast...but the most recent one sold at FP - no offer - to a PF member.  that was pleasant


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Oh no I’m so sorry to hear that! This is my listing. https://posh.mk/JQGHJR2y1tb

I try my best to have good presentation of any item I sell but even in some cases some things never sell.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Oh no I’m so sorry to hear that! This is my listing. https://posh.mk/JQGHJR2y1tb
> 
> I try my best to have good presentation of any item I sell but even in some cases some things never sell.


good for you.  sold for a good price.  I'm always selling cheap but that's why I try to buy cheap 
If I sell for what I paid, I lose some money on the commission and shipping but that's life


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes, it’s the newer one. I sold the other one already. I really like this one though even though it’s not broken in yet. It’s really soft and slouchy.


Oh good, you made the right decision.  The other one was a little beat up-this one looks perfect!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Antonia

My chocolate Nikki arrived today!   The leather is stiff, just like I suspected BUT, I really love it!   It's like new!!   Also, there's something about the chocolate brown leather with the blue and white stripe lining that appeals to me.   Without further ado....


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> My chocolate Nikki arrived today!   The leather is stiff, just like I suspected BUT, I really love it!   It's like new!!   Also, there's something about the chocolate brown leather with the blue and white stripe lining that appeals to me.   Without further ado....
> 
> View attachment 5629540
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629541
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629542
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629543
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629544
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629545
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629546
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629547


so "new" as in never worn but several years old?  good score.....looks great on you


----------



## Antonia

Close up of leather... has a glazed finish.   Does anyone know the official color?


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Elephant Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629043



That leather looks incredible!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> My chocolate Nikki arrived today!   The leather is stiff, just like I suspected BUT, I really love it!   It's like new!!   Also, there's something about the chocolate brown leather with the blue and white stripe lining that appeals to me.   Without further ado....
> 
> View attachment 5629540
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629541
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629542
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629543
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629544
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629545
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629546
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629547


This color Nikki looks great on you!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This color Nikki looks great on you!


Thanks Carrie!!


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> My chocolate Nikki arrived today!   The leather is stiff, just like I suspected BUT, I really love it!   It's like new!!   Also, there's something about the chocolate brown leather with the blue and white stripe lining that appeals to me.   Without further ado....
> 
> View attachment 5629540
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629541
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629542
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629543
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629544
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629545
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629546
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629547


Perfect color for fall! Congrats!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Close up of leather... has a glazed finish.   Does anyone know the official color?
> 
> View attachment 5629548


I have a chocolate from that era, will get a picture for you.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Close up of leather... has a glazed finish.   Does anyone know the official color?
> 
> View attachment 5629548


Here are 2 pictures, they show a reddish undertone that is not there though. It's a definite brown, does not seem glazed though.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Here are 2 pictures, they show a reddish undertone that is not there though. It's a definite brown, does not seem glazed though.
> 
> View attachment 5631861
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631862


Mine looks totally different in texture...but very similar in color.  Mine definitely has a glaze to it...took it out in the rain today, no issues!!


----------



## JenJBS

This beauty!


----------



## Shelby33

BBW MAB


----------



## coachlover90

Jumbo Love! Perfect size.


----------



## laurenrr

Spooky season


----------



## Shelby33

Mini Nikki.... It has such a different texture than my other wines, I am wondering if it is deep red? 
My camera can't seem to get the deepness of the color.


----------



## Shelby33

Plum MAB


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Mini Nikki.... It has such a different texture than my other wines, I am wondering if it is deep red?
> My camera can't seem to get the deepness of the color.
> 
> View attachment 5633732


Looks so similar to the deep red Beau i had


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Plum MAB
> 
> View attachment 5634280


Oooh i forgot about this one, what a beautiful shade


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Looks so similar to the deep red Beau i had


I did remember that deep red had sig HW, but then there were sample bags like evergreen without resort HW, so who knows. 
Was deep red the same as Bomar's deep red?


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Oooh i forgot about this one, what a beautiful shade


I forgot about it too!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> I did remember that deep red had sig HW, but then there were sample bags like evergreen without resort HW, so who knows.
> Was deep red the same as Bomar's deep red?


oohh hmmm, i dont know! i forgot about bomar's deep red too lol


----------



## coachlover90

Bucket bag! Great color for fall


----------



## JenJBS

coachlover90 said:


> Bucket bag! Great color for fall
> 
> View attachment 5634330


Love this style!


----------



## Shelby33

Dark grey MAM


----------



## Shelby33

I got this for 30, so won't complain about marks that were not disclosed, but I had to put new handles on, of course I don't have any GA handles except for the ones on my MAB, so decided to match the flaps instead, and just carry it backwards.
I messed up my camera settings so may be a bit off.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I got this for 30, so won't complain about marks that were not disclosed, but I had to put new handles on, of course I don't have any GA handles except for the ones on my MAB, so decided to match the flaps instead, and just carry it backwards.
> I messed up my camera settings so may be a bit off.
> 
> View attachment 5639127
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639128


Gorgeous!!  No before shots??  Is it Paisley lining??


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I got this for 30, so won't complain about marks that were not disclosed, but I had to put new handles on, of course I don't have any GA handles except for the ones on my MAB, so decided to match the flaps instead, and just carry it backwards.
> I messed up my camera settings so may be a bit off.
> 
> View attachment 5639127
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639128


great job....you apparently have a lot of "spare parts"


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Gorgeous!!  No before shots??  Is it Paisley lining??


B/W floral lining, here are pictures of the handles and some of the front of the bag. The camera makes the marks look not as bad as they are. 
I cleaned the suede with alcohol and a toothbrush. 
The GA MAB has the same lining.


----------



## JenJBS

This beauty today!


----------



## Shelby33

Wine mini Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

Cranberry Nikki


----------



## JenJBS

Both those pics are gorgeous! 
The wine against the light grey    
And the cranberry is a such a perfect red!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I got this for 30, so won't complain about marks that were not disclosed, but I had to put new handles on, of course I don't have any GA handles except for the ones on my MAB, so decided to match the flaps instead, and just carry it backwards.
> I messed up my camera settings so may be a bit off.
> 
> View attachment 5639127
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639128


Had to comment about this...a glazed almond matinee!! I thought they were a myth. I like that little charm too!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Had to comment about this...a glazed almond matinee!! I thought they were a myth. I like that little charm too!


Thank you!!


JenJBS said:


> Both those pics are gorgeous!
> The wine against the light grey
> And the cranberry is a such a perfect red!


Thank you Jen!!


----------



## Shelby33

This is SW blue but as you can see my camera is whack, all of the sudden everything has this weird tint to it how do I fix that?


----------



## Shelby33

This bag is really special to me. From a great friend  
BBW  MAM with silver HW and purple zipper track.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> This bag is really special to me. From a great friend
> BBW  MAM with silver HW and purple zipper track.
> 
> View attachment 5643810



Beautiful bag, and a perfect fall pic!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag, and a perfect fall pic!


Thank you!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Cream Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Cream Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645546
> View attachment 5645547
> View attachment 5645548
> View attachment 5645549


OMG you look adorable and I love your Nikki!!! Congrats my friend!!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Cream Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645546
> View attachment 5645547
> View attachment 5645548
> View attachment 5645549


lovely autumn pics


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Cream Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645546
> View attachment 5645547
> View attachment 5645548
> View attachment 5645549



Beautiful outfit, bag and photos!


----------



## JenJBS

Beautiful autumn pics! Love the bag and outfit!


----------



## JenJBS

Dark Cherry Bryn hobo bag.


----------



## laurenrr

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Cream Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645546
> View attachment 5645547
> View attachment 5645548
> View attachment 5645549


You look beautiful and happy! The bags pretty nice too


----------



## Shelby33

Some kind of brown Nikki


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Some kind of brown Nikki
> 
> View attachment 5646861


with studs


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> with studs


Yes! I think I figured out it is a cocoa linear stud Nikki. The leather is amaaaazing, so glad I took a chance!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Cream Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645546
> View attachment 5645547
> View attachment 5645548
> View attachment 5645549


I love the whole everything!


----------



## sdkitty

Cupid today


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> Cupid today
> 
> View attachment 5651540


Pretty! Is that rose gold hardware?


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Pretty! Is that rose gold hardware?


Yes


----------



## JenJBS




----------



## Shelby33

Even though I have not posted them, I did take pictures! I think the peacock is almost or may be my favorite color!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Even though I have not posted them, I did take pictures! I think the peacock is almost or may be my favorite color!
> 
> View attachment 5655327
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655328
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655329
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655330
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655331
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655333


Beautiful collection @Shelby33 !!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Even though I have not posted them, I did take pictures! I think the peacock is almost or may be my favorite color!
> 
> View attachment 5655327
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655328
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655329
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655330
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655331
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655333



They are all beautiful! 

The first pearlescent one is my favorite - how does it not stain, being so light? The peacock color is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> They are all beautiful!
> 
> The first pearlescent one is my favorite - how does it not stain, being so light? The peacock color is gorgeous!!!


It does not stain, I had it out in a downpour and it was fine! I guess it's the finish? I think the color is rosegold. Silver HW and the best part - paisley lining!
I love the peacock, it has a sparkle to the leather, really pretty.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Beautiful collection @Shelby33 !!!


Thanks Antonia!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> Cupid today
> 
> View attachment 5651540


Such a pretty and functional bag, I need another one for winter!


----------



## Shelby33

SWB MAM


----------



## Shelby33

The bag is not as bright as it looks. Idk what's up with my camera.. But it's a beautiful blue.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> The bag is not as bright as it looks. Idk what's up with my camera.. But it's a beautiful blue.
> 
> View attachment 5656694


pretty color - almost navy but more vibrant


----------



## IntheOcean

Shelby33 said:


> The bag is not as bright as it looks. Idk what's up with my camera.. But it's a beautiful blue.
> 
> View attachment 5656694


Beautiful RM, love the studded belts and how slouchy it is


----------



## Shelby33

IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful RM, love the studded belts and how slouchy it is


Thank you! I put the studs on, can't live without them lol.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> pretty color - almost navy but more vibrant


I wish I knew the official color! It has black and white striped lining. I was thinking maybe lapis?


sdkitty said:


> pretty color - almost navy but more vibrant


----------



## JenJBS

The Child of the 80's in me loves the neon piping!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> The Child of the 80's in me loves the neon piping!
> 
> View attachment 5658210


I'm a child of the 80s but I don't even remember neon! Loooove this bag!


----------



## Shelby33

I read that the peacock leather fades, so I used this Scotchgard on it, we'll see if it helps! Didn't change the look or feel of the leather.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I'm a child of the 80s but I don't even remember neon! Loooove this bag!



It was your bag like this that got me looking at RM!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> It was your bag like this that got me looking at RM!


I had no idea!


----------



## cleo07

Visiting parents for Turkey day and loving my new Nikki. This is my first one and I’m in love, it’s so smooshy! I’m a sucker for a winter white. Anyone know the actual color name?


----------



## Antonia

cleo07 said:


> Visiting parents for Turkey day and loving my new Nikki. This is my first one and I’m in love, it’s so smooshy! I’m a sucker for a winter white. Anyone know the actual color name?
> 
> View attachment 5658413
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658414
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658416


Beautiful, congrats!!!


----------



## Shelby33

cleo07 said:


> Visiting parents for Turkey day and loving my new Nikki. This is my first one and I’m in love, it’s so smooshy! I’m a sucker for a winter white. Anyone know the actual color name?
> 
> View attachment 5658413
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658414
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658416


I think the name was just "white" but I can check. It's beautiful!


----------



## cleo07

Shelby33 said:


> I think the name was just "white" but I can check. It's beautiful!


Thank you! I was worried it would be stained but it is in great shape. (I stain guarded it right away!)


----------



## Shelby33

GA Matinee 
Ignore the red tint I can't fix on this camera.


----------



## Shelby33

cleo07 said:


> Visiting parents for Turkey day and loving my new Nikki. This is my first one and I’m in love, it’s so smooshy! I’m a sucker for a winter white. Anyone know the actual color name?
> 
> View attachment 5658413
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658414
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658416


Just looking again, the leather looks so pillowy! 
I want to sleep on it! 
(I'm very sleep deprived)


----------



## cleo07

Shelby33 said:


> Just looking again, the leather looks so pillowy!
> I want to sleep on it!
> (I'm very sleep deprived)


That is great way to describe it! It is the softest leather bag I have for sure. Whoever broke this in took good care of it. I hope you get some rest this weekend!


----------



## JenJBS

Biker bag.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Biker bag.
> 
> View attachment 5659954


What a cool bag!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> What a cool bag!!



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Where is everyone?! Too quiet in here!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Where is everyone?! Too quiet in here!
> 
> View attachment 5662278
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662279


I'm here...pretty bag - new?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I'm here...pretty bag - new?


Hi! Yes...Thank you... I think I need to just delete that Poshmark app!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Where is everyone?! Too quiet in here!
> 
> View attachment 5662278
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662279


I know, lately it's been so quiet here!     That frenzy that we had re-buying the o/s bags has slowed to a crawl again.  I'm actually surprised there is not more interest in the newer bags aside from the Edie.  But on a side note, I love your fringe hobo!!!


----------



## JenJBS

The Biker bag is a fun novelty purse! 
Carried it to the grocery store in the evenings a few times, and always get couple positive comments.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Shelby33 said:


> Where is everyone?! Too quiet in here!
> 
> View attachment 5662278
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662279


I love that blue zipper detail!


----------



## Shelby33

J9Fell4Tiffanys said:


> I love that blue zipper detail!


I do too, I didn't expect the blue zip!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I know, lately it's been so quiet here!     That frenzy that we had re-buying the o/s bags has slowed to a crawl again.  I'm actually surprised there is not more interest in the newer bags aside from the Edie.  But on a side note, I love your fringe hobo!!!


Thanks! 
I've noticed that the prices of RMs on PM are on the high side lately too..


----------



## Shelby33

.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 5662865



That picture is fantastic!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> That picture is fantastic!


Thank you Jen!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I know, lately it's been so quiet here!     That frenzy that we had re-buying the o/s bags has slowed to a crawl again.  I'm actually surprised there is not more interest in the newer bags aside from the Edie.  But on a side note, I love your fringe hobo!!!


Trying to be really careful of what I put back into my collection. I’m over having a ton of bags it causes me way too much anxiety on organizing them and trying to use them all! I’m here just lurking lately I guess you could call it ha ha. Mainly just been searching for Nikki bags but nothing has really caught my eye. RM has some interesting designs for newer bags but just not really my style. Last RM bag I purchased was the cream Nikki and still love it! Have my eye on some MABS but they kinda pricy. I did buy a bag recently that’s featured on the show Yellowstone! Still waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Trying to be really careful of what I put back into my collection. I’m over having a ton of bags it causes me way too much anxiety on organizing them and trying to use them all! I’m here just lurking lately I guess you could call it ha ha. Mainly just been searching for Nikki bags but nothing has really caught my eye. RM has some interesting designs for newer bags but just not really my style. Last RM bag I purchased was the cream Nikki and still love it! Have my eye on some MABS but they kinda pricy. I did buy a bag recently that’s featured on the show Yellowstone! Still waiting for it to arrive.


I know what you mean!!  I'm the same way, too much anxiety...I just want a more streamlined collection of bags!!  Oh tell me about the Yellowstone bag?  Is the the on Beth is always carrying?


----------



## Antonia

@Jeepgurl76 , reply in the chat section...I fear our convo may be deleted in this since it's RM in action.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5663956


Love this pic!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Love this pic!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5663956



Extraordinary pic!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5663956


that actually looks like something like Beth from Yellowstone might carry


----------



## cleo07

Following in my new Nikki infatuation, swapped to this MS. It was listed as hazelnut, but I cleaned it and I think maybe the color is chocolate?


----------



## sdkitty

cleo07 said:


> Following in my new Nikki infatuation, swapped to this MS. It was listed as hazelnut, but I cleaned it and I think maybe the color is chocolate?
> 
> View attachment 5664708
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664709
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664710


nice leather....what is MS?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

cleo07 said:


> Following in my new Nikki infatuation, swapped to this MS. It was listed as hazelnut, but I cleaned it and I think maybe the color is chocolate?
> 
> View attachment 5664708
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664709
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664710


Not sure on the color but either way it’s a really good color.


----------



## cleo07

sdkitty said:


> nice leather....what is MS?


Middle school. Trying to estimate season- 08/09 I think.


----------



## JenJBS

cleo07 said:


> Following in my new Nikki infatuation, swapped to this MS. It was listed as hazelnut, but I cleaned it and I think maybe the color is chocolate?
> 
> View attachment 5664708
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664709
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664710



I'm suddenly craving chocolate... 

Beautiful bag!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Cream Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Extraordinary pic!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

cleo07 said:


> Following in my new Nikki infatuation, swapped to this MS. It was listed as hazelnut, but I cleaned it and I think maybe the color is chocolate?
> 
> View attachment 5664708
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664709
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664710


Since this Nikki has signature HW, I think it is hazelnut. The other brown that came out with that HW is dark brown. Hazelnut leather is amazing!


----------



## cleo07

Shelby33 said:


> Since this Nikki has signature HW, I think it is hazelnut. The other brown that came out with that HW is dark brown. Hazelnut leather is amazing!


Cool thanks! It was a bit lighter but I cleaned and conditioned and it got a little darker. It has a few spots but I was able to get them out. I needed a brown bag!


----------



## cleo07

JenJBS said:


> I'm suddenly craving chocolate...
> 
> Beautiful bag!


Thanks!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Cream Nikki


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Cream Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666050
> View attachment 5666051


nice leather on that one


----------



## Narnanz

The only RM I have


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> The only RM I have
> 
> View attachment 5666722



I haven't seen that style before. Really nice!


----------



## JenJBS

Mini Nikki


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Mini Nikki
> 
> View attachment 5672261


pretty red for Christmas


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> pretty red for Christmas



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Still have not changed out of this


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Still have not changed out of this
> 
> View attachment 5673607


I'm a little late to this bag. Is that a blue zipper track?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

TRR bag is here and it’s definitely not wine, the purple undertones are too deep to be wine. So I’m going with Berry and it has the FDL lining. What ya think @Antonia?! I’ll try to take some better pics outside tomorrow. Back side of bag has some slight glitter on it any tips on removing it. Overall I’m pretty happy happy with the condition of the bag.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> TRR bag is here and it’s definitely not wine, the purple undertones are too deep to be wine. So I’m going with Berry and it has the FDL lining. What ya think @Antonia?! I’ll try to take some better pics outside tomorrow. Back side of bag has some slight glitter on it any tips on removing it. Overall I’m pretty happy happy with the condition of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674930
> View attachment 5674931
> View attachment 5674932
> View attachment 5674933
> View attachment 5674934
> View attachment 5674935


Ok, I know that I have the same exact bag but Holy $hit, that's gorgeous!!!  I love your pics!!!  Definitely BERRY!! Woo hoo bag twins!!   Not sure how to remove the glitter but maybe try a dry facecloth...or maybe gently use a baby wipe type of cloth?  I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Ok, I know that I have the same exact bag but Holy $hit, that's gorgeous!!!  I love your pics!!!  Definitely BERRY!! Woo hoo bag twins!!   Not sure how to remove the glitter but maybe try a dry facecloth...or maybe gently use a baby wipe type of cloth?  I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Pics don’t do this bag justice it’s such a pretty color! I don’t think I’d ever part with this bag. The leather on it is amazing! I miss RM bags being made like this. At least the glitter is on the backside so I’ll try some wipes. Wonder how many of these were made hmm?!?


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> TRR bag is here and it’s definitely not wine, the purple undertones are too deep to be wine. So I’m going with Berry and it has the FDL lining. What ya think @Antonia?! I’ll try to take some better pics outside tomorrow. Back side of bag has some slight glitter on it any tips on removing it. Overall I’m pretty happy happy with the condition of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674930
> View attachment 5674931
> View attachment 5674932
> View attachment 5674933
> View attachment 5674934
> View attachment 5674935


Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Pics don’t do this bag justice it’s such a pretty color! I don’t think I’d ever part with this bag. The leather on it is amazing! I miss RM bags being made like this. At least the glitter is on the backside so I’ll try some wipes. Wonder how many of these were made hmm?!?


That's exactly how I feel about mine!  I'm never letting mine go...because I know for a fact I'd have sellers remorse x 100!!  Also, the aged brass HW looks so great with that rich color!!  Mine and yours are the only two I've ever seen!!  Don't you love how the leather has an almost matte finish?  I think that's what I love most!!  Congrats again!!  Let us know if you get that glitter removed.  But like you said, it's on the back, so nobody will see it.


----------



## JenJBS




----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> View attachment 5675086


This is adorable!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> That's exactly how I feel about mine!  I'm never letting mine go...because I know for a fact I'd have sellers remorse x 100!!  Also, the aged brass HW looks so great with that rich color!!  Mine and yours are the only two I've ever seen!!  Don't you love how the leather has an almost matte finish?  I think that's what I love most!!  Congrats again!!  Let us know if you get that glitter removed.  But like you said, it's on the back, so nobody will see it.


Omg I love the matte finish on the leather. I’ll have to find a pic of the bag, hopefully if I can find it but I think there is a navy version of this bag if I remember correctly. The finish of the bag seemed very similar if not the same. 

I tried to remove the glitter off the backside but it’s not just glitter it’s a paint. So I’m just gonna leave it and stop trying to remove it. I don’t want to ruin the leather and you can’t really see it especially on the backside. If the bag was turned around you have to be really looking at it to even see it. I already switched into the bag he he so I’ll post some pics later today when I can get some good lighting.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> This is adorable!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Omg I love the matte finish on the leather. I’ll have to find a pic of the bag, hopefully if I can find it but I think there is a navy version of this bag if I remember correctly. The finish of the bag seemed very similar if not the same.
> 
> I tried to remove the glitter off the backside but it’s not just glitter it’s a paint. So I’m just gonna leave it and stop trying to remove it. I don’t want to ruin the leather and you can’t really see it especially on the backside. If the bag was turned around you have to be really looking at it to even see it. I already switched into the bag he he so I’ll post some pics later today when I can get some good lighting.


Ohh, would love to see a navy version!!  Wouldn't mind having that!  

Good idea to leave as is...you don't want anything to happen to the finish of the leather especially if you can't really see it.  Yes, please post more eye candy!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Omg I love the matte finish on the leather. I’ll have to find a pic of the bag, hopefully if I can find it but I think there is a navy version of this bag if I remember correctly. The finish of the bag seemed very similar if not the same.
> 
> I tried to remove the glitter off the backside but it’s not just glitter it’s a paint. So I’m just gonna leave it and stop trying to remove it. I don’t want to ruin the leather and you can’t really see it especially on the backside. If the bag was turned around you have to be really looking at it to even see it. I already switched into the bag he he so I’ll post some pics later today when I can get some good lighting.


I wonder how that glitter got on there but it's a small area.  enjoy your beautiful bag


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Berry MAB. These are kinda dark I’ll post more later.


----------



## Jeepgurl76




----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> View attachment 5675381


nice neutral color


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Berry MAB. These are kinda dark I’ll post more later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675343
> View attachment 5675344
> View attachment 5675345


It's gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Berry MAB. These are kinda dark I’ll post more later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675343
> View attachment 5675344
> View attachment 5675345





Jeepgurl76 said:


> View attachment 5675381


Seriously.....it's TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your camera takes way better pics than mine.  Everytime I try to photograph mine, it looks brighter.  This is exactly how it looks in person!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> View attachment 5675381


Wow. Beautiful! Reminds me of my burgundy MAM...now I'm beginning to wonder if it's actually berry.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Wow. Beautiful! Reminds me of my burgundy MAM...now I'm beginning to wonder if it's actually berry.


Post pics!!  Does it have FDL and screws holding the handles?


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Post pics!!  Does it have FDL and screws holding the handles?


It's got FDL and I think screws...I'll post pics tomorrow for comparison.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> It's got FDL and I think screws...I'll post pics tomorrow for comparison.


Ohhh, we might have another Berry in the house!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

These are the MABS that I currently have. BBW, SWB, and Berry.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Mattie


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> These are the MABS that I currently have. BBW, SWB, and Berry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675846


What a beautiful MAB family!! (and Mattie too)


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Cream Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Brown Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black Nikki


----------



## Antonia

@Jeepgurl76 , nice Nikki family which makes a nice rounded out RM collection!  That cream colored one is my fave!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Ohhh, we might have another Berry in the house!!


Here’s my mystery red MAM. FDL lining.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Here’s my mystery red MAM. FDL lining.
> View attachment 5676010
> View attachment 5676012
> View attachment 5676011


It does look a lot like Berry!!!  Hmmmm, what say you @Jeepgurl76 ???


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I'm a little late to this bag. Is that a blue zipper track?


Yes!


----------



## Shelby33

After looking at Sam's bag, what color do you guys think this one is?


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Berry MAB. These are kinda dark I’ll post more later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675343
> View attachment 5675344
> View attachment 5675345


Just beautiful!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> After looking at Sam's bag, what color do you guys think this one is?
> 
> View attachment 5676065
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676066


If your bag looks like this photo from Carrie in real life, it's Berry.  To me, this is the most accurate in color.  My camera takes crappy pics...most of mine look lighter/brighter than the actual color.  Your photo does not look like Berry to me....looks more wine-ish.  Is your lining the paisley lining?  IDK if Berry came with Paisley??  I don't think RM did bags in the same color with different linings??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> If your bag looks like this photo from Carrie in real life, it's Berry.  To me, this is the most accurate in color.  My camera takes crappy pics...most of mine look lighter/brighter than the actual color.  Your photo does not look like Berry to me....looks more wine-ish.  Is your lining the paisley lining?  IDK if Berry came with Paisley??  I don't think RM did bags in the same color with different linings??
> 
> View attachment 5676097


Mine doesn't have that purplish look in here but I will see about outside tomorrow. I am confused because the zipper track is red, but the leather is matte, looks/feels nothing like my wines. Yes mine has paisley lining. 
Thanks Antonia!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> If your bag looks like this photo from Carrie in real life, it's Berry.  To me, this is the most accurate in color.  My camera takes crappy pics...most of mine look lighter/brighter than the actual color.  Your photo does not look like Berry to me....looks more wine-ish.  Is your lining the paisley lining?  IDK if Berry came with Paisley??  I don't think RM did bags in the same color with different linings??
> 
> View attachment 5676097



Gorgeous color!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675854


You RM collections is extraordinary!


----------



## Sassy

Jeepgurl76 said:


> View attachment 5675381


Beautiful color and bag! Congrats!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> It does look a lot like Berry!!!  Hmmmm, what say you @Jeepgurl76 ???


Looks like Berry to me. Hard to tell with the pics but I see Berry in the last pic. Same zip track as mine. Leather looks right on it between my bag and yours. Not sure why my pics are coming out so dark. I’ll try to take more pics outside and will post when they look better. Berry defiantly does not look red or like a wine color it’s got those purple undertones but bag doesn’t look purple lol if that makes sense. Berry is a color all of its own and so pretty. I like it better than the wine now after having Berry.


----------



## Shelby33

Easy Rider MAM 
The side pockets (two on the front, two on the back) are totally usable and good sized.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Easy Rider MAM
> The side pockets (two on the front, two on the back) are totally usable and good sized.
> 
> View attachment 5676398


This reminds me of the motorcycle clutch bag that @JenJBS has!  Nice!! Congrats!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> This reminds me of the motorcycle clutch bag that @JenJBS has!  Nice!! Congrats!!


Thanks Antonia! 
My keyboard realizes I thank you a lot!


----------



## JenJBS

Black Cat MAB to carry gifts to a Christmas get together with a few friends.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Black Cat MAB to carry gifts to a Christmas get together with a few friends.
> 
> View attachment 5676636


Gorgeous bag @JenJBS !!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Easy Rider MAM
> The side pockets (two on the front, two on the back) are totally usable and good sized.
> 
> View attachment 5676398


Oh, I like that...kinda biker chic
You said it need repairs?


----------

